# IUI Jan/Feb/March/Apr/May 2012 - Status updates on page one 12 bfp



## Nicker

EwiTTC - *IUI #1* Jan 18 :bfp: 10dpiui
fertilesoul - *IUI #1* Jan 18 :bfp: Target Early Response 13dpiui
siblingwishes -* IUI #1 *Jan 20 :bfp: frer 12 dpiui
Hopeful42nd - *IUI #2* Jan 15 :bfp: 20miu ic - 11dpiui
Mamadreams - *IUI #2 *Feb 7 :bfp: CB digi and frer digi - 12dpiui
Msw454 - *IUI #1* March 21 :bfp:
Pink Lolly - *IUI #2* March 23 :bfp: 
daydream - *IUI#3* March 28 :bfp: ic - 10dpiui Beta 61 - 12dpiui
frolicky2011 - *IUI #4* March 29 :bfp: CB digi - 10dpiui Beta 36 - 12dpiui
froliky2011 - *IUI #2* Jan 18 :bfp: CB digi - 12dpiui :angel::hug:
Equal - *IUI #3* Mar 10&11 :bfp: Beta 27.8 - 14dpiui :angel::angel::hug:
bastetgrrl - *IUI #2* March 28 :bfp: ic - 9dpiui :angel::hug:

TWW:dust:
Casper72 - IUI #3 April 25
L4hope - BtoB IUI #2 April 29 and April 30
diliapickle - BtoB IUI #4 April 29 and April 30
Chiles - IUI #2 April 30
Ashknowsbest - IUI #3 May 6

Waiting For the Next (or first) IUI:dust:
Wishinforabb - IUI #4
Hays: ) - IUI #1 March 21 April IUI cancelled. Hoping for natural BFP
Amp26 - IUI #1 March 28 April IUI is cancelled :(
Lou1234 - IUI #2 May 5??
notoptomistic - IUI #2
Isela - IUI #2
MommyMel &#8211; IUI #3
Blue eyes 81 - BtoB IUI #2 April 20 and April 21

IVF Girls 
Tella 2 Embies transfered April 30, 2012 *P**U**P**O*
haj624 May
DaisyQ
drsquid
Oneof14 May/June IVF
MrsC8776

Taking a Break
BabyOnMyOwn - IUI#3 March 16
Wantbabysoon - IUI#2 February 
Tryinghard - IUI #1 March 19
Nicker - IUI #3 March 21

MIA
Afamilygal - IUI #1 March 18 (MIA since March 18)
Allie2009 - IUI #2 (MIA since March 20)
usamom - IUI #4 (MIA since March 24)
unaspencer - IUI #1 (MIA since March 28)
Angels2012 - IUI#1 April 6 (MIA since April 3)
BlueBird2372 - IUI #2 March 21 (MIA since April 3)
Kinerie - IUI #1 March 23 (MIA since April 8)
Mohini12 - IUI #1 March 27 (MIA since April 9
Aintlifegrand - IUI #1 March 31 (MIA since April 12)

Nicole's (aka Nicker) IUI protocols so far
100mg Clomid CD2-6. CD10 follies 6mm, 8mm, 7mm. 
Jan. 25 (CD15) triggered with 19mm, 16mm, and 12mm follies. IUI #1 CD16 (24hrs after trigger) January 26, 2012 :spermy: 98.93 Mil/ml - 59.7 Mil Motile (60%) - 11.3 Mil Progressive - 7.0 Mil Rapid Progressive :bfn:

100mg Clomid CD 2-6. Bravelle 75iu CD 5-9 CD10= 23mm, 18mm, and 17mm follicles. Cetrotide to delay ovulation until sperm arrives. Trigger Feb 22 (CD11) IUI #2 CD12 (24hrs after trigger) February 23, 2012 :spermy: 30.64 Mil/ml - 7.4 Mil Motile (24%) - 1.7 Mil Progressive - 0.05 Mil Rapid Progressive :bfn:

Bravelle 150iu and Repronex 75iu CD3-8 Scan on CD9=7 follies over 13mm (Probably 3 mature). Trigger March 20 IUI #3 CD11 (36 hours after trigger) March 21, 2012 :spermy: 43.80 Mil/ml - 29.0 Mil Motile (66%)- 4.5 Mil Progressive - 2.2 Mil Rapid Progressive :bfn:


----------



## jchic

Congrats! I am also doing my first IUI this cycle and am really excited/nervous. Hope it works out for both of us!


----------



## Chiles

I am doing my 1st IUI as well!!! GL!!! :dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm sending you first timer IUI ladies positive vibes! :)
I'm on 2nd and the 2nd one worked for me last time.
:dust: to you all


----------



## Equal

Im doing my first rounf od IUI as well :)

Currently on CD4, just took my second 50mg of clomid tonight, going back to the clinic on CD10, which is Jan. 11th to see how my eggies look!

Good Luck!!


----------



## cellmom

I am on my first too- I find out tomorrow if I am pregnant! Scary. I dont feel pregnant. But you never know!


----------



## Equal

cellmom said:


> I am on my first too- I find out tomorrow if I am pregnant! Scary. I dont feel pregnant. But you never know!

wow good luck to you!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

cellmom said:


> I am on my first too- I find out tomorrow if I am pregnant! Scary. I dont feel pregnant. But you never know!

My first pregnancy I didn't 'feel' pregnant either. I suspected it cause AF symptoms were mild to non existent, tested and saw an ever so faint line. Went for beta and when they called the nurse asked me 'so what do you think'. I told her I think I am, and she said 'there is something to be said for intuition, congrats!'
Good luck!


----------



## Nicker

Hopefully we all have great luck! I look forward to getting to know y'all! 

I am in Canada. Where is everyone else?


----------



## Chiles

United States


----------



## MrsC8776

I just thought I would pop in and wish you all luck with your IUI's. I hope that you will all get BFP's soon. I'm not on my first as you can see but I'm also unmedicated so if it's ok I will keep an eye on the thread and see how everyone does. Again good luck and I look forward to seeing those BFP's!!:thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## cellmom

Thanks- I am happy to take all the good luck I can find!

I am in Chicago.


----------



## Nicker

Because of my age the doc doesn't want to waste any time. He says depending on the cost of sperm he will do only one cycle like this and then after that go to a combined cycle. I am thinking if the sperm is expensive he may pull out the big guns right away. I should have piped up. I already know sperm is going to be over $600. Is that considered expensive in his books? He wants me to buy 4 samples. 

I wonder if there is sales tax on sperm?


----------



## love2006

I am also doing my first IUI this month. My MD started me out with injectable follistim + IUI because of my age (40). Best of luck.


----------



## fertilesoul

Hey ladies, I was supposed to start my first IUI cycle in December but showed up to my Day 3 scan and received very disappointing news: a big fat cyst. So they canceled my cycle and told me to try again in January. AF should come in the next 2 days, then I can schedule my day 3 scan and if that stupid cyst is gone, IUI in January. Wooot woot!


----------



## Chiles

Nicker said:


> Because of my age the doc doesn't want to waste any time. He says depending on the cost of sperm he will do only one cycle like this and then after that go to a combined cycle. I am thinking if the sperm is expensive he may pull out the big guns right away. I should have piped up. I already know sperm is going to be over $600. Is that considered expensive in his books? He wants me to buy 4 samples.
> 
> I wonder if there is sales tax on sperm?

Thats about the same price for donor sperm at our clinic,Why do you need 4 s
samples of sperm? 

TTC is rather expensive. Well Good Luck!!!


----------



## Nicker

Here is hoping that nasty cyst is gone! Do cysts just go away?


----------



## Chiles

Hope the cysts had shrinked!!! GL!!!


----------



## Nicker

Chiles said:


> Thats about the same price for donor sperm at our clinic,Why do you need 4 s
> samples of sperm?
> 
> TTC is rather expensive. Well Good Luck!!!

Well I think I just chose my donor. $619 is the cost per sample. The doc said I can get unwashed as they will wash it anyway. It would be $719 washed. I think he wants me to get 4 samples assuming we will need to do more than one cycle. Are you going with donor too?


----------



## Nicker

cellmom said:


> I am on my first too- I find out tomorrow if I am pregnant! Scary. I dont feel pregnant. But you never know!

I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Chiles

Nicker said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Thats about the same price for donor sperm at our clinic,Why do you need 4 s
> samples of sperm?
> 
> TTC is rather expensive. Well Good Luck!!!
> 
> Well I think I just chose my donor. $619 is the cost per sample. The doc said I can get unwashed as they will wash it anyway. It would be $719 washed. I think he wants me to get 4 samples assuming we will need to do more than one cycle. Are you going with donor too?Click to expand...

No, I am not using donor sperm. But donors should have a healthy count I was just wondering why 4 would be needed in 1 cycle. But doctors know best. I have heard of back to back IUI's, Usually two. What cd are you currently on? 

:dust: Good Luck :dust:


----------



## fertilesoul

Chiles, if you don't mind me asking, why did your doc put you on prednisone?


----------



## Chiles

fertilesoul said:


> Chiles, if you don't mind me asking, why did your doc put you on prednisone?

For my linning issue. My RE said it will help with implantation


----------



## Nicker

Chiles said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Thats about the same price for donor sperm at our clinic,Why do you need 4 s
> samples of sperm?
> 
> TTC is rather expensive. Well Good Luck!!!
> 
> Well I think I just chose my donor. $619 is the cost per sample. The doc said I can get unwashed as they will wash it anyway. It would be $719 washed. I think he wants me to get 4 samples assuming we will need to do more than one cycle. Are you going with donor too?Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am not using donor sperm. But donors should have a healthy count I was just wondering why 4 would be needed in 1 cycle. But doctors know best. I have heard of back to back IUI's, Usually two. What cd are you currently on?
> 
> :dust: Good Luck :dust:Click to expand...

I am on CD19 of what is usually a 24 day cycle so I will be a little more than a week behind you. I thought perhaps you were going with donor because you knew the cost. 

What do your doctors charge for an IUI? Mine charges $450 per cycle meaning each attempt will be just over $1000.


----------



## Nicker

:dust::dust:


----------



## Chiles

Nicker said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Thats about the same price for donor sperm at our clinic,Why do you need 4 s
> samples of sperm?
> 
> TTC is rather expensive. Well Good Luck!!!
> 
> Well I think I just chose my donor. $619 is the cost per sample. The doc said I can get unwashed as they will wash it anyway. It would be $719 washed. I think he wants me to get 4 samples assuming we will need to do more than one cycle. Are you going with donor too?Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am not using donor sperm. But donors should have a healthy count I was just wondering why 4 would be needed in 1 cycle. But doctors know best. I have heard of back to back IUI's, Usually two. What cd are you currently on?
> 
> :dust: Good Luck :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I am on CD19 of what is usually a 24 day cycle so I will be a little more than a week behind you. I thought perhaps you were going with donor because you knew the cost.
> 
> What do your doctors charge for an IUI? Mine charges $450 per cycle meaning each attempt will be just over $1000.Click to expand...

The price sheet they gave me IUI costs and donor sperm costs. The cost for the IUI is $340


----------



## Hopeful42nd

cellmom said:


> Thanks- I am happy to take all the good luck I can find!
> 
> I am in Chicago.

We are anxiously awaiting your news!
I have my fx for you!!! Good or bad we are here for support :)
Common :bfp:


----------



## Equal

Hello Ladies,

I also am in Canada. My iui cycles are $200 per, but I will be doing 2 iuis per cycle so itll be $400. I also have to pay for cycle monitoring once a year which is $250. My 5 pills of clomid was $40..not sure about my other costs. 

currently on day 5 of a 28 day cycle.....im 17.8% done!!


----------



## Chiles

Equal said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I also am in Canada. My iui cycles are $200 per, but I will be doing 2 iuis per cycle so itll be $400. I also have to pay for cycle monitoring once a year which is $250. My 5 pills of clomid was $40..not sure about my other costs.
> 
> currently on day 5 of a 28 day cycle.....im 17.8% done!!

Hey I am on CD 4, right behind you!!!! GL


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Equal said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I also am in Canada. My iui cycles are $200 per, but I will be doing 2 iuis per cycle so itll be $400. I also have to pay for cycle monitoring once a year which is $250. My 5 pills of clomid was $40..not sure about my other costs.
> 
> currently on day 5 of a 28 day cycle.....im 17.8% done!!

That sucks, at my clinic in London ON they charge $200 for first IUI and only $50 for the 2nd IUI same cycle. I know lots of ppl who drive from all over Ontario here. I'm lucky to have it so close to me.
I'm on day 4 of 28, so we are virtually the same :)


----------



## Equal

amazing!! Im glad that the three of us are basically in the same boat!


----------



## Erin j

Best wishes and bfp's for everyone! I had my first iui today. It was quite simple and I'm praying successful!


----------



## SunnyWorld

Nicker said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am 38 years old and single. I decided that I don't have time to wait to see if Mr. Right comes in to my life so I decided to go ahead with insemination using donor sperm. I saw the fertility doctor and he did not have promising news. Turns out that a medication I had been on has the potential to destroy ovarian reserves.
> 
> I had an HSG, antricular follicle count, and a bunch of blood work and then I waited patiently for my follow-up appointment (he would not tell me anything before the follow-up) which was today. The news was good. I have eggs!! I am expecting AF next week at which time I will start on Chlomid 100mg CD 2-6. I with then go for daily transvaginal ultrasounds until those follicles look ripe and then hcg trigger. Good news, I already asked they work on weekends if the timing so requires. I will have my first IUI in January! I am excited and nervous all at the same time!!

 
Good luck!


----------



## cellmom

I got the news today. I'm pregnant from my first iui. Seems unreal.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Erin :)
:dust: we'll be following a couple weeks behind you!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

cellmom said:


> I got the news today. I'm pregnant from my first iui. Seems unreal.

Hey I was waiting to hear from you! Hooray! It's weird especially in the beginning when you really don't feel different.
I'm so happy for you, thats wonderful news, gives me hope :)


----------



## Chiles

cellmom said:


> I got the news today. I'm pregnant from my first iui. Seems unreal.

Congrats!!!!! Wishing you a HAPPY and Healty 9 months!!!!! Sticky vibes!!!!!:flower::happydance:


----------



## cellmom

Definitely being cautious but I'm hopeful this is sticky.


----------



## Nicker

Cellmom - Wooo Hooo!


----------



## cellmom

Thanks nicker. I know some women who are ttc don't like to hear about bfp's but I wanted to share with you all as I'm in the same process.


----------



## Nicker

cellmom said:


> Thanks nicker. I know some women who are ttc don't like to hear about bfp's but I wanted to share with you all as I'm in the same process.

I want to hear all the BFPs I can... they give me hope.


----------



## cellmom

Thanks nicker. I never imagined this being possible..


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Question Nicker, 24 day cycle seems short. Is that the reason the doc is using clomid? Or just for more follicles/better odds. Do you happen to know when you usually O in your cycle? I can tell you I don't envy you having AF more often then most ladies.
At least maybe your wait to test isn't going to be as long as the rest of us!

And Cellmom,
I love to hear about :bfp: 's , especially from IUI!!!
Do you know any of the numbers that gave you the optimal result?
# of follicles, sizes, sperm count/motility, etc?
It's nice to hear what worked :)

Good vibes to you all!


----------



## Equal

cellmom said:


> I got the news today. I'm pregnant from my first iui. Seems unreal.

That is totally amazing!! congrats!!!! That gives me so much hope!!!!!!


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Question Nicker, 24 day cycle seems short. Is that the reason the doc is using clomid? Or just for more follicles/better odds. Do you happen to know when you usually O in your cycle? I can tell you I don't envy you having AF more often then most ladies.
> At least maybe your wait to test isn't going to be as long as the rest of us!
> 
> And Cellmom,
> I love to hear about :bfp: 's , especially from IUI!!!
> Do you know any of the numbers that gave you the optimal result?
> # of follicles, sizes, sperm count/motility, etc?
> It's nice to hear what worked :)
> 
> Good vibes to you all!

Apparenlty 21-35 days is normal as long as it is regular. I believe I ovulate cd11/12 which still provides a 12-13 day luteal phase. Apparently less than a 10 day luteal phase is when you should be concerned. The chlomid is to increase chances.


----------



## cellmom

I had two follicles before I triggered. They were 17.5 and 19 the morning of my trigger. My husband had an awesome sample. Over 100 million and 100% motile.


----------



## Erin j

cellmom said:


> I got the news today. I'm pregnant from my first iui. Seems unreal.

That is so amazing, Congrats to you :happydance: !


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good to hear Nicker, I had no idea it could be normal for 21 day cycle. Those poor women!

Amazing sample Cellmom!!! We usually run from 40-50 million. 100 mil, wow! Bet he's proud of that huh? :) my husband asks me to get a photocopy of the sheet that shows results, it's funny :)


----------



## cellmom

My husband is the same! Such an ego when he has a good sample :)


----------



## Erin j

My husbands sample was only 5 million for the iui. His SA # was 106 million. Needless to say I was a bit sad but obviously still hopeful. We dtd twice the previous days right after the trigger shot so maybe regeneration wasn't so great from the last time we dtd to the iui sample. Hopefully one of those times or the iui worked!


----------



## Nicker

Erin j said:


> My husbands sample was only 5 million for the iui. His SA # was 106 million. Needless to say I was a bit sad but obviously still hopeful. We dtd twice the previous days right after the trigger shot so maybe regeneration wasn't so great from the last time we dtd to the iui sample. Hopefully one of those times or the iui worked!

Erin, I thought I have read that you are supposed to abstain for 2-3 days before to build up the sperm count. I know that sperm donors have to abstain 48-72 hours before providing samples. :dust:good luck :dust:


----------



## Erin j

Nicker said:


> Erin j said:
> 
> 
> My husbands sample was only 5 million for the iui. His SA # was 106 million. Needless to say I was a bit sad but obviously still hopeful. We dtd twice the previous days right after the trigger shot so maybe regeneration wasn't so great from the last time we dtd to the iui sample. Hopefully one of those times or the iui worked!
> 
> Erin, I thought I have read that you are supposed to abstain for 2-3 days before to build up the sperm count. I know that sperm donors have to abstain 48-72 hours before providing samples. :dust:good luck :dust:Click to expand...

With the SA we were told to abstain 2-5 days but with the last cycle they told me too dtd the day after trigger shot and that next morning was the iui.:shrug: 

Has anyone else used the trigger to induce ovulation and told to dtd between the time of trigger and the iui?


----------



## mamadreams

Like you, I am single and I will be doing my first IUI next week (most likely Thurs). I am over-the-moon excited to finally be working on my dream of being a mom! I was married for 5 years to an amazing partner who, unfortunatly could not commit to starting a family now. I feel the biological clock ticking for me so I am working on having a little one first. 

Good luck to you and everyone who is trying in January!


----------



## mamadreams

Oh - Congrats Cellmom! Bring on the BFP's!


----------



## Chiles

mamadreams said:


> Like you, I am single and I will be doing my first IUI next week (most likely Thurs). I am over-the-moon excited to finally be working on my dream of being a mom! I was married for 5 years to an amazing partner who, unfortunatly could not commit to starting a family now. I feel the biological clock ticking for me so I am working on having a little one first.
> 
> Good luck to you and everyone who is trying in January!

:flower: Welcome

GL :dust:


----------



## Nicker

mamadreams said:


> Like you, I am single and I will be doing my first IUI next week (most likely Thurs). I am over-the-moon excited to finally be working on my dream of being a mom! I was married for 5 years to an amazing partner who, unfortunatly could not commit to starting a family now. I feel the biological clock ticking for me so I am working on having a little one first.
> 
> Good luck to you and everyone who is trying in January!

Looks like I will be a week behind you. Perhaps we could be ttc buddies and support each other in our unique situation :dust:

I had a showdown with my mom yesterday. I told her I was thinking about this a couple of months ago and she wouldn't really say a whole lot. When I told her, I also said that I didn't even know if I could conceive. (I did not know any test results at that point) She doesn't know I have seen the doc several times and gone through all of the testing and that I was told everything is fine. Yesterday, out of the blue, she comes out with "You aren't thinking about having a baby are you?" She says she can't think of anything worse than me having a baby. 

She throws in my face all the time "You aren't a mother so you don't understand." Her reasons for not wanting me to have a baby is that it is going to be hard. I told her I know that. She says she can't help me. I tell her that I don't want her help. All I would want is for her to love the baby and give it hugs and kisses when we come over. She tells me that she would want to look after the baby while I am working but she can't do that anymore. I tell her that I will get a day home like all other parents and that I am not asking her to babysit. She says she wouldn't be able to accept that she isn't able to help. She would feel guilty for not babysitting my child. She says that she will worry about me and I don't understand that worry because I am not a mother. As I responded, I want to understand but she won't let me. I pointed out to my mom that she raised 3 babies and, even though she had Dad, he was no help and was a like a big kid himself. She agreed. I think it will be easier raising one by myself knowing I am on my own than raising three being frustrated by an uncooperative spouse. If I didn't know what a mother's worry is, I wouldn't have put thought in to an education plan for my unconceived child. I wouldn't have thought about who will be my child's guardians should something happen to me. I get that she is worried and that moms worry. 

She says that she is telling me her opinion and begging me not to do this because she is trying to be a good Mom. I feel like she is being selfish. I am willing to make sacrifices. I am willing to put my child's needs infront of my own. I am a simple person with simple needs. I don't want or need a big fancy house or lots of clothes etc. I have a lot of love to give and I don't feel like I should be begrudged that because I am not married. Mom knows I have always wanted children. She also knows that I refuse to settle. I have seen so many people get married or end up with a guy just because they want to be married or because they want to have children and I refuse to be that girl. I pointed it out that I have faced a lot of adversity but I have always faced it head-on and came out stronger on the other side.

I was really steamed yesterday. But now that I think about it, I think being a single mom is going to be hard yes. I highly doubt I will ever regret having a baby but I am fairly certain I would regret not trying.


----------



## love2006

Erin j said:


> Best wishes and bfp's for everyone! I had my first iui today. It was quite simple and I'm praying successful!

Good Luck!


----------



## love2006

cellmom said:


> I got the news today. I'm pregnant from my first iui. Seems unreal.

Wonderful Cellmom! I am very happy for you.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## love2006

Erin j said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erin j said:
> 
> 
> My husbands sample was only 5 million for the iui. His SA # was 106 million. Needless to say I was a bit sad but obviously still hopeful. We dtd twice the previous days right after the trigger shot so maybe regeneration wasn't so great from the last time we dtd to the iui sample. Hopefully one of those times or the iui worked!
> 
> Erin, I thought I have read that you are supposed to abstain for 2-3 days before to build up the sperm count. I know that sperm donors have to abstain 48-72 hours before providing samples. :dust:good luck :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> With the SA we were told to abstain 2-5 days but with the last cycle they told me too dtd the day after trigger shot and that next morning was the iui.:shrug:
> 
> Has anyone else used the trigger to induce ovulation and told to dtd between the time of trigger and the iui?Click to expand...

I am doing my first IUI this month, but my RE told us not to dtd for 2-3 days before my DH gives the sperm sample for the IUI. My RE wants us to come in and give the sample early for freezing so they can already have it on hand. We were advised to dtd the day of the trigger and every other day afterwards.


----------



## love2006

Nicker, I am sorry to read that your mom is not more supportive. You sound as if you are very strong and you have definately thought about everything that is involved in being a single mom. You have a great plan and your soon to be child will be loved by you and your family. I believe your mother is just expressing her fears for what she believes is a poor decision. Your mom loves you and she will come around and support you.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mamadreams

Nicker said:


> mamadreams said:
> 
> 
> Like you, I am single and I will be doing my first IUI next week (most likely Thurs). I am over-the-moon excited to finally be working on my dream of being a mom! I was married for 5 years to an amazing partner who, unfortunatly could not commit to starting a family now. I feel the biological clock ticking for me so I am working on having a little one first.
> 
> Good luck to you and everyone who is trying in January!
> 
> Looks like I will be a week behind you. Perhaps we could be ttc buddies and support each other in our unique situation :dust:
> 
> I had a showdown with my mom yesterday. I told her I was thinking about this a couple of months ago and she wouldn't really say a whole lot. When I told her, I also said that I didn't even know if I could conceive. (I did not know any test results at that point) She doesn't know I have seen the doc several times and gone through all of the testing and that I was told everything is fine. Yesterday, out of the blue, she comes out with "You aren't thinking about having a baby are you?" She says she can't think of anything worse than me having a baby.
> 
> She throws in my face all the time "You aren't a mother so you don't understand." Her reasons for not wanting me to have a baby is that it is going to be hard. I told her I know that. She says she can't help me. I tell her that I don't want her help. All I would want is for her to love the baby and give it hugs and kisses when we come over. She tells me that she would want to look after the baby while I am working but she can't do that anymore. I tell her that I will get a day home like all other parents and that I am not asking her to babysit. She says she wouldn't be able to accept that she isn't able to help. She would feel guilty for not babysitting my child. She says that she will worry about me and I don't understand that worry because I am not a mother. As I responded, I want to understand but she won't let me. I pointed out to my mom that she raised 3 babies and, even though she had Dad, he was no help and was a like a big kid himself. She agreed. I think it will be easier raising one by myself knowing I am on my own than raising three being frustrated by an uncooperative spouse. If I didn't know what a mother's worry is, I wouldn't have put thought in to an education plan for my unconceived child. I wouldn't have thought about who will be my child's guardians should something happen to me. I get that she is worried and that moms worry.
> 
> She says that she is telling me her opinion and begging me not to do this because she is trying to be a good Mom. I feel like she is being selfish. I am willing to make sacrifices. I am willing to put my child's needs infront of my own. I am a simple person with simple needs. I don't want or need a big fancy house or lots of clothes etc. I have a lot of love to give and I don't feel like I should be begrudged that because I am not married. Mom knows I have always wanted children. She also knows that I refuse to settle. I have seen so many people get married or end up with a guy just because they want to be married or because they want to have children and I refuse to be that girl. I pointed it out that I have faced a lot of adversity but I have always faced it head-on and came out stronger on the other side.
> 
> I was really steamed yesterday. But now that I think about it, I think being a single mom is going to be hard yes. I highly doubt I will ever regret having a baby but I am fairly certain I would regret not trying.Click to expand...


Nicker, I would love to be TTC buddies with you. They say it takes a village to raise a child so, I'm quite happy to start building my support system! I am really sorry to read that you mom is unsupportive of you having a child. My mom is quite the opposite. I have wanted a baby for as long as anyone can remember and although it will be difficult, it is certainly not impossible. My mom will not be able to watch my little one everyday, but there's daycare for that and you can apply for subsidized daycare. Also, I am part of a group called Own Our Own, it's for single people who want to have children. It's free and although I have only been to one meeting as I have just started down this road, I will go to all the meetings I can, as meeting other people in the same situation is empowering. The group is run by Jan Silverstein out of the Bay Centre for Birth Control - third Thursday of the month. 790 Bay St, 8th floor. You should come and join us!

My gut feeling is that your mom will come around and warm up to the idea of you having a baby. If having a baby is what you want, go after your dream. I think being a mom is the hardest job in the world but you can do it. You are not responsible for your mom's feelings of guilt for not being able to babysit, tell her all you want is for her to love both you and the baby and if at times she can babysit, it will be a bonus. You'll be ok! :)


----------



## Nicker

mamadreams said:


> Nicker, I would love to be TTC buddies with you. They say it takes a village to raise a child so, I'm quite happy to start building my support system! I am really sorry to read that you mom is unsupportive of you having a child. My mom is quite the opposite. I have wanted a baby for as long as anyone can remember and although it will be difficult, it is certainly not impossible. My mom will not be able to watch my little one everyday, but there's daycare for that and you can apply for subsidized daycare. Also, I am part of a group called Own Our Own, it's for single people who want to have children. It's free and although I have only been to one meeting as I have just started down this road, I will go to all the meetings I can, as meeting other people in the same situation is empowering. The group is run by Jan Silverstein out of the Bay Centre for Birth Control - third Thursday of the month. 790 Bay St, 8th floor. You should come and join us!
> 
> My gut feeling is that your mom will come around and warm up to the idea of you having a baby. If having a baby is what you want, go after your dream. I think being a mom is the hardest job in the world but you can do it. You are not responsible for your mom's feelings of guilt for not being able to babysit, tell her all you want is for her to love both you and the baby and if at times she can babysit, it will be a bonus. You'll be ok! :)

I know Mom will be fine. I flat out asked her if I decided to do this (little did she know I already had) what would she do? She said she wouldn't be able to support me but I am her daughter so she would still love me. I said either you will turn your back or you won't. Which one? She says she will love the baby and I said that is all I am asking. 

You are totally right, her feeling of guilt are not my problem. They are her own issue to deal with.


----------



## Nicker

Oh yeah. Too long of a trip from Alberta to come to a meeting


----------



## fertilesoul

Ok I am officially joining the group. Ultrasound today shows my cyst is gone so I start clomid today. Next scan in 9 days, with insemination in the days to follow!!


----------



## Nicker

fertilesoul said:


> Ok I am officially joining the group. Ultrasound today shows my cyst is gone so I start clomid today. Next scan in 9 days, with insemination in the days to follow!!

I believe I should be starting clomid on Thursday. Assuming I stay on a regular cycle. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Equal

amazing news ladies!! im glad to hear everyone is getting along in their cycles :)


AFM, I am taking my last pill of clomid tonight, then will be going in starting the 11th to see my eggie growth! Im hoping that but the end of this week (maybe the weekend) i will be going through my two iuis.....

Im pretty bloated and in a horrible mood from the clomid but hopefully itll be the only time that illl have to do this!


----------



## Nicker

:dust:


----------



## jchic

Hey! How is everyone today?
Equal - how are you timing the 2 iui's? I am doing my first one this cycle. I am on CD6 today, and I go in on Thursday for a follie check! I would usually go in on CD10-12 but I have some big meetings at work, so had to do the scan early.


----------



## Equal

im only a little ahead of you. This is also my firt iui and im on CD 8. I go in on CD 10 and everyday until my trigger shot. I always ovulate on my on around CD 14, so im thinking with the trigger shot I should be around the same? Hopefully sooner..Im doing tow back to back iuis so I go into the clinic at the same time two dats in a row. 

Only a couple more days then I get to find out how the clomid went for me this cycle...im feeling pretty full so im hoping i have a lot of ripe eggies


----------



## mamadreams

Good luck everyone! It's so great reading your updates and knowing that there are other people who share my enthusiasm (and an obsession with their cycle!)

Nicker - For some reason, I thought you lived in Toronto - try to see if there is a group near you.

Today is CD 10 of a natural cycle - I have 15 folicles, the lagest on my left is 1.5 and all the hormones look good. I will be at the clinic everyday until the IUI which at this point is most likely Thursday! Can't wait!


----------



## Nicker

I ordered a whole crapload of hpts last night online! Ill let you know how they work when I get them. My friend has another friend who is pg who she will get to pee on one if em. LOL. They were 43 cents each!

The same friend is a collegue. I haven't seen her since I got the news I was good to go. Today she asked if I had news. I told her I did. She said well are you. I was like No. She said yes you are. I told her she was jumping the gun a tiny bit LOL

I had another friend phone me today to see if I have any news. She knew I had the appointment last Thursday. She was so excited when I said the doc had good news.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey Nicker,
What site was it from? I'm fine with cheap online tests too. My first pregnancy it showed a faint positive at 11/12dpo, and they are rated to need only 25, pretty much the same as most other name brand tests. Save the money you don't spend on pricy tests in a education fund for baby :)


----------



## Nicker

Saveontests.com the only thing is I am sure they will be the 2.5 mm wide ones. Other companies are a little more expensive but they are 5 mm wide so maybe they would be easier to read. Some companies sell even more sensitive (10) ones but I have heard they are too faint. Also can say positive and then change to negative if implantation happens but doesn't stick. 

I figured the 25s are fine since I will have to wait for the trigger to be out of my system anyway before I can test.


----------



## Nicker

Okay I think this may have become CD1! A day ahead of schedule!


----------



## mamadreams

The countdown is on Nicker! Good luck!

The online tests are tempting but I think if I had them I would test too early, see a negative and be disappointed/stressed. I have decided to only test if I am late.


----------



## katejo

Hello all!

First time IUI here on Friday! Unmedicated. I had my ultrasound today on CD12 and I have a 15mm follicle on my left side and my uterine lining is 5mm. Trigger shot on Thursday. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

katejo said:


> Hello all!
> 
> First time IUI here on Friday! Unmedicated. I had my ultrasound today on CD12 and I have a 15mm follicle on my left side and my uterine lining is 5mm. Trigger shot on Thursday. :thumbup:

Welcome, and good luck! Sounds like everything is progressing well for you.
:dust: 

How has everyone else been. Haven't heard from some of the ladies from the beginning of this thread. Cellmom, how's the early days going for you, any symptoms?


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies! How is everyone today? I go for my follie check tomorrow at 10am (CD9) and then IUI next week once I get the +opk. SO excited for my first IUI! WOOHOO!

How long does it take usually?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

If your question is how long the IUI will take, not long at all. It's like a bit longer than a pap, but then you lay there for anywhere from 5-25 minutes depending on your clinic. (mine says 15). And then the dreaded TWW.
So you are doing your own OPK's? They say usually you need to use them at least twice a day so as not to miss the surge. Good luck, let us know what the follie sizes are tomorrow.
I'll be in tomorrow too for a check :)


----------



## jchic

Thanks! Definitely will. I use the CBFM in the AM and the OPKS in the afternoon! I am so excited!


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies

Went for my CD10 check up today and apparently my body responded very well to the clomid! I have tons of follies but my biggest were 2.3, 1.8, 1.7 and 1.5.

She liked my eggs so much that I actually got my trigger shot today and will be going for my first iui tomorrow and friday morning! eep!! I also found out that the clinic will do a pregnancy test 18 DPIUI......so its not even a tww for me its like 1.5 years! but lets be honest, im going to be an POA starting 10dpiui!

Wishing you all luck in your cycles! any other updates???


----------



## Nicker

Equal. I have heard of people poas immediately after. (I think I will) because the hcg trigger will make a + preg test. If you poas to watch the hcg fade you will know you aren't getting a false bfp. Apparently it is 1 day per 1000 mg dose of trigger. Usually trigger is 10000 mg. 

Good Luck!!! :dust::dust:

I start Serophene tomorrow and go for scan 1 week from today to check out my follies.


----------



## mamadreams

Today's ultrasound showed my lead follicle at 1.9 (natural cycle) and estrogen in the 670's but leutinizing hormone only at 5. They want me to go in tomorrow for a shot of Ovidrel and then do my IUI on Friday.

I thought I was doing a natural cycle so I haven't done my research on Ovidrel - why would they give me that instead of just wait for me to ovulate naturally? 

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mamadreams

Equal said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Went for my CD10 check up today and apparently my body responded very well to the clomid! I have tons of follies but my biggest were 2.3, 1.8, 1.7 and 1.5.
> 
> She liked my eggs so much that I actually got my trigger shot today and will be going for my first iui tomorrow and friday morning! eep!! I also found out that the clinic will do a pregnancy test 18 DPIUI......so its not even a tww for me its like 1.5 years! but lets be honest, im going to be an POA starting 10dpiui!
> 
> Wishing you all luck in your cycles! any other updates???

Good luck Equal! I will be doing my IUI on Friday now too! I am hoping Friday the 13th is a lucky day for us!

What's POA?


----------



## MrsC8776

mamadreams said:


> Today's ultrasound showed my lead follicle at 1.9 (natural cycle) and estrogen in the 670's but leutinizing hormone only at 5. They want me to go in tomorrow for a shot of Ovidrel and then do my IUI on Friday.
> 
> I thought I was doing a natural cycle so I haven't done my research on Ovidrel - why would they give me that instead of just wait for me to ovulate naturally?
> 
> Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated!

Hey just came across your post and thought I would share that I am and have been doing IUI without meds. Last cycle they did have me do an Ovidrel injection. They do this so that they know when you O. There are different times on the shot but it is usually 36 hours after the shot that you go in for the IUI. It's suppose to help better your chances. It's a good thing but beware because it will give you a BFP for 10-13 days after the shot. Many people test the trigger out with ic's so that they know they are not getting a false positive. Good luck with it and the injection is not bad at all. I had DH do mine but it is something you can do yourself if you feel comfortable. If you have any questions about it feel free to ask :thumbup:


----------



## Nicker

Pee On A Stick


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow that's exciting. I can't believe your first scan you had such good sized follies and get to trigger! That's awesome. I go tomorrow and will probably have nothing happen till cd14 or 15. It's hard waiting.
So excited for you. Good luck!


----------



## Equal

ya POA was suppose to be POAS...oops! I didnt realize that friday was the 13th!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Well my follie check was no where near as good as your Equal, but it seems okay to me. 24mm, 16mm, 15mm, and some 12-14's that probably will fizzle out. I most likely will trigger this time if my follies cooperate on catching up to the lead. We shall see how it goes over the next couple days. My lining is in great shape at 9.6, perfect for implantation :)

How's everyone else doing in their cycles? Any news?


----------



## Equal

Thats really good Hope! great news!! When will your trigger be???

My firsrt iui went well... DHs sperm was 76 million post wash and 95% motility...not sure what that means though..

anyone else with updates??


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's good numbers! Generally a clinic won't use a sample under 5-10 mil. So he's doing well! My DH usually had 45-50 mil post wash.
Glad it went well for you :)
I'm not sure about trigger yet, gotta see next ultrasound, prob that night is all is looking good. That'll be Saturday.
Good luck with tomorrows IUI :) :dust:


----------



## jchic

Hey All! 

So I went to my doc yesterday for my follie scan and my nurse wouldnt do it because she said it was too early (Im only on CD9, but have back to back meetings that I CANNOT miss at work, so it was the only day I was free). So, no scan this month for me! Once I get the +opk, I go in for IUI same day and the follow day as well. They do them back to back!


----------



## katejo

Well my IUI went well. It took less than two minutes. My hubby was home sick today from his fishing trip so he was able to go with me. Now the tww has started! :thumbup:


----------



## jchic

Fingers crossed Katejo! :)


----------



## EwiTTC

Hi!

I too am doing my 1st IUI this month! I went for an US today and I had 2 follies measuring 18mm! I am so excited. Tonight I have to dot he Ovidrel shot and Sunday morning will be my first IUI! I sure hope it works!

Good luck to you all!!


----------



## Equal

katejo said:


> Well my IUI went well. It took less than two minutes. My hubby was home sick today from his fishing trip so he was able to go with me. Now the tww has started! :thumbup:

I just had my second iui this morning too!! our timing is perfect with the TWW!!


----------



## jchic

Hopeful42nd said:


> That's good numbers! Generally a clinic won't use a sample under 5-10 mil. So he's doing well! My DH usually had 45-50 mil post wash.
> Glad it went well for you :)
> I'm not sure about trigger yet, gotta see next ultrasound, prob that night is all is looking good. That'll be Saturday.
> Good luck with tomorrows IUI :) :dust:

How long did you abstain before doing the IUI? Just curious since its so hard to time, ya know?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

EwiTTC said:


> Hi!
> 
> I too am doing my 1st IUI this month! I went for an US today and I had 2 follies measuring 18mm! I am so excited. Tonight I have to dot he Ovidrel shot and Sunday morning will be my first IUI! I sure hope it works!
> 
> Good luck to you all!!

Me too! As in Ovidrel shot tonight, IUI Sunday morning :)
:dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

They told me the man should abstain for 1-3 days depending on the situation, if his sperm count is low then they may have diff recommendation. Usually about 36-48 hrs. If you go longer than 3 days it can negatively affect sperm motility. Hope that helps. :)


----------



## mamadreams

I had my IUI today- they gave me an ultrasound pic of the sperm going into my uterus- really cool! Pregnancy test schedule for Jan 26th...

13 days to go!


----------



## Equal

mamadreams said:


> I had my IUI today- they gave me an ultrasound pic of the sperm going into my uterus- really cool! Pregnancy test schedule for Jan 26th...
> 
> 13 days to go!

Awesome news!! I also had my second iui today so im also in the tww. My clinic wants me to come in for a pg test on jan 29...lucky you only havin 13 days!!

Are you taking progrestrone??


----------



## EwiTTC

Me too! As in Ovidrel shot tonight, IUI Sunday morning :)
:dust:[/QUOTE]

Good luck on Sunday! 

How many follicles did you have? (If you dont mind me asking.)


----------



## Nicker

mamadreams said:


> I had my IUI today- they gave me an ultrasound pic of the sperm going into my uterus- really cool! Pregnancy test schedule for Jan 26th...
> 
> 13 days to go!

That is really cool! :dust:


----------



## Nicker

jchic said:


> Hey All!
> 
> So I went to my doc yesterday for my follie scan and my nurse wouldnt do it because she said it was too early (Im only on CD9, but have back to back meetings that I CANNOT miss at work, so it was the only day I was free). So, no scan this month for me! Once I get the +opk, I go in for IUI same day and the follow day as well. They do them back to back!

My doc told me to come on cd9. When I called on CD1 she told me to come on CD 8. I will go daily then until trigger.


----------



## Nicker

So I am wondering if I am just crabby today or could the clomid already be making me feel in a funk with a shorter than normal temper. I took my second dose of 100 mg this morning. 

Strange question that I am not sure how to ask. Does anyone feel anything from the clomid? Not cramps but like an occasional twinge?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

EwiTTC said:


> Me too! As in Ovidrel shot tonight, IUI Sunday morning :)
> :dust:

Good luck on Sunday! 

How many follicles did you have? (If you dont mind me asking.)[/QUOTE]

yesterday I had two over 20 and two catching up fast. I may have 4 goodies by the time the shot works :)


----------



## Equal

Nicker said:


> So I am wondering if I am just crabby today or could the clomid already be making me feel in a funk with a shorter than normal temper. I took my second dose of 100 mg this morning.
> 
> Strange question that I am not sure how to ask. Does anyone feel anything from the clomid? Not cramps but like an occasional twinge?

I got crabby right away on clomid too..and I did feel twinges that turned into cramps after a couple of days. I think that means that its working!!!!


----------



## Nicker

Equal said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> So I am wondering if I am just crabby today or could the clomid already be making me feel in a funk with a shorter than normal temper. I took my second dose of 100 mg this morning.
> 
> Strange question that I am not sure how to ask. Does anyone feel anything from the clomid? Not cramps but like an occasional twinge?
> 
> I got crabby right away on clomid too..and I did feel twinges that turned into cramps after a couple of days. I think that means that its working!!!!Click to expand...

That's what I was hoping! I am feeling really optimistic but I am trying not to be. Don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## mamadreams

Equal said:


> mamadreams said:
> 
> 
> I had my IUI today- they gave me an ultrasound pic of the sperm going into my uterus- really cool! Pregnancy test schedule for Jan 26th...
> 
> 13 days to go!
> 
> Awesome news!! I also had my second iui today so im also in the tww. My clinic wants me to come in for a pg test on jan 29...lucky you only havin 13 days!!
> 
> Are you taking progrestrone??Click to expand...

Hi Equal,

No, I am not taking progesterone. Is your cycle longer? Why will you have to wait until the 29th? I hope we both get BFP's! 

I had 15 follicles and one dominant one that was 2.4cm. There were 10 million, 500 thousand sperm (frozen donor). I just need one!


----------



## mamadreams

Nicker said:


> mamadreams said:
> 
> 
> I had my IUI today- they gave me an ultrasound pic of the sperm going into my uterus- really cool! Pregnancy test schedule for Jan 26th...
> 
> 13 days to go!
> 
> That is really cool! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Nicker! I am quite hopeful! There were 10 million, 500 thousand sperm in the frozen donor sample I had. I just need one! 

I am sorry you are feeling crappy due to the clomid. I hope tomorrow's a better day for you. Just try and focus on the bigger picture. I am hoping for a BFP for both of us.


----------



## Nicker

What bank did you use for your sperm?


----------



## EwiTTC

Hopeful42nd said:


> EwiTTC said:
> 
> 
> Me too! As in Ovidrel shot tonight, IUI Sunday morning :)
> :dust:
> 
> Good luck on Sunday!
> 
> How many follicles did you have? (If you dont mind me asking.)Click to expand...

yesterday I had two over 20 and two catching up fast. I may have 4 goodies by the time the shot works :)[/QUOTE]

I had several but they were small. 2 were 18 mm - I hope 2 is enough!

Just did the injection and thank goodness it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. 

Baby dust


----------



## Equal

im taking the progestrone to help my lining and increase my chances of implantation. I think it takes longer for pg test for me because of the progestrone...argh....


----------



## mamadreams

Nicker said:


> What bank did you use for your sperm?

Xytex but they work with Repromed. So it's American but it was already at Repromed. What about you?


----------



## Nicker

I am xytex as well. Outreach Health Services is who I actually dealt with. My doc used to use Repromed but when I had my first consult and he was giving me the info he told the nurse that they will now be dealing with Outreach. I think Outreach actually has more banks that they are associated with. I felt Xytex had the most choices and I found searching their catalog easy. I was a little limited though as I am cmv-.


----------



## Nicker

Equal said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I also am in Canada. My iui cycles are $200 per, but I will be doing 2 iuis per cycle so itll be $400. I also have to pay for cycle monitoring once a year which is $250. My 5 pills of clomid was $40..not sure about my other costs.
> 
> currently on day 5 of a 28 day cycle.....im 17.8% done!!

My clomid (50mg X10) was $1.97. It is $450 per iui for me plus $619 for the sperm. Today I found out the answer I honestly was wondering...... is there GST on sperm?


----------



## Equal

Nicker said:


> Equal said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I also am in Canada. My iui cycles are $200 per, but I will be doing 2 iuis per cycle so itll be $400. I also have to pay for cycle monitoring once a year which is $250. My 5 pills of clomid was $40..not sure about my other costs.
> 
> currently on day 5 of a 28 day cycle.....im 17.8% done!!
> 
> My clomid (50mg X10) was $1.97. It is $450 per iui for me plus $619 for the sperm. Today I found out the answer I honestly was wondering...... is there GST on sperm?Click to expand...

hmm...good question...I have no idea!!


----------



## mamadreams

At Hannam Fertility Centre (Toronto) this is how the fees break down for IUI.

I paid $150 registration fee and they monitor one unmedicated cycle for free (diagnostic cycle).

When you actively cycle monitor - (TTC) it's $40 for the cycle monitoring. My sperm was $625 plus $124 for shipping and handling - Totaling $750 (for 0.5ml of sperm!)

Oviderel shot $91.40

Sperm wash: $295

Total spent on my IUI #1 $1325. 40 CAD 

I knew going to Hannam was a bit more expensive than the other ones, but it is a 10 minute walk from my office so it's quite convienient for all the appointments I have.

Nicker, I am also CMV - Maybe we have the same donor!


----------



## Erin j

I'm 9 dpiui and using progesterone suppositories. I took a test for fun and it was totally blank, no hcg left from the trigger shot I guess. I feel like I'm out cause I'm super crabby and even with the progesterone I feel too pms'y like normal.

How many days past iui is everyone? How are you feeling?


----------



## mamadreams

Hey Erinj,

I am one day post IUI. I feel completely normal. My IUI was natural so I don't have any side effects from clomid or progesterone. 

Don't give up hope because you feel crabby and think you are PMSing. The symptoms of early pregnancy are similar to those of an approaching AF. You're not out until she shows up!


----------



## Nicker

Could you have bought washed? Washed is $100 more but cheaper than your docs washing fee. Mine told me I could get washed or unwashed because he is going to wash it anyway. He didn't say anything about a fee for washing it. They told me the fee was $450. The fee sheet she gave me has donor iui highlighted $450. There is a sperm prep on there too $200 but it was not highlighted. I did tell him that unwashed is $100 cheaper and he didn't mention the fee. Hmmmm

No there is no GST on sperm.

I assume I will get the trigger from the pharmacy?

That would be bizarre if we picked the same donor out of the 57 to choose from


----------



## mamadreams

Hi Nicker,

I bought unwashed which was a little more expensive than washed but I have read that it is better that the clinic wash it right before using it. The nurse said yesterday that they washed it twice (I only paid the fee once). 

My nurse at the clinic gave me my shot of Ovidrel. Ask the clinic if it is something you have to pick up at the pharmacy or if they supply it. I am sure it woud be cheaper at the pharmacy.

It would be pretty funny if we picked the same donor. Mine was an open donor with A+ blood, you?


----------



## Nicker

mamadreams said:


> Hi Nicker,
> 
> It would be pretty funny if we picked the same donor. Mine was an open donor with A+ blood, you?

I knew the open because of the price LOL. Sent you a pm.


----------



## Equal

im maybe one or two dpiui...not sure if I shold count if from my first iui or my second... as you all know im also on progestrone...im feeling a little crampy and tired today....almost like af cramps...im a little worried as i did my first iui on thurs at 11am and got ovulation cramps around 11pm....so thats a 12 hour difference...isnt that too long of a time span?

I thought that I wouldnt test out my trigger but i caved and bought a bunch of tests from the dollar store lol...so as of today I still have a second line...which is the first one ive ever seen in my whole life! let hope that in 2 weeks from now itll be the same!!!


----------



## Erin j

Equal said:


> im maybe one or two dpiui...not sure if I shold count if from my first iui or my second... as you all know im also on progestrone...im feeling a little crampy and tired today....almost like af cramps...im a little worried as i did my first iui on thurs at 11am and got ovulation cramps around 11pm....so thats a 12 hour difference...isnt that too long of a time span?
> 
> I thought that I wouldnt test out my trigger but i caved and bought a bunch of tests from the dollar store lol...so as of today I still have a second line...which is the first one ive ever seen in my whole life! let hope that in 2 weeks from now itll be the same!!!

I am 9 dpiui trigger is now out of my system ( hoping that line comes back now :thumbup:) and have been on ptogesterone suppositories since 8 dpiui. I have had af like cramps since. I think its related to the suppositories cause I didn't have them with clomid. Good luck, hope you get your bfp :flower:


----------



## mamadreams

Equal said:


> im maybe one or two dpiui...not sure if I shold count if from my first iui or my second... as you all know im also on progestrone...im feeling a little crampy and tired today....almost like af cramps...im a little worried as i did my first iui on thurs at 11am and got ovulation cramps around 11pm....so thats a 12 hour difference...isnt that too long of a time span?
> 
> I thought that I wouldnt test out my trigger but i caved and bought a bunch of tests from the dollar store lol...so as of today I still have a second line...which is the first one ive ever seen in my whole life! let hope that in 2 weeks from now itll be the same!!!

Equal from what I've learned, an unfertilized egg takes 24 hours to go through the fallopian tube but sperm lives for 5 days. So in essence, the sperm was there waiting for the egg. 12 hours is perfectly fine. Once the egg is fertilized, it takes longer to descend the fallopian tube (one or two more days) as it is forming a blastocyst (ball or cells) that around day 7puiu will be implanted in the lining. (Side note, my accupuncturist whose a fertility specialist says vitamin D helps with implantation, so implantation week - next week for us, I will double the dose of vitamin D. 

I am not sure how long the trigger shot lasts in your system. I have heard 10 days. 

Good luck!


----------



## Equal

mamadreams said:


> Equal said:
> 
> 
> im maybe one or two dpiui...not sure if I shold count if from my first iui or my second... as you all know im also on progestrone...im feeling a little crampy and tired today....almost like af cramps...im a little worried as i did my first iui on thurs at 11am and got ovulation cramps around 11pm....so thats a 12 hour difference...isnt that too long of a time span?
> 
> I thought that I wouldnt test out my trigger but i caved and bought a bunch of tests from the dollar store lol...so as of today I still have a second line...which is the first one ive ever seen in my whole life! let hope that in 2 weeks from now itll be the same!!!
> 
> Equal from what I've learned, an unfertilized egg takes 24 hours to go through the fallopian tube but sperm lives for 5 days. So in essence, the sperm was there waiting for the egg. 12 hours is perfectly fine. Once the egg is fertilized, it takes longer to descend the fallopian tube (one or two more days) as it is forming a blastocyst (ball or cells) that around day 7puiu will be implanted in the lining. (Side note, my accupuncturist whose a fertility specialist says vitamin D helps with implantation, so implantation week - next week for us, I will double the dose of vitamin D.
> 
> I am not sure how long the trigger shot lasts in your system. I have heard 10 days.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the info!! That makes me feel a whole lot better....to because it takes around 24 hours for the egg to release, there is a potential then that because I also did an iui friday at 1030am that the sperm was there just as is was released?? im getting vit D today and taking it like its going out of business....do you know how long it takes to get into your system???


----------



## Erin j

Mamadreams that is great info about the vitamin d. At my annual with my Dr they did labs and I was vitamin d deficient, my Dr said vitamin d is very important when ttc so i started taking 2000 I.u. daily.


----------



## mamadreams

Erinj and Equal,

I don't know how long it takes to get into your system. I've been taking 2000 IU daily with my prenatal daily. Next week (implantation week for me) I will double the dose just for the week and then continue taking my regular dose with the prenatal throughout my pregnancy (fingers crossed).

Those are the doses my accupunturist told me to take, I am not a doctor, so please use this as info only.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Nicker

Gonna start that vitamin D!!! I am going to ask doc for a prescription for a prenatal too. I am taking one now but I am taking 5mg of folic acid on top of the prenatal. I don't like regular prenatals since iron and calcium shouldn't be taken together as they compete with each other fir absorption. I take 1000 mg of calcium a day. The prescription one has 5mg of folic acid. There are two vitamins in the package. One colour is morning one is evening. The combinations in the vitamin are designed to maximize absorption and avoid conflicts.


----------



## Nicker

I am pretty sure I feel the magic working. Especially on my right side. I am feeling what I always associated with ovulation when I was young. When I was a teenager and in my early 20s I had a perfect 28 day cycle with O on the 14th. I so did not know how good that was! Since depo I am glad to have a regular cycle back even if it is 24 days. (way less cramps now. Thank god) 

Anyway I feel that kind of feeling. I get twinges on the left too but today the right is a pretty constant I am aware I have an abdomen kind of thing.

I have a headache too. Two more days of clomid. Can hardly wait until Wednesday to see follicle count and measurements.


----------



## Nicker

mamadreams said:


> Hi Nicker,
> 
> I bought unwashed which was a little more expensive than washed but I have read that it is better that the clinic wash it right before using it. The nurse said yesterday that they washed it twice (I only paid the fee once).
> 
> My nurse at the clinic gave me my shot of Ovidrel. Ask the clinic if it is something you have to pick up at the pharmacy or if they supply it. I am sure it woud be cheaper at the pharmacy.
> 
> It would be pretty funny if we picked the same donor. Mine was an open donor with A+ blood, you?

Oops I read that as an O+. Mine is O+ not A+. That means my baby will be O+, O-, B+, or B-


----------



## ChristineGG

I'm also going to be doing my first IUI this month I'm on CD6 and have been on follistim for 3 days. Anyone else on CD6?
:dust:


----------



## jchic

1st iui ever today! 2nd one tomorrow. It hurt a bit (like a pinching) and i have slight spotting when i wipe with tp after i pee. Had iui at 3pm. Is this normal? Slightly crampy too


----------



## ChristineGG

Hi jchic! I haven't had an IUI yet, my first will probably be this weekend :D 
Is it too late to call the office to check? 
What CD are you on? How many follicles did you have, what size? 
Good luck and please keep me posted!!
:dust:


----------



## Nicker

Cycle day 6 here!!! Scan on Wednesday :)


----------



## Equal

jchic said:


> 1st iui ever today! 2nd one tomorrow. It hurt a bit (like a pinching) and i have slight spotting when i wipe with tp after i pee. Had iui at 3pm. Is this normal? Slightly crampy too

Definitely Normal. The bleeding will stop soon!


----------



## Equal

ChristineGG said:


> I'm also going to be doing my first IUI this month I'm on CD6 and have been on follistim for 3 days. Anyone else on CD6?
> :dust:

Im on CD 15 and had my iui a few days ago...I wish you luck!! I went in on CD 10 for my ultra and they eded up giving me my trigger that day! Hoping your cycle goes well!


----------



## ChristineGG

Nicker said:


> Cycle day 6 here!!! Scan on Wednesday :)

Good luck!! I'm on day 6 too! :happydance: I had a scan and bloodwork this morning and will be going back on Thursday am for another scan and bw. I'm on follistim injections. Are you doing an IUI?


----------



## ChristineGG

Equal said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> I'm also going to be doing my first IUI this month I'm on CD6 and have been on follistim for 3 days. Anyone else on CD6?
> :dust:
> 
> Im on CD 15 and had my iui a few days ago...I wish you luck!! I went in on CD 10 for my ultra and they eded up giving me my trigger that day! Hoping your cycle goes well!Click to expand...

Good luck :dust:
How many follies and what size did you have on trigger day? Did they do your IUI 2 days in a row? I'm going back on Thursday am for my scan and bw.


----------



## ChristineGG

jchic said:


> 1st iui ever today! 2nd one tomorrow. It hurt a bit (like a pinching) and i have slight spotting when i wipe with tp after i pee. Had iui at 3pm. Is this normal? Slightly crampy too

Hi jchic! I haven't had an IUI yet, my first will probably be this weekend 
Is it too late to call the office to check? 
What CD are you on? How many follicles did you have, what size? 
Good luck and please keep me posted!!
:dust:


----------



## Nicker

ChristineGG said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> Cycle day 6 here!!! Scan on Wednesday :)
> 
> Good luck!! I'm on day 6 too! :happydance: I had a scan and bloodwork this morning and will be going back on Thursday am for another scan and bw. I'm on follistim injections. Are you doing an IUI?Click to expand...

Yes I am doing IUI with donor sperm. Doing 100 mg of clomid right now. Took last dose today. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Equal

I did do iui two days in a row. At cd10 I had 4 mature follies, 2.3, 1.9, 1.7 and 1.5


----------



## jchic

equal- did u bleed too slightly? I put a pantyliner on just in case. He said he had to dilate me a bit so i assume its from that! Its not the sperm falling out i hope! I have #2 scheduled tomorrow! I couldnt do my scan this month bc of work meetings


----------



## jchic

ChristineGG said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> 1st iui ever today! 2nd one tomorrow. It hurt a bit (like a pinching) and i have slight spotting when i wipe with tp after i pee. Had iui at 3pm. Is this normal? Slightly crampy too
> 
> Hi jchic! I haven't had an IUI yet, my first will probably be this weekend
> Is it too late to call the office to check?
> What CD are you on? How many follicles did you have, what size?
> Good luck and please keep me posted!!
> :dust:Click to expand...



Hi there! I am cd13 andam having one more iui tomorrow. I couldnt do a scan this month due to some back to back meetings i couldnt miss at work! 
Good luck! Are you nervous? I was sooooo nervous lol but it went fine.


----------



## ChristineGG

Nicker said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> Cycle day 6 here!!! Scan on Wednesday :)
> 
> Good luck!! I'm on day 6 too! :happydance: I had a scan and bloodwork this morning and will be going back on Thursday am for another scan and bw. I'm on follistim injections. Are you doing an IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am doing IUI with donor sperm. Doing 100 mg of clomid right now. Took last dose today. I have my fingers crossed.Click to expand...

I have my fingers for you! Is this your first IUI? Do you know how many follies and what size they are now?


----------



## ChristineGG

jchic said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> 1st iui ever today! 2nd one tomorrow. It hurt a bit (like a pinching) and i have slight spotting when i wipe with tp after i pee. Had iui at 3pm. Is this normal? Slightly crampy too
> 
> Hi jchic! I haven't had an IUI yet, my first will probably be this weekend
> Is it too late to call the office to check?
> What CD are you on? How many follicles did you have, what size?
> Good luck and please keep me posted!!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there! I am cd13 andam having one more iui tomorrow. I couldnt do a scan this month due to some back to back meetings i couldnt miss at work!
> Good luck! Are you nervous? I was sooooo nervous lol but it went fine.Click to expand...

So do you know how many follies and size (or you didn't have any scans at all)? 
No, I'm not nervous a tad anxious...I'm sure that it was the same way with everyone but I find out on a day to day basis what the next step is...I hate not knowing :wacko:


----------



## ChristineGG

Equal said:


> I did do iui two days in a row. At cd10 I had 4 mature follies, 2.3, 1.9, 1.7 and 1.5

WOW 4 thats great :happydance: 
I think we take measurements different :dohh:


----------



## Equal

jchic said:


> equal- did u bleed too slightly? I put a pantyliner on just in case. He said he had to dilate me a bit so i assume its from that! Its not the sperm falling out i hope! I have #2 scheduled tomorrow! I couldnt do my scan this month bc of work meetings

I didnt bleed myself but my dr told me that if I did not to worry because its normal. 

Good luck on your second iui! I doubt that its sperm falling out, our bodies know what to do (though not naturally lol)

Hoping that this is your month!!


----------



## fertilesoul

Feeling nervous about my day 12 scan tomorrow -- thats when I'll finally for the first time get info on how my body responds to clomid and also when to come back for my first IUI. I usually ovulated on day 14 when I'm on clomid so I think they will tell me to take my ovidrel tonight and IUI on Thursday morning?!?!


----------



## Equal

fertilesoul said:


> Feeling nervous about my day 12 scan tomorrow -- thats when I'll finally for the first time get info on how my body responds to clomid and also when to come back for my first IUI. I usually ovulated on day 14 when I'm on clomid so I think they will tell me to take my ovidrel tonight and IUI on Thursday morning?!?!

Good Luck!! I was suprt nervious as well....keep us posted!!


----------



## Nicker

ChristineGG said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> Cycle day 6 here!!! Scan on Wednesday :)
> 
> Good luck!! I'm on day 6 too! :happydance: I had a scan and bloodwork this morning and will be going back on Thursday am for another scan and bw. I'm on follistim injections. Are you doing an IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am doing IUI with donor sperm. Doing 100 mg of clomid right now. Took last dose today. I have my fingers crossed.Click to expand...
> 
> I have my fingers for you! Is this your first IUI? Do you know how many follies and what size they are now?Click to expand...

Yes this is my first. I don't go for my scan to check out follies until Wednesday. When do you go?


----------



## ChristineGG

Nicker said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> Cycle day 6 here!!! Scan on Wednesday :)
> 
> Good luck!! I'm on day 6 too! :happydance: I had a scan and bloodwork this morning and will be going back on Thursday am for another scan and bw. I'm on follistim injections. Are you doing an IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am doing IUI with donor sperm. Doing 100 mg of clomid right now. Took last dose today. I have my fingers crossed.Click to expand...
> 
> I have my fingers for you! Is this your first IUI? Do you know how many follies and what size they are now?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes this is my first. I don't go for my scan to check out follies until Wednesday. When do you go?Click to expand...

I went for a scan and bw today and go back on Thursaday. Let me know what they say Wednesday...fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck to everyone new having IUI's done. Looks like we have a whole bunch of 2ww'ers. At least we can all support each other :)
:dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

Hopeful42nd said:


> Good luck to everyone new having IUI's done. Looks like we have a whole bunch of 2ww'ers. At least we can all support each other :)
> :dust:

Did you have your IUI already? What CD are you? Today is CD6 for me.
:dust:


----------



## Equal

its definitely good to know im not the only passenger on the crazy train during the tww


----------



## ChristineGG

Equal said:


> its definitely good to know im not the only passenger on the crazy train during the tww

I think I will be about a week behind you...I look forward to your updates :D


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ChristineGG said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone new having IUI's done. Looks like we have a whole bunch of 2ww'ers. At least we can all support each other :)
> :dust:
> 
> Did you have your IUI already? What CD are you? Today is CD6 for me.
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hey, I had my IUI yesterday (just a single not b2b). I am 1 dpo, so it's now the 13 day wait :) lol. My CD is 14, normally I would t have o'd yet but I triggered so yeah, shorter cycle. Good luck. Hope you have a great cycle :)


----------



## ChristineGG

Hopeful42nd said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone new having IUI's done. Looks like we have a whole bunch of 2ww'ers. At least we can all support each other :)
> :dust:
> 
> Did you have your IUI already? What CD are you? Today is CD6 for me.
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I had my IUI yesterday (just a single not b2b). I am 1 dpo, so it's now the 13 day wait :) lol. My CD is 14, normally I would t have o'd yet but I triggered so yeah, shorter cycle. Good luck. Hope you have a great cycle :)Click to expand...

Exciting :happydance: Good luck!! Keep me posted :thumbup:


----------



## EwiTTC

Equal said:


> its definitely good to know im not the only passenger on the crazy train during the tww

Hi! Good luck to everyone! I also go in for blood work on Jan 29 th! 12 days to go! Praying!


----------



## Equal

im starting to panic a little...i have no symptoms and im on progestrone.....im 4 and 5 dpiui...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Equal said:


> im starting to panic a little...i have no symptoms and im on progestrone.....im 4 and 5 dpiui...

No panicking! We can start all that next week :) you probably won't have any signs until at least a few days from now as that's when early implantation could occur. I can't wait either. It's so exciting, nerve wracking, emotional, all at once.
What can you do to keep yourself busy?


----------



## Equal

Hopeful42nd said:


> Equal said:
> 
> 
> im starting to panic a little...i have no symptoms and im on progestrone.....im 4 and 5 dpiui...
> 
> No panicking! We can stt all that next week :) you probably won't have any signs until at least a few days from now as that's when early implantation could occur. I can't wait either. It's so exciting, nerve wracking, emotional, all at once.
> What can you do to keep yourself busy?Click to expand...

arghh..its horrible!! Im doing something different everyday to keep myself busy...today im home sick though..so obsessions all around lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Home sick, sorry to hear? What do you have? Are you working or off right now?
I'm a stay at home mom currently, we'll see if it lasts. He's going to be a year on the 30th. Time flys by so fast. At least his party will keep me busy :)


----------



## Equal

i woke up with a killer headache and a little sick to my stomach blah..

when is his bday?


----------



## Equal

just read that you posted that! did you have a theme in mind?


----------



## Nicker

Equal said:


> i woke up with a killer headache and a little sick to my stomach blah..
> 
> when is his bday?

Ummmm panic???? No symptoms??? 

Dont forget you don't necessarily get symptoms. It's all good.


----------



## Nicker

Hey I usually O on cd11 or cd12. Will clomid make o earlier without a trigger shot? I know clomid can cause dryness but I am cd7 (maybe 8). I have more ewcm than normal. A while ago I was feeling twinges on my one side a little stronger than they have been the rest of the week. I started felling twinges on both sides on day two of clomid (100mg). I figured it wa a sign of ovarian response and follicular growth. I go for scan tomorrow. If it is ov then I will miss this cycle since my donor sperm has to be shipped when requested. I was to be requesting tomorrow. If it is ov then the earliest I could have IUI would be about 42 hours after the fact.


----------



## mamadreams

No symptoms is ok - put some postive energy out there that at this very moment the blastocyst is developing and in a couple of days will implant. I find visualisation helpful. My humble opinion is that we've done all we can do now, so we should relax and know that it's going to happen. Maybe I am a little too optomistic for some but really, since we can't get the answer now, might as well be thinking good thoughts!


----------



## mamadreams

Nicker - good luck with your first ultrasound tomorrow! I hope you follicles are many and growing strong!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker - I find clomid didn't change when I o'd. It did however make ovulation pretty uncomfortable/painful. I had those twinges around the ovaries for about 6 days before I used to o. I wouldn't worry, just hold out and your scan will be done tomorrow. All will be well. Are you triggering or doing natural?

Equal - no real theme per say, we are keeping it fairly small with just our parents, our siblings with their kids. I got Nemo plates and napkins, hats and goodie bags. Should be okay, just doing a bunch of appetizers, then cake/ice cream. His first time eating cake, he's going to go crazy from sugar!!!


----------



## Equal

Thanks all for the support :) I need to take a chill pill with all this stuff lol

Nicker-- I typically o on CD14, but they gave me the trigger on CD10 cause my follies were big...not sure if this info helps

Hopeful--Are you letting him trash the cake? Thats a tradition we have with our family on childrens first birthday! its messy but cute!


----------



## Nicker

Supposed to trigger :)


----------



## ChristineGG

Nicker said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> Cycle day 6 here!!! Scan on Wednesday :)
> 
> Good luck!! I'm on day 6 too! :happydance: I had a scan and bloodwork this morning and will be going back on Thursday am for another scan and bw. I'm on follistim injections. Are you doing an IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am doing IUI with donor sperm. Doing 100 mg of clomid right now. Took last dose today. I have my fingers crossed.Click to expand...
> 
> I have my fingers for you! Is this your first IUI? Do you know how many follies and what size they are now?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes this is my first. I don't go for my scan to check out follies until Wednesday. When do you go?Click to expand...

I go Thursday. Let me know how you make out tomorrow!! Good luck!
:dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm gonna have a small cake for him to trash and a regular one for company!
Christine and Nicker - good luck with the scans you two!!! Keep us posted :)


----------



## fertilesoul

Equal, I feel relieved to hear you say when you triggered. I also O on day 14 so I was disappointed that they made me trigger today (CD 11/12) with an IUI planned for CD12/13. But the doc insisted that my follies were so big that we could miss O if I don't get IUI tomorrow. I gotta relax and just trust the process, ay?


----------



## Nicker

fertilesoul said:


> Equal, I feel relieved to hear you say when you triggered. I also O on day 14 so I was disappointed that they made me trigger today (CD 11/12) with an IUI planned for CD12/13. But the doc insisted that my follies were so big that we could miss O if I don't get IUI tomorrow. I gotta relax and just trust the process, ay?

I just hope that I am not going to miss O:nope: A few of you now have triggered early and I usually O on CD11/12... tomorrow is what I believe to be CD9... I think the first day she told me to call spotting wasn't... What I have had the last two days is spotting. That is another thing that bothers me... Why am I spotting? :shrug:


----------



## Equal

clomid can do that to some people cause it throw our bodies out of wack. If your body is starting to grow eggs that are getting ready to ovulate, and you have a lot of them, and they are are big, it could cause spotting.

I definitely felt when I ovulated so i wouldnt be too worried. Some you feel that ovulation cramp, DTD cause it takes the egg up to 24 hours to get down the tube so ive learned.

Good Luck!


----------



## jchic

Hey All!

How is everyone today? Second IUI was yesterday and it went well! Excited :) Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Nicker

So you are saying it could be a good thing. I hope so. I will find out in 3 hours or so.


----------



## jchic

I think I actually timed this IUI wrong! I got a positive on the digi opk (smiley face) on Monday and Tuesday. I went in Monday and the IUI was done around 2:30pm and Tuesday the IUI was done around 10:45am....well today I got a negative on the opk BUT no significant temp rise on my BBT so I think I actually am ovulating today. We DTD last night as insurance and I guess will do so again tonight. I hope I still have a chance this month! 
Thoughts?


----------



## jchic

Equal - DONT PANIC! Its way too early for symptoms and remember everyone is different. Some women get NO symptoms!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker - spotting? Hmm. It could be a lot of things but I agree that clomid can do weird things to us ladies. Was it light pink or brown? Sorry if TMI
Ask your doc about it for sure, keep us posted for your scan results. I hope Your timing is good and you get to trigger soon! Good luck :)

Jchic- wow that's a conundrum. I don't really know what advice to give? I can tell you for me, when they detected my natural lh surge via bloodwork in the morning between 7-9 am, I would usually O at like 4 am-10am the next morning. There is no real guarentee on when. Do you normally feel pains when you O? Well you covered last night, call him to come on his lunch break for a little afternoon delight :winkwink: and then again tonight, maybe you'll catch the window. The stats show normally that you would o between 12-36 hours after the first pos opk. Hmm, hard to know, but the latest I have usually heard of is like 40-42 hours, from those I know. I have my fx'd for you!


----------



## jchic

Hi Hopeful! I usually get O pains and had them on Monday, Tuesday and slightly today. I think I actually Ovulated late last night or into this AM. At least I had the IUI yesterday so thats good at least. Doc told me the washed sperm usually live for 24 hours....
I had a negative OPK today so I think the surge is on its tail end....we shall see!


----------



## Nicker

Sitting in the waiting room waiting for my follie scan. Doc is at the hospital right now and he is on call. Might be a wait. 

Hopeful yesterday brownish. Day before red. Weird cycle all around. Day 1 was lighter than normal so nurse didn't classify as day 1. Followed by a couple if heavier than normal days. Then nothing for a day then there was Monday and yesterday.


----------



## Nicker

2 follies on left 6.3 and 7.95 mm. I believe there were more on the right. The two largest were 8.84 and 7.28 mm. Lining was 4.51

Sounds like no IUI for me in January :cry: go for another ultra sound on Friday to see. Next cycle we do injections.


----------



## jchic

Nicker, Im sorry honey....maybe Friday will be better and they can do the IUI. Stay positive!


----------



## fertilesoul

I'm sorry Nicker, I hope they grow by Friday. At least they'll increase your dose or switch you to injectables for your next cycle, so there is still so much hope to be had. Big hugs!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker said:


> 2 follies on left 6.3 and 7.95 mm. I believe there were more on the right. The two largest were 8.84 and 7.28 mm. Lining was 4.51
> 
> Sounds like no IUI for me in January :cry: go for another ultra sound on Friday to see. Next cycle we do injections.


So sorry to hear :hugs:
It's fine tuning to get it perfect, looks like you Justneedshelp something more to get those follies growing!
Let us know how next scan goes.


----------



## ChristineGG

Nicker said:


> 2 follies on left 6.3 and 7.95 mm. I believe there were more on the right. The two largest were 8.84 and 7.28 mm. Lining was 4.51
> 
> Sounds like no IUI for me in January :cry: go for another ultra sound on Friday to see. Next cycle we do injections.

Sorry to hear that Nicker :( Fingers crossed that they grow big for Friday!!!:flower:


----------



## Nicker

I was totally prepared to not get pregnant this cycle. I just never expected to have the IUI cancelled. I am an emotional wreck today and I am angry.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker said:


> I was totally prepared to not get pregnant this cycle. I just never expected to have the IUI cancelled. I am an emotional wreck today and I am angry.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
You are grieving a loss right now for what could have been. All you wanted was your fair shot at trying. This journey is never easy and always throws new twists and turns that weren't according to plan.
The good news is you have all of us to talk to no matter what you have to say. I know how much talking has helped me, and if I can lend you some support, I will :)


----------



## Nicker

The day just keeps getting better. I just talked to my mom who looks after my dog during the day. He is my baby. I have had him since he was a puppy and he is almost 16. I think there is something seriously wrong with him


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Aww, what did she say? Is he not eating?


----------



## Nicker

Apparently he was crying earlier but has been sleeping since. I know that he has had problems getting his nails stuck in fur lately so I am hoping to go home to find out he lost a nail. She said she doesn't know if he was scratching before he started crying.


----------



## Equal

jchic said:


> I think I actually timed this IUI wrong! I got a positive on the digi opk (smiley face) on Monday and Tuesday. I went in Monday and the IUI was done around 2:30pm and Tuesday the IUI was done around 10:45am....well today I got a negative on the opk BUT no significant temp rise on my BBT so I think I actually am ovulating today. We DTD last night as insurance and I guess will do so again tonight. I hope I still have a chance this month!
> Thoughts?

You totally havea shot!! remember it takes about 24 hours for the eggie to acutally get anywhere and sperm can live up to 5 days! I think your in perfect shape!


----------



## Equal

Nicker said:


> 2 follies on left 6.3 and 7.95 mm. I believe there were more on the right. The two largest were 8.84 and 7.28 mm. Lining was 4.51
> 
> Sounds like no IUI for me in January :cry: go for another ultra sound on Friday to see. Next cycle we do injections.

Im so sorry to hear this! Im praying that friday will comes with better news


----------



## mamadreams

Nicker said:


> 2 follies on left 6.3 and 7.95 mm. I believe there were more on the right. The two largest were 8.84 and 7.28 mm. Lining was 4.51
> 
> Sounds like no IUI for me in January :cry: go for another ultra sound on Friday to see. Next cycle we do injections.


Nicker - I am so sorry to hear that it might be potentially cancelled! I have my fingers,toes, and everything else that I can cross crossed for you for Friday. They will get the dosage right and you will be a mamma soon. Don't stop trying!!:hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker that's awful. I hope your doggie is okay. I have two at home myself, and the big guy is getting up there in years, especially for a large breed dog.


----------



## Nicker

I think he is okay. I analyzed the situation and I believe the problem was that he had one of his claws hooked on the knit blanket mom had spread out on the bed where the dog was at the time. I never use knit blankets at home anymore since the dog has gotten his claws stuck before when trying to dig himself a comfy spot. 

It's been a rough week


----------



## Equal

Glad to hear that your dog is doing ok nicker...my pup is my life too..I truly hope that you start to get some good news soon...


I had 3 very sharp and painly jabs on the left side near my overies maybe half an hour ago...no idea what that was from..other than that im just crampy but I think that the progestrone, oh and my cm smells sort of sweet??

Oh, also found this online and thought I would share in case anyone is interested..

https://tlc.discovery.com/family/a-conception-story/casting.html


----------



## Nicker

That's a new one sweet smelling cm? Guess what I am going to google right now....


----------



## Equal

I just did and there is nothing about progrstrone and cm.....maybe its all in my head? lol..


----------



## Nicker

Discharge clear? White?


----------



## Equal

white


----------



## Equal

but again i think that may be the progestrone...its hard cause I really have nothing to compare it too


----------



## fertilesoul

Bad news with my IUI today. My DH had an initial count of 26 million, that went down to 1.2 million after the wash. They said men with "high viscosity" tend to lose a lot in the wash. Doc told me to brace myself for disappointment and in the high likelihood that I don't get pregnant, he said DO NOT do another IUI and to go straight to IVF (can't afford it, no insurance coverage). So I went from totally excited and hopeful to confused and disappointed :(


----------



## Nicker

:hugs:I am so sorry to hear your news. I know what it is like to be disappointed. Would you and your husband consider donor sperm? Can they lower his viscosity? Remember only one lucky sperm gets to fertlise the egg. If there are sperm and there is an egg there is a chance.


----------



## drsquid

nicker- that was so frustrating for me last month too. missed my ovulation ,grr. i wanted the chance to try and fail. glad your dog is ok. my kitties are 11 yrs old and i worry about them

boobs have started hurting.. yay


----------



## Nicker

Drsquid - Are you close to starting your next cycle then?


----------



## jchic

Nicker said:


> I think he is okay. I analyzed the situation and I believe the problem was that he had one of his claws hooked on the knit blanket mom had spread out on the bed where the dog was at the time. I never use knit blankets at home anymore since the dog has gotten his claws stuck before when trying to dig himself a comfy spot.
> 
> It's been a rough week

Nicker, I'm glad it wasnt anything too serious and your dog is ok, PHEW! I rescued my dog last year and she is literally the love of my life...so I know how you feel! I always tell DH that I would trade him in a second for the pup!


----------



## jchic

Equal said:


> Glad to hear that your dog is doing ok nicker...my pup is my life too..I truly hope that you start to get some good news soon...
> 
> 
> I had 3 very sharp and painly jabs on the left side near my overies maybe half an hour ago...no idea what that was from..other than that im just crampy but I think that the progestrone, oh and my cm smells sort of sweet??
> 
> Oh, also found this online and thought I would share in case anyone is interested..
> 
> https://tlc.discovery.com/family/a-conception-story/casting.html

Only 10 more days left til you test! WOOHOOOOOO!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker-how are you handling things? Glad your dog seems okay, is he better today?

Equal- Are you going to be on TV? I'd watch but I don't think I could be on the show. I like my privacy :) the days are slowly ticking by for us aren't they? By the way, I looked up about CM and it says sweet smelling is a sign of your fertile time and can be that way during pregnancy! Here's to hoping!!!! They also listed things about the taste of it, strange but it should normally be almost salty after O. Ah the things you can find on the net, lol.

jchic- How are you getting along in your cycle? That's great your dog is treated so well. I have two myself. One is 10, one 8. I need to find them a new home though. We don't have room for them, I don't feel it's fair to them. We have been trying to rehome them for two years, no luck. I'd really like to get my female british staffie out of the area as there is a pit bull ban here which came out a couple years after having her. They make us muzzle her if she isn't on our property or in a danced area, plus she is no longer 'welcome' at the dog park. So unfair to her :(


----------



## jchic

Hopeful, I am sure they LOVE being with you so maybe thats their plan all along :) since they are now older they probably just love you so much and are putting out vibes for you to keep them :)

Cycle is going good, I think I am 1DPO today, how are you doing?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Trying not to think too much. Have a bit of swelling/boating in the uterus area, not sure what that's about, just almost feels like AF does kinda, but I'm only 4dpo. Too early for implantation. I'll just chalk it up to I'm crazy and reading too much into nothing. Just normal aches and lady pains.....I don't know if I can keep this up. :wacko:


----------



## jchic

I know how you feel. I am itching for that BFP and this waiting game is killing me...I never knew it would be this hard.


----------



## Nicker

I am still down today but not quite as low. I think I am scared because I know with my age I have a small window and what if I don't respond to drugs and this doesn't happen? Life will seem so lonely and incomplete.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Aw, your already counting yourself out after only 1 cycle? You've got plenty of time still, especially with the wonderful world of fertility specialists there to make it happen. Never give up, it will happen for you.
For my husband and I, we succeeded our fourth month of clomid(2nd IUI cycle). I remember asking him each cycle why things always hav to be so difficult for us. He answered the best he could with 'I don't know why, but I do know it'll make it that much sweeter and more worthwhile in the end. The things you work hardest for always are'. I have to keep remembering that when I'm at my low points, it helps :)
:hug:


----------



## Nicker

I think it is hard right now because I want this so much but I don't have anyone to share the frustration with. I am trying to take it one day at a time. I was so shocked by the news yesterday. I really felt (literally) that the follicles were growing nicely. Today I have quite a lot of discomfort especially on my right side. I feel like today it is taunting me. 

I feel angry at my mom because I am sure every prayer I make for a baby is counteracted by her prayers against me having a baby. 

I am supposed to go on a date this week too and I just don't think it's a good idea. 


Sorry. I just need to vent.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Don't apologise, you vent as much as you need. And we are here with you to share your frustrations....whatever you need to say. It's unfortunate that your mom cannot stand by you with your plan to have a family, everyone should have that right, single, gay or whatever. If she can't see that maybe she doesn't deserve to enjoy the excitement of your pregnancy. I just wanted to share that comment with you as I found it helpful.

I sincerely hope you feel better soon. A date might take your mind off things for a bit. You need a chance to regroup. Lots of love n hugs sent your way :hugs:


----------



## Nicker

Getting my hair done right now. Going drastic colour change. It will make me feel either better or worse. LOL


----------



## jchic

I agree with hopeful! Believe that you will be blessed with a child - it WILL happen! God is good :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

You just reminded me my roots are BAD, and now lots of em are growing in 'colour challenged' lol! Time for a dye job. What colour are you going for Nicker? What colour did you start with? :)


----------



## Equal

Hi ladies,

CD7.....blah...im not gonig on the show either, thought it was intersting though...


super homonal and angry...just like before af comes.....not sure what that means...has 3 stabbing pains yesterday but then nothing.....feeling so defeated...


----------



## Nicker

Usually is some kind of red with blonde highlights. Last time was actually purple at first but ended up red with caramel highlights. Today bleach blonde! Not sure about this. May have not been a great idea. Lol

Equal sorry you are feeling blah. It will happen for you. Even if it is not this cycle. Think how well your follies respond to clomid.


----------



## Nicker

So, I'm getting my hair done and I have to pee really bad so while I am waiting on colour I head to the washroom. I have never gone to a salon with the robe you put on. I always just get a cape. So I didn't have the robe tied up. I sit on the throne and am thinking where are the strings? Suddenly I was like OMG!! I do not know how they didn't dangle in the water or how I didnt pee on them because I was sitting on them. I was pulling them out while trying to tighten those keigles to try to quit the stream of urine. How those strings stayed dry is beyond me!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Equal- its not over yet! It's just hitting that hard 2nd week on the 2ww. Your right in the time of implantation, try not to stress, drinks lots of water, and keep occupied. The more time alone the more we sit and over think. I'm going to be there with you in a couple days.

Nicker- blonde is my natural colour but not platinum. Ash blonde, I dislike it, very mousey. Are us women ever really happy with ourselves au natural?


----------



## ChristineGG

Hey everyone! I had my CD9 u/s today which showed 2 good sized follies, one 15 and the other 15.5( I have 10 under10). They decreased my follistim injection for tonight and tomorrow night I trigger followed by b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday :happydance: I hate to be greedy but I'm hoping for twins!
I hope everyone is feeling good and in good spirits. BABY DUST EVERYONE
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mamadreams

Nicker - I am so happy to hedar that you dog is ok- don't know how I missed that post yesterday. I think it was a good idea to treat yourself to a new do - even if you aren't a fan of the end result. It got your mind off the bad news you got yesterday. You are not out though - I am praying for beautiful follies for you for tomorrow's ultrasound! 

Equal- The TWW is hard! I am a day behind you and trust me, I have never before wanted to speed up time so much. Try to relax - take 15 minutes and lie down, focus on your breathing and picture the embryo implanting. Eat well and think postive thoughts. Might as well be positive because our attitude is the only thing we have control over in this whole crazy waiting game.


----------



## Nicker

Not good today. Follie on right is only 10mm he couldn't see the left. Try another scan on Monday before we completely cancel this cycle. He wants to do either a. Combined clomid and injection cycle next time or a hyperstimulation. He also wants me on a 1500 calorie diet. He said he would tell me to go and loose weight for 6 months but I am too old. Maybe this isn't meant to be and I should give up before spending a bunch of money on the improbable.


----------



## mamadreams

Nicker - I am sorry that it doesn't look like this will be your month. Have you thought about doing accupuncture? It can really help increase the quality of your eggs. Only you can decide if you want t o continue down this road. But certainly weigh all your options of parenthood. There are people in my group that have used both donor egg and donor sperm - the child would not be biologically yours but you will give them life and love them just as you shared genes. Sending you a hug!


----------



## Nicker

mamadreams said:


> Nicker - I am sorry that it doesn't look like this will be your month. Have you thought about doing accupuncture? It can really help increase the quality of your eggs. Only you can decide if you want t o continue down this road. But certainly weigh all your options of parenthood. There are people in my group that have used both donor egg and donor sperm - the child would not be biologically yours but you will give them life and love them just as you shared genes. Sending you a hug!

When I asked my doc if he still thinks it is possible his response was "This isn't over, now it's chemical warfare". 

Apparently my weight made it so that he could not see the follicles on my left side yesterday. He wants me on a 1500 calorie diet which I am willing to do but have not had much success with in the past... He also wants me to take metamucil daily to help make sure my bowels are evacuated when he scans so that it might help him see. I am scared to do that though with Crohn's disease because if I flare up after 7 years of remission, that defeats the purpose because I can't get pregnant then either. If he would have told me to go on a diet when I first saw him in November I would have. When my first IUI cycle came around then I could have had two months of dieting under my belt. My weight was never once mentioned as a potential issue. 

I am thinking of finances and how much I can actually afford to spend on trying to get pregnant. The new approaches are all more expensive and I am looking at $2000 for sure at each try. Even if a cycle gets cancelled it will cost me a lot. Going donor egg I believe would be even more expensive because then it would go to IVF and plus cost of eggs. I can't afford that.

I also don't know if I can handle the emotional strain of both weight loss and ttc at the same time on my own.


----------



## Chiles

ChristineGG said:


> Hey everyone! I had my CD9 u/s today which showed 2 good sized follies, one 15 and the other 15.5( I have 10 under10). They decreased my follistim injection for tonight and tomorrow night I trigger followed by b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday :happydance: I hate to be greedy but I'm hoping for twins!
> I hope everyone is feeling good and in good spirits. BABY DUST EVERYONE
> :dust::dust::dust:

I have my IUI sunday (tomorrow), so we will be testing around the same time


----------



## Chiles

Nicker said:


> Not good today. Follie on right is only 10mm he couldn't see the left. Try another scan on Monday before we completely cancel this cycle. He wants to do either a. Combined clomid and injection cycle next time or a hyperstimulation. He also wants me on a 1500 calorie diet. He said he would tell me to go and loose weight for 6 months but I am too old. Maybe this isn't meant to be and I should give up before spending a bunch of money on the improbable.

on cd 12 my follies was only 10mm, and on cd 19 they grew and I had 17mm and 15 mm. I did a combo cycle with femara and gonal f. I triggered that night. I am a "slow responder" (darn pcos) but once they start to grow, they really GROW!!!! So dont be so hard on yourself. I would definetly say go for it. :flower: Totally worth it. You can also if your clinic has any donated meds that they can give you.


----------



## Nicker

Thank you so much Chiles. Haven't heard from you in a while. Glad your follies grew. I know my next cycle would be a combined cycle. Possibly a hypertimulated one. You made me think that the way they bill me could make a huge difference. The cost for combined cycle is $500. $750 for hyperstimualtion. I know the docs office gives the meds which I assume is the differnence in charges. My medical insurance will pay $800 year for fertility drugs but not treatments. If they would allow me to get the drugs from the pharmacy it could make a big impact for me. 

I will try my best to lose weight between now and the next cycle. 1500 calories shouldn't be bad. Actually my big problem is making sure I actually eat that many calories and that I quit skipping meals. I know I will have to eat regular meals when if I get pregnant anyways.


----------



## Nicker

Chiles said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I had my CD9 u/s today which showed 2 good sized follies, one 15 and the other 15.5( I have 10 under10). They decreased my follistim injection for tonight and tomorrow night I trigger followed by b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday :happydance: I hate to be greedy but I'm hoping for twins!
> I hope everyone is feeling good and in good spirits. BABY DUST EVERYONE
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I have my IUI sunday (tomorrow), so we will be testing around the same timeClick to expand...

Good luck!!!


----------



## Equal

10dpiui = :bfn:


i think most women get their bfp today....


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Equal. If implantation happens between 6 and 10 days after O and it takes at least two days for HCG to register then, I think some women test pos today, some women it may take 2-3 more days. Hang in there.
I know how you felt that one day now cause I faced it yesterday. I think it was caused by hormones. I tested my trigger out yesterday at 6dpo (8dptrigger). I kinds wish I didn't cause now I'll be tempted to test and so sad if I get bfn


----------



## mamadreams

Nicker - seeing if you can get the doctor to write you a prescription for the meds that you need and then picking them up at a pharmacy is a great idea. I know if I had known that myself, I would have asked to pick up the Ovidrel I needed instead of having pay the $92 out of pocket.

While trying to lose weight and TTC are stressful - one way to try to keep positive is to remember why you are doing it. At the end of it all, you are creating a better chance to have a little one. I don't know much about Crohn's disease but your situation definitely doesn't sound like an easy one. Hang in there, 38 is not too old. My accupunterist is 44 and due with her first in two weeks!


----------



## mamadreams

Equal - I and did an internet cheapie this morning - 9dpo - and got a BFN. 9 days is too early - so I am not sure why I did that to myself. I go through moments when I really want to know and moments when I am too scared to test because I really don't want to see a negative. I guess at 3am I was feeling optomistic.

I am not counting myself out until the blood test on Thurs or AF which is due Thurs or Fri. Hang in there!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck with the IUI Chiles! :dust: we are thinking of you!


----------



## ChristineGG

Chiles said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I had my CD9 u/s today which showed 2 good sized follies, one 15 and the other 15.5( I have 10 under10). They decreased my follistim injection for tonight and tomorrow night I trigger followed by b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday :happydance: I hate to be greedy but I'm hoping for twins!
> I hope everyone is feeling good and in good spirits. BABY DUST EVERYONE
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I have my IUI sunday (tomorrow), so we will be testing around the same timeClick to expand...

Hey Chiles! I had my 2nd IUI today. How are you feeling? Are you having b2b IUI? Fx for you!


----------



## ChristineGG

Nicker said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I had my CD9 u/s today which showed 2 good sized follies, one 15 and the other 15.5( I have 10 under10). They decreased my follistim injection for tonight and tomorrow night I trigger followed by b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday :happydance: I hate to be greedy but I'm hoping for twins!
> I hope everyone is feeling good and in good spirits. BABY DUST EVERYONE
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I have my IUI sunday (tomorrow), so we will be testing around the same timeClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck!!!Click to expand...

Thank you!! I hope you are feeling better today :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Good Luck to us all this cycle :)


----------



## ChristineGG

jchic said:


> Good Luck to us all this cycle :)

Fingers crossed!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Chiles

ChristineGG said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I had my CD9 u/s today which showed 2 good sized follies, one 15 and the other 15.5( I have 10 under10). They decreased my follistim injection for tonight and tomorrow night I trigger followed by b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday :happydance: I hate to be greedy but I'm hoping for twins!
> I hope everyone is feeling good and in good spirits. BABY DUST EVERYONE
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I have my IUI sunday (tomorrow), so we will be testing around the same timeClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Chiles! I had my 2nd IUI today. How are you feeling? Are you having b2b IUI? Fx for you!Click to expand...

No I had a single. And we re having intercourse tonight and tomorrow. I am feeling crampy.


----------



## mamadreams

Good luck Chiles! :)


----------



## Nicker

Well tomorrow is the day I think I will find out the plan for my next cycle. I am really nervous as I went against my doctors orders. He wants me to take metamucil and I will not do that with out first consulting with my gastroenterologist. The RE keeps telling me that the GI doesn't know about the effects of my meds on fertility although my GI and I have had many discussions about my meds and he has always made adjustments whenever research pointed to any kind of adverse affect either immediate or in the future. When I first saw the RE in November he told me that the Methotrexate I was on could have caused ovarian failure. When I told that to my GI, he said he is aware that Methotrexate can do that but the dosage I was on was not high enough to do so. He makes a point of knowing about the drugs he prescribes and doesn't just stick with things because they work if they could have detrimental results down the road. I already know that if I become pregnant I will have to change the dosing schedule of my medication so that I don't get it in the third trimester (I get it every 2 months). I can't risk a flare up by taking the metamucil so until I know from my GI that it is safe to do so, I will wait. 

There is something else that does not sit right with me. Before I knew if I could go ahead with the IUI I had to go through tests to see if my ovaries would respond to the stims after the methotrexate. When I saw the RE at the beginning of January he said that the results of the tests were good and that we could go ahead. On Friday when he told me to take metamucil AND a stool softner I reminded him that I have Crohn's so he told me not to take the stool softner. Then he asked what meds I take for the Crohn's and I told him although I had already told him at first consult. He then said that he is wondering if that could be causing the ovarian failure. ???? Ovarian failure, I thought my test results didn't indicate ovarian failure. If I did all the tests and ovarian failure was indicated, why did he tell me that we could go ahead and have be purchase 4 sperm samples which cost me $2500? He tried for a couple of minutes to find an article that would point to that but he couldn't find anything. Going off of that medication is not an option for me. I want to have a baby, but I need to stay healthy or else I won't be able to maintain a pregnancy or care for the baby.

I wish my RE and my GI would actually just have a little telephone conversation so that they could come to a mutually agreed upon consenus and I wouldn't feel confused and conflicted.


----------



## Tella

Hi ladies :flow:

Hope you dont mind me joining you girls.

This is my first IUI as well, just went in today for CD3 scan everything is perfect and i have started my meds.

Im on Femara 5mg CD3-7 and then have a scan on CD11 (next tuesday) to check follicles and then trigger hopefully soon after and then the IUI anytime from Thursday till Saturday. And im also just having I IUI done not b2b, my doc said the success rates are about the same.


----------



## Nicker

Welcome Tella! Sending lots of positive vibes your way!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Welcome Tella.

Nicker- it does sound fishy about your RE and his recommendations. Why does he want you to clear your bowels for ttc? I have never heard of an RE recommending that, although I have heard them tell people to lose weight to be in a normal BMI range. It makes a lot of sense to make sure you consult your GI considering he's a specialist that deals with your condition. Good luck Nicker, demand the best care, and have them explain their reasoning every step of the way!


----------



## Tella

Thanks nicker and hopeful :hugs:

I agree nicker, i hate it when the docs just tell you to just take it and don't explain why.


----------



## EwiTTC

Hi,

I have read that some test 10 days past IUI. I am 8 days past IUI and nervous as heck! I don't know if I can wait until Sunday to have my bloodwork done without testing! I am trying to stay positive and not think about it - but of course that is impossible!!!! Any advice?:shrug:

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Erin j

Ewittc I tested at 9 dpo to test out trigger then had bfns every morning up to the blood test. I knew it was going to be negative and it made it more dissapointing. Don't test if you can help it. Daily bfn's kill a little bit of hope. 

I hope your test is positive.

I'm onto Feb iui.


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies - joining in as well. This cycle will be my first IUI. I'm on femara (2.5mg on CD#3-7). In addition to my PCOS, we also have Male Factor. 

I had my follicles monitored this morning and we have 2 follicles, 1 on each side and both are 0.9. I go back on Thursday for more monitoring. 

Goodluck to each one of us and hope we all get our BFP's this cycle.


----------



## EwiTTC

Erin j said:


> Ewittc I tested at 9 dpo to test out trigger then had bfns every morning up to the blood test. I knew it was going to be negative and it made it more dissapointing. Don't test if you can help it. Daily bfn's kill a little bit of hope.
> 
> I hope your test is positive.
> 
> I'm onto Feb iui.

Thank you, Sorry to hear about your bfn. Hopefully Feb you will get a bfp! I think that is what I will do, try and hold off as long as possible. I know regardless I will probably be depressed if I get a BFN - 

Crossing my fingers for us all!


----------



## jchic

Hi Ladies! How is everyone today? I am 5DPO today. How was everyones weekend? Anyone testing soon?


----------



## EwiTTC

jchic said:


> Hi Ladies! How is everyone today? I am 5DPO today. How was everyones weekend? Anyone testing soon?

Hi, 

I am 8 dpo/iui and testing on Sunday! If I can wait that long! :wacko:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Anyone hear from Equal today? She's in crunch time, I hope she's okay. Everything looked super promising for her.
I really hope you get your :bfp: Hun :) FX


----------



## jchic

I was just thinking about her! I know she is testing like 2 days before me, so she is in the homestretch now, woohoo!


----------



## Nicker

The weight and the metamucil are apparently strictly so that he can see better for the ultra sounds. He said he couldn't see the follies on the left. If need be I will do full fluids days before scans but holding off on the metamucil. I talked to my GIs nurse and she agreed that it sounds like a bad idea. She is going to call me as soon as she hears from my GI. 

I will read all the new posts and reply in a bit. 

Welcome new people and good luck to everyone this week!


----------



## Nicker

Okay so apparently Metamucil is fine for me. I will do that next cycle. I hope RE understands and doesn't get a bee in his bonnet because I asked for a second opinion.


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, so I got my first IUI on Friday....I'm super nervous/excited. I do have a question though. My dh and I are dealing with male factors in fertility. DH's SA wasn't that great. His count was awesome 147 million, motility was ok 45%, but his morphology stunk only 5%. I was feeling really optomistic, but the past few days i have SO MANY negative things about IUI and poor morphology. essentially that its a waste of time. so needldess to say im feeling pessamistic now. has anyone heard anything about this or any success stories for that matter??


----------



## Nicker

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, so I got my first IUI on Friday....I'm super nervous/excited. I do have a question though. My dh and I are dealing with male factors in fertility. DH's SA wasn't that great. His count was awesome 147 million, motility was ok 45%, but his morphology stunk only 5%. I was feeling really optomistic, but the past few days i have SO MANY negative things about IUI and poor morphology. essentially that its a waste of time. so needldess to say im feeling pessamistic now. has anyone heard anything about this or any success stories for that matter??

I don't know anything I just want to wish you luck! :dust:


----------



## jchic

Hey Haj! Nice to see you again over here :) hmmm, not really sure but did you doc say anything about the morphology not making the IUI successful? How many IUIs are you going to do?


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies!

He told me if he didnt think we had a chance he wouldnt even attempt it. So i guess its a possibility, i just dont know that its that great. i mean i know washing the sperm leaves only the good guys so hopefully they got up there and caught that egg!! He said not to do it for more then a few months though. So i think we'll probably try for like 3 months and then think about moving onto IVF.

How are things with you??


----------



## jchic

I think thats a good plan! We had back to back IUIs this cycle BUT I timed the first one wrong...so basically only one was timed right. I am going to do the same thing, we are going to try IUI next cycle as well and then move to IVF


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think you'd still have over 5 million decent ones with those numbers haj! 5 mil you still have a decent chance. Good luck!


----------



## Nicker

Back on for January!! I honestly can't remember if the follies ate 14 and 15 or 15 and 16. Scan and trigger Wednesday and IUI Thursday. OMG!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker said:


> Back on for January!! I honestly can't remember if the follies ate 14 and 15 or 15 and 16. Scan and trigger Wednesday and IUI Thursday. OMG!

:happydance:
You must be thrilled! Good luck! I'm so happy for you, you so needed this good news!!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## drsquid

yay nicker. fingers crossed for nice juicy ones weds and then a :bfp:


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Equal

EwiTTC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have read that some test 10 days past IUI. I am 8 days past IUI and nervous as heck! I don't know if I can wait until Sunday to have my bloodwork done without testing! I am trying to stay positive and not think about it - but of course that is impossible!!!! Any advice?:shrug:
> 
> Good luck to you all!

Im 11dpiui and getting negatives :( :( 

I heard it takes longer for iui to get your bfp


----------



## Equal

Nicker said:


> Back on for January!! I honestly can't remember if the follies ate 14 and 15 or 15 and 16. Scan and trigger Wednesday and IUI Thursday. OMG!

Amazing news!!!


----------



## jchic

Equal said:


> EwiTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have read that some test 10 days past IUI. I am 8 days past IUI and nervous as heck! I don't know if I can wait until Sunday to have my bloodwork done without testing! I am trying to stay positive and not think about it - but of course that is impossible!!!! Any advice?:shrug:
> 
> Good luck to you all!
> 
> Im 11dpiui and getting negatives :( :(
> 
> I heard it takes longer for iui to get your bfpClick to expand...

Dont give up just yet hun! :thumbup:


----------



## Equal

im like debby downer over here lol


----------



## ChristineGG

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, so I got my first IUI on Friday....I'm super nervous/excited. I do have a question though. My dh and I are dealing with male factors in fertility. DH's SA wasn't that great. His count was awesome 147 million, motility was ok 45%, but his morphology stunk only 5%. I was feeling really optomistic, but the past few days i have SO MANY negative things about IUI and poor morphology. essentially that its a waste of time. so needldess to say im feeling pessamistic now. has anyone heard anything about this or any success stories for that matter??

My RE only tests for motility and count :wacko: I had b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday(first time). My doctor waits 18 days to test :dohh: I will have o ask them why they don't test that, unless they didn't give me that number for some reason :wacko: 
Good luck! Fxd for you
:dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

Nicker said:


> Back on for January!! I honestly can't remember if the follies ate 14 and 15 or 15 and 16. Scan and trigger Wednesday and IUI Thursday. OMG!

That's great news!!! Fxd for you!
:dust:


----------



## siblingwishes

Hi Ladies! May I join? I had my first IUI on Friday January 20th. I had two follies at my scan on Wednesday: 18.5 and 15; triggered Wednesday night at 11:00 and had IUI Friday morning at 11:30 AM. Am now taking Prometrium up the whooha...

Haj - did they tell you what your dh's post-wash numbers were? Post-wash should leave you with the best...:dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Equal said:


> im like debby downer over here lol

I figured that's why youve been kind of MIA. We missed you.
:hug: hang in there!


----------



## EwiTTC

:dust:


Equal said:


> EwiTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have read that some test 10 days past IUI. I am 8 days past IUI and nervous as heck! I don't know if I can wait until Sunday to have my bloodwork done without testing! I am trying to stay positive and not think about it - but of course that is impossible!!!! Any advice?:shrug:
> 
> Good luck to you all!
> 
> Im 11dpiui and getting negatives :( :(
> 
> I heard it takes longer for iui to get your bfpClick to expand...

I hope you get your BFP!!! I wonder why IUI can take longer for a BFP? 

Anyhow, try and stay positive & tons of :dust:


----------



## love2006

Chiles said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I had my CD9 u/s today which showed 2 good sized follies, one 15 and the other 15.5( I have 10 under10). They decreased my follistim injection for tonight and tomorrow night I trigger followed by b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday :happydance: I hate to be greedy but I'm hoping for twins!
> I hope everyone is feeling good and in good spirits. BABY DUST EVERYONE
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I have my IUI sunday (tomorrow), so we will be testing around the same timeClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Chiles! I had my 2nd IUI today. How are you feeling? Are you having b2b IUI? Fx for you!Click to expand...
> 
> No I had a single. And we re having intercourse tonight and tomorrow. I am feeling crampy.Click to expand...

Chiles I hope you feel better today. Fx'ed for you.


----------



## drsquid

Equal- I'm on the same cycle as you. I'm gonna try to hold out til were. I'd not heard Iui takes longer for a Pos and I'm not sure why it would other than we know exactly when it would have to have happened and people bding have a wider range.


----------



## LemonTea

Room for one more? I've been lurking a bit in this thread because I wasn't sure if I would ovulate in time for an IUI this month (DH had a business trip planned). The timing worked out perfectly, and DH and I went though our first IUI today.

I was on Clomid CD3-7, and will start progesterone tomorrow. I also decided kind of last minute (just a couple days ago) to try baby aspirin this month just for the heck of it (what's one more pill at this point). Really hoping I don't go insane during this next 2WW... rapidly running out of ways to distract myself.


----------



## mamadreams

Nicker said:


> Back on for January!! I honestly can't remember if the follies ate 14 and 15 or 15 and 16. Scan and trigger Wednesday and IUI Thursday. OMG!

:happydance: Nicker - that's fantastic! :happydance: I love when everything ends up working out in the end. Good luck - fingers crossed it works!


----------



## mamadreams

Welcome to all who are new here! It's great that there are so many of us on here supporting eachother.

I am three days from finding out if the IUI worked. I tested today and it was negative but I am still hopeful! My boobs are increadibly sensitive for two days straight now and I feel slightly crampy but it could also be AF due on Friday....Who knows but I am not out until she shows up!


----------



## ChristineGG

mamadreams said:


> Welcome to all who are new here! It's great that there are so many of us on here supporting eachother.
> 
> I am three days from finding out if the IUI worked. I tested today and it was negative but I am still hopeful! My boobs are increadibly sensitive for two days straight now and I feel slightly crampy but it could also be AF due on Friday....Who knows but I am not out until she shows up!

How exciting, thats right around the corner :happydance: Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for a BFP!!! Keep us posted!
:dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

LemonTea said:


> Room for one more? I've been lurking a bit in this thread because I wasn't sure if I would ovulate in time for an IUI this month (DH had a business trip planned). The timing worked out perfectly, and DH and I went though our first IUI today.
> 
> I was on Clomid CD3-7, and will start progesterone tomorrow. I also decided kind of last minute (just a couple days ago) to try baby aspirin this month just for the heck of it (what's one more pill at this point). Really hoping I don't go insane during this next 2WW... rapidly running out of ways to distract myself.

Welcome LemonTea :flower:
I just had b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday. My RE doesn't test until 18 days after my trigger injection(Friday). Sounds like we might be testing around the same time! I'm testing February 6th. Do you know when you will be testing?
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

love2006 said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I had my CD9 u/s today which showed 2 good sized follies, one 15 and the other 15.5( I have 10 under10). They decreased my follistim injection for tonight and tomorrow night I trigger followed by b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday :happydance: I hate to be greedy but I'm hoping for twins!
> I hope everyone is feeling good and in good spirits. BABY DUST EVERYONE
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I have my IUI sunday (tomorrow), so we will be testing around the same timeClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Chiles! I had my 2nd IUI today. How are you feeling? Are you having b2b IUI? Fx for you!Click to expand...
> 
> No I had a single. And we re having intercourse tonight and tomorrow. I am feeling crampy.Click to expand...
> 
> Chiles I hope you feel better today. Fx'ed for you.Click to expand...

Chiles I was feeling pretty crampy yesterday myself. I hope you are feeling better! What day are you testing? My RE doesn't test until 18 days after my trigger(Friday) :dohh: So I'm on the extended 2WW. Test date is Februry 6th. When is your test date?


----------



## Nicker

Welcome to everyone new!

Equal, only three more sleeps til the blood test right. It is possible that there isn't enough HCG present in your urine yet. Never stay away from here because you think you are Debbie Downer. That is perception. We are all here to support each other through the ups and downs. 

So I have been thinking today (I am an analyzer). I assume I will not ovulate unless the follicle is actually mature and if the follies don't mature everything gets absorbed right? Suppose my follies do mature and I get my IUI on Thursday. That will be day 15 of a usual 24 day cycle. That is cutting the leuteal phase short isn't it? Or will my cycle probably get longer? Oh yeah doc said lining looks good today :)

Thank you all for the encouragement, support, and well wishes


----------



## Equal

Nicker said:


> Welcome to everyone new!
> 
> Equal, only three more sleeps til the blood test right. It is possible that there isn't enough HCG present in your urine yet. Never stay away from here because you think you are Debbie Downer. That is perception. We are all here to support each other through the ups and downs.
> 
> So I have been thinking today (I am an analyzer). I assume I will not ovulate unless the follicle is actually mature and if the follies don't mature everything gets absorbed right? Suppose my follies do mature and I get my IUI on Thursday. That will be day 15 of a usual 24 day cycle. That is cutting the leuteal phase short isn't it? Or will my cycle probably get longer? Oh yeah doc said lining looks good today :)
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement, support, and well wishes

Thanks Nicker-- I guess im scared to always be 'that girl' my clinic waits until 18dpiui to get bloods so im actually 6 days away...ive been mad thristy for the past week and have been drinking over 2L of water a day so theres a chance that my urine is diluted a little. 

Im so happy to hear that your cycle is back on...talk about a roller coaster...


Im barely fitting into my pants now.....damn progestrone!


----------



## Nicker

Equal I know how you feel. I was feeling that way myself but I kept posting anyway. I couldn't keep it all in. Everytime I posted I was thinking that y'all must be thinking oh God not her again. Let's start a new thread and maybe she won't find it LOL

I am still concerned my follies won't be big enough and I may still miss this cycle but at least now I am confident that with the clomid and injectibles next cycle I will get my IUI. 
:hugs:


----------



## ChristineGG

Equal said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to everyone new!
> 
> Equal, only three more sleeps til the blood test right. It is possible that there isn't enough HCG present in your urine yet. Never stay away from here because you think you are Debbie Downer. That is perception. We are all here to support each other through the ups and downs.
> 
> So I have been thinking today (I am an analyzer). I assume I will not ovulate unless the follicle is actually mature and if the follies don't mature everything gets absorbed right? Suppose my follies do mature and I get my IUI on Thursday. That will be day 15 of a usual 24 day cycle. That is cutting the leuteal phase short isn't it? Or will my cycle probably get longer? Oh yeah doc said lining looks good today :)
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement, support, and well wishes
> 
> Thanks Nicker-- I guess im scared to always be 'that girl' my clinic waits until 18dpiui to get bloods so im actually 6 days away...ive been mad thristy for the past week and have been drinking over 2L of water a day so theres a chance that my urine is diluted a little.
> 
> Im so happy to hear that your cycle is back on...talk about a roller coaster...
> 
> 
> Im barely fitting into my pants now.....damn progestrone!Click to expand...

Equal my doctor waits 18 days after my injection cycle. We are on the extended 2WW :wacko:


----------



## mamadreams

Nicker - here's your mantra this week "My follies are gorgeous, they are healthy and growing strong!" This might sound weird, but send them postive thoughts and energy. Just a few days ago, you thought you were down for the count and now you have a chance, believe in it.

ChristineGG - 18 days to wait? Yikes! I have had trouble trying to wait out my 13 days - I hope for you that the time passes quickly!


----------



## ChristineGG

mamadreams said:


> Nicker - here's your mantra this week "My follies are gorgeous, they are healthy and growing strong!" This might sound weird, but send them postive thoughts and energy. Just a few days ago, you thought you were down for the count and now you have a chance, believe in it.
> 
> ChristineGG - 18 days to wait? Yikes! I have had trouble trying to wait out my 13 days - I hope for you that the time passes quickly!

18 days is a bit long, it's from my trigger injection so I test February 6th. I guess after waiting over a year and half 18 days shouldn't be too bad though :lol: Your test is in just a few days :happydance: I hope you get the BFP!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Nicker

Mama, just trying not to set myself up for another let down. Like I said in the last post, at least now I am confident that with Clomid and injections I will get good follies.


----------



## haj624

siblingwishes said:


> Hi Ladies! May I join? I had my first IUI on Friday January 20th. I had two follies at my scan on Wednesday: 18.5 and 15; triggered Wednesday night at 11:00 and had IUI Friday morning at 11:30 AM. Am now taking Prometrium up the whooha...
> 
> Haj - did they tell you what your dh's post-wash numbers were? Post-wash should leave you with the best...:dust:

no actually they didnt. he said they were ok


----------



## drsquid

Nicker- they can give you progesterone to prolong your luteal phase. I'll send your follies happy growing thoughts. 

I slept really well last night and long but today back to not
Eating and dizzy. Having a steak for dinner which hopefully I'll enjoy. Didn't get through my workout cause I was dizzy. I'm not queasy just meh about food. 

Testing- I have nothing ordered. Since I'm in the position of needing an re only because I'm single. Also I have insurance but it doesn't cover fertility (kaiser). They told me their prices were crazy an I should go somewhere else. Because of the way they work there is no point in getting an order for beta tests cause kaiser won't honor it. If I get a :bfp: I'll get my gyn to write an order.


----------



## fertilesoul

Equal: chin up. A BFN at 11dpo means nothing. Give it time. Everything is in your favor. Fingers crossed for you!

Nicker: so glad you are back in the game! Woooohooo!

Welcome everyone new! 

AFM I am 5 dpi. My only symptom is I can't get through the night without waking up 1-2 times to pee. I am sure its the progesterone. So far 2ww is going by fast!


----------



## Nicker

Good to know about the progesterone. I am sending good vibes to my follies too.


----------



## EwiTTC

Just wondering for those of you who are taking progesterone suppositories- do they make you feel crazy. I am starving, cranky, and not too sure if this is the progesterone, pms or hopefully pregnant!


----------



## EwiTTC

I forgot to mention spool sleepy 

Lol


----------



## Chiles

ChristineGG said:


> love2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I had my CD9 u/s today which showed 2 good sized follies, one 15 and the other 15.5( I have 10 under10). They decreased my follistim injection for tonight and tomorrow night I trigger followed by b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday :happydance: I hate to be greedy but I'm hoping for twins!
> I hope everyone is feeling good and in good spirits. BABY DUST EVERYONE
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I have my IUI sunday (tomorrow), so we will be testing around the same timeClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Chiles! I had my 2nd IUI today. How are you feeling? Are you having b2b IUI? Fx for you!Click to expand...
> 
> No I had a single. And we re having intercourse tonight and tomorrow. I am feeling crampy.Click to expand...
> 
> Chiles I hope you feel better today. Fx'ed for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Chiles I was feeling pretty crampy yesterday myself. I hope you are feeling better! What day are you testing? My RE doesn't test until 18 days after my trigger(Friday) :dohh: So I'm on the extended 2WW. Test date is Februry 6th. When is your test date?Click to expand...

I am testing 14dpt (friday) 2/3/2012, and to call RE if I get a postive for beta testing. If no AF/bfp 18dpt I have to call in as well


----------



## Tella

Ewittc, I would also try and hold out as long as possible. But im normally good at not testing as a BFN terrifies me.

Erin, So sorry about your bfn. Fx'd for a BFP in the month of love :thumbup:

MrsCompass, :hi: hope those follicles grow quickly and that you get your bfp on first cycle of IUI.

jchic, mine was good and yours? Good luck with the 2ww!!!

haj624, sorry I dont know anything about it either. Fx'd that it doesnt matter and you get your BFP in 2 weeks time!!! My FS also suggested 3 cycles.

Nicker :wohoo: that sounds awesome!!!! GL for the IUI!!!!

Equal, Good luck girl!!! Maybe you should wait a few days and test closer to your Bloods date. Fx'd for a bfp by the end of the week!!

Siblingwishes, Hope those :spermy: caught that eggy!!!!

LemonTea, Good luck hope you also caught that eggy!!!

Mamadreams, good luck for bloods on thursday!!!



AFM, Nothing new really. Just second day of meds. Grow follies grow!!!!!!!!!


:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Nicker

For all of you with bfns before beta dont get to discouraged. HCG must be at least 20mIU to register on an HPT. This could happen as early as 1 week dpo or not until sometime in the 3rd week dpo. https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm


----------



## jchic

Hi All!

Hope everyone is doing well.

Equal - I agree with Nicker and with Tella, wait until you are closer to your blood test to do an hpt. Remember that testing early can lead to confusing results!


----------



## siblingwishes

EwiTTC said:


> Just wondering for those of you who are taking progesterone suppositories- do they make you feel crazy.  I am starving, cranky, and not too sure if this is the progesterone, pms or hopefully pregnant!

I am super cranky!!! And super tired, and I woke up to pee in the middle of the night the last 2 nights...I am pretty sure it is the progesterone.


----------



## LemonTea

Good luck finding out, *Mamadreams*! I hope you get great news. 



*ChristineGG:* Looks like we had our IUIs around the same time! Good luck to you! I had an unmonitored cycle and the RE didn&#8217;t mention anything about having me come in for a blood test in two weeks time. I&#8217;ll be testing on my own at 14DPO, so Feb. 6, and then if I get any ambiguous results, or a positive test, I&#8217;ll contact them then to ask for a blood test. 



*Equal: *Progesterone makes me bloat, too. I have a love/hate relationship with Prometrium: I know I need the progesterone, but all the side effects are just outrageous, especially the AF like cramping every day after I take the first doses.

*EwiTTC:* I think the combination of Clomid, general nervousness/anxiety about whether this will be THE cycle, and then the progesterone to finish out the last two weeks all combine to make me feel crazy. I know Clomid does for sure &#8211; the entire time I&#8217;m taking those pills I just feel so _off._ After all the crazy things I was feeling during the 2WW last cycle, I&#8217;m going to try to do my best to ignore any &#8216;symptoms&#8217; I think I&#8217;m having this month. 



Guys, I am going crazy and it&#8217;s only been one day since the IUI. DH was away for about three days before our IUI, and after debating on it forever, we decided to DTD on the day I got my positive OPK. So we only had about 10-12 hours between DTD and then going in for our IUI. On the one hand I feel awesome because we DTD the day of a positive OPK since DH had awesome numbers during his SA a couple months back and I feel like we got a head start on having swimmers in place to meet the egg before doing the IUI. And I feel great that DH had 27 million 100% motile swimmers the very next morning (awesome numbers for such a short regeneration time). But then I can&#8217;t help feeling that our chances would have been better if maybe we&#8217;d skipped DTD the night before. I just hear so many conflicting things about SA results &#8211; too many days in between DTD and taking the SA, the numbers can be high, but most of the swimmers are old, dying or already dead. Too soon between DTD and taking the SA, you have healthier, stronger swimmers, but fewer of them. It&#8217;s so tough trying to time everything with my expected O date and DH&#8217;s business travel schedule, but I&#8217;m hoping we can time things a bit better next time (although I&#8217;m hoping there won&#8217;t have to be a next time).


Also, can&#8217;t decide if I will start testing early or just wait for 14dpo. I feel bad when I test early and get BFNs for a week, but I feel crazy when I try to hold out because I&#8217;m always wondering if I&#8217;m missing out on the excitement of getting a super early BFP. Which way do you guys lean? (Early testing or testing only at the end of the 2ww?) Also, do you guys tend to test alone or do you test with your partner/spouse?


----------



## Chiles

Don't sweat the sperm numbers anything over 10 mil is good. All it takes Is one. All I asked my nurse was it good are bad, they said it was good. Lol. I didn't want to know the numbers. 

As far as testing go I am leaning more toward 12dpt -14dpt and I am testing alone. I just think if o get a :bfn: with him there I will really break down. But if I get a :bfp: I want to think of a creative way to tell him.


----------



## siblingwishes

I think I am going to test at 11 dpiui (Tuesday Jan 31st), just because I leave for out of town that day until Friday, but DH leaves Friday for a fishing trip so I won't see him until Sunday. If it's a BFP, I want to tell him!!!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies...hope everyones doing well:thumbup: 

afm..im feeling really down in the dumps today. since my iui ive just been like omg im probably pregnant...like how could it not work. when in reality i know for plenty of women it doesnt work. and due to dh's poor morphology i feel even worse. after reading all the negative things online yesterday im just down and out. not to mention im sick:dohh: i wish we could just know, like hey you caught the egg or you didnt. the tww is torture


----------



## LemonTea

Chiles said:


> Don't sweat the sperm numbers anything over 10 mil is good. All it takes Is one. All I asked my nurse was it good are bad, they said it was good. Lol. I didn't want to know the numbers.
> 
> As far as testing go I am leaning more toward 12dpt -14dpt and I am testing alone. I just think if o get a :bfn: with him there I will really break down. But if I get a :bfp: I want to think of a creative way to tell him.

Yeah, I kinda wish she hadn't told me! (Although if she hadn't, I know I would have gone crazy wondering what they were lol). 

I always test alone, too. I also want to be able to surprise my DH with a positive test. But I'm finding that the farther along we've gotten with TTC, the more he is starting to ask about my cycle. I think it's gonna be hard to catch him off guard with a positive (or negative test). I'm going to try though -- especially if he has a trip planned around Feb. 6.


----------



## LemonTea

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies...hope everyones doing well:thumbup:
> 
> afm..im feeling really down in the dumps today. since my iui ive just been like omg im probably pregnant...like how could it not work. when in reality i know for plenty of women it doesnt work. and due to dh's poor morphology i feel even worse. after reading all the negative things online yesterday im just down and out. not to mention im sick:dohh: i wish we could just know, like hey you caught the egg or you didnt. the tww is torture

It really is torture. I've been feeling down since shortly after getting my IUI done. Isn't that horrible? 

I think what's really bugging me is just knowing how horribly sad I'm going to be if I get a BFN at the end of this month. Every month it just gets harder and harder to push through and think, 'well at least we can start trying again in a few days!' 

I've been reading a ton of stuff online about success rates, and usually I can rest easy with thinking that DH and I have a lot of things working in our favor which makes me think that IUI could work for us eventually. But then I read that of the women who WILL get pregnant through IUI, the vast majority (like 60%) get pregnant in the very first cycle. The remainder tend to get pregnant in the next two cycles. Knowing that just puts so much pressure on it working this month, even though I know it's crazy to count ourselves out before giving it at least 3 or 4 tries. Sometimes I think I want to give it 6 tries, with the last few cycles on injectibles, but sometimes I just want us to start getting our heads around trying IVF if it doesn't work after 3.


----------



## haj624

LemonTea said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...hope everyones doing well:thumbup:
> 
> afm..im feeling really down in the dumps today. since my iui ive just been like omg im probably pregnant...like how could it not work. when in reality i know for plenty of women it doesnt work. and due to dh's poor morphology i feel even worse. after reading all the negative things online yesterday im just down and out. not to mention im sick:dohh: i wish we could just know, like hey you caught the egg or you didnt. the tww is torture
> 
> It really is torture. I've been feeling down since shortly after getting my IUI done. Isn't that horrible?
> 
> I think what's really bugging me is just knowing how horribly sad I'm going to be if I get a BFN at the end of this month. Every month it just gets harder and harder to push through and think, 'well at least we can start trying again in a few days!'
> 
> I've been reading a ton of stuff online about success rates, and usually I can rest easy with thinking that DH and I have a lot of things working in our favor which makes me think that IUI could work for us eventually. But then I read that of the women who WILL get pregnant through IUI, the vast majority (like 60%) get pregnant in the very first cycle. The remainder tend to get pregnant in the next two cycles. Knowing that just puts so much pressure on it working this month, even though I know it's crazy to count ourselves out before giving it at least 3 or 4 tries. Sometimes I think I want to give it 6 tries, with the last few cycles on injectibles, but sometimes I just want us to start getting our heads around trying IVF if it doesn't work after 3.Click to expand...

i dont think i would feel as bad if it wasnt for the dh's sa. we're going to give it 3 cycles so we will try again and feb and march and then we will got to IVF. i think just to be on the safe side im going to make an appt with an RE just to get their opinion and see where we are at.


----------



## LemonTea

haj624 said:


> i dont think i would feel as bad if it wasnt for the dh's sa. we're going to give it 3 cycles so we will try again and feb and march and then we will got to IVF. i think just to be on the safe side im going to make an appt with an RE just to get their opinion and see where we are at.

I think talking to your RE is a good idea. Maybe you can print out some of things you've found that talk about morphology as related to IUI?


----------



## haj624

LemonTea said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> i dont think i would feel as bad if it wasnt for the dh's sa. we're going to give it 3 cycles so we will try again and feb and march and then we will got to IVF. i think just to be on the safe side im going to make an appt with an RE just to get their opinion and see where we are at.
> 
> I think talking to your RE is a good idea. Maybe you can print out some of things you've found that talk about morphology as related to IUI?Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm actually going to call on my lunch and try to book something. I'm sure its going to take me a little bit anyway. most of the stuff i have read is forum stuff, but ill see what i can find.


----------



## jchic

Haj,

I know how you feel girl! I just wish that I would know already if I am pregnant or not! The 2ww is torture, for sure. I am 6dpo today and 1/2 way there. Keep telling yourself that you are pregnant, I am going to do that this time unless AF comes and snaps me back !


----------



## Chiles

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies...hope everyones doing well:thumbup:
> 
> afm..im feeling really down in the dumps today. since my iui ive just been like omg im probably pregnant...like how could it not work. when in reality i know for plenty of women it doesnt work. and due to dh's poor morphology i feel even worse. after reading all the negative things online yesterday im just down and out. not to mention im sick:dohh: i wish we could just know, like hey you caught the egg or you didnt. the tww is torture

I feel the exact same way. 
I am praying that this works for us. If no :bfp: we probably will try one more iui and then consider what we are going to do from there. I have P4 test on monday, 8dpiui and I am anxious. I will then see if I need progesterone supplements or not. And I will be over the half way mark for testing. Well Good Luck ladies :dust: 

:coffee:


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Haj,
> 
> I know how you feel girl! I just wish that I would know already if I am pregnant or not! The 2ww is torture, for sure. I am 6dpo today and 1/2 way there. Keep telling yourself that you are pregnant, I am going to do that this time unless AF comes and snaps me back !

see my problem is that i keep telling myself that and then get slammed with depression when i dont see a second line :cry:


----------



## Nicker

I sure hope what I am feeling today is follicular growth. Just generally achey especially on me left and bloated! I keep loosening the belt buckle.


----------



## drsquid

haj- me too.. i know lots of people that succeeded first try etc.. today im getting brown spotting and feel kinda crampy, i dont usually get spotting before af (actualky dont ever get spotting) ., now im way less hopeful


----------



## siblingwishes

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies...hope everyones doing well:thumbup:
> 
> afm..im feeling really down in the dumps today. since my iui ive just been like omg im probably pregnant...like how could it not work. when in reality i know for plenty of women it doesnt work. and due to dh's poor morphology i feel even worse. after reading all the negative things online yesterday im just down and out. not to mention im sick:dohh: i wish we could just know, like hey you caught the egg or you didnt. the tww is torture

Haj - we had our iui on the same day...this waiting does really suck, and I am going back and forth about trying to think positive, or preparing myself for the BFN...and obsessing all the way! We are only 4dpiui, so nothing really to obsess about. I am testing out my trigger shot...so am feeding my POAS habit! The line this morning was super super faint, so will likely be gone by tomorrow - 7 dpt. I need to get my hands on some more internet cheapie hpt's though!:dust:
The progesterone is making me super tired and cranky too!


----------



## haj624

siblingwishes said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...hope everyones doing well:thumbup:
> 
> afm..im feeling really down in the dumps today. since my iui ive just been like omg im probably pregnant...like how could it not work. when in reality i know for plenty of women it doesnt work. and due to dh's poor morphology i feel even worse. after reading all the negative things online yesterday im just down and out. not to mention im sick:dohh: i wish we could just know, like hey you caught the egg or you didnt. the tww is torture
> 
> Haj - we had our iui on the same day...this waiting does really suck, and I am going back and forth about trying to think positive, or preparing myself for the BFN...and obsessing all the way! We are only 4dpiui, so nothing really to obsess about. I am testing out my trigger shot...so am feeding my POAS habit! The line this morning was super super faint, so will likely be gone by tomorrow - 7 dpt. I need to get my hands on some more internet cheapie hpt's though!:dust:
> The progesterone is making me super tired and cranky too!Click to expand...


i never even thought to test out my trigger shot. I'm not on any progesterone but clomid makes me a little cranky. do you have any fertility issues??


----------



## siblingwishes

Yeah I have low AMH, high FSH and am taking Metformin, Femara, Ovidrel, Progesterone, DHEA, CoQ10, Vit's D, E, B6B12 and 5mg Folic Acid, and low dose aspirin!!! DH has super sperm apparently! So that's one thing on my side. I am 38, have one son who is almost 3, and have had 4 miscarriages - 3 since DS was born.


----------



## siblingwishes

:shrug:I uploaded a picture in my profile - but it isn't showing:dohh:


----------



## ChristineGG

Chiles said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I had my CD9 u/s today which showed 2 good sized follies, one 15 and the other 15.5( I have 10 under10). They decreased my follistim injection for tonight and tomorrow night I trigger followed by b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday :happydance: I hate to be greedy but I'm hoping for twins!
> I hope everyone is feeling good and in good spirits. BABY DUST EVERYONE
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I have my IUI sunday (tomorrow), so we will be testing around the same timeClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Chiles! I had my 2nd IUI today. How are you feeling? Are you having b2b IUI? Fx for you!Click to expand...
> 
> No I had a single. And we re having intercourse tonight and tomorrow. I am feeling crampy.Click to expand...
> 
> Chiles I hope you feel better today. Fx'ed for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Chiles I was feeling pretty crampy yesterday myself. I hope you are feeling better! What day are you testing? My RE doesn't test until 18 days after my trigger(Friday) :dohh: So I'm on the extended 2WW. Test date is Februry 6th. When is your test date?Click to expand...
> 
> I am testing 14dpt (friday) 2/3/2012, and to call RE if I get a postive for beta testing. If no AF/bfp 18dpt I have to call in as wellClick to expand...

The 3rd will be here before you know it :happydance: Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

LemonTea said:


> Good luck finding out, *Mamadreams*! I hope you get great news.
> 
> 
> 
> *ChristineGG:* Looks like we had our IUIs around the same time! Good luck to you! I had an unmonitored cycle and the RE didnt mention anything about having me come in for a blood test in two weeks time. Ill be testing on my own at 14DPO, so Feb. 6, and then if I get any ambiguous results, or a positive test, Ill contact them then to ask for a blood test.
> 
> 
> 
> *Equal: *Progesterone makes me bloat, too. I have a love/hate relationship with Prometrium: I know I need the progesterone, but all the side effects are just outrageous, especially the AF like cramping every day after I take the first doses.
> 
> *EwiTTC:* I think the combination of Clomid, general nervousness/anxiety about whether this will be THE cycle, and then the progesterone to finish out the last two weeks all combine to make me feel crazy. I know Clomid does for sure  the entire time Im taking those pills I just feel so _off._ After all the crazy things I was feeling during the 2WW last cycle, Im going to try to do my best to ignore any symptoms I think Im having this month.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I am going crazy and its only been one day since the IUI. DH was away for about three days before our IUI, and after debating on it forever, we decided to DTD on the day I got my positive OPK. So we only had about 10-12 hours between DTD and then going in for our IUI. On the one hand I feel awesome because we DTD the day of a positive OPK since DH had awesome numbers during his SA a couple months back and I feel like we got a head start on having swimmers in place to meet the egg before doing the IUI. And I feel great that DH had 27 million 100% motile swimmers the very next morning (awesome numbers for such a short regeneration time). But then I cant help feeling that our chances would have been better if maybe wed skipped DTD the night before. I just hear so many conflicting things about SA results  too many days in between DTD and taking the SA, the numbers can be high, but most of the swimmers are old, dying or already dead. Too soon between DTD and taking the SA, you have healthier, stronger swimmers, but fewer of them. Its so tough trying to time everything with my expected O date and DHs business travel schedule, but Im hoping we can time things a bit better next time (although Im hoping there wont have to be a next time).
> 
> 
> Also, cant decide if I will start testing early or just wait for 14dpo. I feel bad when I test early and get BFNs for a week, but I feel crazy when I try to hold out because Im always wondering if Im missing out on the excitement of getting a super early BFP. Which way do you guys lean? (Early testing or testing only at the end of the 2ww?) Also, do you guys tend to test alone or do you test with your partner/spouse?

LemonTea. I will be testing on the 6th too!! My RE waits 18 days piui to test. I will probably test on the 4th or 5th (15-16 piui). I don't want to text too soon or I will drive myself crazy :wacko: Fxd for you! 
Positive thoughts bring positive results :flower:


----------



## ChristineGG

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies...hope everyones doing well:thumbup:
> 
> afm..im feeling really down in the dumps today. since my iui ive just been like omg im probably pregnant...like how could it not work. when in reality i know for plenty of women it doesnt work. and due to dh's poor morphology i feel even worse. after reading all the negative things online yesterday im just down and out. not to mention im sick:dohh: i wish we could just know, like hey you caught the egg or you didnt. the tww is torture

Hey haj624. I hope your feeling better soon :flower:


----------



## ChristineGG

Nicker said:


> I sure hope what I am feeling today is follicular growth. Just generally achey especially on me left and bloated! I keep loosening the belt buckle.

Grow follies grow :happydance:


----------



## haj624

siblingwishes said:


> Yeah I have low AMH, high FSH and am taking Metformin, Femara, Ovidrel, Progesterone, DHEA, CoQ10, Vit's D, E, B6B12 and 5mg Folic Acid, and low dose aspirin!!! DH has super sperm apparently! So that's one thing on my side. I am 38, have one son who is almost 3, and have had 4 miscarriages - 3 since DS was born.

I have PCOS but the doctor said thats not the issue, he said its my dh. My dh's showed 5% normal sperm morphology. So we're struggling. I take metformin, clomid, prenatal vitamins, and i didnt a shot of ovidrel this month. I have never been pregnant before so I'm just waiting and hoping. Im sorry for you losses!!


----------



## Equal

Have a killer headache tonight....and work was horrible today....I work with some real b&?$s 


Good news is that my work issues are keeping my mind off fertility!!


----------



## Nicker

LOL. That is one good thing. A collegue once told me that every workplace has an [email protected]&$e or b&@"$. If you look around and can't find one you better take a good look at yourself. So I guess you are okay. 

I am still at work. Trying to focus on marking has been tough. I was a right off last week and marks are due Friday morning at 8:00 am!!


----------



## drsquid

yeah they are hiring a fulltime person who does exactly what im trained to do but.. they wont hire me cause a guy who somehow accumulated power, doenst like me.. (btw everyone hates him) bah.


----------



## EwiTTC

I broke down - I tested, yesterday I had a barely there line and this morning nothing. Maybe it was just my imagination!!! Or a condensation line??: So nervous for blood work Sunday. If I don't get a BFP - I will be devastated :cry:

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Tella

EwiTTC said:


> I broke down - I tested, yesterday I had a barely there line and this morning nothing. Maybe it was just my imagination!!! Or a condensation line??: So nervous for blood work Sunday. If I don't get a BFP - I will be devastated :cry:
> 
> Good luck to all of you!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: It might just still be to early or not enough HCG yet! Try and hold out till Saturday and test then, at least it will prepare you a bit for Sunday. Fx'd for a BFP on Saturday for you!!!!


----------



## fertilesoul

EwiTTC said:


> I broke down - I tested, yesterday I had a barely there line and this morning nothing. Maybe it was just my imagination!!! Or a condensation line??: So nervous for blood work Sunday. If I don't get a BFP - I will be devastated :cry:

Don't give up! Sunday is so far away. Your doc must have picked that day because he/she believes that day will be the most accurate. So it's still too early. Fingers crossed that you see that elusive second line in the next few days :flower:


----------



## EwiTTC

fertilesoul & Tella

Thank you! I am going to try and stay away from those HPT tests!!!!

Lets see how that goes! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Nicker

19.4 a 16.4 and a 12 mm follicle. HCG at 2:00 and IUI tomorrow around 2:00 IF my sperm arrives. It was supposed to be here today so hopefully it actually comes. When we first called they said Friday delivery!!!! Good thing I told them on Monday that I need it on Wednesday. Geesh. If it does not arrive tomorrow morning then IUI Friday morning. Courier says by the end of working day tomorrow.


----------



## EwiTTC

Of course I couldn't stay away!!!!! I took another and I have a faint very very very faint pink line. I had my friend look at it because I know I can see lines that aren't there and she definately sees a pink line!!!! I am so excited - I feel like a million bucks!! I hope I ma pregnant! I hope we all are!!

Tons of baby dust for all!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## siblingwishes

EwiTTC said:


> Of course I couldn't stay away!!!!! I took another and I have a faint very very very faint pink line. I had my friend look at it because I know I can see lines that aren't there and she definately sees a pink line!!!! I am so excited - I feel like a million bucks!! I hope I ma pregnant! I hope we all are!!
> 
> Tons of baby dust for all!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

FX that this is truly your BFP!!! Did you test out your trigger shot? I looked back, and you are 11 dpiui, right? I really hope this is your BFP!!!


----------



## EwiTTC

siblingwishes said:


> EwiTTC said:
> 
> 
> Of course I couldn't stay away!!!!! I took another and I have a faint very very very faint pink line. I had my friend look at it because I know I can see lines that aren't there and she definately sees a pink line!!!! I am so excited - I feel like a million bucks!! I hope I ma pregnant! I hope we all are!!
> 
> Tons of baby dust for all!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> FX that this is truly your BFP!!! Did you test out your trigger shot? I looked back, and you are 11 dpiui, right? I really hope this is your BFP!!!Click to expand...

Thank you,

I had my IUI on Jan 15th! I took a test on Monday to see if I still had the hormones from the trigger and it was a negative. Oh noe, I hope this positive is not from my trigger.


----------



## jchic

Congrats hun! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you my dear!!


----------



## EwiTTC

Does anyone know typically how long before the trigger is out of your system?


----------



## EwiTTC

jchic said:


> Congrats hun! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you my dear!!

Thank you! I am praying!!!!!


----------



## siblingwishes

I am sure the trigger is gone! Congrats!


----------



## jchic

I am BEYOND dizzy for the past few days...I have been getting a bunch of dizzy spells, UGH. 

Who is due to test soon? AF is due on Tuesday for me, so I might test next Weds if she isnt here.


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, anyone know if an ovidril shot can cause acne?


----------



## ChristineGG

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, anyone know if an ovidril shot can cause acne?

Hi haj624. Yes, I've heard that is a side effect. Try using a clay masque that should help. :flower:


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies,

Im also testing on sunday....but no slight pink line for me....


I also saw that someone messaged me or something like that but I have no idea where to look for the message or how to reply!!

I had one of the worst work days in my life, im totally stressed out and noe my face is breaking out like it usually does before Af.....the last time i was this depressed was when my sister passed away...i dont think i can handle all this stuff...

on top of it all my brother who has autism is getting so aggressive that we now are looking into housing and treamtnet options...


----------



## mamadreams

EwiTTC - I hope the line is because you are preggers and not because of your trigger. Fingers Crossed!

Equal - I am sorry to hear that work is crappy and of the situation with your brother. Certainly stress doesn't help when you are trying to conceive. Seinding you hugs.

As for me, well, AF showed up this morning 3 days early. I have only ever had a 25 day cycle once before. In terms of my mood, I am disapointed but not discouraged. I will try again in February. :) The best things in life take time and are worth waiting for. I go back to the clinic on Friday for Day 3 U/S and blood work.

Hang in there everyone - I hope I am the only one with a BFN this month in this thread!


----------



## Equal

im sorry to hear that mama, I really hope that your feb cycle will work out!!


----------



## siblingwishes

Equal - sorry about all your stress! That certainly doesn't help things. Sounds like you need a spa day, or whatever makes you relax!

Does everyone else find that the progesterone make them super tired? I have Zero energy...


----------



## fertilesoul

EwiTTC said:


> Of course I couldn't stay away!!!!! I took another and I have a faint very very very faint pink line. I had my friend look at it because I know I can see lines that aren't there and she definately sees a pink line!!!! I am so excited - I feel like a million bucks!! I hope I ma pregnant! I hope we all are!!
> 
> Tons of baby dust for all!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Wooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :wohoo:


----------



## drsquid

spent the day in napa today to get over af arriving yetserday


----------



## Nicker

Equal said:



> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Im also testing on sunday....but no slight pink line for me....
> 
> 
> I also saw that someone messaged me or something like that but I have no idea where to look for the message or how to reply!!
> 
> I had one of the worst work days in my life, im totally stressed out and noe my face is breaking out like it usually does before Af.....the last time i was this depressed was when my sister passed away...i dont think i can handle all this stuff...
> 
> on top of it all my brother who has autism is getting so aggressive that we now are looking into housing and treamtnet options...

I am sorry to hear things are crappy for you right now. They will get better and you can do this!! We will help you and be here every step of the way. Even if this month does not give you a bfp, you will get your bfp eventually. Life has dealt me my fair share of crap too. I try to just take it one day at a time. Does your brother live with you? I have a friend with an autistic daughter so I know it can be tough. Your brother is lucky to have you. :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies I was just checking in on you all and noticed the first page. Thank you for adding me. I know it's not my first cycle but I appreciate being added to the group. Anyone else just go in for their IUI or going in soon? I hope you all are doing well. I do talk to a few of you on other threads so I know a little bit of whats going on.


----------



## Nicker

*mamadreams and drsquid* Sorry to hear the witch gotcha both. In a couple of weeks I can change the title of the thread to IUI Round 2 - February, 2012

Everyone, I changed the first post. I think it has a status report for everyone. Let me know if I screwed anything up or if I am missing.


----------



## Nicker

MrsC8776 said:


> Hey ladies I was just checking in on you all and noticed the first page. Thank you for adding me. I know it's not my first cycle but I appreciate being added to the group. Anyone else just go in for their IUI or going in soon? I hope you all are doing well. I do talk to a few of you on other threads so I know a little bit of whats going on.

I am either tomorrow or Friday. Depends on the courier :growlmad:


----------



## MrsC8776

Nicker said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I was just checking in on you all and noticed the first page. Thank you for adding me. I know it's not my first cycle but I appreciate being added to the group. Anyone else just go in for their IUI or going in soon? I hope you all are doing well. I do talk to a few of you on other threads so I know a little bit of whats going on.
> 
> I am either tomorrow or Friday. Depends on the courier :growlmad:Click to expand...

Oh thats exciting!! Hopefully sooner than later. I hate all the stress leading up to the day of the IUI. It's horrible.


----------



## drsquid

thanks nicker.. yeah cd2.. fingers crossed for this round. doc originally had wanted to do clomid but id heard all the stuff you guys have said about lining thinning etc. he decided femara.. day 2-6. fingers crossed


----------



## fertilesoul

drsquid and mamadreams :nope: So sorry about AF coming. May this be the last time she visits you for a very long time


----------



## fertilesoul

Nicker thanks for putting in the work for making the summaries on page 1. I'm testing Feb 3 if AF doesn't get me by her due date on 2/1 . Fingers crossed for your upcoming IUI!


----------



## Nicker

I am certain I did my trigger shot wrong! I didnt sleep all night. When I first did the shot I thought maybe it wasn't right but then I decided I was being silly. After all it's not rocket science. Then last night it hit me again. I believe I had the syringe at too much of an angle so the hcg went intradermal rather than subcutaneous. I had the fluid pocket under the skin.

I will call the docs office first thing but I am scared I ruined this cycle. If I did ruin this cycle that was a $900 mistake. I am embarrassed to call but I have to. I am hoping I can do the shot again early in the morning so that IUI can still be Friday. 

I did poas about an hour ago and no sign of hcg. I wanted to wait a couple more hours but I had to pee really bad. I made sure nit to drink any more so that hopefully in a couple if hours I can ago again with a more concentrated sample. 

I can't believe this is happening!


----------



## Tella

Nicker > Thanks for the update on the first page :hugs: it helps a lot to keep track. My IUI is hopefully on the 2nd of February all depending on my follicles on Tuesday :D

drsquid and mamadreams > So sorry about the stupid witch that showed up! Good luck for the next cycle.

drsquid > Im also on Femara, hope it does the trick for both of us. Im only on CD6 now so we not very far off each other! How many mg's are you taking?

Good luck to all the other wonderful ladies waiting to test, and grow follicles grow for the rest that is still gearing up for the IUI!!!

AFM, CD6 - Day 4 meds. No real side effects just hot at night. And every now and then i can feel a twitch in my ovaries.


----------



## babydreamer02

Hi ladies! I would love to join this thread! After so many years dealing with military doctors only keeping me on clomid and metformin for YEARS we are finally doing iui. We did a injection cycle end of Nov/Dec but I OHSS:growlmad: and had to cancel the cycle. I have PCOS so they said the first cycle was really a test cycle to see how I react to the injections. I am on follistim and ovidrel. Tomorrow (thursday) I go in to check my follies and dr thinks I will be ready to trigger in office tomorrow. So we are planning on a Friday iui if all goes well. I look forward to getting to know you all and take this journey together! 

Congrats to all those who have gotten their BFP! and lots of baby dust :dust: to you all who are about to test! 

I am on :cloud9: that we finally have gotten to this point. For years I thought injections and iui weren't an option for me!


----------



## Erin j

Nicker I hope it turned out okay. Poas again to check for that hcg.


----------



## Nicker

There is definitely a line but it is really light. I would think it should be dark 17 hrs after trigger.


----------



## Erin j

Yeah if any pink line it is detecting the hcg.


----------



## haj624

ChristineGG said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, anyone know if an ovidril shot can cause acne?
> 
> Hi haj624. Yes, I've heard that is a side effect. Try using a clay masque that should help. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks! I like never break out and I have 2 huge pimples:dohh:


----------



## love2006

babydreamer02 said:


> Hi ladies! I would love to join this thread! After so many years dealing with military doctors only keeping me on clomid and metformin for YEARS we are finally doing iui. We did a injection cycle end of Nov/Dec but I OHSS:growlmad: and had to cancel the cycle. I have PCOS so they said the first cycle was really a test cycle to see how I react to the injections. I am on follistim and ovidrel. Tomorrow (thursday) I go in to check my follies and dr thinks I will be ready to trigger in office tomorrow. So we are planning on a Friday iui if all goes well. I look forward to getting to know you all and take this journey together!
> 
> Congrats to all those who have gotten their BFP! and lots of baby dust :dust: to you all who are about to test!
> 
> I am on :cloud9: that we finally have gotten to this point. For years I thought injections and iui weren't an option for me!

Welcome, I just had my first IUI on Wed. the 25th. I also did follistim and Ovidrel. Wishing you the best.


----------



## love2006

Hey Ladies, I had my IUI yesterday. I should be testing around Feb. 8th. I had two follies, but we were hoping for 3 or 4. I have had 3 previous MC, so we wanted more follies with the hope of increasing our chances of finding the Golden EGG. I am trying to stay positive, but it can be hard at times with my history of MC. :dust::dust::dust: to everyone


----------



## EwiTTC

I am feeling sad and confused. I took another test this morning and it was seriously positive. I thought maybe I should tell my RE. The nurse called me back and said it was probably my trigger and that we would know for sure on Saturday. I told her I have been testing since Monday and all were nagative except yestderday and today was really positive. I feel horrible!!! I don;t think its the Trigger because it has been 13 days since I did the shot!!! Ahhh fRUSTRATED!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

EwiTTC said:


> I am feeling sad and confused. I took another test this morning and it was seriously positive. I thought maybe I should tell my RE. The nurse called me back and said it was probably my trigger and that we would know for sure on Saturday. I told her I have been testing since Monday and all were nagative except yestderday and today was really positive. I feel horrible!!! I don;t think its the Trigger because it has been 13 days since I did the shot!!! Ahhh fRUSTRATED!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Don't lose hope. I would bet the trigger is out of your system. Mine took 11 days for a BFN. Can you post a pic of the test? :dust:


----------



## siblingwishes

babydreamer02 said:


> Hi ladies! I would love to join this thread! After so many years dealing with military doctors only keeping me on clomid and metformin for YEARS we are finally doing iui. We did a injection cycle end of Nov/Dec but I OHSS:growlmad: and had to cancel the cycle. I have PCOS so they said the first cycle was really a test cycle to see how I react to the injections. I am on follistim and ovidrel. Tomorrow (thursday) I go in to check my follies and dr thinks I will be ready to trigger in office tomorrow. So we are planning on a Friday iui if all goes well. I look forward to getting to know you all and take this journey together!
> 
> Congrats to all those who have gotten their BFP! and lots of baby dust :dust: to you all who are about to test!
> 
> I am on :cloud9: that we finally have gotten to this point. For years I thought injections and iui weren't an option for me!

Welcome! Let us know how your scan goes today!!!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies....i am being a crazy symptoms spotter!!!!!!!!! Somebody please help me Last month i was really good with it and barely thought about it but im back to finding things that are probably nothing and during them into something.

I should be about 5dpo right now. Here are some of the signs im being crazy about :

Woke up Monday morning with a sore throat. I had gone to the dr and she said i had a sinus infection. Yesterday i got a really stuffy nose. I also got so sick to my stomach yesterday and today. which i would love to think is something but 5dpo im sure its just from my antibiots. But I took the symptoms of sore throat, stuffy nose, and being sick to my stomach and ran with it. Yesterday I was getting little pains in what i would assume is my ovaries for about 10 min and the past 2 days i have been completely exhausted. like i said to dh it felt like it was an effort for me to stand. Also the past two days i feel like im almost leaking (sorry tmi). i mean when i check im wet but its not a crazy about like it feels.

so i would love to think sore throat, stuffy nose, sick to my stomach, pains in my stomach and fatigue all mean im pregnant but realistically the cynical part of my part slaps me with reality and says your sick thats why your throat hurts and your nose is stuff. youre sick to your stomach bc of your antibiotics. and the pains in the stomach are probably nothing and youre just tired.


you can tell by this rant how much im over thinking this. we got out first IUI last Friday and part of me was like it was timed out for me how can this not work? and that cynical side of me sees the hundred of women who go through multiple IUI's and it doesnt work. 

Sorry i needed to vent.


----------



## siblingwishes

So today is 6dpiui for me, and I have crazy creamy cm, but I am sure that most of that is from the progesterone. Still, it is unpleasant. Last night I had a few cramps, nothing too serious though - again probabl from the progesterone. Agghh - right about now I wish I temp'd, so I could try to decipher that instead of sitting here thinking "are my boobs tingling? Do they hurt just a bit? Maybe not? hmmm was that a cramp? just gas?" I am losing it!!!! lol


----------



## siblingwishes

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies....i am being a crazy symptoms spotter!!!!!!!!! Somebody please help me Last month i was really good with it and barely thought about it but im back to finding things that are probably nothing and during them into something.
> 
> I should be about 5dpo right now. Here are some of the signs im being crazy about :
> 
> Woke up Monday morning with a sore throat. I had gone to the dr and she said i had a sinus infection. Yesterday i got a really stuffy nose. I also got so sick to my stomach yesterday and today. which i would love to think is something but 5dpo im sure its just from my antibiots. But I took the symptoms of sore throat, stuffy nose, and being sick to my stomach and ran with it. Yesterday I was getting little pains in what i would assume is my ovaries for about 10 min and the past 2 days i have been completely exhausted. like i said to dh it felt like it was an effort for me to stand. Also the past two days i feel like im almost leaking (sorry tmi). i mean when i check im wet but its not a crazy about like it feels.
> 
> so i would love to think sore throat, stuffy nose, sick to my stomach, pains in my stomach and fatigue all mean im pregnant but realistically the cynical part of my part slaps me with reality and says your sick thats why your throat hurts and your nose is stuff. youre sick to your stomach bc of your antibiotics. and the pains in the stomach are probably nothing and youre just tired.
> 
> 
> you can tell by this rant how much im over thinking this. we got out first IUI last Friday and part of me was like it was timed out for me how can this not work? and that cynical side of me sees the hundred of women who go through multiple IUI's and it doesnt work.
> 
> Sorry i needed to vent.

HAHAHA Haj we posted at the same time, and are feeling the same way it seems! Oh, and we had our iui's the same day which puts us 6dpiui...not five!
Well, I will symptom spot like crazy with you! I plan to test on Tuesday morning, and every day after that until AF comes (Which I really hope she WON'T)


----------



## siblingwishes

EwiTTC said:


> I am feeling sad and confused. I took another test this morning and it was seriously positive. I thought maybe I should tell my RE. The nurse called me back and said it was probably my trigger and that we would know for sure on Saturday. I told her I have been testing since Monday and all were nagative except yestderday and today was really positive. I feel horrible!!! I don;t think its the Trigger because it has been 13 days since I did the shot!!! Ahhh fRUSTRATED!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I don't think it's your trigger!


----------



## haj624

siblingwishes said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies....i am being a crazy symptoms spotter!!!!!!!!! Somebody please help me Last month i was really good with it and barely thought about it but im back to finding things that are probably nothing and during them into something.
> 
> I should be about 5dpo right now. Here are some of the signs im being crazy about :
> 
> Woke up Monday morning with a sore throat. I had gone to the dr and she said i had a sinus infection. Yesterday i got a really stuffy nose. I also got so sick to my stomach yesterday and today. which i would love to think is something but 5dpo im sure its just from my antibiots. But I took the symptoms of sore throat, stuffy nose, and being sick to my stomach and ran with it. Yesterday I was getting little pains in what i would assume is my ovaries for about 10 min and the past 2 days i have been completely exhausted. like i said to dh it felt like it was an effort for me to stand. Also the past two days i feel like im almost leaking (sorry tmi). i mean when i check im wet but its not a crazy about like it feels.
> 
> so i would love to think sore throat, stuffy nose, sick to my stomach, pains in my stomach and fatigue all mean im pregnant but realistically the cynical part of my part slaps me with reality and says your sick thats why your throat hurts and your nose is stuff. youre sick to your stomach bc of your antibiotics. and the pains in the stomach are probably nothing and youre just tired.
> 
> 
> you can tell by this rant how much im over thinking this. we got out first IUI last Friday and part of me was like it was timed out for me how can this not work? and that cynical side of me sees the hundred of women who go through multiple IUI's and it doesnt work.
> 
> Sorry i needed to vent.
> 
> HAHAHA Haj we posted at the same time, and are feeling the same way it seems! Oh, and we had our iui's the same day which puts us 6dpiui...not five!
> Well, I will symptom spot like crazy with you! I plan to test on Tuesday morning, and every day after that until AF comes (Which I really hope she WON'T)Click to expand...


Yup, 6dpiui....see where my brain is??? I saw your post about your boobs and im the same way. Mine have actually been itchy (which has happened before) but im a dummy and will like kinda squeeze them to see if they hurt and when i feel a little pain im like oh theyre sensitive!! of course they hurt though....i just squeezed them lol.


----------



## EwiTTC

MrsC8776 said:


> EwiTTC said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling sad and confused. I took another test this morning and it was seriously positive. I thought maybe I should tell my RE. The nurse called me back and said it was probably my trigger and that we would know for sure on Saturday. I told her I have been testing since Monday and all were nagative except yestderday and today was really positive. I feel horrible!!! I don;t think its the Trigger because it has been 13 days since I did the shot!!! Ahhh fRUSTRATED!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Don't lose hope. I would bet the trigger is out of your system. Mine took 11 days for a BFN. Can you post a pic of the test? :dust:Click to expand...

How do I post a picture?:wacko:


----------



## EwiTTC

siblingwishes said:


> EwiTTC said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling sad and confused. I took another test this morning and it was seriously positive. I thought maybe I should tell my RE. The nurse called me back and said it was probably my trigger and that we would know for sure on Saturday. I told her I have been testing since Monday and all were nagative except yestderday and today was really positive. I feel horrible!!! I don;t think its the Trigger because it has been 13 days since I did the shot!!! Ahhh fRUSTRATED!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I don't think it's your trigger!Click to expand...

I really hope not!!! I didn't think it was but I was crushed when she said that!!!


----------



## EwiTTC

Let see if this works
 



Attached Files:







pic.pdf
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Tella

EwiTTC said:


> I am feeling sad and confused. I took another test this morning and it was seriously positive. I thought maybe I should tell my RE. The nurse called me back and said it was probably my trigger and that we would know for sure on Saturday. I told her I have been testing since Monday and all were nagative except yestderday and today was really positive. I feel horrible!!! I don;t think its the Trigger because it has been 13 days since I did the shot!!! Ahhh fRUSTRATED!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I'm with MrsC, keep faith if the trigger tested out already, it can't come back all of a sudden. I believe ur bfp is a true + not a false. :hugs:


----------



## haj624

EwiTTC said:


> Let see if this works

you can open it if you have pdf, but thats definitely a second line!!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## LemonTea

EwiTTC said:


> Of course I couldn't stay away!!!!! I took another and I have a faint very very very faint pink line. I had my friend look at it because I know I can see lines that aren't there and she definately sees a pink line!!!! I am so excited - I feel like a million bucks!! I hope I ma pregnant! I hope we all are!!
> 
> Tons of baby dust for all!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

A line's a line -- congrats!


----------



## Chiles

babydreamer02 said:


> Hi ladies! I would love to join this thread! After so many years dealing with military doctors only keeping me on clomid and metformin for YEARS we are finally doing iui. We did a injection cycle end of Nov/Dec but I OHSS:growlmad: and had to cancel the cycle. I have PCOS so they said the first cycle was really a test cycle to see how I react to the injections. I am on follistim and ovidrel. Tomorrow (thursday) I go in to check my follies and dr thinks I will be ready to trigger in office tomorrow. So we are planning on a Friday iui if all goes well. I look forward to getting to know you all and take this journey together!
> 
> Congrats to all those who have gotten their BFP! and lots of baby dust :dust: to you all who are about to test!
> 
> I am on :cloud9: that we finally have gotten to this point. For years I thought injections and iui weren't an option for me!

:flower: Welcome.I did an combo cycle with femara and Gonal F injections. I am a military wife as well, But we have tricare prime. Good Luck Hun!!!


----------



## jchic

I agree, that is a BFP!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats girl! 

Haj - how are you today? I am 8DPO and just keep praying every minute that this is the month that I am blessed. Praying for all of us!


----------



## drsquid

haj- i feel you. i felt the same way last month. even to the fact that it worked out that the iui was the ONLY day that week i was off and could actually get there. seemed like fate. even when i got a bfn i was still like.. nope has to be wrong.. i was shocked when i got af. my fingers are TOTALLY crossed for you and im planning on being just as confident this month =) (cycle day 3 today)


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> I agree, that is a BFP!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats girl!
> 
> Haj - how are you today? I am 8DPO and just keep praying every minute that this is the month that I am blessed. Praying for all of us!

hey hun me too!! Well as you can tell from my previous rant I'm being a crazy lady:wacko: lol. i have been symptoms spotting like nuts. i dont know why i do this to myself. if i wasnt ttc i wouldnt think twice about any of these symptoms. have you had any symptoms?


----------



## haj624

drsquid said:


> haj- i feel you. i felt the same way last month. even to the fact that it worked out that the iui was the ONLY day that week i was off and could actually get there. seemed like fate. even when i got a bfn i was still like.. nope has to be wrong.. i was shocked when i got af. my fingers are TOTALLY crossed for you and im planning on being just as confident this month =) (cycle day 3 today)

 i hope so. i know i havent been trying as long a 75% of the ppl here but its just frusterating. Like my best friend got married last December (2010) they decided to start trying on their honeymoon and got pregnant the first try. My younger brothers gf and him accidently got pregnant last January. The were so devastated. I would kill to see the second line. I just dont get sometimes how we all spend so much time planning out the exact day and so many people it just happens to on accident


----------



## jchic

I know how you feel! I have been trying not to symptom spot, and the only really thing I notice is that I am a bit more tired and have been having dizzy spells on and off....thats really it. My boobs feel a bit more full, but they are NOT sore. I mean, I can chalk these up to anything really. Its crazy how when you are ttc you are SO in tune with every little pull, cramp, etc. I wouldnt even notice half this stuff if I wasnt ttc.
I know what you mean about the people that it happens to right away! My best friend got pregnant with her first 2 children right away, by accident! Her and her husband werent even trying!


----------



## EwiTTC

haj624 said:


> EwiTTC said:
> 
> 
> Let see if this works
> 
> you can open it if you have pdf, but thats definitely a second line!!! How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

I am 12dpo!! And you?


----------



## MrsC8776

EwiTTC said:


> Let see if this works

That is for sure not your trigger!! By now it would be so faint you would have to tweak it if there was even still a line. I really do believe that is your BFP! Is there any way to go in for a blood draw and see what your numbers are? I would push for that. Congrats on that nice strong line there!! :happydance:


----------



## haj624

EwiTTC said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EwiTTC said:
> 
> 
> Let see if this works
> 
> you can open it if you have pdf, but thats definitely a second line!!! How many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am 12dpo!! And you?Click to expand...

6 dpiui:thumbup:


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> I know how you feel! I have been trying not to symptom spot, and the only really thing I notice is that I am a bit more tired and have been having dizzy spells on and off....thats really it. My boobs feel a bit more full, but they are NOT sore. I mean, I can chalk these up to anything really. Its crazy how when you are ttc you are SO in tune with every little pull, cramp, etc. I wouldnt even notice half this stuff if I wasnt ttc.
> I know what you mean about the people that it happens to right away! My best friend got pregnant with her first 2 children right away, by accident! Her and her husband werent even trying!

arghhhh!! i know it drives me crazy. :wacko: well hopefully all of these "symptoms" were having will lead to a :baby:


----------



## jchic

I hope so!


----------



## Nicker

Sitting here in the waiting room waiting for my IUI. About another 20 mins. Sperm are on the spin cycle. LOL. Oh yeah and my tummy is feeling pretty quesy


----------



## Equal

14dpiui today and BFN...just waiting for AF to arrive, ive come to terms with it and am excitrd to get this ball rolling again


----------



## jchic

Equal :hugs: Dont worry, next cycle will be here before you know it and it will be BFP time for you :happydance:

Nicker - Dont stress, just take it easy and relax, deep breathes! WOOSAAAA :thumbup: good luck!


----------



## MrsC8776

Nicker said:


> Sitting here in the waiting room waiting for my IUI. About another 20 mins. Sperm are on the spin cycle. LOL. Oh yeah and my tummy is feeling pretty quesy

Good luck today! I hope everything goes well. :thumbup:



Equal said:


> 14dpiui today and BFN...just waiting for AF to arrive, ive come to terms with it and am excitrd to get this ball rolling again

Sorry to hear about the BFN Equal. No AF yet so maybe thats a good sign.


----------



## drsquid

yay nicker. fingers crossed


----------



## Chiles

Nicker said:


> Sitting here in the waiting room waiting for my IUI. About another 20 mins. Sperm are on the spin cycle. LOL. Oh yeah and my tummy is feeling pretty quesy

Good Luck !!!!!!


----------



## Nicker

So there were 98.9 million sperm with 60.35% motility.


----------



## siblingwishes

love2006 said:


> Hey Ladies, I had my IUI yesterday. I should be testing around Feb. 8th. I had two follies, but we were hoping for 3 or 4. I have had 3 previous MC, so we wanted more follies with the hope of increasing our chances of finding the Golden EGG. I am trying to stay positive, but it can be hard at times with my history of MC. :dust::dust::dust: to everyone

Love, I understand completely! I have had 4 MC, three in the last 2 years, and I only had 2 follies this month - one 19 and one 15 on CD11, iui was CD13. :dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

Nicker said:


> So there were 98.9 million sperm with 60.35% motility.

Those are great numbers. :thumbup: Welcome to the 2ww. Fx for your BFP!


----------



## siblingwishes

Ewittc - There is no way that is still the trigger! YAY!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!

Nicker - great count for the :spermy:! I hope everything went well!

Haj - I laughed at your post in reply to mine! I have probably squeezed my boobs three times today already!!! No joke! And yeah, they are kinda itchy, tingly - deep behind my nipples if that makes sense. Usually they get sore around O and AF, but on the sides, not deep in the middle...who knows right?

Equal - hey you're not out 'til AF shows! maybe you'll be one of those ladies that doesn't get her BFP until 16dpo...I still have my FX for ya!:hugs:


----------



## Chiles

Equal FX you are not out yet. 

Welcome to TWW Nicker!!!! FX :dust:


----------



## Nicker

I know it seems early but I am considering myself out for January. I am pretty sure I botched the trigger and I won't ovulate. Still only a really faint line on HPT and 30 hours later I would think it should be dark. :dohh:


----------



## Chiles

Its not going to get darker, Its going to get lighter. What trigger did you do? My HCG was 10000iu and it was pretty dark next day.


----------



## babydreamer02

:dust:


love2006 said:


> babydreamer02 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I would love to join this thread! After so many years dealing with military doctors only keeping me on clomid and metformin for YEARS we are finally doing iui. We did a injection cycle end of Nov/Dec but I OHSS:growlmad: and had to cancel the cycle. I have PCOS so they said the first cycle was really a test cycle to see how I react to the injections. I am on follistim and ovidrel. Tomorrow (thursday) I go in to check my follies and dr thinks I will be ready to trigger in office tomorrow. So we are planning on a Friday iui if all goes well. I look forward to getting to know you all and take this journey together!
> 
> Congrats to all those who have gotten their BFP! and lots of baby dust :dust: to you all who are about to test!
> 
> I am on :cloud9: that we finally have gotten to this point. For years I thought injections and iui weren't an option for me!
> 
> Welcome, I just had my first IUI on Wed. the 25th. I also did follistim and Ovidrel. Wishing you the best.Click to expand...


Thanks so much for the well wishes! :flower: I hope you get good news coming in 2wks! lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## babydreamer02

I had my scan and all was great! We had two on the right ovary that were ready but he wanted them to be a slight bigger so he told me to do 50iuis of follistim asap and then I did my hcg trigger at 545pm. We go in for our first iui tomorrow at 330pm California time! :happydance: I am beyond excited and very positive about this. 

Thanks to all who welcomed me to the group! It will take me awhile to read through everybodies history on this thread so I can know what is going on with everybodies cycle! I don't wanna leave anyone out when commenting!


----------



## MrsC8776

babydreamer02 said:


> I had my scan and all was great! We had two on the right ovary that were ready but he wanted them to be a slight bigger so he told me to do 50iuis of follistim asap and then I did my hcg trigger at 545pm. We go in for our first iui tomorrow at 330pm California time! :happydance: I am beyond excited and very positive about this.
> 
> Thanks to all who welcomed me to the group! It will take me awhile to read through everybodies history on this thread so I can know what is going on with everybodies cycle! I don't wanna leave anyone out when commenting!

Welcome :hi:
Thats great news. I hope your IUI goes well tomorrow. Sounds like everything is right on track. Hopefully many BFP's on here in the near future. 
:dust:


----------



## fertilesoul

Babydreamer Great update. FX for your tomorrow!!!! :flower:


----------



## fertilesoul

Equal :( I am so sorry about the BFN today with your stats being so impressive. If the witch ends up showing up, I am certain you will be pregnant soon -- next cycle!


----------



## Nicker

Hi chiles that is why think it didn't work. It should have been a dark line 30 hours post trigger and it wasn't. I also had 10000iu hcg. 

I am nauseated tonight I am assuming it is already from the endometrin. I had read about the progesterone suppositories and heard they were nasty. Do some people get like a cream or something? Mine was a hard tablet and everything seems to stay up there.


----------



## fertilesoul

Haj and siblingwishes: glad to see I'm not the only perpetual boob squeezer on this board. Sometimes I even tell myself that if I work very hard for the next 2 hours, I can reward myself with a boob squeeze -- just to make sure they are still sore. Yikes, you can't go around admitting that to just anyone!


----------



## fertilesoul

Nicker if you were on other ovulation-induction meds, the ovidrel injection might be irrelevant. Have you felt ovulation pain yet? Just to be safe, you might as well bd tomorrow and the next day. I would be surprised if the HCG didn't absorb just because it was transdermal instead of subQ. I have high hopes for you -- and congrats on the nice counts today!


----------



## Chiles

Nicker said:


> Hi chiles that is why think it didn't work. It should have gotten dark. It never did. To get lighter means it will be gone. I also had 10000mg hcg.

I did my Intramuscular so I don't know if that made a difference or not my needle was super long, and i had to do it near my booty :haha::haha:

Least you got a line. So its in your system and your follies were mature so that def gave them a boost. FX for you. Are you going in for a Progesterone test 7dpiui? That will let you know if you ovulated or not. I go in for mines monday and I am anxious as well.


----------



## Chiles

babydreamer02 said:


> I had my scan and all was great! We had two on the right ovary that were ready but he wanted them to be a slight bigger so he told me to do 50iuis of follistim asap and then I did my hcg trigger at 545pm. We go in for our first iui tomorrow at 330pm California time! :happydance: I am beyond excited and very positive about this.
> 
> Thanks to all who welcomed me to the group! It will take me awhile to read through everybodies history on this thread so I can know what is going on with everybodies cycle! I don't wanna leave anyone out when commenting!

GoodLuck :dust: Come join us in the TWW!!!!


----------



## Nicker

Fertile. No bd for me. That is why timing is everything. I am single with donor. Sperm alone is $875 per cycle.


----------



## Nicker

No ov pain and no day 7 progesterone. I suppose I can't cause I am already on suppositories. ( I edited my post to Chiles above and adds more, but you all replied before I finished my edit. LOL

Whatever happens happens.


----------



## Chiles

I just went back and read it.

You can still go in for an U/S and see if the follies are gone and if not you can see if your RE will do another trigger and IUI if you can get the donor sperm in time.save this cycle.


----------



## Nicker

I thought he would scan today. I will play this cycle out and wait for the next one. Next cycle is injectibles.


----------



## Chiles

Well I am still rooting for you this cycle.


----------



## Tella

nicker > Hope everything went down fine and that the :spermy: has or are about to catch that eggy!!!! Those numbers are great! :dust:

Did you ask the nurse about the trigger? Just remember that you are very likely to O on your own as well due to LH in your system even if it is a few hours later if the trigger didn&#8217;t work in full force. But the fact that you pick it up on the HPT means it has passed through your system and has worked most probably.

equal > :hugs: sorry about the BFN, fx'd for a late implanter. :dust:

siblingwishes > Fx'd for you, GL with the last 4 days of waiting to test! :dust:

Chiles > GL with the remainder of the TWW. :dust:

Ewittc > I found this on www.peeonastick.com :dust:
44. How long does it take synthetic hCG (trigger shot) to leave my body before I can test for pregnancy? Every woman's metabolism is different, but as a general rule of thumb, you should allow 1 day for every 1,000 units of hCG you injected. The standard hCG dose is 10,000 units; thus, 10 days after the shot, the synthetic hCG should be gone and you should be able to test for pregnancy without detecting the shot. However, you should ask your doctor what the recommended protocol for your dosage is. 
Some women choose to test daily to monitor the presence of the hCG in their bodies; once the synthetic hCG is gone, the tests become negative. If the hCG "comes back" and the HPT's turn positive again, it's likely due to a pregnancy and not the leftover hormone shot. 

babydreamer > Hope everything goes down fine and that you have two beautiful eggies!!! :dust:

fertilesoul > I think we are all boob squeezers sometime in our cycle :haha: or not to make it obvious you just puss then together with your arms just to see if it still hurts or not.:dust:

AFM > CD7, Last day of meds :wohoo: and my scan in only 4 day!!!!!!!!!!!! Im sure excited, cant wait for next week!


----------



## siblingwishes

Nicker said:


> Fertile. No bd for me. That is why timing is everything. I am single with donor. Sperm alone is $875 per cycle.

Nicker - Okay so my hcg trigger is 250 mg - not sure what that is in units? I tested it out and never had a s uper strong second line, but definitely a line, which was gone after 7 days post iui. I did my shot in the stomach, beside my belly button, and the needle is not very long, maybe an inch if that. Hope this helps to ease your mind. I too started progesterone right after so am not being tested, and they don't scan to see if I ovulated - we just have to have faith!:hugs:


----------



## haj624

woohooo for the boob squeezers!!!!

Ok ladies quick question. I need honest opinions if this is something I should not let go to my head or something I should feel positive about. This month I temped the very beginning of the month and couldn't find my thermometer so I stopped. I have temped prior to this as well and my temps and usually in the 97.5 and lower stage. I found my thermometer and just. For kicks I checked my temp this morning. It was 98.2. Granted I've had a cold this week but I honestly can't tell you no matter how many times I've been sick the last time I ran a temperature due to illness. Opinions?


----------



## drsquid

so.. question for all of you.. at my first iui i asked if they did a sperm count and they said... the bank did it.. but that means i got no count after defrost so i dont know if they were shooting blanks so to speak. im afraid to ask them to do a count this time becuase i dont have a spare and if it was low, id likely have to skip a cycle.. any thoughts?


----------



## Nicker

drsquid said:


> so.. question for all of you.. at my first iui i asked if they did a sperm count and they said... the bank did it.. but that means i got no count after defrost so i dont know if they were shooting blanks so to speak. im afraid to ask them to do a count this time becuase i dont have a spare and if it was low, id likely have to skip a cycle.. any thoughts?

:shock: I would find a different clinic. I think it is their job. I believe they are supposed to report any substandard samples to the bank. My doc gave me a two page sperm analysis printout post thaw and wash.


----------



## drsquid

it seemed weird to me.. it is a well respected fertility place and connected with a hospital where the sperm is stored.


----------



## Nicker

They wouldn't be shooting blanks but you don't know how many you actually had. I know xytex says there will be min 25 million. Most other companies say 20 million. I have been reading posts and message boards and it seems like I got a better frozen sample then many people get fresh. I certainly can't complain!!!


----------



## Nicker

Anyone else not get ovulation pain with trigger?


----------



## MrsC8776

Nicker said:


> Anyone else not get ovulation pain with trigger?

I'm trying to remember but I think the trigger just made me feel weird all together. Do you have any OPK's to see how the line looks? I know they only pick up a surge but maybe with the shot it would be able to tell you something.:shrug:

drsquid I replied to you on your original post on the board


----------



## EwiTTC

MrsC8776 said:


> EwiTTC said:
> 
> 
> Let see if this works
> 
> That is for sure not your trigger!! By now it would be so faint you would have to tweak it if there was even still a line. I really do believe that is your BFP! Is there any way to go in for a blood draw and see what your numbers are? I would push for that. Congrats on that nice strong line there!! :happydance:Click to expand...


Hi!! the nurse said they won't draw bllod before Sunday. I had a scare today but I am convinced now that my BFP is for real! I tested again theis afternoon and it is still positive so the nurse must have been wrong!!!

Tons of :dust::dust: :flower:


----------



## EwiTTC

Nicker said:


> They wouldn't be shooting blanks but you don't know how many you actually had. I know xytex says there will be min 25 million. Most other companies say 20 million. I have been reading posts and message boards and it seems like I got a better frozen sample then many people get fresh. I certainly can't complain!!!

Yeah, my husbands was 9 million that were good the rest - no good. So 20 million sounds great!!


----------



## EwiTTC

Nicker said:


> No ov pain and no day 7 progesterone. I suppose I can't cause I am already on suppositories. ( I edited my post to Chiles above and adds more, but you all replied before I finished my edit. LOL
> 
> Whatever happens happens.

I usually have horrible ovulations pains every month!! They are pretty intense!! This month I really did not feel anything!!! I don't know if it has anything to do with the injection, I took the Ovidrel 250 - 

Tons of :dust:


----------



## Nicker

EwiTTC said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> They wouldn't be shooting blanks but you don't know how many you actually had. I know xytex says there will be min 25 million. Most other companies say 20 million. I have been reading posts and message boards and it seems like I got a better frozen sample then many people get fresh. I certainly can't complain!!!
> 
> Yeah, my husbands was 9 million that were good the rest - no good. So 20 million sounds great!!Click to expand...

My count was 98.9 million with 60% motility.


----------



## Chiles

I felt the ovulation pain this month. The previous month I had nothing. This was my 1st trigger, and also when I went for my IUI the RE mention that my cervix was high :)


----------



## Nicker

Sounding good chiles!!!


----------



## Chiles

we shall see, I am hoping the 1st page will be full of :bfp: by the end of FEB lol. I am praying and hoping for all u lovely ladies and soon to be mommies (hint hint)


----------



## Nicker

I can't wait to post more :bfp: I have people to add and updates to enter but can't do that from my phone and haven't been at my computer.


----------



## Equal

just wanted to let you ladies know that I am here and still keeping up to date with all of you!

Sounds like there are some promising things going on. I tested again today 15 dpiui and the test didnt work at all lol...but alas that was my last one so now i wait until sunday. AF was due yesterday but i am assuming that progestrone postpones it?? not too sure..


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay, I think I may have accidently hit the unsubscribe button on my phone and didnt realise it worked. Man I have a lot to catch up on here!!!

I'll start with me. I tested 11dpo (yesterday) and today at 12dpo and I've got faint positives!!! I think it may have worked. I'm going in on Monday for BW and confirmation!!! Woohoo, wish me luck.

Okay now im going to read back through this thread and I'll get back to you :)


----------



## Nicker

Woohoooo! Two :bfp: s


----------



## MrsC8776

Hopeful42nd said:


> Okay, I think I may have accidently hit the unsubscribe button on my phone and didnt realise it worked. Man I have a lot to catch up on here!!!
> 
> I'll start with me. I tested 11dpo (yesterday) and today at 12dpo and I've got faint positives!!! I think it may have worked. I'm going in on Monday for BW and confirmation!!! Woohoo, wish me luck.
> 
> Okay now im going to read back through this thread and I'll get back to you :)

Congrats on the BFP!! Good luck on Monday. :happydance:


----------



## katejo

BFN for me. AF came today right on time. :cry:


----------



## siblingwishes

Hopeful42nd said:


> Okay, I think I may have accidently hit the unsubscribe button on my phone and didnt realise it worked. Man I have a lot to catch up on here!!!
> 
> I'll start with me. I tested 11dpo (yesterday) and today at 12dpo and I've got faint positives!!! I think it may have worked. I'm going in on Monday for BW and confirmation!!! Woohoo, wish me luck.
> 
> Okay now im going to read back through this thread and I'll get back to you :)

Congrats!!!!:happydance:


----------



## haj624

Ok ladies just had a total duh moment. Could the ovidril shot be causing pregnancy like symptoms????


----------



## MrsC8776

katejo said:


> BFN for me. AF came today right on time. :cry:

Sorry to hear about AF. :hugs:



haj624 said:


> Ok ladies just had a total duh moment. Could the ovidril shot be causing pregnancy like symptoms????

It could be, I think it all depends on the person. What symptoms are you having?


----------



## haj624

Stuffy/runny nose, sore throat, lower back pain, and some abdominal twinges


----------



## MrsC8776

I don't recall any of those symptoms when I took the trigger shot. I would say it's a good sign. I see a lot of girls get their BFP's with cold like symptoms. From what I remember from my trigger shot I had slight cramping but that was it. Hopefully it's your BFP! When are you planning on testing?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay, after reading 20 plus pages thet i missed :( here is my comments. Very summarized of course!
momma and katejo-so sorry bout the :witch:

To those still waiting-hang in there, your wait is close to over.
If you are symptom spotters, my symptoms were as follows.
I had some minor bouts with nausea early on but I think that was my natural progesterone, I have acne breakout around nose chin area but it's not oily like it would be before AF, but dry and more sandpaper like acne (I know weird), I had minor cramping/twinges since 7 dpo, at 8dpo I noticed a strange feeling near behind belly button area, 8-9 dpo I noticed a pain like twinge for about 30 min in my low low right (def in uterus area). At 10 dpo my symptoms went away, then in the evening my AF type cramps started. Moody in morning at 11dpo and then cried cause I thought cycle was a bust, since it was over I figured I may as well test, and to my surprise I could see a super faint line.
Tested again today at 12dpo and voila there it is again!
Not really believing it I started a thread called 'opinions please' with my pictures in it, in the pregnancy test gallery if you'd like to see them.
Today my boobs are now becoming a bit fuller, nipples a bit darker, not sensitive though, trust me I'd know cause I breastfeed my son. Lastly I also am getting the odd sharp pain today when I get up fast. I hope that is helpful to you.

Nicker-those are amazing. Umberz for a donar sample, and your follies sounded great.
As for triggers I did the Ovidrel 250 (6500 HCG) and I tested it out at 8dpo!
I have never heard that 60% of ppl who IUIs work for get it first try, actually my clinic told me that I shouldn't expect it to work first try, their majority happen 2nd round. Place who washed the sperm should be able to give you numbers cause they are really not medically supposed to recommend an IUI to someone if the sample is too low. I would say that is medical negligence!

To those worried about their sample. So the last round that failed was 47 million 83% motile, this one that worked was 16 1/2 million 78% motile not at all normal for my husband. But it's worked so please believe that low #s are not the end of the world!

EwiTTC - congrats!!!!!!

If I forgot anyone I'm sorry


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> I don't recall any of those symptoms when I took the trigger shot. I would say it's a good sign. I see a lot of girls get their BFP's with cold like symptoms. From what I remember from my trigger shot I had slight cramping but that was it. Hopefully it's your BFP! When are you planning on testing?

Af is due the 4th...I am going to try to hold off till the 6th


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh I forgot to mention one more symptom. Feeling out of breath and post nasal drip. Only for the last few days.
Oh and Nicker- I don't think the trigger caused o pains for me. It was clomid. Why do you think you screwed up the shot? Was it subcutaneous on in muscle? I have heard some ppl have trouble absorbing the subcutaneous injection, it does travel well through their tissue.
It's pretty rare though. What type of test did u use?


----------



## Chiles

katejo said:


> BFN for me. AF came today right on time. :cry:

:hugs:Sorry to hear that. :dust:


Hopeful42nd said:


> Okay, I think I may have accidently hit the unsubscribe button on my phone and didnt realise it worked. Man I have a lot to catch up on here!!!
> 
> I'll start with me. I tested 11dpo (yesterday) and today at 12dpo and I've got faint positives!!! I think it may have worked. I'm going in on Monday for BW and confirmation!!! Woohoo, wish me luck.
> 
> Okay now im going to read back through this thread and I'll get back to you :)

Congrats and !!! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## mamadreams

Wow - I was away from this thread for one night and I had six pages to read! 

First off - Congrats Hopeful42nd - second BFP!

Nicker - Those are AMAZING numbers.. my sample was 10.5 million and the clinic told me anything over 4 million was good - 98 million is crazy amazing! 

Best of luck to those in the 2WW! I can't wait to read about more BFPs!

I can't remember who asked about he Ovidrel - it made me nauseous but that's about it. I did the 250 dose and it was out of my system 3 days later.

An update on me - I am now on CD 3 and will go for another unmedicated IUI. Day 3 U/S showed 8 follicles with one dominant one on the right. By CD 10 I hope there are more. After seeing Nicker's sample stats I hope my next sample is much better!

Good luck everyone and welcome to those who are new! The more the merrier!


----------



## MrsC8776

mamadreams said:


> An update on me - I am now on CD 3 and will go for another unmedicated IUI. Day 3 U/S showed 8 follicles with one dominant one on the right. By CD 10 I hope there are more. After seeing Nicker's sample stats I hope my next sample is much better!
> 
> Good luck everyone and welcome to those who are new! The more the merrier!

I'm glad you are getting started again. I hope to follow you here and in the unmedicated thread again. Hopefully those follicles grow more for you in the next week!


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Oh I forgot to mention one more symptom. Feeling out of breath and post nasal drip. Only for the last few days.
> Oh and Nicker- I don't think the trigger caused o pains for me. It was clomid. Why do you think you screwed up the shot? Was it subcutaneous on in muscle? I have heard some ppl have trouble absorbing the subcutaneous injection, it does travel well through their tissue.
> It's pretty rare though. What type of test did u use?

It was supposed to be subq but ended up being more intradermal


----------



## Equal

Congrats Hopeful!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to mention one more symptom. Feeling out of breath and post nasal drip. Only for the last few days.
> Oh and Nicker- I don't think the trigger caused o pains for me. It was clomid. Why do you think you screwed up the shot? Was it subcutaneous on in muscle? I have heard some ppl have trouble absorbing the subcutaneous injection, it does travel well through their tissue.
> It's pretty rare though. What type of test did u use?
> 
> It was supposed to be subq but ended up being more intradermalClick to expand...

Ended up? Mine would only go in so far. If you read an HCG level it should have worked. Any signs your past o? Like CM change, higher temp?


----------



## Nicker

Well the nurse told me 45 degree angle and I think I went at a lower angle and so I could see the bubble under my skin indicating it went intradermal not sub q. I had intended subq. The line is very faint. I will post a pic if I can find my USB cable. 

No ov signs. I don't temp. 

Btw. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's why I like the Ovidrel, it comes preloaded and can't be put in too deep as the needle lengh is short. As far as I know if you went into muscle its supposed to absorb better, although your butt cheek or thigh would have been better :)
Did you talk to them about it?


----------



## Nicker

I called them first thing in the morning cause I thought if I needed to I could do the shot again and do IUI on Friday morning instead. She didn't day much and obviously I wasn't really reassured. The syringe I had was really short too. If hcg can be given in the muscle I would prefer that next time. I do my own b12 shots in my thigh.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It may make things different for timing when you O. That I am not familiar with.
Hopefully it worked out fine for you. FX
They don't sound like a very nice group of people at that clinic :(


----------



## Chiles

@ hopeful u may wanna change ya siggee, it says Jan 2011. Lol


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> It may make things different for timing when you O. That I am not familiar with.
> Hopefully it worked out fine for you. FX
> They don't sound like a very nice group of people at that clinic :(

It's not that they aren't nice. The doctor has actually been very nice. I think he is the type that thinks outloud. When I was waiting for my IUI I was the only one in the office. He kept asking how I was doing, offered me coffee, kept telling me how much longer. He wished me luck. 

The nurse is a little more unfriendly. She did say something like it should be okay but I guess I was wanting to hear either "it will be fine" or "do it again ASAP and do the IUI tomorrow".


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Chiles said:


> @ hopeful u may wanna change ya siggee, it says Jan 2011. Lol

Lol, oops


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies I'm 8dpiui today. I've been having some symptoms here and there. Not sure what's really in my head or not and i have had some of these symptoms with a bfn. So here's some of my symptoms: still have a stuffy nose, gassy, tired, lower and mid back aches, constantly hot, feel a little difficult to breathe, and pokes in the abdomen. I'm sure there is explanations for all of these but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. My bbs or nipples aren't sore at all though...just itchy. Are they normally supposed to be sore?


----------



## siblingwishes

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies I'm 8dpiui today. I've been having some symptoms here and there. Not sure what's really in my head or not and i have had some of these symptoms with a bfn. So here's some of my symptoms: still have a stuffy nose, gassy, tired, lower and mid back aches, constantly hot, feel a little difficult to breathe, and pokes in the abdomen. I'm sure there is explanations for all of these but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. My bbs or nipples aren't sore at all though...just itchy. Are they normally supposed to be sore?

Hi Haj! hehe it seems as though we are somewhat similar in our symptom obsessing! Here is what is going on with me so far: gassy, bloated, tired, had a few spells where my heart felt like it fluttered and I had to catch my breath (never happened before and has happened twice in the last few days), mild lower back pain, mild cramps, tight feeling stomach - like I just did a whackload of stomach crunches - which I definitely did NOT do!:winkwink: Oh and "tingly" nipples. I think that MANY of these "symptoms" are from the progesterone though...I plan to start testing Tuesday morning - 11 dpiui:dust:[-o&lt;


----------



## Nicker

You all know that I am doubtful that my trigger worked. I started thinking that perhaps the second really faint line I saw after the trigger was actually a phantom line. I have read that sometimes just the stick getting wet can make a visible line but if it isn't coloured then it isn't positive. So today I compared a test dipped in water and one in pee. Definite difference.
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nicker

Chiles,

Why are you worried today. (Your mood)


----------



## Equal

Clinic just called....BFN 


Waiting for AF to arrive now


----------



## Nicker

Sorry Equal,

It will happen for you. You had amazing follicles. It is just a matter of time. Hopefully February will be your month!! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## ourfate

Hey ladies, Nicker told me about this tread, so wanted to come on over, I will be doing my first IUI in feb, with clomid, starting my provera 2nd week of feb, hopefully AF doesn't take forever to show this time!


----------



## Nicker

Why is it that the :witch: never shows when you want her to and seems to show her ugly head when you most don't want her to?


----------



## Nicker

Today I want a cup of coffee really bad!


----------



## Chiles

Nicker said:


> Chiles,
> 
> Why are you worried today. (Your mood)

I am worried about the outcome of this cycle :wacko: This is the 1st cycle that I actually had a good outcome out of 3, and now I am just so nervous of having yet another :bfn: I am 7dpiui so I am creeping to the end of the TWW:) 
I think my nerves will ease up after I have my progesterone test tomorrow.


----------



## Equal

Feb is the month of love so it has to be it for me!!

Mind if I stay around for next cycle??


----------



## ourfate

Nicker said:


> Why is it that the :witch: never shows when you want her to and seems to show her ugly head when you most don't want her to?

It's soo true haha


----------



## Nicker

Equal said:


> Feb is the month of love so it has to be it for me!!
> 
> Mind if I stay around for next cycle??

Of course you should stick around... Notice I changed the title of the thread? LOL We have a good bunch of ladies here. I find if I post a different thread it is the fabulous ladies from this thread who answer anyways so I would love to stick with you all.


----------



## Nicker

Chiles said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> Chiles,
> 
> Why are you worried today. (Your mood)
> 
> I am worried about the outcome of this cycle :wacko: This is the 1st cycle that I actually had a good outcome out of 3, and now I am just so nervous of having yet another :bfn: I am 7dpiui so I am creeping to the end of the TWW:)
> I think my nerves will ease up after I have my progesterone test tomorrow.Click to expand...

Good luck with the test tomorrow.  I hate to break it to you, but I am guessing, if you are like me, you will find something else to make you nervous. I am feeling optimistic for all of us. Maybe this month may not be our month (January 15 seemed to be the magic day as that is when both of our :bfp: IUIs were done) but our time will come.


----------



## Equal

Thanks Nicker!! Ill keep you guys posted on when im on CD 1 again!

Heres hoping for a Valentines baby for me!!


----------



## mamadreams

Equal - I am sorry January wasn't your month! Here's hoping February will be full of BFP's. 

Thanks for changing the name of the thread, Nicker - the women here are great and it's so nice to have a place to come for support.

Chiles - best of luck tomorrow with your progesterone test :)

Welcome ourfate - I hope AF rears her ugly head soon so you can start again!


----------



## ChristineGG

Hey everyone. I've been off the site for a few days. I wanted to check and see how everyone is doing, sorry but there are way too many pages for me to get through :shrug: It sounds like there a few BFP, congratulations :happydance: Is anyone testing soon? 

AFM today is the 9th day after my trigger shit and 8 dpiui (I did b2b). My official test date is February 6th. I hope everyone is feeling good and staying positive! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Nicker

A trigger shit... that's new. Interested in hearing about that.


----------



## ChristineGG

Nicker said:


> A trigger shit... that's new. Interested in hearing about that.

Oopsie auto correct :haha:


----------



## Nicker

ChristineGG said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> A trigger shit... that's new. Interested in hearing about that.
> 
> Oopsie auto correct :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## MrsC8776

Christine I think you just made everyone's day! I know you made mine :winkwink:


----------



## ChristineGG

MrsC8776 said:


> Christine I think you just made everyone's day! I know you made mine :winkwink:

I'm glad I could give you guys a chuckle :D


----------



## froliky2011

This was my 2ndbirthday IUI. Was done Jan. 18. Feb. 2nd test.


----------



## ChristineGG

froliky2011 said:


> This was my 2ndbirthday IUI. Was done Jan. 18. Feb. 2nd test.

That's right around the corner!!! Good luck fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you! 
:dust:


----------



## Chiles

@Nicker I am staying positive (trying) If not this month then I will try again. And Again, And again. And again again lol

@christine yes I had a chuckle. Hopeful and EWTTC got their :bfp: They had their IUI on the same CD. Cool eh

AFM I am 9 dptrigger, and 7dpiui. Trigger was gone Yesterday morning. Testing later this week. (FX) Progeseterone test tomorrow.


----------



## jchic

Im starting to have a heavy feeling, like af is coming. Shes due tues. I praying but think i may be out. Ugh. Going to RE Monday as I think that my thyroid antibodies may be the reason im not prego bc everything else is perfect! I am going to ask him to run an nk cell test bc maybe its an implantation issue. Ugh.


----------



## LemonTea

Equal said:


> 14dpiui today and BFN...just waiting for AF to arrive, ive come to terms with it and am excitrd to get this ball rolling again

(HUGS) Sorry to hear about your BFN. I hope next cycle is the one for you.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Christine-hilarious!

I am exhausted, my sons first birthday party went off without a hitch. He ate a load of cake and smashed it good! He is now napping as it seems sugar makes my boy more dopey than hyper :) I think I need a nap now too. Be back later to be entertained and chat with you gals.


----------



## LemonTea

Hopeful42nd said:


> Okay, I think I may have accidently hit the unsubscribe button on my phone and didnt realise it worked. Man I have a lot to catch up on here!!!
> 
> I'll start with me. I tested 11dpo (yesterday) and today at 12dpo and I've got faint positives!!! I think it may have worked. I'm going in on Monday for BW and confirmation!!! Woohoo, wish me luck.
> 
> Okay now im going to read back through this thread and I'll get back to you :)


Congratulations! Let's keep the BFPs coming ladies! :happydance:


----------



## LemonTea

katejo said:


> BFN for me. AF came today right on time. :cry:

:hugs: I hope you have better luck next month.


----------



## ChristineGG

Hopeful42nd said:


> Christine-hilarious!
> 
> I am exhausted, my sons first birthday party went off without a hitch. He ate a load of cake and smashed it good! He is now napping as it seems sugar makes my boy more dopey than hyper :) I think I need a nap now too. Be back later to be entertained and chat with you gals.

Congratulations!!!!!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you , what great news! 
That's great that your son had a great birthday!


----------



## ChristineGG

Chiles said:


> @Nicker I am staying positive (trying) If not this month then I will try again. And Again, And again. And again again lol
> 
> @christine yes I had a chuckle. Hopeful and EWTTC got their :bfp: They had their IUI on the same CD. Cool eh
> 
> AFM I am 9 dptrigger, and 7dpiui. Trigger was gone Yesterday morning. Testing later this week. (FX) Progeseterone test tomorrow.

Thanks for the update! I'm so happy for the both of them :happydance::happydance:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

Chiles said:


> @Nicker I am staying positive (trying) If not this month then I will try again. And Again, And again. And again again lol
> 
> @christine yes I had a chuckle. Hopeful and EWTTC got their :bfp: They had their IUI on the same CD. Cool eh
> 
> AFM I am 9 dptrigger, and 7dpiui. Trigger was gone Yesterday morning. Testing later this week. (FX) Progeseterone test tomorrow.

What day are you testing?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker said:


> Equal said:
> 
> 
> Feb is the month of love so it has to be it for me!!
> 
> Mind if I stay around for next cycle??
> 
> Of course you should stick around... Notice I changed the title of the thread? LOL We have a good bunch of ladies here. I find if I post a different thread it is the fabulous ladies from this thread who answer anyways so I would love to stick with you all.Click to expand...

I hope I can still stick around too even though I guess I'm no longer ttc?
You ladies are amazing and I think I'd miss following all your journeys.


----------



## siblingwishes

Christine - bahahaha! That trigger shit is some crazy shit!

Equal - sorry about the BFN...February might just be your lucky month though!

Welcome to the new ladies! 

AFM, not much new...9 dp iui and waiting to test. One minute I think I have symptoms, the next I don't...so who knows.


----------



## Equal

Im hoping that I have the last BFN for the month!!!


----------



## ChristineGG

siblingwishes said:


> Christine - bahahaha! That trigger shit is some crazy shit!
> 
> Equal - sorry about the BFN...February might just be your lucky month though!
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> AFM, not much new...9 dp iui and waiting to test. One minute I think I have symptoms, the next I don't...so who knows.

Oops auto correct :dohh:
You must of had your IUI a day before me. I had b2b January 21st and 22nd. What is your test date?
:dust:


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> I hope I can still stick around too even though I guess I'm no longer ttc?
> You ladies are amazing and I think I'd miss following all your journeys.

You had better stick around!!


----------



## babydreamer02

Congrats to those with BFP:baby::baby::happydance:

I didn't get to check on everybodies updates and I am sorry. I got super busy this past weekend. Thank you ladies for welcoming me and letting me join the group! 

Chiles and anybody else when do you all test?

Equal-I am sorry for your BFN..I hope you are excited and positive for the next cycle!!! 

Nicker-I know you said you didn't think your trigger shot worked. Did you ever make an appointment with your Dr office to see if you did and if not what is the next step for you?

AFM: I know I just started posting on this board so I hope you all don't mind I jump in! I had my first IUI on Friday the 27th! :happydance: I was very nervous that DH would have a low count after the wash because a friend of mine who did iui, didn't get to go through with it because there were no more sperm from her DH after the wash. Everything was fine with his boys:thumbup: and we went through with the iui. So now I am offically in the 2ww. I am nervous and very positive about it all! we BD when we got home to cover all tracks.

QUESTION: does anybody feel when their eggs drop. I have only felt ovulation once and when I did it was a little achy feeling. This time about 30 hrs after trigger the say of iui I was out later that night and when I was walking into the store I bent over because it felt like somebody stabbed me. Like 4-5 stabs and then twinges for about 4hrs after. So I am hoping this was the ovulation! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all!


----------



## Tella

I find it inspirational to have the success cases staying on the thread, otherwise the remaining of us ladies will only see BFN and that will be very demotivating!

Im super excited, my scan is tomorrow and will be told when to trigger tomorrow as well.


----------



## siblingwishes

ChristineGG said:


> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> Christine - bahahaha! That trigger shit is some crazy shit!
> 
> Equal - sorry about the BFN...February might just be your lucky month though!
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> AFM, not much new...9 dp iui and waiting to test. One minute I think I have symptoms, the next I don't...so who knows.
> 
> Oops auto correct :dohh:
> You must of had your IUI a day before me. I had b2b January 21st and 22nd. What is your test date?
> :dust:Click to expand...

I plan to start testing tomorrow. My RE's ofice doesn't do bhcg unless I get a + hpt at home - which I am fine with since my RE's office is 5 hrs away!!!


----------



## siblingwishes

Tella - good luck on your scan today!


----------



## froliky2011

froliky2011 said:


> This was my 2ndbirthday IUI. Was done Jan. 18. Feb. 2nd test.

My phone inserts words sometimes. Ugh. In any case... I am feeling very cautious. Fingers & Toes crossed. Baby Dust to All of Us!!!


----------



## jchic

Equal said:


> Im hoping that I have the last BFN for the month!!!

Feb. is yours for the taking doll, chin up :hugs:

How is everyone today? I am 12DPO and no AF so far....got a BFN yesterday, but hoping she stays away. Will test Thursday if she hasnt arrived (16DPO)


----------



## froliky2011

I tested this morning. Feeling cautious.


----------



## jchic

Congratttssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

froliky2011 said:


> I tested this morning. Feeling cautious.

Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks, but I don't want to get my hopes up. Fingers, toes and everything crossed....:dust::dust::dust: To Everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## siblingwishes

froliky2011 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> This was my 2ndbirthday IUI. Was done Jan. 18. Feb. 2nd test.
> 
> My phone inserts words sometimes. Ugh. In any case... I am feeling very cautious. Fingers & Toes crossed. Baby Dust to All of Us!!!Click to expand...

Frolicky - did you get a BFP on an HPT?
Umm, edited, I just saw the previous post! Congrats!


----------



## haj624

Good Morning ladies!! I have sucha case of the Mondays today! Hope everyone had a great weekend!!

Frolicky-Congrats!!!!!:baby::baby::baby:

AFM: I'm 11dpiui today...since last night my back has been really bothering me. Other than that this morning I'm just finishing up the end of a stuffy nose. AF is due Saturday...I originally was going to wait til next Monday to test, but idk if I'll make it. Last night I was completely exhausted at like 7:00 plus I fell asleep during the afternoon. I'm sure if I wasn't ttc I would chalk it up to not getting enough sleep but you know symptom spotting makes all of us crazy and everything is a symptom. I'm trying not to get my hopes up because not seeing 2 lines every month is the worse . especially when you have your hopes up and you "Know youre pregnant". But in the same token of course there is a little hope...how can there not be Ok I'm done babbling....have a great day ladies!!


----------



## froliky2011

Siblingwishes - Thanks. I sorta feel awkward saying that until the blood test. I am just a worrier.

haj624 - Thanks and good luck!!! I got a cold too. Sometimes I guess it's a good sign. Fingers, toes and everything else crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haj624

froliky2011 said:


> Siblingwishes - Thanks. I sorta feel awkward saying that until the blood test. I am just a worrier.
> 
> haj624 - Thanks and good luck!!! I got a cold too. Sometimes I guess it's a good sign. Fingers, toes and everything else crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If it's posible, I have it crossed lol


----------



## Chiles

froliky2011 said:


> Thanks, but I don't want to get my hopes up. Fingers, toes and everything crossed....:dust::dust::dust: To Everyone!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!! H&H 9 months



babydreamer02 said:


> Congrats to those with BFP:baby::baby::happydance:
> 
> I didn't get to check on everybodies updates and I am sorry. I got super busy this past weekend. Thank you ladies for welcoming me and letting me join the group!
> 
> Chiles and anybody else when do you all test?
> 
> Equal-I am sorry for your BFN..I hope you are excited and positive for the next cycle!!!
> 
> Nicker-I know you said you didn't think your trigger shot worked. Did you ever make an appointment with your Dr office to see if you did and if not what is the next step for you?
> 
> AFM: I know I just started posting on this board so I hope you all don't mind I jump in! I had my first IUI on Friday the 27th! :happydance: I was very nervous that DH would have a low count after the wash because a friend of mine who did iui, didn't get to go through with it because there were no more sperm from her DH after the wash. Everything was fine with his boys:thumbup: and we went through with the iui. So now I am offically in the 2ww. I am nervous and very positive about it all! we BD when we got home to cover all tracks.
> 
> QUESTION: does anybody feel when their eggs drop. I have only felt ovulation once and when I did it was a little achy feeling. This time about 30 hrs after trigger the say of iui I was out later that night and when I was walking into the store I bent over because it felt like somebody stabbed me. Like 4-5 stabs and then twinges for about 4hrs after. So I am hoping this was the ovulation!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all!

I was planning to test on early on Feb 3-until AF, but I am going to try and wait it out. 

AFM: I went and got my P4 blood draw this morning. Hopefully I will get the results today.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Morning ladies,

Froliky2011 - Congrats on the :bfp: post a pic of the test for all to see! :) :happydance: I got mine at 11dpo but I was in doubt until 13-14 dpo tests. The line was too light for my liking.

I just went in for my blood test this morning and now I am waiting for my phone call. I hate waiting!!!!

Haj - that's good symptoms! I had major lower back pain around 10-11 dpo


----------



## froliky2011

Chili - Good Luck!!! :dust:

Morning Hopeful42nd. :dust:

When did you get your BFP Hopeful?


----------



## BlueStorm

Hi girls! I hope you don't mind if I join you all..

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP's this month :happydance: I haven't had time to look through all the posts but I will try to catch up.

I am on my second IUI - started stims on the 27th and had u\s and bw today which was good, next scan on 2/1 and then hopefully trigger by the weekend!

Just for background I have stage III endo and my DH has low morphology and low motility. This is last IUI and then moving onto IVF in May. FX'd that it will not come to that :winkwink:


----------



## froliky2011

Good Luck BlueStorm!!!!!!!! :dust::dust:

Keep us posted.


----------



## haj624

Hopeful42nd said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Froliky2011 - Congrats on the :bfp: post a pic of the test for all to see! :) :happydance: I got mine at 11dpo but I was in doubt until 13-14 dpo tests. The line was too light for my liking.
> 
> I just went in for my blood test this morning and now I am waiting for my phone call. I hate waiting!!!!
> 
> Haj - that's good symptoms! I had major lower back pain around 10-11 dpo

What other symptoms did you have??


----------



## froliky2011

I am Hopeful for you Hopeful42nd!!!! I know the limbo stuff is for the birds. :wacko::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## froliky2011

haj624 - I did not have hardly any symptoms. Primarily, I came down with a cold (guessing because immune system was lower for implantation to occur). I had some side effects from the progesterone (which I stopped 10 dpo but now doctor has me back on it). I hate taking prescription drugs. Even though it's a suppository I could feel the side effects. The other major thing I have noticed is elevated BBT. Even higher than during my TTW previously when I got a BFN (it stayed high after I stopped the progesterone..even 72 hours later).


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Beta at 15dpo is 159! Yeeeeaaahhh!
Go back Wednesday for 2nd Beta!
This is really happening!!! :happydance:


----------



## haj624

froliky2011 said:


> haj624 - I did not have hardly any symptoms. Primarily, I came down with a cold (guessing because immune system was lower for implantation to occur). I had some side effects from the progesterone (which I stopped 10 dpo but now doctor has me back on it). I hate taking prescription drugs. Even though it's a suppository I could feel the side effects. The other major thing I have noticed is elevated BBT. Even higher than during my TTW previously when I got a BFN (it stayed high after I stopped the progesterone..even 72 hours later).

well i got the cold 3/4 dpiui...i know thats early but i hope your immune system being low theory is correct :thumbup: i had started to think that my symptoms might have been from my ovidril shot, but i would think at 10dpiui they would be gone. so in the mean time just keeping my fingers crossed. how many dpiui did you test?


----------



## haj624

Hopeful42nd said:


> Beta at 15dpo is 159! Yeeeeaaahhh!
> Go back Wednesday for 2nd Beta!
> This is really happening!!! :happydance:

ahhhh congrats!! so excited for you!! what were some of your symptoms??


----------



## BlueStorm

Hopeful42nd said:


> Beta at 15dpo is 159! Yeeeeaaahhh!
> Go back Wednesday for 2nd Beta!
> This is really happening!!! :happydance:

Congrats Hopeful :happydance: So exciting, this gives me hope!


----------



## Nicker

Another reason I am fairly certain I didn't ovulate... My doc told me to start the endometrin the evening of my IUI. My first dose was 29 hours post trigger. If I hadn't yet ovulated the progesterone would have prevented it. :sad2:


----------



## froliky2011

hopeful42nd said:


> beta at 15dpo is 159! Yeeeeaaahhh!
> Go back wednesday for 2nd beta!
> This is really happening!!! :happydance:

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker said:


> Another reason I am fairly certain I didn't ovulate... My doc told me to start the endometrin the evening of my IUI. My first dose was 29 hours post trigger. If I hadn't yet ovulated the progesterone would have prevented it. :sad2:

I go early. You never know when after the trigger. I had my LH the early morning and by the next morning at 10:30 a.m. we looked and both eggs were gone. Good Luck! Sometimes it takes the doctor a few cycles to figure out how you ovulate. All of us are so different.:dust:


----------



## froliky2011

haj624 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> haj624 - I did not have hardly any symptoms. Primarily, I came down with a cold (guessing because immune system was lower for implantation to occur). I had some side effects from the progesterone (which I stopped 10 dpo but now doctor has me back on it). I hate taking prescription drugs. Even though it's a suppository I could feel the side effects. The other major thing I have noticed is elevated BBT. Even higher than during my TTW previously when I got a BFN (it stayed high after I stopped the progesterone..even 72 hours later).
> 
> well i got the cold 3/4 dpiui...i know thats early but i hope your immune system being low theory is correct :thumbup: i had started to think that my symptoms might have been from my ovidril shot, but i would think at 10dpiui they would be gone. so in the mean time just keeping my fingers crossed. how many dpiui did you test?Click to expand...

 I tested 12 dpiui to get the positive. I tested yesterday (11 piui) and it was negative. I just did a second one about 10 minutes ago and it was positive too. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## haj624

froliky2011 said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> Another reason I am fairly certain I didn't ovulate... My doc told me to start the endometrin the evening of my IUI. My first dose was 29 hours post trigger. If I hadn't yet ovulated the progesterone would have prevented it. :sad2:
> 
> I go early. You never know when after the trigger. I had my LH the early morning and by the next morning at 10:30 a.m. we looked and both eggs were gone. Good Luck! Sometimes it takes the doctor a few cycles to figure out how you ovulate. All of us are so different.:dust:Click to expand...

Frolicky, i was just curious why are you getting IUIs? do you have fertility issues?


----------



## haj624

froliky2011 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> haj624 - I did not have hardly any symptoms. Primarily, I came down with a cold (guessing because immune system was lower for implantation to occur). I had some side effects from the progesterone (which I stopped 10 dpo but now doctor has me back on it). I hate taking prescription drugs. Even though it's a suppository I could feel the side effects. The other major thing I have noticed is elevated BBT. Even higher than during my TTW previously when I got a BFN (it stayed high after I stopped the progesterone..even 72 hours later).
> 
> well i got the cold 3/4 dpiui...i know thats early but i hope your immune system being low theory is correct :thumbup: i had started to think that my symptoms might have been from my ovidril shot, but i would think at 10dpiui they would be gone. so in the mean time just keeping my fingers crossed. how many dpiui did you test?Click to expand...
> 
> I tested 12 dpiui to get the positive. I tested yesterday (11 piui) and it was negative. I just did a second one about 10 minutes ago and it was positive too. Fingers crossed!!!Click to expand...

Praying its a sticky bean for you!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker said:


> Another reason I am fairly certain I didn't ovulate... My doc told me to start the endometrin the evening of my IUI. My first dose was 29 hours post trigger. If I hadn't yet ovulated the progesterone would have prevented it. :sad2:

Nicker, I hate to see you so bummed especially since it most likely absorbed and worked. Stress isn't good for implantation, so relax as much as you can (I know easier said then done), put you feet up, escape in a movie, whatever works best for you. :hugs: keep in mind that IUI is never a sure thing, that's why they say it could take three rounds to work. I want so badly for first try to work for you!!!

Will your doctor not do anything to ensure ovulation occurred. They can do ultrasound to see if they ruptured, bloodtest to confirm by levels. I know they can never know for sure but some reassurance would be helpful if something was done wrong.

I'm praying for you :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

haj624 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> Another reason I am fairly certain I didn't ovulate... My doc told me to start the endometrin the evening of my IUI. My first dose was 29 hours post trigger. If I hadn't yet ovulated the progesterone would have prevented it. :sad2:
> 
> I go early. You never know when after the trigger. I had my LH the early morning and by the next morning at 10:30 a.m. we looked and both eggs were gone. Good Luck! Sometimes it takes the doctor a few cycles to figure out how you ovulate. All of us are so different.:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Frolicky, i was just curious why are you getting IUIs? do you have fertility issues?Click to expand...

We are using donor sperm. My DH has 0 sperm. :(


----------



## haj624

froliky2011 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> Another reason I am fairly certain I didn't ovulate... My doc told me to start the endometrin the evening of my IUI. My first dose was 29 hours post trigger. If I hadn't yet ovulated the progesterone would have prevented it. :sad2:
> 
> I go early. You never know when after the trigger. I had my LH the early morning and by the next morning at 10:30 a.m. we looked and both eggs were gone. Good Luck! Sometimes it takes the doctor a few cycles to figure out how you ovulate. All of us are so different.:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Frolicky, i was just curious why are you getting IUIs? do you have fertility issues?Click to expand...
> 
> We are using donor sperm. My DH has 0 sperm. :(Click to expand...

We have issues with my dh's sperm issues as well. his motility is 45% and morphology is only 5%. I was thinking of what we would do if this all didnt work. Donor sperm crossed my mind but Idk if dh would be ok with that. did your dh ever have a problem with the idea. how long have you been ttc


----------



## haj624

Nicker, can you move me to the 4th...thats when AF is due...im not going to be able to hold out til lthe 6th:dohh: lol


----------



## Nicker

Funny thing is I am not stressed about it. I am just taking it all one day at a time and if I happen to be wrong and I'm knocked up it will be great. The only stress I have been having is the end of semester an report cards!!! They are done now and I am on to a much easier second semester. My doc does nothing to check for ovulation. Blood work I don't think would work since I started on the progesterone right away. I know some docs scan at the IUI. Mine didn't. 

I am feeling better about the trigger since I am still seeing a very faint line. Almost gone but still there 5 days post trigger.


----------



## MrsC8776

Haj I just saw you will be testing on the 4th. I will be testing that day as well. It will put me at (about) 11dpo. A little early but I'm having a hard time not testing as it is. Anyone else testing on the 4th?


:dohh: I will just check the first page!


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> Haj I just saw you will be testing on the 4th. I will be testing that day as well. It will put me at (about) 11dpo. A little early but I'm having a hard time not testing as it is. Anyone else testing on the 4th?
> 
> 
> :dohh: I will just check the first page!

I'll be 14dpo, so hopefully i'll see a bfp!!


----------



## Equal

froliky2011 said:


> I tested this morning. Feeling cautious.

Amazing News!!


----------



## Equal

Argh...I just want AF to show up!!

How long after progertrone are we suppose to get our period


----------



## Nicker

froliky2011 said:


> I go early. You never know when after the trigger. I had my LH the early morning and by the next morning at 10:30 a.m. we looked and both eggs were gone. Good Luck! Sometimes it takes the doctor a few cycles to figure out how you ovulate. All of us are so different.:dust:

So you never felt ovulation? Did you feel anything around implantation time?


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> I go early. You never know when after the trigger. I had my LH the early morning and by the next morning at 10:30 a.m. we looked and both eggs were gone. Good Luck! Sometimes it takes the doctor a few cycles to figure out how you ovulate. All of us are so different.:dust:
> 
> So you never felt ovulation? Did you feel anything around implantation time?Click to expand...

No. The only thing that seemed odd/different/unusual is that I came down with the worst cold (started around Thursday night - went through Saturday and then poof..gone..I did boil some eucalyptus (sp?) oil in water Sat. night...and just smelled away). I can't remember the last time I had a cold. I guess the immune system is reduced by the progesterone which promotes implantation. 
Good Luck! I hope you get your BFP real soon!! :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

haj624 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> Another reason I am fairly certain I didn't ovulate... My doc told me to start the endometrin the evening of my IUI. My first dose was 29 hours post trigger. If I hadn't yet ovulated the progesterone would have prevented it. :sad2:
> 
> I go early. You never know when after the trigger. I had my LH the early morning and by the next morning at 10:30 a.m. we looked and both eggs were gone. Good Luck! Sometimes it takes the doctor a few cycles to figure out how you ovulate. All of us are so different.:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Frolicky, i was just curious why are you getting IUIs? do you have fertility issues?Click to expand...
> 
> We are using donor sperm. My DH has 0 sperm. :(Click to expand...
> 
> We have issues with my dh's sperm issues as well. his motility is 45% and morphology is only 5%. I was thinking of what we would do if this all didnt work. Donor sperm crossed my mind but Idk if dh would be ok with that. did your dh ever have a problem with the idea. how long have you been ttcClick to expand...

This has been in the works since 2008 (talking, discussing....stopping discussing...etc.). It took my DH some time. I am lucky my DH is unconventional, open minded and loves me and knows how important it is for me to be a mom. 

All the best to you & yours! :hugs: May your :bfp: be next!!


----------



## drsquid

Yay all the bfp's. 

Nicker- glad to see you are feeling better about it. Unless you stuck the needle through your skin and squirted the hcg back out into the air, you will absorb it, maybe faste, maybe slower but... My doc said to do it sub q cause otherwise they have
To show people how to do IM. I jammed it in my thigh (without alcohol ing... Oops) wasn't sure if it was IM or sub q til I walked the next day... Ouch. IM. Think I may do my arm or tush next time. 

I'm hoping it is the femara, I am completely miserable. Also, day 7 of my period which NEVER happens. Just spotting but still. Of course my mind is telling me it wasn't af and that somehow I was prego (despite the extremely heavy ontime period I had). Wonder
If femara makes your period longer. Made an appt for my day 12 us exactly when I wanted (put it in my calendar the second my period started but just called today to actually book).


----------



## ChristineGG

siblingwishes said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> Christine - bahahaha! That trigger shit is some crazy shit!
> 
> Equal - sorry about the BFN...February might just be your lucky month though!
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> AFM, not much new...9 dp iui and waiting to test. One minute I think I have symptoms, the next I don't...so who knows.
> 
> Oops auto correct :dohh:
> You must of had your IUI a day before me. I had b2b January 21st and 22nd. What is your test date?
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I plan to start testing tomorrow. My RE's ofice doesn't do bhcg unless I get a + hpt at home - which I am fine with since my RE's office is 5 hrs away!!!Click to expand...

Same with my RE. Fxd for you!
:dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

Congratulations froliky2011!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## saffiya

Hello ladies and just wanna say congrats to all of the ladies who got there bfp's this month... I am onto the next month which feb and i will be getting a iui done... First iui and praying it works out. I will also be taking clomid 150mg and 1500mg of metformin... How long after you got your follicle size checked did you get the iui done and did anyone take opk to make sure they where ovulating on the day of there iui? Did you still bd before you got the iui done? Hoping for a great next month... gl ladies


----------



## Hopeful42nd

saffiya said:


> Hello ladies and just wanna say congrats to all of the ladies who got there bfp's this month... I am onto the next month which feb and i will be getting a iui done... First iui and praying it works out. I will also be taking clomid 150mg and 1500mg of metformin... How long after you got your follicle size checked did you get the iui done and did anyone take opk to make sure they where ovulating on the day of there iui? Did you still bd before you got the iui done? Hoping for a great next month... gl ladies

Sorry to here Jan was not your month :hugs:
It all depends on what size the follicles are when they check. 18+mm is considered mature. I had scan cd10 south good numbers on cd 11 I had bloodwork and I did the trigger shot that night, cd 12 nothing, cd13 IUI in the morning (36 hours after my trigger). If you don't trigger with HCG shot then usually they detect your natural lh surge through bloodwork then IUI the next day (24 hrs after the surge). No I never took an opk but I didn't get any o pain before the IUI which happens to me from clomid. I got it right after the IUI, so I knew! We BD'd before trigger only, then the same night after the IUI.


----------



## saffiya

Hopeful42nd said:


> saffiya said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies and just wanna say congrats to all of the ladies who got there bfp's this month... I am onto the next month which feb and i will be getting a iui done... First iui and praying it works out. I will also be taking clomid 150mg and 1500mg of metformin... How long after you got your follicle size checked did you get the iui done and did anyone take opk to make sure they where ovulating on the day of there iui? Did you still bd before you got the iui done? Hoping for a great next month... gl ladies
> 
> Sorry to here Jan was not your month :hugs:
> It all depends on what size the follicles are when they check. 18+mm is considered mature. I had scan cd10 south good numbers on cd 11 I had bloodwork and I did the trigger shot that night, cd 12 nothing, cd13 IUI in the morning (36 hours after my trigger). If you don't trigger with HCG shot then usually they detect your natural lh surge through bloodwork then IUI the next day (24 hrs after the surge). No I never took an opk but I didn't get any o pain before the IUI which happens to me from clomid. I got it right after the IUI, so I knew! We BD'd before trigger only, then the same night after the IUI.Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the info.. Did you have more then one good follicle and how many iui's did you have to go thru before you got your bfp? I am hoping feb is my month with the iui and for the other ladies who is also doing iui for the month of feb? Where you taking any medicines to help you? I will be starting clomid again 150mg and metformin also so hopefully everything will be a great outcome to a bfp...


----------



## fertilesoul

Frolicky and Hopeful congrats!!!! Thanks for starting the BFP trend == hopefully it'll catch like wild fire :)

Equal hoping you can start your next cycle soon

AFM: 12 dpo and had light brown spotting today (I have NEVER had spotting before AF) and I'm extra crampy, no breast tenderness. If AF doesn't come, I'm testing on 15 dpo (thursday).


----------



## saffiya

BlueStorm said:


> Hi girls! I hope you don't mind if I join you all..
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their BFP's this month :happydance: I haven't had time to look through all the posts but I will try to catch up.
> 
> I am on my second IUI - started stims on the 27th and had u\s and bw today which was good, next scan on 2/1 and then hopefully trigger by the weekend!
> 
> Just for background I have stage III endo and my DH has low morphology and low motility. This is last IUI and then moving onto IVF in May. FX'd that it will not come to that :winkwink:

I am hoping this is your last iui so you can get your bfp... i will be getting my iui hopefully in mid feb... I have my fx for all of the ladies... How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Nicker

Hello everyone and welcome BlueStorm and saffiya! Sorry if I missed anyone else new. 

Please check out the first post to see if I need to make any changes.


----------



## Nicker

babydreamer02 said:


> Nicker-I know you said you didn't think your trigger shot worked. Did you ever make an appointment with your Dr office to see if you did and if not what is the next step for you?

I guess I won't know unless I miraculously am pregnant. If not I try again next cycle and ask to do the trigger IM.


----------



## saffiya

Can any one who had there iui done already tell me how does it work? Meaning do you have to bd before and after the iui? When you get the iui done is it right after the trigger shot or you have to wait a few days after the trigger shot? Once you get the trigger shot do they tell you to use opk's to predict ovulation... Its hard for me with the ovulation because i did an opk before and got a + for 2 days straight so i wasnt sure what day i ovulated on... How ever this month wasnt my month:( But praying feb goes right....


----------



## MrsC8776

saffiya said:


> Can any one who had there iui done already tell me how does it work? Meaning do you have to bd before and after the iui? When you get the iui done is it right after the trigger shot or you have to wait a few days after the trigger shot? Once you get the trigger shot do they tell you to use opk's to predict ovulation... Its hard for me with the ovulation because i did an opk before and got a + for 2 days straight so i wasnt sure what day i ovulated on... How ever this month wasnt my month:( But praying feb goes right....

Hey I thought I would offer a little advice before I head off for the night. They usually tell you to not bd about 2-3 days before the IUI. This give better numbers so it's good to follow that. Usually a trigger shot is given and it can range from a number of different hours. Mine was 36 hours last time. I have seen different numbers so just trust your FS on that one. Once the trigger is give you would go in once the time is up so say 9pm trigger you would go in two days later at 9am. I hope that part makes sense. The trigger shot makes you ovulate so there is really no need to use OPK's but if you want to I guess you could just to kinda know for yourself. The trigger does give positive HPT though for quite a few days. Lets see whats next...Oh and as for the IUI itself it's very easy. It's just like your normal pap test except they slide a catheter into your cervix and push the little :spermy: into you. Normally a little cramping and sometimes spotting depending on how your cervix is that day. This takes no longer than 5 minutes. You lay there for 15-20 minutes and then you get dressed and go home. :thumbup:

Wow that was a lot of info. Sorry if you already knew some, it's crazy how much we learn with all this. 

Nicker... The first page looks great thank you so much for doing all that and adding all the baby dust!!


----------



## siblingwishes

Equal - how many days ago did you stop the progesterone? I read it could delay AF a little bit...you were to start Sunday right? 

Saffiya - usually iui is around 36 hrs post trigger, unless your follies are big (over 20mm) , then they may do your iui sooner. We were told to BD the night of the trigger, then the day after iui...but we don't have sperm issues. If you have sperm issues, then you need 2 to 3 days of build-up! 

AFM - well I tested last night - BFN...then I tested this morning with fmu and I am losing my mind! I can see the faintest shadow of a line (I think) but DH can't see it and I am thinking maybe it is just in my imagination. But I have some sort of weird infection in my urine or something...I had my ND test it last Friday and my Nitrate levels are off the charts, but no white blood cells which is the usual for urine infections. I don't know if that could skew an hpt or not? Anyway, I am heading to Toronto today for a conference until Friday. I will test again tomorrow morning, FMU and see if I can see a faint line again or not. (I am using cheapie internet tests - and have one FRER test that I am saving for 14 dpiui). I really don't even have my hopes up because there's no way any of you would see anything if I posted a pic...heck I think I am imagining it! Arrgghh!!!!


----------



## Tella

I just got back from the FS. I have one follicle that is 22mm and ready to be triggered. There was some smaller ones but he didn&#8217;t measure them. So im doing my injection tonight at 8pm and then going on Thurday at 8:00 for DH and the IUI at 12:30(40 hour past trigger). Im super excited. He said my lining looked great and everything else also looks great!

I've also started temping again on Monday, so I will also confirm O along with the monitoring of the IUI!

Fx'd for you girls that are about to test and loads of follicle growth dust for those follicles for those still waiting for IUI!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## siblingwishes

Tella said:


> I just got back from the FS. I have one follicle that is 22mm and ready to be triggered. There was some smaller ones but he didnt measure them. So im doing my injection tonight at 8pm and then going on Thurday at 8:00 for DH and the IUI at 12:30(40 hour past trigger). Im super excited. He said my lining looked great and everything else also looks great!
> 
> I've also started temping again on Monday, so I will also confirm O along with the monitoring of the IUI!
> 
> Fx'd for you girls that are about to test and loads of follicle growth dust for those follicles for those still waiting for IUI!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Tjat's great tella! Good luck!


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies! So I am 13dpo and no af but my temps DIPPED way low today so she is on her way. I did test and it was a BFN. 
Had an appt with the RE and we are going to do femara this month along with a trigger shot (my first one!) and then IUI, and progesterone if needed. I am hopeful for this next cycle, but it is really hard to go through this....its painful to see another BFN. I literally am going mad!
I immediately asked about IVF and he snapped me back to reality. Said NOT YET. 3 more IUIS first. Fingers crossed.


----------



## froliky2011

Good Luck Everyone! I'm at doctor's office now. Baby Dust to Everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tella - wonderful news and good luck with the IUI! :dust:

jchic- I am sorry this month didn't work out. Sounds like you have a great plan for this upcoming cycle, I wish you luck :dust:

Froliky2011 - ooh, blood test day! When do you get the results? Let us know the numbers :)


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Hey ladies! So I am 13dpo and no af but my temps DIPPED way low today so she is on her way. I did test and it was a BFN.
> Had an appt with the RE and we are going to do femara this month along with a trigger shot (my first one!) and then IUI, and progesterone if needed. I am hopeful for this next cycle, but it is really hard to go through this....its painful to see another BFN. I literally am going mad!
> I immediately asked about IVF and he snapped me back to reality. Said NOT YET. 3 more IUIS first. Fingers crossed.

I'm sorry hun, but you're not out till the witch shows. Fingers still crossed for you!!


----------



## haj624

ladies i feel so blah this morning. idk why I'm just feeling so negative. I've been so hopeful the past few days and i just feel totally out of the race today. im 11 dpiui, my boobs arent sore, i havent had IB, i have pains in my abdomen but that happens sometimes. what was new was my back hurt, but thinking about it last night and today maybe my back just hurt:nope: 4 days till i test but im not feeling positive.


----------



## Tella

jchic said:


> Hey ladies! So I am 13dpo and no af but my temps DIPPED way low today so she is on her way. I did test and it was a BFN.
> Had an appt with the RE and we are going to do femara this month along with a trigger shot (my first one!) and then IUI, and progesterone if needed. I am hopeful for this next cycle, but it is really hard to go through this....its painful to see another BFN. I literally am going mad!
> I immediately asked about IVF and he snapped me back to reality. Said NOT YET. 3 more IUIS first. Fingers crossed.

Sorry about the BFN :hugs: :hug:

My FS also said 3 IUI's before IVF, so there must be some value behind it.


----------



## Tella

haj624 said:


> ladies i feel so blah this morning. idk why I'm just feeling so negative. I've been so hopeful the past few days and i just feel totally out of the race today. im 11 dpiui, my boobs arent sore, i havent had IB, i have pains in my abdomen but that happens sometimes. what was new was my back hurt, but thinking about it last night and today maybe my back just hurt:nope: 4 days till i test but im not feeling positive.

Its a huge rollercoaster this TTC, we all know how you feel :hugs: 

All i can say is that most of the BFP's in the last while that has been on BnB didnt have any symptoms. So dont go by that.

I dont know if you guys have heard of PUPO (pregnant untill proven otherwise) it is used in the IVF forums alot, but i have decided to take on that mentality as well. So after IUI im gonna be PUPO and treat myself as such....crazy i know but i need to stay possitive some how.


----------



## haj624

Tella said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> ladies i feel so blah this morning. idk why I'm just feeling so negative. I've been so hopeful the past few days and i just feel totally out of the race today. im 11 dpiui, my boobs arent sore, i havent had IB, i have pains in my abdomen but that happens sometimes. what was new was my back hurt, but thinking about it last night and today maybe my back just hurt:nope: 4 days till i test but im not feeling positive.
> 
> Its a huge rollercoaster this TTC, we all know how you feel :hugs:
> 
> All i can say is that most of the BFP's in the last while that has been on BnB didnt have any symptoms. So dont go by that.
> 
> I dont know if you guys have heard of PUPO (pregnant untill proven otherwise) it is used in the IVF forums alot, but i have decided to take on that mentality as well. So after IUI im gonna be PUPO and treat myself as such....crazy i know but i need to stay possitive some how.Click to expand...


Youre right its so hard. see for me idk if that would work bc if i keep telling myself im pregnant and then get that bfn is crushes me :cry:


----------



## jchic

Haj - I still have hope for you! Dont count yourself out just yet. 

Tella - I agree, I think that is a great way to be. To be honest, we put alot of pressure on ourselves and we are planners and are always trying to control things that might be out of our hands. I think God is good, and I know that we will be blessed with babies when he decides the time is right...I have to believe that or I will go crazy!

I do wonder why they do 3 IUIs before IVF? Interesting for sure....


----------



## Tella

haj624 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> ladies i feel so blah this morning. idk why I'm just feeling so negative. I've been so hopeful the past few days and i just feel totally out of the race today. im 11 dpiui, my boobs arent sore, i havent had IB, i have pains in my abdomen but that happens sometimes. what was new was my back hurt, but thinking about it last night and today maybe my back just hurt:nope: 4 days till i test but im not feeling positive.
> 
> Its a huge rollercoaster this TTC, we all know how you feel :hugs:
> 
> All i can say is that most of the BFP's in the last while that has been on BnB didnt have any symptoms. So dont go by that.
> 
> I dont know if you guys have heard of PUPO (pregnant untill proven otherwise) it is used in the IVF forums alot, but i have decided to take on that mentality as well. So after IUI im gonna be PUPO and treat myself as such....crazy i know but i need to stay possitive some how.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre right its so hard. see for me idk if that would work bc if i keep telling myself im pregnant and then get that bfn is crushes me :cry:Click to expand...

It crushes me as well but have decided that nothing came from being apprehensive so I might as well be super possitive :D. GL anyway again :hugs:


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Haj - I still have hope for you! Dont count yourself out just yet.
> 
> Tella - I agree, I think that is a great way to be. To be honest, we put alot of pressure on ourselves and we are planners and are always trying to control things that might be out of our hands. I think God is good, and I know that we will be blessed with babies when he decides the time is right...I have to believe that or I will go crazy!
> 
> I do wonder why they do 3 IUIs before IVF? Interesting for sure....

Thanks hun.


I do have a question for you ladies though. This morning my puppy was barking and it woke me up and I thought in my head, its probably almost time to get up plus i had to pee so I took my temp. it was 97.9. I got up went to the bathroom came back and looked at the clock. It was 4:55. I dont get up till 7:45-8. So it took me like ten min to fall back asleep. my alarm went off at 7:45 and i took my temp. it was 98.64. 7:45 is around the normal time I take it but since I only went back to sleep for a little less then 3 hrs does that mean the tem wasn't accurate?


----------



## haj624

Tella said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> ladies i feel so blah this morning. idk why I'm just feeling so negative. I've been so hopeful the past few days and i just feel totally out of the race today. im 11 dpiui, my boobs arent sore, i havent had IB, i have pains in my abdomen but that happens sometimes. what was new was my back hurt, but thinking about it last night and today maybe my back just hurt:nope: 4 days till i test but im not feeling positive.
> 
> Its a huge rollercoaster this TTC, we all know how you feel :hugs:
> 
> All i can say is that most of the BFP's in the last while that has been on BnB didnt have any symptoms. So dont go by that.
> 
> I dont know if you guys have heard of PUPO (pregnant untill proven otherwise) it is used in the IVF forums alot, but i have decided to take on that mentality as well. So after IUI im gonna be PUPO and treat myself as such....crazy i know but i need to stay possitive some how.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre right its so hard. see for me idk if that would work bc if i keep telling myself im pregnant and then get that bfn is crushes me :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It crushes me as well but have decided that nothing came from being apprehensive so I might as well be super possitive :D. GL anyway again :hugs:Click to expand...

That's a great way to look at it. Good luck to you as well!!:hugs:


----------



## ChristineGG

Hey everyone! I hope you all are doing well and in good spirits! 
AFM AF came yesterday, I was thinking maybe it was spotting but this morning confirmed its AF. I will be going in for my CD3 u/s and bloodwork tomorrow.
:dust::dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> I do have a question for you ladies though. This morning my puppy was barking and it woke me up and I thought in my head, its probably almost time to get up plus i had to pee so I took my temp. it was 97.9. I got up went to the bathroom came back and looked at the clock. It was 4:55. I dont get up till 7:45-8. So it took me like ten min to fall back asleep. my alarm went off at 7:45 and i took my temp. it was 98.64. 7:45 is around the normal time I take it but since I only went back to sleep for a little less then 3 hrs does that mean the tem wasn't accurate?

Hey you should see why this gives you and if it a little different maybe adjust it to what it says. I've had that happen once and someone told me about it. I think it kinda helps in situations like that. https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## haj624

ChristineGG said:


> Hey everyone! I hope you all are doing well and in good spirits!
> AFM AF came yesterday, I was thinking maybe it was spotting but this morning confirmed its AF. I will be going in for my CD3 u/s and bloodwork tomorrow.
> :dust::dust:

Sry to hear about AF:hugs: Hope next month is your month!!:thumbup:


----------



## MrsC8776

ChristineGG said:


> Hey everyone! I hope you all are doing well and in good spirits!
> AFM AF came yesterday, I was thinking maybe it was spotting but this morning confirmed its AF. I will be going in for my CD3 u/s and bloodwork tomorrow.
> :dust::dust:

Sorry to hear about AF :hugs:. Fx next month is your month!


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I do have a question for you ladies though. This morning my puppy was barking and it woke me up and I thought in my head, its probably almost time to get up plus i had to pee so I took my temp. it was 97.9. I got up went to the bathroom came back and looked at the clock. It was 4:55. I dont get up till 7:45-8. So it took me like ten min to fall back asleep. my alarm went off at 7:45 and i took my temp. it was 98.64. 7:45 is around the normal time I take it but since I only went back to sleep for a little less then 3 hrs does that mean the tem wasn't accurate?
> 
> Hey you should see why this gives you and if it a little different maybe adjust it to what it says. I've had that happen once and someone told me about it. I think it kinda helps in situations like that. https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.phpClick to expand...

Hi thanks so much. I just tried it about and it adjusted it to 98.48


----------



## ChristineGG

haj624 said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I hope you all are doing well and in good spirits!
> AFM AF came yesterday, I was thinking maybe it was spotting but this morning confirmed its AF. I will be going in for my CD3 u/s and bloodwork tomorrow.
> :dust::dust:
> 
> Sry to hear about AF:hugs: Hope next month is your month!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: I'm just glad that tomorrow is day3 already.


----------



## ChristineGG

MrsC8776 said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I hope you all are doing well and in good spirits!
> AFM AF came yesterday, I was thinking maybe it was spotting but this morning confirmed its AF. I will be going in for my CD3 u/s and bloodwork tomorrow.
> :dust::dust:
> 
> Sorry to hear about AF :hugs:. Fx next month is your month!Click to expand...

Thanks! AF came early this month, tomorrow will be day3 already. 
Today is the day DH comes home, right?


----------



## haj624

ChristineGG said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I hope you all are doing well and in good spirits!
> AFM AF came yesterday, I was thinking maybe it was spotting but this morning confirmed its AF. I will be going in for my CD3 u/s and bloodwork tomorrow.
> :dust::dust:
> 
> Sry to hear about AF:hugs: Hope next month is your month!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs: I'm just glad that tomorrow is day3 already.Click to expand...

Ov will be here before you know it!!:flower:


----------



## ChristineGG

haj624 said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I hope you all are doing well and in good spirits!
> AFM AF came yesterday, I was thinking maybe it was spotting but this morning confirmed its AF. I will be going in for my CD3 u/s and bloodwork tomorrow.
> :dust::dust:
> 
> Sry to hear about AF:hugs: Hope next month is your month!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs: I'm just glad that tomorrow is day3 already.Click to expand...
> 
> Ov will be here before you know it!!:flower:Click to expand...

It sure will be! Fxd for you!!


----------



## saffiya

siblingwishes said:


> Equal - how many days ago did you stop the progesterone? I read it could delay AF a little bit...you were to start Sunday right?
> 
> Saffiya - usually iui is around 36 hrs post trigger, unless your follies are big (over 20mm) , then they may do your iui sooner. We were told to BD the night of the trigger, then the day after iui...but we don't have sperm issues. If you have sperm issues, then you need 2 to 3 days of build-up!
> 
> AFM - well I tested last night - BFN...then I tested this morning with fmu and I am losing my mind! I can see the faintest shadow of a line (I think) but DH can't see it and I am thinking maybe it is just in my imagination. But I have some sort of weird infection in my urine or something...I had my ND test it last Friday and my Nitrate levels are off the charts, but no white blood cells which is the usual for urine infections. I don't know if that could skew an hpt or not? Anyway, I am heading to Toronto today for a conference until Friday. I will test again tomorrow morning, FMU and see if I can see a faint line again or not. (I am using cheapie internet tests - and have one FRER test that I am saving for 14 dpiui). I really don't even have my hopes up because there's no way any of you would see anything if I posted a pic...heck I think I am imagining it! Arrgghh!!!!



Thank i wasnt to sure about all the info for iui but you ladies have helped me out a lot... Well the witch finally showed her face today:( but its a good thing because on day three i can start my clomid again and began my next cycle... My husband has to get blood work done and get his sperm checked on friday so i am hoping for the best....


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I do have a question for you ladies though. This morning my puppy was barking and it woke me up and I thought in my head, its probably almost time to get up plus i had to pee so I took my temp. it was 97.9. I got up went to the bathroom came back and looked at the clock. It was 4:55. I dont get up till 7:45-8. So it took me like ten min to fall back asleep. my alarm went off at 7:45 and i took my temp. it was 98.64. 7:45 is around the normal time I take it but since I only went back to sleep for a little less then 3 hrs does that mean the tem wasn't accurate?
> 
> Hey you should see why this gives you and if it a little different maybe adjust it to what it says. I've had that happen once and someone told me about it. I think it kinda helps in situations like that. https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.phpClick to expand...
> 
> Hi thanks so much. I just tried it about and it adjusted it to 98.48Click to expand...

Not a problem. I'm glad I could help and it helped you.



ChristineGG said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I hope you all are doing well and in good spirits!
> AFM AF came yesterday, I was thinking maybe it was spotting but this morning confirmed its AF. I will be going in for my CD3 u/s and bloodwork tomorrow.
> :dust::dust:
> 
> Sorry to hear about AF :hugs:. Fx next month is your month!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! AF came early this month, tomorrow will be day3 already.
> Today is the day DH comes home, right?Click to expand...

YEs today is the day he comes home. He should actually be on his way right now from Atlanta but when they went to take off the plane's engine wouldn't start so they had to get off the plane. Now we are playing the waiting game trying to figure out when he will actually be here. He's so close yet so far away. *sigh*


----------



## ChristineGG

MrsC8776 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I do have a question for you ladies though. This morning my puppy was barking and it woke me up and I thought in my head, its probably almost time to get up plus i had to pee so I took my temp. it was 97.9. I got up went to the bathroom came back and looked at the clock. It was 4:55. I dont get up till 7:45-8. So it took me like ten min to fall back asleep. my alarm went off at 7:45 and i took my temp. it was 98.64. 7:45 is around the normal time I take it but since I only went back to sleep for a little less then 3 hrs does that mean the tem wasn't accurate?
> 
> Hey you should see why this gives you and if it a little different maybe adjust it to what it says. I've had that happen once and someone told me about it. I think it kinda helps in situations like that. https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.phpClick to expand...
> 
> Hi thanks so much. I just tried it about and it adjusted it to 98.48Click to expand...
> 
> Not a problem. I'm glad I could help and it helped you.
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I hope you all are doing well and in good spirits!
> AFM AF came yesterday, I was thinking maybe it was spotting but this morning confirmed its AF. I will be going in for my CD3 u/s and bloodwork tomorrow.
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear about AF :hugs:. Fx next month is your month!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! AF came early this month, tomorrow will be day3 already.
> Today is the day DH comes home, right?Click to expand...
> 
> YEs today is the day he comes home. He should actually be on his way right now from Atlanta but when they went to take off the plane's engine wouldn't start so they had to get off the plane. Now we are playing the waiting game trying to figure out when he will actually be here. He's so close yet so far away. *sigh*Click to expand...

Thats a pain about the plane but it won't be long now!!:happydance:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi All,
I am new to this forum and current in the TWW and its driving me insane!! I can see the amazing support you ladies are providing each other and sometimes you just need someone to understand exactly how you feel!! 

I had my #1 IUI on January 23rd and trigger on January 22nd. I am now 8dpiui but have no real symptoms just feel tired all the time but that could be because of the extensive stress I am taking everyday to try to read into every symptom!

I still have 7 more days before I test but I broke down and tested today ... obviously a BFN... I am starting to feel it did not work because I have no symptoms at all!

Do you think it's too early to test yet?


----------



## jchic

I am sorry AF came Christine! This cycle is yours for the taking :)

How long have you been ttc for?


----------



## wantbabysoon

GL for your next cycle Christine!


----------



## saffiya

ChristineGG your not a lone my af came this morning also... The good thing is we can start our new cycle and hope that this month be our month with getting a bfp..


----------



## jchic

AF just showed up for me. Next cycle!


----------



## BlueStorm

Congrats Froliky on your BFP :happydance:

Saffiya - Good luck with your day 3 bloodwork and ultrasound

Equal - I was on Progesterone Supps last cycle and I actually got break through bleeding while still taking them so I think it is different for everyone. Some say it takes a few days after they stop them :shrug:

ChristineGG - Sorry about AF but at least it's day 3 tommorw. That always makes me feel better knowing I can start a new cycle.

Hi Wantbaby - I would say it's too early to test but at least you know the trigger is out of your system


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry about AF ChristineGG :hugs:
You too Saffiya! And jchic :( :hug: to you all

Wantbabysoon - yes I'd say it's too early. Wait till at least 10 or 11 dpiui and use an early detection test. Good luck! I look forward to hearing what happens

Jchic - the whole 3 IUI before moving on thing I was told it's because if IUI is going to work in almost all cases it happens in 3 cycles. I'm thinking more people have success though, I've heard on here on some having success on 4th 5th and 6th tries.


----------



## Tella

jchic said:


> Haj - I still have hope for you! Dont count yourself out just yet.
> 
> Tella - I agree, I think that is a great way to be. To be honest, we put alot of pressure on ourselves and we are planners and are always trying to control things that might be out of our hands. I think God is good, and I know that we will be blessed with babies when he decides the time is right...I have to believe that or I will go crazy!
> 
> I do wonder why they do 3 IUIs before IVF? Interesting for sure....

From what I've read, they say if IUI is gonna work, it will work within 3 cycles. And most FS will not do more than 3 because of that fact.


----------



## MrsC8776

Tella I hope you are right. This is my third. Our FS wants us to do 6-7 without meds before even thinking about anything else. I've come to realize the place I go to is way out of the norm! :wacko:


----------



## Tella

Christine, Jchic, Saffiya > So sorry the witch got u girls! :hugs: 

The next cycle will be your bfp cycle's! :thumpup:

I've just done my trigger and surprisingly it wasn't so bad :) Doc told us to BD tonight and then not again till after the IUI. But I'm not sure about that, any input?


----------



## fertilesoul

I am 14 days past trigger, 13 days past IUI, and 12 dpo. I caved and POAS. I see a line and can't stop shaking. Could this be real or is my mind playing tricks on me? Last time I saw a second line on an HPT was March 2008. Blood draw in 2 days


----------



## haj624

fertilesoul said:


> I am 14 days past trigger, 13 days past IUI, and 12 dpo. I caved and POAS. I see a line and can't stop shaking. Could this be real or is my mind playing tricks on me? Last time I saw a second line on an HPT was March 2008. Blood draw in 2 days

AHHH!! Fingers crossed!! Was this your first IUI??


----------



## drsquid

my only issue with the idea of iui not working if it doesnt work in 3 cycles is that you only have a 10-20% chance per cycle of pregnancy. 3 cycles is still a pretty low percent chance.


----------



## wantbabysoon

fertilesoul said:



> I am 14 days past trigger, 13 days past IUI, and 12 dpo. I caved and POAS. I see a line and can't stop shaking. Could this be real or is my mind playing tricks on me? Last time I saw a second line on an HPT was March 2008. Blood draw in 2 days

Hang in there! BFP is just around the corner!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

fertilesoul said:


> I am 14 days past trigger, 13 days past IUI, and 12 dpo. I caved and POAS. I see a line and can't stop shaking. Could this be real or is my mind playing tricks on me? Last time I saw a second line on an HPT was March 2008. Blood draw in 2 days

Hooray! I'm so happy for you, it worked! You must be thrilled!
:happydance:


----------



## haj624

Hopeful-did you conceive your 1st on the 1st IUI??


----------



## Hopeful42nd

haj624 said:


> Hopeful-did you conceive your 1st on the 1st IUI??

2nd IUI for both. For me 2nd time's a charm :) :thumbup:


----------



## haj624

Hopeful42nd said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful-did you conceive your 1st on the 1st IUI??
> 
> 2nd IUI for both. For me 2nd time's a charm :) :thumbup:Click to expand...

lol i'm hoping for 1st for me, but I will gladly take 2nd :thumbup:

If you don't mind me asking what are some things you and dh do during your cycle


----------



## ChristineGG

jchic said:


> I am sorry AF came Christine! This cycle is yours for the taking :)
> 
> How long have you been ttc for?

Thanks jchic! We have been trying since May 2010, this was my first medicated cycle and IUI. Fxd for you and lots of baby dust! 
:dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

wantbabysoon said:


> GL for your next cycle Christine!

Thanks wantbabysoon! Where are you in your cycle! Lots of baby dust to you!
:dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

saffiya said:


> ChristineGG your not a lone my af came this morning also... The good thing is we can start our new cycle and hope that this month be our month with getting a bfp..

Sorry to hear that Saffiya :flower: Tomorrow will be CD3 for me so I will be having an u/s and bloodwork then start my injections tomorrow night! Keep me posted on how your doing. Good Luck and lots of baby dust to you!!
:dust::dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

jchic said:


> AF just showed up for me. Next cycle!

Sorry jchic :flower: What are you taking for medication? Lots of baby dust to you! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

BlueStorm said:


> Congrats Froliky on your BFP :happydance:
> 
> Saffiya - Good luck with your day 3 bloodwork and ultrasound
> 
> Equal - I was on Progesterone Supps last cycle and I actually got break through bleeding while still taking them so I think it is different for everyone. Some say it takes a few days after they stop them :shrug:
> 
> ChristineGG - Sorry about AF but at least it's day 3 tommorw. That always makes me feel better knowing I can start a new cycle.
> 
> Hi Wantbaby - I would say it's too early to test but at least you know the trigger is out of your system

Thanks BlueStorm! Sounds like you are a few days ahead of me. Keep me posted on your progress!lots of baby dust! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

Hopeful42nd said:


> Sorry about AF ChristineGG :hugs:
> You too Saffiya! And jchic :( :hug: to you all
> 
> Wantbabysoon - yes I'd say it's too early. Wait till at least 10 or 11 dpiui and use an early detection test. Good luck! I look forward to hearing what happens
> 
> Jchic - the whole 3 IUI before moving on thing I was told it's because if IUI is going to work in almost all cases it happens in 3 cycles. I'm thinking more people have success though, I've heard on here on some having success on 4th 5th and 6th tries.

Thanks Hopeful42nd! Congratulations again :happydance:


----------



## ChristineGG

Tella said:


> Christine, Jchic, Saffiya > So sorry the witch got u girls! :hugs:
> 
> The next cycle will be your bfp cycle's! :thumpup:
> 
> I've just done my trigger and surprisingly it wasn't so bad :) Doc told us to BD tonight and then not again till after the IUI. But I'm not sure about that, any input?

Thanks Tella! My RE tells us not to have unprotected BD at all during the process. I will be talking to him tomorrow night and it's a question that I plan on asking him (I seem to forget but will try to remember lol). Fxd for you that this is your month! Lots of baby dust! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

fertilesoul said:


> I am 14 days past trigger, 13 days past IUI, and 12 dpo. I caved and POAS. I see a line and can't stop shaking. Could this be real or is my mind playing tricks on me? Last time I saw a second line on an HPT was March 2008. Blood draw in 2 days

A line is a line! Fxd crossed for you!
:dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

haj624 said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful-did you conceive your 1st on the 1st IUI??
> 
> 2nd IUI for both. For me 2nd time's a charm :) :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i'm hoping for 1st for me, but I will gladly take 2nd :thumbup:
> 
> If you don't mind me asking what are some things you and dh do during your cycleClick to expand...

I take prenatals, omega 3-6-9, he takes men's multi-vitamins, wild salmon/omega oils. No drinking alcohol or more than a drink, eating healthy with lots of fruits and veggies, I eat toast with honey and cinnamon for breakfast, this cycle I drank a few glasses of grapefruit juice around implantation time. Not much really. I don't lay down and rest for two days like some ppl, I just can't chasing my son around. Is this what you were looking for info wise?


----------



## siblingwishes

Tella - that is exactly what we were told - BD night of trigger, then not til after IUI.

Fertilesoul - I hope this is it for you! I had a hint of a line this morning, but not enough to convince me...will test again tomorrow.


----------



## froliky2011

ChristineGG - Sooooo Sorry!!!!! :hugs::dust: :dust: For next cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

WantBaby - My doctor told me today that she thought 12 days past IUI was early to test positive. Fingers, toes etc. crossed!! Baby Dust!! Good Luck!!

MrsC - Glad to hear you have company now. My doctor told me she would do 4 IUI cycles and if no BFP we would discuss other options.

Saffiya - Soo Sorry!!!!!!! :hugs::dust::dust: For next cycle!!!!!!!

Tella - Baby Dust!!!!!!!! I hope your TWW goes by fast!!! :dust: :dust:

Jchic - Soooo Sorry!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: :dust: :dust: For next cycle!!!!!!!

haj624 - Honestly, I had no symptoms other than my temp did stay higher than usual but it would range between .3 to .9 degrees higher than other cycles during the TWW. Other than that, I still have absolutely no symptoms!

Fertilesoul - Good Luck!! It sounds very good!!!!! :dust: :dust:

Congrats to those with BFPs!!!


----------



## froliky2011

I don't have the blood test results yet, but they did another urine test and it was positive. Fingers, toes and everything else crossed!!! I leave for vacation tomorrow. It's hard to type on my phone so my updates/posts will be few and short. (Especially since my darn phone inserts stupid stuff). Love to you all!!!!!!!!!! I have so much empathy for you all and wish nothing more than for everyone to get a BFP!!!


----------



## ChristineGG

froliky2011 said:


> ChristineGG - Sooooo Sorry!!!!! :hugs::dust: :dust: For next cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WantBaby - My doctor told me today that she thought 12 days past IUI was early to test positive. Fingers, toes etc. crossed!! Baby Dust!! Good Luck!!
> 
> MrsC - Glad to hear you have company now. My doctor told me she would do 4 IUI cycles and if no BFP we would discuss other options.
> 
> Saffiya - Soo Sorry!!!!!!! :hugs::dust::dust: For next cycle!!!!!!!
> 
> Tella - Baby Dust!!!!!!!! I hope your TWW goes by fast!!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> Jchic - Soooo Sorry!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: :dust: :dust: For next cycle!!!!!!!
> 
> haj624 - Honestly, I had no symptoms other than my temp did stay higher than usual but it would range between .3 to .9 degrees higher than other cycles during the TWW. Other than that, I still have absolutely no symptoms!
> 
> Fertilesoul - Good Luck!! It sounds very good!!!!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> Congrats to those with BFPs!!!

Thanks froliky2011! So happy for you! When are the blood tests coming back? Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you! It sounds like its your month :happydance::happydance:


----------



## siblingwishes

Okay, yes I am addicted to peeing on a stick...well peeing in a cup really because I use the Internet cheapies. Anyway, I thought maybe I had a line this morning...but SUPER SUPER faint. I just tested again ( 7PM my time) and holy shit I see a line for sure now! I am going to try to post a pic in a minute. It is still really really faint - but I swear I can see it! Shit and now I am at a conference, sitting in my hotel room by myself! Friggin frig! Okay going to try to post a pic...


----------



## siblingwishes

Okay, let me know if you can see it - it is a crappy pic taken with my blackberry though...
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120131-00012.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## ChristineGG

siblingwishes said:


> Okay, let me know if you can see it - it is a crappy pic taken with my blackberry though...

I haven't used this kind of test only the digital. Am I looking at the bright pink line? Because I see a very bright pink line!


----------



## siblingwishes

ChristineGG said:


> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> Okay, let me know if you can see it - it is a crappy pic taken with my blackberry though...
> 
> I haven't used this kind of test only the digital. Am I looking at the bright pink line? Because I see a very bright pink line!Click to expand...

No, that's the control line...there is a very very faint line to the left of the control line


----------



## ChristineGG

siblingwishes said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> Okay, let me know if you can see it - it is a crappy pic taken with my blackberry though...
> 
> I haven't used this kind of test only the digital. Am I looking at the bright pink line? Because I see a very bright pink line!Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's the control line...there is a very very faint line to the left of the control lineClick to expand...

I do see a faint one next to the control. Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you! When are you having bloodwork done?


----------



## ChristineGG

siblingwishes said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> Okay, let me know if you can see it - it is a crappy pic taken with my blackberry though...
> 
> I haven't used this kind of test only the digital. Am I looking at the bright pink line? Because I see a very bright pink line!Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's the control line...there is a very very faint line to the left of the control lineClick to expand...

I definitely see the line, I can see it without enlarging the picture :happydance:


----------



## Equal

siblingwishes said:


> Equal - how many days ago did you stop the progesterone? I read it could delay AF a little bit...you were to start Sunday right?
> 
> Saffiya - usually iui is around 36 hrs post trigger, unless your follies are big (over 20mm) , then they may do your iui sooner. We were told to BD the night of the trigger, then the day after iui...but we don't have sperm issues. If you have sperm issues, then you need 2 to 3 days of build-up!
> 
> AFM - well I tested last night - BFN...then I tested this morning with fmu and I am losing my mind! I can see the faintest shadow of a line (I think) but DH can't see it and I am thinking maybe it is just in my imagination. But I have some sort of weird infection in my urine or something...I had my ND test it last Friday and my Nitrate levels are off the charts, but no white blood cells which is the usual for urine infections. I don't know if that could skew an hpt or not? Anyway, I am heading to Toronto today for a conference until Friday. I will test again tomorrow morning, FMU and see if I can see a faint line again or not. (I am using cheapie internet tests - and have one FRER test that I am saving for 14 dpiui). I really don't even have my hopes up because there's no way any of you would see anything if I posted a pic...heck I think I am imagining it! Arrgghh!!!!

Ya I would have gotten it on sunday......its tuesday night and still nothing..


----------



## Equal

wow so I took a day off from BnB and I missed so much!! Congrats and Sorry to everyone!!


AFM...still waiting for AF....argh...


----------



## wantbabysoon

ChristineGG said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> GL for your next cycle Christine!
> 
> Thanks wantbabysoon! Where are you in your cycle! Lots of baby dust to you!
> :dust:Click to expand...

I had my first IUI on 23rd Jan.. now in the TWW!! I will take a HPT on Monday (if I can hold on until then .. LOL)

Baby dust to you as well!


----------



## wantbabysoon

froliky2011 said:


> ChristineGG - Sooooo Sorry!!!!! :hugs::dust: :dust: For next cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WantBaby - My doctor told me today that she thought 12 days past IUI was early to test positive. Fingers, toes etc. crossed!! Baby Dust!! Good Luck!!
> 
> MrsC - Glad to hear you have company now. My doctor told me she would do 4 IUI cycles and if no BFP we would discuss other options.
> 
> Saffiya - Soo Sorry!!!!!!! :hugs::dust::dust: For next cycle!!!!!!!
> 
> Tella - Baby Dust!!!!!!!! I hope your TWW goes by fast!!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> Jchic - Soooo Sorry!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: :dust: :dust: For next cycle!!!!!!!
> 
> haj624 - Honestly, I had no symptoms other than my temp did stay higher than usual but it would range between .3 to .9 degrees higher than other cycles during the TWW. Other than that, I still have absolutely no symptoms!
> 
> Fertilesoul - Good Luck!! It sounds very good!!!!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> Congrats to those with BFPs!!!

Thanks froliky2011.. that makes me feel better! But the thing I am obsessing about is that apart from the minor cramping couple days after IUI, I have absolutely no symptoms! I guess I will find out next week


----------



## wantbabysoon

froliky2011 said:


> I don't have the blood test results yet, but they did another urine test and it was positive. Fingers, toes and everything else crossed!!! I leave for vacation tomorrow. It's hard to type on my phone so my updates/posts will be few and short. (Especially since my darn phone inserts stupid stuff). Love to you all!!!!!!!!!! I have so much empathy for you all and wish nothing more than for everyone to get a BFP!!!

Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

siblingwishes said:


> Okay, let me know if you can see it - it is a crappy pic taken with my blackberry though...

I can see it without enlarging the image!! Congrats!


----------



## ChristineGG

wantbabysoon said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> GL for your next cycle Christine!
> 
> Thanks wantbabysoon! Where are you in your cycle! Lots of baby dust to you!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I had my first IUI on 23rd Jan.. now in the TWW!! I will take a HPT on Monday (if I can hold on until then .. LOL)
> 
> Baby dust to you as well![/QUOT
> That's great, less than a week!! Fxd for you!Click to expand...


----------



## BlueStorm

ChristineGG said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Froliky on your BFP :happydance:
> 
> Saffiya - Good luck with your day 3 bloodwork and ultrasound
> 
> Equal - I was on Progesterone Supps last cycle and I actually got break through bleeding while still taking them so I think it is different for everyone. Some say it takes a few days after they stop them :shrug:
> 
> ChristineGG - Sorry about AF but at least it's day 3 tommorw. That always makes me feel better knowing I can start a new cycle.
> 
> Hi Wantbaby - I would say it's too early to test but at least you know the trigger is out of your system
> 
> Thanks BlueStorm! Sounds like you are a few days ahead of me. Keep me posted on your progress!lots of baby dust!
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

u

Yes I think we are pretty close..keep me posted too! Fxd for us and everyone else!


----------



## BlueStorm

siblingwishes said:


> Okay, let me know if you can see it - it is a crappy pic taken with my blackberry though...

I can see a line and im looking from my phone!! Fxd!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All, I have been stalking this site for a week now and finally decided to say something. I am 35 and trying to have a baby on my own. I had my first IUI on January 20th. I tested yesterday and got a :bfn: so I'm hoping I might still have a chance. I guess we'll see.


----------



## fertilesoul

Thanks for the warm comments all. I sure hope this will be sticky. Nervous but trying to have hope. 

Ok here's my pic from 12 dpo. I had a cup of coffee, and peeing a lot, so I took this test an hour after I had peed for the third time this morning. The control line is supposed to be blue and below it is the test line in red.
 



Attached Files:







photo-9.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## fertilesoul

haj624 said:


> AHHH!! Fingers crossed!! Was this your first IUI??

First IUI. Post-wash S/A with only 1.2 million sperm and doc said not to get my hopes up. So I was not expecting to see a second line today. Still in disbelief.


----------



## drsquid

congrats.. i still wonder what my sperm count was on my last iui. got to remember to ask this time. so excited for you


----------



## Nicker

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi All, I have been stalking this site for a week now and finally decided to say something. I am 35 and trying to have a baby on my own. I had my first IUI on January 20th. I tested yesterday and got a :bfn: so I'm hoping I might still have a chance. I guess we'll see.

Hey there. I am 38 and trying to have a baby on my own. Mamadreams and dr squid are also single mom wannabes. Welcome!!!


----------



## Nicker

fertilesoul said:


> Thanks for the warm comments all. I sure hope this will be sticky. Nervous but trying to have hope.
> 
> Ok here's my pic from 12 dpo. I had a cup of coffee, and peeing a lot, so I took this test an hour after I had peed for the third time this morning. The control line is supposed to be blue and below it is the test line in red.

No question there is a line there!! On the third pee even. Awesome :happydance:


----------



## Nicker

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi All, I have been stalking this site for a week now and finally decided to say something. I am 35 and trying to have a baby on my own. I had my first IUI on January 20th. I tested yesterday and got a :bfn: so I'm hoping I might still have a chance. I guess we'll see.

That is only 11 days... not adding a :bfn: to your front page status yet.:nope:


----------



## Tella

siblingwishes & fertilesoul > :wohoo: those are definitely lines on those tests!!!!!! Cant wait to see the darker lines and beta's from both of you.

Loving it that the BFP's are starting to roll in on the threads!

AFM > I discussed it wiht DH last night and we desided to not BD last night and wait till Thursday night after the IUI, then we will BD again just for good measure.

How many of you girls still temp whilst doing IUI? I know it can give alot of insight into when I O but im scared its gonna give me something else to worry about. Like if i O a day early or late from IUI? I prefer late as i know there will be spermies waiting but if it is early there will be none as we DTD on Sunday morning last :dohh:


----------



## drsquid

nicker- how you doing btw?


----------



## siblingwishes

fertilesoul - YAY!!!!!!
here is my FRER from 3AM:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120201-00014.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## wobberly

I had my first IUI on Monday and I am testing on 13th Feb, can I join? xx


----------



## Nicker

wobberly said:


> I had my first IUI on Monday and I am testing on 13th Feb, can I join? xx

Most certainly can!


----------



## Nicker

drsquid said:


> nicker- how you doing btw?

Hanging in there. Trigger has officially disappeared from hpt. For a line that stayed faint it sure stuck around for a long time. Halfway through the tww. Normally Saturday should be af but I know that won't happen because of the progesterone. I always have sore bbs a week before and no sign of that yet.


----------



## Nicker

By the way.... All of you :bfp: ladies please stick around with us on this thread


----------



## jchic

Congrats to all the BFPS! I am on CD1 today, YUCK! 
I have faith that the next few cycles will work! Doing IUI with femara and a trigger this time :)


----------



## haj624

siblingwishes said:


> fertilesoul - YAY!!!!!!
> here is my FRER from 3AM:

ahhhh!! Congrats!!:baby::baby::baby:

was this your first iui?


----------



## siblingwishes

haj624 said:


> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> fertilesoul - YAY!!!!!!
> here is my FRER from 3AM:
> 
> ahhhh!! Congrats!!:baby::baby::baby:
> 
> was this your first iui?Click to expand...

This was my first iui, but my second round of Femara. The first cycle we did Fem, Ovidrel, TI and Crinone. This cycle we did the Femara 5mg CD3-7, Ovidrel 250 mcg CD11, BD CD11, iui CD 13, started Prometrium CD14 at night.


----------



## haj624

siblingwishes said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> fertilesoul - YAY!!!!!!
> here is my FRER from 3AM:
> 
> ahhhh!! Congrats!!:baby::baby::baby:
> 
> was this your first iui?Click to expand...
> 
> This was my first iui, but my second round of Femara. The first cycle we did Fem, Ovidrel, TI and Crinone. This cycle we did the Femara 5mg CD3-7, Ovidrel 250 mcg CD11, BD CD11, iui CD 13, started Prometrium CD14 at night.Click to expand...

What is femara and Prometrium?


----------



## siblingwishes

Haj - Femara is another fertility drug, instead of clomid. If clomid doesn't work for some ladies, femara usually does. Prometrium is progesterone supplements. I have had 3 m/c in the last 2 yrs so it is a preventative measure. I am praying for this bean to stick!!!

I just got an appointment for an ultrasound on Feb.27.


----------



## diliapickle

Can I join? I have my first IUI this morning!


----------



## haj624

siblingwishes said:


> Haj - Femara is another fertility drug, instead of clomid. If clomid doesn't work for some ladies, femara usually does. Prometrium is progesterone supplements. I have had 3 m/c in the last 2 yrs so it is a preventative measure. I am praying for this bean to stick!!!
> 
> I just got an appointment for an ultrasound on Feb.27.

Thats soooo exciting!!! Hoping this is a sticky bean!!!


----------



## haj624

fertilesoul said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> AHHH!! Fingers crossed!! Was this your first IUI??
> 
> First IUI. Post-wash S/A with only 1.2 million sperm and doc said not to get my hopes up. So I was not expecting to see a second line today. Still in disbelief.Click to expand...

that is so exciting!!! Definitely gives us all hope!! What exactly is the issue with your dh's sperm?


----------



## haj624

Hopeful42nd said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful-did you conceive your 1st on the 1st IUI??
> 
> 2nd IUI for both. For me 2nd time's a charm :) :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i'm hoping for 1st for me, but I will gladly take 2nd :thumbup:
> 
> If you don't mind me asking what are some things you and dh do during your cycleClick to expand...
> 
> I take prenatals, omega 3-6-9, he takes men's multi-vitamins, wild salmon/omega oils. No drinking alcohol or more than a drink, eating healthy with lots of fruits and veggies, I eat toast with honey and cinnamon for breakfast, this cycle I drank a few glasses of grapefruit juice around implantation time. Not much really. I don't lay down and rest for two days like some ppl, I just can't chasing my son around. Is this what you were looking for info wise?Click to expand...

Yup!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## haj624

diliapickle said:


> Can I join? I have my first IUI this morning!

Welcome!!:flower:


----------



## BlueStorm

Fertilesoul & Siblingwishes - WhooHoo...Congrats :wohoo:


Tella - I decided to temp this cycle b\c I didn't on my first IUI cycle and I was so worried that I did not O at the right time it drove me nuts, so I decided to do it this time, I have heard that the meds can mess with your temps (not sure if there is any truth to that or not)

AFM - I went in this morning and I have 1 16mm 1 17mm 1 15mm and a few 14mm follies. He said the 16 and 17 will go but probably not any others so I will trigger tonight and then IUI Thursday and Friday morning. I decided not to BD tonight since we have male factor and just BD on saturday after IUI's.
Does anyone think my follies are too small? I have read so many with much bigger but I think they are worried if we wait another day I will have too many and they won't do the IUI with more than 3. I guess they still have today and tonight to grow al ittle and since they grew so fast maybe they will grow by tomorrow morning??


----------



## mamadreams

Congrats to everyone with a BFP!!! It's so reassuring to see that people are succeeding. It gives me hope!

AFM - I found out on Monday that my AMH level is low - 3.1 so I am hoping that I get a BFP soon! I have three more IUI's (one more natural, two medicated) before I am referrred to IVF. I really can't afford IVF... I am about a week away from my second IUI - hoping for a BFP!!

Welcome everyone whose new - OnMyOwn - feel free to ask me any questions you might have. Good luck!


----------



## diliapickle

So doctor was negative about our chances :( only 2 million sperm and he said he wanted to see minimally 5 million but 10 would be better. And already told us to start considering IVF. I'm trying to not get down though and stay positive anyways!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thanks for the welcome Nicker, I really appreciate it! It's nice to know there are a few other people out there trying to do this on their own. 

diliapickle, don't be too down. I had a fertility doctor tell me that because of my diminished ovarian reserve, chances of me ever having a baby of my own were less than 5%. I was so shocked by what he told me I went back to my regular OB who said that in no way did my test results show that. She said to never let someone take away your dream or what you want with comments, there are women everywhere who are told they will NEVER have babies that end up getting pregnant when they aren't even trying. :)


----------



## drsquid

im single and doing this myself too..

i have my us sat. im kinda worried there will be too many follicles (taking femara). but since im 38 , i dont know if there is a limit on number of follicles since the chance of any pregnancy is lower. im willing to give it a go regardless and reduce if required. fingers crossed that there are enough to get a :bfp: and that they are big enough on sat to trigger for mon or tues.


----------



## siblingwishes

mamadreams said:


> Congrats to everyone with a BFP!!! It's so reassuring to see that people are succeeding. It gives me hope!
> 
> AFM - I found out on Monday that my AMH level is low - 3.1 so I am hoping that I get a BFP soon! I have three more IUI's (one more natural, two medicated) before I am referrred to IVF. I really can't afford IVF... I am about a week away from my second IUI - hoping for a BFP!!
> 
> Welcome everyone whose new - OnMyOwn - feel free to ask me any questions you might have. Good luck!

My AMH is 0.16 and I just got my BFP on Round 2 of femara! Keep hope!


----------



## wantbabysoon

diliapickle said:


> Can I join? I have my first IUI this morning!

Welcome! I just joined a couple days back and this group is amazing!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I had my first IUI after two months of Femera (December was a bust due to timing) and Ovidrel. When I went in for my us I had 3 follies 22 and bigger on the right side and two 18 and 19 mm on my left. I'm scared to test again and my cycle is so scattered that I'm not 100% sure when AF if due.


----------



## babydreamer02

I took two days off from posting and this thead got super long! 

Congrats to all those who have gotten:bfp::bfp::bfp: !!! that is soo exciting to see all the BFP's. Gives us ladies hope! 

Fertilesoul..Congrats! I know my Dr. told us that any number lower then 5million they don't expect it to work. So to see that you had 1.2 million post wash gives those hope with lower count! I wish you nothing but sticky dust. and a Happy and healthy 9mths! 

Nicker..What DP trigger did the trigger stop showing on your HPT? I am getting all worried I didn't Ovulate and my trigger left out of my system at 6dpt. Last time I triggered it left out at like 10 or 12dpt so it has me worried. I did have ovulation pains 1dpt but for some reason I am worried. I hope you get your BFP soon! 

To all those waiting to test :dust::dust::dust: to you all! 

AFM- I have decided to stop obsessing over symptoms or non symptoms. It is driving me nuts. I also found out that the military RE we go to only does IUI's every other month so if I don't get a BFP this cycle I have to wait till April cycle. ( i would have to sit out march ) We are moving from here at the end of summer and we are just going to probably move on to IVF. 9yrs of TTC is taking it toll on me emotionally and I think it's time to move on! Staying positive for this cycle!


----------



## haj624

Because I am beyonnndd antsy this month I went a bought a $1 store cheapie from Deals and tested this afternoon:dohh:...not fmu obviously and got a bfn. but I'm not letting that discourage me considering it wasn't fmu and I'm only 11dpo


----------



## jchic

Fingers crossed for you Haj :) It will happen for you!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Fingers crossed for you Haj :) It will happen for you!

Thanks hun, I know i swore I wouldnt test till Saturday but I had to run to the $1 store for something and of course there the tests were at the check out line :dohh:


----------



## jchic

Ha! I know what you mean. Dont stress too much about the negative right now, its still way early. I am sure it will be a BFP!
How many IUI's are you going to do? My next IUI will be triggered, which I am happy about!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Ha! I know what you mean. Dont stress too much about the negative right now, its still way early. I am sure it will be a BFP!
> How many IUI's are you going to do? My next IUI will be triggered, which I am happy about!

I hope so:happydance:

I think 3. This one was triggered. Like I've said before my husbands morphology is what makes me nervous. and my dr said i had a lot of follicles but i never got the sizes so of course I'm worrying about that. Also I see so many women on her with prgesterone issue or other things...and i started worrying todya what if i have something like that and thats whats causing the issue and i have no idea.


----------



## babydreamer02

haj624 said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Ha! I know what you mean. Dont stress too much about the negative right now, its still way early. I am sure it will be a BFP!
> How many IUI's are you going to do? My next IUI will be triggered, which I am happy about!
> 
> I hope so:happydance:
> 
> I think 3. This one was triggered. Like I've said before my husbands morphology is what makes me nervous. and my dr said i had a lot of follicles but i never got the sizes so of course I'm worrying about that. Also I see so many women on her with prgesterone issue or other things...and i started worrying todya what if i have something like that and thats whats causing the issue and i have no idea.Click to expand...

I wish you luck! Don't give up hope this cycle! I know I was put on progestrone because of previous mc's. Did your dr. check your lining? I know clomid does thin it out and after I came off of Clomid my lining was a lot thicker.


----------



## haj624

babydreamer02 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Ha! I know what you mean. Dont stress too much about the negative right now, its still way early. I am sure it will be a BFP!
> How many IUI's are you going to do? My next IUI will be triggered, which I am happy about!
> 
> I hope so:happydance:
> 
> I think 3. This one was triggered. Like I've said before my husbands morphology is what makes me nervous. and my dr said i had a lot of follicles but i never got the sizes so of course I'm worrying about that. Also I see so many women on her with prgesterone issue or other things...and i started worrying todya what if i have something like that and thats whats causing the issue and i have no idea.Click to expand...
> 
> I wish you luck! Don't give up hope this cycle! I know I was put on progestrone because of previous mc's. Did your dr. check your lining? I know clomid does thin it out and after I came off of Clomid my lining was a lot thicker.Click to expand...

 Thank you!! I'm trying not to. No, he hasnt. I'm on my 4 cycle of clomid, so if i dont get my BFP this cycle I am going to ask him about it for next cycle


----------



## dragon13

We have been trying to conceive naturally for 3 years and no luck. I have been pregnant before 9 years ago (naturally) but had a miscarriage. Started going to the RE 1 year ago. We did all the testing and both of us are find, DX of unexplained infertility. I just had my 2nd IUI a couple of days ago on 01/30 this time with clomid/follistim/ovidrel...which resulted in 3 follicles sizes 15,13,11 on CD11, doctor said to continue with follistim 50iu two more days and then trigger on CD14 and we went in 36 hours later for the IUI. Other than mild back pain and cramping the day of the iui. I didnt really feel anything. The first IUI I did in December I was just on clomid/ovidrel and had only 1 good follicle and the 2nd one not big enough. But the day of and after my iui I had really bad cramping...of course that turned out to be a BFN. Husband had 43 million/95% motility. Has anybody had no symptoms with their IUI and still got a BFP or vice versa? I hoping for twins but I am happy and blessed with just one.


----------



## jchic

Dragon,

Best of luck to you! Keep faith and welcome to this thread! The ladies here are very supportive, so ask away!

xx


----------



## ChristineGG

siblingwishes said:


> mamadreams said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone with a BFP!!! It's so reassuring to see that people are succeeding. It gives me hope!
> 
> AFM - I found out on Monday that my AMH level is low - 3.1 so I am hoping that I get a BFP soon! I have three more IUI's (one more natural, two medicated) before I am referrred to IVF. I really can't afford IVF... I am about a week away from my second IUI - hoping for a BFP!!
> 
> Welcome everyone whose new - OnMyOwn - feel free to ask me any questions you might have. Good luck!
> 
> My AMH is 0.16 and I just got my BFP on Round 2 of femara! Keep hope!Click to expand...

Congratulations! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ChristineGG

Hey! I had my CD3 u/s and bloodwork today. I had a good amount of follies but also have 3 large cysts. The nurse called and said my doctor wants to cancel me this cycle and hopes they go away so I can start back next cycle. This is just a minor bump and i'll be back (gives me a few weeks to get back to my spinning class- I've taken off the last 2 months and it shows!) :winkwink::I wish you all good luck this month and lots of baby dust!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## haj624

I just realized how mental i am. im sitting at work and just got heartburn and got wayyyyy too excited. who gets excited about a buring in their chest and throat?? Thats right any woman trying ttc:dohh:


----------



## babydreamer02

ChristineGG said:


> Hey! I had my CD3 u/s and bloodwork today. I had a good amount of follies but also have 3 large cysts. The nurse called and said my doctor wants to cancel me this cycle and hopes they go away so I can start back next cycle. This is just a minor bump and i'll be back (gives me a few weeks to get back to my spinning class- I've taken off the last 2 months and it shows!) :winkwink::I wish you all good luck this month and lots of baby dust!
> :dust::dust::dust:

Sorry your cycle was cancelled. I know what you mean about stopping workout classes and it showing! Whenever I have a break in cycles I look at it as a time to work on ME! No stressing and no worrying about all those different signs! I love spinning btw! I just hate those damn seats!


----------



## babydreamer02

haj624 said:


> I just realized how mental i am. im sitting at work and just got heartburn and got wayyyyy too excited. who gets excited about a buring in their chest and throat?? Thats right any woman trying ttc:dohh:


Ha Ha! NO you are not mental! :loopy: hahaha!! When I have nausea or my boobs hurt as I run up the stairs or get up in the middle of the night, I smile and get excited ! lol... I hope this is it for you :winkwink:

lots of :dust::dust:


----------



## haj624

babydreamer02 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I just realized how mental i am. im sitting at work and just got heartburn and got wayyyyy too excited. who gets excited about a buring in their chest and throat?? Thats right any woman trying ttc:dohh:
> 
> 
> Ha Ha! NO you are not mental! :loopy: hahaha!! When I have nausea or my boobs hurt as I run up the stairs or get up in the middle of the night, I smile and get excited ! lol... I hope this is it for you :winkwink:
> 
> lots of :dust::dust:Click to expand...

haha I'm the same way...my problem is i over analyze every ache and pain. its not like i havent had heart burn before but have it 3 days before af is due makes you excited!


----------



## babydreamer02

haj624 said:


> babydreamer02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I just realized how mental i am. im sitting at work and just got heartburn and got wayyyyy too excited. who gets excited about a buring in their chest and throat?? Thats right any woman trying ttc:dohh:
> 
> 
> Ha Ha! NO you are not mental! :loopy: hahaha!! When I have nausea or my boobs hurt as I run up the stairs or get up in the middle of the night, I smile and get excited ! lol... I hope this is it for you :winkwink:
> 
> lots of :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> haha I'm the same way...my problem is i over analyze every ache and pain. its not like i havent had heart burn before but have it 3 days before af is due makes you excited!Click to expand...

Yes! I am just like that! lol..even after the iui I was like what is that or I feel something and my husband is like go back to sleep! lol


----------



## Nicker

wantbabysoon said:


> diliapickle said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I have my first IUI this morning!
> 
> Welcome! I just joined a couple days back and this group is amazing!Click to expand...

I agree!!


----------



## haj624

babydreamer02 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreamer02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I just realized how mental i am. im sitting at work and just got heartburn and got wayyyyy too excited. who gets excited about a buring in their chest and throat?? Thats right any woman trying ttc:dohh:
> 
> 
> Ha Ha! NO you are not mental! :loopy: hahaha!! When I have nausea or my boobs hurt as I run up the stairs or get up in the middle of the night, I smile and get excited ! lol... I hope this is it for you :winkwink:
> 
> lots of :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> haha I'm the same way...my problem is i over analyze every ache and pain. its not like i havent had heart burn before but have it 3 days before af is due makes you excited!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! I am just like that! lol..even after the iui I was like what is that or I feel something and my husband is like go back to sleep! lolClick to expand...

haha its good to know im not alone. every day i say to my husband ok i feel this this and this butttt it could also be this this and this making me feel this way. like last week when i got a stuffy nose and sore throat i was like oh those are symptoms or it could just be that its january and i have a cold lol


----------



## babydreamer02

haj624 said:


> babydreamer02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreamer02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I just realized how mental i am. im sitting at work and just got heartburn and got wayyyyy too excited. who gets excited about a buring in their chest and throat?? Thats right any woman trying ttc:dohh:
> 
> 
> Ha Ha! NO you are not mental! :loopy: hahaha!! When I have nausea or my boobs hurt as I run up the stairs or get up in the middle of the night, I smile and get excited ! lol... I hope this is it for you :winkwink:
> 
> lots of :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> haha I'm the same way...my problem is i over analyze every ache and pain. its not like i havent had heart burn before but have it 3 days before af is due makes you excited!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! I am just like that! lol..even after the iui I was like what is that or I feel something and my husband is like go back to sleep! lolClick to expand...
> 
> haha its good to know im not alone. every day i say to my husband ok i feel this this and this butttt it could also be this this and this making me feel this way. like last week when i got a stuffy nose and sore throat i was like oh those are symptoms or it could just be that its january and i have a cold lolClick to expand...

Ha Ha! That sounds like me to a T !!!


----------



## babydreamer02

Nicker- Did you see the question I posted for you?


----------



## ChristineGG

babydreamer02 said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey! I had my CD3 u/s and bloodwork today. I had a good amount of follies but also have 3 large cysts. The nurse called and said my doctor wants to cancel me this cycle and hopes they go away so I can start back next cycle. This is just a minor bump and i'll be back (gives me a few weeks to get back to my spinning class- I've taken off the last 2 months and it shows!) :winkwink::I wish you all good luck this month and lots of baby dust!
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Sorry your cycle was cancelled. I know what you mean about stopping workout classes and it showing! Whenever I have a break in cycles I look at it as a time to work on ME! No stressing and no worrying about all those different signs! I love spinning btw! I just hate those damn seats!Click to expand...

Thanks daydreamer. I LOVE spinning! I'm going to ask my RE tonight if I can continue once I start ttc again. lol, yes the seats are a bit hard! 
Where are you in your cycle? Good luck and lots of baby dust!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Natashadenzy

Hi ladies,

I am new to the IUI page. I was on the TTW page since July, but now after all that trying I finally got my hubby to get tested (I have a 4 yr old daughter w my ex husband) turns out his morphology was bad and the mobility was bad. He had zero "normal" sperm. So we have seen a specialist and they put him on perscription grade supplements to help with creating "normal" sperm. They dis and HSG on me (holy painful!) that looked at my falopian tubes to make sure they were clear, and they were. I had blood work and all is normal. I have 14 resting folicals, normal for my age is 8 to 10 so I have more than enough. 
They put me on Clomid yesterday 100mg for a few days. I am CD6 and I typically O on the 14 CD. That would put me at exactly my birthday :) After the IUI we will do on that day I will injected with pogesterone (sp?) to help makethe bean stick so to speak.
So I will more than likley O on the 9th...IUI on the 10th and then test on the 23rd.
I am super excited about the posibility to have a baby with my soul mate. Who knew things would be this hard? You spend all of your 20's trying NOT ot get preg...and then BOOM when you want to you have trouble.
Anyone else feel this way?
I jguess my big question is why am I on Clomid? Did anyone else w/out issues have to be on Clomid also? I am really worried about having multiple babies!


----------



## Equal

well ladies the little beyatch showed today...FINALLY!! 5 days post progesterone!! 

That being said, I start clomid on sat (given my ultra and bloods are ok) and potential iui on V-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That being said, my AF cramps are KILLER....like wtf mother nature...w.t.f

anyway super excited for this cycle (as you can tell my posts are a lot more anamated then when I was on all those nasty drugs)

Other good news, because im barely able to stand up stright because of the pain, DH is cleaning the bathroom tongiht cause I cant....yess....things are coming up Millhouse!


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies! 

Congrats to all of the bfp's! Happy nine months!!!

@fertilesoul, you have given me so much hope! Congrats on your BFP! We also have MF. Good to know that 1.5 million will work. 

My IUI is tomorrow at 9am (est). I'm super nervous!!! 

Hope to see more BFP's on this thread.


----------



## babydreamer02

ChristineGG said:


> babydreamer02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey! I had my CD3 u/s and bloodwork today. I had a good amount of follies but also have 3 large cysts. The nurse called and said my doctor wants to cancel me this cycle and hopes they go away so I can start back next cycle. This is just a minor bump and i'll be back (gives me a few weeks to get back to my spinning class- I've taken off the last 2 months and it shows!) :winkwink::I wish you all good luck this month and lots of baby dust!
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Sorry your cycle was cancelled. I know what you mean about stopping workout classes and it showing! Whenever I have a break in cycles I look at it as a time to work on ME! No stressing and no worrying about all those different signs! I love spinning btw! I just hate those damn seats!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks daydreamer. I LOVE spinning! I'm going to ask my RE tonight if I can continue once I start ttc again. lol, yes the seats are a bit hard!
> Where are you in your cycle? Good luck and lots of baby dust!
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

I am in the 2ww. I did IUI on the 27th! So I am just waiting. I don't think I ovulated. I had ovulation sharp pains after IUI but idk why I am thinking I didn't! lol


----------



## ChristineGG

babydreamer02 said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreamer02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey! I had my CD3 u/s and bloodwork today. I had a good amount of follies but also have 3 large cysts. The nurse called and said my doctor wants to cancel me this cycle and hopes they go away so I can start back next cycle. This is just a minor bump and i'll be back (gives me a few weeks to get back to my spinning class- I've taken off the last 2 months and it shows!) :winkwink::I wish you all good luck this month and lots of baby dust!
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Sorry your cycle was cancelled. I know what you mean about stopping workout classes and it showing! Whenever I have a break in cycles I look at it as a time to work on ME! No stressing and no worrying about all those different signs! I love spinning btw! I just hate those damn seats!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks daydreamer. I LOVE spinning! I'm going to ask my RE tonight if I can continue once I start ttc again. lol, yes the seats are a bit hard!
> Where are you in your cycle? Good luck and lots of baby dust!
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I am in the 2ww. I did IUI on the 27th! So I am just waiting. I don't think I ovulated. I had ovulation sharp pains after IUI but idk why I am thinking I didn't! lolClick to expand...

Oops you had that in your signature :dohh: I think our mind likes to play tricks on us :winkwink: Did your doctor tell you not to spin while ttc?


----------



## babydreamer02

ChristineGG said:


> babydreamer02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreamer02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey! I had my CD3 u/s and bloodwork today. I had a good amount of follies but also have 3 large cysts. The nurse called and said my doctor wants to cancel me this cycle and hopes they go away so I can start back next cycle. This is just a minor bump and i'll be back (gives me a few weeks to get back to my spinning class- I've taken off the last 2 months and it shows!) :winkwink::I wish you all good luck this month and lots of baby dust!
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Sorry your cycle was cancelled. I know what you mean about stopping workout classes and it showing! Whenever I have a break in cycles I look at it as a time to work on ME! No stressing and no worrying about all those different signs! I love spinning btw! I just hate those damn seats!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks daydreamer. I LOVE spinning! I'm going to ask my RE tonight if I can continue once I start ttc again. lol, yes the seats are a bit hard!
> Where are you in your cycle? Good luck and lots of baby dust!
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I am in the 2ww. I did IUI on the 27th! So I am just waiting. I don't think I ovulated. I had ovulation sharp pains after IUI but idk why I am thinking I didn't! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oops you had that in your signature :dohh: I think our mind likes to play tricks on us :winkwink: Did your doctor tell you not to spin while ttc?Click to expand...

He told me to do the regular workouts that I do. During the 2ww he wants me to cool off on the heavy duty running I do and things like that. But spinning was fine he said. As long as I did it before TTC


----------



## ChristineGG

babydreamer02 said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreamer02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreamer02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hey! I had my CD3 u/s and bloodwork today. I had a good amount of follies but also have 3 large cysts. The nurse called and said my doctor wants to cancel me this cycle and hopes they go away so I can start back next cycle. This is just a minor bump and i'll be back (gives me a few weeks to get back to my spinning class- I've taken off the last 2 months and it shows!) :winkwink::I wish you all good luck this month and lots of baby dust!
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Sorry your cycle was cancelled. I know what you mean about stopping workout classes and it showing! Whenever I have a break in cycles I look at it as a time to work on ME! No stressing and no worrying about all those different signs! I love spinning btw! I just hate those damn seats!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks daydreamer. I LOVE spinning! I'm going to ask my RE tonight if I can continue once I start ttc again. lol, yes the seats are a bit hard!
> Where are you in your cycle? Good luck and lots of baby dust!
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I am in the 2ww. I did IUI on the 27th! So I am just waiting. I don't think I ovulated. I had ovulation sharp pains after IUI but idk why I am thinking I didn't! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oops you had that in your signature :dohh: I think our mind likes to play tricks on us :winkwink: Did your doctor tell you not to spin while ttc?Click to expand...
> 
> He told me to do the regular workouts that I do. During the 2ww he wants me to cool off on the heavy duty running I do and things like that. But spinning was fine he said. As long as I did it before TTCClick to expand...

That's great that he says you can spin! My heart rate goes up pretty high so I wasn't sure about it :thumbup:


----------



## ChristineGG

MrsCompass said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Congrats to all of the bfp's! Happy nine months!!!
> 
> @fertilesoul, you have given me so much hope! Congrats on your BFP! We also have MF. Good to know that 1.5 million will work.
> 
> My IUI is tomorrow at 9am (est). I'm super nervous!!!
> 
> Hope to see more BFP's on this thread.

I had b2b IUI a few weeks ago, it wasn't bad at all! How many follies/size do you have? Good luck tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Nicker

babydreamer02 said:


> Nicker- Did you see the question I posted for you?

I did see it and in my mind I had answered but I guess I didn't. Sorry about that. No, I didn't go back to the doctor to see if I ovulated or not. I will just let this cycle play out. 

Eventhough the line on the hpt was really light, it stayed there for 6 days after the trigger so I have to assume it did it's job. I'm just taking it all one day at a time.

If this cycle was unsuccessful I move on to injectibles next cycle. I don't know details yet.


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies just wanted to check in real quick. I'm half way through the 2ww and still staying sane! Dh did finally make it home. It has been so nice to finally have him back for a little while. 

Welcome all the new ladies :hi:
For everyone going in for their IUI soon or testing soon good luck! :thumbup: 

Congrats to new BFP's that I missed!


----------



## Nicker

Equal said:


> well ladies the little beyatch showed today...FINALLY!! 5 days post progesterone!!
> 
> That being said, I start clomid on sat (given my ultra and bloods are ok) and potential iui on V-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That being said, my AF cramps are KILLER....like wtf mother nature...w.t.f
> 
> anyway super excited for this cycle (as you can tell my posts are a lot more anamated then when I was on all those nasty drugs)
> 
> Other good news, because im barely able to stand up stright because of the pain, DH is cleaning the bathroom tongiht cause I cant....yess....things are coming up Millhouse!

Glad you are on to your new cycle and things are looking up!!

This evening I am rather bitchy and exhausted.

I have been thinking... All of you talk about having day 3 ultrasounds for each cycle. My Doc said nothing about that. He told me that if my beta is negative to talk to his nurse before starting the clomid again because he wants to add the injectibles but he said nothing about the scan. This concerns me because if it ended up that I did not ovulate, will there not be cysts to have to go away before I can do a new cycle?


----------



## Nicker

Natashadenzy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am new to the IUI page. I was on the TTW page since July, but now after all that trying I finally got my hubby to get tested (I have a 4 yr old daughter w my ex husband) turns out his morphology was bad and the mobility was bad. He had zero "normal" sperm. So we have seen a specialist and they put him on perscription grade supplements to help with creating "normal" sperm. They dis and HSG on me (holy painful!) that looked at my falopian tubes to make sure they were clear, and they were. I had blood work and all is normal. I have 14 resting folicals, normal for my age is 8 to 10 so I have more than enough.
> They put me on Clomid yesterday 100mg for a few days. I am CD6 and I typically O on the 14 CD. That would put me at exactly my birthday :) After the IUI we will do on that day I will injected with pogesterone (sp?) to help makethe bean stick so to speak.
> So I will more than likley O on the 9th...IUI on the 10th and then test on the 23rd.
> I am super excited about the posibility to have a baby with my soul mate. Who knew things would be this hard? You spend all of your 20's trying NOT ot get preg...and then BOOM when you want to you have trouble.
> Anyone else feel this way?
> I jguess my big question is why am I on Clomid? Did anyone else w/out issues have to be on Clomid also? I am really worried about having multiple babies!

Welcome!!


----------



## Nicker

MrsC8776 said:


> Nicker... The first page looks great thank you so much for doing all that and adding all the baby dust!!

No problem.. Anyone please let me know if I am missing something or someone. I can only add or edit in the evenings usually as I can't do that from my phone.


----------



## babydreamer02

Nicker said:


> babydreamer02 said:
> 
> 
> Nicker- Did you see the question I posted for you?
> 
> I did see it and in my mind I had answered but I guess I didn't. Sorry about that. No, I didn't go back to the doctor to see if I ovulated or not. I will just let this cycle play out.
> 
> Eventhough the line on the hpt was really light, it stayed there for 6 days after the trigger so I have to assume it did it's job. I'm just taking it all one day at a time.
> 
> If this cycle was unsuccessful I move on to injectibles next cycle. I don't know details yet.Click to expand...

No worries! I was just wondering because mine lasted that long and I was wondering. Last trigger I did it was with Novarel and it last longer but it also had more hcg then ovidrel. Are you having any symptoms? We seem to be a day apart in this iui!


----------



## Nicker

diliapickle said:


> Can I join? I have my first IUI this morning!

Welcome!!


----------



## Nicker

diliapickle said:


> So doctor was negative about our chances :( only 2 million sperm and he said he wanted to see minimally 5 million but 10 would be better. And already told us to start considering IVF. I'm trying to not get down though and stay positive anyways!

The gals here are great at helping each other to stay positive. :dust: to you!


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsCompass said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Congrats to all of the bfp's! Happy nine months!!!
> 
> @fertilesoul, you have given me so much hope! Congrats on your BFP! We also have MF. Good to know that 1.5 million will work.
> 
> My IUI is tomorrow at 9am (est). I'm super nervous!!!
> 
> Hope to see more BFP's on this thread.

Good luck for your IUI!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Today has been one of those days where I just cant focus on staying positive!

I am extremely tired for the past 2 days (but that could be because I am thinking about a baby every second that I am awake :))

It's been 9dpiui for me but I have absolutely no symptoms and shouldnt I have felt implantation if it did happen this month..


----------



## Nicker

babydreamer02 said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreamer02 said:
> 
> 
> Nicker- Did you see the question I posted for you?
> 
> I did see it and in my mind I had answered but I guess I didn't. Sorry about that. No, I didn't go back to the doctor to see if I ovulated or not. I will just let this cycle play out.
> 
> Eventhough the line on the hpt was really light, it stayed there for 6 days after the trigger so I have to assume it did it's job. I'm just taking it all one day at a time.
> 
> If this cycle was unsuccessful I move on to injectibles next cycle. I don't know details yet.Click to expand...
> 
> No worries! I was just wondering because mine lasted that long and I was wondering. Last trigger I did it was with Novarel and it last longer but it also had more hcg then ovidrel. Are you having any symptoms? We seem to be a day apart in this iui!Click to expand...

I have tried really hard to not to think about symptoms. I know that the progesterone can cause all of the early symptoms so I try to remind myself of that. There was one thing though... and I hate to even say it because I am trying not to get my hopes up and I don't want to jinx anything so I have been trying to squash it and haven't said anything. On Monday I was experiencing all kinds of twinges and pinches. I also had bizarre belly button pain for about an hour on Tuesday. Now I know the belly button is high, but I have been looking it up and there have been some women who describe the same pain I had around implantation. I have also read that it is possible for implantation 4dpo.... I am trying to take it all with a grain of salt though.


----------



## Nicker

wantbabysoon said:


> Today has been one of those days where I just cant focus on staying positive!
> 
> I am extremely tired for the past 2 days (but that could be because I am thinking about a baby every second that I am awake :))
> 
> It's been 9dpiui for me but I have absolutely no symptoms and shouldnt I have felt implantation if it did happen this month..

MANY women do not feel any thing at implantation.


----------



## mamadreams

Good luck to everyone in the TWW and with the IUI's! My fingers are crossed for more BFP's!

Nicker - I don't know if you are at a fertility clinic or with your GP, but at my clinic it works like this: 

I call on my Day 1 to report the start of my cycle and then go in on Day 3 for a full bladder abdominal ultrasound (they view my uterus), an internal ultrasound (for antral follicle count) and blood work for hormone levels. I then go back on Day 10 for internal ultrasound and blood work and every day after that until I am just about to ovulate, I get the shot of Ovidrel and then come back the next morning for ultrasound and blood work one last time before the do the IUI at noon.

I am farily certain that the day 3 antral follicle count is pretty standard - what does everyone else do?


----------



## Nicker

dragon13 said:


> We have been trying to conceive naturally for 3 years and no luck. I have been pregnant before 9 years ago (naturally) but had a miscarriage. Started going to the RE 1 year ago. We did all the testing and both of us are find, DX of unexplained infertility. I just had my 2nd IUI a couple of days ago on 01/30 this time with clomid/follistim/ovidrel...which resulted in 3 follicles sizes 15,13,11 on CD11, doctor said to continue with follistim 50iu two more days and then trigger on CD14 and we went in 36 hours later for the IUI. Other than mild back pain and cramping the day of the iui. I didnt really feel anything. The first IUI I did in December I was just on clomid/ovidrel and had only 1 good follicle and the 2nd one not big enough. But the day of and after my iui I had really bad cramping...of course that turned out to be a BFN. Husband had 43 million/95% motility. Has anybody had no symptoms with their IUI and still got a BFP or vice versa? I hoping for twins but I am happy and blessed with just one.


Welcome Dragon! I think many women have no symptoms and end up with a BFP. I hope you and I will be two of them!


----------



## Nicker

mamadreams said:


> Good luck to everyone in the TWW and with the IUI's! My fingers are crossed for more BFP's!
> 
> Nicker - I don't know if you are at a fertility clinic or with your GP, but at my clinic it works like this:
> 
> I call on my Day 1 to report the start of my cycle and then go in on Day 3 for a full bladder abdominal ultrasound (they view my uterus), an internal ultrasound (for antral follicle count) and blood work for hormone levels. I then go back on Day 10 for internal ultrasound and blood work and every day after that until I am just about to ovulate, I get the shot of Ovidrel and then come back the next morning for ultrasound and blood work one last time before the do the IUI at noon.
> 
> I am farily certain that the day 3 antral follicle count is pretty standard - what does everyone else do?


My guy is a fertility dude. He probably is just crossing that bridge when and if we come to it. He did tell me to not just take the clomid but to call the nurse.


----------



## Nicker

babydreamer02 said:


> Nicker..What DP trigger did the trigger stop showing on your HPT? I am getting all worried I didn't Ovulate and my trigger left out of my system at 6dpt. Last time I triggered it left out at like 10 or 12dpt so it has me worried. I did have ovulation pains 1dpt but for some reason I am worried. I hope you get your BFP soon!

Oh this question!! LOL...nope I missed it until now.

Siblingwishes has a :bfp: and she only had a light line that was gone after a week:thumbup:


----------



## Nicker

ChristineGG said:


> Hey! I had my CD3 u/s and bloodwork today. I had a good amount of follies but also have 3 large cysts. The nurse called and said my doctor wants to cancel me this cycle and hopes they go away so I can start back next cycle. This is just a minor bump and i'll be back (gives me a few weeks to get back to my spinning class- I've taken off the last 2 months and it shows!) :winkwink::I wish you all good luck this month and lots of baby dust!
> :dust::dust::dust:

March is your month Christine!!!


----------



## drsquid

i dont get the week 3 count. just day 12 because i missed ovulation in dec and required a trigger


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks for updating my name on the first cycle, Nicker!

Anyone else take their temperature? Today is my IUI and took my temp as usual but temp is still low which means I haven't ovulated. I am 31 hours post trigger shot as I type this.


----------



## Nicker

MrsCompass said:


> Thanks for updating my name on the first cycle, Nicker!
> 
> Anyone else take their temperature? Today is my IUI and took my temp as usual but temp is still low which means I haven't ovulated. I am 31 hours post trigger shot as I type this.

I have read 36-39 hours is when most women ovulate. No worries.


----------



## siblingwishes

Okay long post coming up...(and sorry if I miss anyone)

Welcome to the new ladies! This is an amazing, busy group! You have to keep up! lol

Equal - haha your post made me laugh! Thank god for small miracles eh? Sorry the :witch: is being such a nasty beyatch!

Christine - sorry about the cysts - that sucks. But you OWN March! Did they say why they think that happened, and are they altering your protocol?

Dragon13 - I didn't feel anything except mild cramping the day of and the day after iui, until around 8dpiui. And as Nicker said, i tested out my trigger and the line was always very faint, and gone 7 days post trigger. I did not even feel O this cycle(and I usually do)

Babydreamer - did you trigger? If so, you definitely O'd i think. I didn't feel O this cycle.

MrsC - yay for DH being home!!!

Trina - best of luck today! Let us know what your #s are! It's gonna be great, I just know it!

Nicker - I don't and never went for a day 3 scan or bloodwork. I just took femara from CD3-7, had scan on CD11, and this month I triggered CD 11 with an 18.5 and a 15mm - at 11 PM. My iui was CD 13 at 11:30 AM. We BD'd the night of the trigger - but I know that's not an option for you. Anyway I wouldn't worry about the day 3 monitoring as my clinic doesn't do it either...

Haj - How are you holding up? I really hope the heartburn is a good sign! FXFXFX

Sending tons of :dust: to all you ladies!


----------



## BlueStorm

MrsCompass said:


> Thanks for updating my name on the first cycle, Nicker!
> 
> 
> Anyone else take their temperature? Today is my IUI and took my temp as usual but temp is still low which means I haven't ovulated. I am 31 hours post trigger shot as I type this.

I took mine this morn and it is low..i have iui today and am only 12 hours post trigger...good luck today!


----------



## siblingwishes

Thought I would post the symptoms I had in the tww, because I obsessively searched them out while in my tww!

CD 13 - iui
1 dpiui - cramps
2-6 dpiui - gassy, bloated
7dpiui - tired - thought it was just from the Prometrium
8-10 dpiui - had a few spells where my heart felt like it fluttered and I had to catch my breath (never happened before and has happened a few times now, including again last night!), mild lower back pain, mild cramps, tight feeling stomach - like I just did a whackload of stomach crunches - which I definitely did NOT do! A few nausea spells here and there - but thought it was from the Metformin, which can do that to me too. Oh and "tingly" nipples. 
11dpiui - fmu - such a faint line on an Internet cheapie tyhat I think I am imagining it!
11 dpiui - 7PM - a super, super faint, but visible by another person line on an Internet cheapie
12dpiui - 3AM - BFP on FRER!!!!!
13dpiui - I did another Internet cheapie and the line is still so so so faint - I think those tests suck! I am going to go buy some more FRER's so I can see if my line gets darker. 
"Hello my name is Cyndy and I am addicted to peeing on sticks, in cups, sometimes on my hand!" lol


----------



## haj624

ok ladies im 12dpo and my temp dropped from 98.32 to 97.71. I'm guessing AF is on her way:cry: I feel so defeated


----------



## MrsCompass

BlueStorm said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for updating my name on the first cycle, Nicker!
> 
> 
> Anyone else take their temperature? Today is my IUI and took my temp as usual but temp is still low which means I haven't ovulated. I am 31 hours post trigger shot as I type this.
> 
> I took mine this morn and it is low..i have iui today and am only 12 hours post trigger...good luck today!Click to expand...

Blue storm, looks like we are going to be tww buddies!!!

Just waiting for iui. My u/s this morning shows that I haven't ovulated. I got another trigger shot for 3smaller follicles that may release in the next couple of days.


----------



## jchic

Haj - I am sorry hun! You arent out until she shows up. It will happen for you :)


----------



## jchic

Christine - Do you feel the cysts? Sometimes that happens but they go away quickly :)


----------



## BlueStorm

Christine - So sorry about the cysts...I had the same thing happen last cycle from the meds. I thougth I would be more upset then I was that I couldn't start right away, but like you I figured it was a good break. Mine were gone about 2 weeks later.

Natasha - Welcome and good luck, we have low morphology issues as well so I know how you feel

Mrs C - Yay for DH being home, finally! I bet you are one happy girl

Haj - Still hold out hope, the temp dip could mean somethign else as well

Mrs. Compass - We are totally in the TTW together! I hope we get our BFP's

Tella - I hope your IUI went well today! You are in TTW with me and Mrs. Compass


----------



## BlueStorm

Forgot to update about my IUI today...

So I triggered last night with 250 of Ovidrel and had IUI this morning at 8:00. We had 24 million swimmers :happydance: I have my second IUI tomorrow morning, hoping for a good collection from my DH again, but it's usually lower the second day so we will see. 

My OTD is 2/17 :dohh: gotta love the TTW


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> Christine - So sorry about the cysts...I had the same thing happen last cycle from the meds. I thougth I would be more upset then I was that I couldn't start right away, but like you I figured it was a good break. Mine were gone about 2 weeks later.
> 
> Natasha - Welcome and good luck, we have low morphology issues as well so I know how you feel
> 
> Mrs C - Yay for DH being home, finally! I bet you are one happy girl
> 
> Haj - Still hold out hope, the temp dip could mean somethign else as well
> 
> Mrs. Compass - We are totally in the TTW together! I hope we get our BFP's
> 
> Tella - I hope your IUI went well today! You are in TTW with me and Mrs. Compass

I would love to think its implantation, but i think its too late for that. Fingers crossed for you IUI!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

BlueStorm said:


> Forgot to update about my IUI today...
> 
> So I triggered last night with 250 of Ovidrel and had IUI this morning at 8:00. We had 24 million swimmers :happydance: I have my second IUI tomorrow morning, hoping for a good collection from my DH again, but it's usually lower the second day so we will see.
> 
> My OTD is 2/17 :dohh: gotta love the TTW

Sending positive vibes your way! :dust:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

haj624 said:


> ok ladies im 12dpo and my temp dropped from 98.32 to 97.71. I'm guessing AF is on her way:cry: I feel so defeated


I think I'm in the same boat Haj. . . I had my IUI on Jan 20 and I have been feeling crampy last night and today and have a headache today (all signs my AF is coming. The only odd thing is that I am only feeling crampy on my LOW left side. Time to wait and see I guess. :(


----------



## Chiles

Good Luck to all ladies in the TWW, Its not over til the :witch: arrives.

AFM: very much feel dehydrated. So I am trying to hydrate.


----------



## ChristineGG

siblingwishes said:


> Okay long post coming up...(and sorry if I miss anyone)
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies! This is an amazing, busy group! You have to keep up! lol
> 
> Equal - haha your post made me laugh! Thank god for small miracles eh? Sorry the :witch: is being such a nasty beyatch!
> 
> Christine - sorry about the cysts - that sucks. But you OWN March! Did they say why they think that happened, and are they altering your protocol?
> 
> Dragon13 - I didn't feel anything except mild cramping the day of and the day after iui, until around 8dpiui. And as Nicker said, i tested out my trigger and the line was always very faint, and gone 7 days post trigger. I did not even feel O this cycle(and I usually do)
> 
> Babydreamer - did you trigger? If so, you definitely O'd i think. I didn't feel O this cycle.
> 
> MrsC - yay for DH being home!!!
> 
> Trina - best of luck today! Let us know what your #s are! It's gonna be great, I just know it!
> 
> Nicker - I don't and never went for a day 3 scan or bloodwork. I just took femara from CD3-7, had scan on CD11, and this month I triggered CD 11 with an 18.5 and a 15mm - at 11 PM. My iui was CD 13 at 11:30 AM. We BD'd the night of the trigger - but I know that's not an option for you. Anyway I wouldn't worry about the day 3 monitoring as my clinic doesn't do it either...
> 
> Haj - How are you holding up? I really hope the heartburn is a good sign! FXFXFX
> 
> Sending tons of :dust: to all you ladies!

Congratulations again! 
No, they didn't say why I have cysts, I think it's a side effect from the medication. I will be using the same medication next cycle, they do u/s and bloodwork CD3,6 and 9 and call with my protocol in the evening (day of bloodwork). I have an appointment with my RE on the 15th to discuss IVF (I will move to IVF if my next IUI doesn't work)
What do you do for work, sales? I ask because you said you were away for work(I think lol). I'm in sales and have to go away periodically (in March I have auto go away 2x) hoping that I get my BFP by then.


----------



## ChristineGG

jchic said:


> Christine - Do you feel the cysts? Sometimes that happens but they go away quickly :)

Yes, I guess I feel them lol. My stomach hasn't felt "normal" since a day or two after I started the injections.


----------



## ChristineGG

BlueStorm said:


> Christine - So sorry about the cysts...I had the same thing happen last cycle from the meds. I thougth I would be more upset then I was that I couldn't start right away, but like you I figured it was a good break. Mine were gone about 2 weeks later.
> 
> Natasha - Welcome and good luck, we have low morphology issues as well so I know how you feel
> 
> Mrs C - Yay for DH being home, finally! I bet you are one happy girl
> 
> Haj - Still hold out hope, the temp dip could mean somethign else as well
> 
> Mrs. Compass - We are totally in the TTW together! I hope we get our BFP's
> 
> Tella - I hope your IUI went well today! You are in TTW with me and Mrs. Compass

Thanks! 2 weeks isn't bad at all! How did you know they were gone? Did you have pain/cramps from the cysts?


----------



## ChristineGG

BlueStorm said:


> Forgot to update about my IUI today...
> 
> So I triggered last night with 250 of Ovidrel and had IUI this morning at 8:00. We had 24 million swimmers :happydance: I have my second IUI tomorrow morning, hoping for a good collection from my DH again, but it's usually lower the second day so we will see.
> 
> My OTD is 2/17 :dohh: gotta love the TTW

Good luck! I hope you are feeling good :flower:


----------



## BlueStorm

ChristineGG said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Christine - So sorry about the cysts...I had the same thing happen last cycle from the meds. I thougth I would be more upset then I was that I couldn't start right away, but like you I figured it was a good break. Mine were gone about 2 weeks later.
> 
> Natasha - Welcome and good luck, we have low morphology issues as well so I know how you feel
> 
> Mrs C - Yay for DH being home, finally! I bet you are one happy girl
> 
> Haj - Still hold out hope, the temp dip could mean somethign else as well
> 
> Mrs. Compass - We are totally in the TTW together! I hope we get our BFP's
> 
> Tella - I hope your IUI went well today! You are in TTW with me and Mrs. Compass
> 
> Thanks! 2 weeks isn't bad at all! How did you know they were gone? Did you have pain/cramps from the cysts?Click to expand...

I went in about two weeks later because i had a lot of spotting and just wanted to make sure everything was ok. I could totally feel them


----------



## ChristineGG

BlueStorm said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Christine - So sorry about the cysts...I had the same thing happen last cycle from the meds. I thougth I would be more upset then I was that I couldn't start right away, but like you I figured it was a good break. Mine were gone about 2 weeks later.
> 
> Natasha - Welcome and good luck, we have low morphology issues as well so I know how you feel
> 
> Mrs C - Yay for DH being home, finally! I bet you are one happy girl
> 
> Haj - Still hold out hope, the temp dip could mean somethign else as well
> 
> Mrs. Compass - We are totally in the TTW together! I hope we get our BFP's
> 
> Tella - I hope your IUI went well today! You are in TTW with me and Mrs. Compass
> 
> Thanks! 2 weeks isn't bad at all! How did you know they were gone? Did you have pain/cramps from the cysts?Click to expand...
> 
> I went in about two weeks later because i had a lot of spotting and just wanted to make sure everything was ok. I could totally feel themClick to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies!! I wish I could write more but on my small phone. Miss you! Wanted to give you blood test results. Progesterone was 30 and HCG was 47. Blood was taken 2 days before AF was due and 13 data past IUI. Miss you all!!!! Baby Dust to you all!!!


----------



## Nicker

Hey everyone.

I am exhausted this evening and I know I have a late night tomorrow so I am going to post quick and then head out. 

You know how some people just know they are pregnant because they just have that gut feeling. I have a very strong gut feeling today that this isn't my month. On Monday I dared to get my hopes up and today I feel very discouraged but fairly certain I will get a :bfn: I still have another week left in the tww. How do you get through that without going insane?


----------



## froliky2011

Hang in there Nicker!!!! TWW sucks. Baby Dust!!!


----------



## Equal

Nicker -- My clinic always does day 3 ultra before they allow me to start taking clomid, they look for cysits but also check my lining and make sure that everything is ok with my body for the next round
I have an cysts but ive never had them tell me i shouldnt try for that month...

Sorry youre feeling out...i know that feeling...im hoping your gut is wrong!


----------



## Nicker

For the 5 :bfp: people on the board. I would like to add to the first page how many days after IUI you got your :bfp: It might help some of us who want to test too early to relax. Can you refresh my memory please?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Well, my doctors office called this evening (I had bloodwork done yesterday), they said unless I implanted late which is possible, my progesterone levels look too low for me to be pregnant. So, looks like a :bfn: for me his month. Hopefully February will be my month!


----------



## fertilesoul

Nicker said:


> For the 5 :bfp: people on the board. I would like to add to the first page how many days after IUI you got your :bfp: It might help some of us who want to test too early to relax. Can you refresh my memory please?

Tested 12 dpo (13 dpi) and got faint positive on mid-morning urine
Tested 14 dpo (14 dpi) and got instant dark positive at 10:30 pm
Blood test 15 dpo; hcg = 227

I had such little hope I didn't test before 12dpo. Breast tenderness went away 10 dpo, had strong AF back aches 13 and 14 dpo. And now that I'm officially late I feel the breast pain slowly come back. No nausea. No implantation cramps or spotting. 

Nicker, I'm keeping hope alive for you that your BFP is right around the corner :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fertilesoul

Sending positive sticky BFP vibes to those in their TWW 

Fingers crossed for those recently inseminated

And looking forward to hearing updates on those with upcoming ultrasounds and bloow draws!


----------



## siblingwishes

Nicker - I got a super super faint BFP the night of 11dpiui, then a clear bfp on a FRER, fmu on 12 dpiui
also - on 8dpiui I too had an overwhelming sensation of being "out" for the month. I was actually really sad that day and posted about it. So you never know! FX Nicker! The tww really is torture though.

AFM - I had my first pregnancy migraine last night. I had them when I was pg with my DS, then they went away. The last one I had was when I m/c last July. Uggh, I had to get up and leave in the middle of an awards dinner last night. The nausea has also hit - usually middle of the night, early morning. I hope this means my little bean is digging in!


----------



## purplesparkle

hi i'm new to this bit of the site. about to start iui this month will start taking norethisterone tablets to get my period started for following week then start the iui process.

has anyone else done it this way and how have you been finding the iui process?


----------



## Tella

Natasjadenzy > :hi: Welcome :) Most doctors prefer a medicated IUI to a unmedicated as it almost guarantees that you will have ripe eggs available. Although 100mg is a bit high in my opinion for someone that already O on CD14. Have you ever taken Clomid before and not respond?
I think we all feel like that, in school they punt it into you that if you sleep with someone you are going to fall pregnant, they never actually explain what a miracle it really is to fall pregnant.

Good luck with your IUI in a few days time, I had mine yesterday and it was a breeze. 

Equal > Im glad AF arrived at long last, now you can start your meds and get ready for that BFP soon. You might have IUI on Vday, I have Bloods on Vday :happydance: so it will definitely be a great day!

MrsCompass > Hope everything went well with your IUI :)

MrsC > Glad DH is home, it makes it a bit easier atleast :) Hey you half way, I've only started but my doc gave me a bloods order for 12dpiui

Nicker > Do you have PCOS? Dont you do any scans, no CD3 scan? From what I have read just about everyone has a CD3 scan done before meds :wacko: I suppose it all depends on how much in a rush eggy is to get implanted because my doc also said to start taking it very calm around tuesday which will be 5dpo/dpiui (I believe mine is the same, as I had all the O cramps early and stopped about 3 hours after IUI). Fx'd!!!!!!!!!!

Stay positve, make bean feel at home :) There is still loads of time to start feeling pregnant.

Updating with the amount of DPIUI for BFP's is a great idea thanks :hug:

Diliapickly > It might not be great numbers but at the end of the day it still only takes 1 to do the job! :hugs: Fx'd for a BFP this cycle. And look at fertilesoul, she got a BFP with 1.5milproof is in the pudding.

Wantbabysoon > You dont neccesarily need symptoms or implantation pains to get a BFP, you still very much in the running. Sometimes it can take a egg up to 12days to implant.

Mamadreams > Wow you have a lot of blood work done. Mine was call CD1, Scan CD3, Start Meds CD3 -7, Scan CD11, Trigger myself night of CD11, IUI 40hours later on CD13, no scan on CD13 but start Progesterone. Bloodwork on 12DPIUI to confirm BFP, if negative test again in 2 days time if still negative, stop Progesterone and wait for AF. But I suppose you had to have ur LH monitored to see when you O as you did everything natural.

haj > Dont be to discouraged yet, its not over till she arrives. :hugs:

Christine > Hope they disappear quickly!!!!

BlueStorm > Yes we are officially in the 2ww as well :D Everything went well. 

BabyonmyOwn > Fx'd it is bean digging in and not AF!!!

Froliky > yay, so happy about the beta :happydance: cant wait to see them climb!!!

AFM > Sorry for the long post, but had to catch up on like 10 pages.

Ok my IUI was surprisingly quick, doc was in and out in like 90sec, talk about a quickly :haha: :rofl: Numbers where great 30million post wash, 100% motility and good energy as the FS put it. Was very happy as I got to lie down afterwards for about 45mins hope it helped the :spermy:'s Had lots of O pains on the right had side where my 22mm follicle was on CD11, from early yesterday morning. This continued till about 2/3pm along with the cramping after the IUI but I could tell the difference between the two. Then last night about 6hours after IUI, I took out the softcup I put in after the IUI and there were some dark blood in it. First I worried a bit but that was the only bit, nothing when I went to the bathroom again. So im not too worried about that. Today im fine no cramps at all. 

Using progesterone 2 daily Vaginally. I have bloods scheduled for the 14th of February so Fx'd for a Valentines BFP!


----------



## haj624

ladiiiiesssssss help!! so yesterday my temp dropped which made me assume af was on her way. this morning i took m temp and it went up a little. i though it was a little odd bc my period is due tomorrow. plus i felt af like cramps. so i went to the bathroom and when i wiped it was brown. not blood red like normal. is it possible i implanted yesterday and that ib???? im totally freaking out!!!


----------



## Nicker

Tella. No PCOS. I am just old and single. I don't know if he will do a cd3 scan on second cycle. Didn't on first cycle. I did have one in Dec to count how many resting follies I had in order to figure out if I had ovarian failure.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi Ladies,
So until day before yesterday I had absolutely no symptoms and had given up that this is not my month and was getting ready for next IUI... But yesterday evening was my 10dpiui and I had mild cramps in my abdomen... AF like cramps and I was feeling that AF is coming....... the pain lasted for couple of hours and I went to bed at like 8:30 pm... This morning I feel fine but no bleeding..... Isn't it late for implantation? Just worrying too much!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Tella said:


> Natasjadenzy > :hi: Welcome :) Most doctors prefer a medicated IUI to a unmedicated as it almost guarantees that you will have ripe eggs available. Although 100mg is a bit high in my opinion for someone that already O on CD14. Have you ever taken Clomid before and not respond?
> I think we all feel like that, in school they punt it into you that if you sleep with someone you are going to fall pregnant, they never actually explain what a miracle it really is to fall pregnant.
> 
> Good luck with your IUI in a few days time, I had mine yesterday and it was a breeze.
> 
> Equal > Im glad AF arrived at long last, now you can start your meds and get ready for that BFP soon. You might have IUI on Vday, I have Bloods on Vday :happydance: so it will definitely be a great day!
> 
> MrsCompass > Hope everything went well with your IUI :)
> 
> MrsC > Glad DH is home, it makes it a bit easier atleast :) Hey you half way, I've only started but my doc gave me a bloods order for 12dpiui
> 
> Nicker > Do you have PCOS? Dont you do any scans, no CD3 scan? From what I have read just about everyone has a CD3 scan done before meds :wacko: I suppose it all depends on how much in a rush eggy is to get implanted because my doc also said to start taking it very calm around tuesday which will be 5dpo/dpiui (I believe mine is the same, as I had all the O cramps early and stopped about 3 hours after IUI). Fx'd!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Stay positve, make bean feel at home :) There is still loads of time to start feeling pregnant.
> 
> Updating with the amount of DPIUI for BFP's is a great idea thanks :hug:
> 
> Diliapickly > It might not be great numbers but at the end of the day it still only takes 1 to do the job! :hugs: Fx'd for a BFP this cycle. And look at fertilesoul, she got a BFP with 1.5milproof is in the pudding.
> 
> Wantbabysoon > You dont neccesarily need symptoms or implantation pains to get a BFP, you still very much in the running. Sometimes it can take a egg up to 12days to implant.
> 
> Mamadreams > Wow you have a lot of blood work done. Mine was call CD1, Scan CD3, Start Meds CD3 -7, Scan CD11, Trigger myself night of CD11, IUI 40hours later on CD13, no scan on CD13 but start Progesterone. Bloodwork on 12DPIUI to confirm BFP, if negative test again in 2 days time if still negative, stop Progesterone and wait for AF. But I suppose you had to have ur LH monitored to see when you O as you did everything natural.
> 
> haj > Dont be to discouraged yet, its not over till she arrives. :hugs:
> 
> Christine > Hope they disappear quickly!!!!
> 
> BlueStorm > Yes we are officially in the 2ww as well :D Everything went well.
> 
> BabyonmyOwn > Fx'd it is bean digging in and not AF!!!
> 
> Froliky > yay, so happy about the beta :happydance: cant wait to see them climb!!!
> 
> AFM > Sorry for the long post, but had to catch up on like 10 pages.
> 
> Ok my IUI was surprisingly quick, doc was in and out in like 90sec, talk about a quickly :haha: :rofl: Numbers where great 30million post wash, 100% motility and good energy as the FS put it. Was very happy as I got to lie down afterwards for about 45mins hope it helped the :spermy:'s Had lots of O pains on the right had side where my 22mm follicle was on CD11, from early yesterday morning. This continued till about 2/3pm along with the cramping after the IUI but I could tell the difference between the two. Then last night about 6hours after IUI, I took out the softcup I put in after the IUI and there were some dark blood in it. First I worried a bit but that was the only bit, nothing when I went to the bathroom again. So im not too worried about that. Today im fine no cramps at all.
> 
> Using progesterone 2 daily Vaginally. I have bloods scheduled for the 14th of February so Fx'd for a Valentines BFP!

V-day will be your day :) :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

I got my BFP 12 dpiui. I had to have concentrated pee or else negative. Even the doctors office was faint the next day! Good luck everyone!! Every day I hope/pray AF does not show. I know too many that have had a miscarriage. Baby Dust to EVERYONE!!! Will write more when home.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm meeting with the FS on the 7th. I'll be cd6 and I'm so mad about it because I wanted to start right away. If insurance doesn't cover anything we're only doing one cycle of IUI.

Good luck to all you ladies. I just wanted to subscribe to try and learn some things about it!


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies!

I went for my cd3 b/w and u/s today. They found a cyst on my left ovary....RE cant tell if its a chocolate cyst or a corpus leutem cyst. Thinks its the 2nd and said he will monitor it. 

Aside from that, starting femara today and then go back next friday for a scan!


----------



## haj624

Well ladies i was wrong....AF just arrived a day early :cry: On to cycle 6....let me know if anyone starts a march thread


----------



## froliky2011

haj624 said:


> Well ladies i was wrong....AF just arrived a day early :cry: On to cycle 6....let me know if anyone starts a march thread

So sorry!!! (((Hugs))) Baby Dust for March!!!


----------



## haj624

froliky2011 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i was wrong....AF just arrived a day early :cry: On to cycle 6....let me know if anyone starts a march thread
> 
> So sorry!!! (((Hugs))) Baby Dust for March!!!Click to expand...

I hope so...its my bday month so im hoping for the best bday present I could ever ask for:baby:


----------



## babydreamer02

haj624 said:


> Well ladies i was wrong....AF just arrived a day early :cry: On to cycle 6....let me know if anyone starts a march thread


I am sorry AF showed up! I know as sad and disappointing as it is that just means you are one step closer to the chance to try again. I have to remember that every month I get AF. I hope you stay with us. Many huggs to you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chiles

Sorry Haj about AF :hugs: 

AFM I am still waitng to test unless the witch gets me first. My RE wants me to test monday morning and call and let them know the results. Of course I am going to start tomorrow and sunday of course unless you know who. Well I will be sure to update you ladies on whats what.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

haj624 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i was wrong....AF just arrived a day early :cry: On to cycle 6....let me know if anyone starts a march thread
> 
> So sorry!!! (((Hugs))) Baby Dust for March!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so...its my bday month so im hoping for the best bday present I could ever ask for:baby:Click to expand...


Morning Haj, We're right on the same timeline and March is my b-day month too! Hopefully all will work out next time for both of us!


----------



## babydreamer02

Ladies who have a BFP. What were the symptoms you had during your 2ww?

I stopped testing out my HCG on CD4 because I do not wanna symp spot. But if things happen I have been writing them down. I want to post the things I have had happen since 5dpo/iui but IDK if you ladies want to see my stuff since I am not actually preggo yet! But I am staying postive !!! 

Anyone wanna post???


----------



## jchic

Haj, I am sorry honey :( Next cycle is here and yours for the taking! xoxo


----------



## froliky2011

haj624 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i was wrong....AF just arrived a day early :cry: On to cycle 6....let me know if anyone starts a march thread
> 
> So sorry!!! (((Hugs))) Baby Dust for March!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so...its my bday month so im hoping for the best bday present I could ever ask for:baby:Click to expand...

Me too!!! :dust:Praying. :dust:


----------



## Nicker

jchic said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I went for my cd3 b/w and u/s today. They found a cyst on my left ovary....RE cant tell if its a chocolate cyst or a corpus leutem cyst. Thinks its the 2nd and said he will monitor it.
> 
> Aside from that, starting femara today and then go back next friday for a scan!

A chocolate cyst. Sounds like my kind if cyst!!!


----------



## jchic

LOL.


----------



## BlueStorm

Had my second IUI this morning. We had 48 million post wash!! I was surprised at that, I hope they had the right :spermy: LOL
I am now having a lot of spotting which is freaking me out but I have heard it can be normal and they had a harder time getting the catheter in today so maybe that is the cause of it. Officially onto the TTW...

Ok nurse just wrote me in the middle of typing this and said not to worry about the spotting. If it gets much worse call the office. I feel better now


----------



## Chiles

Good Luck BlueStorm!!!!! :dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> Well ladies i was wrong....AF just arrived a day early :cry: On to cycle 6....let me know if anyone starts a march thread

Sorry about AF :hugs:



BlueStorm said:


> Had my second IUI this morning. We had 48 million post wash!! I was surprised at that, I hope they had the right :spermy: LOL
> I am now having a lot of spotting which is freaking me out but I have heard it can be normal and they had a harder time getting the catheter in today so maybe that is the cause of it. Officially onto the TTW...
> 
> Ok nurse just wrote me in the middle of typing this and said not to worry about the spotting. If it gets much worse call the office. I feel better now

Blue I had spotting during IUI#2 and it worried me. It is because they had trouble getting into your cervix. I guess it's just kinda like a scratch inside. It should go away in a little while. My spotting only lasted a few hours. 

Good luck to everyone and tons of baby dust :dust:


----------



## haj624

good luck to all the ladies getting IUI's and in the tww!!:flower:

AFM: Back to CD1. Just made an appt for my follicle check on CD12 (Valentines Day)!! Fingers crossed it brings a sticky bean!!


----------



## EwiTTC

Hi Ladies, 

I have been kind of lost all week. I sw we have some more BFP's!!! Praying for more BFP's!!!!!

I had my bloodwork 14 DPO - Sunday and HCG was at 195. Anyone else have their blodwork done? Sorry I have missed so much!!!

:Dust::Dust::Dust:


----------



## BlueStorm

MrsC8776 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i was wrong....AF just arrived a day early :cry: On to cycle 6....let me know if anyone starts a march thread
> 
> Sorry about AF :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Had my second IUI this morning. We had 48 million post wash!! I was surprised at that, I hope they had the right :spermy: LOL
> I am now having a lot of spotting which is freaking me out but I have heard it can be normal and they had a harder time getting the catheter in today so maybe that is the cause of it. Officially onto the TTW...
> 
> Ok nurse just wrote me in the middle of typing this and said not to worry about the spotting. If it gets much worse call the office. I feel better nowClick to expand...
> 
> Blue I had spotting during IUI#2 and it worried me. It is because they had trouble getting into your cervix. I guess it's just kinda like a scratch inside. It should go away in a little while. My spotting only lasted a few hours.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and tons of baby dust :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Mrs. C - They had an intern doing my IUI at first which I was not happy about but she couldn't get it in and then the doctor took over, so that is probably why, but still freaks you out!



haj624 said:


> good luck to all the ladies getting IUI's and in the tww!!:flower:
> 
> AFM: Back to CD1. Just made an appt for my follicle check on CD12 (Valentines Day)!! Fingers crossed it brings a sticky bean!!

Onto a new cycle Haj! It will fly by and you will be in your TTW again before you know it!


----------



## MrsC8776

BlueStorm said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i was wrong....AF just arrived a day early :cry: On to cycle 6....let me know if anyone starts a march thread
> 
> Sorry about AF :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Had my second IUI this morning. We had 48 million post wash!! I was surprised at that, I hope they had the right :spermy: LOL
> I am now having a lot of spotting which is freaking me out but I have heard it can be normal and they had a harder time getting the catheter in today so maybe that is the cause of it. Officially onto the TTW...
> 
> Ok nurse just wrote me in the middle of typing this and said not to worry about the spotting. If it gets much worse call the office. I feel better nowClick to expand...
> 
> Blue I had spotting during IUI#2 and it worried me. It is because they had trouble getting into your cervix. I guess it's just kinda like a scratch inside. It should go away in a little while. My spotting only lasted a few hours.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and tons of baby dust :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mrs. C - They had an intern doing my IUI at first which I was not happy about but she couldn't get it in and then the doctor took over, so that is probably why, but still freaks you out!Click to expand...

I agree, it is scary when there is spotting. I would have been quite upset at an intern doing the IUI. I mean I know they have to start somewhere but I just don't want them starting on me.


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i was wrong....AF just arrived a day early :cry: On to cycle 6....let me know if anyone starts a march thread
> 
> Sorry about AF :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Had my second IUI this morning. We had 48 million post wash!! I was surprised at that, I hope they had the right :spermy: LOL
> I am now having a lot of spotting which is freaking me out but I have heard it can be normal and they had a harder time getting the catheter in today so maybe that is the cause of it. Officially onto the TTW...
> 
> Ok nurse just wrote me in the middle of typing this and said not to worry about the spotting. If it gets much worse call the office. I feel better nowClick to expand...
> 
> Blue I had spotting during IUI#2 and it worried me. It is because they had trouble getting into your cervix. I guess it's just kinda like a scratch inside. It should go away in a little while. My spotting only lasted a few hours.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and tons of baby dust :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mrs. C - They had an intern doing my IUI at first which I was not happy about but she couldn't get it in and then the doctor took over, so that is probably why, but still freaks you out!
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> good luck to all the ladies getting IUI's and in the tww!!:flower:
> 
> AFM: Back to CD1. Just made an appt for my follicle check on CD12 (Valentines Day)!! Fingers crossed it brings a sticky bean!!Click to expand...
> 
> Onto a new cycle Haj! It will fly by and you will be in your TTW again before you know it!Click to expand...

Thanks hun!! Hopefully IUI #2 will be lucky for me!!:happydance:


----------



## BlueStorm

MrsC8776 said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i was wrong....AF just arrived a day early :cry: On to cycle 6....let me know if anyone starts a march thread
> 
> Sorry about AF :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Had my second IUI this morning. We had 48 million post wash!! I was surprised at that, I hope they had the right :spermy: LOL
> I am now having a lot of spotting which is freaking me out but I have heard it can be normal and they had a harder time getting the catheter in today so maybe that is the cause of it. Officially onto the TTW...
> 
> Ok nurse just wrote me in the middle of typing this and said not to worry about the spotting. If it gets much worse call the office. I feel better nowClick to expand...
> 
> Blue I had spotting during IUI#2 and it worried me. It is because they had trouble getting into your cervix. I guess it's just kinda like a scratch inside. It should go away in a little while. My spotting only lasted a few hours.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and tons of baby dust :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mrs. C - They had an intern doing my IUI at first which I was not happy about but she couldn't get it in and then the doctor took over, so that is probably why, but still freaks you out!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, it is scary when there is spotting. I would have been quite upset at an intern doing the IUI. I mean I know they have to start somewhere but I just don't want them starting on me.Click to expand...

I agree 100% :winkwink:


----------



## ChristineGG

BlueStorm said:


> Had my second IUI this morning. We had 48 million post wash!! I was surprised at that, I hope they had the right :spermy: LOL
> I am now having a lot of spotting which is freaking me out but I have heard it can be normal and they had a harder time getting the catheter in today so maybe that is the cause of it. Officially onto the TTW...
> 
> Ok nurse just wrote me in the middle of typing this and said not to worry about the spotting. If it gets much worse call the office. I feel better now

Good luck BlueStorm! I had spotting on my 2nd day IUI too, they told me it was normal. :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Christine! How are you feeling? I just got my b/w done and u/s and they found a cyst too....they arent sure if its a corpus luteum cyst or a chocolate cyst, but RE says femara this cycle is ok....which I am super confused about. But he will monitor it. I may be off the femara next cycle because of the cyst if it grows!


----------



## ChristineGG

jchic said:


> Christine! How are you feeling? I just got my b/w done and u/s and they found a cyst too....they arent sure if its a corpus luteum cyst or a chocolate cyst, but RE says femara this cycle is ok....which I am super confused about. But he will monitor it. I may be off the femara next cycle because of the cyst if it grows!

Hey jchic! I feel pretty good, some cramps but nothing too bad. What size is your cyst now? My RE didn't mention what kind I had, I have 3 two 20x14 and I think the other is 12x14. Hopefully this is your cycle!


----------



## drsquid

haj and babyonmyown- march is my bday month too.. 3/3/73. but im hoping feb works for me.. =) 

tomorrow at 10am is my day 12 us to see follies etc and plan trigger and iui. .hoping femara did its job cause i was miserable. also hoping i can trigger for mon or tues. fingers crossed


----------



## haj624

drsquid said:


> haj and babyonmyown- march is my bday month too.. 3/3/73. but im hoping feb works for me.. =)
> 
> tomorrow at 10am is my day 12 us to see follies etc and plan trigger and iui. .hoping femara did its job cause i was miserable. also hoping i can trigger for mon or tues. fingers crossed

I'm 3/17/85 (St. Patricks Day) So, I'm really hoping for the luck of the irish!!

Fingers crossed that feb works for you too! Good luck at the u/s


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

haj624 said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> haj and babyonmyown- march is my bday month too.. 3/3/73. but im hoping feb works for me.. =)
> 
> tomorrow at 10am is my day 12 us to see follies etc and plan trigger and iui. .hoping femara did its job cause i was miserable. also hoping i can trigger for mon or tues. fingers crossed
> 
> I'm 3/17/85 (St. Patricks Day) So, I'm really hoping for the luck of the irish!!
> 
> Fingers crossed that feb works for you too! Good luck at the u/sClick to expand...


I'm March 7th! Good Luck this month drsquid!! I'm back on cd 1 now with a phone call in to my Dr. to see how she wants to do this next month.


----------



## Nicker

What is a chocolate cyst?? I thought it was a typo or auto correct but I guess not.


----------



## haj624

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> haj and babyonmyown- march is my bday month too.. 3/3/73. but im hoping feb works for me.. =)
> 
> tomorrow at 10am is my day 12 us to see follies etc and plan trigger and iui. .hoping femara did its job cause i was miserable. also hoping i can trigger for mon or tues. fingers crossed
> 
> I'm 3/17/85 (St. Patricks Day) So, I'm really hoping for the luck of the irish!!
> 
> Fingers crossed that feb works for you too! Good luck at the u/sClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm March 7th! Good Luck this month drsquid!! I'm back on cd 1 now with a phone call in to my Dr. to see how she wants to do this next month.Click to expand...

I'm on CD 1 too!!


----------



## jchic

Hey Christine! I dont know, he didnt tell me....he said it wasnt too big.

Nicker - its what they nickname an endometrioma, which is filled with old blood.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

haj624 said:


> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> haj and babyonmyown- march is my bday month too.. 3/3/73. but im hoping feb works for me.. =)
> 
> tomorrow at 10am is my day 12 us to see follies etc and plan trigger and iui. .hoping femara did its job cause i was miserable. also hoping i can trigger for mon or tues. fingers crossed
> 
> I'm 3/17/85 (St. Patricks Day) So, I'm really hoping for the luck of the irish!!
> 
> Fingers crossed that feb works for you too! Good luck at the u/sClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm March 7th! Good Luck this month drsquid!! I'm back on cd 1 now with a phone call in to my Dr. to see how she wants to do this next month.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm on CD 1 too!!Click to expand...

Looks like we're in this one at pretty much the same time! Are you taking Clomid again? What day does your dr have you going in for an us? I've started seeing an acupuncturist and am also going to add some Chinese Herbs to what I am doing. We'll see if it does any good. :)


----------



## drsquid

i almost felt better in some ways on cd1 cause at least the suspense was over.. happy im finally getting close to ovulation. the suckiest was december when i missed ovulation and had to wait a whole month.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Wishing all you ladies starting your new cycle lots of positive vibes and babydust! 

:dust:

I can't wait to test next week!


----------



## Tella

Haj > :hugs: So sorry about the stupid witch!!!! Valentines day will bring great things for all of us!

Ewittc > :dance: that is great numbers! Congrats

Bluestorm > I also at first thought the nurse was going to do it but then the doc came in and I was relieved. Great nurse but rather a doctor.

jchic > do you have Endo? Maybe it was small enough to disappear quickly and not have an impact on your cycle.

drsquid > GL with scan hope you have some great follicles growing!!!!

BabyOnMyOwn > GL with the new fresh cycle!!!!

Nicker > A chocolate cyst is a cyst filled with old blood caused mainly by Endometriosis. I don&#8217;t know why they had to ruin chocolate like that :shrug:

AFM > Not much, the occasional twitch, still very positive :D

I went past the shops yesterday to buy chocolates for me and DH to countdown till we test. Found a box with 12 hearts in it, which is perfect as doc gave me a bloods order for 12dpIUI. But then I also saw a Valentines snow globe that you can put your own photos in. Now, Im thinking of a cute way to tell DH it is positive in 10days time. First I thought about telling him he must POAS with me because im to scared to do it alone and then swap the two test. This obviously after I know it will be +. But now I thought about taking a photo of it and putting it in the snow globe, it even has little hearts inside that float :lol: Which option do you guys think is the cutest way to tell him? Or should I combine the two and pre make the snow globe and hand him that when we go back to check the tests?


----------



## siblingwishes

babydreamer02 said:


> Ladies who have a BFP. What were the symptoms you had during your 2ww?
> 
> I stopped testing out my HCG on CD4 because I do not wanna symp spot. But if things happen I have been writing them down. I want to post the things I have had happen since 5dpo/iui but IDK if you ladies want to see my stuff since I am not actually preggo yet! But I am staying postive !!!
> 
> Anyone wanna post???

I posted mine on page 72...


----------



## Chiles

I tested today at 13dpiui, and I got a :bfn: So Unless the witch shows up I will be testing monday, and then I have to call RE and let them know the results and schedule our next appoinment. 

I am happy that I finally ovulated. And that I so have a 12+ day lutheal phase so I am walking out this cycle with 2 positives instead. Good Luck Ladies.


----------



## froliky2011

Babydreamer02. - I did not really have symptoms. I got a cold for two days & that was really it. I still don't really feel pregnant except I feel sorta bloated. :dust to All of You!! I am hoping for a BFP ! soon!!!!!


----------



## mamadreams

Chiles - it's great to see your postive attitude! You aren't out until AF shows up so don't give up yet!


----------



## drsquid

us today was kind of good and bad. great response to femara. 5 follies mostly 15mm but one was dominant at 18. go back monday to see if they all grow and to time my trigger.. bad side.. that means iui is weds or thurs. both days are crazy at work and im working with jerks.. getting out will be tough. theoretically better weds because i can come in an hour early and since im the one working late i can send my coworkers home early. but the weds coworkers are sorta of jerks..


----------



## fertilesoul

Chiles said:


> I tested today at 13dpiui, and I got a :bfn:
> 
> I am happy that I finally ovulated. And that I so have a 12+ day lutheal phase so I am walking out this cycle with 2 positives instead. Good Luck Ladies.

So happy you had such a good cycle -- keeping my fingers crossed that BFP is on its way!


----------



## Equal

well ladies, went in today for my day 3. Everything looks good! I had two small cysts but he sau they were nothing to worry about. I start serphine tonight! Same dosage, 50mg and I go back in on Feb. 11 for my day 10, heres hoping it works this time!!

Also, I started taking TCM 3 times a day, after meals and accupunture


----------



## Natashadenzy

Tella said:


> Natasjadenzy > :hi: Welcome :) Most doctors prefer a medicated IUI to a unmedicated as it almost guarantees that you will have ripe eggs available. Although 100mg is a bit high in my opinion for someone that already O on CD14. Have you ever taken Clomid before and not respond?
> I think we all feel like that, in school they punt it into you that if you sleep with someone you are going to fall pregnant, they never actually explain what a miracle it really is to fall pregnant.
> 
> Good luck with your IUI in a few days time, I had mine yesterday and it was a breeze.
> 
> Equal > Im glad AF arrived at long last, now you can start your meds and get ready for that BFP soon. You might have IUI on Vday, I have Bloods on Vday :happydance: so it will definitely be a great day!
> 
> MrsCompass > Hope everything went well with your IUI :)
> 
> MrsC > Glad DH is home, it makes it a bit easier atleast :) Hey you half way, I've only started but my doc gave me a bloods order for 12dpiui
> 
> Nicker > Do you have PCOS? Dont you do any scans, no CD3 scan? From what I have read just about everyone has a CD3 scan done before meds :wacko: I suppose it all depends on how much in a rush eggy is to get implanted because my doc also said to start taking it very calm around tuesday which will be 5dpo/dpiui (I believe mine is the same, as I had all the O cramps early and stopped about 3 hours after IUI). Fx'd!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Stay positve, make bean feel at home :) There is still loads of time to start feeling pregnant.
> 
> Updating with the amount of DPIUI for BFP's is a great idea thanks :hug:
> 
> Diliapickly > It might not be great numbers but at the end of the day it still only takes 1 to do the job! :hugs: Fx'd for a BFP this cycle. And look at fertilesoul, she got a BFP with 1.5milproof is in the pudding.
> 
> Wantbabysoon > You dont neccesarily need symptoms or implantation pains to get a BFP, you still very much in the running. Sometimes it can take a egg up to 12days to implant.
> 
> Mamadreams > Wow you have a lot of blood work done. Mine was call CD1, Scan CD3, Start Meds CD3 -7, Scan CD11, Trigger myself night of CD11, IUI 40hours later on CD13, no scan on CD13 but start Progesterone. Bloodwork on 12DPIUI to confirm BFP, if negative test again in 2 days time if still negative, stop Progesterone and wait for AF. But I suppose you had to have ur LH monitored to see when you O as you did everything natural.
> 
> haj > Dont be to discouraged yet, its not over till she arrives. :hugs:
> 
> Christine > Hope they disappear quickly!!!!
> 
> BlueStorm > Yes we are officially in the 2ww as well :D Everything went well.
> 
> BabyonmyOwn > Fx'd it is bean digging in and not AF!!!
> 
> Froliky > yay, so happy about the beta :happydance: cant wait to see them climb!!!
> 
> AFM > Sorry for the long post, but had to catch up on like 10 pages.
> 
> Ok my IUI was surprisingly quick, doc was in and out in like 90sec, talk about a quickly :haha: :rofl: Numbers where great 30million post wash, 100% motility and good energy as the FS put it. Was very happy as I got to lie down afterwards for about 45mins hope it helped the :spermy:'s Had lots of O pains on the right had side where my 22mm follicle was on CD11, from early yesterday morning. This continued till about 2/3pm along with the cramping after the IUI but I could tell the difference between the two. Then last night about 6hours after IUI, I took out the softcup I put in after the IUI and there were some dark blood in it. First I worried a bit but that was the only bit, nothing when I went to the bathroom again. So im not too worried about that. Today im fine no cramps at all.
> 
> Using progesterone 2 daily Vaginally. I have bloods scheduled for the 14th of February so Fx'd for a Valentines BFP!

Thanks for the info...it really helps reading everyones posts. Keeps me sane :)
I thought 100 mg of Clomid was a bit much also. I have never had fertility issues (got hte 4 yr old to prove it!) and have never been on Clomid before. I am prayin for a positive iui experience. The Clomid makes me really tired...not sure why. I took my last Clomid yesterday now I stay off of it for 3 days and then I am scheduled to O on Feb.9th....just 5 days from now .... wow!
Thank you to everyone for sharing your stories. We are all in this together!


----------



## mamadreams

Yes Tella - it's a lot of blood work and U/S but I think if it is a natural cycle they monitor you more. Today is CD11 for me and my lead follicle is 1.5 on the right. I will have another update tomorrow but it looks like IUI could be Monday now or Tues... I am hoping for better sperm numbers from the donor this time.

I was so excited last time that I forgot to lie down and rest for awhile - I must remember to do that and give the spermies a chance to swim!

Good luck to everyone! It's not over to AF shows up and when she does, although it's a BFN, the cycle begins again and there are a lot of people here to lean on for support. We're all going to be mommies soon! :)


----------



## ChristineGG

drsquid said:


> us today was kind of good and bad. great response to femara. 5 follies mostly 15mm but one was dominant at 18. go back monday to see if they all grow and to time my trigger.. bad side.. that means iui is weds or thurs. both days are crazy at work and im working with jerks.. getting out will be tough. theoretically better weds because i can come in an hour early and since im the one working late i can send my coworkers home early. but the weds coworkers are sorta of jerks..

Good luck tomorrow! That's a lot of good sized follies :happydance: That's horrible that your co-workers are adding stress :hugs: What do you do for work? 
:dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

Tella said:


> Haj > :hugs: So sorry about the stupid witch!!!! Valentines day will bring great things for all of us!
> 
> Ewittc > :dance: that is great numbers! Congrats
> 
> Bluestorm > I also at first thought the nurse was going to do it but then the doc came in and I was relieved. Great nurse but rather a doctor.
> 
> jchic > do you have Endo? Maybe it was small enough to disappear quickly and not have an impact on your cycle.
> 
> drsquid > GL with scan hope you have some great follicles growing!!!!
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn > GL with the new fresh cycle!!!!
> 
> Nicker > A chocolate cyst is a cyst filled with old blood caused mainly by Endometriosis. I dont know why they had to ruin chocolate like that :shrug:
> 
> AFM > Not much, the occasional twitch, still very positive :D
> 
> I went past the shops yesterday to buy chocolates for me and DH to countdown till we test. Found a box with 12 hearts in it, which is perfect as doc gave me a bloods order for 12dpIUI. But then I also saw a Valentines snow globe that you can put your own photos in. Now, Im thinking of a cute way to tell DH it is positive in 10days time. First I thought about telling him he must POAS with me because im to scared to do it alone and then swap the two test. This obviously after I know it will be +. But now I thought about taking a photo of it and putting it in the snow globe, it even has little hearts inside that float :lol: Which option do you guys think is the cutest way to tell him? Or should I combine the two and pre make the snow globe and hand him that when we go back to check the tests?

Tella I like both ideas but I really like the snw globe!! :happydance:


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey girls..hope everyone is well. I have to give a shout out for my dh....

Lets go Giants!!!

Sorry had to do it since he always supports me!


----------



## drsquid

christine- im a radiologist =). tomorrow is my repeat us.. cant wait to see my follies and decide when to trigger


----------



## Tella

Good luck Mamadreams, fx'd for great numbers from your donor and good and healthy eggs!!!!

Drsquid > Fx'd for nice sized follicles so that you can trigger and get the IUI done :)

AFM > The whole weekend was fine until last night. I woke up at about 2am with the most incredible cramps. So bad that I was actually in tears, and it was low down cramps exactly like period pains, I kept on thinking that im gonna wipe and there's gonna be blood, but thank goodness there wasn&#8217;t. I know the progesterone will prevent a full period but OMW it was unbelievable sore. I used a electric warm bottle but only luke warm not fully heated up to ease the pain but this morning I heard it's not a good idea as it raises your core temp too much. And also the lower back pain is also very prominent. Fx'd that it is all good symptoms!!!

Oh yes and I find my patience to be very thin, and the funny thing is, I know I'm snappy but can't help it :blush:

As for my reveal idea, i think im gonna rather just do the snow globe seeing that it is appropriate for Valentines day. But im gonna do a Digi on the one side and a normal line test on the other side.


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies!

How are you all today? Whats cooking?!

I have my scan on Friday to see how my follies are looking!


----------



## jchic

Tella said:


> Haj > :hugs: So sorry about the stupid witch!!!! Valentines day will bring great things for all of us!
> 
> Ewittc > :dance: that is great numbers! Congrats
> 
> Bluestorm > I also at first thought the nurse was going to do it but then the doc came in and I was relieved. Great nurse but rather a doctor.
> 
> jchic > do you have Endo? Maybe it was small enough to disappear quickly and not have an impact on your cycle.
> 
> drsquid > GL with scan hope you have some great follicles growing!!!!
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn > GL with the new fresh cycle!!!!
> 
> Nicker > A chocolate cyst is a cyst filled with old blood caused mainly by Endometriosis. I dont know why they had to ruin chocolate like that :shrug:
> 
> AFM > Not much, the occasional twitch, still very positive :D
> 
> I went past the shops yesterday to buy chocolates for me and DH to countdown till we test. Found a box with 12 hearts in it, which is perfect as doc gave me a bloods order for 12dpIUI. But then I also saw a Valentines snow globe that you can put your own photos in. Now, Im thinking of a cute way to tell DH it is positive in 10days time. First I thought about telling him he must POAS with me because im to scared to do it alone and then swap the two test. This obviously after I know it will be +. But now I thought about taking a photo of it and putting it in the snow globe, it even has little hearts inside that float :lol: Which option do you guys think is the cutest way to tell him? Or should I combine the two and pre make the snow globe and hand him that when we go back to check the tests?

Tella - RE isnt sure if its an endometrioma cyst or a corpus lutem cyst, he cant tell from the scan. No other signs or symptoms of endo and endo biopsy came back negative. He says it shouldnt impact cycle either way, but he doesnt want to say or not say endo as he isnt sure. Monitoring and will either do nothing or remove it if it grows.


----------



## haj624

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> haj and babyonmyown- march is my bday month too.. 3/3/73. but im hoping feb works for me.. =)
> 
> tomorrow at 10am is my day 12 us to see follies etc and plan trigger and iui. .hoping femara did its job cause i was miserable. also hoping i can trigger for mon or tues. fingers crossed
> 
> I'm 3/17/85 (St. Patricks Day) So, I'm really hoping for the luck of the irish!!
> 
> Fingers crossed that feb works for you too! Good luck at the u/sClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm March 7th! Good Luck this month drsquid!! I'm back on cd 1 now with a phone call in to my Dr. to see how she wants to do this next month.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm on CD 1 too!!Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like we're in this one at pretty much the same time! Are you taking Clomid again? What day does your dr have you going in for an us? I've started seeing an acupuncturist and am also going to add some Chinese Herbs to what I am doing. We'll see if it does any good. :)Click to expand...

Yup, I'm on my 5th cycle of clomid 100 mg days 3-7. I'm going for my us cd 12 which is vday!! fingers crossed for us both!!


----------



## haj624

Good morning ladies.

sorry to all the ladies that that dumb witch caught!

AFM: I'm on CD 4. Nothing really to report besides I started my 5th round of clomid last night 100mg days 3-7. Scheduled my follice check for the 14th. Hopefully some Valentine's loving will be in order!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Everyone seems to have a lot going on this Valentine's Day. I hope it brings you all good luck!!

Quick update\ question:

I had progesterone bloodwoork today and they just called to say it was 8.3. They seem to do it early at my clinic, only 3dpiui :shrug: She said they like to see it at 10 so I have to give myself a second ovidrel injection today to boost the progesterone. Has anyone ever heard of this? I never have and last cycle just took prometrium suppositories. I thought for sure my levels would be higher since by bbs are killing me! oh well...


----------



## LemonTea

Hey everyone, and congrats to all those you got their BFP from IUI!

I've been away but wanted to come back to give an update (a little long -- sorry!) 

We had our first IUI in January, and I was trying to relax/reduce stress, so I mostly lurked around B&B during the 2WW. I didn't take temps after the IUI, and mostly only chart symptoms (which I know from last month are mostly just side effects of the Clomid/Prometrium). I think I did really well keeping my stress down. Unfortunately, this morning (14dpiui), I got a :bfn:. (I really think all that stuff about stress causing you to not get pregnant is absolute BS, because this past month was the least stressed I'd been in a really long time.) I am disappointed, but I'm not surprised. I'm also not as sad as I thought I'd be today -- maybe because I also tested and got a BFN at 10dpo, so knew not to have my hopes up too high. 

DH and I are going to try a new doctor's office in March. We don't gel at all with the doctor or staff at the office we've been going to (the doctor AND nurses have the worst bed side manner and seems visibly annoyed when you ask questions; the doctor will tell you to do one thing and then the nurses will later tell you do something else; they don't monitor anything unless you specifically ask for it -- and then they want to know why you're asking for it, and then will spend several minutes trying to talk you out of it even though the other doctor in their practice does these things routinely!). I came across a list of red flags to look out for at an RE's office, and our office had like 7 or 8 of the 10 on the list! I thought it was high time I take the advice I know I've given other people, and find a new doctor! DH and I thought now seems as good a time as any to cut ties, especially before we get into doing anything heavier or more involved than Clomid+IUI, which is what I want to do. 

The funny thing is that our new RE is going to be a man. I deliberately choose female doctors for everything, and I assumed a female RE would be warmer/more understanding than a male doctor could be. I don't know if that's true yet, but I know a male doctor couldn't possibly any less warm than the one we've been seeing! Anyone else ever choose doctor's based on whether they're male or female, or am I the only one? At this point, I don't care if the doctor is an alien from outer space -- I just want to get pregnant! (Just kidding ...mostly.)

I still think a few more IUIs are in our future. I want to try at least a couple with Femara/Letrozole, and I definitely want to try a few with injections. More than anything, I think I really want to be monitored for any future IUIs -- even though I ovulate, not knowing if the Clomid caused any significant results was frustrating (and not knowing if it caused cysts, or if my lining is shrinking down to nothing was even more frustrating). I know there are a few people here and elsewhere on B&B who were being monitored on Clomid, so I don't thikn I'm totally crazy to have asked for it. So if there's still an IUI thread in March, I'll be back -- and I'll probably be lurking around in the meantime, because it's always cool to see someone get a BFP from this process! In the meantime, DH and I are taking a much-needed TTC break until our appointment in March -- never thought I'd be happy to stop TTC, but I am!

Good luck to everyone still waiting for a BFP


----------



## ChristineGG

LemonTea said:


> Hey everyone, and congrats to all those you got their BFP from IUI!
> 
> I've been away but wanted to come back to give an update (a little long -- sorry!)
> 
> We had our first IUI in January, and I was trying to relax/reduce stress, so I mostly lurked around B&B during the 2WW. I didn't take temps after the IUI, and mostly only chart symptoms (which I know from last month are mostly just side effects of the Clomid/Prometrium). I think I did really well keeping my stress down. Unfortunately, this morning (14dpiui), I got a :bfn:. (I really think all that stuff about stress causing you to not get pregnant is absolute BS, because this past month was the least stressed I'd been in a really long time.) I am disappointed, but I'm not surprised. I'm also not as sad as I thought I'd be today -- maybe because I also tested and got a BFN at 10dpo, so knew not to have my hopes up too high.
> 
> DH and I are going to try a new doctor's office in March. We don't gel at all with the doctor or staff at the office we've been going to (the doctor AND nurses have the worst bed side manner and seems visibly annoyed when you ask questions; the doctor will tell you to do one thing and then the nurses will later tell you do something else; they don't monitor anything unless you specifically ask for it -- and then they want to know why you're asking for it, and will spend plenty of time trying to talk you out of it). I came across a list of red flags to look out for at an RE's office, and our office had like 7 or 8 of the 10 on the list! I thought it was high time I take the advice I know I've given other people, and find a new doctor! DH and I thought now seems as good a time as any to cut ties, especially before we get into doing anything heavier or more involved than Clomid+IUI, which is what I want to do.
> 
> The funny thing is that our new RE is going to be a man. I deliberately choose female doctors for everything, and I assumed a female RE would be warmer/more understanding than a male doctor could be. I don't know if that's true yet, but I know a male doctor couldn't possibly any less warm than the one we've been seeing! Anyone else ever choose doctor's based on whether they're male or female, or am I the only one? At this point, I don't care if the doctor is an alien from outer space -- I just want to get pregnant! (Just kidding ...mostly.)
> 
> I still think a few more IUIs are in our future. I want to try at least a couple with Femara/Letrozole, and I definitely want to try a few with injections. More than anything, I think I really want to be monitored for any future IUIs -- not knowing if the Clomid caused any significant results was frustrating, and I know there are a few people here and elsewhere on B&B who were being monitored on Clomid, so I know I'm not totally crazy to have asked for it. So if there's still an IUI thread in March, I'll be back -- and I'll probably be lurking around in the meantime, because it's always cool to see someone get a BFP from this process! In the meantime, DH and I are taking a much-needed TTC break until our appointment in March -- never thought I'd be happy to stop TTC, but I am!
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for a BFP

Sorry LemonTea :hugs: It sounds like you are making the right choice by going to another doctor! When is your appointment? Good luck with your new doctor! I had to take this cycle off because I have 3 pretty good size cysts.


----------



## LemonTea

ChristineGG said:


> Sorry LemonTea :hugs: It sounds like you are making the right choice by going to another doctor! When is your appointment? Good luck with your new doctor! I had to take this cycle off because I have 3 pretty good size cysts.

Thanks, Christine. I think we're making a good decision, too, and I really hope we like the new doctor. We moved to a really small town for DH's job last summer, so there aren't many fertility doctors to choose from! Our appointment is March 12, so about five weeks away. 

You mentioned cysts, and that's another reason why I'm glad DH and I are taking a month off from trying. I asked the nurse if we could do monitoring before our IUI because I was worried about cysts and my lining, and she made it seem like I was crazy to be worried about that! That conversation with the nurse was sort of the last straw because she was so dismissive of my concerns (even though she told me the other doctor in their clinic monitors all IUI cycles, regardless of whether they're with Clomid or injectables), and that was when DH and I decided we needed a new doctor's office -- and we hadn't even had the IUI yet. We went ahead with it because we didn't want to waste a Clomid cycle, but a few days after the IUI, we made the call to the new doctor's office and got the first available appointment in March. 

I don't know if I have cysts or not, but I know when people do get them, their doctors sometimes have them take a month off so the cysts will go away. So hopefully, if I do have any, they'll be long gone by the time we see this new doctor. Plus it's kinda nice to be on a Clomid break, because that stuff makes me feel a little crazy. What medications were you using during your IUI cycle?


----------



## ChristineGG

LemonTea said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Sorry LemonTea :hugs: It sounds like you are making the right choice by going to another doctor! When is your appointment? Good luck with your new doctor! I had to take this cycle off because I have 3 pretty good size cysts.
> 
> Thanks, Christine. I think we're making a good decision, too, and I really hope we like the new doctor. We moved to a really small town for DH's job last summer, so there aren't many fertility doctors to choose from! Our appointment is March 12, so about five weeks away.
> 
> You mentioned cysts, and that's another reason why I'm glad DH and I are taking a month off from trying. I asked the nurse if we could do monitoring before our IUI because I was worried about cysts and my lining, and she made it seem like I was crazy to be worried about that! That conversation with the nurse was sort of the last straw because she was so dismissive of my concerns (even though she told me the other doctor in their clinic monitors all IUI cycles, regardless of whether they're with Clomid or injectables), and that was when DH and I decided we needed a new doctor's office -- and we hadn't even had the IUI yet. We went ahead with it because we didn't want to waste a Clomid cycle, but a few days after the IUI, we made the call to the new doctor's office and got the first available appointment in March.
> 
> I don't know if I have cysts or not, but I know when people do get them, their doctors sometimes have them take a month off so the cysts will go away. So hopefully, if I do have any, they'll be long gone by the time we see this new doctor. Plus it's kinda nice to be on a Clomid break, because that stuff makes me feel a little crazy. What medications were you using during your IUI cycle?Click to expand...

It sounds like you are heading down the right path :flower: I take follistim injections and ovidrel for my trigger. My RE does u/s with bloodwork Cd3, CD6, CD9 then I had b2b IUI on CD11 and 12.


----------



## BlueStorm

LemonTea said:


> Hey everyone, and congrats to all those you got their BFP from IUI!
> 
> I've been away but wanted to come back to give an update (a little long -- sorry!)
> 
> We had our first IUI in January, and I was trying to relax/reduce stress, so I mostly lurked around B&B during the 2WW. I didn't take temps after the IUI, and mostly only chart symptoms (which I know from last month are mostly just side effects of the Clomid/Prometrium). I think I did really well keeping my stress down. Unfortunately, this morning (14dpiui), I got a :bfn:. (I really think all that stuff about stress causing you to not get pregnant is absolute BS, because this past month was the least stressed I'd been in a really long time.) I am disappointed, but I'm not surprised. I'm also not as sad as I thought I'd be today -- maybe because I also tested and got a BFN at 10dpo, so knew not to have my hopes up too high.
> 
> DH and I are going to try a new doctor's office in March. We don't gel at all with the doctor or staff at the office we've been going to (the doctor AND nurses have the worst bed side manner and seems visibly annoyed when you ask questions; the doctor will tell you to do one thing and then the nurses will later tell you do something else; they don't monitor anything unless you specifically ask for it -- and then they want to know why you're asking for it, and then will spend several minutes trying to talk you out of it even though the other doctor in their practice does these things routinely!). I came across a list of red flags to look out for at an RE's office, and our office had like 7 or 8 of the 10 on the list! I thought it was high time I take the advice I know I've given other people, and find a new doctor! DH and I thought now seems as good a time as any to cut ties, especially before we get into doing anything heavier or more involved than Clomid+IUI, which is what I want to do.
> 
> The funny thing is that our new RE is going to be a man. I deliberately choose female doctors for everything, and I assumed a female RE would be warmer/more understanding than a male doctor could be. I don't know if that's true yet, but I know a male doctor couldn't possibly any less warm than the one we've been seeing! Anyone else ever choose doctor's based on whether they're male or female, or am I the only one? At this point, I don't care if the doctor is an alien from outer space -- I just want to get pregnant! (Just kidding ...mostly.)
> 
> I still think a few more IUIs are in our future. I want to try at least a couple with Femara/Letrozole, and I definitely want to try a few with injections. More than anything, I think I really want to be monitored for any future IUIs -- even though I ovulate, not knowing if the Clomid caused any significant results was frustrating (and not knowing if it caused cysts, or if my lining is shrinking down to nothing was even more frustrating). I know there are a few people here and elsewhere on B&B who were being monitored on Clomid, so I don't thikn I'm totally crazy to have asked for it. So if there's still an IUI thread in March, I'll be back -- and I'll probably be lurking around in the meantime, because it's always cool to see someone get a BFP from this process! In the meantime, DH and I are taking a much-needed TTC break until our appointment in March -- never thought I'd be happy to stop TTC, but I am!
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for a BFP

Sorry to hear about your BFN and also that you are having such a bad experience at your clinic.
My RE is a male (you don't really get to choose and are seen by other RE's at the practice as well) and he has the best bedside manner. I couldn't ask for him to be more compassionate. In my experience female docotors are not always more compassionate then males!


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi Girls, 
I hope you dont mind me posting. I've spent 2 days reading all 80 pages! Congrats to all the BFP's and good luck to everyone else. 
I hope to be joining you all in the next few weeks, we find out on Friday when we start IUI. We are using donor sperm as my OH has 0 sperm. 

I wanted to ask you all a question. How did you manage with work and all of the appointments for scans, IUI etc. I can't tell my work as confidentiality is not their strong point, I may tell them some white lies, Im not sure what? can anyone tell me how they managed with work and taking time off.
Thanks in advance :)


----------



## diliapickle

I have been telling white lies at work. Just say doctor appointment or I tried to schedule during lunch hour (my doctor is only 20 minutes away so I could do that) and just said going to lunch. And then day of the IUI I just called in sick... So I think one girl in my office thinks something is up as I never call in sick and never go to the doctor but she hasn't asked yet! 

Good luck!!


----------



## haj624

diliapickle said:


> I have been telling white lies at work. Just say doctor appointment or I tried to schedule during lunch hour (my doctor is only 20 minutes away so I could do that) and just said going to lunch. And then day of the IUI I just called in sick... So I think one girl in my office thinks something is up as I never call in sick and never go to the doctor but she hasn't asked yet!
> 
> Good luck!!

i havent said a word to anyone. i just say i have a dr appt if i need to leave early or just get the latest possible. otherwise i try to go on my lunch


----------



## ChristineGG

WANBMUM said:


> Hi Girls,
> I hope you dont mind me posting. I've spent 2 days reading all 80 pages! Congrats to all the BFP's and good luck to everyone else.
> I hope to be joining you all in the next few weeks, we find out on Friday when we start IUI. We are using donor sperm as my OH has 0 sperm.
> 
> I wanted to ask you all a question. How did you manage with work and all of the appointments for scans, IUI etc. I can't tell my work as confidentiality is not their strong point, I may tell them some white lies, Im not sure what? can anyone tell me how they managed with work and taking time off.
> Thanks in advance :)

Welcome WANBMUM :flower: My appointments are at 7:30am and I was lucky with my IUI's falling on a Saturday and Sunday. Does your doctor do early morning appointments?


----------



## mamadreams

WANBMUM said:


> Hi Girls,
> I hope you dont mind me posting. I've spent 2 days reading all 80 pages! Congrats to all the BFP's and good luck to everyone else.
> I hope to be joining you all in the next few weeks, we find out on Friday when we start IUI. We are using donor sperm as my OH has 0 sperm.
> 
> I wanted to ask you all a question. How did you manage with work and all of the appointments for scans, IUI etc. I can't tell my work as confidentiality is not their strong point, I may tell them some white lies, Im not sure what? can anyone tell me how they managed with work and taking time off.
> Thanks in advance :)

I haven't had to say anything at work. My clinic does blood work and U/S Monday to Friday from 6am-8:30 so I go before work. The IUI's are scheduled for noon - so I say I going for lunch. The follow-up with the doctor that I have I tell the truth - going to the doctor. I am lucky as the clinic is a 10 minute walk from my office.


----------



## ChristineGG

drsquid said:


> christine- im a radiologist =). tomorrow is my repeat us.. cant wait to see my follies and decide when to trigger

What a great job, will you be able to get the 3D u/s at your work? Sorry that your co-workers are putting the additional pressure on you.


----------



## drsquid

They are and they aren't. I just generally hate the one guy. Last month iui fell on a day off. Today I was off. Looks like 2-3 will be mature for weds. Trigger tonight. I am involved in a lawsuit that work knows about so that is going to be my excuse. I'm going to go in an hour early too. We dont get a lunch break. Telling myself that it was totally convenient last month and didn't work, so this month the inconvenience is a good thing. Ah superstition. 

3d scan- probably. We will see. I don't want to know gender and as someone who works in diagnostic imaging, the more you look, the more you see things you may not want to see. Since I can read them... I intend on doing all possible screening bloodwork and fully intend on an amnio if that is indicated.


----------



## ChristineGG

drsquid said:


> They are and they aren't. I just generally hate the one guy. Last month iui fell on a day off. Today I was off. Looks like 2-3 will be mature for weds. Trigger tonight. I am involved in a lawsuit that work knows about so that is going to be my excuse. I'm going to go in an hour early too. We dont get a lunch break. Telling myself that it was totally convenient last month and didn't work, so this month the inconvenience is a good thing. Ah superstition.
> 
> 3d scan- probably. We will see. I don't want to know gender and as someone who works in diagnostic imaging, the more you look, the more you see things you may not want to see. Since I can read them... I intend on doing all possible screening bloodwork and fully intend on an amnio if that is indicated.

I'm superstitious too :winkwink:
Good luck Wednesday! 
:dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

Nicker will you please mark me down with a BFN. AF flew in and decided to ruin the day. Fx you girls get your BFP!!


----------



## Nicker

MrsC8776 said:


> Nicker will you please mark me down with a BFN. AF flew in and decided to ruin the day. Fx you girls get your BFP!!

I will do that :sad2::hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Nicker said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Nicker will you please mark me down with a BFN. AF flew in and decided to ruin the day. Fx you girls get your BFP!!
> 
> I will do that :sad2::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you... even though it's a horrible thing to ask for! :cry:


----------



## Nicker

You know today I am downright crabby and bitter. I just need to vent. It probably won't make me feel any better but here it goes. I am now 11 dpiui. My gut feeling still tells me that I am not pregnant. I know there still is an outside chance that I am but it is not probable. If I truly am not pregnant I just want that damn beta to be done so that I can quit the friggen progesterone so that the :witch: will show her ugly face so I can move on!!! I am tired of the "may be" symptoms that aren't really symptoms rather, tricks my mind and the progesterone are playing on me. If I felt like my bra was going to drive me nuts because I was pregnant I would be happy but as it is now, I am more like "great and my bra is pissing me off too". When the :witch: does show her ugly face I am anticipating cramps from hell since I have been feeling all kinds of twinges, aches and pinches for weeks already.

I try not to be upset with my mom for making me keep this from her and not supporting me and then on the other hand I feel guilty and like I am being selfish for going ahead with this. I drove my mom to the hospital today. I am not sure how long she will be there. I know she is really scared. She has been having troubles breathing for months now. They are going to run a bunch of tests. So far, symptoms that I have seen point to a lung infection. She has had them before because of her asthma. The first time she was scared to go to the doctor because she was certain she had lung cancer. That was when she was diagnosed with the asthma. She has been hospitalized for it one other time too. She thinks she is losing her mind. She said today that she feels like she is getting a period. That really concerns me. Not because I think she is nuts but because she had a hysterectomy 6 years ago. Her sister died two years ago (this month) from ovarian cancer. My Aunt had a hysterectomy too and they had taken her ovaries with her uterus yet she still got ovarian cancer. Their mother also had cancer "of her female organs". Grandma was only 60. In December of 2010 my dad was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer. He went to the hospital on Christmas Day and passed away on January 5. It was when Dad got sick that I really analyzed my life. It was then that I decided how important it was for me to have a child of my own. I don't want to be sitting someday in a palliative care room dying all alone with nothing to show for this life. 

Tonight when Mom was checking in at the hospital she was putting me down as next of kin. She asked mom the relationship and mom said daughter. Since we have the same last name the lady then said, "You mean daughter-in-law" and mom just said no she meant daughter. People just assume that someone my age is married. I always get called Mrs. at Safeway.

Maybe I should just sit out the next cycle until we know what is going on with mom. But then what if I wait and then I run out of time? Every cycle counts when you are 38. What if do get pregnant and mom can't handle it? She has been through a lot in the last few years and I am concerned about her emotionally. I'm lost.:shrug:


----------



## MrsC8776

So sorry about everything that is going on Nicker. I wish there was something I could say to help you feel better but I know sometimes it just helps to vent. You are very strong and you are doing a great job of staying strong. I know it's hard not having mom's involved with this whole thing. I'm in the same boat. I just tell myself it's what I have to do. 

I could tell you the same thing that is always said about being "out" but I won't, I know it doesn't always help. Sometimes a gut feeling is a gut feeling but just remember that many times ladies don't have symptoms and they go on to get their BFP at the end of the 2ww. I just want to give you tons of hugs and tell you that we are all here for each other and we are all cheering each other on!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nicker

I know until there is still that chance.... it is that chance that makes me poas every morning. I almost wish I didn't find the internet cheapies. I do keep telling myself that maybe the tests aren't as sensitive as they are supposed to be or maybe I just have lower hcg than other women. After all, the line was only really faint after trigger. I tell myself that and then I get scared to hope. I also know that none of our 5 :bfp: came before 12 dpiui.


----------



## Nicker

MrsC8776 said:


> So sorry about everything that is going on Nicker. I wish there was something I could say to help you feel better but I know sometimes it just helps to vent. You are very strong and you are doing a great job of staying strong. I know it's hard not having mom's involved with this whole thing. I'm in the same boat. I just tell myself it's what I have to do.
> 
> I could tell you the same thing that is always said about being "out" but I won't, I know it doesn't always help. Sometimes a gut feeling is a gut feeling but just remember that many times ladies don't have symptoms and they go on to get their BFP at the end of the 2ww. I just want to give you tons of hugs and tell you that we are all here for each other and we are all cheering each other on!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you. I am sad for you that the :witch: got you. I hope February is your month!!


----------



## MrsC8776

That is all very true. I used ic's as well every morning. Then I was talking to another girl who didn't get her first BFP on a ic. She got it on a FRER and she was using both kinds of tests. So that really made me think. Of course there is always still hope and a chance. If we don't hold on to that we will all go crazy. Just keep your head up and keep POAS... I truly believe POAS helps. Maybe I'm just crazy though haha! :wacko: You have a very good outlook on everything though. Just stay positive! :thumbup:


----------



## Nicker

MrsC8776 said:


> That is all very true. I used ic's as well every morning. Then I was talking to another girl who didn't get her first BFP on a ic. She got it on a FRER and she was using both kinds of tests. So that really made me think. Of course there is always still hope and a chance. If we don't hold on to that we will all go crazy. Just keep your head up and keep POAS... I truly believe POAS helps. Maybe I'm just crazy though haha! :wacko: You have a very good outlook on everything though. Just stay positive! :thumbup:

I still have about 75 of them left LOL

TMI time... I have been a bit puzzled by something... I am always using a liner because of the gunk from the progesterone. Sometimes I feel like it is getting too wet to be just the progesterone. I don't feel like I need to pee. Is it watery cm?


----------



## drsquid

nicker- oh honey *hugs* im so sorry. i felt that way too right before i got af, that id almost be relieved because the stress was killing me, fingers are totally crossed for you. i did my trigger tonight (and thought of you because i remember how concerned you were with yours last time). iui weds. im almost not wanting to go do it because of how unhappy the tww is.. fingers crossed


----------



## Tella

jchic > FX'd it is nothing serious and it goes away by its self!!!!!!!!!!!! 

haj > Vday is gonna bring us all amazing news!!!!!

BlueStorm > Well I havent heard of it before but it does make sense as HCG triggers your Corpus to produce progesterone to help sustain the placenta. Did you ask about progesterone suppositories? Fx'd that bean is also about to implant!!!!

LemonTea > Sorry about the BFN! I find it that a male FS/RE is much easier to speak to as they know what they talking about out of professional experience and not personal experience like some female FS/RE. Also I have heard from a lot of my friends that their female FS/RE are less sensitive to matter that they are concerned about. Enjoy your break it does wonders for your relationship, I took 2 months off before our IUI cycle. Good luck hope the new RE is stunning and get you preggers in the first try, along with being monitored!

Wanbmum > Welcome :hi:, Good luck with work, I work for myself so the boss seems to understand just fine :lol: GX for a first time BFP

Mamadreams > GL with your IUI today!!!!!!!!!!!!

MrsC > :hugs: so sorry!!!!!!!!!! GL for the next cycle! Are you going to do another IUI with Meds or are you moving onto IVF?

Nicker > So sorry to hear about your mom being so sick. I really will pray that she gets better and I personally believe that she will be in 7th heaven if she found out that she is becoming a grandmother as when you on that stage of your life, you learn to appreciate what you have and all the wonderful things. I don&#8217;t think she will resent you for doing this and she will understand she is also a mother! Fx;d that your beta is gonna be great, no witch for you for the next 9 months!!!!!

I have the exact same thing with the progesterone, I sometimes even wonder if all the progesterone gets absorbed or does it leak out to much?

AFM > Not much again, just yesterday I was very tired around lunch time that I actually went and laid down for 30mins. I know it can be the progesterone but im the over optimistic person on here :D and I believe it is true preg symptoms ;)


----------



## MrsC8776

Tella said:


> MrsC > :hugs: so sorry!!!!!!!!!! GL for the next cycle! Are you going to do another IUI with Meds or are you moving onto IVF?
> 
> AFM > Not much again, just yesterday I was very tired around lunch time that I actually went and laid down for 30mins. I know it can be the progesterone but im the over optimistic person on here :D and I believe it is true preg symptoms ;)

I'm not sure what we will do next. Here's the deal... so I don't like the clinic we go to. We said this would be the last IUI there. I made an appointment at a new place last month incase this one didn't work. Well the appointment was for tomorrow. I called this morning and canceled as I didn't know what was going on because AF was suppose to be here this morning. It's an expensive first appointment and I didn't just want to blow that money for nothing. 12 hours later AF shows up. Now I can't get an appointment at the new place until March 5th! I screwed myself. So we have to decide if we give the old clinic one more shot with no meds because they want me to do another consult to get meds. Dh goes back to work in Afghanistan on March 10th... so I have to decide what to do. Any thoughts from anyone?? We will stick with IUI because we can't afford IVF :(


----------



## Tella

MrsC8776 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> MrsC > :hugs: so sorry!!!!!!!!!! GL for the next cycle! Are you going to do another IUI with Meds or are you moving onto IVF?
> 
> AFM > Not much again, just yesterday I was very tired around lunch time that I actually went and laid down for 30mins. I know it can be the progesterone but im the over optimistic person on here :D and I believe it is true preg symptoms ;)
> 
> I'm not sure what we will do next. Here's the deal... so I don't like the clinic we go to. We said this would be the last IUI there. I made an appointment at a new place last month incase this one didn't work. Well the appointment was for tomorrow. I called this morning and canceled as I didn't know what was going on because AF was suppose to be here this morning. It's an expensive first appointment and I didn't just want to blow that money for nothing. 12 hours later AF shows up. Now I can't get an appointment at the new place until March 5th! I screwed myself. So we have to decide if we give the old clinic one more shot with no meds because they want me to do another consult to get meds. Dh goes back to work in Afghanistan on March 10th... so I have to decide what to do. Any thoughts from anyone?? We will stick with IUI because we can't afford IVF :(Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs2: I wish the clinic's will understand the stress and emotional tol the whole TTC has on a person. I hate it when someone becomes cold towards their patients and dont give a crap about you. 

Im so sorry you have lost your appointment with the new clinic. So there is no way for you to get meds not even Clomid or Femara?

I would rahter give it another shot at the old clinic seeing you have a very tight time frame and loosing a month now, you gonna regret in the future.

Is there any posibility to freeze DH's sperm for future IUI's?


----------



## drsquid

that sucks. so sorry for you to lose that appointment. any other clinics around? i live in the bay area, so they are practically on every block. ive been super lucky so far with where ive been going (mind you this is only cycle 2 and i havent even done the 2nd iui) but theyve been super nice, easy to schedule etc. plus i love torturing the doc. he is a bit stiff and i enjoy throwing him off his game.


----------



## haj624

Tella said:


> jchic > FX'd it is nothing serious and it goes away by its self!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> haj > Vday is gonna bring us all amazing news!!!!!
> 
> BlueStorm > Well I havent heard of it before but it does make sense as HCG triggers your Corpus to produce progesterone to help sustain the placenta. Did you ask about progesterone suppositories? Fx'd that bean is also about to implant!!!!
> 
> LemonTea > Sorry about the BFN! I find it that a male FS/RE is much easier to speak to as they know what they talking about out of professional experience and not personal experience like some female FS/RE. Also I have heard from a lot of my friends that their female FS/RE are less sensitive to matter that they are concerned about. Enjoy your break it does wonders for your relationship, I took 2 months off before our IUI cycle. Good luck hope the new RE is stunning and get you preggers in the first try, along with being monitored!
> 
> Wanbmum > Welcome :hi:, Good luck with work, I work for myself so the boss seems to understand just fine :lol: GX for a first time BFP
> 
> Mamadreams > GL with your IUI today!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MrsC > :hugs: so sorry!!!!!!!!!! GL for the next cycle! Are you going to do another IUI with Meds or are you moving onto IVF?
> 
> Nicker > So sorry to hear about your mom being so sick. I really will pray that she gets better and I personally believe that she will be in 7th heaven if she found out that she is becoming a grandmother as when you on that stage of your life, you learn to appreciate what you have and all the wonderful things. I dont think she will resent you for doing this and she will understand she is also a mother! Fx;d that your beta is gonna be great, no witch for you for the next 9 months!!!!!
> 
> I have the exact same thing with the progesterone, I sometimes even wonder if all the progesterone gets absorbed or does it leak out to much?
> 
> AFM > Not much again, just yesterday I was very tired around lunch time that I actually went and laid down for 30mins. I know it can be the progesterone but im the over optimistic person on here :D and I believe it is true preg symptoms ;)

Fingers crossed!! Its about time I get some good news!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Tella - I have been reading online and it seems that it is sometimes done to boost the progesterone. I did ask about suppositories since I took them last time but they said I really didn't have to use them unless I wanted to b\c I was right on the border line and they think the ovidrel will do the trick. I was debating to maybe just do one suppository a night but I hate the mess and if I don't have to I would rather not! FXD that your tiredness is a good symptom!

Nicker- I am so sorry for everything you are going through, it must be very tough to deal with all of that ontop of ferility stuff as well. Big hugs to you!

Mrs C - so sorry about your BFN. I don't know what I would do about switching clinics. Why can't you do a medciated cycle with them? It seems since your timeline is very hard that maybe you should just give it one more shot with them and then if needs be switch next time and even if you have to take a month off to get an appointment maybe it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Nicker

I had a dream that I got up and poas in the morning and got a bfp. It was just a dream. Not even the faintest of lines.


----------



## diliapickle

Nicker - how heartbreaking to have such a lovely dream and then see BFN! :hugs: don't give up hope yet though! 11DPIUI is still early! It could still happen!


----------



## haj624

so ladies dh just got his second sa back. his total coutn went from 147 mil to 399 mil....awesome!! his motility went from 45 to 48 %...not amazing but hey its improving. His morphology dropped though....from 5% to 2% :cry: which is by far our biggest problem. I feel like with morphology that low doing out IUI's is almost not worth it. I'm so bummed right now.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Nicker - Sorry to hear about your mom. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## wantbabysoon

I am 15dpiui and a big fat BFN but no AF too! I am so tired of this and just want to have AF so I can move along to the next cycle!


----------



## BlueStorm

haj624 said:


> so ladies dh just got his second sa back. his total coutn went from 147 mil to 399 mil....awesome!! his motility went from 45 to 48 %...not amazing but hey its improving. His morphology dropped though....from 5% to 2% :cry: which is by far our biggest problem. I feel like with morphology that low doing out IUI's is almost not worth it. I'm so bummed right now.

So sorry to hear about the morphology. My dh has 1 % and 0 % on his SA's. It can vary from time to time but my RE said it was still worth a try to do IUI and he has a 40% sucess rate with numbers like this. Also don't forget if they are doing kruger method it most likely is higher then what the results say. We are however only doing 2 IUI's and then moving onto IVF since the chances are so low. Hang in there, I know it's hard to decide the right thing to do.


----------



## jchic

Hey Haj....dont get too upset, IUI can work. How many more IUI's are you going to do before moving to IVF? It's not a matter of IF you will get a BFP, its just a matter of WHEN. Chin up sweetie!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Hey Haj....dont get too upset, IUI can work. How many more IUI's are you going to do before moving to IVF? It's not a matter of IF you will get a BFP, its just a matter of WHEN. Chin up sweetie!

I was going to stick with 3. The hubby has a varicocele so he just made an appt with the fertility urologist to go talk about getting the surgery in an effort to up his numbers. from what i've read online it takes about 3 months to even start to see results. so if he got it that month that wouldnt be till may. so i may do 4 just to get us through april is thats the case


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> so ladies dh just got his second sa back. his total coutn went from 147 mil to 399 mil....awesome!! his motility went from 45 to 48 %...not amazing but hey its improving. His morphology dropped though....from 5% to 2% :cry: which is by far our biggest problem. I feel like with morphology that low doing out IUI's is almost not worth it. I'm so bummed right now.
> 
> So sorry to hear about the morphology. My dh has 1 % and 0 % on his SA's. It can vary from time to time but my RE said it was still worth a try to do IUI and he has a 40% sucess rate with numbers like this. Also don't forget if they are doing kruger method it most likely is higher then what the results say. We are however only doing 2 IUI's and then moving onto IVF since the chances are so low. Hang in there, I know it's hard to decide the right thing to do.Click to expand...

your doctor seems more optomistic than mine. i was under the impression for anyone IUI's had at most a 20% success rate. Maybe I'm misinformed. Well I'll be getting my 2nd IUI this month and i think we were going to go for 3 possible for. were going to see an RE on the 28th, so we will see what he has to say


----------



## BlueStorm

haj624 said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> so ladies dh just got his second sa back. his total coutn went from 147 mil to 399 mil....awesome!! his motility went from 45 to 48 %...not amazing but hey its improving. His morphology dropped though....from 5% to 2% :cry: which is by far our biggest problem. I feel like with morphology that low doing out IUI's is almost not worth it. I'm so bummed right now.
> 
> So sorry to hear about the morphology. My dh has 1 % and 0 % on his SA's. It can vary from time to time but my RE said it was still worth a try to do IUI and he has a 40% sucess rate with numbers like this. Also don't forget if they are doing kruger method it most likely is higher then what the results say. We are however only doing 2 IUI's and then moving onto IVF since the chances are so low. Hang in there, I know it's hard to decide the right thing to do.Click to expand...
> 
> your doctor seems more optomistic than mine. i was under the impression for anyone IUI's had at most a 20% success rate. Maybe I'm misinformed. Well I'll be getting my 2nd IUI this month and i think we were going to go for 3 possible for. were going to see an RE on the 28th, so we will see what he has to sayClick to expand...

I think what he is saying is that he has a 40% success rate out of the people he treats not that there is a 40% chance of it working. I know the chances are much lower then that. We can wish though! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## WANBMUM

ChristineGG said:


> WANBMUM said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> I hope you dont mind me posting. I've spent 2 days reading all 80 pages! Congrats to all the BFP's and good luck to everyone else.
> I hope to be joining you all in the next few weeks, we find out on Friday when we start IUI. We are using donor sperm as my OH has 0 sperm.
> 
> I wanted to ask you all a question. How did you manage with work and all of the appointments for scans, IUI etc. I can't tell my work as confidentiality is not their strong point, I may tell them some white lies, Im not sure what? can anyone tell me how they managed with work and taking time off.
> Thanks in advance :)
> 
> Welcome WANBMUM :flower: My appointments are at 7:30am and I was lucky with my IUI's falling on a Saturday and Sunday. Does your doctor do early morning appointments?Click to expand...

My problem is, the clinic is 2 HOURS away! crazy I know, so I am going to have to use holidays or days off to work around it. It will all work out. I hope.


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies I am back

CD1 for me today!!!!! I took a short break this weekend and had a good time :wine: just relaxed and left all the TTC behind us. 

Whew. Now back to business...I am waiting on the nurse to call back in hope we up the anty this cycle and make my ovaries work hard :) so updates on that to come soon.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks ladies! :hugs:

Called the old clinic today and told them it was CD1 for me again. They want to charge me to talk to the FS and ask for meds which pissed me off. She want's me to still do 6-7 IUI's unmedicated before anything else. Knowing this and being told that but the nurse again I'm not going to be charged for her to tell me no again. DH said we will find a way to do one more cycle there and then see what happens. I'm just very very frustrated that it's taking this long when there is nothing wrong. So still doing unmedicated and keeping my fingers crossed this next time works. We do have some oh DH's :spermy: frozen for when he is gone. So that helps out since he is gone 6 months out of the year. Next IUI 2/19 or 2/20 I'm guessing. 

Sorry Chiles that we are both on CD1!!


----------



## mamadreams

Update: Today was my 2nd IUI natural with donor sperm. Last time I had 10.5 million sperm after the wash and 45% motility. This time I ended up with 3 million post wash with 70% motility....I only need one! For some reason this cycle, I am a lot less concerned about the number of sperm and my stress level is lower. Perhaps it's because all the excitement I felt the first time around didn't result in a BFP so I am a little jaded. Still, I am praying for a BFP this month.

I am on progesteron supositories this time around my progesterone was apparently fine but there is no harm in taking them and since my leuteal phase was short last time, I am hoping that they help!

Nicker - I am sending you a big hug! I wish there was something I could say to help you feel better and relieve some of the emotional stress you're feeling. Your mom is in my thoughts and I hope she feels better soon. Only you can decide what is best for you to do with regard to taking time off TTC. You shouldn't feel guilty for trying to have a child, that is your right and your dream. Your mom will absolutely LOVE you little one - she will come around, in the meantime I completely understand how hard it is for you. You have us to lean on and vent to. Anytime you need to.

MrsC: I am sorry that you lost your spot! My IUI was natural this cycle too. Here's to BFP's the second time around!


----------



## drsquid

2 hrs.. wow that is crazy. mine is pretty close except ill be working 30min away tomorrow which will suck..

i finally remembered to ask about sperm counts and was told that because they sperm was washed at the bank they didnt do a separate count. that i could probably pay them extra to do it at the lab before it was brought to the clinic but she dint know how much etc. decided it was pointless (i mean if it is low, ill be bummed but theoretically i can get money back from the bank but.. just not sure it is worth the stress). 

chiles- fingers crossed for your next round .


----------



## mamadreams

drsquid - I get what you're saying about the stress caused by knowing the numbers. I checked to see if I could get my money back for the low count but the Canadian bank I'm using doesn't guarantee a minimum count post wash. There's another bank here that does guarantee minimum 10 million post wash but they didn't have my sperm "in stock". Still, I do only need one so I am staying positive.


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies....

currently CD6 and on clomid....my stomach is killing me and am having bad side effect :( 

I go in on sat to see how my eggies are dong. Last month I triggered on day 10 so im hoping to do the same thing this time seeing as though im super uncomfortable...I look 4 months pregant as well arghhh


----------



## Nicker

mamadreams said:


> drsquid - I get what you're saying about the stress caused by knowing the numbers. I checked to see if I could get my money back for the low count but the Canadian bank I'm using doesn't guarantee a minimum count post wash. There's another bank here that does guarantee minimum 10 million post wash but they didn't have my sperm "in stock". Still, I do only need one so I am staying positive.

Is your doc reporting to Xytex though. Xytex says 25 million... I don't think it is a guarantee though.


----------



## Chiles

MrsC8776- Hopeful again 4 another round :)

Drsquid-Thanks I hope so too! 

AFM-I am doing the same meds, but higher dose. I am doing 7.5mg Femara CD 3-7, and cd 7-11 Gonal F 150 iu


----------



## drsquid

i went through european sperm bank of the us and no, they are just defrosting it, no check or count because it is already washed. id have to pay more to get a count which to me feels almost like im betting against the sperm (ie i win if it is low and doesnt work.. which feels defeating). i believe the bank has a guarantee but..


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Wow, I took a couple days away from here and lots have happened! 

Nicker, I'm so sorry for all you are going through right now. I wish there was something I could do!

Fingers crossed mamadreams! 

To all who are back at the beginning of your cycle again, hopefully this will be the one for all of us!

I'm on cd 5 today and started taking femera again. I am also taking Chinese Herbs and doing acupuncture. I have scheduled my us for Valentines Day. . . hoping for a good response. I have been reading up on Diminished Ovarian Reserve (which I was diagnosed with) and have decided I think I need to stop reading. Just makes me feel unsure.

I hope to hear more positive news from those getting close to testing!!


----------



## Tella

Haj > You're gonna get you amazing news in your next cycle! Just stay positive. I understand what you mean by IUI but just remember they only put the best of sperm in you with a IUI so it will be higher post wash even if the doc doesn&#8217;t give the numbers on it. Does he take vits? My DH is on folic acid with me as they say it is very good for sperm production. Let him start with something now already so that you can have a positive on it just after the op. It is very demotivating that it takes 90days to improve the sperm but 1 day to destroy/badly influence them :glowmad:

Bluestorm > I know what you mean about the mess, I though at first im doing it wrong but hello its not that difficult :haha: Fx'd it will do the trick and you get a sticky bean!

Nicker > :hugs: Im so sorry about the BFN, im really hoping for a late implanter and a + tomorrow on Beta.

wantbabysoon > Are you on progesterone supplements?

MrsC > Im glad to hear that you have a back up plan with frozen spermies. Make your appointment with the new clinic now and go with the IUI this month at the old one and DO NOT cancel the new clinic untill you have a BFP in your hand!

Mamadreams > tons of :dust: for you, hope that spermy is catching that eggy!!!!

drsquid > Leave it, it is just another thing to stress about like you said. Try and stay positive in your TWW and hope fully a BFP so you don&#8217;t need to consider the sperm count again.

BabyOnMyOwn > Sometimes ignorance is bliss. Told DH as well im done reading as it makes me to paranoid.

AFM > Not much except the odd twitch and cramp and hot spells. Only 6 days left :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## mamadreams

Nicker said:


> mamadreams said:
> 
> 
> drsquid - I get what you're saying about the stress caused by knowing the numbers. I checked to see if I could get my money back for the low count but the Canadian bank I'm using doesn't guarantee a minimum count post wash. There's another bank here that does guarantee minimum 10 million post wash but they didn't have my sperm "in stock". Still, I do only need one so I am staying positive.
> 
> Is your doc reporting to Xytex though. Xytex says 25 million... I don't think it is a guarantee though.Click to expand...

I called Xytex and they said to speak to the Canadian distributor. The Canadian Distributor, Outreach Health Services, says they don't guarantee a post wash count just a pre-wash count for 1ml which I think is rediculous since you only ever get .5ml... I might call Xytex again...

So sorry to hear about the BFN, Nicker. Don't lose hope!
Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I am so praying that one of those 3 million spermies meets the egg today!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Tella said:


> Haj > You're gonna get you amazing news in your next cycle! Just stay positive. I understand what you mean by IUI but just remember they only put the best of sperm in you with a IUI so it will be higher post wash even if the doc doesnt give the numbers on it. Does he take vits? My DH is on folic acid with me as they say it is very good for sperm production. Let him start with something now already so that you can have a positive on it just after the op. It is very demotivating that it takes 90days to improve the sperm but 1 day to destroy/badly influence them :glowmad:
> 
> Bluestorm > I know what you mean about the mess, I though at first im doing it wrong but hello its not that difficult :haha: Fx'd it will do the trick and you get a sticky bean!
> 
> Nicker > :hugs: Im so sorry about the BFN, im really hoping for a late implanter and a + tomorrow on Beta.
> 
> wantbabysoon > Are you on progesterone supplements?
> 
> MrsC > Im glad to hear that you have a back up plan with frozen spermies. Make your appointment with the new clinic now and go with the IUI this month at the old one and DO NOT cancel the new clinic untill you have a BFP in your hand!
> 
> Mamadreams > tons of :dust: for you, hope that spermy is catching that eggy!!!!
> 
> drsquid > Leave it, it is just another thing to stress about like you said. Try and stay positive in your TWW and hope fully a BFP so you dont need to consider the sperm count again.
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn > Sometimes ignorance is bliss. Told DH as well im done reading as it makes me to paranoid.
> 
> AFM > Not much except the odd twitch and cramp and hot spells. Only 6 days left :wohoo: :happydance:

No progestrone supplements just Femara, Trigger shot and IUI.


----------



## haj624

Tella said:


> Haj > You're gonna get you amazing news in your next cycle! Just stay positive. I understand what you mean by IUI but just remember they only put the best of sperm in you with a IUI so it will be higher post wash even if the doc doesnt give the numbers on it. Does he take vits? My DH is on folic acid with me as they say it is very good for sperm production. Let him start with something now already so that you can have a positive on it just after the op. It is very demotivating that it takes 90days to improve the sperm but 1 day to destroy/badly influence them :glowmad:
> 
> Bluestorm > I know what you mean about the mess, I though at first im doing it wrong but hello its not that difficult :haha: Fx'd it will do the trick and you get a sticky bean!
> 
> Nicker > :hugs: Im so sorry about the BFN, im really hoping for a late implanter and a + tomorrow on Beta.
> 
> wantbabysoon > Are you on progesterone supplements?
> 
> MrsC > Im glad to hear that you have a back up plan with frozen spermies. Make your appointment with the new clinic now and go with the IUI this month at the old one and DO NOT cancel the new clinic untill you have a BFP in your hand!
> 
> Mamadreams > tons of :dust: for you, hope that spermy is catching that eggy!!!!
> 
> drsquid > Leave it, it is just another thing to stress about like you said. Try and stay positive in your TWW and hope fully a BFP so you dont need to consider the sperm count again.
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn > Sometimes ignorance is bliss. Told DH as well im done reading as it makes me to paranoid.
> 
> AFM > Not much except the odd twitch and cramp and hot spells. Only 6 days left :wohoo: :happydance:

I know my fingers are crossed. Yeah he takes a multi vitamin, zinc, vitc, and fish oil. He just started the multi vitamin and fish oil last week though.he is going in on the 14th to talk to the fertility urologist about having surgery on his variocele. hopefully that will improve things a little.


----------



## drsquid

showed up 1 hr and 15 min early for work.. decided i will feel no guilt (yeah right) about disappearing today as my coworkers were both 15min late and then headed off together to get coffee rather than start working. hoping traffic isnt too bad.


----------



## BlueStorm

drsquid said:


> showed up 1 hr and 15 min early for work.. decided i will feel no guilt (yeah right) about disappearing today as my coworkers were both 15min late and then headed off together to get coffee rather than start working. hoping traffic isnt too bad.

Good luck today!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

drsquid said:


> showed up 1 hr and 15 min early for work.. decided i will feel no guilt (yeah right) about disappearing today as my coworkers were both 15min late and then headed off together to get coffee rather than start working. hoping traffic isnt too bad.

Thinking about you today! Good Luck!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

drsquid said:


> showed up 1 hr and 15 min early for work.. decided i will feel no guilt (yeah right) about disappearing today as my coworkers were both 15min late and then headed off together to get coffee rather than start working. hoping traffic isnt too bad.

Good luck for today!


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies!

How is everyone today? on CD8 today and go for my follie scan on Friday, getting excited! This is the first cycle I will be triggered, so what happens exactly? Do they measure and then trigger that day or what? I have to pick up the ovidrel at my pharmacy today


----------



## EwiTTC

Hi Ladies, 

I hope you all doing well. I have been lost but still praying for you all to get your BFP! I have had a rough time the last 2 weeks so I have been lost. Today I am feeling a little better.

Tons of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Chiles

I had an u/s that day and then triggered that night at home.


----------



## diliapickle

Same here - I had the u/s and they decided it was time and I triggered that night!


----------



## jchic

When were your u/s? Day 10 too?


----------



## drsquid

thanks guys =) back at work. hopefully all went well. on the way there i was feeling strong cramping on the right and in my back (dont usually feel o pains but that is the side with the dominant follicle) so hopefully that was what i was feeling.. despite being told to 'step away from the probe' i may get a tech to see if my follies have ruptured (we can do it transabd our machines are pretty good and im reasonably slim). day started out crap this am (got in the shower and had no water pressure so i had trouble getting the water to come out the shower instead of the tap) but mid shower it went to full flow, the crowded gas station had an open pump. got to work and a friend gave me a present (she made me a gorgeous bag, incredible). coworkers were late and messed around getting started long enough that i felt no guilt about leaving and id managed to finish most of the work so they were already grateful to me.. traffic was pretty clear on the way to the docs. i also accidently turned a block early at the docs (i usually park in the hospital lot as i have a card for it and then cut through the hospital) as i went to turn around to pull back out, i saw a parking spot, which limited my chances of being seen by coworkers at that hospital. all in all, good things =) fingers crossed


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> thanks guys =) back at work. hopefully all went well. on the way there i was feeling strong cramping on the right and in my back (dont usually feel o pains but that is the side with the dominant follicle) so hopefully that was what i was feeling.. despite being told to 'step away from the probe' i may get a tech to see if my follies have ruptured (we can do it transabd our machines are pretty good and im reasonably slim). day started out crap this am (got in the shower and had no water pressure so i had trouble getting the water to come out the shower instead of the tap) but mid shower it went to full flow, the crowded gas station had an open pump. got to work and a friend gave me a present (she made me a gorgeous bag, incredible). coworkers were late and messed around getting started long enough that i felt no guilt about leaving and id managed to finish most of the work so they were already grateful to me.. traffic was pretty clear on the way to the docs. i also accidently turned a block early at the docs (i usually park in the hospital lot as i have a card for it and then cut through the hospital) as i went to turn around to pull back out, i saw a parking spot, which limited my chances of being seen by coworkers at that hospital. all in all, good things =) fingers crossed

I'm glad everything went well. Good luck on the 2ww!! :thumbup:


----------



## wantbabysoon

It looks like I am going to be out this month! I have been feeling cramps and just started spotting so I know AF is on her way :(
But atleast I can start the next cycle!


----------



## Chiles

Good Luck squid, everything sounds wonderful :)


----------



## Nicker

EwiTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope you all doing well. I have been lost but still praying for you all to get your BFP! I have had a rough time the last 2 weeks so I have been lost. Today I am feeling a little better.
> 
> Tons of :dust::dust::dust:

I hope all is well Ewi


----------



## LemonTea

*BlueStorm: *Thanks! I&#8217;ve always gone to female doctors for &#8216;lady-part&#8217; issues, but the longer it&#8217;s taken to get pregnant, the less I&#8217;m starting to care. I&#8217;ve heard (read online) a lot of great things about the new doctor we&#8217;re going to see, and I&#8217;m pretty excited about our appointment. I just dropped off our new patient paperwork today, and they promised to call me if they had a cancellation before our appointment in March. 



*WANBMUM: *Welcome. The ladies here are really great and supportive. I&#8217;m also kinda stressed out a bit about the work issue. Up until now, we&#8217;ve had one IUI with Clomid, so I only had to go into the clinic one time for that cycle (that RE doesn&#8217;t do monitoring for Clomid cycles). But I&#8217;m thinking about moving on the injections, or at the very least, being monitored prior to the IUI. I just started working at this job last summer, so I don&#8217;t have a ton of leave accrued. But so far, I&#8217;ve just been scheduling appointments around lunchtime and either skipping lunch some other time in the week, or staying late to make up any lost time so I still have 40 hours per week, and don&#8217;t need to use sick time. I&#8217;ll probably do this as long as I can, although for the next IUI, I think I&#8217;ll call in sick instead of going back to work immediately afterwards. I don&#8217;t think doctors think it makes a difference, but I&#8217;d feel better if I were lying down at home rather than sitting up/walking around at work for the rest of the day. We&#8217;ll see what happens though. The doctor I was seeing before has her office about 15 minutes away from my job, but the new doctor I&#8217;ll be seeing is only a few blocks from here &#8211; less than a five minute drive, so I should be able to squeeze more things in during a standard one-hour lunch break than I was before.

*MrsC8776: *Sorry about the BFN. I hope the next time is the BFP you&#8217;re waiting for. And I&#8217;m so sorry that you lost your appointment! That really sucks &#8211; did you call and try to explain what happened? Maybe if you also tell them that your DH is leaving for Afghanistan soon, they could make an exception? If not, with the time crunch, I think I&#8217;d try to give the old doctor one more chance, just so you don&#8217;t have to take a cycle off if you don&#8217;t want to. DH and I are in a similar place with being in between fertility clinics because we don&#8217;t like the first one we&#8217;ve been going to, so I can understand why you might hesitate to go back to the old doctor. Tella&#8217;s sperm freezing idea might be a good one too. I know motility is supposed to drop during the thawing process with frozen sperm, but it&#8217;s better than nothing, and it might keep you from having to take a full break with your DH away. 

*Nicker: *Wow, it sounds like you&#8217;re going through a lot with your mom right now. I hope things turn around for you guys soon. If you think it would be too stressful to trying to go through with the next cycle, I could understand taking a break. In regards to progesterone, I would sometimes notice wetter days than others. I wear liners the whole 2WW on progesterone, but there were definitely days where I was mostly dry and some where I wasn&#8217;t. I never know what to make of it, but if it seems excessively creamy or wet, I usually mark it as CM on my chart, just so I can remember it later (in case I get a BFP, and can look back to maybe see that as a sign &#8211; so far, no BFP for me, so I don&#8217;t know if it means much).

*Tella: *I think you&#8217;re right that having a little time off will be good for DH and me. It won&#8217;t be a total break, since we&#8217;ll basically be NTNP, but I definitely don&#8217;t plan to try to time sex for anything (although I&#8217;m really looking forward to a month of non-baby related sex with DH lol). I might chart for the first and second week just so I know if/when I ovulate in case I have a wonky cycle right before seeing the new doctor (and I want to see if the two months on Clomid fixed my LPD), but then again, I might not &#8211; I&#8217;ll play it by ear. Hoping the tired feelings mean you&#8217;re getting a BFP soon! 

*Haj624: *That&#8217;s great that your DH&#8217;s count went up so high! What were you guys doing differently? Has the doctor mentioned anything that might help with morphology? I don&#8217;t know a lot about morphology, but when I was looking at IUI info online a few weeks ago, everything I read seemed to be saying that sperm motility was the most important factor, and that increased for your DH, which is awesome. Does overall morphology improve during sperm washing?

*Chiles: *Glad you enjoyed your weekend mental TTC break! I&#8217;m waiting for AF to show and then go, and at that point, we are taking a month off to NTNP before our next RE appointment &#8211; I&#8217;m pretty happy about it. 

*Mamadreams: *Hope you have a stress free 2WW &#8211; fingers crossed for a BFP at the end for you!

*DrSquid: *Good luck! I&#8217;ve got my fingers crossed for you too. 

*EwiTTC: *Glad you&#8217;re feeling better and that you&#8217;re back.


----------



## diliapickle

For those of you that had to do a trigger shot, when was it out of your system? I was going to test it out but didn't have tests (so unlike me!) and haven't had time to go to the store so now figured I would wait to test. But I am terrible at waiting and know that I will start itching to test around day 10 or 11...


----------



## mamadreams

Sorry for AF Wantbabysoon! Next month will be your month, stay positive!

drsquid - Welcome to the TWW! I had O pains today too so let's hope the sperm and egg meet and one lucky one gets us pregnant!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## MrsC8776

diliapickle said:


> For those of you that had to do a trigger shot, when was it out of your system? I was going to test it out but didn't have tests (so unlike me!) and haven't had time to go to the store so now figured I would wait to test. But I am terrible at waiting and know that I will start itching to test around day 10 or 11...

I think my trigger was out around 10-11 days. I know a lot of girls just use the dollar store tests. I used ic's only because I had them.

Thanks Lemon... We do freeze while DH is gone so that we don't have to miss every other cycle. He goes for 6 weeks at a time and then is home for 6 weeks. I will give the old clinic one more try and see how it goes. :thumbup:


----------



## Nicker

LemonTea said:


> *Nicker: *Wow, it sounds like youre going through a lot with your mom right now. I hope things turn around for you guys soon. If you think it would be too stressful to trying to go through with the next cycle, I could understand taking a break. In regards to progesterone, I would sometimes notice wetter days than others. I wear liners the whole 2WW on progesterone, but there were definitely days where I was mostly dry and some where I wasnt. I never know what to make of it, but if it seems excessively creamy or wet, I usually mark it as CM on my chart, just so I can remember it later (in case I get a BFP, and can look back to maybe see that as a sign  so far, no BFP for me, so I dont know if it means much).

The taking a break would be not to avoid stress for me but for mom. She said at the beginning of January that she could think of nothing worse than me having a baby. She has no idea that I have been to the FS let alone already gone through one IUI cycle.


----------



## Nicker

Equal said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> currently CD6 and on clomid....my stomach is killing me and am having bad side effect :(
> 
> I go in on sat to see how my eggies are dong. Last month I triggered on day 10 so im hoping to do the same thing this time seeing as though im super uncomfortable...I look 4 months pregant as well arghhh

Looking forward to the update on Saturday!


----------



## Tella

drsquid > :happydance: everything went well! Now those spermies must catch that eggy!!!!!!!!!!

wantbabysoon > Stay positive, it aint over yet. it can be IB

EwiTTC > Glad you feeling a bit better. :hugs:

LemonTea > Fx they get a cancellation and you get to go in sooner or even better you get your BFP before you need the new doc. NTNP has been the best meds for a lot of ppl. Oh yes non baby sex is the best, had it now for two months and being on the IUI, we haven't had any pressure on us again. Although my Doc said no :sex: till after my BFP ;)

diliapickle > I tested on 4dpo so about 6dptrigger and it was very faint. Gonna test today again with SMU to see if it is out or if it has gotten darker it means something is producing more HCG :thumbup:

Equal > Grow follicles grow!!!!!!

AFM > Really not much to report except that im still very positive, still getting twitches and odd cramps. Peeing a lot and im tired even though I had a great nights rest. Also TMI, I have been quite constipated which I never have a problem with.


----------



## LemonTea

Nicker said:


> LemonTea said:
> 
> 
> *Nicker: *Wow, it sounds like youre going through a lot with your mom right now. I hope things turn around for you guys soon. If you think it would be too stressful to trying to go through with the next cycle, I could understand taking a break. In regards to progesterone, I would sometimes notice wetter days than others. I wear liners the whole 2WW on progesterone, but there were definitely days where I was mostly dry and some where I wasnt. I never know what to make of it, but if it seems excessively creamy or wet, I usually mark it as CM on my chart, just so I can remember it later (in case I get a BFP, and can look back to maybe see that as a sign  so far, no BFP for me, so I dont know if it means much).
> 
> The taking a break would be not to avoid stress for me but for mom. She said at the beginning of January that she could think of nothing worse than me having a baby. She has no idea that I have been to the FS let alone already gone through one IUI cycle.Click to expand...

In that case, I don't think would take a TTC break just because your mom has decided she doesn't want you to have a baby. It's none of her business, and she has made her choice of whether she will be supportive of you or not. You probably will never be able to change her mind -- she needs to do that herself. In the meantime, you can't just put your life on hold because of how she feels.


----------



## LemonTea

Tella said:


> LemonTea > Fx they get a cancellation and you get to go in sooner or even better you get your BFP before you need the new doc. NTNP has been the best meds for a lot of ppl. Oh yes non baby sex is the best, had it now for two months and being on the IUI, we haven't had any pressure

I totally agree with you about IUIs taking pressure off!


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi girls. 
Seeing as you all have experienced iui. I have my app with the consultant tomorrow. We are having iui with donor. Is there anything I need to ask? 
Thanks :)


----------



## Natashadenzy

So I had my first iui yesterday. Such an odd experience right? I am hopeful, DH only had 4 million good quality swimmers after the wash. Thankfully I have no fertility issues so lets all pray this little bean sticks!
Any advice from those that have done an IUI? I start the HCG shots tomorrow every other day for three days. They say to test on the 24th. What a great b dayt present for our daughter Bella (turning 5 from previous marriage)! She says she wants a baby sister AND brother! Lol.


----------



## haj624

LemonTea said:


> *BlueStorm: *Thanks! Ive always gone to female doctors for lady-part issues, but the longer its taken to get pregnant, the less Im starting to care. Ive heard (read online) a lot of great things about the new doctor were going to see, and Im pretty excited about our appointment. I just dropped off our new patient paperwork today, and they promised to call me if they had a cancellation before our appointment in March.
> 
> 
> 
> *WANBMUM: *Welcome. The ladies here are really great and supportive. Im also kinda stressed out a bit about the work issue. Up until now, weve had one IUI with Clomid, so I only had to go into the clinic one time for that cycle (that RE doesnt do monitoring for Clomid cycles). But Im thinking about moving on the injections, or at the very least, being monitored prior to the IUI. I just started working at this job last summer, so I dont have a ton of leave accrued. But so far, Ive just been scheduling appointments around lunchtime and either skipping lunch some other time in the week, or staying late to make up any lost time so I still have 40 hours per week, and dont need to use sick time. Ill probably do this as long as I can, although for the next IUI, I think Ill call in sick instead of going back to work immediately afterwards. I dont think doctors think it makes a difference, but Id feel better if I were lying down at home rather than sitting up/walking around at work for the rest of the day. Well see what happens though. The doctor I was seeing before has her office about 15 minutes away from my job, but the new doctor Ill be seeing is only a few blocks from here  less than a five minute drive, so I should be able to squeeze more things in during a standard one-hour lunch break than I was before.
> 
> *MrsC8776: *Sorry about the BFN. I hope the next time is the BFP youre waiting for. And Im so sorry that you lost your appointment! That really sucks  did you call and try to explain what happened? Maybe if you also tell them that your DH is leaving for Afghanistan soon, they could make an exception? If not, with the time crunch, I think Id try to give the old doctor one more chance, just so you dont have to take a cycle off if you dont want to. DH and I are in a similar place with being in between fertility clinics because we dont like the first one weve been going to, so I can understand why you might hesitate to go back to the old doctor. Tellas sperm freezing idea might be a good one too. I know motility is supposed to drop during the thawing process with frozen sperm, but its better than nothing, and it might keep you from having to take a full break with your DH away.
> 
> *Nicker: *Wow, it sounds like youre going through a lot with your mom right now. I hope things turn around for you guys soon. If you think it would be too stressful to trying to go through with the next cycle, I could understand taking a break. In regards to progesterone, I would sometimes notice wetter days than others. I wear liners the whole 2WW on progesterone, but there were definitely days where I was mostly dry and some where I wasnt. I never know what to make of it, but if it seems excessively creamy or wet, I usually mark it as CM on my chart, just so I can remember it later (in case I get a BFP, and can look back to maybe see that as a sign  so far, no BFP for me, so I dont know if it means much).
> 
> *Tella: *I think youre right that having a little time off will be good for DH and me. It wont be a total break, since well basically be NTNP, but I definitely dont plan to try to time sex for anything (although Im really looking forward to a month of non-baby related sex with DH lol). I might chart for the first and second week just so I know if/when I ovulate in case I have a wonky cycle right before seeing the new doctor (and I want to see if the two months on Clomid fixed my LPD), but then again, I might not  Ill play it by ear. Hoping the tired feelings mean youre getting a BFP soon!
> 
> *Haj624: *Thats great that your DHs count went up so high! What were you guys doing differently? Has the doctor mentioned anything that might help with morphology? I dont know a lot about morphology, but when I was looking at IUI info online a few weeks ago, everything I read seemed to be saying that sperm motility was the most important factor, and that increased for your DH, which is awesome. Does overall morphology improve during sperm washing?
> 
> *Chiles: *Glad you enjoyed your weekend mental TTC break! Im waiting for AF to show and then go, and at that point, we are taking a month off to NTNP before our next RE appointment  Im pretty happy about it.
> 
> *Mamadreams: *Hope you have a stress free 2WW  fingers crossed for a BFP at the end for you!
> 
> *DrSquid: *Good luck! Ive got my fingers crossed for you too.
> 
> *EwiTTC: *Glad youre feeling better and that youre back.


See the morphology is what kills us because it means even if he has 173 million sperm right now only 2% are normal. So that only gives us like 4 million sperm and then we have to look thats there's only 48% motility. So its hard. He found out he has a variocele which can play a factor is all this, so he is going to the doctor tuesday to discuss the surgery.


----------



## Nicker

So once I am off progesterone I should get AF in a week or so???? I want to get things going here again. Next cycle injectibles. I am doing trigger IM and I am going to enquire about IUI a little later. From what I have been reading, 24 hours is too soon with donor.


----------



## drsquid

i did mine at approx 38 hrs both times but.. hey didnt work last time, and dont know this time yet so.. did my trigger subq this time instead of im. i dont feel as terrible tired as last time, dont know if that is good or bad. i am kinda down,. not really sad just kinda.. pointless.. amazing how confident i was last month. i dont know how people do this long term


----------



## mamadreams

I triggered with Ovidrel the night before my IUI and then I have my IUI at noon the following day. So about 15 hours after I trigger. They put the sperm before I ovulate to give them a chance to swim into the Fallopian tube and "hang out" whille they wait for the egg to release approx 36 hours post trigger. Of course, it didn't work last time and I don't yet about this time, but that's what my clinic believes is the most effective way. 

My understanding Nicker, is that once the progesterone is stopped your period should come a few days later as the drop in progesterone signals your uterus to shed the lining.

WantBMum - if you bought standard donor sperm (versus the pre-washed) pay attention to the post wash count and motility. I don`t know where you bought the sperm but some places guarantee a minimum post wash count. If your post wash count and motility are below the guaranteed numbers, you might be able to get your money back. Also note that with frozen sperm the count is usually much lower than with a fresh sample. This. I am told, is because after the washing process only the, pardon the expression, `cream of the crop`sperm are left. Good luck!


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies! Sorry for not being around. My parents are visiting so I have been busy. I am hoping you are all going to get a BFP a.s.a.p. 
I will post more later. I have Dr. Apt. on Monday. They draw my blood today but won't get results till Monday. I will keep you posted. :hugs: and :dust: to you all!!!


----------



## Tella

nicker > Im so sorry about the BFN :hugs: Hope and pray 2nd IUI is your lucky one and brings you&#8217;re a BFP. I've also heard that it can take anything from 2 days.

drsquid > We are all amazing woman and has to ability to continue this journey till we are success full in one way or another and it speaks of all the great personalities we all have. Just keep your head up be hopeful and go for it with every piece of you.

Froliky > You gonna have great beta numbers!!!!! Does your parents know your are preggers?

AFM > I tested my trigger out completely yesterday on 7DPO so now we just pray for a BFP on Tuesday&#8230;:wohoo: only 4 sleeps left :D Still getting cramps on and off, peeing often especially during the night.


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies!

Had my CD10 Follie scan today and I had 3 good size follies: 1.8, 1.6, 1.5. RE told us that we should bd tonight and tomorrow, not Sunday though and to come on Monday and IF I need to trigger he will do it then, with an IUI at 5pm on Monday!


----------



## Tella

YAY on good sized follicles!!!!! Enjoy tonight and tomorrow night, Fx for the IUI on Monday. Watch out BFP here comes Jchic :thumbup:


----------



## jchic

How are you feeling Tella? Only a few more days to go! WOOHOO!


----------



## diliapickle

Ok I need some opinions! I POAS this morning (which I know, I know shouldn't have!) because I didn't have enough tests to test out my HCG trigger shot but I thought for sure it would be out today (11 days past trigger) and wanted to see the negative so I knew next week when I took the test that if it was positive it was a real positive! Well... I got a faint positive this morning! Ugh! It is the trigger shot still, right? I thought everything I read said it would be out in 6-10 days but it has to be that. I don't want to get my hopes up and get them crushed next week. I know realize I shouldn't have tested and just waited but... hindsight! What do you guys think? I guess I just hope next Tuesday it is darker!!


----------



## MrsC8776

diliapickle said:


> Ok I need some opinions! I POAS this morning (which I know, I know shouldn't have!) because I didn't have enough tests to test out my HCG trigger shot but I thought for sure it would be out today (11 days past trigger) and wanted to see the negative so I knew next week when I took the test that if it was positive it was a real positive! Well... I got a faint positive this morning! Ugh! It is the trigger shot still, right? I thought everything I read said it would be out in 6-10 days but it has to be that. I don't want to get my hopes up and get them crushed next week. I know realize I shouldn't have tested and just waited but... hindsight! What do you guys think? I guess I just hope next Tuesday it is darker!!

How faint is faint? With my trigger I did have a very faint line at 11dpt but I had to squint and turn the test to see it. Do you have a pic of it? I would say test again tomorrow and see if it is darker. I'm a POAS addict so I test way to much. Fx it's your real BFP!!


----------



## s08

diliapickle said:


> Ok I need some opinions! I POAS this morning (which I know, I know shouldn't have!) because I didn't have enough tests to test out my HCG trigger shot but I thought for sure it would be out today (11 days past trigger) and wanted to see the negative so I knew next week when I took the test that if it was positive it was a real positive! Well... I got a faint positive this morning! Ugh! It is the trigger shot still, right? I thought everything I read said it would be out in 6-10 days but it has to be that. I don't want to get my hopes up and get them crushed next week. I know realize I shouldn't have tested and just waited but... hindsight! What do you guys think? I guess I just hope next Tuesday it is darker!!

OK...this is so weird, but this is my exact same scenerio. I'm 11 dp trigger today too (10dpiui). I took a FRER and dollar store test this morning, just to know that when I take it for real in the next few days, I could trust it. The dollar store test was neg, but FRER has faint line I think (or am I just going crazy?!?). I'm not getting my hopes up either. 

What trigger amount did you do? I did ovidrel 250 mcg, which I've heard is the equivalent of 6500iu? Well, we both should know more in the next couple days. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## s08

MrsC8776 said:


> diliapickle said:
> 
> 
> Ok I need some opinions! I POAS this morning (which I know, I know shouldn't have!) because I didn't have enough tests to test out my HCG trigger shot but I thought for sure it would be out today (11 days past trigger) and wanted to see the negative so I knew next week when I took the test that if it was positive it was a real positive! Well... I got a faint positive this morning! Ugh! It is the trigger shot still, right? I thought everything I read said it would be out in 6-10 days but it has to be that. I don't want to get my hopes up and get them crushed next week. I know realize I shouldn't have tested and just waited but... hindsight! What do you guys think? I guess I just hope next Tuesday it is darker!!
> 
> How faint is faint? With my trigger I did have a very faint line at 11dpt but I had to squint and turn the test to see it. Do you have a pic of it? I would say test again tomorrow and see if it is darker. I'm a POAS addict so I test way to much. Fx it's your real BFP!!Click to expand...

What trigger did you have?


----------



## MrsC8776

s08 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diliapickle said:
> 
> 
> Ok I need some opinions! I POAS this morning (which I know, I know shouldn't have!) because I didn't have enough tests to test out my HCG trigger shot but I thought for sure it would be out today (11 days past trigger) and wanted to see the negative so I knew next week when I took the test that if it was positive it was a real positive! Well... I got a faint positive this morning! Ugh! It is the trigger shot still, right? I thought everything I read said it would be out in 6-10 days but it has to be that. I don't want to get my hopes up and get them crushed next week. I know realize I shouldn't have tested and just waited but... hindsight! What do you guys think? I guess I just hope next Tuesday it is darker!!
> 
> How faint is faint? With my trigger I did have a very faint line at 11dpt but I had to squint and turn the test to see it. Do you have a pic of it? I would say test again tomorrow and see if it is darker. I'm a POAS addict so I test way to much. Fx it's your real BFP!!Click to expand...
> 
> What trigger did you have?Click to expand...

I had the Ovidrel 250 just like you. I hope both of you are getting your real BFP's!! I didn't get a line on a FRER at 11dpt so fx this is it!!


----------



## jchic

Why is my RE doing my iui same day as trigger? He says he may not even need the trigger if I have my lh surge but I called to ask and he said that the iui same day is completely fine. 
Is this norm?


----------



## BlueStorm

jchic said:


> Why is my RE doing my iui same day as trigger? He says he may not even need the trigger if I have my lh surge but I called to ask and he said that the iui same day is completely fine.
> Is this norm?

I had mine 12 hours post trigger and then another one 36 hours post. I noticed you live in northern NJ, I wonder if we go to the same practice?? To be honest I haven't heard of doing it the same day, but maybe he thinks you are going to O very soon and doesn't want to miss it?


----------



## BlueStorm

MrsC8776 said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diliapickle said:
> 
> 
> Ok I need some opinions! I POAS this morning (which I know, I know shouldn't have!) because I didn't have enough tests to test out my HCG trigger shot but I thought for sure it would be out today (11 days past trigger) and wanted to see the negative so I knew next week when I took the test that if it was positive it was a real positive! Well... I got a faint positive this morning! Ugh! It is the trigger shot still, right? I thought everything I read said it would be out in 6-10 days but it has to be that. I don't want to get my hopes up and get them crushed next week. I know realize I shouldn't have tested and just waited but... hindsight! What do you guys think? I guess I just hope next Tuesday it is darker!!
> 
> How faint is faint? With my trigger I did have a very faint line at 11dpt but I had to squint and turn the test to see it. Do you have a pic of it? I would say test again tomorrow and see if it is darker. I'm a POAS addict so I test way to much. Fx it's your real BFP!!Click to expand...
> 
> I have been testing mine out but I'm only 5 days past trigger b\c I had to do a second one to boost my Progesterone :dohh: I think last cycle it was out by day 7 but that was 5000 units of HCG.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## jchic

Hi Blue! Where do you go? I go to Dr Rabin in Fairlawn. He also has an office in nyc. Thats what he said, that he thinks I will O soon. We shall see! I guess it cant hurt of its too early, right?


----------



## BlueStorm

jchic said:


> Hi Blue! Where do you go? I go to Dr Rabin in Fairlawn. He also has an office in nyc. Thats what he said, that he thinks I will O soon. We shall see! I guess it cant hurt of its too early, right?

I go to RMA there are a few offices around NJ. I mainly go to the office in Somerset NJ but there is one in Northern Jersey too so I thougth maybe you went there. I'm sure he knows what he is doing so try not to worry. I know we always second guess everything our re's do but it makes it more stressful, so I decided to TRY and go with the flow this cycle! I grew up in Bergen County


----------



## jchic

I was going to do RMA! They are great! Really? Where? I live in Wanaque now but grew up in Cresskill. What a small world lol


----------



## BlueStorm

Yeah I really do like RMA and am very lucky that I live only about 10 miles from where they are located. I grew up in Waldwick, it's a really small town, near Ridgewood and Paramaus.


----------



## s08

jchic said:


> Why is my RE doing my iui same day as trigger? He says he may not even need the trigger if I have my lh surge but I called to ask and he said that the iui same day is completely fine.
> Is this norm?

I always freak out over the timing. The first time, I thought it was too late and I already ovulated. This time, my IUI was done 21 hours after trigger, and I am afraid it was too early. But like you my re was afraid I would ovulate too soon based on my lead follie size (26) and natural lh surge. I think you will be just fine...the spermies will be waiting for your lovely egg(ies)! I really don't think there is such thing as perfect timing. Good luck!


----------



## jchic

Blue- I know exactly where waldwick is! Dh and I go to ridgewood all the time :) 

S08- youre right. There is no such thing as perfect timing! What iui are u on?


----------



## s08

jchic said:


> Blue- I know exactly where waldwick is! Dh and I go to ridgewood all the time :)
> 
> S08- youre right. There is no such thing as perfect timing! What iui are u on?

I'm in the TWW for #3. But since I haven't been successful yet, I certainly am no expert on timing! I just wanted to let you know that I've been in your shoes worrying about all the IUI details. My RE doesn't think its a fine science since even washed sperm can live a while in there.


----------



## froliky2011

Tella said:


> nicker > Im so sorry about the BFN :hugs: Hope and pray 2nd IUI is your lucky one and brings youre a BFP. I've also heard that it can take anything from 2 days.
> 
> drsquid > We are all amazing woman and has to ability to continue this journey till we are success full in one way or another and it speaks of all the great personalities we all have. Just keep your head up be hopeful and go for it with every piece of you.
> 
> Froliky > You gonna have great beta numbers!!!!! Does your parents know your are preggers?
> 
> AFM > I tested my trigger out completely yesterday on 7DPO so now we just pray for a BFP on Tuesday:wohoo: only 4 sleeps left :D Still getting cramps on and off, peeing often especially during the night.

I agree with Tella Drsquid (funny name by the way). It is very difficult TTC for a long time. I have incredible respect for many of the women on these forums who TTC for a long time. The roller coaster is challenging. One thing is for sure, I don't ever want to take my child(ren) for granted if I am blessed with the gift to be a parent.

Sorry Nicker!!!! :hugs: I wish you :dust: for March!!!!!!!!!!!

Tella - My parents do know. We waited a long time for my second test but it was partly my fault because DH and I went out of town and I did not schedule the appointment till we returned. Doctor actually wanted to do Beta on Monday. (Ooops!) The receptionist would not fit me in until today so the nurse said next time that happens to call her directly. :) I am looking forward to Monday! I will keep you all posted. I am looking forward to the end of March (getting through the 12 weeks)!! 

:dust: to Everyone!!!!! I am hoping you all get a BFP A.S.A.P.!!! :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

jchic said:


> Hi Blue! Where do you go? I go to Dr Rabin in Fairlawn. He also has an office in nyc. Thats what he said, that he thinks I will O soon. We shall see! I guess it cant hurt of its too early, right?

Our first IUI we did the day of the LH surge and then 40 hours later but I got a BFN. I think the washed sperm do not live as long as unwashed sperm so it's best to try and get it as close to ovulation as possible. The problem is that some women ovulate early and some ovulate late etc. Nobody is the same and it can take a couple of times before the doctor can figure out how your body responds etc. This last time because I had already ovulated (we checked 15 minutes after IUI and the eggs were not there) my doctor said she was going to go more by my egg size rather than the hours after LH because I went early but her other clients were going late (36 hours after ovulation). 

Good Luck!!!!! :dust: :dust: May your BFP show up a.s.a.p.!!!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Why is my RE doing my iui same day as trigger? He says he may not even need the trigger if I have my lh surge but I called to ask and he said that the iui same day is completely fine.
> Is this norm?

My last IUI (1st) i took the trigger shot and about 13 hrs later i had my IUI. This time it will be about 24 hours in between.


----------



## BlueStorm

jchic - sure is a small world! Good luck


----------



## froliky2011

BlueStorm - Hang in there!!! :dust: :dust: One week to go!!! :hugs:


----------



## diliapickle

MrsC8776 said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diliapickle said:
> 
> 
> Ok I need some opinions! I POAS this morning (which I know, I know shouldn't have!) because I didn't have enough tests to test out my HCG trigger shot but I thought for sure it would be out today (11 days past trigger) and wanted to see the negative so I knew next week when I took the test that if it was positive it was a real positive! Well... I got a faint positive this morning! Ugh! It is the trigger shot still, right? I thought everything I read said it would be out in 6-10 days but it has to be that. I don't want to get my hopes up and get them crushed next week. I know realize I shouldn't have tested and just waited but... hindsight! What do you guys think? I guess I just hope next Tuesday it is darker!!
> 
> How faint is faint? With my trigger I did have a very faint line at 11dpt but I had to squint and turn the test to see it. Do you have a pic of it? I would say test again tomorrow and see if it is darker. I'm a POAS addict so I test way to much. Fx it's your real BFP!!Click to expand...
> 
> What trigger did you have?Click to expand...
> 
> I had the Ovidrel 250 just like you. I hope both of you are getting your real BFP's!! I didn't get a line on a FRER at 11dpt so fx this is it!!Click to expand...

I didn't take a picture! Should have! I didn't need to squint but it was faint. My DH could see it too. I had Pregnyl and it was 10,000 so it might still be that then... I used a FRER so they are supposed to be more sensitive. I just hope I see a line next week! :) Hope this is it for us!!


----------



## diliapickle

s08 said:


> diliapickle said:
> 
> 
> Ok I need some opinions! I POAS this morning (which I know, I know shouldn't have!) because I didn't have enough tests to test out my HCG trigger shot but I thought for sure it would be out today (11 days past trigger) and wanted to see the negative so I knew next week when I took the test that if it was positive it was a real positive! Well... I got a faint positive this morning! Ugh! It is the trigger shot still, right? I thought everything I read said it would be out in 6-10 days but it has to be that. I don't want to get my hopes up and get them crushed next week. I know realize I shouldn't have tested and just waited but... hindsight! What do you guys think? I guess I just hope next Tuesday it is darker!!
> 
> OK...this is so weird, but this is my exact same scenerio. I'm 11 dp trigger today too (10dpiui). I took a FRER and dollar store test this morning, just to know that when I take it for real in the next few days, I could trust it. The dollar store test was neg, but FRER has faint line I think (or am I just going crazy?!?). I'm not getting my hopes up either.
> 
> What trigger amount did you do? I did ovidrel 250 mcg, which I've heard is the equivalent of 6500iu? Well, we both should know more in the next couple days. Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

Hope we see those lines get darker soon!!!


----------



## froliky2011

diliapickle said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diliapickle said:
> 
> 
> Ok I need some opinions! I POAS this morning (which I know, I know shouldn't have!) because I didn't have enough tests to test out my HCG trigger shot but I thought for sure it would be out today (11 days past trigger) and wanted to see the negative so I knew next week when I took the test that if it was positive it was a real positive! Well... I got a faint positive this morning! Ugh! It is the trigger shot still, right? I thought everything I read said it would be out in 6-10 days but it has to be that. I don't want to get my hopes up and get them crushed next week. I know realize I shouldn't have tested and just waited but... hindsight! What do you guys think? I guess I just hope next Tuesday it is darker!!
> 
> OK...this is so weird, but this is my exact same scenerio. I'm 11 dp trigger today too (10dpiui). I took a FRER and dollar store test this morning, just to know that when I take it for real in the next few days, I could trust it. The dollar store test was neg, but FRER has faint line I think (or am I just going crazy?!?). I'm not getting my hopes up either.
> 
> What trigger amount did you do? I did ovidrel 250 mcg, which I've heard is the equivalent of 6500iu? Well, we both should know more in the next couple days. Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Hope we see those lines get darker soon!!!Click to expand...

Good Luck Ladies!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Nicker

My thoughts.... so I have been doing a lot of digging for info. Most of what I have found seems to say

1. Ovulation after trigger is usually between 36 and 39 hours
2. Thawed washed sperm live about 12 hours. Perhaps a few can survive up to 24 but not many.
3. It takes sperm 6 hours to get from uterus to fallopian tubes
4. It is best that sperm are waiting for egg prior to ovualtion.
5. Start progesterone suppository 2 DPO

With this in mind. According to my doctor's protocol... trigger with iui 24 hours later = sperm dead when the egg is released IF the egg realeases because progesterone too early may have prevented that from happening.....

Nicole's math says.... trigger + 36 hours till ovulation - 6 hours sperm travel time = IUI 28-30 hours after trigger. Sperm still have another 4-6 hours ish of life in case ovualtion happens between 36 and 40 hours. Progesterone 48 hours after trigger should ensure that ovulation has happened if it is going to and that lining is still a nice cooshie place to implant.

I guess it is the science teacher in me coming out....


----------



## love2006

I just wanted to give my date. AF arrived nice and early on my test date Feb. 8th. My DH and I decided to move on to IVF rather than another cycle of follistim plus IUI. Hopefully, we will be able to start in April. Good luck to eveyone:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LemonTea

Nicker said:


> My thoughts.... so I have been doing a lot of digging for info. Most of what I have found seems to say
> 
> 1. Ovulation after trigger is usually between 36 and 39 hours
> 2. Thawed washed sperm live about 12 hours. Perhaps a few can survive up to 24 but not many.
> 3. It takes sperm 6 hours to get from uterus to fallopian tubes
> 4. It is best that sperm are waiting for egg prior to ovualtion.
> 5. Start progesterone suppository 2 DPO
> 
> With this in mind. According to my doctor's protocol... trigger with iui 24 hours later = sperm dead when the egg is released IF the egg realeases because progesterone too early may have prevented that from happening.....
> 
> Nicole's math says.... trigger + 36 hours till ovulation - 6 hours sperm travel time = IUI 28-30 hours after trigger. Sperm still have another 4-6 hours ish of life in case ovualtion happens between 36 and 40 hours. Progesterone 48 hours after trigger should ensure that ovulation has happened if it is going to and that lining is still a nice cooshie place to implant.
> 
> I guess it is the science teacher in me coming out....

I love that you broke this all out, and just wanted to tell that I'm going to hang onto this for my next appt with me new RE. I've been reading about IUI with trigger (haven't done it that way before, but want to try IUI meds/trigger shot next), and I've been taking my own notes trying to get my head around the timing of everything, but this is perfect -- you saved me a ton of time!


----------



## Nicker

LemonTea said:


> I love that you broke this all out, and just wanted to tell that I'm going to hang onto this for my next appt with me new RE. I've been reading about IUI with trigger (haven't done it that way before, but want to try IUI meds/trigger shot next), and I've been taking my own notes trying to get my head around the timing of everything, but this is perfect -- you saved me a ton of time!

I would love to hear what the new RE says. Don't forget fresh washed sperm live longer then frozen washed sperm.


----------



## adroplet

Hi ladies, may I ? I have been TTC for almost a year now and am now coming back after 5 months. During those months I had acupuncture, chinese herbal medicine and abdominal fertility massages. I completely stopped coffee since the year began......:coffee:, I miss it, I'm going thru withdrawls. 
Now, I am just waiting for AF. Should be here this Tues or Weds. I can't wait!!! I'm feeling uber positive.

Alex


----------



## Equal

Ok ladies here is my latest update:

Went in for day 10. 3 good size follices (2.1, 1.9 & 1.7). Was given the trigger shot and will be doing my iui on Feb. 12 & 13. Meaning testing day will be February 29!!!!

Glad too that that everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Nicker

Welcome! I too am waiting for AF. By the feel of it she should be here today or tomorrow


----------



## Nicker

Yay Equal :dust::dust:


----------



## adroplet

Nicker said:


> Welcome! I too am waiting for AF. By the feel of it she should be here today or tomorrow

Thanks. I just read your earlier post on the IUI + Trigger timing and it is awesome!! You have saved me lots of brain cells. I printed it out and am going to have my md stick to it as best we can. My IUIs have usually been 24 hrs after the trigger and then i get a second IUI 24 hrs after that one. So I guess I have been missing the time frame? Am i doing it too early and then again too late??:shrug: I have always been using thawed donor sperm.


----------



## mamadreams

As for IUI timing I asked my FS how long thawed frozen donor sperm stay alive after the IUI and she said 2 to three days... It's so frustrating to continually hear different answers!

Good luck to eveyone! Fingers crossed for BFP's!


----------



## MrsC8776

Welcome adroplet :hi:

The clinic I go to said 3 days for frozen sperm. It is hard to find a straight answer. 

Good luck Equal! :thumbup:


----------



## Nicker

adroplet said:


> Thanks. I just read your earlier post on the IUI + Trigger timing and it is awesome!! You have saved me lots of brain cells. I printed it out and am going to have my md stick to it as best we can. My IUIs have usually been 24 hrs after the trigger and then i get a second IUI 24 hrs after that one. So I guess I have been missing the time frame? Am i doing it too early and then again too late??:shrug: I have always been using thawed donor sperm.

24 and 48 hours is a pretty common protocol for back to back from what I have read


----------



## Nicker

adroplet said:


> Thanks. I just read your earlier post on the IUI + Trigger timing and it is awesome!! You have saved me lots of brain cells. I printed it out and am going to have my md stick to it as best we can. My IUIs have usually been 24 hrs after the trigger and then i get a second IUI 24 hrs after that one. So I guess I have been missing the time frame? Am i doing it too early and then again too late??:shrug: I have always been using thawed donor sperm.

Don't forget this info is coming from a google/poas addict and not a doctor. My dad once diagnosed himself with google. He self diagnosed bacterial vaginosis.


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - I read the sperm get to the fallopian tube much sooner. I forget the details but it was less than 1 hour from uterus to fallopian tube.

Equal -! Good Luck! :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

Welcome adroplet!!! :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - also, I tested my opk at 6a.m. and got negative. I tested again at 8:30 a.m. and got positive. We did iui the next day at 10:00 a.m. at 10:30 a.m. doctor did ultrasound and eggs were gone. We used fresh sperm but washed. Some women ovulate early and some late. The only way to know is to do ultrasound afterwards. On my first iui the eggs were still there for sample one then 36I hours later they were gone. I did two iui that cycle and got BFN. Every woman is different.


----------



## fertilesoul

Equal: sounds great! Wishing you the best!


----------



## Nicker

So today is CD1. I don't know if I am supposed to start the clonus tomorrow or not. When I talked to the doctors office on Thursday she said they would look at my file and get back to me. When I had my first IUI he told me to talk to the nurse before starting the clomid again because we are changing protocol. I called the weekend/after hours number as I am supposed to if day one falls on a weekend and I left a message but haven't heard.

Oops clomid not clonus


----------



## Nicker

WANBMUM said:


> Hi girls.
> Seeing as you all have experienced iui. I have my app with the consultant tomorrow. We are having iui with donor. Is there anything I need to ask?
> Thanks :)

How did it go???


----------



## drsquid

nicker- that is so frustrating. especially when you finally get ahold of someone and they are like.. why didnt you call before etc. grr. fingers crossed for you this cycle =)


----------



## jchic

Equal said:


> Ok ladies here is my latest update:
> 
> Went in for day 10. 3 good size follices (2.1, 1.9 & 1.7). Was given the trigger shot and will be doing my iui on Feb. 12 & 13. Meaning testing day will be February 29!!!!
> 
> Glad too that that everyone else is doing well!

Hey hon! We are testing buddies!!! My iui is tomorrow :) best of luck! Xoxo


----------



## Equal

jchic said:


> Equal said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies here is my latest update:
> 
> Went in for day 10. 3 good size follices (2.1, 1.9 & 1.7). Was given the trigger shot and will be doing my iui on Feb. 12 & 13. Meaning testing day will be February 29!!!!
> 
> Glad too that that everyone else is doing well!
> 
> Hey hon! We are testing buddies!!! My iui is tomorrow :) best of luck! XoxoClick to expand...

Amazing!! Good luck tomorrow!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tella

:hi: girls, i only have 1 day left till my blood tests!!!!!!! I have decided not to test and just wait for the results for the bloods. However i will be up at the crack of dawn tomorrow and go have the bloods done, my FS marked it as URGENT so i should have the results back in 2 hours. I cant wait any more, i think every time my phone is gonna ring tomorrow my heart is gonna stop :haha:


----------



## siblingwishes

Tella said:


> :hi: girls, i only have 1 day left till my blood tests!!!!!!! I have decided not to test and just wait for the results for the bloods. However i will be up at the crack of dawn tomorrow and go have the bloods done, my FS marked it as URGENT so i should have the results back in 2 hours. I cant wait any more, i think every time my phone is gonna ring tomorrow my heart is gonna stop :haha:

FX for you tomorrow!


----------



## Nicker

Tella said:


> :hi: girls, i only have 1 day left till my blood tests!!!!!!! I have decided not to test and just wait for the results for the bloods. However i will be up at the crack of dawn tomorrow and go have the bloods done, my FS marked it as URGENT so i should have the results back in 2 hours. I cant wait any more, i think every time my phone is gonna ring tomorrow my heart is gonna stop :haha:

Good luck!


----------



## jchic

Tella!!!! FINGERS CROSSED!!!! So hoping this is IT for you my dear :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Nicker said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls, i only have 1 day left till my blood tests!!!!!!! I have decided not to test and just wait for the results for the bloods. However i will be up at the crack of dawn tomorrow and go have the bloods done, my FS marked it as URGENT so i should have the results back in 2 hours. I cant wait any more, i think every time my phone is gonna ring tomorrow my heart is gonna stop :haha:
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Good luck Tella!! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

jchic said:


> Equal said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies here is my latest update:
> 
> Went in for day 10. 3 good size follices (2.1, 1.9 & 1.7). Was given the trigger shot and will be doing my iui on Feb. 12 & 13. Meaning testing day will be February 29!!!!
> 
> Glad too that that everyone else is doing well!
> 
> Hey hon! We are testing buddies!!! My iui is tomorrow :) best of luck! XoxoClick to expand...


Good Luck!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I go in tomorrow for my mid-cycle us. I am way more nervous this month than last and I'm not sure why. I am hoping for some good follicles!!

Good Luck to all the ladies having their IUI's this week! Fingers crossed for all of us that this is our month!!


----------



## jchic

Baby - fingers crossed for you! GROW eggies GROW!


----------



## diliapickle

So my temp has dropped below coverline and been decreasing since Friday... I feel that is not a good sign. It dropped last time at 11DPO and I got AF and that is when it started to drop this time and I just feel I haven't gotten AF because I am still taking the prometrium. :( was so hopeful! oh well round 2! 

Good luck and lot's of baby dust to all!! Hearing all your positive stories are so helpful!! :)


----------



## s08

diliapickle said:


> So my temp has dropped below coverline and been decreasing since Friday... I feel that is not a good sign. It dropped last time at 11DPO and I got AF and that is when it started to drop this time and I just feel I haven't gotten AF because I am still taking the prometrium. :( was so hopeful! oh well round 2!
> 
> Good luck and lot's of baby dust to all!! Hearing all your positive stories are so helpful!! :)

So sorry! Have you tested again since you saw the second faint line last week? You might remember I also had a faint line that day. I have tested every day since with FRER. The line is still there, but seems to be getting more faint every day. Today, (13 dpiui and 14 dp trigger), the line was barely visible at all. So, I figure it is not to be this month. I don't see how the line could still be from the ovidrel, so maybe chemical?


----------



## diliapickle

s08 said:


> diliapickle said:
> 
> 
> So my temp has dropped below coverline and been decreasing since Friday... I feel that is not a good sign. It dropped last time at 11DPO and I got AF and that is when it started to drop this time and I just feel I haven't gotten AF because I am still taking the prometrium. :( was so hopeful! oh well round 2!
> 
> Good luck and lot's of baby dust to all!! Hearing all your positive stories are so helpful!! :)
> 
> So sorry! Have you tested again since you saw the second faint line last week? You might remember I also had a faint line that day. I have tested every day since with FRER. The line is still there, but seems to be getting more faint every day. Today, (13 dpiui and 14 dp trigger), the line was barely visible at all. So, I figure it is not to be this month. I don't see how the line could still be from the ovidrel, so maybe chemical?Click to expand...

Yeah I couldn't test over weekend and so tested this morning and it was stark white where the other line should be :( 

Sorry your line seems to be disappearing as well! I have heard that it is possible for some women to show line until 14 days past trigger so maybe it just took its time to get out or could be chemical :( either way I know not the way you wanted! Hopefully next month is our month :)


----------



## Nicker

Start clomid today CD 2-6 and injections CD 5-10. I go for my first scan Tuesday, February 22. Send some positive vibes to my follicles please.

I decided last night that this is my month. 13 weeks would take me to Mother's Day. Wouldn't that be an awesome time to tell.


----------



## Chiles

Hello Ladies!!! Sorry I have not posted in this thread for a while. I have reading over the recent posts....

I am currently cycle day 6 and I will have my u/s friday!!! until then I will just be sticking around

Good Luck ladies!!!!!


----------



## mamadreams

Tella - I am hoping you're the first BFP in a string of BFP's! 

BabyOnMyOwn - Excellent news - let's hope the follicles are strong and healthy!

Nicker- Crossing my fingers for you too!

Diliapickle and S08 - I;m sorry :( Remember you're not out until AF shows up!

Jchic - you are so close!!! Two more days to go! Good luck!


----------



## Nicker

Chiles said:


> Hello Ladies!!! Sorry I have not posted in this thread for a while. I have reading over the recent posts....
> 
> I am currently cycle day 6 and I will have my u/s friday!!! until then I will just be sticking around
> 
> Good Luck ladies!!!!!

Good luck back at you! :dust:


----------



## Nicker

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I go in tomorrow for my mid-cycle us. I am way more nervous this month than last and I'm not sure why. I am hoping for some good follicles!!
> 
> Good Luck to all the ladies having their IUI's this week! Fingers crossed for all of us that this is our month!!

Fx for you. Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Tella

So this month was not my month :cry: onto next cycle of IUI, hope its second time lucky!


----------



## Nicker

Sorry Tella :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Tella - I am sorry :( Next month is YOURS for the taking! xx

AFM - had my IUI yesterday! He didnt need to trigger me because I was actually ovulating yesterday so it worked out perfect! 180 million pre wash and 60million post wash.....lets hope it did the trick!

PS - I had a bunch of stuff fall out....I assume that was NOT the sperm, right? RE said NO that is was probably the jelly they use for the instruments and CM that becomes dislodged. Thoughts?


----------



## katejo

jchic said:


> Tella - I am sorry :( Next month is YOURS for the taking! xx
> 
> AFM - had my IUI yesterday! He didnt need to trigger me because I was actually ovulating yesterday so it worked out perfect! 180 million pre wash and 60million post wash.....lets hope it did the trick!
> 
> PS - I had a bunch of stuff fall out....I assume that was NOT the sperm, right? RE said NO that is was probably the jelly they use for the instruments and CM that becomes dislodged. Thoughts?

I had the same thing with my IUI last Friday. I had a ton of mucus type stuff when I stood up. Doctor said it was a combination of the lubricant they put on the speculum and some of my own CM. I dont think it is nothing to worry about. My doc said after they do the IUI I could do jumping jacks and nothing would fall out. It certainly did freak me out though to have so much! Good luck to you and lots of baby dust to all!

Well I caught back up on most everyones posts. I had my IUI last Friday the 10th and I can take a test on the 24th! This second time around everything seems to be a little better. My linning was thicker and my lead follicle was 17mm on CD 12, I had the IUI on CD 15.


----------



## Tella

After you have stopped taking the progesterone supplements how long did it take for AF to arrive?


----------



## froliky2011

Sorry Tella and Diliapickle!!!! :dust: for March!!! 

Good Luck to all you in TWW and preparing for the next IUI!!! :dust: 

Parents are still in town and keeping me very busy. My doctor cancelled my appointment yesterday but rescheduled for today. I will keep you posted. Hopefully as is well. I had a dream two nights ago my HCG levels were low and they were predicting a misscarriage. :( Hoping for good lab results and hopefully we can see if I have two or one growing. 

:hugs: to you all!!


----------



## Nicker

Tella said:


> After you have stopped taking the progesterone supplements how long did it take for AF to arrive?

Last progesterone Thursday morning. I had spotting on Saturday and Sunday was AF


----------



## LemonTea

Tella said:


> So this month was not my month :cry: onto next cycle of IUI, hope its second time lucky!

:hugs:I'm so sorry. I hope next month is the one that works. (I guess that goes for all of us.)


Quick update from me: Just heard back from the new doctor, and they're able to squeeze DH and me in for an appointment on Monday, so we don't have to wait until March 13! :happydance:Very excited. I don't know if we'll be able to do any meds or an IUI this month since I'm about a week into a new cycle, but it would be great if we could knock out any tests he wants to do in the next few weeks so that we maybe can start fresh with an IUI with my next cycle in March.


----------



## LemonTea

jchic said:


> PS - I had a bunch of stuff fall out....I assume that was NOT the sperm, right? RE said NO that is was probably the jelly they use for the instruments and CM that becomes dislodged. Thoughts?

Pretty sure you're safe -- the sperm are supposed to immediately swim out of the fluid to head toward the fallopian tubes, so any liquid that you notice later shouldn't have any viable sperm in it.


----------



## LemonTea

Tella said:


> After you have stopped taking the progesterone supplements how long did it take for AF to arrive?

Both last month and the month before I used progesterone suppositories (Prometrium). My period always came four days after I took the last one.


----------



## s08

Nicker, thanks for adding me to the main list on page 1! Unfortunately, I have a disappointing update to give. I've posted this in another forum, but wanted to let you ladies know also that I tested this am at 14 dpiui, and it was BFN. So I'm just waiting for AF to show in a couple days. I was getting faint lines on FRER until 12dpiui, so not sure if it was a chemical or the ovidrel trigger was in my system forever. 

I told my dh the bad news this morning. Happy f-ing valentines day, I guess. While my reaction was tears, his was anger (at the situation, at the clinic, etc. -- not at me, fortunately). I guess we all deal with disappointment differently. I just want to know that it will all work out in the end, you know?


----------



## MrsC8776

Tella said:


> So this month was not my month :cry: onto next cycle of IUI, hope its second time lucky!

Sorry about the BFN. :hugs:



jchic said:


> Tella - I am sorry :( Next month is YOURS for the taking! xx
> 
> AFM - had my IUI yesterday! He didnt need to trigger me because I was actually ovulating yesterday so it worked out perfect! 180 million pre wash and 60million post wash.....lets hope it did the trick!
> 
> PS - I had a bunch of stuff fall out....I assume that was NOT the sperm, right? RE said NO that is was probably the jelly they use for the instruments and CM that becomes dislodged. Thoughts?

Good luck on the 2ww! 



katejo said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Tella - I am sorry :( Next month is YOURS for the taking! xx
> 
> AFM - had my IUI yesterday! He didnt need to trigger me because I was actually ovulating yesterday so it worked out perfect! 180 million pre wash and 60million post wash.....lets hope it did the trick!
> 
> PS - I had a bunch of stuff fall out....I assume that was NOT the sperm, right? RE said NO that is was probably the jelly they use for the instruments and CM that becomes dislodged. Thoughts?
> 
> I had the same thing with my IUI last Friday. I had a ton of mucus type stuff when I stood up. Doctor said it was a combination of the lubricant they put on the speculum and some of my own CM. I dont think it is nothing to worry about. My doc said after they do the IUI I could do jumping jacks and nothing would fall out. It certainly did freak me out though to have so much! Good luck to you and lots of baby dust to all!
> 
> Well I caught back up on most everyones posts. I had my IUI last Friday the 10th and I can take a test on the 24th! This second time around everything seems to be a little better. My linning was thicker and my lead follicle was 17mm on CD 12, I had the IUI on CD 15.Click to expand...

Good luck with the rest of your 2ww! I can't wait to see all the new BFP's this month. 



LemonTea said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> So this month was not my month :cry: onto next cycle of IUI, hope its second time lucky!
> 
> :hugs:I'm so sorry. I hope next month is the one that works. (I guess that goes for all of us.)
> 
> 
> Quick update from me: Just heard back from the new doctor, and they're able to squeeze DH and me in for an appointment on Monday, so we don't have to wait until March 13! :happydance:Very excited. I don't know if we'll be able to do any meds or an IUI this month since I'm about a week into a new cycle, but it would be great if we could knock out any tests he wants to do in the next few weeks so that we maybe can start fresh with an IUI with my next cycle in March.Click to expand...

Thats great they are able to get you in sooner. I hope you can get all the testing done and an IUI in March. 



s08 said:


> Nicker, thanks for adding me to the main list on page 1! Unfortunately, I have a disappointing update to give. I've posted this in another forum, but wanted to let you ladies know also that I tested this am at 14 dpiui, and it was BFN. So I'm just waiting for AF to show in a couple days. I was getting faint lines on FRER until 12dpiui, so not sure if it was a chemical or the ovidrel trigger was in my system forever.
> 
> I told my dh the bad news this morning. Happy f-ing valentines day, I guess. While my reaction was tears, his was anger (at the situation, at the clinic, etc. -- not at me, fortunately). I guess we all deal with disappointment differently. I just want to know that it will all work out in the end, you know?

Sorry about the BFN. :hugs: Testing on special days is very hard, I've done it a few times. I normally have a mix of reactions to a BFN. This last cycle I was sad and cried and then got very angry at the whole situation/clinic. I'm glad your dh wasn't mad at you. 

I hope all you ladies are able to enjoy your Valentines Day. :flower:


----------



## froliky2011

Not good numbers. Most likely starting over with iui next cycle. :(

I might take a break. I guess I should take that BFP photo down.


----------



## haj624

Happy Valentines Day Ladies!!

I hope everyone gets to baby making tonight!! 
AFM: I'm on CD 12. I have a follicle check with my doctor tonight. Fingers crossed that he gives me the go ahead to do my HCG shot tonight and IUI tomorrow!!


----------



## fertilesoul

froliky2011 said:


> Not good numbers. Most likely starting over with iui next cycle. :(
> 
> I might take a break. I guess I should take that BFP photo down.

Whaaaa? What do you mean? Did you have a questionable ultrasound of Hcg? Are you bleeding now? So sorry for limbo :(


----------



## MrsC8776

froliky2011 said:


> Not good numbers. Most likely starting over with iui next cycle. :(
> 
> I might take a break. I guess I should take that BFP photo down.

So sorry things are not looking well. :hugs:



haj624 said:


> Happy Valentines Day Ladies!!
> 
> I hope everyone gets to baby making tonight!!
> AFM: I'm on CD 12. I have a follicle check with my doctor tonight. Fingers crossed that he gives me the go ahead to do my HCG shot tonight and IUI tomorrow!!

Good luck on your IUI tomorrow!


----------



## jchic

froliky, what happened?? Oh no :( I hope you are ok.....


----------



## siblingwishes

Frolicky - what's going on? Did you have your beta tested? have you had an echo? I pray that this is not a miscarriage!


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Not good numbers. Most likely starting over with iui next cycle. :(
> 
> I might take a break. I guess I should take that BFP photo down.
> 
> So sorry things are not looking well. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Valentines Day Ladies!!
> 
> I hope everyone gets to baby making tonight!!
> AFM: I'm on CD 12. I have a follicle check with my doctor tonight. Fingers crossed that he gives me the go ahead to do my HCG shot tonight and IUI tomorrow!!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck on your IUI tomorrow!Click to expand...

Thanks Hun!!


----------



## LemonTea

s08 said:


> I told my dh the bad news this morning. Happy f-ing valentines day, I guess. While my reaction was tears, his was anger (at the situation, at the clinic, etc. -- not at me, fortunately). I guess we all deal with disappointment differently. I just want to know that it will all work out in the end, you know?

I'm so sorry that you got bad news on Valentine's day. In January, AF showed up with guns a'blazing on DH's birthday -- luckily we had celebrated earlier in the week since he was to be out of town that day. But I spent his birthday at home with horrible cramps and crying. There's always so much more pressure when you're testing around a special holiday or anniversary (at least for me). I wish you the best next month.



froliky2011 said:


> Not good numbers. Most likely starting over with iui next cycle. :(
> 
> I might take a break. I guess I should take that BFP photo down.

I'm so sorry. What were your beta numbers, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## diliapickle

Ok I have no idea what is going on anymore and it is really messing with my emotions! 
Last night I thought AF had arrived, I was bleeding red blood (sorry TMI!) and thought we were done. I was still taking prometrium and thought it was weird since I thought you didn't get period till done taking it but first time taking it so didn't know for sure. Told my Dh who was really upset and depressed about it (he thinks it is all his fault since he has the low counts and low motility - but I have issues too!). But thought it was real AF as my temps had also been decreasing and yesterday had dropped below cover line to 96.86 and I had tested that morning and saw BFN. Then this morning my temp jumps up to 97.50 and now I just get brown grossness when I wipe but nothing coming out... What is going on!!! I don't want to have hope because I was crushed enough yesterday but now I don't know what my body is doing and doctor said only call and come in when I have full flow which now this isn't... ugh!


----------



## diliapickle

s08 said:


> Nicker, thanks for adding me to the main list on page 1! Unfortunately, I have a disappointing update to give. I've posted this in another forum, but wanted to let you ladies know also that I tested this am at 14 dpiui, and it was BFN. So I'm just waiting for AF to show in a couple days. I was getting faint lines on FRER until 12dpiui, so not sure if it was a chemical or the ovidrel trigger was in my system forever.
> 
> I told my dh the bad news this morning. Happy f-ing valentines day, I guess. While my reaction was tears, his was anger (at the situation, at the clinic, etc. -- not at me, fortunately). I guess we all deal with disappointment differently. I just want to know that it will all work out in the end, you know?

S08 sorry you had to see BFN on Valentines day :( not a good way to start the day!!


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies. My beta numbers were Progesterone 18 and HCG 200 (1.5 weeks after the progesterone 30 and HCG 47). We did an ultrasound and it was very small and doctor predicts that as soon as I am off the progesterone suppositories I will miscarry and we will move on to the next cycle of IUI. Tough news but I guess it's nature's way of doing things. I had two glasses of wine and am going to have a nice dinner with my DH. Sad, but now we can move on to the next cycle. :hugs: Good Luck to all of you in the TWW and preparing for inseminations!! This is truly not a journey for the weak.


----------



## froliky2011

I have a question. There are times it's hard to feel good about a BFP when you see other women struggling with infertility. I love the forums but when I got my BFP I had a feeling of gulit that I was fertile. Now, I am going to miscarry and although I am sad, it's funny how you can think these strange thoughts how some get pregnant so easy and then some struggle for years to conceive and become a parent. Anyway, it was just something I think about. I have so much empathy, compassion and respect for women that TTC long term. :hugs: to everyone!!! I wish we could all be in the same room, talking face to face and sharing. :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

Good Luck Haj!!! :dust: :dust: I am truly hoping for you!!


----------



## mamadreams

froliky2011 said:


> Not good numbers. Most likely starting over with iui next cycle. :(
> 
> I might take a break. I guess I should take that BFP photo down.

Froliky - you are in my thoughts - :hugs:


----------



## mamadreams

froliky2011 said:


> I have a question. There are times it's hard to feel good about a BFP when you see other women struggling with infertility. I love the forums but when I got my BFP I had a feeling of gulit that I was fertile. Now, I am going to miscarry and although I am sad, it's funny how you can think these strange thoughts how some get pregnant so easy and then some struggle for years to conceive and become a parent. Anyway, it was just something I think about. I have so much empathy, compassion and respect for women that TTC long term. :hugs: to everyone!!! I wish we could all be in the same room, talking face to face and sharing. :dust:


I can only speak for me, as someone whose only in my second month of this whole fertility/infertility journey for a month. I still find that when someone gets a BFP it gives me hope. Hope that an IUI really can work and that hopefully soon it will work for me too. 

You're right that this is definitely not a journey for the weak. The rollar coaster and living your life in two week cycles, always going from extreme hope to perhaps disappointment is hard. Staying positive can be challenging when everywhere we look, others seem to get pregnant so easily, while we struggle. 

I am sending everyone out there, no matter where you are in your journey, strength to keep going or the strength to take a break if you need it. With a low AMH, it is difficult to stop and take time to heal, we're always so worried about the biological clock.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

froliky2011 said:


> Hi Ladies. My beta numbers were Progesterone 18 and HCG 200 (1.5 weeks after the progesterone 30 and HCG 47). We did an ultrasound and it was very small and doctor predicts that as soon as I am off the progesterone suppositories I will miscarry and we will move on to the next cycle of IUI. Tough news but I guess it's nature's way of doing things. I had two glasses of wine and am going to have a nice dinner with my DH. Sad, but now we can move on to the next cycle. :hugs: Good Luck to all of you in the TWW and preparing for inseminations!! This is truly not a journey for the weak.

I'm so sorry!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I went for my day 12 ultra sound today. Only had one good follicle (last time I had three) so I'm not feeling super optimistic, but I guess you really only need one. :) The nurse game me the injection of Ovidrel and I go back tomorrow for my IUI. 

I'm thinking lots of baby thoughts for all of us!!


----------



## Nicker

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I went for my day 12 ultra sound today. Only had one good follicle (last time I had three) so I'm not feeling super optimistic, but I guess you really only need one. :) The nurse game me the injection of Ovidrel and I go back tomorrow for my IUI.
> 
> I'm thinking lots of baby thoughts for all of us!!

Good luck to you!


----------



## Nicker

LemonTea said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> So this month was not my month :cry: onto next cycle of IUI, hope its second time lucky!
> 
> :hugs:I'm so sorry. I hope next month is the one that works. (I guess that goes for all of us.)
> 
> 
> Quick update from me: Just heard back from the new doctor, and they're able to squeeze DH and me in for an appointment on Monday, so we don't have to wait until March 13! :happydance:Very excited. I don't know if we'll be able to do any meds or an IUI this month since I'm about a week into a new cycle, but it would be great if we could knock out any tests he wants to do in the next few weeks so that we maybe can start fresh with an IUI with my next cycle in March.Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## Nicker

s08 said:


> Nicker, thanks for adding me to the main list on page 1! Unfortunately, I have a disappointing update to give. I've posted this in another forum, but wanted to let you ladies know also that I tested this am at 14 dpiui, and it was BFN. So I'm just waiting for AF to show in a couple days. I was getting faint lines on FRER until 12dpiui, so not sure if it was a chemical or the ovidrel trigger was in my system forever.
> 
> I told my dh the bad news this morning. Happy f-ing valentines day, I guess. While my reaction was tears, his was anger (at the situation, at the clinic, etc. -- not at me, fortunately). I guess we all deal with disappointment differently. I just want to know that it will all work out in the end, you know?

You are welcome. Sorry to hear of the bfn. Good luck next round :dust:


----------



## Tella

Nicker > Thanks, I hope mine is the same so that I can see doc on Saturday and not Sunday like it will be if I stay on normal LP

LemonTea > Thanks :hugs: I also really hope so!!! If not I might just go straight to IVF after #2 The new appointment is great news :happydance: 

Thanks, seems like most girls take 2-4 days after last pill.

S08 > :hugs: sorry about the bfn, u gonna do another IUI? We will be cycle buddies going forward if you do. My DH was also disappointed but surprisingly supportive and positive about the next cycle.

MrsC > Thanks :hugs: 

Froliky > :hugs: Im so sorry. I know it hurts right now and it feels like a break will be a good thing but just remember that they say you are more fertile after a MC so please do consider doing a IUI straight away again.

haj > Cant wait for some good news!

dilliapickle > I suppose it could be late implantation bleeding, if you still have not had AF in 2 days I would say test again.

mamadreams > I agree 100% with you and the same goes for you. Praying for your BFP on the 22nd.

BabyOnMyOwn > Good luck for IUI tomorrow, hope that :spermy: catches that eggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AFM > Last progesterone suppository was yesterday morning, so I just hope my AF arrives soon, I might even have to go to the doc on Sunday if AF stays inline with normal LP :coffee:

I just want my AF to come now so that I can see the doc again and start meds, possibly gonna ask him about injectables instead of Femara so that we can get atleast 2 follicles to grow and mature instead of just one.


----------



## ellemar

@Babyonmyown - You're right. It only takes one :) Sending you best of luck!!


----------



## ellemar

I went in yesterday for my first IUI and will take a test on the 28th of February if my period doesn't show up. LOL.

I was using the Gonal F pen 75 mg starting my third day of cycle, and then continued until my almost last day with MANY ultrasounds along the way. I produced 2 mature eggs, and one that is a "maybe". I used Ovidrel 36 hours prior to my IUI. Now I am on day 2 of my 2 ww!! TORTURE!! 

Good luck to all those trying, and congrats to all those with positive results!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Ellemar - Good Luck!!!! I hope you get a :bfp: the end of February!!


----------



## jchic

frolick - how are you feeling hon?
Elle - good luck!

Haj - how did it go?

I am 2dpiui and am hopeful this month :)


----------



## Sandra B

So my hpt from this morning is super faint again. I'm now11 days past trigger and 9dpiui. Any one have a faint positive 11 days after trigger and ended up preggers?


----------



## haj624

Tella said:


> Nicker > Thanks, I hope mine is the same so that I can see doc on Saturday and not Sunday like it will be if I stay on normal LP
> 
> LemonTea > Thanks :hugs: I also really hope so!!! If not I might just go straight to IVF after #2 The new appointment is great news :happydance:
> 
> Thanks, seems like most girls take 2-4 days after last pill.
> 
> S08 > :hugs: sorry about the bfn, u gonna do another IUI? We will be cycle buddies going forward if you do. My DH was also disappointed but surprisingly supportive and positive about the next cycle.
> 
> MrsC > Thanks :hugs:
> 
> Froliky > :hugs: Im so sorry. I know it hurts right now and it feels like a break will be a good thing but just remember that they say you are more fertile after a MC so please do consider doing a IUI straight away again.
> 
> haj > Cant wait for some good news!
> 
> 
> dilliapickle > I suppose it could be late implantation bleeding, if you still have not had AF in 2 days I would say test again.
> 
> mamadreams > I agree 100% with you and the same goes for you. Praying for your BFP on the 22nd.
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn > Good luck for IUI tomorrow, hope that :spermy: catches that eggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AFM > Last progesterone suppository was yesterday morning, so I just hope my AF arrives soon, I might even have to go to the doc on Sunday if AF stays inline with normal LP :coffee:
> 
> I just want my AF to come now so that I can see the doc again and start meds, possibly gonna ask him about injectables instead of Femara so that we can get atleast 2 follicles to grow and mature instead of just one.

Thanks hun!! Me too!!



froliky2011 said:


> Good Luck Haj!!! :dust: :dust: I am truly hoping for you!!

Thank you so much frolicky!! And I am so so sorry for your loss



jchic said:


> frolick - how are you feeling hon?
> Elle - good luck!
> 
> Haj - how did it go?
> 
> I am 2dpiui and am hopeful this month :)


I went for my follicle check last night and had a total of 6!!! One of them were too small though so I have 5 good ones. I got my trigger shot last night and my doctor suggested we do a double IUI so I have my first IUI tonight and my second tomorrow. Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

ellemar said:


> I went in yesterday for my first IUI and will take a test on the 28th of February if my period doesn't show up. LOL.
> 
> I was using the Gonal F pen 75 mg starting my third day of cycle, and then continued until my almost last day with MANY ultrasounds along the way. I produced 2 mature eggs, and one that is a "maybe". I used Ovidrel 36 hours prior to my IUI. Now I am on day 2 of my 2 ww!! TORTURE!!
> 
> Good luck to all those trying, and congrats to all those with positive results!!!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## jchic

Luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## froliky2011

jchic said:


> frolick - how are you feeling hon?
> Elle - good luck!
> 
> Haj - how did it go?
> 
> I am 2dpiui and am hopeful this month :)

I am hanging in there. They took my blood yesterday, and I just got the call. My levels are going down and most likely to start AF/MC before the weekend. On to the 3rd IUI either March/April. 

Haj - Wow! I think this could be your month! Great birthday present! :dust:

JChic - Good Luck and I hope your TWW goes FAST!! :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

Sandra - Good Luck!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Sandra B

I'm sooo nervous...... I hope I'm not getting my hopes up:/


----------



## ellemar

SandraB - I used Ovidrel 250 on Sunday night and went in Tuesday (yesterday) morning!! I can say I had ZERO side effects, and it was just as easy, if not easier, than my Gonal shots.

Good luck!!!


----------



## haj624

froliky2011 said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> frolick - how are you feeling hon?
> Elle - good luck!
> 
> Haj - how did it go?
> 
> I am 2dpiui and am hopeful this month :)
> 
> I am hanging in there. They took my blood yesterday, and I just got the call. My levels are going down and most likely to start AF/MC before the weekend. On to the 3rd IUI either March/April.
> 
> Haj - Wow! I think this could be your month! Great birthday present! :dust:
> 
> JChic - Good Luck and I hope your TWW goes FAST!! :dust:Click to expand...

I hope youre right!!! :hugs:


----------



## haj624

I want to test my trigger shot. If I got it last night when would I start getting a postive HPT?


----------



## Chiles

@Haj you would get a positive today.


----------



## haj624

oh ok! Awesome!!


----------



## Chiles

Yea, I tested my out. I did mines the next day, and then every other day on the dollar store tests.


----------



## haj624

Chiles said:


> Yea, I tested my out. I did mines the next day, and then every other day on the dollar store tests.

haha thats my plan!


----------



## oneof14

Hello Everyone, I am newbe here. I am 37 and my hubby and I have been TTC for almost 2 years. I had my first BTB IUI's on 2/8 & 2/9 and in the middle of my 2ww. I love reading about the BFP and I am hoping I have mine BFP in a week.


----------



## jchic

Baby dust to you oneof14 :)


----------



## oneof14

Thank you so much JCHIC.


----------



## Nicker

Welcome new people. I will add you to the first page from home tonight. Can't do it from my phone.


----------



## Equal

jchic said:


> frolick - how are you feeling hon?
> Elle - good luck!
> 
> Haj - how did it go?
> 
> I am 2dpiui and am hopeful this month :)

also 2dpiui...not feeling much, but i guess its super early


----------



## oneof14

Thank you!


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey girls! I have alot to catch up on but wanted to stop in and say good luck to all the recent iui's and so sorry to hear about some of the other bad news...

Tella - sorry about your bfn I know how hopeful u were

Froliky - I am so sorry about what happened its just awful.

I will catch up on all u girls when I get back on my computer...phone is too small!


----------



## Equal

what are you ladies doing during the tww? looking for some ideas...im trying to do something every night!


----------



## mamadreams

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I went for my day 12 ultra sound today. Only had one good follicle (last time I had three) so I'm not feeling super optimistic, but I guess you really only need one. :) The nurse game me the injection of Ovidrel and I go back tomorrow for my IUI.
> 
> I'm thinking lots of baby thoughts for all of us!!

You do only need one but I can imagine that when you hope to see more, it's difficult. Although if there were three and you had triplets - it might be slightly more difficult! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## mamadreams

haj624 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Nicker > Thanks, I hope mine is the same so that I can see doc on Saturday and not Sunday like it will be if I stay on normal LP
> 
> LemonTea > Thanks :hugs: I also really hope so!!! If not I might just go straight to IVF after #2 The new appointment is great news :happydance:
> 
> Thanks, seems like most girls take 2-4 days after last pill.
> 
> S08 > :hugs: sorry about the bfn, u gonna do another IUI? We will be cycle buddies going forward if you do. My DH was also disappointed but surprisingly supportive and positive about the next cycle.
> 
> MrsC > Thanks :hugs:
> 
> Froliky > :hugs: Im so sorry. I know it hurts right now and it feels like a break will be a good thing but just remember that they say you are more fertile after a MC so please do consider doing a IUI straight away again.
> 
> haj > Cant wait for some good news!
> 
> 
> dilliapickle > I suppose it could be late implantation bleeding, if you still have not had AF in 2 days I would say test again.
> 
> mamadreams > I agree 100% with you and the same goes for you. Praying for your BFP on the 22nd.
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn > Good luck for IUI tomorrow, hope that :spermy: catches that eggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AFM > Last progesterone suppository was yesterday morning, so I just hope my AF arrives soon, I might even have to go to the doc on Sunday if AF stays inline with normal LP :coffee:
> 
> I just want my AF to come now so that I can see the doc again and start meds, possibly gonna ask him about injectables instead of Femara so that we can get atleast 2 follicles to grow and mature instead of just one.
> 
> Thanks hun!! Me too!!
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Haj!!! :dust: :dust: I am truly hoping for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much frolicky!! And I am so so sorry for your loss
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> frolick - how are you feeling hon?
> Elle - good luck!
> 
> Haj - how did it go?
> 
> I am 2dpiui and am hopeful this month :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went for my follicle check last night and had a total of 6!!! One of them were too small though so I have 5 good ones. I got my trigger shot last night and my doctor suggested we do a double IUI so I have my first IUI tonight and my second tomorrow. Wish me luck!!!!Click to expand...


Good Luck!!


----------



## mamadreams

Equal said:


> what are you ladies doing during the tww? looking for some ideas...im trying to do something every night!

Equal - I have a super bad cold that I've had since the day after the IUI (please someone tell me that is a good sign!) I haven't been doing much, trying to rest, doing accupuncture, going to visit friends on the weekend. I have one more week to go so hopefully this cod will subside by then!


----------



## Sandra B

mamadreams: I have had a cold since my iui as well. Its been awful I can't seem to find any relief:( I didn't think it was important tho but now you have me thinking!


----------



## froliky2011

Oneof14 - Welcome & Good Luck!! :dust: :dust: 

Equal - I find reading books is good or working on a project. I was actually making two quilts for the baby. (see photo attached) However, I will admit the TWW is daunting no matter how much I try to distract myself.
 



Attached Files:







Resampled_2012-02-13_18-35-21_504.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## froliky2011

Sandra, Equal & Mamadreams - :dust: :dust: I hope you all get a :bfp: :)


----------



## MrsC8776

froliky2011 said:


> Oneof14 - Welcome & Good Luck!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> Equal - I find reading books is good or working on a project. I was actually making two quilts for the baby. (see photo attached) However, I will admit the TWW is daunting no matter how much I try to distract myself.

Froliky sorry I have to jump in here. I love your quilt!! I make them myself as well. So far I have made two baby quilts and working on one for dh. I sometimes look at the baby quilt and think that I should have waited to make them. Maybe they will be gifts soon. :thumbup:


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks! I made two too. We will use them some day. The beanies decide when to come & stay. It's hard to be patient, persevere and have the tenacity we must have to continue to make our dreams come true. I just know that when they do, we will all be much more appreciative and cherish our blessings and gifts! Are you taking a break from TTC? What is your status? Last I recalled you were in a TWW I thought?


----------



## MrsC8776

froliky2011 said:


> Thanks! I made two too. We will use them some day. The beanies decide when to come & stay. It's hard to be patient, persevere and have the tenacity we must have to continue to make our dreams come true. I just know that when they do, we will all be much more appreciative and cherish our blessings and gifts! Are you taking a break from TTC? What is your status? Last I recalled you were in a TWW I thought?

I am taking a break and possibly moving onto IVF/ICSI. It's hard taking a break but it is needed. My 2ww ended on the 7th. So right now we are looking into other options and looking at finances for IVF. It is hard to be patient but everything you said I completely agree with. :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Equal said:


> what are you ladies doing during the tww? looking for some ideas...im trying to do something every night!

I actually been working out and trying NOT to think about it.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I just got home from my IUI a little while ago. Everything seemed to go well, here's hoping for a sticky bean!!

Haj, how did yours go?


----------



## Nicker

Equal said:


> what are you ladies doing during the tww? looking for some ideas...im trying to do something every night!

Are you kidding.. the tww to the tww wait is killing me LOL

I don't know why but I am feeling quite optimistic about this round. This cycle I am not going to test until 14dpo and I am going to ignore any and all symptoms. Progesterone causes all the symptoms anyway so symptom spotting is counterproductive. I thought about doing OPK this time and temping but that also is silly. OPK will not tell me anything because the trigger will make it + and the progesterone will affect the temping so again useless. I may ask if I can come in one day after IUI for one more scan to make sure I ovulated (unless I feel o this time). I am not starting the progesterone until 2 days post trigger either...

I only have three more cracks left at this but I would really love for this to be the last attempt I need!!


----------



## fertilesoul

Frolicky, the quilt is so sweet and beautiful. Sometime soon a baby will snuggle up with it. Wishing you a speedy recovery and sticky BFP when you are ready.


----------



## Tella

ellemar > GL with the 2WW!

jchic > Fx'd for you!!!!!!!!!!!!

SandaraB > I cant help my trigger was out on 7DPIUI and 9DP trigger.

froliky > Im so sorry :hugs: :hug: Wish I could just give you a proper hug!! That is a beautiful quilt!!!!

haj > I would say a clear one most probably before the 40hrs has passed after it, 3dpiui mine was very faint already.

oneof14 > GL with the remainder of your TWW. What meds where you on etc?

Bluestorm > Thanks :hugs: When do you test?

Equal > I bought chocolates and me and DH had one each night before bed.

mamdreams > A cold is a good thing, it lowers your immune system which makes implantation easier.

nicker > Im agreeing with you on everything, no temping, no OPK's, but I think I might test the morning of my Beta. Im also gonna only start my progesterone the day following my IUI. My LP is normally fine on 14days so that should really not make such a big different but it will not inhibit ovulation. My trigger im not going to do 40 hour prior to IUI, im going to do it 38hrs as I started Oing the morning of my IUI (about 4 hours before the IUI) and im gonna ask him to check the follicles to see if they have popped :) 

AFM > Yesterday I started looking at suggested supplements that are taken for IVF, I figured if it will help them it will help me. So I came across how important Omega 3 is for you. Does any of you girls take Omega 3, not the 3-6-9 combination just 3? If not, do yourself a favour and read into it, it is like the same as folic acid importance.

https://www.the-fertility-acupuncturist.com/fish-oil-epa-and-dha.html


----------



## Nicker

Tella said:


> nicker > Im agreeing with you on everything, no temping, no OPK's, but I think I might test the morning of my Beta. Im also gonna only start my progesterone the day following my IUI. My LP is normally fine on 14days so that should really not make such a big different but it will not inhibit ovulation.  My trigger im not going to do 40 hour prior to IUI, im going to do it 38hrs as I started Oing the morning of my IUI (about 4 hours before the IUI) and im gonna ask him to check the follicles to see if they have popped :)

So if you started Oing 4 hours earlier that means 36 hours after trigger. This is consistent with most of the data that I have been able to find. I really hope I feel O this time. [-o&lt; even better if it is while I am hanging out for the 15 minutes after my IUI or on my drive home. I think that would be pretty good timing!! 

By not testing until 14dpo I meant that I would poas on the morning of beta but not before.


----------



## drsquid

ive had the horrible cold too. i feel ok other than being all snotty and coughing. im also exhausted slept >12 hrs the last 3 nights (im trying not to over think it). i need some sun. got my work schedule next month and i have two weeks off in the middle.. did the math and even if/when this month craps out, that falls after when id have to do my next iui (march is my birthday month, i was born 3/3/73 at 3.33, itd be my 3rd iui etc.. couldnt skip it). anyways, decided... belize it is. found a nice trip (im too lazy to plan stuff on my own, going with intrepid as always.. i considered the galapagos but the trip that fit my schedule you sleep on a boat and i decided if it did work.. that is not where i wanna be).., trip is half touring and half sitting on a beach., i think i can do that.. only hang up is flights. they all have a 1 hour 20 min layover in houston.. umm, ive been through customs in houston, i dont think that is possible.


----------



## Nicker

drsquid said:


> ive had the horrible cold too. i feel ok other than being all snotty and coughing. im also exhausted slept >12 hrs the last 3 nights (im trying not to over think it). i need some sun. got my work schedule next month and i have two weeks off in the middle.. did the math and even if/when this month craps out, that falls after when id have to do my next iui (march is my birthday month, i was born 3/3/73 at 3.33, itd be my 3rd iui etc.. couldnt skip it). anyways, decided... belize it is. found a nice trip (im too lazy to plan stuff on my own, going with intrepid as always.. i considered the galapagos but the trip that fit my schedule you sleep on a boat and i decided if it did work.. that is not where i wanna be).., trip is half touring and half sitting on a beach., i think i can do that.. only hang up is flights. they all have a 1 hour 20 min layover in houston.. umm, ive been through customs in houston, i dont think that is possible.

Sounds nice!


----------



## drsquid

nicker- ive found that ignoring/not over thinking stuff was easier the 2nd round,. 1st round was my first attempt ever to get pregnant. i was totally overthinking everything. this time i decided.. screw it, everything opposite. almost had a drink tonight but didnt really want one. havent been going to the gym, sleeping tons, reading this stuff but.. heh already jaded. but it has gone a lot faster. 3 is my lucky number as i said above so i almost dont want it to work because, well,.. march is special etc. fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## froliky2011

MrsC8776 - Oh, I am so sorry about your last IUI. It will happen. I know it's not easy. :hugs: 

Nicker , BabyOnMyWon, DrSquid & Equal - Good Luck! :dust: 

Fertilesoul - Thanks. I am wishing you a wonderful happy and healthy 9 months and therafter!!!!!!!!!!

Tella - Thanks again! :hugs: Good luck & not sure about omega 3. I usually just try to get it from food (salmon, etc.)


----------



## oneof14

Tella - Thank you!! took 100 clomid on days 5-9 and the trigger shot the day before my IUI (which i was reading after and getting concerned because most do the trigger 36 hours before) I did do 2 IUI's in a row. I only had 1 follicle, I think it was 20mm, I only know my hubby 2nd day, which was 147 Million, 85 Motility afterwash. I first day they said it was good, but I didnt ask.


----------



## oneof14

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I just got home from my IUI a little while ago. Everything seemed to go well, here's hoping for a sticky bean!!
> 
> Haj, how did yours go?

Good luck!


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> Oneof14 - Welcome & Good Luck!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> Equal - I find reading books is good or working on a project. I was actually making two quilts for the baby. (see photo attached) However, I will admit the TWW is daunting no matter how much I try to distract myself.

That you so much! I am so sorry about your miscarrige. I had one in July after a year of TTC and I was devastated, do I can understand how you feel.:hugs:


----------



## oneof14

oneof14 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Oneof14 - Welcome & Good Luck!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> Equal - I find reading books is good or working on a project. I was actually making two quilts for the baby. (see photo attached) However, I will admit the TWW is daunting no matter how much I try to distract myself.
> 
> That you so much! I am so sorry about your miscarrige. I had one in July after a year of TTC and I was devastated, do I can understand how you feel.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks THANK YOU so much. I am just getting used to this.


----------



## haj624

Good Morning ladies!! Ok I have a question and I need honest opinions even if they're not what i want to hear:dohh:

So I had my HCG trigger shot on Tuesday at 6:30 P.M. I had my IUI at about 6:00 P.M. last night. My doctor had said we could do another one this morning at 10:30am (right now) but of course my dh who is a cop in the city got called into work. I've read that most women don't ovulate until 36 hours after the shot. So my question is if we did the IUI at 24 hrs post trigger and I didn't ovulate for another 12 hours give or take (assuming thats when I ovulated) would I still have a shot? I have been googling like a crazy woman this morning and have been getting all different answers about how long washed sperm lives.

Somebody give me an answer before I make myself crazy :wacko:


----------



## jchic

Hi Haj! I have heard a million different things. My RE says that the washed sperm can live from 24-48 hours BUT they begin to lose potency after about 24....He says its best that they get to the egg within 12-36 hours. 
Its so hard because there are a million different opinions on this because its so hard to actually KNOW. Its everyones best guesstimate I think. 

I am sure you are fine and that the sperm will definitely catch the eggie!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Hi Haj! I have heard a million different things. My RE says that the washed sperm can live from 24-48 hours BUT they begin to lose potency after about 24....He says its best that they get to the egg within 12-36 hours.
> Its so hard because there are a million different opinions on this because its so hard to actually KNOW. Its everyones best guesstimate I think.
> 
> I am sure you are fine and that the sperm will definitely catch the eggie!

JCHIC, thank you!! you are always so positive and I love it! Hey even if they last 24 hours I'll take it bc I should have ovulated by then.

How are things going with you??


----------



## jchic

Yes! Dont stress too much. My obgyn told me they can live up to 72hours washed. My RE did also tell me that there is NO correct answer for the exact time they will live because its SO different for each woman and there isnt enough scientific research to say "Its definitely 12 hours" or "its definitely 24 hours".....so they give a range, based on the statistics of the IUI's that have been performed, etc. 

You totally are good! What was your post wash count? I am good! 3dpiui today and hoping to see 2 beautiful lines this month. Heres hoping for all of us!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Yes! Dont stress too much. My obgyn told me they can live up to 72hours washed. My RE did also tell me that there is NO correct answer for the exact time they will live because its SO different for each woman and there isnt enough scientific research to say "Its definitely 12 hours" or "its definitely 24 hours".....so they give a range, based on the statistics of the IUI's that have been performed, etc.
> 
> You totally are good! What was your post wash count? I am good! 3dpiui today and hoping to see 2 beautiful lines this month. Heres hoping for all of us!

I hope you're right! He didn't give me a count but he said everything looked really good!! I know I'm praying for that BFP!! What were your counts? I tested my trigger last night and got a positive hpt and im like its so depressing the first time i see two lines it isnt even real


----------



## jchic

haj624 said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Yes! Dont stress too much. My obgyn told me they can live up to 72hours washed. My RE did also tell me that there is NO correct answer for the exact time they will live because its SO different for each woman and there isnt enough scientific research to say "Its definitely 12 hours" or "its definitely 24 hours".....so they give a range, based on the statistics of the IUI's that have been performed, etc.
> 
> You totally are good! What was your post wash count? I am good! 3dpiui today and hoping to see 2 beautiful lines this month. Heres hoping for all of us!
> 
> I hope you're right! He didn't give me a count but he said everything looked really good!! I know I'm praying for that BFP!! What were your counts? I tested my trigger last night and got a positive hpt and im like its so depressing the first time i see two lines it isnt even realClick to expand...


Ugh, isnt that the worst?! I havent been triggered but I have read stories about testing out the trigger. It sucks. BUT when we do see our BFP it will be SOOOOOO much better!
My pre wash was about 180million and my post wash was alittle over 60million


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Yes! Dont stress too much. My obgyn told me they can live up to 72hours washed. My RE did also tell me that there is NO correct answer for the exact time they will live because its SO different for each woman and there isnt enough scientific research to say "Its definitely 12 hours" or "its definitely 24 hours".....so they give a range, based on the statistics of the IUI's that have been performed, etc.
> 
> You totally are good! What was your post wash count? I am good! 3dpiui today and hoping to see 2 beautiful lines this month. Heres hoping for all of us!
> 
> I hope you're right! He didn't give me a count but he said everything looked really good!! I know I'm praying for that BFP!! What were your counts? I tested my trigger last night and got a positive hpt and im like its so depressing the first time i see two lines it isnt even realClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ugh, isnt that the worst?! I havent been triggered but I have read stories about testing out the trigger. It sucks. BUT when we do see our BFP it will be SOOOOOO much better!
> My pre wash was about 180million and my post wash was alittle over 60millionClick to expand...

That's awesome...looks like we're in the TWW together!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## jchic

YAY! Yes. Are you going to test at all? I feel like everytime I test and see a BFN its completely deflating....so I am thinking of just waiting it out. Maybe I will test on Sunday the 26th....that would make me 13DPO if AF doesnt show before then. 
How are you feeling? I have NO symptoms!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> YAY! Yes. Are you going to test at all? I feel like everytime I test and see a BFN its completely deflating....so I am thinking of just waiting it out. Maybe I will test on Sunday the 26th....that would make me 13DPO if AF doesnt show before then.
> How are you feeling? I have NO symptoms!

I don't know yet. Worrying about the timing has me really down in the dumps today and not feeling hopeful. So instead of being crushed with a BFN I might just wait. But I'm so impatient I don't know it I will be able to lol.

Well I'm 1 dpiui so nothing yet lol. I'm sure my imaginary symptoms will start soon though lol


----------



## froliky2011

haj624 said:


> Good Morning ladies!! Ok I have a question and I need honest opinions even if they're not what i want to hear:dohh:
> 
> So I had my HCG trigger shot on Tuesday at 6:30 P.M. I had my IUI at about 6:00 P.M. last night. My doctor had said we could do another one this morning at 10:30am (right now) but of course my dh who is a cop in the city got called into work. I've read that most women don't ovulate until 36 hours after the shot. So my question is if we did the IUI at 24 hrs post trigger and I didn't ovulate for another 12 hours give or take (assuming thats when I ovulated) would I still have a shot? I have been googling like a crazy woman this morning and have been getting all different answers about how long washed sperm lives.
> 
> Somebody give me an answer before I make myself crazy :wacko:

I would see if you could do another IUI sometime today. It can't hurt. Good Luck!! Hopefully his wigglers are resilient and live long. :dust:


----------



## haj624

froliky2011 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies!! Ok I have a question and I need honest opinions even if they're not what i want to hear:dohh:
> 
> So I had my HCG trigger shot on Tuesday at 6:30 P.M. I had my IUI at about 6:00 P.M. last night. My doctor had said we could do another one this morning at 10:30am (right now) but of course my dh who is a cop in the city got called into work. I've read that most women don't ovulate until 36 hours after the shot. So my question is if we did the IUI at 24 hrs post trigger and I didn't ovulate for another 12 hours give or take (assuming thats when I ovulated) would I still have a shot? I have been googling like a crazy woman this morning and have been getting all different answers about how long washed sperm lives.
> 
> Somebody give me an answer before I make myself crazy :wacko:
> 
> I would see if you could do another IUI sometime today. It can't hurt. Good Luck!! Hopefully his wigglers are resilient and live long. :dust:Click to expand...

I would love to but the reason we couldn't do it this mornign is because dh got called into work. He doesn't get home till like 11 tonight :cry:


----------



## holdinghope99

Hi everyone! I am new to this thread and I have been doing some reading. IUI is the next place we are headed so I was trying to get some info. Just reading your posts has given me a lot of info and it all just seems so complicated! makes you wonder how it is so easy for some and then next to impossible for others! Good luck to all of you ladies...
Was curious if any of you wouldnt mind sharing some info on the costs of these procedures? And any info in the financial department would we much appreciated. Thank you ladies!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

haj624 said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Hi Haj! I have heard a million different things. My RE says that the washed sperm can live from 24-48 hours BUT they begin to lose potency after about 24....He says its best that they get to the egg within 12-36 hours.
> Its so hard because there are a million different opinions on this because its so hard to actually KNOW. Its everyones best guesstimate I think.
> 
> I am sure you are fine and that the sperm will definitely catch the eggie!
> 
> JCHIC, thank you!! you are always so positive and I love it! Hey even if they last 24 hours I'll take it bc I should have ovulated by then.
> 
> How are things going with you??Click to expand...


I had my Ovidrel shot at 3:45 on Tuesday and had my IUI around 5:00 yesterday. I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## oneof14

Welcome holdinghope99, I am an newbie as well. I had my first back to back IUI's on 2/8 & 2/9, so I am @ 2ww period.


----------



## haj624

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Hi Haj! I have heard a million different things. My RE says that the washed sperm can live from 24-48 hours BUT they begin to lose potency after about 24....He says its best that they get to the egg within 12-36 hours.
> Its so hard because there are a million different opinions on this because its so hard to actually KNOW. Its everyones best guesstimate I think.
> 
> I am sure you are fine and that the sperm will definitely catch the eggie!
> 
> JCHIC, thank you!! you are always so positive and I love it! Hey even if they last 24 hours I'll take it bc I should have ovulated by then.
> 
> How are things going with you??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had my Ovidrel shot at 3:45 on Tuesday and had my IUI around 5:00 yesterday. I was wondering the same thing!Click to expand...

If you hear anything let me know!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

haj624 said:


> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Hi Haj! I have heard a million different things. My RE says that the washed sperm can live from 24-48 hours BUT they begin to lose potency after about 24....He says its best that they get to the egg within 12-36 hours.
> Its so hard because there are a million different opinions on this because its so hard to actually KNOW. Its everyones best guesstimate I think.
> 
> I am sure you are fine and that the sperm will definitely catch the eggie!
> 
> JCHIC, thank you!! you are always so positive and I love it! Hey even if they last 24 hours I'll take it bc I should have ovulated by then.
> 
> How are things going with you??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had my Ovidrel shot at 3:45 on Tuesday and had my IUI around 5:00 yesterday. I was wondering the same thing!Click to expand...
> 
> If you hear anything let me know!!Click to expand...



Will do!! Fingers crossed that this is both of our months!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

holdinghope99 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to this thread and I have been doing some reading. IUI is the next place we are headed so I was trying to get some info. Just reading your posts has given me a lot of info and it all just seems so complicated! makes you wonder ohow it is so easy for some and then next to impossible for others! Good luck to all of you ladies...
> Was curious if any of you wouldnt mind sharing some info on the costs of these procedures? And any info in the financial department would we much appreciated. Thank you ladies!!

Welcome! I can tell you at my place in NJ for back to back iui's the cost without meds is $2400 the injectable meds I take are about $2100. This is with no insurance coverage. It could be more depending on if you need additional ultrasounds then whar is covered in this price. Im sure it is different everywhere you go.Hope this helps.


----------



## Equal

So here are my thoughts from the last few posts...

1) I have never wanted to feel like I have a cold coming on until now

2) My doctor told me sperm can last anywhere from 6-12 hours for some and up to 24 hours, all we need is one little bugger though!!

3) Sperm should come with a gps system....seriously

4) I want some chocolate

5) my pants are no longer fitting....thank you progestrone..

6) I think prices of iui vary depending on where you are, for me the procedure is $400 for 2 back to back iuis, $40 for the clomid, $85 HCG shot and $100 for progestrone. I have a kick ass insurance plan that will cover my meds up to $15,000...maybe road trip it to Canada??

7) I still want chocolate


----------



## haj624

Equal said:


> So here are my thoughts from the last few posts...
> 
> 1) I have never wanted to feel like I have a cold coming on until now
> 
> 2) My doctor told me sperm can last anywhere from 6-12 hours for some and up to 24 hours, all we need is one little bugger though!!
> 
> 3) Sperm should come with a gps system....seriously
> 
> 4) I want some chocolate
> 
> 5) my pants are no longer fitting....thank you progestrone..
> 
> 6) I think prices of iui vary depending on where you are, for me the procedure is $400 for 2 back to back iuis, $40 for the clomid, $85 HCG shot and $100 for progestrone. I have a kick ass insurance plan that will cover my meds up to $15,000...maybe road trip it to Canada??
> 
> 7) I still want chocolate


I hope the closer to 24 hr one is correct :dohh:


----------



## Equal

im sure it is, the more i google, the more it comes up at 24 + hours

Maybe BD tonight when he gets home just in case...did you feel yourself ovulate? I swear my vagina was going to fall off this time..I also heard that it takes up 24 hours for our eggies to move through the fallopean tubes so I think you still have really good chances


----------



## haj624

Equal said:


> im sure it is, the more i google, the more it comes up at 24 + hours
> 
> Maybe BD tonight when he gets home just in case...did you feel yourself ovulate? I swear my vagina was going to fall off this time..I also heard that it takes up 24 hours for our eggies to move through the fallopean tubes so I think you still have really good chances

I triggered Tuesday night at 6:30...my IUI was last night...about 24 hours later. i thought i felt something this morning but honestly they way i ss during the tww you never know lol. i hope youre right!!


----------



## Nicker

I hear ya on the chocolate!


----------



## adroplet

wow, time flew. AF came and is now gone. 
I have been put on Clomid 150mg on cd 3-7 and baby aspirin daily then Estrace 2mg on cd 8-ovulation. Clomid always make me wait longer to ovulate so I estimate IUI around the 27th or 28th.
Does anybody have advice on thickening the uterine lining?? I have read POM juice and raspberry leaf tea help but has anybody tried them and had good results?


----------



## drsquid

haj- fingers crossed this month. sorry you couldnt pull off the 2nd iui,. ive heard plus minus about doing 2 that it doesnt change much. heh and as they say, only takes 1. 

i havent decided yet about testing. last time i tested piui day 11 and it was bfn. got my period day 13..


----------



## siblingwishes

Equal - I am so with you on the chocolate, and unfortunately also on the progesterone bloating...seriously! Not cool.

Haj - i think you are safe...I have heard 24 hours plus...BD tonight for extra insurance!

I go for my first appointment with my OBGYN tomorrow...they will probably just order bloodwork and an ultrasound. I go for my first ultrasound at my FS clinic on the 27th (Can't wait!)


----------



## Chiles

holdinghope99 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to this thread and I have been doing some reading. IUI is the next place we are headed so I was trying to get some info. Just reading your posts has given me a lot of info and it all just seems so complicated! makes you wonder how it is so easy for some and then next to impossible for others! Good luck to all of you ladies...
> Was curious if any of you wouldnt mind sharing some info on the costs of these procedures? And any info in the financial department would we much appreciated. Thank you ladies!!

I am in South Carolina :) And for a single IUI its $340. I am doing gonal f and femara. Femara for me is only $5, and Gonal F is only $12 unlimited coverage. However the gonal F originally costs a little less than $800 for a 900 iu pen without insurance. My HCG original price is $68 i think, but I pay $5 for that too. HTH Good Luck


----------



## froliky2011

Haj -do something to help you relax. The times I got a BFP I had a massage shortly after (1-2 days). I know it's challenging. :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

haj624 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies!! Ok I have a question and I need honest opinions even if they're not what i want to hear:dohh:
> 
> So I had my HCG trigger shot on Tuesday at 6:30 P.M. I had my IUI at about 6:00 P.M. last night. My doctor had said we could do another one this morning at 10:30am (right now) but of course my dh who is a cop in the city got called into work. I've read that most women don't ovulate until 36 hours after the shot. So my question is if we did the IUI at 24 hrs post trigger and I didn't ovulate for another 12 hours give or take (assuming thats when I ovulated) would I still have a shot? I have been googling like a crazy woman this morning and have been getting all different answers about how long washed sperm lives.
> 
> Somebody give me an answer before I make myself crazy :wacko:
> 
> I would see if you could do another IUI sometime today. It can't hurt. Good Luck!! Hopefully his wigglers are resilient and live long. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to but the reason we couldn't do it this mornign is because dh got called into work. He doesn't get home till like 11 tonight :cry:Click to expand...

You are probably fine. The time I got my BFP we only did one and it was around 24 hours after LH surge!! You have just as good a chance as any other time! :baby:


----------



## froliky2011

HopingHope99 - Our costs are around $94 for ultrasound scans, $400 for one IUI, Progesterone suppositories are $460/month (ugh...dislike that stuff). I love my doctor though. She is worth every penny if not more.


----------



## Nicker

Did my first shot of Bravelle tonight. This one was a little awkward but It will get better right? I hope on Tuesday I get some good follies.


----------



## Tella

Haj > I did the same search yesterday and mostly it came across that sperm last for 24-48hrs in the uterus/fallopian tubes but like jchic said they start deteriorating after 24hrs. Did you feel O pains before the 2nd one was due? I would say just BD to cover your bases.

holdinghope >Welcome :hi: Hope you don&#8217;t have to do a IUI and that you get your BFP before. Im in South Africa so costs are much lower than in the US, But my protocol is in my signature but it was unsuccessful and will be changing it this cycle.

equal > :rofl: I really wish they had gps systems, I mean really of a few million odd not one gets to the destination ? :haha:

nicker > where do you inject? GL with those, im scared of the injectables but I want more mature follicles than just one.

AFM > Im starting Acupuncture today for fertility but the lady said I should have started about 3 months ago, so she now wants to see me 2/3 times a week till O and then 1/2 times for the TWW. Its is expensive but I just hope it is worth it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## siblingwishes

Tella - i did acupuncture for the last 2 months, including after I got my BFP and I think it was worth it!


----------



## froliky2011

SiblingWishes - Congrats! I was considering acupuncture too. Mmm? I defintely think the massages help though.


----------



## jchic

hey everyone! TGIF! How are you today?


Well I am 4dpo and went to the RE this AM for my lining check. He said my lining looks awesome BUT 2 things:

My cyst didnt go away! Its still there, LOL. He thought it was a follicle at first, but its a cyst. He says its rather small and wont interfere with anything so it should go away in about 2 months, if not, then he says we will have it removed. Right now he said hes just going to note it and monitor it. 
Also, as he was doing my u/s, he noticed a mass in my uterus. Said it was very small and he thinks in may be a polyp or it may be nothing. He couldnt really tell by the image. Says if I get my period, he will schedule me for a saline test so he can get a better image, and then if thats what it is, he will have it removed. I freaked out and when I left I called back for the nurse to ask questions and the RE got on the phone and said "WHY are you crying? Jessica, I never said it was DEFINITELY a polyp. I said it could be a polyp and if it is, we will find out and remove it. They are extremely common anyway. I saw nothing today that I am in the slightest bit concerned with. If I am not concerned, you shouldnt be." I told him I really dont want to do more cycles of IUI and he told me he doesnt like to jump to IVF because he feels thats what alot of clinics do and its like a factory. He really likes to explore other options first. He did say that if I am adamant about it, we can discuss if I get my period and perhaps we will do an IUI with injectables and then IVF the following cycle, so April. I told him my insurance covers all meds and unlimited ivfs and iui's at 100% so I just want to get pregnant, however its going to happen! UGH, just discouraged today and I tend to whip myself into a frenzy thinking the worst of things. For example, when he saw that cyst a few weeks back he said it may be a chocolate cyst (endometriosis) or it may not be. I IMMEDIATELY lost my shit and told myself I had endo. Low and behold, its just a regular cyst. Now I am SWEARING I have a polyp! But all my other u/s showed nothing of the sort. I do this all the time! I get all worked up. From what I have researched this AM, if it is a polyp it is very normal and safe to remove. No biggie. 

Thanks for letting me vent


----------



## haj624

drsquid said:


> haj- fingers crossed this month. sorry you couldnt pull off the 2nd iui,. ive heard plus minus about doing 2 that it doesnt change much. heh and as they say, only takes 1.
> 
> Well I'm hoping one of those little guys got up there to that eggie. He bd last night too
> 
> i havent decided yet about testing. last time i tested piui day 11 and it was bfn. got my period day 13..




siblingwishes said:


> Equal - I am so with you on the chocolate, and unfortunately also on the progesterone bloating...seriously! Not cool.
> 
> Haj - i think you are safe...I have heard 24 hours plus...BD tonight for extra insurance!
> 
> I go for my first appointment with my OBGYN tomorrow...they will probably just order bloodwork and an ultrasound. I go for my first ultrasound at my FS clinic on the 27th (Can't wait!)

If it's 24 hours I feel much better. Because the IUI was done at 24 hrs past trigger so even if I ovulated at 36 which I think I did....i still have another 12 hrs



froliky2011 said:


> Haj -do something to help you relax. The times I got a BFP I had a massage shortly after (1-2 days). I know it's challenging. :dust:

That definitely sounds lke a good idea!! Thanks!!



froliky2011 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies!! Ok I have a question and I need honest opinions even if they're not what i want to hear:dohh:
> 
> So I had my HCG trigger shot on Tuesday at 6:30 P.M. I had my IUI at about 6:00 P.M. last night. My doctor had said we could do another one this morning at 10:30am (right now) but of course my dh who is a cop in the city got called into work. I've read that most women don't ovulate until 36 hours after the shot. So my question is if we did the IUI at 24 hrs post trigger and I didn't ovulate for another 12 hours give or take (assuming thats when I ovulated) would I still have a shot? I have been googling like a crazy woman this morning and have been getting all different answers about how long washed sperm lives.
> 
> Somebody give me an answer before I make myself crazy :wacko:
> 
> I would see if you could do another IUI sometime today. It can't hurt. Good Luck!! Hopefully his wigglers are resilient and live long. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to but the reason we couldn't do it this mornign is because dh got called into work. He doesn't get home till like 11 tonight :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> You are probably fine. The time I got my BFP we only did one and it was around 24 hours after LH surge!! You have just as good a chance as any other time! :baby:Click to expand...

Thanks for the positive outlook hun!!



Tella said:


> Haj > I did the same search yesterday and mostly it came across that sperm last for 24-48hrs in the uterus/fallopian tubes but like jchic said they start deteriorating after 24hrs. Did you feel O pains before the 2nd one was due? I would say just BD to cover your bases.
> 
> 
> 
> holdinghope >Welcome :hi: Hope you dont have to do a IUI and that you get your BFP before. Im in South Africa so costs are much lower than in the US, But my protocol is in my signature but it was unsuccessful and will be changing it this cycle.
> 
> equal > :rofl: I really wish they had gps systems, I mean really of a few million odd not one gets to the destination ? :haha:
> 
> nicker > where do you inject? GL with those, im scared of the injectables but I want more mature follicles than just one.
> 
> AFM > Im starting Acupuncture today for fertility but the lady said I should have started about 3 months ago, so she now wants to see me 2/3 times a week till O and then 1/2 times for the TWW. Its is expensive but I just hope it is worth it!!!!!!!!!!!

I didn't get the second one yesterday bc the dh had to go into work. i thought i felt a little something yesterday morning (but you never knwo bc im a crazy symptom spotter lol) but if thats the case it would have been around 12 hrs post iui.


----------



## Tella

haj > just believe in those super sperm and that they got there in time!!

siblingwishes > My first one was 2 hours and it was AMAZING!!!!!!!! The lady is sooooo nice, it feels like i know her for years. We also did cupping, have another appointment on Sunday morning and then 2/3 a week till I O. Shes also gonna help with getting more eggs once i have gotten AF. 

Common :witch: get your silly ass to me and leave the other lovely ladies alone :D


----------



## haj624

Tella said:


> haj > just believe in those super sperm and that they got there in time!!
> 
> siblingwishes > My first one was 2 hours and it was AMAZING!!!!!!!! The lady is sooooo nice, it feels like i know her for years. We also did cupping, have another appointment on Sunday morning and then 2/3 a week till I O. Shes also gonna help with getting more eggs once i have gotten AF.
> 
> Common :witch: get your silly ass to me and leave the other lovely ladies alone :D

Well if they made it up there they were already waiting or that little eggy!!


----------



## Sandra B

Hey guys sorry I haven't been on here. I've been sad I had a BFN yesterday morning at10 dpiui and a BFN this morning 11dpiui:( I feel like I got my hopes up too soon. Just thought maybe this month was gonna be different... its hard telling my husband he gets this look that just breaks my heart. Just wish I could be a Mommy..... that aint too much to a ask for I mean if all these little girls can have babies on MTV then I should too :( I'm being pathetic I know, but this is my 25th unsuccessful month:(


----------



## haj624

Sandra B said:


> Hey guys sorry I haven't been on here. I've been sad I had a BFN yesterday morning at10 dpiui and a BFN this morning 11dpiui:( I feel like I got my hopes up too soon. Just thought maybe this month was gonna be different... its hard telling my husband he gets this look that just breaks my heart. Just wish I could be a Mommy..... that aint too much to a ask for I mean if all these little girls can have babies on MTV then I should too :( I'm being pathetic I know, but this is my 25th unsuccessful month:(

I know exactly what you mean about the mtv stuff. i think that all the time. and its so hard for me to understnad how ppl have accidents and we all try to plan it out perfectly. Do you or dh have any fertility problems? How many IUI's have you done?


----------



## Sandra B

I'll never understand the type of people that end up pregnant..... it disturbs me.

We were diagnosed with unexplained infertility after I had the lap surgery. My husband has very healthy swimmers and I'm perfect on the inside the Dr said lol. I dunno what's wrong with me unfortunatly:shrug:


----------



## haj624

Sandra B said:


> I'll never understand the type of people that end up pregnant..... it disturbs me.
> 
> We were diagnosed with unexplained infertility after I had the lap surgery. My husband has very healthy swimmers and I'm perfect on the inside the Dr said lol. I dunno what's wrong with me unfortunatly:shrug:

Well if they can't find anything dont say its you. Those little :spermy: and eggs just keep missing each other. Fingers crossed for a BFP for you soon!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

haj624 said:


> Sandra B said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys sorry I haven't been on here. I've been sad I had a BFN yesterday morning at10 dpiui and a BFN this morning 11dpiui:( I feel like I got my hopes up too soon. Just thought maybe this month was gonna be different... its hard telling my husband he gets this look that just breaks my heart. Just wish I could be a Mommy..... that aint too much to a ask for I mean if all these little girls can have babies on MTV then I should too :( I'm being pathetic I know, but this is my 25th unsuccessful month:(
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about the mtv stuff. i think that all the time. and its so hard for me to understnad how ppl have accidents and we all try to plan it out perfectly. Do you or dh have any fertility problems? How many IUI's have you done?Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more! It's so hard to see these people who shouldn't have kids (and after teaching 1st and 2nd grade for the last 13 years trust me I've seen PLENTY of them!) and know that it's a challenge for you to do it. :-( I currently have a friend who stopped taking birth control to do some testing and got pregnant the first week she quit, completely by accident. Drives me CRAZY!! 

I just keep trying to remind myself that it will happen the way it's supposed to (not always the easiest thing to remember).


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Is anyone else using acupuncture and/or taking chinese herbs or supplements to help during this process? I just started a month ago and am loving it!


----------



## haj624

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandra B said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys sorry I haven't been on here. I've been sad I had a BFN yesterday morning at10 dpiui and a BFN this morning 11dpiui:( I feel like I got my hopes up too soon. Just thought maybe this month was gonna be different... its hard telling my husband he gets this look that just breaks my heart. Just wish I could be a Mommy..... that aint too much to a ask for I mean if all these little girls can have babies on MTV then I should too :( I'm being pathetic I know, but this is my 25th unsuccessful month:(
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about the mtv stuff. i think that all the time. and its so hard for me to understnad how ppl have accidents and we all try to plan it out perfectly. Do you or dh have any fertility problems? How many IUI's have you done?Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more! It's so hard to see these people who shouldn't have kids (and after teaching 1st and 2nd grade for the last 13 years trust me I've seen PLENTY of them!) and know that it's a challenge for you to do it. :-( I currently have a friend who stopped taking birth control to do some testing and got pregnant the first week she quit, completely by accident. Drives me CRAZY!!
> 
> I just keep trying to remind myself that it will happen the way it's supposed to (not always the easiest thing to remember).Click to expand...

I completely agree. i passed that comment to my mom how its not fair that people like the girls on 16 and pregnant get pregnant and i cant. her response to me was that i really need to get over that kind of stuff. but my mom doesn't know what its like to have to really try. she got pregnant on her 1st or second try with me and my brother and my 3rd brother was an oopsss


----------



## jchic

haj624 said:


> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandra B said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys sorry I haven't been on here. I've been sad I had a BFN yesterday morning at10 dpiui and a BFN this morning 11dpiui:( I feel like I got my hopes up too soon. Just thought maybe this month was gonna be different... its hard telling my husband he gets this look that just breaks my heart. Just wish I could be a Mommy..... that aint too much to a ask for I mean if all these little girls can have babies on MTV then I should too :( I'm being pathetic I know, but this is my 25th unsuccessful month:(
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about the mtv stuff. i think that all the time. and its so hard for me to understnad how ppl have accidents and we all try to plan it out perfectly. Do you or dh have any fertility problems? How many IUI's have you done?Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more! It's so hard to see these people who shouldn't have kids (and after teaching 1st and 2nd grade for the last 13 years trust me I've seen PLENTY of them!) and know that it's a challenge for you to do it. :-( I currently have a friend who stopped taking birth control to do some testing and got pregnant the first week she quit, completely by accident. Drives me CRAZY!!
> 
> I just keep trying to remind myself that it will happen the way it's supposed to (not always the easiest thing to remember).Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree. i passed that comment to my mom how its not fair that people like the girls on 16 and pregnant get pregnant and i cant. her response to me was that i really need to get over that kind of stuff. but my mom doesn't know what its like to have to really try. she got pregnant on her 1st or second try with me and my brother and my 3rd brother was an oopsssClick to expand...

My mom is the same way. She is supportive but is always saying "Relax. Stop focusing on everything else, it will happen". She got pregnant with my and my brother right away and my 3rd brother was also an oops, LOL.


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandra B said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys sorry I haven't been on here. I've been sad I had a BFN yesterday morning at10 dpiui and a BFN this morning 11dpiui:( I feel like I got my hopes up too soon. Just thought maybe this month was gonna be different... its hard telling my husband he gets this look that just breaks my heart. Just wish I could be a Mommy..... that aint too much to a ask for I mean if all these little girls can have babies on MTV then I should too :( I'm being pathetic I know, but this is my 25th unsuccessful month:(
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about the mtv stuff. i think that all the time. and its so hard for me to understnad how ppl have accidents and we all try to plan it out perfectly. Do you or dh have any fertility problems? How many IUI's have you done?Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more! It's so hard to see these people who shouldn't have kids (and after teaching 1st and 2nd grade for the last 13 years trust me I've seen PLENTY of them!) and know that it's a challenge for you to do it. :-( I currently have a friend who stopped taking birth control to do some testing and got pregnant the first week she quit, completely by accident. Drives me CRAZY!!
> 
> I just keep trying to remind myself that it will happen the way it's supposed to (not always the easiest thing to remember).Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree. i passed that comment to my mom how its not fair that people like the girls on 16 and pregnant get pregnant and i cant. her response to me was that i really need to get over that kind of stuff. but my mom doesn't know what its like to have to really try. she got pregnant on her 1st or second try with me and my brother and my 3rd brother was an oopsssClick to expand...
> 
> My mom is the same way. She is supportive but is always saying "Relax. Stop focusing on everything else, it will happen". She got pregnant with my and my brother right away and my 3rd brother was also an oops, LOL.Click to expand...

That sounds like my Mom to a T. I try not to even bring up baby stuff because honestly im sick of hearing that. I know (hope) it will happen, but it would be nice if it happened before i was 60. And my 21 year old brother had an oopss with his gf and my nephew was born in October. Don't get me wrong i love him soooo much!! but seriously, and this probably sounds terrible...but if something like that happens again before i get pregnant i think i might freak. its so hard not to be jealous when I'm the oldest and I was supposed to give my mom here first grandchild and the whole family makes a huge fuss bc this is the first baby in the family in 19 years...which i totally understand, but sometimes it makes me bitter because that should have been me. maybe im just being awful:dohh:


----------



## BlueStorm

Just got a call with my test results. Beta was 3 so they think it was chemical. Have to go back for bloodwork on sunday. I really thought this was it. First time in 21 months of ttc that did not have spotting before 11dpo. Well I guess on to IVF in May


----------



## jchic

Oh Blue honey I am so sorry....how many DPO are you? Maybe its still rising at this point, you could have implanted late, no?


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> Just got a call with my test results. Beta was 3 so they think it was chemical. Have to go back for bloodwork on sunday. I really thought this was it. First time in 21 months of ttc that did not have spotting before 11dpo. Well I guess on to IVF in May

So sorry Blue!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jchic

haj624 said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandra B said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys sorry I haven't been on here. I've been sad I had a BFN yesterday morning at10 dpiui and a BFN this morning 11dpiui:( I feel like I got my hopes up too soon. Just thought maybe this month was gonna be different... its hard telling my husband he gets this look that just breaks my heart. Just wish I could be a Mommy..... that aint too much to a ask for I mean if all these little girls can have babies on MTV then I should too :( I'm being pathetic I know, but this is my 25th unsuccessful month:(
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about the mtv stuff. i think that all the time. and its so hard for me to understnad how ppl have accidents and we all try to plan it out perfectly. Do you or dh have any fertility problems? How many IUI's have you done?Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more! It's so hard to see these people who shouldn't have kids (and after teaching 1st and 2nd grade for the last 13 years trust me I've seen PLENTY of them!) and know that it's a challenge for you to do it. :-( I currently have a friend who stopped taking birth control to do some testing and got pregnant the first week she quit, completely by accident. Drives me CRAZY!!
> 
> I just keep trying to remind myself that it will happen the way it's supposed to (not always the easiest thing to remember).Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree. i passed that comment to my mom how its not fair that people like the girls on 16 and pregnant get pregnant and i cant. her response to me was that i really need to get over that kind of stuff. but my mom doesn't know what its like to have to really try. she got pregnant on her 1st or second try with me and my brother and my 3rd brother was an oopsssClick to expand...
> 
> My mom is the same way. She is supportive but is always saying "Relax. Stop focusing on everything else, it will happen". She got pregnant with my and my brother right away and my 3rd brother was also an oops, LOL.Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like my Mom to a T. I try not to even bring up baby stuff because honestly im sick of hearing that. I know (hope) it will happen, but it would be nice if it happened before i was 60. And my 21 year old brother had an oopss with his gf and my nephew was born in October. Don't get me wrong i love him soooo much!! but seriously, and this probably sounds terrible...but if something like that happens again before i get pregnant i think i might freak. its so hard not to be jealous when I'm the oldest and I was supposed to give my mom here first grandchild and the whole family makes a huge fuss bc this is the first baby in the family in 19 years...which i totally understand, but sometimes it makes me bitter because that should have been me. maybe im just being awful:dohh:Click to expand...

Haj - I know what you mean:wacko: I try not to talk about it too much with my Mom because she means well, but unless you have been in this position before, there is no real way to relate.


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandra B said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys sorry I haven't been on here. I've been sad I had a BFN yesterday morning at10 dpiui and a BFN this morning 11dpiui:( I feel like I got my hopes up too soon. Just thought maybe this month was gonna be different... its hard telling my husband he gets this look that just breaks my heart. Just wish I could be a Mommy..... that aint too much to a ask for I mean if all these little girls can have babies on MTV then I should too :( I'm being pathetic I know, but this is my 25th unsuccessful month:(
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about the mtv stuff. i think that all the time. and its so hard for me to understnad how ppl have accidents and we all try to plan it out perfectly. Do you or dh have any fertility problems? How many IUI's have you done?Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more! It's so hard to see these people who shouldn't have kids (and after teaching 1st and 2nd grade for the last 13 years trust me I've seen PLENTY of them!) and know that it's a challenge for you to do it. :-( I currently have a friend who stopped taking birth control to do some testing and got pregnant the first week she quit, completely by accident. Drives me CRAZY!!
> 
> I just keep trying to remind myself that it will happen the way it's supposed to (not always the easiest thing to remember).Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree. i passed that comment to my mom how its not fair that people like the girls on 16 and pregnant get pregnant and i cant. her response to me was that i really need to get over that kind of stuff. but my mom doesn't know what its like to have to really try. she got pregnant on her 1st or second try with me and my brother and my 3rd brother was an oopsssClick to expand...
> 
> My mom is the same way. She is supportive but is always saying "Relax. Stop focusing on everything else, it will happen". She got pregnant with my and my brother right away and my 3rd brother was also an oops, LOL.Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like my Mom to a T. I try not to even bring up baby stuff because honestly im sick of hearing that. I know (hope) it will happen, but it would be nice if it happened before i was 60. And my 21 year old brother had an oopss with his gf and my nephew was born in October. Don't get me wrong i love him soooo much!! but seriously, and this probably sounds terrible...but if something like that happens again before i get pregnant i think i might freak. its so hard not to be jealous when I'm the oldest and I was supposed to give my mom here first grandchild and the whole family makes a huge fuss bc this is the first baby in the family in 19 years...which i totally understand, but sometimes it makes me bitter because that should have been me. maybe im just being awful:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Haj - I know what you mean:wacko: I try not to talk about it too much with my Mom because she means well, but unless you have been in this position before, there is no real way to relate.Click to expand...

Thankfully I have you ladies otherwise I would feel completely lost:cry:


----------



## MrsC8776

BlueStorm said:


> Just got a call with my test results. Beta was 3 so they think it was chemical. Have to go back for bloodwork on sunday. I really thought this was it. First time in 21 months of ttc that did not have spotting before 11dpo. Well I guess on to IVF in May

Sorry to hear that Blue. BFN's are the worst thing. :hugs: Is there anyway thats things are just moving slow? 

I'm in the same boat as far as moving to IVF. If thats what you are going to do please feel free to join me in the wait until then. I started a thread but I don't think many people are looking that far ahead yet. It's a June/July/Aug IVF thread but I would love to have you join in there if thats where you are headed. I hope that things are just being slow at the moment for you and you won't need to do IVF though.


----------



## haj624

How long does a trigger shot stay in your system?


----------



## MrsC8776

Haj it depends on the person. Some it stays in for a short amount of time and other for longer. I think 10-12 days is a range though. Mine was about 11 days. How many DPT are you?

Edit... just remembered you are a couple days past IUI. I hope this IUI works for you!


----------



## jchic

MrsC8776 said:


> Haj it depends on the person. Some it stays in for a short amount of time and other for longer. I think 10-12 days is a range though. Mine was about 11 days. How many DPT are you?

Hi Mrs! Are you going to do anymore IUI's before IVF in May or no?
I am on my 2nd iui and hoping it works but the RE thinks he sees a small polyp on my uterus, so have to do a saline test and if it is indeed a polyp, will likely have to get it removed. I also have a small cyst that has been hanging around on my left ovary....we are monitoring it since its not big, but may have to get that removed too. I assume before IVF starts! I want a much more aggressive game plan, so hoping to do IVF in May or April as well.


----------



## BlueStorm

Thanks girls...I am 14 dpiui so I think its over..they didnt make it sound like there was any possibility. 

I would love to join you Mrs. C!


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> Haj it depends on the person. Some it stays in for a short amount of time and other for longer. I think 10-12 days is a range though. Mine was about 11 days. How many DPT are you?
> 
> Edit... just remembered you are a couple days past IUI. I hope this IUI works for you!

Yup I'm 3 days past trigger...so i figured its still in my body...they line is faint though. should i be nervous if it doesnt stay that long?


----------



## MrsC8776

jchic said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Haj it depends on the person. Some it stays in for a short amount of time and other for longer. I think 10-12 days is a range though. Mine was about 11 days. How many DPT are you?
> 
> Hi Mrs! Are you going to do anymore IUI's before IVF in May or no?
> I am on my 2nd iui and hoping it works but the RE thinks he sees a small polyp on my uterus, so have to do a saline test and if it is indeed a polyp, will likely have to get it removed. I also have a small cyst that has been hanging around on my left ovary....we are monitoring it since its not big, but may have to get that removed too. I assume before IVF starts! I want a much more aggressive game plan, so hoping to do IVF in May or April as well.Click to expand...

No I'm not doing anymore IUI's. I would rather save that money and put it towards IVF in a few months. I hope that they can clear things up for you or it goes away on it's own. We needed a more aggressive game plan as well and thats why IVF is the next step for us. I hope you won't need IVF and you get your BFP before then. 



BlueStorm said:


> Thanks girls...I am 14 dpiui so I think its over..they didnt make it sound like there was any possibility.
> 
> I would love to join you Mrs. C!

Sounds great Blue. I look forward to going through all the steps of IVF with you. Sorry we both have to move to that but we will get our BFP's one way or another. :thumbup:



haj624 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Haj it depends on the person. Some it stays in for a short amount of time and other for longer. I think 10-12 days is a range though. Mine was about 11 days. How many DPT are you?
> 
> Edit... just remembered you are a couple days past IUI. I hope this IUI works for you!
> 
> Yup I'm 3 days past trigger...so i figured its still in my body...they line is faint though. should i be nervous if it doesnt stay that long?Click to expand...

No you shouldn't be worried! Having it leave your system quickly is a good thing. That means you will be able to tell when you get your real BFP. Will you be testing the trigger out every day?


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Haj it depends on the person. Some it stays in for a short amount of time and other for longer. I think 10-12 days is a range though. Mine was about 11 days. How many DPT are you?
> 
> Hi Mrs! Are you going to do anymore IUI's before IVF in May or no?
> I am on my 2nd iui and hoping it works but the RE thinks he sees a small polyp on my uterus, so have to do a saline test and if it is indeed a polyp, will likely have to get it removed. I also have a small cyst that has been hanging around on my left ovary....we are monitoring it since its not big, but may have to get that removed too. I assume before IVF starts! I want a much more aggressive game plan, so hoping to do IVF in May or April as well.Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not doing anymore IUI's. I would rather save that money and put it towards IVF in a few months. I hope that they can clear things up for you or it goes away on it's own. We needed a more aggressive game plan as well and thats why IVF is the next step for us. I hope you won't need IVF and you get your BFP before then.
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls...I am 14 dpiui so I think its over..they didnt make it sound like there was any possibility.
> 
> I would love to join you Mrs. C!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great Blue. I look forward to going through all the steps of IVF with you. Sorry we both have to move to that but we will get our BFP's one way or another. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Haj it depends on the person. Some it stays in for a short amount of time and other for longer. I think 10-12 days is a range though. Mine was about 11 days. How many DPT are you?
> 
> Edit... just remembered you are a couple days past IUI. I hope this IUI works for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Yup I'm 3 days past trigger...so i figured its still in my body...they line is faint though. should i be nervous if it doesnt stay that long?Click to expand...
> 
> No you shouldn't be worried! Having it leave your system quickly is a good thing. That means you will be able to tell when you get your real BFP. Will you be testing the trigger out every day?Click to expand...

 I tested the past 3 days..$ store tests. I think I'll wait to Sunday to check again and do it kind of like every other day


----------



## MrsC8776

I tested every other day with my trigger and found that to work out well. Didn't use to many tests and I tried not to think about it every day. I hope that the line stays for you and at the end you have a wonderful BFP!


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> I tested every other day with my trigger and found that to work out well. Didn't use to many tests and I tried not to think about it every day. I hope that the line stays for you and at the end you have a wonderful BFP!

Thanks hun!! You too!!


----------



## haj624

someone tell me this doesnt make you be like wtf??? 

https://omg.yahoo.com/news/teen-mom..._ids=3334720211113&fb_action_types=news.reads

And I can't get just one???:dohh:


----------



## adroplet

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Is anyone else using acupuncture and/or taking chinese herbs or supplements to help during this process? I just started a month ago and am loving it!

I have had accupuncture and chinese herbs since Oct 2011....keep in mind I have not had an IUI or TTC in anyway (hetero sex) since then. I really feel a difference in every way - emotionally, physically, spiritually. I love it. He also recommended massaging my abdominal area myself, so I looked into it.
I had 3 abdominal fertility massages since then. The woman (sobadora) who did the massages said that my uterus was not in it's place, it was dropped and tilted. She massaged it back to place and said to continue acu to restore good blood flow. This may seem off to some but in hispanic culture it is very commonly done for this an all sorts of unexplained diagnoses.....worth a shot.
It's been 5 months since my last IUI and I am now waiting for my follies to grow (sono shows 6) so we can try IUI again soon.


----------



## s08

Sandra B said:


> Hey guys sorry I haven't been on here. I've been sad I had a BFN yesterday morning at10 dpiui and a BFN this morning 11dpiui:( I feel like I got my hopes up too soon. Just thought maybe this month was gonna be different... its hard telling my husband he gets this look that just breaks my heart. Just wish I could be a Mommy..... that aint too much to a ask for I mean if all these little girls can have babies on MTV then I should too :( I'm being pathetic I know, but this is my 25th unsuccessful month:(

I'm sorry Sandra B. I was totally in your shoes last week. I got my hopes up after getting faint positives until 11dpiui or so. Guess it was just a long-lasting trigger. And I always think breaking the news to my hubby is the most difficult thing. At first, it didn't seem to bother him so much, but lately he seems so disappointed. I always feel like a failure and like I'm to blame...even though I have no reason to think it's me. Infertility just plain sucks!


----------



## LemonTea

froliky2011 said:


> I have a question. There are times it's hard to feel good about a BFP when you see other women struggling with infertility. I love the forums but when I got my BFP I had a feeling of gulit that I was fertile. Now, I am going to miscarry and although I am sad, it's funny how you can think these strange thoughts how some get pregnant so easy and then some struggle for years to conceive and become a parent. Anyway, it was just something I think about. I have so much empathy, compassion and respect for women that TTC long term. :hugs: to everyone!!! I wish we could all be in the same room, talking face to face and sharing. :dust:

Struggling to conceive can do some crazy things to you emotionally. I know I don't even know the half of it since DH and I have not been trying nearly as long as some, but I don't blame you at all for your feelings, and I doubt anyone else really could either. 

When DH and I first started trying, I actually started avoiding message boards (after two years hanging out on waiting to try boards). I thought for SURE we'd get pregnant in a few months, and that it would be lame and kinda rude to join a board and then leave so soon with a BFP (so naive to think it would happen so quickly). Later, when we were starting to realize that something was wrong (perfect timing, never a second line), I avoided boards because I didn't know where I'd fit in -- wasn't quite as excited as many people just starting out with TTC, and knew I hadn't paid the dues to hang out on boards with people who'd been trying for over a year or more. 

Even now, with DH and I thinking about maybe doing IVF in May, I feel embarrassed to admit it out loud and even on these boards anonymously, because I've seen so many people who try Clomid and IUIs and other methods for years before turning to IVF. 

I guess my point is that there is no right way or wrong way to feel, and we'll all going through a similar thing but in completely different ways. The best any of us can do is be supportive and try to understand, even if we don't feel we can 100% relate. I hate that any of us have to think about any of this stuff, and I hate that we don't get to have that BFP right away and go on with our lives like other people. 

But at the same time, some days I do think that trying and trying and trying is making DH and I 'better' people in a way. I don't know if I would have been smug if I'd gotten pregnant within a month or two of just starting to try, but sometimes I wonder if maybe I wouldn't have been able to help it. I've seen so many people get pregnant right away who just simply cannot understand what it's like to struggle unsuccessfully. Hell, I don't know what its like to struggle any longer than we already have (and I pray every day that we never have to find out). 

In a way, maybe this struggle is a learning experience if nothing else. I don't know if I believe that saying that 'everything happens for a reason', but maybe DH and I just needed to learn what it's like to _really really _struggle to achieve a goal together. Everyone is going to have something in their life to overcome and get through, and if struggling to have a baby is our lot in life -- the hardest thing we'll ever have to deal with as a couple -- then I'll count us lucky. I try to remember every day that this SUCKS in immeasurable ways, but there are people who have way bigger problems, and it helps me keep perspective (but only a little). 

I'm so sorry about your miscarriage, again. I hope you get a sticky one next time. :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

LemonTea - I could not have expressed it better. Thanks so much for that thoughtful response. I really appreciate it! 

jchic - I had a polyp and it was removed and no big deal. I am positive I had a positive pregnancy that did not fully implant in my uterus back in August due to the polyp. However, many women get pregnant with them and carry their baby to term. I think it depends on the size. Mine was huge (had been there over two years). I went to my OBGYN back in 2009 due to heavy AF and having it two times a month and they said it was hormonal and put me on BC for two months. Did same thing a year later. Come to find out 2.5 years later it was a growing polyp. Darn doctors. Doctor said he had never seen one that big. 

Sandra - Hang in there! :hugs: 

BabyOnMyOwn - I just made an appointment for acupuncture because now that I mc, I am a bit nervous about having that experience again and want assistance dealing with the stress. I am also going to get some massages. (worth every penny as far as I am concerned)

BlueStorm - :hugs: So sorry!! I hope you and Mrs.C will be successful with IVF! Stay strong!

Lastly, I know my attorney said it took her over a year to get pregnant natually and my cousin did not get pregnant for two years (naturally). Strange how some people are so darn fertile. It seems the ones that take longer have more busy lives, work full time, maybe more stress? Who knows though really? A mystery if you ask me.


----------



## Equal

haj624 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Haj it depends on the person. Some it stays in for a short amount of time and other for longer. I think 10-12 days is a range though. Mine was about 11 days. How many DPT are you?
> 
> Edit... just remembered you are a couple days past IUI. I hope this IUI works for you!
> 
> Yup I'm 3 days past trigger...so i figured its still in my body...they line is faint though. should i be nervous if it doesnt stay that long?Click to expand...

mine only stayed for about 4 or 5 days so I wouldnt worry about it, everyone is different.


----------



## Nicker

Tella said:


> nicker > where do you inject? GL with those, im scared of the injectables but I want more mature follicles than just one.

Shots are in my belly. I have two bruises to show for it now. I am so hoping and praying for good follies on Tuesday. Also looking forward to not officially working on Mon-Wed!


----------



## froliky2011

Good Luck Nicker! !!


----------



## vjpfeif

Hello ladies. Hoping i can join as we are about to undergo our first iui this month with clomid and ovidrel. We have been ttc since august 2010. Fingers crossed. Its good to see other people are in the same position. Baby dust to all and hoping for many :bfp:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

BlueStorm said:


> Just got a call with my test results. Beta was 3 so they think it was chemical. Have to go back for bloodwork on sunday. I really thought this was it. First time in 21 months of ttc that did not have spotting before 11dpo. Well I guess on to IVF in May

I'm so sorry!!


----------



## Tella

haj > I have ready in so many articles that it is better for the sperm to be waiting for the egg than the egg waiting for the sperm. So you have that in your favor. So sorry your mom is not supportive enough, my mom on the otherhand cries just as much as I do, when I tell her AF has started she is in tears, when I tell her there is a good looking egg she is in tears, hope yours will come around and give you the needed support.

Ur not being awfull at all, it is understandable. My mom's boyfriend has a 21year old daughter and had a "oops" and bless her for wanting to give me some inspiration but if someone that has just fallen pregnant by a drop of a hat and then tells me I must relax, not think about it and just be patient it will happen I want to go through the roof. Hearing it from all you ladies is different because we have all been on this journey for quite a while but my patience is very short when it comes to ppl saying that.

My trigger was faint on 3dpt and completely out on 8dpt but I didn&#8217;t test in between.

SandarB > We all feel that way don&#8217;t stress. Just keep faith that it will happen, it is not easy but like you have heard a million times before, it will be worth it. What is your protocol?

BabyOnMyOwn > I really wish I started earlier, my first session was yesterday and it was beyond amazing!

BlueStorm > :hugs: still keeping fx'd for a late implanter.

LemonTea > I agree 100% that the TTC has made me and DH also stronger as individuals as well as a couple.

nicker > its nice that you can relax mon - wed :D 

vjpeif ?Welcome :wave: Hope you get your BFP this month and hat you have lots of nice big follicles.

AFM > YAY AF showed this morning :dance: I have a few odd places that are sore this morning and I can only assume it is from the accu, my back has about 4-6 blackish round marks on it from the cupping but I cant wait to go back tomorrow. She will start with additional egg growth stimulation, so im not gonna ask for injectables only gonna go with what the doc suggests. But I think he is gonna up my Femara to 7.5mg but I will have to wait and see on Monday.


Hope you ladies have a relaxing weekend, i know it is hard at times but it is very needed. :kiss: 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Nicker

Vjpfeif - Welcome and good luck!


----------



## mamadreams

Nicker - Good luck this month

Vjpfeif - Welcome

Lemontea - I completely agree with you. This journey makes us stronger!

Tella - My mom sounds like yours. I did my IUI on Feb 7th and she was thrilled. She told me it was a full moon that night so apparently, the universe was on my side. She does Angel Cards from time to time and told me the other night that this month looks great for her "grandma energy"!

BabyOnMyOwn, Jchic and Equal - How are you feeling? I am trying not to symptom spot this month. I am finding the TWW easier since I have decided not to obsecess every day about a new symptom.

Blustorm - sorry to hear that your little bean didn't stick. On the positive side, at least you know it is possible for you to get pregnant. My accupuncturist told me vitamin D helps the bean stick - I take 1000 units daily and 2000 units daily during implantation week. Maybe that will help?

Froliky - I hope you are feeling a little better. 

AFM - I am waiting until the 22nd to test and am anxious to find out. I've got a really bad cold that probably needs some antibiotics but I haven't even taken so much as a Tylenol just in case I am pregnant. If I am, I will be thrilled to deal with this nasty cold for 9 months, I am not, I will be thrilled to get antibiotics to get rid of it!


----------



## Nicker

Mama - being sick isn't good for baby either. If you tell a doc you might be preggers I am sure they could give you something safe if you need it.


----------



## Equal

mamadreams said:


> Nicker - Good luck this month
> 
> Vjpfeif - Welcome
> 
> Lemontea - I completely agree with you. This journey makes us stronger!
> 
> Tella - My mom sounds like yours. I did my IUI on Feb 7th and she was thrilled. She told me it was a full moon that night so apparently, the universe was on my side. She does Angel Cards from time to time and told me the other night that this month looks great for her "grandma energy"!
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn, Jchic and Equal - How are you feeling? I am trying not to symptom spot this month. I am finding the TWW easier since I have decided not to obsecess every day about a new symptom.
> 
> Blustorm - sorry to hear that your little bean didn't stick. On the positive side, at least you know it is possible for you to get pregnant. My accupuncturist told me vitamin D helps the bean stick - I take 1000 units daily and 2000 units daily during implantation week. Maybe that will help?
> 
> Froliky - I hope you are feeling a little better.
> 
> AFM - I am waiting until the 22nd to test and am anxious to find out. I've got a really bad cold that probably needs some antibiotics but I haven't even taken so much as a Tylenol just in case I am pregnant. If I am, I will be thrilled to deal with this nasty cold for 9 months, I am not, I will be thrilled to get antibiotics to get rid of it!

Im getting a lot of morning sickness and headaches which i didnt have last month but not thinking too much into it.....10 days til I test!


----------



## froliky2011

vjpfeif said:


> Hello ladies. Hoping i can join as we are about to undergo our first iui this month with clomid and ovidrel. We have been ttc since august 2010. Fingers crossed. Its good to see other people are in the same position. Baby dust to all and hoping for many :bfp:

Welcome! I hope you have great numbers and results & get a BFP!!! :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

Tella - AF showed today!! The waiting is over! Yeah!!! CD1! We will be ovulating near one another depending on our cycles. :baby:


----------



## Equal

posted this question on the other thread but want to post it here too..

is it possible to have different symptoms on progestrone from one month to the other?


----------



## mamadreams

Nicker - that's true. I've been doing accupuncture and using a netti pot, eating healthy and sleeping as much as possible so while I am not taking medication, I am doing my best to work with the cold naturally. 

Equal - I don't know much about progesterone side effects. This is my first month on it (Prometrium) and I haven't noticed much different but I was quite bloated yesterday. I imagine just like every cycle can be different for us, our bodies could react differently to the medicine each month.

Frolicky - Congrats on getting AF - will you try again this cycle?


----------



## froliky2011

Mamadreams - Thanks. I am very grateful the waiting is over. If I am ovulating, we are going to do IUI #3, yes. I have an acupuncture scheduled for next Monday and going to get some massages to help me relax. The mc sorta adds some stress which I want to try and reduce.

Good Luck Mamadreams!! I hope you get a sticky :bfp: Sending :baby: vibes~~~~~~


----------



## Nicker

Equal said:


> posted this question on the other thread but want to post it here too..
> 
> is it possible to have different symptoms on progestrone from one month to the other?

Equal - I would guess it is possible that you could react differently. I guess this because progesterone is what causes early pregnancy symptoms and many women will have different experiences and symptoms each pregnacy. I also guess this because I know when I used to need frequent rounds of prednisone I had different side effects every time although it was the same dose. Also, my second round of serophene was nothing like round one. I feel nothing this timebut last time I felt all kinds of twinges and pinches. I am thinking the Bravelle may be causing me a headache.


----------



## mamadreams

Something told me to test when I got up at 4:45am this morning. My hands are still shaking, I cannot believe it :) 

Little Peanut stick please!


----------



## froliky2011

Mammadreams- Congratulations! May you have a healthy and happy 9 months!!


----------



## Equal

mamadreams--CONGRATS!!!


----------



## vjpfeif

Mammadreams congratulations!


----------



## jchic

Congrats Mama!!!!


----------



## mamadreams

Thank you for all the congrats - I really can't believe it. I keep looking at the tests. I hope my BFP is the first of a string of BFP's in what will be known as Fertile February!


----------



## haj624

mamadreams said:


> Thank you for all the congrats - I really can't believe it. I keep looking at the tests. I hope my BFP is the first of a string of BFP's in what will be known as Fertile February!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Nicker

Mama - Congratulations!!!


----------



## ellemar

mamadreams said:


> Thank you for all the congrats - I really can't believe it. I keep looking at the tests. I hope my BFP is the first of a string of BFP's in what will be known as Fertile February!

Ohhhh I hope so too!!

HUGE congratulations -that is SOOO exciting!!!!! All the best, and I know you are on :cloud9:


----------



## Nicker

Chiles - How are you? What is your status.


----------



## Nicker

Equal - Although I do think progesterone symptoms can change from cycle to cycle what I didn't add was I am really hoping for you this cycle!!


----------



## fertilesoul

Mamadreams CONGRATS! Woohooo. H&H 9 months. 
Totally expecting that you triggered the next string of BFPs!!!


----------



## Nicker

I am so impatient this cycle. Last cycle I was fine in the two weeks before the IUI and I went nuts in the 2ww. This cycle it seems like it should be CD20 and it is only CD8. I go for my first follie scan on Tuesday. I am really nervous about it. More nervous than I was the first time around by far. Last cycle I could feel things happening the day after I started on the serophene (clomid) and this time I have felt nothing. Mind you, last cycle when I wasn't feeling as much is when I actually got the growth so maybe that is a good sign.

Although I never really expected the first cycle to work I am really scared that this one won't. If this cycle doesn't work I don't know what the future holds. I get $800 a year fertility drug coverage and everything else is out of pocket. The $800 will be gone after this cycle. I don't know if I will need more Bravelle this cycle or not, but if I do, I will have that $355 out of pocket this cycle already. I have purchased 4 sperm samples but I don't know if I would do all 4 just simply because of finances. The cost for the IUI on an injectible cycle is also more. My first IUI cycle was $619 for sperm, $260 for shipment of sperm, $450 IUI, $9 For meds. That was right around $1350. Next cycle would be $2050

I know I can't change the course of action but I really wish I would have waited and been referred to Calgary. I would have had better chances with one round of IVF for the same cost as my 3 IUI max


----------



## mamadreams

Nicker - I had zero symtoms and I am shocked that I got a BFP. Don't count yourself out until you really are. If it's any consolation to you, my insurance does not cover fertiliy/infertility treatment or meds at all, so it was all out of pocket for me. If the finances are stressing you out, remember that you can always try again in Calgary after a few months when you can save what you need to start again. 

Try to imagine healthy folicles growing. Each cycle is different and this one is just starting. Hang in there- I am sending you lots of baby dust!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

mamadreams said:


> Something told me to test when I got up at 4:45am this morning. My hands are still shaking, I cannot believe it :)
> 
> Little Peanut stick please!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Nicker

mamadreams said:


> Nicker - I had zero symtoms and I am shocked that I got a BFP. Don't count yourself out until you really are. If it's any consolation to you, my insurance does not cover fertiliy/infertility treatment or meds at all, so it was all out of pocket for me. If the finances are stressing you out, remember that you can always try again in Calgary after a few months when you can save what you need to start again.
> 
> Try to imagine healthy folicles growing. Each cycle is different and this one is just starting. Hang in there- I am sending you lots of baby dust!

I am not counting this cycle out yet. This is only the beginning. It isn't over until the beta says :bfn: or :bfp: The finances thing is okay for now. My point was that I am scared that it won't happen for me and I can't afford to keep trying until it does. Sure I could spend the money and not be able to take a decent maternity leave with my baby or be able to buy the things I want for my baby. Once Tuesday comes and I have a better idea of what this month is going to look like for me I will make an appointment for a massage the day after IUI.

I actually feel like the lack of feeling anything from the serophene is a good sign. That means it is different than last cycle and last cycle was almost cancelled because follicles weren't growing. I guess Tuesday will tell the tale. I believe part of my fear is coming from raging hormones. I was pretty short tempered yesterday. This is day two with a super nasty headache. Thank God I don't have to be at work! 

As for waiting and going to Calgary.... the thing is my fs doesn't seem to think that I have that big of a window left and that if I wait my time will run out.


----------



## mamadreams

Nicker said:


> mamadreams said:
> 
> 
> Nicker - I had zero symtoms and I am shocked that I got a BFP. Don't count yourself out until you really are. If it's any consolation to you, my insurance does not cover fertiliy/infertility treatment or meds at all, so it was all out of pocket for me. If the finances are stressing you out, remember that you can always try again in Calgary after a few months when you can save what you need to start again.
> 
> Try to imagine healthy folicles growing. Each cycle is different and this one is just starting. Hang in there- I am sending you lots of baby dust!
> 
> I am not counting this cycle out yet. This is only the beginning. It isn't over until the beta says :bfn: or :bfp: The finances thing is okay for now. My point was that I am scared that it won't happen for me and I can't afford to keep trying until it does. Sure I could spend the money and not be able to take a decent maternity leave with my baby or be able to buy the things I want for my baby. Once Tuesday comes and I have a better idea of what this month is going to look like for me I will make an appointment for a massage the day after IUI.
> 
> I actually feel like the lack of feeling anything from the serophene is a good sign. That means it is different than last cycle and last cycle was almost cancelled because follicles weren't growing. I guess Tuesday will tell the tale. I believe part of my fear is coming from raging hormones. I was pretty short tempered yesterday. This is day two with a super nasty headache. Thank God I don't have to be at work!
> 
> As for waiting and going to Calgary.... the thing is my fs doesn't seem to think that I have that big of a window left and that if I wait my time will run out.Click to expand...

I get what you are saying - trust that things will work out - I am sending you lots of baby dust for fabulous follicles on Tues:hugs: Do you have Family Day in Alberta too? I am thrilled that I don't hae to work tomorrow!


----------



## Nicker

Yup tomorrow is family day. I have Tuesday and Wednesday off too. I am glad as this week I think I would probably biting students heads off.


----------



## drsquid

heh presidents day here in the us so im off tomorrow too. waitng to poas.. day 11 today. tested day 11 last month with bfn. then got my period on day 13. if i make it to weds (day 14) ill test in the am. long day at work and itll suck if it is neg.. upside to testing early, even if it is neg, you are still in.. late.. not so much


----------



## Nicker

drsquid said:


> heh presidents day here in the us so im off tomorrow too. waitng to poas.. day 11 today. tested day 11 last month with bfn. then got my period on day 13. if i make it to weds (day 14) ill test in the am. long day at work and itll suck if it is neg.. upside to testing early, even if it is neg, you are still in.. late.. not so much

Good luck


----------



## Nicker

This headache is killing me. I can't function. This is the second day but today is worse than yesterday. If the Bravelle is causing it and they tell me I need more on Tuesday I can't do it. I have a very high pain tolerance but I am close to my breaking point and I want to cry.


----------



## adroplet

Mamadreams - CONGRATULATIONS!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


AFM- last day of clomid 150mg was today. I am to start estrace tomorrow till IUI. I have a sono on Weds to check on follie sizes. fingers crossed.

:dust::dust: to all!


----------



## Nicker

adroplet said:


> Mamadreams - CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> AFM- last day of clomid 150mg was today. I am to start estrace tomorrow till IUI. I have a sono on Weds to check on follie sizes. fingers crossed.
> 
> :dust::dust: to all!

Good luck on Wednesday.


----------



## adroplet

Nicker - relax. take a deeeeep breath. Enjoy the now, don't stress about what may or may not happen. one day at a time.:hugs:


----------



## haj624

tmi alert...so i went to the bathroom today my my underwear had a big wet spot and i had a little bit of discharge but it was thicker...im 4dpiui...anyone have anything like that?


----------



## diliapickle

Haj - I had that happen to me last month. Wasn't sure what it was but had it for two days. Might have been me reacting to trigger shot which last month was first time I did that. Hope it means something good for you though!


----------



## haj624

Ladies another question...last month ( which obv ended in a BFN) at 3dpiui i got such a sore throat and stuffy nose. today i am 4dpiui and i have a sore throat again. anyone notice they didnt feel good within a few days of their iui??


----------



## Tella

mamadreams said:


> Something told me to test when I got up at 4:45am this morning. My hands are still shaking, I cannot believe it :)
> 
> Little Peanut stick please!

:wohoo: :dance: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :dance: :wohoo:

Congrats!!!!!!!! H&H 9months for you and bean! 

Please be a sticky bean!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :dance: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :dance: :wohoo:

Loads of sticky :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Tella

Urchin > I can only imagine the cling film head :haha:

Bluestorm > We also paying for everything it is horrible! FX for a BFP in your natural cycles before IVF :thumbup:

PinkLolly > Welcome back, fx'd for a successful cycle coming.

Nicker > I understand how you feel but there is nice healthy follicles in there that is gonna bring a BFP this cycle!!! :hugs: We pray you wont need anything more.

drsquid > FX'd for a bfp!!!!

berki > GL with the appointment!

AFM > Had second accu yesterday it was amazing just like the first :D Was only an hour this time but i love it. I sleep so much better and feel more energized.

I have the appointments stacked in this week.

FS - Today 12:00 20 Feb 2012 - CD3 Scan
Accu - Tuesday 21 Feb 2012 8:00 
Accu - Thursday 23 Feb 2012 8:00 
Accu - Saturday 25 Feb 2012 8:00 
Accu - Monday 27 Feb 2012 8:00 
FS - Tuesday 28 Feb 2012 ?
Accu - Wednesday 29 Feb 2012 8:00 
IUI most probably on the 1st of March
Gonna ask Accu about fertility massage after IUI

I have decided that im gonna do my trigger 2 hours later than what they say i must, that way my O will be 2 hours later and the sperm will be waiting for the egg in the follopian tube.


----------



## Asryellah

Hi there Ladies :flower:

I will be going into IUI prob. this friday or next monday. I'm not on meds now, but my ovulation usually comes on cd15 and that is sunday - which is not good 'cos clinic is closed. I was wondering if I should ask for trigger shot on friday cd13 aswell as IUI for same day. :shrug: I'm going to have U/S on thursday..

I just read this article, and they have had better preg.rates when triggering AFTER IUI. What do you think?
https://www.rbej.com/content/8/1/18


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - BIG :hugs: Hang in there!!! Have faith. I know some sperm freeze well and others are a bit less resilient. Hopefully you have good sperm quality after wash. Glad you can R&R through Wednesday. Take it easy. (I know easier said than done).

DrSquid - Good Luck!!!! Hopefully Mamadreams is giving you and Nicker good luck! 

adroplet - Good Luck! I hope everything looks great and you have great results! :dust:

Mamadreams - Send the single ladies some :dust: ;) Congratulations again!

AFM - I am just spotting and waiting still. My temperature is not going down. Trying to be patient. I finished the quilts. I am doing a tree theme since our family tree is unique. ;) I hope I am not jinxing myself. Ugh.
 



Attached Files:







Finished front of quilt.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 5









Finished back of quilt.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tella

froliky > I hope AF comes quickly so that you know what is going on and can move on. I know a lot of people say you mustn't buy stuff or make stuff ahead of time but after talking to family member the weekend about LTTTC she said the need to buy cute things or make cute things for your baby is a part of the therapy to deal with the whole journey. And she said I must never feel guilty if I wanna buy it, I must buy it and save it for that special day.

AFM > Just got back from the FS, he said I responded well on the 5mg of Femara so there is no need to up the dosage. So I asked him about having more than I follicle , but he said it doesn&#8217;t mean that im again only gonna have one follicle as your body reacts differently every cycle. But if there is more than 3/4 he will give us the option to cancel or go to IVF but he says that most only happens on injectables and he will not give that to me as I do fine on Femara.

I didn&#8217;t have any cysts so that I fantastic news and have already taken my first dosage :happydance: Now the accu must just produce me 2/3 eggies and we are set for our BFP :)


----------



## froliky2011

Tella - Good Luck!! Everything sounds very hopeful.

With regards to the quilt. I had fun making it. If it does not work out, I will donate or give it to someone for a gift ( I made two too).


----------



## froliky2011

Asryellah said:


> Hi there Ladies :flower:
> 
> I will be going into IUI prob. this friday or next monday. I'm not on meds now, but my ovulation usually comes on cd15 and that is sunday - which is not good 'cos clinic is closed. I was wondering if I should ask for trigger shot on friday cd13 aswell as IUI for same day. :shrug: I'm going to have U/S on thursday..
> 
> I just read this article, and they have had better preg.rates when triggering AFTER IUI. What do you think?
> https://www.rbej.com/content/8/1/18

MMmm? Not sure. I would say it really depends on the woman. Every woman responds to the triggers/surges differently. For instance, I ovulate early but some women ovulate late. I would see what size the follicle is on Thursday. If it's around 18 (give or take a little) IUI on Friday & Saturday for sure. I do think it's better to have the sperm waiting for the egg though. It's nice to give them time to get there. My doctor says she puts them in some solution to keep them happy for a while. Washed sperm do not last as long as regular sperm but the solution is suppose to keep them happy for 12-24 hours. The egg waiting for sperm is not good because the egg deteriorates in quality. I suspect this could be why I mc but who knows.


----------



## jchic

Hey All!

How is everyone today? I am 7Dpiui and feeling good so far


----------



## froliky2011

jchic - Good Luck!!! Half way there (or less)!! 

I am still waiting.................no mc yet.


----------



## jchic

froliky2011 said:


> jchic - Good Luck!!! Half way there (or less)!!
> 
> I am still waiting.................no mc yet.

frolicky - could this be a good thing perhaps? When do you go to the doc again?


----------



## froliky2011

I am waiting for them to call me. Honestly, I am clueless at this point..................limbo as ever.


----------



## jchic

Well stay positive and my thoughts are with you :)


----------



## hope2bemom30

Omg this is now making me worried...This IUI I had ovulation pain 36 hrs after trigger and by the time I was actually inseminated the pain had gone completely...I asked the nurse and she said that the egg is released after the pain and not during the actual pain. Not sure:dohh: Any views?


----------



## Nicker

So the last two days were weird. Yesterday worse than Saturday. I woke up with a bit of a headache that got progressevely worse. I do my fsh shot about 5:30 and from 6:30 - 8:00 the headache is most intense and then it subsides for the remainder of the evening. Last night I was in tears with an ice pack on my head. I do have tylenol 3 and migaine medication but I didn't know if they would affect egg quality. The T3 was prescribed for the headaches. It usually numbs the pain until the migraine med kicks in and actually takes the headache away.


----------



## Nicker

hope2bemom30 said:


> Omg this is now making me worried...This IUI I had ovulation pain 36 hrs after trigger and by the time I was actually inseminated the pain had gone completely...I asked the nurse and she said that the egg is released after the pain and not during the actual pain. Not sure:dohh: Any views?

How many hours after pain was IUI? I think they say they like sperm to be waiting for egg because the sperm lives longer. The sperm and the egg can meet when they are both traveling. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## haj624

anyone see my post about the cold??


----------



## hope2bemom30

@Nicker thanks for the reply...It was about an hour after the pain. Infact right now I have pain on both right and left side...Hoping that is something good...I am 3DPIUI...Baby Dust..


----------



## ellemar

haj624 said:


> anyone see my post about the cold??

Haj - I had a mild cold, very mild but after the night I took my trigger shot I got very ill. That was February 11th, and I had my IUI the morning of the 14th. It is now the 20th and I am still sick!! Turned out I had a bronchial infection..... I think it was the hormones that threw my immunity off and that's why I'm so sick. Hope you get better :)

Nicker - That is terrible that you are getting such bad headaches. I have read that is a side effect of the shots, and progesterone. I've been lucky and haven't had any.... I really hope yours goes away soon!!! Maybe chat w/ your Doc about it?? I know they say Tylenol is okay to take. Just not sure about T3!!

I'm starting to get a bit worried as I dont' really have any side effects. My cramping has gone away. Just the sore boobs - I've had those since the Gonal F shots !! Hahaha - so that's not even new.


----------



## hope2bemom30

@Haj624....I just recovered from a cold...that was after the injectables...I had 5 of them on consecutive days...It was terrible...also had a sore throat...Do you still have it?


----------



## haj624

ellemar said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> anyone see my post about the cold??
> 
> Haj - I had a mild cold, very mild but after the night I took my trigger shot I got very ill. That was February 11th, and I had my IUI the morning of the 14th. It is now the 20th and I am still sick!! Turned out I had a bronchial infection..... I think it was the hormones that threw my immunity off and that's why I'm so sick. Hope you get better :)
> 
> The hormones sounds like a good point
> 
> Nicker - That is terrible that you are getting such bad headaches. I have read that is a side effect of the shots, and progesterone. I've been lucky and haven't had any.... I really hope yours goes away soon!!! Maybe chat w/ your Doc about it?? I know they say Tylenol is okay to take. Just not sure about T3!!
> 
> I'm starting to get a bit worried as I dont' really have any side effects. My cramping has gone away. Just the sore boobs - I've had those since the Gonal F shots !! Hahaha - so that's not even new.Click to expand...




hope2bemom30 said:


> @Haj624....I just recovered from a cold...that was after the injectables...I had 5 of them on consecutive days...It was terrible...also had a sore throat...Do you still have it?

you had of what? yeah it started yesterday, i have a sore throat and bad headache yesterday and today i have a sore throat and just feel blah


----------



## jchic

Haj - I think it could be something or nothing. Everyones body is different, ya know? I had a sore throat last cycle and it was a no go but have heard of stories of it being a symptom. Stop symptom spotting! LOL. you are going to drive yourself crazy! I know it made me nuts at times ;)


----------



## BlueStorm

Got my bloodwork results yesterday and it was negative. Now they are saying they think it was from the second trigger and that is why the numbers were so low but still showed up on the blood test. Who knows. Anyway I will be starting IVF hopefully in May. I wish you girls all the best of luck on your IUI's. I am praying for a bunch of BFP's on this thread. I will check back in on you all once in a bit to see how you are all making out!

:dust:


----------



## jchic

HI Blue! I will be doing IVF in May as well if I dont get a BFP. How long have you been ttc for?


----------



## ellemar

BlueStorm said:


> Got my bloodwork results yesterday and it was negative. Now they are saying they think it was from the second trigger and that is why the numbers were so low but still showed up on the blood test. Who knows. Anyway I will be starting IVF hopefully in May. I wish you girls all the best of luck on your IUI's. I am praying for a bunch of BFP's on this thread. I will check back in on you all once in a bit to see how you are all making out!
> 
> :dust:

Bluestorm - I'm sorry to hear about your test results....:hugs: My girlfriend did IVF and got a BFP her first go!! I wish you the BEST :)


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Haj - I think it could be something or nothing. Everyones body is different, ya know? I had a sore throat last cycle and it was a no go but have heard of stories of it being a symptom. Stop symptom spotting! LOL. you are going to drive yourself crazy! I know it made me nuts at times ;)

no, im not symptom spotting.i was saying how i had a sore throat and feeling blah a few dpiui last month and the same thing happened this month. i was curious if it could have anything to do with the trigger/iui.


----------



## jchic

Gotcha! :) ur bfp is on its way!! Fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

adroplet said:


> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else using acupuncture and/or taking chinese herbs or supplements to help during this process? I just started a month ago and am loving it!
> 
> I have had accupuncture and chinese herbs since Oct 2011....keep in mind I have not had an IUI or TTC in anyway (hetero sex) since then. I really feel a difference in every way - emotionally, physically, spiritually. I love it. He also recommended massaging my abdominal area myself, so I looked into it.
> I had 3 abdominal fertility massages since then. The woman (sobadora) who did the massages said that my uterus was not in it's place, it was dropped and tilted. She massaged it back to place and said to continue acu to restore good blood flow. This may seem off to some but in hispanic culture it is very commonly done for this an all sorts of unexplained diagnoses.....worth a shot.
> It's been 5 months since my last IUI and I am now waiting for my follies to grow (sono shows 6) so we can try IUI again soon.Click to expand...


I completely agree with feeling better with the accupuncture and herbs. I LOVE going to my appointments. Good Luck with your IUI!!


----------



## diliapickle

What are your guys thoughts on one IUI vs back to back? I did one last time and asked about doing back to back this time. My DH has low count and motility so I felt that would help... Looking online it seemed to be split so was curious about all your opinions! :)


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies,

Spoke with DH yesterday and today and we decided that we will be trying one more time on clomid, one round of injectables then we will be adopting....my body is reacting badly to all of the medication and I just emotionally cant keep on doing this....Either way, by April, we will know what our next step is...Today im 8dpiui and not really feeling anything....going to be devistated if this doesnt work..


----------



## jchic

Equal, oh honey! My fingers are crossed for you so tight. I am certain that you will be a mom. I am sure your BFP is on its way.... :) xx


----------



## Nicker

Equal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Spoke with DH yesterday and today and we decided that we will be trying one more time on clomid, one round of injectables then we will be adopting....my body is reacting badly to all of the medication and I just emotionally cant keep on doing this....Either way, by April, we will know what our next step is...Today im 8dpiui and not really feeling anything....going to be devistated if this doesnt work..

Equal I have my fingers crossed for you and I will keep you in my thoughts. I understand what you are going through regarding the emotional strain. I hope February is it for both of us! I am trying to be optimistic but then the fear takes over or I worry that the optimism is going to jinx me and set me up to be devastated.


----------



## jchic

Nicker, I know what you mean! I always start off so hopeful and then the cramps kick in and its like - "Here we go....again". 

Fingers and toes crossed that EVERY woman on here becomes a mom in Feb! xxoo


----------



## Tella

Bluestorm > so sorry! :hugs:

Diliapickle > my doc only does one he said their is now proof that 2 has a higher sucess rate.

Equal > hope you get that bfp soon and that you won't need the injectables! :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Congrats mamadreams and all the BFP ladies!! I took a test yesterday at 11dpo and it was negative. I feel very defeated this month. Onto the next month.


----------



## jchic

oneof14 said:


> Congrats mamadreams and all the BFP ladies!! I took a test yesterday at 11dpo and it was negative. I feel very defeated this month. Onto the next month.

:hugs: Im sorry One....hopefully next cycle will bring you that BFP!


----------



## LemonTea

Quick update on me (x-posted from the Clomid thread): 

Our new RE had a cancellation and we got to meet him today. He is really, really awesome, btw, so DH and I are glad we left the old one. He was very thorough in going over my medical history and then did another ultrasound, and in the end found quite a few problems. 

It seems that DH and I are no longer in unexplained infertility territory. He suspects that I have endometriosis, and he found a large mass on my left ovary. It's about the same size as the ovary itself. We're hoping it's only a chocolate cyst but he suspects it could possibly be a benign tumor given some other things he found. He also saw what might be a polyp in my cervix. 

That's all obviously bad news. But the good news is he thinks he can clear most of this up during a laparoscopy. And I guess it counts as good news that a doctor finally found _something_ that might explain why we haven't gotten pregnant since we started trying last April. 

I don't yet know when I'm having the surgery, but he did say that we have to avoid getting pregnant for two months afterwards, which isn't the greatest news. It sucks that we apparently have a long wait ahead of us, but he is optimistic that these are our only issues, and that we should be able to get pregnant without having to resort to IVF after the lap procedure. We didn't talk about it too much, but I'll probably be moving onto doing future IUIs with injections after the surgery. I'm really looking forward to having a chance to start trying once everything is all cleared out, but being tentatively diagnosed with endo was a bit of a blow.


----------



## oneof14

jchic said:


> Nicker, I know what you mean! I always start off so hopeful and then the cramps kick in and its like - "Here we go....again".
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed that EVERY woman on here becomes a mom in Feb! xxoo

I totally agree with you about being hopeful and then the cramps.


----------



## oneof14

LemonTea - I am so happy to hear you are happy with your new RE. Good luck to you!


----------



## diliapickle

LemonTea - sorry for the news you got! But at least you have answers about what was going on and hopefully will be on your way to a BFP soon! :)


----------



## froliky2011

Oneof14 - I did not get my BFP until 12po and it had to be with concentrated urine. Don't give up yet. There is still hope. Although sometimes I think preparing yourself for a BFN mentally makes you think that you might be better off if it does happen. I thought for sure a BFN was on it's way until I tested.

Equal - :hugs: I wish you and your DH the best!! May your dreams come true!

Dilia - One is all you need. The better that one shot, the less you need two. I heard two IUIs only increases the chances of a BFP by 6%. We did 2 my first IUI and I got a BFN and did 1 my second IUI and got a BFP.

LemonTea - Glad to hear there the mystery is solved and you can get things in working order and try again soon!! 

Haj - Hang in there! :dust: :dust: 

AFM - I took a hpt and still positive. I go in for beta tomorrow. Slow process or something so now I am :wacko:


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 - thank you for that. I get so worked up every time I test only to find a BFN. This 2ww I tried everything to not over analyze every symptom, went to the gym and kept all the normalcy in my life and with all that I caved and tested early. I guess I will see how this week pans out. How are you feeling?


----------



## froliky2011

I am feeling impatient. Wish it would be over. I was so strong last week and during the weekend and just waiting for it to happen and now it's just dragging out and I am feeling WTF????!!!!!!! Let go or be healthy and stay put! I guess I have no control of it except how I respond to the circumstance. Attitude adjustment is needed but challenging. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Viola77

Hi girlies!! Can I join you guys? I have my first IUI this week!! my ultrasound is tomorrow and my RE will plan the insemination day I guess. I am so interested in the process and am going into it kinda not knowing everything which may be good i guess. Does anyone have any good advice? 
Baby and sticky dust to all of us:flower: Did anyone get preggo on there first IUI??

P.S. DH and I have one dd and then dh got work and is unable to produce anymore children so we had to go the ds route. we tried for two years the natural way and nada.


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> I am feeling impatient. Wish it would be over. I was so strong last week and during the weekend and just waiting for it to happen and now it's just dragging out and I am feeling WTF????!!!!!!! Let go or be healthy and stay put! I guess I have no control of it except how I respond to the circumstance. Attitude adjustment is needed but challenging. Thanks for your support.

I felt the same about my miscarriage. Stay or AF come!! Hang in there, and be positive (easier said that done I know). Our emotions are all over the place, happy one minute, sad the next! :hugs: to you!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Welcome Viola77 - Wishing you and your DH success for your IUI!! My doctor said she had some success on IUI #1 with a few but have not seen much here from my experience. Have patience. :dust:


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies...just got some disheartening news..my sister and her DH are currently seeing one of the best known fertility doctors in Canada (sister has two blocked tubes, possible endo and her DH has XXY). She told her dr about my diagnosis and what we are doing and he told her he would never have chosen iui for us and would have go straight to IVF...

I was thinking a lot about this with DH and we didnt want to do IVF....i dunno I just feel bad and now i dont even know why im doing this at all....


----------



## froliky2011

Equal - So sorry!!! :hugs: :hug:


----------



## jchic

Equal- what was the reasoning that doc said no iui? Also would you consider ivf?


----------



## Equal

Thanks for the support ladies. 

Im not sure the reasoning behind he thinks iui wont work...and up to this point I wasnt considering IVF and going straight to adoption...but now im not sure..


----------



## drsquid

equal- i think it is irresponsible for a doctor to provide an opinion on the treatment for someone without actually examining them or seeing them themselves. take whatever 3rd hand info you received with a grain of salt. remember the game of telephone we all played as kids.. 

i had a terrible cold this time too.. but not last time so.. 

i only had 1 iui and never was offered back to back at all. so who knws.


----------



## haj624

hey ladies i had a temp dip today at 4dpiui....its too early to be anything right?

Correction I'm 5dpiui lol


----------



## Equal

My temp has been rising for the past few days, yesterday it was 98.7 and today 99.0. Today im 8dpiui...is that a good sign?
I havent been too consistant with my temping so i have no idea if i dipped or not...when do you usually see the dip?


----------



## fertilesoul

Equal, if you guys were diagnosed with unexplained infertility and you have patent tubes, it is perfectly reasonable to start with IUI. I concur that is irresponsible to suggest an invasive protocol like IVF without a clear reason and without exhausting other potentially effective options. I am so positive for you, especially with how well you respond to meds. Your BFP is right around the corner. 

Haj: fingers crossed for you!


----------



## froliky2011

Equal - I agree with fertile and drsquid...irresponsible etc. Hang in there!!

Haj - Hang in there. Try not to stress. (I know so much easier said than done).

Drsquid - I had a cold and BFP!! :dust: 

AFM - I am seriously wondering about the "vanishing twin" and if I still have a baby in there and lost one. Just saying. It's possible to have HCG levels drop and miscarriage signs with a vanishing twin. I am slightly bleeding (less than a period) and have no cramps or anything. I believe I had a chemical mc in August and it was very different from this. I had a backache and lots of bleeding and cramping. This is like a rather light period with bloating. Last night my hpt was still "pregnant" but I have not hardly bled so this is really strange. I go in for beta this morning and results tomorrow. I wish she would do a scan but I am bleeding a little, so???


----------



## mamadreams

Wow - so much has happened here -

Equal - I agree with drsquid - if you feel that this information is true, seek a second opinion with a different doctor. For your sister, in Canada if someone has two blocked tubes OHIP covers the cost of IVF, so at least that's a postive for them!

drsquid - I had and,in fact, still have a cold and got my BFP. In a way, the cold symptoms took my mind off the TWW. My clinic says they don't do back to back IUI with donor sperm because sperm is so expensive and they find it doesn't increase the odds much. Most important they said is that the sperm are there waiting for the egg. Thus, they do multiple U/S to ensure the right timing. Good luck!

Haj - fingers crossed!

LemonTea- I am so sorry! I am sending you hungs - the good news is that after the surgery and the wait, things look positive for getting preggers!

Froliky -Here's hoping for a great beta!

Nicker - Good luck today!!!


----------



## jchic

Equal - I have a great feeling about your IUI this time. As far as IVF goes, its a really personal decision and one that IF you have to cross that bridge (and I am confident you wont :) ) that you need to discuss with DH and see if its something you both want to try. Either way, you WILL be a mom, and that in itself is amazing! My fingers and toes are crossed for you tightly!!!

Haj - hard to tell, I stopped temping because when I was in the 2ww, I would freak out about any dip or rise in my chart (because I am the queen of stress, haha). I wouldnt pin it as anything right now as temps can fluctuate above the coverline in the 2ww....just keep monitoring your temps and see what the pattern does for the rest of the week as I think then you will be able to solidify if it is or isnt an implantation dip :) Fingers crossed for you!

Frolick - I am hoping and praying that your beta comes out great. Keep us posted, ok? I have never heard of a vanishing twin, I have to google that! You learn something new everyday!

Drsquid, lemon, mama, fertile - how are you all?

AFM - I am 8dpiui and feeling ok. dull cramps yesterday and day before, not much to report now. Going to the RE on Friday for a blood test, so I am a bit nervous as I will only be 11dpiui but we shall see!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Equal - I have a great feeling about your IUI this time. As far as IVF goes, its a really personal decision and one that IF you have to cross that bridge (and I am confident you wont :) ) that you need to discuss with DH and see if its something you both want to try. Either way, you WILL be a mom, and that in itself is amazing! My fingers and toes are crossed for you tightly!!!
> 
> Haj - hard to tell, I stopped temping because when I was in the 2ww, I would freak out about any dip or rise in my chart (because I am the queen of stress, haha). I wouldnt pin it as anything right now as temps can fluctuate above the coverline in the 2ww....just keep monitoring your temps and see what the pattern does for the rest of the week as I think then you will be able to solidify if it is or isnt an implantation dip :) Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Frolick - I am hoping and praying that your beta comes out great. Keep us posted, ok? I have never heard of a vanishing twin, I have to google that! You learn something new everyday!
> 
> Drsquid, lemon, mama, fertile - how are you all?
> 
> AFM - I am 8dpiui and feeling ok. dull cramps yesterday and day before, not much to report now. Going to the RE on Friday for a blood test, so I am a bit nervous as I will only be 11dpiui but we shall see!

Jchic, I decided you're my voice of reason lol. i promised myself i wouldnt symptoms spot this month...clearly not working lol


----------



## jchic

LOL. I know, I do the same thing. I am having some cramping on and off so I feel like AF is imminent :( 

We will get our BFPS Haj, dont worry, they are just making it hard for us, hahaha


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> LOL. I know, I do the same thing. I am having some cramping on and off so I feel like AF is imminent :(
> 
> We will get our BFPS Haj, dont worry, they are just making it hard for us, hahaha

cramps aren't always a bad thing!! How many dpo are you??

I know we will!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jchic

Im 8dpo today....they are basically on one side but higher up kind of....its weird. I hope its something because going onto Cycle 8 is depressing!
I think I am going to do one more IUI with injectables (going to ask for them) then a natural cycle then in May start IVF....thats my thought process right now


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Im 8dpo today....they are basically on one side but higher up kind of....its weird. I hope its something because going onto Cycle 8 is depressing!
> I think I am going to do one more IUI with injectables (going to ask for them) then a natural cycle then in May start IVF....thats my thought process right now

well 8dpo is a little early for AF cramps so fx its something else...yeah i know what you mean, I'm on cycle 6 and it has me so down in the dumps.

DH and I are going to meet with a RE on the 28th so we'll see what he has to say.


----------



## jchic

What is your plan with the RE? Do you want to continue IUI then move to IVF?


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> What is your plan with the RE? Do you want to continue IUI then move to IVF?

Honestly I'm not really sure yet. First off I want to make sure we like him and what not and I want to see what he has to say. I think we're going to do another IUI or 2 first


----------



## siblingwishes

Equal - I agree with the others that a doc cannot possibly comment on your treatment plan without ever having spoken with you! 

Haj - I really hope that dip was a good sign! FXFX

Frolicky - Oh my, I pray that you get a good beta today! Miracles can happen! Have faith!

AFM - I am just very anxiously awaiting my first scan next Monday. I even POAS last night just to reassure myself! Seriously! Just with 4 previous m/c's I am finding it really hard to have 100% faith...I just need to see my little bean!


----------



## jchic

haj624 said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> What is your plan with the RE? Do you want to continue IUI then move to IVF?
> 
> Honestly I'm not really sure yet. First off I want to make sure we like him and what not and I want to see what he has to say. I think we're going to do another IUI or 2 firstClick to expand...

I think that is a great plan! Looks like we will are on the same schedule :) woohooo for future bump buddies!:happydance:


----------



## haj624

siblingwishes said:


> Equal - I agree with the others that a doc cannot possibly comment on your treatment plan without ever having spoken with you!
> 
> Haj - I really hope that dip was a good sign! FXFX
> 
> Frolicky - Oh my, I pray that you get a good beta today! Miracles can happen! Have faith!
> 
> AFM - I am just very anxiously awaiting my first scan next Monday. I even POAS last night just to reassure myself! Seriously! Just with 4 previous m/c's I am finding it really hard to have 100% faith...I just need to see my little bean!

I cant wait to hear about your scan on Monday!! I hope its a good sign too but do you think 5dpiui is too early for a dip?



jchic said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> What is your plan with the RE? Do you want to continue IUI then move to IVF?
> 
> Honestly I'm not really sure yet. First off I want to make sure we like him and what not and I want to see what he has to say. I think we're going to do another IUI or 2 firstClick to expand...
> 
> I think that is a great plan! Looks like we will are on the same schedule :) woohooo for future bump buddies!:happydance:Click to expand...

woooo hoooo!!! I'm excited!!


----------



## froliky2011

Gotta be quick.....Doctor scanned me and no beany in there and I am on to IUI #3 as soon as HCG levels go down to 0 and I start to ovulate again. I am feeling great though!!! I was not actually hoping for good numbers (in a way) because it probably wouldn't of been a healthy baby. This way we start fresh and hopefully get healthy numbers etc.

Gotta get to work. Now I can focus again.....


----------



## jchic

Frolick - honey, I am glad you are feeling good. You are going to get a BFP right away :) xx


----------



## Nicker

Holy shit! I have a 17, an 18, and a 23!!!!

Everyone cross your fingers that my donor sperm arrives tomorrow an I don't miss out this cycle.


----------



## drsquid

i am sure i will be unable to sleep tonight (assuming af does not arrive today) as i intend to testi n the am. i made the mistake of making bean soup yesterday (fabulous btw, and the first time i managed to simmer slowly enough that the beans did not turn into total mush). however today i have lovely cramps etc making me totally paranoid. fingers crossed

heh about back to back iui, i agree as far as ive read it doesnt really increase the results, the reason i mentioned it never even being mentioned to me is that clearly the doctor doesnt even consider it worth doing (as he is pretty thorough)


----------



## Nicker

Here's the scoop. I am supposed to get an injection today to make me not ovulate from the 23mm follie. I also do injects half dose of the Bravelle today and tomorrow so that the 17 and the 18 don't quit growing from the other shot. Hcg tomorrow morning IUI thursday. However. The pharmacy was out of the one med. They called as I was typing and said it is in.


----------



## drsquid

yay nicker!!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Nicker said:


> Here's the scoop. I am supposed to get an injection today to make me not ovulate from the 23mm follie. I also do injects half dose of the Bravelle today and tomorrow so that the 17 and the 18 don't quit growing from the other shot. Hcg tomorrow morning IUI thursday. However. The pharmacy was out of the one med. They called as I was typing and said it is in.


Wohoo!! Good Luck Nicker, fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## ellemar

Nicker - That is fantastic!!! Those are about the sizes I had :) I'm sooo excited for you!!! Your sperm will come!!!

Equal - I agree with everyone else!!! A Dr. really shouldn't be making too many comments if they haven't even looked at your chart!! 

drsquid - best best best of luck!!!!! EEEK!!! 

siblingwishes - i can't imagine how you must feel, but I'm sending you all the best in your pregnancy!! :hugs: 

hmm...I've never heard of a vanishing twin either, I"ll definitely have to google it as well!

BEST of luck to all of us ladies!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Nicker

So I am just beside myself.

I usually am checking the thread on my phone. I am an addict, I check whenever I have a minute or two. Replying is a pain sometimes from my phone. I am going to pull out the laptop and get caught up with posts ASAP.


----------



## haj624

How do you post your chart from ff?


----------



## haj624

My Ovulation Chart 

I think I did it...ladies, tell me what you think...was that too early for an implantation dip?

btw i think i did it meant figured out how to put up the chart lol


----------



## jchic

that dip is below your coverline and looks REALLY promising!!! I hope this is it for you Haj! Lets see what your temp does over the next few days as it will likely develop a pattern from there, woohooooooo


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> that dip is below your coverline and looks REALLY promising!!! I hope this is it for you Haj! Lets see what your temp does over the next few days as it will likely develop a pattern from there, woohooooooo

I hope so too, I'll keep you updated!! Does an implantation dip usually go below your coverline?


----------



## Nicker

Hi Micsor. We would love for you to join us!


----------



## mamadreams

:thumbup:


Nicker said:


> Holy shit! I have a 17, an 18, and a 23!!!!
> 
> Everyone cross your fingers that my donor sperm arrives tomorrow an I don't miss out this cycle.

Nicker - That is AMAZING news! Keep thinking positive!!!!


----------



## Equal

mamadreams said:


> Wow - so much has happened here -
> 
> Equal - I agree with drsquid - if you feel that this information is true, seek a second opinion with a different doctor. For your sister, in Canada if someone has two blocked tubes OHIP covers the cost of IVF, so at least that's a postive for them!
> 
> drsquid - I had and,in fact, still have a cold and got my BFP. In a way, the cold symptoms took my mind off the TWW. My clinic says they don't do back to back IUI with donor sperm because sperm is so expensive and they find it doesn't increase the odds much. Most important they said is that the sperm are there waiting for the egg. Thus, they do multiple U/S to ensure the right timing. Good luck!
> 
> Haj - fingers crossed!
> 
> LemonTea- I am so sorry! I am sending you hungs - the good news is that after the surgery and the wait, things look positive for getting preggers!
> 
> Froliky -Here's hoping for a great beta!
> 
> Nicker - Good luck today!!!


I acutally learned from her that OHIP will only cover a percentage :( Instead of $18,000 there paying $12,000...but hey its better then nothing!


----------



## Nicker

mamadreams said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Nicker - That is AMAZING news! Keep thinking positive!!!!

Hey. I decided I am getting pregnant on Thursday. My due date will be November 15 and I will announce my news when I am 13 weeks on Mother's Day. As of Thursday I am PUPO!


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - Congrats on your PUPO!!! Wahooooo!!!!! :bunny: :bunny: :wahoo:

Drsquid - Hang in there!!!! :dust: :dust:

Tonigth I drove home from work with my sun roof open and sang to the songs on the radio. It was a gorgeous evening here.


----------



## Nicker

froliky2011 said:


> Nicker - Congrats on your PUPO!!! Wahooooo!!!!! :bunny: :bunny: :wahoo:
> 
> Drsquid - Hang in there!!!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> Tonigth I drove home from work with my sun roof open and sang to the songs on the radio. It was a gorgeous evening here.

PUPO To be in 40ish hours. LOL


----------



## mamadreams

Nicker - Fantastic - I am sending you positive baby energy and hoping that you get a great sperm count - mine was only 3 million post wash but had 70% motility. I asked the doctor to "aim it" on my right, as that's where my dominant follicle was. She did her best, and it worked! Good luck!

Frolicky, where do you live? It was 1 degee C (34 F) here in Toronto and raining. I so would love for it to be warm enough to drive with the top down.... Not complaining though, we are usually dealing with snow and there's none!


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - LOL!!!!!!! Good stuff!!! Especially after 2.5 glasses of wine! :)

Mama - Southeast coast of U.S. Near Cuba! ;)


----------



## adroplet

Nicker - So glad to hear your follie sizes!!:thumbup: I knew everything would be alright. Fingers are super crossed so your sperm comes in on time.

I have my sono appt on Thurs to check for sizes hopefully I get my IUI date then. I have to go pick up my spermies tomorrow (40 minutes away) I got a 7 day tank, should be ok.


----------



## Nicker

What do you guys think? If the 23 doesn't hold on until Thursday the 17 and 18 will after trigger tomorrow?

Adroplet I wish I could drive 40 mins to get my :spermy: they come from Ontario and I am in Alberta. I guess originally they came from Georgia. It cost me $395 to get them shipped this time! I had to pay an extra $115 to make it priority. 

Mama. My last sample was 98.9 million post wash with 60% motility.


----------



## Tella

Hi ladies :) I'm posting from my phone so sorry if I miss something!

Haj, 5dpiui is defintely not to early, fx'd it is!

Equal, I also agree, each case needs to be accessed on its own merrits and he can't make a call till he has read ur file!

Lemontea, :hugs: it is bad news but atleast you have an explanation now and can move forward and treat it. I've had a lap done last June for Endo and a chocolate cyst and I'm still clean, so don't let it get you down to much. I also had Ovarian drilling done, which helps u O naturally, maybe you should ask him about it.

Fx'd all u ladies in the tww, get ur bfp's and gl to the ladies waiting to do iui!!! 

Afm, I'm just taking meds and doing accu to help :D. h


----------



## siblingwishes

Nicker - I love your plan! I think it's perfect! YAY for your follies! FX that everything goes great tomorrow!


----------



## micsor

Good luck Nicker and congratulations to all that got their BFP! Let's hope the rest of us can join you soon!


----------



## haj624

Tella said:


> Hi ladies :) I'm posting from my phone so sorry if I miss something!
> 
> Haj, 5dpiui is defintely not to early, fx'd it is!
> 
> Equal, I also agree, each case needs to be accessed on its own merrits and he can't make a call till he has read ur file!
> 
> Lemontea, :hugs: it is bad news but atleast you have an explanation now and can move forward and treat it. I've had a lap done last June for Endo and a chocolate cyst and I'm still clean, so don't let it get you down to much. I also had Ovarian drilling done, which helps u O naturally, maybe you should ask him about it.
> 
> Fx'd all u ladies in the tww, get ur bfp's and gl to the ladies waiting to do iui!!!
> 
> Afm, I'm just taking meds and doing accu to help :D. h

Me too!! Hows accupuncture going?? I'm afraid to try it!!! [/I]


----------



## jchic

siblingwishes said:


> Nicker - I love your plan! I think it's perfect! YAY for your follies! FX that everything goes great tomorrow!

Sibling, what were your symptoms! List list!!! :thumbup:


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - Nice job on the first page. 

AFM - I have a scan on March 1st to look and see if I am cooking an egg. I hope to inseminate the following week. FX for me. My HCG level was 19 yesterday and 147 exactly one week before that. I am hoping it will be zero by tomorrow. 

Haj - I am doing acupuncture too and my first appointment is Monday after work. I am looking forward to it. 

I hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## haj624

froliky2011 said:


> Nicker - Nice job on the first page.
> 
> AFM - I have a scan on March 1st to look and see if I am cooking an egg. I hope to inseminate the following week. FX for me. My HCG level was 19 yesterday and 147 exactly one week before that. I am hoping it will be zero by tomorrow.
> 
> Haj - I am doing acupuncture too and my first appointment is Monday after work. I am looking forward to it.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!!

Let me know how its goes. I've been interested in it but the whole idea of getting needles stuck in me scares me lol


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

haj624 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Nicker - Nice job on the first page.
> 
> AFM - I have a scan on March 1st to look and see if I am cooking an egg. I hope to inseminate the following week. FX for me. My HCG level was 19 yesterday and 147 exactly one week before that. I am hoping it will be zero by tomorrow.
> 
> Haj - I am doing acupuncture too and my first appointment is Monday after work. I am looking forward to it.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!!
> 
> Let me know how its goes. I've been interested in it but the whole idea of getting needles stuck in me scares me lolClick to expand...


I am doing acupuncture and I LOVE it! I have always been terrified of needles, but I don't have a problem with this. I always ask what each needle placement is for and it seems to help me relax (and has also helped with my migraines!).

If you decide to do it, let me know how it goes!


----------



## haj624

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Nicker - Nice job on the first page.
> 
> AFM - I have a scan on March 1st to look and see if I am cooking an egg. I hope to inseminate the following week. FX for me. My HCG level was 19 yesterday and 147 exactly one week before that. I am hoping it will be zero by tomorrow.
> 
> Haj - I am doing acupuncture too and my first appointment is Monday after work. I am looking forward to it.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!!
> 
> Let me know how its goes. I've been interested in it but the whole idea of getting needles stuck in me scares me lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I am doing acupuncture and I LOVE it! I have always been terrified of needles, but I don't have a problem with this. I always ask what each needle placement is for and it seems to help me relax (and has also helped with my migraines!).
> 
> If you decide to do it, let me know how it goes!Click to expand...

I will!!


----------



## siblingwishes

jchic said:


> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> Nicker - I love your plan! I think it's perfect! YAY for your follies! FX that everything goes great tomorrow!
> 
> Sibling, what were your symptoms! List list!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I posted these a while back:

Thought I would post the symptoms I had in the tww, because I obsessively searched them out while in my tww!

CD 13 - iui
1 dpiui - cramps
2-6 dpiui - gassy, bloated
7dpiui - tired - thought it was just from the Prometrium
8-10 dpiui - had a few spells where my heart felt like it fluttered and I had to catch my breath (never happened before and has happened a few times now, including again last night!), mild lower back pain, mild cramps, tight feeling stomach - like I just did a whackload of stomach crunches - which I definitely did NOT do! A few nausea spells here and there - but thought it was from the Metformin, which can do that to me too. Oh and "tingly" nipples. 
11dpiui - fmu - such a faint line on an Internet cheapie that I think I am imagining it!
11 dpiui - 7PM - a super, super faint, but visible by another person line on an Internet cheapie
12dpiui - 3AM - BFP on FRER!!!!!
13dpiui - I did another Internet cheapie and the line is still so so so faint - I think those tests suck! I am going to go buy some more FRER's so I can see if my line gets darker. 
"Hello my name is Cyndy and I am addicted to peeing on sticks, in cups, sometimes on my hand!" lol 

I posted these about thre weeks ago. My symptoms now are nausea, still some cramping on and off, and sore boobs.


----------



## Molly5186

Hi everyone! I was wondering if it would be okay if I join this thread :flower:. We are due to have our 1st IUI in March and am trying VERY hard to remain positive about the whole thing :thumbup:


----------



## Nicker

Molly5186 said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if it would be okay if I join this thread :flower:. We are due to have our 1st IUI in March and am trying VERY hard to remain positive about the whole thing :thumbup:

Welcome!!! I am on #2 tomorrow.


----------



## MrsC8776

Molly5186 said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if it would be okay if I join this thread :flower:. We are due to have our 1st IUI in March and am trying VERY hard to remain positive about the whole thing :thumbup:

Welcome Molly! :hi: So glad to see you are getting started. Sorry ladies I'm quite behind on the thread. Congrats to the bfp's and :hugs: to the ladies waiting for their next cycle. Other ladies on their 2ww I hope you all get bfp's very soon!!! I will try to keep up with everyone while I wait for my next step in all this.


----------



## froliky2011

Welcome Molly!!! Good Luck...I am getting my 3rd IUI in March. Be realistic & try not to have high expectations the first go around. The doctor is learning your cycle etc. Relax and stay positive.

Haj - I will. By the way, how can you be scared of needles and go through this? We get so many betas etc. and I feel like I am constantly being poked by the darn things. Hopefully you won't have to get used to it though and you'll get your BFP, but they will still monitor you with several betas to make sure all is moving along well. Good Luck!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## haj624

I'm not afraid of needles I just couldn't imagine being poked with so many at once. I'm not getting any bloodwork right now


----------



## mamadreams

Hello everyone,

Today was my first beta - Little Peanut is doing well! HCG was 247 on 15dpiui. The next one is on Friday. After that I will go back to the clinic the week of March 19th for an ultrasound. My file will then be transferred back to my GP for referral to an OB or Midwife. It's still so hard to believe all of this!

I hope it's ok that I still post here - I am still cheering for everyone else and hoping everyone gets their BFP's soon!


----------



## froliky2011

Mama - Totally stay!!! We need those "mama vibes" to rub off on us!! So glad to hear you have great numbers. How fun!!

I posted this on the other thread and wanted to share:

I usually do yoga and exercise but the last three nights all I want to do is have a glass of wine and take a bath. Tonight I took a bath and was shaving my legs and looking at my body and thinking about Tella's quote "If you don't believe in miracles, perhaps you have forgotten that you are one." We are all miracles. Our bodies, the way they move and how complex they are. I was thinking about how lucky my mother was to carry me to full term and that I have lived this long and have a good life. What more can a parent ask for? Truly a blessing! I hope I get a blessing like that. :hug: to everyone!!! I love you guys!! OK, group :hugs:


----------



## Nicker

mamadreams said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today was my first beta - Little Peanut is doing well! HCG was 247 on 15dpiui. The next one is on Friday. After that I will go back to the clinic the week of March 19th for an ultrasound. My file will then be transferred back to my GP for referral to an OB or Midwife. It's still so hard to believe all of this!
> 
> I hope it's ok that I still post here - I am still cheering for everyone else and hoping everyone gets their BFP's soon!

I would be sad if you didn't still post here! After all tomorrow I will be posting here and I will be pregnant LOL


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - I am a very generous person... almost to a fault. If I could I would send you a few grand to help take the financial stress away so that you could just work toward your goal without worrying about money. It's not worth worrying about money, but I know it's easier said than done. I hope this is it for you so you don't have that stress anymore!!!! :baby: vibes~~~~~~~


----------



## Molly5186

froliky2011 said:


> Welcome Molly!!! Good Luck...I am getting my 3rd IUI in March. Be realistic & try not to have high expectations the first go around. The doctor is learning your cycle etc. Relax and stay positive.
> 
> Haj - I will. By the way, how can you be scared of needles and go through this? We get so many betas etc. and I feel like I am constantly being poked by the darn things. Hopefully you won't have to get used to it though and you'll get your BFP, but they will still monitor you with several betas to make sure all is moving along well. Good Luck!!!!!!! :dust:

I'm definitely trying to not get my hopes up! Our fs told us if dh's numbers are still low then she won't even proceed with the IUI...does anyone know if they can still do it if we request it? I mean I'm still under the impression it only takes one sooooo maybe?


----------



## mamadreams

Thanks for wanting me to stick around! I love this group! I just wish we could physically meet and hang out.

Nicker - you will be pregnant tomorrow -PUPO!

Molly - I used frozen sperm as I did this on my own. However, my straight friends swear that Pomegranate juice helps sperm count - it's worth trying! Good luck!


----------



## Nicker

Thank you everyone for the vibes and dust. :spermy: arrived this morning. IUI tomorrow at 11:00 I am still feeling confident. 

Frolicky. Thanks so much. That is sweet of you. I will not need anymore rounds. I am 15.5 hours away from being pregnant. :rofl:


----------



## Nicker

Frolicky your next bean will be sticky and healthy!!!


----------



## Molly5186

mamadreams said:


> Thanks for wanting me to stick around! I love this group! I just wish we could physically meet and hang out.
> 
> Nicker - you will be pregnant tomorrow -PUPO!
> 
> Molly - I used frozen sperm as I did this on my own. However, my straight friends swear that Pomegranate juice helps sperm count - it's worth trying! Good luck!

Really??? I'm going to check that out! I have him on a vitamin cocktail of 2,000mg of vitamin c (fs orders) per day as well as a one a day multivitamin specifically designed for me....I hope we at least get the numbers we need to have the procedure done! Other things in concerned about is spotting after O that lasts until AF arrives. I have bloodwork done that showed everything looked good progesterone wise so I'm not sure what's going on but I'm scared it's my uterus lining breaking down early. Unfortunately my fs isn't concerned or worried about that though....gooooo figure!


----------



## fertilesoul

Molly, if you're paying cash upfront for your IUI cycle, then they're likely just going to offer the IUI regardless of his sperm count. And you are right, you don't necessarily need the 10 million motile sperm that they want to see for inseminations. During my first IUI cycle, my DH only had 1.2 million sperm, they did the insemination anyways and told me I had to move on to IVF next cycle, but.... I got a BFP instead. Wishing your miracle BFP is right around the corner.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi ladies,
It's been a while since I last posted and so much has happened since.

Quick Update from my side:
I was extremely disappointed when AF showed up on 8th February after my 1st IUI on 23rd Jan. I was extremely low and could not concentrate on anything and cried for almost 2 days straight. I felt so bad for my DH who was there by my side all the time supporting me!

I was also relieved and excited to start the new cycle though!
Today went for Ultrasound (CD 15) and had one follicle (25mm), got the HCG shot and going for IUI #2 tomorrow!!

Nicker, we will be IUI #2 buddies!! Can you please add me to Page 1.

Baby dust to all you ladies out there waiting for a BFP!!


----------



## haj624

ok ladies, quick question before i drive myself crazy. I got my trigger shot on CD 12...which means I shouldve o by CD14. FF friend has had me a CD14 but if i have another high temp tomorrow it moves it to CD18. Is that possible since i had the shot??? Shouldnt I have ovulated within 36 hours not 6 days later???:dohh:


----------



## Nicker

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi ladies,
> It's been a while since I last posted and so much has happened since.
> 
> Quick Update from my side:
> I was extremely disappointed when AF showed up on 8th February after my 1st IUI on 23rd Jan. I was extremely low and could not concentrate on anything and cried for almost 2 days straight. I felt so bad for my DH who was there by my side all the time supporting me!
> 
> I was also relieved and excited to start the new cycle though!
> Today went for Ultrasound (CD 15) and had one follicle (25mm), got the HCG shot and going for IUI #2 tomorrow!!
> 
> Nicker, we will be IUI #2 buddies!! Can you please add me to Page 1.
> 
> Baby dust to all you ladies out there waiting for a BFP!!

I would love to! :dust: for both of us!!!


----------



## Nicker

haj624 said:


> ok ladies, quick question before i drive myself crazy. I got my trigger shot on CD 12...which means I shouldve o by CD14. FF friend has had me a CD14 but if i have another high temp tomorrow it moves it to CD18. Is that possible since i had the shot??? Shouldnt I have ovulated within 36 hours not 6 days later???:dohh:

Sorry, I know nothing. I have never temped and with progesterone suppositories it wouldn't tell me anything anyways.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Nicker- Good Luck Tomorrow!!


----------



## Tella

BabyOnMyOwn > I agree 100%, I also love it and want to kick my own ass for not going sooner. It could have helped me deal with all the stress sooner and it has also helped with my headaches from the Femara.

Haj > You wont regret it, even if you just go for one session and see if you like it. If you are taking Progesterone it will stuff your temps up, so that is why most of us don&#8217;t temp after the IUI!

Molly > Welcome :hi: fx'd for a first time bfp for you! There has been + on here with very low counts, it still only takes one like you say!

Froliky > My fear of needles has definitely subsided a lot but what scared me in the beginning was the fact that it would be so many in one time and also in sensitive spots but you hardly feel it. :hugs: Love you too, the support from all you girls I would never ever exchange for anything else! :kiss:

mamadreams > Pls do stay with us, just like the other IUI Graduates, it helps us students to remain positive and reminds us of the successes :thumbup:
:happydance: on the great numbers :) Cant wait for a scan pic!!!

Nicker > Love the PUPO attitude!!!!!!!!!!!! Im gonna join you in a weeks time in PUPO land :wink:

wantbabysoon > Yay on good follicle!!!!!!! You also gonna be PUPO with Nicker :D

AFM > CD6 - Day 4 of Meds, and have a acupuncture appointment today again :wohoo: Grow follicles grow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicker

Tella said:


> Love the PUPO attitude!!!!!!!!!!!! Im gonna join you in a weeks time in PUPO land :wink:
> 
> wantbabysoon > Yay on good follicle!!!!!!! You also gonna be PUPO with Nicker :D

Need a PUPO smiley... LOL:mamafy::wohoo::bunny::headspin: Why is there even a cow in the choices? I get a kick out of the bunny but again... Why?


----------



## Tella

Nicker said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Love the PUPO attitude!!!!!!!!!!!! Im gonna join you in a weeks time in PUPO land :wink:
> 
> wantbabysoon > Yay on good follicle!!!!!!! You also gonna be PUPO with Nicker :D
> 
> Need a PUPO smiley... LOL:mamafy::wohoo::bunny::headspin: Why is there even a cow in the choices? I get a kick out of the bunny but again... Why?Click to expand...

The cow is funny :haha: and the bunny is like a naughty bunny :haha:


----------



## MrsC8776

Nicker this one always gets me :holly: :haha:

I hope your IUI goes well!!


----------



## Nicker

Thought of that one too MrsC LOL. 

Feeling some slight lower abdominal discomfort tonight. I think this timing is going to be be great!!


----------



## haj624

I'm not on progesterone. I just had the trigger shot and I take clomid. I just know my sleep patterns haven't been great lately. But shouldn't the shot have assured I ovulated in 36 hrs not 6 days later??


----------



## Nicker

haj624 said:


> I'm not on progesterone. I just had the trigger shot and I take clomid. I just know my sleep patterns haven't been great lately. But shouldn't the shot have assured I ovulated in 36 hrs not 6 days later??

As far as I know yes.


----------



## haj624

I hope so bc I have been having massive anxiety since stupid ff looked like it was going to change my date


----------



## siblingwishes

Molly - get hubs to start taking CoQ10 as well - lots of women say that helps with low SA #'s...and it's good for our eggies too!


----------



## Tella

haj624 said:


> I hope so bc I have been having massive anxiety since stupid ff looked like it was going to change my date

I dont know if im right but maybe its because ur chart is turning triphastic with a implantation dip. :shrug:


----------



## jchic

Charts looking AWESOME Haj!!! xx


----------



## Molly5186

fertilesoul said:


> Molly, if you're paying cash upfront for your IUI cycle, then they're likely just going to offer the IUI regardless of his sperm count. And you are right, you don't necessarily need the 10 million motile sperm that they want to see for inseminations. During my first IUI cycle, my DH only had 1.2 million sperm, they did the insemination anyways and told me I had to move on to IVF next cycle, but.... I got a BFP instead. Wishing your miracle BFP is right around the corner.

Thank you for the encouragement!!! Your story truly is a miracle and gives me A LOT of hope :hugs:. I wish you a very happy and healthy nine months baking that little miracle baby of yours :flower:


----------



## Molly5186

siblingwishes said:


> Molly - get hubs to start taking CoQ10 as well - lots of women say that helps with low SA #'s...and it's good for our eggies too!

I've never heard of that before, is it in most multivitamins or is it something to purchase separately? Either way I'm willing to try just about anything!!


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - :happydance: Tella is right...OK, I am joining too. I will be PUPO after IUI. :bunny: :bunny: I was a :fool: for thinking otherwise. 

Molly - Good Luck!! :dust: Sounds like you are getting a good plan together. 

Fertilesoul - Awe!!! HR of 131 and good HCG numbers!! Enjoy the pregnancy!!! We are all looking forward to the same experience soon! 

Wantbabysoon - Good Luck!!! That is a good size follie!! :dust: :dust: You and Nicker are going to be PUPO soon together!! 

Haj - My doctor told me not to temp (before I was on progesterone) because she said it would drive me nuts and that it was like using a horse and buggy when I have a ferrari (meaning..it's very out-dated I guess).

Tella - I am right behind you! CD1 for me! Acupunture on Monday and scan on Thursday!! Lets cook some FANTASTIC EGGS!!

Mamadreams - I hope you stay too! It's nice to have those pregnancy vibes and support. Glad to hear all is going well with your pregnancy!!


----------



## siblingwishes

Molly5186 said:


> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> Molly - get hubs to start taking CoQ10 as well - lots of women say that helps with low SA #'s...and it's good for our eggies too!
> 
> I've never heard of that before, is it in most multivitamins or is it something to purchase separately? Either way I'm willing to try just about anything!!Click to expand...

No you have to buy them seperate - and they come in different doses. I was taking like 600 mg/day but DH only took 200mg/day. They are kinda expensive too!


----------



## haj624

QUOTE=Tella;15724499]


haj624 said:


> I hope so bc I have been having massive anxiety since stupid ff looked like it was going to change my date

I dont know if im right but maybe its because ur chart is turning triphastic with a implantation dip. :shrug:[/QUOTE]

I hope you're right.



jchic said:


> Charts looking AWESOME Haj!!! xx

I'm just nervous because it changed my ovulation date to 6 days later because my temp jumped again. I thought after a trigger shot your would ovulate within 36 hours. Now I'm stressing that I ovulated 6 days later because then we definitely missed the egg. :cry:



froliky2011 said:


> Nicker - :happydance: Tella is right...OK, I am joining too. I will be PUPO after IUI. :bunny: :bunny: I was a :fool: for thinking otherwise.
> 
> Molly - Good Luck!! :dust: Sounds like you are getting a good plan together.
> 
> Fertilesoul - Awe!!! HR of 131 and good HCG numbers!! Enjoy the pregnancy!!! We are all looking forward to the same experience soon!
> 
> Wantbabysoon - Good Luck!!! That is a good size follie!! :dust: :dust: You and Nicker are going to be PUPO soon together!!
> 
> Haj - My doctor told me not to temp (before I was on progesterone) because she said it would drive me nuts and that it was like using a horse and buggy when I have a ferrari (meaning..it's very out-dated I guess).
> 
> Tella - I am right behind you! CD1 for me! Acupunture on Monday and scan on Thursday!! Lets cook some FANTASTIC EGGS!!
> 
> Mamadreams - I hope you stay too! It's nice to have those pregnancy vibes and support. Glad to hear all is going well with your pregnancy!!

bahahahaha that is so funny!! :rofl: I don't know if I should do it because its driving me nuts but then on the other hand I want to know when I'm actually ovulating. :shrug:


----------



## Molly5186

siblingwishes said:


> Molly5186 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> Molly - get hubs to start taking CoQ10 as well - lots of women say that helps with low SA #'s...and it's good for our eggies too!
> 
> I've never heard of that before, is it in most multivitamins or is it something to purchase separately? Either way I'm willing to try just about anything!!Click to expand...
> 
> No you have to buy them seperate - and they come in different doses. I was taking like 600 mg/day but DH only took 200mg/day. They are kinda expensive too!Click to expand...

I noticed that! Although, one of the drug stores we have has Nature Made buy one get one free so that's actually a really good deal :thumbup:. How does it help with women fertility just curious :winkwink:


----------



## BlueStorm

Haj - FF did something like this to me as well. I think it has to do with the trigger, it's probably best not to temp after doing a trigger but I know how you feel, as I did as well last cycle, then I had wished I didn't. I would not worry about it.


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> Haj - FF did something like this to me as well. I think it has to do with the trigger, it's probably best not to temp after doing a trigger but I know how you feel, as I did as well last cycle, then I had wished I didn't. I would not worry about it.

I hope thats the case, because ive been driving myself crazy since i realized that last night :wacko:


----------



## diliapickle

Haj I had FF do that to me last month. But it told me because I had entered hcg shot to override the o date to match what doctor said. So I did that and got af when I should so even though my temps were weird I am sure I Oed right after trigger like I should have.


----------



## haj624

diliapickle said:


> Haj I had FF do that to me last month. But it told me because I had entered hcg shot to override the o date to match what doctor said. So I did that and got af when I should so even though my temps were weird I am sure I Oed right after trigger like I should have.

i hope so! I clicked on the hcg thing under medications but it didnt change. did you do something else to override it?


----------



## diliapickle

I had a note that said since you checked hcg to go to override and add dates and coverline. I think it is right under the temp box there is an override button. When you click it, it will ask you what day you want to have as O. You also put in coverline which I wasn't sure about so waited until it picked it up bit when it tried to do second day I used the first coverline that matched with my trigger date.


----------



## Nicker

Love all the PUPO attitudes. That will be me as soon as the boys are all clean. (sperm being washed right now)


----------



## haj624

Nicker said:


> Love all the PUPO attitudes. That will be me as soon as the boys are all clean. (sperm being washed right now)

wooohoo!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jchic

Nicker! Sooooo excited for you! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed! woohoo!

AFM - 
Oh boy....I just got yelled at by my RE...LOL. Please see below:

"Hi, this is Jessica. I wanted to talk to the nurse for a second."
"Hi Nurse, my cyst is starting to be a bit uncomfortable, so I wanted to talk to Dr. Rabin about that tomorrow and also talk about a bit more of an aggressive approach."

Nurse: "Hi, ok you are coming in tomorrow so we will take blood then and we can discuss something after we get the results"

"I am not pregnant, I took a test this AM"

Hold. 

"Jessica. THis is Dr. Rabin. Do you have your period? Ok, if you dont, stop taking HPTS. They will not work this early. My blood test is much more effective and accurate than an HPT. I understand you want a more aggressive approach. I know that but I have a system and it works really well, so you need to trust my system. We cannot talk about anything until we get your blood results because if you are pregnant, great. If you have HCG in your system thats indicative of any pregnancy, our treatment plan is different than if you have no HCG in your system. Please just try to relax and stay calm. I appreciate you are proactive, and we will get you pregnant, there just needs to be steps we take to make sure our treatment plan is customized to you."

I called DH after this and he was laughing and called me a psycho! LOL. I shouldnt have called. I really just am way too agressive sometimes, ha!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Nicker! Sooooo excited for you! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed! woohoo!
> 
> AFM -
> Oh boy....I just got yelled at by my RE...LOL. Please see below:
> 
> "Hi, this is Jessica. I wanted to talk to the nurse for a second."
> "Hi Nurse, my cyst is starting to be a bit uncomfortable, so I wanted to talk to Dr. Rabin about that tomorrow and also talk about a bit more of an aggressive approach."
> 
> Nurse: "Hi, ok you are coming in tomorrow so we will take blood then and we can discuss something after we get the results"
> 
> "I am not pregnant, I took a test this AM"
> 
> Hold.
> 
> "Jessica. THis is Dr. Rabin. Do you have your period? Ok, if you dont, stop taking HPTS. They will not work this early. My blood test is much more effective and accurate than an HPT. I understand you want a more aggressive approach. I know that but I have a system and it works really well, so you need to trust my system. We cannot talk about anything until we get your blood results because if you are pregnant, great. If you have a little HCG in your system, our treatment plan is different than if you have no HCG in your system. Please just try to relax and stay calm"
> 
> I called DH after this and he was laughing and called me a psycho! LOL. I shouldnt have called. I really just am way too agressive sometimes, ha!

OMG....you are just like me!!! I am so like that all the time!! I think my doctor wanted to just get me out of his office last visit because i was being such a pain lol


----------



## jchic

HA! I know, I am like embarassed for myself sometimes, LOL


----------



## siblingwishes

Jessica - OMG too funny!

Nicker - are you PUPO yet? I just know this is gonna work for you!

Molly - the CoQ10 is supposed to improve the quality of your eggs. My RE had me on it for three months, along with DHEA.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi Ladies,
I just got back from my IUI .. so I am joining the PUPO bandwagon!!! :dust:

I felt slight discomfort in my lower abdomen early this morning before the IUI but I feel fine now. The after wash count was 16 million. I am keeping my fingers crossed :)


----------



## haj624

Ladies when you get AF does anyone get cramps like in their back?


----------



## drsquid

im still going with pupo for myself. no af yet. 2 days late. gonna test again tmorrow am and if it is neg, ask the doc for a beta so i can have a few guilt free drinks. 

jchic how many days are you that the doc is saying is too early?


----------



## jchic

haj624 said:


> Ladies when you get AF does anyone get cramps like in their back?

Haj, I get backaches every month, right in my lower back and sides, its my single most hated symptom!


----------



## jchic

drsquid said:


> im still going with pupo for myself. no af yet. 2 days late. gonna test again tmorrow am and if it is neg, ask the doc for a beta so i can have a few guilt free drinks.
> 
> jchic how many days are you that the doc is saying is too early?

Hi there! I am 10dpo today....just grasping to straws at this point! How are you? You might be pregoooooo


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies when you get AF does anyone get cramps like in their back?
> 
> Haj, I get backaches every month, right in my lower back and sides, its my single most hated symptom!Click to expand...

I dont know if its in my head or not but i feel like ive been getting them on and off today.


I was just sitting in a meeting and all of a sudden in my left boob i got the weirdest sensation. i cant explain it. i would and wouldnt say tingling...it was like a weird sensation


----------



## jchic

I hope this is a prego sign for you!!! WOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> I hope this is a prego sign for you!!! WOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

me tooo!! but this is how i usually get my hopes up....


----------



## haj624

Ok ladies, just want to put it out there that after my tingly boobs and af like back cramps today i have officially gone into tww crazy lady mode where I am convinced im pregnant.:wacko::wacko::wacko:

I hate getting to this point bc it always seems to be a let down when my hopes get high :cry:


----------



## Nicker

5 hours PUPO!!! I feel good. The whole time I was lying there I was thinking of Dory and kept saying "Just keep swimming" :spermy: sample was not near as good this time. But the way I look it is 30 million :spermy: 25% motility (1.5% progressive motility) means that 450, 000 going the right direction. One of them will meet the egg. I am still optimistic. My doc was quite chipper today and he is seemed optimistic too. While I was in the office he got news of two BFPs. Even my doc said it only takes 1.


----------



## drsquid

yeah nicker!!!!


----------



## adroplet

Nicker - glad to hear your IUI went well.....and just keep on swimming. :dust: to you!!!

afm - Just got back from appt...
I have a 19, 16, 15 and others too small to matter now. My lining is at a 10. (pretty good considering i was on 150mg of clomid) RE wants to wait a few more days to try and get the 15 and 16 ones bigger for better chances. So, as of now, I am scheduled for back to back IUIs on Mon and Tues. 
can't wait.


----------



## Nicker

Any other statuses to change on page one? Any more PUPO? :bfp: ? :bfn: ? :bunny::bunny: ? :flasher:?


----------



## Nicker

adroplet said:


> Nicker - glad to hear your IUI went well.....and just keep on swimming. :dust: to you!!!
> 
> afm - Just got back from appt...
> I have a 19, 16, 15 and others too small to matter now. My lining is at a 10. (pretty good considering i was on 150mg of clomid) RE wants to wait a few more days to try and get the 15 and 16 ones bigger for better chances. So, as of now, I am scheduled for back to back IUIs on Mon and Tues.
> can't wait.


Grow follies grow!!!


----------



## diliapickle

Nicker that is awesome!! and love Dory! I hope this spermies just keep swimming to the egg :) 

adroplet - hope your follies continue to grow! and good luck on Monday and Tuesday! :) 

I take my last clomid tomorrow (day 9) and have my appointment to check my follies on Tuesday with a hopeful trigger that night and back to back IUI on Wednesday and Thursday! I keep getting these twinges near ovaries and though I am sure it is not it I am telling myself it is many good follies being created! FX it is true!


----------



## Nicker

diliapickle said:


> Nicker that is awesome!! and love Dory! I hope this spermies just keep swimming to the egg :)
> 
> adroplet - hope your follies continue to grow! and good luck on Monday and Tuesday! :)
> 
> I take my last clomid tomorrow (day 9) and have my appointment to check my follies on Tuesday with a hopeful trigger that night and back to back IUI on Wednesday and Thursday! I keep getting these twinges near ovaries and though I am sure it is not it I am telling myself it is many good follies being created! FX it is true!

Fingers crossed for you Dilia!!


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker & WantBaby- Wahoo!! :oneofeach::yipee::spermy::spermy::dust:
p.s. Nicker - :flasher: ;) too funny!

jchic - I think being proactive is good. A lot of doctors are not the best at their job. I can tell you, I know my body more than my doctor. I don't care what they say.....I just do, I live in it. However, you may want to play it :cool: and chill a bit. - Same goes for Haj :headspin: ;) 

Haj - :dust: :dust: 

Dillia - I think we will be doing IUI not too far apart. I have a scan March 1st and am hoping for a March 5th or 6th IUI depending on the results.

Sibling - Congrats again!!! How wonderful! 6 wks and 4 days!! :cloud9:

drsquid - It's looking very promising! My sister did not get her :bfp: with her second child for a while and that little boy is AWESOME & SMART!! :dust: :dust:

adroplet - Sounds very promising!!! How exciting!! Cook good quality eggs and have DH make good, strong, resilient wigglers!!! :spermy:

AFM - First negative pregnancy test this mornning and feeling myself again. Acupuncture on Monday night and scan is on Thursday (might get another Monday just in case). :sleep: Nite Nite.


----------



## diliapickle

froliky2011 said:


> Nicker & WantBaby- Wahoo!! :oneofeach::yipee::spermy::spermy::dust:
> p.s. Nicker - :flasher: ;) too funny!
> 
> jchic - I think being proactive is good. A lot of doctors are not the best at their job. I can tell you, I know my body more than my doctor. I don't care what they say.....I just do, I live in it. However, you may want to play it :cool: and chill a bit. - Same goes for Haj :headspin: ;)
> 
> Haj - :dust: :dust:
> 
> Dillia - I think we will be doing IUI not too far apart. I have a scan March 1st and am hoping for a March 5th or 6th IUI depending on the results.
> 
> Sibling - Congrats again!!! How wonderful! 6 wks and 4 days!! :cloud9:
> 
> drsquid - It's looking very promising! My sister did not get her :bfp: with her second child for a while and that little boy is AWESOME & SMART!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> adroplet - Sounds very promising!!! How exciting!! Cook good quality eggs and have DH make good, strong, resilient wigglers!!! :spermy:
> 
> AFM - First negative pregnancy test this mornning and feeling myself again. Acupuncture on Monday night and scan is on Thursday (might get another Monday just in case). :sleep: Nite Nite.

Froliky we can enjoy the TWW together :)


----------



## adroplet

Dilia - sending you positive vibes and let's keep these follies growing. Good luck on Tuesday. 

I feel so relaxed now that I got good news on my lining, the clomid was thining it out the last 2 times. My RE was surprised, she tried to say it was the estrace but I stopped her, estrace hadn't helped it grow much the last 2 times. 

FYI Ladies, to anyone with thin lining issues.....try drinking Red Raspberry LEAF tea twice a day. It must be the LEAF not the raspberry flavored stuff. IT WORKED FOR ME!!!
and it also tones the uterus, read up on it.


----------



## mamadreams

drsquid - things are lookikng good! Fingers crossed!

Nicker - Swim spermies, swim!!! You are definitely PUPO!

Wantababy - Excellent - Good luck!

Adroplet and Dilia - those follicles sound promissing!

Frollicky - Here's hoping this cycle is the one!! Sticky beans!

There are so many people on here now that I know I've missed a few. Good luck to everyone!

AFM, second beta test is tomorrow - here's hoping that Peanut is growing strong!


----------



## Equal

took a test today and it was negative...im devastated...i know theres still time...but i know this isnt it.....im gutted...i cant do this anymore..


----------



## drsquid

equal= *hugs* arent you still early? i know how you feel. when it was neg on day 14.. i was pretty crushed.. but.. til af shows up. you are still in


----------



## Nicker

Equal said:


> took a test today and it was negative...im devastated...i know theres still time...but i know this isnt it.....im gutted...i cant do this anymore..

Equal, I understand how you are feeling. Although I new it was still early at day 10 for an hpt I still knew it wouldn't be a positive in a few days either. I get what you are saying but I hope you are wrong. If you do decide adoption is for you, any child that gets you for a mom will be lucky!!


----------



## Nicker

Realized something tonight. I thought I had .45 million progressive :spermy: I was wrong..... only .45 mil are moving rapidly. 1.6 million are moving forward and 1.4 million of them are moving forward at a medium rate. Slow and steady wins the race. They are pacing themselves so they can get to the egg. Those fast guys are going to tire out. Fertilesoul only had 1.2 million total and she is pregnant. 

Question for fellow progesterone suppository girls. When were you told to start them? 48 hours post trigger??:coffee: I'll just wait for y'all to answer as I sip my decaf.


----------



## Tella

Nicker > My iui was 40hours post trigger, and was told to start taking it immediately. But im gonna wait this time and only start it after 48hours post trigger as it could posibly inhibit ovulation.


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker- I was told 2 days post iui to start.


----------



## mamadreams

Equal - Iam sorry and I am sending you hugs and encouragement. Whether you become a mom by carrying and birthing your baby or adopting, at the end of the day, you will be a mom to a beautiful and deserving little one. There are lots of roads to parenthood.

Nicker - I started taking Prometrium the night of my IUI.


----------



## froliky2011

Equal - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: So sorry!!!!!


----------



## jchic

Equal, Honey I am so sorry....dont worry, you WILL be a mom, ok? Its emotionally draining at times, but remember - its not IF its WHEN, ok?

How is everyone? NIcker - my fingers and toes are crossed for you!!!

AFM - Went to RE today for blood for HCG, I will know by this afternoon. He also did a lining check and says it looked fine. He wanted to talk to me after....said that he is ok with a more aggressive approach but he wont do injectables with me. Says I am ovulating and have a great response to the femara and if we add injectables, my rate of multiples increases, and that isnt the type of doc he is. He doesnt really believe in the whole multiple eggs, more chances thing....whatever I guess. 
He did say we will do an saline test if I am not prego to see if that small thing on my uterus is a polyp. If it is, my obgyn will remove it. We will do IUI same cycle and then move to IVF he says. He says he only puts back in 1 embroyo or 2 max, depending so he thinks IVF will work nicely for us....BUT he did say my day 3 FSH was high (10). He looked at past tests and they were at 6.8 and 7 before Femara, so he told me that Femara will sometimes raise your FSH level and he isnt going to worry....I keep telling myself to be patient. That i WILL be pregnant by Sept! We all wil


----------



## siblingwishes

Nicker - I started progesterone the day after IUI because I wanted to BD the day after...

Equal - it is so tough isn't it. You are still early though, i didn't get my bfp til 12 dpiui, and it was super duper faint on an IC. FX for you for this month, but if it's not this month, then maybe next, or you sit back down with your RE and have a chat about next steps, different protocols, etc. You are still very young and have lots of time to get this done! I know that doesn't really help at all, but time is on your side and not working against you at least. Hugs!


----------



## Nicker

Equal - I know that the stunning is really hard on you and you feel awful. Maybe there is a different protocol other than serophene that they can use that won't make you feel so crappy????


----------



## haj624

I noticed this mornign i have wet spots in my undies but no discharge at all. Anyone have anything like that?


----------



## jchic

Beta is negative :( UGH. RE wants to schedule a saline test for CD5....have to call on my CD1


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Beta is negative :( UGH. RE wants to schedule a saline test for CD5....have to call on my CD1

Sorry love!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## siblingwishes

jchic said:


> Beta is negative :( UGH. RE wants to schedule a saline test for CD5....have to call on my CD1

Sorry to hear that Jessica!:hugs:


----------



## oneof14

You can add my BFN for this month. One to the next month which hopefully be a BFP. Good luck to all the ladies doing IUI in March.


----------



## oneof14

jchic said:


> Beta is negative :( UGH. RE wants to schedule a saline test for CD5....have to call on my CD1

So sorry! :hugs:


----------



## adroplet

Oneof14 and Jchic - so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Equal don't count yourself out yet. I know the feeling though and it is hard. Maybe take a little break if you are feeling like you can't do it anymore and see how you feel. I think you have a very good chance with IUI. 

One and jchic so sorry girls! :hugs:

Nicker, drsquid, and wantbabysoon congrats on being pupo!


----------



## micsor

Sorry for all of you that got a BFN! I know that feeling all too well! Don't give up! Even though we're all going through all of this agony and torture, there will be a light at the end of the tunnel. I truly believe we will all get our bfp's soon!


----------



## micsor

Oh, I almost forgot! Nicker, I was told to start my progestrone on the 3rd day after iui.


----------



## oneof14

Can someone tell me what PUPO means?


----------



## MrsC8776

PUPO= Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise :flower:

It took me a little while to figure it out as well.


----------



## katejo

Well I took a digital pregnancy test and it said "no". Looks like my second IUI failed :( I'm taking some time off from TTC. I have lost myself completely in the last four years of TTC. Not only have I changed physically but mentally and emotionally too. I don't even recognize myself, I have let myself go. These last two cycles have been extremely hard on my marriage too. We need to get back into a better place before trying again. I need to take a step back, WAY back from infertility. I've been letting it define who I am and it needs to stop. I wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## oneof14

MrsC8776 - Thanks, haha - I was racking my brain to figure it out.

Katejo. Hang in there - I know exactly how are you feeling, it's been consuming my hubby and myself too, and I say the same thing about letting myself go. This round of IUI i decided as hard as it is, to be "us" again with my hubby. I've gone back to the gym and doing all things that we love to do. Take some time off and get back to that place where TTC did not define you.


----------



## oneof14

sorry double post


----------



## Tella

Oneof14 and jchic, I'm so sorry about the stupid bfn's!!! Fx'd af finds you quickly and that the next will be a success! :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

neg beta


----------



## MrsC8776

:hugs: so sorry drsquid


----------



## mamadreams

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Jchic - stay positive - IT WILL HAPPEN!



jchic said:


> Beta is negative :( UGH. RE wants to schedule a saline test for CD5....have to call on my CD1


----------



## mamadreams

oneof14 said:


> You can add my BFN for this month. One to the next month which hopefully be a BFP. Good luck to all the ladies doing IUI in March.

Oneof14 - :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Everyone with BFN's - last night I went to my single mom's by choice group and one woman finally got pregnant after 16 IUI's. Number 17 was her lucky one - it WILL eventually happen!


----------



## mamadreams

drsquid said:


> neg beta



:hugs::hugs::hugs: drsquid - stay positive - IT WILL HAPPEN and you will be an awesome mom!


----------



## froliky2011

Jchic, Oneof14 and Drsquid - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Kate - Enjoy the time away. Enjoy your DH!! Enjoy your life!! xoxo


----------



## haj624

ok ladies this is probably a REALLY dumb question....im only 8dpo but i had an opk so i decided to test it out. i know an opk can test for hcg and lh. i got a faint second line on an opk. i know for it to be positive it has to be the same color or darker. but since i already ovulated would i even have a faint second line? or am i totally reaching right now lol


----------



## ellemar

OMG - so much has happened on this thread in a day!

Jchic, oneof14, drsquid - VERY sorry to hear about your tests ladies. Don't be discouraged (easier said than done, I know). It WILL happen :) Sending you WARM hugs...xox

Nicker - I don't take the suppositories, but do take orally... I was prescribed progesterone an hour after my IUI every 12 hours. Perhaps my lining was thin. I have no clue! What did your Dr suggest?? BEST of luck and those suckers are gonna make it :)

Haj - Yes, it's gross but I have had a LOT more discharge. It started around 6dpiui.... Hasn't really stopped either!!

Equal - Honey!!! I am due to test the same day as you.... I have been so tempted to go out and try an hpt, but I'm holding back!! It's too early.... I even asked my Dr if I could do it, and he said NO. LOL. I want nothing more than to go out and buy 5 tests so I can try one every day from now until the 28th, but I'm holding back!! I really hope your test is wrong, and that you do have a BPN in less than a week :)) xox


----------



## ellemar

katejo said:


> Well I took a digital pregnancy test and it said "no". Looks like my second IUI failed :( I'm taking some time off from TTC. I have lost myself completely in the last four years of TTC. Not only have I changed physically but mentally and emotionally too. I don't even recognize myself, I have let myself go. These last two cycles have been extremely hard on my marriage too. We need to get back into a better place before trying again. I need to take a step back, WAY back from infertility. I've been letting it define who I am and it needs to stop. I wish you all the best of luck!

Best of luck - It WILL happen one day.... :hugs:


----------



## Nicker

jchic said:


> Beta is negative :( UGH. RE wants to schedule a saline test for CD5....have to call on my CD1

Jessica isn't 11dpiui still early even for a beta? I have read on a message board that someone had a false negative beta at 11dpo... Seems early to me considering implantation is usually between 7dpo and 10dpo....


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> ok ladies this is probably a REALLY dumb question....im only 8dpo but i had an opk so i decided to test it out. i know an opk can test for hcg and lh. i got a faint second line on an opk. i know for it to be positive it has to be the same color or darker. but since i already ovulated would i even have a faint second line? or am i totally reaching right now lol

Sorry hun but a OPK usually always shows a faint line. I hope that you do get your bfp very soon though!!


----------



## isela

Can i join the group?
Going for my 2nd IUI 
im new to this how do put all the flashing bfn or bfp and smile faces ect. help
#1 IUI Feb.12,12 bfn
letrozole 2.5m,ovidril 250ml
#2 IUI
letrozole 2.5m


----------



## MrsC8776

Welcome :hi:

Are you talking about how to make a signature or just adding them to a post?


----------



## isela

MrsC8776 said:


> Welcome :hi:
> 
> Are you talking about how to make a signature or just adding them to a post?

hi, i think both


----------



## MrsC8776

isela said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome :hi:
> 
> Are you talking about how to make a signature or just adding them to a post?
> 
> hi, i think bothClick to expand...

Signatures are a little more difficult but I will do my best to explain it, heres how to do posts first. 

Once you hit reply, on the right hand side there are little smileys and if you click more tons more pop up. Just click on what you want and it will appear it your text. 

For signatures click user CP at the top of the screen. Once you get there scroll down to edit signature. You can begin typing what you want in the box. There is a preview button you can use to see what it looks like before you actually save it. There is also a forum testing and help area on here. https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/ Theres a lot of mixed stuff in there but some might help you. Here is also a ticker website if you want to add that in your signature as well. https://lilypie.com/ I hope this helps and it's not to confusing. :flower:


----------



## isela

isela said:


> Can i join the group?
> Going for my 2nd IUI
> im new to this how do put all the flashing bfn or bfp and smile faces ect. help
> #1 IUI Feb.12,12:bfn:
> letrozole 2.5m,ovidril 250ml
> #2 IUI
> letrozole 2.5m




MrsC8776 said:


> isela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome :hi:
> 
> Are you talking about how to make a signature or just adding them to a post?
> 
> hi, i think bothClick to expand...
> 
> Signatures are a little more difficult but I will do my best to explain it, heres how to do posts first.
> 
> Once you hit reply, on the right hand side there are little smileys and if you click more tons more pop up. Just click on what you want and it will appear it your text.
> 
> For signatures click user CP at the top of the screen. Once you get there scroll down to edit signature. You can begin typing what you want in the box. There is a preview button you can use to see what it looks like before you actually save it. There is also a forum testing and help area on here. https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/ Theres a lot of mixed stuff in there but some might help you. Here is also a ticker website if you want to add that in your signature as well. https://lilypie.com/ I hope this helps and it's not to confusing. :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you i will try to do my best:shy:


----------



## MrsC8776

Ok you can personal message me if you have any more questions or if you need help.


----------



## Viola77

froliky2011 said:


> Welcome Viola77 - Wishing you and your DH success for your IUI!! My doctor said she had some success on IUI #1 with a few but have not seen much here from my experience. Have patience. :dust:

Thanks for the advice!! I had my first medicated IUI ds yesterday:happydance: I must say it wasn't as bad as i had envisioned but the horrific cramping afterwards all day and night and pressure I felt as unexpected. I seem to be doing better today though!! 
:dust: to all the ladies!! I truly believe that no one can understand LTTTC etc unless they ahve been through it and we all need to support one another. I started out on the regular boards but then had to move and move again because of our circumstances. 
Thanks again for the welcome
Sincerely,
Viola


----------



## Nicker

Welcome viola and isela


----------



## ellemar

Hi Everyone....

I am kinda stressed out right now, and just _really_ sad....

I just went to the washroom and had a bit of brownish blood .... I am so sad. It's like what I'd get the first/last day of AF.... I am so sad. I do have AF backaches, and everything....I've been pretty grumpy the past couple of days as well....I am now 11dpiui....


----------



## Nicker

ellemar said:


> Hi Everyone....
> 
> I am kinda stressed out right now, and just _really_ sad....
> 
> I just went to the washroom and had a bit of brownish blood .... I am so sad. It's like what I'd get the first/last day of AF.... I am so sad. I do have AF backaches, and everything....I've been pretty grumpy the past couple of days as well....I am now 11dpiui....

:hugs: Do you usually get AF 11dpo? Maybe a late implant?


----------



## Nicker

I'm still feeling really optimistic for this cycle.


----------



## adroplet

Welcome isela and viola.:hi:

Damn it! OPK test was negative this morning.....I'm gonna re-test tonight.


----------



## Nicker

For any of you who temp - how long after o does the temp spike happen?


----------



## ellemar

Nicker said:


> ellemar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone....
> 
> I am kinda stressed out right now, and just _really_ sad....
> 
> I just went to the washroom and had a bit of brownish blood .... I am so sad. It's like what I'd get the first/last day of AF.... I am so sad. I do have AF backaches, and everything....I've been pretty grumpy the past couple of days as well....I am now 11dpiui....
> 
> :hugs: Do you usually get AF 11dpo? Maybe a late implant?Click to expand...

That's the saddest part for me...My AF is SO abnormal. I think that is one of the main reasons we struggle w/ infertility. AF was 2 days late this cycle, and now this could be early.... That's just how mine has been since I turned 30....


----------



## ellemar

Nicker said:


> I'm still feeling really optimistic for this cycle.

You have no reason not to :hugs:


----------



## Nicker

So I think I either ovulated between the night before IUI and the morning of. I say this not because of temp but the night of IUI (Thursday) I had progesterone symptoms and I hadn't started with the suppositories yet. I have tender nipples and my gums are bleeding when I brush.


----------



## Nicker

ellemar said:


> That's the saddest part for me...My AF is SO abnormal. I think that is one of the main reasons we struggle w/ infertility. AF was 2 days late this cycle, and now this could be early.... That's just how mine has been since I turned 30....

I'm not ruling you out yet.


----------



## froliky2011

Ellemar & Nicker - Hang in there!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Welcome Isela & Viola! 

Adroplet - I test sometimes 3x a day (because I like to narrow the margin of when the first sign of LH surge was). I have a fertility monitor and use the OPKs too. I know...POAS addict.


----------



## adroplet

froliky2011 said:


> Welcome Isela & Viola!
> 
> Adroplet - I test sometimes 3x a day (because I like to narrow the margin of when the first sign of LH surge was). I have a fertility monitor and use the OPKs too. I know...POAS addict.

LMAO!!! My partner asked me what POAS meant after reading some of the posts here. Now everytime I go to the restroom I get asked if I'm gonna POAS.
I don't test 3xday cause they are just so pricey. I get the digi ones cause I just hate to guess if the line is dark enough. But today I will cause it's driving me mad!


----------



## ellemar

froliky2011 said:


> Ellemar & Nicker - Hang in there!!!

Thank you ladies!!

I went out and bought an HPT.... Now I'm just waiting to use it.... However, I'm only 11dpiui....Not even sure it would work. I'm still spotting when I go to the washroom. It's brownish, but I'm really seeing it now unlike earlier this AM. This is how AF can start for me....Or finish.... 

Ugghh.... Anyone else having any spotting?? Would my AF be this early? Does the Ovidrel trigger make AF come sooner? Anyone know?? 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## diliapickle

Ellemar I had brown spotting last time on 12 days past. It was my first time using a trigger so not sure if it was that or not. I ended up getting AF 2 days later. I hope though that your af stays away and it is implantation for you! FX! :dust:


----------



## ellemar

diliapickle said:


> Ellemar I had brown spotting last time on 12 days past. It was my first time using a trigger so not sure if it was that or not. I ended up getting AF 2 days later. I hope though that your af stays away and it is implantation for you! FX! :dust:

Thank you :hugs:

I just have a feeling it is :witch: .... I'm so sad... DH will be more upset when I tell him. He's at work right now, and I don't want to call him and give him the bad news. 

My guess is trigger brings her on earlier!! 

Looks like we'll try again in April :dust:


----------



## Nicker

I would think with a normal luteal phase AF should be about 14 days after trigger. Unless you are taking progesterone then you may need to stop the progesterone in order for AF to come.


----------



## ellemar

Nicker said:


> I would think with a normal luteal phase AF should be about 14 days after trigger. Unless you are taking progesterone then you may need to stop the progesterone in order for AF to come.

Yes, I am taking Progesterone orally. My Dr said I am to stay on it until I take a blood test or HPT 14dpiui....


----------



## adroplet

Ellemar - you're still in the game until AF comes full force!!! 
:dust::dust::dust: to you.


----------



## Nicker

adroplet said:


> Ellemar - you're still in the game until AF comes full force!!!
> :dust::dust::dust: to you.

I agree


----------



## froliky2011

I just found this and thought we could all use it.

https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/about/


----------



## diliapickle

I was on progestrone orally as well but still got spotting... But everyone reacts to things differently and until you see full AF don't count yourself out! I didn't tell DH until second day of AF just in case.


----------



## ellemar

adroplet said:


> Ellemar - you're still in the game until AF comes full force!!!
> :dust::dust::dust: to you.

Thank you ladies so much....

I told DH and we called our Dr to see what he'd have to say.... He told us that it's very normal, and that I need to test in a few days. He did say he obviously hopes that it's not AF, but that I shouldn't be as worried as I am .... yet :)

It made me feel a little bit better, but I'm still not holding my breath!! I really do appreciate all of your support today!! 

All these years of negative results just starts to get you....I'm more upset w/ myself in that I didn't admit to myself that I had an infertility issue....

I know it's going to work one of these days.... 

:hugs: to all :)


----------



## Nicker

ellemar said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> Ellemar - you're still in the game until AF comes full force!!!
> :dust::dust::dust: to you.
> 
> Thank you ladies so much....
> 
> I told DH and we called our Dr to see what he'd have to say.... He told us that it's very normal, and that I need to test in a few days. He did say he obviously hopes that it's not AF, but that I shouldn't be as worried as I am .... yet :)
> 
> It made me feel a little bit better, but I'm still not holding my breath!! I really do appreciate all of your support today!!
> 
> All these years of negative results just starts to get you....I'm more upset w/ myself in that I didn't admit to myself that I had an infertility issue....
> 
> I know it's going to work one of these days....
> 
> :hugs: to all :)Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## oneof14

I had an us and blood this morning. I start Letozole on Tuesday after Clomid really didnt do much but produce 1 follicle (which I already do on my own) and thin my lining. Any good/bad thoughts on Letozole v. Clomid. I am hoping for a better response this month. Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## Allie2009

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me joining in. Dh and I will be doing our 1st IUI this cycle. I will be going in tomorrow for cd 3 bw and us. As are really hoping this works for us as we have been trying for almost 4 years now. Wishing you all the best that are doing iui's this cycle!!! :dust:!!!!!!


----------



## Nicker

oneof14 said:


> I had an us and blood this morning. I start Letozole on Tuesday after Clomid really didnt do much but produce 1 follicle (which I already do on my own) and thin my lining. Any good/bad thoughts on Letozole v. Clomid. I am hoping for a better response this month. Thanks Ladies!!

I had a slow/not great response on clomid alone but this last cycle I had a better response on clomid followed by Bravelle which is FSH injections. I know nothing about Letozole. :dust: to you!!


----------



## Nicker

Allie2009 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me joining in. Dh and I will be doing our 1st IUI this cycle. I will be going in tomorrow for cd 3 bw and us. As are really hoping this works for us as we have been trying for almost 4 years now. Wishing you all the best that are doing iui's this cycle!!! :dust:!!!!!!

Welcome Allie!! I am in the two week wait but I am considering myself pregnant until proven otherwise (PUPO)!!


----------



## Allie2009

We** sorry im on my phone...lol


----------



## Allie2009

Nicker said:


> Allie2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me joining in. Dh and I will be doing our 1st IUI this cycle. I will be going in tomorrow for cd 3 bw and us. As are really hoping this works for us as we have been trying for almost 4 years now. Wishing you all the best that are doing iui's this cycle!!! :dust:!!!!!!
> 
> Welcome Allie!! I am in the two week wait but I am considering myself pregnant until proven otherwise (PUPO)!!Click to expand...

Thanks! How may dpo/IUI are you?


----------



## Nicker

Allie2009 said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allie2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me joining in. Dh and I will be doing our 1st IUI this cycle. I will be going in tomorrow for cd 3 bw and us. As are really hoping this works for us as we have been trying for almost 4 years now. Wishing you all the best that are doing iui's this cycle!!! :dust:!!!!!!
> 
> Welcome Allie!! I am in the two week wait but I am considering myself pregnant until proven otherwise (PUPO)!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! How may dpo/IUI are you?Click to expand...

Only two! IUI was Thursday just before noon. This was my second IUI. The first one I knew was never going to be a positive but this one I am confident even though the sperm analysis wasn't near as good. I am using frozen donor sperm.


----------



## Nicker

I have had a boys name on my mind for a long time but no clue for a girl... I spent my afternoon reading a list of baby names.

Anyone want to kill time by bouncing names off each other or throwing out unusual names you have heard recently??


----------



## Allie2009

Good luck nicker!!! Hope this will be the one for you! As for the baby name we have two boy names but nothing for a girl..lol hubby doesn't like any of the names I suggest.


----------



## Nicker

Naming a child is difficult for a teacher. At least I have nobody to complain about the names I like.


----------



## adroplet

I have the whole name thing figured out. All my kid's middle names will be a version of my name, Alejandra.

So I have Alex, Alexander, Alec, Alexandra, Alexia, Alexis, Alexandria....and the list goes on to choose from.

The first name, my partner and I will come up with but it must flow with the second 'Alex' version. My mom says i'm crazy.:wacko: I don't care.


----------



## Nicker

Well since my Dad passed away a year ago I would like to use Robert as a middle name in a way but in a way I don't. My mom has a brother named Robert (Bob), I have a cousin Robert (Rob), and my brother in law is Robert (Bob).... So that is a lot of Roberts.

I think my girl middle name might end up as Robyn


----------



## mamadreams

My girl name is Charlotte and my boy name might be Liam but I am not 100% sure on Liam. Charlotte though is sticking.


----------



## Nicker

I like Charlotte. For a boy I am thinking Parker. Other possibilities are Luke and Dante but I am really leaning to Parker. Middle name Robert or Robbie???

For a girl I am thinking Kaia (Kiyah,Kaiya) Robyn, Leigh Robyn, Darby Leigh


----------



## Chiles

Nicker said:


> Chiles - How are you? What is your status.

Hey.....I am currently waitng on the witch to show.....I have alot of catching up to do .......


----------



## adroplet

Nicker - I really like Parker. It's been on my list for years.

Chiles - you're back! Awesome

Yay!! I OPK tested again last night and it was + so i did the Trigger at 11pm. Now it's official, my IUIs will be on Mon at 9am and Tues at 9am.:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone this morning.


----------



## vjpfeif

Allie welcome

Urch yay for one more sleep.

Nicker keep up the positive thoughts its the way to get that :bfp:. Fx for you. :dust::dust::dust:

Sorry if i missed anyone. So much happens in one day.

Afm waiting for ultrasound on tuesday. Meanwhile the side effects of clomid are really catching up with me. Hot flashes and so bloated. Ugh. Oh well i figure the bloating is just lots of good foolicles growing.


----------



## vjpfeif

Adrop yay for +o. Fx for your iui. :dust:


----------



## micsor

Welcome Allie! Hope everyone else is doing well! Good luck!


----------



## Nicker

Yay adrop. I will update first page when I get out my laptop. 

Vjp - side effects suck. Good luck on Tuesday! :dust:


----------



## Nicker

Chiles said:


> Hey.....I am currently waitng on the witch to show.....I have alot of catching up to do .......

I hope she comes soon and that you get at least one really nice follicle next time !!!


----------



## Nicker

Am I missing someone? Who is urch?


----------



## diliapickle

Adrop that is awesome about your positive! Woo! 

Vjp I have my ultrasound on Tuesday as well! Hope we both see good follies! :)


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies,

AF came this moring....onto round 3


----------



## fertilesoul

Equal :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear the witch came. Maybe your doc can switch you to Femara/letrozole, which seem to be easier to tolerate. Fingers crossed that third times the charm for you


----------



## froliky2011

Equal -! :hugs: I am onto #3 too!! :hugs:


----------



## mamadreams

Equal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> AF came this moring....onto round 3



:hugs::hugs: Let's hope the third time is the charm, Equal! Hang in there!


----------



## Pink Lolly

Hi ladies - can I join you please? :wave:

I had my first medicated iui in December which was :bfn: and I'm due to start again when af arrives which should be next week! :happydance:

We are using donor sperm as my dh unfortunately has 
azoospermia xx


----------



## Nicker

Welcome pink lolly! I had my second IUI 3 days ago


----------



## vjpfeif

Nicker said:


> Am I missing someone? Who is urch?

Sorry urch is on another board for lttc. I work nights and was extremely tired this morning when i posted. Lol. Sorry about that.


----------



## BlueBird2372

Hi there! I just have had my first one yesterday.... not sure about timing though - I had it on the day of LH surge as the clinic is shut on Sundays.


----------



## drsquid

equal- im on 3 too.. 3 is my lucky number and that is 3 of us so =)


----------



## froliky2011

Welcome Pink & Vjp..!!! 

Equal & DrSquid - Lets get Knocked Up!!!!!!!! 

Welcome Bluebird - Lets hope the :spermy: make it and crack that egg!!


----------



## Nicker

Vjp - phew I am not losing it

Equal - I am glad you are doing round 3. Your follies respond so well to the Clomid. We are here to support you any day you need it. 

Bluebird - Welcome. I hope your timing was good :dust:

Does AFM stand for and for me???? If so AFM today my names are Parker Wyatt and Piper Leigh. Really tired and still optimistic. Testing trigger every two days. Once it is gone, I won't test again until cd12


----------



## Nicker

Bluebird - there are a few of us single moms to be on this thread. Off the top of my head there is me, you, drsquid, mommadreams :bfp:, and babyonmyown. I feel like I am missing someone.


----------



## Nicker

froliky2011 said:


> Welcome Pink & Vjp..!!!
> 
> Equal & DrSquid - Lets get Knocked Up!!!!!!!!
> 
> Welcome Bluebird - Lets hope the :spermy: make it and crack that egg!!

Woo hoo love that team spirit! Go get em girls.


----------



## BlueBird2372

Hi Nicker! Am pleased to hear I am not here all by myself!  Best wishes for your 2nd one! It looks like the timing was good for you!
Cheers
BlueBird


----------



## isela

Today is CD3 so i start letrozole 2.5 days 3-7 
is someone in the same time with me
_____________________
6/1999 :wedding:
9/1999 natural :bfp:
Born 5/2000 It's a Boy!:baby::happydance:
5/2007 1st IUI :bfn:
7/2007 2nd IUI :bfn:
8/2007 3rd IUI :bfn:
7/2010 adopted a Baby Boy :baby::happydance:
5/2011 natural :bfp:
6/2011 miscarriage :angel:
10/2011 Natural :bfp:
11/2011 miscarriage :angel:
2/12/2012 1st IUI :bfn:


----------



## Nicker

If anyone needs a status or date change on page one please let me know. Please feel free to send me a private message or remind me if I forget. For anyone not on the first page yet I will add you as soon as we have an approximate date. If you had an IUI in January or February but got a BFN send me that date and I will add you to the front page with that date for now. I'll update post #1 tomorrow night as I can't do that from my phone.


----------



## isela

Nicker said:


> If anyone needs a status or date change on page one please let me know. Please feel free to send me a private message or remind me if I forget. For anyone not on the first page yet I will add you as soon as we have an approximate date. If you had an IUI in January or February but got a BFN send me that date and I will add you to the front page with that date for now. I'll update post #1 tomorrow night as I can't do that from my phone.


IUI 2/12/12:bfn: 
Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Tella

Equal > :hugs: sorry, this is gonna be yours for the taking. Fx'd!!!!

PinkLolly > :wave: welcome :D GL with next IUI!!!

BlueBird > All I know it is better for the sperm to be waiting for the egg to come than the other way around. So I wont be to discouraged.

isela > I finished my letrozole 3 days ago, hope it treats you well and you get a well deserved BFP soon.

Nicker > Thanks for all your hard work on the 1st page :hugs: And yes AFM = As for Me :D

GL to all you other girls, hope you catch that eggy and get those BFP's quickly!!!

AFM > CD10 for me today, have my scan tomorrow. Praying for 2/3 nice follicles.


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies!

How is everyone today? Mondays are yucky arent they? Lets reset to Friday! LOL

AFM - AF came this morning, so back to day 1. Going au naturale this cycle as we have an appt with a new RE on March 7th!


----------



## oneof14

jchic, sorry about AF coming... baby dust for you next month!


----------



## haj624

jchic :hugs:


afm 11dpo and i took an hpt this morning...it was like 530 in the morning and after a few minutes i didnt see anything so i went back to bed. when i got up again at 745 i glanced at it and where the test line should be you could see what would be the outline of the line (2 lines)...a terrible example but it looked like / / (but not slanted lol) i showed dh and he saw them too. I took another test and didnt see anything but it wasnt fmu. odds are those are just evaps right?


----------



## haj624

Here is a pic!! Im not talented enough to tweak things to help show you but its super super light idk if i can just see it bc i know its there but its a little to the left of the circle thing lol
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Nicker

haj624 said:


> Here is a pic!! Im not talented enough to tweak things to help show you but its super super light idk if i can just see it bc i know its there but its a little to the left of the circle thing lol

I can't see it. Sorry. Try later today. Dont drink much and hold it for a few hours.


----------



## haj624

Nicker said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Here is a pic!! Im not talented enough to tweak things to help show you but its super super light idk if i can just see it bc i know its there but its a little to the left of the circle thing lol
> 
> I can't see it. Sorry. Try later today. Dont drink much and hold it for a few hours.Click to expand...

Thanks!! I'd rather ppl be honest! I'm going to take a frer in the morning!!


----------



## haj624

Nicker-bc im a crazy lady i made the brightness a little darker did that make a difference lol. im absolutely losing my mind!!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:
 



Attached Files:







photo 2.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Nicker

haj624 said:


> Nicker-bc im a crazy lady i made the brightness a little darker did that make a difference lol. im absolutely losing my mind!!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:

Actually harder to see. Can you take the original and make a negative image? If not I can do that for you when I get home.


----------



## haj624

Nicker said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Nicker-bc im a crazy lady i made the brightness a little darker did that make a difference lol. im absolutely losing my mind!!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> Actually harder to see. Can you take the original and make a negative image? If not I can do that for you when I get home.Click to expand...

haha...let me see if i can figure it out. if not that would be great!!


----------



## Nicker

:thumbup:


----------



## Sully

Hi. I'm new. I'm 29, husband(28) and I have been TTC for 2 years. We decided to do an IUI this month so I had estrogen level done on 2/22 which was 435. Sono on 2/23 which showed 3 follicles 2.5 2.2 & 1.8. Was told to do trigger that afternoon and come in 2/24 for IUI. was that too soon? Oh I took clomid days 3-7


----------



## oneof14

Sully said:


> Hi. I'm new. I'm 29, husband(28) and I have been TTC for 2 years. We decided to do an IUI this month so I had estrogen level done on 2/22 which was 435. Sono on 2/23 which showed 3 follicles 2.5 2.2 & 1.8. Was told to do trigger that afternoon and come in 2/24 for IUI. was that too soon? Oh I took clomid days 3-7

Sully, I took my trigger shot on a tuesday night and did BTB IUI on Wednesday and Thursday. I thought that might have been too soon too, but when I asked my dr. he said since there are doing 2 in a row, it ends up being the same thing. Did you do BTB IUI's?


----------



## Sully

No just the one. I had O pains the night of and the next day


----------



## Tella

If u O'd that night or morning u should be fine. It is better to have the sperm waiting for the egg than the other way around. Fx'd you have caught that eggy!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi all, sorry not to have been very active in here lately I've been trying to stay busy and away from the computer while I went through the TWW. I just got a call from my doctors office which has me very confused so I am hoping someone in here can help. 

Last Thursday (8 days piui) my doctor sent me for some blood work to check my progesterone. They just called to say it is low and want me to start taking progesterone (12 days piui). Does that mean for sure that the iui didn't work? Isn't it a little late to start taking the supplements? I'm very confused!!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## siblingwishes

Haj - what kind of test is it? I would go and get a frer for sure!!!!!! Fxfxfxfxfx!!!!!

Afm, had scan, saw bean measuring 7w2d! Strong heartbeat! - am over the moon!


----------



## haj624

It was a $ store test.

I just got a FRER and took it and it was negative :(

yayyy for your scan


----------



## jchic

awww Haj....Im sorry honey :( 

Are you going to do another IUI, if so, will it be b2b again?


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> awww Haj....Im sorry honey :(
> 
> Are you going to do another IUI, if so, will it be b2b again?

well im only 11dpo so im still hoping its too early and im not really thinking about another IUI yet. I didnt do b2b last time. But if AF shows up we will be doing another one just not sure if b2b or not yet.


----------



## jchic

it is still early. When is AF due? I would test tomorrow AM and maybe at 13dpo too just in case.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

haj624 said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> awww Haj....Im sorry honey :(
> 
> Are you going to do another IUI, if so, will it be b2b again?
> 
> well im only 11dpo so im still hoping its too early and im not really thinking about another IUI yet. I didnt do b2b last time. But if AF shows up we will be doing another one just not sure if b2b or not yet.Click to expand...


Fingers crossed tomorrow will be positive for you! I'm not really sure what's going on with me.


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> it is still early. When is AF due? I would test tomorrow AM and maybe at 13dpo too just in case.

AF isnt due to Thurs. So I'm hoping it was a combination of it being early and i didnt use fmu. ill use another frer in the morning.



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> awww Haj....Im sorry honey :(
> 
> Are you going to do another IUI, if so, will it be b2b again?
> 
> well im only 11dpo so im still hoping its too early and im not really thinking about another IUI yet. I didnt do b2b last time. But if AF shows up we will be doing another one just not sure if b2b or not yet.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed tomorrow will be positive for you! I'm not really sure what's going on with me.Click to expand...

thanks hun! why whats wrong with you??


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Fingers crossed tomorrow will be positive for you! I'm not really sure what's going on with me.[/QUOTE]

thanks hun! why whats wrong with you??[/QUOTE]

My doctor had me do a blood test last week to check my progesterone, I talked to them today and they said it showed I O'd but it was low and she wants me to start taking supplements. She wants me to call them if I don't get my AF in 14 days or if/when I get it. I'm not sure what the supplements would do at this point (besides possibly delay AF). UGH!! They never said I WASN'T pregnant, but I don't know what all that means. It's difficult because her nurse has a strong accent AND talks really fast! <sigh>


----------



## ellemar

Nicker said:


> If anyone needs a status or date change on page one please let me know. Please feel free to send me a private message or remind me if I forget. For anyone not on the first page yet I will add you as soon as we have an approximate date. If you had an IUI in January or February but got a BFN send me that date and I will add you to the front page with that date for now. I'll update post #1 tomorrow night as I can't do that from my phone.

Hey Nicker - You can count me as BFN.... AF showed up :growlmad:

I'm going to get ready for April IUI #2


----------



## haj624

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Fingers crossed tomorrow will be positive for you! I'm not really sure what's going on with me.

thanks hun! why whats wrong with you??[/QUOTE]

My doctor had me do a blood test last week to check my progesterone, I talked to them today and they said it showed I O'd but it was low and she wants me to start taking supplements. She wants me to call them if I don't get my AF in 14 days or if/when I get it. I'm not sure what the supplements would do at this point (besides possibly delay AF). UGH!! They never said I WASN'T pregnant, but I don't know what all that means. It's difficult because her nurse has a strong accent AND talks really fast! <sigh>[/QUOTE]

oh no!! i would definitely call the doctor and ask to speak to them yourself so you can address your concerns.


----------



## adroplet

Had one IUI this morning at 33 hrs after trigger and will be doing another early tomorrow morning. I'm feeling a little crampy. Hope it's a fast TWW.


----------



## Nicker

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi all, sorry not to have been very active in here lately I've been trying to stay busy and away from the computer while I went through the TWW. I just got a call from my doctors office which has me very confused so I am hoping someone in here can help.
> 
> Last Thursday (8 days piui) my doctor sent me for some blood work to check my progesterone. They just called to say it is low and want me to start taking progesterone (12 days piui). Does that mean for sure that the iui didn't work? Isn't it a little late to start taking the supplements? I'm very confused!!
> 
> Thanks for your help!

No it doesn't mean you are out. It means they want you on progesterone to improve your endometrial lining to make a hospitable environment so that a bean can stick. Without it, even if implantation occurred the bean many not be able to stick. My doc has me start progesterone right off the bat.


----------



## diliapickle

> Originally Posted by *ellemar *
> Hey Nicker - You can count me as BPN.... AF showed up
> 
> I'm going to get ready for April IUI #2

Sorry, AF got you! Good luck on round 2!! :dust:



> Originally Posted by *adroplet*
> Had one IUI this morning at 33 hrs after trigger and will be doing another early tomorrow morning. I'm feeling a little crampy. Hope it's a fast TWW.

Hope the TWW wait goes quickly for you!!! FX for you!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Nicker said:


> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, sorry not to have been very active in here lately I've been trying to stay busy and away from the computer while I went through the TWW. I just got a call from my doctors office which has me very confused so I am hoping someone in here can help.
> 
> Last Thursday (8 days piui) my doctor sent me for some blood work to check my progesterone. They just called to say it is low and want me to start taking progesterone (12 days piui). Does that mean for sure that the iui didn't work? Isn't it a little late to start taking the supplements? I'm very confused!!
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> No it doesn't mean you are out. It means they want you on progesterone to improve your endometrial lining to make a hospitable environment so that a bean can stick. Without it, even if implantation occurred the bean many not be able to stick. My doc has me start progesterone right off the bat.Click to expand...

Thank you Nicker! Getting that news on my lunch break and feeling like it could only be bad news was VERY disappointing! I have to say my poor kids have had a grumpy teacher this afternoon.


----------



## Nicker

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Thank you Nicker! Getting that news on my lunch break and feeling like it could only be bad news was VERY disappointing! I have to say my poor kids have had a grumpy teacher this afternoon.

If I were you I would test with a First Response tomorrow morning. At 13dpiui youshould get at the very least a faint positive.


----------



## froliky2011

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi all, sorry not to have been very active in here lately I've been trying to stay busy and away from the computer while I went through the TWW. I just got a call from my doctors office which has me very confused so I am hoping someone in here can help.
> 
> Last Thursday (8 days piui) my doctor sent me for some blood work to check my progesterone. They just called to say it is low and want me to start taking progesterone (12 days piui). Does that mean for sure that the iui didn't work? Isn't it a little late to start taking the supplements? I'm very confused!!
> 
> Thanks for your help!

It's better to be on the safe side. Take it just in case. FX for you!! :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

siblingwishes said:


> Haj - what kind of test is it? I would go and get a frer for sure!!!!!! Fxfxfxfxfx!!!!!
> 
> Afm, had scan, saw bean measuring 7w2d! Strong heartbeat! - am over the moon!

Haj - You're hilarious! 

Sibling - Yeah!!!!!!!!!:happydance: You are on :cloud9:


----------



## froliky2011

Ellemar - Sorry :hugs: :hugs: I hope you stick around and keep us posted.

adroplet - Good Luck!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

Haj - :dust: :dust: You finally see the light at the end of the tunnel!! Yippie!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - I have a scan Thursday and am hoping to know more about when IUI #3 will be. Thanks for updating all the info!!


----------



## Nicker

siblingwishes said:


> Haj - what kind of test is it? I would go and get a frer for sure!!!!!! Fxfxfxfxfx!!!!!
> 
> Afm, had scan, saw bean measuring 7w2d! Strong heartbeat! - am over the moon!

YAY!!!:baby:


----------



## Nicker

Am I nuts?? I just can't shake the feeling today that this cycle was my cycle. I know I have had the PUPO attitiude but today I don't feel like I am just being positive and optomistic. For some reason today I just feel like it worked. I am only 4dpiui!!


----------



## Nicker

Haj - Here you go
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Nicker

froliky2011 said:


> Nicker - I have a scan Thursday and am hoping to know more about when IUI #3 will be. Thanks for updating all the info!!

I can't wait to update for you.


----------



## ellemar

froliky2011 said:


> Ellemar - Sorry :hugs: :hugs: I hope you stick around and keep us posted.
> 
> adroplet - Good Luck!!! :dust: :dust:

Thanks amiga - you bet I am/will!!!

I hope nothing but the best for all the gals on this forum TTC!!! 

My Dr and I are meeting again on the 9th of March to get the process started for IUI#2. Wish me luck!! LOL!!

:dust: TO ALL


----------



## ellemar

Nicker said:


> Am I nuts?? I just can't shake the feeling today that this cycle was my cycle. I know I have had the PUPO attitiude but today I don't feel like I am just being positive and optomistic. For some reason today I just feel like it worked. I am only 4dpiui!!

They say you "just know"!!!! Keep thinking positive thoughts :hugs: Trust your intuition....


----------



## ellemar

diliapickle said:


> Originally Posted by *ellemar *
> Hey Nicker - You can count me as BPN.... AF showed up
> 
> I'm going to get ready for April IUI #2
> 
> Sorry, AF got you! Good luck on round 2!! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adroplet*
> Had one IUI this morning at 33 hrs after trigger and will be doing another early tomorrow morning. I'm feeling a little crampy. Hope it's a fast TWW.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope the TWW wait goes quickly for you!!! FX for you!Click to expand...

Thank you so much!!! I need all the luck I can get :)

:dust: to us all!!!!


----------



## Tella

BabyOnMyOwn > Welcome back :wave:, It is fine to start it later as it will just boost your progesterone levels and help to sustain a pregnancy if needed.

SiblingWishes > :happydance: so glad everything is looking good!!!

haj > any more news? I cant wait to see your BFP!!! I love you chart, it looks amazing. If that&#8217;s not a pregnancy chart I will eat my hat :haha:

adroplet > Fx'd you catch that eggy!!!!

Nicker > That is a great attitude and if you believe it has worked, we pray it has and we get a bfp from you in a few days time!!!!

Ellemar > Hope you can start IUI quickly!!!

AFM > Had my follicle scan this morning. I have 2 eggs :wohoo: :happydance: one on each side but the right hand one is 26mm :shock: and the left hand one is a bit smaller but he didn&#8217;t measure it but if I had to guess I would say between 18mm-20mm so it will also mature and trigger even if it is a bit later :happydance: Have to do the trigger tonight at 8pm and 40hrs later the IUI on Thursday morning around 11am. Im gonna be PUPO after the IUI and cant wait to confirm the BFP on the 13th of March :thumbup:


----------



## Nicker

Good luck Tella! :dust: You will be exactly one week behind me.


----------



## froliky2011

Tella - :happydance: Good size follicles. Looking forward to following your progress and helping you through the TWW!!!!


----------



## Tella

Thanks girls :hugs: I have decided to trigger 2 hours later, so my IUI will be 38hrs past trigger.


----------



## haj624

Nicker said:


> Haj - Here you go

Thanks Nicker!! Do you see those 2 light lines or am i nuts?


----------



## haj624

I'm 12dpo today and took a FRER this morning and got a BFN...I'm guessing yesterday was nothing. I literally just sat in the bathroom and cried this morning.:cry:


----------



## adroplet

Nicker said:


> Am I nuts?? I just can't shake the feeling today that this cycle was my cycle. I know I have had the PUPO attitiude but today I don't feel like I am just being positive and optomistic. For some reason today I just feel like it worked. I am only 4dpiui!!

Then we're both nuts!:headspin:


----------



## Nicker

haj624 said:


> Thanks Nicker!! Do you see those 2 light lines or am i nuts?

Sorry, I still don't. Sorry for your bfn this morning too


----------



## haj624

Nicker said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Nicker!! Do you see those 2 light lines or am i nuts?
> 
> Sorry, I still don't. Sorry for your bfn this morning tooClick to expand...

Clearly I'm just losing my mind then because I still see them lol


----------



## Nicker

adroplet said:


> Then we're both nuts!:headspin:

You're thinking me or you're thinking yesterday worked for you?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

haj624 said:


> I'm 12dpo today and took a FRER this morning and got a BFN...I'm guessing yesterday was nothing. I literally just sat in the bathroom and cried this morning.:cry:

I got a :bfn: this morning as well. I'm sorry, I was really hoping yours was a :bfp: ! :nope:


----------



## haj624

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 12dpo today and took a FRER this morning and got a BFN...I'm guessing yesterday was nothing. I literally just sat in the bathroom and cried this morning.:cry:
> 
> I got a :bfn: this morning as well. I'm sorry, I was really hoping yours was a :bfp: ! :nope:Click to expand...

me too!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Morning all! I tested this morning and got a :bfn: . My question now is do I still start taking the progesterone my Dr prescribed yesterday? I have a call in but with my class getting here soon I know I won't be able to talk to them until after school. 

I'm so unsure of what to do. My acupuncturist would like me to wait another 3 months before trying again to let all she is doing (supplements and acupuncture) to start working. I am so afraid to do that! With the diagnosis of DOR, I just feel like I don't have much time. On the other hand, if it would give it a better chance of being sucessful it might be worth thinking about. This is so expensive to be doing with my insurance covering NONE of it and me doing it on my own (on a teachers salary no less). UGH!!! I was so hoping this month worked. :cry:


----------



## jchic

haj624 said:


> I'm 12dpo today and took a FRER this morning and got a BFN...I'm guessing yesterday was nothing. I literally just sat in the bathroom and cried this morning.:cry:

:hugs: I am sorry hun. I know what that feels like, it is the absolute worse feeling...just remember that your BFP is right around the corner :)


----------



## siblingwishes

Haj - I could see the faint line on your dollar store test. But the FRER should have been positive...hmmm. Are you going to test again tomorrow with FMU? God girl, you must be out of your mind! I know I would be!:hugs:

Nicker - I LOVE the positive attitude! You just might will yourself a BFP! LOL:thumbup:


----------



## diliapickle

Haj & Baby - so sorry you saw those BFN's that is so heartbreaking! :hugs: It could still be too early though so until you see AF don't count yourself out yet! 

Nicker - awesome positive attitude! I really hope this is it for you!

ASM- had my follie scan today to check with the plan to trigger tonight but follies weren't quite ready yet so have to go back on Thursday to check again! was happy to see that I had one at 17mm but was just so ready to get a move on it and trigger and start the TWW! Oh well need the extra time for my lining as well so better to wait...


----------



## haj624

diliapickle said:


> Haj & Baby - so sorry you saw those BFN's that is so heartbreaking! :hugs: It could still be too early though so until you see AF don't count yourself out yet!
> 
> Nicker - awesome positive attitude! I really hope this is it for you!
> 
> ASM- had my follie scan today to check with the plan to trigger tonight but follies weren't quite ready yet so have to go back on Thursday to check again! was happy to see that I had one at 17mm but was just so ready to get a move on it and trigger and start the TWW! Oh well need the extra time for my lining as well so better to wait...

Its just so taxing. Good luck on Thursday!!



siblingwishes said:


> Haj - I could see the faint line on your dollar store test. But the FRER should have been positive...hmmm. Are you going to test again tomorrow with FMU? God girl, you must be out of your mind! I know I would be!:hugs:
> 
> Nicker - I LOVE the positive attitude!  You just might will yourself a BFP! LOL:thumbup:

I know I don't get it. I think I might just wait till I'm late because the BFN is ruining my whole mood and day



jchic said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 12dpo today and took a FRER this morning and got a BFN...I'm guessing yesterday was nothing. I literally just sat in the bathroom and cried this morning.:cry:
> 
> :hugs: I am sorry hun. I know what that feels like, it is the absolute worse feeling...just remember that your BFP is right around the corner :)Click to expand...

I try to keep thinking that


----------



## Nicker

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I got a :bfn: this morning as well. I'm sorry, I was really hoping yours was a :bfp: ! :nope:

I am so sorry for you. As a single teacher I know the boat you are in. $2000 is my cost per cycle. I would ask your re what he/she thinks about waiting 3 months.


----------



## vjpfeif

Haj: I'm sorry. :hugs:

Afm: I went for ultrasound today and have one follicle measuring at 15x17. IUI is planned for friday. Fx this is it. I am very hopeful. I keep telling people I will be due in November. I just have a good feeling about this. :winkwink:


----------



## haj624

Thanks Hun!! Good Luck with your IUI!!


----------



## haj624

In other news DH and I are going to see an RE for the first time tonight. Fingers crossed he will be able to help us.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Nicker said:


> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> I got a :bfn: this morning as well. I'm sorry, I was really hoping yours was a :bfp: ! :nope:
> 
> I am so sorry for you. As a single teacher I know the boat you are in. $2000 is my cost per cycle. I would ask your re what he/she thinks about waiting 3 months.Click to expand...



I think I'm going to. But, her attitude has been to try three IUI's before thinking about other ideas. I might see if I do go ahead this month if we can up the dose of the letrezole (femera) because I think the dose I have been taking is low from what I have seen others are taking (2.5). I'm hoping that if we up it I might have a chance of more follicles. I'm so bummed today I don't know what I want to do anymore. :-(


----------



## Nicker

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I think I'm going to. But, her attitude has been to try three IUI's before thinking about other ideas. I might see if I do go ahead this month if we can up the dose of the letrezole (femera) because I think the dose I have been taking is low from what I have seen others are taking (2.5). I'm hoping that if we up it I might have a chance of more follicles. I'm so bummed today I don't know what I want to do anymore. :-(

If your re said try three then I would do that. Perhaps up the dose. I only get three follies.


----------



## adroplet

Nicker said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> Then we're both nuts!:headspin:
> 
> You're thinking me or you're thinking yesterday worked for you?Click to expand...

I'm thinking the same as you are............i'm really positive that this will be the cycle it happens. The specimen for today's was very good. fingers crossed they find the egg.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## adroplet

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Morning all! I tested this morning and got a :bfn: . My question now is do I still start taking the progesterone my Dr prescribed yesterday? I have a call in but with my class getting here soon I know I won't be able to talk to them until after school.
> 
> I'm so unsure of what to do. My acupuncturist would like me to wait another 3 months before trying again to let all she is doing (supplements and acupuncture) to start working. I am so afraid to do that! With the diagnosis of DOR, I just feel like I don't have much time. On the other hand, if it would give it a better chance of being sucessful it might be worth thinking about. This is so expensive to be doing with my insurance covering NONE of it and me doing it on my own (on a teachers salary no less). UGH!!! I was so hoping this month worked. :cry:

I gave acupuncture a try for 5 months.......I feel better both emotionally and physically. I began to see good signs immediately but after 1 month, after my period with acu - I noticed it! my period was different, better, brighter, longer, no cramps, no mood swings. My circulation is a hell of a lot better now.
hope it helps you too. good luck.


----------



## diliapickle

vjpfeif - Good luck on Friday! I will hopefully be joining you and getting my IUI Friday as well! Fingers crossed we both get our November babies :flower:

Haj - Good luck at the RE tonight!!


----------



## haj624

diliapickle said:


> vjpfeif - Good luck on Friday! I will hopefully be joining you and getting my IUI Friday as well! Fingers crossed we both get our November babies :flower:
> 
> Haj - Good luck at the RE tonight!!

Thank You!!


----------



## vjpfeif

Dilia fx for you on friday as well.:thumbup:


----------



## Nicker

Good luck tonight Haj!


----------



## drsquid

yay!! email from fedex, sperm is in the mail.. heh the silly things i know. this time i ordered it in advance as i dont seem to get charged for storage. i also told my re that i want a count this time. still havent figured out how the timing will work out but i guess it isnt work worrying about til next weds. stupid washer wont drain, getting the plumber to check the pipes tomorrow, then thurs i go to get my pipes checked (hsg). found a completey geeky article about my re last night. he apparently went off to the amazon to study with tribal shamans


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Hi Dolls~
I have been following this thread religiously, and I thought it might be time to jump on!
I will be going for my second IUI here soon, any day now. We have tried one prior, but unfortunately, it ended in a BFN. I do believe it was just not the right time and thats why it happened that way. I do feel a lot better after taking a couple months off and really focusing on myself. My first IUI seemed to be high stress, a lot of testing, which I know all you girls can relate. I was taking femara, and what not, and for whatever reason, it just was not the right time for me:) 
Since then, we have switched insurance providers, and thus, RE. This time seems a lot different. DH(mostly) and I have decided to try unmedicated cycles, and while usually I am a control freak, this time I'm taking a backseat. We are unmonitored other than ovulation testing, and it has honestly, been a lot less stressful. The first time it was so discouraging knowing everything, and it was still unsuccessful, this moment, it's up to God and Mother Nature, and honestly we can try to skew it in our favor, but ultimately it whill happen when it's supposed to happen, so I am taking the best care of me and sending the energy out there that Im so ready to be a mommy. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Nicker

adroplet said:


> I'm thinking the same as you are............i'm really positive that this will be the cycle it happens. The specimen for today's was very good. fingers crossed they find the egg.
> :dust::dust::dust:

Does that mean you are PUPO?


----------



## Nicker

Jacquelyn - welcome and good luck!


----------



## BlueBird2372

Hi BabyOnMyOwn (me too!!)
I am too doing 3 cycles of donor IUI first - for starters... my clinic sells "3 for the price of 2" package for treatment + sperm (they are also a major UK sperm bank) and their statistics show that it takes 2.6 attempts on average to conceive via IUI (for those who do of course).... Fingers crossed!
The next step will be "IVF Light" (with no/little drugs)...
Best wishes to you,
BlueBird


----------



## adroplet

Nicker said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the same as you are............i'm really positive that this will be the cycle it happens. The specimen for today's was very good. fingers crossed they find the egg.
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Does that mean you are PUPO?Click to expand...

I've been PUPO before and it totally broke my heart when AF came. I think I just want to be really calm and really positive for the next 2 weeks. 
OMG, it must be the trigger but I had a crying session today. Out of nowhere and i had to make some chamomile tea and lie down for a bit. feel better now but i feel like a ticking time bomb.


----------



## kalmeida1985

We did our first IUI in Feb and will be doing our second in March. Looking for some ttc buddies.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Haj- Good Luck tonight! Let me know what the RE says!

Nicker and adroplet- Fingers crossed for you that you are right and this is your month!

Jacqulyn- Welcome and good luck!

Drs- Yay for getting the sperm shipped! The past two times Ive done it I have had it shipped to my house and taken it with me in the container to the drs office. 

Vgpfeif and Dilia- Good luck Friday!

Tella- yay for 2 eggs!

Fertile, Mama and Sibling- I am SO happy for you!!!

Elle and Isela- Sorry about your BFN

Sully, Blue and One- Fingers crossed for you all!

Jchic- good luck with the new RE in March. 

Frolicky and drs- Will you be doing a third iui next month?

Welcome Pinkand Allie!

Whew, I THINK I got everyone. If I missed you I am SO sorry!!


AFM, I'm still processing everything today and trying to decide what I want to do next. It's hard to not be disocuraged. I don't think I really expected the IUI to work the first time (I know it rarely does), but I was so hopeful this time. I know I will be back to feeling more postive about moving forward but as I told a friend tonight "I'll get back to being upbeat and positive soon, it just makes me sad today."


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Welcome kalmeida!


----------



## drsquid

baby- yup. on to number 3. should be somewhere around the 12th or so (which is a sundy when they arent open so..)i dont actually need the sperm til then so.. getting it shipped there. plus i ordered 2 cause the shipping is the same. makes me more comfortable to know that if the count is bad i have a backup (though i never got them to do a count before). i wouldnt want the responsibility of having it at my house (plus that is more paperwork).


----------



## Mrsnyfl

Hello ladies! On my first dose of clomid 25 mg then waiting a positive ovulation test, then my first iui hopefully by next week! I am trying not to be negative but like some you have said, if it's meant to be , god can only decide! Good luck to you all!


----------



## Nicker

Mrsnyfl said:


> Hello ladies! On my first dose of clomid 25 mg then waiting a positive ovulation test, then my first iui hopefully by next week! I am trying not to be negative but like some you have said, if it's meant to be , god can only decide! Good luck to you all!

Welcome :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all! Can I join you? I will be doing my first IUI this cycle, and I'm so excited/hopeful for the first time in a long while. I am doing 100mg Clomid for 5 days (CD 3-7). Next step is a scan on March 7th, and possible trigger (ovidrel) if I'm ready. The IUI will be 24 hours later (is that too soon???). Freaking out a little because I usually O 36-48 hours after my natural LH surge, and worried my IUI will be timed too early... ??

Also for those ladies taking clomid... does it move up your ovulation date? 

Thanks and hoping for good results for all of us!


----------



## Nicker

Haj and Babyonmyown do you want your status on page 1 to change or is it still to early?

I am so tired tonight. It isn't 8:00 yet and I want to go to bed! My nose is all stuffed up too :(


----------



## Nicker

DaisyQ said:


> Hi all! Can I join you? I will be doing my first IUI this cycle, and I'm so excited/hopeful for the first time in a long while. I am doing 100mg Clomid for 5 days (CD 3-7). Next step is a scan on March 7th, and possible trigger (ovidrel) if I'm ready. The IUI will be 24 hours later (is that too soon???). Freaking out a little because I usually O 36-48 hours after my natural LH surge, and worried my IUI will be timed too early... ??
> 
> Also for those ladies taking clomid... does it move up your ovulation date?
> 
> Thanks and hoping for good results for all of us!

Welcome. My doc does IUI 24 hours after trigger too. For some people trigger is earlier than normal with Clomid. I was a slow responder to Clomid but when I did Clomid with Bravelle I triggered on CD10. :dust:


----------



## isela

kalmeida1985 said:


> We did our first IUI in Feb and will be doing our second in March. Looking for some ttc buddies.

HI Mi fist IUI was in Feb too and i will be doing our second in march. 
im in CD 5 :hug:


----------



## kalmeida1985

Hello. I would love to be part of this group. Go for second IUI middle of March. Would love some TTC buddies :hugs:


----------



## Nicker

adroplet said:


> I've been PUPO before and it totally broke my heart when AF came. I think I just want to be really calm and really positive for the next 2 weeks.
> OMG, it must be the trigger but I had a crying session today. Out of nowhere and i had to make some chamomile tea and lie down for a bit. feel better now but i feel like a ticking time bomb.

Just a heads up camomile tea is a no no once you are pregnant.


----------



## DaisyQ

Nicker said:


> Welcome. My doc does IUI 24 hours after trigger too. For some people trigger is earlier than normal with Clomid. I was a slow responder to Clomid but when I did Clomid with Bravelle I triggered on CD10. :dust:

Wow - CD 10 - that's crazy! I can't imagine Oing so early, although of course I would welcome a shorter cycle. Last cycle I O'ed on CD 20 (ugh) because the HSG totally messed with my cycle, causing a 6 day mid-cycle bleed. Anyway, just so excited.

Can I ask - do you O on your own regularly without meds? I guess I'm wondering if clomid and other meds affect women differently, depending on if they have ovulation issues, or not. In my case, I ovulate on my own, but using clomid is to help produce more eggs, to increase my chances.


----------



## kalmeida1985

Would love to join this group. We are starting our second IUI cycle


----------



## Nicker

DaisyQ said:


> Wow - CD 10 - that's crazy! I can't imagine Oing so early, although of course I would welcome a shorter cycle. Last cycle I O'ed on CD 20 (ugh) because the HSG totally messed with my cycle, causing a 6 day mid-cycle bleed. Anyway, just so excited.
> 
> Can I ask - do you O on your own regularly without meds? I guess I'm wondering if clomid and other meds affect women differently, depending on if they have ovulation issues, or not. In my case, I ovulate on my own, but using clomid is to help produce more eggs, to increase my chances.

I don't chart or anything so I am not sure if I ovulate on my own. I think sometimes yes and sometimes no. Since I am single it never mattered much.


----------



## Nicker

kalmeida1985 said:


> Would love to join this group. We are starting our second IUI cycle

Welcome. :)


----------



## Nicker

Nicker said:


> Just a heads up camomile tea is a no no once you are pregnant.

Well okay everything I read tonight is conflicting. Some places say it is fine others say bad.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Nicker. Curious how the clomid will affect me... I will keep you all posted.  And GL with the TWW!


----------



## kalmeida1985

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Tella

jacquelyn > Welcome :wave: GL with your unmedicated IUI's, I wish I could but my O is to unpredictable so I cant. But then again im not gonna need another one as this is gonna be my bfp cycle!!

BlueBird > Hope you dont need a next step and get your BFP from this cycle!

adroplet > GL with the TWW, it is hard to be PUPO but I think it is worth it. Hope your TWW flies by and brings a BFP along.

kalmeida > Welcome :wave:, GL with your next IUI. What protocol are you following?

BabyOnMyOwn > I told my DH also I need a day to wallow in mysery and I will be back in the game after AF came, and that was exactly what happened. AF came and it gave me a new sense of encouragement. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Mrsnyfl > WOW 25mg, I havent heard of a Clomid dosage that low. Do you have to break the tablet in half? GL, hope you a first time success story!!!

DaisyQ > Welcome :hugs: happy to see you have found this thread it just as great as the SMEP one!!!! I also hope you a first time success story! When I took Clomid before IUI, it made me o on CD14 everytime, hope it does the same for you!

Nicker > Loving your PUPO symptoms :thumbup:

isela > Welcome :wave:, GL hope you get a quick BFP!

AFM > CD12 for me today :happydance: I triggered last night, but did it 2 hours later so my IUI will be 38 hrs past trigger, naughty I know but I will chance it. It burned a lot last night, wow but I got it all in. DH is scheduled for 8am and I should be around 11am, Im super excited. Praying DH has great numbers like last time again, better would also be fine fx'd :dance:

:dust: to all the lady's here :hug:


----------



## Nicker

So Tella as soon as I get home from work I will make your status PUPO?


----------



## Tella

I will certainly be PUPO after 11am tomorrow morning :thumbup: so you more than welcome to :hugs:


----------



## Nicker

Tella said:


> I will certainly be PUPO after 11am tomorrow morning :thumbup: so you more than welcome to :hugs:

Right tomorrow my bad. 

I am still PUPO and optimistic but symptoms mean nothing when you do progesterone suppositories.


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies. DH and I went to the RE for the first time last night and he was actually really nice to us. he addressed all my questions and concerns. He did a sono last night and he did some bloodwork. the bloodwork was an hcg (to see if I'm pregnant. which he told me I shouldnt be surprised if it come back negative.), pregesterone, and he did genetics testing. which pretty much was to see if i was a carrier for anything....cystic fibrosis...something like that. He's sending DH in for some bloodwork today. I have to go to a lab for some bloodwork. He says he feels with DH's morphology and what not surgery really wouldnt help and he thinks we will have to do IVF. but he said he doesnt want to make any guesses like other ppl have been doing. he wants to know exactly what is wrong. he seemed like he genuinely wanted to help and like he was tailoring a plan specifically for us which was great. he wasnt like this is the first step i take with everyone then the second. I have to call them when I get my period then on day 3 of my period he wants me to get bloodwork and then again once between days 21-24 of my cycle. He told us he cant see why we wouldnt be pregnant within 6 months. But he wants to see exactly what all the bloodwork says first. He suggested we skip IUI this month, so pretty much we'll be taking the next month off from ttc.:cry:

Nicker-I'll wait till I hear from the DR today to make it officially a BFN but I'm sure it will be :nope:


----------



## jchic

Haj - IVf will get you prego right away! Seems like you are in good hands with your doc, trust in him and have faith this will work. At least this new cycle is a break from the meds etc which is good too as it allows your body to prepare for the new fresh awesome cycle you have coming uP!!!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Haj - IVf will get you prego right away! Seems like you are in good hands with your doc, trust in him and have faith this will work. At least this new cycle is a break from the meds etc which is good too as it allows your body to prepare for the new fresh awesome cycle you have coming uP!!!

yeah i'm just a worrier and ive seen ppl go through multiple IVF's and it doesnt work. Plus DH's insurance covers 3 IVF's in your lifetime but they cover 75%. So I'm just nervouse about how much it will cost and if we'll have the money and also since we only have 3 IVF's for our lifeime I'm worried about it not working in 3. I really am trying to be positive but I just feel like there is constantly so much I have to worry about.

Yeah, I'm actually kinda glad to be off meds for a month.


----------



## Nicker

haj624 said:


> yeah i'm just a worrier and ive seen ppl go through multiple IVF's and it doesnt work. Plus DH's insurance covers 3 IVF's in your lifetime but they cover 75%. So I'm just nervouse about how much it will cost and if we'll have the money and also since we only have 3 IVF's for our lifeime I'm worried about it not working in 3. I really am trying to be positive but I just feel like there is constantly so much I have to worry about.
> 
> Yeah, I'm actually kinda glad to be off meds for a month.

It will work for you


----------



## haj624

Nicker said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> yeah i'm just a worrier and ive seen ppl go through multiple IVF's and it doesnt work. Plus DH's insurance covers 3 IVF's in your lifetime but they cover 75%. So I'm just nervouse about how much it will cost and if we'll have the money and also since we only have 3 IVF's for our lifeime I'm worried about it not working in 3. I really am trying to be positive but I just feel like there is constantly so much I have to worry about.
> 
> Yeah, I'm actually kinda glad to be off meds for a month.
> 
> It will work for youClick to expand...

Thanks hun!!


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Thank you all for the welcome! 
I have a question~ Usually, my cycles are pretty short, around 24-25 days, so I usually o on/around the 10th day. My hubby and I did take a break for awhile trying as the first unsuccesful IUI was pretty heartbreaking, so I havent been tracking it as well. Over the past two months, I've been getting extremely healthy, not that I wasn't before, but really just making sure what I eat is going to be as healthy as it can in order to support hopefully a pregnancy. This month, it seems like I am never going to O- Currently I'm on CD 12, do you think that maybe due to changes in my diet I have maybe elongated my cycle ( Which I think could be a good thing, as my lil eggies have always been on the small side) and I should O in the next couple of days?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Haj- sounds like the RE is doing a great job looking in to everything! IVF will work for you!! 

AFM, I started taking the progesterone last night like my dr said to but then I started spotting right before bed. I don't know if this is AF or not, because I don't normally start off as light as this has been. UGH! I have decided that I will do what the dr recommended and try one more month (it's my birthday month AND St. Patricks Day and I'm more than a little Irish so hopefully I'll have good luck on my side!) and if for any reason it doesn't work then I will take some time off before trying again. That way I can let the acupuncture and supplements do their thing and maybe lose some of the weight I have put on in the past 4 months of being on fertility drugs.


----------



## Nicker

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Haj- sounds like the RE is doing a great job looking in to everything! IVF will work for you!!
> 
> AFM, I started taking the progesterone last night like my dr said to but then I started spotting right before bed. I don't know if this is AF or not, because I don't normally start off as light as this has been. UGH! I have decided that I will do what the dr recommended and try one more month (it's my birthday month AND St. Patricks Day and I'm more than a little Irish so hopefully I'll have good luck on my side!) and if for any reason it doesn't work then I will take some time off before trying again. That way I can let the acupuncture and supplements do their thing and maybe lose some of the weight I have put on in the past 4 months of being on fertility drugs.

:thumbup:


----------



## haj624

question...i was looking at some IVF stuff online and i saw someone mention they had to take BCP. is that birth control pills i dont really see how that makes sense.


----------



## oneof14

My friend did a round of IVF and she said that they do that to "calm" your system. Apparently your on it for a week.


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> My friend did a round of IVF and she said that they do that to "calm" your system. Apparently your on it for a week.

 i cant take bcp bc i have a high blood clot rate. do you need to take them?


----------



## oneof14

That I dont know, sorry. I am sure if you decide to go through IVF, that is something you can disucss with your RE.


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> That I dont know, sorry. I am sure if you decide to go through IVF, that is something you can disucss with your RE.

ok thanks. yeah we definitely are because according to out re that mioght be out only option


----------



## oneof14

haj624 said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> That I dont know, sorry. I am sure if you decide to go through IVF, that is something you can disucss with your RE.
> 
> ok thanks. yeah we definitely are because according to out re that mioght be out only optionClick to expand...

Do you mind if I ask why he said that is your only option?


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> That I dont know, sorry. I am sure if you decide to go through IVF, that is something you can disucss with your RE.
> 
> ok thanks. yeah we definitely are because according to out re that mioght be out only optionClick to expand...
> 
> Do you mind if I ask why he said that is your only option?Click to expand...

my husbad has very low morphology and the doctor said with my past 2 IUI's I've had a total of 8 follicles and it didnt work and shouldve. so he said he feels that IUI isnt going to work for us.


----------



## DaisyQ

How low is low (morphology)... just curious! 

My guess is that your RE thinks that IVF with ICSI might be your best bet?

Also the hormone in BCP that leads to blood clots is, I think, progesterone... You will also be put on progesterone following IVF. If you are at increased risk for blood clots, they may also put you on an anticoagulant (but they will test your blood first, to see how quickly it clots).


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> How low is low (morphology)... just curious!
> 
> My guess is that your RE thinks that IVF with ICSI might be your best bet?
> 
> Also the hormone in BCP that leads to blood clots is, I think, progesterone... You will also be put on progesterone following IVF. If you are at increased risk for blood clots, they may also put you on an anticoagulant (but they will test your blood first, to see how quickly it clots).

He has had 2 SA. With the first one his normal count was 5%, with the most recent one it was 2 %.

I'm not really sure. Last night was just our initial consult so he sent us both for blood work. 

Now I'm worrying like crazy I forgot to tell the doctor that last night.


----------



## oneof14

haj624 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> How low is low (morphology)... just curious!
> 
> My guess is that your RE thinks that IVF with ICSI might be your best bet?
> 
> Also the hormone in BCP that leads to blood clots is, I think, progesterone... You will also be put on progesterone following IVF. If you are at increased risk for blood clots, they may also put you on an anticoagulant (but they will test your blood first, to see how quickly it clots).
> 
> He has had 2 SA. With the first one his normal count was 5%, with the most recent one it was 2 %.
> 
> I'm not really sure. Last night was just our initial consult so he sent us both for blood work.
> 
> Now I'm worrying like crazy I forgot to tell the doctor that last night.Click to expand...

I am complete worry wort as well. I didnt know they tested for that during IUI (I know for the initial SA), I know they test the count. Good luck and I am sure everything will work out for the best! That's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> How low is low (morphology)... just curious!
> 
> My guess is that your RE thinks that IVF with ICSI might be your best bet?
> 
> Also the hormone in BCP that leads to blood clots is, I think, progesterone... You will also be put on progesterone following IVF. If you are at increased risk for blood clots, they may also put you on an anticoagulant (but they will test your blood first, to see how quickly it clots).
> 
> He has had 2 SA. With the first one his normal count was 5%, with the most recent one it was 2 %.
> 
> I'm not really sure. Last night was just our initial consult so he sent us both for blood work.
> 
> Now I'm worrying like crazy I forgot to tell the doctor that last night.Click to expand...
> 
> I am complete worry wort as well. I didnt know they tested for that during IUI (I know for the initial SA), I know they test the count. Good luck and I am sure everything will work out for the best! That's what I keep telling myself.Click to expand...

Test for what during IUI? If youre talking about the blood clot rate I found that out like 3 years ago when I was diagnosed with PCOS. But as far as morphology they didnt test that during the IUI but he has had two SA's done since December and thats what the SA's said.


----------



## DaisyQ

Don't stress - you can tell the doc anything you forgot in a follow up appointment - I'm sure that once your bloodwork is done, you will meet with him again to discuss next steps, and you can bring it up then. But I'd start writing down all your questions as they occur to you, so you don't forget!

Interesting about the morph. My DH has just had the one SA, and his morph was 6%, which worried me at the time, but the doc says it's OK. I guess we'll see if we get pregnant with IUI (my first one will be this month and we will try 3 I think), and if not, it's onto IVF..


----------



## oneof14

haj624 said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> How low is low (morphology)... just curious!
> 
> My guess is that your RE thinks that IVF with ICSI might be your best bet?
> 
> Also the hormone in BCP that leads to blood clots is, I think, progesterone... You will also be put on progesterone following IVF. If you are at increased risk for blood clots, they may also put you on an anticoagulant (but they will test your blood first, to see how quickly it clots).
> 
> He has had 2 SA. With the first one his normal count was 5%, with the most recent one it was 2 %.
> 
> I'm not really sure. Last night was just our initial consult so he sent us both for blood work.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm worrying like crazy I forgot to tell the doctor that last night.Click to expand...
> 
> I am complete worry wort as well. I didnt know they tested for that during IUI (I know for the initial SA), I know they test the count. Good luck and I am sure everything will work out for the best! That's what I keep telling myself.Click to expand...
> 
> Test for what during IUI? If youre talking about the blood clot rate I found that out like 3 years ago when I was diagnosed with PCOS. But as far as morphology they didnt test that during the IUI but he has had two SA's done since December and thats what the SA's said.Click to expand...

Sorry, I was talking about the morphology.


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> Don't stress - you can tell the doc anything you forgot in a follow up appointment - I'm sure that once your bloodwork is done, you will meet with him again to discuss next steps, and you can bring it up then. But I'd start writing down all your questions as they occur to you, so you don't forget!
> 
> Interesting about the morph. My DH has just had the one SA, and his morph was 6%, which worried me at the time, but the doc says it's OK. I guess we'll see if we get pregnant with IUI (my first one will be this month and we will try 3 I think), and if not, it's onto IVF..

Well I was already a crazy lady and just called the office lol. They're going to hate me. She said oh ok, he may want you to get more bloodwork I'll let you know. I just felt better telling them now, in case they wanted to do any additional testing before we made a game plan.

The doctor said if it's under 5 thats when they worry more. We did 2 IUI's but the RE last nigth said after a total of 8 follicles if it didn't owrk, it probably wouldnt. He wanted us to take this month off while were doing bloodwork and making a game plan.


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah... 8 follicles is a LOT! I think a lot of REs would have canceled the IUI because the chance for multiples would be high with 8 follicles. It does sound like there may be an issue with his sperm fertilizing your eggs, and you may need ICSI as a next step.

Good thinking about calling in - that way they can test you for blood clotting disorders while they are at it.


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> Yeah... 8 follicles is a LOT! I think a lot of REs would have canceled the IUI because the chance for multiples would be high with 8 follicles. It does sound like there may be an issue with his sperm fertilizing your eggs, and you may need ICSI as a next step.
> 
> Good thinking about calling in - that way they can test you for blood clotting disorders while they are at it.

well no, it was 8 follicles between 2 cycles. 3 follicles in January and 5 in February. It was my OBGYN that we were going to for IUI's, last night was our first appt with an RE. I dont really know much about ICSI and all that. I will do my research (bc thats the type of person I am lol) but I want to see what the doctor has to say as well.

Yeah I wouldnt have been able to stop thinking about it lol. And when all this other blood work is in I just want to have everything in line. I'm very A type in case you havent noticed lol


----------



## DaisyQ

I think most of us are type A - I certainly am - at least about certain things, TTC being one of them. 

Maybe that's the problem! Haha. Trying to let go a little bit myself, and when the RN called to say I could start meds this cycle, I didn't even ask her for my bloodwork results (typically I'd want to know my results, FSH etc.). Also trying to go with the flow for my IUI, which will be ~ 24 hours after my trigger shot, when I worry that is too soon because I usually O on the later side, like 36-48 hours after the LH surge shows up.


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> I think most of us are type A - I certainly am - at least about certain things, TTC being one of them.
> 
> Maybe that's the problem! Haha. Trying to let go a little bit myself, and when the RN called to say I could start meds this cycle, I didn't even ask her for my bloodwork results (typically I'd want to know my results, FSH etc.). Also trying to go with the flow for my IUI, which will be ~ 24 hours after my trigger shot, when I worry that is too soon because I usually O on the later side, like 36-48 hours after the LH surge shows up.

I'm impressed because I dont have that self control. That's my problem I can never relax and I really need to figure out how to because I'm driving myself crazy.


----------



## haj624

Nicker-The Dr. called and my blood test was negative so you can change me to a BFN:cry:


----------



## DaisyQ

Aww... :hugs: But onto bigger better things with higher odds!

Have you tried accupuncture or reflexology or yoga? I know that trying to force yourself to do these things is hard, because they force you to slow down, but it is important. I can't remember which book I read this in, it was either Making Babies or Perfect Hormone Balance for Fertility, but one of these REs was saying how if we are too stressed, our bodies interpret those signals as "danger" and it can hamper fertility further, because evolutionarily, women weren't meant to get pregnant in times of insecurity, stress and danger. So as much as possible, try to self-soothe and slow down. I wish I could quit my job, because that would help me so much to slow down and relax. Since I can't do that, my hubs is on strict instructions to be a sweetie and not cause any undue conflict! (he is even more type A than me, and can be very arugmentative, but is a gem nonetheless).


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> Aww... :hugs: But onto bigger better things with higher odds!
> 
> Have you tried accupuncture or reflexology or yoga? I know that trying to force yourself to do these things is hard, because they force you to slow down, but it is important. I can't remember which book I read this in, it was either Making Babies or Perfect Hormone Balance for Fertility, but one of these REs was saying how if we are too stressed, our bodies interpret those signals as "danger" and it can hamper fertility further, because evolutionarily, women weren't meant to get pregnant in times of insecurity, stress and danger. So as much as possible, try to self-soothe and slow down. I wish I could quit my job, because that would help me so much to slow down and relax. Since I can't do that, my hubs is on strict instructions to be a sweetie and not cause any undue conflict! (he is even more type A than me, and can be very arugmentative, but is a gem nonetheless).

Thanks love!

No I need to try to look into something though. Maybe like meditation or something. My hubby is great but im going to have to tell him the same thing.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hey, did we get married on the same day??? June 25?


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> Hey, did we get married on the same day??? June 25?

We got married on June 24th. So close!!


----------



## DaisyQ

That's awesome. :happydance: FX we will both be knocked up soon.


----------



## jchic

Really? Snooki is pregnant, are you freaking joking?!?!?! Grrrr


----------



## diliapickle

jchic said:


> Really? Snooki is pregnant, are you freaking joking?!?!?! Grrrr

That was exactly my reaction as well!


----------



## DaisyQ

:rofl: Jchiceroo! You crack me up!

Let's put it this way... just think about how much sex she's probably been having! The rest of us are so weary, we barely even have any anymore!


----------



## kalmeida1985

Cycle day 3 and starting Femara 2.5mg today. Looking forward to getting my BFP with y'all :thumbup:


----------



## jchic

Ha! So true. Having sex for fun? What is that exactly?! We are on a mission here!


----------



## Nicker

haj624 said:


> Nicker-The Dr. called and my blood test was negative so you can change me to a BFN:cry:

:(


----------



## oneof14

jchic said:


> Really? Snooki is pregnant, are you freaking joking?!?!?! Grrrr

My thoughts exactly! Its a cruel joke! March will be our month ladies![-o&lt;


----------



## froliky2011

Wow!! These thread move fast. I have been so busy. 

BabyOnMyOwn- :hugs: I hope you get a :bfp: :dust:

Haj - Sorry about :witch: :hugs: Glad you are seeing an RE now and can get down to the bottom of things and get real results. 

VJ, Dillia, Bluebird, Tella - Good Luck Ladies!!!!!!! :baby::baby:

Jacqelyn - Ovulating a little later is better. Sounds like you have a great plan. Welcome and Good Luck!!

Kalm & Mrsnyfl - Welcome!! :flower:

Daisy - I am probably doing IUI around March 8th or so. I will know more tomorrow after my scan. We'll be close together. Welcome too!

Isela - Welcome again and Good Luck with your next IUI!! 

Jchic - :hugs: On to the next round!

AFM: I had acupuncture on Monday morning and this morning. Yoga on Saturday, Sunday, Wednesday, and Tomorrow morning. I did a sauna tonight. Started drinking red rasberrry tea, taking a different iron supplement and have my scan tomorrow. I love the acupuncture. I did not feel much of a difference until today. Wow!! I feel fabulous!! She said I need to build the blood up (hence the extra iron, Vitamin C etc.) so the baby can implant etc. I feel like the acupuncture was the best decision I made. I just feel good and calm. Ahh! Stay Positive & Don't sweat the Small Stuff!! :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> Wow!! These thread move fast. I have been so busy.
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn- :hugs: I hope you get a :bfp: :dust:
> 
> Haj - Sorry about :witch: :hugs: Glad you are seeing an RE now and can get down to the bottom of things and get real results.
> 
> VJ, Dillia, Bluebird, Tella - Good Luck Ladies!!!!!!! :baby::baby:
> 
> Jacqelyn - Ovulating a little later is better. Sounds like you have a great plan. Welcome and Good Luck!!
> 
> Kalm & Mrsnyfl - Welcome!! :flower:
> 
> Daisy - I am probably doing IUI around March 8th or so. I will know more tomorrow after my scan. We'll be close together. Welcome too!
> 
> Isela - Welcome again and Good Luck with your next IUI!!
> 
> Jchic - :hugs: On to the next round!
> 
> AFM: I had acupuncture on Monday morning and this morning. Yoga on Saturday, Sunday, Wednesday, and Tomorrow morning. I did a sauna tonight. Started drinking red rasberrry tea, taking a different iron supplement and have my scan tomorrow. I love the acupuncture. I did not feel much of a difference until today. Wow!! I feel fabulous!! She said I need to build the blood up (hence the extra iron, Vitamin C etc.) so the baby can implant etc. I feel like the acupuncture was the best decision I made. I just feel good and calm. Ahh! Stay Positive & Don't sweat the Small Stuff!! :hugs:

I agree with you on the acupuncture! I've been going as well and I've been feeling positive and relaxed. I am going to try yoga. I am so happy you are feeling relaxed and positive!! Lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## froliky2011

Oneof14 - Oh, I missed you!! I am so sorry. :dohh: You are waiting to ovulate right?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ow I've missed so much. I'm so sorry for those of you that IUI hasn't worked for and are now facing IVF. At least it's another option to get you your presious miracle. :huge:
To all of you in the 2ww or pupo, so excited to hear your results. We need more BFP's than 6!
Those waiting to O get busy and have fun. Don't let meds get the best of you.
Love, hugs and all the best ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Froliky! Wow, we will be close together! So curious if I'll be triggered on march 7th - then the iui will also be march 8. Crazy!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and I'm also doing accupuncture. SO relaxing.


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> Oneof14 - Oh, I missed you!! I am so sorry. :dohh: You are waiting to ovulate right?

Yes, I am on my 2nd day of Femara, I have my scan on Sunday. [-o&lt; everything goes well this time. I was a bit stressed during my 1st IUI, so I am doing acupuncture, working out and trying to be as relaxed as possible. Where are you in your cycle?

Duh, just read your post again.. Good luck with your scan!


----------



## adroplet

Nicker said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> Just a heads up camomile tea is a no no once you are pregnant.
> 
> Well okay everything I read tonight is conflicting. Some places say it is fine others say bad.Click to expand...

I read the same. It just says not to consume large doses or concentrated amounts. I'll have to ask.

Froliky - Awesome, i love your game plan. I did just a bout the same things........just make sure the tea is Red Raspberry LEAF Tea. Gotta say the leaf, anything other than leaf is just flavored stuff.
good luck.


----------



## Nicker

Okay.... 1 BFP so far for all of the February IUIs... Seriously. We are due for another. Hoping that puts the odds in my favor since I am the next one to test. I bought 4 frers today. I will use one tomorrow to test my trigger. It is gone with my internet cheapies. Actually was gone 6 days after trigger on cheapies. After tomorrow I will test on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday. Beta is one week from tomorrow.:wacko:

I want us all to see :bfp: soon!!


----------



## Equal

Hello Ladies...On the Clomid train again! Day 1!!!!


----------



## Nicker

Equal said:


> Hello Ladies...On the Clomid train again! Day 1!!!!

Fingers crossed that you are symptom free and preggers this cycle.[-o&lt;


----------



## Nicker

Hmmm... I friend, who is done having kids, just posted a link on facebook for unique and beautiful baby names. Why she would post that is beyond me, but I read a new name I think I kind of like.. Jazlyn. Call her Jaz.


----------



## fertilesoul

Equal: GL! Third times the charm!


----------



## drsquid

yup i have fingers crossed for 3rd time is a charm. tomorrow am is my hsg, fingers crossed


----------



## Sully

If I had an Iui on 2/24. Should I be hurting today? I have had this pain since the night of the Iui.


----------



## MrsC8776

Equal said:


> Hello Ladies...On the Clomid train again! Day 1!!!!

Fx for you! I hope this will be your last IUI and you get your BFP! 



drsquid said:


> yup i have fingers crossed for 3rd time is a charm. tomorrow am is my hsg, fingers crossed

Good luck on the hsg tomorrow. It's really not bad at all. Did they tell you to take anything before you go in?



Sully said:


> If I had an Iui on 2/24. Should I be hurting today? I have had this pain since the night of the Iui.

Sully what kind of pain are you having? I didn't have any pain after any of my IUI's. 

You ladies in here move very fast! I can't keep up lol. Sorry for the ladies I missed and I know theres a lot of them. I said I would pop in every once in a while to check in and I will try to be better about that. :hugs: to all and I hope you are all on your way to BFP's!!


----------



## Jacquelyn718

froliky2011 said:


> Wow!! These thread move fast. I have been so busy.
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn- :hugs: I hope you get a :bfp: :dust:
> 
> Haj - Sorry about :witch: :hugs: Glad you are seeing an RE now and can get down to the bottom of things and get real results.
> 
> VJ, Dillia, Bluebird, Tella - Good Luck Ladies!!!!!!! :baby::baby:
> 
> Jacqelyn - Ovulating a little later is better. Sounds like you have a great plan. Welcome and Good Luck!!
> 
> Kalm & Mrsnyfl - Welcome!! :flower:
> 
> Daisy - I am probably doing IUI around March 8th or so. I will know more tomorrow after my scan. We'll be close together. Welcome too!
> 
> Isela - Welcome again and Good Luck with your next IUI!!
> 
> Jchic - :hugs: On to the next round!
> 
> AFM: I had acupuncture on Monday morning and this morning. Yoga on Saturday, Sunday, Wednesday, and Tomorrow morning. I did a sauna tonight. Started drinking red rasberrry tea, taking a different iron supplement and have my scan tomorrow. I love the acupuncture. I did not feel much of a difference until today. Wow!! I feel fabulous!! She said I need to build the blood up (hence the extra iron, Vitamin C etc.) so the baby can implant etc. I feel like the acupuncture was the best decision I made. I just feel good and calm. Ahh! Stay Positive & Don't sweat the Small Stuff!! :hugs:


Thank you so much- I'm trying to get positive, but there's a sneaky suspicion of " what if I don't ovulate this month" the test tonight barely showed any line, but I did just get home from the gym with lots of water, maybe that did it? It's just unusual for me to go later as I'm a pretty regular 24-26 day cycle


----------



## Nicker

drsquid said:


> yup i have fingers crossed for 3rd time is a charm. tomorrow am is my hsg, fingers crossed

good luck.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Well Nicker, AF showed up so you can change my status to :bfn: . I'm feeling a bit upset at the way things happened this last month. I went to my acupuncturist today and she was SO surprised I wasn't pregnent. She said that with the way my pulses were last week she was sure the last iui worked. Makes me think that if I had known about the low progesterone before Monday it might have worked. I guess there isn't anything I can do about it, but it still upsets me.

I talked to my Dr and we are upping the femera to 5 mg day 3-7 then I'll go in for a us to see how it does. I'll have to go in on day 13 (I usually go in on day 12) because of the weekend. This time I will take the progesterone after the iui.


----------



## Nicker

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Well Nicker, AF showed up so you can change my status to :bfn: . I'm feeling a bit upset at the way things happened this last month. I went to my acupuncturist today and she was SO surprised I wasn't pregnent. She said that with the way my pulses were last week she was sure the last iui worked. Makes me think that if I had known about the low progesterone before Monday it might have worked. I guess there isn't anything I can do about it, but it still upsets me.
> 
> I talked to my Dr and we are upping the femera to 5 mg day 3-7 then I'll go in for a us to see how it does. I'll have to go in on day 13 (I usually go in on day 12) because of the weekend. This time I will take the progesterone after the iui.

:(


----------



## drsquid

yeah they said motrin. i actually perform them so.. im not real stressed about the exam, more about the results. plus because i used to work there it is all awkward and annoying but cheaper there than elsewhere since im going out of pocket.


----------



## Sully

It feels like O pains.


----------



## Tella

Sorry about all the BFN's :hugs: 

GL to everyone still waiting to O or in the TWW!

My IUI was surprisingly a lot earlier, at 9:15 so that only makes it 36hrs past trigger! Seems like my doctor decided to narrow down the wait and so that I :haha: o well the :spermy: will just be in place when I O :happydance: I can start feeling O :dance:

So I'm PUPO!!! Testing on 14th of March Fx'd!! Fx'd!!!


----------



## Tella

Froliky > I'm so glad u enjoying ur acupuncture! I love it to bits!

BabyOnMyOwn > so sorry about the bfn, its drustrating when something like that comes out! Glad ur starting with it early next time :hugs:


----------



## kalmeida1985

Nicker said:


> Hopefully we all have great luck! I look forward to getting to know y'all!
> 
> I am in Canada. Where is everyone else?

I am in Ontario Canada. Going on my second IUI this month. Nervous but hopeful!!


----------



## oneof14

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Well Nicker, AF showed up so you can change my status to :bfn: . I'm feeling a bit upset at the way things happened this last month. I went to my acupuncturist today and she was SO surprised I wasn't pregnent. She said that with the way my pulses were last week she was sure the last iui worked. Makes me think that if I had known about the low progesterone before Monday it might have worked. I guess there isn't anything I can do about it, but it still upsets me.
> 
> I talked to my Dr and we are upping the femera to 5 mg day 3-7 then I'll go in for a us to see how it does. I'll have to go in on day 13 (I usually go in on day 12) because of the weekend. This time I will take the progesterone after the iui.

Sorry, I know how upsetting that is. :growlmad:


----------



## oneof14

Welcome!


----------



## Nicker

Tigger still showing a line on frer 8 dpt. Has been gone on an Internet cheapie since 6dpt. It is faint but for sure there.


----------



## DaisyQ

FX it's not the trigger...


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Really? Snooki is pregnant, are you freaking joking?!?!?! Grrrr

its funny i thought of you when i found out because of our convo the other day. i dont friggen get it!!!:dohh:


----------



## oneof14

Tella said:


> Sorry about all the BFN's :hugs:
> 
> GL to everyone still waiting to O or in the TWW!
> 
> My IUI was surprisingly a lot earlier, at 9:15 so that only makes it 36hrs past trigger! Seems like my doctor decided to narrow down the wait and so that I :haha: o well the :spermy: will just be in place when I O :happydance: I can start feeling O :dance:
> 
> So I'm PUPO!!! Testing on 14th of March Fx'd!! Fx'd!!!

I am so happy to hear that! Fx'd for a :bfp:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's really strange how a girl like snooki abuses the hell out of her body, but gets pregnant no problem. No fair huh?


----------



## DaisyQ

But her uterus is probably overrun in sperm... so there's that, too... I get the sense she is pretty active.


----------



## Nicker

DaisyQ said:


> FX it's not the trigger...

7dpiui too early to not be trigger.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

haj624 said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Really? Snooki is pregnant, are you freaking joking?!?!?! Grrrr
> 
> its funny i thought of you when i found out because of our convo the other day. i dont friggen get it!!!:dohh:Click to expand...

It drives me crazy sometimes when I hear things like that or am flipping channels and come across something like 19 and counting and see that they are pregnant AGAIN!!


----------



## diliapickle

Tella said:


> Sorry about all the BFN's :hugs:
> 
> GL to everyone still waiting to O or in the TWW!
> 
> My IUI was surprisingly a lot earlier, at 9:15 so that only makes it 36hrs past trigger! Seems like my doctor decided to narrow down the wait and so that I :haha: o well the :spermy: will just be in place when I O :happydance: I can start feeling O :dance:
> 
> So I'm PUPO!!! Testing on 14th of March Fx'd!! Fx'd!!!

Tella - that is awesome! congrats on being PUPO!! Hope on the 14th you see that BFP :) :flower:

AFM - I just got back from my check in and this time I am ready! yay!! 2 follicles this time too one at 24 and one at 18 so triggering tonight and then IUI tomorrow and Saturday! With a testing date of March 17th which the nurse said should be a lucky day so I hope so! 

Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## froliky2011

adroplet said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> Just a heads up camomile tea is a no no once you are pregnant.
> 
> Well okay everything I read tonight is conflicting. Some places say it is fine others say bad.Click to expand...
> 
> I read the same. It just says not to consume large doses or concentrated amounts. I'll have to ask.
> 
> Froliky - Awesome, i love your game plan. I did just a bout the same things........just make sure the tea is Red Raspberry LEAF Tea. Gotta say the leaf, anything other than leaf is just flavored stuff.
> good luck.Click to expand...

Yep, got it! :)


----------



## froliky2011

Can't write much...on phone. Scan was fabulous! Lining looked great and have a big 18mm follicle (some others too but smaller). Might go Sunday. Fertility monitor will tell and doctor might come in Sunday to look again depending on monitor etc. Xoxo . Wahoooo!


----------



## jchic

haj624 said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Really? Snooki is pregnant, are you freaking joking?!?!?! Grrrr
> 
> its funny i thought of you when i found out because of our convo the other day. i dont friggen get it!!!:dohh:Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHA, I had to post that for you


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> Can't write much...on phone. Scan was fabulous! Lining looked great and have a big 18mm follicle (some others too but smaller). Might go Sunday. Fertility monitor will tell and doctor might come in Sunday to look again depending on monitor etc. Xoxo . Wahoooo!

Thats great! Continue what you are doing to help you relax. I just ordered the raspberry leaf tea today!


----------



## oneof14

diliapickle said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the BFN's :hugs:
> 
> GL to everyone still waiting to O or in the TWW!
> 
> My IUI was surprisingly a lot earlier, at 9:15 so that only makes it 36hrs past trigger! Seems like my doctor decided to narrow down the wait and so that I :haha: o well the :spermy: will just be in place when I O :happydance: I can start feeling O :dance:
> 
> So I'm PUPO!!! Testing on 14th of March Fx'd!! Fx'd!!!
> 
> Tella - that is awesome! congrats on being PUPO!! Hope on the 14th you see that BFP :) :flower:
> 
> AFM - I just got back from my check in and this time I am ready! yay!! 2 follicles this time too one at 24 and one at 18 so triggering tonight and then IUI tomorrow and Saturday! With a testing date of March 17th which the nurse said should be a lucky day so I hope so!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :)Click to expand...

You got some nice Follies there!! good luck and yes the luckiest day of the year!!!


----------



## Tella

Froliky > that's great that you already have such a nice big follicle! 

Dilia > GL with iui tomorrow and Saturday! Go catch that eggy!

AFM > I definitely have O'd after IUI :happydance: 

IUI @ 9:15
O cramps started at 12:30
Still a bit crampy but I have defintely finished! And both sides was sore so both released :dance:


----------



## jchic

yay Tella!!! you are PUPO now!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay Tella! Fertilize eggs, fertilize! Then implant!


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks, Tella and Oneof14 :) 

Tella - great news about Oing and from both sides! How exactly do you know? I have never really felt ovulation pains but would be so nice to feel them and know it had happened! 

Froliky - that is a great size!! Good luck this weekend! Hope it is Sunday for you!


----------



## froliky2011

Tella said:


> Froliky > that's great that you already have such a nice big follicle!
> 
> Dilia > GL with iui tomorrow and Saturday! Go catch that eggy!
> 
> AFM > I definitely have O'd after IUI :happydance:
> 
> IUI @ 9:15
> O cramps started at 12:30
> Still a bit crampy but I have defintely finished! And both sides was sore so both released :dance:

Tella - That's great!!! Wahoooo!!! Perfect timing!! :happydance: :spermy: get the egg now! :)


----------



## froliky2011

Dilla - Wow!!! How fun!!! I wish there was a green clover icon! :dust: :dust: for tomorrow and Saturday.

Oneof14 - Sounds like you are preparing well too. I am right next to you. My monitor says CD8 but I think from the look of my follicle I might be more like CD9. I was not quite sure exactly when HCG became 0. There are a handful of us that will be in the TWW together. :dust: :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

I wanted to add something else. The doctor said my lining looked great! I am attributing it to the grapefruit drinking and red rasberry leaf tea I had along with iron supplements, prenatal vitamins, veggies (extra this week....lots of greens etc.), exercise and acupuncture. That girl might of got pregnant but she's also about 20 years younger than I am so it's different. Once you are nearing 40, I guess you want to take better care of yourself and make sure that you make good decisions for your baby and creating a wonderful womb. :)


----------



## Nicker

I promised myself I wouldn't do this! But I have been thinking. An ic ha a sensitivity of 20miu and a frer early result will pick up 12 miu and sometimes as low as 6miu. A 10000iu dose of hcg obviously does not transfer to 10miu in the urine or it wouldn't make many hpts positive. They say 1 day per 1000 iu of hcg trigger should be enough time to get it out of your system. If my trigger was gone two (maybe three) days ago on an ic could the rest be gone by now? I won't get home for another 1.5 hours but I am so not peeing before then. 7 hours should be enough time to have a good pee sample. Drank a 750 ml in that time frame.


----------



## mamadreams

Wow - SOOO MUCH HAS HAPPENED!!!

I am really sorry for all those who have gotten BFN's - I am really hoping that March and the arrival of spring brings you better luck!

To those who are PUPO and in the TWW - continue to think positive thoughts and treat yourself no differently than you would if you were pregnant. I want to see some more BFP's for a group of women who totally deserve it!

To those who are waiting to O - Here's to fantastic follicles and beautiful linings to encourage implantation!

AFM - my cold is FINALLY subsiding! I am now just past 5 weeks and other than fatigue and sore boobs, don't have any other symptoms. I am trying to get a midwife so that if all goes well, I can have a home water birth. I am also looking into hypnobirthing.


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - Unsure about all that? Just be patient. ;)

Mama - Awe!! Hang in there!!! Lets get to week 13!!!! Take care of that womb! :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

oneof14 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Can't write much...on phone. Scan was fabulous! Lining looked great and have a big 18mm follicle (some others too but smaller). Might go Sunday. Fertility monitor will tell and doctor might come in Sunday to look again depending on monitor etc. Xoxo . Wahoooo!
> 
> Thats great! Continue what you are doing to help you relax. I just ordered the raspberry leaf tea today!Click to expand...


What kind of reasberry leaf tea did you order? I want to get some but am not sure which kind is the best.


----------



## oneof14

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Can't write much...on phone. Scan was fabulous! Lining looked great and have a big 18mm follicle (some others too but smaller). Might go Sunday. Fertility monitor will tell and doctor might come in Sunday to look again depending on monitor etc. Xoxo . Wahoooo!
> 
> Thats great! Continue what you are doing to help you relax. I just ordered the raspberry leaf tea today!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of reasberry leaf tea did you order? I want to get some but am not sure which kind is the best.Click to expand...

I got Traditional Medicinals Organic Raspberry Leaf Herbal Tea. I think as long its raspberry leaf, its ok. There is no caffeine and its organic. I havent tried it yet.


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> Dilla - Wow!!! How fun!!! I wish there was a green clover icon! :dust: :dust: for tomorrow and Saturday.
> 
> Oneof14 - Sounds like you are preparing well too. I am right next to you. My monitor says CD8 but I think from the look of my follicle I might be more like CD9. I was not quite sure exactly when HCG became 0. There are a handful of us that will be in the TWW together. :dust: :dust:

I'm trying, I have to say, I've actually been feeling good. Today is my CD7, I am using the CBFM. Im hoping we can distract eachother during the 2ww.


----------



## froliky2011

Mama -I have the same one as oneof14


----------



## froliky2011

Any of you feel super happy for a long time (30+hours) after acupuncture? Wow! I am a bit concerned because I almost feel delusionally happy. Whew!


----------



## DaisyQ

Just had acupuncture and I feel stoned! In a good way. Fx for everybody.


----------



## vjpfeif

IUI tomorrow morning. Im getting excited. I feel like my follicles are dropping. I have pains in my side. Fx they catch those :spermy:.


----------



## diliapickle

vjpfeif said:


> IUI tomorrow morning. Im getting excited. I feel like my follicles are dropping. I have pains in my side. Fx they catch those :spermy:.

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Nicker

vjpfeif said:


> IUI tomorrow morning. Im getting excited. I feel like my follicles are dropping. I have pains in my side. Fx they catch those :spermy:.

Good luck. I added you to page 1!


----------



## Nicker

Tella - It is official. I have deemed you PUPO


----------



## Nicker

This is my frer from this morning. I really was thinking there wouldn't be a line today. I was testing to make sure trigger was gone but I am sure this is trigger. I don't want to waste another frer. With the line this faint on Thursday by Sunday it should be unlikely to get a false positive right? More likely to get a false negative than a false positive by then?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 7


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> Any of you feel super happy for a long time (30+hours) after acupuncture? Wow! I am a bit concerned because I almost feel delusionally happy. Whew!

I went on Monday and I do feel happy and content! I hope I can stay this way during the 2WW. I go again tomorrow. I think 2x a week is good.


----------



## jchic

NIcker - I def see a line....how many days past trigger are you? This might be NOT the trigger!


----------



## froliky2011

VJ - Good Luck!!!! :dust: :dust: 

Nicker - I am not sure because I don't trigger so I don't know how long you're suppose to wait afterwards etc. You're PUPO though so I am not worried. :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Nicker, I have no idea when you van expect the trigger to fade out completely, but I will say that I read another iui thread on a different site almost compulsively, and the ladies on there usually get their bfps at 11-14 dpo, although a few have been earlier. One woman reported that she tested everyday, to see her trigger fade out, and hopefully her bfp fade in, but there was a line every single day - she got her bfp/beta at 14 dpo. So as the trigger faded out, her own hcg was fading in, so there was no fade out on her hpts...


----------



## Nicker

I was believing trigger. I did decide that I needed to see the trigger gone from the frer today or I would second guess any possible future results. It is now gone and I still feel good. Will test again on Monday 11dpiui


----------



## vjpfeif

Ladies i had my Iui this morning. Now the dreaded tww. Fx.


----------



## adroplet

Nicker said:


> I was believing trigger. I did decide that I needed to see the trigger gone from the frer today or I would second guess any possible future results. It is now gone and I still feel good. Will test again on Monday 11dpiui

Nicker - :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## siblingwishes

Ladies, I just read a great term and I wanted to share:

PAIL - Pregnant After Infertility & Loss

So that is me - PAIL
I feel like somewhat of a survivor...sounds corny eh?


----------



## isela

Today is my CD8 yesturday i finish with letrozole2.5 
i dont feeling like letrozole work this time ....:sad1:


----------



## oneof14

isela said:


> Today is my CD8 yesturday i finish with letrozole2.5
> i dont feeling like letrozole work this time ....:sad1:

How can you tell if its working? I dont feel anything either.


----------



## Nicker

Hey I could feel things happening when it wasn't. This cycle I didn't feel and better results. Still have 1ww though.


----------



## oneof14

QUOTE=Nicker;15864756]Hey I could feel things happening when it wasn't. This cycle I didn't feel and better results. Still have 1ww though.[/QUOTE]

FX'd for :bfp: - You have been so optimistic...


----------



## Nicker

I am trying really hard to be optimistic while remaining level headed. I think I have done pretty good. I am going to try so hard to not test until Monday now that I know trigger is gone. 

The progesterone. Is kicking my ass this time around though. By 8:00 every night I want to be sleeping. I know it is just the progesterone though. 

We are so due for a :bfp: on this board and so far EVERYTHING this cycle has been the opposite of my first. So last times bfn will be opposite too.


----------



## diliapickle

Ok just got back from IUI and had 2 million again. But this month doing back to back so hopefully tomorrow we have another 2 million and then a st. Pattys BFP :) doctor was a lot more positive this month and so am I!


----------



## oneof14

diliapickle said:


> Ok just got back from IUI and had 2 million again. But this month doing back to back so hopefully tomorrow we have another 2 million and then a st. Pattys BFP :) doctor was a lot more positive this month and so am I!


:dust: to you!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

diliapickle said:


> Ok just got back from IUI and had 2 million again. But this month doing back to back so hopefully tomorrow we have another 2 million and then a st. Pattys BFP :) doctor was a lot more positive this month and so am I!

Has your DH been put on anything to improve his stats? My DH had low motility and they used what they refer to as the 'sperm cocktail'. L-carnatine, multivitamins(3times a day), wild salmon oils with omega (twice a day). It helped improve the swimmers.
:dust: for tomorrow's IUI !


----------



## diliapickle

Hopeful42nd said:


> diliapickle said:
> 
> 
> Ok just got back from IUI and had 2 million again. But this month doing back to back so hopefully tomorrow we have another 2 million and then a st. Pattys BFP :) doctor was a lot more positive this month and so am I!
> 
> Has your DH been put on anything to improve his stats? My DH had low motility and they used what they refer to as the 'sperm cocktail'. L-carnatine, multivitamins(3times a day), wild salmon oils with omega (twice a day). It helped improve the swimmers.
> :dust: for tomorrow's IUI !Click to expand...

Not yet, last month they told us when we got the SA results to make an appointment with specialist and the earliest appointment they had was March 8th! So this month we had to go with out any info. Good to know there is a "cocktail" out there that can help! How much did it improve your DH's sperm and how long did it take after taking the cocktail?? Thanks!!



oneof14 said:


> diliapickle said:
> 
> 
> Ok just got back from IUI and had 2 million again. But this month doing back to back so hopefully tomorrow we have another 2 million and then a st. Pattys BFP :) doctor was a lot more positive this month and so am I!
> 
> 
> :dust: to you!!!Click to expand...

Thank you!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It takes 3 cycles as sperm take a while to regenerate. I know that feels like forever so the sooner he can get on something the better. It can't hurt to take some extra vitamins and fish oils for now, or even search online for fetilaid for men.
Who knows, maybe you won't even need another go :)


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks! I did have him start taking vitamins and give up beer for this month! Numbers didn't change much though doing that but it was at least something! Thanks for the info and hopefully we get this cocktail when we go see the specialist because if it does take 3 months I want to start now!! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

And no lap tops on the lap! I swear, I am the lap top nazi! And limit hot showers (not as hot, and not as long). I'd love to get my hubs to sleep more and drink less coffee but that will never happen.


----------



## diliapickle

Haha I too have become a laptop Nazi! :) thanks for the extra advice Daisy! :)


----------



## froliky2011

I just tested and had LH surge early this morning. I don't know when it started. Most likely going in today and might do iui this evening. Wahoooo!


----------



## vjpfeif

froliky2011 said:


> I just tested and had LH surge early this morning. I don't know when it started. Most likely going in today and might do iui this evening. Wahoooo!

Good luck. Fx for you.


----------



## froliky2011

Vj - Good Luck to you too! :dust: :dust:

Going to be quick...

We are meeting at 2 p.m.

To any Ladies in the storm areas: I hope you are all safe!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Nicker

Frolicky :dust::dust:


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> I just tested and had LH surge early this morning. I don't know when it started. Most likely going in today and might do iui this evening. Wahoooo!

Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## Tella

GL Froliky!!! Go catch that eggy!

Nicker > fx'd for a stonger line on monday!

GL too all you other lovely ladies aswell!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Froliky2011! :dust:

As to the laptops, good call. If any of them smoke it had a massive negative effect on sperm. Drinking too so your right about asking for cutback.
Take a look, some interesting tips.
https://naturalfertilitybreakthrough.com/articles/tips-to-naturally-improve-sperm-health/
I am a strong believer the man should put forth just as much effort to conceiving and ensuring the best health possible for the child to start life with. It's not too much to ask considering we are the ones carrying the baby for 9 months and giving birth. Get your men to make the effort!


----------



## froliky2011

On my way and donor's car got hit so he's delayed. Some car damage but nobody got hurt. He'll be late and doctor said it was a good sign. Lol!!!!!


----------



## diliapickle

Yikes eventful morning Froliky! Hope it is a good sign though! :) 

AFM I had second IUI and had 2.9 million today so 5 million total!


----------



## drsquid

yikes. scare those sperm into swimming faster... fingers crossed =)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

diliapickle said:


> Yikes eventful morning Froliky! Hope it is a good sign though! :)
> 
> AFM I had second IUI and had 2.9 million today so 5 million total!

Good luck! Sounds good considering, 5 mil is a good chance!


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> On my way and donor's car got hit so he's delayed. Some car damage but nobody got hurt. He'll be late and doctor said it was a good sign. Lol!!!!!

Swim spermies, swim!! Hope all goes great today!


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks Ladies. 

Good Luck Diliapickle!! My doctor does not count but she shows us a drop under the microscope before and after the wash so we can see the difference. We had a good sample. Donor is fine and car has some minor damage. He got there a little late but everything went very well. We're doing another one tomorrow a.m. I will catch up later. Love to all of you and I hope you are all well! xoxo


----------



## adroplet

Nicker - have you had any cramping? I've been having mild tugging and a creamy discharge i've never had at this time in my cycles. I've also been feeling hotflashes or something and mild headaches. Hopefully the tugging isn't just gas - fingers crossed. Good luck on Monday!

:dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

adroplet said:


> Nicker - have you had any cramping? I've been having mild tugging and a creamy discharge i've never had at this time in my cycles. I've also been feeling hotflashes or something and mild headaches. Hopefully the tugging isn't just gas - fingers crossed. Good luck on Monday!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!!

How many dpo are you? What's test day?


----------



## fertilesoul

dilliapickle: GL! 5 mill sounds good to me. Are you planning to bd tonight/tomorrow as well?

frolicky: fingers crossed. sperms, go catch those egg(s)!


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks everyone :) 

Fertilesoul we are planning to BD tomorrow as well! Was at nieces birthday party today and to tired now!haha 

Good luck tomorrow Froliky!


----------



## Nicker

adroplet said:


> Nicker - have you had any cramping? I've been having mild tugging and a creamy discharge i've never had at this time in my cycles. I've also been feeling hotflashes or something and mild headaches. Hopefully the tugging isn't just gas - fingers crossed. Good luck on Monday!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!!

Droplet - I write any symptom off as progesterone. I have had some slight cramping and some lower back pain. Yesterday I was as cold as a Popsicle. There are about 10 hours not enough in the night for sleep. With progesterone suppositories there is always icky discharge. 

I don't know why, but I feel I will get a bfp on Tuesday. I feel anything before then will be bfn. I was out with a good friend tonight. She turned to me and said you're having a boy you know.

If Thursday rolls around and I get a negative beta I will be much more upset this time. I can't explain why I have felt confident since the morning of my IUI even before the procedure and even after I was told of the lower sperm count.


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - Good Luck!!! Stay positive. You're PUPO! :baby:

Dilia - Here we go!! :shipw: 

I found this article interesting:

https://www.naturalnews.com/035135_Roundup_herbicide_testosterone.html


----------



## mamadreams

Frolicky - You are now PUPO! Crossing my fingers for you!

Nicker - Keep thinking positive - the sperm count on my first IUI was higher than my second and the second one worked with only 3 million sperm at 70% motility. Can't wait to see your BFP!

Good luck to everyone else in the TWW! Fingers crossed for all of you!


----------



## adroplet

Hopeful - I am 6dpo today. I am not on any medication or suppositories. I did have the trigger but did not have any of my usual trigger symptoms like sore bbs or tired. It is 8dptrigger now and it is usually out my system in 6 days.
2/25 trigger
2/27 IUI
2/28 IUI


----------



## oneof14

Hey Ladies, I feel like so much has happened. good luck to all the ladies who did IUI this weekend and for those are you who are in the 2WW. Nicker, my fingers are crossed for you!

AFM, I went for my 10d scan and I am not too happy about it, they saw 1 16 mm and a bunch of smaller ones like 10mm. I have to wait to see when they are going to do the IUI.


----------



## Nicker

Frolicky are you joining the PUPO club?


----------



## adroplet

Girls, i don't know if this counts a s a vivid dream but last night my dream was about grocery shopping for fresh ZOMBIE meat to make tacos, I has holding a chopped off zombie hand and then my shopping cart was full of bright blue Powerade bottles. wtf?:shrug:


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - I am not really a 'club' type girl, but what the hell, put me in. (I don't like to leave anyone out...so sensitive, I know....) :blush:

Oneof14 - My follicle was 18 mm on day 10 around. 16 is not much smaller. You will most likely be at 20 mm by Tuesday and sometimes the egg does a growth spurt at the last minute. Do you have a fertility monitor? Those things show you when your estrogen rises (right before the LH surge) so you can better monitor your o cycle. Good Luck! Stay Positive. :flower:


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> Nicker - I am not really a 'club' type girl, but what the hell, put me in. (I don't like to leave anyone out...so sensitive, I know....) :blush:
> 
> Oneof14 - My follicle was 18 mm on day 10 around. 16 is not much smaller. You will most likely be at 20 mm by Tuesday and sometimes the egg does a growth spurt at the last minute. Do you have a fertility monitor? Those things show you when your estrogen rises (right before the LH surge) so you can better monitor your o cycle. Good Luck! Stay Positive. :flower:

I do have a monitor that I am using. Today, my surge was on 2 and tomorrow it will be on 3 as well as Tuesday. When do you think they will do the IUI? during the surge or just after? This is what confuses me. Thanks Froliky! This is why you girls are the best!

How many total follicles did you have again?


----------



## froliky2011

adroplet - weird dreams are a good sign! ;)


----------



## froliky2011

oneof14 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Nicker - I am not really a 'club' type girl, but what the hell, put me in. (I don't like to leave anyone out...so sensitive, I know....) :blush:
> 
> Oneof14 - My follicle was 18 mm on day 10 around. 16 is not much smaller. You will most likely be at 20 mm by Tuesday and sometimes the egg does a growth spurt at the last minute. Do you have a fertility monitor? Those things show you when your estrogen rises (right before the LH surge) so you can better monitor your o cycle. Good Luck! Stay Positive. :flower:
> 
> I do have a monitor that I am using. Today, my surge was on 2 and tomorrow it will be on 3 as well as Tuesday. When do you think they will do the IUI? during the surge or just after? This is what confuses me.Click to expand...

My doctor did one the day of my surge (however, it was hours after it started) and today (day after surge). After the IUI today we looked and the egg was gone, but yesterday after IUI it was still there. Are they doing one or two IUIs? 

I had one follicle this month. I am not on any meds, just natural cylcles but will start progesterone suppositories on Tuesday.


----------



## Nicker

oneof14 said:


> Hey Ladies, I feel like so much has happened. good luck to all the ladies who did IUI this weekend and for those are you who are in the 2WW. Nicker, my fingers are crossed for you!
> 
> AFM, I went for my 10d scan and I am not too happy about it, they saw 1 16 mm and a bunch of smaller ones like 10mm. I have to wait to see when they are going to do the IUI.

Dont fret. With my Clomid only cycle my follies were 6,7 and 8 mm on CD10.


----------



## froliky2011

Mama & Fertile - I hope you are both doing well and enjoying your pregnancies. :cloud9:


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, I feel like so much has happened. good luck to all the ladies who did IUI this weekend and for those are you who are in the 2WW. Nicker, my fingers are crossed for you!
> 
> AFM, I went for my 10d scan and I am not too happy about it, they saw 1 16 mm and a bunch of smaller ones like 10mm. I have to wait to see when they are going to do the IUI.
> 
> Dont fret. With my Clomid only cycle my follies were 6,7 and 8 mm on CD10.Click to expand...

Good advice Nicker! :thumbup:


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Nicker - I am not really a 'club' type girl, but what the hell, put me in. (I don't like to leave anyone out...so sensitive, I know....) :blush:
> 
> Oneof14 - My follicle was 18 mm on day 10 around. 16 is not much smaller. You will most likely be at 20 mm by Tuesday and sometimes the egg does a growth spurt at the last minute. Do you have a fertility monitor? Those things show you when your estrogen rises (right before the LH surge) so you can better monitor your o cycle. Good Luck! Stay Positive. :flower:
> 
> I do have a monitor that I am using. Today, my surge was on 2 and tomorrow it will be on 3 as well as Tuesday. When do you think they will do the IUI? during the surge or just after? This is what confuses me.Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor did one the day of my surge (however, it was hours after it started) and today (day after surge). After the IUI today we looked and the egg was gone, but yesterday after IUI it was still there. Are they doing one or two IUIs?Click to expand...


My doctor does b2b IUI's. My concern is that I will O tomorrow and Tuesday and my egg wont be big enough.


----------



## drsquid

Glad to see you all doing so well. Had a great bday yesterday. Went out for Thai for lunch with my friend and her crazy 4 yr old. Then Ethiopian for dinner with 5 friends. I felt loved. And my doc actually texted me to wish me a happy bday. :) weds is my us. Hopefully ive grown some good follies. My uterus still feels weird since my
Hsg (vague cramps) I'm going with that being a good thing :)


----------



## oneof14

drsquid said:


> Glad to see you all doing so well. Had a great bday yesterday. Went out for Thai for lunch with my friend and her crazy 4 yr old. Then Ethiopian for dinner with 5 friends. I felt loved. And my doc actually texted me to wish me a happy bday. :) weds is my us. Hopefully ive grown some good follies. My uterus still feels weird since my
> Hsg (vague cramps) I'm going with that being a good thing :)

I am glad you had a good birthday! Good Luck with your u/s.


----------



## froliky2011

Oneof14 - You won't ovulate tomorrow unless you had a LH today though. Surge 3 for you means "Peak Fertility" i.e. LH is detected right, whereas Surge 2 means "High Fertility" i.e. estrogen is detected..is that how your monitor works? If that is the case, then you most likely won't O until tomorrow. I had my LH was early possibly 1.a.m. and that is why we did an insemination around 3:30 p.m. yesterday. Plus, I ovulate unusually early (before 24 hours after LH), but most women do not. Majority o between 24 and 36 hours after LH surge.


----------



## froliky2011

DrSquid - Belated Happy Birthday!! It's so nice when we have caring doctors! Very sweet! I hope you have a fabulous egg cooking and your scan shows a good lining too! FX'd for you!


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - I asked my doctor how long it took for the sperm to reach the egg after IUI and she said around 30 seconds. I also read somewhere how fast sperm swim/travel and the length of the distance between the vagina to the fallopian tube and I remember figuring it took them approximately 45 minutes to get to the fallopian tube from the vagina. So, I don't know how it can take hours for the sperm to get to the egg during IUI since they're placed practically right at the fallopian tube? Just interesting info.


----------



## Nicker

froliky2011 said:


> Nicker - I asked my doctor how long it took for the sperm to reach the egg after IUI and she said around 30 seconds.

Ummmm. I thought they like the sperm to be there before the egg is released so how does that happen?


----------



## wantbabysoon

Wow... I was away for a week and so much happens here!!!!!!!! I can't keep up!

How are you doing Nicker? We are TWW buddies.... 

After my first IUI which failed I promised myself that I would stay away from symptom spotting and reading into everything my body does... so far I have been successful :)

I am now 10 dpiui and I have not tested at all ... I am thinking of testing tomorrow morning though.. Hopefully the trigger will be out and I can get a BFP soon 

:dust:


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Nicker - I asked my doctor how long it took for the sperm to reach the egg after IUI and she said around 30 seconds.
> 
> Ummmm. I thought they like the sperm to be there before the egg is released so how does that happen?Click to expand...

OK, not egg, but fallopian tube. Sorry, I didn't word that quite correctly. Thanks.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oneid14, I usually o on my second peak day (3 bars). Hope that helps.


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Oneid14, I usually o on my second peak day (3 bars). Hope that helps.

It does help, thank you - it'll give me more time for my follicle to grow. Im am waiting for a call back today to tell me how to proceed.


----------



## oneof14

wantbabysoon said:


> Wow... I was away for a week and so much happens here!!!!!!!! I can't keep up!
> 
> How are you doing Nicker? We are TWW buddies....
> 
> After my first IUI which failed I promised myself that I would stay away from symptom spotting and reading into everything my body does... so far I have been successful :)
> 
> I am now 10 dpiui and I have not tested at all ... I am thinking of testing tomorrow morning though.. Hopefully the trigger will be out and I can get a BFP soon
> 
> :dust:

Good luck to you!:dust:


----------



## Nicker

wantbabysoon said:


> Wow... I was away for a week and so much happens here!!!!!!!! I can't keep up!
> 
> How are you doing Nicker? We are TWW buddies....
> 
> After my first IUI which failed I promised myself that I would stay away from symptom spotting and reading into everything my body does... so far I have been successful :)
> 
> I am now 10 dpiui and I have not tested at all ... I am thinking of testing tomorrow morning though.. Hopefully the trigger will be out and I can get a BFP soon
> 
> :dust:

I am doing okay. Feeling optimistic. Will know on Tuesday.


----------



## adroplet

Alright girls, I just took this test (11:45am) just to make sure the trigger was out of me. It is usually out in 6 days.
Keep in mind, today is 8 days after trigger.........and 6dpo.

I took the same test (at 7am) at 5 days after trigger and got a line that was similar to this. 
The wrapper shows the sensitivity 10miu/ml. It is the same test, one with wrapper as background the other with a plain sheet of paper. What do you ladies make of this?:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







DSC02245.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7









DSC02246.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sully

Hi ladies, I have a question. If I had an IUI on 2/24, should my left side still be hurting? And I am having an increased amount of CM. Sorry if TMI


----------



## adroplet

Sully said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question. If I had an IUI on 2/24, should my left side still be hurting? And I am having an increased amount of CM. Sorry if TMI

Sully - Has your pain been constant since the IUI?? I don't get pain really, just mild cramps or tugging. What I do have much of is the CM and yesterday's was thick. Fingers crossed for you, for all of us here.:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

adroplet, def see a line, but don't know what to make of it, with the trigger and everything. I guess I would test again in 2-3 days and see if it's darker...!

Sully, I am a newbie to IUI and meds, but if you are concerned over pain, it could be a cyst. I would talk to your doc about it so they can evaluate it during your next scan...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

froliky2011 said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Nicker - I asked my doctor how long it took for the sperm to reach the egg after IUI and she said around 30 seconds.
> 
> Ummmm. I thought they like the sperm to be there before the egg is released so how does that happen?Click to expand...
> 
> OK, not egg, but fallopian tube. Sorry, I didn't word that quite correctly. Thanks.Click to expand...

All I can help with is to say just timing the IUI correctly is of highest importance. It should be done within 6 hours of either side of ovulation for best results. Reasoning is egg only lives approx 24 hours and begins to break down after 12, and washed sperm will not live as long as sperm in seminal fluid would.


----------



## Sully

Thanks Adroplet and DaisyQ, at first I thought it was O pain. It has been pretty constant and mostly on the left. I've had some pulling around my belly button too. I do plan to call Md in the morning because I almost never have a discharge. Good luck to us all


----------



## Sully

Thanks Adroplet and DaisyQ, at first I thought it was O pain. It has been pretty constant and mostly on the left. I've had some pulling around my belly button too. I do plan to call Md in the morning because I almost never have a discharge. Good luck to us all


----------



## Nicker

adroplet said:


> Alright girls, I just took this test (11:45am) just to make sure the trigger was out of me. It is usually out in 6 days.
> Keep in mind, today is 8 days after trigger.........and 6dpo.
> 
> I took the same test (at 7am) at 5 days after trigger and got a line that was similar to this.
> The wrapper shows the sensitivity 10miu/ml. It is the same test, one with wrapper as background the other with a plain sheet of paper. What do you ladies make of this?:shrug:

Anything is possible. I don't think I have ever heard of a bfp at 6dpo though. I think it is pretty early. Also keep in mind sometimes ic only ever get a faint line. A frer early response has about the same sensitivity an mine still tested positive 8 days past trigger and wasn't completely invisible 9 days after trigger. I am thinking trigger. Sorry.


----------



## adroplet

I'm just all excited anyway! I will be testing in 2 days to see only one line OR see a darker test line..........who knows, right? I bought 20 of these thingies so I can go crazy and test daily.


----------



## isela

Today is CD 10 on tuesday i will have a scan to see how many follicles i have so fingres cross .....


----------



## Nicker

isela said:


> Today is CD 10 on tuesday i will have a scan to see how many follicles i have so fingres cross .....

Good luck


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> Oneof14 - You won't ovulate tomorrow unless you had a LH today though. Surge 3 for you means "Peak Fertility" i.e. LH is detected right, whereas Surge 2 means "High Fertility" i.e. estrogen is detected..is that how your monitor works? If that is the case, then you most likely won't O until tomorrow. I had my LH was early possibly 1.a.m. and that is why we did an insemination around 3:30 p.m. yesterday. Plus, I ovulate unusually early (before 24 hours after LH), but most women do not. Majority o between 24 and 36 hours after LH surge.

Yes, my "peak fertility" days will be tomorrow and Tuesday (which is when I go back for a sonogram) I have the CBFM, 2 "high fertility" which was today and Saturday and "Peak" will be tomorrow and Tuesday. Sorry if I am not explaining it right. Honestly, this is so nerve racking and stressful, as much as i try to relax, something always sets me back. I hope I ovulate Tuesday and Wednesday and that when they will do the IUI.


----------



## froliky2011

oneof14 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Oneof14 - You won't ovulate tomorrow unless you had a LH today though. Surge 3 for you means "Peak Fertility" i.e. LH is detected right, whereas Surge 2 means "High Fertility" i.e. estrogen is detected..is that how your monitor works? If that is the case, then you most likely won't O until tomorrow. I had my LH was early possibly 1.a.m. and that is why we did an insemination around 3:30 p.m. yesterday. Plus, I ovulate unusually early (before 24 hours after LH), but most women do not. Majority o between 24 and 36 hours after LH surge.
> 
> Yes, my "peak fertility" days will be tomorrow and Tuesday (which is when I go back for a sonogram) I have the CBFM, 2 "high fertility" which was today and Saturday and "Peak" will be tomorrow and Tuesday. Sorry if I am not explaining it right. Honestly, this is so nerve racking and stressful, as much as i try to relax, something always sets me back. I hope I ovulate Tuesday and Wednesday and that when they will do the IUI.Click to expand...

You most likely will ovulate Tuesday. Do you have another opk? If you do, I would test now but based upon your follicle size you will o Tuesday or Wednesday. :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Isela- Good luck with your scan! (We need an egg icon)


----------



## Nicker

Hahaha. Sibling I was just reading an old post of yours. I don't know how I missed your line that Internet cheapies suck (I agree) and you were going to buy more frers to see the line get darker. I laughed out loud when I read the part about your poas addiction.


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Oneof14 - You won't ovulate tomorrow unless you had a LH today though. Surge 3 for you means "Peak Fertility" i.e. LH is detected right, whereas Surge 2 means "High Fertility" i.e. estrogen is detected..is that how your monitor works? If that is the case, then you most likely won't O until tomorrow. I had my LH was early possibly 1.a.m. and that is why we did an insemination around 3:30 p.m. yesterday. Plus, I ovulate unusually early (before 24 hours after LH), but most women do not. Majority o between 24 and 36 hours after LH surge.
> 
> Yes, my "peak fertility" days will be tomorrow and Tuesday (which is when I go back for a sonogram) I have the CBFM, 2 "high fertility" which was today and Saturday and "Peak" will be tomorrow and Tuesday. Sorry if I am not explaining it right. Honestly, this is so nerve racking and stressful, as much as i try to relax, something always sets me back. I hope I ovulate Tuesday and Wednesday and that when they will do the IUI.Click to expand...
> 
> You most likely will ovulate Tuesday. Do you have another opk? If you do, I would test now but based upon your follicle size you will o Tuesday or Wednesday. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, I hope so!


----------



## drsquid

so today i found out that walgreens cant get my novaril. target said they had it.. ended up being chor gonadot. which is apparently the generic of ovidrel.. has anyone used it? is it as good? and the jerks charged me $156 (novarel was only 100 from the docs office but apparently they prefer you go get it rather than get it from them)


----------



## Tella

adroplet > I see the line but I think it's too early to trust it. I would wait 2/3 days and see if it gets darker. If it does then its great news, if it&#8217;s the trigger then it wont and you will have to wait a few more days till your true bfp :winkwink: GL!!! :dust:

Sully > I wont contact me FS about it. :dust: hope its nothing serious and that you get your BFP soon.

isela > GL with scan, hope there is atleast 2 good sized follicles :dust:

oneof14 > GL, it is always stress full, that is why I try and do as little whilst being monitored as my conclusion and the doctors are normally different and then you end up stressing even more. Holding thumbs for a O on IUI day!

drsquid > my docs offices gives me Ovidrel so I havent had to look for it. 

AFM > 4DPO, so i still have 8days to go before my Beta. Loving the fact that the acupuncture makes you so content and relaxed about it all. The only thing is, it feels like me IUI was weeks ago already lol and it has only been 4 days :dohh: Atleast its gonna be a busy week so that should help!


----------



## oneof14

Tella said:


> adroplet > I see the line but I think it's too early to trust it. I would wait 2/3 days and see if it gets darker. If it does then its great news, if its the trigger then it wont and you will have to wait a few more days till your true bfp :winkwink: GL!!! :dust:
> 
> Sully > I wont contact me FS about it. :dust: hope its nothing serious and that you get your BFP soon.
> 
> isela > GL with scan, hope there is atleast 2 good sized follicles :dust:
> 
> oneof14 > GL, it is always stress full, that is why I try and do as little whilst being monitored as my conclusion and the doctors are normally different and then you end up stressing even more. Holding thumbs for a O on IUI day!
> 
> 
> drsquid > my docs offices gives me Ovidrel so I havent had to look for it.
> 
> AFM > 4DPO, so i still have 8days to go before my Beta. Loving the fact that the acupuncture makes you so content and relaxed about it all. The only thing is, it feels like me IUI was weeks ago already lol and it has only been 4 days :dohh: Atleast its gonna be a busy week so that should help!

Thank you and yes acupuncture is so great!


----------



## Nicker

11dpo nothin' on a frer. Statistically only 21% of frers give a false negative at 11dpo. So much for feeling optimistic. I am bummed right out and angry with myself. I know you have to be positive but I set myself up for disappointment. I was really optimistic though. I wasn't trying to be I just really was and I couldn't explain why. I didn't really symptom spot. I swore at the progesterone often. 

I'll take one more kick at this cat and then I think I am done.


----------



## oneof14

Nicker said:


> 11dpo nothin' on a frer. Statistically only 21% of frers give a false negative at 11dpo. So much for feeling optimistic. I am bummed right out and angry with myself. I know you have to be positive but I set myself up for disappointment. I was really optimistic though. I wasn't trying to be I just really was and I couldn't explain why. I didn't really symptom spot. I swore at the progesterone often.
> 
> I'll take one more kick at this cat and then I think I am done.

Its not over until AF rears her ugly head!!!


----------



## siblingwishes

Nicker - you're not out yet! 11dpo is still early...FXFXFXFXFX


----------



## oneof14

isela said:


> Today is CD 10 on tuesday i will have a scan to see how many follicles i have so fingres cross .....

You are I are on the same cycle. I go tomorrow for my scan as well.. GL for healthy follies!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker- I thought you said your feeling was you'd be neg today and positive tomorrow. Keep your chin up! Your still pupo until the witch visits, if she does. 11dpo seems early to say thats correct. Mine was ever so faint that day. It depends on when you implanted.


----------



## isela

oneof14 said:


> isela said:
> 
> 
> Today is CD 10 on tuesday i will have a scan to see how many follicles i have so fingres cross .....
> 
> You are I are on the same cycle. I go tomorrow for my scan as well.. GL for healthy follies!Click to expand...

wow, let me know how was your scan tomorrow GL :)


----------



## oneof14

isela said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isela said:
> 
> 
> Today is CD 10 on tuesday i will have a scan to see how many follicles i have so fingres cross .....
> 
> You are I are on the same cycle. I go tomorrow for my scan as well.. GL for healthy follies!Click to expand...
> 
> wow, let me know how was your scan tomorrow GL :)Click to expand...

Will do! Let me know about yours as well. I am a little discourage, because I went for a scan yesterday (CD 10) and my lead follie was only 13. I thought I would ovulate today, but I didnt - so I am happy about that. I dont know what I expect the follie to grow to within 2 days. I am hoping by the time I ovulate on Wed/Thurs the Follie would reach at least 19. Sorry for the long/winded story. GL with your scan!


----------



## Nicker

Thank you all so much. I hope you are all right. I hope my gut feeling was right. I am so emotional and moody today. I want to cry for no reason. Heck I am crying as I type this. 

I was talking to my sister last night and my sister said something to the effect of it's not like any of us have kids. She called me because she was worried about mom. Sometimes I feel like I am the one who is the parent since Dad died.


----------



## DaisyQ

Nicker, you are having a tough day. :hugs: 11 dpo is early - just look at the hundreds of charts on FF that got a - on 11 dpo, and ended up with a bfp a few days later. Also, I get the whole PMA aspect of PUPO, but I do think that getting your hopes up can lead to utter devastation if it doesn't happen that cycle - it does for me, anyway. I have PMA that this will work for me eventually, but trying really hard not to set my hopes too high on any one cycle. 

Oneof14, question - why did you predict a peak for today, based on your high yesterday? Do you always have the same number of highs before peaking every month? I know for myself, the number of highs can vary. I've had as few as 2, and as many as 10. 

Tella, hang in there lady! :dust:


----------



## oneof14

Nicker, hang in there, life can be stressful enough, let alone trying to get pg as a single woman, which I totally admire! It will get better! 
:hugs:

DaisyQ - Yes, I predicted my peak today, based on my high yesterday, I guess its because the Femara I was taking. No, I do not always have the same number of high before peak. I guess I am just getting a head of myself and I have to learn to trust the doctors/nurses. I go back tomorrow for the ultrasound and blood, so I am hoping they give me some good results. Some times I should not even ask any questions, in terms of follies, size, etc. :dust: to all of us!


----------



## Nicker

DaisyQ said:


> Nicker, you are having a tough day. :hugs: 11 dpo is early - just look at the hundreds of charts on FF that got a - on 11 dpo, and ended up with a bfp a few days later. Also, I get the whole PMA aspect of PUPO, but I do think that getting your hopes up can lead to utter devastation if it doesn't happen that cycle - it does for me, anyway. I have PMA that this will work for me eventually, but trying really hard not to set my hopes too high on any one cycle.
> 
> Oneof14, question - why did you predict a peak for today, based on your high yesterday? Do you always have the same number of highs before peaking every month? I know for myself, the number of highs can vary. I've had as few as 2, and as many as 10.
> 
> Tella, hang in there lady! :dust:

PMA?? It wasn't the PUPO. The whole PUPO thing was more having fun and being upbeat. I really did just feel like this cycle was the one. It was a gut feeling that I truly believed in. The PUPO didn't matter. I would still be devastated. I am 38 years old and financially I can only afford more cycle at $2000 by the time I would be able to afford another IUI or IVF my ovaries will be calling it quits. My doctor has been quite clear that I have a small window of opportunity. I didn't expect cycle #1 to work so I could take that one in stride


----------



## Nicker

oneof14 said:


> Will do! Let me know about yours as well. I am a little discourage, because I went for a scan yesterday (CD 10) and my lead follie was only 13. I thought I would ovulate today, but I didnt - so I am happy about that. I dont know what I expect the follie to grow to within 2 days. I am hoping by the time I ovulate on Wed/Thurs the Follie would reach at least 19. Sorry for the long/winded story. GL with your scan!

On a medicated cycle I believe follies should grow 1-2mm per day


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm sorry, Nicker. It's hard no matter how you slice it. Fx 11 dpo is still too early. :dust:


----------



## jchic

Dukers - you go for your scan tomorrow right? I am SUPERRRR excited for you :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Nicker said:


> Thank you all so much. I hope you are all right. I hope my gut feeling was right. I am so emotional and moody today. I want to cry for no reason. Heck I am crying as I type this.
> 
> I was talking to my sister last night and my sister said something to the effect of it's not like any of us have kids. She called me because she was worried about mom. Sometimes I feel like I am the one who is the parent since Dad died.

I wish I didn't understand how you feel, but I do. My dad passed away two years ago. Since my brother is married with a daughter and another on the way, I am the one who tends to do most things with my mom and have many times felt more like the parent than the child. 

That said, I KNOW how hard this is to be doing by yourself especially with all the extra hormones running through your body. I have been a constant emotional basket case since I started this process last November. I just try to believe that it will all work out. Try not to worry. You still have a couple of days before you will know for sure either way. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks jchickie. Scan is on Wednesday, and I'm excited but dreading the long day (5am-9:30 pm). Brutal.


----------



## drsquid

oneof14- they grow approximately 2mm a day

nicker- fingers crossed for you. *hugs* im so sorry you are stressing. wait til tomorrow. i know how you feel, within a 5 minute period i vary between thinking itll happen and that itll never happen


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker- what day is AF due? You may not test pos till then. Some don't implant till up to 12dpo. I hear you about the feeling like the parent. At least my sister is as well so we share that burden. It's with both parents, my dad was an alcoholic for years until a few years back he was diagnosed with diabeties, he quit. He has a bipolar condition as well. My mother had been deteriorating since they split. She has fibromayalgia and can't keep up with her own apartment. It's so frustrating at times they both make their situations out to be utterly hopeless when all they really need to do is get up and do something small for the day.
Anyways enough of that sob story.
Positivity is hard to keep up with with hormones running amuck. Just keep that in mind :) another couple days you will know one way or the other.


----------



## Nicker

I have no idea about AF. Before drugs and progesterone I had a 24 day cycle. Last time I didn't get AF until 2 days after I stopped progesterone. I stopped that 14dpiui once I got negative beta. So that was a 33 day cycle. 

I hate how my one sister asks me to go spend time with mom and days we think will be hard for her (like I wasn't already going to be doing that on my own) and then thanks me "for doing that for me". Wtf? My sister in California seems to appreciate what it is like for me and thanks me and acknowledges how hard it must be.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Do they test you at 14 dpiui or later? That would be weird not to know when AF would come. I think 14 is pretty standard to find out but 12 maybe you'll get something.
As for your sister asking you to do that with your mom. It prob makes her feel better since she isn't able to or willing to make the effort. Weird shed make the comment about kids though.


----------



## DaisyQ

Nicker, I know that every fertility specialist is different, and recommends waiting a different number of days before testing and stopping the progesterone. Mine makes me wait 16 dpo before testing (hpt or beta) and stopping the progesterone. Will you be taking a hpt on 14 dpo or a beta?


----------



## Nicker

Man my big thumbs are annoying. I keep unsubscribing to threads and giving thank you instead of replying.

I do 14 day beta. 

Icing on my cake today. Got an email sent to all staff announcing that a collegue's wife is 3 months pregnant.


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Do they test you at 14 dpiui or later? That would be weird not to know when AF would come. I think 14 is pretty standard to find out but 12 maybe you'll get something.
> As for your sister asking you to do that with your mom. It prob makes her feel better since she isn't able to or willing to make the effort. Weird shed make the comment about kids though.

I have beta at 14dpiui. 

My sister said that because my mom is obsessed about not spending money so we get more when she dies and I am always telling her, as did my sister yesterday, that we don't need her money and that she shall live her life and buy what she wants. My sister said since none of us have kids there is something wrong if we can't support ourselves. She said Kidd are expensive. None the less I should be able to support a kid too. Which is why I can't spend it all getting knocked up.


----------



## Nicker

Okay. I am stopping by the pharmacy on my way home to pick up another frer or two. MAYBE I am not out yet. As hopeful reminded me, my own gut feeling said today would be negative. Maybe my over emotional state today is a good sign.


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful do you use the 10miu or 20miu ics?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

20 I believe, they worked fine for me but it wasn't a dark line on it even at 14 dpiui. I stopped testing then cause I did bloodwork 15 dpiui to confirm. Have not tested since but now I'm tempted to see if it'll come up dark!

Oh and I was crazy emotional at 10 and 11 days post IUI.
Good luck!


----------



## adroplet

Nicker said:


> Okay. I am stopping by the pharmacy on my way home to pick up another frer or two. MAYBE I am not out yet. As hopeful reminded me, my own gut feeling said today would be negative. Maybe my over emotional state today is a good sign.

Nicker - :hugs: it is still early.....and most hpts measure at 50miu/ml anyway, check the package - most of them do not post the sensitivity. follow the link i attached. 
Your body may just be producing the hcg slow and the test is not sensitive enough to pick up yet. 

https://www.babyhopes.com/pregnancy-test-sensitivity-comparison.html

afm- i poas twice today. what can i say, i'm weak! I'm 9dptrigger today. I did a 10miu/ml again today and the line is still there. I did another test that is 40miu/ml (the regular dollar store ones) and there is NO line.
Is it possible that the trigger and real hcg surge may, by some miracle, overlap?


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker -I was a wreck the night of 11dpo when I got my BFP the next day. I had the same thoughts and was stressing a lot. I hope you get a BFP! Sorry about the unnecessary family drama. You are more emotional than normal due to the stress of wondering what the final verdict is. It's like you have a drum roll for days which seems like forever and just annoying limbo/anticipation. Breathe & Believe (that is what my acupuncturist says). :dust: :dust:


----------



## diliapickle

Nicker - It is still early! I hope you see a BFP soon! As others have said some do not even show up until 14DP) and I had a friend who did not see a pos HPT until a week 21DPO! She just produced the HCG slower and is now 20 weeks along with a very healthy baby! So do not give up yet! 

Adroplet - I have heard cases that people tried to test out trigger but instead they just got a pos the whole time because the trigger ended but then their own HCG had kicked in from baby so it is possible! 

I hope we ALL see our BFPs soon!! :dust:


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> 20 I believe, they worked fine for me but it wasn't a dark line on it even at 14 dpiui. I stopped testing then cause I did bloodwork 15 dpiui to confirm. Have not tested since but now I'm tempted to see if it'll come up dark!
> 
> Oh and I was crazy emotional at 10 and 11 days post IUI.
> Good luck!

You should pee on one. I wouldn't be surprised if those suckers are still light.


----------



## adroplet

Nicker said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> 20 I believe, they worked fine for me but it wasn't a dark line on it even at 14 dpiui. I stopped testing then cause I did bloodwork 15 dpiui to confirm. Have not tested since but now I'm tempted to see if it'll come up dark!
> 
> Oh and I was crazy emotional at 10 and 11 days post IUI.
> Good luck!
> 
> You should pee on one. I wouldn't be surprised if those suckers are still light.Click to expand...

A light line or a dark line.................nonetheless, still a +


----------



## mamadreams

Nicker said:


> 11dpo nothin' on a frer. Statistically only 21% of frers give a false negative at 11dpo. So much for feeling optimistic. I am bummed right out and angry with myself. I know you have to be positive but I set myself up for disappointment. I was really optimistic though. I wasn't trying to be I just really was and I couldn't explain why. I didn't really symptom spot. I swore at the progesterone often.
> 
> I'll take one more kick at this cat and then I think I am done.

Take the time you need, Nicker. I totally understand your disappointment but you were right to be positive. If nothing else, I am sure it has helped your TWW go by faster. I have my fingers crossed that you still get your BFP:hugs:


----------



## mamadreams

adroplet said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> 20 I believe, they worked fine for me but it wasn't a dark line on it even at 14 dpiui. I stopped testing then cause I did bloodwork 15 dpiui to confirm. Have not tested since but now I'm tempted to see if it'll come up dark!
> 
> Oh and I was crazy emotional at 10 and 11 days post IUI.
> Good luck!
> 
> You should pee on one. I wouldn't be surprised if those suckers are still light.Click to expand...
> 
> A light line or a dark line.................nonetheless, still a +Click to expand...

Fingers crossed Adroplet!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

FX to you all who are in limbo at the moment.
As for Internet cheapies, I know the quality is not as good or refined to look as nice as the big name companies tests, but they are none the less guaranteed to be sensitive enough to pick up the HCG just as other tests, and to the regulated level they are made for. They may not show as dark as some tests, but your right, a line is a line. It showed me a line at 11 dpo this time and 12dpo last pregnancy, I won't knock em. :) plus I would rather not waste money on frer or clearblue which are way overpriced, only if I needed to double check and was a ways off from bloodtest.
If you can afford to then go nuts, we know they are pretty sensitive and should show you a nice line :)


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful - you are right a line is a line. I just wish I would have ordered the 10miu rather than the 20miu. I was told that 10 had a light line and that the 20s got a darker line and was advised that the 20s were better.


----------



## adroplet

holy crap! it didn't occur to me till now.....
I was on clomid 150mg, had 3 follies all over size 20mm, trigger should be out by now, and i keep getting the pink line this early...........multiples?

Sorry but my mind is just racing and think the snickers bar i just had isnt helping it slow down.:loopy:

Question on evap lines.....I've read that they have no color to them that they are grayish (and I've seen lines like that in my past cycles). Is this correct? :shrug:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

HCG levels are no way to judge multiples in the very early stages, but depending on their rate of increase later it could be a sign. I wouldn't worry too my h. I thought about it too after I tested pos and had betas done. I had 3-4 mature follies, just one healthy baby. Same thing last pregnancy. I think your odds are 6-10% at the highest. It could happen but don't think that would be why you see a line. How many dpo? Usually the earliest someone implants is 6dpo and enough HCG to detect would be 8-9 dpo.


----------



## Nicker

adroplet said:


> holy crap! it didn't occur to me till now.....
> I was on clomid 150mg, had 3 follies all over size 20mm, trigger should be out by now, and i keep getting the pink line this early...........multiples?
> 
> Sorry but my mind is just racing and think the snickers bar i just had isnt helping it slow down.:loopy:
> 
> Question on evap lines.....I've read that they have no color to them that they are grayish (and I've seen lines like that in my past cycles). Is this correct? :shrug:

Droplet - you triggered on the 26th right? My trigger was still not gone on a 10miu hpt at 8dpo.


----------



## adroplet

Nicker said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> holy crap! it didn't occur to me till now.....
> I was on clomid 150mg, had 3 follies all over size 20mm, trigger should be out by now, and i keep getting the pink line this early...........multiples?
> 
> Sorry but my mind is just racing and think the snickers bar i just had isnt helping it slow down.:loopy:
> 
> Question on evap lines.....I've read that they have no color to them that they are grayish (and I've seen lines like that in my past cycles). Is this correct? :shrug:
> 
> Droplet - you triggered on the 26th right? My trigger was still not gone on a 10miu hpt at 8dpo.Click to expand...

nope. triggered on the 25th.

I think I just want a bfp so bad. I took a 5 month wait from TTC to do everything I could to get one this cycle. Acupuncture, chinese herbs, fertility massages, raspberry leaf tea, yoga to relax, POM juice pre IUI, pineapple juice post IUI, no alcohol since last year, no coffee (god i miss coffee). The timing for IUI was right on this cycle, i even did a double - $1300.00 on donor sperm alone. I'm just so afraid that I have tried everything i can for this cycle and if i get a bfn then i have nothing new to try for the next cycle. 
I have had 8 total IUIs since i started TTC and i have always added something new the next cycle and the next, hoping that that one little push would do the trick. 
I have unexplained infertility, i produce eggs, i ovulate......so why doesnt this work for me. Damn it, i'm getting all emotional here wtf! :cry:
I just wonder how much longer i can keep trying. when will i just say i'm done.


----------



## Nicker

adroplet said:


> nope. triggered on the 25th.
> 
> I think I just want a bfp so bad. I took a 5 month wait from TTC to do everything I could to get one this cycle. Acupuncture, chinese herbs, fertility massages, raspberry leaf tea, yoga to relax, POM juice pre IUI, pineapple juice post IUI, no alcohol since last year, no coffee (god i miss coffee). The timing for IUI was right on this cycle, i even did a double - $1300.00 on donor sperm alone. I'm just so afraid that I have tried everything i can for this cycle and if i get a bfn then i have nothing new to try for the next cycle.
> I have had 8 total IUIs since i started TTC and i have always added something new the next cycle and the next, hoping that that one little push would do the trick.
> I have unexplained infertility, i produce eggs, i ovulate......so why doesnt this work for me. Damn it, i'm getting all emotional here wtf! :cry:
> I just wonder how much longer i can keep trying. when will i just say i'm done.

droplet - You easily could be pregnant. I hope to God you are! I wasn't meaning to say that you aren't I just wanted you to know it could still be trigger. If the line is still there in 2 days then I would have to say congrats as after 10 days is when they say you can trust trigger to be gone. My fingers are crossed that the line stays.

Where did you order your 10miu tests from?


----------



## adroplet

Nicker - i know you didn't mean it to sound that way. I want to thank you for trying to keep me grounded here. My 10 days past trigger will be tomorrow. I took the trigger 2 days before the IUI.

I got the tests here https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/extra-sensitive-pregnancy-test.html, shipping was really fast.


----------



## Nicker

adroplet said:


> Nicker - i know you didn't mean it to sound that way. I want to thank you for trying to keep me grounded here. My 10 days past trigger will be tomorrow. I took the trigger 2 days before the IUI.
> 
> I got the tests here https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/extra-sensitive-pregnancy-test.html, shipping was really fast.

I was going to order those ones and someone on a message board told me that the 20miu ones were better and I could get them cheaper from saveontests.com so I did. I wish I hadn't. Oh well.


----------



## Nicker

After spending my evening looking at a bazillion photos of positive 12dpo hpts with very faint lines, I have decided that I am not out yet. The one thing I am wondering, can you go from no line to faint line in 12hrs?


----------



## Nicker

I found one that made my night!! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/all-user-images11038


----------



## DaisyQ

Absolutely - I've read many stories of women who went from no line, to a line in one day.


----------



## Nicker

DaisyQ said:


> Absolutely - I've read many stories of women who went from no line, to a line in one day.

overnight might be a stretch though don't you think? Perhaps i should not test in the morning.


----------



## DaisyQ

Did you test tonight? Its really up to you. If seeing a bfn is going to stress you out, and you know you are not out until 14 dpo, you might wait. If you really have the urge to POAS, go for it, but just remember that some ladies don't get their bfps until later. 

Check out this thread. https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/intrauterine-insemination-iui/273160-bfp-status-iuis-47.html

You'll see lots of bfps coming in at 13 and 14 dpo, and if you read through the bazillion pages, you'll see what I mean about ladies getting a bfn in the morning and a bfp in the evening.


----------



## Nicker

I will see if I get the urge to test in the morning. After reading a lot tonight, I feel much better.


----------



## DaisyQ

Good! :hugs:


----------



## adroplet

Nicker - Pink lines can appear or dissappear within 12 hrs, mine just did.

I POAS again this morning and the pink line has gone away. The trigger is out. Now i can obsess about the line that really matters.
My progesterone test came in yesterday at 16 ng/ml, very good.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

If you test this morning Nicker just don't get to dissuaded if nothing is there, if you wait it allows the levels to rise more so the difference would just be more noticeable. But I know ppl who went from none to faint in the same day too.
Luck luck luck! FX


----------



## siblingwishes

Nicker - at 11 dpiui i had an almost invisible line at night, then at 12 dpiui I used a FRER and got my faint positive. I didn't even count the 11 dpiui as a positive because nobody else could see it! FX, you are still in the game my dear!


----------



## oneof14

Good morning ladies:

isela - how did your scan go?

Nicker - f'xd for you for a :bfp:

DaisyQ - when do you go for your scans? GL!

Frolicky - how are you feeling during your 2ww?

AFM - This morning I went for my CD 12 day scan, I have one follie on my right about 20 and one on my left 16. She said my lining was good, but its only 7mm, which is not great (I've been drinking raspberry leaf tea and acupuncure. dont know why its not thicker)! I pray this works for me, mentally I can not go on!!

:dust: to us all!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

oneof14 said:


> Good morning ladies:
> 
> isela - how did your scan go?
> 
> Nicker - f'xd for you for a :bfp:
> 
> DaisyQ - when do you go for your scans? GL!
> 
> Frolicky - how are you feeling during your 2ww?
> 
> AFM - To went for my CD 12 day scan, I have one follie on my right about 20 and one on my left 16. She said my lining was good, but its only 7mm, which is not great (I've been drinking raspberry leaf tea and acupuncure. dont know why its not thicker)! I pray this works for me, mentally I can not go on!!
> 
> :dust: to us all!!!

Hey that's great news about the follies! Did you trigger or still letting them grow a bit? Your lining may still build a little too! Drink grapefruit juice too, it's supposed to help. :) good luck


----------



## oneof14

Hopeful42nd said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies:
> 
> isela - how did your scan go?
> 
> Nicker - f'xd for you for a :bfp:
> 
> DaisyQ - when do you go for your scans? GL!
> 
> Frolicky - how are you feeling during your 2ww?
> 
> AFM - To went for my CD 12 day scan, I have one follie on my right about 20 and one on my left 16. She said my lining was good, but its only 7mm, which is not great (I've been drinking raspberry leaf tea and acupuncure. dont know why its not thicker)! I pray this works for me, mentally I can not go on!!
> 
> :dust: to us all!!!
> 
> Hey that's great news about the follies! Did you trigger or still letting them grow a bit? Your lining may still build a little too! Drink grapefruit juice too, it's supposed to help. :) good luckClick to expand...

Thank you! They going to check my blood, then let me know when to trigger. I will definitely drink grapefruit juice. I also heard of pomegrante juice, any thoughts on that? 

How are you feeling? Still queazy?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Actually I have heard of pomegranate juice. It full of antioxidants, folic acid, and promotes.bloodflow. It'd be a good choice, I should warn with grapefruit don't overdue it as it can be negative if too much. What I did was have a glass in the morning with a slice of toast with honey and cinnamon on it (also claim great for conceiving), I drank red raspberry tea till o then green tea from then on. The grapefruit is mostly for vitamin c.

I'm still feeling sick yes, no visiting the toilet yet today though. My blueberry muffin is sitting okay.... I am however surviving thanks to gingerale, lol, thank you Canada Dry :)


----------



## Tella

Nicker > fx'd for a bfp soon, don't give up yet, pls stay PUPO with us :hugs:

Adroplet > Fx'd for a bfp tomorrow!

GL to all the girls in ur TWW, hope it all leads to bfp's!

AFM >my doc told me to stay calm and very quite today to aid implantation so I have bEen watching the Mentalist :D. Accu lady said she feel very positive and everything seems in line! So bean must just start implanting today!

:dust:


----------



## oneof14

Hopeful42nd said:


> Actually I have heard of pomegranate juice. It full of antioxidants, folic acid, and promotes.bloodflow. It'd be a good choice, I should warn with grapefruit don't overdue it as it can be negative if too much. What I did was have a glass in the morning with a slice of toast with honey and cinnamon on it (also claim great for conceiving), I drank red raspberry tea till o then green tea from then on. The grapefruit is mostly for vitamin c.
> 
> I'm still feeling sick yes, no visiting the toilet yet today though. My blueberry muffin is sitting okay.... I am however surviving thanks to gingerale, lol, thank you Canada Dry :)



Thank you, I will try a glass a day! Aww, feel better!!


----------



## DaisyQ

oneof14, that's great news about your two follies! Remind me - which drugs were you taking and what cycle is this for you (on meds?). Just curious.

I go for my follie check tomorrow! MUST remember to bring my ovidrel shot - scared I will forget it at home because I will be so sleepy (have to get up extra early to make it there during monitoring hours, as my fertility clinic is ~ 90 minutes from home!). 

Tella, :dust: and sticky vibes!

Off to eat a grapefruit!


----------



## DaisyQ

Duh - oneof14 - just saw your siggy!


----------



## oneof14

Tella said:


> Nicker > fx'd for a bfp soon, don't give up yet, pls stay PUPO with us :hugs:
> 
> Adroplet > Fx'd for a bfp tomorrow!
> 
> GL to all the girls in ur TWW, hope it all leads to bfp's!
> 
> AFM >my doc told me to stay calm and very quite today to aid implantation so I have bEen watching the Mentalist :D. Accu lady said she feel very positive and everything seems in line! So bean must just start implanting today!
> 
> :dust:

Tella, I am sorry I forgot you!! I'm glad your relaxing or at least trying!!! F'xd for implantation!!


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Duh - oneof14 - just saw your siggy!

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks oneof14! Just noticed you are in NYC - I am also getting treatment in NYC (work in the city, live in NJ). Curious as to where you are going! I'm going to PM you!


----------



## oneof14

double post


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Most of the 'Baby Story' shows are filmed in NJ. That same fertility doc is always on it too.


----------



## DaisyQ

Huh - that's funny. I never watch the baby shows - too hard, and a little scary! I picked the place in NY based on recommendation from a friend, and also because it's in-network for me, and also because I thought it'd be more convenient since I work in NY - but now that I know that monitoring hours are SO early - I would have been better off in NJ!


----------



## oneof14

QUOTE=DaisyQ;15925337]Huh - that's funny. I never watch the baby shows - too hard, and a little scary! I picked the place in NY based on recommendation from a friend, and also because it's in-network for me, and also because I thought it'd be more convenient since I work in NY - but now that I know that monitoring hours are SO early - I would have been better off in NJ![/QUOTE]


Such early hours!! And even on Weekends. This morning, I was at my clinic @ 6:00! :dust: it works this month!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh, I know. The hours for my place are 7-8:30, but they recommend you get there at 6:30 or 6:45 to sign in. That means I have to get up before 5am. Not happening! I'll get there at the tail end, and if that means I have to wait forever, so be it.


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> Huh - that's funny. I never watch the baby shows - too hard, and a little scary! I picked the place in NY based on recommendation from a friend, and also because it's in-network for me, and also because I thought it'd be more convenient since I work in NY - but now that I know that monitoring hours are SO early - I would have been better off in NJ!

Daisy what do you do in the city?


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm a nutritionist/registered dietitian!


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> I'm a nutritionist/registered dietitian!

I hope its downtown at least! Is that closer to you, or midtown? I heard midtown is easier for people in NJ, I could be wrong.


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> I'm a nutritionist/registered dietitian!

Oh very nice!! I have been looking to get back into the city for work so I was just curious what you did.


----------



## DaisyQ

haj624 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> I'm a nutritionist/registered dietitian!
> 
> Oh very nice!! I have been looking to get back into the city for work so I was just curious what you did.Click to expand...

Funny, because I'd love to work in NJ instead - my commute is a b*tch! But, I am happy where I am, so I'll stay until.... there is a reason for me to take some time off! (please, please, please!)

Midtown is most convenient yes - I take NJ transit into Penn Station usually. My FS is on the East side though and a good bit further uptown - so it's still a bit of hike. Getting to work is even worse - ALL the way uptown and on the East side.


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> I'm a nutritionist/registered dietitian!
> 
> Oh very nice!! I have been looking to get back into the city for work so I was just curious what you did.Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, because I'd love to work in NJ instead - my commute is a b*tch! But, I am happy where I am, so I'll stay until.... there is a reason for me to take some time off! (please, please, please!)
> 
> Midtown is most convenient yes - I take NJ transit into Penn Station usually. My FS is on the East side though and a good bit further uptown - so it's still a bit of hike. Getting to work is even worse - ALL the way uptown and on the East side.Click to expand...

haha i agree commuting does suck but if you have a good job its worth it.


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> I'm a nutritionist/registered dietitian!
> 
> Oh very nice!! I have been looking to get back into the city for work so I was just curious what you did.Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, because I'd love to work in NJ instead - my commute is a b*tch! But, I am happy where I am, so I'll stay until.... there is a reason for me to take some time off! (please, please, please!)
> 
> Midtown is most convenient yes - I take NJ transit into Penn Station usually. My FS is on the East side though and a good bit further uptown - so it's still a bit of hike. Getting to work is even worse - ALL the way uptown and on the East side.Click to expand...

God Bless that communte! I take the express bus from BK. Im in midtown too, takes me an hour door to door with moderate traffic! Things will workout!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Your lips to God's ear! My commute door to door is 90 minutes. Ugh.


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Your lips to God's ear! My commute door to door is 90 minutes. Ugh.

:dust:

:dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Oneof14, I did some googling and read that the following things can increase blood flow to the uterus and thereby increase uterine lining: 

Baby aspirin
Vitamin c
Fish oil 
Pom juice
Red raspberry leaf tea
Acupuncture
Pineapple
Hot water bottle on lower abdomen
Orgasms!
Fertility massage


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Oneof14, I did some googling and read that the following things can increase blood flow to the uterus and thereby increase uterine lining:
> 
> Baby aspirin
> Vitamin c
> Fish oil
> Pom juice
> Red raspberry leaf tea
> Acupuncture
> Pineapple
> Hot water bottle on lower abdomen
> Orgasms!
> Fertility massage

Thank so much for looking into this for me Daisy, I take fish oil religously, I am currently drinking Raspberry Leaf Tea and I do acupuncture 2x a week. Going to get baby aspirin and take it with pineapple juice at lunch and maybe have some :sex: for an O! It cant hurt right! lol


----------



## DaisyQ

It certainly can't! If you are trying to save dh's sperm for the iui, Oing on your own is an option too! :winkwink:

I'd love to do accu twice a week, but it's so $$ and not covered under insurance. I go once a week.


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> It certainly can't! If you are trying to save dh's sperm for the iui, Oing on your own is an option too! :winkwink:
> 
> I'd love to do accu twice a week, but it's so $$ and not covered under insurance. I go once a week.

That is true!!!! Thankfully its covered under mine!


----------



## Nicker

Hey y'all. Still bfn for me. Whatever will be will be. If it is not meant to happen it won't. Doesn't make it an easy pill to swallow but if it doesn't happen, I just have to move on. I won't write anything off until beta.


----------



## diliapickle

Nicker :hugs: sorry you had to see another BFN! Glad you are not counting yourself out yet though! It could still be too soon! :dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

:( Nicker. A couple more days will tell the truth! Good luck!


----------



## fertilesoul

Nicker sorry for the disappointment but keep patience and hope alive. Fx the blood test brings good news ;)


----------



## DaisyQ

Nicker, :hugs: Not counting you out yet.


----------



## oneof14

Nicker said:


> Hey y'all. Still bfn for me. Whatever will be will be. If it is not meant to happen it won't. Doesn't make it an easy pill to swallow but if it doesn't happen, I just have to move on. I won't write anything off until beta.

Nicker, the fat lady is NOT singing yet!


----------



## Nicker

Hmmmmm. I spent an hour to an hour and half this afternoon been quite nauseated. Right now I am feeling a bit better but still a little icky. It seems to be better while I am sitting or after standing still for a while. As soon as start to move blahh. I am feeling bloated too. Cross your fingers it isn't a bug. I ate the same thing for lunch today as I did yesterday so that isn't the issue.


----------



## drsquid

nicker- fingers crossed

early office hours- im so jealous.. i have to be at work at 7:30-5 and they dont open til 9 and close at 5. so unless i happen to be working next door which i do sometimes, im screwed. we dont get a lunch break so.. looks like i get to tell my coworker tomorrow what im doing (already got the job andhe and his wife did iui so...). ill know tomrorow if i need to do iui fri or sat. friday would be soo much better. so we will see


----------



## adroplet

Nicker said:


> Hmmmmm. I spent an hour to an hour and half this afternoon been quite nauseated. Right now I am feeling a bit better but still a little icky. It seems to be better while I am sitting or after standing still for a while. As soon as start to move blahh. I am feeling bloated too. Cross your fingers it isn't a bug. I ate the same thing for lunch today as I did yesterday so that isn't the issue.

Ohhh Nicker, that alone sounds so promising.:dust:


----------



## Nicker

Apparently was just a teaser. Still bfn.


----------



## adroplet

Nicker said:


> Apparently was just a teaser. Still bfn.

No, no....this could be. i would say the hormones are just entering you blood stream and causing these symptoms, pretty soon they would be seeping into your urine. Fingers crossed tightly for you. :dust:


----------



## Nicker

adroplet said:


> No, no....this could be. i would say the hormones are just entering you blood stream and causing these symptoms, pretty soon they would be seeping into your urine. Fingers crossed tightly for you. :dust:

I won't write anything off until Beta. I was thinking to myself today and wondering why I was so confident this cycle. Maybe that couple of hours of feeling sick was the good Lords way of telling me to be patient for a couple of more days. 

You would think though if there is enough hcg to make me nauseated then there should be enough to make a pink line. Doing research right now.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

You sound just like me. In the tww I would spend hours surfing the net for something to keep my hope alive. It's like we need to do it for the sake of our sanity/emotional state. Find anything good?


----------



## isela

oneof14 said:


> Good morning ladies:
> 
> isela - how did your scan go?
> 
> Nicker - f'xd for you for a :bfp:
> 
> DaisyQ - when do you go for your scans? GL!
> 
> Frolicky - how are you feeling during your 2ww?
> 
> AFM - This morning I went for my CD 12 day scan, I have one follie on my right about 20 and one on my left 16. She said my lining was good, but its only 7mm, which is not great (I've been drinking raspberry leaf tea and acupuncure. dont know why its not thicker)! I pray this works for me, mentally I can not go on!!
> 
> :dust: to us all!!!


oneof14, wow your follicle are great GL

i went for my CD 12 scan ,he tell me that i ovulated like one or two days ago so he cancel my IUI


----------



## oneof14

isela said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies:
> 
> isela - how did your scan go?
> 
> Nicker - f'xd for you for a :bfp:
> 
> DaisyQ - when do you go for your scans? GL!
> 
> Frolicky - how are you feeling during your 2ww?
> 
> AFM - This morning I went for my CD 12 day scan, I have one follie on my right about 20 and one on my left 16. She said my lining was good, but its only 7mm, which is not great (I've been drinking raspberry leaf tea and acupuncure. dont know why its not thicker)! I pray this works for me, mentally I can not go on!!
> 
> :dust: to us all!!!
> 
> 
> oneof14, wow your follicle are great GL
> 
> i went for my CD 12 scan ,he tell me that i ovulated like one or two days ago so he cancel my IUIClick to expand...

I'm sorry to hear that, was he monitoring you all along? Do you usually ovulate CD10 or 11?


----------



## isela

oneof14 said:


> isela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies:
> 
> isela - how did your scan go?
> 
> Nicker - f'xd for you for a :bfp:
> 
> DaisyQ - when do you go for your scans? GL!
> 
> Frolicky - how are you feeling during your 2ww?
> 
> AFM - This morning I went for my CD 12 day scan, I have one follie on my right about 20 and one on my left 16. She said my lining was good, but its only 7mm, which is not great (I've been drinking raspberry leaf tea and acupuncure. dont know why its not thicker)! I pray this works for me, mentally I can not go on!!
> 
> :dust: to us all!!!
> 
> 
> oneof14, wow your follicle are great GL
> 
> i went for my CD 12 scan ,he tell me that i ovulated like one or two days ago so he cancel my IUIClick to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that, was he monitoring you all along? Do you usually ovulate CD10 or 11?Click to expand...

I dont know but He tell me this month i ovulated early, my lining was 8mm


----------



## DaisyQ

Ladies... question - do you find you ovulate later or about the same time on clomid?

Just curious.... I feel like I may have already asked this question, and if so I apologize!

Just trying to manage my expectations for tomorrow. First scan (CD 11) and hoping to see some good follie growth, but realistically I don't usually ovulate until later (CD 15-20), so maybe the follies won't be so impressive yet?


----------



## adroplet

DaisyQ said:


> Ladies... question - do you find you ovulate later or about the same time on clomid?
> 
> Just curious.... I feel like I may have already asked this question, and if so I apologize!
> 
> Just trying to manage my expectations for tomorrow. First scan (CD 11) and hoping to see some good follie growth, but realistically I don't usually ovulate until later (CD 15-20), so maybe the follies won't be so impressive yet?

With clomid i ovulate 2 days later than unmedicated.


----------



## oneof14

isela - that great lining! Hopefully everything will come together next month.

Daisy, I ovulated the same day(s) I would have without the clomid/femara (CD 13/14). I think, although I could be wrong, your follicle doesn't mature until your closer to ovulation. There is chance you may have to go back, if your follicle(s) and blood results don't indicated your ovulating yet. Does that make sense? Good luck with you scan tomorrow!


----------



## oneof14

Adroplet - how are you feeling, any symptoms?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys!


----------



## adroplet

oneof14 said:


> Adroplet - how are you feeling, any symptoms?

Funny you ask. 
I am making a list of my daily symptoms as they come. I am trying not to read too much into them but mostly making the list to compare it with past cycles or future cycles. Like today, my boobs are super heavy but no pain, i didnt feel hungry at all (i ate anyway), I did feel queasy on and off at work and my lower back is hurting a bit. I am used to pretty bad smells at work but today (after 4 days off) they were super foul to me. I found myself covering my mouth a few times.


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> You sound just like me. In the tww I would spend hours surfing the net for something to keep my hope alive. It's like we need to do it for the sake of our sanity/emotional state. Find anything good?

A lot of confusion LOL. It is surprising how many people are pregnant but don't get a positive hpt for months. I read a post by a lady who is 8 months pregnant and has never got a positive on an hpt. I read of a 14dpo beta of 17 that was a healthy pregnancy. These last two days are going to drive me nuts. You know, in researching I wasn't necessarily looking for hope. I was looking for something to tell me either it is still looking good for me or to tell me give up hope for this cycle and move on the round three.

Round three scares me. I don 't know what we will do. I speculate my doctor might want to change protocols again when I tell him that it is my last try. Last cycle I got a horrible migraine two days after the Bravelle. It was debilitating for two days. I wouldn't have been able to work had in not been the weekend.

I have had cramping on and off today. More stabbing kind of pain than af type cramps but not really intense.


----------



## adroplet

i found something to really kill the time for me (just reading ppls stories):coffee: <--decaf

https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/


----------



## adroplet

LMAO!!!:haha:

I just read "Silly habits we have in the TWW" and this one is my favorite.....

_- I am afraid to cough, sneeze, fart or BM in fear that my embryos will get dislodged._

Need to laugh, kill some time??? https://www.twoweekwait.com/silly-tww-habits


----------



## Tella

daisy > GL for the appointment can wait to hear the sizes of those juicy follicles!!! I O earlier on Clomid and Femara.

oneof14 > Not to stress :hugs: Thanks, we pray it started yesterday and I will have great beta numbers but 12dpo.

nicker > :hugs: it&#8217;s a very bitter pill to swallow, but don&#8217;t give up on the journey.

drsquid > GL for the appointment!!!! :dust:

isela > Sorry to hear about the cancelled IUI! Hope you managed to BD atleast before CD12?

adroplet > Keep faith, loads of :dust: thanks for the links will look at them when im bored :thumbup:

AFM > 6DPO, So another 6 to go till Beta. Not much happening on this side, no cramping nothing. Hoping the lack of them is a good sign.


----------



## oneof14

adroplet said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Adroplet - how are you feeling, any symptoms?
> 
> Funny you ask.
> I am making a list of my daily symptoms as they come. I am trying not to read too much into them but mostly making the list to compare it with past cycles or future cycles. Like today, my boobs are super heavy but no pain, i didnt feel hungry at all (i ate anyway), I did feel queasy on and off at work and my lower back is hurting a bit. I am used to pretty bad smells at work but today (after 4 days off) they were super foul to me. I found myself covering my mouth a few times.Click to expand...

F'xd for a :bfp: When I was pg (which ended in a miscarriage, I had no symptoms at all) just big boobs, which my DH noticed.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys. In my way to my doctor. Likely a long wait.


----------



## Nicker

Okay. 13dpo. Time to be realistic. I'm out. Yeah yeah not out till AF, wait til beta.... Seriously, it is highly unlikely and I can't handle any more false hope. Getting through today on two hours sleep is going to be hard enough.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tella- your doc does a beta for you at 12dpo? Lucky, less of a wait. Take it easy, your in implantation zone!!!


----------



## Nicker

Oh yeah and Internet cheapies are way better than frer. I am getting some 10miu ics for next cycle. Frer you can see the line even with a neg and it give nasty false hope. Ic there is a line or there isn't. If the line is there it is pink and you are pregnant.


----------



## Tella

Im so sorry Nicker!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: :hug:


----------



## DaisyQ

Nicker. :-(. Hugs to you.


----------



## Tella

Hopeful > Yes he does a beta on CD12, and it helps becuase last cycle i stopped with the progesteron the morning of CD12 and AF arrived 4 days later so it doesnt drag out the cycle even more. But im gonna be using progesteron for the next few months :winkwink:

Im taking it very calmly, im lucky in the sense that i work from home and travel very little. Only when i see a new client or drop of material but that is not that often, everything is done via email. So i just sit by my desk and work on the PC the whole day, till DH comes home and i go to the lounge with him. So i dont think i can help implantation anymore :lol: plus yesterday i was lying on the couch most of the day to help implantation.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry Nicker :hugs: I hope it's just late implantation for you.

So you like the ic's now? Like I said Ive had no issues with them. It may be faint but you can tell if it's there. :) I hope you don't have to face another cycle but if you do save your money, frers are a rip off.


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Sorry Nicker :hugs: I hope it's just late implantation for you.
> 
> So you like the ic's now? Like I said Ive had no issues with them. It may be faint but you can tell if it's there. :) I hope you don't have to face another cycle but if you do save your money, frers are a rip off.

The thing I don't like about the ics is that I bought the wrong ones. If I had the 10miu ones I wouldnt have bought any frer. That said I did get. A nasty evap line today (for sure evap)


----------



## DaisyQ

So just left the doc. 2 follies, 25 and 22 mm, one on each side. Triggered, and iui tomorrow. Nervous/excited/scared!


----------



## oneof14

Nicker - I am so sorry, I know its so frustrating! :hugs:

Daisy - that's some great follies, GL. 

Teller - Fx'd for you! 

AFM - I triggered last night and had my first IUI this morning. DH's count was awesome! I will have another tomorrow and then the 2ww. [-o&lt; this one works, as you all know this is so mentally frustrating!


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> So just left the doc. 2 follies, 25 and 22 mm, one on each side. Triggered, and iui tomorrow. Nervous/excited/scared!

Looks like we are on the same schedule!


----------



## drsquid

im sorry nicker.. i know when i was at 14 days with a neg, i trolled the internet looking for positives later.. it does happen (didnt for me, but..). fingers crossed it is just late. 

afm- off to the doc in 2 hrs for my day 12 us


----------



## DaisyQ

GL Dr. Squid!

Oneof14, we can be 2WW buddies.


----------



## oneof14

Daisy, hopefully the 2ww goes fast with great results!!! :thumbup:

Drsquid, good luck!!


----------



## Tella

Daisy & Oneof14 GL with ur IUI's tomorrow! Go catch that eggy! 

Daisy, its very exciting but u don't have to be scared :hugs:

DrsQuid, fx'd for some nice size follicles!

:dust:


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies...I am quickly going to catch up right now. I need a mental break and to be with my TTC ladies. (Mental health moment)

Isela - I am so sorry they missed your o. I can't believe that! :hugs: :hugs: I hope you have a great April!!! Maybe Easter season will bring you great eggs. 

Adroplet - So close to knowing the verdict...drum roll......It sounds like you are making a happy womb for implanation and fetus. :dust: 

Nicker - Sorry about the :bfn: The limbo is tough. At least once you know you can move forward and strategize for a better IUI next month. :hugs:

Daisy & Oneof14 - Yeah!!! TWW with us now!! Sounds like you both had successful IUIs. :dust: :dust: I hope the :spermy: cracks the eggy! ;)

Haj - I hope you are doing well and taking care of yourself as you prepare for a new strategy.

Tella - Halfway through....and almost over the hump. :dust: :dust: 

DrSquid - I hope you had a great scan & are growing a good quality egg/follicle.

Hopeful42 - Enjoy your pregnancy. Sorry you're not feeling well, but it's all for a great cause. I smile when I think about your approx. 8 week old little beany. 

AFM: I am a little more than 3dpo and started the progesterone suppositories yesterday. I am drinking a glass of grapefruit (fresh only) in the morning and having some red rasberry leaf tea (a few cups) during the day. I am taking iron supplements and prenatal vitams and have my acupuncture (I call it my heroine session..because I feel so content and happy afterwards and needles are involved) tonight. I don't have any symptoms. It's been crazy few days. I just bought a new car and had to do a bunch of stuff so I have not had time to get on the internet etc. much. But, I missed you and needed to just hang with :friends: 

:dust: :dust: to us all!! :hugs: too!!


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> Hi Ladies...I am quickly going to catch up right now. I need a mental break and to be with my TTC ladies. (Mental health moment)
> 
> Isela - I am so sorry they missed your o. I can't believe that! :hugs: :hugs: I hope you have a great April!!! Maybe Easter season will bring you great eggs.
> 
> Adroplet - So close to knowing the verdict...drum roll......It sounds like you are making a happy womb for implanation and fetus. :dust:
> 
> Nicker - Sorry about the :bfn: The limbo is tough. At least once you know you can move forward and strategize for a better IUI next month. :hugs:
> 
> Daisy & Oneof14 - Yeah!!! TWW with us now!! Sounds like you both had successful IUIs. :dust: :dust: I hope the :spermy: cracks the eggy! ;)
> 
> Haj - I hope you are doing well and taking care of yourself as you prepare for a new strategy.
> 
> Tella - Halfway through....and almost over the hump. :dust: :dust:
> 
> DrSquid - I hope you had a great scan & are growing a good quality egg/follicle.
> 
> Hopeful42 - Enjoy your pregnancy.  Sorry you're not feeling well, but it's all for a great cause. I smile when I think about your approx. 8 week old little beany.
> 
> AFM: I am a little more than 3dpo and started the progesterone suppositories yesterday. I am drinking a glass of grapefruit (fresh only) in the morning and having some red rasberry leaf tea (a few cups) during the day. I am taking iron supplements and prenatal vitams and have my acupuncture (I call it my heroine session..because I feel so content and happy afterwards and needles are involved) tonight. I don't have any symptoms. It's been crazy few days. I just bought a new car and had to do a bunch of stuff so I have not had time to get on the internet etc. much. But, I missed you and needed to just hang with :friends:
> 
> :dust: :dust: to us all!! :hugs: too!!

So happy you are disstracted during the 2ww!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

heroin session! :haha: I call it getting accu-stoned!


----------



## froliky2011

I have a quick question...

You ladies that post pictures of yourselves..you are not worried someone might recognize you? I am so worried someone might recognize me. It's such a small world and I would be a little embarrassed but I guess that is just me. I know I should not care but whatever.


----------



## froliky2011

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







For my TTC ladies.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## drsquid

us showed lining is 8.3mm (or so) got two 2.something eggs on the right, two small and unlikely to mature ones on the left.. so overall not as good however last time there was one giant one and 4 small, this time both are likely to go. trigger tonight for friday.. i think im totally doing us tomorrow at work cause if i see fluid around the cyst or it collapses, im so going over there to do the iui tomorrow..


----------



## froliky2011

DrS - What size were the mature ones?


----------



## MrsC8776

froliky2011 said:


> I have a quick question...
> 
> You ladies that post pictures of yourselves..you are not worried someone might recognize you? I am so worried someone might recognize me. It's such a small world and I would be a little embarrassed but I guess that is just me. I know I should not care but whatever.

I think it's something each person has to decide on. I'm not worried about it personally. I don't think any of this is something to be ashamed of. I have actually found a girl on here that lives in the same area and we have met up in person. I found it nice to be able to relate to someone in real life but that just me. If you feel embarrassed by it then you shouldn't worry about posting a pic of yourself. You have to do what is right for you. I guess I just think about it as we are all here for the same reason and if someone recognizes me it's not a big deal, it just lets me know that they are people out there struggling like we are to have a LO. :flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

drsquid said:


> us showed lining is 8.3mm (or so) got two 2.something eggs on the right, two small and unlikely to mature ones on the left.. so overall not as good however last time there was one giant one and 4 small, this time both are likely to go. trigger tonight for friday.. i think im totally doing us tomorrow at work cause if i see fluid around the cyst or it collapses, im so going over there to do the iui tomorrow..

2 mature follicles over 20 and a good thickness lining shouldn't be disappointing! That's wonderful news! I did my IUI same protocol trigger at night and IUI 2nd morning after (36 hrs) good luck!


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks MrsC - It's good to know you are still supporting us even though you don't post much. :hugs:

Hopeful42 makes sense to me Drsquid. It did not sound bad to me either. Most women on these threads would give a lot to have those results. You have a lot of good things going for you.


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> I have a quick question...
> 
> You ladies that post pictures of yourselves..you are not worried someone might recognize you? I am so worried someone might recognize me. It's such a small world and I would be a little embarrassed but I guess that is just me. I know I should not care but whatever.

I thought the same thing at first, but then realized, WTH. I dont post anything that I should be embarrassed about.


----------



## MrsC8776

froliky2011 said:


> Thanks MrsC - It's good to know you are still supporting us even though you don't post much. :hugs:

I do check in on you ladies now and then. I should post more and I'm sorry I don't... sometimes I feel a little lost because we are in the waiting period. You ladies are all very active on here and it is so great to see you all supporting each other. 

I hope everyone in the 2ww is doing good and others in the waiting process are staying sane. It seems like all everything is all about waiting and thats the hardest part. Good luck on the IUI's ladies and fx we see more BFP's in here very soon!! 

:hugs: and :dust: to all!!


----------



## Hays :)

:hi: hope you dont mind me posting here, I am due to go for my IUI appointment Saturday, i have had all of my bloods, etc... what are the chances of them starting me on IUI this cycle, as i will be CD1 Saturday? Its NHS, so dont no if it differs?

Also i want to push for a trans vaginal scan before i start IUI, do you reckon they'd do it there and then Saturday if i beg lol I hear through a friend of mine who had IUI that they like to do these scans when your on your period, so would be perfect timing, just not sure they'd do it for me last minute?

Thanks :)


----------



## froliky2011

MrsC - You're feeling "In Love"..... Awwee!! Cute. Thanks for sticking around. It's always nice to have more friends during this process. 

Oneof14 - Well, I guess my situation is a little different with the known donor etc. I want to protect the child too. Just not comfortable with the whole world knowing my situation.


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> MrsC - You're feeling "In Love"..... Awwee!! Cute. Thanks for sticking around. It's always nice to have more friends during this process.
> 
> Oneof14 - Well, I guess my situation is a little different with the known donor etc. I want to protect the child too. Just not comfortable with the whole world knowing my situation.

Absoutely, each situation is different. You go with what you feel. BTW, I am a little upset I cant get acupuncture until Monday. I kind of wanted to go tomorrow after IUI to relax me. I guess I will just have to do that on my own.


----------



## froliky2011

Hays :) said:


> :hi: hope you dont mind me posting here, I am due to go for my IUI appointment Saturday, i have had all of my bloods, etc... what are the chances of them starting me on IUI this cycle, as i will be CD1 Saturday? Its NHS, so dont no if it differs?
> 
> Also i want to push for a trans vaginal scan before i start IUI, do you reckon they'd do it there and then Saturday if i beg lol I hear through a friend of mine who had IUI that they like to do these scans when your on your period, so would be perfect timing, just not sure they'd do it for me last minute?
> 
> Thanks :)

I am not sure what NHS is... My doctor always does an ultrasound ("us") before IUI.


----------



## DaisyQ

Going for accupuncture on Friday, one day after the IUI... I am scheduled to go again the following Thursday, one week after the IUI, but wondering if I should push that appointment up and go on Monday...hmmm...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

MrsC8776 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks MrsC - It's good to know you are still supporting us even though you don't post much. :hugs:
> 
> I do check in on you ladies now and then. I should post more and I'm sorry I don't... sometimes I feel a little lost because we are in the waiting period. You ladies are all very active on here and it is so great to see you all supporting each other.
> 
> I hope everyone in the 2ww is doing good and others in the waiting process are staying sane. It seems like all everything is all about waiting and thats the hardest part. Good luck on the IUI's ladies and fx we see more BFP's in here very soon!!
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to all!!Click to expand...

I have news for ya, even after the bfp the waiting doesn't end. You wait for beta results, then you wait for the first scan, then you wait until the scary first trimester is over. We are definately being taught patience through this whole process!



Hays :) said:


> :hi: hope you dont mind me posting here, I am due to go for my IUI appointment Saturday, i have had all of my bloods, etc... what are the chances of them starting me on IUI this cycle, as i will be CD1 Saturday? Its NHS, so dont no if it differs?
> 
> Also i want to push for a trans vaginal scan before i start IUI, do you reckon they'd do it there and then Saturday if i beg lol I hear through a friend of mine who had IUI that they like to do these scans when your on your period, so would be perfect timing, just not sure they'd do it for me last minute?
> 
> Thanks :)

I too have no clue what NHS is. Most fertity specialists do a baseline scan on CD 3 to check for cysts. If none you start a follicle stimulater. Then CD 9-12 (it varies depending on doc) you do bloodwork to test for surge and vaginal ultrasound to see the follies growing. My doc had me come back ever day for bloods and every other for vag US.




oneof14 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> MrsC - You're feeling "In Love"..... Awwee!! Cute. Thanks for sticking around. It's always nice to have more friends during this process.
> 
> Oneof14 - Well, I guess my situation is a little different with the known donor etc. I want to protect the child too. Just not comfortable with the whole world knowing my situation.
> 
> Absoutely, each situation is different. You go with what you feel. BTW, I am a little upset I cant get acupuncture until Monday. I kind of wanted to go tomorrow after IUI to relax me. I guess I will just have to do that on my own.Click to expand...

Go for a massage for relaxation if you can get in quickly


----------



## Hays :)

Thanks ladies,basically its free,so im not paying. Its done on the free national health service.


----------



## drsquid

nhs is national health service in the uk.. 

i know they are good in the grand scheme of things but it was the same last month and nada... just feel like it isnt going to work (hopefully it is the femara talking). already pondering injectibles etc.. at least i have fun tormenting my doc. made his nurse laugh so hard she ended up blushing.


----------



## oneof14

Hopeful42nd said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks MrsC - It's good to know you are still supporting us even though you don't post much. :hugs:
> 
> I do check in on you ladies now and then. I should post more and I'm sorry I don't... sometimes I feel a little lost because we are in the waiting period. You ladies are all very active on here and it is so great to see you all supporting each other.
> 
> I hope everyone in the 2ww is doing good and others in the waiting process are staying sane. It seems like all everything is all about waiting and thats the hardest part. Good luck on the IUI's ladies and fx we see more BFP's in here very soon!!
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to all!!Click to expand...
> 
> I have news for ya, even after the bfp the waiting doesn't end. You wait for beta results, then you wait for the first scan, then you wait until the scary first trimester is over. We are definately being taught patience through this whole process!
> 
> 
> 
> Hays :) said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hope you dont mind me posting here, I am due to go for my IUI appointment Saturday, i have had all of my bloods, etc... what are the chances of them starting me on IUI this cycle, as i will be CD1 Saturday? Its NHS, so dont no if it differs?
> 
> Also i want to push for a trans vaginal scan before i start IUI, do you reckon they'd do it there and then Saturday if i beg lol I hear through a friend of mine who had IUI that they like to do these scans when your on your period, so would be perfect timing, just not sure they'd do it for me last minute?
> 
> Thanks :)Click to expand...
> 
> I too have no clue what NHS is. Most fertity specialists do a baseline scan on CD 3 to check for cysts. If none you start a follicle stimulater. Then CD 9-12 (it varies depending on doc) you do bloodwork to test for surge and vaginal ultrasound to see the follies growing. My doc had me come back ever day for bloods and every other for vag US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> MrsC - You're feeling "In Love"..... Awwee!! Cute. Thanks for sticking around. It's always nice to have more friends during this process.
> 
> Oneof14 - Well, I guess my situation is a little different with the known donor etc. I want to protect the child too. Just not comfortable with the whole world knowing my situation.Click to expand...
> 
> Absoutely, each situation is different. You go with what you feel. BTW, I am a little upset I cant get acupuncture until Monday. I kind of wanted to go tomorrow after IUI to relax me. I guess I will just have to do that on my own.Click to expand...
> 
> Go for a massage for relaxation if you can get in quicklyClick to expand...

Maybe I should!


----------



## DaisyQ

I know how you feel Dr. Squid - when it doesn't work, you feel like it's never going to work - I've been feeling that way the past few months, TTC naturally. Just do keep in mind that the overall, cumulative success rate for IUI is ~ 40% over the course of 3-6 cycles, so I would definitely hang in there for at least three cycles. I believe the success rate per cycle is about 14-15% when you have 2 eggs, more like 20-25% with 3 eggs. 

What does your doc say? Mine wants me to do 2 clomid/trigger/IUI cycles, then if it doesn't work to try at least one more IUI with injectables. After we've done 3 total, we will discuss if we should do another IUI or move onto IVF.


----------



## MrsC8776

froliky2011 said:


> MrsC - You're feeling "In Love"..... Awwee!! Cute. Thanks for sticking around. It's always nice to have more friends during this process.

:blush: Yes hubby makes me feel that way all the time. I have to soak it up before he leaves again. Although I always feel "in love" with him! 

Hopeful you are so right... the waiting never ends!


----------



## haj624

froliky2011 said:


> Hi Ladies...I am quickly going to catch up right now. I need a mental break and to be with my TTC ladies. (Mental health moment)
> 
> Isela - I am so sorry they missed your o. I can't believe that! :hugs: :hugs: I hope you have a great April!!! Maybe Easter season will bring you great eggs.
> 
> Adroplet - So close to knowing the verdict...drum roll......It sounds like you are making a happy womb for implanation and fetus. :dust:
> 
> Nicker - Sorry about the :bfn: The limbo is tough. At least once you know you can move forward and strategize for a better IUI next month. :hugs:
> 
> Daisy & Oneof14 - Yeah!!! TWW with us now!! Sounds like you both had successful IUIs. :dust: :dust: I hope the :spermy: cracks the eggy! ;)
> 
> Haj - I hope you are doing well and taking care of yourself as you prepare for a new strategy.
> 
> Tella - Halfway through....and almost over the hump. :dust: :dust:
> 
> DrSquid - I hope you had a great scan & are growing a good quality egg/follicle.
> 
> Hopeful42 - Enjoy your pregnancy. Sorry you're not feeling well, but it's all for a great cause. I smile when I think about your approx. 8 week old little beany.
> 
> AFM: I am a little more than 3dpo and started the progesterone suppositories yesterday. I am drinking a glass of grapefruit (fresh only) in the morning and having some red rasberry leaf tea (a few cups) during the day. I am taking iron supplements and prenatal vitams and have my acupuncture (I call it my heroine session..because I feel so content and happy afterwards and needles are involved) tonight. I don't have any symptoms. It's been crazy few days. I just bought a new car and had to do a bunch of stuff so I have not had time to get on the internet etc. much. But, I missed you and needed to just hang with :friends:
> 
> :dust: :dust: to us all!! :hugs: too!!

Thanks love!! Just waiting right now. I finished my last bloodwork on Saturday (23 VILES!!) and the doctor said it would take about 2 weeks to get everything back.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haj- 23 vials????? That's crazy. And we all thought the 9 for IUI were bad, lol.


----------



## drsquid

he hasnt really said.. i did one unmedicated. this is my 2nd with femara. when i did my cycle day one us he said that i had a good number of antral follicles so i could consider injectibles. id likely go to that next for a round or two. it is all out of pocket but im just not sure yet how i feel about doing ivf, not because of any ethical or money issues but more the time etc. since im single this really is only cycle 3, not 1 yr plus cycle 3. now im jsut paranoid about getting a surge (that i can enver seem to detect) prior to the trigger and ovulating too early or something.


----------



## vjpfeif

Ladies i am going crazy in the tww. Today i almost bit my dhs head off for nothing. I have been testing out and today was first day trigger tested negative. I am officialy 5 days post o. I have a cold that started yesterday [IS THIS A GOOD SIGN?) and still have cramping on and off. Trying to keep my head up but totaaly going nuts.


----------



## haj624

Hopeful42nd said:


> Haj- 23 vials????? That's crazy. And we all thought the 9 for IUI were bad, lol.

haha i know...i was like are you sure this is safe lol


----------



## Nicker

Hey all. I discovered today that I have $2000 in a health spending account. My meds for two more cycles could come our of that. I am not sure about my docs office fees though. I have to look in to that. If that would be covered I could do 2 more cycles since the sperm is paid for. I would get $2300 back at the end of June and the other $400 at the end of September. That doesn't matter it is still $3000 in the bank.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nice that's wonderful news! Their is always sun behind the clouds. What time do you go in tomorrow?


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Nice that's wonderful news! Their is always sun behind the clouds. What time do you go in tomorrow?

Lab opens @7:00 so that is when I will be there. Although I know it is very probable that I will get a negative beta I still can't shake the I'm pregnant vibe. Grrrrr


----------



## froliky2011

vjpfeif said:


> Ladies i am going crazy in the tww. Today i almost bit my dhs head off for nothing. I have been testing out and today was first day trigger tested negative. I am officialy 5 days post o. I have a cold that started yesterday [IS THIS A GOOD SIGN?) and still have cramping on and off. Trying to keep my head up but totaaly going nuts.

vj - Cold is a good sign. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## diliapickle

vjpfeif said:


> Ladies i am going crazy in the tww. Today i almost bit my dhs head off for nothing. I have been testing out and today was first day trigger tested negative. I am officialy 5 days post o. I have a cold that started yesterday [IS THIS A GOOD SIGN?) and still have cramping on and off. Trying to keep my head up but totaaly going nuts.


VJ - I am right there with you! Also 5 days past and it feels like it has been an eternity already! I have been cramping on and off as well. I have heard a lot of women who did get a cold in TWW and got a BFP! So I hope it is a good sign for you! :hugs:


----------



## vjpfeif

diliapickle said:


> vjpfeif said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i am going crazy in the tww. Today i almost bit my dhs head off for nothing. I have been testing out and today was first day trigger tested negative. I am officialy 5 days post o. I have a cold that started yesterday [IS THIS A GOOD SIGN?) and still have cramping on and off. Trying to keep my head up but totaaly going nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> VJ - I am right there with you! Also 5 days past and it feels like it has been an eternity already! I have been cramping on and off as well. I have heard a lot of women who did get a cold in TWW and got a BFP! So I hope it is a good sign for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. Im hoping this is it, but dont we all. At least we are in the same boat with the tww. Fx for you. I hope this is it for both of us.


----------



## diliapickle

vjpfeif said:


> diliapickle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vjpfeif said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i am going crazy in the tww. Today i almost bit my dhs head off for nothing. I have been testing out and today was first day trigger tested negative. I am officialy 5 days post o. I have a cold that started yesterday [IS THIS A GOOD SIGN?) and still have cramping on and off. Trying to keep my head up but totaaly going nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> VJ - I am right there with you! Also 5 days past and it feels like it has been an eternity already! I have been cramping on and off as well. I have heard a lot of women who did get a cold in TWW and got a BFP! So I hope it is a good sign for you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Im hoping this is it, but dont we all. At least we are in the same boat with the tww. Fx for you. I hope this is it for both of us.Click to expand...

me too!! When do you think you will test? I am going to try and hold out until the 17th which is when the doctor told me to wait until and hoping if I wait I will get luck of the Irish BUT I don't know if I can wait that long and know at around 9 days past I will start itching to test...


----------



## vjpfeif

diliapickle said:


> vjpfeif said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diliapickle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vjpfeif said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i am going crazy in the tww. Today i almost bit my dhs head off for nothing. I have been testing out and today was first day trigger tested negative. I am officialy 5 days post o. I have a cold that started yesterday [IS THIS A GOOD SIGN?) and still have cramping on and off. Trying to keep my head up but totaaly going nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> VJ - I am right there with you! Also 5 days past and it feels like it has been an eternity already! I have been cramping on and off as well. I have heard a lot of women who did get a cold in TWW and got a BFP! So I hope it is a good sign for you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Im hoping this is it, but dont we all. At least we are in the same boat with the tww. Fx for you. I hope this is it for both of us.Click to expand...
> 
> me too!! When do you think you will test? I am going to try and hold out until the 17th which is when the doctor told me to wait until and hoping if I wait I will get luck of the Irish BUT I don't know if I can wait that long and know at around 9 days past I will start itching to test...Click to expand...

I dont know. I will probably be the same as you and be itching to test 9 days post o. I bought a bunch of cheapies and tested out trigger but trigger is gone so now i dont know when to test. I know 9 days is probably too early, but i am sure i will get the urge.


----------



## diliapickle

Yeah I have a feeling by 10 days past I will be testing for sure! Well we can be moral support in our TWW as it helps to know you are not alone!


----------



## adroplet

9dpo today - tested on IC this morning and it was neg. i will do it again tomorrow.


----------



## DaisyQ

....Feeling a little worried. Been doing a lot of reading in iui threads, and it seems like most docs do iuis at 36 hours after trigger. I'm worried 24 hours after trigger will be too soon...


----------



## MrsC8776

DaisyQ said:


> ....Feeling a little worried. Been doing a lot of reading in iui threads, and it seems like most docs do iuis at 36 hours after trigger. I'm worried 24 hours after trigger will be too soon...

Which trigger did you use or are you using? There are different trigger times. Then again maybe your dr just wants the :spermy: waiting for the egg.


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> ....Feeling a little worried. Been doing a lot of reading in iui threads, and it seems like most docs do iuis at 36 hours after trigger. I'm worried 24 hours after trigger will be too soon...

Don't worry yourself, I think Cryher or someone one this thread triggered 12 hours before her IUI and got pg. I think it all depends on the doctor. Try not to stress it, I know it easier said then done.


----------



## Nicker

I just ordered my 10miu internet cheapies for next cycle now I think I am going to bed before 9:00


----------



## drsquid

i peed on the opk even though i never get it to work for me.. today is day 12/13. greater than 2 cm follies so they are about ready to go.. trigger at 10 (previously he has said 8 so who knows). iui on friday at 10. im so paranoid about missing ovulation. i worry that ive ovulated early the last two months.. i read a blog post written by my doc talking about how important exact timing is so.. sigh, just wish i wasnt so down. i dont know what happened today. i was so happy this am then just crashed after my us even though the results were good.. almost wishing id done injections this month. thanks for listening


----------



## trying hard

Hello ladies, doing my first IUI this cycle and just wanted to join in the fun here. I will read back when I have more time but wanted to put this thread on my watch list. 


Is anybody here doing Fallopian Sperm Perfusion with their IUI??????


----------



## DaisyQ

MrsC8776 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> ....Feeling a little worried. Been doing a lot of reading in iui threads, and it seems like most docs do iuis at 36 hours after trigger. I'm worried 24 hours after trigger will be too soon...
> 
> Which trigger did you use or are you using? There are different trigger times. Then again maybe your dr just wants the :spermy: waiting for the egg.Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply. I used ovidrel.... My doc's standard procedure is to do the iui 24 hours after trigger. Really hoping the timing will be ok.


----------



## MrsC8776

DaisyQ said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> ....Feeling a little worried. Been doing a lot of reading in iui threads, and it seems like most docs do iuis at 36 hours after trigger. I'm worried 24 hours after trigger will be too soon...
> 
> Which trigger did you use or are you using? There are different trigger times. Then again maybe your dr just wants the :spermy: waiting for the egg.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I used ovidrel.... My doc's standard procedure is to do the iui 24 hours after trigger. Really hoping the timing will be ok.Click to expand...

Not a problem, I know how stressful all this can be. I only used the trigger shot one time so I'm no expert. I'm sure your dr knows what is right for you and knows what they are doing. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## drsquid

just did my trigger and yowch. for some reason the needle felt thicker tonight.. i thought i usually got 25 but these were 22.. no fun. iui fri at 10am. fingers crosse


----------



## Tella

Froliky > Its great to hear you doing good, hope you have caught that eggy!!! I'm also gonna call mine the heroin session, because it is so true about being so happy and free spirited when you leave there!
Im not to phased if someone recognises me, im here for support and I love giving the support back and if someone that I know makes something else out of it, its their problem and if they tell stories they will have to deal with me :haha: Also my alias is my reallife nickname so if they take the town and the nickname they will figure it out anyways. But considering there is more than just the two of you involved, I would most probably also not post personal pictures either.

I LOVE the Luke and Yoda picutre!!! It is soooo true!

drsquid > if I had the resources I would also keep an eye on Ovulation as IUI is expensive and the better it is timed the better! Hope you feel better today :hugs: and that the eggies will be holding off till after IUI!

oneof14 > I agree with the posting nothing embarrassing! Try lying down and doing some slow controlled breathing it helps me a lot. I feel so lots with out my every second day Accu, in the Follicle Phase I use to go every second day and now in the TWW I go twice a week.

hays > we do a CD3 trans vaginal scan to makes sure there is no cysts and you are clear to start meds. Hope they can start you now as it helps not having to wait long.

Hopeful > I think it is a very important lesson we have to learn as having a baby is all about having enough patience!!!

haj > holy cow 23 Viles, could you walk afterwards?

vjpfeif > :hugs: sorry that the TWW is getting to you! When is your OTD?

Nicker > That is great news!!!! the financial strain is terrible to deal with and if meds are atleast covered it will help a lot! GL for the Beta test!!!

adroplet > hold on girl, it is still very early!

trying hard > it is the first time I have heard about that but Im gonna ask my FS about it! Just read up on it a bit and it seems great!

Daisy > One thing I have realised is to try and believe in your doctor, I was also worried as mine said 40hrs past trigger. I suppose they all have their success ratio's backing their reasoning. GL

AFM > 7DPO still no symptoms really. Seems like my bean must be using all the progesterone from the supplements hence no side effects from it :winkwink:


----------



## Hays :)

Thanks Tella, im not even sure they will start me on meds with my first IUI, being on nhs but you never no.

Thanks Chick :)


----------



## Nicker

Off to get blood work so that I can put this cycle behind me.


----------



## Tella

Good luck Nicker :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Nicker! I hope it's good news. Fx


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Good luck Nicker! I hope it's good news. Fx

Well since my health card is in my pants pocket from yesterday I can't get blood work :(


----------



## Nicker

Went home and got it. I will leave @10 get it done then. Good thing I have a prep this semester. Last semester I taught all day every day.


----------



## oneof14

Nicker said:


> Went home and got it. I will leave @10 get it done then. Good thing I have a prep this semester. Last semester I taught all day every day.

Good luck with your blood work! F'xd for good news!


----------



## oneof14

I am officially in the 2ww, went for my 2nd IUI today. DH's counts were great! Praying we have the luck of Irish this month.

Daisy, how did you go today?


----------



## DaisyQ

I think ok. I asked how the sample was, and the doctor said the count was good, but didn't say more. I feel like he gives me the least amount of info possible. Dh's first and only SA had lowish morph (6%), so I'm a little concerned. I may call there later to see if the nurse can tell me more. 

Was totally painless though. They only let me lie down for 5 minutes after. :shrug: I did feel some stuff come out about ten minutes later, which worries me. 

Was hoping that temping would tell me when I'm ovulating but my temps are wacky. 97.08 (normal pre O temp) at 6 am, and 97.5 (normal post O temp) at 7 am, which is my normal time. Usually my temps don't vary too much, so such a huge fluctuation in one hour is strange. Finally, had some left side pain last night and early this morning, and having it on the right side now. Wonder if I popped on egg last night, and the other is rupturing now?


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> I think ok. I asked how the sample was, and the doctor said the count was good, but didn't say more. I feel like he gives me the least amount of info possible. Dh's first and only SA had lowish morph (6%), so I'm a little concerned. I may call there later to see if the nurse can tell me more.
> 
> Was totally painless though. They only let me lie down for 5 minutes after. :shrug: I did feel some stuff come out about ten minutes later, which worries me.
> 
> Was hoping that temping would tell me when I'm ovulating but my temps ate wacky. 97.08 (normal pre O temp) at 6 am, and 97.5 (normal post O temp) at 7 am, which is my normal time. Usually my temps don't vary too much, so such a huge fluctuation in one hour is strange. Finally, had some left side pain last night and early this morning, and having it on the right side now. Wonder if I popped on egg last night, and the other is rupturing now?

Sounds like everything went well. I am sure if the count was off somehow, they would have told you. They dont tell me anything either, when she left the room so I can change, I looked on the sheet (then I had to sign it) Dont worry about the wetness you felt, its definitely not the sperm. They clean the area with the same fluid as they wash the sperm, so its most likely that, the nurse told me that on my very first IUI. :dust: to you!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you! :dust: to you too!! When do you test? Will it be a beta or hpt?

Doc said to take a hpt 2 weeks from today.


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Thank you! :dust: to you too!! When do you test? Will it be a beta or hpt?
> 
> Doc said to take a hpt 2 weeks from today.

Thank you! Yes, same here - if its :bfp:, then I go in for beta.


----------



## trying hard

bg fbvgvgefggcbvbbvbbhbbgggrvhfttgnnnhmm nbnnnnmnmn;llnrfdbgnv


----------



## trying hard

Sorry, my daughter thought she would say hello, she wants to know if my friends can be her friends too.


----------



## Tella

Daisy > don't stress, I actuallly asked my FS this time if the sperm can "fall" out and he said no, but if a few did, it won't matter there is more than enough inside to do the job. Also they lubricate ur cervix to ensure a smooth insertion and that is what's wet afterwards.

Look after yourself and GL with ur TWW.

Oneof14 > GL with ur TWW as well! Hope it passes quickly and brings a bfp!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Tella. :flower: I just got off the phone with the nurse, and she explained the sperm are kept in a medium after processing/washing, and that once inserted, the sperm leave the medium and swim up into my tubes. She said that the medium is what fell out, and that it doesn't/shouldn't have many sperm left in it, and that all the best/strongest swimmers would have left the medium anyway. Phew. She also told me that the sample today at 137 million sperm per mL. :wohoo: Wooohooo! Psyched about that. Going to DTD again tonight...


----------



## oneof14

Daisy - Awesome numbers!!!! I can feel the baby dust!!

Tella - Thank you, how are you doing with your wait? Or better yet, how are you keeping yourself busy?


----------



## trying hard

Daisy, that is an amazing count!!!! High fives for your OH lol Good luck

I have been doing soooo much research these last few days I think I could just about do the IUI myself with all this knowledge. It cant come soon enough if you ask me. 4 days down 10ish to go


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys! Trying to let myself be excited without getting my hopes up too high.

Tryinghard, your IUI is in 10 days? Are you being monitored or doing meds?

My IUI was on CD 12, which was so EARLY for me (I usually O CD 15-20). I love it though - it means less wait time and more opportunities to get prego. Yeah! 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## drsquid

nicker- fingers crossed

daisy- i worried about the liquid too... but they know what they are doing =)

afm.. got my coworker to us.. follies still nice and plump. yay havent o'd yet

tella- id love to monitor my ovulation.. but,, despite using the digital i only saw a smily one time in nov the month before i started trying.. start at day 9 and twice a day when im "close" and still nada. i did one day 9 and day 10. forgot on day 11. last night (day 12) was neg


----------



## BlueBird2372

what a day.... all started from a huge BBT - at only CD24! 
that wasn't a great sign. then pre-menstrula symptoms kicked in around lunch time and AF showed its ugly face in early evening!!:cry:
This is the SHORTEST cycle I have ever had (normally 27-28 days) - and the shortest luteal phase (11 days only - while i usually have 13-14 days). 
I wonder if it could be because of a trigger shot they made me use?? Or was it a failed implantation?? 
Any advice is much welcome! 
Here is to my IUI no. 2 hopefully later this month - another £1,600 - ouch! :cry:
Best wishes to everyone here, I wish I had a bette news to share, I hope some of you will share some GOOD news soon!
Cheers
BlueBird


----------



## Pink Lolly

BlueBird2372 said:


> what a day.... all started from a huge BBT - at only CD24!
> that wasn't a great sign. then pre-menstrula symptoms kicked in around lunch time and AF showed its ugly face in early evening!!:cry:
> This is the SHORTEST cycle I have ever had (normally 27-28 days) - and the shortest luteal phase (11 days only - while i usually have 13-14 days).
> I wonder if it could be because of a trigger shot they made me use?? Or was it a failed implantation??
> Any advice is much welcome!
> Here is to my IUI no. 2 hopefully later this month - another £1,600 - ouch! :cry:
> Best wishes to everyone here, I wish I had a bette news to share, I hope some of you will share some GOOD news soon!
> Cheers
> BlueBird


Oh Blue Bird, so sorry to read this :hugs:

I had my first failed DIUI in December and it was so heartbreaking. Sending you lots of :dust: for cycle number 2! x


----------



## Nicker

I am officially on to cycle #3. We are going even more aggressive this time around. I am hoping that Sunday is cd1. Apparently this cycle I will do a cd2 u/s. The only appointment I can get next week is on Monday and then the doc is going to be away. I so hope 3rd time is the charm for me.


----------



## BlueBird2372

Oh Blue Bird, so sorry to read this :hugs:

I had my first failed DIUI in December and it was so heartbreaking. Sending you lots of :dust: for cycle number 2! x[/QUOTE]

Thank you for your compassion... I didn't even get to do the test!! I was too "disciplined" and it was not due until Sun!

When is your next one? I hope it goes well for you...

Good news - I have paid for 3 cycles (including donor sperm) for the price of 2 at London Womens Clinic - so I am definitely going to get my money worth, I guess!! :haha:


----------



## drsquid

nicker- im so sorry *hugs* im also hoping 3rd time is a charm (for both of us)


----------



## diliapickle

Niker and Bluebird - Sorry it didn't work this cycle! I hope the next cycle is the lucky one for you both! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

drsquid said:


> i peed on the opk even though i never get it to work for me.. today is day 12/13. greater than 2 cm follies so they are about ready to go.. trigger at 10 (previously he has said 8 so who knows). iui on friday at 10. im so paranoid about missing ovulation. i worry that ive ovulated early the last two months.. i read a blog post written by my doc talking about how important exact timing is so.. sigh, just wish i wasnt so down. i dont know what happened today. i was so happy this am then just crashed after my us even though the results were good.. almost wishing id done injections this month. thanks for listening

Ask your doctor if they will give you an us to see if you o already. That is how they can tell how the woman ovulates (early, average or late). Good Luck & remember the egg lives a while too.


----------



## froliky2011

I think if we are PUPO and get AF there should be a POOPOO sign. ;) Good grief, we all feel like POOPOO when AF arrives and it makes me laugh at the annoying situation. 

A lot of us are on to IUI#3 or have already started.....Yeah!! Moving forward is good! 

Sorry to Bluebird! :hugs: 

Tella - I hope you are doing well. You seem very balanced. When do you test again?

Oneof14 & Daisy - You both sound like you had great IUIs! :dust: :dust: I love the count, Daisy! :happydance:

Sorry if I missed anyone...dinner time. I so want a glass of wine....


----------



## froliky2011

Drs - I just saw your friend did an us! Awesome!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So sorry Nicker :hugs: what a rollercoaster you've been on. At least you have a game plan, an agressive one at that! I sincerely hope 3rd time is a charm for you!

Very sorry bluebird. :( I first hand know the pain of an IUI that looks promising but just doesn't work. It's hard to say the least.


----------



## drsquid

did an us at noon at work and they were still there. kinda frightened to do one now before i go home.. nothing i can do so i dont want to know.. just noticed i have stretchy cm which i rarely get.. (and dont think i saw last month). hopefully tomorrow am will be soon enough. supposedly eggs live 24 hrs and since they were still there at noon, and iui is at 10... heh.. so tempted to go see who is in us.. but that is craziness and will only make me worry more overnight


----------



## mamadreams

I am sorry for the BFN's Bluebird, Nicker and drsquid :( I really hope that the next time around you all get BFP's. Hang in there. It WILL happen.

For those in the TWW - I really hope we see some BFP's soon!


----------



## froliky2011

Stretchy CM is good!!! My egg was gone last time after IUI and I got a :bfp: and I was sure I had o early that morning (very early) and did not have IUI until 10 a.m. It will be fine!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

DrSquid - It's too bad a friend of yours in the medical field could not do it for you when you needed. I don't think it's that difficult. My doctor gave me a catheter to try just to get it close to cervix though since I did not have washed sperm. I did not end up using it but it was nice to have the option if I needed it. You don't have to do IUI but at least get the :spermy: in the vagina (near the cervix), especially with the stretchy CM, they love that stuff.


----------



## trying hard

Daisy that is just a guess at this point but a fairly educated guess, I have been on clomid (monitored with bloods) for 4 previous cycles and I usually O around day 14 on meds. I am on clomid again for the IUI and will be monitored through blood work from day 10 then a scan probably on day 12 depending on BW then in again I'm guessing 2 days later for the IUI.
Early is so good, much less waiting around being anxious!

Bluebird sorry the witch got you :cry: maybe take a b6 complex next month to help with the LP???

Nicker, drsquid Hopefully third time is the charm for both of you. :dust:

Froliky :wine: sounds good ,I may do the same tonight. :D We are having my parents and uncles and aunts over tonight. I hope no one mentions TTC because I am way to emo on my clomid to deal with that.


buckets of dust coming out to all of you :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## drsquid

froliky-heh wouldnt do me much good cause the sperm is frozen at the lab.. i mean they say you are supposed to do it 36 hrs after trigger... so.. i gotta figure that will work. im sure i could get a catheter though quite frankly i doubt i could do it by myself and i dont have anyone id want to do it for me.


----------



## Tella

Drsquid > I hate OPK's but I used IC for the lead up and when that was positive did í do a digital smiley to confirm. Always kept the urine in a small container just incase. But im not doing any whilst being monitored it is to stressful! But im happy that you havent O'd yet and your IUI will be perfect timing! GL with your IUI!!!!

BlueBird > :hugs: im sorry! Did you use progesterone supplements? IF not I will ask my doc to give next cycle.

Nicker > :hugs: So sorry, I really thought this was gonna be yours! I hope you can remain positive as it is a great help for all us other girls! I hope AF comes as planned so that you can have yur IUI this month!

Froliky > I give all the credit to the acupuncture. My beta is on the 13th so next Tuesday. How you keeping up with your TWW?

trying hard > I have decided if someone asks me a random question and don&#8217;t want to shut it after the normal reply of we trying, im gonna say, We don&#8217;t want kids. People don&#8217;t realise how sensitive the matter is and tend to prey and I think that will make them rethink asking again :haha:

AFM > 8DPO, still very normal, if you can call it normal :lol: Im off to the acupuncture session, im looking forward to them so much :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all. 

I'm so sorry about the bfn blueBird. I think progesterone supplements sounds like a good idea this time around - I'd ask about it. 

Nicker, wishing you the best of luck this time around. 

Tella :dust: hope we'll be hearing about your bfp in a few days. 

Squid, good luck today. 

Tryinghard, frolicky, everyone else, :hi:

Sooo... I'm frustrated. So as it turns out, I do not think I've O'ed yet. My temp is still low. And I TOLD them that I normally ovulate ~ 48 hours after my natural surge, but did they listen? No. 

So I called, and I'm going in for another ultrasound to check to see if I still have mature follicles still intact. I will insist on another iui today, if that's the case. It's not their "protocol" to do back to back iuis, and I had to argue with the nurse about it, but I want to make sure I am giving myself the best possible chance. I am miserable on these meds, no coffee, booze, etc., going on 9 months now. !!!! Let's get this party started already. I'm afraid my doctor and the nurses hate me, but I feel like I have to advocate for myself and insist I be treated as an individual.


----------



## Tella

Daisy > Thanks, i believe it is coming :winkwink:

Im so sorry about the mix up wiht your Oing time! Hope you have already O'd and your progesterone is just not up enough yet to show a temp increases. Or if not that your doc will do a second IUI, i would definitely also demand on a second if they didnt listen to you!!!!

GL, this journey is stressful enough we dont need to deal wiht stuff like this. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks tella, I couldn't agree more. Waiting now to be seen - its a zoo!!


----------



## oneof14

Drsquid - Good Luck today!

BlueBird - I am so sorry! Try and keep positive.

Nicker - So sorry, Its really is so frustrating

Froliky - How are you feeling during this wait?

Tella - Fingers crossed for you!

Daisy - Oh, that stinks that you now have this added stress. Good luck today! I am hoping you ovulated as the day the doctors suspected. 

AFM - just trying to stay positive and healthy, doing acupuncture and anything I can do to help this 2ww not so stressful. I am hoping that eveything comes together this month!! 

Sorry if I forgot anyone! Have a great weekend ladies. I have a busy day a work, then dinner with friends.


----------



## DaisyQ

Ok, so the doctor said all the follicles are gone now. So I guess I did ovulate :wacko: and it's just too soon to tell from charting I guess - not enough time for the progesterone to build up maybe?? Sigh. No confidence anymore in charting to determine o date.


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Ok, so the doctor said all the follicles are gone now. So I guess I did ovulate :wacko: and it's just too soon to tell from charting I guess - not enough time for the progesterone to build up maybe?? Sigh. No confidence anymore in charting to determine o date.

You must have confidence. Just tell yourself you did all you can do, now let things happen. You had 2 beautiful follicles and your DH's count was amazing. You couldnt ask for anything more. I stressed over everything my first IUI and then I thought, stress or not, whatever is going to happen, well its going to happen. Now is the time to relax and prepare your body to carry your baby!

Oh, I just read clearly now :wacko: that you said you had no confidence in temping to predict your O time. Sorry, my coffee didnt take full effect yet. :dohh:. I am happy you O'd when the doctor perdicted. :happydance:


----------



## Tella

Im so glad you did O and you can relax. That will mean the eggy is fertilized and making its way to his home for the next 9months :winkwink:

I started temping the morning of my first IUI and wanted to confirm O as well but then decided against it as it would have caused more stress than what is needed. I would suggest to stop temping and just relax, i know it is easier said than done :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

heh relax.. what does that mean.. im still pondering whether to get another us before heading over for my iui.. if the follies are there ill be happy.. if they arent.. ill be worried.. im def gonna take a look this afternoon to make sure they are gone.. if i dont do it this am then i wont know if they were gone last night etc... heh doc would kill me if he knew.. he told me to step away from the probe on a prior cycle. if this works im going to miss torturing him


----------



## DaisyQ

"step away from the probe!" :rofl: That is TOO funny. I am sure all of us would be the same way if we had access to ultrasounds on demand!

GL Squid, I'm thinking about you.

Thanks Tella and Oneof14, I feel much better now that I know I O'ed. I also found this website: https://www.inciid.org/faq.php?cat=infertility101&id=1#6 which I found to be very informative. It says here that it can take up to 2 days for a temp shift after O, so charting BBT is not always so accurate in terms of pinpointing O date. So definitely going to relax now and (try to) trust my doctor! :haha: I think I am going to lay off temping the rest of this cycle, and for the rest of my IUI cycles for that matter - it's clearly not useful in this case. I might temp just one more day (dying to see a high temp!) before starting progesterone. :wacko: I'm nutso! Going to accupuncture tonight - and I need it SO bad. Holy COW do I need it!


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> "step away from the probe!" :rofl: That is TOO funny. I am sure all of us would be the same way if we had access to ultrasounds on demand!
> 
> GL Squid, I'm thinking about you.
> 
> Thanks Tella and Oneof14, I feel much better now that I know I O'ed. I also found this website: https://www.inciid.org/faq.php?cat=infertility101&id=1#6 which I found to be very informative. It says here that it can take up to 2 days for a temp shift after O, so charting BBT is not always so accurate in terms of pinpointing O date. So definitely going to relax now and (try to) trust my doctor! :haha: I think I am going to lay off temping the rest of this cycle, and for the rest of my IUI cycles for that matter - it's clearly not useful in this case. I might temp just one more day (dying to see a high temp!) before starting progesterone. :wacko: I'm nutso! Going to accupuncture tonight - and I need it SO bad. Holy COW do I need it!

Great article, thanks for sharing. Funny, I rearranged my plans to go to acupuncture today. So looking forward to it too! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## drsquid

got an us this am which showed the bigger one is HUGE and slightly irregular which may mean it has ovulated (or is in the process). the other follie is big and round.. iui is at 10 (2 hrs from now). then this evening im gonna check to make sure the 2nd popped too.. fingers crossed


----------



## DaisyQ

Dr. Squid, sounds like it will be timed PERFECTLY. :thumbup:


----------



## Pink Lolly

BlueBird2372 said:


> Oh Blue Bird, so sorry to read this :hugs:
> 
> I had my first failed DIUI in December and it was so heartbreaking. Sending you lots of :dust: for cycle number 2! x

Thank you for your compassion... I didn't even get to do the test!! I was too "disciplined" and it was not due until Sun!

When is your next one? I hope it goes well for you...

Good news - I have paid for 3 cycles (including donor sperm) for the price of 2 at London Womens Clinic - so I am definitely going to get my money worth, I guess!! :haha:[/QUOTE]

Oh no - I'd definitely ask for progesterone next time.

I've just started my second cycle so fingers crossed for a better outcome this time! x


----------



## DaisyQ

](*,) Sigh. I feel so annoyed, upset and defeated right now.

Just got a call from the nurse (the same one that assured me I didn't need to come in today, etc.), and she said my progesterone today is 1.2, which indicates I'm probably ovulating now (today). And she also said it would be too late to come in tomorrow to do a second IUI. So basically, I AM ovulating a little later then they thought (more like when I thought). This is so frustrating. 

Next cycle, I am going to insist on either one IUI at 36 hours or 2 back to back. This is ridiculous. I am SO freaking annoyed.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

DaisyQ said:


> ](*,) Sigh. I feel so annoyed, upset and defeated right now.
> 
> Just got a call from the nurse (the same one that assured me I didn't need to come in today, etc.), and she said my progesterone today is 1.2, which indicates I'm probably ovulating now (today). And she also said it would be too late to come in tomorrow to do a second IUI. So basically, I AM ovulating a little later then they thought (more like when I thought). This is so frustrating.
> 
> Next cycle, I am going to insist on either one IUI at 36 hours or 2 back to back. This is ridiculous. I am SO freaking annoyed.

How frustrating. 'we screwed up and you are ovulating now, but instead of calling you ASAP to come in and do a second IUI, we'll just let this cycle go'....grr. Call your OH and pounce him when he walks in the door! :sex: like you never have before! Hopefully there are healthy :spermy: in there waiting for that eggie from your IUI, with the count your OH had I'd say it's a good chance!
Good plan though, if there is a next cycle :) fx for you


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> ](*,) Sigh. I feel so annoyed, upset and defeated right now.
> 
> Just got a call from the nurse (the same one that assured me I didn't need to come in today, etc.), and she said my progesterone today is 1.2, which indicates I'm probably ovulating now (today). And she also said it would be too late to come in tomorrow to do a second IUI. So basically, I AM ovulating a little later then they thought (more like when I thought). This is so frustrating.
> 
> Next cycle, I am going to insist on either one IUI at 36 hours or 2 back to back. This is ridiculous. I am SO freaking annoyed.

I agree with Hopeful, it doesnt mean that it didnt work, especially with you DH's count!


----------



## wantbabysoon

I got my BFN this morning :( 

I will probably be taking a month break and then decide if I want to do IUI again or move to IVF


----------



## DaisyQ

thanks hopeful and one - I'm so frustrated and annoyed. I know that it's not a lost cause, but if we are going to spend the time and money on ART, then I want to know it's being done well, and being tailored to ME, and not just putting me on a standard protocol.


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> thanks hopeful and one - I'm so frustrated and annoyed. I know that it's not a lost cause, but if we are going to spend the time and money on ART, then I want to know it's being done well, and being tailored to ME, and not just putting me on a standard protocol.

I completely understand and would feel the same way. I'st frustrating, especially when you are telling them you know your body, so listen to me! But, weird that the eggs wasnt there anymore this morning.


----------



## oneof14

wantbabysoon said:


> I got my BFN this morning :(
> 
> I will probably be taking a month break and then decide if I want to do IUI again or move to IVF

So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Nicker

I am nervous yet excited about my next cycle. First thing - I don't know if next cycle is going to be March or April and I am nervous about that. I don't want to sit a month out but I have no idea when I will get af. Last cycle I stopped progesterone on Thursday, had spotting on Saturday and af on Sunday. That would work well for me this time. If af comes any later the cycle will probably be canceled since my doc is only in the office for two days next week and I with the new protocol I need a CD2 scan. I have the only appointment I could get booked for Monday. fx That Monday is CD2.

I am also really nervous about the new protocol. I am not sure what it is going to entail yet but I know this is a controlled ovarian hyperstimulation cycle which I imagine means more hormones to try to get more follies. With just the 5 days of 1 dose/ day on injectibles I had an insane migraine for two full days starting after my second day of injections.

I wonder why every protocol gets more expensive as far as office fees go. I could see if they were providing the meds but they aren't. I still have to buy the medication at the pharmacy. My IUI with Serophene only was $450. The Serophene plus Bravelle was $500. This cycle is going to be $750. I had 3 scans my first cycle and only one my second cycle. I haven't had lab work with any cycle and if I did health care pays for that. :shrug: If This cycle gets cancelled I still pay $400 and it will cost me $500 shipping for sperm. You can bet your ass I will cry if it gets cancelled. The medication is going to be even more insane so my cost will be well over $2000 this time. Every single dose of Bravelle is $69. Perhaps with the extra expenses this will be the last cycle I can afford. I hope it is all I need. It simply has to work!!

I have mixed feelings about the progesterone. On one hand I am glad my doc starts it right away. If I do manage to get pregnant I know I will have a nice hospitable environment for baby whenever he/she implants. On the other hand I wish he would wait a week and do blood work so that I know if I actually ovulated. That is my biggest worry. What if I am not even ovulating. I have not had ovulation pains with either of my two IUIs. I know I hate the side effects from progesterone and it is icky.


----------



## Nicker

wantbabysoon said:


> I got my BFN this morning :(
> 
> I will probably be taking a month break and then decide if I want to do IUI again or move to IVF

I sorry. I know how you feel. It will happen for us. We have to believe!


----------



## drsquid

nicker- *hugs* what a pain in the ass,, that is weird that youd pay more without more visits,, mine is itemized..how come you pay even if it gets canceled? that doesnt make any sense, they cant store the frozen sperm for you? fingers crossed you can get going again in march. i know the feeling.. i may miss out on april if this month doesnt work cause i may not be back from vacation on time.. i dont want to miss out on one of my 3 post hsg months.. *fingers crossed*


----------



## adroplet

11dpo -test is clear, no second line.


----------



## froliky2011

DaisyQ said:


> Ok, so the doctor said all the follicles are gone now. So I guess I did ovulate :wacko: and it's just too soon to tell from charting I guess - not enough time for the progesterone to build up maybe?? Sigh. No confidence anymore in charting to determine o date.

Did the doctor do an us to see that or just guessing? Why did they say this and then a little later said due to your progesterone you had not o yet? Ugh! That's a bit unprofessional and quite frankly slightly insensitive and ...well...I think I could go on and on. What is wrong with people that do not care about doing a good job anymore and having integrity and wanting to be good at what they do? I swear it's just a paycheck and to me, that is a pathetic way to live. Sorry Daisy! :hugs: I hope your DH had some resilient little buggers in there!!


----------



## froliky2011

Adroplet - 11dpo is early. Still hope! FX'd for you! You're almost there!!


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker & DrSquid - :hugs: :hugs: Sorry the logistics are challenging this next cycle. I hope everything works out for you both.

DrSquid - I had my HSG in August and got BFP in January. It's still good. I had my uterine polyp removal in September and again...BFP in January...so a few months later did not seem to matter with me. Good luck!


----------



## froliky2011

Mamadreams - :hugs: :hugs: So sorry!!!!!! 

I meant to post : iwantababysoon - :hugs: :hugs: So sorry!! (wrong person) Sorry. Ugh. Going too fast.


----------



## Tella

Wantbabysoon > sorry about the bfn! :hugs:

Daisy > I would also say BD and catch that eggy! There is very possibly some spermy's left from the IUI so don't give up! Did u also bd the night of the IUI?

DrsQuid > Hope everthing went wll and that u O'd just after iui!

Nickker > fx'd for af to show on Sunday!

GL to all the other girls in the TWW! :dust:


----------



## drsquid

i did another ultrasound at 4.. follies gone.. so that is under 6 hrs.. yay


----------



## DaisyQ

Nicker - I'm sorry you are having these worries and stress. As for the progesterone, I think they like to start it right away because it's more effective that way. I've read that when they wait to test at 7 DPO and then start it, it's often too late. Would you consider charting to help confirm ovulation? My doctor (who I'm am not loving right now), told me to wait 3 days after the IUI to start progesterone (which means he realizes O can be later than 36 hours, that a$$). 

Adroplet, yes still early - hope a new line fades in soon. 

Wantababy - :hugs:

Tella thank you. We did BD the night of the IUI, last night and this morning. 

Frolicky, thank you. It's so frustrating to have conflicting info, and I agree - unprofessional. The doctor did say that he saw signs that confirmed ovulation on the ultrasound. He said the follicles were "gone," there was fluid in the cul de sac, and my endometrium had transtioned. That said, my progesterone level of 1.2 yesterday is completely inconsistent with ovulation having already occurred (it would have been over 2 at least), which is why the nurse said I was probably ovulating then (yesterday). The only way this makes sense, at all, is I ovulated right before the scan. Which would perhaps explain why my progesterone was still low. However - I'm not sure about this as I had EWCM last night around 9pm (60 hours after trigger), and my CP was high and soft. 

I have done some additional reading on the subject and found that many doctors don't think US is a reliable way to detect ovulation and think progesterone is a better indicator. That said, if you have LPD, the progesterone may be abnormally low. It's all very confusing. I discussed all this with my accupuncturist, who has worked in the fertility field for years, and she seemed to think I had NOT ovulated as of last morning, because of the low progesterone level, despite what the doc said he saw on ultrasound. ??

I also looked into the timing of ovulation with the trigger. It seems that 36 hours is just an average amount of time. If LH is already surging at the time of trigger, ovulation can be as early as 24 hours later. But it can also be as late as 48 hours later, and I do think I must fall into this later category. 

I am most definitely going to ask the doctor about all of this next cycle and I'm going to find out if I need a higher dose of the trigger and I'm also going to insist on back to back IUIs...


----------



## Nicker

I am sorry ladies. I have been somewhat self-centered lately. I will try to catch up. I hope I dont forget anyone. If I do, it most certainly is not intentional! 

Daisy  Thanks for the support and encouragement. My doc also does IUI 24 hours after trigger. I say try to assume you ovulated on time and remain positive or you will drive yourself nuts. Charting won`t do any good for me because I trigger and use progesterone suppositories. Now that I really think about it I guess I just need to trust.

Babyonmyown  I am sorry that you too lost your Dad. I hope you see a :bfp: really soon.

Tella  You have been an amazing support. I agree with others, you are absolutely beautiful! I really hope this 2ww ends in a :bfp: for you. Please, when you do get your :bfp:, stay around here. I need someone to keep encouraging me to be pupo.

Hopeful  Thank you for your support and encouragement and for not deserting us. I really hope the ms goes away soon.

Frolicky  LMAO poopoo sign. There is a pile of crap emoticon on my cell phone. I wish it were here cause I would post it for sure! :bunny::bunny:

Adroplet  Thanks for the support and optimism!! I am sorry that your second line was just trigger and I hope it reappears again real soon!!! Regarding evaps you are correct that no colour is an evap. Evaps can also have colour. The last three tests I did taunted me with colour evaps. Still knew they were evaps though because they werent straight or they werent where they were supposed to be. Frers you could can see an indent line where the test strip would be and you squint and squint hoping there is colour. As to when will you say you are just done, I dont think you are at that stage yet. If you can afford it emotionally and financially you keep going!! I am very optimistic for you this cycle. 

Mamadreams  glad the cold is finally feeling better. Thanks for the support. 

Dilia  Thanks for the support and encouragement. Decided if you are waiting until the 17th to test yet or are you getting antsy to test? Do you use ics?

Hays  Welcome!!! How did it go today?

Siblingwishes  Thanks for the encouragement. I hope all is well for you and that little baby. I am glad you are still following us and I hope you stick around.

Oneof14  I hope the tww wait is treating you well. Thanks for the support.

Equal  How are you? I am really hoping for you this cycle. I want to see you with a :bfp: beside your name so much!

Isela - :hug: I am so sorry about this cycle.

MrsC - glad you are still following and I still love to see your posts. I didnt know that different triggers have different trigger times. Interesting. 
DrSquid  Sounds like great timing! :dust:

Vjpfeif - Try to sane. Your tww is more than half over. Fx When you gonna start poas? Did you get the 20miu or the 10 miu cheapies?

Trying hard  Welcome! I am just regular donor IUI. I am interested in hearing about Fallopian Sperm Perfusion. Say hello to your daughter. She is welcome too :)

Bluebird  So sorry :hug:

Pink Lolly - where are you at in this cycle?

AFM  I am glad I went pupo last cycle even though it didnt pan out for me. Sure I was disappointed, but I would have been disappointed anyway. The first IUI I was not confident and the whole two week wait was brutal and I was still disappointed to only see one line and to get the negative beta. At least this cycle I only had a few days of that. If I had been pregnant pupo me would have provided a much better environment then pessimistic me.

No sign of AF :growlmad: Last two months I have had spotting the day before.

Stupid question/concern here...I normally don't have an issue with the transvaginal ultra sounds. I have never had one on CD2 or 3 before and I am thinking it will be kind of gross. I mean I know the doc does it all the time and I think if it was like get undressed, scan, get dressed no problem. Everything would stay ummm... relatively contained. However it is get undressed, wait on table for doc, scan.... isn't that kind of messy?


----------



## Nicker

drsquid said:


> nicker- *hugs* what a pain in the ass,, that is weird that youd pay more without more visits,, mine is itemized..how come you pay even if it gets canceled? that doesnt make any sense, they cant store the frozen sperm for you? fingers crossed you can get going again in march. i know the feeling.. i may miss out on april if this month doesnt work cause i may not be back from vacation on time.. i dont want to miss out on one of my 3 post hsg months.. *fingers crossed*

I don't know why they charge for cancelled cycles. I haven't had one cancelled so I haven't worried about it. They can't store it no. For a few days longer maybe but not long term.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Nicker. I'm going to assume I o'ed yesterday and so there were hopefully some good sperm there at 24-48 hours post iui. There is nothing I can do now, so in trying to let it go now. 

As for your cd 3 scan... Is it usually a long wait for the doc? Mine comes in very quickly. Hopefully it won't be heavy flow, but just remember he's a doctor and must see blood and mess all the time.


----------



## Nicker

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks Nicker. I'm going to assume I o'ed yesterday and so there were hopefully some good sperm there at 24-48 hours post iui. There is nothing I can do now, so in trying to let it go now.
> 
> As for your cd 3 scan... Is it usually a long wait for the doc? Mine comes in very quickly. Hopefully it won't be heavy flow, but just remember he's a doctor and must see blood and mess all the time.

Not usually a long wait after I get called in. Sometimes it is a few minutes. I guess I should try not to think about. If we only loose about 3 tablespoons during our whole period, how much can I lose in a few minutes??? I think my flow was lighter after my first cycle of endometrin.


----------



## DaisyQ

Exactly. There will probably be some blood on the probe and maybe on you, but probably not on the table...


----------



## Nicker

DaisyQ said:


> Exactly. There will probably be some blood on the probe and maybe on you, but probably not on the table...

mental note to self, put disposable wipes in purse.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Last time I went for the cd 3 ultrasound, I left in the tampon until the last possible moment. Had tissues in the room to put it in then dispose of in the sanitary container. Was much easier, and less embarrassing for sure. They are pretty quick about coming in though at my clinic. Good luck Nicker! Hopefully all is nice and quiet in there and ready for more meds :)


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Last time I went for the cd 3 ultrasound, I left in the tampon until the last possible moment. Had tissues in the room to put it in then dispose of in the sanitary container. Was much easier, and less embarrassing for sure. They are pretty quick about coming in though at my clinic. Good luck Nicker! Hopefully all is nice and quiet in there and ready for more meds :)

Hopeful I was just thinking that. Make sure to wear a hoodie and have tissues and a ziploc bag. Remove tampon right before getting on table...throw it in the bag and shove it in the pocket. LOL

The stupid crap I think about...


----------



## drsquid

nicker- that is a bummer.. i order 2 vials at a time (cuase the shipping is the same). then they store it. they keep it over at the hospital and for once dont seem to charge me..


----------



## Nicker

drsquid said:


> nicker- that is a bummer.. i order 2 vials at a time (cuase the shipping is the same). then they store it. they keep it over at the hospital and for once dont seem to charge me..

I know I will be ordering my sperm as soon as I know if March is a go. I know when I had my last IUI and I told them that I was charged an extra $150 for shipping to ensure that it went out the day I ordered it, he asked the nurse if they still had liquid nitrogen upstairs. That is when he said we will order the sperm right off the bat this time. he said since they have a good reputation with the sperm distributor the sperm company usually waives the canister rental fee.


----------



## BlueBird2372

DaisyQ said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm so sorry about the bfn blueBird. I think progesterone supplements sounds like a good idea this time around - I'd ask about it.
> 
> Nicker, wishing you the best of luck this time around.
> 
> Tella :dust: hope we'll be hearing about your bfp in a few days.
> 
> Squid, good luck today.
> 
> Tryinghard, frolicky, everyone else, :hi:
> 
> Sooo... I'm frustrated. So as it turns out, I do not think I've O'ed yet. My temp is still low. And I TOLD them that I normally ovulate ~ 48 hours after my natural surge, but did they listen? No.
> 
> So I called, and I'm going in for another ultrasound to check to see if I still have mature follicles still intact. I will insist on another iui today, if that's the case. It's not their "protocol" to do back to back iuis, and I had to argue with the nurse about it, but I want to make sure I am giving myself the best possible chance. I am miserable on these meds, no coffee, booze, etc., going on 9 months now. !!!! Let's get this party started already. I'm afraid my doctor and the nurses hate me, but I feel like I have to advocate for myself and insist I be treated as an individual.

Daisy - thank you for your kind worlds.
You have to get them do what YOU think is right for YOU!!! This is YOUR RIGHT!!!
I am definitely going to - with my clinic - next time, for sure!!
In the end of the day I am paying £1,600 per treatment AND I am making all the life style sacrifices (as you noted!!) on the top of it! No coffee, no wine, no diving, no horse-riding, no heavy exercise, no saunas or hot bath - no to pretty much everything I love so much!! Not that I am complaining or anything - the end goal is certainly worth giving up all of this and more!
Best wishes for your success soon!
Cheers
BlueBird


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks bluebird. Yeah!!! We'll tell those doctors what's what! :sulk:

GL this next cycle - what are you going to differently? are you going to ask for progesterone?


----------



## Nicker

Woo hoo! The :witch: is back! Or at least on her way :dance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah, perfect timing for you! Get ready for that cd2 ultrasound, and an agressive go this month! Good luck


----------



## BlueBird2372

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks bluebird. Yeah!!! We'll tell those doctors what's what! :sulk:
> 
> GL this next cycle - what are you going to differently? are you going to ask for progesterone?

Hi Daisy,
Yes - plenty of things to do differently next time!
1) better timing - am not going to be pushed to do IUI on same day if my LH surge falls on Sat again (as it happened for my no. 1) - just give it a miss, as my clinic is shut on Sundays
2) no more exercise during 2ww (yes, i simply couldn't help it - i reduced the intensity of my workouts but perhaps not enough)
3) no more super long days in the office, work related stress and business travel during 2ww - difficult but not impossible!
4) i am looking into acupuncture options - hopefully, i can find something locally
5) doing more yoga, relaxation and meditation during 2ww (instead of aerobic workouts)
6) no more (even short and warm rather than hot) baths - shower only
I am not sure about drugs - i have been totally anti-drug all my life. And i have never had a problem with luteal phase before, i has been steady at 13-14 days - until this last cycle.... so am not sure about progesterone, but i will do some research on it....
Any other suggestions are kindly welcome! 
Best wishes
BlueBird


----------



## drsquid

bluebird- i tried the no exercise... still bfn and i felt fat and gross for the two weeks.. i know i feel terrible when i dont work out so you have to balance it all out. this time.. i think im going to go do my regular workouts mon and tues.. but then im going on vacation tues night/weds am. i plan on doing whatever i want there.. hiking, snorkeling etc.. im not gonna scuba but.. i dont like scuba =) it def helps to feel like we have some sort of control though


----------



## Allie2009

I have a question for you guys.....I am 3dpiui and I have been having cramps all day....is this normal?? Is it a good sign???


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies :wave: Can I join you? I'm hoping this month I'll be able to have my first IUI since my cycle was cancelled due to overstimulation. If it happens again this time we'll convert to IVF. My scan and bloodwork is scheduled for Monday and I'm hoping there are no cysts.


----------



## Nicker

Allie, I haven't had it with my two IUIs but I think many others do. I don't know if it is a good sign or not. I would say at that stage it is normal but probably not a sign of anything as it is too soon for implantation. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Nicker

bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies :wave: Can I join you? I'm hoping this month I'll be able to have my first IUI since my cycle was cancelled due to overstimulation. If it happens again this time we'll convert to IVF. My scan and bloodwork is scheduled for Monday and I'm hoping there are no cysts.

Welcome!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Allie2009 said:


> I have a question for you guys.....I am 3dpiui and I have been having cramps all day....is this normal?? Is it a good sign???

I've heard other ladies talk of this. One asked the nurse at her clink who said its totally normal. It's caused by mild almost contractions forcing the egg down through the tubes. No idea if that's right, but it sounds comforting :)


----------



## Allie2009

Thanks i'm just going to keep my fx that I get a :bfp: on the 21st!!


----------



## Nicker

Allie2009 said:


> Thanks i'm just going to keep my fx that I get a :bfp: on the 21st!!

fx for you!!


----------



## isela

Hi ladies i have a question im 5dpo and i been feeling very tired, swing moods and left side pain could be a good sing?


----------



## Nicker

isela said:


> Hi ladies i have a question im 5dpo and i been feeling very tired, swing moods and left side pain could be a good sing?

Isela, its really hard to tell. Fingers crossed it is a good sign for you!


----------



## DaisyQ

:hi: Bastet! 

Alli, I am now 3 dpiui (2dpo) and have had some mild twingey cramps.


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - I had it for the IVF doctor, andt it's not as bad as you think. And like you said, they see it all the time.


----------



## Nicker

Pondering next cycle..... Opinions welcome. It is so hard to know what is right. Each doctor has their ideas and they all believe that they are right. I don&#8217;t know who is right and it is hard to get information you know is accurate. I am a little afraid to ask my doctor as I don&#8217;t want him to feel like I am disrespecting him. I believe I have a responsibility as a patient to ensure that I understand my treatment. As a person who lives daily with Crohn&#8217;s disease it drives me crazy when I meet other people who have the disease and they know nothing about it and know nothing of the treatment options available to them.

Most research I seem to find is message boards or else blogs by fertility doctors. The information on message boards often is what women are told by their doctors who all believe they are right yet often we get different stories. Very seldom can I find information that points directly to a scientific study to back up the data. The information I tend to believe, only because it seems to be more commonly found, is that women will ovulate approximately 36 hours after trigger if they are not already starting a natural LH surge and approximately 24 hours after trigger if they have already started to surge on their own. My doctor does not do blood work to detect LH surge he goes by scan and once he sees mature follies (at least 18mm) I do the trigger then IUI 24 hours after trigger. I was considering buying opk strips but I have read that many women never detect their LH surge with them. Am I correct though that the line will start to appear and be as dark as the control when the surge has peaked? If there is a line at all, that should indicate a surge has begun and a trigger then would mean O in 24 hours or less?

I am also quite confident in the information I have found regarding IUI 6 hours before or after O is the ideal time. According to California Cryobank washed thawed sperm live 12-24 hours. I am thinking the 24 hour after trigger IUI is a good protocol for fresh washed sperm that can line 72 hours but for thawed washed sperm I question this protocol. 

I am thinking that tomorrow I should ask about the information above. I want to tell the doctor that I don&#8217;t wish to disrespect him but since this may be my last shot I want to make sure all my bases are covered and my odds are the best possible. Here is the scenarios I am kicking around.

1. Ask for blood work to be done before I go in for my CD10 scan. By the time I get there for my scan the lab should have the results back. If my LH has started to rise, trigger and IUI 24 hours later. If not IUI 36 hours later. (last time I had a 23mm follie on CD10). 
2.	Ask for IUI at 30 hours after trigger. If I O before 24 hours, the egg should still be viable. If I O closer to 36 hours the sperm should still be viable. 
3.	Ask for back to back IUI. This, to me, seems like the least favourable option. I say this because If I O closer to 24 hours, the first IUI will do the job. If I O 36 hours after the egg is already losing viability by the time 48 hours rolls around.
4.	Maybe ask for back to back 24 and 36 hours rather than the standard 24 and 48 hours.


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies..

Allie - I have not had any cramps, but everyone is different. Welcome and Good Luck! FX'd for you!

Bastetgrrl - Welcome! I remember you from other threads. :hugs: 

Nicker - So glad :witch: finally arrived. Waiting sucks!! Cheers to moving forward!

Bluebird - Sounds like you're trying everything and doing it so perfectly. I admire you. I felt like I did that last time and had a mc. Now, I am just doing pretty normal stuff. Good Luck!

Isela - I don't symptom spot and usually for me the symptoms mean nothing. Except last time I got a cold pretty bad around implantation 8-9dpo). Good Luck!! 

Tella - You're almost there!! :yipee: :happydance: :dust: :dust:

Daisy, Oneof14... Hang in there! 

Cheers to the rest of us in the TWW!

Sorry if I forgot someone! :hugs:

I noticed that if I get a :bfn: this month, my next o will be the weekend my Sister-in-law, her DH, DS, DD and my DH's parents are all staying with us. They have no idea what we are doing and the only weekend they are all here and my DH and I don't work, I will be o. Great. I guess I will have to make up some b.s. lie and what about hiding all my stuff (fertility monitors, funny tea, prenatals, books, etc.). It should be interesting. My DH does not want to tell them until I am pregnant at least 12 weeks. Sigh.


----------



## Nicker

froliky2011 said:


> Hi Ladies..
> 
> Allie - I have not had any cramps, but everyone is different. Welcome and Good Luck! FX'd for you!
> 
> Bastetgrrl - Welcome! I remember you from other threads. :hugs:
> 
> Nicker - So glad :witch: finally arrived. Waiting sucks!! Cheers to moving forward!
> 
> Bluebird - Sounds like you're trying everything and doing it so perfectly. I admire you. I felt like I did that last time and had a mc. Now, I am just doing pretty normal stuff. Good Luck!
> 
> Isela - I don't symptom spot and usually for me the symptoms mean nothing. Except last time I got a cold pretty bad around implantation 8-9dpo). Good Luck!!
> 
> Tella - You're almost there!! :yipee: :happydance: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Daisy, Oneof14... Hang in there!
> 
> Cheers to the rest of us in the TWW!
> 
> Sorry if I forgot someone! :hugs:
> 
> I noticed that if I get a :bfn: this month, my next o will be the weekend my Sister-in-law, her DH, DS, DD and my DH's parents are all staying with us. They have no idea what we are doing and the only weekend they are all here and my DH and I don't work, I will be o. Great. I guess I will have to make up some b.s. lie and what about hiding all my stuff (fertility monitors, funny tea, prenatals, books, etc.). It should be interesting. My DH does not want to tell them until I am pregnant at least 12 weeks. Sigh.

You aren't getting a :bfn: it's all good. :bunny::bunny:


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker said:


> Pondering next cycle..... Opinions welcome. It is so hard to know what is right. Each doctor has their ideas and they all believe that they are right. I dont know who is right and it is hard to get information you know is accurate. I am a little afraid to ask my doctor as I dont want him to feel like I am disrespecting him. I believe I have a responsibility as a patient to ensure that I understand my treatment. As a person who lives daily with Crohns disease it drives me crazy when I meet other people who have the disease and they know nothing about it and know nothing of the treatment options available to them.
> 
> Most research I seem to find is message boards or else blogs by fertility doctors. The information on message boards often is what women are told by their doctors who all believe they are right yet often we get different stories. Very seldom can I find information that points directly to a scientific study to back up the data. The information I tend to believe, only because it seems to be more commonly found, is that women will ovulate approximately 36 hours after trigger if they are not already starting a natural LH surge and approximately 24 hours after trigger if they have already started to surge on their own. My doctor does not do blood work to detect LH surge he goes by scan and once he sees mature follies (at least 18mm) I do the trigger then IUI 24 hours after trigger. I was considering buying opk strips but I have read that many women never detect their LH surge with them. Am I correct though that the line will start to appear and be as dark as the control when the surge has peaked? If there is a line at all, that should indicate a surge has begun and a trigger then would mean O in 24 hours or less?
> 
> I am also quite confident in the information I have found regarding IUI 6 hours before or after O is the ideal time. According to California Cryobank washed thawed sperm live 12-24 hours. I am thinking the 24 hour after trigger IUI is a good protocol for fresh washed sperm that can line 72 hours but for thawed washed sperm I question this protocol.
> 
> I am thinking that tomorrow I should ask about the information above. I want to tell the doctor that I dont wish to disrespect him but since this may be my last shot I want to make sure all my bases are covered and my odds are the best possible. Here is the scenarios I am kicking around.
> 
> 1. Ask for blood work to be done before I go in for my CD10 scan. By the time I get there for my scan the lab should have the results back. If my LH has started to rise, trigger and IUI 24 hours later. If not IUI 36 hours later. (last time I had a 23mm follie on CD10).
> 2.	Ask for IUI at 30 hours after trigger. If I O before 24 hours, the egg should still be viable. If I O closer to 36 hours the sperm should still be viable.
> 3.	Ask for back to back IUI. This, to me, seems like the least favourable option. I say this because If I O closer to 24 hours, the first IUI will do the job. If I O 36 hours after the egg is already losing viability by the time 48 hours rolls around.
> 4.	Maybe ask for back to back 24 and 36 hours rather than the standard 24 and 48 hours.

I think it depends on your body. Do you typically o early, average or late? That is what I would go by. I o before 24 hours after LH surge, so for me I wanted an IUI 12 hours post LH surge at least. I don't know much about Chron's disease. One of my gf read a book about some guy who had it and changed his diet dramatically and cured himself? I hope you are OK and that it does not stop you from living life to the fullest. :hugs:


----------



## Nicker

froliky2011 said:


> I think it depends on your body. Do you typically o early, average or late? That is what I would go by. I o before 24 hours after LH surge, so for me I wanted an IUI 12 hours post LH surge at least. I don't know much about Chron's disease. One of my gf read a book about some guy who had it and changed his diet dramatically and cured himself? I hope you are OK and that it does not stop you from living life to the fullest. :hugs:

I have no idea when or if I even O. I am just trusting the hcg does its job.

I have great drugs for the Crohn's. Unlike fertility, they are covered by my emplyee benefits. Good thing! A single dose every 8 weeks is $6100. I have been in remission for 7 years now because of it. I did have to get off one of the drugs before ttc because it strips the body of follic acid. According to my fertility dude that drug may have diminished my ovarian response. My GI disagrees. :shrug:


----------



## Sully

AF came today. I think I'll be sitting out a couple of months. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Nicker

Sully said:


> AF came today. I think I'll be sitting out a couple of months. Good luck to all of you.

:hug: sorry to hear that Sully. I wish you well.


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> I think it depends on your body. Do you typically o early, average or late? That is what I would go by. I o before 24 hours after LH surge, so for me I wanted an IUI 12 hours post LH surge at least. I don't know much about Chron's disease. One of my gf read a book about some guy who had it and changed his diet dramatically and cured himself? I hope you are OK and that it does not stop you from living life to the fullest. :hugs:
> 
> I have no idea when or if I even O. I am just trusting the hcg does its job.
> 
> I have great drugs for the Crohn's. Unlike fertility, they are covered by my emplyee benefits. Good thing! A single dose every 8 weeks is $6100. I have been in remission for 7 years now because of it. I did have to get off one of the drugs before ttc because it strips the body of follic acid. According to my fertility dude that drug may have diminished my ovarian response. My GI disagrees. :shrug:Click to expand...

 I'm glad to hear you have been in remission. If your ovarian reserve were diminished did he suspect you were just creating follicles with no eggs in them? As for the ovulation, keep track of your symptoms (cm, high sex drive, temp...although it does rise a day or two after o).


----------



## froliky2011

Sully said:


> AF came today. I think I'll be sitting out a couple of months. Good luck to all of you.


:hugs: Sorry!!!


----------



## Nicker

froliky2011 said:


> I'm glad to hear you have been in remission. If your ovarian reserve were diminished did he suspect you were just creating follicles with no eggs in them? As for the ovulation, keep track of your symptoms (cm, high sex drive, temp...although it does rise a day or two after o).

I believe that my ovarian reserve is normal for someone my age. I had the antral follicle count before he determined whether or not I could conceive. My follies were slow to grow with serophene alone and he thought perhaps medication history contributed. If he believed there were no eggs in them he wouldn't have done the IUI. I have since read that larger women (that's me) may not respond as well to serophene alone.

I haven't noticed much cm since I started the medicated cycle. The last time I know I had increased cm and was pretty sure I ovulated the increased cm was cd10 and 11.

Sex drive - I haven't had sex in almost 10 years :cry: Then I used birth control and know I was fertile. I had 28 day cycles like clockwork and I had O pain and all... :dohh: I actually suspect I had a miscarriage 10 years ago. I just felt that something was different and I was 2 weeks late and I was never late. That was when I was first getting sick with the Crohn's and I think I was malabsorbing the pill. I guess that was for the best considering bf and I broke up a few weeks later (he never knew my suspicions until a year later) and I spent the next year of my life being very ill. If I was pregnant I never could have carried to term. 

Temping - I am up all the time throughout the night. Also, progesterone suppositories would also cause a temp rise not?


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear you have been in remission. If your ovarian reserve were diminished did he suspect you were just creating follicles with no eggs in them? As for the ovulation, keep track of your symptoms (cm, high sex drive, temp...although it does rise a day or two after o).
> 
> I believe that my ovarian reserve is normal for someone my age. I had the antral follicle count before he determined whether or not I could conceive. My follies were slow to grow with serophene alone and he thought perhaps medication history contributed. If he believed there were no eggs in them he wouldn't have done the IUI. I have since read that larger women (that's me) may not respond as well to serophene alone.
> 
> I haven't noticed much cm since I started the medicated cycle. The last time I know I had increased cm and was pretty sure I ovulated the increased cm was cd10 and 11.
> 
> Sex drive - I haven't had sex in almost 10 years :cry: Then I used birth control and know I was fertile. I had 28 day cycles like clockwork and I had O pain and all... :dohh: I actually suspect I had a miscarriage 10 years ago. I just felt that something was different and I was 2 weeks late and I was never late. That was when I was first getting sick with the Crohn's and I think I was malabsorbing the pill. I guess that was for the best considering bf and I broke up a few weeks later (he never knew my suspicions until a year later) and I spent the next year of my life being very ill. If I was pregnant I never could have carried to term.
> 
> Temping - I am up all the time throughout the night. Also, progesterone suppositories would also cause a temp rise not?Click to expand...

Ovarian Reserve - Sounds good. Are they trying something different from the serophene? It seems like you have good sizes on CD10 so that's good news.

CM - Sounds good. I am guessing you ovulate late CD11 or early CD12. I could be wrong though.

Temping - Yeah, I know, I am on progesterone too. However, when I wasn't I loved it because right before AF my temp would drop, so I knew I was not pregnant and did not have to wait any more. With the suppositories, we are stuck waiting. 

Sex Drive - Really? I never had much of a sex drive and then Wham! My later 30s and boy oh, boy it went through the roof! They say a woman's sex drive increases in her late 30s because the body knows the chances to procreate and coming to a close in a few years or something like that. The last few years it's been crazy. Your medication for Chron's disease might inhibit it? Medications can cause that. 

Sorry about the illness and the mc. Wow! That was a lot to go through in a short period of time. I hope you had a good support system through it. :hugs: At least you know you can get pregnant. That is difficult for many women.


----------



## Nicker

Well as far as the sex drive goes I am pretty sure it is still there but because I have been alone so long no one there to turn me on LOL.

That was only the beginning. I lost 50 pounds in the next 9 months or so and I ended up in a wrongful dismissal suit. I won but it took a year that cost me a lot of wages. I was diagnosed a year later


----------



## adroplet

13 dpo today - no 2nd line on my IC and no AF.


----------



## trying hard

Good luck adroplet, not out yet :)


Sorry Sully :( :hugs:


----------



## Nicker

adroplet said:


> 13 dpo today - no 2nd line on my IC and no AF.

Fx for you.


----------



## adroplet

Nicker said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> 13 dpo today - no 2nd line on my IC and no AF.
> 
> Fx for you.Click to expand...

Thanks! I am just so worried because at 10 dpo I had my regular endometriosis pains before AF. They are SUPER painful and i just feel that if embryo had implanted, it could not have possibly stuck in place. Scar tissue has attached my uterus to my colon so a hard BM will cause me endo pain. I am still getting cramps.
I just read up on some other forums and I have relaxed a little. Apparently if i do get prego, my endo pain will continue and I will have stronger cramps because the scar tissue will be stretching as the uterus grows. great:nope:.
Well, I keep getting the feeling down there that AF has come but nothing so far. 
I will test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nicker

adroplet said:


> Thanks! I am just so worried because at 10 dpo I had my regular endometriosis pains before AF. They are SUPER painful and i just feel that if embryo had implanted, it could not have possibly stuck in place. Scar tissue has attached my uterus to my colon so a hard BM will cause me endo pain. I am still getting cramps.
> I just read up on some other forums and I have relaxed a little. Apparently if i do get prego, my endo pain will continue and I will have stronger cramps because the scar tissue will be stretching as the uterus grows. great:nope:.
> Well, I keep getting the feeling down there that AF has come but nothing so far.
> I will test again tomorrow morning.

Can they do anything about the adhesions? Like surgically repair them? I don't have endo, but I am concerned about adhesions as well due to my surgical history. The first year after my Crohn's dx I was dependent on prednisone to keep the inflammation under control. Since prednisone is nasty nasty stuff it was decided that I needed different medication (my current med) but since it was so expensive I had to wait for special authorization from my insurance company. While I was waiting, I ended up with a perforated colon from the prednisone so I ended up in emergency on my birthday (2 weeks before starting a new job at a new school). I had emergency surgery to remove 40" of my colon and woke up with a colostomy bag. FUN! 3 months later I had the ostomy reversal surgery. The next year is when I discovered the incisional hernia which had to be repaired. When the surgeon did the hernia repair he said that I also had a lot of adhesions he removed while he was in there. The hernia repair was my fourth surgery by the same surgeon on the exact same incision line from sternum to belly button. That strip of my belly is numb. I wonder how that will feel when my belly is trying to stretch if I do get pregnant.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Well my u/s and bloodwork is this morning and I'm freaking out that I'm going to have a cyst because I didn't O last cycle. I couldn't sleep at all last night. Probably got a couple hours between crying. I wish that I could stop worrying but what I've read just doesn't sound good. I need a miracle.


----------



## froliky2011

Adroplet, Nicker & Basetgrrl - :hugs: :hug: Hang in there ladies!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

OMG! I really can't believe it but there were no cysts and I'm all cleared to start gonal f tonight. :shock: I prayed before going into my appt to let His will be done and that I have faith that it will happen for us at His time and not mine. I was at peace with this when I went in. My FS could tell that I was emotional and asked if I was okay and of course I started tearing up when he said everything looked good. I was embarrassed and apologized. Between lack of sleep, getting myself worked up for nothing and finding out that my friend who is doing surrogacy for her cousin that can't have children is losing the baby. Holy cow...what a morning.


----------



## froliky2011

That's wonderful Basetgrrl! It's tough to see others go through such heart break and such an eye opener to the fragility of pregnancy and the miracle of reproduction. Glad you had good news. :) :happydance:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Thanks! I'm so thrilled and looking forward to my acupuncture appt tomorrow. 

Yes, it's difficult to see someone else go through this knowing how hard it is but especially since she was doing this for her cousin. I can't even imagine.


----------



## froliky2011

She is brave!!!


----------



## adroplet

Nicker - I had a lap done in 2010 and dr said he removed 85% of it. the rest he couldn't get to because he would risk rupturing my colon or my uterus. He left that alone since he knew i wanted to TTC. The pains are back but not as frequent as before or as strong, since I started acupuncture. So I will have to live with the pain (since i take NO pain meds for this).

14 dpo - no second line on IC but no AF either.


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, a few more hours :happydance: to go till my bfp :winkwink:

Nicker > Wow, you are one strong woman and derserve this so much! Hope you get better support around O day. Just one thing, LH is always present in ur body so you will most likely have a second line all the time, but when it goes darker than what they are in the beginning of ur cycle then its possible that ur surge is beginning.

Froliky > fx'd for you!!!

Bastetgrrl > I hate to say so, but it told you sooo :winkwink: I'm so happy you can start tonight and ur iui and bfp will follow shortly!

Adrolet > sorry :hugs:

Sully > sorry :hugs: hope the relaxed approach brings a bfp!

Sorry if I miss someone!

AFM > Beta is tomorrow, I'm very positive and I'm gonna do a hpt when I wake up, so fx'd for even a faint line!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Omg Tella, it's time already! Wow I'm so excited for you. Let us know ASAP :) I still can't believe you get beta at 12dpo...you are so lucky. Fx

Adroplet- good luck. It's almost time for you too. Sorry about the endo pain, I suspect it in my as for the last couple years I get hip area pain that almost feels like something is attached, it got worse with my first pregnancy especially during labor contractions, even my epidural couldn't freeze it. Maybe I'll ask them to have a look if I have to have a c section.

Nicker- did you get you us today?


----------



## DaisyQ

GL Tella! :dust:

Adroplet, I hope that bfp is just shy. :hugs:


----------



## bastetgrrl

WOO HOO!! How exciting, Tella! You are gonna get that BFP in a few hours!!!

HAHA Yeah yeah...you did. :blush: I'm so thrilled.


----------



## adroplet

still 14 dpo - no AF.....eventhough it's time, not that I want AF but this is just cruel. All I have are full bbs and CM (I am usually always dry).
I refuse to go and get a blood test that was scheduled for today. I would rather just wait for a + or AF. The nurses are so insensitive when they call to say, "Sorry but you're not pregnant, you will be getting your period soon so call us on the first day of your cycle to schedule you AGAIN"


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi everyone. . . sorry for my lack of comments lately, knowing that this last cycle didn't work was harder for me to handle than I expected it to be. I knew I would be upset, but having my accupuncturist tell me she thought I was pregnant then to not be (and have low progesterone). I almost wish she hadn't told me. 

I went for my day 12 us today and I have one follicle at 1.2 cm and one at 1.29 cm. I'm going back on Thursday for another us. I don't know how fast the little follicles grow, but I am hoping they will be ready! I'm a little concerned though because I'm using donor sperm and it got here today. I know it will stay cold for a week in the canister, but it shipped on Thursday. That means this Thursday will be a week and that is just for my us. I have an e-mail in to California Cryobank but I don't know what I'm going to do. UGH!!!

I am so sorry for the BFN in here the past couple of weeks. Fingers crossed for all those of you in the TWW. I promise to try and get all caught up with everyone tomorrow, I've been battling a migraine all day and need to get some sleep. 

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Nicker

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi everyone. . . sorry for my lack of comments lately, knowing that this last cycle didn't work was harder for me to handle than I expected it to be. I knew I would be upset, but having my accupuncturist tell me she thought I was pregnant then to not be (and have low progesterone). I almost wish she hadn't told me.
> 
> I went for my day 12 us today and I have one follicle at 1.2 cm and one at 1.29 cm. I'm going back on Thursday for another us. I don't know how fast the little follicles grow, but I am hoping they will be ready! I'm a little concerned though because I'm using donor sperm and it got here today. I know it will stay cold for a week in the canister, but it shipped on Thursday. That means this Thursday will be a week and that is just for my us. I have an e-mail in to California Cryobank but I don't know what I'm going to do. UGH!!!
> 
> I am so sorry for the BFN in here the past couple of weeks. Fingers crossed for all those of you in the TWW. I promise to try and get all caught up with everyone tomorrow, I've been battling a migraine all day and need to get some sleep.
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!

Ask your doc. I know mine has a tank of liquid nitrogen so he could replace the stuff in the storage tank.


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Nicker- did you get you us today?

Yup. You want the long version or the short one LOL?


----------



## Nicker

Well hello ladies! I typed up a post as I was waiting to talk to the nurse at my doctors office. I hit post and I got the maintenance message. Grrr. I am so glad it is back up a running now. I really am an addict. The post I typed in the docs office was short. I have quite a long one typed in word right now. 

When he came in to the office the first thing he said was that he was very disappointed when he saw my beta results. I guess he was PUPO for me too LOL. That made me feel good as I think I have established a rapport with him now. So now we move on to COH (controlled ovarian hyperstimulation). Basically my drug regimen will be what he would use if I was doing IVF. He explained the whole protocol, the risks, and my options and then he told me to come in on CD2 for a scan. He said if my lining was too thick I would have to wait until April. I told him that today is CD2 so I was sent to pee and then he did the scan. Lining looks good :)

I will not be doing the clomid at all. I start on Repronex and Bravelle both tomorrow. I do six days of injections. He is also prescribing me something for the migraines I get from the Bravelle. I get a scan next Monday and we are hoping for 4 follicles >13mm. If there are any more than 4 I have decisions to make. If I have nice follies on Monday I will get the Cetrotide injection again to prevent me from getting a natural LH surge so that we completely control the surge (Damn I ordered a bunch of OPKs). He said my chances of getting pregnant will be greater than they were with the first two cycles and if I get pregnant I have a higher chance of multiples. 

When he was doing the scan (which was not that bad) I asked about the multiples. I referred to high order multiples being a slim chance. He said, Someone has been reading. And he laughed. 25% chance of twins, 3% triplets, and 1% more than triplets. I asked if he felt there would be any benefit to doing two IUIs and he said that he thinks it would be a waste of money. He agreed that 36 hours will be better timing so we are going with that. I will still do the Endometrin (progesterone suppositories) but my lining should also be better naturally without the Clomid. He recommends IVF if this cycle doesnt work.


----------



## Nicker

Double post.


----------



## froliky2011

Tella - FX'd for you!!! xoxo

Nicker - Good Luck on your scan. I really hope you get a BFP and it sounds like your doctor wants it for you too. FX'd for you too. I am hoping no IVF for you. You really don't need that stress etc. (Well, I guess nobody does, but especially you.)

BabyOnMyOwn - I think the sperm should be fine frozen/cold, but ask your doctor. I hope your follies grow well. They usually grow 1-2 mm a day. Good Luck! 

How's everyone else doing? Where is the rest of the gang?

I am OK. Was a little emotional yesterday but feel better now. Just trying to Breathe and Believe. It's challenging sometimes. My yoga instructor gave the class really good advice the other day. He said sometimes you just have to sit with the feelings (bad, good, whatever), just sit with them and they will pass eventually. So, I have been sitting with jealousy, fear, anxiety and just feeling them and trying to comfort myself. xoxo to all of you!!

p.s. I am having serious issues trying to post a reply to threads......


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, I am sorry I've been MIA. I was so so positive until...... I found out on Saturday my younger sister is 4 weeks pg with her 3rd!!! I am mad and frustrated that these challenges keep coming my way!!! Needless to say, I warned my DH, got up, went into the bathroom and threw my CBFM against the wall!!!! I mean into pieces.. my $250.00 monitor, then I laid on my DH's lap and cried my eyes out. And now, I feel bad that I am avoiding my sister like the plague. I am honestly not ready to face it. Its cruel and aweful and sad, but, I feel if this cycle doesnt work, it will be harder on me than usual.

I went to acupuncture yesterday which mad me feel so so much better. Anyway I'm sorry for the rant, I hope all these challenges are for a good reason!

I hope all you ladies had a better weekend then me. I am sorry for the BFN's, they suck big time (I have better choice words, but i beleive we are being censored)! 

Thank you tremendously for listening to me!!


----------



## froliky2011

Oneof14 - I am sooooo sorry!!! :hug: This is journey is such a rollercoaster and most women don't have a clue. I wish I could bring you some tea and listen in person. :hugs: Hang in there honey. One thing I found encouraging was how many women who started on the 35+ trying to conceive #1 thread is how many have now had their first child and are on to #2 or have had one or are currently pregnant. The number was higher than I expected and it gave me hope. I know sometimes hope can seem cruel though when you are let down and have to constantly be reminded of others' success stories etc. Ugh, I so know. Jealousy is not a fun emotion and neither is anger or fear. :hugs: again. 

(p.s. I think "Quick Reply" is not working at all)


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> Oneof14 - I am sooooo sorry!!! :hug: This is journey is such a rollercoaster and most women don't have a clue. I wish I could bring you some tea and listen in person. :hugs: Hang in there honey. One thing I found encouraging was how many women who started on the 35+ trying to conceive #1 thread is how many have now had their first child and are on to #2 or have had one or are currently pregnant. The number was higher than I expected and it gave me hope. I know sometimes hope can seem cruel though when you are let down and have to constantly be reminded of others' success stories etc. Ugh, I so know. Jealousy is not a fun emotion and neither is anger or fear. :hugs: again.
> 
> (p.s. I think "Quick Reply" is not working at all)

I would LOVE to chat and drink some tea with you :hugs:. I know we all have our challenges on this journey and your right, these emotions that we feel are not fun and quite frankly, ugly! 

I did look at the 35+ thread and I was surprised at how many of them are pg or trying for a 2nd. That does give me some encouragement, but I've become impatient or more impatient and very anxious! Thank you again for your kind words and for making me feel so much better. My DH has been such a tremendous support as well and I thank God that I get to share this jouney with him, good or bad!


----------



## DaisyQ

oneof14 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Oneof14 - I am sooooo sorry!!! :hug: This is journey is such a rollercoaster and most women don't have a clue. I wish I could bring you some tea and listen in person. :hugs: Hang in there honey. One thing I found encouraging was how many women who started on the 35+ trying to conceive #1 thread is how many have now had their first child and are on to #2 or have had one or are currently pregnant. The number was higher than I expected and it gave me hope. I know sometimes hope can seem cruel though when you are let down and have to constantly be reminded of others' success stories etc. Ugh, I so know. Jealousy is not a fun emotion and neither is anger or fear. :hugs: again.
> 
> (p.s. I think "Quick Reply" is not working at all)
> 
> I would LOVE to chat and drink some tea with you :hugs:. I know we all have our challenges on this journey and your right, these emotions that we feel are not fun and quite frankly, ugly!
> 
> I did look at the 35+ thread and I was surprised at how many of them are pg or trying for a 2nd. That does give me some encouragement, but I've become impatient or more impatient and very anxious! Thank you again for your kind words and for making me feel so much better. My DH has been such a tremendous support as well and I thank God that I get to share this jouney with him, good or bad!Click to expand...

I'm trying reply with quote because I'm also having difficulty with quick reply..

Nicker! That sounds like a VERY productive appointment. Fx that the injectables work - the success rates go way up with multi follies!! Fx you get 3-4 big ones. 

Frolicky, :hugs: I hope you're extra emotional because you've got a bean in there. 

oneof14, wow, that's really hard. :hugs: I don't blame you for your reaction. This ttc business is so gut wrenching, and it seems so unfair. I am confident though that we'll get there eventually. Hugs.


----------



## oneof14

What makes it worse is that everyone in my family know what were are going through and I feel like now, with my sister being pg, its like hush, hush around me, which I do not like either as I feel like there is something wrong with me so everyone probably walks around with a sad face! I could be making this stuff up, but its how I feel. Anyway enough about me. 

Frolicky/Daisy: How is your Tww going?

Nicker: Fx'd this works, looks promising!


----------



## froliky2011

Oneof14 - My DH is wonderful too! I am blessed with the most amazing man, that is for sure!! I am glad you have one too! I don't think we'd make it out of this journey without the strong bond we have. It's pretty intense. Never felt anything like it. We are like two glued puzzle pieces that just fit perfectly. :)

Daisy - I just think it's the rollercoaster of this journey. Nothing new. A few of my gf just had their firsts and they were not returning my calls. Nothing personal, I know, but I am jealous because I want to be busy like them. One called me last night and apologized and said she's is thinking about me a lot. 

Trying to make the best of my situation....I went for a jog on Saturday and saw a bird taking a bath in a puddle of water, two doves mating, smelled the orchid tree flowers blooming (wonderful smell) and lots of bird calls. Spring is here. xoxo


----------



## froliky2011

oneof14 said:


> What makes it worse is that everyone in my family know what were are going through and I feel like now, with my sister being pg, its like hush, hush around me, which I do not like either as I feel like there is something wrong with me so everyone probably walks around with a sad face! I could be making this stuff up, but its how I feel. Anyway enough about me.
> 
> Frolicky/Daisy: How is your Tww going?
> 
> Nicker: Fx'd this works, looks promising!

My sister did the same exact thing to me last summer (July 2011) only to mc in August. She was pretty devastated and it was her 3rd too. I was jealous and wanted to be happy for her but it was very tough. Luckily my family lives far away so I didn't have that uncomfortableness. People just need to be honest and open. That is the best way to be I feel. (Well about most stuff anyway.)


----------



## froliky2011

AFM - Hanging in there. For me the closer I get to testing the more nervous I get. Trying to breathe and believe but it's challenging sometimes. Also, sitting with the ugly emotions too (as my yoga instructor recommended). Best advice I heard. It's not easy to sit with anger, fear, jealousy and anxiety and just sit with them and be with them. But, they too shall pass. :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> AFM - Hanging in there. For me the closer I get to testing the more nervous I get. Trying to breathe and believe but it's challenging sometimes. Also, sitting with the ugly emotions too (as my yoga instructor recommended). Best advice I heard. It's not easy to sit with anger, fear, jealousy and anxiety and just sit with them and be with them. But, they too shall pass. :hugs:

You inspire me! I agree the closer you get to testing, the more nervous I get too! But you seems to be relaxing and taking life as it comes (for the moment) I wish :dust:, as I think you've been through enough!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Oneof14 - It definitely takes effort to keep on going on this journey while trying to hold on to one's sanity, gratitude etc. Trying to escape only makes it fester in other ways for me, so I figured it's best to be with the feelings now. Try to have a better Tuesday! xoxo


----------



## DaisyQ

TWW is going OK. Trying not to get too excited/hopeful etc. I don't want to be devastated in 10 days. Last month I was OK because I pretty much knew I wasn't, but the month before was SO hard. Trying not to symptom spot. But... I am having the occasional twinge/cramp, which I don't necessarily think means anything. Also my temp is higher than usual, but again, I'm chalking this up to higher progesterone from 2 eggs releasing, and the supplemental progesterone I'm taking.

Doesn't SPRING make everything feel better? I was just thinking that yesterday when I was noticing the daffodils blooming and the little green buds on the trees, and I can hear birds chirping - love it.


----------



## DaisyQ

Do you ladies think exercise is ok during 2WW? I've gained a lot of weight in the past year, and need to work on taking it off for my own sanity and health (and hopefully will improve fertility as well). I went to the gym last night, but tried to keep my heart rate low - I just walked on the treadmill for ~ 50 minutes, and heart rate was mostly 120-125 bpm. I would normally have done elliptical and had a higher HR, but I was trying to take it easy. Do you think it's OK?

And how are your 2WWs going??


----------



## oneof14

Daisy, I am happy you not stressing it. Its so hard not to symptom spot, but we all do it.

Yes! Spring does make me feel better, the nicer weather, the flowers, the fact that when I leave work, its still light out!


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Do you ladies think exercise is ok during 2WW? I've gained a lot of weight in the past year, and need to work on taking it off for my own sanity and health (and hopefully will improve fertility as well). I went to the gym last night, but tried to keep my heart rate low - I just walked on the treadmill for ~ 50 minutes, and heart rate was mostly 120-125 bpm. I would normally have done elliptical and had a higher HR, but I was trying to take it easy. Do you think it's OK?

Funny you should ask, I tried to cancel with my trainer and she was not having it.. lol.. she knows my situation and she goes very light, not too much cardio. I think I need it for my sanity. I think if you were doing it prior to IUI, there is no reason to stop. My doctor said I can workout the day of my IUI's, but I laid low that week. So, I think its ok and im going to do it.


----------



## DaisyQ

oneof14 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies think exercise is ok during 2WW? I've gained a lot of weight in the past year, and need to work on taking it off for my own sanity and health (and hopefully will improve fertility as well). I went to the gym last night, but tried to keep my heart rate low - I just walked on the treadmill for ~ 50 minutes, and heart rate was mostly 120-125 bpm. I would normally have done elliptical and had a higher HR, but I was trying to take it easy. Do you think it's OK?
> 
> Funny you should ask, I tried to cancel with my trainer and she was not having it.. lol.. she knows my situation and she goes very light, not too much cardio. I think I need it for my sanity. I think if you were doing it prior to IUI, there is no reason to stop. My doctor said I can workout the day of my IUI's, but I laid low that week. So, I think its ok and im going to do it.Click to expand...

Thank you! Phew. I think cardio is OK, if the HR is kept from going too high. My fertility clinic said not to go over 140 BPM. So are you doing weights then too? I would like to do some weights but I'm scared! They said not to lift anything over 15-20 lbs. ???


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies think exercise is ok during 2WW? I've gained a lot of weight in the past year, and need to work on taking it off for my own sanity and health (and hopefully will improve fertility as well). I went to the gym last night, but tried to keep my heart rate low - I just walked on the treadmill for ~ 50 minutes, and heart rate was mostly 120-125 bpm. I would normally have done elliptical and had a higher HR, but I was trying to take it easy. Do you think it's OK?
> 
> Funny you should ask, I tried to cancel with my trainer and she was not having it.. lol.. she knows my situation and she goes very light, not too much cardio. I think I need it for my sanity. I think if you were doing it prior to IUI, there is no reason to stop. My doctor said I can workout the day of my IUI's, but I laid low that week. So, I think its ok and im going to do it.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Phew. I think cardio is OK, if the HR is kept from going too high. My fertility clinic said not to go over 140 BPM. So are you doing weights then too? I would like to do some weights but I'm scared! They said not to lift anything over 15-20 lbs. ???Click to expand...

Yes, but the weights will not be over 15-20 lbs. I dont think my cardio will be over 140 bpm either. Just to do something, you know.


----------



## froliky2011

Daisy - It's funny you asked. I usually exercise about 6 days/week. I did an hour of yoga on Sunday and it felt rather intense so I took yesterday off and just did some light yard work. I read somewhere that women that exercise >7hrs/week are 200% more likely to miscarry. So, I am definitely taking things down a notch. I went for a jog a few times but about 10min/mile and for 30-40 minutes. My ashtanga class changes a lot when I get pregnant. I am definitely going lighter but my yoga class is 90-120 minutes long (6:10 a.m. to 8:05 a.m. - self paced class) so 7 hours adds up fast and I am going to change the postures for prenatal instead. I don't lift weights but do lift my body during many of the yoga postures so I should probably take it easy (I weigh 113 and am 5'6"). 

Hi to everyone!


----------



## oneof14

I did work out today with my trainer and I guess she noticed some tension as I can not relax, so she helped me meditate!! I really did feel relaxed after that.


----------



## usamom

adroplet said:


> still 14 dpo - no AF.....eventhough it's time, not that I want AF but this is just cruel. All I have are full bbs and CM (I am usually always dry).
> I refuse to go and get a blood test that was scheduled for today. I would rather just wait for a + or AF. The nurses are so insensitive when they call to say, "Sorry but you're not pregnant, you will be getting your period soon so call us on the first day of your cycle to schedule you AGAIN"

I'm so sorry you are still going through this struggle....:hugs:


----------



## usamom

Hi ladies.. Hope you don't mind me stopping by your thread. I had an IUI on 03/09- so I'm just starting the dreadful TWW. 

Question for some of you who have been down this road before. This is my fourth IUI and I'm really uncomfortable this time around. I took clomid and HCG trigger. The day following the IUI I expected some of the slight discomfort and cramping. Now, I just feel full/heavy/bloated and like I have muscle pain of some kind (like I did thousands of sit ups and worked the very very lowest part of my abdomen). This cycle, I only had two follicles, so I highly doubt it's anything like OHSS. My RE said that he thinks it might be a cyst or something? He won't know until he sees me again.

Can any of you relate?

Best of luck and lots of :dust: to those of you still waiting this month!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you oneof14 and frolicky. . I'll keep up with moderate exercise. 

Usamom, welcome! I had my iui the same day as you. I have had some cramping/twingey pain, and bloating, but not the muscle aches you describe. I have heard of that before though as a symptom, probably on the twoweekwait site. Gl!!


----------



## drsquid

first tww i worked out but kept my heart rate lowish. 2nd tww i didnt work out at all. this time i worked out hard yesterday and today (hr at 219 at some point.. oops..but it tends to get up to 180 with the one class). but im not working out the rest of the tww other than whatever comes up hiking etc on vacation. i decided im just going with what feels ok.. oh and the heart rate thing has been shown to not be true https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...zI3TBA&usg=AFQjCNE1cI1V6oTFdIanZGu3k5APtrI3qQ


----------



## usamom

Thanks, Daisy!! I admire you folks for exercising.. I'm too nervous to start that just yet..


----------



## oneof14

Welcome usamom. I did have some minor discomfort and bleeding after my 1st IUI in February. I experienced some cramping the day of and following my last IUI.


----------



## froliky2011

drsquid said:


> first tww i worked out but kept my heart rate lowish. 2nd tww i didnt work out at all. this time i worked out hard yesterday and today (hr at 219 at some point.. oops..but it tends to get up to 180 with the one class). but im not working out the rest of the tww other than whatever comes up hiking etc on vacation. i decided im just going with what feels ok.. oh and the heart rate thing has been shown to not be true https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...zI3TBA&usg=AFQjCNE1cI1V6oTFdIanZGu3k5APtrI3qQ

I liked this part: 

"In general, you should be able to carry on a conversation while you're exercising. If you can't speak normally while you're working out, you're probably pushing yourself too hard." I also like the part where they said to spread it out. Now, I am going to exercise 4x week instead of 6. 

I broke down and scheduled a massage for tomorrow. In-laws coming to town and don't know what we're up to and well, my situation is very non-traditional. People on BnB don't even know. I've always been one to think outside the box and my DH is supportive and understanding (thank goodness he sees me and still adores me...because I am definitely not your average woman and the fact that he's on board says A LOT).

Hi Usamom! I never had cramps but I am doing a natural IUI, not sure if that matters. Welcome and Good Luck!!! 

Wow! Technical BnB difficulties. :(


----------



## Nicker

Frolicky. IVF won't be an option for me. I would have to spend 3 days in Vancouver and it would cost at least $10k by the time all is said and done.


----------



## usamom

Thanks frolicky.... Good luck with that in-law visit- sounds fun!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hi ladies, just seeing if I can post yet.


----------



## Allie2009

usamom said:


> Hi ladies.. Hope you don't mind me stopping by your thread. I had an IUI on 03/09- so I'm just starting the dreadful TWW.
> 
> Question for some of you who have been down this road before. This is my fourth IUI and I'm really uncomfortable this time around. I took clomid and HCG trigger. The day following the IUI I expected some of the slight discomfort and cramping. Now, I just feel full/heavy/bloated and like I have muscle pain of some kind (like I did thousands of sit ups and worked the very very lowest part of my abdomen). This cycle, I only had two follicles, so I highly doubt it's anything like OHSS. My RE said that he thinks it might be a cyst or something? He won't know until he sees me again.
> 
> Can any of you relate?
> 
> Best of luck and lots of :dust: to those of you still waiting this month!

This was my 1st IUI and the last few days I have been having muscle type pains in my lower tummy... Dr said it was because I had so many follicles 6 on right side and 7 on left side. Only two would reless tho. He said that if I was PG that it would only get worst before it got better. Good luck hun!! I hope this is it for us both! BTW I will be 7dpiui tomorrow.


----------



## adroplet

I'm out. AF came today at work. 

I am scheduled for an us this Thursday and to go over a new protocol, i think it involves injections.......:nope:
but on to cycle#6


Usamom - welcome! I missed 'chatting' with you. Hope your tww goes by quickly.
:dust:


----------



## Nicker

Injections are a piece of cake. Expensive but easy. Last cycle was $400 for injectibles. This cycle I have that same medication but double the dose and another one. I mix them all together so I still only inject 1ml at a time. I can put up to six doses in 1 ml of saline. This cycle is $1100 for 6 days of injections.


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker -- :BFP:vibes going your way~~~~~~~ I am reading the book "Bringing up Bebe" and she got knocked up first try with injectibles.


----------



## Tella

Froliky > FX'd for a BFP girl!!! We need some good news on this thread soon!

Daisy > Fx'd for you as well, we pray for a first time lucky bfp for you! I would say walking is fine as most books recommend it for bloodflow but I wont chance weights.

usamom > sorry I cant say, all I can say is that both my cycles have been complete opposites so far.

adroplet > :hugs: so sorry, its hard I know! Atleast you don&#8217;t have to sit around and wait for AF like I have to now.

Nicker > Fx'd the injections will do the trick for you and give you that BFP! Good luck with the injections. they might be easy but still a lot of work

AFM > OK, my 2nd IUI was a bust another :bfn: for me. Im now considering IVF, as im paying everything out of pocket i need to decide if im gonna take another chance with IUI with injectables @ 15-20% success rate or am i gonna go for IVF wiht ICSI and have 70% success rate. To me the numbers side wiht IVF even though it is more expensive, my mom is helping with the costs of it so it helps alot. Luckily im the only child and she wants a grandchild.

So i pray my AF will come on Saturday, 3 days after the last progesterone tablet same as last month which will put my on CD3 on Monday, my FS has already said he will go to IVF without doing a 3rd round of IUI if it is my wish. 

Do you girls have any input for me, please i need some objective input, I have to decide what I want to do by Thursday/Friday the latest.


----------



## froliky2011

So Sorry Tella!!! Did the Dr. say why you might not be getting pregnant? I think the decision would depend upon that. Did the ovarian drilling do something? :hugs: :hugs: Hang in there! Breathe and Believe! 

No news here. Good Morning Everyone!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Let's see if I can post here today since I couldn't yesterday and lost everything that I typed out. :growlmad:

Froliky - FX'd for a BFP! :dust:

Daisy - Fx'd for you as well. :dust:

adroplet - So sorry. :hugs: 

Nicker - Injections are easy but expensive but hopefully it'll work the first try! :dust:

Tella - I know I said it in your journal already but I'm so sorry that you got BFN. :hugs: Totally sucks!! Hopefully you'll start IVF next!

AFM - Injections are going just fine and my first full length acupuncture was great. I described the experience in my journal. Definitely cool stuff and looking forward to my next one.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tella- it really depends how impatient you are. The way my doc looked at IUI was its like 20% each cycle and technically time is a factor in it as well, as most ppl get it by round 3. So fist one 20%, next one more like 40%, 3rd one like 60% chance, and so on. The other factors at play with factor in though too, so if you don't have at least 5-10 mil good motile sperm per try, etc. as for IVF it's your personal choice but 70% does sound really nice. I know someone else who is about to start that process and is thrilled. It's sounds like they control every aspect of what your body is doing starting with birth control to quiet things down, to meds to build follies and prevent I, to trigger and retrieval.
Can't wait to hear your decision, I know you will do what's best for you two. I know all about impatience and hope you don't base your decision entirely on that. :) good luck


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Equal- you must be in your tww again by now. I hope you are well and staying sane. Fx this is your magic round :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Nicker- Sounds like your DR is doing a great job of staying positive for you! Im excited to hear how this next cycle goes! Good luck with the migraines. As someone who has battled them since I was 12, I know how difficult they can be!

Froliky- Fingers crossed you get your BFP! How is your TWW going this time?

Tella- Im so sorry about the BFN, I have been debating IVF too. Im going to try one more cycle of IUI then move on.

Hopeful- How are you feeling these days? 

Bastet- Im glad you enjoyed your first acupuncture appointment! I cant imagine not doing it now. . . I LOVE it!

Daisy- Fingers crossed!

Drsquid- When do you leave on your vacation? How is your tww going?

Usamom- Welcome!

Oneof14- Fingers crossed for you! I hope your tww is going along as smoothly as it can! I understand what you mean about your sister. Right about when I decided I wanted to TTC, my brother and sister in law found out they were pregnant with baby #2. As my sister in law complains about not feeling well I cant help but think thats ALL I want and she should stop complaining!!

Allie- Welcome!

Adroplet- Im so sorry about the BFN!!! 

Isela- Fingers crossed for a BFP!

If I missed anyone, I am REALLY sorry! I typed up a response on here yesterday and the day before but they got lost and I couldnt post. Im hoping this one will go through!

AFM, I had to pay to get another canister shipped to me to store my donor sperm in. It gets here tomorrow. I also go back tomorrow for another US and am HOPING that my follicles are the right size to trigger so I can do the IUI on Friday. If this cycle doesnt work I have decided to take a break and regroup. Ive been on fertility meds since November and I am emotionally a wreck. However, this cycle is going to work. . . Ive decided. Third times the charm. ;-)


----------



## hoping23

Hi All.
I go in tomorrow morning for my 2nd US and blood work this week. Tuesday I had 2 follicles at 14mm (one on each side) and my Estradiol was 286. I'm hoping tomorrow that the numbers are at least 18mm and over 400.... Then I either go back in Friday or Saturday depending on whether I surged on my own or do injection.

Fx for all!!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all! 

:hi:

There are so many of us on this thread, I'm having a hard time keeping up with everybody!

adroplet, :hugs: I'm so sad for you. New protocol sounds like a good plan - are you thinking injectables?

Tella, I'm just devastated for you. :hugs: I really had my hopes up for you. Sigh. As for injectables vs. IVF, I agree, it's about how impatient you are and what you can afford. If you can afford to still do IVF after giving injectables a try, then perhaps you might try one round with injectables. IVF however, does have the best odds, so it would make sense for you to advance to that. I think it's a really personal decision. A friend of mine with "unexplained" fertility (but her hubs did only have only 5% morph), did IVF after 4 years TTC with and after a few unsuccessful IUIs with clomid. She was really, really stressed and unhappy about not getting prego, and her RE (now my RE) basically told her it was up to her how to proceed (trying IUI with injectables was an option), but he could tell she wanted to be pregnant NOW, and so he suggested moving straight to IVF to get her that BFP asap. That's what she did, IVF with ICSI and she is due any day now. So I think you just have to decide how much more TTC you can handl before you go the IVF route. AFM, my doc is recommending 2 cycles of IUI and clomid, 1 cycle of IUI with injectables, and if no BFP, then I'm pretty sure we are looking at IVF. He may be a little more aggressive in our case since we are both a little older. And thanks for your advice RE exercise - I guess I'll stick with walking to be on the safe side. 

Nicker, hope you get your BFP this time around!

Frolicky - I forget, but when are you testing? :dust:

Oneof14 - how is it going?

:hi: everyone else! Sorry if I didn't respond directly to all of you!

AFM, 6 DPIUI and 5 DPO, per FF. Feeling HOT!! I think I must just have a lot of progesterone going on - both from the suppositories and from having released 2 eggs. I am hoping it's a good sign. I just took my temp at work (I work at a hospital) and it's 99.14. ?? I don't usually tend to run hot.


----------



## ellemar

Wow!!

Everyone - I have been so MIA for the past few weeks!! So much has happened.

I am still sending a TON of :dust: to all !!!

As I'd mentioned I wasn't able to schedule IUI#2 for March as AF came too early last time, and I wasnt' able to start my injectables on time. That and we had vacation planned that we couldn't get out of!!

Turns out it is good I didn't schedule the IUI as apparently my ovaries were on overdrive, and were hyperstimulated!!! Must have been due to the injectables from the last round!!

Sooo....I am waiting for AF to come and start Gonal F again on the third day, and continue until my Doc tells me it's time.

Okay, soooo sending tons of :hugs: to all those who had BFN's, and :thumbup: for those who had BFPs!!!


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, I feel like I've been MIA, but I am trying so hard NOT to go on the computer and research during my tww.

Froliky- How are you today? I know you said nothing to report, but my fx'd. What dpiui are you?

Tella- Again I am so sorry about the BFN. Have you made any decision about IVF?

Daisy- Im doing OK, thanks. The weather had been awesome, some I am taking some joy in that. I am trying so hard not to symptom spot and to be honest, I feel no different, not 1 symptom different from any other month. How are you coping??? 

Drsquid- Have fun on vacay, hopefully you will think about nothing but having fun and being relaxed.

Babyonmyown - Thank you. I've actually been avoided my family completely at this point, not that I see them on a weekly basis. I am actually doing much, much better than Saturday!

AFM, I am trying to be positive and not symptom spot as I said above. I am 7dpiui (counting IUI as day 1). I feel no different then any other month, not really sure what that means, if anything.

Sorry if I forgot anyone...:dust: to all!!!

Different season, different attitude, different outcome!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm doing OK, oneof14, and trying not to symptom spot either. I don't have anything remarkable to report, other than feeling really hot and having a higher temp than normal. Arughga!! 9 more days till testing - seems like ages from now.


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> I'm doing OK, oneof14, and trying not to symptom spot either. I don't have anything remarkable to report, other than feeling really hot and having a higher temp than normal. Arughga!! 9 more days till testing - seems like ages from now.

I know, if feels like eternity! I need to take Dsquid's idea and go on vacay during 2ww!!

What's worse is I'm doing OK now, but I know that the anxiety and emotions will hit next week, when either I get a BFP or AF, that anticipation is making me nuts!!!

We will get :bfp: This month!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

I certainly hope so. I'd like to see some BFPs on this thread! Yeehaw!


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> I certainly hope so. I'd like to see some BFPs on this thread! Yeehaw!

So true, me as well.


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies - 

I threw in the white towel today. Got acupuncture, an 1.5 hr massage, did yoga this a.m. and took the day off to nurture myself. Needed renewal and alone time.

Hopeful41- How's is being PREGO? :cloud9: ?

Basetgrrl - Glad to hear the injections went well and you enjoyed your acupuncture. When I get anxious etc. my acupuncturist also gives me "Lachesis Muteris" or something. It's made from snake venom and calms me the f!ck down. Amazing stuff. Lol!

Daisy - High temp is definitely not a bad sign. :dust: :dust: I did a test this a.m. and :bfn: I can't wait so, I am testing every morning here on out. I used FRER this morning and will tomorrow but then I will use CB digital after that. :dust: :dust:

Oneof14 - I am 10dpo and tested a.m. but :bfn: I am glad you had beautiful weather! Yeah!!! Do something to nurture yourself. It really helps a lot (or did for me anyway). :dust: :dust: 

Adroplet - :hugs: :hugs:

Equal - :dust: :dust: When do you test?

BabyOnMyOwn - I had a rough day yesterday and took today off. See above..massage today, yoga and acupuncture. I bought organic salmon for dinner (good fat and omega 3 vitamins) and am spoilingmyself today. :) :dust: :dust: for your 3RD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Allie & Usamom - Welcome to our group. 

Isela - FX'd for you! :dust: :dust: 

Hoping23 - Good Luck!! Welcome! I hope you grow great follies & eggs!! 

Ellemar - I hope :witch: comes a.s.a.p. so you can move forward.

Hi to MrsC & DrS, Vj & Nicker!!! How you ladies doing? :hugs:


----------



## adroplet

Hopeful42nd said:


> Tella- it really depends how impatient you are. The way my doc looked at IUI was its like 20% each cycle and technically time is a factor in it as well, as most ppl get it by round 3. So fist one 20%, next one more like 40%, 3rd one like 60% chance, and so on. The other factors at play with factor in though too, so if you don't have at least 5-10 mil good motile sperm per try, etc. as for IVF it's your personal choice but 70% does sound really nice. I know someone else who is about to start that process and is thrilled. It's sounds like they control every aspect of what your body is doing starting with birth control to quiet things down, to meds to build follies and prevent I, to trigger and retrieval.
> Can't wait to hear your decision, I know you will do what's best for you two. I know all about impatience and hope you don't base your decision entirely on that. :) good luck

Based on you doctor....I should have had a BFP then. this was my 5th cycle doing IUI, that would have made it > or = 100%. There is no such thing as compounded success rates with these procedures.
I'm glad it worked for you but your doctor's information does not sound right to me.

Maybe i'm grouchy or or just hating today! My us is tomorrow and I'm just getting scared (needles) and impatient. Had i known TTC was gonna be this hard and take this long, i would have started 5 years ago!


----------



## MrsC8776

Wow ladies you are all so busy! it's hard to keep up with all of you :dohh:

To the ladies who are new... welcome! You have found a great thread for support. :thumbup:

To those in the 2ww I hope you all get BFP's! We need more good news in here and I hope to see some soon.

I hope that the rest of you are doing well and having a good week. 

AFM we are just in the waiting process for IVF still. Testing starts again in April, then meds in June. We did find out that hubby's VR healed up and we will now need IVF/ICSI/TESE. :wacko: It's a lot of money and all out of pocket. $15,000 for the IVF and $1,600 for the TESE. So needless to say we are saving every penny. I do start acupuncture April 3rd so hopefully that goes well. 

If anyone can give any tips on acupuncture that would be great! :flower:


----------



## froliky2011

MrsC - Make sure you find a reputable one. Mine has been doing it for 23 years and is well known in our area. It just so happens that she used to work with the doctor who is inseminating me. Small world. I would ask around your area for a good one. Good Luck. Sorry about the expenses. :hugs: I hope it all goes smoothly and as fast as possible!!


----------



## froliky2011

Is Haj on here anymore?


----------



## MrsC8776

froliky2011 said:


> MrsC - Make sure you find a reputable one. Mine has been doing it for 23 years and is well known in our area. It just so happens that she used to work with the doctor who is inseminating me. Small world. I would ask around your area for a good one. Good Luck. Sorry about the expenses. :hugs: I hope it all goes smoothly and as fast as possible!!

Thank you! The lady I spoke with who does the acupuncture has worked with the clinic I'm going to. As a patient and she said that she deals with some of his clients. :shrug: I'm not sure about the last part but just knowing she knows whats going on with IVF helps me a little bit. 

As for Haj... I haven't seen her in a little while. She did join a thread I started for IVF and last I heard she was waiting on blood work. It's been about a week though. Hopefully she will be back soon!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

adroplet said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Tella- it really depends how impatient you are. The way my doc looked at IUI was its like 20% each cycle and technically time is a factor in it as well, as most ppl get it by round 3. So fist one 20%, next one more like 40%, 3rd one like 60% chance, and so on. The other factors at play with factor in though too, so if you don't have at least 5-10 mil good motile sperm per try, etc. as for IVF it's your personal choice but 70% does sound really nice. I know someone else who is about to start that process and is thrilled. It's sounds like they control every aspect of what your body is doing starting with birth control to quiet things down, to meds to build follies and prevent I, to trigger and retrieval.
> Can't wait to hear your decision, I know you will do what's best for you two. I know all about impatience and hope you don't base your decision entirely on that. :) good luck
> 
> Based on you doctor....I should have had a BFP then. this was my 5th cycle doing IUI, that would have made it > or = 100%. There is no such thing as compounded success rates with these procedures.
> I'm glad it worked for you but your doctor's information does not sound right to me.
> 
> Maybe i'm grouchy or or just hating today! My us is tomorrow and I'm just getting scared (needles) and impatient. Had i known TTC was gonna be this hard and take this long, i would have started 5 years ago!Click to expand...

No your right there isnt. He was trying to give a positive way to look at things but also did not forget to tell me there are those people who have the bad luck of the draw. Im pretty sure i worded it as 'the way he looked at it was' and that was in my situation. In fact if IUI is going to work for someone it's usually going to happen by the 3rd cycle and that is why they recommend moving to IVF after that point. There is no guarentee in TTC and if we want to be harsh here then let's look at all those ladies on the IVF threads who've had 2-4 unsuccessful ivf's. I was being inspirational and hypothetically positive to someone who is well aware of her chances. The evidence is that it is a 15-20% success rate dependent on many many factors per cycle. I'm sorry if any of you see it as bad writing that, was not my intention at all. I'm also sorry if these comment have now depressed anyone. I think you need to keep your chin up, and try to be positive as best you can.

I am very sorry about your situation and the fact that iui has been unproductive for you. I know first hand how it feels to have your hope crushed with failed IUI's and I cannot imagine going through that as many times as you. I wish you all the best as everyone deserves success and I hold no grudges for anger, as it could be coming from pain. :hugs: :dust:

Perhaps ladies this is a sign I should simply leave as I got something you all want and perhaps I am causing more hostility than good. Yet again I am sorry :flower:


----------



## usamom

oneof14 said:


> Hey ladies, I feel like I've been MIA, but I am trying so hard NOT to go on the computer and research during my tww.
> 
> AFM, I am trying to be positive and not symptom spot as I said above. I am 7dpiui (counting IUI as day 1). I feel no different then any other month, not really sure what that means, if anything.
> 
> Different season, different attitude, different outcome!!!

Hi there- I'm just a couple days behind you, if I counted the same way as you I'm 6 dpiui. I'm totally symptom spotting. It's making me a little crazy! :dohh: When are you going to start testing?



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Nicker- Sounds like your DR is doing a great job of staying positive for you! Im excited to hear how this next cycle goes! Good luck with the migraines. As someone who has battled them since I was 12, I know how difficult they can be!
> 
> Usamom- Welcome!
> 
> AFM, I had to pay to get another canister shipped to me to store my donor sperm in. It gets here tomorrow. I also go back tomorrow for another US and am HOPING that my follicles are the right size to trigger so I can do the IUI on Friday. If this cycle doesnt work I have decided to take a break and regroup. Ive been on fertility meds since November and I am emotionally a wreck. However, this cycle is going to work. . . Ive decided. Third times the charm. ;-)

Forgive me if I didn't go back in the thread far enough- but are you storing donor specimens at home? How does that work? I do understand the taking a break (but of course it won't be necessary).. This process is so stressful!!



hoping23 said:


> Hi All.
> I go in tomorrow morning for my 2nd US and blood work this week. Tuesday I had 2 follicles at 14mm (one on each side) and my Estradiol was 286. I'm hoping tomorrow that the numbers are at least 18mm and over 400.... Then I either go back in Friday or Saturday depending on whether I surged on my own or do injection.
> 
> Fx for all!!!!!

Good luck!! :dust:



DaisyQ said:


> Thank you oneof14 and frolicky. . I'll keep up with moderate exercise.
> 
> Usamom, welcome! I had my iui the same day as you. I have had some cramping/twingey pain, and bloating, but not the muscle aches you describe. I have heard of that before though as a symptom, probably on the twoweekwait site. Gl!!

It's so odd for sure! Today I had PMS type cramps all day and kept thinking I was going to get my period.. Something's definitely up- I just hope it's good! :fingerscrossed:



oneof14 said:


> Welcome usamom. I did have some minor discomfort and bleeding after my 1st IUI in February. I experienced some cramping the day of and following my last IUI.

Thanks... This cyle is just different.. I can't even really explain it.. Trying to stay calm- hope for the best- and rest in knowing that I'll find out before too much longer!



Allie2009 said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> This was my 1st IUI and the last few days I have been having muscle type pains in my lower tummy... Dr said it was because I had so many follicles 6 on right side and 7 on left side. Only two would reless tho. He said that if I was PG that it would only get worst before it got better. Good luck hun!! I hope this is it for us both! BTW I will be 7dpiui tomorrow.
> 
> Sounds exactly like what my dr told me! I didn't have a lot of follicles though- just two and one was a little small and he didn't think it would do anything.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement and :dust: for all of you!Click to expand...


----------



## adroplet

Hopeful42nd said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Tella- it really depends how impatient you are. The way my doc looked at IUI was its like 20% each cycle and technically time is a factor in it as well, as most ppl get it by round 3. So fist one 20%, next one more like 40%, 3rd one like 60% chance, and so on. The other factors at play with factor in though too, so if you don't have at least 5-10 mil good motile sperm per try, etc. as for IVF it's your personal choice but 70% does sound really nice. I know someone else who is about to start that process and is thrilled. It's sounds like they control every aspect of what your body is doing starting with birth control to quiet things down, to meds to build follies and prevent I, to trigger and retrieval.
> Can't wait to hear your decision, I know you will do what's best for you two. I know all about impatience and hope you don't base your decision entirely on that. :) good luck
> 
> Based on you doctor....I should have had a BFP then. this was my 5th cycle doing IUI, that would have made it > or = 100%. There is no such thing as compounded success rates with these procedures.
> I'm glad it worked for you but your doctor's information does not sound right to me.
> 
> Maybe i'm grouchy or or just hating today! My us is tomorrow and I'm just getting scared (needles) and impatient. Had i known TTC was gonna be this hard and take this long, i would have started 5 years ago!Click to expand...
> 
> No your right there isnt. He was trying to give a positive way to look at things but also did not forget to tell me there are those people who have the bad luck of the draw. Im pretty sure i worded it as 'the way he looked at it was' and that was in my situation. In fact if IUI is going to work for someone it's usually going to happen by the 3rd cycle and that is why they recommend moving to IVF after that point. There is no guarentee in TTC and if we want to be harsh here then let's look at all those ladies on the IVF threads who've had 2-4 unsuccessful ivf's. I was being inspirational and hypothetically positive to someone who is well aware of her chances. The evidence is that it is a 15-20% success rate dependent on many many factors per cycle. I'm sorry if any of you see it as bad writing that, was not my intention at all. I'm also sorry if these comment have now depressed anyone. I think you need to keep your chin up, and try to be positive as best you can.
> 
> I am very sorry about your situation and the fact that iui has been unproductive for you. I know first hand how it feels to have your hope crushed with failed IUI's and I cannot imagine going through that as many times as you. I wish you all the best as everyone deserves success and I hold no grudges for anger, as it could be coming from pain. :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Perhaps ladies this is a sign I should simply leave as I got something you all want and perhaps I am causing more hostility than good. Yet again I am sorry :flower:Click to expand...

Hopeful, I am the one to apologize. I am sorry for my post upseting you. I really do not want you to leave the thread because of this. Your input here is much appreciated. You are prego! You are blessed and it gives me and i am sure many other ladies here hope that we will get ours someday soon. we want to hear about your journey and what we should expect. 
I sincerely apologize. :flow:


----------



## DaisyQ

Good for you adroplet. :hugs: normal to feel frustrated with ttc and your previous bfns. 

Now kiss and make up the two of you!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thank you for that :)
There is a reward at the end of ttc, just like I keep telling myself now while pregnant. I am emotional as hell, cry lots, am sick, dizzy lots of the time, tired, have shortness of breath, aching ribs and pelvis, but it will all be worth it!
I am sorry for my emotional reaction too, as I'm sure the hormones have a lot to do with my being sensitive. Really I do just want you all here with me, I hate to see you struggle, it almost feels like me and what I went through. I wish I could end those painful moments for you all but I can't. I will do what I can but please feel free to tell me if me being here is too much for any of you. I really hope we can be honest this way and I don't want to cause anyone resentment or hardship, you are all going through enough.

I worked hard to conceive my son, and he is that much more special because of that fact. Just think how special all of your babies will be!


----------



## Nicker

Well crappola. I had just typed a long message and my computer decided that it was time to reboot after installing updates!!

I think we all have to remember 2 things here. #1 We are all raging balls of hormones. That is one hell of a dangerous group. I'm just sayin'....

#2 When we are just reading words and we don't have voice tones or body language, sometimes we misinterpret. I believe we can all assume that, although we don't necessarily always choose the right words, everything that everyone of us says is only intended to be supportive and encouraging.

Adroplet - You are frustrated and scared. Ttc takes its emotional toll. We all get that and we are all here for you. May I ask? Why has your doctor not suggested a different protocol before now? I would have thought 2 or 3 attempts without a change in protocol would be maximum. I am getting pretty quick at the injections now. It doesn't take me much longer this cycle and this time I have to mix three vials rather than just one. At least the two meds are mixed together so I only get one injection. The worst part is having to be home around the same time every day so that I can stay on somewhat of a schedule. I wanted to start injections yesterday morning but I couldn't get any privacy until after work so I started my meds later than I wanted to. 

Hopeful, I believe this link says exactly what you were trying to https://www.in-gender.com/XYU/ART/Cumulative-Odds.aspx I love having you here. It means a lot to me.


----------



## MrsC8776

I just wanted to say... Hopeful and adroplet you both are great! :flower: I think it's good that there can be differences and that things can be talked about honestly. All of this can be very hard and we are all emotional at times. I also know that we all want the same thing in the end and we are all here to support each other. 

Hopeful I would have to agree with everything droplet said. You should stay, you give everyone hope that IUI can work, and we want to hear about your journey. Even if I'm not doing IUI anymore you give me hope.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

You ladies just made my night. :) lots of love to you all.
Adroplet- good luck on the scan tomorrow! I hope this is your month.
MrsC- what stage are you at in the IVF process?
Nicker - you rock! Seriously, you are so strong and you amaze me, and I just love to hear what you have to say. It's your month girl! Chemical warfare!!!!
Daisy- TY and drama over. I've cried enough for today, gotta save some for tomorrow.

I am a wreck with anticipation of all of you, if in the tww or not, every stage is so tense! Okay, this thread needs needs needs more BFP's! It's been ages since we had one. We are so due for a whole bunch!


----------



## MrsC8776

Hopeful42nd said:


> You ladies just made my night. :) lots of love to you all.
> Adroplet- good luck on the scan tomorrow! I hope this is your month.
> MrsC- what stage are you at in the IVF process?
> Nicker - you rock! Seriously, you are so strong and you amaze me, and I just love to hear what you have to say. It's your month girl! Chemical warfare!!!!
> Daisy- TY and drama over. I've cried enough for today, gotta save some for tomorrow.
> 
> I am a wreck with anticipation of all of you, if in the tww or not, every stage is so tense! Okay, this thread needs needs needs more BFP's! It's been ages since we had one. We are so due for a whole bunch!

Hopeful I'm still in the waiting process. :coffee: Waiting for hubby to get back from Afghan and then he has a urology appointment a few days later (end of April). I will start getting my tests redone in April (CD3). They need to be done again since it's been over a year. The waiting is driving me crazy. It's only a few more months though. Shooting for June meds and July egg collection.


----------



## Nicker

I am pretty damn amazing :rofl:


----------



## fertilesoul

Quietly stalking and praying for a series of BFP. Its officially spring in a week -- a time for rejuvenation, renewal, growth and....BFPs!


----------



## Nicker

Okay... so the first month we had 5 :bfp: last month 1. For sure we will make up for February in March. I say 6 this month! That will be me and 5 others. I am currently prepupo. It is a term... really...:haha:


----------



## Allie2009

Nicker said:


> Okay... so the first month we had 5 :bfp: last month 1. For sure we will make up for February in March. I say 6 this month! That will be me and 5 others. I am currently prepupo. It is a term... really...:haha:

I'm with you!!! PUPO!!! I hope I get to share some good news on the 21st!! When will you be testing?


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Nicker - you rock! Seriously, you are so strong and you amaze me, and I just love to hear what you have to say. It's your month girl! Chemical warfare!!!!

Thank you so much! What doesn't kill us makes us stronger. Sometimes I sure don't feel strong. I have had a few rocky spots in the last 10 years or so. Every time I came out better for it on the other side. I believe that good things happen to good people. I try really hard to be a good person and I hope that my time will come. I also believe that all things happen for a reason. Unfortunately, sometimes we never know or understand what the possible reason could be. I think that belief, although difficult at times, is what has gotten me through some hardship. 

I am not sure why you listen to me... I kind of ramble. LOL

I believe that I will be a good Mom. I want this and I deserve it! I am not giving up yet. I am going at this Rambo style!


----------



## Nicker

Allie2009 said:


> I'm with you!!! PUPO!!! I hope I get to share some good news on the 21st!! When will you be testing?

Well I am currently CD5. I anticipate IUI on Wednesday, March 21. I will POAS until the trigger line disappears and then I will probably just keep peeing until my beta hopefully on April 4. Since I bought more sensitive ICs I suspect the trigger will sitck around and be gone on CD10.. I am hoping faint line CD9 (trigger) gone CD10 and faint line CD11.... that is my hope. Remind me when your IUI is/was? I don't think I got it on the front page yet....

Anyone who has information for me to update on page one please let me know. For anyone new, if you give me some details, I will add you.

I would like to add, I lost track, which IUI number it is for each of us. This is IUI #3 for me.


----------



## Nicker

Never mind Allie March 7... Added a pupo for ya though

Just noticed... March 21 is going to be a good day... You will get your bfp and I will be getting my successful IUI that day


----------



## Nicker

Changed up the first post... Check it out and tell me if I need to change anything or add anyone.


----------



## MrsC8776

Looks very nice Nicker :thumbup:


----------



## Nicker

MrsC - This waiting must really suck for you. I hope you get your July retrieval. Fx


----------



## Tella

I still havent decided 100%, if it wasnt for easter being right after my expected ET then it would have been IVF but now im considering IUI with injects as it will still be in March and Easter will be in the last part of my tww. Still deliberating on it...will let you ladies now :) 

Good luck to all of you starting again, may this be your bfp cycle. Those in the tww, bring on the bfp's we need some inspiration!

Sorry to all the bfn's i know how you feel!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Usamom- I'm single and using donor sperm. The cryobank ships it to my house and I take it to the drs office. This month didn't work out the way the others have so my follicles weren't ready when they have been before. The cryobank says the liquid nitrogen will keep the sperm frozen for 1 week. That is tomorrow, so I need another canister.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Nicker said:


> Changed up the first post... Check it out and tell me if I need to change anything or add anyone.

Looks GREAT, thank you for doing that!


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker --- Great Job on first page. Thanks. That is an easier way to keep track. I should print it out for reference. xoxo


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, sorry about the rollercoaster im going through, but I have changed my mind again :haha: Im going to do a final IUI with injections but still schedule a appointment with my FS to discuss IVF sometime during this cycle, so that if this IUI is also a bust then I know what my game plan is for April/May IVF.

I feel a lot more at ease with this game plan and cant wait to get started on the 3rd time lucky IUI! What I also like about doing injectables before IVF is that the doctor has a good idea of your response to the injectables before embarking on the IVF cycle, which puts my mind at ease a lot aswell. I was worried about what if the meds don&#8217;t work on the first IVF? will it be cancelled or what. But atleast we will know my magic drug before my IVF :happydance:

Thanks girls for your input, the IVF route is definitely a more guaranteed route and will definitely be my next step!

So Nicker, you can change me to IUI#3 on the first page and being prePupo wiht you :winkwink:


----------



## froliky2011

Tella- FX'd for you!!!!!!!!!!

AFM- tested with FRER this a.m. and :BFN: I don't have any symptoms and feel out. I know it's early but I am pretty in tune with my body. Great, most likely ovulating with a houseful of in-laws who are clueless. Stress is not good for conception. Sigh.


----------



## usamom

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Usamom- I'm single and using donor sperm. The cryobank ships it to my house and I take it to the drs office. This month didn't work out the way the others have so my follicles weren't ready when they have been before. The cryobank says the liquid nitrogen will keep the sperm frozen for 1 week. That is tomorrow, so I need another canister.

Wow. Good for you! I'm single and going for number 2 on my own!! I realize now how lucky I am to have a Cryobank next door to my doctor's office. My specimens get shipped there for when I'm ready to use them. It's a 2.5 hour drive each way to get there though!

Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Tella

froliky2011 said:


> Tella- FX'd for you!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AFM- tested with FRER this a.m. and :BFN: I don't have any symptoms and feel out. I know it's early but I am pretty in tune with my body. Great, most likely ovulating with a houseful of in-laws who are clueless. Stress is not good for conception. Sigh.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## usamom

froliky2011 said:


> Tella- FX'd for you!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AFM- tested with FRER this a.m. and :BFN: I don't have any symptoms and feel out. I know it's early but I am pretty in tune with my body. Great, most likely ovulating with a houseful of in-laws who are clueless. Stress is not good for conception. Sigh.

So sorry! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Frolicky, I'm not going to :hug: you yet because I think it's still to early! :flower: :dust:

Nicker, awesome job on the first page. Jchic is in the tww after a natural cycle, with injectables scheduled for next cycle.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and my iui was march 9. :flower:

Tella, sounds like a well thought out decision! :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Thanks Daisy, it helps to hear i have made the right decision :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry you had to face a bfn frolicky :hugs: Are you 11dpo today? Could still be a little early. I hope you instinct is wrong and your just a late implanter. Fx


----------



## bastetgrrl

Nicker said:


> Okay... so the first month we had 5 :bfp: last month 1. For sure we will make up for February in March. I say 6 this month! That will be me and 5 others. I am currently prepupo. It is a term... really...:haha:

WOO HOO! I wanna be on that list! :thumbup:


----------



## bastetgrrl

froliky2011 said:


> AFM- tested with FRER this a.m. and :BFN: I don't have any symptoms and feel out. I know it's early but I am pretty in tune with my body. Great, most likely ovulating with a houseful of in-laws who are clueless. Stress is not good for conception. Sigh.

:hugs: So sorry! :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

usamom - Yay, right behind me, I am not testing until probably the 22nd, if AF doesnt get me first.

Adroplet - I am so sorry, this TTC business is not fun and its downright stressful and mean. Keep your chin-up, it all you can do!!

Daisy - How are you feeling girl??

Nicker - great job with the first page and we are due for a streak of :bfp:.

Fertilesoul - I could not agree with you more. New season, new attitiude, new outcome!!

Tella - I am glad you finally reach a decision, that added stress is not helpful.

Froklicy - I am not counting you out!! You are my inspiration with your positive outlook and your calm demeaner during your 2ww!!!

*New Season, New Attitude, New Outcome!!!!! 

:dust:


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks Ladies. I was good up until about Monday and then started to get a little cranky and stressed (hence the day off yesterday). I am going to copy Oneof14's mantra..

*New Season, New Attitude, New Outcome!!!! :dust: :dust:

I will write more later.....at work...


----------



## usamom

Froliky- I'm so sorry!! :-(

Oneof14- no WAY I could wait that long!! I'm barely resisting now!


----------



## MrsC8776

Froliky you are not out! Fingers crossed that you will get a BFP within the next couple days. :hugs:

Tella I think you have made a smart decision. You have a good way of thinking about it and I hope 3rd time is a charm for you. :thumbup:


----------



## oneof14

usamom said:


> Froliky- I'm so sorry!! :-(
> 
> Oneof14- no WAY I could wait that long!! I'm barely resisting now!

I have been testing and each month disappointed. I hate waiting for the results as I am pacing around and my heart is beating 1000 mm. So I would rather just wait until AF is late. Its just out of fear, basically.


----------



## DaisyQ

:hi: all!

Oneof14, I'm doing Ok. At 1 week post iui, I'm now transitioning from my optimistic/hopeful phase, to my pessimistic phase. It's self-protective I guess. No symptoms to report. My boobs were more sore last month, and even during the follicular phase than they are now. :shrug:


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> :hi: all!
> 
> Oneof14, I'm doing Ok. At 1 week post iui, I'm now transitioning from my optimistic/hopeful phase, to my pessimistic phase. It's self-protective I guess. No symptoms to report. My boobs were more sore last month, and even during the follicular phase than they are now. :shrug:

Hang in there!! I have none either - not even sore boobs!!! :shrug:

Are you going to test or wait for AF?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think if you test or if you wait it's hard either way.
For the testers it's each day disappointment but then there remains the hope it's just too early. For the wait for AF'ers, it's sooo hard holding back from testing and I find you tend to symptom spot more then if it's neg it's extra disappointing cause you swore it worked this time! Ah can't win, you all just need to see BFP's this time!!!


----------



## oneof14

Hopeful42nd said:


> I think if you test or if you wait it's hard either way.
> For the testers it's each day disappointment but then there remains the hope it's just too early. For the wait for AF'ers, it's sooo hard holding back from testing and I find you tend to symptom spot more then if it's neg it's extra disappointing cause you swore it worked this time! Ah can't win, you all just need to see BFP's this time!!!

Its true, its scary either way! I think if I keep myself busy, i will resist the urge!!! I am a bundle of nerves just thinking about next week!!! :wacko:


----------



## froliky2011

Hopeful42nd said:


> I think if you test or if you wait it's hard either way.
> For the testers it's each day disappointment but then there remains the hope it's just too early. For the wait for AF'ers, it's sooo hard holding back from testing and I find you tend to symptom spot more then if it's neg it's extra disappointing cause you swore it worked this time! Ah can't win, you all just need to see BFP's this time!!!

Wanted to pop in quick. ;)

For me, I test, because I figure if it is a :bfp: and I can find out sooner, why the heck not. But, that's just me. Last time I got my BFP on 12dpo with CB digital. The FRER are suppose to show a + earlier though. I feel limbo mostly and you feel that way if you test or you don't. The main positive thing about not testing is not wasting money etc. :dust: :dust: To All of Us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

I am taking progesterone, so I have to test as AF won't show until I stop taking it. 

For me, testing early is really hard. I get mad at myself for testing when it's a BFN, and for wasting a test. And I have a hard time staying motivated to keep taking the progesterone once I get a BFN, so the wait for my official test date seems endless. That said, I think waiting for the official test date might be really hard too. Aside from resisting the urge to POAS, it's hard because until you test, you have hope, and if it's a BFN on the test day, OUCH. It's like deciding, do I rip off the bandaid slowly or quickly... So for me, I think I'm going to test *maybe* on next Wednesday or Thursday. My official test date is Friday. That way, if it's a BFN, I'll be let down a little more softly, and I won't waste quite as many tests. :shrug:


----------



## bastetgrrl

DaisyQ said:


> I am taking progesterone, so I have to test as AF won't show until I stop taking it.
> 
> For me, testing early is really hard. I get mad at myself for testing when it's a BFN, and for wasting a test. And I have a hard time staying motivated to keep taking the progesterone once I get a BFN, so the wait for my official test date seems endless. That said, I think waiting for the official test date might be really hard too. Aside from resisting the urge to POAS, it's hard because until you test, you have hope, and if it's a BFN on the test day, OUCH. It's like deciding, do I rip off the bandaid slowly or quickly... So for me, I think I'm going to test *maybe* on next Wednesday or Thursday. My official test date is Friday. That way, if it's a BFN, I'll be let down a little more softly, and I won't waste quite as many tests. :shrug:

I'm the same way, I hate testing early. I'd rather wait for AF but if you are on progesterone that's real tough. Waiting is the worst...


----------



## DaisyQ

It is the WORST! There is also the worry that you are pregnant, but it didn't show up on the hpt, and you have to stop the progesterone which will make AF come...!!

I guess MOST viable pregnancies really do show up on HPT by 14 or 15 dpo, so I shouldn't worry too much.


----------



## isela

today is 10dpo i took a HPT test and was :bfn: maybe because was early but im not going take a another test im going to wait for the :witch: supose to be here by monday i hope not :nope:


----------



## froliky2011

isela said:


> today is 10dpo i took a HPT test and was :bfn: maybe because was early but im not going take a another test im going to wait for the :witch: supose to be here by monday i hope not :nope:

I am with you... 11dpo and :bfn: this morning around 3:15 a.m. It's still early but I don't really have my hopes up. I am just bummed that I may have to do IUI with a house full of in-laws that don't know what we're doing. Good Luck! :dust: :dust: Drum roll..........................:help:


----------



## MrsC8776

isela good luck and I hope the witch doesn't show up for you!

froliky no need to make plans about the next IUI because this will be it for you! With that being said (and still being totally supportive) if this one doesn't work and you have to do another IUI when the in-laws are visiting could you say you have to help a friend for a little while? It's a little lie, kinda... dh is of course your friend and it would be helping him. :haha: Maybe a little silly but it's a thought.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Froliky- it could be the bit of a distraction you need from over thinking. I think you shouldn't give up hope for this round just yet, 11dpo is still early.

Isela- good luck! Keep positive, soon the answer will come. Fx


----------



## Nicker

I am sitting at school with hornymonal teenager lined up for the dance that isn't supposed to start for another 20 minutes! 1.5 hours from now this place is gonna be pretty hot and smelly.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lol- great mental picture Nicker. Good luck


----------



## haj624

hellooooo ladies, sorry ive been mia i was soooo sick with a stomach bug. but im back and feeling good. i have my 21 day progesterone check on the 21st and then were heading back to the re of the 27th to get the results of our million blood work tests lol. hope everyone is doing well. i need to take some time to catch up on this thread!!


----------



## adroplet

Not a good day but things happen for a reason, right?
I will be taking this month off ttc and I will be taking the month off from B&B as well. 
Good luck to all of you, I hope you get bfps real soon. 
:dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: adroplet. I know you'll get your mojo back soon enough. You'll be missed!


----------



## MrsC8776

droplet sorry to hear that :hugs: I hope you are ok. Take the time you need and no matter what you will be supported here.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All, just a quick update. . . I went back for another us today. 1 good follicle on my left side (20mm) and a small one (15) on my right. The nurse gave me the ovidrel trigger and I go back tomorrow for my iui. Here's hoping for lots of BFP this month!!


----------



## isela

froliky2011 said:


> isela said:
> 
> 
> today is 10dpo i took a HPT test and was :bfn: maybe because was early but im not going take a another test im going to wait for the :witch: supose to be here by monday i hope not :nope:
> 
> I am with you... 11dpo and :bfn: this morning around 3:15 a.m. It's still early but I don't really have my hopes up. I am just bummed that I may have to do IUI with a house full of in-laws that don't know what we're doing. Good Luck! :dust: :dust: Drum roll..........................:help:Click to expand...

I hope you dont have to do another IUI and this month you get :bfp: i think we tested early FX


----------



## Tella

Oneof14 & Froliky > fx'd for a bfp!!! Hang in there! :dust:

Adroplet > hope you find the strenght to continue this journey, a break is normally a great thing for our mental health! I had 2 months in dec/jan and it was devine!

Babyonmyown > GL with your IUI today! Hope the spermy catch that eggy!

AFM > I also hate testing early as a bFn at home breaks me after the iui, however it hasn't changed the way I feel after the beta so this month I'm gonna be a poas addict and test everyday since 1dpo :haha:


----------



## Tella

Isela > Fx'd for you as well!


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks Ladies! I will be fine. I had a dream I was pregnant but got :BFN: right now. I know I am not out but it's not as likely. :hugs: to adroplet!!! I am 38 so taking a month or two off is not likely. I will just keep going till one sticks. It will happen. Thanks again! xoxo


----------



## froliky2011

Will write more later. Hi Haj! Good luck Tella!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Babyonmyown! On to the 2ww and your bfp!

Adroplet- sad to hear, but if you need time for you own health I completely understand that. Who knows maybe it'll happen when you least expect it to. Fx and good luck. We are here when you are ready to talk.

Froliky- you are so level headed! I'd be in my wreck stage by now, but you seem to take it all in stride. We can all learn from your que sera sera attitude :)

Nicker- how did the hormonefest go last night?

Haj- nice to see you back. You must be excited to get you IVF journey on the way!


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: frolicky... I hope u get a late bfp. Two friends just got theirs - one at 13 dpo (super faint on frer), and the other on 16 dpo (it was bfn at 15 dpo). You never know. :flower:


----------



## haj624

Hopeful42nd said:


> Good luck Babyonmyown! On to the 2ww and your bfp!
> 
> Adroplet- sad to hear, but if you need time for you own health I completely understand that. Who knows maybe it'll happen when you least expect it to. Fx and good luck. We are here when you are ready to talk.
> 
> Froliky- you are so level headed! I'd be in my wreck stage by now, but you seem to take it all in stride. We can all learn from your que sera sera attitude :)
> 
> Nicker- how did the hormonefest go last night?
> 
> Haj- nice to see you back. You must be excited to get you IVF journey on the way!


Yes, I definitely am. I've seen so many ppl getting pregnant lately and just like the rest of you ladies im like ok its my turn


----------



## wantbabysoon

It's been a while since I have written here..... 

I got my AF on Monday this week and have decided to take a break from IUI this month.

I am just confused whether I should go for IUI #3 or move on to IVF??

My doctor recommends 3 to 4 tries of IUI before moving on but I am just not convinced!


----------



## froliky2011

Wantbabysoon - You're using donor right? You're single?


----------



## froliky2011

Hopeful42nd - Thanks. I have my tough days, but I don't always like to succumb to emotions because I it makes me feel gross about myself. Lol. However, it's a work in progress. Thanks. How is the pumpkin? :cloud9:


----------



## wantbabysoon

froliky2011 said:


> Wantbabysoon - You're using donor right? You're single?

No, I am married and not using donor


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Little pumpkin is good far as I know. Keeping me super tired and out of breath. The past few days I've been dizzy and having bad headaches. I'm taking it all as the baby is taking what it needs and it's causing a bit of hardship on me. Least it let's me know he/she is there. I just want to fast forward to the 28th when I get another ultrasound.
Thanks for asking Froliky :)


----------



## DaisyQ

wantbabysoon, studies show that the success rate of IUI after 3 attemps is almost the same as IVF (meaning, after 3 attempts, about 40-50% of women are pregnant, similar to the success rate of 1 attempt of IVF). Based on that, if it were me, I'd give it one more try. Do you do medicated IUIs? Medicated has a better success rate than non medicated, and injectables give the greatest success rate.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

wantbabysoon said:


> It's been a while since I have written here.....
> 
> I got my AF on Monday this week and have decided to take a break from IUI this month.
> 
> I am just confused whether I should go for IUI #3 or move on to IVF??
> 
> My doctor recommends 3 to 4 tries of IUI before moving on but I am just not convinced!

Do you have coverage for IVF? If you do it might be worth a shot. But I agree with daisy, IUI is proven pretty successful with 3 attempts. How have you responded follicle wise to treatment?(as in how many in mature at time of trigger). How has your DH's counts/motility been?


----------



## Tella

Wantbabysoon > I was in your shoes 2 days ago and believed IVF was my next step as my first 2 iui's failed. But since I have decided that there is good reason that most doctors world wide says 3 attempts is a fair amount and I didn't want to wonder if I was just to impatient and if the 3rd might have worked. A friend of mine on here just got her bfp using injects on the first iui and it gives me hope!

A break might be what ur body needs, take this month to decide and I hope we hear about a surprise natural bfp but otherwise I hope you can make a decision that's the best for you and DH! :hugs: I understand ur heartache :hugs:


----------



## Nicker

Not sure what to do. I got a all from the sperm distribution company. The courier had called them and said they tried to deliver my sperm twice but since the office was closed they are sending it back. The distribution company made arrangements for me to pick it up myself. The lady went an got the box which wa clearly labeled with orange stickers pointing up. The label on top said keep upright, and the girl from the sperm company told me to keep it upright. The lady at the courier company brought it out and laid it on its side!!! Do I open the box and make sure it didn't leak or do I just leave it in the sealed box and hope like Hell?


----------



## MrsC8776

Nicker would anything happen if you opened the box? I would have been so mad at the lady who handed it over. I probably would have said something like "ummm hello can you read?!?! Those stickers are there for a reason!." :dohh: Some people I swear.


----------



## Nicker

I said "has that been laying long". She said no. To which I commented "It is supposed to remain upright". He never said anything.


----------



## MrsC8776

Fingers crossed for you that everything inside is nice and safe! When do you go in for your IUI again?


----------



## Nicker

I suspect Wednesday.


----------



## usamom

Nicker said:


> Not sure what to do. I got a all from the sperm distribution company. The courier had called them and said they tried to deliver my sperm twice but since the office was closed they are sending it back. The distribution company made arrangements for me to pick it up myself. The lady went an got the box which wa clearly labeled with orange stickers pointing up. The label on top said keep upright, and the girl from the sperm company told me to keep it upright. The lady at the courier company brought it out and Kaye it on it side!!! Do I open the box and make sure it didn't leak or do I just leave it in the sealed box and hope like Hell?

Oh gracious- that's so terrible! I'd not be opening the box.. Most of those things are insured so if there's something wrong with the sperm you can probably get a refund. I know I freaked out with my first when my shipment was delayed because of a blizzard and it was sitting in a warehouse over a weekend.. Lots of positive thoughts that all is just fine!


----------



## usamom

isela said:


> today is 10dpo i took a HPT test and was :bfn: maybe because was early but im not going take a another test im going to wait for the :witch: supose to be here by monday i hope not :nope:

It's early still- you're definitely not out yet... Crossing my fingers that BFP!


----------



## MrsC8776

Wantbaby I hope your IUI went well today. Good luck on the 2ww! 

froliky sorry about the BFN this morning. I hope it turns around for you and you get a nice surprise tomorrow. :hugs:

Hopeful I'm glad to hear everything is going well for you and your little pumpkin. With whats going on it sounds like he/she is growing very well. :thumbup:

Nicker if you have the little spermy guys with you until Wednesday that will give you a chance to give them a pep talk about what they need to be doing in a few days. :haha: Through the box of course.


----------



## Nicker

I will keep giving pep talks! I opened the box. I think it looks fine. I Wouldn't have slept not knowing if the nitrogen all spilled out. I work with a girl whose dad has access to liquid nitrogen. Hope I made the right decision.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow Nicker, that's pretty irresponsible of them. If I were you I would report that to the sperm bank. Maybe they can use a new service.


----------



## drsquid

HO


----------



## Nicker

drsquid said:


> HO

Who you calling a ho?


----------



## Babyelephant

Hi ladies , can I join? I did my very 1st iui on the 10th march so I'm currently in my 2ww :wacko: m so excited yet afraid so basically a mixed feeling lol

Been trying for over a year with no luck so this month decided to start with follistim injectable 50iu a day for 4days and 100iu for 2days & ovidreal 38hrs before iui procedure :winkwink: V.scan showed 2mature follicles measuring 24mm & 18mm . Btw I'm 28& hubby is 29. 

Wishing all :crib: soon :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Nicker said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> HO
> 
> Who you calling a ho?Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## DaisyQ

Babyelephant said:


> Hi ladies , can I join? I did my very 1st iui on the 10th march so I'm currently in my 2ww :wacko: m so excited yet afraid so basically a mixed feeling lol
> 
> Been trying for over a year with no luck so this month decided to start with follistim injectable 50iu a day for 4days and 100iu for 2days & ovidreal 38hrs before iui procedure :winkwink: V.scan showed 2mature follicles measuring 24mm & 18mm . Btw I'm 28& hubby is 29.
> 
> Wishing all :crib: soon :hugs:


Welcome and good luck! My first iui was march 8, so were in the same boat.


----------



## froliky2011

DrSquid - Does HO mean "happy ovulation"? I hope so.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Babyelephant! Welcome, lots of good support here :)

Drsquid-????

Nicker- Glad everything is okay in the box :) no thanks to that shipping service.


----------



## froliky2011

Babyelephant - Welcome! We'll help keep you sane during the dreaded TWW! :hugs: Good Luck! :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

I still have a :bfn: To take my mind off things I decided to start a yoga teacher traininng today. I love yoga and it will get my mind off the TTC stuff. It's good to have other distractions and do things you love to do so your life does not revolve around TTC. I am very happy I decided to do it. :hugs: to all of you!!


----------



## Babyelephant

Thanks all for the warm welcome :hugs:

Lucky clover on all our us :happydance:
-any of u hav any symptoms during this 2ww? 
- m cramping on & off and lots of mild & heavy headache :nope:
No sore boobies though. But whatever the reason for this wether it's the 
Trigger causing it of early symptoms, it surely makes us wonder :coffee::dohh:


----------



## oneof14

Hey Ladies, Happy St. Paddy's Day to all:

Daisy - How are you holding up??

Frolicky - I think yoga is a great idea. I took some Pilates classes and of course didn't finish as TTC took full force, maybe its time to go back! Again so sorry about your BFN, are you doing another IUI next month, if AF does arrive.

Hopeful - how are you feeling, has the nausea subsided?

Babyelephant - Welcome! I had by IUI on March 7&8. How has your wait been thus far

AFM, just hanging in there, no symptoms at all, except just yesterday sore breasts, but not that unusual for me waiting for AF. This morning experiencing some cramping, but again no different from any other month!! Trying to be positive, but its hard, as testing gets closer!!

Enjoy your day ladies!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Frolicky, yoga teacher training sounds like an awesome project. Yoga is so great because it takes my mind off if everything other than the pose, my alignment, the way my body feels, and my breath - impossible to be ruminating about ttc during yoga. 

One of 14, hanging in. No symptoms. Halfway tempted to test to see if trigger is gone, but holding out so far. :flower:


----------



## diliapickle

Hey everyone I have been trying to keep myself preoccupied in TWW and today was finally test day and a BFN :( not even a hint of a line. This month I really had thought it had happened as my temps were higher than ever and I had dull cramping all last week which I never had and biggest difference was no spotting before test day and I always start spotting day 12 but I guess my body was just playing tricks. So stopped prometrium and await the arrival of AF! 

I hope someone gets the luck of the Irish this month and we start seeing more BFPs! :dust: to all!


----------



## Nicker

I&#8217;m baaaaack. I have been pretty busy the last couple of days. Too bad I wasn&#8217;t in the tww as it would have helped to pass the time. Thursday night was the big hormonefest that I was in charge of. Kids all had a great time but man did that cafeteria smell like some serious teenage body odour after three hours of dancing. I discovered a few years ago that the way to an eighth graders heart is to plan dances for them. LOL I don&#8217;t teach grade 8 now, but they still remember when they get to grade 9 LOL. I was stuck in PD all day yesterday. Fortunately I snuck out at lunch an checked my voice mail or I wouldn&#8217;t have been able to call the sperm distributor before their office closed for the weekend and I would have missed out on this cycle because my sperm would be back on a plane rather than sitting here in the corner of my bedroom. I will give the boys a pep talk as soon as I am done here. Tell them to relax and chill for now because in a few days I will want at least 60% motility. 

Last night I was at a hockey game. I have season tickets to our WHL team but I have missed a lot of this season. With the dog being almost 16 years old either my Mom or I stays home with him. Last night my aunt watched him so Mom and I both went. She called before the game was over worried that something was wrong with him. I got the message when the game ended 5 minutes later. He actually appeared to be in really rough shape when I got there. I actually called the vet. I could tell he was in a lot of pain. Turns out, I believe he had food stuck in his esophagus. As soon as he managed to heave up two little pieces of kibble he had instant relief and went to sleep for the night.

My doctor never did send in the prescription for the pain medication in case the injections caused a migraine for me. So far, no headache, thank God. I am not sure if that means I won&#8217;t get one or if it will take longer to get one this time. Last time it happened after the 2nd shot but I had done 5 days of serophene (clomid) before that. This time I started with injectibles. I am hoping that I will not get a headache and that I have 4 nice follicles on Monday morning.



Tella said:

> So Nicker, you can change me to IUI#3 on the first page and being prePupo with you :winkwink:

I think you made a great choice. I am glad we can be prePUPO and PUPO together again for our 3rd IUI. That is of course until our PUPOs turn in to PPs :winkwink:



bastetgrrl said:


> WOO HOO! I wanna be on that list! :thumbup:

You are currently PrePUPO :) 



oneof14 said:


> Nicker - great job with the first page and we are due for a streak of :bfp:.

 We sure I. I plan on being one :bfp: for IUI #3. Notice we have three #1s, three #2s. I think three #3s have to happen this month.



DaisyQ said:


> It is the WORST! There is also the worry that you are pregnant, but it didn't show up on the hpt, and you have to stop the progesterone which will make AF come...!!

 Which is why I am glad my RE does 14dpiui beta test before I stop progesterone.



haj624 said:


> hellooooo ladies, sorry ive been mia i was soooo sick with a stomach bug. but im back and feeling good. i have my 21 day progesterone check on the 21st and then were heading back to the re of the 27th to get the results of our million blood work tests lol. hope everyone is doing well. i need to take some time to catch up on this thread!!

 Glad you are feeling better. Good luck on the 27th.



adroplet said:


> Not a good day but things happen for a reason, right?
> I will be taking this month off ttc and I will be taking the month off from B&B as well.
> Good luck to all of you, I hope you get bfps real soon.
> :dust:

 If you get this :hug: I am sorry.



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi All, just a quick update. . . I went back for another us today. 1 good follicle on my left side (20mm) and a small one (15) on my right. The nurse gave me the ovidrel trigger and I go back tomorrow for my iui. Here's hoping for lots of BFP this month!!

:dust: I will change your status.



Tella said:


> I'm gonna be a poas addict and test everyday since 1dpo :haha:

Me too! LOL I made sure I bought 10 miu ICs. LOL



froliky2011 said:


> I will just keep going till one sticks. It will happen. Thanks again! xoxo

 Yes it will!! If you need to do IUI while the in-laws are there you will figure something out. Perhaps a friend can have a small medical emergency or run out of gas on the other side of town.



wantbabysoon said:


> I am just confused whether I should go for IUI #3 or move on to IVF?? My doctor recommends 3 to 4 tries of IUI before moving on but I am just not convinced!

 I am with Daisy, Hopeful, and Tella. 



Hopeful42nd said:


> Little pumpkin is good far as I know. I just want to fast forward to the 28th when I get another ultrasound.

I can&#8217;t wait until your ultrasound on the 28th either.



Hopeful42nd said:


> Wow Nicker, that's pretty irresponsible of them. If I were you I would report that to the sperm bank. Maybe they can use a new service.

I think our options are Purolator or Purolotar. Did I mention Purolator?



Babyelephant said:


> Hi ladies , can I join? I did my very 1st iui on the 10th march so I'm currently in my 2ww

Welcome! We are here for your tww insanity support. I will be joining you next week. I have added you to page 1 :)



froliky2011 said:


> I still have a :bfn: To take my mind off things I decided to start a yoga teacher traininng today. I love yoga and it will get my mind off the TTC stuff. It's good to have other distractions and do things you love to do so your life does not revolve around TTC. I am very happy I decided to do it. :hugs: to all of you!!

 :hug: Next time!! Cool about the yoga. Sounds like a great idea!



Babyelephant said:


> Trigger causing it of early symptoms, it surely makes us wonder :coffee::dohh:

If you are taking progesterone it will cause all kinds of symptoms. Progesterone is what causes all early pregnancy symptoms.



oneof14 said:


> Trying to be positive, but its hard, as testing gets closer!!

Fx or you!!



diliapickle said:


> Hey everyone I have been trying to keep myself preoccupied in TWW and today was finally test day and a BFN :( not even a hint of a line. This month I really had thought it had happened as my temps were higher than ever and I had dull cramping all last week which I never had and biggest difference was no spotting before test day and I always start spotting day 12 but I guess my body was just playing tricks. So stopped prometrium and await the arrival of AF!
> 
> I hope someone gets the luck of the Irish this month and we start seeing more BFPs! :dust: to all!

I know exactly how you are feeling! March has to be a good month!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - What is PD? Glad the kids had fun and you enjoyed watching them. Hockey is a good distraction. Sorry about your dog but glad he/she was able to get it out and sleep well. I hope the headaches stay far away. I am so tempted to start some sort of drug/injection thing to get prego but don't want multiples. Since I already had a cycle with two follicles w/o medication, it worries me a bit. However, time is of the essence and I am getting old. I have a feeling injections will do the job for you! xoxo


----------



## froliky2011

Oneof14 - Yeah, if I get a :bfn: I am on to IUI #4. I have been doing yoga for almost 5 years and am now embarking upon becoming a certified teacher. I want to deepen my practice and it calms me more than anything. How are you doing? 
:hugs: 

Daisy - I know, that was exactly my thoughts. It also helps to calm me down and I love it. It makes me realize that this TTC is not my whole life and there are other things I love and that make me happy. You're hanging in there. :hugs:


----------



## Nicker

froliky2011 said:


> Nicker - What is PD? Glad the kids had fun and you enjoyed watching them. Hockey is a good distraction. Sorry about your dog but glad he/she was able to get it out and sleep well. I hope the headaches stay far away. I am so tempted to start some sort of drug/injection thing to get prego but don't want multiples. Since I already had a cycle with two follicles w/o medication, it worries me a bit. However, time is of the essence and I am getting old. I have a feeling injections will do the job for you! xoxo

We are the same age. My doc won't do the IUI if I have more than 4 follicles. If I get pregnant with 4 follicles my chance of twins is 25%. Triplets is 3% and Quads 1%. To me those odds are acceptable. Twins might even be welcome since it was always my dream to have more than one child and this is my last chance. PD is professional development. I sure hope this round of injectibles does the trick [-o&lt;


----------



## froliky2011

Dillia - :dust: 

There are so many in TWW! Wow!


----------



## DaisyQ

Dilia, sorry about the bfn. :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

For some reason I can't type on babyandbump on my phone. I tried to delete the whole thing but couldn't. I just wanted to say hope all of you were doing well. I'm enjoying my vacation. Super sunburned and the belizeans appear to be super fertile people so hopefully it rubs off. I'm eating enough to look pregnant when I get home. I can't hope to catch up and the Internet is quite slow on my phone. Fingers crossed for everyone*


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry dillapickle :hugs: hope the Easter month is lucky for you!


----------



## froliky2011

Sorry Dilia. I thought you were still early enough to still possibly get a :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Babyelephant

Hi nicker. 

First of all thanks for the warm welcome. Is ur furkid a Maltese? U must hav feed him healthy during his lifetime that he is able to live this long:winkwink:

I have 2 shih tzu age 3&6 and I love them like my own baby. 

As for pergesterone I was not given any . I was doing injectables of follistim for 4days of 50iu then another 2days of 100iu and 38hrs before my iui I took OVIDREAL (trigger shot) all shots was done by my lovely husband with no pain or bruise on my tummy area :thumbup: 

Did u do any iui yet? I was having cramping from day 1-4 around both my ovaries & headache(mild) up to yesterday. I dont normally get cramping before AF or during my AF so this is I think cause by the trigger . 

I did took a hpt test yesterday which is 7dpiui & trigger is out of my system so watch ever result I get by 13dpiui or 14dpiui will be the truth that I will hav to deal with :dohh: & I'm so scared lol

Anyone took ovidreal trigger & hav same symptoms as me ?:flower:


----------



## Babyelephant

Ooh & I had 2 mature follicle measuring at about 18mm on my left &22mm on my right . I really hope this is good .


----------



## usamom

Babyelephant said:


> Hi nicker.
> 
> First of all thanks for the warm welcome. Is ur furkid a Maltese? U must hav feed him healthy during his lifetime that he is able to live this long:winkwink:
> 
> I have 2 shih tzu age 3&6 and I love them like my own baby.
> 
> As for pergesterone I was not given any . I was doing injectables of follistim for 4days of 50iu then another 2days of 100iu and 38hrs before my iui I took OVIDREAL (trigger shot) all shots was done by my lovely husband with no pain or bruise on my tummy area :thumbup:
> 
> Did u do any iui yet? I was having cramping from day 1-4 around both my ovaries & headache(mild) up to yesterday. I dont normally get cramping before AF or during my AF so this is I think cause by the trigger .
> 
> I did took a hpt test yesterday which is 7dpiui & trigger is out of my system so watch ever result I get by 13dpiui or 14dpiui will be the truth that I will hav to deal with :dohh: & I'm so scared lol
> 
> Anyone took ovidreal trigger & hav same symptoms as me ?:flower:

Hi there.. I took an HCG trigger- but it wasn't ovidreal- it had another name. I had cramps from day 3-7.. Somewhere in the middle of that- they turned into AF like cramps- it was a miserable week.. But now- i dont have many symptoms other than some crazy CM (more than normal) and some mild cramps.


----------



## Babyelephant

Hi usamom, 

I still hav another 7days till I'm 14dpiui . & hope my cramping is not AF cramps. Cuz I don't normally cramp before AF . So fingers crossed! 

Ur on ur #2 iui ??


----------



## Tella

Frolicky > WOW yoga teacher sounds fantastic!!!!!!!!!! Im glad you can have another interest that helps with this difficult stressful time! Have you considered IVF? Maybe if you do injectables and do have to many follicles you can convert to IVF.

Nicker > I would also take those odds, but I think my DH will faint at the thought of triplets even at 3% :haha:

drsqiud > Im thrilled that you having a awesome time, it is exactly what you needed! And lets hope that fertility there helps you!!!!!!!!

babyelephant > I had all the pregnancy symptoms on my first IUI cycle with ovidrell and progesterone, so I cant say which one was the cause of it. But #2 I had just about none. Fx;d for a bfp for you soon!!!! Those sized follicles are great, especially with them being on both sides, so there would have been a egg for all the sperm waiting.

usamom > my first iui I also had lots of cramping from 1dpo, till almost the end. In the beginning it is due to the high number of sperm and liquid they insert into your uterus. The ones there after I have no idea why.

AFM > AF started very light on Friday night and then full flow on Saturday morning, it has been painful again :cry: In the past I used to go to light flow by day 2 but im still on heavy so im thinking the accu helped with my lining and therefor the heavier AF. 
And then by CD3 it was barely there spotting, now im worried about the same thing as Nicker was a few days ago, the scan on CD3. How did you do it Nicker?


----------



## Nicker

Tella said:


> now im worried about the same thing as Nicker was a few days ago, the scan on CD3. How did you do it Nicker?

It turned out just fine. At my RE's office they always make you go pee before the scan so what I did was insert a fresh tampon about 45 minutes to an hour before my appointment and I removed it right before the scan. I had to wait a couple of minutes for the doc to come in to the room and we even talked a little after the scan but I never had any leakage.


----------



## Nicker

Babyelephant said:


> Hi nicker.
> 
> First of all thanks for the warm welcome. Is ur furkid a Maltese? U must hav feed him healthy during his lifetime that he is able to live this long:winkwink:
> 
> I have 2 shih tzu age 3&6 and I love them like my own baby.
> 
> As for pergesterone I was not given any . I was doing injectables of follistim for 4days of 50iu then another 2days of 100iu and 38hrs before my iui I took OVIDREAL (trigger shot) all shots was done by my lovely husband with no pain or bruise on my tummy area :thumbup:
> 
> Did u do any iui yet? I was having cramping from day 1-4 around both my ovaries & headache(mild) up to yesterday. I dont normally get cramping before AF or during my AF so this is I think cause by the trigger .
> 
> I did took a hpt test yesterday which is 7dpiui & trigger is out of my system so watch ever result I get by 13dpiui or 14dpiui will be the truth that I will hav to deal with :dohh: & I'm so scared lol
> 
> Anyone took ovidreal trigger & hav same symptoms as me ?:flower:

Thanks for not thinking he is a poodle LOL. He is actually a pure bred Bichon. He was 13 in that picture. He is actually on a very restricted diet since he developed pancreatitis 4 years ago. He went from 14 to 8 pounds then. He sprung back. He has been very well taken care of and he has a wonderful loving vet. 

I hope to be having my third IUI this week. On the first one I thought I felt all kinds of things starting 4 days later. The second one I didn't feel anything really. I think that was more so because I had learned that symptoms don't mean anything for me due to the progesterone so I just ignored. First cycle, I kept thinking surely they were signs and I was googling every little twitch or twinge.


----------



## Tella

Nicker said:


> Babyelephant said:
> 
> 
> Hi nicker.
> 
> First of all thanks for the warm welcome. Is ur furkid a Maltese? U must hav feed him healthy during his lifetime that he is able to live this long:winkwink:
> 
> I have 2 shih tzu age 3&6 and I love them like my own baby.
> 
> As for pergesterone I was not given any . I was doing injectables of follistim for 4days of 50iu then another 2days of 100iu and 38hrs before my iui I took OVIDREAL (trigger shot) all shots was done by my lovely husband with no pain or bruise on my tummy area :thumbup:
> 
> Did u do any iui yet? I was having cramping from day 1-4 around both my ovaries & headache(mild) up to yesterday. I dont normally get cramping before AF or during my AF so this is I think cause by the trigger .
> 
> I did took a hpt test yesterday which is 7dpiui & trigger is out of my system so watch ever result I get by 13dpiui or 14dpiui will be the truth that I will hav to deal with :dohh: & I'm so scared lol
> 
> Anyone took ovidreal trigger & hav same symptoms as me ?:flower:
> 
> Thanks for not thinking he is a poodle LOL. He is actually a pure bred Bichon. He was 13 in that picture. He is actually on a very restricted diet since he developed pancreatitis 4 years ago. He went from 14 to 8 pounds then. He sprung back. He has been very well taken care of and he has a wonderful loving vet.
> 
> I hope to be having my third IUI this week. On the first one I thought I felt all kinds of things starting 4 days later. The second one I didn't feel anything really. I think that was more so because I had learned that symptoms don't mean anything for me due to the progesterone so I just ignored. First cycle, I kept thinking surely they were signs and I was googling every little twitch or twinge.Click to expand...

Its so great to hear that there is more ppl out there that treat their animals as kids. Mine is exactly the same, i have a Pug (Duke) and Pekingese (Bella) and they are my whole life. my mom on the other hand has a n aray of 24dogs :wacko: on the farm and is the biggest animal lover you will ever find. She is like the local shelter and takes in anything.

But on the IUI side i was exactly the same, hopefully 3rd time around its gonna be all real symptoms!


----------



## Nicker

Tella said:


> Its so great to hear that there is more ppl out there that treat their animals as kids. Mine is exactly the same, i have a Pug (Duke) and Pekingese (Bella) and they are my whole life. my mom on the other hand has a n aray of 24dogs :wacko: on the farm and is the biggest animal lover you will ever find. She is like the local shelter and takes in anything.
> 
> But on the IUI side i was exactly the same, hopefully 3rd time around its gonna be all real symptoms!

He actually has artificial lenses in both of his eyes. He went blind due to cataracts when is was about 4 years old. He lost his sight again last year around January but it bought him some good years.

He spends every day when I am at work with my mom. I have to drive by her place on my way to work anyway.

IUI stuff.... I am angry with myself. I have made a conscious effort to limit my caffeine intake. Everything I had read said limit to less than 200mg per day. I have been doing that. Now I am worried that I have affected my egg quality and jeopardized my chances.


----------



## Tella

So he is aging just like a human, getting contacts now and then glasses later :haha:

I dont take any caffiene, i might have the odd glass of Soda that might have some in it but it far less than 1 cup of coffee. I only drink rooibos tea since Jan. And the odd cappuccino when we out, but normally i will ask for decaf and that hasnt made a difference for me, so i wont beat myself up about it.


----------



## Nicker

Well I don't drink caffeinated beverages daily. Some mornings I will have 1 coffee or 1 tea. I know that is 140mg. If I drink soda I drink ginger ale. I guess all I can do is not have any now.


----------



## froliky2011

Hi ladies. I tested and BFN. I have a beta tomorrow but highly doubt I am pregnant. I stopped progesterone yesterday. IVF is most likely not necessary. I was just pregnant so we're trying again. Doctor said I just need to be patient. Maybe it worked out this way so DH would have to say something to his family? Who knows? On to #4. Good Luck to those in tww. Injectibles sound very promising! xoxo


----------



## Babyelephant

Hi nicker & tella ! 

Tella is that ur name? Pretty name as pretty as ur avatar pics . Thanks for d reply. I c that ur on ur #2 iui? And u said u wanted to go straight to ivf after this? & that ur mums helping? We actually think alike & hav the same loving mum. I'm on my 1st iui & if doesn't do the trick Im gona do my 2nd & last iui and gona start ivf straight with the 70% chances. We actually plan to do ivf straight but our doctor actually advise us to go with iui first since I'm only 28 & chances of conceiving in my age with both me & Dh in our normal healthy background so here we are trying our 1st iui. :happydance: hoping it wil work. 

I hav a very very short cycle which is 19-20 so this month I'm having 2period in a month. I had my 1st period(menstrual) on the 2nd this month so my next period will be on the 24th march so if this 1st iui doesn't happen then I'm going to try straight away on the 24th Mac with follistim injectable again:winkwink:

_______________
nickle,
I taught he is a Maltese :dohh:
He looks so adorable in the picture . I truly love dogs so I know how much u love him. Spending 16yrs with him is so precious. U must be spending all ur time with him now that he is old rite? Do hug him for me:hugs:

As for pregnancy symptoms , I understand what u mean. Iam actually doing just that(googling on every symptoms I have) since u said it I think I'm gonna stop doing that for now cuz I shouldn't put my hopes high . I'll just pray it'll work & if it doesn't then I'll try again. 
I believe God has his reason for Y it's not happening when we want to . For all we know all of us will have 2 :baby::baby: at once :cloud9: 
So we should all be strong & wait for our turn :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Babyelephant

Froliky2011, 

That's alright darling,
Just be positive . I truly understand what's it like seeing that -Ve :cry: 
But I'm sure it will happens for u very very soon:hugs:

My doctor actually told me that iui normally work after like 3-4tries but if we r really lucky it'll happen on our 1st or 2nd . So we all know the chances already . 
But at least we tried rite :hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi girls! Sorry to butt in, Do you mind if I join in? I have my first IUI today At 1. It's exciting! I doubt it will take but it still feels like a step in the right direction.. Are most of you in the 2ww already? I started to read the thread but it's so long now! :D good luck to you all!


----------



## Babyelephant

Hi afamilygal,
Welcome to the world of IUI. 
I'm 8days post iui . Is this ur first? It's my first lol 

U can share ur symptoms here or ask anything . We will all be here to comfort u
Lots of bfp to all of us :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

BabyElephant - Good Luck! What is your testing date? I got a BFP on IUI #2 but had a mc. This cycle was a bit messed up due to that and so my cycle was not normal etc.
Be patient. It will happen. :hugs:

FamilyGal - Welcome!!! :hugs: You have been through a lot! I hope your health is good and all. Good Luck today! It's exciting to finally be able to start the process after surgeries etc. I had to have two surgeries to get me on track. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Afamilygal

Thanks guys! that was a nice welcome!
baby elephant- FX for you! 8 dpIUI- so exciting! how have you been feeling?

this is my first too and we are using clomid this round. next cycle we will move onto injections to step it up a notch. the chances of conceiving are a lot higher and my dr seems to think its the right move.

Froliky- thank you I have been through a lot but I think so many of us on here have. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger right? (doesn't always feel that way but its a good mantra in general! :D)

you have had a lot to deal with too! but you're in the Tww now- what dpIUI are you?
sorry to hear about your recent mc.. :( (hugs)

Thanks for the luck- I'll take it! I drove DH's sample to the clinic this morning really early and I kept thinking, "hmm.. there is semen in my purse" sometimes all this feels so silly! lol.

can I ask what everyone's stats are/were with their IUIs?
what cd it was on, how many follies and the sizes, sperm count, etc.. ?
also, this is silly- but does it hurt at all? I figure it will just be uncomfortable.

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Nicker

Insight in to the world of cm. I have invested too much in to this cycle to miss ov. I have a scan tomorrow. I have a lot of cm today. Best description I can give, I apologize in advance is like clumpy snot. It seemed pretty stretchy to me and may have had a pink tinge to it. I hope tomorrow isn't too late!


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - Awesome!! That's great symptoms for ovulation.

FamilyGal - I will post my stats later. Good Luck Today!!

Just wanted to quickly update: :witch: arrived!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker - Hope you timed things right :)

Froliky- already she's here? On with the show! :dust: for this round!

New ladies - wow there is a whole bunch of ya! Welcome to our crazy world and good luck!


----------



## Nicker

That is not awesome. That is terrible! I don't want a natural lh surge in order for the IUI to be timed precisely with the injectibles.


----------



## Nicker

Okay so I have been reading again. I can have ewcm for several days before my actual lh surge. Am I understanding that correctly? If that is the case I am guessing I will get Cetrotide tomorrow morning to prevent the natural lh surge so that we can control ov with trigger. possible trigger tomorrow night for Wednesday morning IUI. Tomorrow. Is cd9. Last month I had a 23mm on cd10. 4 - 14 mm follicles us my hope for tomorrow.


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - I am sorry. I did not understand you. Why can't they just do an IUI with your natural surge? Are you using OPKs just to see? I hope the follicles are where you want them. Sorry for the misunderstanding. I would be overjoyed with great cm but I did not know with the timed IUI not using LH it's different. :dust: :dust: Don't worry, you're in good hands and the doctor will look at your follicle tomorrow right?


----------



## Mrsnyfl

Hi ladies, I am post 1st iui 7 days. Honestly i feel no different, but have been having a lot of break outs this week on my face :( well I will keep you all updated & good luck to everyone! Tomorrow I m getting another progesterone level tested & hopefully it has improved. Let you know tomorrow when I get my results :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker - I used to get 3-4 days of it then would o a day or two after. Yeah some ladies have it longer, some sporadic. Good luck with your scan tomorrow. I doubt you would have o'd yet, too early.


----------



## Nicker

Hey Frolicky, sorry for my panick attack earlier. I know most women would love to have cm! If I have the cm due to an estrogen surge and the lh surge hasn't hit yet then I am okay with it. If you don't have a natural lh surge IUI 36 hours after trigger is a pretty safe bet. If you have a natural surge you dont have control over Ovulation. I thought I would check with an opk but I got my mail and the ones I ordered on Sunday (and paid for 3 day delivery) did not come. Because this may be my last cycle and the fact that the medication for 6 days has cost me $1200 I need the timing to be perfect. If I miss ov I also waste $875 from the sperm because it can't be sent back.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oneof14, DaisyQ - hoes the wait going ladies? When is test day for you two?


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful I hope so! 

Thanks hopeful and Frolicky. I will post right after my scan tomorrow.


----------



## oneof14

Hopeful42nd said:


> Oneof14, DaisyQ - hoes the wait going ladies? When is test day for you two?

Hey there, I am not testing until the day AF is due, unless she comes first. Which is the 22nd!! Trying not to think about it, but so so petrified. Sounds silly, but so nervous about this week ahead. Only minor symptom is sore breasts, but I also get that with AF. I am not on progesterone. My Fingers, toes and everything else are crossed. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## oneof14

Afamilygal said:


> Hi girls! Sorry to butt in, Do you mind if I join in? I have my first IUI today At 1. It's exciting! I doubt it will take but it still feels like a step in the right direction.. Are most of you in the 2ww already? I started to read the thread but it's so long now! :D good luck to you all!


Welcome! Everyone here is awesome and will help you during your 2ww! This thread can use some :bfp:


----------



## oneof14

Nicker, good luck with your scan tomorrow. I hope your follies grew to a nice size!!!


----------



## oneof14

Frolicky how are holding up? I've been thinking about you and send you virtual :hug:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good besides the headaches I'm getting. I think I may have to go see my doc about what can be done. Its like I can feel a bowling ball rolling around and smacking into the walls of my skull every time I move. If not moving constant throbbing.
Baby is good, my son is cute as ever and keeping me on my toes :) 13 months old and full of mischief!
Good for you holding out testing. I had that idea but gave in...but only by a few days. At least it was what I wanted to see, if it wasn't then it would've been super disappointing. Keep busy and it'll pass. I know it's super hard not to think about it every waking second! Good luck!


----------



## oneof14

Hopeful42nd said:


> Good besides the headaches I'm getting. I think I may have to go see my doc about what can be done. Its like I can feel a bowling ball rolling around and smacking into the walls of my skull every time I move. If not moving constant throbbing.
> Baby is good, my son is cute as ever and keeping me on my toes :) 13 months old and full of mischief!
> Good for you holding out testing. I had that idea but gave in...but only by a few days. At least it was what I wanted to see, if it wasn't then it would've been super disappointing. Keep busy and it'll pass. I know it's super hard not to think about it every waking second! Good luck!

Sorry about the headaches. At least you have your little guy to keep your mind off of it or at least try. Are you working? If not, at least you can get as much rest, well as you possibly can while caring for your 13 month old. Hopefully it will pass after your 1st trimester. Feel better!!


----------



## oneof14

Daisy, how are you holding up? I'm doing good, just scared/petrified about the upcoming week. Sending you lots of good vibes!!


----------



## Nicker

oneof14 said:


> Daisy, how are you holding up? I'm doing good, just scared/petrified about the upcoming week. Sending you lots of good vibes!!

Good luck


----------



## oneof14

Allie2009 & usamom, hows the 2ww going for you gals? We need to go on a :bfp: streak!!


----------



## oneof14

Different Season, Different Attitude, Different Outcome!!


----------



## oneof14

Nicker said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Daisy, how are you holding up? I'm doing good, just scared/petrified about the upcoming week. Sending you lots of good vibes!!
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...

Thank you, good luck to you too!!


----------



## Nicker

oneof14 said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Daisy, how are you holding up? I'm doing good, just scared/petrified about the upcoming week. Sending you lots of good vibes!!
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you, good luck to you too!!Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## Allie2009

oneof14 said:


> Allie2009 & usamom, hows the 2ww going for you gals? We need to go on a :bfp: streak!!

It's going good!! I'm hoping for good news on the 21...although I have done some testing the last few day.. Bad me...lol I think I have had a few s/faint pos, but its been with dollar test and i'm not sure how good/bad they are...KWIM I've got some good test I will be using on the 21st! 

How are things with everyone else???


----------



## trying hard

Hi all I have been lurking in this thread for ages and just wanted to get some opinions.

I had my scan today and have one follicle 11mm and one 16mm
Blood tests came back from this morning saying I am having my surge so I will be doing my IUI tomorrow at mid day. My question is do you think my follicle will grow enough to be any good?


----------



## oneof14

trying hard said:


> Hi all I have been lurking in this thread for ages and just wanted to get some opinions.
> 
> I had my scan today and have one follicle 11mm and one 16mm
> Blood tests came back from this morning saying I am having my surge so I will be doing my IUI tomorrow at mid day. My question is do you think my follicle will grow enough to be any good?

From what I understand, your follies can grow 1-2mm a day. So there is a chance that your 11 mm follie can grow to 13mm and your 16mm follie can grow to 18mm. What does your clinic say about the follicle size because I know many of them are different. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## mamadreams

Hi Trying Hard,

From what I read folicles can grow 1-2mm a night (unmedicated) I don't know if you're doing a medicated cycle how fast they grow. A follicle is usually considered mature anywhere from 1.8cm to 2.4cm.

Good luck!


----------



## Nicker

Allie2009 said:


> It's going good!! I'm hoping for good news on the 21...although I have done some testing the last few day.. Bad me...lol I think I have had a few s/faint pos, but its been with dollar test and i'm not sure how good/bad they are...KWIM I've got some good test I will be using on the 21st!
> 
> How are things with everyone else???

I don't think it matters if they are dollar store as long as they are not evaps for sure. How many dpiui?


----------



## Nicker

Mama I think it is 1-2 mm when medicated.


----------



## Allie2009

Nicker I'm 11 dpiui...my nipps hurt a lil and my head has been hurting. Maybe a lil more sleepy then normal I'm hoping this is a good sign and not just PMS coming on early.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Alli- post a pic of the test. A positive is a positive! Dollar store ones are fine :)


----------



## Nicker

Allie2009 said:


> Nicker I'm 11 dpiui...my nipps hurt a lil and my head has been hurting. Maybe a lil more sleepy then normal I'm hoping this is a good sign and not just PMS coming on early.

Yup. I am with hopeful. Need to see a pic. Did you trigger?


----------



## Allie2009

Hopeful42nd said:


> Alli- post a pic of the test. A positive is a positive! Dollar store ones are fine :)

Here it is...I can see it more in person then I can in a pic... this was the 1st one I did at 9dpiui. 10dpiui I couldn't get a pic because my phone died the night before so by the time I got it on it was past the time limit..
 



Attached Files:







9dpiui.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 19









invert9dpiui.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Allie2009

no i didnt trigger I o'ed on my own this cycle I was early..


----------



## mamadreams

Allie - stay positive, you either have the hCG in your urine or you don't. If you see a fait line, it is due to hCG. Can't wait to read you got your BFP on the 21st.

Nicker- not sure about the follicle sizes - that's what I remember them telling me and what I experienced at my clinic doing a natural cycle. Either way, Trying, here's hoping for a BFP!


----------



## trying hard

Thanks ladies, I'm just worried that my poor wee follicle wont be big enough and it will be a waste.


----------



## Allie2009

Trying hard...I'm sure it will be good hun!!


----------



## Nicker

trying hard said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm just worried that my poor wee follicle wont be big enough and it will be a waste.

:dust: good luck


----------



## Nicker

Allie2009 said:


> Here it is...I can see it more in person then I can in a pic... this was the 1st one I did at 9dpiui. 10dpiui I couldn't get a pic because my phone died the night before so by the time I got it on it was past the time limit..

I am on my phone right now. I will look when I get lout the computer.


----------



## isela

im 13dpo so nervous prying the :witch: do not show tomorrow :nope:


----------



## Nicker

isela said:


> im 13dpo so nervous prying the :witch: do not show tomorrow :nope:

Good luck. Fx


----------



## Nicker

Mrsnyfl said:


> Hi ladies, I am post 1st iui 7 days. Honestly i feel no different, but have been having a lot of break outs this week on my face :( well I will keep you all updated & good luck to everyone! Tomorrow I m getting another progesterone level tested & hopefully it has improved. Let you know tomorrow when I get my results :)

Good luck!


----------



## Babyelephant

Hi nicker ,
how was ur scan? About the cm thing. During my iui I actually had like alot of cm. When I say a lot I mean a lot! So I don't think u should worry. I actually ask my Dr if I could hav missed it but she said no cuz one will actually hav lots of cm for like few days up to the time that we actually ovulate. So I think ur good!:happydance:


----------



## Nicker

Babyelephant said:


> Hi nicker ,
> how was ur scan? About the cm thing. During my iui I actually had like alot of cm. When I say a lot I mean a lot! So I don't think u should worry. I actually ask my Dr if I could hav missed it but she said no cuz one will actually hav lots of cm for like few days up to the time that we actually ovulate. So I think ur good!:happydance:

I think I am still good too. I noticed the cm twice today and then not since this afternoon. The scan is in 8 more hours. I guess that will tell the tale.

I really need to get to bed! Marking took me longer than expected.


----------



## Tella

NIcker > Fertile CM is brought on by the estrogen in your body which surges 4-5days before you O, that is why a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor tests for Estrogen as it gives you better insight into when you O. So I wont be to stressed, it has to be watery and stretchy to be at it most fertile and going by your description , I think your body is just gearing up.

FX'd for a perfectly timed IUI and 4 x beautiful follicles today :thumbup: GL with the scan

Mrsnyfl > I also had a terrible break out the first cycle, I think it is because ur body doesn&#8217;t know what to do with all the hormones. GL with that, Keep positive about the IUI it is still very early and it is now implantation time so its important to relax. GL with the test today, we hope for a good level of progesterone for bean to make himself comfortable.

Hopeful > I wish I had some a few days before O, it makes it very difficult to read your bodies O signs if it doesn&#8217;t give any like mine :( Hope your headaches can be sorted out, it must terrible.

oneof14 > Keeping my fx for you as well!!!!!!!!! We need an IUI bfp on here!

afamilygal > Welcome :hi: Fx'd you have caught that eggy and it is making its way down the tube to the uterus to implant. Im not in the 2ww, im going for my CD3 scan today and hopefully start with the injections tonight. :happydance:

Allie > Fx'd that faint pos becomes a nice bright BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GL

trying hard > All I know is that it will grow between 1-2mm (more likely 2mm due to meds) per day and as far as I have read 18mm is a good size. I don&#8217;t think the 11mm will release a egg.

isela > Fx'd she stays away and you get your BFP. Have you not tested at all ? If not you are very strong!!!!!!!

AFM > I have my CD3 scan in 4hrs, praying for no cysts and that I can start with the injects tonight. I have my first acupuncture appointment for this cycle tomorrow morning which im looking forward to, I just love the way I feel after it and I sleep soooo well that night.
Im gonna love this week, it is so busy and it will help getting through it and onto my CD11 scan next Tuesday. Tomorrow I have my accu and nails, Wednesday is a public holiday, Thursday will be accu again, Friday is well Friday and then it is weekend :happydance: Saturday most probably accu and Monday as well and then Tuesday Scan.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker - luck!

Isela - so exciting! Are you going to :test: this morning?

Tryinghard - your follie should be fine the body usually has a way of developing that one ready for o time.

Allie - I don't see it in your pic, but if you do then it's there. Now all it takes is waiting for it to darken, good luck :)


----------



## froliky2011

Good Morning Ladies! 

I hope we get some BFPs soon too!!! Wow! We need it!! 

Welcome to all the new ladies. Good luck!! 

Nicker - I hope all goes well!! FX'd for you!!! 

Oneof14 & Daisy - This is the most stressful time for me. I don't know about you but it's challenging. Keep your head up high, live in the moment (way easier said than done I know). :hugs: :hugs: Lots of :dust: 

Tella - Have a wonderful week! I am right behind you (I am calling today CD1 although :witch: started yesterday but late afternoon so...). I have acupuncture today and Wednesday and scan next week. FX'd injectibles work!!! You are doing a great job and putting 100% effort into making it happen. That is all we can do and the rest we just have to surrender to. What a challenge. I think your scan will provide good results though. Yeah!! Moving forward is great! 

Isela - I hope you have a BFP!! Almost there.........

AFM - Onto CD1 and scan next week. I am doing pretty good. Yesterday I felt wonderful actually. Today, well period cramps and now onto realizing I have to balance all this with in-laws at our house next week. Yippie!! I had an awful dream that my DH told his family and they did not support us and were trying to talk my DH into leaving me. I told him about it and he hugged me. Ugh.... Great BFP dream last week, nightmare next. :muaha: 

Overall though, I have to say I am doing pretty good. xoxo to all of you!!


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker said:


> Hey Frolicky, sorry for my panick attack earlier. I know most women would love to have cm! If I have the cm due to an estrogen surge and the lh surge hasn't hit yet then I am okay with it. If you don't have a natural lh surge IUI 36 hours after trigger is a pretty safe bet. If you have a natural surge you dont have control over Ovulation. I thought I would check with an opk but I got my mail and the ones I ordered on Sunday (and paid for 3 day delivery) did not come. Because this may be my last cycle and the fact that the medication for 6 days has cost me $1200 I need the timing to be perfect. If I miss ov I also waste $875 from the sperm because it can't be sent back.

No worries. :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Froliky, This is so stressful and the anticipation is worse than anything else. I am feeling very crampy today, still not sure really what these means. When I think I know my body, it completely goes in the opposite direction. You make me laugh with your dreams, it reminds me of how my mind works, even without sleeping. Your DH sounds like a gem!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Hang in there Oneof14.... :hugs:

I just found out doctor is on vacation all next week....not sure what the future holds for April now......Not comfortable with her newly hired nurse practitioner doing it. She has never done it before. Oh, well.


----------



## oneof14

Are you serious? There is only one doctor in the practice?


----------



## MommyMel

8dpiui with a progesterone level of 128.5, i am pray this is my cycle.......
i believe these numbers are very good.......
anyone have similar numbers which resulted in a :bfp: .....


----------



## froliky2011

oneof14 said:


> Are you serious? There is only one doctor in the practice?

Well, she is the only one that works with infertile women. And I think she wants to get away from it since she ends up working on weekends etc. If we don't get an IUI this next cycle I will be 39 yro for sure if I get pregnant after that. Oh, well. I was hoping I would be able to give birth before 39...maybe not. One thing I know, is all I have control over is my response to all this. There are many things in life we have no control over, except how we handle the situation. Reacting is not good, but I did want to just scream/cry at first. Need to take a deep breath. Bummer. Not having good luck this month. I guess things could be worse. I have an amazing life for the most part and yes, my DH is a gem! I would not trade him for the world! :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Froliky - really? And they have no one on call for her patients? Hmm. If it makes you feel better the cycles I got preggers were done by RN's (not RPN's)not docs, although they do them all the time at the fertility clinic, so not novices. Sorry to hear this may cancel a cycle for you. Ask lots of questions too see your options.

Oneof14 - sorry it's getting hard for you now. It's when I used to start going a bit nutty too. FX it's your month, can't wait to see you post a nice bfp pic :)

AFM - headache seems to be gone so far today (knock on wood) and I've been hit by the Suzy homemaker bug, baking cookies at 9:30 AM and already planning what else next. We have new neighbor's across the road, perhaps I'll bake then something as we've not met them yet. But what to bake?


----------



## oneof14

Froliky - @ my clinic, the nurse's perform the IUI's as well. I think sometimes they are more helpful then the doctors. Hang in there, and I agree "except the things that you can not control over" - totally easier said then done, I have not mastered that yet.. lol. You do have an amazing life!! We all do, and we just have to remember that and remember what's good in our lives, not just the struggles. You will get your :bfp: soon! 


Hopeful - Yay, so happy for you that the headache has subsided. I love baking, in fact my DH asked me to bake a Irish Soda bread this weekend, even though he doesnt eat it. He told me baking makes you happy! Poor guys is tired of seeing me struggle with this 2ww and with the recent news of my younger sister being preggo. Where all is can do is hold me as I cry.


----------



## Tella

Thanks froliky :hugs: what you say is very true and that is truely all we can do. Im so sorry about your doc, it is crappy. Did they say what the alternative is, so that you dont have to sit out a cycle.

AFM > Just got back from the FS, everything went great. He said left and right have lots of starting follicles and it is all good to start with meds. We discussed the IVF at the same time, he said he prefers us doing this IUI first as it gives him a good indication as to how I respond to the injections before IVF. And I don&#8217;t need to sit out a month to discuss it with him. The medicine protocol is very similar to what im on now except higher of cause, it's just the egg retrieval and transfer that is different.

If I do over stimulate then we can decide to either cancel or go for IVF, and we will convert to IVF seeing that we were already planning on it.

My meds are:
Femara 2.5mg - CD 3-7 @8am
Menopur (75iu FSH & 75iu LH per vial) - CD 3-5,7,9 Between 4pm and 6pm
And then scan on CD 11 so next Tuesday at 8:00


----------



## bastetgrrl

Nicker &#8211; FXD for good follies today! :dust:

Oneof14 &#8211; FXD :dust:

Afamilygal &#8211; Welcome :wave: FXD that you got the eggy :dust:

Allie &#8211; FXD :dust:

Isela &#8211; GL FXD :dust:

Mrsnyfl &#8211; FXD :dust:

Tella &#8211; can&#8217;t wait to hear how your CD3 scan goes. How exciting! :happydance:

Froliky - :hugs: I&#8217;m so sorry. OMG&#8230;WTH on vacation? Isn&#8217;t there someone else to do the scan?

MommyMel &#8211; FXD :dust:

Sorry if I missed anyone.

AFM - Had my scan this morning and it went as expected that follies are growing but must keep going low and slow so my next u/s and blood work is scheduled for next Monday morning. She said that everything looks good so hopefully we'll get one or two mature follies by next week. 

I've got my next acupuncture appt tomorrow. Can't wait! :thumbup:


----------



## Tella

Oneof14 > :hugs: hope you get your BFP in the next few days!!!!!!!!


----------



## oneof14

Thank you so much Tella!! I am praying!!

Fx'd for you as this being your last IUI cycle and ends with a :bfp: and a healthy 9 months after!!! I am glad you opted to go with another IUI.


----------



## Allie2009

Well did a test this morning and I don't see anything on it...I'm sure what I was seeing before was a evap line i guess... Not testing again until the 21st :(


----------



## froliky2011

Quick update:

I am using my contacts to find someone else. Nurse called and said they were both on vacation next week and we had to skip this month. Hopefully we'll find someone else so we don't have to skip this month. It's hard. I know the nurse has to remain detached but sometimes they seem cold. They all need vacation too. Luckily for me, I may be able to find someone else so we won't have to skip but it just won't be this doctor. Gotta do what you have to do. I really don't want to waste a month. Maybe I am suppose to because in-laws are in town, but sorry, instincts are screaming... "Nooooooooo!!!!!!!" Lol!!


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> Quick update:
> 
> I am using my contacts to find someone else. Nurse called and said they were both on vacation next week and we had to skip this month. Hopefully we'll find someone else so we don't have to skip this month. It's hard. I know the nurse has to remain detached but sometimes they seem cold. They all need vacation too. Luckily for me, I may be able to find someone else so we won't have to skip but it just won't be this doctor. Gotta do what you have to do. I really don't want to waste a month. Maybe I am suppose to because in-laws are in town, but sorry, instincts are screaming... "Nooooooooo!!!!!!!" Lol!!

Good luck! Maybe the doctor your find, is the "one" who helps get the job done. Things happen for a reason!! Good attitude!


----------



## oneof14

Allie2009 said:


> Well did a test this morning and I don't see anything on it...I'm sure what I was seeing before was a evap line i guess... Not testing again until the 21st :(

Allie, hang in there!!! That is why I did not want to test, I will wait to see if AF comes first. I am so, so sick of the negatives. Try to wait for 2 more days!! chin-up!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all! 

Wow, I muss one day, and there are pages and pages to get through. 

Allie, hope you get that bfp in 2 days time. 

Oneof14, sounds like you are hanging in there. 

Nicker, hope all goes well this time around and you can trigger as planned. FYI, I've read that if the DO detect a natural LH surge, they can trigger same day, and egg releases ~ 24 hours later. 

Frolicky, hope you find a great new practice that does iuis every day!

Trying, I've read follies grow 1-2 cm a day, but a little more in the 24 hours before O, like 2-3 cm. But that might only be with a trigger, I'm not sure. 18 cm is usually considered mature. 

Tella, sounds like all is going well. Fx you have the perfect # eggs this cycle. You sound upbeat which makes me happy. :flower:

:hi: to everyone I missed. 

Afm, just hanging in. No symptoms. Test date is Friday. Going to try to hold out. 
Afm


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Daisy - way to go on that positive attitude! Can't wait to hear Friday. We are going to have a whole bunch of BFP's around then as this thread is so due!

Oneof14- bake to your hearts content. I screw with your DH, baking/cooking when you enjoy it brings you happiness in many ways, doing it, seeing the results, and watching the ones you love eat and enjoy it. Plus it wouldn't hurt to occupy the time :)

Froliky - good luck with your hunt! Your docs practice should really be more careful with how they book vacation time. When doctors get involved with fertility there is a certain responsibility to their clients to be available and not waste their time taking meds when they aren't going to be around to perform the proceedure. Sorry it just miffs me a bit. Very level headed of you to simply find someone else. I hope you do find another who'll agree to help on short notice. Maybe you'll like them better and stick with em :)

Tella - the plan with your FS sounds great! Makes sense to test the drug before forking all the cash into IVF blindly. And if you get too many no harm as they can be harvested and IVF done :) its all working out so perfectly for you! Good luck!

Bastetgrrl - grow follies grow!

Allie- sorry the test isn't showing anything, your right give it a couple days then you'll know for sure :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks Hopeful. I am not on meds though. I am doing natural IUI follwed by progesterone suppositories.


----------



## isela

No :af: this morning so im going to buy HPT FX, i have been feeling twinges in the lower part of the obomen could be any sing?


----------



## oneof14

isela said:


> No :af: this morning so im going to buy HPT FX, i have been feeling twinges in the lower part of the obomen could be any sing?

Good luck!!! Fx'd for a :bfp:


----------



## bastetgrrl

isela said:


> No :af: this morning so im going to buy HPT FX, i have been feeling twinges in the lower part of the obomen could be any sing?

YAY no af! FXD! :dust:


----------



## Nicker

Hey everyone. Quick update. I have multiple mature follies. I know there is a 21mm a 19mm and I don't know the sizes of the other ones. There are 5 or so more. We are doing the IUI anyway. Trigger at midnight and IUI Wednesday at 10:00. 

The estrogen migraine has officially hit. I feel like 10lbs of crap in a 5lb bag.


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow! Great news! FX for you Nicker!


----------



## oneof14

Nicker said:


> Hey everyone. Quick update. I have multiple mature follies. I know there is a 21mm a 19mm and I don't know the sizes of the other ones. There are 5 or so more. We are doing the IUI anyway. Trigger at midnight and IUI Wednesday at 10:00.
> 
> The estrogen migraine has officially hit. I feel like 10lbs of crap in a 5lb bag.

You cant ask for anything better than that :happydance:!! Good luck!!!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Nicker - YAY! That's awesome news! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker, woo hoo that's great news. So twins or triplets huh? Lol great odds this time :)

Bastetgrrl- okay correction, grow follie grow(since on natural cycles only the lead tends to release) Good luck!

Isela - ooo sounds promising. Go to the store then :test: we are all dying to hear the outcome!


----------



## Nicker

What a day! First of all we are having a really nasty blizzard. It really got blowing this afternoon. Loads of super wet snow and it is blowing something awful! Second period this afternoon the fire alarm goes off so we had to evacuate the building. False alarm. We were out long enough to get all wet. Then less than an hour later the power went out. Thank goodness there was only 15 minutes left. I am going home as soon as I get my hcg from the pharmacy.


----------



## Nicker

Of course! No power so pharmacy is closed.


----------



## usamom

Nicker- what a day!! that's just awful! hope it gets better for you soon! Just saw your post about the number of follicles you have- that's incredible. Sounds like this cycle is going to be a good one (as long as you can get your HCG before midnight tonight! good luck to you!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hope you find a pharmacy open, by law there has to be one open. I know in our city there does. Fx


----------



## froliky2011

Wow!! Good Luck Nicker!! :dust: Sorry about the power. Ugh! I hope everything works out for you!! :hugs:

Isela - Any news!!! :baby:

Bastegrrl - :dust: Good Luck!!

AFM: If I am unable to get another Dr. I am waiting until April. I am OK with that. I was a bit of a disappointment but focusing on the positive and enjoying today. It's beautiful here.


----------



## mamadreams

Good Luck, Nicker! Crazy to hear you talk about blizzard conditions - we had incredible weather in Toronto today - summer-like! Please keep the snow on your side of the Rockies!

Seriously, I really hope you can find the hCG...Your follicle count is amazing! I am rooting for you!


----------



## Nicker

It was a localized power outage. I just didn't get it from my regular pharmacy which is right by work. The headache isn't excruciating like it was this morning but I am still exhausted. I have set an alarm for 11:45. 

I think there were 7 follicles over 13 mm. I am really happy about that. It is by far the best response I have had. For my luck if we took any out we would take out the good ones. I have no idea what my egg quality is so I figure the more there are the better the odds that one or two of em are going to be good.

Hopeful, people get a little out of hand on St. Patrick's Day in your neck of the woods. I saw footage of the riot on the news.


----------



## diliapickle

Nicker - I hope everything works out! Sounds like you have some awesome follies! Fingers crossed for you! 

Froliky - hope you can find another doctor but if not you have a great attitude about it :) 

AFM - doctor appointment tomorrow to see what is up for round 3. Not sure how it will work as I have to travel the week I would normally do IUI so we will see what they say. Might be taking a cycle off which would be a bummer but as long as I have a plan I will feel ok! 

:dust: to all in pre TWW and TWW!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah, what an embarrassment for our city. I went to Fanshawe myself and had friends who used to rent on Fleming drive. Nothing like that ever happened then. When there was a party it was indoors and the worst it got was a 3:30 am pizza delivery, lol. How times hav changed. It's rediculous that people come and move here to supposedly go to school and instead disrespect our city like that. Either way they are all stupid cause they are all on film doing it and it's all over the net, they are screwed. Fanshawe is suspending students charged (though I think they should be expelled), what a mess.

By the way, since we have a college and university in our city things tend to get a bit rowdy at bars and student gatherings but it usually doesn't go this far.


----------



## froliky2011

Good Luck Dilia!! I am probably taking the month off too. Oh, well. As my other friend said, maybe it's best since my in-laws are all in town. :wine: time for me! 

Have a lovely evening everyone!!

Good Luck Nicker!! It sounds very promising!! How exciting!!!!!! :dust: :dust: 

Hi Hopeful!! Enjoy your pumkin and the little one running around. I can't wait till that is me with the pumpkin in the oven.


----------



## drsquid

Hey all. Yay Nicker on follies and boo frolicky doc.*

I have to type this in notepad and paste so... All is good here in Belize. Day 10. Trying not to think about it. Did an amazing hike in a cave today. Half swimming half hiking. Definitely takes your mind off things. Hope everyone is well


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi everyone. . . I don't have long because my computer has been funny all day (this is the fourth time I've tried to post!).

Nicker... Wow, fantastic news!! At least one of those eggs is sure to take!!

Froliky... That sucks about the Dr, but GREAT positive attitude!

Good Luck to everyone in the TWW or just getting ready to go in. Lots of baby thoughts to everyone!

AFM, I am now 3dpiui. I am going to try, try, TRY not to symptom spot this time. It's so much easier said than done! I'm supposed to go Friday to get my progesterone checked, but I think I might go Thursday so hopefully if it's low my Dr will put me on progesterone quickly.


----------



## isela

I test in the afternoon and a get a :bfn: but no :af: yet, i call my dr and he want me to wait 4 day to test again :sad1:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry about bfn isela :hugs: , but it's not over yet! If no AF then you still could be. Will you wait 4 days or test again sooner? I know I couldn't wait four days. One I test once I broke the seal so to speak and test daily, lol


----------



## MommyMel

hi ladies,

i am 9dpiui, had my Progesterone blood test, its at 128.5

i am so hopefull,,,,, 

:dust: to all you beautifull ladies.....


----------



## bastetgrrl

Good morning ladies! :wave:

BabyOnMyOwn - Hope the 2WW flies by! :dust:

isela - Sorry for the BFN but it isn't over til AF shows so you never know. :dust:

MommyMel - FXD When do you plan to test? :dust:

AFM - So let's hope today is better than yesterday when it comes to needles (especially since I've got my acu appt today). It all started when the nurse/tech messed my big A$$ vein and now my arm looks horrible and hurts like hell. Then last night I had my first whoopsie giving myself the injection. I was putting the little cap back on the needle and it came outta some tiny freaking hole and poked me!! OUCH!!!! Gosh I sure hope everything involving needles goes smoothly today....almost scared to go to my acu appt. :rofl:


----------



## DaisyQ

BAstet! :rofl: you crack me up. Quite the pin cushion aren't you?


----------



## bastetgrrl

No kidding, right?! It's a good thing I'm not going out getting any tattoos right now! :shock:


----------



## MommyMel

Bastetgrrl > lol,,,, put an ice block on the area first, it makes it numb so you dont feel the needle going in, it worked for me everytime.


Isela> it aint over till AF shows up..... i am keeping fx'd for you...

AFM> i am planning to test on Saturday morning, i will be 13dpiui at that stage...... i am praying that this is my cycle.


----------



## MommyMel

DaisyQ> how are you doing lady ?


----------



## oneof14

Bastet - that is very funny, I hate needles too and sometimes during acupuncture I jump before she even puts the needle in me, especially my legs.

Islea - hang in there!! Until the B_(*(&&* arrives, your still in the game!

MommyMel - How are you feeling? Any noticable symptoms?

Daisey - how are you doing??? Hanging in?? 

AFM, really nothing to report. I kind feel out of the game, I had really bad cramping yesterday @ 12piui. Today, I feel twinges here and there, but nothing different. I hope I am wrong!!! I had a self pity party last night while DH was at the gym and had dreams of another IUI with injections :wacko: . I was upbeat and positive, but I almost feel no symptoms would be better. 

OK, that's enough complaining from me. I am still sticking with my motto "Different Season, Different Attitude, Difference Result"!!! As hard as it is for me to beleive!! 

Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## Tella

oneof14 > So am I now, especially after the doc said it gives him time to understand my body's reaction to the drugs.

Allie > Sorry :hugs:

froliky > fx'd you find someone, I understand that they need a vacation as well but then they must have another doc to stand in for just the fertility patients. I understand that "nooooooooooooo"feeling, I felt the same when she told me that a week ago

Daisy > Thanks :hugs: I hope I follow your bfp (which is in the next few days) with a bfp in 3 weeks :thumbup:

Hopeful > My exact same thoughts :D

isela > fx'd for a late bfp!!!!!!!

nicker > almost time for your miracle IUI!!!!

Dillia > GL with your appointment. Maybe ask him about a different cocktail of meds. I felt even though I responded on Femara, it didn&#8217;t bring a bfp and therefor called for a change in protocol and my FS was happy with that. :dust:

drsquid > it sounds amazing! enjoy every second!!!!

Babyonmyown > GL with the TWW!!!!!!!!!!

MommyMel > Im praying as well for you and that you get your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AFM > Af is gone and I had my first Accu session for this month, and it was very sensitive. All the needles gave me a good jump when inserted :haha: She also put me on ProCreation D which helps for egg quality and endometrium and then after O I will be going onto ProCreation R which helps the uterus and implantation. I cant find much on the internet regarding it, so will just trust her.

Just did my second injection, I really hope this is gonna help and let me get my BFP!!!

I bought a cute black dress today that was on sale but it will look so good when I have a belly in it :thumbup:


----------



## MommyMel

oneof14> i have been feeling constipated ,bloated and seem to be visiting the loo more at night. some cramping but very mild, and i feel some twinges...... my progesterone level on 6dpiui was 128.5, my fs says those are very good numbers and he is feeling positive about this cycle.... :happydance:

When are you planning to test, 12dpiui is almost time to poas...... lol
I like you motto,,,,,:thumbup:


----------



## oneof14

MommyMel said:


> oneof14> i have been feeling constipated ,bloated and seem to be visiting the loo more at night. some cramping but very mild, and i feel some twinges...... my progesterone level on 6dpiui was 128.5, my fs says those are very good numbers and he is feeling positive about this cycle.... :happydance:
> 
> When are you planning to test, 12dpiui is almost time to poas...... lol
> I like you motto,,,,,:thumbup:

Keep up that positive attitude!!! cant wait to see your :bfp:. 

I am not going to test until Thursday or if AF gets me first. I really am so scared to test, so I'd rather wait.


----------



## oneof14

Tella said:


> oneof14 > So am I now, especially after the doc said it gives him time to understand my body's reaction to the drugs.
> 
> Allie > Sorry :hugs:
> 
> froliky > fx'd you find someone, I understand that they need a vacation as well but then they must have another doc to stand in for just the fertility patients. I understand that "nooooooooooooo"feeling, I felt the same when she told me that a week ago
> 
> Daisy > Thanks :hugs: I hope I follow your bfp (which is in the next few days) with a bfp in 3 weeks :thumbup:
> 
> Hopeful > My exact same thoughts :D
> 
> isela > fx'd for a late bfp!!!!!!!
> 
> nicker > almost time for your miracle IUI!!!!
> 
> Dillia > GL with your appointment. Maybe ask him about a different cocktail of meds. I felt even though I responded on Femara, it didnt bring a bfp and therefor called for a change in protocol and my FS was happy with that. :dust:
> 
> drsquid > it sounds amazing! enjoy every second!!!!
> 
> Babyonmyown > GL with the TWW!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MommyMel > Im praying as well for you and that you get your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AFM > Af is gone and I had my first Accu session for this month, and it was very sensitive. All the needles gave me a good jump when inserted :haha: She also put me on ProCreation D which helps for egg quality and endometrium and then after O I will be going onto ProCreation R which helps the uterus and implantation. I cant find much on the internet regarding it, so will just trust her.
> 
> Just did my second injection, I really hope this is gonna help and let me get my BFP!!!
> 
> I bought a cute black dress today that was on sale but it will look so good when I have a belly in it :thumbup:

Yay, I love your positive attitude and we certainly can use major :bfp: on this thread!!!


----------



## MommyMel

i can relate about the testing part...... i am so sick and tired of seeing BFN every month...... i just cant bear to see 1 again now, especially after my iui......
i will probaly jump out of my skin when i see 2 lines,,,,, omgosh !!!!
and 2 lines WE WILL SEE!!! :winkwink:


----------



## bastetgrrl

oneof14 said:


> I am not going to test until Thursday or if AF gets me first. I really am so scared to test, so I'd rather wait.

:dust: FXD for you! When would AF be due if you waited? I'm the same as you though I don't like testing, I'd rather wait it out. :dust:


----------



## oneof14

bastetgrrl said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> I am not going to test until Thursday or if AF gets me first. I really am so scared to test, so I'd rather wait.
> 
> :dust: FXD for you! When would AF be due if you waited? I'm the same as you though I don't like testing, I'd rather wait it out. :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you! AF is due on Thursday. I will test either Thursday morning or Friday, if AF doesnt get me first. :dust: to you as well!!


----------



## Mrsnyfl

9 days post my first iui. I have been having cramping off and on today, feeling like mentrual cramps. Anyone feel this too? So far no spotting or anything.


----------



## mohini12

thanks Tella
this will my first IUI.i am nervious and excited too.i am on cd11 today.my ovulation study will start from tommorow.ovulation always accure on cd 16or cd17.


----------



## diliapickle

Tella - I hope the accu and injectables work for you! and hopefully you will be filling out that black dress soon :) Thanks for your advice as well! 

I did talk to my doctor today and so we are going to do Clomid + Bravelle this cycle! So on a bit of a fast track and starting Clomid tomorrow for 5 days then 3 days of Bravelle and then go in next Wednesday to see if I am ready with a hopeful IUI next Thursday and Friday (CD 11 & 12)! if I am not ready then the cycle will be wasted as I leave Saturday for a week long conference but my doctor feels I will be ready next week before I go so fingers crossed!!


----------



## DaisyQ

:hi: all!

Tella I LOVE your attitude, and oneof14, I love your motto. :flower:

I'm doing OK, thanks to all of you who asked after me. Hanging in! Still nothing major to report, a twinge here and there, but nothing like AF cramps. Nips slightly sensitive, but nothing out of the norm. You should see me touching my boobs right now - and I SHARE an office :rofl: Good thing my office mate's back is facing me. :haha: 

Oneof14, I too dream of injectables :haha: What is WRONG with us?? :wacko:

I guess if this doesn't work out, I'll ask the nurse if we are sticking with the same protocol this month or if we should add anything new. Also going to insist on back to back IUIs.

Still not planning on testing until official test date which is Friday. The only way I'll test early is if my temps stay high (they should start dropping tomorrow or Thursday, if bfn). 

Good luck to the newbie IUIers!


----------



## bastetgrrl

DaisyQ said:


> You should see me touching my boobs right now - and I SHARE an office :rofl: Good thing my office mate's back is facing me. :haha:

OMG...been there done that one too many times. :haha: I'm just waiting for someone to come into my office while I'm grabbing my boobs! :blush:


----------



## DaisyQ

The best is I was actually feeling them under my shirt, inside my bra, to guage nip sensitivity. What is WRONG with me??


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> :hi: all!
> 
> Tella I LOVE your attitude, and oneof14, I love your motto. :flower:
> 
> I'm doing OK, thanks to all of you who asked after me. Hanging in! Still nothing major to report, a twinge here and there, but nothing like AF cramps. Nips slightly sensitive, but nothing out of the norm. You should see me touching my boobs right now - and I SHARE an office :rofl: Good thing my office mate's back is facing me. :haha:
> 
> Oneof14, I too dream of injectables :haha: What is WRONG with us?? :wacko:
> 
> I guess if this doesn't work out, I'll ask the nurse if we are sticking with the same protocol this month or if we should add anything new. Also going to insist on back to back IUIs.
> 
> Still not planning on testing until official test date which is Friday. The only way I'll test early is if my temps stay high (they should start dropping tomorrow or Thursday, if bfn).
> 
> Good luck to the newbie IUIers!

I do the same thing in my office with my boobs and I am in a cubicle!!! We are gluttons for punishment?!?!?!? Honestly the 2ww is worse than the 2 IUI's I had (4 if you count b2b)!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lol, you ladies make me smile. I can remember how often I used to do that too, checking boobs to see if they are sensitive. It's the most attention they ever got, lol. I hope you are all staying reasonably sane, for a lot of you it's almost over. It's like that game where you throw darts and pop balloons to see if there's a prize, too bad it's not like the kids version where everyone's a winner.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

LoL, last month I was doing the same thing (touching my boobs to see if they were sensitive) though not at work. It's amazing how much my second graders notice. I can't do ANYTHING without them commenting on it. They have even bee so kind as to point out that I have "gotten fatter" since school started (I have gained a bunch of weight on the clomid and letrezole plus I stopped taking some of my normal medication and I think that contributed too). Hehe, gotta love the things they say. 

I am noticing today (but I'm only 4 dpiui) that my nipples are really sensitive. I can actually notice them rubbing on my bra which is unusual. WHo knows. . . I'm sure it's nothing.  I hope you all are having GREAT days!!


----------



## jchic

Since we are talking about boob grabbing and all - I am the queen of this during the 2ww, haha! Yesterday I was in the car on the way back from work and was feeling around and all of a sudden I get a weirdo in his car next to me honking and giving me a thumbs up, hahahahaha. I guess even pervs will look in your car when you are going 60mph!


----------



## DaisyQ

:rofl: OMG can't breathe.


----------



## froliky2011

Wow! This thread is busy!!

BabyOnMyOwn - Good Luck!!! When are you going to test? FX'd for you!!!!! 

Isela - :hugs: How are you doing?

Hopeful42 - Thanks for hanging with us ladies and giving us :dust: vibes~~~ :)

MommyMel - Good Luck!! We have a lot of you ladies testing soon! It's going to get busy here real soon!! FX'd

Bastegrrl - :dust: :dust: 

Oneof14 - Hang in there!! You and Daisy are right around the corner. I used to touch my boobs but now, I don't. I think the progesterone suppositories cancelled out that idea for me. :dust: FX'd for you!!!!! I hope you did something nice for yourself. Anything to help you feel good during the TWW! It's really challenging to stay level headed and calm. :hugs: You always have us to help get you through it!!

Allie - So sorry!! :hugs: :hugs:

Daisy - :dust: Finally..........near the finish line.............

Mrsnyfl - You are right behind Oneof14 and Daisy! Good Luck! FX'd crossed. Stay grounded. I know it's so much easier said than done. 

Mohihi12 - You are gearing up to O!! Yeah! New cycle, new hope!! Good Luck!!

Tella - Good for you for getting yourself something to make you feel better. :hugs: I am feeling positive for you. It sounds like you have a good plan!! Here we go again!! 

Dilia - I hope you get to do your IUIs and the traveling does not get in the way!! FX'd for you!!

Jhic - Wow! I have not seen you in a little while! 7DPO! Wahoo!! :dust: Good Luck!

DrS - Glad you are having fun and enjoying the break from reality!! :)

Nicker - How are you doing? Did everything go OK?

So many of you all are in waiting periods so, I felt like a broken record writing the same thing, but well...it's true...Good Luck to Everyone! I am looking forward to seeing some :bfp: posts real soon!! Yeah!! 

AFM - We believe we found a doctor. :) It looks like it could be a green light next week. FX'd for me too!! 

xoxo


----------



## Nicker

Frolicky - IUI not until tomorrow at 10:00


----------



## Nicker

Too much to catch up on with my phone. I will read all when I get home to my computer.


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> The best is I was actually feeling them under my shirt, inside my bra, to guage nip sensitivity. What is WRONG with me??

OMG, I am literally LOL, in my office.:rofl:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay frolicky! Great news!


----------



## DaisyQ

oneof14 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> The best is I was actually feeling them under my shirt, inside my bra, to guage nip sensitivity. What is WRONG with me??
> 
> OMG, I am literally LOL, in my office.:rofl:Click to expand...

Glad I could make you smile during this tense time!


----------



## Mrsnyfl

Omg u ladies make me laugh. Lol well thank u frolicky, I wish everyone luck. I am now 9 days po my iui, I have cramps & a headache all day. Not sure what is going on, my dr told me to test this Sunday if I don't get my period, which will be the 2 week mark.


----------



## diliapickle

Froliky - That is great about the doctor!! FX for you!! :dust:

Nicker - Good luck with your IUI tomorrow!! This has got to be the one! :) 

Mrsnyfl - 9PDIUI so close!! Hope AF stays away and you see that BFP on Sunday!


----------



## bastetgrrl

DaisyQ said:


> The best is I was actually feeling them under my shirt, inside my bra, to guage nip sensitivity. What is WRONG with me??

:rofl: You win!! :rofl:


----------



## froliky2011

Sending the :baby: vibes for tomorrow Nicker!!!! You have a great shot!! :happydance: Cheers to believing!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker - good luck tomorrow! When we talk later tomorrow you'll be pupo!

Froliky - I am thrilled to hear that you found a doc. Good things come to those with patience!

Everyone else- hope your tww's are flying by and not to torturous. Those waiting for o, think happy baby dust thoughts! :dust : to one and all


----------



## Allie2009

So no testing today.......although I wanted to. The big test day is tomorrow!!! I was at work today and went to the bathroom (TMI)-> when I was done and wiped there was the smallest dot of pinkish CM on the TP!!! I really hope this is a good sign and not AF coming early again like last cycle...

How is everone else doing????


----------



## usamom

Hi Allie..that sounds like a great sign!! Kudos for your ability to resist testing! I've done at least two a day since Friday. 

AFM- TMI warning.. I have a crazy amount of CM. I keep running to the bathroom convinced AF showed up early- and nada.. Hope is a good sign but have no idea. I'll test again in the morning..


:dust:


----------



## Allie2009

Good luck tomorrow USAMOM!!! I hope you have good news soon!!!


----------



## Nicker

BabyOnMyOwn - I sure hope one or two of those follicles release beautiful healthy eggs that get met by healthy sperm. I feel good about my chances. Fx for both of us!!!

Dr. Squid  Thanks. Sounds like Belize is awesome!

Isela - :( Sorry.

MommyMel  Welcome.

Baste  Any accidents during acupuncture. Didnt lose an eye or anything did ya?

OneOf14  Fx for you still.

Tella  I am so trying to stay sane. That is one thing about 36 hour IUI Longer to wait after trigger. I so hope this is it. This is going to be it. It has to!! I Cant wait to see the picture of your belly in that black dress :)

Mrsnyfl  Fx

Mohini 12  Welcome!

Dillia  Fx. Good luck! Thanks so much for the good vibes for me. 

DaisyQ  Fx for you!!

Allie  Fx

usamom  FX that it is a good sign.

Frolicky  :bunny::bunny: So glad you found a doc!!! Keep sending those positive vibes my way. I will send them back next week I promise!!! 

Hopeful  I cant wait to be pupo again. I am not working tomorrow afternoon so I will be updating you asap. My IUI is scheduled for noon EST.

:rofl:

You ladies are all crazy. I laughed when I was reading all the stories about feeling yourself up! We all do it but your stories were priceless!! Jessica  I think you win the prize today though. Actually getting caught. Love it!! Daisy  What is wrong with all of us? I have found myself sitting at my desk with the door closed taking a quick peak to see if boobs look fuller or more veiny. :holly:

Thank you everyone for sending my positive vibes. I want this so much and your support means a lot to me. If anyone feels like throwing a prayer out there for me, I need all the help I can get! A :yellow: or :yellow::yellow: would be such an amazing gift!

Last cycle it seemed to take for ever from my negative beta until IUI day. This time it feels like my last IUI was just yesterday. It definitely does not feel like I have gone two weeks without the nasty endometrin.


----------



## Nicker

Any status updates to add or change?

Cyndy - You still reading? I miss you.

Equal and Chiles - I have been thinking about you and wondering how you two are doing. If you happen to be lurking drop me a note.


----------



## Babyelephant

Hi guys! 
Im out for march iui :wacko:

7dpiui tested :bfn: (ovidreal is out)
Today at 12dpiui it's :bfn: again so I'll say I'm out. 

But that's okay I'll stay positive and try again:coffee:

I'll wait for AF and mayb wil start my 2nd iui soon cuz I do hav a very short cycle and it's due on d 24th so I wil get to try 2x this month. 
Mayb wil get AF soon too as I ovulated way too early this month as m using trigger shot . Will keep u all update!


----------



## Nicker

Babyelephant said:


> Hi guys!
> Im out for march iui :wacko:
> 
> 7dpiui tested :bfn: (ovidreal is out)
> Today at 12dpiui it's :bfn: again so I'll say I'm out.
> 
> But that's okay I'll stay positive and try again:coffee:
> 
> I'll wait for AF and mayb wil start my 2nd iui soon cuz I do hav a very short cycle and it's due on d 24th so I wil get to try 2x this month.
> Mayb wil get AF soon too as I ovulated way too early this month as m using trigger shot . Will keep u all update!

We have had a :bfp: 13dpiui


----------



## Babyelephant

How hav ebodyelse been doin? Hope all is great! :winkwink:


----------



## Babyelephant

Hi nicker ! Tq for d reply 

Since I hav a very short cycle I know I'm out for now cuz it should have shown a bfp by 11dpiui & today is 12dpiui & still it's bfn so I'm excepting the fact. 

How r u doin?


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
my follicular monitoring today on cd12- right overy 18mm,left overy5F,Endo Resp-Thin.


----------



## isela

Allie2009 said:


> So no testing today.......although I wanted to. The big test day is tomorrow!!! I was at work today and went to the bathroom (TMI)-> when I was done and wiped there was the smallest dot of pinkish CM on the TP!!! I really hope this is a good sign and not AF coming early again like last cycle...
> 
> How is everone else doing????

Hi Allie2009 the same thing happen to me today i went to the bathroom(TMI) when i was done and wiped was the smallest dot of pinkish CM on the TP and still no :af: yet and it almost the end of the day, I hope this is a good sign for us and no :af:


----------



## MommyMel

Mrsnyfl said:


> 9 days post my first iui. I have been having cramping off and on today, feeling like mentrual cramps. Anyone feel this too? So far no spotting or anything.

i am 10dpiui today, also get the same symptoms, cramps and twinges. noticed i also go to the loo alot...... 
Sending lots of baby dust to you...... :hugs:

Has anyone gone for a progesterone test after iui ? :shrug:


----------



## Tella

MommyMel said:


> Mrsnyfl said:
> 
> 
> 9 days post my first iui. I have been having cramping off and on today, feeling like mentrual cramps. Anyone feel this too? So far no spotting or anything.
> 
> i am 10dpiui today, also get the same symptoms, cramps and twinges. noticed i also go to the loo alot......
> Sending lots of baby dust to you...... :hugs:
> 
> Has anyone gone for a progesterone test after iui ? :shrug:Click to expand...

I can't wait for ur bfp on Sunday!! Those are good signs, especially because ur not on progesterone supplements!


----------



## MommyMel

Tella > you are so sweet...... hubby said we should test on Saturday morning..... i dont know hey ... :shrug:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Allie &#8211; Thinking of you. FXD for the test. :dust:

usamom &#8211; FXD :dust:

Nicker &#8211; Thinking of you today!

Babyelephant &#8211; sorry about BFN but it ain&#8217;t over til AF shows. :dust:

Mohini &#8211; good follie size. What will they do because of the thin endo?

Isela &#8211; FXD :dust:

MommyMel &#8211; woo hoo Sunday will be soon before you know it! :dust:

AFM - I survived acupuncture last night. :haha: I was SO relaxed that I sorta fell asleep while I was on my stomach...almost drooling but thankfully he came back in the room so I caught myself. :rofl: 

Gosh I hope sure that everything goes well at Monday's appt because after 14 days I'll be SO over injecting myself...


----------



## mohini12

bastetgrrl said:


> Allie &#8211; Thinking of you. FXD for the test. :dust:
> 
> usamom &#8211; FXD :dust:
> 
> Nicker &#8211; Thinking of you today!
> 
> Babyelephant &#8211; sorry about BFN but it ain&#8217;t over til AF shows. :dust:
> 
> Mohini &#8211; good follie size. What will they do because of the thin endo?
> 
> Isela &#8211; FXD :dust:
> 
> MommyMel &#8211; woo hoo Sunday will be soon before you know it! :dust:
> 
> AFM - I survived acupuncture last night. :haha: I was SO relaxed that I sorta fell asleep while I was on my stomach...almost drooling but thankfully he came back in the room so I caught myself. :rofl:
> 
> Gosh I hope sure that everything goes well at Monday's appt because after 14 days I'll be SO over injecting myself...

thanks bastet
lining is thin but they told nothing about that.first time in my ov monitoring lining are thin.endo always measured upto 9mm at the day of ovulation in all past studies.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Mohini - so are they still going to proceed?


----------



## mohini12

bastetgrrl said:


> Mohini - so are they still going to proceed?

yes they called me tommorow for next scan.


----------



## haj624

Heyyyy Ladies!!! I had sooo much to catch up on, I mustve read like 30 pages!!! There is so much going on and so many new people. 

AFM: I went to the RE this morning to get my CD 21 bloods. My OB never did them because he told me if I was getting my period I was ovulating and last month my RE told me that is absolutely not true!!! (Which I thought) So this month dh and i took off ttc like the doctor suggested and I'm on no meds so I'm curious if I actually ovulated on my own. So on Tuesday (3/27) we're going back to the RE to get alllll of the blood results from the past month and hopefully from there we can get started on the IVF track!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Everyone,

I hope you all are doing well today! I'm at work so I only have a minute, I just wanted to say hi and let you all know I am sending happy baby thoughts to everyone!! 

As for me, I have been feeling SUPER positive this time, but today I'm not as sure. My temp dipped and I know that could be implantation, but it also has me worried as it was higher than it normally is the past couple of days. I'm trying REALLY hard to think positively, because I know if this time doesn't work I'm taking a break and with the DOR, I feel like any time off is an egg I am wasting. <sigh> Ah well, I've done all I can now I just have to be patient. I go in tomorrow for a blood test to check my progesterone. If it shows I ovulated but is low (like last month) my Dr wants me to start taking progesterone. Here's hoping it's all ok!!

Anyways, sorry for being moody. . . I'm sure I'll snap out of this funk soon. Just craky this morning.


----------



## Kinerie

Hello there everyone,

New to this site, need some advice/support. 37 and just been diagnosed with low ovarian reserve (AMH - 0.16, FSH - 17.2). This cycle our doctor wants us to do IUI (ovulating this week)..We are still in shock I guess over the news. My darling husband seems to be hit harder by it, I suspected that my tests' results won't be great..Anybody out there with similar numbers who went through IUI? Any advice, support, I guess, will be greatly appreciated..Hoping to hear some success stories as still trying to come to terms with the fact that we may not be able TC at all :( Thank you.


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome kinerie. :hugs: sorry about the dor. I hope iui works for you. :dust:

Baby, sorry you are in funk. Me too, big time. 

So I caved and tested early. I was feeling optimistic based on a few symptoms, higher temps, etc. Big mistake, bfn. Been crying all morning. I am 13 dpiui. I am supposed to test on Friday, 15 dpiui, and if bfn, stop the progesterone then. AF should arrive ~36 hours after my last dose.


----------



## Nicker

I wish I would have went pee around 9:30 as I had planned but I didn't have time. Now I have to pee and I have to wait until after my IUI. Eeeek. Not going to be fun.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Baby - sorry you are in a funk...must be going around because so am I. Hope everything goes well tomorrow with your test. :dust:

Welcome Kinerie! :wave: This is a great group of ladies and hopefully someone has a good success story or advice for you. :hugs:


----------



## Kinerie

Dear Bastetgrrl,
Thanks so much for your welcome note, feel rather "misunderstood", husband is frustrated and upset, family - full of usual platitudes "everything will be ok", "you should stay positive and everything will work out"..I guess, we have no choice but to try and stay positive..Just wondering how successful the first IUI, unmedicated, with my undetectable AMH and high FSH will be..Just can't bear the thought of hearing my husband moaning over my getting the period again next month..


----------



## Nicker

This is so not good. I really have to pee. At least it takes my mind of the IUI.


----------



## Kinerie

Dear DaisyQ,
Thanks so much for your welcome note and good wishes, feel rather "misunderstood" right now, husband is frustrated and upset, family - full of usual platitudes "everything will be ok", "you should stay positive and everything will work out"..I guess, we have no choice but to try and stay positive..Just wondering how successful the first IUI, unmedicated, with my undetectable AMH and high FSH will be..Just can't bear the thought of hearing my husband moaning over my getting the period again next month..


----------



## Kinerie

I am so-so sorry, darling..But we have to carry on, right? I am just starting the whole process, have so much admiration for your courage and patience - everybody who is going through this hard process...


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Welcome kinerie. :hugs: sorry about the dor. I hope iui works for you. :dust:
> 
> Baby, sorry you are in funk. Me too, big time.
> 
> So I caved and tested early. I was feeling optimistic based on a few symptoms, higher temps, etc. Big mistake, bfn. Been crying all morning. I am 13 dpiui. I am supposed to test on Friday, 15 dpiui, and if bfn, stop the progesterone then. AF should arrive ~36 hours after my last dose.

Daisy I am so upset for you!! :hug:!!!

I know it make it that much more difficult with your DH being away!! There are no words I can say that will make you feel better. Next month will be your month!!!


----------



## oneof14

Welcome Kinerie!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I'm sorry I'm not the only one in a funk today. . . it's no fun! Thank you all for the support though. I don't know what I would do without having this place to voice my fears and worries. It's so hard to have so many people in my life pregnant right now who seemed to get that way SO easily!! I hate this feeling of jealousy that I have. <sigh>

Welcome Kinerie. . . I was also diagnosed with Diminished Ovarian Reserve (Low reserve). My situation is a little different in that I am single and using donor sperm. I decided I was ready to have kids, then was told I couldn't. It was horrible! Did you have the clomid challenge done? That's how they tested me. The RE I saw was the most insensitive jerk I have ever met and I went directly from him to my OB. While there is no denying I have a low reserve, I had NO response to the clomid so she tried letrezole and I respond wonderfully to it! I have also started doing accupuncture and taking supplements. I am in the TWW right now for my third IUI so obviously I don't know if it worked yet, but I understand how you feel. Message me if you want any other information.  Also, you might try reading the book "The Infertility Cure" it has been very helpful to me!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

DaisyQ said:


> Welcome kinerie. :hugs: sorry about the dor. I hope iui works for you. :dust:
> 
> Baby, sorry you are in funk. Me too, big time.
> 
> So I caved and tested early. I was feeling optimistic based on a few symptoms, higher temps, etc. Big mistake, bfn. Been crying all morning. I am 13 dpiui. I am supposed to test on Friday, 15 dpiui, and if bfn, stop the progesterone then. AF should arrive ~36 hours after my last dose.

I'm so sorry! I know there is NOTHING to say to make you feel better, but know that we all support you!


----------



## Kinerie

Keeping my fingers crossed for you! 
My first IUI this Friday at 9am..no meds, doubtful..


----------



## Kinerie

oneof14 said:


> Welcome Kinerie!

Thank you! Amazing thing - reading through this forum, getting to know you ladies, reading your stories and the way you all support each other - made me feel so much better, as if a heavy weight has been lifted of my shoulders..I know, I know, it is just the start..But you are so inspiring! Good luck to you all!!


----------



## Kinerie

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I'm sorry I'm not the only one in a funk today. . . it's no fun! Thank you all for the support though. I don't know what I would do without having this place to voice my fears and worries. It's so hard to have so many people in my life pregnant right now who seemed to get that way SO easily!! I hate this feeling of jealousy that I have. <sigh>
> 
> Welcome Kinerie. . . I was also diagnosed with Diminished Ovarian Reserve (Low reserve). My situation is a little different in that I am single and using donor sperm. I decided I was ready to have kids, then was told I couldn't. It was horrible! Did you have the clomid challenge done? That's how they tested me. The RE I saw was the most insensitive jerk I have ever met and I went directly from him to my OB. While there is no denying I have a low reserve, I had NO response to the clomid so she tried letrezole and I respond wonderfully to it! I have also started doing accupuncture and taking supplements. I am in the TWW right now for my third IUI so obviously I don't know if it worked yet, but I understand how you feel. Message me if you want any other information.  Also, you might try reading the book "The Infertility Cure" it has been very helpful to me!

Hello there,
Sounds like we went to the same doctor, if one can call him that. After wasting a few weeks on waiting for tests' results, two absolutely pointless "consultations" where we have been told that our chances are less than 5%, with no suggestion as to how we proceed further - we decided to see another doctor. His diagnosis wasn't different but his attitude, professional, dynamic...This was yesterday and, since I am ovulating this week, he suggested we go and do natural IUI (no meds). I must admit, I am not very hopeful, as the tests not good. I guess, he wants to try and use ANY (if at all) eggs I have left even if my chances are very slim..if this cycle doesn't work - next month I go on meds and then IUI again, as I don't have enough follies for IVF..

I also started acup. and DHEA, CoQ10 and WheatGrass..What is your egg count, just wondering? Mine - 0.16, meaning undetectable :nope:

Good luck, when will you know??


----------



## usamom

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I'm sorry I'm not the only one in a funk today. . . it's no fun! Thank you all for the support though. I don't know what I would do without having this place to voice my fears and worries. It's so hard to have so many people in my life pregnant right now who seemed to get that way SO easily!! I hate this feeling of jealousy that I have. <sigh>
> 
> Welcome Kinerie. . . I was also diagnosed with Diminished Ovarian Reserve (Low reserve). My situation is a little different in that I am single and using donor sperm. I decided I was ready to have kids, then was told I couldn't. It was horrible! Did you have the clomid challenge done? That's how they tested me. The RE I saw was the most insensitive jerk I have ever met and I went directly from him to my OB. While there is no denying I have a low reserve, I had NO response to the clomid so she tried letrezole and I respond wonderfully to it! I have also started doing accupuncture and taking supplements. I am in the TWW right now for my third IUI so obviously I don't know if it worked yet, but I understand how you feel. Message me if you want any other information.  Also, you might try reading the book "The Infertility Cure" it has been very helpful to me!

Hi Babyonmyown! I'm a single mom by choice and using donor sperm as well. Trying to conceive my second child and really hoping it worked this time so the children will be full biological siblings. Would love to chat with you!


----------



## usamom

Any of you ladies currently doing IUI with IVF on the horizon? I'm considering moving that direction- as this is my third IUI attempt for a second child. Am "greatly" concerned with the financial implications as my insurance doesn't cover anything. For my IUIs, they have covered all of my ultrasounds and bloodwork- but not the actual procedures and I expect IVF would be the same. Any information on really how much it cost? I'm finding a huge ballpark out there and nothing really breaking it down.


----------



## usamom

Baby and Daisy.... :hugs::hugs: So sorry that you're in a funk. This whole process is unbelievably frustrating and stressful. I am so sorry and can only say- try to hang in there!


----------



## Nicker

Well I am officially PUPO. I fee pretty good. I had a good :spermy: sample today 43.80 Mil/ml - 29.0 Mil Motile - 4.5 Mil Progressive - 2.2 Mil Rapid Progressive. I asked how many follicles I had. He said he is sure there are 2 mature and probably a third. He said he can't do a scan to see because the gel would kill the sperm. He said this was a really good cycle. I am really hoping for some serious O pain today. I would feel so much better if I got some major O pains in the next hour or so. I haven't had O pains with either of my two previous IUIs though. Beta is April 4 but I know I will be testing before then. I will test trigger out and then start again on 10dpiui.

Pee situation is now resolved. I was just hoping it would stay in there when that speculum went in. That could have made a scene way worse than a CD2 or 3 ultrasound. I made it though. Phew.

I have the rest of the day off. I am getting my hair done at 4:15 and I am going to pick up a cheque for $4000 today... Already spent on attempts at baby making but it will be worth it!!

Welcome Kinerie! - I am 38 so time is of the essence for me too. I had my third IUI today and I am really hopeful that this one will do the trick. 

usamom - I am also single and using donor but IVF isn't an option I will be pursuing. I just can't afford it. I am not going to need it though because sometime today that one or two sperm are going to find an egg to fertilize.


----------



## Nicker

DaisyQ said:


> Welcome kinerie. :hugs: sorry about the dor. I hope iui works for you. :dust:
> 
> Baby, sorry you are in funk. Me too, big time.
> 
> So I caved and tested early. I was feeling optimistic based on a few symptoms, higher temps, etc. Big mistake, bfn. Been crying all morning. I am 13 dpiui. I am supposed to test on Friday, 15 dpiui, and if bfn, stop the progesterone then. AF should arrive ~36 hours after my last dose.

Daisy - :hug: I am so sorry. I thought it was looking good for you. Don't get discouraged though. That was your first IUI. Often the first IUI is a great opportunity for your doctor to learn about you. It will happen.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Nicker said:


> Well I am officially PUPO. I fee pretty good. I had a good :spermy: sample today 43.80 Mil/ml - 29.0 Mil Motile - 4.5 Mil Progressive - 2.2 Mil Rapid Progressive. I asked how many follicles I had. He said he is sure there are 2 mature and probably a third. He said he can't do a scan to see because the gel would kill the sperm. He said this was a really good cycle. I am really hoping for some serious O pain today. I would feel so much better if I got some major O pains in the next hour or so. I haven't had O pains with either of my two previous IUIs though. Beta is April 4 but I know I will be testing before then. I will test trigger out and then start again on 10dpiui.
> 
> Pee situation is now resolved. I was just hoping it would stay in there when that speculum went in. That could have made a scene way worse than a CD2 or 3 ultrasound. I made it though. Phew.
> 
> I have the rest of the day off. I am getting my hair done at 4:15 and I am going to pick up a cheque for $4000 today... Already spent on attempts at baby making but it will be worth it!!
> 
> Welcome Kinerie! - I am 38 so time is of the essence for me too. I had my third IUI today and I am really hopeful that this one will do the trick.

Woo hoo PUPO! :happydance: Great :spermy: too!


----------



## Nicker

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I hope you all are doing well today! I'm at work so I only have a minute, I just wanted to say hi and let you all know I am sending happy baby thoughts to everyone!!
> 
> As for me, I have been feeling SUPER positive this time, but today I'm not as sure. My temp dipped and I know that could be implantation, but it also has me worried as it was higher than it normally is the past couple of days. I'm trying REALLY hard to think positively, because I know if this time doesn't work I'm taking a break and with the DOR, I feel like any time off is an egg I am wasting. <sigh> Ah well, I've done all I can now I just have to be patient. I go in tomorrow for a blood test to check my progesterone. If it shows I ovulated but is low (like last month) my Dr wants me to start taking progesterone. Here's hoping it's all ok!!
> 
> Anyways, sorry for being moody. . . I'm sure I'll snap out of this funk soon. Just craky this morning.

Be moody all you want! We are here for you. My doc starts the progesterone right away to make sure the lining is nice for implantation. Although I hate the stuff, I am glad my doc does it.


----------



## Kinerie

Don't try too hard, just let it go! Will keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys. Trying to chin up and shift my focus onto next cycle (cycle NINE - blech). Just want this to work eventually, wish I could know that it would for sure, it would relieve so much anxiety. After this BFN, I'm feeling more "agressive" than ever before. I am supposed to do one more IUI with clomid and then move onto injectables. I had been considering doing 2 IUIs with injectables, but now I want to move straight to IVF, if the first IUI with injectables fails (third IUI attempt total). I'm sick of the waiting, it's so painful. To make matters worse, I'm going to be out of town in April and July, which messes up 2 cycles. I am going to discuss it with my doctor and see what, if anything can be done, not to lose too much more time. I wonder, for example, if they can put me on BCP to delay follicle development until after I get back from vacation, then start stimming...??


----------



## Nicker

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks guys. Trying to chin up and shift my focus onto next cycle (cycle NINE - blech). Just want this to work eventually, wish I could know that it would for sure, it would relieve so much anxiety. After this BFN, I'm feeling more "agressive" than ever before. I am supposed to do one more IUI with clomid and then move onto injectables. I had been considering doing 2 IUIs with injectables, but now I want to move straight to IVF, if the first IUI with injectables fails (third IUI attempt total). I'm sick of the waiting, it's so painful. To make matters worse, I'm going to be out of town in April and July, which messes up 2 cycles. I am going to discuss it with my doctor and see what, if anything can be done, not to lose too much more time. I wonder, for example, if they can put me on BCP to delay follicle development until after I get back from vacation, then start stimming...??

FX that you don't need July!! I hope you can make April work and that the injectibles bring you a :bfp:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Nicker and :dust: to you. Sounds like the IUI today was a good one. 

This next cycle is a go, I'll be in town. Its the one after that, the one that's supposed to be with injectables, that might get put off due to my trip. I really hope there's a way to still go for it that month.


----------



## Nicker

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks Nicker and :dust: to you. Sounds like the IUI today was a good one.
> 
> This next cycle is a go, I'll be in town. Its the one after that, the one that's supposed to be with injectables, that might get put off due to my trip. I really hope there's a way to still go for it that month.

Why not do the injectibles for this next cycle then?? Pull out the big guns!!


----------



## DaisyQ

That's true... I think I need to see if we can do that. I hope I can get the meds quickly and easily (sometimes they need to be ordered special...) What cycle day do you usually start taking injections??


----------



## bastetgrrl

I started doing injectons on CD 5 for both of my cycles due to timing.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys! I'm going to ask if I can either do the injectable cycle next, while I'm in town, or see if it will still be possible to do while I'm away... maybe I can go in for bloods and US early (CD 1 or 2) and go back on CD 10 for monitoring. Now I just have to also make sure I can bring the drugs on the plane and into another country!!


----------



## oneof14

Daisy - If this cycle does not work for me, I am going with injectables as well and wondered the same about cycle day. Thanks bastetgrrl!

Nicker, sound like everything went perfect today!!


----------



## Nicker

IUI #2 I did Clomid CD2-6 and Bravelle injections CD5-9
IUI #2 I did Bravelle and Repronex injections CD3-8


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Nicker. Hmmm... definitely need to talk to my doc about the game plan - if I'm going to try injects this cycle coming up, I'll need a script asap.


----------



## Nicker

Oh Yeah and my pharmacy always gets orders in overnight on weekdays.


----------



## DaisyQ

I don't know if mine does, but probably. I needed to fill the endometrin, and I dropped it off on Friday and it was there by Monday. So it's probably overnight on weekdays too...


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you all for the positive words. I am so happy to have this board to vent frustrations and fear on along with celebrating those who have succeeded!


----------



## bastetgrrl

My pharmacy does delivery Mon-Sat using FedEx and I have to be there to sign for it so they will ship to my office. They will also do overnight.


----------



## Nicker

bastetgrrl said:


> My pharmacy does delivery Mon-Sat using FedEx and I have to be there to sign for it so they will ship to my office. They will also do overnight.

I was talking if the pharmacy has to order it in they get it overnight. My pharmacy is open 7 days a week but they only get deliveries on weekdays.


----------



## jchic

Daisy - the injectables you will most likely need to get through your "speciality" pharmacy through your insurance, they usually dont carry them at like a cvs or walgreens. They get delivered right to your door, overnight delivery and you have to sign for them. Mine came on Sat AM. Its a discreet package, so even if you needed to get it delivered to work you could do that. RMA will call in the prescription to your speciality pharmacy (whatever your insurance uses) and they call you to make your payment, then bam! delivery :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

Nicker said:


> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> My pharmacy does delivery Mon-Sat using FedEx and I have to be there to sign for it so they will ship to my office. They will also do overnight.
> 
> I was talking if the pharmacy has to order it in they get it overnight. My pharmacy is open 7 days a week but they only get deliveries on weekdays.Click to expand...

OH...gotcha. Sorry. :blush:


----------



## DaisyQ

I really hope I can get them through my regular pharmacy (I go to a small, family owned one in town, not to a chain one) because it's f'ing impossible for me to get packages with any reliability. We live in an apartment and there's no where to leave a package except at the chinese restaurant downstairs, and they are not always open when packages are delivered. Can't have it sent to work - I work at a HUGE hospital and all mail is routed through our mailroom, which is really disorganized. I might not get it for DAYS! I think I might call my Rx benefits company and see what they do...


----------



## DaisyQ

I was able to get the ovidrel shot through my regular pharmacy - they had to special order it, but I picked it up from them.


----------



## bastetgrrl

DaisyQ said:


> I was able to get the ovidrel shot through my regular pharmacy - they had to special order it, but I picked it up from them.

Oh my that would stink about having the delivery pharmacy if it's THAT difficult to get your packages! :dohh:

I was also able to get my ovidrel shot from my other pharm (CVS) they just had to order it. AND it was cheaper!!!!


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> I was able to get the ovidrel shot through my regular pharmacy - they had to special order it, but I picked it up from them.

I got my ovidrel from my reg pharmacy too. But the injectables were another story....call and find out! Maybe they carry them, ya never know!


----------



## DaisyQ

So I use Medco, and I went onto their website and just priced some of these meds - not as bad as I thought, and I do have the option of getting them retail and not mail order.. yay!


----------



## Nicker

bastetgrrl said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> My pharmacy does delivery Mon-Sat using FedEx and I have to be there to sign for it so they will ship to my office. They will also do overnight.
> 
> I was talking if the pharmacy has to order it in they get it overnight. My pharmacy is open 7 days a week but they only get deliveries on weekdays.Click to expand...
> 
> OH...gotcha. Sorry. :blush:Click to expand...

It's all good! Love the picture btw.


----------



## bastetgrrl

YAY! That's great news!


----------



## Nicker

:dance: Feeling a little crampy now and then. Hopefully it is those mature eggs shooting out of follicles or travelling to meet :spermy:


----------



## jchic

Woohoo!


----------



## BlueBird2372

Nicker said:


> Okay... so the first month we had 5 :bfp: last month 1. For sure we will make up for February in March. I say 6 this month! That will be me and 5 others. I am currently prepupo. It is a term... really...:haha:

Hi Nicker!
It looks like we had IUI on the same day - today!!
Best wishes to you!
I hope we are both lucky this time round!
Cheers
BB


----------



## Nicker

BlueBird2372 said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> Okay... so the first month we had 5 :bfp: last month 1. For sure we will make up for February in March. I say 6 this month! That will be me and 5 others. I am currently prepupo. It is a term... really...:haha:
> 
> Hi Nicker!
> It looks like we had IUI on the same day - today!!
> Best wishes to you!
> I hope we are both lucky this time round!
> Cheers
> BBClick to expand...

:dust::dust: for us!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker and BlueBird - congrats on being pupo!

Daisy - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry but good for you looking to next cycle. Why would you move to injectables? Did you not have many follies?

All you ladies feeling down - :hugs: sometimes you just have to face the negativity and get through it. Things are always brighter on the other side. I shed many tears in my ttc journies and it's worth all of it!


----------



## MrsC8776

usamom said:


> Any of you ladies currently doing IUI with IVF on the horizon? I'm considering moving that direction- as this is my third IUI attempt for a second child. Am "greatly" concerned with the financial implications as my insurance doesn't cover anything. For my IUIs, they have covered all of my ultrasounds and bloodwork- but not the actual procedures and I expect IVF would be the same. Any information on really how much it cost? I'm finding a huge ballpark out there and nothing really breaking it down.

Hi usamom! I kinda just stalk here now and chime in every once in a while. IVF is looked at a little differently by insurance. It's something you might want to check on with your insurance. Ours doesn't cover IUI or IVF. Just testing. With that being said the price differs from state to state and place to place. For us the whole thing will be about $16,000 and thats all out of pocket. We do have to do what is called ICSI and TESE. This (TESE) is because hubby doesn't have sperm anymore. ICSI is using a needle to put the sperm into the egg. Places usually recommend ICSI anyways though. The TESE add's on $1,400 so the full price for a normal IVF might be a little cheaper for you. Where are you located? We are in Oregon and both places here have said the same price. If you have any questions I will try to help. Just PM me. :winkwink: 

Nicker and Blue Yay for being PUPO :happydance:


----------



## Nicker

Okay, the more I am sitting here, the more I am thinking I am feeling O pains on both sides. I honestly feel like crying. Not from pain but because I am so happy. 3 - 3.5 hours after IUI with a good sperm sample. This so has to work.[-o&lt;


----------



## DaisyQ

:dust: :dust: :dust: Nicker!

Hopeful, the plan that my RE suggested was 2 IUIs with clomid, then one IUI with injectables, before we start talking about IVF. 

Next cycle I am supposed to do clomid, same as this cycle, but since doing injectables during the cycle AFTER this next one might be hard (I'll be traveling from CD ~2-CD ~9), I'm going to ask about trying injectables for this coming cycle. 

I had a good response to clomid, 2 follies. It's just that the success rate with injectables is higher than with clomid, both because you generate more eggs and because the quality of the eggs are supposed to be better with the injectable meds for some reason... so yeah. If I do go with clomid for the second IUI, I will see what can be done about injectables during the third IUI cycle - I will either try to travel with them in a cooler (!), or I will see if they can put me on BCP or something to stave off follicular development until I get back and can start stimming and being monitored. I REALLY don't want to lose a cycle.


----------



## Nicker

Injectibles don't need to be in a cooler. They come as a powder that you re-constitue with saline :) You mix it as you need it one shot at a time.


----------



## Nicker

For me, five doses (including 5 vials of saline diulent) came in a box not much bigger than my hand.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Nicker. I have no idea which I'd be on, but I think some of them might come premixed in a pen? No idea really.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Daisy - I hear ya. I remember how much I cried over Decembers cycle being lost as of course I had to be O'ing right at dec 23/24, the only week that the clinic ever closes, I was so upset, so I had to sit one out, little did I know the next one was my bfp!
I can just picture you in a car a cooler full of needles, your DH reaches in for a soda, 'Hun, watch the needles would you!' lol. Your right, might be better to try it when you can be more relaxed about it.


----------



## Nicker

I had one dose of a med that came premixed in a pen. That was the cetrotide to prevent an LH surge. It did not come from the fridge at the pharmacy either. The one time I did have to mix up a shot a day in advance because I was to do half an injection one day and half the next day. That time I put it in the fridge.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Nicker said:


> Injectibles don't need to be in a cooler. They come as a powder that you re-constitue with saline :) You mix it as you need it one shot at a time.

Mine do! I have the gonal-f pen, no mixing here.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hopeful42nd said:


> Daisy - I hear ya. I remember how much I cried over Decembers cycle being lost as of course I had to be O'ing right at dec 23/24, the only week that the clinic ever closes, I was so upset, so I had to sit one out, little did I know the next one was my bfp!
> I can just picture you in a car a cooler full of needles, your DH reaches in for a soda, 'Hun, watch the needles would you!' lol. Your right, might be better to try it when you can be more relaxed about it.

HAHA Funny you should say that because I have to put mine in a cooler for my GNO on Friday. :haha: I'll have to run out to my car and give myself a shot and go back to the fun. :haha:


----------



## Nicker

I am so glad that mine were different. Whew. 

Off to get my hair done. Last 45 minutes as a blonde!!


----------



## jchic

Mine comes in a pen too...the follistim pen. 

Nicker - FUN! I LOVE getting my hair done. its the best feeling when you leave, isnt it?


----------



## Nicker

jchic said:


> Mine comes in a pen too...the follistim pen.
> 
> Nicker - FUN! I LOVE getting my hair done. its the best feeling when you leave, isnt it?

I love getting my hair done and getting pedicures.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Me too! Love hair, makeup and mani/pedi's.


----------



## DaisyQ

Who doesn't! When I lived in LA I loved all the glam, and would sometimes get my makeup dine professionally before going out. Those were the days!


----------



## Chiles

Nicker said:


> Any status updates to add or change?
> 
> Cyndy - You still reading? I miss you.
> 
> Equal and Chiles - I have been thinking about you and wondering how you two are doing. If you happen to be lurking drop me a note.

Hey ladies, I am on a break due to my cancelled cycle and OHSS I will be picking back up next cycle in April.


----------



## Nicker

Chiles said:


> Hey ladies, I am on a break due to my cancelled cycle and OHSS I will be picking back up next cycle in April.

I hope April is your month Chiles!!!


----------



## Chiles

Thank you, And Good Luck with your cycle!!!!!


----------



## usamom

MrsC8776 said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> Any of you ladies currently doing IUI with IVF on the horizon? I'm considering moving that direction- as this is my third IUI attempt for a second child. Am "greatly" concerned with the financial implications as my insurance doesn't cover anything. For my IUIs, they have covered all of my ultrasounds and bloodwork- but not the actual procedures and I expect IVF would be the same. Any information on really how much it cost? I'm finding a huge ballpark out there and nothing really breaking it down.
> 
> Hi usamom! I kinda just stalk here now and chime in every once in a while. IVF is looked at a little differently by insurance. It's something you might want to check on with your insurance. Ours doesn't cover IUI or IVF. Just testing. With that being said the price differs from state to state and place to place. For us the whole thing will be about $16,000 and thats all out of pocket. We do have to do what is called ICSI and TESE. This (TESE) is because hubby doesn't have sperm anymore. ICSI is using a needle to put the sperm into the egg. Places usually recommend ICSI anyways though. The TESE add's on $1,400 so the full price for a normal IVF might be a little cheaper for you. Where are you located? We are in Oregon and both places here have said the same price. If you have any questions I will try to help. Just PM me. :winkwink:
> 
> Nicker and Blue Yay for being PUPO :happydance:Click to expand...

Wow.. I'm seeing such a wide variety of prices! It's most definitely intimidating.. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that I don't even need to go there! Thanks for the info!


----------



## froliky2011

Just wanted to quickly touch base...busy..but going to post more tomorrow.

Good Luck to all you ladies! I am thinking and hoping for you!! Start thinking only baby thoughts and of a little fetus growing. Don't think anything else. Just imagine it and believe. :dust: :dust: :dust: Seding you all :baby: vibes~~~~~~~~~ :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

DaisyQ said:


> Who doesn't! When I lived in LA I loved all the glam, and would sometimes get my makeup dine professionally before going out. Those were the days!

Yep, I used to do it all the time before going out. It was great to have hair/makeup done then just have to change and go. Those were definitely the days. :haha:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Chiles said:


> Hey ladies, I am on a break due to my cancelled cycle and OHSS I will be picking back up next cycle in April.

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that. April will be here before you know it. :hugs:


----------



## isela

Today the :witch: show up, 
Im ready for my second IUI, Im hopping to get next month a :bfp


----------



## mohini12

isela said:


> Today the :witch: show off,
> Im ready for my second IUI, Im hopping to get next month a :bfp

good luck isela for you second IUI.hope you get bfp .


----------



## MommyMel

Kinerie said:


> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I'm not the only one in a funk today. . . it's no fun! Thank you all for the support though. I don't know what I would do without having this place to voice my fears and worries. It's so hard to have so many people in my life pregnant right now who seemed to get that way SO easily!! I hate this feeling of jealousy that I have. <sigh>
> 
> Welcome Kinerie. . . I was also diagnosed with Diminished Ovarian Reserve (Low reserve). My situation is a little different in that I am single and using donor sperm. I decided I was ready to have kids, then was told I couldn't. It was horrible! Did you have the clomid challenge done? That's how they tested me. The RE I saw was the most insensitive jerk I have ever met and I went directly from him to my OB. While there is no denying I have a low reserve, I had NO response to the clomid so she tried letrezole and I respond wonderfully to it! I have also started doing accupuncture and taking supplements. I am in the TWW right now for my third IUI so obviously I don't know if it worked yet, but I understand how you feel. Message me if you want any other information.  Also, you might try reading the book "The Infertility Cure" it has been very helpful to me!
> 
> Hello there,
> Sounds like we went to the same doctor, if one can call him that. After wasting a few weeks on waiting for tests' results, two absolutely pointless "consultations" where we have been told that our chances are less than 5%, with no suggestion as to how we proceed further - we decided to see another doctor. His diagnosis wasn't different but his attitude, professional, dynamic...This was yesterday and, since I am ovulating this week, he suggested we go and do natural IUI (no meds). I must admit, I am not very hopeful, as the tests not good. I guess, he wants to try and use ANY (if at all) eggs I have left even if my chances are very slim..if this cycle doesn't work - next month I go on meds and then IUI again, as I don't have enough follies for IVF..
> 
> I also started acup. and DHEA, CoQ10 and WheatGrass..What is your egg count, just wondering? Mine - 0.16, meaning undetectable :nope:
> 
> Good luck, when will you know??Click to expand...




Hi Ladies,

Diminished Ovarian Reserve is what my FS specializes in, he treats it from cell level, thereby working with the root of the problem, it has worked magic for me,,,, 

Good luck and i am sending lots of baby-dust to you.....:hugs:


----------



## Babyelephant

Hi everyone ! Hope all is good:hugs:

Hi nicker! Ill be praying for u. 3rd time is a charm :cloud9::baby:


----------



## mohini12

Nicker -goodluck lol.
hi everyone else
my follicular size up22mm from18mm today.it should rapture till cd 15 if not timely then ob give injection..i asked ob for thin endo and she said will watch till saturday(cd15).


----------



## Hays :)

:hi: Hope everyones doing ok!

Had my first natural IUI yest, was fine, bit uncomfortable as i have a tilted cervix. They said the sperm sample was perfect, just the waiting game now. I dont want to get my hopes up though. I had a positive tues morn, iui yest, but have noticed the cm stopped monday night, kinda hoping we havent missed the egg. 
But they say when you get a positive opk you ovulate 12-48 hours after, is that right?


----------



## froliky2011

Wow! This thread has grown a lot!! Holy Smokes! Nicker, bless you for keeping everyone straight. Sending you :baby: vibes~~~~~ Mrs. PUPO!!

Allie - Good Luck!! You deserve a :baby: :dust:

usamom - Good Luck!!! 

Babyonmyown - Good Luck! Sounds like you and Nicker are close. I hope the temperature drop was implantation. :dust:

Isela - Sorry hon! :hugs:

Mommymel - 11dpo right? Good Luck!! Nearing the finish line of the dreaded TWW!! Yeah!!

Basetgrrl - Good Luck Monday!! :dust:

Oneof14 & Daisy - How are you both? Sorry about your BFN Daisy. It's still really early!! :hugs: Hang in there ladies!!

Tella - I am right behind you with our next IUIs. 

Mrsnyfl - Good Luck! You are almost at the finish line too! :happydance:

Mohini - Sounds like great follicle sizes!! Good Luck!! 

Dilia - How are you doing? 

Hopeful42 - Hi Mrs. Prego! :) Hope the pumkin is loving life!

Babyelephant - Good Luck! On to your next IUI! Hopeful for :baby:

Haj - Good Luck Tuesday!! :hugs: 

Kinerie - Welcome & :hugs: Sorry about your diagnosis! This is a great place for support and encouragement from women who understand what you are going through. 

BlueBird - I hope the :spermy: crack that egg!! :baby:~~~~~~~ vibes~~~~~~~

Chiles - :hugs: 

Hays - Yes, 12-48 hours is good! Good Luck!!!! :baby: :dust:

Hi to the rest of you ladies!! xoxo

AFM - On to IUI#4 with a substitute doctor. I am excited and feeling good and positive. I have two acupunctures scheduled next week, yoga in the works, lots of red rasberry leaf tea, prenatals, iron supplements, and going to think positive thoughts and meditate about my womb and the baby growing in it. :) Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## mohini12

hays
i don't have any idea about opk because i did ov study with ob clinic always.i know that egg remains 12to 24 hoursafter ovulation .hope sample had transfer within duration.
goodluck lol


----------



## mohini12

thanks froliky
and goodluck to you too .you had also a hard ttc journey.


----------



## Hays :)

thanks girls, bloody hate the waiting game,like u all do too :(


----------



## Nicker

Frolicky - thanks for the vibes. Keeping the front page straight can be a little challenge and sometimes involves some digging and investigation. It is a little more difficult since I can only update it from home not my phone. I think it is appreciated though so I will keep doing it.


----------



## Nicker

Hays was that your first IUI?


----------



## Hays :)

yeh it was lovely, natural one. Feel so bloated from it though, cant be that though i didnt have any drugs or nothing. Must just be my weird stomach


----------



## DaisyQ

oneof14... is today test day??? :dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck with the :test: oneof14, :dust: hope you've got a little spring bean cooking in there!


----------



## froliky2011

Hey, I wanted to share this site:

https://www.fertileheart.com/

Have a great day! Oneof14........ Sending you lots of loving, baby, peaceful, joyful vibes~~~


----------



## Tella

Babyonmyown > I also have that jealousy at the moment and I believe its natural. Wish I could just switch of my pregnancy radar as it seems like very second woman around me is pregnant :cry: GL, it will get better :hugs:

Daisy > :hugs: im so sorry about the bfn yesterday! :hugs: I felt the same after my second failed, but im glad I have done the third cycle of IUI before I go to IVF! But I would ask about injectables this cycle, or a combination like I did. They put you on BCP if you do a long protocol IVF to suppress the development, so it might work. Or you can just have a natural relaxed cycle which will give your body a break and then do IUI after that if needed.

I started taking my injections on CD3. As long as you have a script and it is just for personal use, you should have no problem with flying with it. Considering it will only be 5 or so vails.

Kinerie > Stay positive, as long as you O and you have exact same chances as someone on meds! I have even read that a natural O is better than a trigger O.

usamom > this is my last IUI and then im onto IVF immediately. All our finances is in order for our first and if that fails I will be taking a months break and then do IVF again.

nicker > Congrats on being PUPO H&H 2 weeks for you untill you are PP (proven pregnant) :thumbup:
That gives a good reason and explanation as to why they don&#8217;t do a scan before IUI, thanks! I cant wait to see that line come back in!!!!! Those are great numbers! I agree, the progesterone immediately is better even though its terrible.

BlueBird > :dust: fx'd for a BFP with nicker!!!!!!!!!!

Chiles > Hope the OHSS eases off quickly!!!!

isela > GL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hays > GL with the 2WW!!!!!!!!!!!!

Froliky > So happy you don&#8217;t have to sit out a round and you will be a day after me if my follies are all ready on tuesday :thumbup:

Oneof14 > GL with testing, fx'd for a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AFM > Still in limbo week, have a FS appointment for follie scan on Tuesday. Two more injections to do but only tomorrow and Sunday. Grow follie grow!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

MommyMel said:


> Kinerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I'm not the only one in a funk today. . . it's no fun! Thank you all for the support though. I don't know what I would do without having this place to voice my fears and worries. It's so hard to have so many people in my life pregnant right now who seemed to get that way SO easily!! I hate this feeling of jealousy that I have. <sigh>
> 
> Welcome Kinerie. . . I was also diagnosed with Diminished Ovarian Reserve (Low reserve). My situation is a little different in that I am single and using donor sperm. I decided I was ready to have kids, then was told I couldn't. It was horrible! Did you have the clomid challenge done? That's how they tested me. The RE I saw was the most insensitive jerk I have ever met and I went directly from him to my OB. While there is no denying I have a low reserve, I had NO response to the clomid so she tried letrezole and I respond wonderfully to it! I have also started doing accupuncture and taking supplements. I am in the TWW right now for my third IUI so obviously I don't know if it worked yet, but I understand how you feel. Message me if you want any other information.  Also, you might try reading the book "The Infertility Cure" it has been very helpful to me!
> 
> Hello there,
> Sounds like we went to the same doctor, if one can call him that. After wasting a few weeks on waiting for tests' results, two absolutely pointless "consultations" where we have been told that our chances are less than 5%, with no suggestion as to how we proceed further - we decided to see another doctor. His diagnosis wasn't different but his attitude, professional, dynamic...This was yesterday and, since I am ovulating this week, he suggested we go and do natural IUI (no meds). I must admit, I am not very hopeful, as the tests not good. I guess, he wants to try and use ANY (if at all) eggs I have left even if my chances are very slim..if this cycle doesn't work - next month I go on meds and then IUI again, as I don't have enough follies for IVF..
> 
> I also started acup. and DHEA, CoQ10 and WheatGrass..What is your egg count, just wondering? Mine - 0.16, meaning undetectable :nope:
> 
> Good luck, when will you know??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Diminished Ovarian Reserve is what my FS specializes in, he treats it from cell level, thereby working with the root of the problem, it has worked magic for me,,,,
> 
> Good luck and i am sending lots of baby-dust to you.....:hugs:Click to expand...


WHat all has he done to treat you?


----------



## oneof14

Hey Ladies, AF arrived just on time today, so no need to test! I am devastated!


----------



## haj624

One of 14 im so sorry :hugs:

I decided to start a ttc blog ladies...i just started last nigth so check it out https://babyyesplease.blogspot.com/


----------



## Hays :)

oneof14, :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh. That horrible :witch: I am soooo sorry oneof14, and I know just how you feel. I felt the same way yesterday bust completely inconsolable. What is your plan for next cycle?

Thanks tella for all you support, and all the info. I guess I will see what they suggest for next cycle, but will bring up injectables. Xxoo


----------



## froliky2011

Oneof14 - :hugs: I am so sorry!!! Let it out! Be with the pain. I know it's so darn cheesy. I just ordered this book. 

The Fertile Female: How the Power of Longing for a Child Can Save Your Life and Change the World"
Julia Indichova

I heard this is a really good book too:

INCONCEIVABLE: A Woman&#8217;s Triumph Over Despair and Statistics
by Julia Indichova

Sending lots of healing, loving vibes~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Tella

Oneof14 > so sorry :hugs: it sucks big time and have a nice glass of :wine: tonight, u deserve it!

Daisy > any time for you wonderful ladies! :hugs: hope he listens to you and gives a combination cycle a chance!


----------



## froliky2011

Sometimes don't you just feel like doing this....

(yes, that is me... )
 



Attached Files:







Head in Sand.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## haj624

i wish i was that talented....i absolutely would have killed myself...i am such a klutz


----------



## froliky2011

haj624 said:


> i wish i was that talented....i absolutely would have killed myself...i am such a klutz

You just have to practice....little by little we reach our goal. :flower:


----------



## haj624

froliky2011 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> i wish i was that talented....i absolutely would have killed myself...i am such a klutz
> 
> You just have to practice....little by little we reach our goal. :flower:Click to expand...

So true:thumbup:


----------



## froliky2011

Haj - I read your blog. Thanks for sharing. Writing is a great way to help you through this process. Good Luck Tuesday. :hugs:


----------



## haj624

froliky2011 said:


> Haj - I read your blog. Thanks for sharing. Writing is a great way to help you through this process. Good Luck Tuesday. :hugs:

Thanks hun, I'm sure I'll write before then. Its just good at getting what I'm feeling out instead of driving myself mad with it


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Tella- Good Luck at your scan Tuesday! Fingers crossed for good follicles! I&#8217;m glad I&#8217;m not the only one who is seeing pregnant women EVERYWHERE!! It seems to be my special power these days- finding every pregnant woman within a 30 mile radius! &#61514;

Nicker- I love your positive attitude. It helps SO much when mine falters! Fingers crossed this will be both of our month!!

One of14- I&#8217;m so sorry AF showed up! I know how devastating that is!

Usamom- I understand what you mean about the financing for IVF. Hopefully it won&#8217;t be something you need to do!

Daisy- I am SO sorry for your BFN. Are you going to change things for the next cycle?

Kinerie- Good Luck at your IUI tomorrow!

Froliky- Good luck with the substitute Dr. Hopefully this will be the time!

Haj- I can&#8217;t wait to hear how all your bloodwork and test results come out! Please keep us posted!

Mohini- Good Luck with your IUI!

Hays- Good Luck with your TWW! Fingers Crossed for you!

Bastetgrrl- How is your TWW going?

Isela- SO sorry about the BFN!!

Daisy- I&#8217;m sorry about the BFN!

BlueBird- Hoping for a BFP for you!!

MommyMel- When do you test?

Dilia- Fingers crossed all works out before your trip!!

Jchic- How is the TWW going? Been caught grabbing your boobs anymore? ;-)

Hopeful- How&#8217;s the little peanut?? How are you feeling?

DrSquid- Sounds like you are having an AMZING trip!!


I am SOOOO sorry to anyone I missed! I&#8217;m trying to get caught up at lunch. I hope everyone in the TWW is relaxing and not stressing too much, to those who have gotten a BFN- I&#8217;m sorry I hope your next try is the one that works, and for everyone getting ready for their next try- Hopefully this is it!

As for me, I am now 6 dpiui. My temp came up a bit from the dip I had yesterday. I&#8217;m still feeling very unsure. I am TRYING not to symptom spot, but I woke up with a runny nose yesterday and today (could be my class has given me a cold) and my nipples are super sensitive (sorry if TMI!). It could be that AF is on it&#8217;s way, but I am unsure. I go this afternoon to get my progesterone checked to see if my Dr wants me to start taking it. I also have acupuncture this afternoon and I can&#8217;t wait for that!


----------



## froliky2011

Babyonmyown - Enjoy your acupuncture!!! I must of have a really good one on Monday night because this week I have felt amazing. I just feel like a mom already. Just keep visioning that little someone who is going to come into your life now!! xoxo


----------



## froliky2011

oneof14 said:


> Hey Ladies, AF arrived just on time today, so no need to test! I am devastated!

Thinking of you!! Sending lots of :hugs: This journey will be over some day and you will have a child and you will have so much gratitude and know you are blessed!! Some of us have to work a little harder but we can do it. You're not alone and we are all here cheering you through the journey to the finish line!! :hug:


----------



## usamom

Question for you ladies... I'm 13dpiui today and still showing a BFN. Anyone received a BFP later than that with testing negative at this point?


----------



## DaisyQ

I've definitely heard of others getting negatives at 13 and 14 DPO and even later sometimes - there are some women who take FOREVER for hcg to show up in their urine. :shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

babyonmyown - the plan right now is to proceed with another IUI with clomid. I am going to ask though for back to back IUIs. And I'm going to also ask about injectables...


----------



## drsquid

Just checking in to say hi. Im trying to catch up but it is hard on the phone. Had a day in Tikal guatemala with no Internet... Now I'm back in the islands. Snorkeled all day on a sailboat. If iui 3 works baby will have been snorkeling twice and to Mayan ruins and a caves etc. day 13. No real symptoms. My back hurt today but I was lying on a boat. I think I'm still sticking to waiting to get home. I land at sfo at around 1 *am sunday morning. No idea how I'm getting home. If no af by then (day 16) I'll test when I get home. Either way, I recommend this travel thing for the tww. It is going way too fast.*


----------



## Nicker

usamom - does your doc do betas?


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Today I had my 10 day us :) I have to follies at 15mm 17mm so hopefully I will be in the 2ww soon!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

oneof14 said:


> Hey Ladies, AF arrived just on time today, so no need to test! I am devastated!

Oh no :hugs: so sorry it didn't take. Next one is yours!
What is going on lately with IUI's?


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Oh no :hugs: so sorry it didn't take. Next one is yours!
> What is going on lately with IUI's?

Well I am going to turn it around. We have 3 IUI #1 and IUI #2 :bfp: I am going to be one of 3 IUI #3 :bfp:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yep you are, especially with your odds with the follies and sample and timing!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Nicker said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :hugs: so sorry it didn't take. Next one is yours!
> What is going on lately with IUI's?
> 
> Well I am going to turn it around. We have 3 IUI #1 and IUI #2 :bfp: I am going to be one of 3 IUI #3 :bfp:Click to expand...



Me too!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I really just hope we see some BFP's on here soon, it's been much too long and I feel unfair, the universe owes big time!!!


----------



## Nicker

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Me too!!!

Yup! And Tella is prePUPO so her too. And Frolicky will be the first iui#4 :bfp:


----------



## fertilesoul

Yup I'm still stalking for BFP. Come on Spring BFPs!


----------



## Nicker

Fertile which hpt did you use when you got yor :bfp: 

Jchic - we will have 4 iui#3 :bfp: in March. That means we need another IUI #1 and a #2 success. Then we are 4 of each.


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Yep you are, especially with your odds with the follies and sample and timing!

If I am not feeling anything today those had to be O pains yesterday. They hung around probably about 5 hours. 

I need to buy bras. Mine all seem to not be fitting me like they did before all the hormones!!! New thing this cycle, I am only 1dpiui so I am not insinuating I am baking a bun, my boobs seem really big with perma erect nipples. They are really sensitive again this time (they were last time for the first week or so too). I can see some veins in the boobs too. Must be from the injectibles. Going to try to hold out on buying bras for a bit but I am not happy about the current bra situation.


----------



## usamom

Nicker said:


> usamom - does your doc do betas?

This is my first cycle at the new clinic- but I'm hoping he will order one tomorrow if AF doesn't come. I usually have short cycles, so I'm surprised... Tomorrow is 14 dpiui...


----------



## Nicker

usamom said:


> This is my first cycle at the new clinic- but I'm hoping he will order one tomorrow if AF doesn't come. I usually have short cycles, so I'm surprised... Tomorrow is 14 dpiui...

You aren't using progesterone right?


----------



## Tella

froliky > That is such an awesome picture!!!!!!!!

Babyonmyown > Thanks :hugs: it&#8217;s a curse I tell you!!!! Fx'd for good progesterone levels and a bfp in a few days time! When are you testing?

usamom > I've also hear of getting late BFP's but I have not had one, but I do BETA on 12DPO so never tested later.

drsquid > it sounds awesome!!!!!

Jacquelyn > Those are nice sized follies, when are you triggering?

Nicker > Hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!!! Prepupo to Pupo to PP :thumbup:

AFM > Not much happening, only taking my heaps of pills. Cant wait for the weekend :happydance:


----------



## Nicker

Tella - sounds like you got the drill down. I am hoping 10 more days should bring me to PP. 12 days tops.


----------



## usamom

Nicker said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> This is my first cycle at the new clinic- but I'm hoping he will order one tomorrow if AF doesn't come. I usually have short cycles, so I'm surprised... Tomorrow is 14 dpiui...
> 
> You aren't using progesterone right?Click to expand...

Nope... Haven't used it in four months.. This has been the craziest cycle of my life. I'm usually 26-28 day cycles and have never missed a period in my life except when pregnant.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

usamom said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usamom said:
> 
> 
> This is my first cycle at the new clinic- but I'm hoping he will order one tomorrow if AF doesn't come. I usually have short cycles, so I'm surprised... Tomorrow is 14 dpiui...
> 
> You aren't using progesterone right?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope... Haven't used it in four months.. This has been the craziest cycle of my life. I'm usually 26-28 day cycles and have never missed a period in my life except when pregnant.Click to expand...

Good luck, hope your preggers! Are you testing this morning?


----------



## DaisyQ

USA mom :dust: sounds very promising!

AFM - it's official, :bfn:


----------



## Tella

DaisyQ said:


> USA mom :dust: sounds very promising!
> 
> AFM - it's official, :bfn:

So sorry Daisy :hugs::nope::hugs::nope::hugs::nope::hugs::nope::hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Tella. I love the hugs emoticons mixed in with the oh no emoticons. Good job there. :friends:

I really admire your positivity through all this. I'm finding it so hard not to feel hopeless.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Okay Im going to do my very best to catch up on everything that I missed by being MIA yesterday but you ladies were busy busy busy. :haha:

Jacquelyn  so glad to hear about your two follies! FXD! 

Oneof14  Oh no, Im so sorry! :hugs: 

Nicker  FXD! You are going to bring on the much needed BFP for this thread! :dust:

Kinerie  GL with your IUI. FXD

Haj  hope everything goes well with your bloodwork/tests

Mohini  GL with your IUI. FXD

BabyOnMyOwn  hope the 2WW is going by quickly. Hope accu appt went well. :dust:

Drsquid  FXD! Traveling during 2WW is genius! :dust:

Usamom  Ive seen charts showing BFPs after 13dpo but not sure about 13dpiui. 
Anything is possible, right?

Tella  cant wait for us to have our IUIs within days of each other!! :happydance:

Daisy - :hugs: Enjoy that glass of wine that we talked about!! Or maybe even 3 :wine: 

Sorry if I missed anyone. 

AFM  DH and I enjoyed a nice relaxing day off together yesterday and tonight Im hanging out with my friend. We are doing dinner and going to Wine and Canvas (no wine for me though). I have to pack a cooler with my injection because Ill be out during the time that I need to take it. :dohh: 

Im hoping and praying that a follie or two will be ready to go after my appt on Monday.[-o&lt;


----------



## mohini12

folicle size measured 23mm in right overy and endo are still thin.


----------



## fertilesoul

Nicker said:


> Fertile which hpt did you use when you got yor :bfp:

I used Target brand's version of Early Response. The first time I took it and got a positive, it was with third morning urine and it literally took the whole 3 minutes to see the faintest of lines. I had to show it to someone else to make sure I wasn't hallucinating.


----------



## LouTTC1

Hi ladies :flower:

I've been lurking on this post for a few days but this is my first post on this thread. I see you are looking for another #1 IUI - I'm here! :thumbup:

I had my first IUI on 16th March. I had taken Clomid for 5 days at the start of my cycle and had the injection on Thursday to bring on ovulation as think it was going to happen over the weekend. Today is exactly halfway through the TWW!

Just wanted to say :hi:


----------



## Pink Lolly

Hi all :wave:

Sorry not been in for a while! 

I had my second iui today so I'm now in the dreaded 2ww!

Sending heaps of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mohini- good follicle! When you say thin, how thin? I hope it's okay for implantation.

LouTTC1- welcome, hope you are a first time IUI success story for us :) how has the wait been going for you?

Pink lolly- welcome back! Hope the tww flies by for you. What numbers did you have as in follicles, sizes, counts?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All,

I just have a minute so I'm just checking in. I got the results from my progesterone test yesterday (only because I had them faxed to me. . . still no owrd from my DR). My progesterone was only 6.9 on CD 22 (6 dpiui). I don't know if that means it didn't work for sure, or if I should start taking progesterone just in case. Either way, I feel defeated!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Lou - welcome :wave: Hope the 2WW goes by quickly for you. FXD :dust:

Pink Lolly - Hope the 2WW goes by quickly for you. FXD :dust:

BabyOnMyOwn - not sure about the progesterone levels but hopefully one of the other ladies might have some insight. :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Daisy - So sorry hon. :hugs: :hugs:

Jacquelyn, Mohini, Lou, & PinkLolly - Good Luck!! :dust:
& Welcome to Lou!

Bastegrrl - Good Luck with the injection & growing good follies!! :dust:

Usamom - Keep us posted!! :dust:

Nicker - Cheers to your PUPO!! You and Drs are PUPO!!

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## froliky2011

Oh, I just wanted to update. My in-laws arrive tomorrow, so I will most likely not post much the next few days/week. It depends on when they are around etc. I have my us on Wednesday and IUI#4 shortly after. In-laws leave a week from Monday (shortly after TWW starts). 

Enjoy your weekend everyone! Good Luck and I expect some BFPs when I come back!! :)


----------



## usamom

Daisy- so sorry....:hugs::hugs:

Bastetgrrl: good luck!! sounds like you've found a way to make the "waiting" somewhat enjoyable! best wishes.:thumbup:

fertilesoul- many congrats to you! H&H 9 months!:happydance:

LouTTC and pinklolly- oh the dreadful TWW! Best wishes and I hope you've got a good way to occupy your time. This last two weeks nearly made me crazy!

babyonmyown: you're not out yet are you? I don't know much about those numbers. :nope:

Good luck and :dust: to everyone I missed!

AFM- 14 dpiui and still no AF and my FRER still shows :bfn:. Talked to the FS this morning and they are going to order a blood test if AF doesn't come over the weekend. They were really understanding and offered me to go today, but I wouldn't get the results until Monday anyway- so I agreed to wait. Thanks for all of your encouragement and support these past two weeks. As a single mom who works full time and going through this alone- it really is helpful to chat with you ladies who understand "exactly" what I'm going through.

:dust: :dust:


----------



## jynxycat

Hi everyone I've lurked for a while but wanted to say that I'm doing our first iui on Monday. I've been taking femara and gonal-f since I'm a slow responder. I was told I have 2 good follies one on each side, lining looks good. Triggering on Sunday. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

usamom said:


> babyonmyown: you're not out yet are you? I don't know much about those numbers. :nope:
> 
> AFM- 14 dpiui and still no AF and my FRER still shows :bfn:. Talked to the FS this morning and they are going to order a blood test if AF doesn't come over the weekend. They were really understanding and offered me to go today, but I wouldn't get the results until Monday anyway- so I agreed to wait. Thanks for all of your encouragement and support these past two weeks. As a single mom who works full time and going through this alone- it really is helpful to chat with you ladies who understand "exactly" what I'm going through.
> 
> :dust: :dust:



To be perfetly honest, I don't know. When I finally talked to the nurse today she told me my Dr wants me to take progesterone for the next 14 days. When I asked her if the results meant it didn't work she said she didn't know she was just repeating what the Dr. said. <sigh> I'm so unsure about it!

It sounds like you are in a frustrating/confusing situation as well. Hopefully when they do the bloodtest Monday it's a BFP!!


----------



## mohini12

Hopeful42nd said:


> Mohini- good follicle! When you say thin, how thin? I hope it's okay for implantation.
> 
> LouTTC1- welcome, hope you are a first time IUI success story for us :) how has the wait been going for you?
> 
> Pink lolly- welcome back! Hope the tww flies by for you. What numbers did you have as in follicles, sizes, counts?

thanks hope
my follicular size is 23mm and endo Resp. is 6.4 today on cd 15.OB can give hcg injection
if its not raptured till sunday.i ovulate on cd 17or cd18 usually.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

mohini12 said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Mohini- good follicle! When you say thin, how thin? I hope it's okay for implantation.
> 
> LouTTC1- welcome, hope you are a first time IUI success story for us :) how has the wait been going for you?
> 
> Pink lolly- welcome back! Hope the tww flies by for you. What numbers did you have as in follicles, sizes, counts?
> 
> thanks hope
> my follicular size is 23mm and endo Resp. is 6.4 today on cd 15.OB can give hcg injection
> if its not raptured till sunday.i ovulate on cd 17or cd18 usually.Click to expand...

Hmm, 6.4 is a little low but should still be okay for implantation. I think your outlook is good! Wish you the best this round! Fx :dust:


----------



## drsquid

I had three dreams I was pregnant. Last night I was holding a baby the whole dream. Had several people tell me they thought it worked and wham af this morning. I really don't think this is going to work for me. The timing couldn't have been more perfect.*


----------



## Hopeful42nd

drsquid said:


> I had three dreams I was pregnant. Last night I was holding a baby the whole dream. Had several people tell me they thought it worked and wham af this morning. I really don't think this is going to work for me. The timing couldn't have been more perfect.*

:hugs: sorry drsquid. I used to think that way to. I realized with IUI, for me, it was the ones I didn't think it would happen, it happened. Like the first one this time that didn't work had three great follies, great sperm numbers, but it didnt happen. This last one I was so depressed cause the sperm count was way lower than normal, but it worked! Don't count yourself out yet. Just live life and try to forget a little that you are still doing this....for the times it worked for me I had hit the almost depressed 'I'm never going to have things easy' mood, where my attitude was not positive just, I'll do this till it works!
Take some time to grieve and next time just may be the one.
:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

Everytime except the first time I was sure it wasn't going to work. This month I had all kinds of silly superstitious things positive (ie lots of 3's my bday etc). I went on vacation. Drank, swam did whatever the hell I wanted etc so I certainly didn't focus on it. I realize you mean well and I appreciate you commenting but it still feels like when people say if you just relax it'll happen, ie it is something I'M doing wrong. I still keep coming back to worrying about the sperm because despite asking for counts they never have done one. I worry that I've been wasting my time with dud sperm. I'm still out of the country but coming back today. I want to start injectibles but I assume it starts
Day 3 which will be Monday and I have no idea how I could line something like that up that quickly. (you don't want to think about the next cycle until you have to). I'm starting to think this is all pointless. I waited too long


----------



## Kinerie

Dear Daisy, don't give up, you have plenty of options! Consider yourself lucky they accepted you for IVF :) If I was a candidate for IVF, I would go straight for the procedure...Wish you luck and courage and great travels! Who knows, change of scenery, sunshine, some quality time with your husband - just might do the trick! :)


----------



## Kinerie

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks guys. Trying to chin up and shift my focus onto next cycle (cycle NINE - blech). Just want this to work eventually, wish I could know that it would for sure, it would relieve so much anxiety. After this BFN, I'm feeling more "agressive" than ever before. I am supposed to do one more IUI with clomid and then move onto injectables. I had been considering doing 2 IUIs with injectables, but now I want to move straight to IVF, if the first IUI with injectables fails (third IUI attempt total). I'm sick of the waiting, it's so painful. To make matters worse, I'm going to be out of town in April and July, which messes up 2 cycles. I am going to discuss it with my doctor and see what, if anything can be done, not to lose too much more time. I wonder, for example, if they can put me on BCP to delay follicle development until after I get back from vacation, then start stimming...??

Dear Daisy, don't give up, you have plenty of options! Consider yourself lucky they accepted you for IVF If I was a candidate for IVF, I would go straight for the procedure...Wish you luck and courage and great travels! Who knows, change of scenery, sunshine, some quality time with your husband - just might do the trick!


----------



## Kinerie

DaisyQ said:


> That's true... I think I need to see if we can do that. I hope I can get the meds quickly and easily (sometimes they need to be ordered special...) What cycle day do you usually start taking injections??

CD 3 normally, but depends, could do on CD5


----------



## Kinerie

Nicker said:


> :dance: Feeling a little crampy now and then. Hopefully it is those mature eggs shooting out of follicles or travelling to meet :spermy:

He-he, made me smile, Nicker...Go swimmers!


----------



## isela

Today is CD4 yesturday i start with letrozole2.5 (3-7) next friday i have a scan to check up my follicles is going to be CD10 i hope i dont miss ovulation this month. FX...IUI#2


----------



## Kinerie

Nicker said:


> Okay, the more I am sitting here, the more I am thinking I am feeling O pains on both sides. I honestly feel like crying. Not from pain but because I am so happy. 3 - 3.5 hours after IUI with a good sperm sample. This so has to work.[-o&lt;

It will, dear Nicker!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kinerie

oneof14 said:


> Hey Ladies, AF arrived just on time today, so no need to test! I am devastated!

Dear Oneof14,
I am so-so sorry:cry:, back to the drawing board :dohh:!! Stay positive!!!


----------



## Kinerie

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Tella- Good Luck at your scan Tuesday! Fingers crossed for good follicles! Im glad Im not the only one who is seeing pregnant women EVERYWHERE!! It seems to be my special power these days- finding every pregnant woman within a 30 mile radius! &#61514;
> 
> Nicker- I love your positive attitude. It helps SO much when mine falters! Fingers crossed this will be both of our month!!
> 
> One of14- Im so sorry AF showed up! I know how devastating that is!
> 
> Usamom- I understand what you mean about the financing for IVF. Hopefully it wont be something you need to do!
> 
> Daisy- I am SO sorry for your BFN. Are you going to change things for the next cycle?
> 
> Kinerie- Good Luck at your IUI tomorrow!
> 
> Froliky- Good luck with the substitute Dr. Hopefully this will be the time!
> 
> Haj- I cant wait to hear how all your bloodwork and test results come out! Please keep us posted!
> 
> Mohini- Good Luck with your IUI!
> 
> Hays- Good Luck with your TWW! Fingers Crossed for you!
> 
> Bastetgrrl- How is your TWW going?
> 
> Isela- SO sorry about the BFN!!
> 
> Daisy- Im sorry about the BFN!
> 
> BlueBird- Hoping for a BFP for you!!
> 
> MommyMel- When do you test?
> 
> Dilia- Fingers crossed all works out before your trip!!
> 
> Jchic- How is the TWW going? Been caught grabbing your boobs anymore? ;-)
> 
> Hopeful- Hows the little peanut?? How are you feeling?
> 
> DrSquid- Sounds like you are having an AMZING trip!!
> 
> 
> I am SOOOO sorry to anyone I missed! Im trying to get caught up at lunch. I hope everyone in the TWW is relaxing and not stressing too much, to those who have gotten a BFN- Im sorry I hope your next try is the one that works, and for everyone getting ready for their next try- Hopefully this is it!
> 
> As for me, I am now 6 dpiui. My temp came up a bit from the dip I had yesterday. Im still feeling very unsure. I am TRYING not to symptom spot, but I woke up with a runny nose yesterday and today (could be my class has given me a cold) and my nipples are super sensitive (sorry if TMI!). It could be that AF is on its way, but I am unsure. I go this afternoon to get my progesterone checked to see if my Dr wants me to start taking it. I also have acupuncture this afternoon and I cant wait for that!

DEAR BABYONYOUROWN,
IUI was cancelled, as I ovulated two days earlier before the procedure. Normally don't get any symptoms but this month was all crumpy, terrible pain on both sides, back-pain..Called the clinic to ask what to do, they advised that we "have relations" right away, and to do scan and blood test the next day to confirm my ovulation. Poor hubbie almost missed his flight that day! He-he...Tests the next day confirmed that I was ovulating on my own indeed and it would be too late for IUI on Friday..Now we wait until 10th of April (FX!!!!!) before we can do the first test..Do miracles really happen???
I believe acu. really helps, so FX for you, darling!!!:hugs:


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Alright dolls:) 
No positive LH surge today- so its on to the trigger shot tonight! I can't help but feel really positive! We have our Iui scheduled Monday morning- I feel like the timing will be perfect! Totally have to have the hubby administer the shot- i get toooo nervous!

Fingers x'd for all of you in the 2ww!


----------



## Pink Lolly

Jacquelyn718 said:


> Alright dolls:)
> No positive LH surge today- so its on to the trigger shot tonight! I can't help but feel really positive! We have our Iui scheduled Monday morning- I feel like the timing will be perfect! Totally have to have the hubby administer the shot- i get toooo nervous!
> 
> Fingers x'd for all of you in the 2ww!

Hey Jacqueline

Looks like were in very similar situations! I just had my second iui with ds on Friday!

Fingers crossed for your iui Monday! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Pink Lolly said:


> Jacquelyn718 said:
> 
> 
> Alright dolls:)
> No positive LH surge today- so its on to the trigger shot tonight! I can't help but feel really positive! We have our Iui scheduled Monday morning- I feel like the timing will be perfect! Totally have to have the hubby administer the shot- i get toooo nervous!
> 
> Fingers x'd for all of you in the 2ww!
> 
> Hey Jacqueline
> 
> Looks like were in very similar situations! I just had my second iui with ds on Friday!
> 
> Fingers crossed for your iui Monday! :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

It looks like we are! Do you know why your hubby was diagnosed with azoospermia? Ours happens to be a microdeletion on his y-choromosome...It was pretty tough, but now everyone's on board...and honestly, it doesn't really feel like ds anymore, because there's so much love and my lil hubby is really ready now, so I think that might make the difference! We're a lot more at peace with everything than we were during our first iui, so I think it might work out!

Ekk! Im excited for you! PUPO! let's do this :):thumbup:


----------



## LouTTC1

I seem fine over the weekend during the TWW as I've got things to distract myself with but during the week when I'm at work I just can't stop thinking about it! Work is a bit quiet at the moment so I haven't got loads of things to keep my mind occupied.

I had cramps on and off for a few days after the IUI. A few days ago I started getting tingling in certain parts of my chest area but I know a lot of these can be down to the injection I had to bring on ovulation plus I'm taking progesterone.

I wasn't going to but I bought some ICs to test out the shot. I only started yesterday and seem to have caught the tail end of it. There was a very faint positive yesterday and I don't think I could see the 2nd line this morning. One week left until I officially know!


----------



## mamadreams

Kinerie said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> Okay, the more I am sitting here, the more I am thinking I am feeling O pains on both sides. I honestly feel like crying. Not from pain but because I am so happy. 3 - 3.5 hours after IUI with a good sperm sample. This so has to work.[-o&lt;
> 
> I am praying for your BFP, Nicker! That's such positive news. When are you testing?
> 
> To all those in the TWW - I am thinking of you too. I really hope someone gets some great news soon and has the long-awaited BFP that this thread so badly need!
> 
> To those who are waiting for AF or to ovulate - hang in there!
> 
> You will all me mommies soon!Click to expand...


----------



## Nicker

DrSquid said:


> I had three dreams I was pregnant. Last night I was holding a baby the whole dream. Had several people tell me they thought it worked and wham af this morning. I really don't think this is going to work for me. The timing couldn't have been more perfect.*

I am so sorry Squid. Is IVF an option for you?


----------



## Nicker

mamadreams said:


> I am praying for your BFP, Nicker! That's such positive news. When are you testing?

I believe I will start testing next Sunday which is April 1 and 11 dpiui. I am not stressing about it. am taking each day as it comes. Last cycle I felt so strongly that it worked but obviously it didn't. This cycle I don't feel, "OMG I just know it worked" rather I am feeling "The timing was right, the sperm count was right, now I wait to see if it worked"

If this round didn't work for me, I don't know if there will be a fourth and final IUI or not yet. Part of me thinks that we now have medication and timing figured out so the chances would be decent. On the other hand I think, if it didn't work this time with the conditions all being right, why would it work the next time? I will cross that bridge if and when I come to it. If I do have IUI #4 it probably would not be until May.


----------



## Nicker

LouTTC1 said:


> I seem fine over the weekend during the TWW as I've got things to distract myself with but during the week when I'm at work I just can't stop thinking about it! Work is a bit quiet at the moment so I haven't got loads of things to keep my mind occupied.
> 
> I had cramps on and off for a few days after the IUI. A few days ago I started getting tingling in certain parts of my chest area but I know a lot of these can be down to the injection I had to bring on ovulation plus I'm taking progesterone.
> 
> I wasn't going to but I bought some ICs to test out the shot. I only started yesterday and seem to have caught the tail end of it. There was a very faint positive yesterday and I don't think I could see the 2nd line this morning. One week left until I officially know!

Fx for you!


----------



## drsquid

Nicker- other than the sperm count (which is an annoying issue in the back of my head as I've not received a count any of the times despite requesting one). I know for a fact the timing was perfect this time. I did us before that showed follicles and us after that showed they were gone.so I'm sort of at this, I think I cannot get pregnant EVER place in my head. Defeatist? Maybe. Is ivf an option? Do you mean economically? Sure no problem. Timewise? Huge problem. I'm still pondering texting my
Doc tomorrow. I feel bad bugging him on his day off but I just don't know how I'm going to pull off getting and starting injectibles
Monday while sneaking away from work for an us and working 7:30-5


----------



## drsquid

Oh and did I mention this period is the heaviest I think I've ever had. Always fun on a 6 hr plane flight. Bleeding through big time and that never happens.


----------



## isela

i ask my dr for a stonger medication for this month because i see that i only had one follicle at CD12 of 15.6mm back in february and he didnt want to give me something stronger. I dont know if i need to start looking for a diffrent dr. any comments are welcome, thanks


----------



## Tella

Daisy > I know it is hard, believe me i also have my down days but they are luckily shortlived for about 3 days after my Beta but once AF start it gives me new hope that atleast i get a AF naturally and i dont have to worry about bringing it on with meds. And i find it motivates me, thinking about all the other things that i could be battling wiht like PCOS, sperm issues etc. I admire alot of the girls on here that still have so many more problems than me but yet they continue wiht this journey and if they can why shouldnt I? But that is my mindset.

keep your head up :hugs:

Bastetgrrl > tomorrow is your scan and tuesday is mine :happydance: Come on IUI, bring on that bfp's for us :winkwink:

Mohini > Good follie size!! Hope your doc gives your progesterone to help thicken your lining.

Fertilesoul > Your due date is on my grans bday and a day before mine :D

Cant believe you are almost in your 2nd trimester. Well depending on when you consider it obviuosly. Me personanlly root for 12 weeks, it just makes the first trimester stress less. :)

LouTTC > GL with the TWW, hope you have caught that eggy!!!!!!!!!

Pink Lolly > GL with the TWW, lets hope easter brings you some good luck and a bfp!!!!

Babyonmyown > So sorry you feeling defeated! From what i have read 10 is a desired number. I would demand progesterone from 1dpo the next time.

I must say i dont understand why you must take progesterone for the next 14days, if you get a + on a hpt by 14dpiui then yes i would continue with it but if not, there is no point in using it for so long as it will only make your LP 20days and that is insane.

froliky > GL with the inlaws there! I know i need a mountain of GL if mine where to come visit for a week :wacko:

usamom > I would also rather have waited till Monday. Fx'd for a bfp!!!

jynx > GL with your trigger, maybe put some ice on the spot, it helps wiht inserting the needle. Fx'd for a bfp in a 2weeeks time!

drsquid > Sorry about AF arriving. :hugs: I really hope you can get your injections in time.

isela > GL with the meds!!!! Grow follies grow!!!!

Kinerie > Hope you have caught that eggy!!!!!!!!!!!! And yes miracles does happen, you are one :winkwink: Look at my signature's last line.

jacquelyn > GL wiht your IUI!!!!! This is gonna be a great week for IUI success rates :winkwink:

AFM > Last injection today for me, Accu tomorrow morning and Follie scan on Tuesday. So hopefully trigger on Tuesday night and then IUI on Thursday.


:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jynxycat

Tella said:


> Daisy > I know it is hard, believe me i also have my down days but they are luckily shortlived for about 3 days after my Beta but once AF start it gives me new hope that atleast i get a AF naturally and i dont have to worry about bringing it on with meds. And i find it motivates me, thinking about all the other things that i could be battling wiht like PCOS, sperm issues etc. I admire alot of the girls on here that still have so many more problems than me but yet they continue wiht this journey and if they can why shouldnt I? But that is my mindset.
> 
> keep your head up :hugs:
> 
> Bastetgrrl > tomorrow is your scan and tuesday is mine :happydance: Come on IUI, bring on that bfp's for us :winkwink:
> 
> Mohini > Good follie size!! Hope your doc gives your progesterone to help thicken your lining.
> 
> Fertilesoul > Your due date is on my grans bday and a day before mine :D
> 
> Cant believe you are almost in your 2nd trimester. Well depending on when you consider it obviuosly. Me personanlly root for 12 weeks, it just makes the first trimester stress less. :)
> 
> LouTTC > GL with the TWW, hope you have caught that eggy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Pink Lolly > GL with the TWW, lets hope easter brings you some good luck and a bfp!!!!
> 
> Babyonmyown > So sorry you feeling defeated! From what i have read 10 is a desired number. I would demand progesterone from 1dpo the next time.
> 
> I must say i dont understand why you must take progesterone for the next 14days, if you get a + on a hpt by 14dpiui then yes i would continue with it but if not, there is no point in using it for so long as it will only make your LP 20days and that is insane.
> 
> froliky > GL with the inlaws there! I know i need a mountain of GL if mine where to come visit for a week :wacko:
> 
> usamom > I would also rather have waited till Monday. Fx'd for a bfp!!!
> 
> jynx > GL with your trigger, maybe put some ice on the spot, it helps wiht inserting the needle. Fx'd for a bfp in a 2weeeks time!
> 
> drsquid > Sorry about AF arriving. :hugs: I really hope you can get your injections in time.
> 
> isela > GL with the meds!!!! Grow follies grow!!!!
> 
> Kinerie > Hope you have caught that eggy!!!!!!!!!!!! And yes miracles does happen, you are one :winkwink: Look at my signature's last line.
> 
> jacquelyn > GL wiht your IUI!!!!! This is gonna be a great week for IUI success rates :winkwink:
> 
> AFM > Last injection today for me, Accu tomorrow morning and Follie scan on Tuesday. So hopefully trigger on Tuesday night and then IUI on Thursday.
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks Tella! I keep forgetting how hard the shots are but then feel strange when I don't do them if that makes any sense.


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies,

Im sorry ive been MIA for a while, decided to take a break from everything tww related. I have my two iuis on Mar. 10 + 11 and did my blood preg. test today, and well, found out thatwe are in fact pregnant!

Im very skeptical at this point because the clinic told me that my number were very low so I have to go in on tues for a second test. 

Please keep me in your prayers/thoughts!!!


----------



## fertilesoul

Isela, is your doctor an RE? My doc put me on 100 mg of clomid even though I ovulate on my own just to make sure I ovulate as many eggs as possible (I had 4 follicles >18 mm, 2 of them were >22 mm) But I only got pregnant with one baby so it was a safe and good option for me. I think it wouldn't hurt to get a second opinion if you are not satisfied with your care. 

DrSquid, so sorry AF came. It just sucks so much. I also have a packed work schedule so found an RE that only does ultrasounds between 6:30-8:30 otherwise I have no idea how I could have gone to half my visits. I wonder why they won't tell you the sperm count. Thats so frustrating because everything else in your cycles seem so perfect. 

Nicker: FX for you. Picturing a perfect blastocyst securely implanting into a cozy endometrium

Mamadreams and Hopeful: hope you ladies are doing well. What are your thoughts on the nuchal translucency scan for Down's/Neural tube defects? Mine is scheduled in 6 days; then I won't have another scan until the 20 week anatomy scan. Hope you ladies are feeling better each day.

Tella: phew for being some with injectables, hoping it was just what you needed to make perfectly matured follicles. Your IUI will be here before you know it!


Good luck to everyone in their 2WW -- fingers crossed and tons of sticky baby dust!


----------



## fertilesoul

Equal!!! I was wondering what happened to you and THRILLED to hear you got your BFP! Praying that this is a sticky BFP and looking forward to updates. What dpo are you today and did they tell you your HCG number? Well congrats again!


----------



## Nicker

Equal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Im sorry ive been MIA for a while, decided to take a break from everything tww related. I have my two iuis on Mar. 10 + 11 and did my blood preg. test today, and well, found out thatwe are in fact pregnant!
> 
> Im very skeptical at this point because the clinic told me that my number were very low so I have to go in on tues for a second test.
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers/thoughts!!!

Equal - you never left my thoughts and prayers. I have been pullin for you. Btw I had read of beta as low as 17 being a viable healthy pregnancy at 14 dpo.


----------



## isela

fertilesoul..Yes my dr is RE, im in letrozole2.5(3-7)i strart feb. this my third round with letrozole and i talk to him and he tell me that is no need to give me a stronger doce, i think if dont get more follicles or bigger that 15.6mm i will ask him again and he tell me no i will start looking for a diffrent dr. thank you.

Equal...so amazing congratulations.


----------



## DaisyQ

First of all ladies, thank you so much for the moral support. It really does mean so much to have encouragement from all of you who are also going through this. No one else understands!

Isela, I think a second opinion sounds in order for sure. From what I've read, letrozole is used when clomid fails to produce ovulation - for example, in some PCOS patients, clomid doesn't work but letrozole does. It seems that some doctors like letrozole instead of clomid because it has fewer side effects, and because it generally produces one follicle, instead of many follicles, and some doctors err on the conservative side and would rather you have 1, maybe 2 follies, rather than 3 or more. The IUI success rate is highest when you have 2 or more follicles, and is usually highest among patients using injectable meds. Go see another RE for a second opinion, is my opinion!

Equal, we haven't met, but congrats!! FX this is a sticky bean.

Nicker, :dust:! 

Tella, you are so right and I just love your positivity - you are a ray of sunshine! Wishing you lots of :dust: for your IUI this week.

Dr. Squid - I am so, so sorry about AF. I am on CD 1 today too. It is such a bummer, and must be so frustrating not to know much about your donor sperm. Is it possible to switch banks? I've heard other ladies using donor sperm talking about statistics related to their donor - how many pregnancies etc.... do you know any of that about your donor? Would you consider switching donors? Also, agree - some fertility clinics do their monitoring super early, like starting at 6am. That might be better for you, especially if you end up going the IVF route... In any case. :hugs: I was in a really dark place a couple of days ago too. I hope you have renewed hope and a new plan in a couple of days time. 

:hi: to everyone I've missed!

AFM, feeling a bit more positive today. Witch just arrived, and it's true - there is renewed hope with a new cycle. Just dropped of my prescriptions for clomid and ovidrel. Will be going in for bloodwork etc., on Tuesday. Going to speak to my doctor about doing back to backs this time. I also recalculated my dates for the next few cycles moving forward, and it looks like although I'll have to sit out a cycle, I may be able to start IVF in June if IUI #2 and #3 don't take. Hoping the timing all works out.


----------



## Equal

Thanks so much ladies! I forgot to ask what my numberwere cause i think i was in so much shock! I tried calling back but they were closed by then. Im going to ask tomorrow and buy some pregger test tonight!


----------



## mamadreams

Equal - Congrats!!! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Think positive!

Fertilesoul - I haven't researched any of the genetic tests - I am chosing not to do them. I do not have any genetic disorders in my family and I am sure that the sperm donor was well screened. I am also 34 so age is not a risk factor. I hope that you can make the right choice for you. Good luck!


----------



## Hays :)

Congrats mamadreams & equal :) may I ask what your symptoms were?


----------



## Equal

Hays, I literally had 0 symptoms, not a thing, no cramping, no spotting...I totally thought I was out. 

Probably not helpful at all, but i guess everyones body is different!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Equal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Im sorry ive been MIA for a while, decided to take a break from everything tww related. I have my two iuis on Mar. 10 + 11 and did my blood preg. test today, and well, found out thatwe are in fact pregnant!
> 
> Im very skeptical at this point because the clinic told me that my number were very low so I have to go in on tues for a second test.
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers/thoughts!!!

Oh Equal, thats wonderful news! We've missed you!!! What day did they do your first beta? I wouldn't worry about it, the second set to see if they are rising is the important one! Congrats times a million, welcome to the :bfp: club. I knew with your stats it was only a matter of time! :happydance:


----------



## oneof14

:flower:Hey ladies, how are all of you. So sorry I've been MIA, had a really big meltdown with AF's arrival. Had many glasses of wine this weekend. 

I went to the dr for u/s and b/w on Saturday and I am back on letrozole, but my doctor increased the dosage.

Equal, that is such wonderful news!!! Congratulations.

Drsquid, so sorry about AF, I know exactly what you are feeling.

Daisy, Im happy you are feeling better and are on to IUI #2.

I am sorry if im forgetting anyone. I wish all ladies in the TWW a speedy 2 weeks. Anyone waiting for IUI a big good luck!!


----------



## drsquid

hrm i dont think the bank is the problem. they guarantee a number it is my clinic that keeps not giving me the count despite me asking. they store it for me and apparently they send it over and just let it defrost. like i said last time, it was just sitting on the counter when i got put in the room. i asked if that wasa a problem and the doc said no, it can sit out for hours. the doc is ucsf trained so i doubt he was just pulling that out of his ass or he is poorly trained. but.. it didnt sit well with me. since they let it defrost on its own after being sent over fromm where they are storing it at the lab they arent doing a count. changing banks wouldnt help me any. changing clinics.. well.. that is a hard one. im not sure if annyone has later hours etc. quick frankly i did little research because i figured just like all the people i know who are single and did this id succeed first try and realy just needed someone to man the catheter for me so to speak. i NEVER expected this to happen. my labs are good, my hsg was normal, i ovulate regularly and on my own, my lining is well within normal, luteal phase of 14 days, good antral follicle count, no pcos. the letrozole gave me at least two good follicles both times.. so im left with either undetermined causes, or.. poor defrosted sperm. id just hate to think im beating myself up over all this and may have been spending $1000 or more a month to essentially administer water. when i asked the first month they told me.. the bank is good, they do the count.. yeah pre freezing not after.. the 2nd month i didnt really want to know because i didnt have a spare vial so what would i do if it was no good. 3rd month i told them in advance I WANT A COUNT.. i get there, the vial is sitting out etc etc. and i was all upset and freaked out and didnt think to ask til after.. then i asked and too late. part of me is resistant to changing clinics because.. well thatd mean ive wasted 3 months if that makes any sense to anyone.. ill go for the us tomorrow. and we will see. problem is since i have to sneak out of work etc i have no real time to talk.


----------



## Nicker

Squid I really think you should seek out another clinic. I don't like the sound of yours. So you invested $1000 in them, throw more money at them for what I do not believe are sound practices? I don't think you trust them either. My sample is not left out to thaw and I always get a printed out sperm analysis report. You are the only person, donor or otherwise, who I have heard that does not get a sperm analysis. Since they got defensive when you asked for one I would think they have something to hide. I don't care where the doc dog his training, he can still be crooked.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Drsquid- I agree with Nicker. I always am shown the sheet with count and motility and verification numbers on the vial and paperwork matching to ensure it is the correct sample. I can have it printed out if I like and it has the lab wieners signature right on it who prepared and counted the sample. This sounds fishy to me that they haven't and even when you asked. As for the leaving it sitting on the counter, that is rediculous! Mine ask you to get dressed and ready and walk over to the lab a door over to collect the sample. Everything I know is that sperm live at normal human body temp not room temp. This is why when you drop off a sample they ask that you keep it in your pocket or close to your skin to keep it at body temp.
https://www.choicemoms.org/blog/10/fresh_vs_frozen_sperm
I read this online and thought you might like a look since it tells you how many survive even a proper thawing process.


----------



## drsquid

i just cant shake that feeling that the sperm sitting out was the problem. ive pretty much been upset since that day. as soon as i walked in and saw it sitting there i was upset. i was tempted to tell them to go get the other vial. the sperm bank ships it to the clinic who then stores it at the hospital. the lab weiner (love that term by the way) doesnt do anything with the sperm they just store it and send it on over on demand. i also dont understand why they havent and dont seem to want to do a count for me. i cant imagine that other people dont also want to know. the problem is im cycle day 2.. i cant change clinics in time. i dont want to miss a cycle as im 39. quick frankly im lucky in that money isnt really a problem but that is in part because im really good about how and where i spend it, so this pisses me off. i hate WASTING money. i hate wasting time. im super type a and no matter what people say., this is my personal failure, and i dont fail at things. i dont do lack of control. unfortunatly because i was out of the country and because i really thought the third time itd work (kinda like not wanting to talk about a prenup) i didnt work out the plan for the 4th try etc. i didnt kick up a fuss about them again not doing what i asked. i am conversing with someone else on a different board who is apparently quite unhappy with the same clinic im using (for similar lack of follow through issues).


----------



## Hopeful42nd

:haha:Haha lol, omg I love autocorrect sometimes! Meant lab worker, not lab wiener, but that so much better!
So sorry about your situation though. :hugs: i can't believe that you'd find someone else facing the same issues with that very clinic. I wonder if perhaps it can be reported to authorities somehow for suspicious practices? There must be someone governing this. Have you considered hiring a midwife or someone who does at home inseminations? You wouldn't get the numbers either probably but at least it'd be another option of someone you may be able to trust to do the procedure.


----------



## Nicker

The best autocorrect on the board so far has got to be the trigger shit one. 

I have to confirm that the number on the sample container matches my donor number too. My re is the lab wiener who does my analysis and I have to wait for him to do that right before my insemination. I also have to wait for the wash. Your sample isn't even washed on site?


----------



## drsquid

i confirm the number that is it/ and no, i buy washed and they dont rewash it


----------



## Nicker

drsquid said:


> i confirm the number that is it/ and no, i buy washed and they dont rewash it

Is buying unwashed and having them wash it an option? My re told me to buy unwashed because thy would wash it anyway.


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Equal.... Congratulationsssss! Super excited for you! Good luck tomorrow


----------



## angels2012

Hi Ladies -

I am new to this group. We have been trying since Aug '09. I have never had an IUI before. The last two cycles of femara and ovidrel did not result in a BFP. Hubby and I have decided to try IUI. I start my dose of Femara this Tuesday. 

Nervous! Any tips?

Thanks!!!


----------



## mohini12

hi!everyone
my iui will done today.i am at ob clinic now.DH's sample has been given for wash.i need your support and wishes.


----------



## MommyMel

Hi everyone,

I tested on Saturday morning 13dpiui ...it was BFN.... :cry:

i am schedueled to go for a blood test this morning,,,,,,, i guess i am hoping against all odds for a BFP.......... :shrug:

If not, i am prepared to do up to 3 iui...... i will persevere and carry on,,,,,
baby dust to all......

to those who got their BFP......... i wish you all a happy and very healthy 9 months..... you ladies give me hope and are an inspiration.... thank you :hugs:


----------



## Tella

equal > 

:wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :cloud9: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo:

WOW Congrats H&H9 months, don&#8217;t stress to much bean is just settling in!!!!

:wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :cloud9: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo:

Fertilesoul > Thanks I hope so too :hugs:

isela > I agree with the girls on a 2nd opinion!!!

Daisy > :blush: Thanks so much, always a bonus if my positivity can help you girls :hugs: Glad you feeling better and have a renewed sense of hope!!!! Its great that you might only have to sit out 1 cycle and not 2 like you thought originally. But we pray that this one is the one and no need for anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!

oneof14 > Hope you feeling better, you gonna have to join us all on the 3rd time luck bfp :winkwink:

angels2012 > Welcome :hi: you don&#8217;t have to be nervous, it is such a quick and painless procedure. GL with meds!!!

mohini > GL, hope you catch that eggy today!!!!!!!!

MommyMel > :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Im so sorry about the bfn!!!!! I know it is hard but stay positive, like I told Daisy as well once AF comes it normally gives me a sense of renewed hope and I pray it will be the same for you. But first we hope for a BFP from the bloods!!!

AFM > CD10 today, not much happening. Took my last injection yesterday, had accu today and have my follie scan tomorrow morning at 8am :happydance: Fx'd for IUI on Thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## siblingwishes

Equal - YAY!!!!! Congrats and I will pray that everything goes great with your blood test tomorrow!~


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tella - good luck tomorrow, hope you are responding perfectly to the meds!

MommyMel - I understand the need to keep hope alive. I hope you are just a late implanted! If not keep at it, it will happen!

Mohini12 - good luck, I'm sure it will go just fine, relax and let the :spermy: do their job

angels2012 - welcome :flower: we all have faced IUI here and know the confusion, hope, expectation, it can bring, try not to worry! I personally have become pregnant with medicated IUI cycles twice now. It does work! It can take time but it improvesvthe odds a little :) :dust:

Oneof14 - I hope you are feeling okay after the meltdown phase. No one blames you, when it doesn't work and you've invested all your hope and time in it, it's normal to feel extremely disappointed. This cycle has already got its show on the road now, and it's another shot at that beautiful baby! Even with failed cycles I wouldn't have stopped, not when I wanted to be a mom so badly. The harder the road the more you treasure it at the end :) good luck this cycle! :dust:

Sorry if I forgot others!


----------



## Nicker

Running late today..... So tired. Trigger is out!


----------



## LouTTC1

Nicker will you be testing every day now or stop for a few days?

I saw a faint BFP a few days ago (either Friday or Saturday) when I first tested to see if my trigger shot was out (I had to wait for some ICs to arrive!). They have since been negative.

I'm not sure now if I should wait for a few days or carry on testing until AF due date! :shrug:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker - woo hoo! Bring on the bfp! Time is flying by, can't believe you are so close again already. Prob feels like forever to you though.


----------



## mohini12

thanks hope,Tella
everything went well.i am at home now.2nd iui will done tommorow.i am feeling little weakness and nausea.


----------



## Nicker

Still 9 days to beta. I don't plan on testing again until Thursday or Friday. Going to try to hold out until Friday or even Saturday.


----------



## LouTTC1

I'm supposed to test on Friday.

I'm going to try and be good and resist until Friday morning if I can.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's so hard to wait isn't it? Stay strong ladies, and if you give in I hope it shows positive


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies :wave: Hope everyone had a nice weekend.

Nicker  hope the next nine days go by quickly for you. FXD :dust:

LouTTC1  Friday will be here soon!! FXD! :dust:

Angels  welcome :hi: GL with your first cycle with IUI. FXD

Mohini  YAY for IUI and being PUPO! :dust:

MommyMel  hopefully youll get a BFP with the blood test this morning. :dust:

Equal  congrats! :yipee: 

Oneof14 - :hugs: Hope you are feeling better. :hugs:

Tella - can't wait for you to have your IUI this week and we can be PUPO together. :happydance:

Well there is definitely one good follie and maybe another. I'm going to do another shot tonight then tomorrow I have another u/s and blood work. They want me to bring my trigger shot with me and probably do the IUI on Wed. :happydance: Now I'm praying real hard that my lining gets a little thicker. Dr didn't seem concerned and said if he felt it wasn't good he would give me something to help. It is about 7 right now and he thinks it'll be fine by Wed. 

I'm so shocked and excited! I really hope this works for us.[-o&lt;


----------



## AMP26

Hello ladies! I'm am going in for my first IUI this week... a little nervous about the whole thing! I have my cd10 blood work and ultrasound tonight and we're just praying that at least one follicle has grown enough. Hopefully we'll get good news from our RE and we'll be able to do the IUI soon. These past few weeks have taken FOREVER! I'm sure the next two weeks will be torture as well!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tella

LouTTC > My normal response would have been to wait a few days but this cycle im gonna be test crazy and test everyday from 1DPO. Gl hope it is a bfp coming in!!!

Nicker > That&#8217;s great news! on which test is that 10/20? I hope the time flies, as it will help me as well. When you test for your bfp I will only have 5 days left till my BETA! :happydance:

Mohini > Glad it went well, GL for the last one tomorrow! Its normaly to feel tired and drained, I think its from the stress build up before hand. Just relax tonight and have a good nights rest!

Bastetgrrl > Here we come PUPO!!!!!!

AMP > GL!! Dont stress its not bad at all.


----------



## bastetgrrl

AMP26 said:


> Hello ladies! I'm am going in for my first IUI this week... a little nervous about the whole thing! I have my cd10 blood work and ultrasound tonight and we're just praying that at least one follicle has grown enough. Hopefully we'll get good news from our RE and we'll be able to do the IUI soon. These past few weeks have taken FOREVER! I'm sure the next two weeks will be torture as well!
> 
> Good luck everyone!

:hi: Hope everything goes well with your first IUI. I will also have my first IUI this week. Grow follie grow. :dust:


----------



## LouTTC1

Tella said:


> LouTTC > My normal response would have been to wait a few days but this cycle im gonna be test crazy and test everyday from 1DPO. Gl hope it is a bfp coming in!!!

I like to say I won't test until the end of the week but I'm 90% sure that I know what I'll be doing as soon as I wake up tomorrow! Bet I can't even go one day without testing! :haha:

I do have something like 21 ICs left at home!


----------



## drsquid

when the clinic called today to schedule my us i vented all over the poor front desk lady about how unhappy i am with the sperm issues. came in to work an hour early to make up for leaving (which my coworker said he thought was crazy because no one cares if i run out but.. i still feel bad). this gives me a bit more flexibility in terms of my comfort with staying there longer and talking to the doc. im worried though because when i get this upset/angry etc i get rather irrational and argumentative. ie nothing anyone says is the right answer and just pisses me off. i will give this one last go with them as it is too late to find anyone else this cycle. They WILL provide me with a sperm count. they WILL NOT leave my damn sperm sitting on the counter and will defrost it properly.


----------



## Nicker

Tella both on the same day maybe a little faint line on the 10 but tomorrow for sure gone.


----------



## jchic

Equal! I am absolutely THRILLED to hear this! I know how upset you were the past IUI....see? God works in wonderful ways :) Congrats and I am praying that little bean is a superglue sticky one :) xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Drsquid - atta girl! This is the side of you that needed to come out in order to get what you want. How did the front desk clerk/nurse react to you about all the issues? I love your attitude :) tell the wiener to do the damn count! Lol

Lou ttc- 21 tests? Oh man your totally testing daily if not more than :)

Amp26 - good luck with your follie scan tonight. Who knows maybe your a quick responder and will be ready for trigger by tomorrow!

Mohini- good luck with IUI #2 tomorrow!

All the others waiting for their follies to grow, hope you respond well to meds :)


----------



## drsquid

i seem to have snapped out of my funk
so i talked to him today. he said that at ucsf they did a sperm count on every sample everytime and it was pretty much always normal. that sperm donors are selected for their ability to produce super high counts. he apparently didnt realize that it was really bugging me and that the reason they dont do it is because it is a waste of money for the patient (greater than $100 lab charge for "analysis") and really doesnt mean much in terms of outcome (in that even if it is "low" for a donor, it is still high). that being said im still getting it checked next time.. i think a lot of my being upset was just a general hormonal depression/anger thing. usually when i get that way it is sort of free floating and this time i had something to point it at. he again told me what i pretty much already knew which is that i dont qualify as "infertile" as you have to have tried for 6 months and failed, which i havent, and i still fall in the range of statistically normal. he gave me the option of sticking with femara for another cycle or going on to injectibles. and i decided to go with the injectibles because apparently stats with femara are 5-10% per cycle and injectibles put it up to 20% or so. i feel a lot better after talking to him. he has done a lot of research on lowering the cost of fertility treatments and providing care to a wider range of income groups which translates to elimination of uneeded tests (ie af and a day 3 us is plenty to start the next cycle. no beta required to be "sure" etc).


----------



## Nicker

Well it seems as though progesterone has made me into one crabby teacher. My tolerance level is about zero. Never realized it until during first period today. I feel kind of like a honey badger.


----------



## DaisyQ

Squid, I'm so glad you are feeling better. Sounds like you had a productive conversation. I couldn't agree more that injectables is the way to go. Wish I could do them myself this cycle, but the nurse told me it's too late.


----------



## mamadreams

Hays :) said:


> Congrats mamadreams & equal :) may I ask what your symptoms were?

Hi Hays,

The only symptom I had was a bad cold that I got the day after the IUI. Other than that, I had nothing. Some say, the cold lowered my immune system which made it easier for the sperm to swim...I don't know if there is any truth to that.

Good luck! I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies!!

Thanks so much for the love, second beta it tomorrow....

called the clinic today and they said that my levels were 28.7. I have no idea what that means lol

Please keep me posted on how you are all doing!


----------



## Nicker

Equal said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Thanks so much for the love, second beta it tomorrow....
> 
> called the clinic today and they said that my levels were 28.7. I have no idea what that means lol
> 
> Please keep me posted on how you are all doing!

Good luck tomorrow Equal!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Equal, we're pulling for you! The number of your beta would depend more on the day it was taken.
https://boards.babyzone.com/beta-hcg-chart-t3419080.html
Have a look, now this isn't to say outside these ranges never happens this is just what is considered normal.


----------



## Nicker

Hey ladies,

I have done some thinking today and I think I have made some decisions. Intuition is telling me I am out this cycle. I know that there is still half of my two week wait left but something is just telling me nope. I believe I will be taking two (maybe 3) months off after this tww wait. During that time I will take CoQ10 and maybe do acupuncture. If taking time off means I run out of time then I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Nicker

usamom - you had a beta today didn't you?


----------



## drsquid

first gonal f shot done.. wheee


----------



## Nicker

drsquid said:


> first gonal f shot done.. wheee

Squid I hope you get some nice juicy follies!


----------



## angels2012

Hopeful42nd said:


> Good luck Equal, we're pulling for you! The number of your beta would depend more on the day it was taken.
> https://boards.babyzone.com/beta-hcg-chart-t3419080.html
> Have a look, now this isn't to say outside these ranges never happens this is just what is considered normal.

Hopeful42nd: Just curious, do you remember how many mature follicles you had with each successful IUI?

Thanks!!!


----------



## drsquid

nicker- thanks.. in reading a few threads it seems the dose he has me on is quite high but.. whatever.. and id say buck up and think positive but quite frankly im not sure it matters what we think. i dont believe we can influence anything by positive or negative thinking and that is a GOOD thing. the end result is what it is and there is nothing we can do to influence that (beyond the obvious of meds and proper timing after that it is out of our hands). people telling me they were sure it worked etc gave me false hope, dreams of babies and being told i was pregnant gave me false hope. do i think you are out? nope.. not til af arrives. but i think you gotta do what works/feels right for you. and if that is being negative so be it, positive, so be it.. i dont believe we can somehow "know" the results in advance. i too share the feeling of "this will never work" and that i cant get pregnant.. doc said today that it is totally common, that after a few failed cycles we ALL feel that way. it will be what it is. my fingers are crossed that you are wrong and that you have a beautiful surprise at the end of your tww


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Nicker said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I have done some thinking today and I think I have made some decisions. Intuition is telling me I am out this cycle. I know that there is still half of my two week wait left but something is just telling me nope. I believe I will be taking two (maybe 3) months off after this tww wait. During that time I will take CoQ10 and maybe do acupuncture. If taking time off means I run out of time then I guess it wasn't meant to be.

I'm sorry you are feeling that way, I know how frustrating it can be! I'm going to keep thinking you are going to get your BFP this cycle! 

AFM, AF showed up today. I am going to call the dr tomorrow to see if I can stop taking the progesterone. I am also taking the next two months off. I need to spend some time getting the hormones out of my system (before I start pumping them right back in!). I am hoping it's not a mistake, but hopefully all the supplements and acupuncture will help.


----------



## LouTTC1

Morning all.

Sorry if this is TMI but I had a bit of bleeding this morning. I've now got the cramping feelings that normally mean that AF will fully arrive later today or tomorrow (I'm about 11 dpiui if I count the day after as day 1).

I've been taking progesterone and on Sunday night I didn't take my dose. I did take it first thing Monday though and the regular one on Monday night. I know stopping progesterone can bring on AF and I hope by forgetting I didn't ruin our chances. 

I know I'm not fully out just yet but think I will be by tomorrow. Good luck to everyone else in their TWW or waiting for IUI. :flower:


----------



## mohini12

sorry Lou
you had bleeding.and i dont think it is beause you missed your progstrone.sometime it happens even after medication.so relax.it may be implantation bleeding.f.c for you
my 2nd round of iui had completed today.feeling nausea and tired.


----------



## Tella

drsquid > I understand keeping the costs down but then I think they should give you an option on the additional costs. Yay on first GonalF shot!!!! only a few more to go, GROW FOLLIES GROW

nicker > hope the progesterone eases up on you. But I know how you feel, last month we where eating out and DH was stealing chips of my plate and I almost wanted to ask him if he wants my plate :haha: and I never mind sharingits was quite funny when I told him the next day :lol:

I do hope your intuition is wrong and that you will in fact get that bfp this month! Also you are not running out of time yet, lots of ppl have babies at 40, so if it is a break your body needs then do it and maybe try a different injection if there is a next time.

Daisy > Good luck with the pills, it is gonna be your last iui and you wont need injectables :winkwink:

LouTTC > I dont think one missed dose can make AF come, normally it takes me 3-4 days before I get my AF after stopping. Fxd for implantation bleeding!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mohini > Sorry about the nausea, hope you feel better quickly and that your TWW is quick!!!

AFM > Had my follie scan this morning, and all looks great :D I have 2 on the left of 26mm & 18mm and 1 on the right that is 14mm that might catch up but not sure. Doing trigger tonight and IUI on Thursday morning. It is perfect timing as its my stepdad, that passed away 4 years ago, birthday so I hope it brings us some luck! Im also feeling very bloated and it hurts if I sit forward for to long.

I just went and bought my 12 hpt's and a digital :happydance: Pink ones are 20miu and the blue 10miu :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120327-00710.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nicker

Thanks Squid, Tella, and Babyonmyown 

Squid you are right there is no way of knowing. *Last month I was so confident I was pg and obviously I wasn't. *I have read more posts in the last six days of situations like mine ending in a - than the other way around.*Maybe it is the hormones bringing me down, maybe it is the ttc wearing me down, maybe it is that tomorrow would be my dad's birthday. All I know is that I am just finding hard to be rah rah I'm in the two week wait and this going to happen for me right now.*

I just need a place to vent. My family doesn't have a clue that I am even ttc and I have two friends that I talk to but I am pretty sure they are sick of hearing about my menstrual cycle and the dark side of progesterone.*

I don't know if I just made any sense or not. It is five am and I didn't sleep much and I am on the emotional side.


----------



## Nicker

Yay Tella! They look pretty.

Equal - Fx for you today!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

angels2012 said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Equal, we're pulling for you! The number of your beta would depend more on the day it was taken.
> https://boards.babyzone.com/beta-hcg-chart-t3419080.html
> Have a look, now this isn't to say outside these ranges never happens this is just what is considered normal.
> 
> Hopeful42nd: Just curious, do you remember how many mature follicles you had with each successful IUI?
> 
> Thanks!!!Click to expand...

I can find out for sure tomorrow when I go for my ultrasound the sizes, but I know the last one I had 3-4 in mature range. The first time I think was 2 or maybe 3. I think I always had more than 1 but the odd cycles I had one huge (like 30) and one like 17 or 18mm.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker - I am so sorry your feeling hopeless but I know the feeling!i know how I felt when I was so sure I was out that last cycle, and it was you ladies who helped try to cheer me up a bit! I'm not going to lie, it didn't change my feeling, but he'll I was wrong, so what do I know?
Keeping a plan in mind for the future is good too, that way you don't feel so helpless and confused if it doesnt turn out positive. Every month is a learning experience, getting someone pregnant is not an exact science but hey they've done pretty well at giving us the tools they have!
:hugs: I hope you are wrong!


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
my 2nd round of iui was today.i am at home now and feeling little cramp and discomfort in abdoman. when i went for loo there was mucus when i wiped.is something wrong?i am worried.


----------



## Tella

mohini12 said:


> hi ladies
> my 2nd round of iui was today.i am at home now and feeling little cramp and discomfort in abdoman. when i went for loo there was mucus when i wiped.is something wrong?i am worried.

Mucus is good as it means you are ovulating but i think it is rather the lubricant gel they use when inserting the catheter. Put your legs up and relax for today its the best thing you can do for the little :spermy:


----------



## DaisyQ

Nicker, :hugs: I know how you are feeling, it's how I always get during the latter part of my TWW too. Hang in there. There's nothing any of us can say that will affect the outcome or how you are feeling, or will feel about it, but know that we are all here supporting you.


----------



## Nicker

Sorry ladies. I'll update page 1 tonight. Jchic beta today?


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic is on CD2 - she is starting her injectable cycle! Yay for Jchic!

Question ladies...

Can follicles get TOO big on clomid?? How big is too big?

I'm concerned because last time on day 11, my follies were 22 and 25 cm, which seems good sized. This cycle my RN wants me to come in on CD 12 - I worry my follies might become overripe. Am I stressing over nothing?


----------



## drsquid

put me down as cycle day 4, iui #4, doing injectibles (gonal f)


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh yeah, Nicker - 

IUI #2, Clomid 100 mg CD 3-7, IUI will most likely be on 4/6 and 4/7. :flower:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies...popping in to say hi. We are going back to the RE tonight for all of our blood results from the past month. so hopefully he tells us everything is ok and we can start our IVF journey. Congrats to all the BFP's and :hugs: to everyone AF got <3


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Everyone! Wow, this thread has grown! It's hard to keep up with eveyone! 

Nicker - Sorry you're feeling a bit down. It's so challenging staying balanced and keeping any sort of real sanity during this journey. We're here to help you thorugh it. However, you are definitely not out till AF arrives. When I got my BFP I thought for sure I was out too and was very surprised to get a + test. 

I just wanted to quickly pop in. Not much to report. I have my us tomorrow and will know more after that. I already have ovulation symptoms though. We told DH's parents and they were supportive (to our faces at least). Anyway, I am exhausted. I hope I can get to bed early. 

Have a lovely evening everyone! I will write more when we have an empty house again.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Wow ladies, I've fallen behind just from yesterday's post. Hope everything is doing well. 

Good luck to those getting IUIs this week and for those in the TWW. :dust:

AFM - just had another accu appt. Wasn't as relaxing as I hoped since it felt rushed. The waiting room was packed when I left and my appt is supposed to be the last of the day so must be lots of IVF transfers since they can get scheduled outside of normal business hours.

My IUI is tomorrow and I'm hoping that everything works out. I've got one nice follie ready to go with great lining so I'm thinking positive. :thumbup:


----------



## Jacquelyn718

bastetgrrl said:


> Wow ladies, I've fallen behind just from yesterday's post. Hope everything is doing well.
> 
> Good luck to those getting IUIs this week and for those in the TWW. :dust:
> 
> AFM - just had another accu appt. Wasn't as relaxing as I hoped since it felt rushed. The waiting room was packed when I left and my appt is supposed to be the last of the day so must be lots of IVF transfers since they can get scheduled outside of normal business hours.
> 
> My IUI is tomorrow and I'm hoping that everything works out. I've got one nice follie ready to go with great lining so I'm thinking positive. :thumbup:

Goodl luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Froliky and Bastetgrrl. Fx for you both!
:dust:


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies,

second beta was 86.9, up from 28 so I guess thats good? Still on the low side i think, but its definitely doubling!

Nicker -- please dont give up hope. I was feeling the same way, there is always a chance

how is everyone else?


----------



## Equal

today im 16dpiui


----------



## Nicker

Equal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> second beta was 86.9, up from 28 so I guess thats good? Still on the low side i think, but its definitely doubling!
> 
> Nicker -- please dont give up hope. I was feeling the same way, there is always a chance
> 
> how is everyone else?

Equal it has more than doubled so I would say that is a good sign!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay equal! Great news!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah equal! That's great and it's definately increasing nicely! It just means you implanted later. It happens.
I'm good, not so sick now, have an US tomorrow aft, I'll be 12w3d!


----------



## Nicker

Okay so there are two of us IUI #3ers left to test for March. We still have 2 spots on the :bfp: for IUI#3 which I declared were being filled this month. Tella its just me and you kid!.. Today I am not negative and I am not positive.... I am just meh. Tomorrow is 7dpiui. Halfway through the tww.


----------



## fertilesoul

Equal said:


> second beta was 86.9, up from 28 so I guess thats good? Still on the low side i think, but its definitely doubling!

Woohoo Equal. That looks like a great rise. If you check out betabase.info (a collection of beta values in viable pregnancies), your numbers fall within that range and more than doubled too. Very happy for you. Is your doctor ordering more beta HCGs or going to schedule an ultrasound for later? Well, wishing you the best!


----------



## angels2012

DaisyQ said:


> Jchic is on CD2 - she is starting her injectable cycle! Yay for Jchic!
> 
> Question ladies...
> 
> Can follicles get TOO big on clomid?? How big is too big?
> 
> I'm concerned because last time on day 11, my follies were 22 and 25 cm, which seems good sized. This cycle my RN wants me to come in on CD 12 - I worry my follies might become overripe. Am I stressing over nothing?

The RE had us trigger my Ovulation at 18mm on just Femara no IUI.


----------



## Tella

Daisy > I have no idea if follicles can get to big, I think if they are to big they will just ovulate :shrugg:

haj > Hope everything went well and you can start with your IVF journey soon!!!!!

froliky > Its great if the family is supportive, hope you have ur IUI in perfect timing!!!! Gl for the scan today!!

Bastetgrrl > GL with your IUI today, everything will be fine and you gonna catch that eggy!!!!!!!!!!!

Equal > Cant wait to see your doubled numbers tomorrow!

Hopeful > GL with the scan, cant wait to see some pics of bean!!!!!

Nicker > Thanks :hugs: and oh yes those spots are sitting waiting for us :D In less than 24hrs I will be PUPO!!!!!!!!!!

AFM > My ovaries are very uncomfortable when I sit in certain positions, especially on the left but I suppose its from the follies that is growing their last little bit. Im hoping the right one of 14mm yesterday has caught up and is 18mm by tomorrow.

Accu this morning was awesome, very in tune and the qi is flowing nicely. IUI is tomorrow morning early, DH must be there at 7:30 and I presume he is gonna do the IUI even earlier this time. I just hope we have good sperm numbers tomorrow and healthy sperm, DH had stage fright last night for the first time and couldn&#8217;t finish. I was devastated and are just praying for good numbers tomorrow.


----------



## mohini12

hi Tella
goodluck for iui tomorrow.hope you get bfp this time.finger crossed for you
i had 2nd round of iui yesterday.is it safe to sex after iui?


----------



## Tella

My FS tells me to BD the night of the IUI but nothing thereafter till Beta. Not sure why, but im gonna ask tomorrow.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies sitting here in the waiting room while :spermy: get washed. Nervous and excited. Hope to update later.


----------



## DaisyQ

GL Bastet! So excited for you! :dust:

:dust: Tella! Hope this time is the last time!

Nicker, :dust: I hope you and Tella are the two outstanding BFPs for March!

AFM, I just talked to my doctor and asked when I should be coming in for monitoring next week, based on the fact that my follicles were 22 and 25 mm on CD 11 last cycle. The nurse had said to come in on CD 12, but I worry that I may be overripe at that point. At first he said, "well, 21mm and 22mm are perfect sizes for triggering, so one day shouldn't make a big difference." I had to correct him and remind him that one was 22 and the other was 25. He said, yeah, the 25 is getting to be on the larger side, and suggested that I come in on Wednesday for monitoring (CD 11 like last time). He said if I'm not ready, I'll have to come back again the next day. 

Then I asked him about back to back IUIs (because my IUI last time was at 24 hours post trigger, and I think it was too early - my chart shows I ovulated the DAY after the IUI). And he said OK, but he wants to do them at 12 and 36 hours after trigger (which means, I'm triggering myself). I said OK. But ladies, I had thought they would be at 24 and 48 hours after trigger. ?? It seems most people doing IUIs do one IUI at 36 hours post trigger, or two at 24 and 48 hours... I think the one at 12 hours post trigger will be a complete wash - way too early, based on what happened last time. I was too flustered on the phone to make this point, but maybe I'll ask him about it when I see him on Wednesday - if 12 and 36 hours are appropriate, given I probably didn't ovulate last time until ~45 hours after the trigger. :shrug:


----------



## oneof14

Daisy, my FS does btb iui's, one is at 12 hours after trigger and the other is 36 hours.


----------



## oneof14

bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies sitting here in the waiting room while :spermy: get washed. Nervous and excited. Hope to update later.

Good luck!!! Fx for excellent counts!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Thanks


----------



## Hays :)

Good luck Bastetgrrl & Tella :dust: :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks oneof14. How are you doing? Hanging in there? What's the plan for this cycle?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All,

I just have a minute because my students get here in a few, but I wanted to say good luck to those with IUI's today! I hope all of you in the TWW have time going by quickly! My fingers are crossed for you! Everyone getting ready. . . GOOD LUCK! I hope you all have GREAT follicles!

AFM, AF showed up Monday night so obviously I am out again this cycle. I am going to take April and maybe May off as well as I am traveling in April and I feel like my body (and emotions) need a break. I am thinking about going to a different RE that a few of my friends have used so I am going to try to get an appointment to see him. I will of course keep checking in (and stalking) all of you. I hope to see lots of BFPs coming up!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck baby. :flower: maybe a break is just what you need. A lady on another thread just conceived on her own after a failed IVF, so you never know what can happen. :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

babyonmyown- sorry about af. i know the feeling.. im sorta at the bullheaded break point of damn it... im just gonna keep trying and escalating til it works vs.. screw this. i quit.. daisy- im pretty sure she is doing this single thus... for us there is no.. try the natural way. it is docs help or nothing. 

did my 2nd gonal f shot last night. i was out at a bar playing trivia. my friends convinced me i had to go to the bathroom to do it. asked the bouncer if they had a sharps container but they didnt. (he is a friend of mine). we ended up winning btw. i swear about an hour after the shot i was exhausted.. but i was tired to start with so who knows. i was told id have fewer side effects but so far i tolerated femara better. but if it works.. fingers crossed meds arrive like they are supposed to today. had them sent to work cause they need a signature and the cats still havent grown their opposible thumbs.


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks oneof14. How are you doing? Hanging in there? What's the plan for this cycle?

Im hanging in, that's the best way to describe it. I have not been much fun lately. I am basically doing the same as last month Femera, but the dosage was upped. during the tww, we are going to meet with the doctor to discuss IVF for next month. Thanks for asking.


----------



## froliky2011

Popping in quickly....

Good Luck Basetgrrl! 

Sorry Babyonmyown! :hugs: Enjoy your reprieve.

My us was good. They gave me a trigger and this morning I had my LH surge. The mc has really changed my cycle a bit. My lining looked good and so did the follicle. IUI #4 is tomorrow in the morning.

Hi to everyone else!!! :dust:


----------



## diliapickle

Good luck Basetgrrl and Froliky!! :dust: And to everyone else in the pre-TWW and TWW! 

I had a panic this morning when I went in for my us because I needed to be ready to do IUI's tomorrow and Friday as I leave for a conference on Saturday. My doctor is out of town so I saw a new one. He didnt read that I was leaving and checked and goes oh yeah you have a few more days... I panic and go I DONT HAVE A FEW MORE DAYS! (hormones are really kicking in this time!) and he goes ok let me look again. He then decides that I should be ok with only one more day of Bravelle today (drive an hour to have to pick that up) and then trigger tomorrow with IUI Friday and Saturday morning right before heading to airport! I really hope that they really are ready (I actually had 4! this time but only two are close 16, 14, 12, 10) when I go for IUI as I don't want to do the b2b and pay the $600 if they aren't but also don't want to not try! So lots of hope and prayers right now that this works!


----------



## KISKA777

Hi ladies,
I wanted to ask a questiokn, and I am not sure if this is proper forum.
I had a shot of Novarel, and I tested it 2 days ago, showing pregnant... Obviously it is still the shot - I am 6dp iui, and I wanted to know how long this shot stays inthe system... thank you.


----------



## diliapickle

Kiska - each person is different as it depends on your metabolism and how much you took. When I did 10,000 it wasn't out until 10days past trigger and when I did 5,000 it was out by 7 days past. Good luck that you see a real (non trigger!) BFP soon! :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh, babyonmyown. :dohh: Please forgive my idiocy/ignorance. :hugs:

Good luck dilia!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So I had my ultrasound done today.
Baby is great measuring a week ahead but she said this is one of the lease accurate times to measure for size as they stop crown/rump and start using circumference...anyways my due date is still oct 7th.
Two arms, two legs, giant head, full face, nice steady heart rate, all looks great. Go for the second US part on May 16th to find out for sure the results and for gender scan. Before that I go for bloodwork again in late april. the great news about the next ultrasound is they use regular and also show you in 3D! Should be super cool!

Here is the pic she gave me, which she had way better ones, but beggers cant be choosers. :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww, what a cutie!

Hopeful, what was the timing on your IUIs

Oneof14, a discussion of IVF sounds good. We are going in to see the doctor during my 2WW wait as well to discuss next steps. I may do IVF next, or do a natural cycle, then a injectable, then IVF. We'll see what he says.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

First pregnancy was 24hrs after natural lh surge detected from bloodwork. This pregnancy was 36 hours post trigger shot. And thank you for the compliment.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks lady!! :flower: OH I CAN'T WAIT! I just want to be preggers already!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hear ya, it's such a long road and do frustrating, but keep at it! It'll happen for you!


----------



## oneof14

Hopeful, how cute!! how are you feeling??

Daisy, I am praying this IUI works, but this will be our 3rd and we thought about injectables, but honestly, I'm no spring chicken and I think IVF would be best. Of course I will see what the doctor has to say. My hubby usually travels a in May/June, sometimes an entire month. So we will have to see how that plays in as well.


----------



## wantbabysoon

I am just checking in to say Hi!! 
I had my 2nd IUI last month which resulted in BFN and I have decided to take a break for a couple of months. Me and DH are still deciding if we should go for IUI#3 or IVF but I read that you ladies feel that IUI#3 should be the way to go. I am just confused because insurance doesnt pay anything and everything is out of pocket. Oh, well I have a month or so to decide.
Congrats to all you ladies who have a BFP and :dust: to everyone in the TWW.


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Hopeful42nd said:


> So I had my ultrasound done today.
> Baby is great measuring a week ahead but she said this is one of the lease accurate times to measure for size as they stop crown/rump and start using circumference...anyways my due date is still oct 7th.
> Two arms, two legs, giant head, full face, nice steady heart rate, all looks great. Go for the second US part on May 16th to find out for sure the results and for gender scan. Before that I go for bloodwork again in late april. the great news about the next ultrasound is they use regular and also show you in 3D! Should be super cool!
> 
> Here is the pic she gave me, which she had way better ones, but beggers cant be choosers. :thumbup:
> View attachment 364045

What a cute little perfect baby :)


----------



## DaisyQ

I hear you oneof14. I am anxious to get the ball rolling as well. I know I'm a couple years younger, but I'm starting to really worry about my age. 

Part of me wants to move forward with IUI #3 with injectables because the injectable IUIs have the greatest rates of success and I want peace of mind that I did three IUIs to maximize my chances for success with that method. But part of me just wants to move on to IVF already. Another factor is timing with us too. If we do IVF next, I think we can start the cycle after this one. If decide to do one more IUI with injectables, then I'm going to have to sit out at least one cycle, maybe 2, because of travel. And I am impatient girl. I have a feeling we will go with the third IUI with injectables, but I'll let you know what my doc thinks. xxoo Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

daisy- the upside to doing a round with injections is you at least know how you respond. so it isnt wasted time if it doesnt work


----------



## oneof14

My thoughts exactly Daisy. The problem too is I dont love my doctor, I feel like hes so paranoid about other things, like I tested positive for the cyctic fibrosis gene, my hubby negative and he made such a BIG deal about him getting tested for 32 more mutations of the disease, which by the way ended up negative. I was like is this necessary?!?! I feel like he should be concentrating more on why I'm not getting pg. I want the entire process to be over already. The office is so convenient to our home and its easier for us to make the appt's then come to work. To research another FS seems to exhausting to me, as I am already mentally exhausted! 

The thought of being intimate and getting pg is beyond me now. Some woman dont know how lucky they have it not to have to go through such a sensative processes with doctors, techs, nurses, rather than your own husband!! I am frustated and scared and sad and I have no answers, as many of us!! 

Wow, that felt good to get out.. lol.. sorry for the rant!!


----------



## daydream

Hi ladies, wanted to join in as I just had my third IUI this morning. We did 150iu of gonal f CD3-CD8. I went in for my u/s on CD9 and had three follicles ready to go. Triggered Monday evening and had the IUI this morning at 36 hours after. 

This is my first gonal f cycle, and I hope it's what we need to get our BFP! 

GL and :dust: to the other ladies with their IUIs today. I've been crampy ever since, I guess ovulating three eggs is hard work! But I'm relieved because we got the timing just perfect!


----------



## unaspenser

I expect to start IUI next month, waiting to hear back from our doctor about the specifics. :)


----------



## drsquid

daydream- fingers crossed for you. this is my first gonal cycle too


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hopeful42nd said:


> So I had my ultrasound done today.
> Baby is great measuring a week ahead but she said this is one of the lease accurate times to measure for size as they stop crown/rump and start using circumference...anyways my due date is still oct 7th.
> Two arms, two legs, giant head, full face, nice steady heart rate, all looks great. Go for the second US part on May 16th to find out for sure the results and for gender scan. Before that I go for bloodwork again in late april. the great news about the next ultrasound is they use regular and also show you in 3D! Should be super cool!
> 
> Here is the pic she gave me, which she had way better ones, but beggers cant be choosers. :thumbup:
> View attachment 364045

Awww...very cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nicker

March 29 looks like a good day to get pregnant!! Good luck tomorrow Tella and Frolicky!

Allie, what's up? Haven't heard from you in awhile.


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> So I had my ultrasound done today.
> Baby is great measuring a week ahead but she said this is one of the lease accurate times to measure for size as they stop crown/rump and start using circumference...anyways my due date is still oct 7th.
> Two arms, two legs, giant head, full face, nice steady heart rate, all looks great. Go for the second US part on May 16th to find out for sure the results and for gender scan. Before that I go for bloodwork again in late april. the great news about the next ultrasound is they use regular and also show you in 3D! Should be super cool!
> 
> Here is the pic she gave me, which she had way better ones, but beggers cant be choosers. :thumbup:
> View attachment 364045

Love it! It truly is amazing that just 12 weeks ago that was the cell the size of a pin head. 

Thank you so much for continuing to share with us hopeful. If I do manage to get pregnant I plan on sticking around here too. I guess I am obligated to, I have to maintain the first page. I am not sure if I can keep it up though with the growth of the thread.


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome daydream! 

Gl tella and frolicky!

Squid, you have an excellent point about iui with injectables. Thank you. 

Oneof13, please don't apologize for your rant. :hugs: I think we all feel or have felt the same way. To get pregnant from sex??? What a dream come true! I am happy to refer you to my doctor. I don't love him, but I will if he gets me pregnant! My friend just adores him. Anecdotally, it seems he has great success with IVF.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

You've done well Nicker! Thanks :)
I think the connections made on the thread shouldn't be tossed out just cause someone gets a bfp. We are in this together, and I can't wait till you all get your BFP's too!
It's going to happen. It really is amazing how that peach sized baby started as almost microscopic. It's becoming more real now, I can't wait to feel the baby move!

Bastetgrrl- yeah for being pupo!
Tella and Frolicky- :dust: looking forward to hear how it all went!
Ladies who are out, :hugs: your only out for one round but the mission continues, as does new hope!


----------



## Nicker

It is amazing the connections we can make with people even though we have never met face to face. You ladies truly have been a Godsend.


----------



## drsquid

sex? i vaguely remember that word.. ive sort of lost interest in even trying to find an SO. if one comes along thatd be great but.. im more interested in having a baby right now.


----------



## isela

Hopeful42nd said:


> So I had my ultrasound done today.
> Baby is great measuring a week ahead but she said this is one of the lease accurate times to measure for size as they stop crown/rump and start using circumference...anyways my due date is still oct 7th.
> Two arms, two legs, giant head, full face, nice steady heart rate, all looks great. Go for the second US part on May 16th to find out for sure the results and for gender scan. Before that I go for bloodwork again in late april. the great news about the next ultrasound is they use regular and also show you in 3D! Should be super cool!
> 
> Here is the pic she gave me, which she had way better ones, but beggers cant be choosers. :thumbup:
> View attachment 364045

Awww how cute little baby


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
my iui was on tuesday on cd 18. only one follicular size27*23 in right overy and ET 8mm no one in LO.i have a doubt that is there good chance to get bfp with only one folicular?


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, I will update properly tomorrow from my pc. But iui went great, waiting to O now. But DH's numbers where great! 30mil with 100% motility, so now the little :spermy: must just swim and find an eggy! PUPO for the next 13 days! :dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

mohini12 said:


> hi ladies
> my iui was on tuesday on cd 18. only one follicular size27*23 in right overy and ET 8mm no one in LO.i have a doubt that is there good chance to get bfp with only one folicular?

It only takes one egg and one sperm to make a baby so don't be doubtful. I only had one follie and I have all the hope in the world that it'll work. :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

Tella- Sounds like a wonderful iui! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Tella said:


> Hi girls, I will update properly tomorrow from my pc. But iui went great, waiting to O now. But DH's numbers where great! 30mil with 100% motility, so now the little :spermy: must just swim and find an eggy! PUPO for the next 13 days! :dust:

YAY! We are now TWW buddies! Let the countdown begin! :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

I want to say something. The mind is very powerful. I do believe thoughts are influential. Around 2008-2009 my DH was saying he did not want children. I love him and did not know what to do. He had legitimate reasons. A few years later I was having surgery on my breast and uterus. I truly believe that the thought of not having a child was killing me and both vital reproductive organs needed help. If my DH did not change his mind I may still have my polyp and lump in right breast. Just a thought. Take care ladies.


----------



## mohini12

Tella said:


> Hi girls, I will update properly tomorrow from my pc. But iui went great, waiting to O now. But DH's numbers where great! 30mil with 100% motility, so now the little :spermy: must just swim and find an eggy! PUPO for the next 13 days! :dust:

glad to know you had great iui.your DH's numbers are also look fantastic.my iui was on minday and tuesday and DH's numbers was25mil and 90% motility.we are at only 2days diffetance.hope both get bfp this time.good luck


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all.

Nicker can you please change me from LouTTC1 to this username? I came back to bnb with a new username for our assisted conception journey as I know a few people on here and didn't realise is was against the rules. It doesn't matter to me now who knows we are getting help with TTC.

Update on me:
I had a little bit of spotting on Tuesday first thing a tiny bit last night and a tiny bit this morning. I'm trying to get my head round the fact that it is probably the start of AF but I'm also being positive in thinking that she isn't here so I'm not out just yet! I have been doing IC's this week and this morning I thought I saw the faintest, faintest line but I it could line eye or general blurriness from being tired! Tomorrow is official testing day with the digi as it is 2 weeks after IUI.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tella- wonderful numbers! Great news, I hope you've O'd by now! :dust:

Mohini- I think by what you wrote you were saying you had two large eggs on the one side and none on the other within range. If that's the case your chances are great! All it takes is one ripe eggie and one of DH's best swimmers. He had great counts too. Good luck.

Lou- I hope what you've had is just implantation spotting or maybe your levels are not yet high enough to suppress all bleeding. It happens. If you saw a faint line within the time limit that is great news! Did you take a pic? Fx for tomorrows test!


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Welcome daydream!
> 
> Gl tella and frolicky!
> 
> Squid, you have an excellent point about iui with injectables. Thank you.
> 
> Oneof13, please don't apologize for your rant. :hugs: I think we all feel or have felt the same way. To get pregnant from sex??? What a dream come true! I am happy to refer you to my doctor. I don't love him, but I will if he gets me pregnant! My friend just adores him. Anecdotally, it seems he has great success with IVF.

Thank you and I may ask for specifics about your doctor. I will let you know after we discuss with my doctor our plan going further. My DH says the same thing about my doctor. If he gets us preganant, who cares whether we love him or not!


----------



## oneof14

Tella said:


> Hi girls, I will update properly tomorrow from my pc. But iui went great, waiting to O now. But DH's numbers where great! 30mil with 100% motility, so now the little :spermy: must just swim and find an eggy! PUPO for the next 13 days! :dust:

Tella, that's great!! F'xd for a BFP.. we certainly can us it on this thread!!


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> I want to say something. The mind is very powerful. I do believe thoughts are influential. Around 2008-2009 my DH was saying he did not want children. I love him and did not know what to do. He had legitimate reasons. A few years later I was having surgery on my breast and uterus. I truly believe that the thought of not having a child was killing me and both vital reproductive organs needed help. If my DH did not change his mind I may still have my polyp and lump in right breast. Just a thought. Take care ladies.

You are absolutely right about the mind!! Good luck today!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Good morning ladies,

I've been having some cramping today so I think that I have Oed and I just hope there are :spermy: still hanging out up there to catch the eggy. We :sex: this morning and will again this evening just to be on the safe side. 

I did finally figure out DH's numbers from yesterday: Total count 128 million, 95% motility, total motile count 122 million. Go :spermy: go!!!

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## AMP26

I had my first IUI last night. Dr. Said cm looked really good and we had 76 million :spermy: with 100% motility (post wash) So even though I was a little concerned about having only one follicle, I'm feeling pretty good overall! We BD'd this morning and will again tonight and twice tomorrow to make sure we don't miss that egg!!! Good luck everyone else... I'm going to focus on surviving the TWW!


----------



## Hays :)

Good luck AMP26! I had my 1st iui on the 21st March, AF due next Thursday.

:dust:


----------



## AMP26

Hays :) said:


> Good luck AMP26! I had my 1st iui on the 21st March, AF due next Thursday.
> 
> :dust:

Good luck Hays! I'm going to do my best to stay busy and not ss especially because I know the trigger shot can cause some pg symptoms. At least ur halfway done!


----------



## Lou1234

I didn't take a photo as it was such a light looking shadow I knew my phone wouldn't pick it up. I'm telling myself that I was imagining things though!

My concern now is if it was some sort of late implantation bleeding would the digi pick up anything tomorrow? I might buy some FRER on my way home tonight just for my own peace of mind. 

For us if this hasn't worked we have to have a month off before our next IUI. My hospital don't really like doing two in a row.

Good luck to those on their TWW or about to have IUI. Hope I get to read about more BFPs through March and April!


----------



## Hays :)

AMP26 said:


> Hays :) said:
> 
> 
> Good luck AMP26! I had my 1st iui on the 21st March, AF due next Thursday.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Good luck Hays! I'm going to do my best to stay busy and not ss especially because I know the trigger shot can cause some pg symptoms. At least ur halfway done!Click to expand...


I had a natural IUI and told myself not get my hopes up and ss but im doing just that now! :rofl:


----------



## daydream

Yay Tella - congrats on a good IUI! :dust:


----------



## daydream

AMP - so glad that the IUI went well!


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies....

Just another darn quick post...

We had the IUI and we had 24.8 million and 94.23% motile and 78.7% progressive. FX'd.

Good Luck to all of us in the TWW!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Hays :)

Good Luck Froliky :) :dust:


----------



## Jacquelyn718

froliky2011 said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> Just another darn quick post...
> 
> We had the IUI and we had 24.8 million and 94.23% motile and 78.7% progressive. FX'd.
> 
> Good Luck to all of us in the TWW!!!! :dust: :dust:

Those are great great numbers!


----------



## Kinerie

Dear Jaquelyn, wish you good luck for Monday!!! Please share your experience as I will be doing IUI next month and dreading it (been checking out scary pictures on the net :))...FX!!


----------



## Kinerie

Equal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Im sorry ive been MIA for a while, decided to take a break from everything tww related. I have my two iuis on Mar. 10 + 11 and did my blood preg. test today, and well, found out thatwe are in fact pregnant!
> 
> Im very skeptical at this point because the clinic told me that my number were very low so I have to go in on tues for a second test.
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers/thoughts!!!

OMG!!!! Dear Equal - all the best!! Everything will be just find, what a great-great news!!!! Keep us posted please :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## drsquid

yay frolicky and tella.. fingers crossed for you both. 

my ovaries are achy. another shot tonight and then tomorrow i get to go back and see how they are doing.. hopefully the doc will give me something to pick on him for tomorrow so i can regain my footing and stop feeling like i looked batshit.


----------



## Nicker

Okay so I am no longer feeling like I am out for this cycle. I really believe it was a combination of progesterone and dads birthday looming ahead of me that had put me in that funk. My dad would have been 70 years old yesterday. We lost him last January. He would have been a great grandpa. It really sad that he neve got that chance. 

Although I don't feel like I am out i am so scared to test yet I can't not test. It really is a catch22 for me. Those ics call me ever time I pee at home! Jerks! I am only 8dpiui yet they taunt me. "you know you wanna...". I feel like I should wait til 12dpiui but yet I really want to know when the bfp shows up so I can share the info to help others in tww and because I just want to know.


----------



## Nicker

Lou, what was against the rules?


----------



## diliapickle

froliky2011 said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> Just another darn quick post...
> 
> We had the IUI and we had 24.8 million and 94.23% motile and 78.7% progressive. FX'd.
> 
> Good Luck to all of us in the TWW!!!! :dust: :dust:

Good Luck Froliky! Those are great numbers!! Hope the TWW flies by and you see that BFP soon! :dust:


----------



## Kinerie

Nicker said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I have done some thinking today and I think I have made some decisions. Intuition is telling me I am out this cycle. I know that there is still half of my two week wait left but something is just telling me nope. I believe I will be taking two (maybe 3) months off after this tww wait. During that time I will take CoQ10 and maybe do acupuncture. If taking time off means I run out of time then I guess it wasn't meant to be.

Absolutely not, Nicker. You were the pillar of courage and good spirits up until now - it will happen, please do not despair!!! :hugs: If you feel like you need a break - of course, we are more than often drive ourselves crazy over this..so some distraction, diversion will do you good...But don't give up please!! :kiss:


----------



## Kinerie

Nicker said:


> Thanks Squid, Tella, and Babyonmyown
> 
> Squid you are right there is no way of knowing. *Last month I was so confident I was pg and obviously I wasn't. *I have read more posts in the last six days of situations like mine ending in a - than the other way around.*Maybe it is the hormones bringing me down, maybe it is the ttc wearing me down, maybe it is that tomorrow would be my dad's birthday. All I know is that I am just finding hard to be rah rah I'm in the two week wait and this going to happen for me right now.*
> 
> I just need a place to vent. My family doesn't have a clue that I am even ttc and I have two friends that I talk to but I am pretty sure they are sick of hearing about my menstrual cycle and the dark side of progesterone.*
> 
> I don't know if I just made any sense or not. It is five am and I didn't sleep much and I am on the emotional side.

Dear Nicker, please don't think that you are on your own. And if your friends are tired of hearing about what is so profoundly important to you - well, they are not good friends then, I am sorry to say...We all know how you feel and, in all honesty, I do believe that meds are to be blamed for our mind and mood swings, feeling depressed and miserable..It just doesn't sound like you at all to be in such negative and low spirits! Take a break, re-charge your batteries, whatever works for you but don't let yourself despair..Today is not the worst day you ever had and not the worst you will have (hopefully, not!)...So, please chin up and best foot forward! Spring - is the time for new hope, changes..Try to enjoy the sunshine and good vibes will be back in no time...:hugs:


----------



## Kinerie

bastetgrrl said:


> Wow ladies, I've fallen behind just from yesterday's post. Hope everything is doing well.
> 
> Good luck to those getting IUIs this week and for those in the TWW. :dust:
> 
> AFM - just had another accu appt. Wasn't as relaxing as I hoped since it felt rushed. The waiting room was packed when I left and my appt is supposed to be the last of the day so must be lots of IVF transfers since they can get scheduled outside of normal business hours.
> 
> My IUI is tomorrow and I'm hoping that everything works out. I've got one nice follie ready to go with great lining so I'm thinking positive. :thumbup:

Dear Batetgrrl, just wanted to wish you luck with your IUI! FX!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Kinerie

Good luck! He-he, you made me smile talking about your DH...same here, poor darling was sitting in that room for 45 minutes before the nurse came knocking on the door! That seems to do the trick :) FX!!!


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Nicker! I'm excited for you to test! I am in the same boat, and did my iui with donor 36 hours after the trigger so Im hoping you'll get you BFP as I think the timing will be perfect this time! GO NICKER :)


----------



## Kinerie

Dear Daisy, IUI should be done 24-36 hours after the trigger...


----------



## Kinerie

Good luck!!!


----------



## L4hope

Hello! 
I am a new member to the site, not sure if this is where I should be or not. I have been NTNP since Oct. '10. TTC since Jan. 2011. Had I pregnancy resulting in miscarriage. Ive gone through 4 rounds of Clomid twice with ovidrel shot to trigger O. I will be having my first IUI hopefully this Sunday 4/1. I have been feeling very anxious and nervous about it. I'm ready to get it done, but also dreading the TWW!


----------



## Kinerie

mohini12 said:


> hi ladies
> my iui was on tuesday on cd 18. only one follicular size27*23 in right overy and ET 8mm no one in LO.i have a doubt that is there good chance to get bfp with only one folicular?

Dear Mohini,
It takes one good egg :) That what they keep telling me..:hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker- 8 dpiui, hmm pll report that as early BFP's. It's a total catch 22, if it's not you'd be so disappointed but think 'maybe it was too early', and on you go to the next day to go through the same thing. I think it's just gotta be either your waiting, or go pee on sticks. For me I wanted to wait till 12dpiui, but I cracked at 11. If you think you should wait till 12 then try to wait, but if you cave we are on your side too. We are your support system no matter how this turns out! :hugs:

L4hope- you are in the right place! Welcome.


----------



## Kinerie

Tella said:


> Hi girls, I will update properly tomorrow from my pc. But iui went great, waiting to O now. But DH's numbers where great! 30mil with 100% motility, so now the little :spermy: must just swim and find an eggy! PUPO for the next 13 days! :dust:


Good luck, dear Tella!! It is amazing, isn't it, that men's numbers run in millions, and ours - in singles!! Not fair :dohh:


----------



## Kinerie

froliky2011 said:


> I want to say something. The mind is very powerful. I do believe thoughts are influential. Around 2008-2009 my DH was saying he did not want children. I love him and did not know what to do. He had legitimate reasons. A few years later I was having surgery on my breast and uterus. I truly believe that the thought of not having a child was killing me and both vital reproductive organs needed help. If my DH did not change his mind I may still have my polyp and lump in right breast. Just a thought. Take care ladies.

I totally agree with you. Thought is material and it is in our power to control them. Look at it this way: positive thoughts - positive attitude - positive hormones - positive eggies - positive pregnancy test! So, with spring out there - wish you all new hopes, more smiles and positive pregnancy tests!!! STAY POSITIVE!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Kinerie

Lou1234 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Nicker can you please change me from LouTTC1 to this username? I came back to bnb with a new username for our assisted conception journey as I know a few people on here and didn't realise is was against the rules. It doesn't matter to me now who knows we are getting help with TTC.
> 
> Update on me:
> I had a little bit of spotting on Tuesday first thing a tiny bit last night and a tiny bit this morning. I'm trying to get my head round the fact that it is probably the start of AF but I'm also being positive in thinking that she isn't here so I'm not out just yet! I have been doing IC's this week and this morning I thought I saw the faintest, faintest line but I it could line eye or general blurriness from being tired! Tomorrow is official testing day with the digi as it is 2 weeks after IUI.

Dear LouTTC1 - just wanted to wish you luck with your test!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

AMP26 said:


> I had my first IUI last night. Dr. Said cm looked really good and we had 76 million :spermy: with 100% motility (post wash) So even though I was a little concerned about having only one follicle, I'm feeling pretty good overall! We BD'd this morning and will again tonight and twice tomorrow to make sure we don't miss that egg!!! Good luck everyone else... I'm going to focus on surviving the TWW!

WOO HOO! Those are great numbers! Sounds like we are TWW buddies. When are you testing?


----------



## bastetgrrl

froliky2011 said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> Just another darn quick post...
> 
> We had the IUI and we had 24.8 million and 94.23% motile and 78.7% progressive. FX'd.
> 
> Good Luck to all of us in the TWW!!!! :dust: :dust:

WOO HOO! Welcome to the TWW with us. :dust:


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful of course I caved :rofl: still negative today.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker - lol :awww: soon, just not yet. :)


----------



## Kinerie

It is 8 days past ovulation..Fishing out for some signs of implantation but, of course, it is too early yet...The earliest can test is on the 10th of April..probably the hardest 2 weeks ever! :) the only "sign" is increased irritability, snapping out and simply constantly annoyed...Any ideas???


----------



## bastetgrrl

L4hope said:


> Hello!
> I am a new member to the site, not sure if this is where I should be or not. I have been NTNP since Oct. '10. TTC since Jan. 2011. Had I pregnancy resulting in miscarriage. Ive gone through 4 rounds of Clomid twice with ovidrel shot to trigger O. I will be having my first IUI hopefully this Sunday 4/1. I have been feeling very anxious and nervous about it. I'm ready to get it done, but also dreading the TWW!

Hello L4hope :wave: Welcome. I'm so sorry for your loss, I know how difficult that is. :hugs: Good luck with your first IUI on Sunday. :dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Nicker said:


> Hopeful of course I caved :rofl: still negative today.

((tsk tsk)) It's still too soon. :winkwink:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Kinerie said:


> It is 8 days past ovulation..Fishing out for some signs of implantation but, of course, it is too early yet...The earliest can test is on the 10th of April..probably the hardest 2 weeks ever! :) the only "sign" is increased irritability, snapping out and simply constantly annoyed...Any ideas???

Put your feet up and relax! I'd say stop symptom spotting but you won't. :blush:
It's normal. You are right in implantation time. So you really wouldn't get pregnancy symptoms yet. If you are looking for signs of implanting, little pinches or pulls in the uterus area, or tugging near the belly button are the most noticed.
That's what I felt


----------



## Kinerie

Hopeful42nd said:


> Kinerie said:
> 
> 
> It is 8 days past ovulation..Fishing out for some signs of implantation but, of course, it is too early yet...The earliest can test is on the 10th of April..probably the hardest 2 weeks ever! :) the only "sign" is increased irritability, snapping out and simply constantly annoyed...Any ideas???
> 
> Put your feet up and relax! I'd say stop symptom spotting but you won't. :blush:
> It's normal. You are right in implantation time. So you really wouldn't get pregnancy symptoms yet. If you are looking for signs of implanting, little pinches or pulls in the uterus area, or tugging near the belly button are the most noticed.
> That's what I feltClick to expand...

Dear Hopeful42nd,
Thank you...Of course now I will be feeling tags and pulls and pinches all the way to the 10th! Funny, how our minds work :) Last month I was CONVINCED I am pregnant - my ankles hurt, terrible back pain, nausea..And all this for entire week before I got my period! Ahhhh, another 10 days...Just hate myself for being so snappy and short-tempered..:dohh: thanks for support thought!!!


----------



## AMP26

I promised DH and BF that I would wait for the blood test so probably the 10th! I'm happy I have TWW buddies :) it will make it so much more bearable!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Kinerie said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinerie said:
> 
> 
> It is 8 days past ovulation..Fishing out for some signs of implantation but, of course, it is too early yet...The earliest can test is on the 10th of April..probably the hardest 2 weeks ever! :) the only "sign" is increased irritability, snapping out and simply constantly annoyed...Any ideas???
> 
> Put your feet up and relax! I'd say stop symptom spotting but you won't. :blush:
> It's normal. You are right in implantation time. So you really wouldn't get pregnancy symptoms yet. If you are looking for signs of implanting, little pinches or pulls in the uterus area, or tugging near the belly button are the most noticed.
> That's what I feltClick to expand...
> 
> Dear Hopeful42nd,
> Thank you...Of course now I will be feeling tags and pulls and pinches all the way to the 10th! Funny, how our minds work :) Last month I was CONVINCED I am pregnant - my ankles hurt, terrible back pain, nausea..And all this for entire week before I got my period! Ahhhh, another 10 days...Just hate myself for being so snappy and short-tempered..:dohh: thanks for support thought!!!Click to expand...

Lol, don't worry about it. It's normal and expected. I felt like that the cycle That failed too. This one I just kinda gave in, went with the flow, if I felt things I brushed them all off but put them in my calendar. One 10dpo I swore I was out as I got heavy lower back pain, and some regular AF cramping. It was still there at 11dpo and I tested and it was ever so faint. Never got anything else in the 2ww, just felt normal. Everyone is different, and most symptoms are caused by progesterone which we all have higher levels of in the 2ww anyways. 
Your going to do fine, just talk about whatever you need to. We are here to listen, rants and all!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay for all the new TWWers, bastet, tella, frolicky, AMP - wishing you a speedy TWW and early BFPs!


----------



## L4hope

Bastetgirl- thank you for the welcome. It's nice to know I'm not alone when all of our friends have gotten pregnant and had their babies while im still waiting. It looks like you are just a few days ahead of me on IUI. I'll find out for sure tomorrow after ultrasound and bloodwork. Hopefully the TWW will go quickly and end with good news!


----------



## drsquid

tomorrow is cd 7 us to see how the gonal f has treated the ovaries. i know something is going on cause they are twinging etc. im super hopeful for iui being next thurs (or less good fri) sat would be super difficult for me. fingers crossed


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi ladies, I figured I would join you guys. I did my first IUI last month in March and it was unsuccessful. My fertility cocktail that month was 50mg clomid days 3-7 and then trigger on CD 14 and IUI CD 16. I had one follicle, 22mm on the right side, OH's count post wash was 54 million but no luck. 

This month I was on 100mg clomid days 3-7, I got in March 31st for a follicle scan, I'm hoping to have 2 follicles so I have better odds. I have my ovidrel ready to go and hoping I'll get IUI on Monday.


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Nicker - lol :awww: soon, just not yet. :)

Haha. I know. As I was doing the dip I was thinking "You know it's too early and will negative. Maybe, just maybe there will be a faint line but don't be disappointed if their isn't. "


----------



## Nicker

Welcome ash! I think the two threads I follow have now officially pretty much merged.

You are hoping for IUI on Monday and I am hoping for a :bfp: on Monday!!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

L4hope said:


> Bastetgirl- thank you for the welcome. It's nice to know I'm not alone when all of our friends have gotten pregnant and had their babies while im still waiting. It looks like you are just a few days ahead of me on IUI. I'll find out for sure tomorrow after ultrasound and bloodwork. Hopefully the TWW will go quickly and end with good news!

Yes, I can relate...it is extremely difficult. I've even had friends m/c as well and still get pregnant have their babies before me. :sad1: So frustrating. 

Good luck with your appt tomorrow hopefully everything goes well and you'll be set for your IUI.


----------



## bastetgrrl

ashknowsbest said:


> Hi ladies, I figured I would join you guys. I did my first IUI last month in March and it was unsuccessful. My fertility cocktail that month was 50mg clomid days 3-7 and then trigger on CD 14 and IUI CD 16. I had one follicle, 22mm on the right side, OH's count post wash was 54 million but no luck.
> 
> This month I was on 100mg clomid days 3-7, I got in March 31st for a follicle scan, I'm hoping to have 2 follicles so I have better odds. I have my ovidrel ready to go and hoping I'll get IUI on Monday.

Hi Ash :wave:

Hope that your scan goes well on the 31st so that you can have your IUI on Monday. :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Nicker - I hope we both get what we want! You're on your 3rd IUI right? You definitely deserve it! We all do! Well best of luck and I'm sure you'll keep us updated :)

bastet - Thanks! I hope so too! Are you in your TWW? Best of luck to you!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Yep, just started the TWW.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well best of luck! I hope you get your bfp also! When are you going to test? I think this cycle I'm going to test everyday because I want to see the trigger leave and then the line maybe come back =D


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Fx drsquid, hope you get 3 nice fat follies!


----------



## bastetgrrl

I hate testing but the dr told me that I had to do a HPT on April 10th. All I can do now is hope and pray for the best. :thumbup: Don't get me wrong I could be a total POAS addict but it's SO hard seeing a BFN. 

Best of luck to you! Hopefully we'll all get BFPs this cycle!


----------



## Nicker

Ash - yup! Hoping third times the charm.


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash! Nice to see you here! Are you commuting to nj for your fertility appointments still? How are you liking living in NYC? 

I'm just a few days behind you. 

Squid, I think well be in the tww together. I will be doing my iui on Thursday & Friday probably.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daisy - I'm happy to see you here. Its nice to have someone goin through the same thing and so close too!! I think I'm 9 or 10 cd right now so you're only 4 or 5 days behind me. :) 
Yes I'm still commuting to nj for my appointments which is crazy but I know this doctor and I feel comfortable going to him so I think I'll just keep it that eat at least until IVF since with IUI I'm not there ALL the time. I feel like with ivf you go a lot more often. Uhm living in the city is definitely an adjustment and I'd say I'm doing okay.. Still some things I'm trying toget used to like walkin out of my apartment to see a million people walkin by and I'm still getting used to the subway but overall I like it :) 

I especially like being able to go have lunch with my honey :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww that's sweet! I love that you get to eat lunch with your honey. That's awesome. You'll get used to the hustle bustle soon enough. If it comes to doing iui with injectables (hopefully not because iui #2 is going to work for you), there is more frequent monitoring, so you might consider switching over then. You might also want to schedule an initial appointment ahead of time, as there can be a month (or three) wait list for a new patient. :flower:


----------



## isela

tomorrow is CD10 and going to have a follie scand hoping to have two follies FX!!


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies,

Good luck for everyone for your tww! Im loving how positive everyone is doing and I cant wait for you all to get a BFP!!


I had my 3rd beta today and it doubled again so my numbers are:

Beta 1: 27
Beta 2: 86.9
Beta 3: 180


I told them that I am still nervious so I am having a 4th beta done on saturday just to ease my mind. My first ultra is on April 9 @ 11:30! So excited but still super scared


----------



## Nicker

I am so happy for you equal!!! I sure hope I am following close behind you.


----------



## daydream

Equal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Good luck for everyone for your tww! Im loving how positive everyone is doing and I cant wait for you all to get a BFP!!
> 
> 
> I had my 3rd beta today and it doubled again so my numbers are:
> 
> Beta 1: 27
> Beta 2: 86.9
> Beta 3: 180
> 
> 
> I told them that I am still nervious so I am having a 4th beta done on saturday just to ease my mind. My first ultra is on April 9 @ 11:30! So excited but still super scared

Congratulations! I hope that fourth one gives you the confidence you need! :happydance:


----------



## fertilesoul

Equal: congrats, your numbers look good! :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats equal. Those are some good numbers. :thumbup:


----------



## L4hope

Equal- great news for you! Everything sounds great!

I just had my vaginal ultrasound this morning. I had one follicle at 19 and they said my lining is a little thin. They are doing bloodwork to see where I'm at and I will probably do the ovidrel shot tomorrow night and IUI on Monday. This appt has me feeling nervous and upset. I haven't had an issue with my lining before so I don't know how to feel about that. This whole process just has me on such an emotional roller coaster!


----------



## ashknowsbest

L4hope - sorry to hear about your lining. What dose of clomid were you on? I'm a little worried about my lining too as they put me on 100mg of clomid this cycle but I'm hoping that it won't be an issue. I'm sure it will though! I'm pretty sure it's a kind of easy fix. I think they give you progesterone if the lining is too thin ... ? I could be wrong but I thought that's what I read all over this site. Well, best of luck to you!


----------



## Nicker

You are exactly right ash. Progesterone to solve lining issues. If you take progeststerone though, symptom spotting is an absolute no no. It will make you go insane. Early pregnancy symptoms are caused by progesterone. I am so tired of being tired!!!!


----------



## mohini12

L4hope-my lining was also thin when i went for first ov scan.later on it grew as folicular grew big and biger. so don't worry wait for next scan.my lining thin until 25mm folicle.it trigged at 27mm that time lining was 8.4mm.
ash-sorry your last iui unsuccessful.i had meet you in other thread.what about your prolectine level?my prolectine is 35 on cabergolin and i had iui on 27march.


----------



## Tella

L4hope > Welcome :hi: Good luck with your IUI, it is really not that bad. Yay for a great follie, dont stress to much about the lining, clomid has that affect but the HCG and progesterone supp will help it to get nice and thick. Also your follie will grow some more before Oing so it will be nice and fat :winkwink:

Kinerie > Are you 9dpo today? Then surely you can test before the 10th. Im only 1dpo today and my Beta is on the 10th.

I know that snappy and short tempered feeling far to well, I can actually feel im being unrealistic and unfair but holy cow it is difficult not to snap. :blush:

Daisy > Thanks, soon you will be back in it as well but it will bring a bfp along with it :winkwink:

drsquid > Fx'd for next Thursday!

Ash > Welcome :hi: Fx'd for 2 nice sized follies tomorrow!

Nicker > I think so as welllol But it will make it easier to have all the lovely ladies on one thread :thumbup: Bring on the bfp on Monday!!!!!!!!!!

isela > GL for your scan tomorrow!!!!

equal > :dance2: That is great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so happy your numbers is doubling like it should. Hope the time flies by for both our sakes, yours for a scan and mine for my Beta on the 10th!

AFM > The IUI went well, not sore at all. We had 30mil/ml with 100% motility and it had good progression. . Had acupuncture today and it was awesome as always. Not sure if I told you girls but im a POAS addict this cycle, I bought 12hpts and a digi. Started talking them today, so 11 to go :D You can follow the progression of the sticks on my journal.

Good luck to all yo lovely ladies waiting to O and to those in the TWW I pray it brings you a very well deserved BFP!!!! 
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## oneof14

Equal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Good luck for everyone for your tww! Im loving how positive everyone is doing and I cant wait for you all to get a BFP!!
> 
> 
> I had my 3rd beta today and it doubled again so my numbers are:
> 
> Beta 1: 27
> Beta 2: 86.9
> Beta 3: 180
> 
> 
> I told them that I am still nervious so I am having a 4th beta done on saturday just to ease my mind. My first ultra is on April 9 @ 11:30! So excited but still super scared

Equal, that is awesome!!! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## oneof14

isela said:


> tomorrow is CD10 and going to have a follie scand hoping to have two follies FX!!

Good luck, I'm right behind you, my CD10 scan is tomorrow!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oooh oneof14 - I'm jealous you get a CD 10 scan. I wish I was going in on CD 10 - I think I'm going to be ready EARLY. 

As for lining issues, from what I understand, if lining is thin from clomid, taking supplemental estrogen (estrace) can help build it up (this is pre-trigger, pre-IUI). Progesterone doesn't make your lining thicker - it just changes the lining to be in a secretory state, which is how it needs to be for implantation to happen.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Isela &#8211; hope your scan goes well today. Grow follies grow! FXD

Equal &#8211; Congrats! :wohoo: Hope the 4th test helps you to relax and enjoy. 

L4hope &#8211; YAY for the follie and hopefully your lining will plump up. How many mm was it? I was worried about mine but by the next day it was perfect. 
Like Ash and Nicker said they can give you progesterone to help with the lining. 

Tella &#8211; We are officially TWW buddies now! :happydance: Bring on the BFPs next!! :dust:

oneof14 - hope your scan goes well tomorrow. Grow follies grow! FXD

AFM &#8211; Besides being annoyed by what feels like everyday FB pregnancy announcements, I&#8217;m doing very well. No more cramping! DH and I DTD twice yesterday to make sure we were covered. My temp jumped from 97.45 to 98.04 and I start suppositories tonight. Eating lots of walnuts and sunflower seeds. Couldn&#8217;t find a pineapple but that&#8217;s okay I don&#8217;t care for them anyway. 

Bring on the BFPs to this thread!! :dust:


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Oooh oneof14 - I'm jealous you get a CD 10 scan. I wish I was going in on CD 10 - I think I'm going to be ready EARLY.
> 
> As for lining issues, from what I understand, if lining is thin from clomid, taking supplemental estrogen (estrace) can help build it up (this is pre-trigger, pre-IUI). Progesterone doesn't make your lining thicker - it just changes the lining to be in a secretory state, which is how it needs to be for implantation to happen.

Daisy, I think they may ask me to go back on CD12 as well. They like to see me after I take my last day of meds, which is today. I hope I have more than 1 follie and my lining is thick, the last 2 IUI's, my lining has not been great. 1st IUI it was 5!! 2nd it was 7.

CD10 is early for me, but just in case we have been dtd.


----------



## DaisyQ

I am on a every other day, DTD schedule right now too.

If your lining is thin this time, can you ask for supplemental estrogen?? I think it might be a patch.

Also, I am going to talk to my doctor about doing the IUIs at 24 and 48 hours after trigger instead of 12 and 36. The one at 12 seems like such a waste of time. 

What do you girls think about having sex in between back to back IUIs??? I am sure my clinic will advise that we abstain, but if his numbers are OK, can it really hurt when they are placing the sperm right into your uterus? I mean, if his numbers were going to be 50 million, but instead they are 20 because we DTD the night before, that's still OK right?

I just like the idea of IUI at 24, DTD at 36, and IUI at 48....


----------



## Hopeful42nd

L4hope- I hope they hold off on you triggering till your lining has a chance to catch up. A couple of days shouldn't be an issue aseven if your follie I'd in the 20's it'll be mature and nice and healthy. Good luck and try not to worry too much. Did they tell you the actual thickness measurement?

Daisy- great info on progesterone and estrogen affecting lining! When do you go for your scan?
I think 12 is a waste too. Could they do 30 & 48 or something like that, since you think you o later?

Isela & oneof14 - good luck at your scans and hope you have a few beautiful sized follies and a great lining all ready for trigger!

Bastetgrrl - Facebook is the devil! Lol. It'll be your turn soon! Remember all you want from the pineapple is the core not the rest. The Bromelin is the good stuff.

Tella - should be an interesting little experiment with all the pregnancy tests. I really hope you get the bfp, and early so you can watch it get darker. Fx

Nicker - good luck with the waiting. If it makes you feel any better I'm tired all the time too. Just wait till you find out your preggers, your gonna be exhausted!


----------



## DaisyQ

My scan is on Wednesday... hoping my follies are just right and not too big... I can already feel my ovaries working.


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful if I were preggers I could accept it. This is just annoying until I get a bfp. Managed to resisted the urge to poas today.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

One small battle won! Go Nicker :wohoo:


----------



## L4hope

Ash, nicker, mohini12, tella, isela,
Thank you all for the input and words of encouragement. I haven't had anyone to talk to before that knows what I'm going through. I'm on my fourth round of clomid at 50mg. I'm not sure if lining is thin because of clomid or not. Hopefully it's just because it's a but too early and it spends all day thickening! I'm not sure what it measured at, they didn't give me a number. 

It looks like many are getting ready for IUI in the next few days or in the midst of the TWW. Hope to hear some good news soon!


----------



## froliky2011

Oneof14 - What is considered good lining? 

Good Luck Everyone!!!! 

Equal, I am Soo thrilled for you!! xoxo


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Froliky- my doc told me 6 is borderline, 7 good, 8 or higher is ideal.


----------



## mohini12

L4hope said:


> Ash, nicker, mohini12, tella, isela,
> Thank you all for the input and words of encouragement. I haven't had anyone to talk to before that knows what I'm going through. I'm on my fourth round of clomid at 50mg. I'm not sure if lining is thin because of clomid or not. Hopefully it's just because it's a but too early and it spends all day thickening! I'm not sure what it measured at, they didn't give me a number.
> 
> It looks like many are getting ready for IUI in the next few days or in the midst of the TWW. Hope to hear some good news soon!

L4hope-we all are at same boat.some had first iui and some of2nd or 3rd.my first iui was on 27march.we all are here for each other so no need to say thanks.goodluck


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> Oneof14 - What is considered good lining?
> 
> Good Luck Everyone!!!!
> 
> Equal, I am Soo thrilled for you!! xoxo

Hopeful, is absolutely correct. That is what my office tells me. I am no sure why they even attempted to do the IUI with a lining of 5. It was my first IUI and I didnt even think to ask. AFTER the IUI the nurse tells me, well your lining is a little thin... Gee, thanks.


----------



## isela

oneof14 said:


> isela said:
> 
> 
> tomorrow is CD10 and going to have a follie scand hoping to have two follies FX!!
> 
> Good luck, I'm right behind you, my CD10 scan is tomorrow!!Click to expand...

GL with you scan tomorrow, so this month we almost in the same days 
I hope i dont ovulated early like last month


----------



## oneof14

isela said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isela said:
> 
> 
> tomorrow is CD10 and going to have a follie scand hoping to have two follies FX!!
> 
> Good luck, I'm right behind you, my CD10 scan is tomorrow!!Click to expand...
> 
> GL with you scan tomorrow, so this month we almost in the same days
> I hope i dont ovulated early like last monthClick to expand...

Yes, I am hoping to have the IUI on Tuesday and Wednesday. I hope not!! GL with your scans as well. I will update tomorrow.


----------



## Pink Lolly

Hi Girls - sorry I've not been in for a while :flower:

I'm just over half way through the 2ww now and feeling remarkably chilled out - had a few wobbles but mostly ok. 

Hope everyone else is doing well - congrats to all those with :bfp: I love seeing iui :bfp:s! :hugs: to those with :bfn: and :dust: to everyone with me in the 2ww!


----------



## diliapickle

Feeling really down today. Just had IUI and only had 1.2 mil which is the worst we have ever had. And normally morning of IUI I get a + OPK but today it was negative and I do not feel any O pains like last time. I also saw a new doctor since mine is on vacation and he was not as nice and reassuring as mine is. Then I walked out to check out and someone had their baby with them and it was just too much. I barely made it to the car where I broke down. I know that we still have a shot tomorrow and that could be it. But I was just so devastated when I saw our numbers the lowest yet! trying to stay positive for tomorrows but having a rough time.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Pink Lolly - FXD for you. When is your OTD? :dust:


----------



## Nicker

Dilia. It only takes one. I have seen ladies get :bfp: with such a count.


----------



## drsquid

ultrasound done. 3 follicles on each side in the greater than 10mm range. no dominant follicle. a few small ones. got e2 drawn and the doc will call me tonight. i go back monday for another us. i also remembered to ask about working out and as i suspected he said be careful with lots of jumping up and down but other than that, no big deal, the risk is super low.

oh and my lining was already pretty thick and trilaminar


----------



## Pink Lolly

bastetgrrl said:


> Pink Lolly - FXD for you. When is your OTD? :dust:

It's next Thursday 5th April so I'm just ahead of you!

Fx for us both :dust: :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Squid, that's awesome! Grow follies grow!

Dilia - I have also seen success stories with counts of 1 million (and below). Look at it this way - you also have a shot tomorrow, right? 

Also, for tomorrow, tell DH to take his time and "make it good" - there has been some research that the more turned on the guy is, and the better/stronger the orgasm, the better the sperm sample. Anecdotally, this was true for us. First SA was just a quickie, no muss no fuss - 70 something million. The second one he took his time and availed himself of the uh... materials provided, and 137 million - he almost doubled his count. It's worth a try anyway. 

And as Nicker said, it just takes one.

My fertility place has a ban on bringing children. I kind of like it!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Nicker said:


> Dilia. It only takes one. I have seen ladies get :bfp: with such a count.

Completely agree...it only takes one! :dust:


----------



## diliapickle

DaisyQ said:


> Squid, that's awesome! Grow follies grow!
> 
> Dilia - I have also seen success stories with counts of 1 million (and below). Look at it this way - you also have a shot tomorrow, right?
> 
> Also, for tomorrow, tell DH to take his time and "make it good" - there has been some research that the more turned on the guy is, and the better/stronger the orgasm, the better the sperm sample. Anecdotally, this was true for us. First SA was just a quickie, no muss no fuss - 70 something million. The second one he took his time and availed himself of the uh... materials provided, and 137 million - he almost doubled his count. It's worth a try anyway.
> 
> And as Nicker said, it just takes one.
> 
> My fertility place has a ban on bringing children. I kind of like it!

Thanks! I hadn't heard about being more turned on can help but I will make sure to tell him to take his time tomorrow! Anything to help :) 

And I am feeling better and more positive now, I think the extra hormones I did this cycle might be messing with me extra this month! I am not normally a crier so having that reaction shocked me!


----------



## DaisyQ

It's totally understandable. These hormones are NOT playing around. I teared up at some commercial or preview at the movies last weekend - SO unlike me. My emotions are just so near the surface.


----------



## L4hope

diliapickle said:


> Feeling really down today. Just had IUI and only had 1.2 mil which is the worst we have ever had. And normally morning of IUI I get a + OPK but today it was negative and I do not feel any O pains like last time. I also saw a new doctor since mine is on vacation and he was not as nice and reassuring as mine is. Then I walked out to check out and someone had their baby with them and it was just too much. I barely made it to the car where I broke down. I know that we still have a shot tomorrow and that could be it. But I was just so devastated when I saw our numbers the lowest yet! trying to stay positive for tomorrows but having a rough time.


Hope you have good numbers for tomorrow! I wish my doc did two doses of IUI, we only get one. I think no babies at the office is a great idea. I have a bridal shower to go to tomorrow and I know my friend is bringing her baby along. As emotional as Ive been this week I'm sure the sight of her will make me cry! We just have to keep the positive energy flowing that out time is yet to come! (hopefully sooner rather than later)


----------



## haj624

Sorry it took me some time to write, I think I was just absoribing everying the past day or so. So I went back to the RE on Tuesday and got all of our blood results back. My husbands blood work all came back fine. Then he got to me. Well my CD 21 bloods confirmed that I'm not ovulating on my own. He said I may once in a while, but I'm not all the time. Then he told me I have a blood clotting issue. I have something called MTHFR (I know...when I looked at it I thought the same thing). It's a gene mutation that causes my blood to clot at a higher rate. So he put me on 4 more mg of folic acid a day, so I'm taking 5 mg total with my prenatals. Something interesting he also told me was that when I was little I got my measels mumps and rubella shot, either it didn't work or somehow the rubella part is not longer in my body. He said I needed to get that shot done before I could get pregnant. He also said within two months of getting that, I wasn't allowed to conceive. My heart sank to the ground when he said that. I know two months isn't a long time but in ttc world it seems like forever. Although we started discussing our next steps and he said since I have already done IUI and clomid he thinks the best bet for us would be IVF with ICSI due to dh's morphology. Which essesntially is they actually insert the sperm into the egg. He said due to my PCOS we would do a long protocol of medicine and realistically since we're doing that, getting the shot is only pushing us back a few weeks. He also told me losing a little weight would be a good idea to get a better handle on my PCOS. So he told me to call when I got my period and we would see if we could start medication this month or the following cycle.

So I headed home and when dh got there I was trying to explain everything to him. He had questions about MTHFR that I didn't have answers for so we looked it up online. WORST IDEA EVER!!! The first thing that pops up is MTHFR and pregnancy. In it it says that woman with MTHFR are more like to miscarry and are more likely to give their child chromosonal deformities like down syndrome. Well with that the flood gates opened and I was sobbing in his lap. My main thing was if thats the case that I could give our child chromosonal deformities like that, could I really do that to a child?? But in the same token I felt like my doctor would have brought it up if it was that great of a chance.

The next morning I woke up with AF in full force. So I called the doctors office and scheduled a sonogram and blood work . I asked them about what I found online and I spoke to the nurse and she said yes, that is a possibility but thats why the doctor but me on more folic acid to reduce to risk greatly. That made me feel a little better. I called my primary doctor to schedule getting my Rubella shot. I told her about the MTHFR and she told me yes, you will have to be on blood thinners when you get pregnant. Now, I was very confused about that because my RE told me on Tuesday night that they wouldn't put me on blood thinners. Soooo thats something I will have to address when I got to my RE tomorrow.

I also spoke to the RE's office about how much this was all going to cost. Our insurance covers 3 IVF in your lifetime and they cover 75% of it. So they told us, our total due would come out to about $2000 per cycle. Which in the scheme of things isn't that bad...but it doesn't include any medications. She also told us it all has to be approved by the insurance first. I asked my Mom about that because she deals with health insurance stuff at work all the time and she told me that is totally normal. I can't imagine why they wouldn't cover it. The woman told me she was going to put the paperwork in yesterday and we should know within 2 days. So I'm hoping we have answers on that and whether or not we're starting meds or not this cycle by Monday.

So at the moment, I think we'll be looking at a late May/late June IVF....let's hope this is the first step to my success story :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haj- I am so sorry you are facing so many issues :hugs:
You are handling it like a trooper too! I cant see why your insurance wouldn't cover it, as you have proven documentation it's necessary and tried the other means available already. I think things are going to work out fine for you, just your road has a bit of a detour on it.
Nothing I can say will make it easier but I feel for you and your DH. This is going to make you two stronger as a couple. I sincerely hope you keep us posted when you get back on your ttc journey. :flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

L4hope said:


> diliapickle said:
> 
> 
> Feeling really down today. Just had IUI and only had 1.2 mil which is the worst we have ever had. And normally morning of IUI I get a + OPK but today it was negative and I do not feel any O pains like last time. I also saw a new doctor since mine is on vacation and he was not as nice and reassuring as mine is. Then I walked out to check out and someone had their baby with them and it was just too much. I barely made it to the car where I broke down. I know that we still have a shot tomorrow and that could be it. But I was just so devastated when I saw our numbers the lowest yet! trying to stay positive for tomorrows but having a rough time.
> 
> 
> Hope you have good numbers for tomorrow! I wish my doc did two doses of IUI, we only get one. I think no babies at the office is a great idea. I have a bridal shower to go to tomorrow and I know my friend is bringing her baby along. As emotional as Ive been this week I'm sure the sight of her will make me cry! We just have to keep the positive energy flowing that out time is yet to come! (hopefully sooner rather than later)Click to expand...

Sorry, but I wholeheartedly disagree with you that the very goal of each and every person in that fertility clinic seeks (a baby) should be banned from it. Most likely that child was created because of that staff, and that person still has fertility issues and has as much a right as anyone to be there seeking help again, child in tow. Yes it's an emotional thing to be going though, but you can't simply turn off the world because you don't wish to face it.
I'm not trying to be rude to anyone and I totally understand as I've been there, twice now, it's simply my personal point of view.
I didn't attend a baby shower when we had a failed IUI because my emotional state. That was my choice and I still sent along a gift and saw her myself later.


----------



## diliapickle

DaisyQ said:


> It's totally understandable. These hormones are NOT playing around. I teared up at some commercial or preview at the movies last weekend - SO unlike me. My emotions are just so near the surface.

Thanks, yeah I forget what these hormones do to us and forget sometimes that I have even taken them and then they come and surprise me and I remember oh yeah... haha



L4hope said:


> Hope you have good numbers for tomorrow! I wish my doc did two doses of IUI, we only get one. I think no babies at the office is a great idea. I have a bridal shower to go to tomorrow and I know my friend is bringing her baby along. As emotional as Ive been this week I'm sure the sight of her will make me cry! We just have to keep the positive energy flowing that out time is yet to come! (hopefully sooner rather than later)

Thank you! I do feel much better knowing that i have another shot tomorrow. And that one will hopefully be just after ovulation so the timing will be better anyways! 



bastetgrrl said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> Dilia. It only takes one. I have seen ladies get :bfp: with such a count.
> 
> Completely agree...it only takes one! :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you both! :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Haj, wow, that's a lot to deal with. :hugs: if it makes you feel any better, ive seen lots of women with that mutation go on to get bfps and healthy babies. 

You should ask your doc about baby aspirin.


----------



## fertilesoul

diliapickle said:


> Feeling really down today. Just had IUI and only had 1.2 mil which is the worst we have ever had. ...But I was just so devastated when I saw our numbers the lowest yet! trying to stay positive for tomorrows but having a rough time.

Diliapickle, I'm so sorry dear. I was stunned and speechless when my IUI had a count of 1.2 million as well. I had NO hope it would work and even my doc started telling me how to get on the IVF program once my period came. He pretty much did the IUI and said sorry for the bad news. So you can imagine my surprise when I got a BFP 14 days later! The only reason I took an HPT was to get the torture over it because I had AF symptoms and no pregnancy symptoms. Also my clinic doesn't let us to more than one IUI per cycle so that 1.2 million sperm were my only shot that month. Wishing you the best outcome and a BFP very soon.


----------



## fertilesoul

haj624 said:


> Then he told me I have a blood clotting issue. I have something called MTHFR (I know...when I looked at it I thought the same thing). It's a gene mutation that causes my blood to clot at a higher rate. So he put me on 4 more mg of folic acid a day, so I'm taking 5 mg total with my prenatals.

Hi Haj, so sorry your dealing with this stress but happy to hear that at least IVF is not cost-prohibitive for you. I have a history of 2 missed miscarriages (9 weeks and 12 weeks). My doc did the MTHFR test on me too and I had 3 of the 4 mutations. The next time I got pregnant I was on 5 mg folic acid and had a healthy little boy. I am currently on folic acid again and so far baby is doing well. Even though these test results feel overwhelming, they result in a better treatment for you to have a healthy baby and decrease your chance of pregnancy loss. Wishing you the best!


----------



## diliapickle

fertilesoul said:


> diliapickle said:
> 
> 
> Feeling really down today. Just had IUI and only had 1.2 mil which is the worst we have ever had. ...But I was just so devastated when I saw our numbers the lowest yet! trying to stay positive for tomorrows but having a rough time.
> 
> Diliapickle, I'm so sorry dear. I was stunned and speechless when my IUI had a count of 1.2 million as well. I had NO hope it would work and even my doc started telling me how to get on the IVF program once my period came. He pretty much did the IUI and said sorry for the bad news. So you can imagine my surprise when I got a BFP 14 days later! The only reason I took an HPT was to get the torture over it because I had AF symptoms and no pregnancy symptoms. Also my clinic doesn't let us to more than one IUI per cycle so that 1.2 million sperm were my only shot that month. Wishing you the best outcome and a BFP very soon.Click to expand...

Fertile soul, thank you so much for telling me your story! Amazing you had 1.2 as well and I love your outcome! I hope I get as lucky as you and see my BFP in two weeks! :) thank you thank you!


----------



## isela

oneof14 said:


> isela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isela said:
> 
> 
> tomorrow is CD10 and going to have a follie scand hoping to have two follies FX!!
> 
> Good luck, I'm right behind you, my CD10 scan is tomorrow!!Click to expand...
> 
> GL with you scan tomorrow, so this month we almost in the same days
> I hope i dont ovulated early like last monthClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, I am hoping to have the IUI on Tuesday and Wednesday. I hope not!! GL with your scans as well. I will update tomorrow.Click to expand...

So i have my scan on friday i have one in the left 9.21mm and one in the right 9.30mm and my linning 5.6 I need to go back on Tusday in going to be CD 14 hopping to see bigger follies on tusday FX....


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Isela - grow follies and lining, grow! Fx next scan shows you great results.

Dillapickle - I'm glad Fertilsoul was able to provide back the hope that things could work this round! You deserve to see that bfp. I got preggers off a sample with lower numbers than normal for my DH too. Maybe it's a key to success?

Oneof14- I really hope things go/went well for your scan.

Okay Nicker- where are you? Hope you've resisted the urge forgone more day! If not that's okay too. Lots of love, hope you see that bfp!


----------



## drsquid

bah. only ordered the 1050 vial of gonal f for some reason (the nurse said just get the big one). the doc didnt drop my dose and i just realized today i dont have enough for tomorrow's shot. grrr. called every pharmacy and no one carries it (or has even heard of it). the mailorder cant deliver til monday but is apparently also callng around for me. with overfill (and taking 225 doses out of a 1050 vial) i should have close to 200... sigh.


----------



## DaisyQ

That sucks, squid, I'm sorry. I do think though that missing 25 mL (or whatever the units are) out of an entire course of stims, won't make it or break it, you know? I think gonal F is also called follistim - when you called, did you ask about both? xxoo


----------



## drsquid

they didnt have any injectibles. the online pharmacy came through (and will pay the difference if the in person cost is higher). only wrinkles.. the pharmacy is in san jose.. whee 45mi drive each way in the pouring rain.. other wrinkle.. they only have the pen.. why is this a problem? because the script actually is different.. thank g-d for being an md.., i can write my own darn script. dude on the phone was an idiot so hopefully this will actually work out


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well, I just got back from my appointment and I have 3 follicles. Two on the right side, 22mm and 16mm and one on the left side 13mm. My lining is 9mm so that's looking good! Doctor took blood and said if I'm not having my surge then we're going to do the ovidrel shot tomorrow night and then IUI on Tuesday and if I am having my surge already then I'll be doing the ovidrel shot tonight and then IUI on Monday! I'm very happy with the results of 100mg clomid and I can't wait to see if it works! 

I told OH that we may be getting twins! =D


----------



## Kinerie

Tella said:


> L4hope > Welcome :hi: Good luck with your IUI, it is really not that bad. Yay for a great follie, dont stress to much about the lining, clomid has that affect but the HCG and progesterone supp will help it to get nice and thick. Also your follie will grow some more before Oing so it will be nice and fat :winkwink:
> 
> Kinerie > Are you 9dpo today? Then surely you can test before the 10th. Im only 1dpo today and my Beta is on the 10th.
> 
> I know that snappy and short tempered feeling far to well, I can actually feel im being unrealistic and unfair but holy cow it is difficult not to snap. :blush:
> 
> Daisy > Thanks, soon you will be back in it as well but it will bring a bfp along with it :winkwink:
> 
> drsquid > Fx'd for next Thursday!
> 
> Ash > Welcome :hi: Fx'd for 2 nice sized follies tomorrow!
> 
> Nicker > I think so as welllol But it will make it easier to have all the lovely ladies on one thread :thumbup: Bring on the bfp on Monday!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> isela > GL for your scan tomorrow!!!!
> 
> equal > :dance2: That is great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so happy your numbers is doubling like it should. Hope the time flies by for both our sakes, yours for a scan and mine for my Beta on the 10th!
> 
> AFM > The IUI went well, not sore at all. We had 30mil/ml with 100% motility and it had good progression. . Had acupuncture today and it was awesome as always. Not sure if I told you girls but im a POAS addict this cycle, I bought 12hpts and a digi. Started talking them today, so 11 to go :D You can follow the progression of the sticks on my journal.
> 
> Good luck to all yo lovely ladies waiting to O and to those in the TWW I pray it brings you a very well deserved BFP!!!!
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:

They have told me that I can test on the 7th but will be away so if it is not a positive one, don't want to spoil the holiday :( Will try to stay strong and test when we are back on the 10th...If I will be able to wait!!!!


----------



## Kinerie

So what does that mean exactly? Will the lining thickness affect the results of IUI?? Why didn't they give you anything prior?


----------



## Kinerie

ashknowsbest said:


> Well, I just got back from my appointment and I have 3 follicles. Two on the right side, 22mm and 16mm and one on the left side 13mm. My lining is 9mm so that's looking good! Doctor took blood and said if I'm not having my surge then we're going to do the ovidrel shot tomorrow night and then IUI on Tuesday and if I am having my surge already then I'll be doing the ovidrel shot tonight and then IUI on Monday! I'm very happy with the results of 100mg clomid and I can't wait to see if it works!
> 
> I told OH that we may be getting twins! =D

Dear Ash, what was your AMH count before clomid and how long have you been taking it before your got your 3 precious follies? Thank you...And, your numbers are very good!!! FX!


----------



## Kinerie

Silly question to all you ladies - can I still have my Botox injections while on meds? Felt a bit embarrassed to ask the nurse at my doctor's office the other day..And those worry wrinkles wouldn't go away by themselves any longer! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ashknowsbest said:


> Well, I just got back from my appointment and I have 3 follicles. Two on the right side, 22mm and 16mm and one on the left side 13mm. My lining is 9mm so that's looking good! Doctor took blood and said if I'm not having my surge then we're going to do the ovidrel shot tomorrow night and then IUI on Tuesday and if I am having my surge already then I'll be doing the ovidrel shot tonight and then IUI on Monday! I'm very happy with the results of 100mg clomid and I can't wait to see if it works!
> 
> I told OH that we may be getting twins! =D

That's great news Ash. The upped dose was just what you needed. 3 sounds perfect for excellent odds :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow ash! That's fab! Tons of dust! 

Kinerie, I have no idea. Honestly, I'm a bit hyper and a worry wart, but I am nervous about getting my hair highlighted, nails done etc., because of the chemicals. I still get my highlights, but have cut way down in the manis pedis. :shrug: ask your dermatologist or cosmetic surgeon.


----------



## Kinerie

DaisyQ said:


> Wow ash! That's fab! Tons of dust!
> 
> Kinerie, I have no idea. Honestly, I'm a bit hyper and a worry wart, but I am nervous about getting my hair highlighted, nails done etc., because of the chemicals. I still get my highlights, but have cut way down in the manis pedis. :shrug: ask your dermatologist or cosmetic surgeon.

Thanks Daisy..Having highlights I think might be a bit dodgy since the chemicals get in contact with your skin. Having your nails done, however, is safer, since the varnish is applied to your nails.. Yes, should ask the nurse really..Thanks!


----------



## DaisyQ

Actually nail polish is pretty bad. There are chemicals in nail polish that are associated with infertility. I read about this in Robert Greene's book, and here is a link to an article.

https://blogs.discovermagazine.com/...sehold-chemical-linked-to-female-infertility/

Here is another one:

https://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art58699.asp


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Found this but they only quote 1 source. 
I would assume putting a chemical right into your body would be a no no though.
Check with your fertility doc?

"Is Botox Safe Immediately Before and After Pregnancy?

Pregnancy is not the only time you should avoid Botox to protect your baby. If you are trying to become pregnant, you are also recommended to avoid this cosmetic procedure, according to ABC News. The effects of having Botox during pre-conception have not yet been studied, so there may be a risk of fertility problems or other complications. It is also best to avoid having Botox done while you are breastfeeding because there is not enough research done to determine whether it is safe for the baby."

Oh I was told the whole highlights and nail polish are fine if you avoid direct skin contact but most importantly stay away from the fumes. My cousin does hair and they told her she could continue to work if she wore gloves and only used due products near an open window with fan running.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Oh crap! There goes my pedicures!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Bastetgrrl- lol :haha: they say it's better to do it at home yourself. Those salons reek!, I'm sure if you lit a match near one it'd blow up!


----------



## Kinerie

DaisyQ said:


> Actually nail polish is pretty bad. There are chemicals in nail polish that are associated with infertility. I read about this in Robert Greene's book, and here is a link to an article.
> 
> https://blogs.discovermagazine.com/...sehold-chemical-linked-to-female-infertility/
> 
> Here is another one:
> 
> https://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art58699.asp

Hmm, according to these articles, nothing is really 100% safe, including other cosmetics and washing products..Thanks for that info, Daisy, shall do my research in what products are safe..Never thoughts that nail polish, shampoos can affect fertility..Is there such a thing as organic nail polish, for example? Organic shampoos, soaps etc I am sure..Hmmm....


----------



## Kinerie

Hopeful42nd said:


> Bastetgrrl- lol :haha: they say it's better to do it at home yourself. Those salons reek!, I'm sure if you lit a match near one it'd blow up!

I do my nails myself simply because I do it much better than any salon. However, I still use the same nail polishes as at the salons - can't imagine my nails without some colour..Need to research what's safe..As if stubbing myself in the tummy twice a day wasn't fun enough :growlmad:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Kinerie said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Well, I just got back from my appointment and I have 3 follicles. Two on the right side, 22mm and 16mm and one on the left side 13mm. My lining is 9mm so that's looking good! Doctor took blood and said if I'm not having my surge then we're going to do the ovidrel shot tomorrow night and then IUI on Tuesday and if I am having my surge already then I'll be doing the ovidrel shot tonight and then IUI on Monday! I'm very happy with the results of 100mg clomid and I can't wait to see if it works!
> 
> I told OH that we may be getting twins! =D
> 
> Dear Ash, what was your AMH count before clomid and how long have you been taking it before your got your 3 precious follies? Thank you...And, your numbers are very good!!! FX!Click to expand...

I'm not sure what my AMH count was before clomid since they haven't tested me for that yet but what I do know is that my FSH was 6.64 which is good and in normal range and that my AFC was 29 total so that's good. Maybe that's why they didn't test the AMH? Since everything else that has to do with eggs looked normal ... I'm really not sure! They don't seem to be too worried about that part of it though so I'm trying not to be also! 

This is only my second round of clomid. The first round was last month and I was taking 50mg days 3-7, this time I took 100mg 3-7. They upped my dose since I only produced one mature follicle on 50mg and so the 100mg worked since I now have 3 =D


----------



## Kinerie

ashknowsbest said:


> Kinerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Well, I just got back from my appointment and I have 3 follicles. Two on the right side, 22mm and 16mm and one on the left side 13mm. My lining is 9mm so that's looking good! Doctor took blood and said if I'm not having my surge then we're going to do the ovidrel shot tomorrow night and then IUI on Tuesday and if I am having my surge already then I'll be doing the ovidrel shot tonight and then IUI on Monday! I'm very happy with the results of 100mg clomid and I can't wait to see if it works!
> 
> I told OH that we may be getting twins! =D
> 
> Dear Ash, what was your AMH count before clomid and how long have you been taking it before your got your 3 precious follies? Thank you...And, your numbers are very good!!! FX!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what my AMH count was before clomid since they haven't tested me for that yet but what I do know is that my FSH was 6.64 which is good and in normal range and that my AFC was 29 total so that's good. Maybe that's why they didn't test the AMH? Since everything else that has to do with eggs looked normal ... I'm really not sure! They don't seem to be too worried about that part of it though so I'm trying not to be also!
> 
> This is only my second round of clomid. The first round was last month and I was taking 50mg days 3-7, this time I took 100mg 3-7. They upped my dose since I only produced one mature follicle on 50mg and so the 100mg worked since I now have 3 =DClick to expand...

Dear Ash, thanks for your reply. Yes, your numbers indeed very good and promising, good luck with your testing, sending you good vibes and baby dust (plenty,plenty,plenty) with my brightly manicured hands!!! FX!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nothing in our society is safe anymore. Just look up aspertame and you'll be awake with nightmares for a month. Hormones fed to livestock, pesticides used on crops, pollution in the air and water. It's frustrating how our way of lives is detrimental to our reproduction.
They've shown that the incidence of problems with male fertility is the worst in southwestern Ontario compared to the whole rest of Canada. Probably due to the metropolitan areas and large factories polluting. Makes ya wonder


----------



## DaisyQ

Kinerie said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Actually nail polish is pretty bad. There are chemicals in nail polish that are associated with infertility. I read about this in Robert Greene's book, and here is a link to an article.
> 
> https://blogs.discovermagazine.com/...sehold-chemical-linked-to-female-infertility/
> 
> Here is another one:
> 
> https://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art58699.asp
> 
> Hmm, according to these articles, nothing is really 100% safe, including other cosmetics and washing products..Thanks for that info, Daisy, shall do my research in what products are safe..Never thoughts that nail polish, shampoos can affect fertility..Is there such a thing as organic nail polish, for example? Organic shampoos, soaps etc I am sure..Hmmm....Click to expand...

In general, I think products you find at Whole Foods are safe. I like Alba brand for some stuff - moisturizer for example. You want to find products that are paraben and phylatate (spelling??) free.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hopeful42nd said:


> Nothing in our society is safe anymore. Just look up aspertame and you'll be awake with nightmares for a month. Hormones fed to livestock, pesticides used on crops, pollution in the air and water. It's frustrating how our way of lives is detrimental to our reproduction.
> They've shown that the incidence of problems with male fertility is the worst in southwestern Ontario compared to the whole rest of Canada. Probably due to the metropolitan areas and large factories polluting. Makes ya wonder

I couldn't agree more - we live in such a toxic society. It's hard to live "scared" though, you know what I mean? I am trying my best to make changes (we eat mostly organic), and now I'm trying to avoid (some not all) of the products with these chemicals in them that might be harmful for fertility, but I can't just abstain from everything, all the time.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I agree entirely Daisy. There has to be a balance and goals must be attainable.eating organic is great! Keeping things with additives to a minimum, cooking your own meals. I try to avoid certain things too though, but sometimes you need to have something that makes you happy, be it a pedicure, highlights, or a ordered in meal.
Let's hope we all have made enough change to keep healthy :)


----------



## L4hope

Kinerie said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Well, I just got back from my appointment and I have 3 follicles. Two on the right side, 22mm and 16mm and one on the left side 13mm. My lining is 9mm so that's looking good! Doctor took blood and said if I'm not having my surge then we're going to do the ovidrel shot tomorrow night and then IUI on Tuesday and if I am having my surge already then I'll be doing the ovidrel shot tonight and then IUI on Monday! I'm very happy with the results of 100mg clomid and I can't wait to see if it works!
> 
> I told OH that we may be getting twins! =D
> 
> Dear Ash, what was your AMH count before clomid and how long have you been taking it before your got your 3 precious follies? Thank you...And, your numbers are very good!!! FX!Click to expand...

What good news Ash! That's so exciting to hear you have three follies!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Kinerie said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Bastetgrrl- lol :haha: they say it's better to do it at home yourself. Those salons reek!, I'm sure if you lit a match near one it'd blow up!
> 
> I do my nails myself simply because I do it much better than any salon. However, I still use the same nail polishes as at the salons - can't imagine my nails without some colour..Need to research what's safe..As if stubbing myself in the tummy twice a day wasn't fun enough :growlmad:Click to expand...

I can't imagine that, once for me with trigger shot didn't bother me, but twice every day? It'd grow old real fast. As for nails, if you that good want to come over and do mine? :) just kidding. Wish my left hand was steady enough to pain my right. My left always looks awesome and then catastrophe happens, lol


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hopeful42nd said:


> Bastetgrrl- lol :haha: they say it's better to do it at home yourself. Those salons reek!, I'm sure if you lit a match near one it'd blow up!

Yeah, I've been doing them myself lately to save money anyway. I just like my toes to have polish on them. Never cared much for having my finger nails painted.

Oh GOD...you are probably right about those salons. :haha:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hopeful42nd said:


> Nothing in our society is safe anymore. Just look up aspertame and you'll be awake with nightmares for a month. Hormones fed to livestock, pesticides used on crops, pollution in the air and water. It's frustrating how our way of lives is detrimental to our reproduction.
> They've shown that the incidence of problems with male fertility is the worst in southwestern Ontario compared to the whole rest of Canada. Probably due to the metropolitan areas and large factories polluting. Makes ya wonder

OMG speaking about toxins and everything bad in the world, have you ever read the book "Skinny Bitch" holy smokes that'll make you think twice about stuff you eat and drink. I still cannot stomach milk!! Soy for me.


----------



## Msw454

Hi everyone, so I just ha my first iui done 3/21. I had a small amount of spotting that day and the next, which the dr said was normal, and then nothing until 7 dpiui I had the smallest amount of pink with wiping. Has anyone had spotting so far after the iui? I was super hopeful it could be ib, but I'm thinking it's probably just left over from the iui... Thoughts?


----------



## daydream

ashknowsbest said:


> Well, I just got back from my appointment and I have 3 follicles. Two on the right side, 22mm and 16mm and one on the left side 13mm. My lining is 9mm so that's looking good! Doctor took blood and said if I'm not having my surge then we're going to do the ovidrel shot tomorrow night and then IUI on Tuesday and if I am having my surge already then I'll be doing the ovidrel shot tonight and then IUI on Monday! I'm very happy with the results of 100mg clomid and I can't wait to see if it works!
> 
> I told OH that we may be getting twins! =D

Yay!! So glad the 100mg did the trick!


----------



## Tella

Dillia > GL with your TWW!!!!!!!!!!

Isela > Grow follies grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

drsquid > Oh no, I hope you managed to find some!!! But I don&#8217;t think slightly different dose one day will make a huge difference just that your IUI might be moved on a day.

ash > that&#8217;s awesome response, especially not having lining issues. Hehe my DH was always petrified of twins but now he has accepted that but is scared of triplets, but im also!!!

kinerie > oh ok that makes sense, I would also not spoil the holiday. Fx'd for a bfp!!!! I don&#8217;t know about the botox either, I would definitely ask though!

bastetgrrl > Why milk? I have read it is bad for fertility but not sure why?

msw > We hope it is IB, chances of it still being spotting from the iui is very low. FX'd for a implanter!!!!!!!

AFM > Oh no, now I have one more thing to stress about, I have my nails done once a month with acrylic overlay on my own nail. Wonder if that is also a issue? But then on the other hand how many woman don&#8217;t even try to fall and fall whilst doing all of this, I find it had to draw a line at what is reasonable and whats not. 


Otherwise not much to report! 3DPO and waiting :coffee:


----------



## Msw454

Thanks tella! It was my first iui, so I have no idea what to expect. I wouldn't worry about your nails, youre right people get Acrylic nails all the time. It's so hard not to analyze everything when ttc!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Tella said:


> Dillia > GL with your TWW!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Isela > Grow follies grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> drsquid > Oh no, I hope you managed to find some!!! But I dont think slightly different dose one day will make a huge difference just that your IUI might be moved on a day.
> 
> ash > thats awesome response, especially not having lining issues. Hehe my DH was always petrified of twins but now he has accepted that but is scared of triplets, but im also!!!
> 
> kinerie > oh ok that makes sense, I would also not spoil the holiday. Fx'd for a bfp!!!! I dont know about the botox either, I would definitely ask though!
> 
> bastetgrrl > Why milk? I have read it is bad for fertility but not sure why?
> 
> msw > We hope it is IB, chances of it still being spotting from the iui is very low. FX'd for a implanter!!!!!!!
> 
> AFM > Oh no, now I have one more thing to stress about, I have my nails done once a month with acrylic overlay on my own nail. Wonder if that is also a issue? But then on the other hand how many woman dont even try to fall and fall whilst doing all of this, I find it had to draw a line at what is reasonable and whats not.
> 
> 
> Otherwise not much to report! 3DPO and waiting :coffee:

I was referring to the book "Skinny Bitch" and how disgusting the whole milk process is not anything fertility related. :winkwink:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Msw454 said:


> Hi everyone, so I just ha my first iui done 3/21. I had a small amount of spotting that day and the next, which the dr said was normal, and then nothing until 7 dpiui I had the smallest amount of pink with wiping. Has anyone had spotting so far after the iui? I was super hopeful it could be ib, but I'm thinking it's probably just left over from the iui... Thoughts?

YAY for almost being done with the TWW. :thumbup: I just had my first IUI but didn't have any spotting but I'm sure it's normal. Could even be IB like Tella said. FXD :dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - thanks! I'm really happy I responded well to 100mg also! I always wanted at least 3 follicles and that's what I got! =D 

tella - I agree, twins would be nice but triplets ... I mean I would be happy and grateful don't get me wrong but I think it would do horrible things to my body especially since I'm tiny as it is. I really want to try and just keep it to twins! But at this point, my hands are tied! 

AFM - last night after the ultrasound I was feeling horrible! I had muscle cramps and my ovaries were hurting really bad, I'm sure from the ultrasound ... I mean pressing on them when they're already swollen can't be good! Good news is, I'm really 99% better today! I didn't hear from my doctor yesterday so I must not have been surging so the plan is trigger tonight at 9 and IUI Tuesday morning at 9. OH and I are BDing of course just in case I ovulate before the IUI but I'm feeling good about it. :)


----------



## Kinerie

bastetgrrl said:


> Msw454 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, so I just ha my first iui done 3/21. I had a small amount of spotting that day and the next, which the dr said was normal, and then nothing until 7 dpiui I had the smallest amount of pink with wiping. Has anyone had spotting so far after the iui? I was super hopeful it could be ib, but I'm thinking it's probably just left over from the iui... Thoughts?
> 
> YAY for almost being done with the TWW. :thumbup: I just had my first IUI but didn't have any spotting but I'm sure it's normal. Could even be IB like Tella said. FXD :dust:Click to expand...

Implantation bleeding or spotting is experienced only by 25% of women. Def. a good sign if it happens, but if not - doesn't mean that impl. didn't take place :):winkwink:


----------



## Kinerie

Hopeful42nd said:


> Kinerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Bastetgrrl- lol :haha: they say it's better to do it at home yourself. Those salons reek!, I'm sure if you lit a match near one it'd blow up!
> 
> I do my nails myself simply because I do it much better than any salon. However, I still use the same nail polishes as at the salons - can't imagine my nails without some colour..Need to research what's safe..As if stubbing myself in the tummy twice a day wasn't fun enough :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't imagine that, once for me with trigger shot didn't bother me, but twice every day? It'd grow old real fast. As for nails, if you that good want to come over and do mine? :) just kidding. Wish my left hand was steady enough to pain my right. My left always looks awesome and then catastrophe happens, lolClick to expand...

When my mummy comes to visit or my girlfriends - I always do their nails, love it! I mean with inj. meds twice a day, of course not the trigger :haha: However, this gives me an idea - if the trigger makes me ovulate by releasing the eggs (am I correct in my assumption??), perhaps this way I will have tons of eggs (which are right now hiding somewhere, sleepy heads :dohh:) and that might be end of my problem??? Wishful thinking, right?


----------



## Tella

bastetgrrl said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Dillia > GL with your TWW!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Isela > Grow follies grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> drsquid > Oh no, I hope you managed to find some!!! But I dont think slightly different dose one day will make a huge difference just that your IUI might be moved on a day.
> 
> ash > thats awesome response, especially not having lining issues. Hehe my DH was always petrified of twins but now he has accepted that but is scared of triplets, but im also!!!
> 
> kinerie > oh ok that makes sense, I would also not spoil the holiday. Fx'd for a bfp!!!! I dont know about the botox either, I would definitely ask though!
> 
> bastetgrrl > Why milk? I have read it is bad for fertility but not sure why?
> 
> msw > We hope it is IB, chances of it still being spotting from the iui is very low. FX'd for a implanter!!!!!!!
> 
> AFM > Oh no, now I have one more thing to stress about, I have my nails done once a month with acrylic overlay on my own nail. Wonder if that is also a issue? But then on the other hand how many woman dont even try to fall and fall whilst doing all of this, I find it had to draw a line at what is reasonable and whats not.
> 
> 
> Otherwise not much to report! 3DPO and waiting :coffee:
> 
> I was referring to the book "Skinny Bitch" and how disgusting the whole milk process is not anything fertility related. :winkwink:Click to expand...

A very dear friend of ours is a Vegan and she wants me to read that book but i read one page and decided that i would rather be ignorant than not enjoy my food. I thought maybe it also said something about fertility in there. I hardly consume milk since i read about it being bad, but i do love milk.


----------



## Kinerie

ashknowsbest said:


> daydream - thanks! I'm really happy I responded well to 100mg also! I always wanted at least 3 follicles and that's what I got! =D
> 
> tella - I agree, twins would be nice but triplets ... I mean I would be happy and grateful don't get me wrong but I think it would do horrible things to my body especially since I'm tiny as it is. I really want to try and just keep it to twins! But at this point, my hands are tied!
> 
> AFM - last night after the ultrasound I was feeling horrible! I had muscle cramps and my ovaries were hurting really bad, I'm sure from the ultrasound ... I mean pressing on them when they're already swollen can't be good! Good news is, I'm really 99% better today! I didn't hear from my doctor yesterday so I must not have been surging so the plan is trigger tonight at 9 and IUI Tuesday morning at 9. OH and I are BDing of course just in case I ovulate before the IUI but I'm feeling good about it. :)

Ash, why do they ask you to trigger tonight them if IUI is Tuesday morning? This month (we have missed IUI) I have been told to do trigger on Thursday morning and come to the clinic Friday at 9pm..Wouldn't you be in (and up to) 36 hour window? Just don't want you to miss your surge...Good luck!!!!


----------



## Tella

Kinerie > If you are not having your natural LH surge you take 36-40hrs average to O after the trigger. I also trigger at 8pm and go two days later for IUI around 36-40hrs and i had O pains shortly after iui.

Ash > I had exactly the same pains after my US with my three follies, especially on the left where my 2 big ones was. GL wiht the injection and IUI!!!


----------



## Nicker

11dpiui still early :bfn: busy weekend with family.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Tella said:


> A very dear friend of ours is a Vegan and she wants me to read that book but i read one page and decided that i would rather be ignorant than not enjoy my food. I thought maybe it also said something about fertility in there. I hardly consume milk since i read about it being bad, but i do love milk.

I could totally see how someone would/could be vegan especially after reading that book. "What has been seend (in this case read) cannot be unseen!!" YUCK! Milk and eggs were the two things in that book that freaked me the f*** out! I only eat egg sub anyway and milk was never something that I drank only used in lattes and stuff.


----------



## Tella

Nicker, fx'd for a bfp in the next two days!!! When is your Beta?


----------



## Nicker

Beta on Wednesday. I am still hopeful. I had a nasty headache yesterday. I was doing some reading and it seems that people who chart may notice an implantation dip. I don't chart so I have no clue if I am understanding this correctly. Such a dip on a chart would be caused by a surge of estrogen? Estrogen surges for sure give me a headache as I have noticed in my last two cycles of injectibles. 

I have also quite a stuffy nose since about 8dpo with a fit or two of sneezing daily.

Last cycle my boobs didn't hurt once trigger was gone from sticks... this time they still hurt.

kyfx!!! I so want this to work!!!


----------



## Tella

Nicker said:


> Beta on Wednesday. I am still hopeful. I had a nasty headache yesterday. I was doing some reading and it seems that people who chart may notice an implantation dip. I don't chart so I have no clue if I am understanding this correctly. Such a dip on a chart would be caused by a surge of estrogen? Estrogen surges for sure give me a headache as I have noticed in my last two cycles of injectibles.
> 
> I have also quite a stuffy nose since about 8dpo with a fit or two of sneezing daily.
> 
> Last cycle my boobs didn't hurt once trigger was gone from sticks... this time they still hurt.
> 
> kyfx!!! I so want this to work!!!

That for sure makes me hopeful for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im keeping my fingers crossed and everything else! Come on BFP Nicker is ready for you!!!!!!


----------



## Kinerie

Tella said:


> Kinerie > If you are not having your natural LH surge you take 36-40hrs average to O after the trigger. I also trigger at 8pm and go two days later for IUI around 36-40hrs and i had O pains shortly after iui.
> 
> Ash > I had exactly the same pains after my US with my three follies, especially on the left where my 2 big ones was. GL wiht the injection and IUI!!!

Hi, Tella, thank you for clarifying this, I was going by what my clinic told me to do. This cycle I ovulated two days before my scheduled IUI, called the clinic, went the next day for US and the blood test which confirmed that I indeed already ovulated. We cancelled the trigger and IUI...


----------



## Kinerie

Nicker said:


> 11dpiui still early :bfn: busy weekend with family.

Keeping my fx for you Nicker!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Kinerie- if you are an early ovulater, they can give you something to suppress it until you are ready to trigger and IUI. Ask Nicker as she had it. My IUI was done the same way. I go for bloodwork daily from cd10, ultrasound every other day. If my follies are ready and no lh surge was detected in blood I trigger at 10pm and IUI at10 am two days later (36 hours) worked like a charm, as I am now preggers.

Nicker- I so want you to get your bfp this time. Are you still going to test the next few days or just wait for your beta? Ps I get headaches all the time now from hormones, hope it's a good sign for you.

Tella- I'm with you, I don't think I could read that book, it'd scare me too much and I'd end up living in a bubble due to fear. I think it's don't do things you flat out know are bad for you and things in moderation.


----------



## drsquid

im taking both the fsh drug (gonal f) and the suppressor (cetrotide). he started the suppressor sat am after my us and e2 results friday.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks drsquid, my brain wouldn't let me think of the name of that for some reason :)
So I assume you drove for your injectable?


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful - will test morning of beta (wednesday) for sure. Probably will test Tuesday and I don't know about tomorrow.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think that's smart :) good luck. Sending lots of positive vibes your way!!!!


----------



## Nicker

I have started a new thread that I am hoping will be come a great resource for other POAS addicts.

I am 11dpiui right now and I am fully aware that it is early to test. I know some get positives that early and others don't see a positive hpt before a positive beta even when they poas the day of beta. When we get to be 11/12dpiui, even though we know we are not out, we start to loose a little hope. We start googling and we find a thread which posts a situation EXACTLY like ours, but alas you never find out how it ends :cry: 

The thread I created is to tell people how it ends. When you all get your :bfp: (or if you are already preggers) will you add your stats to the thread for me? I will keep the first page there updated like I have this one.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/936675-awaiting-elusive-bfp-11dpo-there-hope.html


----------



## Nicker

bastetgrrl said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful of course I caved :rofl: still negative today.
> 
> ((tsk tsk)) It's still too soon. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I know. I know:blush:


----------



## Nicker

DaisyQ said:


> Oooh oneof14 - I'm jealous you get a CD 10 scan. I wish I was going in on CD 10 - I think I'm going to be ready EARLY.
> 
> As for lining issues, from what I understand, if lining is thin from clomid, taking supplemental estrogen (estrace) can help build it up (this is pre-trigger, pre-IUI). Progesterone doesn't make your lining thicker - it just changes the lining to be in a secretory state, which is how it needs to be for implantation to happen.

Learned something new re: the estrogen. My RE always says the progesterone suppositories will make a hospitable environment for implantation.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Kinerie said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> daydream - thanks! I'm really happy I responded well to 100mg also! I always wanted at least 3 follicles and that's what I got! =D
> 
> tella - I agree, twins would be nice but triplets ... I mean I would be happy and grateful don't get me wrong but I think it would do horrible things to my body especially since I'm tiny as it is. I really want to try and just keep it to twins! But at this point, my hands are tied!
> 
> AFM - last night after the ultrasound I was feeling horrible! I had muscle cramps and my ovaries were hurting really bad, I'm sure from the ultrasound ... I mean pressing on them when they're already swollen can't be good! Good news is, I'm really 99% better today! I didn't hear from my doctor yesterday so I must not have been surging so the plan is trigger tonight at 9 and IUI Tuesday morning at 9. OH and I are BDing of course just in case I ovulate before the IUI but I'm feeling good about it. :)
> 
> Ash, why do they ask you to trigger tonight them if IUI is Tuesday morning? This month (we have missed IUI) I have been told to do trigger on Thursday morning and come to the clinic Friday at 9pm..Wouldn't you be in (and up to) 36 hour window? Just don't want you to miss your surge...Good luck!!!!Click to expand...


I am in my 36 hour window ... I have to trigger tonight and then go to the FS at 9 AM Tuesday, that's 36 hours I'm pretty sure ....


----------



## Equal

Nicker I had a BFN the morning of my first beta so please dont give up hope!!


----------



## Kinerie

Nicker said:


> EwiTTC - *IUI #1* Jan 18 :bfp: 10dpiui
> fertilesoul - *IUI #1* Jan 18 :bfp: Target Early Response 13dpiui
> siblingwishes -* IUI #1 *Jan 20 :bfp: frer 12 dpiui
> Hopeful42nd - *IUI #2* Jan 15 :bfp: 20miu ic - 11dpiui
> Mamadreams - *IUI #2 *Feb 7 :bfp: CB digi and frer digi - 12dpiui
> Equal - *IUI #3* Mar 10&11 :bfp: BETA 27.8 - 14dpiui (doubling nicely)
> froliky2011 - *IUI #2* Jan 18 :bfp: CB digi - 12dpiui :angel::hug:
> 
> TWW:dust:
> Lou1234 - IUI #1 March 16
> Afamilygal - IUI #1 March 18
> Tryinghard - IUI #1 March 19
> Nicker - IUI #3 March 21 *PUPO*
> BlueBird2372 - IUI #2 March 21
> Hays: ) - IUI #1 March 21
> Msw454 - IUI #1 March 21
> KISKA777 - March 22
> Kinerie - IUI #1 March 23
> Pink Lolly - IUI #2 March 23
> Jacquelyn718 - IUI #2 March 26 *PUPO*
> jynxycat - IUI #1 March 26
> Mohini12  BtoB IUI #1 March 25&26
> bastetgrrl - IUI #2 March 28 *PUPO*
> daydream - IUI#3 March 28
> Amp26 - IUI #1 March 28
> Tella - IUI #3 March 29*PUPO*
> frolicky2011 - IUI #4 March 29
> diliapickle - BtoB IUI #3 March 30&31
> L4hope - IUI #1 April 2
> Ashknowsbest - IUI #2 April 3
> 
> Waiting For the Next (or first) IUI:dust:
> Angels2012 - IUI#1
> Oneof14 - BtoB IUI #3
> Allie2009 - IUI #2
> DaisyQ - IUI #2
> drsquid - IUI #4
> usamom - IUI #4
> MommyMel  IUI #2
> Jchic - IUI #4
> Isela - IUI #2
> unaspencer - IUI #1
> 
> Moving to IVF
> MrsC8776
> haj624
> 
> Taking a Break
> BabyOnMyOwn - IUI#3 March 16
> Wantbabysoon - IUI#2 February
> 
> Nicole's (aka Nicker) IUI protocols so far
> 100mg Clomid CD2-6. CD10 follies 6mm, 8mm, 7mm.
> Jan. 25 (CD15) triggered with 19mm, 16mm, and 12mm follies. IUI #1 CD16 (24hrs after trigger) January 26, 2012 :spermy: 98.93 Mil/ml - 59.7 Mil Motile (60%) - 11.3 Mil Progressive - 7.0 Mil Rapid Progressive :bfn:
> 
> 100mg Clomid CD 2-6. Bravelle 75iu CD 5-9 CD10= 23mm, 18mm, and 17mm follicles. Cetrotide to delay ovulation until sperm arrives. Trigger Feb 22 (CD11) IUI #2 CD12 (24hrs after trigger) February 23, 2012 :spermy: 30.64 Mil/ml - 7.4 Mil Motile (24%) - 1.7 Mil Progressive - 0.05 Mil Rapid Progressive :bfn:
> 
> Bravelle 150iu and Repronex 75iu CD3-8 Scan on CD9=7 follies over 13mm (Probably 3 mature). Trigger March 20 IUI #3 CD11 (36 hours after trigger) March 21, 2012 :spermy: 43.80 Mil/ml - 29.0 Mil Motile (66%)- 4.5 Mil Progressive - 2.2 Mil Rapid Progressive *PUPO*

Dear Nicker,

WOW, this is amazing!!! Thank you so much for this update!! You are so sweet..:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kinerie

Hopeful42nd said:


> Kinerie- if you are an early ovulater, they can give you something to suppress it until you are ready to trigger and IUI. Ask Nicker as she had it. My IUI was done the same way. I go for bloodwork daily from cd10, ultrasound every other day. If my follies are ready and no lh surge was detected in blood I trigger at 10pm and IUI at10 am two days later (36 hours) worked like a charm, as I am now preggers.
> 
> Nicker- I so want you to get your bfp this time. Are you still going to test the next few days or just wait for your beta? Ps I get headaches all the time now from hormones, hope it's a good sign for you.
> 
> Tella- I'm with you, I don't think I could read that book, it'd scare me too much and I'd end up living in a bubble due to fear. I think it's don't do things you flat out know are bad for you and things in moderation.

Dear Hopeful42nd, 
I have been told anything about suppressing my ovulation at the clinic but then it was probably my fault, I should have mentioned that I ovulate day 9-10...I will most def. make a point about that this month..Still another 9 days to go before testing! Ahhhhrrrrrr:dohh:


----------



## Nicker

Equal for some reason I haven`t. I am hoping to be exactly like you :)


----------



## Nicker

Kinerie said:


> WOW, this is amazing!!! Thank you so much for this update!! You are so sweet..:hugs::hugs::hugs:

You are welcome


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats Ash and good luck with triggering tonight! :dust: for Tuesday!

Equal- I had no idea you tested negative the morning you went for your beta! That was how many dpiui/dpo? See some ppl implant later! Hey I see you had your fourth beta done, numbers looking good :) congrats again

Nicker - I do like the idea of your thread, unfortunately I'm going to have to call my clinic for my exact betas and stuff. Can't remember exacts as I was too damn excited! Good luck with your testing or not testing, whatever you see is right for you.


----------



## Nicker

Equal - What kind of test did you use on the morning of your beta? May I share your :bfp: info on my other thread? I think it would really help others to not give up hope.


----------



## MommyMel

Something strange..... AF only lasted for 3 days, Thereafter only some brownm spotting..... not even enough for a panty liner.... :shrug:
is this at all normal ?


----------



## Nicker

MommyMel said:


> Something strange..... AF only lasted for 3 days, Thereafter only some brownm spotting..... not even enough for a panty liner.... :shrug:
> is this at all normal ?

Mine are shorter and lighter since starting with meds.


----------



## Nicker

Here is what I am thinking. I will not get a bfp before beta. If Saturday's headache was implantation (fx) then blood should be positive 3 or 4 days later and since hcg takes an extra couple of days to show up in urine, no bfp on stick until a day or two after beta.


----------



## Tella

MommyMel said:


> Something strange..... AF only lasted for 3 days, Thereafter only some brownm spotting..... not even enough for a panty liner.... :shrug:
> is this at all normal ?

My AF is also only 2 proper days of flow and then spotting slightly for a day or maybe 2. And my lining has been fine with all my IUI's. So i wont worry about it to much. :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Kinerie > Hope they will monitor you more closely in the next cycle.

Hopeful > Yeah, life is hard enough already to just do the right thing and if eating is gonna become a mission as well it is gonna be hell.

Nicker > I hope I have a bfp by 11dpo but once I get my bfp I will post when it happened :winkwink:

Ash > Fx'd for you!!!!!!!!!!!!

Equal > That is very encouraging considering I was devistated the morning of Beta and I got a bfn. Hope it doesn&#8217;t happen this time!!!

And all the other girls hope you come and surprise us with a BFP soon!

AFM > Otherwise Im not 4DPO and 6DPTrigger and my trigger is almost out of my system :dance: so now im ready to see my bfp fade back in :winkwink:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Good morning ladies:wave:

Hope everyone had a fabulous weekend!

I'm anxiously awaiting more BFPs on this thread! So glad that Equal got hers, Nicker will be next and then the rest of us in the TWW. :thumbup: 

:dust: 

AFM - just waiting and trying to stay positive. It's very tough considering how rough this last year has been and we are quickly approaching the anniversary of when we first conceived.


----------



## Nicker

bastetgrrl said:


> Good morning ladies:wave:
> 
> Hope everyone had a fabulous weekend!
> 
> I'm anxiously awaiting more BFPs on this thread! So glad that Equal got hers, Nicker will be next and then the rest of us in the TWW. :thumbup:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> AFM - just waiting and trying to stay positive. It's very tough considering how rough this last year has been and we are quickly approaching the anniversary of when we first conceived.

:hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies! This thread is very large now. Nicker, thanks for keeping everyone straight and keeping track of the progress.

Equal - :happydance: :cloud9: Enjoy every moment Mrs. Prego!!

Tella - :dust: I am right with you lady!

Nicker - Your symptoms sound very positive!! :dust: I am feeling very positive for you!! Wahoo!! Start the :bfp: trend. Thanks.

Dilia - :dust: TWW - lets stay positive during our TWW! 

Basetgrrl - TWW too! :dust: :dust: Hopefully you get a sticky a.s.a.p.! :hugs: Btw - I try to only drink organic milk. I read Skinny Bitch. Good Book. 

Msw - TWW - another PUPO buddy! :)

Ash - Good Luck tomorrow!! You'll be joining the rest of us in the TWW real soon! :dust:

Isela - I hope you have excellent follies!! :hugs:

Daisy & Oneof14 - How are you both? :hugs:

Haj - Thinking of you! :hugs:

DrS - When is your IUI?

Hi to Kinerie and all the other ladies!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Nicker said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Oooh oneof14 - I'm jealous you get a CD 10 scan. I wish I was going in on CD 10 - I think I'm going to be ready EARLY.
> 
> As for lining issues, from what I understand, if lining is thin from clomid, taking supplemental estrogen (estrace) can help build it up (this is pre-trigger, pre-IUI). Progesterone doesn't make your lining thicker - it just changes the lining to be in a secretory state, which is how it needs to be for implantation to happen.
> 
> Learned something new re: the estrogen. My RE always says the progesterone suppositories will make a hospitable environment for implantation.Click to expand...

Yeah, progesterone does make it more hospitable, by changing the nature of the lining to a secretory state (whatever that means), but I don't think it actually makes the existing lining thicker. :flower:


----------



## AMP26

Ash: Good luck tomorrow!!!!!! As for the triplets possibility, I always say that one would be a miracle, two would be an adventure, & three would send me running back to my moms house!! :rofl: I hope this is our month!

Congrats on the BFP Equal! So amazing for you!! 

AFM: 5dpiui....... This TWW is going to kill me! lol... Going in for blood work either tonight or tomorrow to check my levels and I'll set up my appointment for my Beta but I already know he's going to make me wait until day 14 :wacko: My plan is to talk him into letting me come in on the morning of the 11th that way I'll (hopefully) know by the time I get home from work and can **hopefully** surprise DH with a BFP! I'm trying so hard not to SS but I can't help but notice that I'm having extreme lower back pain since last night. I know that it's too early for any kind of symptoms, but........


----------



## DaisyQ

Frolicky, I'm doing ok. Hanging in there. 

Bastet, :hugs:

Also, speaking of AF, mine was also very light and short this cycle after Clomid. Glad to hear tella, that lighter flow has not meant a thinner lining for you. Interested to see how everything is doing on Wednesday. Hoping I have 2-3 follies and good lining


----------



## bastetgrrl

AMP26 said:


> AFM: 5dpiui....... This TWW is going to kill me! lol... Going in for blood work either tonight or tomorrow to check my levels and I'll set up my appointment for my Beta but I already know he's going to make me wait until day 14 :wacko: My plan is to talk him into letting me come in on the morning of the 11th that way I'll (hopefully) know by the time I get home from work and can **hopefully** surprise DH with a BFP! I'm trying so hard not to SS but I can't help but notice that I'm having extreme lower back pain since last night. I know that it's too early for any kind of symptoms, but........

Yep, same here. This TWW is gonna drag on. Hope everything goes well with your blood work and that you can get your beta done on the 11th.

SS is so hard NOT to do. I'm just as guilty of doing it. :haha:


----------



## Tella

Daisy > Fx'd for 3 juicy follies and a nice thick lining. And that you can do IUI soon after.

Froliky > When is your OTD? My Beta is the 10th so only 8 more days :happydance:

Keeping all you ladies in my prayers for a bfp this time around!!!!!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Tella - They always want it 14dpo, so April 12th. I will most likely do a hpt on the 10th or 11th though. Good Luck!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Woo hoo!! Gonna be lots of BFPs next week! :happydance:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## drsquid

frolicky- dunno yet.. i go back today for another us (cd 10). ive been on gonal f 225 since cd 3 and started cetromide on cd 8. i guess im going to get another e2 today but who knows. i swapped shifts today so that i could work at the hospital where my doc is (saves me having to drive an hour mid day), only downside is that i swapped into an 11.5 hr shift, upside... the diff in pay covers the us =) im hoping thursday but who knows..


----------



## daydream

Hello there ladies. Hope everyone had a good weekend!

AMP - hope your bloodwork goes well! 

Ash - GL with your IUI!!

Tella - Yay can't wait to see that BFP come in :dust:

DaisyQ - Hope your u/s on Wed goes well. FX for 2-3 good follies.

Everyone else - Hi!! Hope this week has only good things in store :)

AFM - One week away from my BFP at 12dpo ;) I'm testing next Monday and Wednesday for this cycle. 

I'm not symptom spotting because for me it's usually just from the progesterone. This cycle the progesterone has given me some CRAZY dreams. I also can't seem to get enough sleep. Yesterday I napped for over a hour and even after that, I had to drag myself out of bed this morning.


----------



## Pink Lolly

Daydream progesterone gives me crazy vivid dreams too! :haha:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Hi Ladies,
I am going absolutely crazy I am 10dpiui and my beta test is on Wednesday. I am hopeful that we will receive a bfp but am discouraged because I am not posative about any symptoms I should be having and am fearful to see the bfn being that this is the first cycle we have been able to try since our mc.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am going absolutely crazy I am 10dpiui and my beta test is on Wednesday. I am hopeful that we will receive a bfp but am discouraged because I am not posative about any symptoms I should be having and am fearful to see the bfn being that this is the first cycle we have been able to try since our mc.

Symptoms you should be having? There is none, every single person and pregnancy are different. You'll only be able to say things were symptoms after you get a bfp as it could just be hormones, in fact bfp or not, it is hormones :)
Good luck and I hope this is it for you


----------



## fertilesoul

Stalking with fingers crossed...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

How you feeling anyways Fertilsoul?


----------



## angels2012

Do you ladies recommend lots of rest after IUI? I go in for my U/S tomorrow (CD10). 

I do photography as a side job and was asked to do one a day after my expected IUI. So I said No, and suggested a week later, which would be 8 days after IUI, also the day I have signed up to volunteer clean a children facility for 6 hours. My equipment is heavy and I am just afraid I would be pushing my body to its limits, stressing it and not being able to have a successful implantation. Am I crazy to think that I shouldn't do anything else?


----------



## AMP26

I had a rough last night and was freaking out about everything so DH took me shopping hen out to dinner. BUT, most importantly, he bought me 3 pregnancy tests!!! Lol.... I took one this am and had the faintest of faint positive lines. I guess the hcg isn't out of my system yet but it was cool to finally see two lines : ) I'm going to test again at 8dpiui and 10 dpiui... Because I can't help myself!!!!


----------



## MommyMel

AMP26 ,,,, its good to see two lines,,,,, even when i used my OPK and saw two lines i would get so excited that my heart actually starts beating faster,,,,,, almost as if i got a BFP....... lol
Its good that you have such an understanding and supportive husband, it helps you along in this journey, which is tough already....

Good luck to you, i hope those 2 lines becomes darker..... BFP on its way......
:hugs:


----------



## siblingwishes

fertilesoul said:


> Stalking with fingers crossed...

Fertilesoul - did you have an NT scan at 12+1? Just curious...I go for mine tomorrow...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

angels2012 said:


> Do you ladies recommend lots of rest after IUI? I go in for my U/S tomorrow (CD10).
> 
> I do photography as a side job and was asked to do one a day after my expected IUI. So I said No, and suggested a week later, which would be 8 days after IUI, also the day I have signed up to volunteer clean a children facility for 6 hours. My equipment is heavy and I am just afraid I would be pushing my body to its limits, stressing it and not being able to have a successful implantation. Am I crazy to think that I shouldn't do anything else?

I'll let you know what happened for me. My first pregnancy I was working 10 hour overnight shift, it was the second day strait of it and I went to have my IUI in the morning strait after finishing my shift. I then went home and slept! The rest of the tww I lived my life as normal, not overdoing things but just working, and normal everyday stuff.
This pregnancy I had my IUI and then went shopping with DH and my son and had crazy o pains that made it hard for me to walk. I spent my tww taking care of my then 11 1/2 month old, plying on the floor, cooking, cleaning, walking, not sleeping any extra. I'm pretty sure I felt implantation happen at 8 dpiui while standing at the sink doing a load of dishes (no dishwasher here, just me).
I think too much in one day may not be good but taking it easy too much won't make too much a difference. It's going to implant if it so chooses and it's healthy.
Good luck!


----------



## Tella

bastetgrrl > Oh yes there is gonna be tons, we gonna set this ratio right of IUI's.

drsquid > Seems like everything worked out find for you and your CD10scan! 

daydream > Thanks girl :hugs: and I feel the same about each and every one of you girl's as well!!! I HATE those dreams, it is crazy. Some mornings I actually wonder if I should tell DH about them because he might just book my into a padded room :haha:

Blue eyes > Keeping everything crossed for you for a BFP tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!! Don&#8217;t worry about the lack of symptoms, so many girls have far less symptoms on their bfp cycles then us on our BFN cycles.

angels > My doc just said to be calm on day of IUI and 5DPO to aid implantation. Heavy lifting is not advised but I suppose ur body is used to it. I agree with hopeful, just continue with everyday life, im also doing that especially after 2 where I almost treated myself as already pregnant.

AMP > :hugs: hope you feel better and that it is just the hormones that is playing tricks on your and brining that bfp with them!!!

MOmmyMel > I use to get the exact same feeling about a positive OPK especially a Smiley face. The very first time my heart was beating so fast and I was so scared it will disappear before I could take a photo. I even sent it to my mom and DH :haha:

AFM > Not much happening here, trigger is almost out. Tomorrow it will be definitely. So a few days of blank tests and then I should see that line coming back again :winkwink:


----------



## Nicker

13pdiui :bfn:


----------



## MommyMel

i am so sorry Nicker :hugs:........ any signs of the :witch: ?

remember :
it aint over till the :witch: appears.......
:hugs:

when is AF due ?


----------



## Nicker

I won't get AF until I quit progesterone. Should be here Saturday.


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: when is your official test date?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh Nicker, :hugs: do you have a beta tomorrow?


----------



## Nicker

Tomorrow. Off to work now.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hope your day goes okay. Hope that bfp shows tomorrow! Maybe even tonight, fx


----------



## diliapickle

:hug: sorry Nicker you had to see bfn! But as others said you are not out yet! I forget who it was but someone saw a bfn morning of beta and had positive beta so it could still happen!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That was Equal, our last bfp!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Pink Lolly said:


> Daydream progesterone gives me crazy vivid dreams too! :haha:

Oh man...mine have been seriously crazy!! :haha:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well. We've got so many in the TWW that I'm losing count! :dust:

Bring on the BFPs! This thread needs it and BAD! :dust:

Nicker - you aren't out yet so hang in there until tomorrow. :dust:

AFM - after my emotional meltdown day yesterday (a lot of it posted in my journal :haha:) I think I'm feeling much better today and hope to keep calm and relaxed. I even did yoga last night to help and will probably do it again tonight.


----------



## Tella

Nicker > :hugs: I hope your BETA shows you something different tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## haj624

thank you for all of your support ladies!!! I can't wait to hear about more BFP's from all of you!!

AFM: I'm on my 5th day of BC. I head back to the doctors on the 17th for my water sono


----------



## Kinerie

Nicker said:


> 13pdiui :bfn:

I am sorry, dear Nicker..But maybe it doesn't mean 100% that you are out this cycle? Give it a bit more time perhaps?:hugs:


----------



## Kinerie

Hello everybody,

Off for a few days, desperately need a change of scenery. DH more than me, I fear, too swamped at work, not in a good place right now, I am getting very tired and snappy with him..Ahhhhhh..

Anyhow, to all you TWW I wish the best news next week. Ash, L4Hope, Diliapickle, Frolicky, Tella, Amp26, Daydream, Bastetgrrl, Mohini, Jacquelyn, Lou1234, Nicker - FX!!!!

Will check back with you ladies over the weekend..Have a great week, sending you all positive and serene vibes!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nicker

Realistically I am out. The odds of two of us in a row getting a positive beta with negative hpts before is really small. Besides my boobs hardly hurt anymore. Let up yesterday. 

It almost doesn't seem possible that this time never worked for me. Now I have decisions to make. Ivf isnt an option at $10000 - $12000 a crack. Unfortunately the only way to know if i have poor egg quality is by ivf. I am feeling pretty down but there isn't a damn thing I can do about it. I almost feel like stopping the progesterone now.


----------



## DaisyQ

Don't stop the progesterone - just wait until tomorrow. 24 hours to go until you have your answer.

I know this really really sucks. 

Have you ever considered doing IVF out of town? There are some places that offer really good packages. There is a woman on another thread going to a fertility center in upstate NY. She is from Texas. I believe she did all of her monitoring locally, but flew into NY for egg retrieval and transfer. She paid 7K and change, maybe 7500, for THREE cycles of IVF. You put half down up front, and pay off the other half over the course of a year. This is just one of the packages they offer. Of course if it works first try, you don't get a refund for the other unused cycles, but you have the reassurance that if it doesn't work, you have 2 more tries that are paid for (and cost less than 1 round of IVF at most other places). This fee includes ICSI and FET. I think the fertility clinic is called CNY and they have offices in Albany, Rochester and Syracuse. Also, one of the doctors there is renowned. If I end up having to go out of pocket for IVF, I am seriously considering going this route.


----------



## DaisyQ

Kinerie - where are you going? Anywhere fun?? Also, I notice you are also in NY - the city? Curious as to which fertility clinic you are going to.


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - :hugs: :hugs: I am still hoping for you. Anything is possible. I do know though that it's easier to prepare for disappointment and so I think psychologically we do it to soften the pain (if that is possible). :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Angel - I think Hopeful had good answers to your question. I would say don't overdo it. Good Luck!


----------



## Nicker

I am Canadian. That price is for in Vancouver. I would have to fly to Vancouver and spend three days there. My doc would do all the preliminary stuff I would go there just for retrieval and transfer. The most I have left is one IUI.


----------



## DaisyQ

Well... 7500 for 3 rounds is a lot more doable than 10-12K per round, no? Would you consider researching IVF at other places?

I know some people even go to tropical places for their IVF cycle! Not that that would be the most afforable option, but I'm just saying there are other more affordable options out there.


----------



## trying hard

Just thought I'd update my status... BFN and AF yesterday. Going to have a break now to get my head straight, 5 months of clomid crazies and 2 and a half years of BFNs have been hard


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry trying hard :hugs: enjoy the drug free break and maybe you'll get your bfp not even trying.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I had my IUI this morning. OH had 47.5 million sperm post wash. I got annoyed though because when I had the ultrasound they told me that I had 3 follicles. Two on the right and one on the left. The two on the right were 21mm and 16mm and the one on the left was 13mm. Well when I asked the woman this morning what the sizes were again she said, oh you only had one at 21mm and I asked well I thought there was two more and she said yes, 16mm and 13 but the 13 is probably not big enough ( which I understand) and what about the 16? She said it's probably not viable either! I'm like how does she figure. If a follicle grows about 1-2mm/day and I got the ultrasound done 2 days ago that would mean it's about 20mm ... I would call that viable! Anyways, I'm irritated at her and I almost broke down in the office after they did the insemination and I was laying there waiting! Well, I'm feeling kind of okay about the whole IUI, like OH had a great count, etc. but I'm still feeling like it's not going to work. Yes, I know PMA! I'm trying!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, do they do another US the day of your IUI? Just curious, they don't at my place. 

On clomid cycles, they usually consider follicles 18mm or larger to be large enough to contain a "mature egg." If your US showed a 16mm follicle 2 days ago, there's a good chance it would have been 18mm today. :hugs:

For injectable cycles, I think the usually consider follicles that are 14mm or larger to be mature. 

Listen hon, most people who do clomid get 1-2 eggs. That's the typical response, and the goal of clomid. The response to injectables is usually 2+ eggs. I know you have to do 3 clomid cycles before you can move to injectables, and there's nothing you can do about that. All it takes is 1 egg and 1 sperm, and you likely had 2 eggs there. But even if you had 3 eggs, nothing is guaranteed, and there is really no way to predict if this will be a successful cycle or not. There are cycles that seem so promising, with 2-3 eggs, and great sperm, and great timing, and it's BFN. Then you read success stories of women with only 1 egg, and less than 1 million sperm, and BFP. It's completely unpredictable and out of our control. You just have "throw the dice," and get through the next two weeks. :flower:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daisy - They don't do another US the day of IUI, I wish they did! That's great to know what they consider mature with injectables and with clomid. I'm pretty sure I had two, considering the size of the 16mm and the time between then and the IUI but even if I had one, I am grateful. It's just emotionally tearing when one person tells you one thing and the next doctor tells you another. I know that it's rolling the dice, it's just a crazy emotional journey which I'm sure you know. I appreciate all of your information and advice, and lets just hope the dice roll in my favor this time!


----------



## DaisyQ

Absolutely. 

I know well how frustrating it is to get conflicting information - I was ready to tear my hair out last cycle when the doctor told me I had ovulated, but the RN said I had not!! 

The odds are in our favor, for it eventually happening. Hopefully it will be this cycle, but if not, try to hold onto the fact that it will most likely happen. I just wish we all knew WHEN, so we could stop stressing!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hate that someone new looked at your chart and decided to pipe up and add their two cents. Opinions vary wildly between doctors/nurses etc. I think what she meant was more about the lead follicle, that is the one they focus on as not always do the other ones catch up. When I had 13-14mm ones, they usually didn't catch up to the big one. But the 16mm sounds like it may have done some more growing, especially in those two days. I think you should go with the assumption you had two! Also Daisy is right, it really is a roll of the dice every month and the worst part of the game is keeping your sanity and trying not to overanalyse things over the next two weeks. You have a wonderful shot, but I know how comments like that can disappoint someone too. :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hopeful - Thanks for being so understanding! It is a roll of the dice and stressful! I'm hoping that it works this time but IF it doesn't then I have one more clomid cycle before I can go on to injectables and I'm kinda looking forward to that, as crazy as it sounds, if I can get pregnant and get more follicles! :) 

Well, 14 days and then I can find out if I'm preggo or not!


----------



## drsquid

apparently the lead can also suppress the smaller ones so they may not still grow 2mm. i know the feel because i had 6 similar size follies day 7 then day 10 i had like 1-2 lead and lots of smaller ones which were still at least 15 and he said id have 1-2.. grrr. that is the upside to where i go. doc does all the us. and it is always the same doc.


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, I've been MIA, I needed to get my head straight and figure our next step, since I'm not confident about my IUI this round.

Ash, don't be discouraged, I know easier said than done, but your DH's counts were awesome and you do have a great shot.

Nicker/Trying sorry about the BFN, its so frustrating!!!!! :hug:

Frolicky, how are you doing?!?! Has your family come and gone? I wanted to say I am happy you told them about the IUI's.

Daisy, Good luck tomorrow. Please fill us in!

I feel like there are so many new woman, welcome and goo luck!!:dust: to all

AFM, I had my 3rd and final IUI yesterday and today. Not confident at all, this is our Hail Mary!! I also met with my Dr and went over the procedure for IVF, meet with the billing and went over everything, so if this doesn't work, I start IVF next month. I am hoping I doesn't have to go that route.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oneof14- why not at all confident this time?


----------



## Nicker

Well today was craptacular! A friend told me that his wife is 10 weeks pregnant. They were ntnp. It just seems so unfair. Yesterday I get to my mom's and there is a picture of a baby sitting on the island. On Sunday Mom was telling my sister and I that when my other sister is home in July we are going to crack the bottle of champagne my Dad got from the company when he retired. She said she thinks he was saving it for when he had his first grandchild. 

The first IUI I didn't expect to work. The second one I was disappointed but I knew I still had 2 more sperm samples. This time I am devastated. I have lost hope. I always tell myself that all thing happen for a reason and that God has a plan. That is not consoling to me at this point. How many crosses does one person need to bear. I know there are people a lot worse off in the world but today I am selfish and I really don't care. When I was young I certainly never dreamed I would grow up to have a chronic disease with no cure, single, and childless. I wanted and believed I deserve so much more. 

Daisy - thanks for the input and the information. It was very helpful and something to consider.


----------



## oneof14

Oh, Nicker, I am so sorry you are going through this, and without a partner. I completely understand how you are feeling about the the crosses to bear. Nothing I say can make you feel better. I can be there to listen and pray that things will get better for you.


----------



## oneof14

Hopeful42nd said:


> Oneof14- why not at all confident this time?

Hopeful, I had only 1 follicle and my lining is not great, also I don't think that the timing was accurate. I had no means to test as last month I threw my CBFM against the wall and I refused to by digital sticks. When I met with my doctor, he said I have a good shot, but what is going to say right. 

I am disappointed that he did not give me anything to increase my lining, he gave me some line about my blood being good, etc. Being that the other 2 didn't work, I am not so confident. I almost canceled this IUI because of the results, but my DH suggested we continue, but discuss going forward with the doctor, which is what we did.

Sorry for the long and winded answer.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker- be as selfish and as grumpy as you like. It sounds like a terrible day, and I would be too in your shoes. Ya know in my down moments and when people used to give me the 'god has a plan, it'll happen when and if its supposed to' speech, I used to think to myself, he must be one sadistic guy cause no one deserves the pain of this. What's the other one I used to get told? Oh yeah, 'god doesnt give you more than you can handle.' I always felt like saying 'can't I just be sad and pissed off right now'?

Oneof14- ah I see. Well I think keeping on the mission is good. You'd be surprised at the ladies who've become preggers with impossible odds or when they thought for sure it wouldn't work. Look at me, my DH's count was 1/3 what it normally is, yet it was the one that worked.


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: all around. I have every hope in the world it will eventually happen for all of us.


----------



## daydream

Sorry to hear about the BFN Nicker :hugs: I'll hold onto some hope for you that you'll get that BFP tomorrow. That's what we're all here for. We hope for each other, even when someone may feel utterly hopeless :hugs:

AFM: I'm entering the most torturous part of the TWW, the second week. Trying to keep up PMA. Because after this cycle? Not sure what's next. We may be taking a break.


----------



## mamadreams

Nicker - I agree with Hopeful42nd - feel what you feel. We are here to support you although it would be great if we were there in person to hold each other up on the tough days and celebrate the good ones together.


----------



## BlueBird2372

Hi Nicker and all...
Reporting unsuccessful 2nd DIUI unfortunately.
Just like with the 1st one, I had a sharp BBT drop this AM - indicating that AF was due tonight - and so it came this PM!
No need to test really :-(
I am taking a break for 2 cycles now. I will be enjoying myself, exercising a lot, having fun and go scuba diving, too! 
I plan to do a bit of research on chinese medicine and fertility, too. I have just ordered the book my accu person recommended - "A Baby Making Bible" - it is supposed to be good to look at what possible issues one may have based on symptoms and how to address, too.
Then, refreshed, back to business in June.
Nicker - I really hope that if it didn't work for you this time it WILL work SOON after!!!
The most important and difficult thing is NOT to give up!!! (Speaking to myself as well as you!)
Best wishes to you and the rest of the troops!
Cheers
BB


----------



## DaisyQ

Oneof14, did he test your e2 and LH levels to see if you were surging? Did you do a trigger?


----------



## daydream

Sorry for AF Bluebird :hugs: You'll have to let us know what you think of that book


----------



## BlueBird2372

daydream said:


> Sorry for AF Bluebird :hugs: You'll have to let us know what you think of that book

sure! this will be my Easter read - proving the book is arriving by Thursday from amazon as it should!!

Any recommendation re books on IVF??? The thought of taking lots of drugs is depressing but loosing time and whichever little chance i still have is even worse.

I still have one paid for IUI with donor sperm but I feel like I need to start looking further a field and plan now.....


----------



## DaisyQ

The fertility book that I've found the mist informative is Perfect Hormone Balance for Fertility by Robert Greene.


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Oneof14, did he test your e2 and LH levels to see if you were surging? Did you do a trigger?

when I brought it to their attention this morning, she said Yes, they base everything on my levels and they said everything looked good and I triggered on CD11 and had b2b IUI's on CD12 & CD13. The last 2 IUI's I did b2b on CD13 & CD14. I really dont know and since i feel kind of defeated this cycle, I dont want to put so much thought into it. Like I said, I feel like this is my "hail Mary" before IVF.


----------



## DaisyQ

I understand. :hugs: The timing though sounds good to me. All you need is one egg. Look at it this way - whether it's this cycle or your next, you'll probably be pregnant soon. Xxoo


----------



## drsquid

bluebird- is there a reason you are thinking about going unmedicated straight to ivf? my doc let me give an unmedicated cycle a go but felt meds increased the odds despite my ovulating normally. i got 2 follicles both femara cycles and he seemed to want to do another femara cycle but i opted for injections. have you considered clomid and or femara to increase your odds and egg numbers? it is a reasonably cheap intermediate step


----------



## froliky2011

Bluebird - :hugs: Enjoy your reprieve.

Oneof14 -- You have had a chemical pregnancy so I have hope. Maybe it's stupid, but I don't care. :hug:

Nicker - :hugs:

AFM - I had acupuncture yesterday so today I felt good and positive. All the puzzle pieces are set so now just waiting for the little soul to join us. xoxo


----------



## isela

Niker... sorry for BFN hoping tomorrow you get a BFP...:hugs:

AFM----well today is CD14 and my follies didnt grow at all they are the same since friday CD10 9.6mm my linnen grow from 5.6 to 7.6mm the Dr. think iam not going to ovulated this month i need to go back on thursday CD16 if they dont grow he said is going to give me med to get my period and start with strong med.....FX....


----------



## Nicker

Went for sushi dinner with a friend. I still feel like crap. 

Thank you all for your support. I will let you all know what my next step is. I don't think I can work an IUI in to April with my schedule. I am not sure if I will take month or a few months off or if I am done. I have to talk to my doctor. I believe he thinks I don't have enough ovarian reserve to take time off. He also said before the last IUI that he would recommend IVF as the next step. I really don't think IVF is an option though. As daisy said I can shop around to find better prices. Even if I could pay$7500 for three IVF attempts there would still be the cost of meds on top of that. I doubt I could do my stimming in Canada and them go to the us for retrieval and transfer. I also would have to fly somewhere with each attemp and pay for accommodations. Also it is bad enough sneaking around doing IUI here. I don't have a supportive family so I am concealing it from them. I couldn't explain going away. Emotionally I can't deal with ttc and arguing with family. Emotionally I may just be done period.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hope that's not the case Nicker (that your just emotionally done). Either way take all the time you need to get in a good frame of mind. Take care of you first then consider your options :hugs:


----------



## Nicker

I have report card marks due on Thursday. Today I just feel like crap. Yesterday I was exhausted from the progesterone so I was in bed by 9:15. 

Yesterday I was still pretty hopeful. After all if I implanted on 10dpiui maybe it hcg wouldn't be in urine by 12dpiu. I went to the pharmacy to get eye drops for my dog and my favorite pharmacist was there. She was excite to see me and said so are you pregnant yet? I was like "I'll know in a couple of days". She said she wants to know as soon as I get that :bfp: When I first started with the Clomid I told her my mom wasn't supportive. She said she would be honorary grandma LOL. 

A girl should be able to turn to her mom at times like this. I resent that I can't and that I am certain my own mother is praying I don't have a baby.

I'm finished ranting for now.


----------



## Kinerie

Nicker said:


> Realistically I am out. The odds of two of us in a row getting a positive beta with negative hpts before is really small. Besides my boobs hardly hurt anymore. Let up yesterday.
> 
> It almost doesn't seem possible that this time never worked for me. Now I have decisions to make. Ivf isnt an option at $10000 - $12000 a crack. Unfortunately the only way to know if i have poor egg quality is by ivf. I am feeling pretty down but there isn't a damn thing I can do about it. I almost feel like stopping the progesterone now.

Dear Nicker, do not give yet. There are clinics here in NY which over $6,500 IVF packages ($3,000 for one shot). There are options which you should explore..Who is charging $12K for IVF ??? I would have thought NY would be one of the most expensive! Honestly, there is a very good website www.ivfsuccessrates.com where you can narrow your search of the specialist or a clinic by age group, state etc..Great and most essential info when choosing the clinic to have the procedures done. I wish I had more thorough research done with my first "doctor"..but with this website I have found the clinic I am quite happy with..Give it a try, common..:hugs:


----------



## Kinerie

DaisyQ said:


> Kinerie - where are you going? Anywhere fun?? Also, I notice you are also in NY - the city? Curious as to which fertility clinic you are going to.

Hey, Daisy,

We are going to RMA (Reproductive Medicine Associate of NY) on Madison..
Of course, it is too early for me to judge, all depends on the results, I suppose, but by comparison with my first "doctor" - another planet. According to www.ifvsuccessrates.com - first fertility clinic for my age group.


----------



## Kinerie

Hopeful42nd said:


> I hate that someone new looked at your chart and decided to pipe up and add their two cents. Opinions vary wildly between doctors/nurses etc. I think what she meant was more about the lead follicle, that is the one they focus on as not always do the other ones catch up. When I had 13-14mm ones, they usually didn't catch up to the big one. But the 16mm sounds like it may have done some more growing, especially in those two days. I think you should go with the assumption you had two! Also Daisy is right, it really is a roll of the dice every month and the worst part of the game is keeping your sanity and trying not to overanalyse things over the next two weeks. You have a wonderful shot, but I know how comments like that can disappoint someone too. :hugs:

Quite right, Hopeful42nd, follies grow 2mm each day, so Ash would have 18mm - ripe and perfect!!


----------



## Nicker

Nobody is charging $12000 but you have to take in to consideration all costs involved. $6800 is the IVF with icsi or $5500 just ivf itself. Stimming would be right around $3000. Flight is $800 to Vancouver (at least $1000 if I go to the states). I would need a hotel for probably 4 nights so that would be about $500. Donor sperm is $620. Shippinf donor sperm is $250. It all adds up in a hurry.


----------



## angels2012

Hi Ladies -

This is our first time doing an IUI - we started TTC since July 2009. I took femara CD 3-7. Today is CD10 and I went in for my U/S @ 4:30pm. U/S shows 3 follicles, (1) 19.57mm, (1) 18.07mm, (1) 7.8mm. So I am going in this with 2 good size follies. :cloud9: My lining is 8.02mm, which the PA says is great. :cloud9: They want us to do the Ovidrel trigger shot at 12:05am Thursday. They didn't have any opening Friday morning, so the IUI is at 12:15pm.

I am nervous and doing my best to be patient.


----------



## Kinerie

Nicker said:


> Nobody is charging $12000 but you have to take in to consideration all costs involved. $6800 is the IVF with icsi or $5500 just ivf itself. Stimming would be right around $3000. Flight is $800 to Vancouver (at least $1000 if I go to the states). I would need a hotel for probably 4 nights so that would be about $500. Donor sperm is $620. Shippinf donor sperm is $250. It all adds up in a hurry.

Ok, Nicker, sounds like you do need indeed some rest..and yes, costs do add up quickly...I am sorry that you can't confide in your mother, this is very important to have your family's support and I do feel for you. But what about your friends? Do you have friends you can talk to about it?


----------



## oneof14

Kinerie said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Kinerie - where are you going? Anywhere fun?? Also, I notice you are also in NY - the city? Curious as to which fertility clinic you are going to.
> 
> Hey, Daisy,
> 
> We are going to RMA (Reproductive Medicine Associate of NY) on Madison..
> Of course, it is too early for me to judge, all depends on the results, I suppose, but by comparison with my first "doctor" - another planet. According to www.ifvsuccessrates.com - first fertility clinic for my age group.Click to expand...

Kinerie, I was contemplating going there as its right by my job. Unfortunately they do not accept my insurance. It does have a good success rate.


----------



## angels2012

The PA said today that it is optimal to trigger when the follicles are at 20mm. I am curious why my last two cycles they had me trigger at 18mm...(on just Femara). When I Trigger early Thursday morning I am thinking the follicles are going to be on average of 22mm. I think it is good, but I am just surprise that in my previous cycles they had me do it at 18mm. Any thoughts on follicle size and triggering?


(Btw - my previous post on the photography session. I am going to do it tomorrow before I trigger. So then I can carry my heavy equipment around town and not worry :))


----------



## drsquid

hrm maybe im doing something wrong but i cant find any lists of success rates there...

afm did my last gonal f shot today. mostly used syringes but had to get a pen when i went to san jose.. tonight i did the 2nd shot with the pen. noticed when i pulled it out the needle was bent like 90 degrees.. oops. didnt see anything shoot out of the skin so i guess it wasnt a big deal. left a round mark on my skin,. trigger in almost an hour then iui on thursday


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Well here we go. I am 12 dpo and am just about to leave to go get my beta. I already want to cry. I do not think it stuck. No real symptoms except for I am slightly crampy and the sides of my chest are kinda sore. Insurance does not cover infertility treatment and only had the funds for 1 IUI. Blahhhh!


----------



## MommyMel

Good luck Blue Eyes 81........ fx'd for you :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Nicker I don't know what to say other than tons of hugs. 

Kinerie! That's where I'm going too! On my way there now for a scan. I can't tell you how reassured I am that you are going there too, especially since it sounds like you've really done your research. I was referred there by a friend. She just had her RMA IVF baby. She's a beauty.


----------



## DaisyQ

Fx for you blue eyes.


----------



## Pink Lolly

Good luck blue eyes :dust:

I'm testing tomorrow and I'm scared too! :nope:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Blue eyes - FXD for you. :dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies,

Not much to report. This morning I had some pinching like feelings in my side but who knows. Could be my mind playing tricks on me. :shrug: Just waiting and trying to stay calm and relaxed. :coffee:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck BlueEyes! Just remember to breathe, and take things in slowly, whatever happens you and your OH are strong enough to face it! Fx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Blue eyes 81 - best of luck with your beta this morning!


----------



## oneof14

Blue eyes - Fx'd for you!!


----------



## diliapickle

Good luck blue eyes!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## ashknowsbest

When will you get the results of your beta? Are you going to do a HPT?


----------



## MommyMel

good luck Blue Eyes and Pink Lolly......
i am keeping everything crossed for you ,,, fingers, arms, toes, legs and hairs........
:hugs:


----------



## MommyMel

Tonight is my second and Last Menopur injection :winkwink:..... i have a scan on Sunday morning at 9am, check how many and size of follies.... on DIUI#1 i responded very well..... i hope it is going to be as good again..... :blush:

so i am also just praying....... hopefully i wont need the 3rd IUI........ :happydance:

:dust::dust: to all of you ...... its a tough roller-coaster, but we can do it !!!!:friends::headspin:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Pink lolly< Good luck tomorrow.
Bastetgrrl< good luck to you too. Beta next week, right?
:dust: Wishing you both a :bfp:
Ashknowsbest< Around lunch time but I want to try to wait until 5:30 when I will be home from work. Although I am not sure I will have the patients for that :muaha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well, I'll be looking forward to your results! I really hope you get your bfp! :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

sigh, thrown for a loop today. friend at work who has been trying for a bit but really only doing it "correctly" for a short time got a positive beta. of course im happy for her but.. this is the 2nd person who has gotten pos while ive been failing. doesnt help that i did my hcg shot last night. pretty abrupt crash from the happy ive been getting from the estrogen (ive been liking gonal f, i just feel a bit tired but otherwise super happy). bah


----------



## L4hope

Good luck pink lolly and blue eyes! Wishing you get your bfp's!!
Bastet, it's hard not to let our heads get to us during the tww! The waiting is such torture. I am only three days piui and it feels like eternity!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Pink lolly< Good luck tomorrow.
> Bastetgrrl< good luck to you too. Beta next week, right?
> :dust: Wishing you both a :bfp:
> Ashknowsbest< Around lunch time but I want to try to wait until 5:30 when I will be home from work. Although I am not sure I will have the patients for that :muaha:

Thanks!

My dr didn't schedule a beta test just told me to POAS on the 10th and call with results.


----------



## Tella

trying hard > Sorry about the bfn :hugs: Hope you feel better soon!

ash > Sorry about the stupid nurse!!! The 16 would defiitely have been mature enough, my doc said even my 14 was a very good possibility as the HCG makes them grow and mature the last little bit. The nurses some times can be so insensitive and I have that, our normal fertility nurse is sweatheart but there is another one that is so misluk sometimes that I just want to strangle her. Told my DH I think she suffers from permanent PMS.

Sperm count was great so just be positive and give this cycle a chance before you feel out. You gonna be in anyways :winkwink:

drsquid > Im the same, only 1 doc and he does the scans and results with you. GL with your IUI tomorrow!!!!

oneof14 > I hope this one works for you and you don&#8217;t need IVF but if you do and my iui doesn&#8217;t work we will be doing it togher :)

nicker > Awwww I really wish I could just give you a huge hug and have a nice cup of coffee just to give you the support you need! It is hard, very hard but somehow we woman have the ability to endure so much and that is a wonderful trade, I really wish you get your bfp some way or another.

daydream > Im right there with you, 6 more days till Beta. Fx;d for a bfp!!!

BlueBird > Im so sorry!!!!!!!!! :hugs: Enjoy the break! I read Fertility and Conception by Zita West a acupuncturist. 

I agree with drsquid, maybe you should do that third paid IUI with injectables. Not only do you have an increased chance of success you will also learn how you respond on the injections before IVF.

Froliky > Fx'd for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

isela > Im so sorry about the follies not growing. Maybe a fresh start will bring you healthier eggs and a bfp.

angels > GL with your IUI, fx;d for a bfp!!!! Anything over 18mm with Clomid and Femara is considered mature enough for trigger.

Yay im glad you doing it before your IUI :happydance:

Blue eyes > Fx'd for you!!!!

MommyMel > Cant wait for you scan, hope you have atleast 2 nice follies :hugs: 

Pink Lolly > Fx'd for you!!!!!!!! Bring on the easter bfp's!!!

Bastetgrrl > I really hope it is bean burrowing in deep!!!!!!!!

AFM > Not much, had accupuncture this morning and it was very strong. But it was lovely.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all! :hi:

So, I just got back from my scan. I feel silly because I had INSISTED on going in for a scan today on CD 11, and not CD 12, because last cycle I had 2 follicles at 22 and 26 on CD 11, and I worried my follicles might be too mature if I were to wait for CD 12. Well, I was worried about nothing, because my follicles are 17mm. I have one on each side. 

I'm to take the ovidrel trigger tomorrow night, and have an IUI on Friday morning and another on Saturday morning, so 13 and 36 hours post trigger. I worry that the one at 13 hours post trigger is a wash because it is so early, but I'm hanging onto the hope that the 36 hour one will be well timed. I've considered taking the shot a few hours earlier, so the IUIs will be 17 and 40 hours post trigger... thoughts?? I know, I know, just do what I'm supposed to... but last time I didn't ovulate until 40+ hours after trigger, and I felt like my IUI was way too early. 

Plus, from everything I've read, YES, sperm can live 24-72 hours in the reproductive tract, BUT ideally, the IUI would be within 6-12 hours of ovulation because 1) the sperm lose potency after 24 hours and 2) the sperm can actually swim past the fallopian tube and into the abdominal cavity. And I also know that ovulation typically happens 36-48 hours after trigger. So.... the best timing for this IUI would be something like ~30-46 hours past trigger... I almost wonder why I'm bothering with the first one on Friday at 12 hours post... you know?

Question for you ladies - those of you who did IUIs, what was the timing? Just curious. 

I also have a question about injectables - which CDs did you have to go in for monitoring, and which cycle day was the IUI? Just trying to map out my cycles for the next few months here...


----------



## diliapickle

My back to back IUI was 19 and 42 hours post trigger. I also did injectables this cycle and went in for a check on cd 10 and then trigger 11 and IUI 12 & 13. I did bravelle for 4 days (cd7-10) and clomid (cd3-7).


----------



## Hopeful42nd

For my double IUI's 24 & 48 hours post natural lh surge. Those never took. For single , 36 hours post natural surge first pregnancy and, 36 hours post trigger this one.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks ladies... I appreciate your input. And keep it coming. :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

For both of my IUI's I had IUI 36 hours after trigger, it hasn't worked yet but I'm hoping this time is it!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Had mine at 13 and 36.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh Blue Eyes I so hope this is it for you!! 

And of course I'm sending :dust: to everyone else in the TWW. There are a LOT of us now. I'm almost there.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

OK so like I figured I can't wait until I get home. But now I am going nuts logging in every five minutes to see if my lab results are in. Ahhh the waiting is the worst!!! :wacko:


----------



## daydream

Blue eyes 81 said:


> OK so like I figured I can't wait until I get home. But now I am going nuts logging in every five minutes to see if my lab results are in. Ahhh the waiting is the worst!!! :wacko:

Good luck!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you today. I wouldn't be able to wait either :)


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies I read this in another post and wanted to share. I am increasing my folic acid and vitamin B doses. 

"Anyway, some of you may know about this, some not, but I found out I have clotting problems due to a compound heterozygous MTHFR gene mutation &#8211; one copy of the gene mutation C677T & one copy of the gene mutation A1298C. (You can probably imagine the word that came to my mind after seeing the acronym! - so immature, I know but that&#8217;s what I&#8217;m calling it bc I wouldn&#8217;t be able to pronounce it if I tried&#8230; ) 

So, on a list of &#8220;severity&#8221; it&#8217;s #2 out of 5 mutations or combinations thereof. I don&#8217;t have elevated cysteine (thank God) but I have elevated thrombosis antigen (again, clotting, so makes sense). Here is what it says:

What Are the Implications? 
Any and all of the mutations can affect homocysteine levels, but there is much dispute as to whether elevated homocysteine levels are actually needed in order for MTHFR to cause medical complications. Many other MTHFR patients have normal homocysteine levels; yet have had implantation problems, m/c(s), and/or stillbirth(s) due to clotting problems. This is a serious field and MTHFR is a serious condition, so consulting an expert is wise.

Would you like to know how to fix this &#8220;serious mutation&#8221; &#8211; 5mg folic acid (Rx &#8211; its 12x normal dose), extra B6, extra B12 & baby aspirin. That&#8217;s it, unless you have ART then you may have to take one other Rx. All this time I have had the feeling that I was making them ok, but they weren&#8217;t implanting, I just thought it was due to insuff. hormones (they &#8220;said&#8221; hormones OK, but many are borderline). My poor little eggys are probably trying so hard, but MTHFR won&#8217;t let them implant & so they get washed away And then those mc&#8217;s&#8230; I know I can&#8217;t think of it like that&#8230;

SO, there are a host of other conditions that are assoc w/MTHFR & I couldn&#8217;t believe it when I read them. In addition to things like pulmonary embolisms, serious heart conditions, autism & strokes, it can be assoc with severe depression, anxiety, neurological disorders, fibromyalgia & chronic fatigue! Hmmm, severe depression, anx, neuro, chronic pain & tiredness &#8211; that rings a serious bell for me! And not only for me, but when I look back to both parental sides, I&#8217;m floored. Grant it, there are co-conditions & other contributing factors, but all these yrs a lot of my issues could potentially have been cured with folic acid? (see a list of conditions here if interested, but there are others: https://mthfr.net/mthfr-mutations-and...se/2011/09/07/)"


----------



## froliky2011

BlueEyes - Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nicker - I feel very sad for you! Hopefully there is a solution for you that you will discover soon to give you the hope you need to move forward.

PinkLolly - Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MommyMel - I hope you are growing some good quality follicle(s)!!!

DrS - :hugs: about the other lady with the positive beta. It's hard. Feeling envious is not fun.

Tryinghard - :hugs:

FX'd for all of us in the TWW!!

We need BFPs A.S.A.P.!!!!!! Thanks.


----------



## froliky2011

Daisy - For my + BFP mine was about 27 hours past +LH surge. This last time I had a + LH surge and trigger and IUI was about 24 hours later. I had a lining of 11.5 the day of trigger and follicle was not measured but very large. Good Luck!! My E2 level on trigger day was 184. The LH/Trigger are not the only things the doctor uses to decide when to trigger. I believe the E2 levels, lining and follicle size all make a difference too. Good Luck!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you frolicky. :flower:


----------



## froliky2011

Oh, I made an error. I meant, all those things are taken into consideration of when to do IUI not trigger. :)


----------



## Nicker

Okay. For sure negative beta. April is not a possibility for sure as my RE is out of town for the next week. I think I will take off two or three months and do my final IUI in June or July. I will take CoQ10 and b50 complex vitamins. Tomorrow though, I am going to drink some rye. I am still feeling very hopeless and I have been on the verge of tears all morning.


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - :hugs: :hugs: Give yourself lots of TLC. You need it and deserve it. Love yourself, your body etc. the way you would that child and just hold yourself in your arms and let it all out. I wish I could make you a very nutritous meal! :hug:


----------



## drsquid

my doc doesnt check e2 (other than the one time day 7). spoke to the nurse yesterday and again stated i wanted a sperm count for my peace of mind. tomorrow will be the fun nurse so.. bah, i was sooo chipper the last few days. now im miserable. i know this is stupid but i already feel like this cycle failed (and havent even done the iui yet). i just have this gut feeling i cant get pregnant. since we know that just feeling positive doesnt make it happen, im not going to worry abot feeling negative cause that wont make it not happen but.. whenever people asked how many tries will you do, i said i hadnt thought about it and i hadnt.. but for some reason, despite not even reaching the "threshold" for infertility diagnosis, im starting to feel done. ive never been good at pushing myself to do things that i wasnt good at or that didnt come easy (i know that sounds weird given my career but.. school came pretty easy to me). it isnt even a money thing for me and only partly a time thing. because of my age i dont think i can drop it and pick it up again later. it is kind of now or never. just down today. hate hcg


----------



## froliky2011

DrS - The mind and body are very connected. Most diseases are caused by stress (which probably also has to do with how people respond to stress). Follow your heart. You will still have challenges if you follow your heart, but your heart will get you through those challenges. Some things take more effort especially things worth while imho.


----------



## daydream

Nicker - :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bastetgrrl

My IUI was 24 hours after trigger but I know I didn't O until the next day. :shrug: We DTD to cover our bases so I really hope it works.


----------



## L4hope

Daisy, my first IUI was done this Monday, cd13, 36 hours after trigger. I wonder why some only do one IUI and others do two? I think we should never feel bad about questioning the timing of anything. It's our bodies and we know our cycles. I'm sure with all of the patients they see, they don't remember every detail. I know I missed my ovulation the first month because we didn't go in soon enough and my OPK didn't work.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Nicker said:


> Okay. For sure negative beta. April is not a possibility for sure as my RE is out of town for the next week. I think I will take off two or three months and do my final IUI in June or July. I will take CoQ10 and b50 complex vitamins. Tomorrow though, I am going to drink some rye. I am still feeling very hopeless and I have been on the verge of tears all morning.

:hugs: Have a :wine: or three

Geesh...I never understand how an entire cycle can be out because the RE is out of town or on vacation. I mean I get that they need breaks too but someone should back up, right? :dohh:

Drink rye? What is that? Only thing that comes to mind is rye bread. :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Girls I have a quick question. I took the trigger on Sunday night and had IUI Tuesday morning but Monday night around 10 o'clock I started getting this pain on my right side and I'm suuuure it was ovulation. Is it bad that I had the IUI 11 hours after I ovulated? I mean I guess that's not GREAT! But, I heard some people getting preggo even though they had IUI after ovulation .... what do you think? 

Also keep in mind, ovulation is a process and even though I was having those pains, doesn't mean it happened that minute!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, agree - ovulation is a process. It's possible you started to ovulate Monday night, but it could also just be pains from those swollen follicles. I've been having pains in my ovaries for the past few days, but haven't ovulated. I've done some reading on O pain, and O pain can preceed ovulation and also come after ovulation - it's not super accurate in terms of nailing down when it's happening. :shrug: Even if you did ovulate, that egg is good for 24 hours, and the IUI was within the first 12 hours, so you're good. 

L4hope - thanks for your response. My clinic typically only does one IUI, but at 24 hours. I didn't like that timing, so I wanted 2 IUIs, assuming they would be at 24 and 48. I'm thrown for a loop now that they want to do them at 13 and 36. Honestly, seems like the one at 13 is a waste, and thinking about just doing the one at 36. Either that, or taking my shot a few hours early. Not sure yet what I will do.

Nicker, :hugs: Really sorry. 

Squid, I can relate. But every time I feel discouraged, I keep reminding myself, what's the alternative? Stop trying? Then I'll never get there... 

Frolicky, my doctor doesn't take blood with midcycle monitoring - he just looks at the follicles on ultrasound. So his decision to trigger is based soley on the follie sizes (and lining?), not on what is happening hormonally (for better or for worse). I am doing OPKs now, twice a day, to make sure I don't surge naturally before triggering...


----------



## AMP26

My IUI was 13 hours after trigger. I thought about asking the doctor to move it to 24 hours but I'm trying to trust that he might have some insight that I dont. Plus, with DHs sperm count being normal, I just made sure we BD'ed every 12 hours the three days following the IUI. Our FS did offer us a second IUI this cycle but we decided on just one for now. FXed that this worked for us!

Nickers I am so sorry xoxoxo. Please know that we are all here for you to rant to, seek support from, or distract you.. Whatever you need!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Bastet- your funny, rye is rye whiskey, hard stiff drink is what Nicker is after :) I agree with you entirely about the docs should have someone cover them if they go on vacation. My clinic has 3-4 docs on staff, 10 nurses, 2 ultrasound techs, and lord know how many lab workers. They only ever close at Christmas for a week or so. Very accommodating :)

Nicker- :hugs: I am so sorry. I thought for sure this would be your turn. Take the time you need. Who knows maybe you can save more for IVF over a few months? I hope you don't give up. If you feel in your heart you should be a mother then you should! Would you consider another means, as in adopting? I just wish the best for you. Now go have some drinks and wallow a little.

L4hope- the double or single iui is an ongoing thing between preference. There really isn't much difference between the success rates of either, maybe like .04 % or so. My docs office doesnt believe in double much unless there is a sperm issue at the first one. They will do it of you request, but they have great success with single at 36 hours.

Frolicky- yes stress can affect things so far as research tells me, but it has to be pretty extreme stress.

Drsquid- I also dont think being in a bad mood/mindset here and there is going to change the outcome, otherwise we hormonal women would never get preggers. This cycle is as good as any a shot for you. Ready for another roll of the dice?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ash-it means it started, but not necessasarily happened right then. Also since most likely you had two follies, they normally don't release at the exact same moment, I think your good :) :dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hopeful42nd said:


> Bastet- your funny, rye is rye whiskey, hard stiff drink is what Nicker is after :) I agree with you entirely about the docs should have someone cover them if they go on vacation. My clinic has 3-4 docs on staff, 10 nurses, 2 ultrasound techs, and lord know how many lab workers. They only ever close at Christmas for a week or so. Very accommodating :)

OMG :rofl: I should have known that my DH is a big whiskey drinker AND he can't drink rye because he's allergic. 

HOLY SMOKES that's a lot of staff!!! See I'm just waiting for this to happen to me because there is only one dr where I go and I'll be pretty sh**ty if I have to cancel a cycle because of them. I mean don't they realize that needing assistance is frustrating, heartbreaking and difficult as it is??


----------



## bastetgrrl

Okay ladies, I've gotta ask (after googling for awhile) but I'm using the progesterone suppositories right now which are identical (same pill) as the oral ones that I took last cycle to bring on AF. My question is by using them vaginally does this cause a ton of creamy CM? Last cycle wasn't like this but today seems to be the worst yet. 

I've been having lots of little cramps today. Hope it's a good sign.


----------



## DaisyQ

I don't use prometrium - I use endometrin. I get a ton of white creamy sticky discharge with them, but it's definitely the endometrin, with maybe a little of my own stuff mixed in. I can tell it's mostly the endometrin though. 

If you are having a ton of creamy CM, more than normal, and it's your own and NOT the prometrium, I think it's a good sign.

Hopeful42nd - I love your posts. :flower:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Well ladies it is official :bfn:
I just want to curl up into a ball in bed and stay there for a long while.
The hubby and I now have some choices to make. Either stop trying and go
back on BC so I do not get huge cysts and lose my period or spend 1500 for 
drug, intercourse and monitoring or 2000 for another IUI. That conversational
will be tonight. I am not ready to give up but I do not know if I have a choice.
:cry:


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and my (and Kinerie's!) fertility place is open every day. Thank god. I think they may close on Christmas day and that's it. Or maybe they are open, but with very limited hours. Anyway - I do think it's a huge plus to pick a place with a staff large enough to accommodate you on a weekend or holiday.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh blue eyes... I am so, so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

blue eyes - :hugs:!


----------



## daydream

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Well ladies it is official :bfn:
> I just want to curl up into a ball in bed and stay there for a long while.
> The hubby and I now have some choices to make. Either stop trying and go
> back on BC so I do not get huge cysts and lose my period or spend 1500 for
> drug, intercourse and monitoring or 2000 for another IUI. That conversational
> will be tonight. I am not ready to give up but I do not know if I have a choice.
> :cry:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## AMP26

:hugs: so sorry blue eyes :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So sorry Blue eyes :hugs: don't ever give up. If its between the two I'd do another IUI. You two together will make your right choice!


----------



## oneof14

:hug:So sorry Blue eyes!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Oh no blue eyes! I'm SO sorry. :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Sorry Blue Eyes!!!!! :hugs:

I found several articles on stress and trying to conceive. I suppose the whole thinking positive can seem flaky or ditzy and I understand that. I guess, for me, I prefer the "Forest Gump" approach to things. I know it's not easy to remain hopeful and we all feel down sometimes but hope is what keeps me doing this month after month and believing that my time will come. 

https://blog.longislandivf.com/2012/fertility-and-the-mind-and-body-connection/


----------



## drsquid

got an us at work... 4-5 greater than 2cm ones. about 5 or so 15mm ones (we didnt really measure) and a bunch of smaller ones... iui at 10 am tomorrow.. 36hrs post trigger. i did us last time within 6 hrs after iui that showed the follies gone,.. im off work tomorrow so no fu us (well actually i probably could go by the department where the re doc is because i work there too). getting a sperm count tomorrow.. not much i can do if it sucks but at least id know not to buy more. makes me feel a bit better after being so down this am.

vacation- i know my doc was covering for the other doc last week when he was on vaca. we talked about his vacation time/travel one time and he was saying how hard it was because he has to travel for his research but people want their treatment done yesterday etc. it is a hard balancing act. that is one of the nice things about my job.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Froliky- ' life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what your gonna get' :) so true. There is a surprise around every corner. The only thing you can control is your reaction to it.


----------



## haj624

froliky2011 said:


> Hi Ladies I read this in another post and wanted to share. I am increasing my folic acid and vitamin B doses.
> 
> "Anyway, some of you may know about this, some not, but I found out I have clotting problems due to a compound heterozygous MTHFR gene mutation  one copy of the gene mutation C677T & one copy of the gene mutation A1298C. (You can probably imagine the word that came to my mind after seeing the acronym! - so immature, I know but thats what Im calling it bc I wouldnt be able to pronounce it if I tried )
> 
> So, on a list of severity its #2 out of 5 mutations or combinations thereof. I dont have elevated cysteine (thank God) but I have elevated thrombosis antigen (again, clotting, so makes sense). Here is what it says:
> 
> What Are the Implications?
> Any and all of the mutations can affect homocysteine levels, but there is much dispute as to whether elevated homocysteine levels are actually needed in order for MTHFR to cause medical complications. Many other MTHFR patients have normal homocysteine levels; yet have had implantation problems, m/c(s), and/or stillbirth(s) due to clotting problems. This is a serious field and MTHFR is a serious condition, so consulting an expert is wise.
> 
> Would you like to know how to fix this serious mutation  5mg folic acid (Rx  its 12x normal dose), extra B6, extra B12 & baby aspirin. Thats it, unless you have ART then you may have to take one other Rx. All this time I have had the feeling that I was making them ok, but they werent implanting, I just thought it was due to insuff. hormones (they said hormones OK, but many are borderline). My poor little eggys are probably trying so hard, but MTHFR wont let them implant & so they get washed away And then those mcs I know I cant think of it like that
> 
> SO, there are a host of other conditions that are assoc w/MTHFR & I couldnt believe it when I read them. In addition to things like pulmonary embolisms, serious heart conditions, autism & strokes, it can be assoc with severe depression, anxiety, neurological disorders, fibromyalgia & chronic fatigue! Hmmm, severe depression, anx, neuro, chronic pain & tiredness  that rings a serious bell for me! And not only for me, but when I look back to both parental sides, Im floored. Grant it, there are co-conditions & other contributing factors, but all these yrs a lot of my issues could potentially have been cured with folic acid? (see a list of conditions here if interested, but there are others: https://mthfr.net/mthfr-mutations-and...se/2011/09/07/)"

I just found out last week that i have the same thing!!! i couldnt believe all of the stuff i found out!!


----------



## drsquid

blue eyes- im so sorry


----------



## diliapickle

So sorry blue eyes! :hugs:


----------



## Nicker

bastetgrrl said:


> :hugs: Have a :wine: or three
> 
> Geesh...I never understand how an entire cycle can be out because the RE is out of town or on vacation. I mean I get that they need breaks too but someone should back up, right? :dohh:
> 
> Drink rye? What is that? Only thing that comes to mind is rye bread. :haha:

Oh yeah. Rye is a Canadian thing. If I were in the states I would order crown royal. (whiskey). Crown Royal is good quality rye. 

I live in a small centre. We are very lucky to even have an RE that is willing to be here. He isn't jut an OB who does IUIs. I don't begrudge him an Easter break. He deserves it.


----------



## Nicker

Quick question. With the acupuncture where do they put the needles?


----------



## siblingwishes

Nicker said:


> Quick question. With the acupuncture where do they put the needles?

When I was going I had needles in my ankles, inner knees, around my belly and in the top of my head! hey, whatever works/helps, right?


----------



## mamadreams

Nicker I have had needles in my ankles, shins, belly area, wrists, pinky fingers, the skin between the thumb and first finger, on my back for the kidneys and liver, calves, head... The accupunturist will look at your tongue and feel your pulse and ask you if you have any issues that have been bothering you and place needles accordingly.


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies,

sorry I havent been on here for a while....been going through a rough time.

first, i was 15dpiui when i tested with a dollarstore test and it was neg. but got a positive beta feel free to pass this onto anyone who it may help!

AFM, ive been having some cramping and this morning, super sharp pains followed by bleeding. I went to the clinic and they said its too early to say at this point but that they arent ruling out miscarrage or etopic at this point. Got my bloods done again and they did rise but not doubled to 1789. I go back on friday (the 2nd anniversary of my sisters suddent passing) for another bloodtest and another ultrasound next wed...ive been a mess all day. The dr. confirmed that I had a large cysit on my right side burst so im hoping that this is the reason for the pain and bleeding...but i wont know anything really until another week....argh....worst week...

Im going back now to catch up on what ive missed with everyone. Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## DaisyQ

Equal. :hugs: fx it's just the cyst that's bothering you. Sticky vibes...

Accupuncture - they do my lower legs/inner calves, feet, lower tummy, between the thumb and forefinger, top of my head, and one time my forehead, between my eyes, and my ear.


----------



## mamadreams

Hi Equal - I had some bleeding too but at week 7 - it was called a subchorionic hemmorage - completely normal, but I totally freaked out and went to the ER. They didn`t do an ultrasound but told me miscarriages are common... I didn`t feel any better until I went to the frertility clinic the next day and they did an ultrasound and confirmed the baby was fine and all was normal. I am really hoping for good news for you - espcially on the anniversary of your sister`s passing. :hugs:




Equal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> sorry I havent been on here for a while....been going through a rough time.
> 
> first, i was 15dpiui when i tested with a dollarstore test and it was neg. but got a positive beta feel free to pass this onto anyone who it may help!
> 
> AFM, ive been having some cramping and this morning, super sharp pains followed by bleeding. I went to the clinic and they said its too early to say at this point but that they arent ruling out miscarrage or etopic at this point. Got my bloods done again and they did rise but not doubled to 1789. I go back on friday (the 2nd anniversary of my sisters suddent passing) for another bloodtest and another ultrasound next wed...ive been a mess all day. The dr. confirmed that I had a large cysit on my right side burst so im hoping that this is the reason for the pain and bleeding...but i wont know anything really until another week....argh....worst week...
> 
> Im going back now to catch up on what ive missed with everyone. Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies,

Just updated myself.

Nicker and Blue eye...im so sorry. I was rooting for you both.

Nicker - I know exactly how you are feeling and sometimes we need to feel like crap for a few days to get it out of our bodies. I dont know if this info is helpful at all but I know that most clinics have financing options available for ivf. DH and I were looking into it ourselves. 

Blueeyes, Im sorry about your BFN, please dont give up hope!

Everyone else, Im looking forward for more BFPs!

remember: we are tigers, and we have earned our stripes


----------



## Equal

oh and I had needles in one of my ear lobes, on my tummy and my feet


----------



## fertilesoul

Equal said:


> AFM, ive been having some cramping and this morning, super sharp pains followed by bleeding. Got my bloods done again and they did rise but not doubled to 1789. I go back on friday (the 2nd anniversary of my sisters suddent passing) for another bloodtest and another ultrasound next wed...ive been a mess all day. ....argh....worst week...

Oh Equal. I'm so sorry you are having a rough week with the bleeding and the upcoming anniversary of your sisters passing (so sorry for your loss). This early weeks are the worse when your pregnancy fate relies on these test results. I am so hoping this week turns around for you. You have definitely earned your stripes, girl!


----------



## fertilesoul

Blue eyes and Nicker: so sorry for your BFNs. Hugs and still keeping hope alive for a soon to be BFP.


----------



## daydream

Equal - FX that it's just from the cyst and you get good news your next visit


----------



## drsquid

equal- fingesr crossed. thinking of you


----------



## daydream

Had an amusing moment today. Went to GNC to get more fertility blend for men for DH. The guy at the register actually asked, "Oh so do these work?" I looked at my not-pregnant stomach, back at him, and said "Well we haven't seen that yet." 

Really? I just left and had to laugh. That poor guy was clueless.


----------



## drsquid

i bought more prenatal vitamins today.. sucks running out and still not being pregnant. but at lesat i know i have a good "base"


----------



## daydream

drsquid said:


> i bought more prenatal vitamins today.. sucks running out and still not being pregnant. but at lesat i know i have a good "base"

Yep no fun to walk down the aisle with all the pregnancy related products to get the prenatals either! 

I have a huge bottle of prenatals, so I'm good there, didn't have to buy more today. I did also stop by whole foods to get a separate folic acid after reading more about the MTHFR mutation. I am hetero for the mutation (A222V), which I thought would only impact once we actually got pregnant (our RE would give us a really strong supplement). But to be extra careful while TTC, I am bumping up my daily dose to 2mg between the 800mcg in my prenatal, 800mcg in a separate folic acid supplement, and 400mcg in my B complex.


----------



## Nicker

I get my prenatal with a prescription. It is pregvit folic 5. It is two pills. Since calcium and iron compete with each other for absorption you take one in the morning and one in the evening. They have 5mg of folic acid in them too. Since they are a prescription, my drug plan pays for them. I had to be taking 5mg of follicular acid daily for at least 3 months before ttc because of years taking methotrexate which strips the body of folic acid. I started the coq10 with omega 3 today. I am also going to make sure I do b50 complex too. Bring on the neon pee!!!!


----------



## Nicker

Oh yeah. Morning prenatal is pink and evening is blue and they come in a blister pack book like thing


----------



## drsquid

nicker- nice to see you starting new vitamins.. as frustrating as it is.. glad to see you are still trying *hugs*


----------



## MommyMel

so sorry for all the BFN...... dont give up ladies, we will get there, some sooner some later........ (dont know which 1 i fall into) :winkwink:

I am on extra follic acid also , the tablets are 800mcg each, how many should i be taking, 1 or 2 per day, i have no idea ? ) help ....

Equal > i wish you all the best... relax, you and baby will be just great ...... :hugs: to you


----------



## Nicker

Squid don't know if I am still trying. I jyst want to do things right while I figure it out for sure. If I try again it is only once.


----------



## Pink Lolly

Hello girls...

I just wanted to let you all know that I tested yesterday and got a :bfp: I am still so amazed - I can't believe it! :cloud9:

I'm so sorry to all those with a :bfn: - I know it feels like you will never see those two lines but it does work so please don't give up hope :dust:

Good luck to everyone else still waiting :dust: :dust:


----------



## Tella

Pink Lolly said:


> Hello girls...
> 
> I just wanted to let you all know that I tested yesterday and got a :bfp: I am still so amazed - I can't believe it! :cloud9:
> 
> I'm so sorry to all those with a :bfn: - I know it feels like you will never see those two lines but it does work so please don't give up hope :dust:
> 
> Good luck to everyone else still waiting :dust: :dust:

:happydance::kiss::cloud9::kiss::happydance:

Huge Congratulations!!! H&H 9 month for you and bean!!!!!!!!

:happydance::kiss::cloud9::kiss::happydance:


----------



## Tella

Nicker > :hugs: Im so sorry girl, I really wanted this one to be your cycle!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: We will pray for a successful IUI in June/July!

My Accu, 1 in my head, 1 between my eyes, 4 in my ears, one just below my knee, on my foot between big and second toe, on the side inside below ankle, about 10cm up as well and on the outside of leg (all the ones on the legs are on both legs) On my left arm 3 around my wrist, right arm 1 in the meat above the elbow, and pre O one by my thumb and index finger triangle but not after O. Stomach two below belly button and sometimes one above and or on the sides to ovaries direction. Hope that makes sense. We also only do the front nothing on the back.

drsquid > I understand how you feel, I tend to complete everything I start, I hate leaving things in the air and not completing it and this TTC is very hard as it is completely out of our hands. GL with you IUI today and I do pray it works even through you might be feeling a bit down about it.

WOW that is a lot of follies :thumbup: You must catch one of them. Where ever that spermy is gonna turn, there is gonna be a eggy waiting :lol:

Bastetgrrl > Fx'd you caught that eggy! The CM is from the tablets yes, they dissolve and it looks like creamy CM. But I hope the cramps is a good sign!!!

l4hope > I asked my doc about b2b iui's instead of 1 and he said there is no proven studies that a b2b is more effective. The biggest thing is getting as close to your O as possible. And it seems like 36hrs is the most cases if there was no natural surge. 24 is normal if there is a natural LH surge.

ash > I wont stress about it to much, the cramps could just have been the start of you O.

Blue eyes > Im so sorry :hugs: Hope you guys can come to an agreement. Is IVF not a option for you guys?

Singlingwishes > Happy 13 weeks!!!

mamadreams > Ours are very similar placed, hope it brings me a bfp like it did for you!

equal > I pray that it is the cyst causing the pain and bleeding. Another girl on here had the same and her bean was safe. Be strong and believe that bub is fine!!!!

daydream > That&#8217;s funny!!! :rofl: but you should go back once you get your BFP in a few days and say yes it works :thumbup:

AFM > Trigger is eventually completely out. Tested with a 10miu this morning and there isnt even a hint of a line. So two more days of a blank test and then a fade back in for my bfp :winkwink: Going away for the next 4 days so it might be difficult to update, but will try. You guys must have a wonderful easter!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Dang....am I the only one that gets accu done on my back?? Mine always starts on my back and then moves to the front. It seems that he puts more on my back (can't see them) than on my front. When he gets to my front they go in my stomach (two below belly button), leg (below knee) and ankles. He pokes various points without leaving the needle in as well. :shrug:

I've got an appt tonight and will be interesting to see where they will go after O. 

Equal - I hope everything goes well and that lil bean is just fine. I'm so sorry about your sister. :hugs: 

Tella - yay for trigger being gone! :happydance: Now bring on the BFP!! :dust:


----------



## diliapickle

Pink Lolly said:


> Hello girls...
> 
> I just wanted to let you all know that I tested yesterday and got a :bfp: I am still so amazed - I can't believe it! :cloud9:
> 
> I'm so sorry to all those with a :bfn: - I know it feels like you will never see those two lines but it does work so please don't give up hope :dust:
> 
> Good luck to everyone else still waiting :dust: :dust:

Congratulations!! So happy to see another BFP! :) happy and healthy 9 months! Lots of sticky vibes!


----------



## Equal

Congrats Pink!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

PINK LOLLY! Congratulations girlie! Wow! You must be over the moon. So nice to see a BFP on this thread. Keep 'em coming girls.


----------



## AMP26

Yay pink lolly!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## AMP26

I tested today at 8dpiui and the trigger is all gone... No hint of a line anywhere. I'm going to test again every two days until I get my blood test next Wendesday!! Hopefully I'll get a positive before then!


----------



## L4hope

Thank you ladies for the response about one IUI vs. two. Makes me feel better about only having one. 

Blue eyes and nicker I'm so sorry about your bfn's. This is such an emotional roller coaster. Thinking of you..

Pink lolly congrats on your bfp! 

Equal I'm sending positive thoughts your way that everything will be fine with you and your little one. 

AFM still muddling through the TWW. Trying hard not to obsess to much about every little thing...not sure it's working though!


----------



## bastetgrrl

L4hope said:


> AFM still muddling through the TWW. Trying hard not to obsess to much about every little thing...not sure it's working though!

Welcome to the TWW! It is tough not to obsess, isn't it? :dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

AMP26 said:


> I tested today at 8dpiui and the trigger is all gone... No hint of a line anywhere. I'm going to test again every two days until I get my blood test next Wendesday!! Hopefully I'll get a positive before then!

YAY for no more trigger! :happydance: Hope we all get BFPs this month! :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

Pink - :happydance: :cloud9: Congratulations!!!! Wahooo!! Stick beany STICK!!! 

Nicker - My needles are not always in the same spot. I also told her after I have IUI I don't like any more needles in my belly. But before O I get some in my belly. Otherwise, wrist, feet, lower legs, ear, forehead, top of head, and feet. It's sorta interesting though because she never has me on my tummy and doing anything on the back side, only the front. :hugs:

Haj - Sorry to hear you have that gene too. It's very common. It's always nice to have answers so that you are able to proceed with intelligence etc. Good Luck!!

DrS - I hope your IUI was perfect! :dust:

Good Luck to Everyone else in TWW or preparing for IUI!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Pink lolly< Congrats :happydance:
Equal< I am hopeful everything will be just fine with you and your lil peanut.
Tella< Ivf really is not an option for us. It is too costly and my husband is not really all that comfortable with the idea. Yes we did make a decision last night on what our course of action will be. We decided we are going to go through with one more cycle of the IUI. They want to up the dosage of clomid to 150. We are hopeful that this cycle will work because we will be using the little bit of money we had saved for baby furniture to do this cycle.


----------



## isela

Pink Loly....Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Nicker

Hey ladies. I will update the first page tonight. After that I am not sure if I will keep it up for awhile. I may lurk but I may take time away. To be honest, right now posting other people's :bfp: is really painful. You are all amazing and I appreciate the support you have shown me. 


Pink lolly congrats. 

Equal - I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. You have earned your stripes and certainly don't deserve anymore hardship. 

Everyone good luck with your April, May, June IUIs. Please keep this thread going. As I said, I will lurk.


----------



## Pink Lolly

:hug: Nicker xx


----------



## drsquid

Sigh. Got a sperm count today. Wish id done it sooner. Number was good, motility was good. Progression sucked. So basically they just sit there and wiggle. I'm kinda bummed and pissed now. What a waste of 3 cycles and possibly this 4 th though I'm hoping having a ton of eggs will help. The doc said he can't say that isn't why I'm not getting pregnant but he'd recommend changing donors. Fuck. I wish I'd known last failed cycle (or the first for that matter). Thousands of bucks for sperm that sit on the couch with a remote.


----------



## daydream

Congrats to Pink Lolly!!! H&H 9 months to you!!


----------



## daydream

Sorry to hear that drsquid :(


----------



## AMP26

Blue Eyes- I completely understand the Ivf not being an option. From the beginning of this journey my husband has been very uncomfortable with the idea of Ivf and I pray we don't ever have to have that difficult discussion! I'll be praying extra hard for you to get your bfp off this next IUI cycle!!

AFM: pretty sure I'm crazy. My FS office just called to switch my beta from Wendesday night to Wendesday morning so I could have the results the same day. I SAID NO!!! I already took a half day at work for Thursday so I can be home when I get the results! Lol... I still can't believe I said no to finding out a full day earlier!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

OK since my doctor is so impersonal and prescribes and does not explain the reasoning I figured I would ask you ladies if you knew before I call to ask his nurse. Well my doc has prescribed me a higher dose of clomid I believe 150. I have been on 50 twice and on the second round I conceived unfortunately I miscarried. This past IUI I took 100 and BNF. I guess I am wondering if I did get pregnant on 50 why he would keep upping the dosage. What are the benefits of going up in dose?


----------



## bastetgrrl

Nicker - completely understand, take as much time as you need. :hugs:

drsquid - so sorry to hear. :hugs:

AMP - I don't blame you if you took time off for after you hear the results. I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to go to work on Tuesday if it's a BFN. I'll probably have to call in. My boss has been super supportive so he'll understand. Could maybe even work from home. :shrug:

Hopefully we have no reason to worry and get BFPs! :dust:

Blue eyes - that's a good question but I'm not sure. Hopefully one of these ladies can help. It seems odd if you responded just fine and even conceived as to why he would increase the dose.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all.

Nicker, I completely understand why you might take a BnB break, I certainly would in your shoes. Perhaps another one of us will start an April/May/June/July thread - maybe it will be me. :flower: I could use a project. 

Blueeyes - with PCOS patients, sometimes the doctors will up the dosage of clomid if the lower dose does not produce ovulation. Is your doctor testing your progesterone at 7 DPO (otherwise known as day 21 progesterone?). If it is on the lower side, and the doctor suspects you may not be ovulating, or not ovulating all that well, he may up the dosage of clomid. Also, sometimes higher doses might be more effective at producing more than one follicle. My doctor started me on 100mg (and I don't have PCOS), and the past two cycles I've generated two mature follicles. Another thought for you - it is more expensive, but have you considered injectable meds? The success rate of IUI on injectable meds is much higher than with clomid. I am moving to injectables if this IUI doesn't work out. It's maybe worth a discussion with your doctor, and/or getting a second opinion.

Squid. That REALLY sucks about the sperm count. Bah. Hard to know if it's the donor or the freezing/thawing process. I would switch donors stat, and pick one that has a track record of successful pregnancies. Is there any way to arrange for a donor to give a fresh sample? That might help too. If it were me, I would try 2 more injectable cycles with a new donor and ideally fresh sperm, and then start thinking about IVF. :hugs: I'm glad you insisted on a sperm count. Sometimes the extra testing is worth it.


----------



## Nicker

Maybe after a few days or week I will be good. I don't see myself being able to stay away. I care about you all I am just sad right now. I am also tired and in desperate need of time off. Have 10 days off starting tomorrow.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Thanks Amp. I completely understand why you wanted to wait I should've stuck with my first instinct and found out at home.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Thanks Daisy.
The doctors office actually called while I was on lunch and I asked. She said it is because at my last follicle check I had a 23, 14 and 13. She thinks that he upped it in hopes the 13 and the 14 will both mature this month giving me twice the chance of conceiving. Hopefully it does work out as they hope.
As for the progesterone yes they did check it last cycle I was at 13.40 so they put me on progesterone . At the appointment for the day two IUI the nurse told me I had indeed ovulated.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow, I had just to read the last 4 pages to catch up after not being on since last night, you ladies have been super busy! Sorry of I miss some ppl but I can't remember all of it and I'm on my phone.

Pink lolly- wo hoo! Congrats I am thrilled to hear of another bfp! Keep us posted on how things progress! :happydance:

Nicker- I totally understand, we will be here and hope you still chat with us. I can imagine how hard it is for you updating us all after your struggles. :hugs: praying for your bfp in june/July!

Equal- fx all is well for you and praying you have a sticky bean that is happy and not bothered by that cyst.

Blue eyes- I understand about not having IVF funds. We were prepared for as many IUI's as it took but at six I prob would have stopped, and re evaluated if we had any ability to raise funds without going into crazy debt.

L4hope- you should be positive, one IUI is all you will need, 36 hours is just perfect! Fx!
Drsquid - that sucks, so at least some of them have forward progression right? After all, it only takes one strong swimmer to find the egg! Maybe your doc will be testing sperm more often now. Paying for that test once would have made you switch diners sooner.

Amp- I would so have taken that! I hate waiting and then you have the morning you took off to absorb the news. But sometimes when you have something planned you like to keep it that way.


----------



## L4hope

Welcome to the TWW! It is tough not to obsess, isn't it? :dust:[/QUOTE]

Oh is it! I worry about everything from exercise, diet, to every possible symptom. I think since my miscarriage I worry that I'll do something wrong. Ugh, I'm such an emotional mess lately. Just reading everyones posts today, good and bad, has brought tears to my eyes. We all deserve to have our wish of being parents come true. I keep reminding myself that our time is yet to come. :kiss:


----------



## DaisyQ

Blueeyes, it sounds like their treatment plan makes sense. I would ask about starting progesterone this time a few days after the IUI instead of waiting until your 2 DPO progesterone check. The earlier the better, if it's low, and there's no harm in taking it even if you don't really need it. Were you on a suppository?

Also, if you choose to pursue another IUI in the future after this next one, (which hopefully you won't need), I would consider injectables. It's worth a conversation with your doctor, and maybe the meds will be covered by insurance? Mine are. :flower:


----------



## drsquid

I'm trying to stay positive but... The doc really didn't seem positive. I'm trying to figure out to approach requesting a free cycle.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

DaisyQ said:


> Blueeyes, it sounds like their treatment plan makes sense. I would ask about starting progesterone this time a few days after the IUI instead of waiting until your 2 DPO progesterone check. The earlier the better, if it's low, and there's no harm in taking it even if you don't really need it. Were you on a suppository?
> 
> Also, if you choose to pursue another IUI in the future after this next one, (which hopefully you won't need), I would consider injectables. It's worth a conversation with your doctor, and maybe the meds will be covered by insurance? Mine are. :flower:

Thanks for the advise I will definitely ask them about the progesterone.
Yes the progesterone they gave me last round was in suppository form.


----------



## DaisyQ

That's good. :flower: Some doctors have their patients take it orally, which doesn't seem to work as well.


----------



## bastetgrrl

L4hope said:


> Welcome to the TWW! It is tough not to obsess, isn't it? :dust:

Oh is it! I worry about everything from exercise, diet, to every possible symptom. I think since my miscarriage I worry that I'll do something wrong. Ugh, I'm such an emotional mess lately. Just reading everyones posts today, good and bad, has brought tears to my eyes. We all deserve to have our wish of being parents come true. I keep reminding myself that our time is yet to come. :kiss:[/QUOTE]

Totally understand. I think when I do conceive again I'll be even more paranoid because of my m/c. Arrrgggh...just can't enjoy it.


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - :hugs: :hugs:

Equal - I hope everything is OK!!! :hugs:

DrS - Good Luck with the Free IUI! I think you definitely deserve it. It's such an easy procedure too. FX'd for you!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

drsquid said:


> I'm trying to stay positive but... The doc really didn't seem positive. I'm trying to figure out to approach requesting a free cycle.

I agree with you it's a great idea to ask for a freebie since they were negligent even when you specifically asked them for the count last time, clearly. As for the donor sample. Does the sperm bank not guarentee a certain count/morph/motility? I know most do. Is it a problem originating from the donor or an issue with how your clinics lab is processing the sample?


----------



## drsquid

I don't know where the problem was but the bank will give me 4 free vials and will defrost a 5th from the same donor day to check in house before shipping and talk to my clinic to make sure they are doing stuff right. Now I dunno whether to go back to femara with a new donor.


----------



## DaisyQ

I'd stick with injectables. Higher success rate. More eggs, better quality. NEW DONOR! Make sure he has a track record...

"stick" :haha:


----------



## daydream

I already have the urge to start testing. I'm only 8dpo! I don't know how I'm going to last the weekend if I'm already getting antsy to test.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lol, test away, just make sure your not too disappointed as odds are you won't see one yet :) keep us posted either way, and good luck!


----------



## fertilesoul

Pink lolly: Congrats! H&H 9 months! So happy for you :D

DrSquid: Grrrr that is so frustrating, I mean WTF?!?!?! Why would they let a guy with sub-optimal fertility or even infertility DONATE sperm?!?!?! That is such rubbish. They better let you have a free cycle with FERTILE sperm that actually gets off the couch.


----------



## aintlifegrand

Just did my first IUI on March 31st, the BFP are very inspirational!


----------



## DaisyQ

On my way in for iui#1. Triggered at 9 pm last night, so a couple hours early.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Daisy, hope you O a bit earlier or right at the second one!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks! . I feel pretty good about the timing. Fx...


----------



## ashknowsbest

Good luck daisy!


----------



## daydream

GL Daisy!!

I caved and tested last night, BFN of course since it was only 8dpo, but hopefully that got the urge out of my system so that I can hold strong until Monday.


----------



## drsquid

daisy- fingers crossed


----------



## filipenko32

Hi, just wondering if there is anyone on here who is having a medicated cycle IUI because of recurrent miscarriages? So only 'good eggs' are triggered. Thanks and good luck to you all :flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I don't think they can pick and choose what eggs get released, but taking fertility meds can help produce a more mature higher quality egg. I know taking clomid later in your cycle (days 5-9) that is usually the goal, that one egg will develop better. Hope that helps


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hopeful, yes that's helpful. I actually saw one egg before I got pregnant with it, no meds (which turned out to be my 2nd miscarriage) it was 21mm and still 36 hours away from release! I often thought that was too big/overripe - do you know anything about what size they're supposed to be?


----------



## froliky2011

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks hopeful, yes that's helpful. I actually saw one egg before I got pregnant with it, no meds (which turned out to be my 2nd miscarriage) it was 21mm and still 36 hours away from release! I often thought that was too big/overripe - do you know anything about what size they're supposed to be?

 That's a great size. My doctor likes them between 20-25 mm. Good Luck!

Good Luck Daisy!! :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks everyone. The IUI went well, painless, and there were 67 million sperm post wash. I have no idea if the number last time (137 million) was pre or post wash, but I'm guessing pre. 

Filipenko, what Hopeful said. I don't think they can specifically trigger/target higher quality eggs. 

That said, there are a few things to do to try to improve egg quality. Meds, CoQ10, accupuncture come to mind. 

You've had progesterone, thyroid, and clotting disorders tested?


----------



## AMP26

Good luck Daisy!!!

Daydream: you are strong to hold out till Monday.... I'm going to try to hold out until sunday but will most likely cave tomorrow. 

Afm: 9dpiui. I had a rough night. Got home around 1 am from work & woke up at 6 am with a bad Charlie horse in my calf. Now I'm battling a migraine and have to work another 8 hours!!! I feel like all the medicine I was on really threw my body out of whack!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Filipenko, from everything I've read, on ummedicated or clomid cycles, anything bigger than 18mm is considered mature, but some doctors think 20mm is better. It seems 20-22mm at time of trigger seems "ideal."

I have read success stories where the woman's follicle before IUI was as big as 28mm. So I'm sure yours was OK size, it was probably another issue at play.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks ladies, that's really useful to know. Yeah I've had egg quality / reserve tests and I'm fine and all the recurrent mc tests possible but nothing wrong :shrug: it's a mystery! Thanks for your help and good luck to you all :flower:


----------



## daydream

AMP - I'm telling myself to hold out until Monday, knowing that I will probably last until Sunday. haha. It's just a few days! I really want to try to wait. 

filipenko - Sorry about your losses. I'll keep my fingers crossed that they figure it out


----------



## Equal

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks ladies, that's really useful to know. Yeah I've had egg quality / reserve tests and I'm fine and all the recurrent mc tests possible but nothing wrong :shrug: it's a mystery! Thanks for your help and good luck to you all :flower:

Hi Hun, What are your prolactin levels? My sister has had the same problem and it turns out her prolactin was super low which is why she was miscarrying. I would get a full work up to check them out because there are meds out there that can help.

Also, what about your progesterone levels? They also help keep the bean sticky! Maybe talk to your doctor and see what your levels are. Ive been taking progesterone right after from my iui until I am 12 weeks pregnant (or for the 2 times they didnt work, until AF showed). I dont have any problems with progesterone, but my dr said it will help with implantation and giving the bean a fighting chance. I have endometrosis...

Im sorry that you are having such a hard time :(


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks equal that's really nice of you! :hugs: unfortunately I have had those tests and I am unexplained. I do take progesterone supplements though as from 2dpo as like you say they can help with implantation. But test wise my progesterone is naturally great. Also my hubby has been extensively tested :haha: and he's fine too. But thank you. I hope everything works out for you. Edit see you're pregnant, congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

bah, if i didnt know better id think af was about to arrive. i suppose it is cramps from the iui. plus i had a TON of follicles so those are likely bugging me too. just so uncomfy. working 79 hrs during the next 8 straight days. plus i have to go to a seder in sf tomorrow (after work at 5 i get to rush to the city etc). just wanna go curl up somewhere


----------



## daydream

drsquid said:


> bah, if i didnt know better id think af was about to arrive. i suppose it is cramps from the iui. plus i had a TON of follicles so those are likely bugging me too. just so uncomfy. working 79 hrs during the next 8 straight days. plus i have to go to a seder in sf tomorrow (after work at 5 i get to rush to the city etc). just wanna go curl up somewhere

Hope the trip into the city isn't too busy. At least the rain has stayed away for the weekend! 

I had cramps after my IUI this past time as well. I'm sure with how many follicles you have that's impacting it. Mine were pretty much gone the next day, so hopefully tomorrow it will be better for you.


----------



## Equal

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks equal that's really nice of you! :hugs: unfortunately I have had those tests and I am unexplained. I do take progesterone supplements though as from 2dpo as like you say they can help with implantation. But test wise my progesterone is naturally great. Also my hubby has been extensively tested :haha: and he's fine too. But thank you. I hope everything works out for you. Edit see you're pregnant, congratulations!! :happydance:

argh...im sorry....that must be very frustraiting. Its good to know that your doctor is looking into everything though. 

Please keep us posted on how you are doing! With my last iui I ended up having 4 eggs ovulate with the medications so maybe if you end up going that route your body will respond amazingly :)


----------



## isela

I when to the dr. onCD10 i have 2 follies 9.6mm in each side in CD16 i when back and one of my follies grow 11.6mm but my other follies disapers well i need to go back CD20 im so tired it going to be my third time in this month that i need to go the dr. office i dont think im going to ovulated this month, the dr. dont want me to eat almost nothing only salad,chicken,fish and for drink water well i have three months with out caffeine i dont see a point the last two times that i got pregnant i was eating everyting and drinking caffeine
this happen last year but i miscarrige both that was so hard and painfull.... :cry: this time i will do anything


----------



## isela

anybody know how many miligrams of CoQ10 i need to take for egg quality?


----------



## Nicker

isela said:


> anybody know how many miligrams of CoQ10 i need to take for egg quality?

I am taking 600mg a day. I divide it in to two doses. In the morning I take is 3 big honking softgels that each contain 100mg CoQ10 and 450 mg of Omeg 3. In the evening I take 5 small softgels that are 60mg of CoQ10 each.

From what I have read the best ones to take are the softgels that contain rice bran oil. CoQ10 is fat soluable and the rice bran oil makes it absorb better. It is also good to take them with a fat. I grab a couple of slices of cheese.

I chose 600 mg because it seems to be a common recommendation and it is the recommendation of the doctors at the clinic where I would go if I was able to afford IVF. 800 mg seems to be fairly common from what I read too.


----------



## Nicker

Isela - Also remember that whether or not egg quality can be improved is pretty controversial.

I am trying the CoQ10 because then I know I have done everything within my power. Also, it is supposed to help with migraines so bonus!


----------



## siblingwishes

isela said:


> anybody know how many miligrams of CoQ10 i need to take for egg quality?

I took 600mg of CoQ10, split up into a few pills like Nicker said, but also got a prescript for 75 mg of DHEA, which is not available otc, not in Canada anyway!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies :hi:

Well I went against everything that I've said about POAS and ended up POAS early and not FMU so much to my surprise there was a shadow of a second line. I immediately broke down crying and praying that this isn't a joke. I've posted a pic in my journal and will test again tomorrow. 

I really hope this is for real![-o&lt;


----------



## Nicker

bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Well I went against everything that I've said about POAS and ended up POAS early and not FMU so much to my surprise there was a shadow of a second line. I immediately broke down crying and praying that this isn't a joke. I've posted a pic in my journal and will test again tomorrow.
> 
> I really hope this is for real![-o&lt;

Congrats! I had a suspicion you would be getting your :bfp: 

Tella just a couple more days for yours too!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Bastetgrrl, omg that's amazing! So happy for you! :happydance:

So I just checked the pic in your journal and , you are for sure pregnant! My faint tests at 11&12 dpo were less a line than that, that was about 13dpo for me. Congrats times a million, you did it!


----------



## Nicker

As you can see I am still reading and I will chime in once in awhile. At least for now. It might get harder as I am sitting cycles out. I don't know. I am all over the map these days. I have made some desicions I think. Right now the plan is to sit out three cycles. I don't know what to expect for cycle length this time. Medicated IUI cycles were 26-28 days. Before that my cycles were 24 days. I am assuming then I will be back to IUI late June or early July. I hope to God it works. If it doesn't, I will do one more IUI in September and then I am done. I have done some research in to adoption and my feeling right now is that I will not be pursuing it.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hopeful42nd said:


> Bastetgrrl, omg that's amazing! So happy for you! :happydance:
> 
> So I just checked the pic in your journal and , you are for sure pregnant! My faint tests at 11&12 dpo were less a line than that, that was about 13dpo for me. Congrats times a million, you did it!

Thanks so much. Yeah, I'm only 9dpo because I Oed after my IUI. I'm just so :shock: and really hope it's true. I'm so scared too.


----------



## DaisyQ

Nicker. :hugs: it's always good to have a plan. 

Bastet, I am OVER THE MOON for you!!

I am taking 800 mg of coQ10. I take one 400 softgel in the morning, and one in the evening. I just started it this cycle. Dhea sounds promising too, but given the possible side effects, I'd like to get my levels tested before taking it. 

I'm waiting for my second iui. The first one was yesterday at 14.5 hours after trigger, and this one will be ~ 38 hours after.

I had accupuncture last night and she said she was going to try to make me ovulate. She thinks I may be a "sluggish" ovulator. Last time, I didn't ovulate until 40+ hours after trigger, maybe even 48 hours after. This time I think I ovulated ~24 hours after. I had o pains yesterday, and a few more this morning. They started on the right yesterday afternoon, and I had some more on the left last night. I have two follicles, one on each side. I had a 0.4 point temp rise this morning. My temp is not as high as my typical post O temps, so i think i probably ovulated some time last night, or early this morning. I'm happy because the timing seems much better this time. First iui was hours before the o pains started, and second iui will be less than 24 hours later. 

Here is hoping...


----------



## bastetgrrl

Nicker said:


> As you can see I am still reading and I will chime in once in awhile. At least for now. It might get harder as I am sitting cycles out. I don't know. I am all over the map these days. I have made some desicions I think. Right now the plan is to sit out three cycles. I don't know what to expect for cycle length this time. Medicated IUI cycles were 26-28 days. Before that my cycles were 24 days. I am assuming then I will be back to IUI late June or early July. I hope to God it works. If it doesn't, I will do one more IUI in September and then I am done. I have done some research in to adoption and my feeling right now is that I will not be pursuing it.

Glad that you are popping in but I know that it can be difficult. We understand if you aren't here for awhile. We'll certainly miss you but you do what you need to do for yourself. You are #1 priority!! :thumbup:

It sounds like you've made some tough decisions and I will continue to pray that everything works out for you and come June you get your BFP. :hugs:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Daisy - you'll be joining me shortly!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Bastet- I think it's fine, it's just hard to believe the first few days, just take a test each day and watch your line slowly darken, once you have a few beside each other your will believe it, then it'll be bloodwork time! I took another one same day just to make sure the first wasn't a fluke. So long as it showed in the time limit or before, your usually good!

Nicker- I like the plan. Maybe the few months off is just what you need to feel healthy minded again. It's rally taxing on everything. I'm sure next round will work. You know what you respond well too and what to keep doing in the meantime. It's just going to work out.

Daisy - sounds pretty good for timing! Good luck!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Bastet< Oh my goodness, congrats! I am so happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## froliky2011

Bastet - CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance: :happydance: :bunny: :bunny:

Daisy - Sounds like a great cycle!!! :dust: :dust:

Nicker - :hugs: :hugs: Now you can develop an awesome strategy to give you the best chances of success!!! I look forward to seeing you when you are done with your reprieve and feeling ready again. Take Good care of yourself!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fertilesoul

Bastetgrrl: congrats!!! woohoooooooooooo!


----------



## oneof14

Bastetgrrl: I am so happy for you!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Bastet- I'm 9 dpiui but am thinking this round will be a bust bc I don't really have symptoms yet. Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## bastetgrrl

notoptimistic said:


> Bastet- I'm 9 dpiui but am thinking this round will be a bust bc I don't really have symptoms yet. Have you had any symptoms?

Everyone is completely different. Some women never have symptoms so don't lose hope.

I've had what could be symptoms however I am also on progesterone so never know if they are real or not.


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Bastet- I think it's fine, it's just hard to believe the first few days, just take a test each day and watch your line slowly darken, once you have a few beside each other your will believe it, then it'll be bloodwork time! I took another one same day just to make sure the first wasn't a fluke. So long as it showed in the time limit or before, your usually good!
> 
> Nicker- I like the plan. Maybe the few months off is just what you need to feel healthy minded again. It's rally taxing on everything. I'm sure next round will work. You know what you respond well too and what to keep doing in the meantime. It's just going to work out.
> 
> Daisy - sounds pretty good for timing! Good luck!

I am just scared I won't have eggs left.


----------



## daydream

Congrats Basket!!! Hopefully there will be a few more of us joining you in the next few days!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Nicker said:


> I am just scared I won't have eggs left.

Oh hun, don't stress yourself about that. There are SO many out there that are the same age and go on to have babies well into their 40s. I know someone that was either 38 or 39 when she conceived her daughter. She is also single and used donor sperm.


----------



## Nicker

](*,)I just discovered something I wish I knew in February. I knew my sperm bank guarantees 25 mil/ml. I was not aware that meant 25 mil/ml motile! IUI #2 only had 7 mil/ml motile. I would have had to complain within 30 days though.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Nicker said:


> ](*,)I just discovered something I wish I knew in February. I knew my sperm bank guarantees 25 mil/ml. I was not aware that they also guarantee 15 mil/ml motile :spermy: In February I had 7 mil/ml motility.

Oh crap! Is there anything that you can do about it now? Call them and complain?


----------



## Nicker

bastetgrrl said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> ](*,)I just discovered something I wish I knew in February. I knew my sperm bank guarantees 25 mil/ml. I was not aware that they also guarantee 15 mil/ml motile :spermy: In February I had 7 mil/ml motility.
> 
> Oh crap! Is there anything that you can do about it now? Call them and complain?Click to expand...

I edited.... It is 25 mil/ml motile!!!! Had to complain within 30 days...


----------



## bastetgrrl

Oh sh*t, that sucks!!


----------



## drsquid

which bank is that nicker? in addition to progression problems the count was only 6.6 million on mine which is better than who requirements but pretty sucky for donor sperm. i get 4 free vials from a different donor next go but.. almost wish i could just get the cash but i cant prove any sample other than the last one was crap.


----------



## Nicker

Xytex. 

My counts have been 
*IUI #1 * 98.93 Mil/ml - 59.7 Mil Motile (60%) - 11.3 Mil Progressive
*IUI #2* 30.64 Mil/ml - 7.4 Mil Motile (24%) - 1.7 Mil Progressive 
*IUI#3* 43.80 Mil/ml - 29.0 Mil Motile (66%)- 4.5 Mil Progressive


----------



## bastetgrrl

WTF How do they get off giving you :spermy: with numbers like this? Wouldn't they offer only the super :spermy:


----------



## Nicker

bastetgrrl said:


> WTF How do they get off giving you :spermy: with numbers like this? Wouldn't they offer only the super :spermy:

Haha... Well IUI#1 and IUI#3 were up to standards. My doc didn't think they were bad. We weren't happy with IUI#2. I just wish there was a guarantee on progressive vs non-progressive.

I have read of others having consistently lower donor sperm counts than I got.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Yeah there should be a guarantee or something.

Geesh...you're kidding?! That's pretty upsetting.


----------



## diliapickle

Congratulations bastet! That is so awesome! :) yay! Hopefully the rest of us in the TWW are not far behind! :)


----------



## AMP26

Yay Bastet!!!!!!!! So exciting! I was feeling a little down and now your news has me smiling from ear to ear!!! Congratulations!


----------



## daydream

Well I have no self control and POAS this morning too. DH is annoyed with my early testing but he can shut it. There was a very extremely light, not-photographical ghost line. Nothing to celebrate over but something to keep my fingers crossed that it will darken by Monday morning when I use the FRER. DH saw it as well so I know I'm not just seeing things.


----------



## diliapickle

Fingers crossed daydream! Hope you see a nice darker line soon! :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

daydream said:


> Well I have no self control and POAS this morning too. DH is annoyed with my early testing but he can shut it. There was a very extremely light, not-photographical ghost line. Nothing to celebrate over but something to keep my fingers crossed that it will darken by Monday morning when I use the FRER. DH saw it as well so I know I'm not just seeing things.

FXD hope it gets real dark! :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

Daydream - Fingers & toes and everything else crossed for you!!! xoxo


----------



## daydream

Thanks ladies. I was finally able to get a picture where you can _kind of_ see it. I posted it in my blog. I'll probably test again tomorrow with another IC, but the real test will be Monday when I use my FRER.

Bastet - if you thought yours was faint, then you'll never be able to see mine. Hope that gives you more confidence, yours is definitely a BFP!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Thanks. I'll stop by to check it out. I'm so thrilled that this threads luck is turning around.

UPDATE

Definitely see it! :happydance: Loving the negative photo effect that really helps. Maybe I should try that out. 

Congrats!!


----------



## isela

bastetgrrl...Crongratulations :happydance:

Nicker...Thank you for help about CoQ10.....


----------



## Kinerie

Hello everyone, how is everybody keeping up?
Just got back from my little birthday getaway and, instead of testing positively next week, got my period 6 days earlier, had to cut the holiday short, in order to go to the clinic tomorrow morning, order the meds etc..What a fuss and horrible disappointment..Happy f...38th birthday to me...:nope:


----------



## Kinerie

bastetgrrl said:


> Dang....am I the only one that gets accu done on my back?? Mine always starts on my back and then moves to the front. It seems that he puts more on my back (can't see them) than on my front. When he gets to my front they go in my stomach (two below belly button), leg (below knee) and ankles. He pokes various points without leaving the needle in as well. :shrug:
> 
> I've got an appt tonight and will be interesting to see where they will go after O.
> 
> Equal - I hope everything goes well and that lil bean is just fine. I'm so sorry about your sister. :hugs:
> 
> Tella - yay for trigger being gone! :happydance: Now bring on the BFP!! :dust:

Mine does on the back mainly, then closer to ovulation - at the front, and then for the next two weeks - again on the back, just in case you are pregnant, not supposed to have needles on your belly..hope this helps..unless different doctors have different techniques??


----------



## Kinerie

drsquid said:


> Sigh. Got a sperm count today. Wish id done it sooner. Number was good, motility was good. Progression sucked. So basically they just sit there and wiggle. I'm kinda bummed and pissed now. What a waste of 3 cycles and possibly this 4 th though I'm hoping having a ton of eggs will help. The doc said he can't say that isn't why I'm not getting pregnant but he'd recommend changing donors. Fuck. I wish I'd known last failed cycle (or the first for that matter). Thousands of bucks for sperm that sit on the couch with a remote.

Drsquid, these are the standard tests done and which should be shown, made known to you absolutely because if there is anything wrong with any of the tested criteria, it might or will affect your chances:

Volume - (shld be 2ml or more)
Concentration - (shld be 20 million/ml or more)
Motility - (shld be 50% or more)
Good Progression - (shld be 25% or more)
Total Good Progression - 104 million
Normal Morphology - 6% (but anything over 2% is still good)

Hope this is helps..


----------



## Kinerie

drsquid said:


> I don't know where the problem was but the bank will give me 4 free vials and will defrost a 5th from the same donor day to check in house before shipping and talk to my clinic to make sure they are doing stuff right. Now I dunno whether to go back to femara with a new donor.

Absolutely NEW DONOR!


----------



## Kinerie

fertilesoul said:


> Pink lolly: Congrats! H&H 9 months! So happy for you :D
> 
> DrSquid: Grrrr that is so frustrating, I mean WTF?!?!?! Why would they let a guy with sub-optimal fertility or even infertility DONATE sperm?!?!?! That is such rubbish. They better let you have a free cycle with FERTILE sperm that actually gets off the couch.

Totally agree, or a refund for all failed cycles with this unproductive donor. Exactly, why would they even use someone with problematic sperm? Change the donor, and the clinic, I say..


----------



## Kinerie

bastetgrrl said:


> daydream said:
> 
> 
> Well I have no self control and POAS this morning too. DH is annoyed with my early testing but he can shut it. There was a very extremely light, not-photographical ghost line. Nothing to celebrate over but something to keep my fingers crossed that it will darken by Monday morning when I use the FRER. DH saw it as well so I know I'm not just seeing things.
> 
> FXD hope it gets real dark! :dust:Click to expand...

So-so happy for you!!! so great to read what, 3 positives this week?? fantastic news for all concerned! Let's hope we get your luck very soon too!!:happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Daydream! I think I might see a line too! I would never be able to hold out till Monday. Stalking this thread to see if you test again tomorrow with FRER... ICs are notorious for faint lines.

Kinerie, I am so sorry. :hugs: That really blows the big one. Is your progesterone normal BTW? Just curious. I am taking progesterone during the TWW so my AF never shows up early. Would love to talk to you more via private message about RMA NY - which is where I'm going too. Thinking of *maybe* making a switch to RMA NJ if it comes to IVF, as they have higher success rates, AND I live in NJ, so it's actually more convenient for monitoring and to get home after ER and transfer. 

AFM, second IUI went well - 81 million/mL. No idea on motility or forward progression (they never tell me ANYTHING), but I'm going to ask when I see my doctor for an office appointment next week. Hubs had a bit of an accident after giving his sample today. I was sitting there in the waiting room, wondering what was taking so long (he was gone 30+ minutes), and I was worrying he had passed out after, and was sitting in the room with the cup tipped at an angle, with the contents spilling out! I almost asked the receptionist if I could go check on him (can you imagine?) but then he reappeared - bleeding from his face! Apparently he knocked into a shelf on his way out of the room. It was quite an adventure, but we got it done. I think I'm officially in the TWW as of today or tomorrow.


----------



## froliky2011

Kinerie - :hugs: :hugs: I am 38 too and got pregnant not long after my 38th birthday only to find out I was mc on Valentines' Day. Soo sorry hon!! Hopefully there are better things in store a.s.a.p.

Daisy - Ooops. Sorry about DH but glad he's OK and you were still able to proceed with a successful round 2. :dust: Welcome to the TWW!!!!! 

Congratulations to all the :bfp: ladies!! Wahoo!! :bunny: :bunny: Way to get our Easter weekend off to a fabulous start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## froliky2011

P.S. Daisy - Your BBT chart looks great! Good timing!! Perfect!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Kinerie

DaisyQ said:


> Daydream! I think I might see a line too! I would never be able to hold out till Monday. Stalking this thread to see if you test again tomorrow with FRER... ICs are notorious for faint lines.
> 
> Kinerie, I am so sorry. :hugs: That really blows the big one. Is your progesterone normal BTW? Just curious. I am taking progesterone during the TWW so my AF never shows up early. Would love to talk to you more via private message about RMA NY - which is where I'm going too. Thinking of *maybe* making a switch to RMA NJ if it comes to IVF, as they have higher success rates, AND I live in NJ, so it's actually more convenient for monitoring and to get home after ER and transfer.
> 
> AFM, second IUI went well - 81 million/mL. No idea on motility or forward progression (they never tell me ANYTHING), but I'm going to ask when I see my doctor for an office appointment next week. Hubs had a bit of an accident after giving his sample today. I was sitting there in the waiting room, wondering what was taking so long (he was gone 30+ minutes), and I was worrying he had passed out after, and was sitting in the room with the cup tipped at an angle, with the contents spilling out! I almost asked the receptionist if I could go check on him (can you imagine?) but then he reappeared - bleeding from his face! Apparently he knocked into a shelf on his way out of the room. It was quite an adventure, but we got it done. I think I'm officially in the TWW as of today or tomorrow.

Hi, Daisy, FX for that second line!!! Go girl!!! Keep us updated please?
Sure, you can private message me..I live in Manhattan so RMA over here is convenient..I am not a candidate for IVF right now..Who is your doctor, are you happy with him/overall treatment at the clinic? Again, so-so keeping my FX for you..:happydance:


----------



## Kinerie

DaisyQ said:


> Daydream! I think I might see a line too! I would never be able to hold out till Monday. Stalking this thread to see if you test again tomorrow with FRER... ICs are notorious for faint lines.
> 
> Kinerie, I am so sorry. :hugs: That really blows the big one. Is your progesterone normal BTW? Just curious. I am taking progesterone during the TWW so my AF never shows up early. Would love to talk to you more via private message about RMA NY - which is where I'm going too. Thinking of *maybe* making a switch to RMA NJ if it comes to IVF, as they have higher success rates, AND I live in NJ, so it's actually more convenient for monitoring and to get home after ER and transfer.
> 
> AFM, second IUI went well - 81 million/mL. No idea on motility or forward progression (they never tell me ANYTHING), but I'm going to ask when I see my doctor for an office appointment next week. Hubs had a bit of an accident after giving his sample today. I was sitting there in the waiting room, wondering what was taking so long (he was gone 30+ minutes), and I was worrying he had passed out after, and was sitting in the room with the cup tipped at an angle, with the contents spilling out! I almost asked the receptionist if I could go check on him (can you imagine?) but then he reappeared - bleeding from his face! Apparently he knocked into a shelf on his way out of the room. It was quite an adventure, but we got it done. I think I'm officially in the TWW as of today or tomorrow.

Daisy, this is too funny..God, it takes mine 45 min, then he is completely freaked out when the nurse starts knocking on the door! wow, what an adventure indeed..I do so-so much hope it will work out for you this time...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kinerie

froliky2011 said:


> Kinerie - :hugs: :hugs: I am 38 too and got pregnant not long after my 38th birthday only to find out I was mc on Valentines' Day. Soo sorry hon!! Hopefully there are better things in store a.s.a.p.
> 
> Daisy - Ooops. Sorry about DH but glad he's OK and you were still able to proceed with a successful round 2. :dust: Welcome to the TWW!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations to all the :bfp: ladies!! Wahoo!! :bunny: :bunny: Way to get our Easter weekend off to a fabulous start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Thank you, Froliky, just running a bit low on my remaining hope :nope: But thank you for your kind words, always appreciated..:hugs:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Everyone! I'm sorry for not commenting much lately, I've been stalking every couple of days but it's been tough to have this last cycle not work and knowing I'm taking a break for awhile. 

I am SOOOOOO excited to see the BFP that have come in the last week! Congratulations and a H&H 9 months to all of you!! 

For those in the TWW, I hope it passes quickly for you all! Sening lots of baby dust to everyone! 

For those waiting for their next cycle, here's hoping for lots of good follies!!

AFM, I have decided to take 2-3 cycles off. I need some time off the hormones and I would really like to lose a little of the weight I've put on since I began TTC. I had an appointment with a new RE on Tuesday but they called to reschedule it for the 25th. I'm not thrilled, but can't do much about it. I am doing acupuncture 1-2 times per week and taking all my supplements. Like Nicker, I am terrified of not having any more eggs. With the DOR diagnosis I feel I don't have much (if any) time left. I'm hoping all the things I am doing will help with egg quality. I have also started looking into adoption but would still REALLY like to have my own baby. I will see what the new RE says when I get in to see her.

I'll keep stalking here, I can't wait to see those of you in the TWW get your BFP!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Daydream- I see a hint of something there, here's hoping to that getting darker! Fx!

Nicker- that's aweful about the 2nd one and you not having a right to complain. That's bull, it's not like you don't have the exact same proof right now!

Kinerie- sorry :hugs: that's rough it showed so early! Good luck with next cycle.


----------



## AMP26

Daydream: I really hope this is the start of your bfp!! I literally got all teared up when I read your post. Then I yelled to my hubby "daydream might have gotten her bfp"... Lol... He obviously had no idea what I was saying!! But I will be praying so hard for you tonight for that line to keep getting darker!


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies, 

When can we be sure our trigger is out of our system?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Usually the body can process out 1000 per day so it depends on the quantity. The Ovidrel 250 I took had 6500 and was out at 7 dpt


----------



## froliky2011

Good morning ladies. Here is mine from this morning. 10 dp IUI and 11 dp trigger.

Spoiler



It was taken with a camera that was free with an HP printer and that was years ago. We have not purchased a camera so the detail is not the best.


----------



## froliky2011

Do you all realize the BFPs are/will be confirmed Easter/Easter weekend and Due dates near Christmas. Wild!


----------



## AMP26

Good morning ladies! Dh brought me home a bouquet of flowers and a pack of EPTs this morning.. Bfn. I'm at 11 dpiui so I'm not out yet. But I'm starting to feel that way. Only really weird symptom has been my bbs NOT hurting. That's weird for me!


----------



## froliky2011

AMP26 said:


> Good morning ladies! Dh brought me home a bouquet of flowers and a pack of EPTs this morning.. Bfn. I'm at 11 dpiui so I'm not out yet. But I'm starting to feel that way. Only really weird symptom has been my bbs NOT hurting. That's weird for me!

Is this your first IUI? :hugs:


----------



## AMP26

froliky2011 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> When can we be sure our trigger is out of our system?

I tested every few days after mine and it was out at 8 dpt. my doctor told me typically around 10dpt.


----------



## AMP26

froliky2011 said:


> AMP26 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Dh brought me home a bouquet of flowers and a pack of EPTs this morning.. Bfn. I'm at 11 dpiui so I'm not out yet. But I'm starting to feel that way. Only really weird symptom has been my bbs NOT hurting. That's weird for me!
> 
> Is this your first IUI? :hugs:Click to expand...

It is but it's cycle 40 of trying. We just finally got insurance that covers everything!


----------



## froliky2011

AMP26 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMP26 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Dh brought me home a bouquet of flowers and a pack of EPTs this morning.. Bfn. I'm at 11 dpiui so I'm not out yet. But I'm starting to feel that way. Only really weird symptom has been my bbs NOT hurting. That's weird for me!
> 
> Is this your first IUI? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It is but it's cycle 40 of trying. We just finally got insurance that covers everything!Click to expand...

It takes a little sometimes for the doctors to get to know your cycle! You just started IUI so don't lose hope!


----------



## bastetgrrl

froliky2011 said:


> Do you all realize the BFPs are/will be confirmed Easter/Easter weekend and Due dates near Christmas. Wild!

WOO HOO!! So thrilled for you! :happydance: I knew you were gonna get it!


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats frolicky! Wow, a lot of bfps here after that long dry spell.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Yes indeed! This thread has lots of :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks ladies. I am just hoping it's not from the HCG shot. I got the shot 11 days ago. I think I got the 5,000 shot not the 10,000 one but not sure. They say the trigger can stay as long as 14 days in your system.


----------



## DaisyQ

I think it's probably the real deal. I guess you'll just have to test again tomorrow or in a few more days. When is AF due?


----------



## froliky2011

DaisyQ said:


> I think it's probably the real deal. I guess you'll just have to test again tomorrow or in a few more days. When is AF due?

Thursday.

I will most likely be a POAS aholic for the next few days.


----------



## daydream

froliky2011 said:


> Good morning ladies. Here is mine from this morning. 10 dp IUI and 11 dp trigger.
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 371903
> 
> 
> It was taken with a camera that was free with an HP printer and that was years ago. We have not purchased a camera so the detail is not the best.

Wooo!!!! Look at that second line!!


----------



## froliky2011

Spoiler
Good news. I just took a CBD (which I took two days ago and got "Not Pregnant") and just took one out of curiousity (total POAS addict now) and got "Pregnant".


----------



## bastetgrrl

Woo hoo! Yay!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay!!!!! Fantastic! Will you go for a beta tomorrow?? Or just wait it out?


----------



## froliky2011

Spoiler

Two days ago this was "Not Pregnant" So, I am nervously happy.


----------



## daydream

Froliky that is awesome! I'm going to go to the store today to load up on digitals.... 

Because...

I got this this morning: https://projectbabymaking.tumblr.com/ password: daydream

My ICs are still pretty light, but that FRER is unmistakable. Oh and yes, everyone can make fun of me for saying I'm waiting until Monday and TOTALLY NOT DOING SO. I have horrible self control, lol.

I'm going to call tomorrow to get my beta done. I have to leave on Tuesday afternoon to go out of state on a work trip until Friday, so yeah.. that puts a wrench into my testing plans.


----------



## daydream

Thanks AMP!! I really really hope your BFP is just shy. We are still REALLY early and if you see my ICs, they're definitely squinters. This was my third IUI, so I definitely hope yours comes quicker, but like frolicky said, the first few, the doctors are see how your body responds. For me, she decided injectibles were the way to get me to respond the way she wanted. FX for you!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Daydream - Congratulations!!!! Looks fantastic!!!!!! I hope we all have a healthy, sticky, happy (well if I get sick, I am going to welcome it) 9 months!!


----------



## froliky2011

DaisyQ said:


> Yay!!!!! Fantastic! Will you go for a beta tomorrow?? Or just wait it out?

Thanks. Beta is scheduled for Thursday. I sent a text to my doctor though. She's happy and hoping.


----------



## diliapickle

froliky2011 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 371969
> Two days ago this was "Not Pregnant" So, I am nervously happy.

OMG! That is so awesome! Yay Froliky! I am so happy for you! What a wonderful Easter present! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow, daydream, congratulations! This is a serious BFP streak! I hope it lasts another 2 weeks at least!

Amazing how faint the lines are on ICs, and then it pops up so clearly on FRER and CBD. I think I will buy some digitals for testing this month. I'm sick of scrutinizing for a line.


----------



## diliapickle

daydream said:


> Froliky that is awesome! I'm going to go to the store today to load up on digitals....
> 
> Because...
> 
> I got this this morning: https://projectbabymaking.tumblr.com/ password: daydream
> 
> My ICs are still pretty light, but that FRER is unmistakable. Oh and yes, everyone can make fun of me for saying I'm waiting until Monday and TOTALLY NOT DOING SO. I have horrible self control, lol.
> 
> I'm going to call tomorrow to get my beta done. I have to leave on Tuesday afternoon to go out of state on a work trip until Friday, so yeah.. that puts a wrench into my testing plans.

 That is a very unmistakable frer! Yay! What a great day with two BFPs! Such wonderful news! Happy and healthy 9 months! :)


----------



## froliky2011

The rest of you are not far behind!!! FX'd for you all!!! FX'd that we all have sticky beans!!! xoxo


----------



## DaisyQ

Daydream, what number IUI was this for you? What was the timing (how many hours after trigger). Yay!


----------



## daydream

DaisyQ said:


> Daydream, what number IUI was this for you? What was the timing (how many hours after trigger). Yay!

This was IUI#3.

We did gonal f 150iu from CD3-CD8, scan on CD9 with trigger at 9pm that night and IUI 9am on CD11, so 36 hours apart. Had three follicles, two on my left side, 16mm and 20mm, and 1 on my right, 18mm. Felt ovulation cramping several hours after the IUI, so I think the timing was perfect. Other than that no real changes, no caffeine, no alcohol (but had done this with the other IUIs). We had started cooking at home more with whole organic foods. DH had started his fertility vitamins about 4 weeks before, so I don't know if that was enough time for that to affect the results (we didn't do morphology on this sample). Wasn't symptom spotting because most were the same progesterone type symptoms: dreams, sore bbs. Yesterday had a monster headache and felt off, but that could have just been placebo effect after seeing the faint line :haha:


----------



## AMP26

I am so happy for both of you!!! What a wonderful Easter/ Passover/ whatever present!!!! 2 bfps in a row... Let's keep 'em coming!!


----------



## SNOW GLOBE

Any one trying to concieve after a vasectomy reversal. Need some hope. x


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks daydream! Which fertility vitamins is DH using? I've been restricting alcohol and caffeine for a while but not 100% - no coffee, tea rarely, and diet soda a few times a week. I've since cut out diet soda this cycle. Alcohol, less than 1 drink a week, maybe 3 drinks (beer or wine) a month. But I'll stay away this cycle completely. 

Frolicky, anything different for you about this cycle?


----------



## froliky2011

SNOW GLOBE said:


> Any one trying to concieve after a vasectomy reversal. Need some hope. x

I have not but I think there are good chances of conceiving after one from what I have read. Good Luck!! :hugs:


----------



## daydream

SNOW GLOBE said:


> Any one trying to concieve after a vasectomy reversal. Need some hope. x

My father in law and his wife did so a couple years ago. He got the reversal and it didn't work, he had too much scar tissue from other things (I don't really know all the details, hernia maybe?). They had extractions done before the blockage to pull out the sperm and then did IVF. The first IVF they miscarried because she had clotting issues. So the second IVF, they had her on medication and it worked! They had twins that will be three this May. Best of luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## daydream

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks daydream! Which fertility vitamins is DH using? I've been restricting alcohol and caffeine for a while but not 100% - no coffee, tea rarely, and diet soda a few times a week. I've since cut out diet soda this cycle. Alcohol, less than 1 drink a week, maybe 3 drinks (beer or wine) a month. But I'll stay away this cycle completely.

He's using Fertility Blend for Men (purchased at GNC in the US). He's also taking a men's multi that we got at Whole Foods. I used this listing to make sure that all his vitamins were covered in the supplement we bought: https://infertility.health-info.org/male-infertility/male-infertility-improve-sperm-quality.html


----------



## froliky2011

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks daydream! Which fertility vitamins is DH using? I've been restricting alcohol and caffeine for a while but not 100% - no coffee, tea rarely, and diet soda a few times a week. I've since cut out diet soda this cycle. Alcohol, less than 1 drink a week, maybe 3 drinks (beer or wine) a month. But I'll stay away this cycle completely.
> 
> Frolicky, anything different for you about this cycle?

At 7dpo I noticed watery cm throughout the day (lots like I peed my pants some..sorry tmi) and cramping early a.m. I suspect this was implantation. I am pretty in-tune with my body but don't like to symptom spot because I always feel like I am over analyzing and thinking too much and making something out of nothing. But the watery cm was definitely different.

Don't give up hope. I am 38yro.


----------



## drsquid

i keep thinking.. wow ive never had any of that happen etc. what is wrong with me, then remembering (and getting pissed off all over again) that it was freaking dud sperm. sigh. the progesterone is making me crazy too. im still all bloaty and gross. what a waste


----------



## isela

daydream & froliky2011 Crongratulations :) :)


----------



## froliky2011

drsquid said:


> i keep thinking.. wow ive never had any of that happen etc. what is wrong with me, then remembering (and getting pissed off all over again) that it was freaking dud sperm. sigh. the progesterone is making me crazy too. im still all bloaty and gross. what a waste

Yeah, I was nervous with my sperm results which were pretty good compared to what they gave you. Sorry. The progesterone makes me feel :wacko: too. I hate that stuff! If you have the stress of TTC on top of that hormone it's not fun. I told my sister she could "go [email protected] herself" yesterday morning because I told her about my dream (positive pregnancy test) and woke up at 3:00 a.m. and tested and got a :bfn: and she said "ya, well, talk to ___her friend__" who was having surgery (her insides were coming out because she had 5 kids and I guess things are not good down there. I guess I felt like she had no compassion and freaked out. About 1/2 later we were laughing about it because we knew it was the hormones. Thank goodness she did not take it personally. Holy Sh!t!! 

You deserve a couple of free rounds of it all as far as I am concerned. You may want to discuss with an attorney?


----------



## bastetgrrl

daydream said:


> Froliky that is awesome! I'm going to go to the store today to load up on digitals....
> 
> Because...
> 
> I got this this morning: https://projectbabymaking.tumblr.com/ password: daydream
> 
> My ICs are still pretty light, but that FRER is unmistakable. Oh and yes, everyone can make fun of me for saying I'm waiting until Monday and TOTALLY NOT DOING SO. I have horrible self control, lol.
> 
> I'm going to call tomorrow to get my beta done. I have to leave on Tuesday afternoon to go out of state on a work trip until Friday, so yeah.. that puts a wrench into my testing plans.

WOO HOO!!! I'm so thrilled for you! :happydance:


----------



## froliky2011

Quick questions:

What does "Cautiously PAL" mean and what does "OH" mean?


----------



## bastetgrrl

I'm so thrilled this thread has been so lucky this weekend! :happydance: Now let the luck continue through next week and so on. :dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

froliky2011 said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> What does "Cautiously PAL" mean and what does "OH" mean?

"PAL" is pregnant after loss

"OH" is other half


----------



## Tella

:wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :cloud9: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo:

Congrats to all you preggie ladies!!!! H&H 9 months for all of you and your beans!!!

Hope to join u tomorrow morning!

:wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :cloud9: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo:

Sorry to all the bfn's, can't post to each and everyone like normal as I just had to read 16 pages on my phone :wacko: will catch up on Tuesday! I'm also gettinga faint line on a 10miu but will update. If it gets darker tomorrow!

Loving all the BFP's on this lovely day, Jesus is amazing and love him so much for sharing it with us all!:kiss:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats to all you bfp ladies! I am so happy for all of you.:happydance: Seeing all the bfps gives me hope.


----------



## daydream

Tella ohhh GL I hope that line gets darker!!


----------



## Kinerie

DaisyQ said:


> Congrats frolicky! Wow, a lot of bfps here after that long dry spell.

Well, mine is still not looking too good, unfortunately...Had blood test and us today CD3 - FSH level is fucking 22.1 - I can't even take any meds...However, has been advised by a cheerful nurse to continue to try to conceive naturally or with umedicated IUI which, I suspect, might be a waste of time and money..There is nothing wrong with my husband's sperm, the issue is with me, so unmedicated, I still won't have follies this month....So upset right now, beyond, simply crashed...Last month FSH was 17 which is still pretty high and this month - 22...They don't want to touch with a pole now..


----------



## Kinerie

Would anybody know if supplements:
Wheatgrass
CoQ10
DHEA

can raise FSH level?? Of how can I possible lower it??

Thanks....:nope::nope:


----------



## froliky2011

Tella - :dust: Good Luck!! Sounds very promising!! 

Kinerie - Sorry!! :hugs: Just keep moving forward! It's grueling, I know but it will all be worth it some day!! Better to know you gave your 150% into making your dreams come true than not and have regrets.

Wishing all the :bfn: ladies :dust: for the next cycle!! We have all been there and understand, believe me!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Kinerie - I just finished reading "Fertile Female" by Julia Indichovia (sp?) which is amazing and goes into details about all those supplements. Most stuff I do is for aiding in implantation not stimulating follicles. I think folic acid can increase FSH but not sure. 

I am confused? If you have high FSH wouldn't that mean you would be making follicles? Not sure why a high level makes you NOT produce a follicle when it's called the "Follicle Stimulating Hormone"?


----------



## daydream

Sorry Kinerie, I don't know much about that but FX that a natural cycle will still give you a good chance :hugs:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Congratulations to the new BFP's!! You guys give me hope that this might happen!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Took this info right off a fertility webpage.
"Women are born with a set number of eggs. As they age the number and quality of eggs decreases. One of the ways doctors check to see the quality of eggs that a mom has is by testing her FSH level. Basically FSH goes up in response to a negative feedback loop. Meaning as a woman's eggs start to diminish in quality or number, her body will in turn make more FSH to compensate. The egg itself communicates with the women's body to tell it to make certain hormones. So testing a woman's hormone levels can help determine the quantity and quality of eggs a woman has."


----------



## froliky2011

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Congratulations to the new BFP's!! You guys give me hope that this *WILL* happen!!

 Slightly changed your quote. ;) :baby: :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Hopeful42nd said:


> Took this info right off a fertility webpage.
> "Women are born with a set number of eggs. As they age the number and quality of eggs decreases. One of the ways doctors check to see the quality of eggs that a mom has is by testing her FSH level. Basically FSH goes up in response to a negative feedback loop. Meaning as a woman's eggs start to diminish in quality or number, her body will in turn make more FSH to compensate. The egg itself communicates with the women's body to tell it to make certain hormones. So testing a woman's hormone levels can help determine the quantity and quality of eggs a woman has."

This is why I thought I produced two eggs naturally in January. My body knows my eggs are not as good of quality so it produces more naturally to make up for the lower quality? That is why women between the ages of 35-39 are more likely to have twins natually because they are more likely to release more eggs. Amazing how reproduction works and how our bodies naturally want to procreate.


----------



## Kinerie

froliky2011 said:


> Kinerie - I just finished reading "Fertile Female" by Julia Indichovia (sp?) which is amazing and goes into details about all those supplements. Most stuff I do is for aiding in implantation not stimulating follicles. I think folic acid can increase FSH but not sure.
> 
> I am confused? If you have high FSH wouldn't that mean you would be making follicles? Not sure why a high level makes you NOT produce a follicle when it's called the "Follicle Stimulating Hormone"?

Froliky, basically the way it works is when the ovarian reserve is diminished (that's the official term of the condition - DOR), to compensate for the lack of follies, the body produces more FSHormone. I know, doesn't make sense but FSH is only a sign, a marker for the low ovarian reserve. The lower the follies count, the higher is FSH...And the reason they don't want me to take the injectibles is because the bypass product is an increase of FSH level, because we are stimulating the ovaries into producing more eggs...And this will make my level even higher...however, I am pissed that no suggestions have been made to me as to what could be and should be done about it..Of course, if was only a nurse doing her job telling me the test results but still..Will be calling first thing tomorrow morning to see if I can see my doctor to discuss..F..., I can't miss another cycle like that. And today's us showed only one follicle in my left ovary..Fantastic news..And nothing, apparently, can't be done about treating it! Shouldn't they try to lower my FSH so I can start taking the meds rather than doing unmedicated IUIs with only one follicle?? So-so upset, Christ..And I have just paid $3,000 for this month meds!


----------



## Kinerie

daydream said:


> Sorry Kinerie, I don't know much about that but FX that a natural cycle will still give you a good chance :hugs:

Thank you, DayDream...Not feeling very hopeful right now, to be honest with you...and the fact that the clinic wouldn't even suggest how to proceed and if anything could be done is the worst. We so rely upon their help, advice...


----------



## froliky2011

Kinerie - Quality is way more important than Quantity. I only had one follicle this month and look :bfp: What was the sperm count, motility, progression? There is a lot of hope for you, unless you want twins or triplets? Oh, and I am not on meds. All my IUIs have been unmedicated except I got a trigger this time and start progesterone 2 dpo. There is still hope! :dust: This is my 2nd :bfp: out of 4 all unmedicated and I am 38.


----------



## Kinerie

Hopeful42nd said:


> Took this info right off a fertility webpage.
> "Women are born with a set number of eggs. As they age the number and quality of eggs decreases. One of the ways doctors check to see the quality of eggs that a mom has is by testing her FSH level. Basically FSH goes up in response to a negative feedback loop. Meaning as a woman's eggs start to diminish in quality or number, her body will in turn make more FSH to compensate. The egg itself communicates with the women's body to tell it to make certain hormones. So testing a woman's hormone levels can help determine the quantity and quality of eggs a woman has."

Exactly. FSH is a marker for lower ovarian reserve and, really, doesn't matter. However, the meds can't be administered as they will increase the level even more..Perfect example of a vicious circle..:nope:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Kinerie- sorry you are facing all of this. I'm doing research to see if there is anything out there to help, but I hate tryng to support people blindly. I think your nurse may be telling you its not impossible. I have just been reading stories from some ladies with levels like 50 or higher and they were able to conceive. I think the IUI is just optimizing the chances you do have and maybe just timing thing perfectly with BDwould be fine too.


----------



## Kinerie

froliky2011 said:


> Kinerie - Quality is way more important than Quantity. I only had one follicle this month and look :bfp: What was the sperm count, motility, progression? There is a lot of hope for you, unless you want twins or triplets? Oh, and I am not on meds. All my IUIs have been unmedicated except I got a trigger this time and start progesterone 2 dpo. There is still hope! :dust: This is my 2nd :bfp: out of 4 all unmedicated and I am 38.

Honestly, I would be grateful for anything (well, maybe not triplets :)
No issues with the sperm at all, the numbers are way beyond excellent. It is my silly sleepy ovaries which simply don't want to wake up and come out to play!!!

That is why I am upset - the injectibles increase the numbers AND the quality of the eggs...Mine are probably all nicotine and paint fumes saturated, stumbling on high heels somewhere in the dark corners of my ovaries, throwing up last night's champagne and giggling at me, thinking they are so smart making such a fool of me - kids for you, ha?


----------



## froliky2011

Kinerie - check this out:

https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Pregnancy-35/High-FSH-Levels/show/100478


----------



## Kinerie

froliky2011 said:


> Kinerie - Quality is way more important than Quantity. I only had one follicle this month and look :bfp: What was the sperm count, motility, progression? There is a lot of hope for you, unless you want twins or triplets? Oh, and I am not on meds. All my IUIs have been unmedicated except I got a trigger this time and start progesterone 2 dpo. There is still hope! :dust: This is my 2nd :bfp: out of 4 all unmedicated and I am 38.


Hmmmm.....Alright, just for you, Froliky, I will give it a try naturally...:hugs:
I had to get of the chair and put away the rope to respond to your message :winkwink:


----------



## froliky2011

Kinerie said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Kinerie - Quality is way more important than Quantity. I only had one follicle this month and look :bfp: What was the sperm count, motility, progression? There is a lot of hope for you, unless you want twins or triplets? Oh, and I am not on meds. All my IUIs have been unmedicated except I got a trigger this time and start progesterone 2 dpo. There is still hope! :dust: This is my 2nd :bfp: out of 4 all unmedicated and I am 38.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.....Alright, just for you, Froliky, I will give it a try naturally...:hugs:
> I had to get of the chair and put away the rope to respond to your message :winkwink:Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: 

That link I gave gives hope too and the book I discussed earlier, "The Fertile Female" by Julia Indichova is a great resource, especially for women like you who are told shit that makes them feel less than, etc. I found it very informative, inspirational and it gave me hope not just for myself but for a lot of women on these threads struggling with TTC.


----------



## Kinerie

froliky2011 said:


> Kinerie - Quality is way more important than Quantity. I only had one follicle this month and look :bfp: What was the sperm count, motility, progression? There is a lot of hope for you, unless you want twins or triplets? Oh, and I am not on meds. All my IUIs have been unmedicated except I got a trigger this time and start progesterone 2 dpo. There is still hope! :dust: This is my 2nd :bfp: out of 4 all unmedicated and I am 38.

Unmedicated, one follicle...Maybe you are right, there is hope for me...:hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Kinerie - I guess most women recommend "Inconceivable" by Julia Indichova too. They both have references/resources of what to take etc. to help you conceive depending upon your challenges. High FSH levels is definitely not a death sentence.


----------



## Kinerie

froliky2011 said:


> Kinerie - check this out:
> 
> https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Pregnancy-35/High-FSH-Levels/show/100478

This is unbelievable..I was on this site literally 30 minutes ago! You are absolutely right, reading it did make me feel a bit better, thank you so much for support and encouragement...:hugs:


----------



## Kinerie

froliky2011 said:



> Kinerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Kinerie - Quality is way more important than Quantity. I only had one follicle this month and look :bfp: What was the sperm count, motility, progression? There is a lot of hope for you, unless you want twins or triplets? Oh, and I am not on meds. All my IUIs have been unmedicated except I got a trigger this time and start progesterone 2 dpo. There is still hope! :dust: This is my 2nd :bfp: out of 4 all unmedicated and I am 38.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.....Alright, just for you, Froliky, I will give it a try naturally...:hugs:
> I had to get of the chair and put away the rope to respond to your message :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> That link I gave gives hope too and the book I discussed earlier, "The Fertile Female" by Julia Indichova is a great resource, especially for women like you who are told shit that makes them feel less than, etc. I found it very informative, inspirational and it gave me hope not just for myself but for a lot of women on these threads struggling with TTC.Click to expand...

Yes, the other book has been mentioned somewhere by the same author is called "Inconceivable", will def. order them and share the thoughts! Thanks again..:hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Kinerie said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Kinerie - check this out:
> 
> https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Pregnancy-35/High-FSH-Levels/show/100478
> 
> This is unbelievable..I was on this site literally 30 minutes ago! You are absolutely right, reading it did make me feel a bit better, thank you so much for support and encouragement...:hugs:Click to expand...

No problem. That is why we are here. To support each other in the depths of f&cking despair. Is this your first child?


----------



## Kinerie

froliky2011 said:


> Kinerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Kinerie - check this out:
> 
> https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Pregnancy-35/High-FSH-Levels/show/100478
> 
> This is unbelievable..I was on this site literally 30 minutes ago! You are absolutely right, reading it did make me feel a bit better, thank you so much for support and encouragement...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No problem. That is why we are here. To support each other in the depths of f&cking despair. Is this your first child?Click to expand...

Yes..trying for our first baby, even got a name for her (it has to be a girl now! with the name we came up with the boy will be bullied at school..or become a hairdresser)...silly, isn't it?


----------



## froliky2011

Kinerie - This is a really good thread.

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/354886-ttc-1st-child-35-a-1155.html


----------



## froliky2011

Kinerie said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Kinerie - check this out:
> 
> https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Pregnancy-35/High-FSH-Levels/show/100478
> 
> This is unbelievable..I was on this site literally 30 minutes ago! You are absolutely right, reading it did make me feel a bit better, thank you so much for support and encouragement...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No problem. That is why we are here. To support each other in the depths of f&cking despair. Is this your first child?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes..trying for our first baby, even got a name for her (it has to be a girl now! with the name we came up with the boy will be bullied at school..or become a hairdresser)...silly, isn't it?Click to expand...

 Sorta sad that a kid is bullied because of his name. Ugh! People suck sometimes.


----------



## Nicker

Okay.... I have to pipe in here. I always get frustrated with my doc. I love the man, but sometimes I want to strangle him. He always tells me I have no time to waste because I don't have many eggs. I think he is basing that solely on my age. He has never discussed the results of my antral follicle count with me but if I wouldn't have "passed" that, I wouldn't have been able to go ahead with the first cycle. I also did take a picture of the screen when he left the room, so I have the information. I googled it at the time and from what I could tell it looked like I had 38 year old ovaries. 
Rt Ovary 
volume 5.04 cm3 
length 2.75 cm 
A-P 1.53 cm 
width 2.29 cm 

Lt Ovary
volume 6.46 cm3
length 2.56 cm
A-P 2.09 cm
width 2.31 cm

I know on my pre-screening my fsh was 5.9 iu. To me that indicates that my ovarian reserve is okay. He says there is no way to know the quality of eggs without ivf. The one lab result that I got that was slightly on the low side was Dhea-s. Mine was 1.5 and normal is 1.7 - 9.2. If I can supplement Dhea, why didn't he prescribe that? Could that be what is doing me in? Now that I am learning more, wouldn't that mean that the low Dhea could be affecting my egg quality???

I have discovered a few wrinkles in my plan. I am no longer able to take 3 cycles off as that would screw me over with maternity leave if I did get preggers. I have to do more figuring later but at most I may be able to take one more cycle off and maybe not even that. After that I would be out till like January!!! Grrr.... I so don't think I was meant to be a Mom :sad2:

Congrats to all the :bfp: people. Tella, I include you in that. I am very happy for you all. Not gonna lie, a little jealous, but happy. If you believe in prayer, please send them up for me because I need all the help I can get.

If anyone has any insight for me please share it!!!


----------



## froliky2011

froliky2011 said:


> Kinerie - This is a really good thread.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/354886-ttc-1st-child-35-a-1155.html

Nicker - Sorry about your challenges. I am going to refer you to the thread above too. The ladies on this thread have a ton of information and they might be able to help. Prayers sent your way~~~~~ :hugs: :hug:


----------



## bastetgrrl

So sorry, Nicker. :hugs: Please don't give up hope. I'll definitely keep you in my prayers.

:hug:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I am up to my eyeballs in research right now and am learning more about ratio between fish/lh, e2, ovarian reserve tests, and when to worry about numbers and why, than I ever thought possible. It's a very complex science and opinions are so different from doc to doc, it's baffling. If I find any insights in what I find I will be sure to pass them on as this is really fascinating information and a view into my female reproduction.
Nicker - how would you get screwed on mat leave? Your numbers seem normal and your good response to meds should be a good sign as well.


----------



## Nicker

Yes hopeful but are the eggs all crap?


----------



## Nicker

Just got to my moms. I'll explain the mat leave crap later. They joys of being a teacher.


----------



## DaisyQ

Kinerie, I have also heard that accupuncture can help with FSH. In NYC look into Berkeley and Yinova. Berkeley claims he can reduce FSH specifically. 

https://www.berkleycenter.com/

I go to Yinova. 

I would sched an appointment asap and seen what can be done, and if they recommend any supplements. Do they test AMH at RMA - I've heard sometimes it's a better marker for ovarian reserve? See if you can get your DHEA level tested. I've heard great things about CoQ10, ESPECIALLY for women with DOR or diminished egg quality. DHEA is supposed to be good too, but that has some possible side effects so I'd get your level tested. 

I don't think there is much research to support wheat grass.

Nicker, I'd talk to your doctor about supplementing DHEA and do your own research as well to find out what an appropriate dose might be. I'm on a 35+ thread myself (I know, I'm not 35, but close), and one woman who had very poor response to stimming and had very few eggs retrieved and a failed IVF, just got a natural BFP one cycle after the failed IVF, and she attributes it to the CoQ10 and DHEA.

Tella! So excited for you - I'm hoping to hear about your BFP in the next few days. :flower:


----------



## froliky2011

I think I am retiring from this thread. I feel too old to be here. Good luck!


----------



## Kinerie

Nicker said:


> Okay.... I have to pipe in here. I always get frustrated with my doc. I love the man, but sometimes I want to strangle him. He always tells me I have no time to waste because I don't have many eggs. I think he is basing that solely on my age. He has never discussed the results of my antral follicle count with me but if I wouldn't have "passed" that, I wouldn't have been able to go ahead with the first cycle. I also did take a picture of the screen when he left the room, so I have the information. I googled it at the time and from what I could tell it looked like I had 38 year old ovaries.
> Rt Ovary
> volume 5.04 cm3
> length 2.75 cm
> A-P 1.53 cm
> width 2.29 cm
> 
> Lt Ovary
> volume 6.46 cm3
> length 2.56 cm
> A-P 2.09 cm
> width 2.31 cm
> 
> I know on my pre-screening my fsh was 5.9 iu. To me that indicates that my ovarian reserve is okay. He says there is no way to know the quality of eggs without ivf. The one lab result that I got that was slightly on the low side was Dhea-s. Mine was 1.5 and normal is 1.7 - 9.2. If I can supplement Dhea, why didn't he prescribe that? Could that be what is doing me in? Now that I am learning more, wouldn't that mean that the low Dhea could be affecting my egg quality???
> 
> I have discovered a few wrinkles in my plan. I am no longer able to take 3 cycles off as that would screw me over with maternity leave if I did get preggers. I have to do more figuring later but at most I may be able to take one more cycle off and maybe not even that. After that I would be out till like January!!! Grrr.... I so don't think I was meant to be a Mom :sad2:
> 
> Congrats to all the :bfp: people. Tella, I include you in that. I am very happy for you all. Not gonna lie, a little jealous, but happy. If you believe in prayer, please send them up for me because I need all the help I can get.
> 
> If anyone has any insight for me please share it!!!

Dear Nicker,

Have a look at this article please:

https://www.empowher.com/infertilit...pplement-could-help-women-fertility-treatment

Also, you don't need a prescription for DHEA, you can buy it from any good drug/vitamins store. Doctors are always sceptical about supplements/alternative medicine etc..


----------



## SNOW GLOBE

Thanks for your reply, really need some positive input. xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker- I can't answer that, but I think you would still have some good ones in there. You do not have all the signs showing that yet. Every women has crappy eggs mixed with the good ones just you may have more crappy and less good ones due to age. Your right, no real way to know without using invitro testing, but I'm sure even that test without actual IVF transfer would cost an arm and a leg. I'm assuming this is why your doc is saying time is of the essence.
I don't know if this is helpful but I found a doc with more hypothetical treatments for egg quality, more due to lack of testing and studies.
https://draimee.org/egg-quality-what-you-should-know/


----------



## Nicker

Dhea is prescription only in Canada. 

Frolicky you are not serious are you??? Lots of us are 38... I think someone is 39 even.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm approaching my mid 30's you are not too old! Frolicky stay, have we offended you in some way?


----------



## drsquid

im 39


----------



## Nicker

Mom is sleeping so I can type a bit. I have the laptop here so I can do my marks. Anyway, where I live each school district has their own what they call a "collective agreement" it outlines salary, clauses for leaves... it is our contract with the school board. As part of our collective agreement, I get my unemployment topped up for the the first 13 weeks of leave so I actually would be almost full salary and benefits. After that I go down to just employment insurance and I have to pay $500 to keep my benefits which I need with the Crohn's. IF maternity leave falls during a school vacation, I lose the top up because they don't pay for days when a teacher wouldn't be working. Normally I get paid over 12 months. Not that I actually get paid for working over the summer, rather they just hold some back from each other pay period and pay it in the summer. Getting pregnant at the wrong time costs me thousands of dollars which = for short maternity leave and less time with baby.


----------



## Nicker

mamadreams and babyonmyown I believe are 36 and 38....

I am writing that off as hormones froliky now get your ass back here.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

froliky2011 said:


> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to the new BFP's!! You guys give me hope that this *WILL* happen!!
> 
> Slightly changed your quote. ;) :baby: :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you froliky!! I do believe it will happen, I just don't know how or when yet and it's easy to get discouraged. Thank you for the reminder!


----------



## Hays :)

Update on my 1st iui, positive test 2 days before af,followed by af and horrific pains :(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry for the loss hays :(
Your sure it happened? Have you tested since?


----------



## Hays :)

Noe havent tested since,full on af & these pains that leave me crippled for 30-40 mins. Thing is ive had these pains about 5 times over the past 8mnths or so,didnt think much of them as they arent every cycle but now im starting to wonder if its actually very early miscarriages im having?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

You should go in and explain, perhaps they can let you know if that's what is happening.


----------



## Hays :)

Im going to go to docs this week & phone hosp where I had the iui, something craps going on :(


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Nicker said:


> Dhea is prescription only in Canada.
> 
> Frolicky you are not serious are you??? Lots of us are 38... I think someone is 39 even.

Can you order Dhea online?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

If its classified as a drug here there may be issues with that crossing the border.


----------



## colesboss

Nicker- I am just wondering I purchase from same bank and have had two f ailed DIUIs.
Your comments about the numbers intrest me as first sample was close to 30 mil and second was under 10. I live in bc. How did you hear of there policys. Thanks in advance


----------



## Nicker

colesboss said:


> Nicker- I am just wondering I purchase from same bank and have had two f ailed DIUIs.
> Your comments about the numbers intrest me as first sample was close to 30 mil and second was under 10. I live in bc. How did you hear of there policys. Thanks in advance

It is on the Xytex website. They guarantee 25mil motile. Where in bc?


----------



## Kinerie

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> Dhea is prescription only in Canada.
> 
> Frolicky you are not serious are you??? Lots of us are 38... I think someone is 39 even.
> 
> Can you order Dhea online?Click to expand...

Here DHEA is sold over the counter at Vitamin Store and Health Drug stores..


----------



## colesboss

Im in abbotsford but the clinic i attend is in vancouvet


----------



## fertilesoul

Frolicky, being in your late 30s isn't a deal breaker. Infertility gets us all. I had 2 miscarriages before I hit my 25th birthday. And here I am, not yet 30 and it took me 18 months to get pregnant despite different meds along the way. Sincerely hoping you get a sticky bfp very soon....


----------



## Nicker

Colesboss - is it Genesis?


----------



## Nicker

fertilesoul said:


> Frolicky, being in your late 30s isn't a deal breaker. Infertility gets us all. I had 2 miscarriages before I hit my 25th birthday. And here I am, not yet 30 and it took me 18 months to get pregnant despite different meds along the way. Sincerely hoping you get a sticky bfp very soon....

Fertile, Froliky got her bfp yesterday already.


----------



## Tella

Hi girls no such luck for me today :cry: test with FMU this morning was stark white :cry: hate blue dye tests!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh, Tella, hugs. Are you going to test with a different type of test tomorrow? There is still time for a bfp. :hugs:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Oh Tella, I'm so sorry about the stupid blue dye test. Don't give up, okay!? You aren't out yet! :hug:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tella, :hugs: I'm so sorry. How many dpo is it today? When do you go for beta? I still have my fx for you.


----------



## Tella

I only have a 10miu blue dye and a 20miu pink dye at home so gonna do them in the morning and then go for a beta early. I pray that the blue dye was right yesterday and I just drank and pee'd to much last night! I'm only 11dpo so still have hope!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Don't give up on that hope! FXD :dust:


----------



## mohini12

sorry Tella
hi ladies
my iui was on 26march.no luck for me .got Af today.very stressed today.


----------



## hoping23

Hi Ladies.
Do you mind if I join your thread? I'm 35 (almost 36) and trying to conceive my first with DB who's 34 (he has 2 girls from previous marriage 8&11).

I have one failed medicated IUI (Clomid cd3-7 and ovidrel). I ovulate on my own but DB told Dr. he didn't want me stressing about anything else so we opted for shot to take the home testing out of it.
I'm on my 2nd round of clomid and go in this Thursday for my day 12 u/s & bw. 
Here's what I had on round one:
Day 12: 14mm follie LO, 14mm follie RO, E2 286
Day 14: 17mm follie LO, 14mm follie RO, E2 508, LH 5.44
Did shot next night and IUI in the am 2 days later.
BFN
So on to round two... finished my clomid (same CD3-7)...
I also have 3 cysts (18.5mm, 19mm, & ?) Any one have issues with cycst?


----------



## L4hope

I was away for the weekend and, WOW I missed so much! I can't even keep everything I read straight. Frolicky, Bastet, Daydream congrats!!! It's so exciting to see so many ladies getting their bfp! Hopefully we will keep seeing more. 
As always sending positive thoughts to all in the tww and those starting their next round. 

AFM, trying to stay hopeful. Just starting the second week of my tww. Had my ovary check today and they were fine, but my fs said if I don't get pregnant this month then we will have to discuss our future plan as after four rounds of clomid they see a drop in pregnancy. This really caught me off guard and not sure where we go next. Hopefully this month will work and I won't have to worry about it. For now it's just wait and see...


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good morning ladies.

Tella< I am am so sorry to hear that. I am hopeful it was a fluke and you will get a bfp on your next test. :dust:

Mohini< Sorry to hear that. Hopefully we will all get bfps very soon.

Hoping< I have PCOS and have had several large cysts. All my cysts have been 30 + mm though. When I have cysts that large my treatment is then canceled and I have to go on birth control for a month . 

As for today, I had an ultra sound this morning and NO cysts! :happydance: 
So I start clomid 150 tomorrow. My doc is hoping for 2 mature follicles this month due to the sizes of some of them last month.
Am hopeful this will work. It has to or I will have to wait until January to try again because i have to jump on the HMO at work. We do not have the cash to keep paying for it on or own. :nope:


----------



## colesboss

Yes at genesis I left s email with my nurse advisor about low count what a joke I guess it important to read the fine print. Here's to hoping for better samples


----------



## drsquid

im varying between being hopeful and not. day 5 post iui (heh typed 4 first, guess there is something to be said about working all weekend to speed up time). day 3 of progesterone (which im sorta torn about using as it is making me crazy, i have a normal lp and the chances of having actually conceived are so low given the crap sperm). i wake up every morning being pissed and going over what i want to say to the clinic if i have to do another round.


----------



## daydream

Blue Eyes - Yay for no cysts! GL this cycle!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

OK ladies,
Does this seem strange? I got the all clear to start clomid 150 tomorrow, yay. :happydance:But the thing that confuses me is they are having me come in for blood and ultra sound this Saturday. I will not even have taken my last clomid pill l should take it Saturday night. Last cycle my timing was the same pill ended on a Saturday and they had me come in the following Monday. Is the change because the 150 makes the follicle enlarge much faster? :shrug: idk I am confused and very nervous to do this cycle.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mohini- so sorry :hugs: hope your next one takes fx

Hoping- welcome, and I had a 14mm cyst one cycle they said that it as small snd not to worry they just keep tabs on it.

L4hope- welcome to week two! I always found it harder, hope your breezes through to a bfp! As for a next cycle game plan, sometimes taking time off then going back on it helps, sometimes moving to a new med is what is suggested. Good luck!

Blue eyes- hope the up in dose works and you have two to three mature ones!
They prob want to keep close watch for cysts or over stimulating as 150 is a high dose. It could be they dont want to miss your o either! Good luck!

Drsquid- we have hope for you. It does only take one and I'm hoping in your group of duds there was one exceptionally strong and forward swimmer!


----------



## Nicker

Colesboss - my doctor is affiliated with Genesis. If I were able to afford the time and money that is where I would do IVF. I would do all my stimming here and he would call them when I was good to go and I would be on the next plane. My doc spent a few days there in March.


----------



## drsquid

hopeful- thanks.. the progesterone is making me crazy cranky and tired (plus the 8 day work week this week). just seems silly to bother using it when i didnt any other cycle when i actually thought i had a real chance.


----------



## Nicker

Hang in there Squid. I know how you feel. Been there and have a couple of t shirts. You never know. It seems that often the cycles that look the most glum turn out to be the gooders.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi Girls,
Congrats to all who got their BFP in the past week! I am so happy for you all :)

AFM, I have taken a break this month and I think I will be taking a break in May as well after which I have decisions to make... I am not yet certain if I will go for IUI #3 or move directly to IVF. Although we have the financial part of IVF taken care of but I am very nervous about the actual process of IVF.


----------



## Nicker

I found a study online. I believe, according to this study, I have the ovaries (average volume 5.75ml) of a 40 year old and I should have another 10 years before menopause. Could be worse right? https://m.humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/19/7/1612/F5.expansion.html


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hell yes it could be worse. I know ladies who've hit menopause way earlier. You should still have some decent eggies in there Nicker! Lots of ladies get preggers au natural into their early 40's.


----------



## drsquid

nicker- im not sure how important volume is. we measure them a lot but quite frankly it is more looking for symmetry etc. what you need to know is how many antral follicles ie how many start out trying to be the follicle for the month. without taking a look on day 3 there is no way to estimate that. the size of your ovaries will not tell you that. if you have pcos your ovaries will be a lot bigger, they likely fluctuate some each month. the measurements are "rough" in that we are never that careful to be exact cause it doesnt really matter all that much.


----------



## Nicker

I have left a message at the docs office asking to get in this week to discuss the plan and my future. The doc is back on Wednesday. I hope I can get in so that if I need to start taking anything I can and maybe have time for it to kick in and do some magic. If I recall correctly (back to December) the antral follie count has to be between days 1-7. Thursday will be day 7.


----------



## Casper72

mohini12 said:


> sorry Tella
> hi ladies
> my iui was on 26march.no luck for me .got Af today.very stressed today.


Hi there. I'm popping in on this thread. Hope that's ok. I feel your pain. I had my 2nd IUI on March 27th and got a BFN today. AF due on the 11th. I'm so sorry you are going through this b/c I know firsthand how difficult it is and how much it hurts.


----------



## Nicker

Casper it sucks big time! We are in need of of some IUI #3 successes. I hope you are one if them!


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies. I think this thread is so huge it's hard for me to keep up. There are a lot of new ladies. I guess a lot of women are getting IUIs. Thanks for telling me to get my a$$ back. Lol!! The progesterone does make you :wacko: Ugh!!! Sorry for those that were greeted with the :witch: :hugs: 

Tella - :hugs: How are you doing?

Nicker - still praying for you!!! Was thinking about you on my walk/jog yesterday sending positive vibes etc. your way!! 

DrS - :) I would be pissed too! Actually you need about 200 sperm to crack the egg. I would say 200 is not much out of millions. Hopefully the doctor put them right near the egg so they did not have to travel far. Sucks when some sperm freeze well and others don't. They should throw out the bad freezers. HELLO!!!!!! What is wrong with those people? So annoying!


----------



## drsquid

well given that i hopefully had >4 eggs... that is the only reason i am at all hopeful


----------



## mamadreams

WOW! I took the weekend off from BnB and look how many BFP's there are!! Congratulations to all of you! I am thrilled for every single one of you and wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months!

Frolicky - special shout out to you - here's hoping the BETA doubles nicely and your little bean sticks it out for the long haul!

For those of you in your TWW - these BFP's are inspirational and on your tough days, I hope they fuel you to hang on and give you reassurance that it WILL work!


----------



## Nicker

Yes bad freezers should be disallowed. So should any donor that wears tighty whites. Just sayin'. 

Glad to see your tushie back here. Don't think I won't set you straight again. Hormones or not I can be one real honey badger.


----------



## isela

I feel so stress i when to my dr today is CD20 and he tell me i ready ovulated so no IUI again and he comend this cycle it was so strange.. next cycle he is going to give me a high doze of letrozole... i ask about CoQ10 and he said it not works so said only healty eating and ejercise... for good follicles.....what you think ladies...?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

By cd 20 no wonder why you've ovulated. Did you not go in before then, are you not being monitored? I don't understand how ovulation is being missed. I've never taken that med, so I don't know. Sorry wish I could help more.


----------



## Nicker

Isela you had one follie at 11.6mm on CD16 right? You never went for another scan until CD20 I assume because the office was closed for Easter weekend?? I am still surprised that you ovulated already... I would have expected a 19-20mm follie today. Perhaps this one disappeared like the other had??


----------



## froliky2011

isela said:


> I feel so stress i when to my dr today is CD20 and he tell me i ready ovulated so no IUI again and he comend this cycle it was so strange.. next cycle he is going to give me a high doze of letrozole... i ask about CoQ10 and he said it not works so said only healty eating and ejercise... for good follicles.....what you think ladies...?

That makes me very suspicious. There were a few times my doctor had to literally look everywhere (one was hiding way near my butt and it took her a good while to find the darn thing) to find my follicle(s). Sorry. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Mamadreams - Thanks. I can't wait till I am in your shoes. I am taking it one day at a time. Beta today was 36 and I am 3 weeks 4 days. Long way to go......... [-o&lt; [-o&lt;


----------



## drsquid

isela- i know i need to use the hcg trigger. i only ever once got a pos on an opk and that was the month before i started. since you keep missing ovulation it sounds like it is better idea to be monitored more closely and triggered.


----------



## fertilesoul

Eeek sorry I am also getting lost on this thread.

Frolicky CONGRATS girl. So happy for you!


----------



## moonhippie

I'd also love to get in on the IUI #3 success. Nicker the canadian bank is through Repromed. They have their own private bank as well as ordering in from others such as Xytex. The only thing with them is they don't have many samples for donors if they don't come in donate regularly. (since as you said, no financial compensation in canada) and a lot of the donors seem to qualify for some programme in Quebec where the sperm costs are covered by their health coverage (MUST be nice) so they are often sold out as well. After this IUI we don't have any washed samples left and I think we will be switching sperm banks, i already have a list of 4 profiles i like from Xytex. We technically have one more set of unwashed AI vials left we can do an at home AI with if this IUI doesn't take, but im really hoping after the chemical this cycle that my body is all psyched up and ready to go with a sticky bfp. a girl can dream can't she?


----------



## isela

Nicker said:


> Isela you had one follie at 11.6mm on CD16 right? You never went for another scan until CD20 I assume because the office was closed for Easter weekend?? I am still surprised that you ovulated already... I would have expected a 19-20mm follie today. Perhaps this one disappeared like the other had??

Yes nicker the office was closed for easter, i was hopping for a 19 or 20 follie too today but he said i ovulated of one of the smallest but he said something like in my left ovary were the 11.6 follie was i have blood so idont know what the means......


----------



## isela

drsquid said:


> isela- i know i need to use the hcg trigger. i only ever once got a pos on an opk and that was the month before i started. since you keep missing ovulation it sounds like it is better idea to be monitored more closely and triggered.

drsquid this month he monitored CD10,CD14,CD20 im so stress at this point...


----------



## Nicker

moonhippie said:


> a girl can dream can't she?

Well I sure have a dream of a :bfp: on IUI #4. I hope the third one is the charm for you!!


----------



## MommyMel

congrats to all the BFP's, really gives me hope....

to all those with BFN, dont give up, it WILL happen sooner or later,,, 

afm > afm > I am schedueled for IUI tomorrow morning at 7.30AM. We did the progress scan on Sunday morning, my LHS has not much going on, only about 1 or 2 small follies of about 6mm... on my RHS is about 6 follies, 2x19mm, 2x16mm, and about 2 small ones,,,,, but now, i hope they have done some growing in the interim , what worries me is that i have developed some thrush, i used cream only yesterday morning and last night, it seemed to of cleared up a bit. i am not going to use it again and hopefully it will clear. My pharmacist said its safe to use while ttc with iui, but not to use it within a 24hr period of the procedure,,,,, and not for a few days (3) after iui....
has anyone had thrush before iui, i dont want to destroy the little chance i have.... 

baby dust to all........


----------



## Tella

Bastetgrrl > Im trying but it is hard, my hpt's from this morning has also been negative, so I have made peace with the negative. Which I think happened yesterday already and im ready for IVF! Im also gonna take 8-10days bed rest after the transfer to ensure I give bean a proper chance to implant. Gonna rent like a few series that I havent watched and just lie on the coach and watch TV.

mohini > Sorry to hear that AF got you, but keep your head up and try again. It will happen it is just a question of when.

hoping > I dont have problems with cysts, but im not on clomid either. Keeping my fx'd for you and your send IUI!!!

L4hope > Fx;d you get your bfp in a few days time. Are you holding out till OTD or testing earlier?

Blue eyes > Thanks :hugs: but unfortunately it wasnt. Did two this morning and both neg so now just waiting for the oficial blood results than I stop progesterone tonight and onto IVF for us. I will keep you in my prayers and thoughts, that this one will work for you and that you will be holding your bundle of joy by next January not starting with more IUI's :winkwink: I wont be to worried, I think the thickness of you lining, extra follies and growth might be the reason they want to see you earlier. but will most probably ask you to come in again on Tuesday next week.

drsquid > :hugs: hope you start feeling better and you get a bfp none the less.

nicker > I hope you get your bfp in June/July!!!!!!!!!!

wantbabysoon > GL with the decisions, I hope you find peace with whatever you decide. I only did my 3rd iui to see how I responded to injectables and my FS was happy with that as it gives them a lot of insight.

casper > :hugs: sorry about the bfn, mine has also been negative so im going to IVF!

Froliky > I feel your pain on the progesterone! Im glad you are back, we dont wanna loose you! Im doing fine, mentally prepared for the IVF route next, so just want AF to come and get going with new meds.

isela > Im so sorry you missed it again :hugs: Not sure Im taking coQ10 so cant say. But im gonna take all my pills to my doc this coming monday and ask him what should I be drinking and what not with the IVF.

moonhippie > Fx'd for IUI#3 for you!!!!

mommymel > Hope the thrush clears quickly and that you get that bfp in 2 weeks time!!!!!

AFM > All my tests since Sunday has been negative and I have been reading up on the blue dye tests. They are renowned for creating false positives with a thin blue line which is actually the blue from the control line that runs over. I will never ever in my life by blue dyes again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just wish we had FRER's in South Africa, I dont understand why we have to be so far behind the rest of the world :glowmad:

So this is my plan of action:
Stop progesterone today
AF Saturday
CD3 Scan on Monday and start with meds
Acupuncture on Tuesday
Acupuncture on Thursday
Acupuncture on Saturday
CD9 Scan on Sunday ?????
Acupuncture on Monday
CD11 Scan on Tuesday
Hopefully retrieval on the Thursday the 26th
Fertility Massage on Sunday to get blood flowing
Transfer of my babies on the 1st of May
8-10 days bed rest (literally) Gonna watch lots of series
11 May get my BFP so I can tell my IVF success to everyone!


----------



## Tella

Beta just came back negative as suspected so onto IVF it is for us.


----------



## froliky2011

Sorry Tella!!!! :hug:


----------



## hoping23

Tella... How are you finding acupuncture? I'm thinking of going and have been looking into it. I'm curious as to how it's gone so far for you. Do you find it relaxes you? My only concern is adding more costs onto the steps we're already taking.

I'm definitely thinking I need to start doing more things that relax me!


----------



## DaisyQ

Tella, massive hugs. At least IVF has a much higher success rate, and I think it's great you have a plan.


----------



## Tella

Hoping > Im loving it, i find it relaxes me ALOT during this stressful time. I didnt do it with my first IUI and i could immediately pick up the difference between the 1st and the 2nd when i started.

It is very expensive when you go so often. I go 3times a week before O and twice a week after O. But i manage to arrange a better package deal with my lady. But i have a realy angel of a accupuncturist, love her to bits!


----------



## L4hope

[QUOTE=Tella;

L4hope > Fx;d you get your bfp in a few days time. Are you holding out till OTD?

I'm really torn as to what I want to do for a few reasons. My bloodwork is scheduled for next Monday. This weekend I am going to the finger lakes for my friends bachelorette weekend. We will be doing winery tours on Saturday. So for one, if I test and it's bfn, not sure I will bd able to snap out of it for the weekend. But on the otherhand, if I don't test than I will be afraid to drink any wine. What to do??

Tella I'm so sorry tp hear it's officially a bfn. Good luck with your IVF plan. I hope that you will be sharing your story with us soon!!

I'm also curious about those doing acupuncture. Don't know much about it, and also unsure about adding any more additional expenses.


----------



## AMP26

13 dpiui & stillw BFN. I have my Beta scheduled for tomorrow night but I'm preparing for a negative. I'm goon to ask my RE to up my meds for next cycle as I only had one follicle this time and it was on the small side.


----------



## Tella

Thanks Daisy :hugs:


----------



## daydream

:hugs: to Tella and AMP. Tella your plan for IVF sounds perfect. Can't wait to follow you along and see you BFP in a month!

AMP - I think that is a good thing to ask. It took injectibles to work for me. Still waiting to see just how well it worked ;). I'm hoping no more than two implanted even though I had three follicles.


----------



## Tella

Thanks girls, im also very excited about the IVF, i've always had this feeling its gonna take IVF to get my bfp. But now i wonder, some ppl know i did the IUI's but i dont want them to know about the IVF, do you think i must say im doing another IUI or just say im on a Break and when i get a bfp then just keep quite about how. And if someone asks just say it happened? But then i run the risk of hearing "see you should have just relaxed, and it would have happened earlier" speech, and im not good at just listening to it. I find the ignorance some people have when it comes to TTC annoying beyond belief!


----------



## froliky2011

Tella - Maybe think about it for a while. The thing is, the more silent people are about infertility etc. the longer other people will stay ignorant. The only way to broaden their horizons is to educate them. Do what you're comfortable with. I know it's not easy and being private during times like these is important. :hug: :hugs:


----------



## daydream

Tella - I'd always envisioned if I had to do IVF telling people just because it is more invasive and I thought I would need more support during that time. But whatever makes you more comfortable is what is best for you. :hugs:


----------



## AMP26

Tella: you will have to decide what your comfort level is. Personally all of my co-workers know what is going on with me but some of my closest friends do not! My own mother used the "relax" line on me over Easter dinner which led to a huge argument. I do feel it's important to speak up about what we are all going through, but I understand the difficulty as well... It's all just so personal!

Daydream: I can't wait until your ultrasound! Twins would be fun!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

L4hope- I'd definately test in your shoes! After working so hard for a baby you would hate to have drank while pregnant. Otherwise no drinking at all. I think knowing at least then you can be free in one way or the other. Either drown your sorrows in wine or not drink and be ecstatic about it. Just my thoughts, good luck!

Tella- I think the questions you'll get bombarded with will stress you out. Maybe either say 'on a break' or 'another IUI' least till you get the bfp. Then you can fess up to how it was made possible. I agree people are blind to infertility stuff, but it doesn't mean they have a right to all your struggle while it's happening. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Tella said:


> Beta just came back negative as suspected so onto IVF it is for us.

Good luck Tella!!


----------



## diliapickle

Tella - sorry about your bfn! Good luck with IVF! FX you see that BFP in may! :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Tella said:


> Thanks girls, im also very excited about the IVF, i've always had this feeling its gonna take IVF to get my bfp. But now i wonder, some ppl know i did the IUI's but i dont want them to know about the IVF, do you think i must say im doing another IUI or just say im on a Break and when i get a bfp then just keep quite about how. And if someone asks just say it happened? But then i run the risk of hearing "see you should have just relaxed, and it would have happened earlier" speech, and im not good at just listening to it. I find the ignorance some people have when it comes to TTC annoying beyond belief!

I think you can discuss it with people you trust and not everyone. This is a journey where you are bound to be scared, anxious, nervous and you need people around you who are supportive ... I wish you all the luck in the world and fingers crossed for you to hear a BFP in a month's time :)
When do you start the process?


----------



## drsquid

l4hope- i did that when i was going to napa. tested to be sure i could drink but.. i did have that kinda bummed feeling hanging over me. when i went to belize i decided screw it.. during the tww and for a bit after that baby doesnt share your blood supply so i was gonna go have fun, drink rum punch and come what may. or you could always go somewhere in the middle and just have a sip here and there which is actually considered ok during pregnancy (though ill likely not drink if i finally do get my bfp). ive had a drink or two during this tww because my hopes are realistically rather low despite an enormous number of follicles..

tella- *hugs* im sorry. that was sorta the break point i was at.. ie to i go to ivf, something i never thought id have to do.. but then found out about the crap sperm so.. dont know what my plan is.

afm- day 5 of 8. on hour 40 of 79 (or 82 of 111.5 if you count in last m-w as i had thurs off). ive hit the wall,. forgot to check the menu for the cafeteria at work today.. .again nothign i can eat.. sure the one year i decide to actually care about passover (im not a religious jew, just cultural, im pretty much an atheist (though i consider myself an apathetic, in that i dont bother questioning or denying the existence of a higher being, it just isnt part of my life)). noodle soup, pasta etc. and by dinner the box of matzah i bullied them into finding had disappeared again. i tried to buy some last night but the store was out. just cranky icky yuck today. feeling bloaty again which had pretty much gone away. a bit crampy (though tmi that may be a bowel issue). face is broken out etc. luckily i have the pick of the litter in coworkers this week so that helps but.. just treading water.


----------



## hoping23

Tella... you'll make the decision that's right for you. I only told the people I wanted to know about what we're going through with the infertility and surgeries and IUI, but there's always that one person that you don't want to know that finds out and pries!!!!!

I work with both my parents in an office setting and my mom (God love her) can't keep anything to herself (we thought about not telling her!!!!! but she's my mom)! She told the one person that I don't want in my business... tell this woman is like having it on the local news and she always feels she needs to bring it up even if people are around. It makes me very uncomfortable!

Good luck with your choice! We're all here for you!


----------



## Nicker

Hey everyone! 

Tella - I am in shock and I am sad for you. IVF will do the trick! 
L4hope - I have to look what day you are on. Do you get a beta? If you are having a beta, I would not drink before ca negative beta. Look at Equal. She had a negative hpt on the day of her positive beta. My personal opinion is that there is no safe limit of alcohol anytime during pregnancy. I know they say that until implantation happens there is no placenta so no blood exchange. I still think alcohol is a chemical and exposure to chemicals causes cell mutations. I would hate for my alcohol consumption to affect to the cell divisions in my blastocyst. I did read one study where they had women poas from cd2. They found higher incidence of chemical pregnancies with alcohol consumption as well as lower pregnancy rates after 6 months for women who consumed alcohol. The same study also found a correlation between male alcohol consumption around conception and issues. I thought that was interesting. I know this study was limited but I firmly believe there is no known safe limit or time to drink in pregnancy. I would rather be safe than take the risk and have a baby that becomes evidence that drinking in the tww can cause harm to a baby. Just my opinion. If anyone wants to slam me for it I don't care. It is an opinion, we are all entitled to one. 

AFM I see my re tomorrow at noon.


----------



## wantbabysoon

I agree with Nicker... Prevention is better than cure!

Nicker - good luck for your appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Nicker

L4hope - Saturday is 12dpiui for you. A negative could easily still be a false negative then.


----------



## daydream

Nicker - For the front page, I got my first IC BFP on 10DPIUI, I got my beta yesterday and it was 61. I have another one tomorrow. FX!

I took another IC this morning (I think I'll probably just test out the week) to see the darkening progression. Looks good and is giving me comfort that this is going well :)


----------



## Nicker

Daydream 10 or 20 miu?


----------



## daydream

Nicker said:


> Daydream 10 or 20 miu?

I have no clue what these ones are. I don't think they are 10miu though.


----------



## L4hope

Tella said:


> Thanks girls, im also very excited about the IVF, i've always had this feeling its gonna take IVF to get my bfp. But now i wonder, some ppl know i did the IUI's but i dont want them to know about the IVF, do you think i must say im doing another IUI or just say im on a Break and when i get a bfp then just keep quite about how. And if someone asks just say it happened? But then i run the risk of hearing "see you should have just relaxed, and it would have happened earlier" speech, and im not good at just listening to it. I find the ignorance some people have when it comes to TTC annoying beyond belief!

Oh I just hate when people say to relax and not think about it!! You'll figure out what your comfortable with, but I do agree that having a few people for support while you're going through this is important. But at the very least you'll have all of the ladies here routing you on!


----------



## L4hope

Nicker said:


> L4hope - Saturday is 12dpiui for you. A negative could easily still be a false negative then.

Thanks for all the input. Nicker, I think I'm with you on this one. I hate testing early, for some reason it just seems like more disappointment to see the negative and then still have to wait days for the awful physical reminder of AF. Unless of course it would actually be positive. I guess either way, if I test or not, I'll just play it safe for the weekend and just not drink. Not the worst thing in the world, plus someone will have to keep the group in line!


----------



## Tella

wantbabysoon said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls, im also very excited about the IVF, i've always had this feeling its gonna take IVF to get my bfp. But now i wonder, some ppl know i did the IUI's but i dont want them to know about the IVF, do you think i must say im doing another IUI or just say im on a Break and when i get a bfp then just keep quite about how. And if someone asks just say it happened? But then i run the risk of hearing "see you should have just relaxed, and it would have happened earlier" speech, and im not good at just listening to it. I find the ignorance some people have when it comes to TTC annoying beyond belief!
> 
> I think you can discuss it with people you trust and not everyone. This is a journey where you are bound to be scared, anxious, nervous and you need people around you who are supportive ... I wish you all the luck in the world and fingers crossed for you to hear a BFP in a month's time :)
> When do you start the process?Click to expand...

That is exactly how it is at the moment, only very close ppl know about it, but my SIL that knows I did iui is who I'm worried about. They having financial trouble and therefor I don't want to rub it in their face that I'm doing it and my in laws is all battling so its hard! I don't want to have bad feelings in a months time when I announce my bfp and I have to lie about how. And its doomed to come out some way or another. Or I should just say we told no one except my mom. This is soo hard already, why should we worry about this.

I'm starting on Monday with my cd3 scan and meds if all is clear!


----------



## drsquid

tella- what you do with your money is your business. and how your get your bfp is only the business of the people you want to know. that would suck if they made you feel guilty about persuing your dream. fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Nicker

Tella said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls, im also very excited about the IVF, i've always had this feeling its gonna take IVF to get my bfp. But now i wonder, some ppl know i did the IUI's but i dont want them to know about the IVF, do you think i must say im doing another IUI or just say im on a Break and when i get a bfp then just keep quite about how. And if someone asks just say it happened? But then i run the risk of hearing "see you should have just relaxed, and it would have happened earlier" speech, and im not good at just listening to it. I find the ignorance some people have when it comes to TTC annoying beyond belief!
> 
> I think you can discuss it with people you trust and not everyone. This is a journey where you are bound to be scared, anxious, nervous and you need people around you who are supportive ... I wish you all the luck in the world and fingers crossed for you to hear a BFP in a month's time :)
> When do you start the process?Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly how it is at the moment, only very close ppl know about it, but my SIL that knows I did iui is who I'm worried about. They having financial trouble and therefor I don't want to rub it in their face that I'm doing it and my in laws is all battling so its hard! I don't want to have bad feelings in a months time when I announce my bfp and I have to lie about how. And its doomed to come out some way or another. Or I should just say we told no one except my mom. This is soo hard already, why should we worry about this.
> 
> I'm starting on Monday with my cd3 scan and meds if all is clear!Click to expand...

You can't control if your SIL is in financial difficulty. Your mom has offered to help you with IVF and that is fabulous! Don't worry about your SIL and do what is best for you. Your problem is that you are like me and care too much about what others think and feel that we put others before us. Right now Tella, it's all about you. You go girl!!


----------



## Tella

Thanks drsquid and nicker, I always have a battle with deciding to put me first and not everyone else. I'm gonna keep just the people close to me informed and then I will tell who I need to if they ask when I announce my bfp :D

Plus you ladies are the best support beside DH onviously :winkwink:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Tella said:


> Thanks drsquid and nicker, I always have a battle with deciding to put me first and not everyone else. I'm gonna keep just the people close to me informed and then I will tell who I need to if they ask when I announce my bfp :D
> 
> Plus you ladies are the best support beside DH onviously :winkwink:

I am also like you... always trying to please everyone but this moment is about you and something you really really want in life! Don't stress and think about others.... get your IVF done with a relaxed mind and we will all be supporting you :)


----------



## Nicker

You are an amazing support Tella. You have helped me immensely.

I am looking forward to talking to the doctor tomorrow. I hope he feels like CoQ10 and Dhea may have some benefit or is at least willing to try. I don't know if either one will help but I don't believe they can hurt. I hope he agrees.

I have spent the last couple of days doing some serious number crunching. I will be sitting out one more cycle for sure maybe 2. After that I will do 1 more IUI maybe 2 before putting everything on hold. If I do one or two more or if I wait one or two cycles all depends on what kind of cycles I have. When I was young I was 28 days like clockwork. Before starting with all the meds the trend was 24 or 25 day cycles. With the IUIs my cycles depended on when the IUI was. I always start spotting after 3 missed doses of progesterone with full flow the following day. June 29 is when my last IUI cycle could start. After that I have to wait until November.

I also did some number crunching to see if I could swing an IVF and I just can't. It would take too long to save up enough for both the IVF as well as enough for baby and I to live off of during maternity leave.


----------



## DaisyQ

Nicker, I'm glad you have a plan. :flower:

Tella, I am so, so sorry about your BFN. The good news is - I think we may be IVF buddies! I just got back from the doctor where we discussed next steps (more details in my journal), but the end result is that we are going to move to IVF if this cycle is a bust. SO. I do hope this cycle is a BFP, but if not, IVF here I come. :flower:


----------



## Equal

sorry ive been MIA ladies,

But just had the worst experince of my entire life. After my ruputred cyst, I went to the hospital on friday night and they told me I had a miscarriage but to get a fill check up on sat.
Sat I go back to the hospital and they told me its acutally a miscarraige AND an etopic, so they gave me metiaform to abort it and try and save my tube. Yesterday my pain was soo bad i honestly thought I was dying that had to go into emergency surgery to removed both my left ovary and tube and it ruptured.

Just got out of the hospital today and am not able to process this yet.....so in a matter of a week I had a cyst burst, misacarriage,, etopic and lost my left tube and ovary...dont know if i even have a shot anymore...... 

im just...i dunoo....in shock i guess. please pray for me


----------



## drsquid

equal- im so so sorry.


----------



## bastetgrrl

I'm so sorry, Equal. There are just no words. HUGE :hug: 

I'll be sure to keep you in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## diliapickle

Equal - wow, I am so sorry! my thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Oh equal I am so so sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Equal- there are no words.... :cry:
May your little angels rest peacefully and may you heal physically and emotionally. There is always a chance, when you are ready.
:sadangel: :hug:


----------



## L4hope

Equal there are no words to express how sorry I am that you are going through this. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DaisyQ

Equal, I am so sorry for your losses. How incredibly traumatic. :hugs: there is always a chance, even with one ovary and one tube. Lots and Lots of hugs.


----------



## rbtrying

I am taking prog. To induce AF than this will be my first Famera and injection iui cycle. Did 3 months of clomid only, all BFN:( good luck all. Congrats to all bfp!! Gives me great hope!!


----------



## froliky2011

Equal - :hug: What a nightmare!! I am sending you all the healing energy in the world!!! I wish I could do more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My heart just aches for you!!! I am hoping the other ovary has what it takes to make your dreams come true!!! :cry:


----------



## Nicker

Equal. I am so sorry! Please keep hope though. It can still happen with one ovary and one tube. You are meant I be a mom!


----------



## oneof14

Equal, I am so so sorry and I am praying you will get through this and have a healthy baby!


----------



## isela

Equal....i am so sorry for your lost..:hugs:


----------



## daydream

Equal - I am so very sorry to hear this! How traumatic for you! You definitely will have a chance whenever you are healed (both physically and mentally). Thinking of you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dde3

Equal so sorry for your loss! You are in my prayers!!!

I Have a question for donor iui ladies???? I am on my 4th iui with donor. The first cycle was natural, 2nd just trigger shot, and 3rd clomid 50mg and ovideral trigger. I'm wondering if I should switch donors for my upcoming cycle?? The donor I have been using does have pregnancies reported. The thawed counts have been between 10-14 million. Let me know if anyone has any advice as I need to order soon. Thanks.


----------



## Nicker

dde3 - I would not be using that donor and would consider a different sperm bank if yours does not have a guarantee. Mine guarantees 25 million motile sperm/ ml


----------



## Tella

wantbabysoon > I agree, and im getting there slowly but surely.

Nicker > :hugs: Im glad I can help others, that is my biggest satisfaction in life. It makes me feel complete. :thumbup: I will do that, its all about me and getting that forever BFP this month.

GL with the appointment today! Cant wait to hear what he says! We will just continue praying for a bfp in June and that all the extra cash can go towards baby! If it wasn&#8217;t for my mom, I wouldn&#8217;t have been able to do it now either, so I understand your situation!

Daisy > I sincerely hope you get your BFP this cycle and don&#8217;t need IVF but otherwise it is nice to have a plan of action. I brings the stress levels down a lot. :hugs:

equal > :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Im so sorry to hear about what you have gone through the last week and that you have lost not only your babies but also your ovary. I know it is gonna take time to heal but you still have various options to become a mommy once you have healed from this. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

You will be in my prayers every night!

dde > I would consider changing, as the first 3 has failed I would rather look into another donor.

AFM > Had acupuncture this morning and we are going big next week. We are doing acupuncture every day from Monday till Saturday to stimulated the eggies :dance: Hope I get lots of eggies that is great quality!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Dde- I too would recommend switching. Your best odds are with counts of minimum 20 mil and minimum 50% motile with proper progression. 

To all the sperm bank ladies. Did you ever consider doubling a sample? I know it would cost more but it may really improve things. It seems to be a trend that samples from these places have been sub par.


----------



## AMP26

Equal I am so sorry for your truly heartbreaking loss :hugs:


----------



## Hays :)

:hugs: equal, so very sorry xx


----------



## fertilesoul

Equal: I am so sad and sorry for your traumatic losses. Please rest and take good care of yourself knowing there is a team of understanding women who are praying and rooting for you....


----------



## Casper72

Hi, an update to my status....IUI #2 failed so we are moving on to our last and final IUI later this month, most likely around April 25th. 

Congrats to all of you who got BFPs this month. To the others who didn't, hang in there and keep believing it will happen!


----------



## Casper72

Equal said:


> sorry ive been MIA ladies,
> 
> But just had the worst experince of my entire life. After my ruputred cyst, I went to the hospital on friday night and they told me I had a miscarriage but to get a fill check up on sat.
> Sat I go back to the hospital and they told me its acutally a miscarraige AND an etopic, so they gave me metiaform to abort it and try and save my tube. Yesterday my pain was soo bad i honestly thought I was dying that had to go into emergency surgery to removed both my left ovary and tube and it ruptured.
> 
> Just got out of the hospital today and am not able to process this yet.....so in a matter of a week I had a cyst burst, misacarriage,, etopic and lost my left tube and ovary...dont know if i even have a shot anymore......
> 
> im just...i dunoo....in shock i guess. please pray for me

I'm at a loss for words, and am tearing up for you. I am so sorry for what you have gone through. Don't give up hope yet. My friend only had one functioning ovary and one unblocked tube and she got pregnant on her first IUI with only 1 mature follie. It doesn't take 2 ovaries and tubes to get pregnant. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Equal - I am so sorry for your loss. Wish you a speedy recovery. Have faith and try to relax.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Equal - I am so sorry to hear what you have gone through! Sending positive thoughts your way! 

AFM - 8 dpiui, I'm exhausted but that could be because I've been on vacation so I'm just relaxing and waiting to see what happens! I'll start testing tomorrow and test until I'm supposed to go in for beta! I hope this is my month!


----------



## haj624

Equal-I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ashknowsbest said:


> AFM - 8 dpiui, I'm exhausted but that could be because I've been on vacation so I'm just relaxing and waiting to see what happens! I'll start testing tomorrow and test until I'm supposed to go in for beta! I hope this is my month!

Looking forward to the update every day :) hope you enjoyed your vacation. Where did you go?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hopeful - OH and I went to Atlantic city for our birthdays :) we both play poker and we had dinner with my family down there. They also came for two days so that was nice!! I really hope this IUI worked.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ashknowsbest said:


> Hopeful - OH and I went to Atlantic city for our birthdays :) we both play poker and we had dinner with my family down there. They also came for two days so that was nice!! I really hope this IUI worked.

Well you know my story, clomid/Ovidrel 2nd IUI success twice :)
I think the odds are good! Especially since you were distracted and happy during your wait! Fx


----------



## Nicker

Hey Chiles! What's up?


----------



## Nicker

Ash Fx for you!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thank you Nicker!


----------



## ashknowsbest

hopeful - thanks! I hope this is it too! I'm really praying for a successful 2nd IUI!


----------



## AMP26

14 dpiui possibly only 12 dpo if I ovulated 48 hours after trigger (my RE had me trigger 12 hours before IUI). Tested last night and had another BFN. I go in tonight for my beta & I will have the results tomorrow. I'm trying to psych myself up by reading other posts of later BFPs. :haha: At least I'll know soon and if it is negative I can start working on the next cycle (after a bottle of wine or two)!!!


----------



## diliapickle

Good Luck AMP! FX you get your BFP!! :dust:

I am only a couple days behind you and my test date is Saturday! And I am actually being good for once and not testing until then! Which is torture but I also have 0 symptoms so I don't feel try 3 was the one for me... but we will see Saturday!


----------



## Nicker

Great appointment with re today. I feel so much better. He said he has no concerns about ovarian reserve for me. He said I have the fsh of someone in her 20s and my afc was fine too. He said my response to meds was perfect last cycle. We both believe everything was perfect last time down to the timing but the thing to remember is that 75% of women don't get pregnant. That was my third IUI but it was my first COH cycle. He said that a recent study is pointing to 3 COH cycles having the same pregnancy odds as one IVF. That was promising for me. He said I have time to think and figure out when and how to make this work. He left it with people don't get pregnant not because it is impossible but because they give up.


----------



## diliapickle

Nicker - that sounds like great news! :)


----------



## Nicker

I forgot to mention his concern is what we don't know and that is my egg quality due to years of methotrexate for the Crohn's. Also, even though I responded well to stimming last time we are going to up doses for next time. If I make more eggs then the odds of having at least one or two of them being good quality is better.


----------



## Nicker

Oh yeah. AND he said he doesn't know if CoQ10 will help but it won't hurt. He said my lower Dhea-s didn't concern him.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's good Nicker, he sounds really open and honest with you, and positive about the whole situation. Its good he doesn't have a 'give up' attitude, although not everyones bank roll can support that, lol. I really hope the eggs are of good quality and you roll a seven real soon, cause snake eyes can be really disappointing.


----------



## L4hope

Nicker, glad to hear your appointment went well. It sounds like you are on the right track to get your bfp this summer!


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful, Don't I know it. I bounced back better than I thought would. Don't get me wrong, it still bugs me but I am not hopeless.


----------



## drsquid

nicker- glad you are feeling better. i was totally at the bottom after iui 3. decided i was only trying one more time, i was a failure etc. obviously i found out some other issues but.. i know the feeling. i dont have much hope for this cycle but.. itll happen for both of us


----------



## daydream

Got my 14dpo beta...

*266*

That's a 22 hour doubling time. Oh my oh my, looks like we might have a multiples situation. 

Hopefully these levels will calm my nerves. I've been on edge all day. I won't have any other levels done. My scan is scheduled for May 3rd. Now if that could just hurry up, that would be awesome.


----------



## diliapickle

Daydream - that is awesome!! It will be May 3rd in no time :)


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies!!! I have been gone for a while but now I am back. I am moving on to iui #2...sooo excited!!!


----------



## mamadreams

Equal said:


> sorry ive been MIA ladies,
> 
> But just had the worst experince of my entire life. After my ruputred cyst, I went to the hospital on friday night and they told me I had a miscarriage but to get a fill check up on sat.
> Sat I go back to the hospital and they told me its acutally a miscarraige AND an etopic, so they gave me metiaform to abort it and try and save my tube. Yesterday my pain was soo bad i honestly thought I was dying that had to go into emergency surgery to removed both my left ovary and tube and it ruptured.
> 
> Just got out of the hospital today and am not able to process this yet.....so in a matter of a week I had a cyst burst, misacarriage,, etopic and lost my left tube and ovary...dont know if i even have a shot anymore......
> 
> im just...i dunoo....in shock i guess. please pray for me


Equal - All I want to do is give you the biggest hug ever. In fact, you're in Toronto - give me your address - I want to send you something. :hugs:


----------



## mamadreams

Nicker said:


> Great appointment with re today. I feel so much better. He said he has no concerns about ovarian reserve for me. He said I have the fsh of someone in her 20s and my afc was fine too. He said my response to meds was perfect last cycle. We both believe everything was perfect last time down to the timing but the thing to remember is that 75% of women don't get pregnant. That was my third IUI but it was my first COH cycle. He said that a recent study is pointing to 3 COH cycles having the same pregnancy odds as one IVF. That was promising for me. He said I have time to think and figure out when and how to make this work. He left it with people don't get pregnant not because it is impossible but because they give up.

Nicker - This is such good news! I am still pulling for you and can't wait to see your BFP announcement. Take the time you need to figure things out and relax a little. My AMH was 3.1 - low. Take care of yourself and treat your body like a temple - it will all pay off!


----------



## mamadreams

daydream said:


> Got my 14dpo beta...
> 
> *266*
> 
> That's a 22 hour doubling time. Oh my oh my, looks like we might have a multiples situation.
> 
> Hopefully these levels will calm my nerves. I've been on edge all day. I won't have any other levels done. My scan is scheduled for May 3rd. Now if that could just hurry up, that would be awesome.

Daydream - Congrats! The weeks will pass quickly - I can't believe I am almost done my first trimester already. Multiples? Wow! I hope whether there is one or more in there that they stick and grow healthy and strong!


----------



## DaisyQ

Nicker, glad you had such a good appointment and you are feeling more positive about it all. 

Daydream, holy cow! How many follies did you have?


----------



## Chiles

Nicker said:


> Hey Chiles! What's up?

Hey... I am currently cd 5 doing 150 iu of gonal f daily. I have a follie check friday, and another blood draw.

My cd 4 E2 levels were 53 which my nurse said is a good number. Especially with only one injection in me. So anxious this cycle


----------



## daydream

mamadreams said:


> Daydream - Congrats! The weeks will pass quickly - I can't believe I am almost done my first trimester already. Multiples? Wow! I hope whether there is one or more in there that they stick and grow healthy and strong!

Thank I sure hope they go by quickly! And yes I agree, I just want strong, healthy baby[ies]


----------



## daydream

DaisyQ said:


> Daydream, holy cow! How many follies did you have?

I had three follicles. I looked at betabase, and they look close to the twin median doubling rates, though I'm also aware that rates can vary, so it could very well just be one, two OR three. Won't know until our scan. I just hope that there's at least one in there that hangs on until our scan.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Daydream- with that kind of increase I'm sure one/two/three it'll be healthy. Can't wait to hear how it turns out.
Chiles- its nice to see you back. So did they decrease dosage this time in order to not overstim you? I really hope things work out okay :) fx


----------



## moonhippie

new to the group girls. We are using donor sperm...did 5 AI's at home, conceived and lost twins on cycle #2, moved on to IUI in feb/march (unmedicated) had a "chemical" the cycle we just finished. Actually my Beta was only 6, so a + but a low one, saw our dr today he doesn't even know what to make of that number. Decided to move on to medicated cycles since we only have 2 vials of washed sperm left from the donor we like. Anyone else doing a Femara 5mg/trigger/iui + endometrin cycle or something similar?

We had to take april off as we didn't see the dr till CD5, so hopefully we get started in about 23 days, i am nervous and excited. We were told we should conceive with unmedicated cycles...but things just don't seem to be going well.


----------



## Chiles

Hopeful42nd said:


> Daydream- with that kind of increase I'm sure one/two/three it'll be healthy. Can't wait to hear how it turns out.
> Chiles- its nice to see you back. So did they decrease dosage this time in order to not overstim you? I really hope things work out okay :) fx

They changed my protocol. I am a slow responder so when they cancelled my last cycle I had not responded yet. And I then started provera and went in for my cd 3 and had the cysts. The subtracted the femara and now I am just doing the gonal F. And being monitored closely.


----------



## Nicker

Chiles, so good to see you back. I saw that you were viewing the thread while I was posting that is why I gave you a shout out. I hope the new protocol works for you. So they are keeping the gonal-f the same and eliminating the femara. I am not familliar with either of them. Do they think that the femara was some how inhibiting the follies?

I hope IUI #2 works like a charm for you!!!


----------



## Tella

Nicker > :wohoo: for having ovaries of a 20 year old :wohoo: Atleast you know, you dont have to worry about running out. Hope the quality isnt a issue and the you get your BFP on no 4!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chillies > :hugs: Welcome back, hope you respond well and get that ellusive BFP!

moonhippie > GL wiht your next cycle, fx'd for a bfp!

daydream > twins will be awesome but like you say as long as who ever is in there is healthy and happy it is all that matters!

AFM > Still in limbo waiting for stupid :witch: to show, but it will only be Saturday.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Step Mummy

dde3 said:


> Equal so sorry for your loss! You are in my prayers!!!
> 
> I Have a question for donor iui ladies???? I am on my 4th iui with donor. The first cycle was natural, 2nd just trigger shot, and 3rd clomid 50mg and ovideral trigger. I'm wondering if I should switch donors for my upcoming cycle?? The donor I have been using does have pregnancies reported. The thawed counts have been between 10-14 million. Let me know if anyone has any advice as I need to order soon. Thanks.

Hi DDE, it was suggested to me after 3 DIUI's failed, that there may be a "compatibility" issue and we should select someone new, and that when they have seen this before the first go with the new donor is a success, that was enough encouragement for me to change!


----------



## MommyMel

drsquid said:


> tella- what you do with your money is your business. and how your get your bfp is only the business of the people you want to know. that would suck if they made you feel guilty about persuing your dream. fingers crossed for you.


well said, its your business Tella, and i think you should do whatever pleases you........ i am with you all the way....... :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Just wanted to share this with you ladies, it is proof that we should never give up!

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/real-life-stories/our-baby-dream-finally-came-true-785404


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm 9dpiui today and tested and got a bfn. I'm not too surprised and I'm kinda feeling like I'm going to be out this month. Oh well, maybe if this is not my month, next month will be!


----------



## DaisyQ

ASH! 9 DPO is sooooo early! Hang in there.


----------



## AMP26

ashknowsbest said:


> I'm 9dpiui today and tested and got a bfn. I'm not too surprised and I'm kinda feeling like I'm going to be out this month. Oh well, maybe if this is not my month, next month will be!

Maybe we'll get pregnant together next month!!! I have a small amount of hope left for myself for this cycle and it's 14dpiui!! I think at 9 it is still pretty early for you, but I totally understand how you are feeling! I talked to my doc last night and he (reluctantly) agreed to up my dose of the tamoxifin for next cycle, so hopefully I'll get 2 follicles that are a bit larger!!


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is great! I'm sorry I've been distant, but I am really have a rough time. 

Today is 10pdo and I got a BFN this morning!! I was actually feeling good this cycle despite the odds against me with my lining and only one follie. Looks like next month is IVF, which I am so reluctant to do. I keep thinking, the IUI were emotionally draining and at the end of the 2ww I am devastated each time. I can only imagine how I will be if the IVF does not work. I was actually hoping this "hail Mary" worked this month and I didnt need IVF.

I am happy to hear of all the BFP!! Finally we are getting some positives on this thread.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oneof14, I have been thinking of you. I'm sorry you are having a rough time, and got a BFN today. Of course there is more time for a BFP to show, but I know how you feel. I will be moving onto IVF next cycle also, and have all the same anxieties and fears about it. We will do it together. :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Daisy, thank you so much for your support. You truly are so wonderful and informative! 

Its amazing how you gals can brighten my day. I feel awful posting about my despire when all of you ladies are going through the same things. My DH is such a wonderful support and in the end we obviously want the same thing. But sometimes, I just feel so alone! I cry very often and hide it from my him because I do not want him to see my pain. He on some many occasions has said to me "I love you and I want my wife, I can live without a child," but I can not live without my wife" It such a big struggle with infertility and marraige. 

Anyway, you are right Daisy we will go through it together! And the result will be our beautiful children.

I also want to apologize for not being as supportive and posting as much and you wonferful ladies. I do think of all of you often and wish all you lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## Nicker

Oneof14 - 10 dpiui is still early. Don't lose hope yet. I will keep my fx for you.


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Nicker, stupid me tested 9dpt and got a positive, even though I knew it was the tigger, for some strange reason, it gave me some hope!! The crazy things we do to ourselves.

I am so happy you had a productive meeting with you doctor and your eggs are the ones of a 20 year old!! That is awesome news, hoping your next IUI is your last and ends in a BFP!! Who know maybe with your eggs, you can end up with 2 kiddies! :happydance:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Well ladies, for those of you who haven't read my journal it doesn't look good for this pregnancy. Beta test on 11dpo was 60 however beta test on 13dpo (about 46 hrs later) was only 70. I have to have another test tomorrow but I think it's over. I'm crushed. :sad1:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow Ash & oneof14, 9 /10 dpo is still early. I would never have tested so early or let it get me down as I wouldn't expect a positive that early! It takes a bit of time (like days after implantation) for HCG to build up in your system and to get a positive test! Just please don't give up yet, though I know how you feel. I did the same each month, was so positive then when getting bfn's at 11/12 dpo I'd beat myself up. Let's see what tomorrow or Saturday brings shall we? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

I know it's so hard when the only thing you want in life is a child and to be a mom. I have ALWAYS wanted to be a mom since I was little. I always played with dolls, I started babysitting at age 10-11, and it's always been my biggest fear, even since I was in elementary school (!) that I wouldn't be able to have a baby. I think so many of us feel this way. 

I also know what it's like to feel alone in this. As much as our partners love us, they can't know what this is like. It is all consuming. Your husband sounds like a rock star and it must be comforting on some level that he can accept the worst case scenario and be satisfied with the marriage, even if it's without children. Sometimes it's hard to feel the same way since we are so focused on this and want it so badly. But deep down, I also feel that if it ends up just hubs and I, I will be OK (eventually). I will travel the world, get a dog, and try not to look back. That's the worst case scenario.

I think we will both get there. There is no obvious reason this isn't working. There is probably something subtle going on, that hopefully IVF will fix. I just hope it works first try!!


----------



## oneof14

bastetgrrl said:


> Well ladies, for those of you who haven't read my journal it doesn't look good for this pregnancy. Beta test on 11dpo was 60 however beta test on 13dpo (about 46 hrs later) was only 70. I have to have another test tomorrow but I think it's over. I'm crushed. :sad1:

I am so sorry, is it still possible that your beta can go up, forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

What are you doing for your mental health day off Bastet? Do something for you! Go get a pedicure or massage, something to try to aliviate a bit of that stress. I wish I could do more besides reassuring remarks, but I can't. :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for the support ladies! I'm not counting myself out yet as I know it's really early but I would just love for the test to be positive already :) !


----------



## bastetgrrl

I'm laying in bed watching tv. I'm not leaving this spot.


----------



## oneof14

OMG, Daisy me too, my biggest fear is not being a mom. One month years back I had a bad period and I call my gyno in a frenzie, crying and asked him if I was going into early menopuse. Dont ask me why I would think that, but that is the first thing that came to mind. Crazy.

Additionally, I am one of 14 children (5 boys, 9 girls) all from the same 2 parents and everyone I expressed that fear told me "ah, dont worry, your fertile mertile" Out of all my sisters, I am the only one with fertility issues, so they can not understand either and offer the support they can.

My DH is a wonderul, supportive, understanding and patient person, but I think being a woman and having the ultimate goal of carrying your own baby is one of lifes ultimate blessing and most men do not understand that. However, wonderful they are!!


----------



## aintlifegrand

I'm out this month, on to April IUI!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thats probably what i would do in your shoes too. 
Did DH take the day off with you?


----------



## diliapickle

Pretty sure try 3 was a bust for me. Had my temp drop this morning like it always does around this time. Won't know for sure until Saturday as I am actually being good for once and not testing until OTD on Saturday but seeing that temp drop crushed my hopes. ugh.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I know lots of pregnant ladies who get a temp drop then it rises ack up again. Not trying to give false hope, just saying I can think of four of them right now. I never temped so I've got no clue what my body did.


----------



## Nicker

Ash-way to early to count yourself out. I know what it is like though. We try to prepare ourselves to be let down so that maybe we aren't as devastated if the beta is negative. 

I am patiently waiting for IUI #4 and I am trying to prepare myself for a different attitude. It seems impossible to not think about it and wonder everyday of the tww. I found that the tww wait easiest with my second IUI. I believed it was successful from before the procedure was done. I hope that is how IUI #4 goes for me. It was better for me and better for any would be implanters. The thing I want to change though is I want to not test until 13 dpiui.


----------



## moonhippie

Thinking you are pregnant from as soon as the IUI is done, really does help with your mentality towards the 2ww. I was the same this past cycle, so i was in total disbelief when i saw the faint second line at 12dpo. Mind you the cycle ended as a chemical, but still it helped not thinking about it. When my breasts started swelling however at 9dpo..i was beginning to get suspicious. 
Ah well. On to the next. Taking a month off sucks. Can i just say HOW far away CD 1 seems when you are only on CD6!


----------



## oneof14

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks for the support ladies! I'm not counting myself out yet as I know it's really early but I would just love for the test to be positive already :) !

Me to Ash!! Good luck to you.. Fx'd


----------



## Nicker

Posted before seeing new post. 

Ash - glad you aren't counting yourself out right now. 

Baste - :hug:
Ain't- I hope Aprill is your month!
Purplesparkle - longtime no see


----------



## Nicker

L4hope said:


> Nicker, glad to hear your appointment went well. It sounds like you are on the right track to get your bfp this summer!




moonhippie said:


> Thinking you are pregnant from as soon as the IUI is done, really does help with your mentality towards the 2ww. I was the same this past cycle, so i was in total disbelief when i saw the faint second line at 12dpo. Mind you the cycle ended as a chemical, but still it helped not thinking about it. When my breasts started swelling however at 9dpo..i was beginning to get suspicious.
> Ah well. On to the next. Taking a month off sucks. Can i just say HOW far away CD 1 seems when you are only on CD6!

Moon - I feel ya sista! I am cd7 and I am waiting too. I have another cd1 in between the cd1 I am waiting for!!!!


----------



## Nicker

Just to clarify, my fsh as if I am in my 20s. I think my afc was early 30s.


----------



## moonhippie

oh god Its hard Nicker! After our loss in August they told us to take 3 cycles off to regulate before trying with the DS again. We took 2 full cycles off as i went right back to normal the cycle after the loss. Unfortunately fate was against us, the flight left without the shipping tank, the sperm arrived a day late AND my opk's were screwy that month so we ended up cancelling the cycle. But it was SO hard taking that much time off, thinking about the eggs that were going to waste. Even with 2 trips in there it seemed like an eternity. Here is hoping time flies for both of us.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oneof14, that must make this process even harder - being from a big family and being the only one with fertility issues. It's hard to know though if it's you or dh, you know? You could be a fertile Myrtle, but maybe Dh's sperm are just not penetrating your eggs. Are you going to do icsi? Also consider taking coq10. Any idea on what kind if IVF protocol you'll be doing?


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Oneof14, that must make this process even harder - being from a big family and being the only one with fertility issues. It's hard to know though if it's you or dh, you know? You could be a fertile Myrtle, but maybe Dh's sperm are just not penetrating your eggs. Are you going to do icsi? Also consider taking coq10. Any idea on what kind if IVF protocol you'll be doing?

my FS said that my DH will have another SA on May 1st and if's OK (which it has been) they will freeze it because he may not be here for the IVF. He said if there is any issue with his sperm, they will do ICSI. It could be a possibility, but I did have a chemical pregnancy the month after my HSG, naturally. So I dont know if the sperm not penetrating the egg is the issue. In any event, my FS did say with IVF they get to know those types of problems and can fix them.

As far as protocol, those questions will be answered on May 1st at my IVF orientation. I heard that you should not take coq10 uness your dr approves, that is can worsen you egg quality. I have actually thought about it but was afraid.


----------



## Nicker

moonhippie said:


> oh god Its hard Nicker! After our loss in August they told us to take 3 cycles off to regulate before trying with the DS again. We took 2 full cycles off as i went right back to normal the cycle after the loss. Unfortunately fate was against us, the flight left without the shipping tank, the sperm arrived a day late AND my opk's were screwy that month so we ended up cancelling the cycle. But it was SO hard taking that much time off, thinking about the eggs that were going to waste. Even with 2 trips in there it seemed like an eternity. Here is hoping time flies for both of us.

Moon, I now order my sperm so that it arrives by cd10 scan. My doc has liquid nitrogen on hand to top off the tank if need be. On my second cycle I was given a shot called Cetrotide to prevent ov because the follies were ready and the sperm was in Ontario! I had to pay $125 more for rush shipping. It is supposed to be next day delivery but on my first IUI it took an extra day.


----------



## drsquid

this is the first cycle on progesterone. im having tons of symptoms but.. progesterone.. i mean i started the suppositories 2dpiui and pretty much by day 3 or 4 my boobs started hurting. i did injectibles this cycle (first time) so my stupid ovaries have been sore for ages now too. oh and tmi but .. constipated, which i never get (im a once a week or so person to start with but that doesnt usually bother me..) so that explains a lot of the pelvic cramps etc. oh and im ridiculously tired but.. im working a crazy work week. keep trying to be positive mostly cause i dont wanna deal with talking to the clinic about their mistake etc.


----------



## moonhippie

doesn't it suck?! LOL. we usually had ours arrive for cd 11 as i usually had my +opk cd 13 and O on cd 15. Now that we are doing the IUI's with the dr we had 6 vials all shipped together to save on shipping costs etc and they have them in storage at the clinic. Sure makes it less stressful. Am now waiting to hear from the sperm bank if they will let us sell our last 2 AI unwashed vials back to them. According to the website they should take them back...cause the money from those will pay a large chunk of next months medicated cycle. Gosh...having kids was NOT supposed to be this pricey or hard!


----------



## Nicker

Squid my boobs get super sore from progesterone. Usually until about 12dpiui. I cant get enough sleep on progesterone. Never had the constipation or sore ovaries though. Maybe ohss?


----------



## moonhippie

i should add, the AI vials are still at the sperm bank. we only had our 6 washed vials shipped to our clinic here. I just wish we had went medicated from the get go, simply because he insisted on 2 back to back insems so we wasted 4 freaking vials on 2 IUI's at least now we are getting 2 cycles with the last 2 vials.


----------



## moonhippie

the first time i was on progesterone i was super tired, puffy breasts, tender and i had constipation as well. had to drink water like a mad woman to keep things moving.


----------



## Nicker

Moon - if you already had the sperm shipped they probably won't take it back. If it is on reserve at the bank then they may. All I have read though is that the buy back at half price. What meds will you be doing?


----------



## Nicker

Progesterone = really perky nipples too.


----------



## Nicker

Never mind. Is fermera injectibles or tablets?


----------



## Nicker

Oh yeah and I buy unwashed sperm. My doc washes it in his office anyway.


----------



## ellemar

Nicker said:


> Squid my boobs get super sore from progesterone. Usually until about 12dpiui. I cant get enough sleep on progesterone. Never had the constipation or sore ovaries though. Maybe ohss?

Jumping in here...Trying to catch up!! 

I had a ton of cramping, extremely sore swollen boob etc...my last round with progesterone and injectables, I did end up with OHSS.... UGHHH....NO fun :(


----------



## Nicker

Ellemar. Good to see you again!!


----------



## Nicker

I really should get doing something but my furbaby is comfy I hate to disturb him. He is laying on me with his head on my chest. Only his head is not under blankets! 2 more weeks he will be 16!!


----------



## drsquid

nicker- femara is oral tablets. 

yeah i have the nipple thing going on too. eh, if it is ohss it is mild (no sig weight gain, no shortness of breath etc). not too worried. the few days after the trigger i was a bit worried but i did us and had no free fluid just big ovaries

luckily my clinic has a lab that can store the sperm but.. given the issues i had i wonder if they are the ones doing a shitty job.. sigh.


----------



## ellemar

Nicker said:


> Ellemar. Good to see you again!!

Thanks Nicker!!! 

I had to stay away so as not to obsess over everything anymore... LOL!! 

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## ellemar

drsquid said:


> nicker- femara is oral tablets.
> 
> yeah i have the nipple thing going on too. eh, if it is ohss it is mild (no sig weight gain, no shortness of breath etc). not too worried. the few days after the trigger i was a bit worried but i did us and had no free fluid just big ovaries
> 
> luckily my clinic has a lab that can store the sperm but.. given the issues i had i wonder if they are the ones doing a shitty job.. sigh.

I hope it's not OHSS, but just a heads' up that mine showed on my next cycle!! When I went in for my U/S the Doc told me....So I wasn't able to try again, until now.... I really hope that you don't have it, but just to make sure they check again :))

Good luck!!:hugs:


----------



## daydream

Nicker said:


> Progesterone = really perky nipples too.

YES. This cycle I was like Okay SERIOUSLY?


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies, 

I want to inform you of some stuff I learned this cycle with a BFP. I went into get my Beta at 11 dpo and it was 36 but that morning my FRER looked like a negative practically. The digital still said pregnant but the FRER was not good. Moreover, the FRER I took yesterday before beta was still not as dark as the control line and my beta was 129? Say what? I was surprised because when I looked where the CB digtial was made it said China and the FRER was made in the U.S.A. Sad really. The day I got the best test with FRER (still not as dark as control line though) was 13 dpo. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:

This is not a journey for the weak. Follow your hearts. Give all you got to make your dreams come true so you don't have regrets. I don't think I could do IVF. I am not a fan of the medical field as it is and not a fan of lots of prescription drugs but we all have to do what is right for us and what our heart's desire. :hugs:


----------



## Equal

I ladies,

Just wanted to let you all know that Im going to be taking a break from this site for a while. I appreciate how supportive everyone is, but its really hard for me right now...

Im sorry that I can be there for you all right now, but I can barely be there for myself. I hope you all understand...and im hoping that by the time I get back on this site..you are all going to be preggers! Good luck to you all


----------



## haj624

Equal said:



> I ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that Im going to be taking a break from this site for a while. I appreciate how supportive everyone is, but its really hard for me right now...
> 
> Im sorry that I can be there for you all right now, but I can barely be there for myself. I hope you all understand...and im hoping that by the time I get back on this site..you are all going to be preggers! Good luck to you all

Completely understandable hun!!! We'll all be thinking of you!!:hugs:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Equal- I completely understand. :hugs:


----------



## Chiles

Equal said:


> I ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that Im going to be taking a break from this site for a while. I appreciate how supportive everyone is, but its really hard for me right now...
> 
> Im sorry that I can be there for you all right now, but I can barely be there for myself. I hope you all understand...and im hoping that by the time I get back on this site..you are all going to be preggers! Good luck to you all

I totally can understand.:hugs: I can't say I know how you feel but even I took a break for a while after ohss. It begins to be a little too much at times. Wish you the best with TTC in the near future. :flower:


----------



## daydream

Equal :hugs::hugs: take as much time as you need


----------



## froliky2011

Equal - :hugs: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :hugs: A reprieve is definitely a good thing when you need to heal. BnB will still be here when you are ready.


----------



## Nicker

Equal - we will be here when you are ready :hug:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Equal- no worries. Do what you need to and we can all wait. Good luck with everything :) I'll keep praying for your miracle!


----------



## moonhippie

Equal, take all the time you need.

Nicker, the sperm we want to sell back is currently AT the sperm bank facility. If you buy from repromed and it is NOT an import donor but one from their "special" catalog they apparently SAY they will buy it back with just a $75 fee of some sort. We went with washed for our IUI's as the drs office charges $500 to wash what we could just buy already washed for only a $100 more than unwashed.
he is starting me on 5mg oral femara days 3-7. Im still surprised at that since i always O on my own every cycle. *shrug* anyone else in this boat, where you O but the dr is going to use clomid or femara to up your chances of conception?

talked with his nurse today about my "education" session i have to attend on how to give the hcg (useless as being a vet tech i am more than aware of how to prep and give an injection...just more money grabbing...) 
she seemed surprised when she said "Ohh your protocol has changed? did you see the dr?" no, i got a doctorate from the university of google and ordered the labs/us/trigger and wrote the Rx myself. *shakes head* i really hope she isn't this ridiculous to work with for the entire cycle.


----------



## Nicker

Moon I am confused. I thought you wanted a medicated cycle? The femera is a medicated cycle to help give you more eggs. You are triggering to right? That allows you better timing an also for all nature eggs to release not just the one dominant one.


----------



## miss_f

Hi ladies! I just came across this thread and would love to join. I am currently in the 2ww at 2dpiui. This is iui #1 and our 2nd Clomid cycle. We have been ttc for almost 2 years. This is going to be a long 2ww. Congrats to all the BFP's so far and :dust: to everyone else.


----------



## Nicker

Welcome miss!


----------



## isela

Equal take all the time you need :hugs: i know how you feeling right now i have two miscarriages last year the first was 12 weeks and the second was 5 1/2 weeks and im still heart broken...God Bless You...

iam in a group in facebook it really help me ( Iam a mother to an angel )


----------



## Chiles

miss_f said:


> Hi ladies! I just came across this thread and would love to join. I am currently in the 2ww at 2dpiui. This is iui #1 and our 2nd Clomid cycle. We have been ttc for almost 2 years. This is going to be a long 2ww. Congrats to all the BFP's so far and :dust: to everyone else.

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## MommyMel

miss_f said:


> Hi ladies! I just came across this thread and would love to join. I am currently in the 2ww at 2dpiui. This is iui #1 and our 2nd Clomid cycle. We have been ttc for almost 2 years. This is going to be a long 2ww. Congrats to all the BFP's so far and :dust: to everyone else.


Welcome...... i am also 2dpiui, IUI #2..... 
how do you feel..... 

i feel a little bloated, and my tummy is a little tender and swollen (unlike iui#1) :shrug:

i am feeping fx'd for you hun....
take care


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi ladies on one hand I can't wait to start again with go 4, but on the other hand I am dreading it! At least I know what I am doing and what to expect. The first go was quite easy, I kind of didn't expect it to work, te 2nd go was the worst, I was devastated, the third, I think I was so focused on going again, and was then told we should chose a new Donor and then with Christmas the clinic would be closed so I couldn't do the following month, then we couldn't find a donor for a few months, then we were moving house so had to leave it another month and now I have waited 5 months! And I feel more anxious that I would have been had we just gone again straight away!

After reading some of the earlier posts, I can see that everyone is the same, this is addictive, there is no two ways about it, I think for the DH's they are on the same journey as us, but no way are they as obsessed by it. I am not sure much else passes through my mind any more, I think that I think about TTC 90% of my waking hours! Even while we had been having a break I am still obsessing about the 2WW when we have been told we WILL NOT be a miracle couple and get PG ourselves. I constantly look for "Signs" and try to convince myself something different is going on, then say you stupid cow of course there isn't - it's like I have a fight in my head, I know I can't be PG...but just maybe.... 

There is just no break from this, no respite, it does not leave your head.

It is a tough journey and one I will be glad to be out of. After you have gone this far, how do you say enoughs enough its time to stop. And it's true, I am sure our DH's would love to have their wives back, and I for sure would love to be back to the happy go lucky person I once was, who smiled lots and laughed lots - I am not sure that person even exists anymore. Even when I finally get a BFP I will be terrified something will go wrong - as so many of you have already experienced - does it ever end! I really would like a magic wand to erase this obsession and make me move on with life without any more upset.

Oh well, onwards we go...........:nope:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think you have to find a way to work through the depression, with the help of your partner, and possibly even outside help if need be. I was very depressed during my first ttc journey, and the longer it took it just shattered me, I wasn't enjoying life, it was all I could focus on, every month I would have sudden hope, then be crushed and felt like my body was worthless. The last attempt when I got my bfp my attitude was different. It was as if I was so tired of the emotional side I just gave it up. I was bland, just said, 'if it doesn't work we just keep going until it does' I think giving in like that really helped me not wrap everything into 'that' time working. It's certainly helped with this ttc journey. I still had those few days in the tww where I would cry, but it wasn't the same. I knew I would not give up! Even while pregnant with my son, I didn't worry like most women do about each and every thing, I trusted that he was fine :) this time I've been a bit weaker, and I think it's from being on here. Lots of the ladies once pregnant are constantly freaking out about betas, about hearing a heartbeat, and on the list goes. I think it can be a bit unhealthy, so I try to take it all with a grain of salt and to not let it get in my head.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Equal - Take care of yourself!


----------



## miss_f

MommyMel said:


> miss_f said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I just came across this thread and would love to join. I am currently in the 2ww at 2dpiui. This is iui #1 and our 2nd Clomid cycle. We have been ttc for almost 2 years. This is going to be a long 2ww. Congrats to all the BFP's so far and :dust: to everyone else.
> 
> 
> Welcome...... i am also 2dpiui, IUI #2.....
> how do you feel.....
> 
> i feel a little bloated, and my tummy is a little tender and swollen (unlike iui#1) :shrug:
> 
> i am feeping fx'd for you hun....
> take careClick to expand...

I feel exactly the same way! The only other thing I have noticed is waking up at 4 or so in the morning and not being able to get back to sleep. That happened to me last month too though, must be the hormones. Keep us update. Fx'd for you too!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I tested this morning and it was BFN. I'm only 10dpiui so I know I'm not out but I'm really not feeling confident about it at all. I started having sore boobs and cramps yesterday which I normally always get before AF so I'm pretty much counting myself out. I'm not really that sad about it, I have a lot going on with insurance today that I don't really have time to be worried about it. I was going down to south jersey from NYC for my IUI and that was becoming a hassle so I called my insurance company and got the okay to go to a FS here in the city. I'll be going to RMA NY. I feel good about it. I've heard good things about them. I also asked the insurance company if I was able to move onto injectables and they said that if the doctor and I decide that injectables is the way to go for this next IUI then he has to submit some paperwork from the last IUI's to let them know how everything went and how I responded and then they will decide if it's time to move on to injectables. I feel pretty good about that, because she said depending on the circumstances they won't let the doctors do more then 2 injectables before moving onto IVF only because all of the fertility drugs etc. They'd rather just move you onto IVF if IUI did't work after 4 so you have better odds. Woo! I'm glad all of that is over, I hate dealing with insurance companies!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, sorry about the bfn, but that's really good news about your insurance. Yay! Who will you be seeing at RMA?


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh, and are you going to tell them you were referred by daisyQ? :rofl:


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: yes! they asked me who referred me, I'm like this girl I know on this support site! Thanks again!! I really appreciate you giving me the info!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'll be seeing Alan Copperman :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Of course! :flower: I am doing IVF there next cycle if this iui is a bfn.


----------



## DaisyQ

Same as me!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well best of luck to you! I hope you get your bfp this time so you don't have to move onto IVF but as long as you get your bfp that's all that matters! Maybe I'll see you in there! :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Maybe so! I won't be going in for another 2-3 weeks, but I'll let you know when I go. :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I have my first appointment April 26th so I may miss my May cycle but that's okay! I'm sure my ovaries would love a break from all of medicine anyways!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes, it sounds like you'll miss a cycle, but going to south jersey on injectables would be brutal!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ash- as good as it is to have a plan, you may not even need your next appointment! Still early, I got cramps like AF at 10dpo just like you, normally wouldn't get em till later, but got a bfp instead!


----------



## ashknowsbest

hopeful - there is definitely still a possibility that I am pregnant but I feel just like when AF is coming and I got another bfn this morning 10dpiui so .... fingers crossed but it is good to be prepared!


----------



## daydream

Ash - 10dpiui is still plenty early. My positive at that early was so faint I could have missed it if I wasn't looking closely. I'll keep my FX for you.


----------



## oneof14

Ash, I have cramps as well, I am still hoping, praying and everything else its a BFP for us both. I think Im a day ahead of you thought, my IUI's were April 2&3.


----------



## drsquid

ash and one- fingers crossed for you both. this is my first cycle on progesterone so im all over the place.. i know my chances are low this month but i just dont wanna deal with the clinic again. hopefully this is it for all of us.


----------



## oneof14

Drs - I feel the same about my clinic.. I just hate even the smell when I walk in mine want nothing then to just be pg and go to my regular obgyn, who I love. 

I know you have other reasons about your clinic, but I can relate to not wanting to deal with them anymore.


----------



## drsquid

i actually like them that is part of the problem. im sad that i have to be all pissed off. i dont do being pissy well. i either cave or get too angry or cry. none of which i wanna do. im just hoping to avoid it all. friend from the gym is friends with a former classmate of my doctor. she emailed her friend and told her what happened and she was like... wtf was he thinking etc.


----------



## oneof14

Its royaly sux that you are going through this. But, on a side note, maybe this is one that will work, considering all the non-sense that was involved. I am keeping my Fxd of you.

I dont love my doctor, he is always so pesimistic, even when there is no reason. Everything is a firedrill with him. I think he need to understand that woman are already stressed enough going through this, they dont need a constant worry.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

When you become a doctor is it more based on science and anatomy or do they focus on the mental state of patients in treatment and tactical handling? Sometimes it's seems like they've forgotten it's about helping a person.
My family doc used be so standoffish with me, would hardly look me in the eye. I think it was because she was so busy it was rush in, ask Q's while staring at chart, make recommendation or write script and run. She seems human now and takes more time with her patients. This happened after she got two more docs in her practice.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for the fingers crossed girls! 

Oneof14 - I had my IUI on the 3rd of april so we're about the same. I'm really hoping it is a BFP for us both as well! We deserve it!! I took my dog to central park to get my mind off of everything and we had a great time and it's beautiful out so that was nice. Now I'm back at home, hoping that these cramps are baby related and not AF related! 

daydream - I definitely don't see a line, and I tilted it, starred at it, everything! and nothing so we'll just have to wait and see. I found out that the IC's I ordered online pick up on 25 HCG so now that I know they're not that sensitive I feel a little better. I wish I had some that picked up on 10 HCG that way it would show sooner! Oh well, I'll just have to wait. 

About not liking your clinic oneof14 and drsquid, I loved my FS in south jersey but since we moved to the city I finally today got a new FS. I have my first appointment with him on April 26th and I'm happy to be going there, but I'm nervous to have switched doctors in the middle of treatment ya know? He's going to get all of my records from my other doctor but it is nerve racking! I just hope he agrees with the other FS on his disgnosis and treatment option! 

Best of luck to everyone! I really hope we get our bfps!


----------



## oneof14

Ash, I was in central park today at lunch too!! Could've passed you. I was submerged in my book. We do deserve and we have to beleive it will happen and soon!

Good luck with your new RE, I was considering going to RMA NY as its literally across from my job, but from Brooklyn that early would be a pain, since my clinic is so close to my home.


----------



## ashknowsbest

It's such a small world! What park of NYC do you live in? I love central park, it's so beautiful and it's really nice to be able to get away from the hustle and bustle of the city ya know?! 

What book are you reading ?


----------



## drsquid

it depends. the first two years of med school are all lectures and basic sciences (some schools now do it more group learning and projects but... still.basic sciences). they through in some touchy feely stuff. second two years are all in the hospital. the 3rd year is all required rotations (surgery, medicine, etc etc) 4th year you get to pick some of your rotations. and apply for residency. when you think about who goes into med school it tends to be more type a people. working hard and focusing on answers is what is rewarded not being touchy feely etc. unfortunatly the hours in med school and residency sometimes do set up a bit of an us vs them feeling (ie when you get woken up at 2 am after working since 6 am and you are working the next day, the level of sympathy for mrs smith's headache is pretty low). i knew i was going into radiology so during my medicine rotations i frequently ended up bullshitting more with patients just listening to them etc because i knew i dindt have to bother learning the details of which antibiotic was better, or which blood pressure medicine etc. once people get out into practice time is money. in the us insurance companies pay only a set amount regardless of how long something takes you. patients waiting in the waiting room get mad if the doc runs behind etc but are often happy to show up late with a laundry list of complaints. so this continues this us vs them idea.. it sucks for everyone involved. 

but short answer... no we arent really ever trained on the touchy feely stuff and a lot of it is a personality issue. medicine doesnt really select for those people


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree with Squid. I think it's really a personality issue, but the way it's set up makes it difficult for doctors, even caring ones, to take time with their patients. 

Insurance doesn't reimburse all that great (and it keeps getting worse), so doctors have to see more and more and more patients to make a living and pay off those huge med school bills. 

Oneof14, monitoring hours aren't too bad at RMA NY 7-8:30. I get there at 8:15! I know at other places it's 6-7:30.


----------



## oneof14

ashknowsbest said:


> It's such a small world! What park of NYC do you live in? I love central park, it's so beautiful and it's really nice to be able to get away from the hustle and bustle of the city ya know?!
> 
> What book are you reading ?

I live in Brooklyn, I work on Madison right by the park. I used to workout in the park after work everyday, cutfitness bootcamp. I just started to read 50 Shades of Grey. Its very interesting.


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Agree with Squid. I think it's really a personality issue, but the way it's set up makes it difficult for doctors, even caring ones, to take time with their patients.
> 
> Insurance doesn't reimburse all that great (and it keeps getting worse), so doctors have to see more and more and more patients to make a living and pay off those huge med school bills.
> 
> Oneof14, monitoring hours aren't too bad at RMA NY 7-8:30. I get there at 8:15! I know at other places it's 6-7:30.

That's my place now 6:30-8:00. Also, RMA does not take my insurance, Cigna, which was a bigger reason for not going.


----------



## ashknowsbest

oneof14 - that's awesome! I have a gym membership and I've had it for about 2 weeks but probably I only went about 5 times, not good! Isn't 50 shades of grey the book that's supposed to be like ... ? sexual kinda? I think I heard about that on all of the morning shows and stuff.


----------



## ashknowsbest

daisy - is rma open on sundays for IUI ?


----------



## oneof14

ashknowsbest said:


> oneof14 - that's awesome! I have a gym membership and I've had it for about 2 weeks but probably I only went about 5 times, not good! Isn't 50 shades of grey the book that's supposed to be like ... ? sexual kinda? I think I heard about that on all of the morning shows and stuff.

I havent workout in a while either, I mean I go to NYSC at lunch once in a blue moon, its terrible cause I pay for the membership too.

Yes that is the exact book! My sister-in-law and 2 sisters recommended. Its very graphic, lol. I just finished the hunger games, which was awesome.


----------



## DaisyQ

oneof14 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Agree with Squid. I think it's really a personality issue, but the way it's set up makes it difficult for doctors, even caring ones, to take time with their patients.
> 
> Insurance doesn't reimburse all that great (and it keeps getting worse), so doctors have to see more and more and more patients to make a living and pay off those huge med school bills.
> 
> Oneof14, monitoring hours aren't too bad at RMA NY 7-8:30. I get there at 8:15! I know at other places it's 6-7:30.
> 
> That's my place now 6:30-8:00. Also, RMA does not take my insurance, Cigna, which was a bigger reason for not going.Click to expand...

Yeah, that's a HUGE reason! I've heard mixed things about other fertility practices in NY. Cornell is supposed to be good, but people seem to have mixed opinions... seems to depend on the doctor there. 

I know this doesn't help you much, but RMA NJ takes Cigna I think. And their success rates are top notch - one of the best IVF centers in the country. If round one of IVF fails, I'm transferring there. They have 6 offices in NJ, one is in Englewood I think, which is not far from the city, but commuting there from Brooklyn... pretty brutal.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hmm ... maybe I'll read that 50 shades of grey book ... I would like to read hunger games but I'll probably just watch the movie, I heard both were really good though!


----------



## DaisyQ

ashknowsbest said:


> daisy - is rma open on sundays for IUI ?

They are open every day! I think the only day they close ever is maybe Christmas? They might even be open but only for a few hours.


----------



## DaisyQ

ashknowsbest said:


> Hmm ... maybe I'll read that 50 shades of grey book ... I would like to read hunger games but I'll probably just watch the movie, I heard both were really good though!


Both are good, but books are better, and I think you'll enjoy the movie more if you have read the book. Its a FAST read - way to make the last few days of your TWW speed by.


----------



## oneof14

Daisy, I think we will try one round of IVF at Genesis and its that fails, we will have to think of our options. 

Ash, reading keeps my mind off things so I am going to read anything that is recommended.. lol..


----------



## DaisyQ

Oneof14, how much treatment does your insurance plan cover?


----------



## oneof14

Unlimited IUI's and I think $20,000 each for IVF, FET, GIFT. I paid a total of $150.00 for my 3 IUI's for co-pays and such, and I already got approved for my IVF. Scheduled to take the IVF orientation on May 1st and go from there.


----------



## drsquid

wow... my kaiser insurance not only pays jack and squat. they recommended i go somewhere else cause they are overpriced


----------



## oneof14

drsquid said:


> wow... my kaiser insurance not only pays jack and squat. they recommended i go somewhere else cause they are overpriced

That's not good!! I dont understand the $20,000 each though, is that a total, cause really how much does my DH going to rack up.


----------



## DaisyQ

I can't speak for your insurance policy specifically, how much they reimburse, but I can tell you that my policy with United pays out 6K for IVF (egg retrieval and transfer) - when RMA charges insurance 10K. The amount that gets deducted from your 20K benefit will be the amount that the policy pays out, not the amount that is charged. The 10K IVF charge at RMA does not include meds, monitoring, anesthesia or ICSI. That's all separate. You can call Cigna and ask them what the negotiated rates are, or call the financial people at Genesis and ask them. Also for me, all the monitoring is charged separately - it doesn't count against the infertility benefit. It sounds to me like you basically have enough for 2-3 IVF tries. Which is really great. :flower:


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> I can't speak for your insurance policy specifically, how much they reimburse, but I can tell you that my policy with United pays out 6K for IVF (egg retrieval and transfer) - when RMA charges insurance 10K. The amount that gets deducted from your 20K benefit will be the amount that the policy pays out, not the amount that is charged. The 10K IVF charge at RMA does not include meds, monitoring, anesthesia or ICSI. That's all separate. You can call Cigna and ask them what the negotiated rates are, or call the financial people at Genesis and ask them. Also for me, all the monitoring is charged separately - it doesn't count against the infertility benefit. It sounds to me like you basically have enough for 2-3 IVF tries. Which is really great. :flower:

Thanks for breakdown Daisy, I'm hoping I dont need that much though.


----------



## DaisyQ

Of course - I hope not! But it's good to know you have enough insurance for more than one try. I only get one try. :-( Then it's out of pocket. And I don't know if that will be doable.


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Of course - I hope not! But it's good to know you have enough insurance for more than one try. I only get one try. :-( Then it's out of pocket. And I don't know if that will be doable.

It really is so extremely sad the amount of $$ that people have to pay for infertility treatments, its insane.

Fx'd you pregnant at this very moment!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It is sad how much it costs. It seems like such a basic human thing, procreation but they break the bank for pol who have issues with it. So sad :(


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree. I think as our environment gets more toxic, and people are more stressed, and waiting longer to have babies, and people get more chronic illnesses related to our environment (and food environment), this fertility problem is only going to get worse, especially in the more developed countries. 

I have all sorts of contingency plans in place in case this IUI or first IVF don't work out. I will get a new job (and new insurance) or even become a part time student somewhere to get a health plan that will cover infertility. I just know that eventually it will all work out.


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Agree. I think as our environment gets more toxic, and people are more stressed, and waiting longer to have babies, and people get more chronic illnesses related to our environment (and food environment), this fertility problem is only going to get worse, especially in the more developed countries.
> 
> I have all sorts of contingency plans in place in case this IUI or first IVF don't work out. I will get a new job (and new insurance) or even become a part time student somewhere to get a health plan that will cover infertility. I just know that eventually it will all work out.

Sounds like a great plan! 

Can I ask a qusetion unrelated to insurance. I posted a thread as well about CoQ10. I've read mixed reviews on it. Wherein it can have an adverse effect if its not recommended by your Dr. Also what dose do you take. I just bought it today, 100 mg, just a little hesitant to taking it. Can you give me your thoughts? I also bought fertility blend for woman today, to maybe help my lining (which I never had issues with until I started the IUI meds).


----------



## DaisyQ

oneof14 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Agree. I think as our environment gets more toxic, and people are more stressed, and waiting longer to have babies, and people get more chronic illnesses related to our environment (and food environment), this fertility problem is only going to get worse, especially in the more developed countries.
> 
> I have all sorts of contingency plans in place in case this IUI or first IVF don't work out. I will get a new job (and new insurance) or even become a part time student somewhere to get a health plan that will cover infertility. I just know that eventually it will all work out.
> 
> Sounds like a great plan!
> 
> Can I ask a qusetion unrelated to insurance. I posted a thread as well about CoQ10. I've read mixed reviews on it. Wherein it can have an adverse effect if its not recommended by your Dr. Also what dose do you take. I just bought it today, 100 mg, just a little hesitant to taking it. Can you give me your thoughts? I also bought fertility blend for woman today, to maybe help my lining (which I never had issues with until I started the IUI meds).Click to expand...


I personally have not read of any negative effects of CoQ10. I'd be interested to read whatever you have read that says that. I have read that DHEA is more tricky, and your level should be tested before you take it. 

As for dosages, it depends on it's form. If it is a highly absorbable form (ubiquinol), I've read 300-400 mg/day is good. If it's less absorbable (ubiquinone), 600-800 is good. There is an existing CoQ10 thread here, and I will see if I can find the other info I read that convinced me to try it.


----------



## DaisyQ

https://thegreeneguide.wordpress.co...ggs”-the-new-frontier-in-fertility-treatment/

https://drewnesbitt.ca/coq10-fertility-super-supplement/

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...nt-coq10-could-key-pregnancy-older-women.html

https://www.fertilethoughts.com/forums/high-fsh-premature-ovarian-failure/684720-coq10.html

https://ivf.ca/forums/topic/25728-coq10-and-egg-quality/


----------



## ellemar

Well I had my second IUI this morning... I have been in bed ever since... LOL!! Is that crazy? My Dr told me to lie down for a couple of hours, but I'm probably overkill right now... LOL!!

Is anyone else on the same cycle? More or less?? This time around I am not getting my hopes up. I know that my progesterone symptoms are crazy!! LOL!! OHHH and this time around I triggered 26 hours before IUI, has anyone else done it this earlY??? I'm so confused!! LOL!!! 

I am a bit sad as I only had one mature follie.... Doc says it's because I just had OHSS the past two months..... Who knows. 

I asked him if this didn't work, how many more tries? He said one more and that he will up my injections as I'm on the minimum dosage now.... Then he said IVF.... Ohhh great.

Hubby and I have to pay for ALL of this out of pocket. Our drug plans don't cover a thing.... In Canada I'd have to go to be referred to a fertility clinic, and then wait who knows how long.... So we are just paying for this all here.... He said it will be about $8000 for IVF. We have spent $4500 on IUI's so far..... 

Let's hope either this or my next IUI works!! LOL!! We'll be so broke if we have to do IVF!!

Good luck to us all - hopefully some more BFP's this month for everyone!!!!


----------



## oneof14

Good Luck Ellemar.

Daisy, thank you so very much.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Does anyone know if an autoimmune disease can cause people to have a hard time getting pregnant ?


----------



## DaisyQ

Not sure, but a good question for the RE. I think yes, in some cases. 

GL ellemar!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I was just reading up that people with intolerance and mild allergies to gluten and dairy can have a higher rate of miscarriage, so I'd not be surprised if that answer is yes.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

This is interesting https://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/antisperm-antibody-test


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh, oneof14, if you are worried about your lining, I have two recommendations. Estrogen patch and acupuncture. Maybe baby aspirin too


----------



## notoptimistic

Ash - My RE took 20 viles of blood back in January and I know some of the testing on that blood was autoimmune related.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for all of the responses! My mother was diagnosed with sjojrins (sp?) a couple months ago and now it's freaking me out because I believe it's genetic and I just don't understand why I haven't gotten pregnant. I'm just going to talk to my new doctor about testing for autoimmune stuff ... that's all I can do at this point. I especially don't want to go on to IVF if the autoimmune is going to effect that results!


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Oh, oneof14, if you are worried about your lining, I have two recommendations. Estrogen patch and acupuncture. Maybe baby aspirin too

Hey Daisy, thank you, I've been doing acupuncture 2x a week since January and taking baby aspirin. Is the estrogen patch something I can get on my own or do I need a prescription?


----------



## notoptimistic

Ash- I did a little internet browing for sjogrens syndrome and I found some sites that state that there has been no link found between that particular disease and infertility or miscarriages. However, some link to endometriosis may exist and that could interfere with infertility. Do you have any symptoms
of sjogrens like dry eyes and mouth?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Somtimes I have symptoms that are similar to my mothers, like very itchy skin! And sometimes dry eyes but I also wear contacts so who knows if it's from that or from an autoimmune disease. Thanks for the info though! I hope an autoimmune disease has nothing to do with my inability to get pregnant but who knows! All I can do it talk to my new RE about it and see what he says and then get tested!


----------



## Nicker

I am autoimmune (Crohns). Both my GI and my RE have said nothing about being autoimmune and infertility. My GI has had other patients have no trouble ttc.


----------



## notoptimistic

Oops .. I wrote that endo can interfere with infertility. I meant fertility. My mind isn't working right tonight. Is that a symptom of early pregnancy? I am 15 dpiui.. Hmmm..


----------



## Hopeful42nd

15 dpiui? No AF? Have you tested yet?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Hi ladies,
I have my day 10 follicle ultra sound tomorrow and I am sick. My temp has not gone over 100.8 but today is the first day and who knows how long or how bad it will get. I am worried they may cancel my IUI. Have any of you been sick near your scheduled IUI and did they cancel?


----------



## AMP26

Beta test was negative :( but I was kind of expecting it. I'm upping my tamoxifen to 30 mg and I'm going to do 2 IUIs this month. As soon as my dr called I got af so I'll be going in for day 3 scan and bloods on Monday. On to 2nd IUI and cycle 41. Hubby and I agreed to try the IUIs for 4 cycles so I'm praying we get out bfp soon!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry you got :witch: AMP :hugs:
What timing does your doc use for two IUI's post trigger?


----------



## notoptimistic

Hopeful42nd- well today I am 16dpiui and no af but i'm not optmistic and frankly too scared to test. I'll test tomorrow morning if no af today.


----------



## DaisyQ

oneof14 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Oh, oneof14, if you are worried about your lining, I have two recommendations. Estrogen patch and acupuncture. Maybe baby aspirin too
> 
> Hey Daisy, thank you, I've been doing acupuncture 2x a week since January and taking baby aspirin. Is the estrogen patch something I can get on my own or do I need a prescription?Click to expand...


You'll need a Rx. I would tell your RE that you are concerned that one of the reasons you are having trouble is your lining being suboptimal, and gave him monitor it closely, and Rx the estrogen patch if it's looking thin.


----------



## DaisyQ

Notoptimistic, how long is your luteal phase normally?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

notoptimistic said:


> Hopeful42nd- well today I am 16dpiui and no af but i'm not optmistic and frankly too scared to test. I'll test tomorrow morning if no af today.

You should be able to know by 14dpiui for sure, so yes I'd definately test. Don't be nervous just believe its possible. When would you normally get AF?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I tested this morning 11 dpiui and negative. I'm pretty sure I'm out! Thanks for all of the support girls. I'm going to talk to my doctor about fertility and autoimmune disease and see if he thinks that could be contributing to me having a hard time conceiving. Best of luck to all of those still in the TWW!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Don't give up just yet. Also it's perfectly normal for it to take 3 tries, sometimes more. This is just your second try at IUI now right Ash? Don't give up so soon!


----------



## oneof14

Ash, it still can be too soon, but I understand your feeling. I am too afraid to test just yet. I may just wait for AF to show up next week.

I tested yesterday afternoon on frer and thought I saw a hint of a line, but I think it was my eyes playing tricks on me, as I looked at the stick 1000x.


----------



## notoptimistic

My luteal phase is usually around 15 days, however, last cycle for some unknown reason it was 20 days (natural cycle) and the cycle before that when I was on clomid it was 16 days. I'm just having a lot of anxiety that I'm going to see another bfn. I think I'd rather wait and see if af comes. Usually I spot the day before so I assume I'll start spotting one day in advance of af but not spotting yet.


----------



## oneof14

F'xd for you notoptomistic.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ash- fx, I hope you are please fly surprised on Monday morning :) if not tomorrow.

Oneof14- a faint line? Now I'm excited! Good luck! I really hope this is it and you don't need glasses, lol :) can't wait to see a pic of a positive!

Not optimistic- hmm, well i hope AF stays away for you and you get a chance to nervously test to find its a bfp!


----------



## oneof14

Hopeful - Thank you! I pray, and I have been having very crazy dreams lately. I also had several dreams last night wherein I got positive tests, so much so I woke this morning thinking they were true. I do however think the line was my imagination though, as I want it so badly and I totally believe this month is my month. But I am also realistic.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oneof14??? Faint line? I have everything crossed for you that you saw something for real. When are you testing again?

Notoptimistic, :test:!!

Ash, hang in there... For me, a BFN is not a BFN until 14 DPO.


----------



## oneof14

Daisy, I'm not too excited as I think it was my mind. I don't think I am testing and rather going to wait for AF to show up next week. Oddly, I am not as nervous this month as I was the last 2. I think because i have in my head that I am doing IVF.


----------



## DaisyQ

Same here. Not nervous. More like.. curious? But not feeling too much about it either way. 

I told my husband I'm assuming I'm out, and he got mad at me and said that I'm talking myself into being infertile - apparently all the men he's talking about this with have said "oh make sure your wife doesn't talk herself into being infertile!" And, "just be patient." Ugh.

I actually just lost it on DH earlier today over ex-wife issues. I hope I'm extra emotional for a reason.


----------



## oneof14

Sorry to hear about the argument!! MY DH told me the same thing, be positive "what's wrong with you thinking that way already" I told him I know my body.

I wanted to through my DH out of the car yesterday, no reason why he was just annoying the sh*t out of me. I am done trying to decipher can this be pg symptoms, the drugs or just me.. lol

Fx'd for you Daisy. How are you feeling otherwise, any symptons?


----------



## DaisyQ

Nope, no symptoms. I had WAY more symptoms last month, and pretty much every other momth to date. Not a single one!


----------



## diliapickle

So try three was a bust. Bfn this morning :( now have to decide one more IUI or straight to IVF.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So sorry dilla :hugs: good luck with that choice. Are you leaning one way or another?
It's really hard to decide that, but don't worry, your chances don't drop after 3rd IUI, it's just they feel it's good to recommend IVF at 3-4 failed IUI's.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hopeful42nd said:


> Don't give up just yet. Also it's perfectly normal for it to take 3 tries, sometimes more. This is just your second try at IUI now right Ash? Don't give up so soon!

Yes, this is only my second try at IUI but we've been TTC for 17 months. Annoying!!!!!!! I'm pretty sure next cycle we'll try injectables and IUI instead of clomid IUI .... hmmmm maybe that will work? So I took a 2 hour walk with my OH and our dog through central park today and saw soooo many babies .. makes me so jealous! I hate that feeling .. I should be happy for those people because little do I know that some of them may have had issues conceiving just like me, but it's hard not to envy them and what they have!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh sorry ... 18 months now!


----------



## diliapickle

Hopeful42nd said:


> So sorry dilla :hugs: good luck with that choice. Are you leaning one way or another?
> It's really hard to decide that, but don't worry, your chances don't drop after 3rd IUI, it's just they feel it's good to recommend IVF at 3-4 failed IUI's.

Thanks hopeful. I lean towards one more IUI since that is a lot more affordable. We will see what doctor says this week though. I did injectables this time and he felt if that didn't work we needed IVF. But I think I would try one more injectable round with maybe a higher dose?


----------



## daydream

notoptimistic - FX!! I hope AF stays away!

oneof14 - yay for a faint line! When will you test again? My first BFP was SOOOO faint I thought I was seeing things, but the next day the FRER was clear as day. Vivid dreams sound promising! 

DaisyQ - I got in a fight with my DH the night before my BFP.. While being super emotional isn't fun, I hope there's a positive test in your future. 

AFM - I'm finally back home after being out of state for work since Tuesday. But DH had to go out of town to visit his dying grandpa in the hospital. Obviously a very sad time, but I cannot wait for him to get home! It's been a stressful/exciting/emotional week and I miss him so so much. I finally have a handle on my nerves, I can eat food again! So far, pg symptoms are just sore bbs, crazy dreams, and fatigue. I think the food aversions this week were from being so nervous for my results on Wednesday.


----------



## daydream

AMP - So sorry about your BFN! I hope the stronger meds this next cycle do the trick! 

Ash - you're not out just yet. I hope you get a nice surprise tomorrow! FX!


----------



## oneof14

Daydream, I tested again today, albeit it was in the middle of the afternoon and with diluted urine, and it was a BFN, I feel out this month. Im going to enjoy my weekend and the beautiful weather we are having and try not to think about anything TTC related. 

I am happy your DH will be home today. My DH travels an awful lot so I know how you feel.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ash- I know that feeling, it's ugly and makes you feel worse. I think your idea of moving to injections is good! It'll let you know how you respond to them before diving into IVF, give you better odds of things running smoothly if you have to go that route.
I really hope your wrong and just a later implanter.


----------



## daydream

Ash - oh and yes I think moving to injectibles is a good move. Obviously it worked for me


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies I know I have some reading up to do....Hope all is well with everyone. I would like to say congrats to all the new :bfp:, Goodluck to the ladies about to test, and :dust to all!!!

AFM I am hoping to have my 2nd iui sometime next week, I have another u/s monday.


----------



## DaisyQ

oneof14 said:


> I am happy your DH will be home today. My DH travels an awful lot so I know how you feel.


Mine too :cry:


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, the success rate is higher with injectables, so I'd give that a go. More eggs, and better quality.

Dilia - it's such a personal decision. From what I've read, increasing the dose does not recruit MORE eggs, it just makes them develop faster. So increasing the dosage of a med is not always the right thing. But perhaps a different medication all together? Why Bravelle and not Follistim/Gonal F? Curious.

We were just confronted with the same decision (move forward with another 1-2 IUIs or go to IVF). Our decision was largely based on our insurance situation (limited funds for ART), but our doctor did say that if IUI is going to work, it usually works the first few tries. He said that if it works, it's because it's addressing a subtle ovulation problem that's corrected with the meds, a timing problem, a mild sperm problem, or a hostile CM problem. After try number 3 or 4, the chance for success with IUI is much lower, because if it's not working, there are likely OTHER problems that may need to be corrected with IVF. That's not to say it never happens of course - there are definitely women who get pregnant on their 7th IUI or get pregnant naturally after IVF. It's just that if you are going this route with ART, and want this to happen in a time and cost efficient way, doing more than 3-4 tries isn't advisable. According to my doctor anyway.


----------



## diliapickle

DaisyQ said:


> Ash, the success rate is higher with injectables, so I'd give that a go. More eggs, and better quality.
> 
> Dilia - it's such a personal decision. From what I've read, increasing the dose does not recruit MORE eggs, it just makes them develop faster. So increasing the dosage of a med is not always the right thing. But perhaps a different medication all together? Why Bravelle and not Follistim/Gonal F? Curious.
> 
> We were just confronted with the same decision (move forward with another 1-2 IUIs or go to IVF). Our decision was largely based on our insurance situation (limited funds for ART), but our doctor did say that if IUI is going to work, it usually works the first few tries. He said that if it works, it's because it's addressing a subtle ovulation problem that's corrected with the meds, a timing problem, a mild sperm problem, or a hostile CM problem. After try number 3 or 4, the chance for success with IUI is much lower, because if it's not working, there are likely OTHER problems that may need to be corrected with IVF. That's not to say it never happens of course - there are definitely women who get pregnant on their 7th IUI or get pregnant naturally after IVF. It's just that if you are going this route with ART, and want this to happen in a time and cost efficient way, doing more than 3-4 tries isn't advisable. According to my doctor anyway.

Used bravelle because it wad the most affordable and this is all out of pocket for me. But worth talking about changing to a different. I do worry there are other issues so IUI would be a waste but paying IVF out of pocket just isn't feasibile now and I don't want to wait.


----------



## DaisyQ

I hear ya...


----------



## Nicker

Bravelle and Follistim and Gonal-F are all FSH. Bravelle is human derived, extracted from urine of post-menoposal women (purified), Follistim and Gonal F are manufactured. From my understanding, Follistim and Gonal-F have a slightly different molecular structure but do the same thing. One is Follitropin alpha and one is Follitopin beta

Last cycle I used Bravelle and Repronex and had a great response. Repronex is human derived FSH but it contains an equal amount of LH. 1 Vial of Bravelle is 75iu of FSH and 2% LH, Repronex is 75iu of FSH and 75iu of LH. There is also Menopur which is a more purified version of Repronex therefor less adverse reactions (I did get quite the welt from each Repronex injection). There is no LH in Follistim or Gonal-F and some REs believe that some LH with the FSH is better for stimming and helps improve endometrial lining.


----------



## DaisyQ

Very informative nicker! Thank you for sharing this. 

All I know if that for IVF, I'll be on follistim and menopur.


----------



## drsquid

i liked gonal f. i felt super happy, energetic etc on it. the shots didnt hurt. much better than femara or progesterone


----------



## Nicker

Daisy, that would be like my Bravelle and repronex. I may ask for menopur next time. Apparently less people get injection site irritation.


----------



## Tella

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:

I'm so happy, AF came a day earlier so had my CD3 scan early this morning and everything looked great! Had lots of small follies on each size! So doc gave me the all OK to start the meds for the IVF, I'm on Lucrin in the morning for surpression and 225IU Menopur in the afternoon for 7days (cd3-9), Follie scan next Sunday @ 8am to see when we trigger and schedule the retrieval for :dance2: and she said at my age they most of the time do a 5dt. :dance2:

Last night I was at my mom's bday party and a lady took my wedding ring and a piece of string. Placed it on my left palm and holds it very still. Then the ring started to swing, it indicated a very strong boy and then a girl and then another boy. But she said the girl was so quickly after the boy it might mean twins. Then once it stops dead still its over. And we tested it on everyone that already had their kids and it was spot on, its crazy but cool! So I'm in for twins :winkwink: even DH had the exact same order and strenght in swing. If it swings in a line, its a boy and if it turns in a circle its a girl, if you wanna try it for fun :lol:


----------



## Tella

I'm on my phone, so will catch up with evryone tomorrow. 

Sorry about the bfn's :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tella- I've heard of that before over pregnant moms tummy as an old wives take. Late see if it comes true :)

Good luck with meds and having retrieval done, keep us posted how it goes.


----------



## notoptimistic

Got a bfn last night. Today I'm 17 dpiui. No af yet.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Pretty sure I am out officially. 12dpiui this morning took a test negative. I called my new FS office to see if I could get in sooner than the 26th because I didn't want to miss a cycle, so I was going to see whichever doctor had an appointment and the nurse tells me that someone called this morning and cancelled their appointment tomorrow with the doctor I wanted at 11AM! Talk about being lucky and meant to be! So I'm going to see my new FS tomorrow morning and talk about what the next step is ... should be interesting! I'm excited but nervous at the same time! I hope I get my bfp through this doctor. I heard he's good, so we'll see what happens! 

I'm bummed about the bfn but obviously excited that I got in to see the doctor before my next AF starts!


----------



## daydream

Ash - yay how perfect!! Can't wait to hear how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Ash! Sorry you got a bfn :hugs: but at least you get to figure out a game plan for the next cycle right away, how lucky!

Notoptimistic- weird, are you going in for a blood test soon?


----------



## AMP26

I'm happy you got the appointment Ash!! I'm sure all the runnin back and forth between SJ and NYC was stressful. Hopefully this cycle will be your BFP!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hopeful- I'm on vacation in NYC so I'll call my doc tomorrow and see if he thinks I should go to a lab around here to get a blood test.


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome to NYC! Sorry about the bfn... Hope you are enjoying the city tho - pretty perfect weather. 

Go get pizza and gelato at Otto on 8th at 5th ave. It'll cheer you up, maybe just a little? Huge wine list too. 

Did your doc do a 7dpo progesterone test?


----------



## Nicker

One more thing re: injectibles. I have also read that Bravelle, Menopur, and Repronex are easier for REs to individualize dosing than Gonal-F and Follistim because they are not in pre=metered dosing pens. I can use more powder in the saline or more saline with the powder I can also control how much to inject.


----------



## notoptimistic

Daisy - thanks for the recommendation! We are staying in soho . Going to see book of Mormon tues night! Never done a progesterone test because we know I ovulate and my luteal phase is always at least 14 days. I think it just goes down very slowly. :( I just want af to get here!!


----------



## daydream

Ohh we're going to NY in June and are going to see that while we're there too. Enjoy!!


----------



## drsquid

My doc does the multi dose vials of gonal f and doesn't like the pens (and I have to say I didn't like using the pen either). So you could dose it different than the preset as well


----------



## DaisyQ

notoptimistic said:


> Daisy - thanks for the recommendation! We are staying in soho . Going to see book of Mormon tues night! Never done a progesterone test because we know I ovulate and my luteal phase is always at least 14 days. I think it just goes down very slowly. :( I just want af to get here!!

Enjoy Book of Mormon - I've heard great things! 

Another restaurant rec in/near Soho - Lure Fish Bar and Lupa. The Thompson Hotel also has a great bar/lounge, and their roofbar might also be open...


----------



## oneof14

I love Lure!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Me too :flower: And I love pampano in the east 40s...

Any news for you? Did you test again?


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks again daisy!

To everyone:is it odd that my breasts have become more sore over the past 2 days? I'm 17 dpiui and one would think my progesterone would be on its way down since I got a bfn last night? As progesterone drops would boobs hurt less not more?


----------



## Nicker

notoptimistic - I think you need to get some blood work! Maybe you are one of those people who never get a positive hpt. Something to do with their body metabolizing hcg differently so it doesn't get to the urine :shrug: something like that but what do I know? I guess that is another reason to test out a trigger shot for those of us who get them. We know that an hpt can work for us. 

AFM. I have not had a very good break from work. I spent the last three days doing crap for others and got nothing done that I wanted to for myself other than see my RE. I decided to try opks during my cycles off just to see if I ov and when. Maybe a little bit of addiction. Thursday night and Friday night holy CM!! not EWCM but decided to start poas today. Line is pretty dark but I don't think it is quite control line dark. Usually you ov a couple of days after a positive opk right?

By the way. This waiting is going to kill me :coffee: I just keep telling myself that maybeI am making better eggs. That CoQ10 and all the other vitamins take me a full glass of water to get them all down. So poised to take with food but I am almost full from all the water.


----------



## oneof14

Daisy, I did test again @ 4:30 this morning and it was a BFN! On to IVF for me. So scared and really praying for a BFP, as I dont know how much more I can take this.

What about you? Are you testing this week?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh ladies :hugs: I'm so sorry for the disappointment as of late. I'm sure things will improve soon. I think you all need to see something positive, I just don't know what that is right now. I really am praying for you all as I see the shattered faith in a lot of you. Just believe its possible and don't ever give up. :dust:


----------



## Nicker

I am pretty sure I am missing updates on the first page. Let me know.


----------



## DaisyQ

oneof14 said:


> Daisy, I did test again @ 4:30 this morning and it was a BFN! On to IVF for me. So scared and really praying for a BFP, as I dont know how much more I can take this.
> 
> What about you? Are you testing this week?

Ugh, sorry...:hugs: I will be testing on Friday I think.


----------



## Tella

Ash > That is great news that you can see him today and that you don&#8217;t have to sit out a round!!!! But I do hope you get a late bfp!!!!!!! :dust:

Notoptimistic > Fx'd for a late bloomer!

Nicker > That is a very good point and have never thought about it like that. I currently use 1 saline with 3 powders so it makes sense.

Oneof14 > This is gonna be our bfp IVF's that is guaranteed!!!!

AFM > 6 more injections to go of Menopur and 7 Lucrin. Im super excited and cant wait to see how many eggies i have on Sunday! Im doing accu every morning for the next week :thumbup: She said we will most probably do the retrieval between the 24th and the 26th. 

Update for pg 1 > IVF started on 13th of April, expected ER - 25 April, expected ET - 30 April, Beta 10th May 2012.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tested just a couple minutes ago and it's a bfn so no late bfp for me :( so sad! Oh well! At least I'm going to see my new RE today.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck at the RE Ash! Sorry for the :bfn: and I hope you come up with a great game plan! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks hopeful. I'm sure we will come up with a good game plan, I'm just so sick of bfn's at this point. I wonder all of the time why I haven't gotten pregnant at all and just miscarried or something .. I mean not that I would want that at all obviously! But it scares me that I haven't seemed to conceive not once! Not even a chemical pregnancy! Oh well .... I guess we'll get it sorted out soon.


----------



## DaisyQ

I hear you ash, I'm the same boat. never ever had a bfp. It's a little scary. And all those years on bcp! I may not have even needed it!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I know I think that now too, I mean my OH even said to me the other night he goes, all of that worrying when we were just dating and the condom broke for what?! I think this is all stupid! I'm happy I'm not the only one who never has had a bfp before though! I'm not alone! 

On a happy note, I may go to central park today after my doctors appointment and maybe stop by barnes and noble and get a book or something!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks hopeful. I'm sure we will come up with a good game plan, I'm just so sick of bfn's at this point. I wonder all of the time why I haven't gotten pregnant at all and just miscarried or something .. I mean not that I would want that at all obviously! But it scares me that I haven't seemed to conceive not once! Not even a chemical pregnancy! Oh well .... I guess we'll get it sorted out soon.

Did you ever have a month where you had an abnormally heavy period? Or perhaps it showed a day or two late when you were normally regular. My RE says a lot of times ppl aren't even aware but have had a pregnancy that just didn't implant.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Actually in December that did happen to me. My period was late, and my BBT looked like pregnancy and when I got my period it was so heavy it was unbelievable. I'd never had a period like that, but I was testing and I never got a hint of a line on a test that month.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sometimes you can catch it sometimes not. If it hasn't implanted then you won't have rising HCG. No pregnancy test can tell you about ones that don't get to implanting.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hm ... interesting. So I guess there was a chance I may have been .... that's crazy. Well, I have to hop in the shower for my appointment, I'll talk to you girls in a little bit!


----------



## oneof14

Sorry Ash, I feel your pain today. I did not test today, but I tested 4:30 yesterday morning and still a BFN. I came to the conclusion that this is not my month either. I am waiting for AF to arrive on Wednesday. 

Good luck today and its such a beautiful day to read in CP. I forgot my book, so I wont be going at lunch. I will however, be doing my retail therapy for shoes!!!


----------



## miss_f

Nicker said:


> I am pretty sure I am missing updates on the first page. Let me know.

Add me please. This is my first IUI and I am in the TWW. Thanks!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

When is your test date miss f? Good luck!


----------



## Nicker

Miss F what day was your IUI?


----------



## L4hope

Bloodwork confirmed bfn today:( I now have an appointment tomorrow to see where we go from here. I'm assuming injectables in place of clomid. Should start AF in a day or two.


----------



## diliapickle

Sorry L4hope! Good luck on your next cycle!! :dust:


----------



## daydream

:hugs: l4hope I hope the injectibles are just what you need to get that BFP

Welcome Miss F! :hi:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I decided that it's wayyy to hot to go to CP today! Had my appointment with Dr. Copperman and I love him actually. I don't know what everyone who had bad things to say about him was thinking but I think he's GREAT! He was very nice to my OH and I, answered any questions I asked him. He did a ultrasound to see how everything looked today and he said everything looks GREAT and that he doesn't know why I haven't gotten pregnant but that he will do everything he can to get me pregnant. The plan is one more round of IUI with 100mg clomid days 3-7 then IUI 24 hours after trigger shot which is a change from my other two because we did IUI 36 hours post trigger before. So this should be interesting. If that doesn't work, then we'll be doing injectables the next cycle and then if that doesn't work ... I think that puts us at July then we'll be doing IVF. Copperman said if I'm not pregnant by July then IVF is it and he didn't push for it but he said that would be his recommendation so I feel good about that. That is kinda of what I wanted to do anyways. I feel like the one more round of clomid is a waste but because he's changing the insem time to 24 hours instead of 36 then I feel like it's worth a try since it's different than the last two. 

:) Overall I'm happy and if it comes to IVF it is what it is. I kind of knew I would have issues getting pregnant anyways. OH and I went to lunch outside on the way home which was beautiful! and now I'm home, relaxing. I think I'm going to knit for a while!


----------



## diliapickle

Ash - that is so great your appointment went so well! I hope the new protocol works for you but sounds like you have a great plan that you are comfortable with :) Hope you see that BFP soon! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah we do have a plan that I feel comfortable with which helps with the anxiety of TTC a lot! Now lets just hope I can get that bfp before I have to move onto IVF ... but again, it is what it is!


----------



## ellemar

miss_f said:


> Nicker said:
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure I am missing updates on the first page. Let me know.
> 
> Add me please. This is my first IUI and I am in the TWW. Thanks!Click to expand...

Good luck MissF!! What date was your IUI?? 

Nicker - I just had my second IUI on the 13th - now in 2WW.... I only had one follie, as opposed to the 3 I had last time. Not optimistic.

Also, with regards to the injections.... I have used both the Gonal F Pen, and the single dose injectables. I much preferred the pen!! We are all different I guess!! LOL!! For IUI #3, my Doc wants to up my dosage as I was on the minimum 75 mg....


----------



## oneof14

Ash, I am happy you have a plan you are happy with. Maybe next month IUI will do the trick!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good to hear your plan Ash, hope it works soon! What was his reason for changing the insem time? Does he think you ovulste earlier? As for the knitting, I had to smile, I started making baby hats last night in bed. It keeps me occupied. Plus I need the practice before I make my newbie a few ones for the hospital!


----------



## ashknowsbest

hopeful - to be honest, he didn't say why he wanted to do it 24 hours post trigger, I think he just wanted to try something different from the last 2 cycles since they were unsuccessful and we insemed at 36 hours. I will have to ask him when I go in for my CD 3 bloodwork but I'm happy with the change since the other ones didn't work.


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, you won't see him again on CD3 - you'll just see a nurse who takes blood. You can always call your nurse and ask her, or wait until you go in on CD 12 (or whatever day they tell you) for your midcycle US - you'll probably see him then, as long as he is doing monitoring that day. 

My sense is that the IUI protocol at RMA NY for one insemination is at 24 hours post trigger - that is what they do with me. Seems like they'd rather do it on the earlier side and have the sperm up there, than risk it and do it too late. :shrug: Just make sure to BD a lot for another 24-48 hours after the IUI to cover your bases! 

Are they going to do their own SA on hubs?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for the info daisy! Yeah I won't see him on CD 3 you're right but I'm sure I can ask his nurse. I really like her too! He didn't say he would be doing his own SA on OH but if he wanted to I'm sure my OH would be willing to do it. Whatever we have to do to get our bfp! We had all of our tests results from our other FS faxed over and he didn't seem to want to do another ... 

I just really want this to work or just get on with IVF. I'm not really nervous about IVF to be honest ... I'm more happy that anything to know that in 2 months, if I'm not pregnant I will be moving onto IVF and pretty much almost sure to get a bfp.


----------



## DaisyQ

That's how I felt at our first appointment. I really liked how he basically said, listen - in 6 months you'll be pregnant. At our last appointment, I was asking a question about FET if IVF #1 doesn't work, and he was like, "you won't need that, because you'll be pregnant." I like his confidence, that's for sure.


----------



## notoptimistic

So I called my dr today and spoke to the nurse about going for a blood test bc I'm 18 dpiui with no sign of af. I told the nurse I had a bfp sat night at 16 dpiui and asked if there was a chance I could be pregnant anyway. She said it wasn't likely. Now I'm kind of in a funk bc I know she's right and I just want af to arrive so I can start my second clomid iui cycle. The nurse said there was no urgency for me to get a blood test and to just check in again on Wednesday. Anyone else on clomid have a very long luteal phase??


----------



## drsquid

Hrm elle- were you doing your own shots? I found it super fiddly to try to hold the giant pen, push in the clicks etc all at the same time. I ended up bending the needle 45 degrees cause I was pushing to hard trying to do everything at the same time. With my bitty hands a syringe is just easier.


----------



## AMP26

Went in tonight for my CD 3 U/S & bloodwork. I had good news and bad news... The good news is I'm a lot less "poly cystic" with 5 on the left and 6 on the right (Whoo hooo!!!) the bad news is that I have a 20 mm cyst on my left side that hasn't resolved :( So my doctor is going to call tomorrow after checking my hormone levels to let me know if we can move forward this month. Looks like I might be out until May : (


----------



## rbtrying

AMP26 said:


> Went in tonight for my CD 3 U/S & bloodwork. I had good news and bad news... The good news is I'm a lot less "poly cystic" with 5 on the left and 6 on the right (Whoo hooo!!!) the bad news is that I have a 20 mm cyst on my left side that hasn't resolved :( So my doctor is going to call tomorrow after checking my hormone levels to let me know if we can move forward this month. Looks like I might be out until May : (

So sorry to hear. I am waiting for AF sometime this week, I am so scared for my cd 3 ultrasound, because I too had a large cyst last cycle that has to be gone at my ultrasound. If not it is yet another cancelled cycle. I hate cancelled cycles, even more because my cycles are near 40 days. It feels like such a waste in the process.

I hope you can continue with this cycle!! FX for u!!


----------



## Nicker

Hey everyone. I hope you are all well. I won't be able to update the first page until Wednesday afternoon or evening. Planning for a big field trip tomorrow. Bus leaves at 6:30 am ang gets back at 8:00 pm:wacko: 49-9th graders that early in the morning. 

Interesting to me, I don't know if I was ovulating before my IUI cycles. I suspect I wasn't but I am quite certain I am today. I can feel it. CD11 which should my cycle around the 24-25 day length. I hope so because that makes good timing for me in June.


----------



## miss_f

Hopeful42nd said:


> When is your test date miss f? Good luck!


My test date will be April 24th, which will be 14dpiui. If I can wait that long of course.


----------



## miss_f

Nicker said:


> Miss F what day was your IUI?

My IUI was April 10th.


----------



## diliapickle

Have a doctors appointment for tomorrow morning! We will see what he says regarding one more IUI or moving to IVF! I am really torn over which way to go so we will see! Good news is my Dh finally heard back from specialist so he can do in depth SA this week and we get results next week!


----------



## ellemar

drsquid said:


> Hrm elle- were you doing your own shots? I found it super fiddly to try to hold the giant pen, push in the clicks etc all at the same time. I ended up bending the needle 45 degrees cause I was pushing to hard trying to do everything at the same time. With my bitty hands a syringe is just easier.

Yeah, I do give myself the injection!! I actually find it so easy, and the head of the needle is tiny, tiny. I find the individual ones to be a tad thicker, and I get a burning sensation from the serum. Who knows? LOL!! To each their own , right?? LOL!!


----------



## ellemar

diliapickle said:


> Have a doctors appointment for tomorrow morning! We will see what he says regarding one more IUI or moving to IVF! I am really torn over which way to go so we will see! Good news is my Dh finally heard back from specialist so he can do in depth SA this week and we get results next week!

Good luck and let us know!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

The only shot I'm worried about is the PIO (progesterone in oil) for IVF. It's an intramuscular shot, with a much bigger needle, and I hear it burns going in. Can't wait. As DH travels for work almost every week, I'm actually going to be relying on a work friend (!!!) to give these to me. Oh, and did I mention they go in your ass??? Can't wait.


----------



## drsquid

yeah pio doesnt sounds like fun. if this month doesnt work i think im going back to oral meds. id be in trouble with this many eggs and sperm that can actually swim


----------



## Tella

L4Hope > Sorry for the bfn!!!! :hugs:

oneof14 > Sorry for the bfn!!!! :hugs:

Ash > That is great news!!!!!!!!! Im so glad you are feeling comfortable and have a set game plan. GL with your next cycle!!! we keep fx'd that the 24hrs iui is all you need to get that BFP! Some doctors wait for your natural LH surge and then only trigger which then makes a 24hrs IUI more effective. I read a study saying that a trigger with a lh surge is better than just a trigger. 

miss_f > GL with the rest of your TWW. it is torturous we know, but worth it one of these days.

ellemar > All you need is 1 but extras is a bonus. Fx'd your TWW flies by!

notoptimistic > I had a perfect cycle on clomid everytime I took it after my Ovarian drilling. You not taking progesterone hey?

AMP > :hugs: so sorry abou the cyst!!!! Hope it goes away by itself. Atleast you are a lot less poly cystic!

Nicker > WOW that is one busy day you have ahead of you!! GL!!!!!!!!!!! Great news about Oing on your own!!! Have you considered home inseminations? 

dilliapickle > GL with the doc today! Hope he can give you some insight into which is the right route for you now. FXd for good results for DH!

Daisy > Im super scared about which im gonna get, pills or PIO. My DH will faint if he has to and I don&#8217;t know if I will be able to give it to myself. There is a GP office a block from my house so I might ask them if they will give it to me.

drsquid > haha, cant the doc just give you a lower dosage of the injectables seeing as it gives better eggs and results?

AFM > Another 2 injections down, but I must say my stomach is starting to hurt where I inject and I still have like 11 to go :wacko: It feels like when you are bruised.


----------



## Step Mummy

ashknowsbest said:


> I know I think that now too, I mean my OH even said to me the other night he goes, all of that worrying when we were just dating and the condom broke for what?! I think this is all stupid! I'm happy I'm not the only one who never has had a bfp before though! I'm not alone! QUOTE]
> 
> I know what you mean, DH and I have been together for 11 years and all those years on the pill, what a waste! I wish I had gotten PG by accident, at least we wouldn't be here doing this now! I also wonder sometimes if he had spermies years ago while we were not TTC, as he has a 20 year old son now, So I don't know when they all vanished - it could be recently!
> 
> It is tough each month, no BFP, you begin think there is something wrong that they have not founf, but don't give up, it seems to take time - ages in fact :-( The only hope I have is that I do not see many on here who had done 4 IUI's so I presume thats because on go 4 they got BFP's - not that they gave up!
> 
> Here's hoping for us all!


----------



## Step Mummy

Did you ever have a month where you had an abnormally heavy period? Or perhaps it showed a day or two late when you were normally regular. My RE says a lot of times ppl aren't even aware but have had a pregnancy that just didn't implant.[/QUOTE]

I know what you mean, a few years ago I was changing pills, and I was a few days late, then had a clear "blob" (yuk TMI) come out followed by a really heavy period, I was sat on the loo for ages looking at it thinking - what is it - was I PG??? but I don't know now, I don't think anything would have been that big that early, unless it was older and the previous month I had had a bleed which wasn't AF - which now you've got me thinking, could have happened?...... who knows!


----------



## Step Mummy

I am looking forward to our next IUI D now, can't wait to get started again, I have the drugs all ready, so just AF which will be around 1st May, then off we go again! Oh joy!


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> The only shot I'm worried about is the PIO (progesterone in oil) for IVF. It's an intramuscular shot, with a much bigger needle, and I hear it burns going in. Can't wait. As DH travels for work almost every week, I'm actually going to be relying on a work friend (!!!) to give these to me. Oh, and did I mention they go in your ass??? Can't wait.

Oh, my friend who did IVF said that shot is the only one that hurts. My sister who is a nurse will have to administer mine. My DH most likely wont be here during that time.


----------



## drsquid

tella- im paying out of pocket. i get two great follicles on femara which costs 83. doesnt make sense to me to cough up thousands. plus i do not want multiples, not even twins


----------



## Tella

drsquid said:


> tella- im paying out of pocket. i get two great follicles on femara which costs 83. doesnt make sense to me to cough up thousands. plus i do not want multiples, not even twins

Its crazy how much more your injectables are there, ours is not even double. My IUI with Femara was $340 and with injectables it was $500. 

But i understand not wanting twins, it is a huge task as a couple, doing it single will be very hard :hugs: Hope you get your singular bfp soon!!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Tells - I'm not on progesterone.. Still waiting for af 19dpiui!


----------



## Casper72

Hi everyone. I seem to have been away from this thread for a while. Not sure if I updated on my March IUI, but it failed. I am scheduled for my follie scan on the 24th and if all looks good, 3rd and final IUI on the 25th. My doc says there's no point in doing more than 3 IUIs and that our only option after that is IVF which we can't afford so I am hoping and praying third time is a charm.


----------



## daydream

notoptmistic - What is the next step? Is your dr going to see you and see what's going on? Would they do a beta?

Casper - GL to you! For us, IUI #3 was the one. What medications is your dr doing for this IUI?


----------



## notoptimistic

Daydream - they think there's no need for bloodwork bc I'll probably get my period. The nurse was doubtful that I could be pregnant bc I got a bfn on a hpt on day 16. I just left the nurse a message because I'm concerned why my lute Phase is so long. Last cycle I wasn't on any meds and I got my period 19 dpo. Now I'm 19dpo and no sign of af. I told the nurse I just want to make sure she's communicating this to my doctor.


----------



## diliapickle

Ok just got back from the doctor. We will do one more IUI and then move to IVF if the 4th time doesn't work. Doing clomid and bravelle again. So fingers crossed this works because if we have to do IVF we will have to take at least 6 months off to save for it!


----------



## L4hope

Tella good luck with all of your injections. I'm starting on some this month and dreading it! 

AFM had my appointment today which was very overwhelming. I knew we prob wouldn't continue with clomid, but hearing all of the injections and the cost was a lot to tale in. But, since I do respond to clomid and did get pregnant on it once they said we could do an in the middle step. So for this month only I will be taking clomid for cd 3-7, low dose Follistim injections starting cd8(not sure how long), ovidrel trigger, then IUI. If this cycle doesn't work I'm not sure what we'll do. My husband isn't to keen on the cost of the injectables for only a 30-35% chance. I'm just hoping this will be my month!


----------



## ellemar

Casper72 said:


> Hi everyone. I seem to have been away from this thread for a while. Not sure if I updated on my March IUI, but it failed. I am scheduled for my follie scan on the 24th and if all looks good, 3rd and final IUI on the 25th. My doc says there's no point in doing more than 3 IUIs and that our only option after that is IVF which we can't afford so I am hoping and praying third time is a charm.

Hi Casper!!

I wish you SO much luck - I am almost in the same shoes as you...I have one more shot at IUI if this doesn't take...I just have a feeling it didn't, and I'm only a few days piui.... Not sure if we can afford IVF for awhile as we have ZERO coverage for infertility....

BEST of luck - I hope you get many follies, and that one is a sticker!!! :dust:


----------



## ellemar

diliapickle said:


> Ok just got back from the doctor. We will do one more IUI and then move to IVF if the 4th time doesn't work. Doing clomid and bravelle again. So fingers crossed this works because if we have to do IVF we will have to take at least 6 months off to save for it!

BEST of luck, and sending tons of :dust:


----------



## diliapickle

ellemar said:


> diliapickle said:
> 
> 
> Ok just got back from the doctor. We will do one more IUI and then move to IVF if the 4th time doesn't work. Doing clomid and bravelle again. So fingers crossed this works because if we have to do IVF we will have to take at least 6 months off to save for it!
> 
> BEST of luck, and sending tons of :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks you too! I am right there with you on zero coverage so I hope these last attempts at iui work for us! Tons of dust to you too!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Chiles

@ellmar I see you were on gonal f this time,how long did you stim??


----------



## ellemar

diliapickle said:


> Ok just got back from the doctor. We will do one more IUI and then move to IVF if the 4th time doesn't work. Doing clomid and bravelle again. So fingers crossed this works because if we have to do IVF we will have to take at least 6 months off to save for it!

BEST of luck, and sending tons of :dust:


----------



## ellemar

Chiles said:


> @ellmar I see you were on gonal f this time,how long did you stim??

Hey Chiles - I was on it the last time as well!! This time around I started 3rd day of mensies, and cont'd for 11 days in total at 75 mg. After the OHSS the month prior we had to be very careful!

I hope I'm okay after this cycle as he wants to up my dosage for IUI #3.....

How about you??


----------



## Chiles

My 4th cycle we did Femara7.5mg, and gonal F 75iu and I responded very slow. They cancelled my cycle on cd15....so I took provera and when af came I went in for my cd 3 u/s and I had 8 huge follicles from 19mm-26mm that we later found out they were cysts. This is my first full gonal cycle. I started off on 150iu cd 3, they upped me to 225iu tonight. Monday I had 12mm and some smaller ones, and I will find out today how i have responded since then. I can easily ohss because I do have pcos. So I am pretty nervous.


----------



## Nicker

Fx for you chiles!


----------



## Chiles

Thanks Nicker :)


----------



## Step Mummy

diliapickle said:


> Ok just got back from the doctor. We will do one more IUI and then move to IVF if the 4th time doesn't work. Doing clomid and bravelle again. So fingers crossed this works because if we have to do IVF we will have to take at least 6 months off to save for it!


There is not many of us that get to do go four of IUI, I don't know if it is because everyone goes onto IVF if it doesn't work after go 3, or just that for most IUI's work before then?

We are using a Donor and changed donors for this go, as the hospital suggested it could just be that we were incompatible and they have seen go 4 work for many people when they select a new donor. They said there is no reason IUI does not work for me so just keep on trying, I am not keen on IVF for many reasons but if we have to I will do it. If necessary we are going to do a go 5 with IUI as that gives two attempts witht the new donor, then consider IVF for go 6 if it gets to that - I hope not!

So fingers crossed for us both that go four is the one!


----------



## Tella

notoptimistic > That is really strange, I think you might be preggers and like someone said there is ppl who never gets a + hpt. Till when do you have to wait for Beta again?

Casper > So sorry about the failed IUI!!! Fx'd that it is third time lucky for you! :hugs:

dillia > GL, keeping everything crossed for you!!!!

L4Hope > Injectables help a lot with the quality of your eggs as well and therefor the increase in chances. I will keep praying for a bfp this cycle. :hugs:

Ellemar > Fx'd for a bfp this month!

Chiles > Fx'd for a nice follie today and no OHSS!!!

AFM > Not much, 2 more injections down. 8 to go! Starting to get headaches and being emotional at times. DH was beyond sweet last night. He went for a massage whilst I went for Acupuncture, and when we got home he just gave me a hug and I started crying. There is just a lot im trying to sort out before my transfer. So he tells me to go fetch my pillows and lay on the couch and relax. So I go to the room and as I pick my top pillow up, there is the cutest teddy ever that he bought for me. Then the tears started rolling properly. He didn&#8217;t even know I was upset before the time but yet he just knew :hugs2:


----------



## star7474

Just starting taking my clomid for my 1st IUI, no side effects as yet! I've got my mepour inj to have twice this month then a scan to see how my follicles are progressing. I've got no date as yet to have the hcg or insemination until I have the scan. Does anyone know possibly how long after the scan that their other half has contribute? I started taking clomid on 16th


----------



## Tella

star7474 said:


> Just starting taking my clomid for my 1st IUI, no side effects as yet! I've got my mepour inj to have twice this month then a scan to see how my follicles are progressing. I've got no date as yet to have the hcg or insemination until I have the scan. Does anyone know possibly how long after the scan that their other half has contribute? I started taking clomid on 16th

GL wiht the rest of your clomid, im also on menopur and i dont really get heavy symptoms from it. A slight headache every now and then but it can also be from the computer. 

I did my scans on CD11, trigger that night and IUI 36hrs later and then DH must go wiht you. He gives his sample and you come back in a hour or two for the IUI. Good Luck!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Went for another scan today and I have two follies one at 18 and one at 19. :happydance: So it looks like back to back iui's tomorrow and Friday. I am not sure why but I am much calmer and much more optimistic then the last round. Hopefully this cycle works or we wait until January when I can get on my HMO at work.
I am hopeful this will be the month full of bfps for all of us.
:dust:


----------



## Tella

:wohoo: that is two great sized follies!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fx;d you catch that eggy and get a bfp this month!


----------



## L4hope

Tella how sweet of your hubby! It really does help to have that support and understanding that our emotions can be all over the place right now. 

Blue eyes it looks like two great follies!! GL with your iui's. Hopefully you can get a bfp this month! 

AFM my lovely AF arrived yesterday so onto the next round! Start clomid tomorrow, Follistim next Tuesday and CD9 scan on Wed. Really hope this will do the trick!


----------



## AMP26

So I'm out for this month : ( my estrogen levels were far too high (285 when they should have been in the 20's). So I just started a pack of birth control for the month to try to surpress the cyst. It's been messing with my head a bit to take birth control after so many years of trying to get pregnant!! I've got my fingers crossed for everyone else here and I'll be lurking around & checking up on everyone!


----------



## DaisyQ

If this cycle is a bust - I'll be joining you on the BCP train. I have to do it for three weeks for the suppression part of IVF!


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> If this cycle is a bust - I'll be joining you on the BCP train. I have to do it for three weeks for the suppression part of IVF!

Hey Daisy, when do you test? I am keeping my f'xd for you!


----------



## AMP26

DaisyQ said:


> If this cycle is a bust - I'll be joining you on the BCP train. I have to do it for three weeks for the suppression part of IVF!

Well, I hope this cycle isn't a bust for you!!!! My RE did tell me though that a lot of couples have success coming off the pill so I guess that's the silver lining of this whole situation!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks lady. Testing on Friday or Saturday. So scared to test. I fell apart last time it was a BFN.


----------



## DaisyQ

AMP26 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> If this cycle is a bust - I'll be joining you on the BCP train. I have to do it for three weeks for the suppression part of IVF!
> 
> Well, I hope this cycle isn't a bust for you!!!! My RE did tell me though that a lot of couples have success coming off the pill so I guess that's the silver lining of this whole situation!Click to expand...

I've heard the same thing. :flower:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Amp> sorry to hear about the cyst. But please stay positive. I know firsthand how difficult it is to start taking BC while ttc I had a 42mm cyst at the time of my miscarriage in October. I refused to take the BC and it took my body until December to get rid of it myself. Then again in January they found a 53 mm cyst but this time I was compliant and took the BC. Just one pack and I was on my IUI journey. I am really hopeful it will work the same for you.
Wishing you tons of luck!
Tella> that is the sweetest thing i have heard in a long time, u have an A+ kinda hubby! Good luck with the rest of your injections and I hope to see a bfp announcement from you shortly.


----------



## oneof14

Blueeyes - GL, those are some nice follies.

Daisy - I understand completely. That's why the first time, I just waited for AF.

AMP - I heard the same thing, I hope the next cycle is the one!!


----------



## daydream

Tella - how sweet of your DH! That is so great how supportive he is. These hormones make us crazy ladies at times.

Blue eyes - Yaaay great follies!


----------



## daydream

AMP - :hugs: sorry things didn't go as planned (isn't that the worst?!). I have heard the same avoids your chances increasing after BCP so this may work out great!


----------



## Tella

AMP > Sorry about the high levels, hope the BCP helps and that you get your BFP soon!

Blue eyes > He definitely is! I hope i can make it soon as well!

Daydream > I know, so far being a scatter brain is the worst!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daisy - good luck with testing! PMA! And if it's negative you have us here to hold you up! We've all been there :hugs: 

AFM - AF showed last night, not surprised. I knew I was out when I was getting negative tests at 13dpiui. Oh well! Onto the next cycle. I'm looking forward to starting this cycle because it will be such a relief to just be walking over to the doctors instead of driving an hour and 45 minutes to NJ for the doctors appointment. And we're doing IUI 24 hours after Ovidrel instead of 36 and that's kinda exciting because maybe that will work. Well, good luck everyone!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Ladies!! Sorry I have been MIA lately, I was on Spring Break and went to North Carolina for a family wedding and to visit my dad's family (first time back there since his funeral two yrs ago). It was nice to see everyone but also an emotionally draining trip. I have been trying to catch up but having not been on here since last Tuesday. . . there is a lot to read!!  I will try to catch up later this afternoon. 

Until then, I hope everyone is doing ok. I'm sorry for any BFN that have come while I was gone. Thinking of everyone in the TWW!!

AFM, AF showed up this morning (I was expecting it). I was hoping it would be a little late as I have an appointment with a new RE next week and I didn't want to completely miss out on this cycle but my body obviously had other ideas. 

Have a good day!


----------



## daydream

:hugs: ash and babyonmyown. Sorry about AF, but here's to a new cycle!


----------



## oneof14

ashknowsbest said:


> Daisy - good luck with testing! PMA! And if it's negative you have us here to hold you up! We've all been there :hugs:
> 
> AFM - AF showed last night, not surprised. I knew I was out when I was getting negative tests at 13dpiui. Oh well! Onto the next cycle. I'm looking forward to starting this cycle because it will be such a relief to just be walking over to the doctors instead of driving an hour and 45 minutes to NJ for the doctors appointment. And we're doing IUI 24 hours after Ovidrel instead of 36 and that's kinda exciting because maybe that will work. Well, good luck everyone!

Sorry Ash, hopefully next month you will get your BFP!!!

My AF has been playing tricks on me, I'm supposed to get it today, but she's coming in the form of spotting and not much else. I wish she would just make a full appearance and then leave... lol.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oneof14, have you tested again? I hope she stays away and for good reason...


----------



## oneof14

No I havent tested since 12po, which was obv. at BFN. I wish, I just know it's AF, that b*tch! lol.


----------



## DaisyQ

Well... keep us updated.

Just an FYI, there are plenty of charts on FF with BFNs at 12 DPO that wind up BFP a few days later. :flower:


----------



## oneof14

I actually thought about taking a test, but when I started spotting, I decided against it. I dont even have anymore at home. If I dont get a full bleed today, I will test tomorrow.

I will definitely keep you posted.


----------



## DaisyQ

Sounds good. :flower:


----------



## drsquid

daisy- fingers crossed. i know the feeling. im holding out to test tomorrow cause im scared

ash and baby- sorry. *hugs*

tella- aww that is so sweet. 

afm- still holding out about testing. was queasy in my gym class today. still having cramps and weird pressure. im kinda hopeful which is worse. i preferred when i was pretty sure it didnt work. im getting my hopes up. tonight i have a work dinner which is always boring but has good food. then tomorrow im having lunch wiht my cousin and then dinner with my friend so at least i have stuff to do to cheer me up.


----------



## oneof14

Drs - I have my f'xd for a BFP for you!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Don't be scared! And it's hard not to be optimistic as there is always a chance, no matter how small. I have my everything crossed for you! I hope you prove em all wrong! Wouldnt it just be great to have another success story?


----------



## ellemar

Chiles said:


> My 4th cycle we did Femara7.5mg, and gonal F 75iu and I responded very slow. They cancelled my cycle on cd15....so I took provera and when af came I went in for my cd 3 u/s and I had 8 huge follicles from 19mm-26mm that we later found out they were cysts. This is my first full gonal cycle. I started off on 150iu cd 3, they upped me to 225iu tonight. Monday I had 12mm and some smaller ones, and I will find out today how i have responded since then. I can easily ohss because I do have pcos. So I am pretty nervous.

Ohh I think I remember reading you had some trouble(s) with cysts one cycle - I hope that you are cleared and good to go this round!!! Let us know how your scan goes!!

This is stupid, but what does Femara do? I know I can google... Just being lazy!! I am going to get upped my next cycle for sure.... Dr says that he was cautious because of the OHSS the last time.... It was actually quite painful to be honest!! 

Ohhh I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## ellemar

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Went for another scan today and I have two follies one at 18 and one at 19. :happydance: So it looks like back to back iui's tomorrow and Friday. I am not sure why but I am much calmer and much more optimistic then the last round. Hopefully this cycle works or we wait until January when I can get on my HMO at work.
> I am hopeful this will be the month full of bfps for all of us.
> :dust:

Fantastic size follies - I hope it works for you!!!! YAY!


----------



## diliapickle

DrSquid - Good luck! I hope you see that BFP soon! :) 

Same for your Daisy, my fingers are crossed for you!! 


Blue Eyes - Those are great follie sized!!! So exciting!! Hope your TWW goes quickly and you see that BFP! 

:dust: to everyone wherever you are in your cycle right now! :dust:


----------



## ellemar

ashknowsbest said:


> Daisy - good luck with testing! PMA! And if it's negative you have us here to hold you up! We've all been there :hugs:
> 
> AFM - AF showed last night, not surprised. I knew I was out when I was getting negative tests at 13dpiui. Oh well! Onto the next cycle. I'm looking forward to starting this cycle because it will be such a relief to just be walking over to the doctors instead of driving an hour and 45 minutes to NJ for the doctors appointment. And we're doing IUI 24 hours after Ovidrel instead of 36 and that's kinda exciting because maybe that will work. Well, good luck everyone!

Hey Ash - We did ovidrel 26 hours after this time. I'll make sure to let you know how it goes! Also, this time I had bloodwork done, last time I didn't. Not sure why. Oh well. Good luck :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So now I am confused. Apparently now they want me to come in tomorrow for another us. But they made sure to tell me to :sex: tonight just in case I ovulate the larger follicle. I guess I will see what is going on tomorrow:shrug:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Did they do bloodwork blue eyes? They could have detected the beginning of your surge?


----------



## ashknowsbest

ellemar said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Daisy - good luck with testing! PMA! And if it's negative you have us here to hold you up! We've all been there :hugs:
> 
> AFM - AF showed last night, not surprised. I knew I was out when I was getting negative tests at 13dpiui. Oh well! Onto the next cycle. I'm looking forward to starting this cycle because it will be such a relief to just be walking over to the doctors instead of driving an hour and 45 minutes to NJ for the doctors appointment. And we're doing IUI 24 hours after Ovidrel instead of 36 and that's kinda exciting because maybe that will work. Well, good luck everyone!
> 
> Hey Ash - We did ovidrel 26 hours after this time. I'll make sure to let you know how it goes! Also, this time I had bloodwork done, last time I didn't. Not sure why. Oh well. Good luck :)Click to expand...

Yeah definitely keep me updated I would love to know how everything works out and if you got your bfp!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

A


Hopeful42nd said:


> Did they do bloodwork blue eyes? They could have detected the beginning of your surge?

Yes they did estradol, lh and progesterone.


----------



## ellemar

Blue eyes 81 said:


> So now I am confused. Apparently now they want me to come in tomorrow for another us. But they made sure to tell me to :sex: tonight just in case I ovulate the larger follicle. I guess I will see what is going on tomorrow:shrug:

Hmm...That is surprising as my Doc always tells DH and I to avoid the deed 3 days prior to IUI... Perhaps that is just us?? Afterwards he says go, go, go! LOL!!

You'll have to let us know how it goes tomorrow!! :hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

ellemar said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> So now I am confused. Apparently now they want me to come in tomorrow for another us. But they made sure to tell me to :sex: tonight just in case I ovulate the larger follicle. I guess I will see what is going on tomorrow:shrug:
> 
> Hmm...That is surprising as my Doc always tells DH and I to avoid the deed 3 days prior to IUI... Perhaps that is just us?? Afterwards he says go, go, go! LOL!!
> 
> You'll have to let us know how it goes tomorrow!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Last cycle I also was told not to. That is why I am so confused. They gave no reason other then they wanted :spermy: there just in case ovulation occurs tonight. They did not say what caused them to think I could release an egg. I think maybe hopeful was right and they detected a surge in my blood work.


----------



## Wishin4abb

Hello Ladies new to this site, been reading thru everyones posts tryin to learn lingo... So here's my story... Actually TTC for about a yr I'm currently on my 3rd iui cycle which I got a very faint bfp on Sat, beta on Monday according to my dr was 2 low... "Chemical" is what she called it. So bummed, still haven't gotten AF... Glad to have gotten this far but this really sux! Anyone else ever had a "chemical" pregnancy? N what was ur experience?


----------



## daydream

Wishin - did the dr do two betas 48 hours apart? Generally one beta doesn't give enough info to rule out a pregnancy. The look to see if the beta levels are rising. I've never had a chemical, so I don't know much about that.

Fingers crossed the dr is wrong and you've got a sticky bean in there


----------



## Asryellah

Hi Ladies! :flower:
I think it was only once I wrote to this thread (above) but I wondered I'd share my story as I always loved to hear how ppl got their BFP's.

My first IUI was in natural cycle, and IUI was done on monday when folly had already bursted. BFN.
It was my 2# IUI and with injectibles, and trigger shot was given 6 hours *before* IUI. And this was only because the clinic was closed for Easter holidays..BUT I ended up with BFP!! :happydance: Very early still though, so keep your fx that this is a sticky baby.
I only had one folly sized 18mm.

And what basically happened was success, like in this pilot study :happydance:

I wish you all strenght and don't lose hope :dust:


Asryellah said:


> Hi there Ladies :flower:
> 
> I will be going into IUI prob. this friday or next monday. I'm not on meds now, but my ovulation usually comes on cd15 and that is sunday - which is not good 'cos clinic is closed. I was wondering if I should ask for trigger shot on friday cd13 aswell as IUI for same day. :shrug: I'm going to have U/S on thursday..
> 
> I just read this article, and they have had better preg.rates when triggering AFTER IUI. What do you think?
> https://www.rbej.com/content/8/1/18


----------



## MommyMel

Progesterone level at 7dpiui is at 124.8, doc says i have ovulated for sure. :happydance: :happydance: 
i noticed i still get some occasional little pains in my belly,,,,, is that normal ? 
:shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

Bfn. Stopping progesterone tomorrow to bring on AF. Onto IVF. Excited but very scared. Wish it was better than a 50-50 chance.


----------



## Tella

Sorry about the bfn Daisy :hugs: :cry: Go and enjoy ur holdiay and when you back you can start with the whole IVF journey and get that bfp! 

MommyMel > :wohoo: that's great numbers! Hope those pains are bean implanting!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wishin4abb said:


> Hello Ladies new to this site, been reading thru everyones posts tryin to learn lingo... So here's my story... Actually TTC for about a yr I'm currently on my 3rd iui cycle which I got a very faint bfp on Sat, beta on Monday according to my dr was 2 low... "Chemical" is what she called it. So bummed, still haven't gotten AF... Glad to have gotten this far but this really sux! Anyone else ever had a "chemical" pregnancy? N what was ur experience?

One beta isn't enough to make a diagnosis off of. How low is low? If I were you I'd call and ask for it and ask why they aren't doing a second one too see if levels are rising. Good luck, fx for you!

daisy- so sorry you got bfn. Good luck with the IVF journey :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks tella, I will. :flower:


----------



## MommyMel

Oh Tella> i hope and pray it is too.......

how are you doing? how is your taking, do you have enough ice :winkwink:


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Bfn. Stopping progesterone tomorrow to bring on AF. Onto IVF. Excited but very scared. Wish it was better than a 50-50 chance.

Daisy, I am so sorry! :hugs: Its sux I know. Now I get to go on the IVF journey with you as you are such a wonderful support to all!!!

Enjoy your much needed vacation!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks oneof14. :flower: perhaps we should move to an IVF thread, or start one. Do you know what your protocol is yet?


----------



## oneof14

No, I dont - probabaly a long protocol. I did get a list of meds and it looks that way at least. I wil find out more May 1st.

BTW, full flow this morning for me! Its really crazy, but even with the spotting I was hoping AF would stay away from me as well.

We will get our much deserved BFP!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

We have to. There is no alternative. I talked to dh today about what we do if we have to go out of pocket for a second (or third) attempt, and he said "there is nothing more important." So it looks like we will keep at it if it works, even if it means depleting our savings, 401k etc. I'm hoping it won't come to that.


----------



## oneof14

Us too. My DH said the same thing to me, 2nd or 3rd if we have to. It really sux that not only do we stress about conceiving, but then we have the added stress of finance. Daisy, we deserve it and it will happen. You just have to believe it, which is what I have a problem with sometimes.


----------



## DaisyQ

I know. My husband thinks I'm talking myself into being infertile. I will try to have a more positive attitude about IVF.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Morning ladies, well just finished my us and blood work. Apparently my blood work showed I was close to ovulation so that is why i received the instructions I did yesterday. I did not ovulate and the follicles are now 19 and 23mm.:happydance: hopefully I have my iuis tomorrow and Saturday. But who knows what my blood work tells them today.:shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok so first day of full flow was today so, I called RMA NY and I go in Saturday for CD 3 bloodwork and I'm going to pick up my clomid pills tomorrow so I'm ready to start taking them and I have to order my ovidrel shot! yay!


----------



## Tella

Ash> Sorry :hugs: Fx;d that the timing will make a difference and you get your BFP!

BabyOnMyown > Sorry about AF, it is very frustrating. But maybe the break is needed for your body before you continue with treatments. 

Oneof14 > Sorry she was playing tricks on you, but soon you will have a new cycle with new hope :hugs: Bring on that IVF miracle!!!!

drsquid > fx'd!!!!!!!!!!!!

ellemar > Femara is similar to Clomid, just far less side effects.

Blue eyes > GL with everything, it can be overwhelming sometimes. But we were always told to BD night of trigger and then after IUI. But I think they are just being cautious, rather have some spermies there already. And if DH has a normal count it wont be any problem.

Wishin4abb >:welcome: Sorry to hear about the chemical. hope you get that forever bean soon!

Asryellah > :happydance: Im so happy to hear some more successes for IUI! COngrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MommyMel > I made more than enough precautions for ice, I even bought a deep freezer :haha: 

Daisy > You gonna get your bfp on your first try!!!!!!!!!!!!! We all are!!!!

AFM > Not much happening, Im more aware of my kidneys the last 18hrs. And my ovaries every now and them. Two more injections done and dusted, 7 to go :dance: Only 3 more days till my scan, im super excited.


----------



## ellemar

Asryellah - That's amazing!! I've never heard of someone getting a BFP after 6 hours, which brings me so much hope!!! Congratulations....Think positive, and take good care of yourself - it will stick!

I triggered, and had IUI 26 hours later this round.... I was worried it was too soon, but now I have a little more hope :)

Wishin - I'm sorry about your chemical. I read somewhere that 50-60% of chemical pregnancies go undetected... So it's very possible that many of us have had one, and just didn't know! I always have waited for AF to show prior to testing. I have been pregnant twice, and carried both to just past 8 weeks.... So I remember how it feels, and what I have learnt is that progesterone delivers almost the exact symptoms.... I just hold out until AF, and so I wouldn't know if any ended in a chemical.... I'm sorry for you:hugs:

Tella - Thank you! I didn't know that you could do femara/clomid while also injectables?? Hmm...Possibly something for me to ask my Doc next round as it's much less costly. Injectables are great, and easy, but without any coverage I'm forking out $300 a pen!! No bueno! LOL!!

I really hope we get a few BFPs this cycle.... :dust:


----------



## Tella

Ellemar > My third IUI was 2.5mg Femara wiht 75IU Menopur which is alot cheaper than Gonal F and i had 3 beautiful follies.


----------



## L4hope

Ellemar, I pay out of pocket as well for injectables. I couldn't believe how much it costs for them alone! Then to add two iui's to that, it just gets to be a little overwhelming for sure. My doc gave me the option this month to try clomid and Follistim injections. It's about half the cost. I was responding to clomid, just started having lining issues last month.


----------



## ellemar

Tella - Hmmm...That's very interesting, and gives me a lot of hope. I think I'm definitely going to bring it up...As IUI 3 is going to be my last.... I have so much faith in my Doc as he got my sis n law a BFP, and a few of her friends.... I will ask him if it's a possibility for me... I know he is very concerned about OHSS for me, as my last cycle was VERY painful, and I had quite a few problems that lasted over a month! 

Have you moved on to IVF now?? 3 good size follies is GREAT! My BFF in Canada had IVF in December, had 2 very good follies, one so-so. She is pregnant!!!


----------



## ellemar

L4hope said:


> Ellemar, I pay out of pocket as well for injectables. I couldn't believe how much it costs for them alone! Then to add two iui's to that, it just gets to be a little overwhelming for sure. My doc gave me the option this month to try clomid and Follistim injections. It's about half the cost. I was responding to clomid, just started having lining issues last month.

Yes, I am from Canada originally, and I am used to much lower health care costs!! Also, I always had coverage for prescriptions and such. That being said I know many health benefit plans do not cover any infertility treatments. WTH!! 

Please let me know how you respond to the combination of clomid with Follitism!! Best of luck :)


----------



## diliapickle

Ellemar - I am also doing Clomid and Injectables (Bravelle) as well. I respond well with Clomid but they wanted to add Bravelle to help with lining and mature eggs better! I am also out of pocket so this was much more affordable (still alot!)! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## drsquid

Bfn of course. Trying to decide if I want to waste the money on a beta. It is extremely unlikely that a day 14 is neg and yet I'm still preg. I've tried fooling myself into that before. Now I'm going to have to deal with telling the clinic I want free rounds etc. and picking a new donor, sigh. I really thought id be joining you bfps this month.


----------



## diliapickle

DrSquid - :hugs: So sorry for your BFN! :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

drsquid said:


> Bfn of course. Trying to decide if I want to waste the money on a beta. It is extremely unlikely that a day 14 is neg and yet I'm still preg. I've tried fooling myself into that before. Now I'm going to have to deal with telling the clinic I want free rounds etc. and picking a new donor, sigh. I really thought id be joining you bfps this month.

Sorry Hun :hugs:, keep strong and make sure they know you intend to report this neglect of proper procedure if they do not do something. Sometimes you have to threaten a bit to show the severity of things. I may have understood the theory of them trying save patients money, but you were t given the chance to even follow what most clinics see as proper proceedure. You had to fight for it.


----------



## daydream

drsquid :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Drs - Im sorry, I was crossing eveything for you this month!!!


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> It's such a small world! What park of NYC do you live in? I love central park, it's so beautiful and it's really nice to be able to get away from the hustle and bustle of the city ya know?!
> 
> What book are you reading ?
> 
> I live in Brooklyn, I work on Madison right by the park. I used to workout in the park after work everyday, cutfitness bootcamp. I just started to read 50 Shades of Grey. Its very interesting.Click to expand...

50 shades of grey is amazinggggg i just finished the 3rd book!!!


----------



## oneof14

I am still on the 1st book. My sister-in-law told me that the 2nd was much better.


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> I am still on the 1st book. My sister-in-law told me that the 2nd was much better.

They just keep getting better throughout the trilogy


----------



## oneof14

Awesome!! Looking forward to reading them all. I was so bummed when I finished the Hunger Games Trilogy.


----------



## ellemar

drsquid - I am so sorry.... I know the feeling...Sending you warm, warm hugs. You aren't completely out yet though. I have a friend whos' girlfriend had 3 bfns, 2 at 6 weeks!! 

Dilliapickle - I'm definitely going to have to discuss all the different meds, and options with my Dr. I know my sis n law wasn't using Gonal F, but was using another injection...She can't remember which one. My Dr advised me he felt Gonal F was the best in his opinion.... Maybe because it's so expensive! LOL!!

This time around my entire experience has been SO different. I hardly had any symptoms from the Gonal F injections. My progesterone symptoms are not nearly as strong either. I didn't have any cramping, like, NONE. I just wonder that if after my OHSS my body isn't ready this cycle.... I really thought my last one would work as I had 2 great follies, and one that was still "good"....Nada. Perhaps I do need to try a new method.... Worth discussing for sure!! Thanks Ladies :)

:dust:


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> Awesome!! Looking forward to reading them all. I was so bummed when I finished the Hunger Games Trilogy.

I was actually debating if that was the next book i wanted to start


----------



## daydream

Ellemar - I didn't really have many symptoms with my last cycle on gonal f. I was only really uncomfortable the day of IUI bc I had three follies. After the IUI, I didn't have any of my normal progesterone symptoms like the cramping. I just had a lot of vivid dreams. Don't count yourself out yet.


----------



## DaisyQ

I loved the Hunger Games trilogy. I've heard that Shades of Grey isn't that well written though and it's really "Twilighty." I didn't like Twilight personally - I read the whole thing because I wanted to know how it ended, but I got annoyed by all the teenage angsty stuff. Do you think I would like/dislike this other book?


----------



## L4hope

ellemar said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Ellemar, I pay out of pocket as well for injectables. I couldn't believe how much it costs for them alone! Then to add two iui's to that, it just gets to be a little overwhelming for sure. My doc gave me the option this month to try clomid and Follistim injections. It's about half the cost. I was responding to clomid, just started having lining issues last month.
> 
> Yes, I am from Canada originally, and I am used to much lower health care costs!! Also, I always had coverage for prescriptions and such. That being said I know many health benefit plans do not cover any infertility treatments. WTH!!
> 
> Please let me know how you respond to the combination of clomid with Follitism!! Best of luck :)Click to expand...

Thanks! I will let you know how things progress.


----------



## Wishin4abb

My Beta was 11... Dr sounded to have no hope, we both decided to wait for AF til Monday if no show then we'll do 2nd Beta to see where I'm at... Idk what to think cuz I'm having none of my normal signs of AF.... Sooooo confused!


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> I loved the Hunger Games trilogy. I've heard that Shades of Grey isn't that well written though and it's really "Twilighty." I didn't like Twilight personally - I read the whole thing because I wanted to know how it ended, but I got annoyed by all the teenage angsty stuff. Do you think I would like/dislike this other book?

See I loved the book. I read twilight too, and I didn't really see this as twilighty. That might just be me though.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Okay, so I know this is kind of late but this is the first time I've actually got to see my OH's SA results with my own eyes, so I'm going to let you guys know the numbers and you tell me what you think okay ?! 

Here it goes:

Sperm concentration 126.0 million
Concentration Motile 90 million
Percent Motile 71%

I'm pretty sure all of those are good but this is what's worrying me ... 
normal sperm 7%
abnormal head 65%
abnormal midpiece 22%
abnormal tails 2%
immature tails 3%

I mean ... if normal sperm is only 7% isn't that bad?


----------



## daydream

Ash - Does it say on the form what criteria was used? WHO or Strict Kruger? They are different and have different thresholds.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Strict Kruger was used ..


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh I see, anything greater than 5% is considered normal so then that's good ...


----------



## daydream

Ash - Yep that's not abnormal, so nothing to lose sleep over. My DH's was low (he had WHO analysis done though), and I put him on Fertility Blend for Men vitamins that you can get at GNC. He was only on them for about a month by the time we had the IUI, so I don't know if that's necessarily enough time to improve it given the sperm life cycle of about 60 days.


----------



## DaisyQ

haj624 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> I loved the Hunger Games trilogy. I've heard that Shades of Grey isn't that well written though and it's really "Twilighty." I didn't like Twilight personally - I read the whole thing because I wanted to know how it ended, but I got annoyed by all the teenage angsty stuff. Do you think I would like/dislike this other book?
> 
> See I loved the book. I read twilight too, and I didn't really see this as twilighty. That might just be me though.Click to expand...

Did you also like twilight? I didn't HATE Twilight, I just wasn't crazy about it. 

And thanks for your input!


----------



## AMP26

Ash: my DH's morphology is 9% which I was convinced was the problem... & I was shocked when our RE told me that I had PCOS and that 9% was perfectly normal!!!!!! So I think 7% would be normal as well. I think that my dr said under 5% would be getting into the problem area.


----------



## isela

hi ladies so sorry for the BFN ...

I have a questions i ovulated late this monthon CD19 and today is CD30, CD31 and no AF yet it this normal...?


----------



## Step Mummy

isela said:


> Yes your Luteal phase is normally exactly the same each month, give or take a day, so CD1 to Ovulation can change drastically but the last half is nearly always the same every cycle. So if you normally get AF 14 days after O then you should work on that basis.
> 
> FX for your BFP!


----------



## Tella

Drsquid > :hugs: Fx'd for a good sperm count this cycle and a huge bfp!

ellemar > my symptoms also become lighter and lighter with eacy cycle, its weird. Maybe our bodies are getting use to the hormones :shrug:

wishin > sorry for being in limbo so long, fx for good news!

ash > as far as I know anything over 5% is considered normal.

isela > if you have a 14day LP you will have a 33day cycle.

AFM > Im gonna be looking for reading material in my TWW on my break, what is 50 shade of grey about? Just a vague idea. I was also worried when I saw my DH's was 11% but now im happy lol!

:wohoo: just 2 more days till my scan!!! im super excited to hear when the retrieval is and how many eggies I have! My kidneys are killing me at the moment, so im trying hard to drink 2l of water a day.


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> I loved the Hunger Games trilogy. I've heard that Shades of Grey isn't that well written though and it's really "Twilighty." I didn't like Twilight personally - I read the whole thing because I wanted to know how it ended, but I got annoyed by all the teenage angsty stuff. Do you think I would like/dislike this other book?
> 
> See I loved the book. I read twilight too, and I didn't really see this as twilighty. That might just be me though.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you also like twilight? I didn't HATE Twilight, I just wasn't crazy about it.
> 
> And thanks for your input!Click to expand...

i like twilight, i dont know book have to hit me a certain way...i like how edward was towards bella in twilight....twilight thought was like rated G compared to 50 shades of grey which is like NC-17 lol


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Just got back from my IUI. :spermy: 40 mil 99% mot. Have 2nd iui scheduled for tomorrow morning.


----------



## diliapickle

Blue Eyes - That is awesome! Hope those sperm catch those eggies!! :) FX for you!


----------



## ellemar

Ash - I am not sure about 7%, but if everyone else says 5% and higher is good, then great news!! DH and I have never rec'd his records, and we pay for them 100% out of pocket.... I think we should be asking for them. I know that our Dr says DH is great, but I'd still like to know out of curiosity!

Tella - I think you are right. Our bodies are probably just getting used to the hormonnes. I have to say that my chest is only starting to get a little sensitive now, and I mean a little....Unlike last time!! Only difference if the progesterone is kicking me in the a$$, LOL. I am SO tired. I am sleeping like a baby, but it's very difficult to get up for work in the AM. LOL

Blueeyes - YAY. Best of luck and let those babies do their work!!!


----------



## L4hope

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Just got back from my IUI. :spermy: 40 mil 99% mot. Have 2nd iui scheduled for tomorrow morning.

Great numbers, good luck blue eyes!


----------



## Wishin4abb

Tella, Thanks... Afraid to have any hope but everyday that passes that I don't have AF makes it hard... Limbo stinks, can't wait for Monday! Can't wait to hear ur news in the next cpl days!

Blue Eyes fx'd for a sticky bean!


----------



## no_regrets_91

Hi everyone!

I have PCOS and my husband is just fine except the re said he has moderate debrie in his semen, she said that that could get in the way of the spems swimming route. And that after 3 times of well timed intercourse and no bfp I should move to iui. Well that was when I was trying clomid. I didn't respond it so I never ovulated. 

I did an injection cycle in dec 2011 I used 22 vials of 75 iu of menopur total and stimmed for 13 days on the 14th day I had an U/S that showed one 8mm follicle on each overy but unfortunatly by that time we had run out of money. So here I am trying another cycle of injectables in May and if possible we will do iui if there is money left over because we want to optimize our chances of getting pregnant the first time I ovulate. Also we found out that we could order our meds online, information that would have been nice last cycle so instead of spending like $56 a vial we only have to spend $38.
The doc has ordered 30 vials for me to start with. Which totals $1162 and we have a $2500 budget for meds and the iui not including u/s and blood test which they will bill me for later

So there is my story, hoping to start injections at the beginning of may with IUI if money will allow!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Just watched our news, they had a lady on in her early 30's with fertility issues and they were talking about how if she had had the AMH ovarian reserve test that she would have known not to wait so long to have kids. She conceived by IVF eventually, but had very few decent eggs left by that point. Crazy. Apparently eggs that have aged beyond the woman's age is a much more common issue now, and they are tling women hitting thirty to ask for it to know where they stand.


----------



## mamadreams

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Just got back from my IUI. :spermy: 40 mil 99% mot. Have 2nd iui scheduled for tomorrow morning.


Those are fabulous numbers, blueeyes! I have my fingers crossed for you and everyone else on this thread!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Officially in the ttw. Second IUI done :spermy: 30.8 mil 98.6 mot. Hopeful this is going to work.


----------



## diliapickle

FX for you blue eyes! :dust:


----------



## daydream

FX blue eyes!! Excellent numbers! Swim spermies swim! :dust:


----------



## Tella

Fx'd Blue eyes!!!!!!!!!!

HI girls, :flow:

Just a quick update from me :happydance: I had my follie scan this morning and had 8 on the left hand side and 6 on the right hand side, so 14 in total. The biggest on the left was 16mm and 17mm on the right. My lining is 11mm so the doctor is thrilled with my response.

I have to take one more dose of Menopur 150IU tonight and then trigger tomorrow night with two ovidrel for retrieval 36hrs later on Wednesday. Have to be at the clinic at 6am. :dance:

I'm very happy to hear everything is going exactly like it should. We are aiming for 5dt and they will do ICSI on at least 50% but he said their policy is if there is any signs that natural insemination might be a problem they always then opt for ICSI.

On the progesterone side of things, they also do a combination. So vaginally daily and PIO every second or third day. And then Beta 8day past 5dt or 10days pas 3dt.

They only freeze blasts, nothing less so only the strong ones will be frozen.


----------



## oneof14

Tella, that is great news!!! I hope you get some healthy embies!!


----------



## Nicker

Hi ladies. It's been a busy week. I am going to try to get caught up today. I hope all is well.


----------



## diliapickle

Tella- that is wonderful news! FX for good embabies for you! :) can't wait to hear of your BFP soon! :)


----------



## daydream

Tella that's amazing! I'm so thrilled at how perfect this is going for you!! How are you feeling with that many follicles?


----------



## rbtrying

Hi ladies! The last time I had posted here I had finished taking prometrium to induce AF and Aww still waiting for AF to arrive to start my first iui cycle. My RE had been monitoring this past cycle for iui and actually cancelled the cycle and started me on prometrium for 12 days to start AF within a week after the last pill. I called my RE Friday bc still no AF and they said give it until Wednesday for AF to start. I never thought of a possible pregnancy bc RE cancelled the cycle for not having large enough follies. I decided today just to do a hpt so that when I called the Dr again if they asked if I.had tested I could say yes.bfn. I used a clear blue digital and to my COMPLETE surprise it said PREGNANT! I so want to believe it but I am so.nervous to, since my RE cancelled this cycle. Do you all actually think it could really be true??? I am so so scared it is a false positive. Any ideas??


----------



## daydream

rbtrying - Oh what a surprise!! Have you taken more than one test? Well I would guess your dr is going to schedule a beta. I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## L4hope

Tella that's such great news everything is going so well! I'm sure you will keep us updated with the next steps. GL!!

Rbtrying I can't really think of a reason why it would be a false positive but either way I think you need bloodwork to know for sure! Hope it's a bfp!


----------



## rbtrying

Thanks ladies. I did take another test ant it was bfp. I am def calling the Dr ASAP tomorrow. This def was a huge surprise. I am still in shock and disbelief, I want to say I don't have my hopes up, but this is my first ever bfp. I am so nervous.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

rbtrying said:


> Thanks ladies. I did take another test ant it was bfp. I am def calling the Dr ASAP tomorrow. This def was a huge surprise. I am still in shock and disbelief, I want to say I don't have my hopes up, but this is my first ever bfp. I am so nervous.

Congrats. :happydance:


----------



## ellemar

Tella said:


> Fx'd Blue eyes!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HI girls, :flow:
> 
> Just a quick update from me :happydance: I had my follie scan this morning and had 8 on the left hand side and 6 on the right hand side, so 14 in total. The biggest on the left was 16mm and 17mm on the right. My lining is 11mm so the doctor is thrilled with my response.
> 
> I have to take one more dose of Menopur 150IU tonight and then trigger tomorrow night with two ovidrel for retrieval 36hrs later on Wednesday. Have to be at the clinic at 6am. :dance:
> 
> I'm very happy to hear everything is going exactly like it should. We are aiming for 5dt and they will do ICSI on at least 50% but he said their policy is if there is any signs that natural insemination might be a problem they always then opt for ICSI.
> 
> On the progesterone side of things, they also do a combination. So vaginally daily and PIO every second or third day. And then Beta 8day past 5dt or 10days pas 3dt.
> 
> They only freeze blasts, nothing less so only the strong ones will be frozen.



YAY Tella, everything sounds fantastic!!! Best of luck to you.... I know this is it for you!!YAYAY!!


----------



## MommyMel

Tella> i am so so happy for you, those are great numbers..... you only going to need 1 cycle to get your BFP, i know it !!!!! this is so so exciting...... :happydance:

rbtrying> I would say congrats is in order,,,,,, that is such fantastic news,,,,, awesome.... i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months,,,,,, :thumbup::baby:

AFM> Iam on 12pdiui, still getting those pains/cramps in my uterus area(on lhs) and boobs are still very sore,,,,, so my beta will be on Wednesday,,,,, oh dear God, please let this be a success i pray... [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Tella

oneof14 > Thanks, I cant wait to get the retrieval behind me and find out how they are doing by Friday.

diliapickle > Thanks, it is almost time!

daydream > My ovaries is sore and uncomfortable. BDing is out of the question as it is to sore, last night was the last time till our bfp!!

rbtrying > WOW, I realy hope it is a true positive, but I cant see where you would get a false from on a digi. You havent used any HCG products so it can only be a bean causing it. Prometrium is progesterone right? So it wont hurt baby ? But a Beta test is the best option to make sure!

L4Hope > Thanks, it is and I am thrilled!

ellemar > Thanks we will be pupo but Sunday and Pregnant by the following one :winkwink:

MommyMel > I call a BFP for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant wait to wake up from my retrieval and find out about your BFP!

AFM > Last Menopur last night, last Lucrin this morning, now it is just the last Ovidrel (2vails) left for tonight and then the only needles I will be seeing tomorrow is my acupuncture. Then to the clinic @ 6am on Wednesday :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Tella! So exciting! Good luck on Wednesday!

Rbtrying, Congrats!

Quick update on me - bfn, and day one of a new cycle. Moving on to IVF. Will be starting bcp soon


----------



## Tella

Thanks Daisy, im sure gonna need it! 

You must have a blast on your holiday and soon you will also be a part of the IVF baby club :winkwink:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Tella. :friends:


----------



## haj624

Tella said:


> Fx'd Blue eyes!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HI girls, :flow:
> 
> Just a quick update from me :happydance: I had my follie scan this morning and had 8 on the left hand side and 6 on the right hand side, so 14 in total. The biggest on the left was 16mm and 17mm on the right. My lining is 11mm so the doctor is thrilled with my response.
> 
> I have to take one more dose of Menopur 150IU tonight and then trigger tomorrow night with two ovidrel for retrieval 36hrs later on Wednesday. Have to be at the clinic at 6am. :dance:
> 
> I'm very happy to hear everything is going exactly like it should. We are aiming for 5dt and they will do ICSI on at least 50% but he said their policy is if there is any signs that natural insemination might be a problem they always then opt for ICSI.
> 
> On the progesterone side of things, they also do a combination. So vaginally daily and PIO every second or third day. And then Beta 8day past 5dt or 10days pas 3dt.
> 
> They only freeze blasts, nothing less so only the strong ones will be frozen.

Tella thats amazing!!!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, so I stopped my bc last night and dh went in this morning to freeze his spermies!!! Now tomorrow I go in for my uterine mapping. Hopefully they find nice cozy spots for my eggies!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Congrats Tella!!


----------



## ellemar

rbtrying said:


> Hi ladies! The last time I had posted here I had finished taking prometrium to induce AF and Aww still waiting for AF to arrive to start my first iui cycle. My RE had been monitoring this past cycle for iui and actually cancelled the cycle and started me on prometrium for 12 days to start AF within a week after the last pill. I called my RE Friday bc still no AF and they said give it until Wednesday for AF to start. I never thought of a possible pregnancy bc RE cancelled the cycle for not having large enough follies. I decided today just to do a hpt so that when I called the Dr again if they asked if I.had tested I could say yes.bfn. I used a clear blue digital and to my COMPLETE surprise it said PREGNANT! I so want to believe it but I am so.nervous to, since my RE cancelled this cycle. Do you all actually think it could really be true??? I am so so scared it is a false positive. Any ideas??

OMG that is so exciting!! Best of luck, and I hope it really is a BFP!!!


----------



## rbtrying

Thank you everyone. I went in for blood work and now I am so anxiously awaiting the phone call with my results. My re said there would be no reason for a false positive. I have had several friends and family have early mc so I am trying to not get over excited yet. It is hard when I want it to be ok so bad.


----------



## haj624

rbtrying said:


> Thank you everyone. I went in for blood work and now I am so anxiously awaiting the phone call with my results. My re said there would be no reason for a false positive. I have had several friends and family have early mc so I am trying to not get over excited yet. It is hard when I want it to be ok so bad.

So exciting!!! Congrats!!!:baby::baby::baby:
When are you supposed to hear back?


----------



## oneof14

rbtyring, that is some wonderful news!!!! so happy for your BFP!

Daisy, enjoy your trip, get some much needed R&R!!

Haj, do you start the injections while on bcp?


----------



## rbtrying

I am supposed to year today.... It's taking a life time :(


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> rbtyring, that is some wonderful news!!!! so happy for your BFP!
> 
> Daisy, enjoy your trip, get some much needed R&R!!
> 
> Haj, do you start the injections while on bcp?

Yup, for a few days I did. I started my injections wednesday night and I finished my BC last night.


----------



## daydream

rbtrying said:


> I am supposed to year today.... It's taking a life time :(

oh I definitely feel for you. Waiting for those results is the hardest wait ever.


----------



## rbtrying

Ahh still haven't heard but I did call and leave a message. I am getting anxious bc I feel like they would have been in a hurry to call with good news. I am sure I am over analyzing.


----------



## haj624

rbtrying said:


> Ahh still haven't heard but I did call and leave a message. I am getting anxious bc I feel like they would have been in a hurry to call with good news. I am sure I am over analyzing.

Hun, i wouldnt worry. I'm the queen of having no patience. Something my Mom said to me that we tend to forget is we're not their only patients. Also, while it may be exciting super news to us, its normal everyday stuff to them. I'm sure they will call as soon as they get an answer. and you have the proof in front of you.:hugs:


----------



## rbtrying

I am glad I called and left message bc Dr called back and said the lab never faxed the results. So I had to call the lab and ask them to fax. Once they did the Dr called within 10 minutes. She said, "congratulations, you are def pregnant." I have never been so excited! Thanks for all of your support. Never give up, even though my Re cancelled my cycle for iui and I thought it was a complete loss, I got my bfp!


----------



## mamadreams

Congrats Rbtying! That's fanatastic news! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## diliapickle

rbtrying said:


> I am glad I called and left message bc Dr called back and said the lab never faxed the results. So I had to call the lab and ask them to fax. Once they did the Dr called within 10 minutes. She said, "congratulations, you are def pregnant." I have never been so excited! Thanks for all of your support. Never give up, even though my Re cancelled my cycle for iui and I thought it was a complete loss, I got my bfp!

Congrats!! That is amazing news!! :happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months to you! :thumbup:


----------



## isela

rbtrying said:


> I am glad I called and left message bc Dr called back and said the lab never faxed the results. So I had to call the lab and ask them to fax. Once they did the Dr called within 10 minutes. She said, "congratulations, you are def pregnant." I have never been so excited! Thanks for all of your support. Never give up, even though my Re cancelled my cycle for iui and I thought it was a complete loss, I got my bfp!

Congratulations :happydance: amazing news, and hope for all the ladies here waiting for a BFP......


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats rbtrying! Excellent news :)


----------



## drsquid

Tella- yay!!! Fingers crossed for you 


Crap crap crap. 2.3cm cyst on one side and a small one on the other. So no stims for me. I am going to Philly at the end of may so I'd have to miss 2 cycles which I don't want to do. New plan, us Monday to see if I'm growing a follicle despite the cysts then do an unmedicated cycle. If that doesn't work I'd have to skip a cycle anyway for ivf so... Now if I don't grow a follicle... And I have to skip this cycle entirely.. I'm pondering skipping the trip home. Tickets were pretty cheap and al though I know my parents would be sad, I think id just stress the whole time about how I should be cycling etc. I'm 39, I don't have time to step back and just take months off. I'm going to ask doc tomorrow about the idea of 2 wks of bcp to try to shrink the cyst and start stuff in two weeks instead of a month. Got a new donor that apparently has reported pregnancies. But apparently my prior donor did too. Just soo frustrated right now.


----------



## Hays :)

rbtrying said:


> I am glad I called and left message bc Dr called back and said the lab never faxed the results. So I had to call the lab and ask them to fax. Once they did the Dr called within 10 minutes. She said, "congratulations, you are def pregnant." I have never been so excited! Thanks for all of your support. Never give up, even though my Re cancelled my cycle for iui and I thought it was a complete loss, I got my bfp!

Fab news, congratulations!!!!! :)

I had my iui cancelled this cycle, im hoping we have concieved naturally too :) xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Drsquid- sorry for your news, sounds frustrating. Maybe an unmedicated cycle is just what you need to give your body that break and see what the results will be.

Tella- look forward to hearing how it goes :) sounds like you responded very well and are on the path to your bundle of joy!


----------



## MommyMel

rbtrying said:


> I am glad I called and left message bc Dr called back and said the lab never faxed the results. So I had to call the lab and ask them to fax. Once they did the Dr called within 10 minutes. She said, "congratulations, you are def pregnant." I have never been so excited! Thanks for all of your support. Never give up, even though my Re cancelled my cycle for iui and I thought it was a complete loss, I got my bfp!



Congrats hun...........:bfp:
:yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Tella

RB > :wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo:
Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months for you!!!!
:wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo:

Did she say how far along you are?


----------



## ellemar

rbtrying said:


> I am glad I called and left message bc Dr called back and said the lab never faxed the results. So I had to call the lab and ask them to fax. Once they did the Dr called within 10 minutes. She said, "congratulations, you are def pregnant." I have never been so excited! Thanks for all of your support. Never give up, even though my Re cancelled my cycle for iui and I thought it was a complete loss, I got my bfp!

AHHH Congratulations - that is SOOOOOOO exciting!!!! :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

Hopeful- funny my first cycle was unmedicated on purpose. This time it just feels pointless.


----------



## L4hope

Congrats rbtrying! It's nice to see someone have good news!


----------



## ellemar

:hugs:drsquid - I'm sorry to hear about your cysts, however, maybe an unmedicated cycle is good for your body? I have no idea.... LOL! I took some time off with my OHSS, and now I'm definitely feeling better this time around.....


----------



## notoptimistic

Interesting article about an IUI and multiples. 

https://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/article/Houston-mom-gives-birth-to-sextuplets-3503935.php


----------



## L4hope

notoptimistic said:


> Interesting article about an IUI and multiples.
> 
> https://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/article/Houston-mom-gives-birth-to-sextuplets-3503935.php

Wow! I can't imagine that happens very often with IUI. However, I
On my first cycle of injectables and my doctor said they would cancel the cycle if their were more than 5 follies I think.


----------



## ellemar

L4hope said:


> notoptimistic said:
> 
> 
> Interesting article about an IUI and multiples.
> 
> https://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/article/Houston-mom-gives-birth-to-sextuplets-3503935.php
> 
> Wow! I can't imagine that happens very often with IUI. However, I
> On my first cycle of injectables and my doctor said they would cancel the cycle if their were more than 5 follies I think.Click to expand...

Agreed. That is one of the only articles I've read where there have been 6 follies that take with IUI. I'm pretty shocked! I had 3 my first round, and not even one would stick! WOW, when it's meant to be, it's meant to be!


----------



## drsquid

That pretty much only happens with iui and injectibles and should never have happened. If someone will not do selective reduction then a cycle with 6 follicles needs to be canceled. For the re involved this is considered a huge failure verging on requiring censuring for poor practice. I did a cycle with around 5 2cm follies and got nothing but.. I want the best chance for one healthy baby. Having 6 is just crazy even if they and the mom can survive healthy, no one can adequately parent that many children at one time. Sorry I feel super strongly that this is wrong.


----------



## miss_f

Looks like I am out this month. AF got me this morning. On to IUI #2 for me. I am really confused with this month. I don't understand how I could conceive (chemical pregnancy) on my first round of Clomid with 1 egg naturally, and not conceive with 5 follies and IUI. I thought for sure this was our month. 

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP this month, I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## bastetgrrl

My first cycle was cancelled when I had six follies and RE even discussed selective reduction with me but it all happened so fast I didn't know what to do so I just want ahead and cancelled that cycle.

It's stories like this that make RE's very cautious. Perhaps they should get it in writing that if they proceed with a cycle with that many follies that the patient agrees to selective reduction? :shrug:


----------



## ellemar

Hey MissF - I am very sorry to hear that.... I think I'm right behind you. When was your IUI? I'm 11 dpiui today.... I feel AF coming... I am not that surprised, I had little hope this cycle...

I think it just goes to show you that it is in natures hands...Right? Drs and drugs can only do so much, and the rest will happen if , and only if, it's meant to be.... 

Best of luck with your next cycle, and I've always been told your chances are MUCH higher with #2 as your Dr already knows how you are responding to your treatment, whether or not to increase/decrease, etc.... Your new cycle starts today!! :hugs:


----------



## ellemar

bastetgrrl - Wow, that probably wasn't an easy decision seeing as how you had to make it so quickly! 

My Dr told me that he wouldn't proceed w/ IUI if I had more than 4 follies. I was happy he was upfront with me regarding this, rather than tell me later. I had 3 over 20 mm's my first cycle, and not even one stuck! It is so unpredictable with IUI. Would your Dr proceed with the 5 follies had you wanted him to? I'm just curious...

Since I'll be moving on to IUI #3, and it will be my last, I have already begun my IVF research. My Dr says he will up the injectables to try and get as many eggs as possible. I'll then have to make a decision how many we want to try?? That is going to be tough.... My BFF did it with 3, and ended up with 1 healthy


----------



## notoptimistic

I haven't moved on to injectables yet, but I would hope that if I do, my RE would have me monitored to make sure I didn't produce too many eggs before the iui. I am only on clomid right now (100mg) with no trigger or anything so I am not monitored at all - no ultrasounds or bloodwork.


----------



## bastetgrrl

ellemar said:


> bastetgrrl - Wow, that probably wasn't an easy decision seeing as how you had to make it so quickly!
> 
> My Dr told me that he wouldn't proceed w/ IUI if I had more than 4 follies. I was happy he was upfront with me regarding this, rather than tell me later. I had 3 over 20 mm's my first cycle, and not even one stuck! It is so unpredictable with IUI. Would your Dr proceed with the 5 follies had you wanted him to? I'm just curious...
> 
> Since I'll be moving on to IUI #3, and it will be my last, I have already begun my IVF research. My Dr says he will up the injectables to try and get as many eggs as possible. I'll then have to make a decision how many we want to try?? That is going to be tough.... My BFF did it with 3, and ended up with 1 healthy

Yeah and it was on a Saturday so I had like zero time to plan for it. 

I don't believe that my dr would proceed with more than four follies.

Hopefully Lucky #3 works for you and you don't have to worry about IVF at all. :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey guys I know I havent posted on here in forever but needed a little "me" time. I hope everyone gets their BFP this month and if they didnt hopefully next month. We can only get so many BFN. 

Tella- Thats so exciting I have been reading you posts hopefully they will have a lot of eggs to chose from!

Squid- I know how you feel. Last month I had to do a natural month becuase I had like 4 cysts leftover from the 9 eggs I had. It sucks bad, but it got my body back in check without having so many hormones in my system. 

AFM- Now on my second cycle of follistim. They lowered my dose from last month since I had 9 eggs. This month I had 7 but one is too small. I now am 5 dpiui and taking my progesterone pills. I have done a lot of research and unable to find if my chances are increased with the second cycle of Follistim. DH sperm was also good this round two. Also another good note is I switched insurance and my husbands covers 80% of everything, and for my follistim that was normally $509.00 it was only $75.00 this time!! So that has me happier. Anyway, does anyone know or have read if the second round of follistim is increased?


----------



## ellemar

Thanks Bastetgrrl, I just don't have much faith this time around...I have had ZERO symptoms...Just exhaustion from the progesterone! LOL! Oh , and I"m getting AF cramps :( I am happy that this time I reallllly didn't get my hopes up...

Best of luck for you - are you still doing IUI? Where are you in your cycle?

Notoptomistic- I highly recommend having the U/S if you have a choice! Are you guys doing IUI?? Good luck!

Sweetness - Best of luck this cycle!!! I hope you get a BFP!!! FX :) Also, excellent news about your new insurance coverage!! I am so jealous - we pay 100% out of pocket!! 

My Dr told DH and I that chances really do improve with IUI #2 and #3. I think he said it was because they are better able to track your cycle, how you react to treatments, etc....


----------



## bastetgrrl

ellemar said:


> Thanks Bastetgrrl, I just don't have much faith this time around...I have had ZERO symptoms...Just exhaustion from the progesterone! LOL! Oh , and I"m getting AF cramps :( I am happy that this time I reallllly didn't get my hopes up...
> 
> Best of luck for you - are you still doing IUI? Where are you in your cycle?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> You never know! It could happen. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks, luck is something that I just don't seem to have. I am/was on IUI #2 (first official since #1 was cancelled) and conceived but it's not viable and I'm having a d&c tomorrow morning.


----------



## ellemar

Ohh I'm so sorry to hear that!!

Sending you warm hugs/wishes....I've been there twice; both past 8 weeks :( 

:hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Drsquid- I understand the pessimism but still have hope for you. It won't be pointless of you have some decent swimmers this time round! Imagine it works and you have to eat your words :) lol, fx


----------



## rbtrying

Hays :) said:


> rbtrying said:
> 
> 
> I am glad I called and left message bc Dr called back and said the lab never faxed the results. So I had to call the lab and ask them to fax. Once they did the Dr called within 10 minutes. She said, "congratulations, you are def pregnant." I have never been so excited! Thanks for all of your support. Never give up, even though my Re cancelled my cycle for iui and I thought it was a complete loss, I got my bfp!
> 
> Fab news, congratulations!!!!! :)
> 
> I had my iui cancelled this cycle, im hoping we have concieved naturally too :) xxClick to expand...

FX crossed for u!! I hope so too!

Since I started having fertility issues people would tell me don't try to hard, don't think about it so much. When this cycle was cancelled I thought there was no chance we could get pregnant. I actually did quit thinkin about it, I stopped trying to read my body, stopped BD every other night. I actually do think it played a big role. I could never have "let go" except the cancel cycle.


----------



## rbtrying

Tella said:


> RB > :wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo:
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months for you!!!!
> :wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> Did she say how far along you are?

Thanks!!! I havent had an us yet but she said based on my BETA results around 5 1/2 weeks.


----------



## drsquid

my doc thought id have fewer large follies than i had and i didnt bother telling him. ive already more than assured him id do selective reduction if need be so.. i dont believe hed cancel a cycle regardless. 

id love to eat my words this cycle. now i just have to make a follie.. so tempted to skip this cycle and cancel my trip home cause id have the day off for egg retrieval and everything but... be nice to see if i can do this without ivf and better swimmers (heh swimmers at all for that matter the rest were bobbers)


----------



## Nicker

Notoptimistic - yes monitoring is important but won't control how many eggs develop. 

My doc usually cancels with more than 4 follies. We have discussed my options. With my methotrexate history he does not know what kind of egg quality I have. The plan is to increase my doses of repronex next cycle so I get more eggs and increase the odds that at least one is good quality. He will only do it though if I am prepared to reduce. That is one of the reasons I have been quiet actually. I have been doing a lot I thinking and I am really torn. I have until June to figure it out.


----------



## sam79

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Just got back from my IUI. :spermy: 40 mil 99% mot. Have 2nd iui scheduled for tomorrow morning.

Blues Eyes,
I've just been reading this thread and noticed that you had 2 iui's in a row. Is this normal. My dr has spoken to me about doing iui for the first time this cycle but as far as I'm aware I only have to go in one day to get it done. I'm just wondering if I should be asking about a second one and if it would up my chances of conceiving? Thanks for any help you can offer.

Hope you get your :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## MommyMel

went for my Beta bloods this morning, waiting to hear if its BFP or iui#3...... :shrug:


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, update from my phone.

All went well! We retrieved 12 eggs from my 14 follies. Will only hear from the clinic on Friday @ 11am about the progress of my beans! I will pray for them every night, to grow and become stronger every day! Also transfer will be confirmed on Friday! But so far I think its gonna be Sunday!


----------



## Nicker

Fx for you Tella!!


----------



## oneof14

Tella, that's great, grow embies, grow!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Sam> My doc explained that it just insures that the :spermy: is there when the egg drops. But personally I believe it is because my insurance does not cover infertility treatments and I am paying on my own. I work with a women whose insurance does cover infertility treatments and she goes to the same doc as i do and she only has one IUI per cycle.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Blue eyes 81 said:


> rbtrying said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I did take another test ant it was bfp. I am def calling the Dr ASAP tomorrow. This def was a huge surprise. I am still in shock and disbelief, I want to say I don't have my hopes up, but this is my first ever bfp. I am so nervous.
> 
> Congrats. :happydance:Click to expand...




MommyMel said:


> went for my Beta bloods this morning, waiting to hear if its BFP or iui#3...... :shrug:

Good luck! Hoping to see a :bfp:
post from you soon.
:dust:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Tella said:


> Hi girls, update from my phone.
> 
> All went well! We retrieved 12 eggs from my 14 follies. Will only hear from the clinic on Friday @ 11am about the progress of my beans! I will pray for them every night, to grow and become stronger every day! Also transfer will be confirmed on Friday! But so far I think its gonna be Sunday!

That is awesome tella! :happydance: Good luck. I have a big feeling we are all going to see your :bfp: announcement soon.
:dust:


----------



## L4hope

Tella said:


> Hi girls, update from my phone.
> 
> All went well! We retrieved 12 eggs from my 14 follies. Will only hear from the clinic on Friday @ 11am about the progress of my beans! I will pray for them every night, to grow and become stronger every day! Also transfer will be confirmed on Friday! But so far I think its gonna be Sunday!

GL Tella!


----------



## L4hope

Nicker said:


> Notoptimistic - yes monitoring is important but won't control how many eggs develop.
> 
> My doc usually cancels with more than 4 follies. We have discussed my options. With my methotrexate history he does not know what kind of egg quality I have. The plan is to increase my doses of repronex next cycle so I get more eggs and increase the odds that at least one is good quality. He will only do it though if I am prepared to reduce. That is one of the reasons I have been quiet actually. I have been doing a lot I thinking and I am really torn. I have until June to figure it out.

I'm sorry you have to make such a tough decision. After reading the article and the comments on here, it has made me think about being in that position. I just couldn't imagine how to make that choice. I hope that it won't reach a point where you have to decide and you get your one happy healthy baby!


----------



## L4hope

Had my cd9 scan today. Lining is 5.3, one follicle on the right at 17, three on the left at 13,12,10. The plan is two more nights of Follistim and ultrasound Friday. Doc is hoping my lining will have thickened and the smaller follies don't all get too big. IUI tentatively Sunday or Monday.


----------



## dde3

Hi ladies! Not to be noisy or anything. But just wondering if you all have insurance coverage for IVF??? We do not have any infertility coverage and just did our 4th and final iui with donor sperm. We could really not afford this but will have to make payments. How does everyone afford IVF? It just amazes me how people do it. We would love to be able to but financially it seems impossible. We would also need IVF with ICSI which I have heard is more expensive. There are some scholarships I'm going to look into to apply for. It would be a long shot if we got picked I can imagine there are many applying. Any insight would be great. I just think it's so sad that money has to determine wheather or not you can have a child...not fair.


----------



## ellemar

Sam79 - Some Dr's do back to back IUI's, ie) one today, one tomorrow. However, some don't.... I think you should do your research and see what you thinK? Ask your Dr what he/she thinks? For me, IF it gave me a greater chance I'd be all for it, however, I'm not sure that it would.... The trigger is what is confusing the heck out of me! LOL!! Good luck!

Tella - Fantastic!! I can't wait to hear :) Out of curiosity, how was the egg retrieval? Painful? I know the implantation is like NADA (according to my friend), however, she was not a fan of the retrieval.... BFP for you!!! Do you know how many you will implant??

MommyMel - FX for you..... I hope it's a BFP and you don't have to do this again!! 

L4Hope - that is great news, fantastic results!!! FX :dust:

Nicker - I wish you the best while you try and come to a decision on the matter....It's only a good decision if you are the one who makes it. :hugs:


----------



## ellemar

dde - Many people on here pay 100% out of pocket, myself included, and many others have some sort of insurance coverage..... 

Overall for my 3 IUI's I will have spent about $8500 usd.... My IVF will be that, plus some....Hubby and I have been saving for quite some time, and so far haven't had to borrow any money. We may need to take a LOC from our home to cover the IVF if we are a bit short... My BFF spent $12,000 Cdn dollars on her IVF and borrowed from her home LOC. I'm not sure what everyone does, but so far we haven't had to borrow any money - no credit cards, etc.... I hope it lasts! We have absolutely ZERO coverage. I can't believe infertility drugs are not covered by our benefit plan!! Ugghh...

Good luck with your application process...FX you are chosen :)


----------



## L4hope

Sam 79- I'd say it's best to talk to your doctor to see what they think. My doc has been doing one iui, but when I switch to all injectables they do btb iui's. 

Dde- it's extremely unfortunate and frustrating for those of us without insurance coverage. As if we don't have enough stress with this process as it is! For us, so far we have been able to handle paying out of pocket. Starting next month when the cost increases it will be a huge challenge for us. If we have to do IVF, and I'm praying if won't come to that, we will most likely need to take out a loan. Thankfully my husband and I have wonderful and supportive mothers who want to help us. At this point we have wanted to take care of things ourselves, but if IVF comes into play I think we will take some help from them. Hopefully you won't have to worry and get your bfp this month!

Mommymel- hoping to hear good news!!
Ellemar, when do you test this month?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

sam79 said:


> Blues Eyes,
> I've just been reading this thread and noticed that you had 2 iui's in a row. Is this normal. My dr has spoken to me about doing iui for the first time this cycle but as far as I'm aware I only have to go in one day to get it done. I'm just wondering if I should be asking about a second one and if it would up my chances of conceiving? Thanks for any help you can offer.
> 
> Hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> :dust:

Sam,
Everyone has given you great advice about talking to your doctor about single or double IUI. In terms of what I can offer you, my knowledge gathered and personal experience with both. As far as studies there is virtually no difference in results between double IUI's and doing one single well timed IUI. Timing it properly in accordance with ovulation is key as you want it to be done within 6 hours of either side of ovulation. Sometimes when people go for a first time and haven't yet been monitored the docs suggest a double to ensure they don't miss the window, as they may not be sure when you will o yet after your lh surge or a trigger shot. My clinic wont do a second iui unless there is cause for it (a sperm issue in which case it's free) or unless you specifically ask for it and pay extra. Personally I can vouch for the single IUI being very effective if well timed. I've had a total of 4 IUI rounds when trying with 2 pregnancies now. The only IUI I did double on didn't work, 2 of the 3 single IUI's worked (one 24 hours after natural lh surge, one 36 hours post ovidrel trigger shot). Hope that helps. Just remember, ask how you will be monitored and what protocol is for when you surge? Your clinic should be able to show you their success rates and see how well their timing of IUI is. You have the right to make the decision on time frame, but they are usually pretty experienced with getting ladies preggers :)


----------



## ellemar

L4hope - Sounds like we are in the same situation with paying out of pocket... If we go IVF we will definitely need to borrow money, but most likely a home LOC. Thank goodness for those! You are very lucky your parents will help. Mine don't even know that we are going through any of this... Actually, I haven't told anyone....I couldn't handle the stress of questions every month! I saw what my BFF went through.... Everyone means well, but I know the stress was getting to her bad. That's why I'm so grateful for a board like this!! FX for you this cycle...I hope those follies hold up for you!!!

I officially could test on Friday, but I feel AF coming...I have been pregnant twice before (both m/c), and I definitely don't feel it now.... I have cramping, and AF symtpoms (PMS!!!) bad!! I'm not even buying a test. I just have that feeling I'm not....Not to be a downer!! LOL. I sound horrible, but I know it's #3 for me.... My last IUI I got AF on day 11 piui.... today I am 12 dpiui...


----------



## diliapickle

Tella - That is awesome about your embabies!! Hope they grow, grow, grow!! :)

Sam - my Dr. does back to back IUI's because we have sperm issues so they want to try and get as many up there as possible so they do two. They haven't worked yet though so not sure how helpful it is... 

Dde - as everyone has said already is it really frustrating paying out of pocket! I wish insurance had to cover this stuff! If my IUI this round doesn't work we have to go to IVF and if that is the case we will have to take at least a 6 month break to save for it as we will pay 100% out of pocket.

Ellemar - I have my FX for you that your last IUI did work and AF stays away because you have a BFP waiting for you!! 

l4hope -sounds like you have a good plan!! Hope your checkin on Friday goes well so you can have your IUI Sunday/Monday and then a BFP two weeks later :) 

AFM - had my CD 10 us today. I had 1 follie at 16 and 2 at 14 so they want me to have two days unmedicated and go back on Friday for another check up. They think I should be ready by then to trigger Friday and have IUI on Saturday and Sunday! Also get the results of my DH's indepth SA tomorrow so hopefully we can find out what is going on to cause problems and if it is something fixable...


----------



## ellemar

dilliapickle - sounds like you have some good odds there!! Over the next couple of days those follies will grow, and be ready for IUI!! FX for you!!

Thanks for the well wishes.... I just know that AF is coming. I have "those" cramps... Ugghh... I'm a little depressed but what can you do!


----------



## drsquid

ive paid everythig out of pocket and i wish i had a clue how much i spent. last cycle was over 2000 for meds alone and 1200 for us and doctor visits. then to find out it was all done with bunk sperm sigh.. plus i ordered the meds for this cycle (about 1600 cause i had some left over). only to find that i cant use them cause i have cysts. so frustrating. luckily i make good money and my biggest issue is the time from work (i CANNOT call out, once the schedule is set, it is pretty much in stone and i have no way to know in advance when ill need to be off).


----------



## L4hope

Ellemar I'm sorry you can't talk to your parents. I initially didn't say anything for the same reason, we put enough pressure on ourselves without any additional pressure and questions from our moms. However, it just reached a point where I felt like I couldn't keep them in the dark anymore. Thankfully they have been great about it. I explained to my mom why I didn't tell her at first and she never brings it up. We only talk about it when I want to. It's great to have your parents support but with that said, I have thoroughly appreciated having all of the women pn this site to ask questions, share experiences, and vent to!!!

Dillapickle it sounds like your follies are looking good for iui! GL!!


----------



## ellemar

Hey ladies - well do I know my body , or do I know my body... AF just arrived...I just told DH, and een he said should we even do another IUI? Or just use that towards IVF....??? I'm seriously thinking IVF may be the route to go?? Ughhh


----------



## diliapickle

Ellemar -:hugs: :hugs: I am sorry!! :hugs: :hugs: Good luck making the decision on what to do next. I just went through that and opted for one last IUI (#4) before IVF but it was a tough call so my thoughts are with you!


----------



## ellemar

Thanks Diliapickle - I think we really may go straight for IVF .... The cost of 3 iuis would have covered IVF from the start... It's just so expensive and I'd really need to take time off work for that :(


----------



## star7474

I've just had my second scan to see how my follicles look, I've now got 5 on one side and 6 on the other, although my lining is only 6mm. I've got to go again tomorrow to check how there getting on, the biggest is 16 so they could do with getting bigger, but I'm worried that there gonna cancel my IUI as there are a few too many! If not trigger tomorrow then IUI Saturday!!!


----------



## ellemar

star7474 said:


> I've just had my second scan to see how my follicles look, I've now got 5 on one side and 6 on the other, although my lining is only 6mm. I've got to go again tomorrow to check how there getting on, the biggest is 16 so they could do with getting bigger, but I'm worried that there gonna cancel my IUI as there are a few too many! If not trigger tomorrow then IUI Saturday!!!

From my experience they will not cancel unless they all are mature in size. I had a cycle with 33 in total...however, only 3 reached the right size! Good luck!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hopefully they wont cancel. My dr cancelled when I had six follies and they werent that big(16, 14, 10-11) but I think he was too cautious.


----------



## star7474

Fingers crossed I'll update tomorrow after my scan I'll know either way if it's going ahead or being cancelled


----------



## bastetgrrl

GL Fxd for you


----------



## drsquid

i had 5 2cm , and about 5 15mm follies the day before us (did at work not with doc). and it still didnt work. mind you it turns out the sperm was crap. i assured my doc im willing to reduce and i would not expect him to cancel a cycle


----------



## Wishin4abb

Hello ladies it's been almost a week since I've visited last... Had my 2nd beta Monday numbers went up but not nearly high enough, confirmed chemical pg... AF arrived literally 20 min later =(.... Totally bummed, but trying to look on the bright side in that it actually worked just hope next time we get a sticky bean.... I struggled on the decision to go right into the next cycle cuz I'm soooooo sick of the side affects of the progesterone, 2 weeks of that kills my energy n makes me soooo not nice n my job requires me to b nice lol This will be iui #4 doing follistim think I'm gonna ask my RE to up my dosage to increase chances, only once I've had 2 follies all the other times was just 1 so we'll see, I got my next appt Friday to make sure of no cysts

Rbtrying congrats on ur BFP!!!

Tella F'X sooooo excited for u!


----------



## Nicker

Sorry for my recent neglect of the thread. I kind I wish I was Ina two week wait. I have been so busy the time would have flown. I am to a conference tomorrow. 

I will be doing updates on page 1 (finally). Please pm me with updates so I can keep track better and easier. 

As for reduction goes. I think that the fact that I even have to think about if I could do it gives me the answer. I can do more stimming and hope for more eggs and hope that one or two fertilize and tell myself that the odds of more fertilizing is low. What I hope may not be reality. None could fertilize or 6 (random number) fertilize. I know I couldn't have more than two physically or financially but psychologically I don't think I could reduce. In a way I think it would be irresponsible of me to make a choice that could lead to having to make such a decision. On the other hand, I am worried that deciding against more eggs will leave me forever childless which is also going to be tough to deal with.


----------



## daydream

:hugs: wishin


----------



## Nicker

:hugs: wishin


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies I have neglected this thread long enough. I go in for another scan tomorrow. I had 6 reasonable maturing follies from 18-10mm. My e2 was in the 1100's. Lining was 9mm. I will be sure to update you all tomorrow with more details.


----------



## daydream

Chiles said:


> Hey ladies I have neglected this thread long enough. I go in for another scan tomorrow. I had 6 reasonable maturing follies from 18-10mm. My e2 was in the 1100's. Lining was 9mm. I will be sure to update you all tomorrow with more details.

GL! Sounds like things are looking good!


----------



## Chiles

Thank you!!! Do you have any of youe e2 numbers, lining, or follicle information that you could share with us here from your bfp cycle.....


----------



## Nicker

Chiles this has to be your cycle!!! Fx


----------



## drsquid

chiles- yay. and wow didnt realize you were so young


----------



## Chiles

Nicker- Thanks!!!!! I sure hope so. Are you enjoying your break?!!!

Drsquid- yes I know. Mt Clinic say I am their pediatric patient. lol


----------



## daydream

Chiles, my dr didn't do e2 because she could tell my follicles were ready to go from the ultrasound. I had two on my left side, 16mm and 20mm, and 1 on my right, 18mm. My lining was 10mm. I triggered the evening of CD9 (the gonal f worked really fast for me), and had IUI 36 hours later on CD11.


----------



## Nicker

Chiles it is nice to have a break from the hormones. Because may and June are so busy at work I think time will bobby quite quickly until IUI #4. I hope and pray IUI #4 is :bfp: time and that the time off will help me be confident and optimistic next time around.


----------



## Nicker

How old are you Chiles?


----------



## Chiles

Thanks!!! My RE did my E2 levels because of my late responded cycle and I ended up with huge cysts. My levels were in 1100's weds so hopefully they have risen since then and I get to trigger. I heard its between 100-400 per a mature follicle so we shall see. Good Luck everyone!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All, I am sorry to not be commenting on here. I have (occasionally) been stalking it and I have been thinking of all you a lot. I have just emotionally been taking a bit of a break with all things TTC along with taking a break from the hormones. Doesn't mean I haven't been thinking of everyone and sending baby dust and thoughts to you all. 

I went to the new RE today. She said my numbers from the first round of testing I did (in November) don't look great, but there is still a chance. I am on day 8 of my second cycle off. We are going to do one more IUI next cycle but do injectables along with the femera and start progesterone after the IUI instead of waiting for blood work on day 7. If this one doesn't work I am going to try IVF depending on how I respond to this month I am going to decide if I want to try my eggs or donor eggs. It's a lot to think about, I really want to have a baby with my eggs but that might not be in the cards for me. I still want to have a baby (regardless if it is with my eggs or not). <sigh> I'm hoping to not have to make that decision and that this next IUI works.

That said, I will still keep popping in and checking to see how everyone is doing but know I'm thinking of you all often!


----------



## sam79

Hi Elle,
I can't believe you have to pay so much out of pocket for your iui's! I've moved back to Australia after living in Vancouver for six years. The health system always seemed so much better over there in reagards to how much you get for what you pay. This is going to be my fist iui. I pretty sure that my dr. said it will cost approx. $700 and I will get $500 of that back from medicare (public medical). All my drugs (puregon, pregnal etc.), scans and bloodwork are also cover by that. 

In regards to the trigger as far as I'm aware you ovulate 48 hours after the trigger. I guess they prefer you to have the trigger so the can pinpoint the best time to do the iui so that the sperm is sitting and waiting for the egg when it is released.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Wishin
:hugs:


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all. I'm sorry I went missing and didn't come and update how I was doing. I had a bit of time away.

Our first IUI was BFN. Our hospital make us have a month off between IUI's so we had April off. My body decided for some reason that it wanted my cycle to only be 22 days long this time so we are now ready for IUI number 2.

We have a slight problem in that the ideal date for the IUI is Monday 7th which is a Bank Holiday and the hospital is shut. They have increased my Clomid dosage (which they were going to do anyway) as I only produced one mature follicle and I started taking them on CD2 instead of CD4 in the hope that I can have the IUI the Friday before the bank holiday weekend. If it doesn't look great then it wil be a case of 'timed intercourse' as she called it that weekend and no IUI.

I'd better spend some time catching up!


----------



## ellemar

sam79 said:


> Hi Elle,
> I can't believe you have to pay so much out of pocket for your iui's! I've moved back to Australia after living in Vancouver for six years. The health system always seemed so much better over there in reagards to how much you get for what you pay. This is going to be my fist iui. I pretty sure that my dr. said it will cost approx. $700 and I will get $500 of that back from medicare (public medical). All my drugs (puregon, pregnal etc.), scans and bloodwork are also cover by that.
> 
> In regards to the trigger as far as I'm aware you ovulate 48 hours after the trigger. I guess they prefer you to have the trigger so the can pinpoint the best time to do the iui so that the sperm is sitting and waiting for the egg when it is released.

Hey Sam - yes, it is very expensive, and would cost me much, much more if I did it in Canada.

I just got off the phone with the IVF clinic here in Cancun, and I am VERY happy after having had our conversation. I have a bunch of test(s) I need to get done for them, and then we will start the process.... If I can get these tests for them ASAP, I can start IVF in 6-8 weeks!!! My only worry is that I am in Canada visiting family right now, and I am hoping my Dr here will accomodate these exams...Otherwise I have to wait for another cycle :(

I'll post on the IVF wall all the test(s) required so as not to overtake this wall.

Good luck to everyone, and I hope your IUI's are successful :hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I had blood drawn this morning to check my progesterone level and I just received the results. Yay! It is at 24.67 last month it was only 13.40. Doc says no need for progesterone cream this month. :happydance: I truly hope this is a sign that even better news is to come.


----------



## diliapickle

Blue Eyes - that is wonderful!!!! FX for you!! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck blue eyes! Hope it's a sign something else is starting in there!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Blue Eyes, that is great! Fingers crossed this is it for you!


----------



## fertilesoul

Ladies, still stalking and praying for loads of BFPs. Having a hard time keeping up with this thread so I apologize if missed any special updates....


----------



## Chiles

Good Luck Blue eyes!!!!

AFM: I went in for u/s and blood work. I have tons of follies but I do not have the sizes, and my estradiol is 3901!!!!! I have to go back in tomorrow bright and early for more bloodwork and u/s. And probably agree to selective reduction if we proceed with the cycle. I will have to update you all tomorrow!!!!! 

GoodLuck to everyone else!!!!!


----------



## MommyMel

Got my results! 
Hcg1 ! 
What am I to think! 

Boobs are still sore at 16dpiui! Strange but true, I am testing Sunday if no af by then , 
I just feel like crying at times, maybe my hormones again? Lol


----------



## froliky2011

I ladies...just stopping by and hoping for some BFPs a.s.a.p.!!!! :dust: to all of you!!!!!!


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, I have 6 embies left that is growing and the lady said its looking great! Praying for 2 healthy blasts to tansfer on Monday @ 12:30 and 4 to freeze!


----------



## oneof14

Tella, that is wonderful!! Im sending you positive vibes for 2 healthy blasts!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Tella said:


> Hi girls, I have 6 embies left that is growing and the lady said its looking great! Praying for 2 healthy blasts to tansfer on Monday @ 12:30 and 4 to freeze!


That's GREAT!!


----------



## Nicker

Tella that is awesome!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Chiles! Selective reduction would be so difficult if it came to that.

Tella- wow, good to hear. They only transfer two? I thought the norm was three. Ah well less chance at anything more than twins. Good luck! :dust: for a sticky bean, or two :)


----------



## Chiles

Now it all has changed. I have 3 choices which is convert to ivf (out of pocket), follicle reduction, and cancel. I have 5 mature and 14 smaller ones that can catch up....I have another appt in the a.m. for bloodwork, and u/s and to schedule follicle reduction, or just cancel. I dont know what we are going to do yet.


----------



## drsquid

got us at work today. i now have something that is 1.2 cm on the right (had a 2.3 cm cyst on monday) it doesnt look irregular so im hoping it is a follicle and not a deflating cyst. had smaller ones on the left. we will see what happens. also got a sperm count on the new sperm that just arrived 28 million/ml, 50% motility, progression of 3


----------



## diliapickle

Tella - That is wonderful news!! FX for you!! :) 

Chiles - Good luck with your decision making!! 

AFM - had my check in today with the hope of triggering and instead found out that not much has happened. So had to take a shot of gonal F today and then trigger tomorrow with IUI on Sunday and Monday. Though I feel like the monday one is so late at 44 hours post... but the Saturday one is 18 hours post trigger so who know! This is last chance for this so I just pray it works!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Tella that is great news!:happydance: Good luck on Monday.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Dilla- it takes time to cook up perfection, good luck with the IUI's!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck Dilia.
:dust:


----------



## Tella

oneof14 > Thanks so much, they must to be strong like bull :haha:

babyonmyown > Thanks :hugs:

nicker > Thanks :hugs: How you keeping up?

Hopeful > My FS wont transfer more than 2 for the first IVF at my age. But im happy with that, Im happy with twins but not triplets, Im not build big, so will be on bed rest very early. :nope:

Chiles > Is IVF financially not an option? Considering you have responded so well, it would be a shame to loose those follies. How do they do Follie reduction? Can you mabe freeze those eggs?

drsquid > Fx'd for you!

dillia > Thanks :hugs: Just remember your egg is still viable for 24 hrs after O, so don&#8217;t give up!!! Bring on that BFP!

Blue eyes > Thanks, I cant wait to be PUPO with twins!!!

AFM > I actually feeling human again today. Can move and don&#8217;t need a warm water bottle on me anymore. It is a long weekend here by us and I feel so bad for wishing it by but I cant help it, just want Monday to come now.

I must say, im happy with only 1 update. Otherwise I will stress to much about it. The acu lady said I have so much tension on my stomach from the nerves, so she treated me a lot for stress today. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

GL with your decision chiles. 

Squid, what did you decide about your iui? Natural one?

Tella, awesome news lady. 

Oneof14, how is it going? What's going on with IVF? I just started bcp this week.


----------



## oneof14

Tella, that is hysterical. Your embies will become blasts in no time!!

Daisy - I am doing good actually, I am taking this month off because of the timing of the IVF class etc, (which is a mini relief that I don't have to worry about follies, lining and my hubs sample). So May 1st, I go to the class, see the psychologist (which is mandatory in my clinic) meet with the doctor, I assume for the uterine mapping and my hubs gets his boys frozen, in the event he will not be here for the ER. I suppose I will start everything when I get AF in the middle of May. How long do you have to be on BCP? How was your trip? I hope you had a wonderful time and your nice and relaxed!!


----------



## Chiles

Just got back from the RE...waiting on my E2 numbers and they will decide on what to do. What they mention at my appt that I will probably trigger tonight and come n for the follie reduction and iui monday. They consider my case "special" which makes me feel a little better. I have like 8 that are consider mature now ranging from 21-15mm and tons right behind it. I never got my e2 results from yesterday but thursday it was 3901. 

@tella ivf is not an option for us this month. My new insurance will cover ivf but that's not til next month. I hate to waste these many follicles as well. With follicle reduction they have to stick a needle through the vagina somilar to egg retrieval but I think the drain the follicles or something. I don't know how many we are going to reduce it to though. Find out later today. 

Dilla-Thanks and Good Luck to you too!!!! 

Goodluck to everyone in their cycles. Wish you all the best and hope we all get some :bfp: soon!


----------



## Tella

Thanks oneof14 :hugs: :hugs: Enjoy your month off!!!! Once you start with the IVF, it is even more of an rollercoaster. I thought it will be a piece of cake to do it, but i must confess it weighs alot more on your shoulders than what we think.

Same goes for you Daisy!!!! Not sure if you guys do acupuncture, but if you dont i suggest you start asap! Go read up on the German study on acu and see the big difference in results.

Chiles > Im so sorry your insurance wont cover it this month. Considering you save so much on everyhting else. I hope it is painless and that you can continue wiht the IUI as planned. GL :hugs:


----------



## Tella

@Chilles, i just looked at my IVF account and the ER is not expensive its the culturing that is, cant they just retrieve them and freeze them for use wiht your next IVF?


----------



## Chiles

How much if you don't mind me asking?! I never thought about the ET, I just always considered the whole package.


----------



## Tella

My egg retrieval was around $500 incl clinic costs and doc costs, but our costs are about half of yours so i would guess about $1000 for the retrieval


----------



## oneof14

thanks Tella, I would imagine it is stressful and nerve racking. I too am going to acupuncture to deal with some of it. I think it has helped.

Chilles, good luck, I hope this is the month you get your BFP!!!


----------



## drsquid

tella- fingers crossed

daisy- dunno yet. monday at 10.30 i get us.. and then ill see.


----------



## drsquid

hrm so i just looked again at the sperm analysis.. noticed they didnt give any info on morphology... and the ph was high (apparently seen in the setting of infection) and the wbc count was 3 which is also high and suggestive of infection. apparently often prostatitis (which wouldnt cause me a problem ). but my question is whether it is likely to be less fertile. id be using a washed sample. i dont know if those factors are issues only if you are trying to get pregnant the old fashioned way.. i guess i have to ask the doc on monday.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm sure seminal fluid would affect the sperm, especially if infection is present. Ah well another reason that doc should have tested the friggin samples in the first place.


----------



## drsquid

no no, this is the new sperm.. that is why im worried


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh, hmm, well that is interesting. I'm sure the doc would be able to figure it out


----------



## drsquid

basically they gave me the info from the original donation (would appear they do a count, freeze it, then defrost a vial the next day and count it). numbers on the one they defrosted for me and the one they defrosted immediately were pretty much identical which is nice. the wbc etc was all on the original semen


----------



## DaisyQ

oneof14 said:


> Tella, that is hysterical. Your embies will become blasts in no time!!
> 
> Daisy - I am doing good actually, I am taking this month off because of the timing of the IVF class etc, (which is a mini relief that I don't have to worry about follies, lining and my hubs sample). So May 1st, I go to the class, see the psychologist (which is mandatory in my clinic) meet with the doctor, I assume for the uterine mapping and my hubs gets his boys frozen, in the event he will not be here for the ER. I suppose I will start everything when I get AF in the middle of May. How long do you have to be on BCP? How was your trip? I hope you had a wonderful time and your nice and relaxed!!


My trip was awesome. Just so good to get away. And drink a few piña coladas! 

I'll be on bcp for about three weeks - until may 15. I will start Lupron on May 9. The stims will start sometime after that, and egg retrieval will be at the end of may or beginning of June. Looks like we will be cycling together again!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I just thought I'd update you guys. I'm CD 11 today, I go in tomorrow morning for my CD 12 scan to check follicles and then trigger sometime after that and then IUI 24 hours after trigger. 

On a not TTC note, I got engaged Friday :) My OH asked me to marry him so I'm very happy and looking forward to wedding planning as it's exciting and it may get my mind off of TTC for a bit. Oh and we're still TTC , we don't plan on getting married for 2-3 years so plenty of time to have a baby still :)


----------



## daydream

Congratulations!!! Oh how exciting!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thank you :)


----------



## L4hope

I was away for my friend's wedding that I was in, and as always, seems like so much has happened! 

Congrats Ash!

Chiles hope everything goes well with reduction and iui tomorrow!

Tella everything continues to sound good! Fingers crossed!!

Afm- As luck would have it my follicle matured just in time for my wedding weekend. Thankfully I could get through rehearsal and the wedding, but had to leave to come back home. I had one follicle at 20 on Friday morning, and possibly one other one that might catch up. I triggered Friday night and went in this morning for iui. Had 13million moving sperm. Go back in tomorrow morning for iui #2. This month they are putting me on progesterone suppositories since I did a combo of clomid and injectables. Not too excited about that but if it helps us get a bfp bring it on!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## daydream

Yay L4! Glad all went well. The progesterone isn't too bad if you take it at night. When you find out you're pregnant you'll be on board for more weeks of the progesterone. Just one of the many reasons that I'm ready to be 12 weeks already.


----------



## oneof14

Ash, Congrats, that a wonderful distraction and such happy news!!!


----------



## L4hope

daydream said:


> Yay L4! Glad all went well. The progesterone isn't too bad if you take it at night. When you find out you're pregnant you'll be on board for more weeks of the progesterone. Just one of the many reasons that I'm ready to be 12 weeks already.

Thanks! I would love to just take it at night but they are having me take it three times a day! Yes my doc did mention that I will stay on it once pregnant to help reduce the chance of m/c. After having one already I'm completely fine with that. At least you can see the light at the end of the tunnel for being done with it!


----------



## L4hope

Daydream just noticed you have your ultrasound this week. Good luck, hope everything looks perfect!


----------



## daydream

Thank you! I'm very excited!


----------



## Tella

Congrats Ash :wedding: wedding plans is so exciting! Baby can be ur ring bearer :) 

L4, yay for nice juicy follie! GL for your other IUI!

Drs# > its hard to comment, have no idea what the differences are on sperm reports except the three obvious things.

AFM > excited for tomorrow at 12:30!!!! 19hrs to go till PUPO!!!


----------



## oneof14

L4, so much excited stuff going on. GL with the IUI and wedding.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats ash!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thank you blue eyes :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks everyone for the wishes!! 

Tella - yes, wedding planning is going to be fun but I already feel overwhelmed with it! Lol. Baby can be the ring bearer as long as it happens before we get married!


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats ash!


----------



## L4hope

Tella, I had to look up PUPO! lol! I've gotten most of the lingo down but still run across ones I don't know! But yay! I'm really excited for you!! I'm not very familiar with the ivf process..how long is the wait after tomorrow? GL!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats on your engagement Ash. Maybe something to take a bit of the limelight off ttc is just what you need :) maybe bfp will come sooner than you think


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats ash, that is so exciting! :) 

Quick update on me had IUI today and ended up with 3.5 mil sperm which is not the worst and not best so we will see. Doc did say that since it is fourth time the success rate does go down so basically don't be too hopeful. So going to try and focus on work next two weeks and see what happens!


----------



## L4hope

Good luck diliapickle! I had my IUI today too and one tomorrow. Was your doctor saying that about 4th round of iui or the medicine? My doc said the same thing about 4 rounds of clomid. They were going to switch me to all injectables. Thankfully they gave me the choice of a clomid combination cycle with Follistim injections to save a little money. As far as your sperm count goes you should be okay. My doc told me that anything over 3 mil they don't see any change in pregnancy rates. Here's to a speedy tww with good results!!


----------



## diliapickle

L4 - thanks! Speedy TWW for you too! Hopefully we both see our BFPs at the end of it! Do you get a beta or at-home test? Do you know when you will test? I am going to try and hold out till the 10th and then unit again till actual test day of 14th. Oh and doc said 4th IUI the success rates go down I did clomid and bravelle with one gonal f this time and had one mature and one almost there that may also go so we will see!


----------



## L4hope

Diliapickle I have the same follicle situation one mature and one that possibly would be. I'm kinda hoping I have two just for the extra shot! As far as testing goes I would love to wait for AF to come or not. But, my doc is making me do progesterone suppositories so AF won't come. I go in for my second IUI tomorrow morning and they will give me a date for beta testing. I'm gonna try to just wait for that. Ugh this part is so hard isn't it!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck dilia and L4!
:dust:


----------



## isela

Ladies, I have a question? I do not know what to do i got my period on 4/22 night it was so much lot of clots (sorry) and today i think was over, right now i when to the bathroom and i have it again like was the second day the same flow. i only have my period for four days and the last two very light. do you think i need to call the doctor ?


----------



## sam79

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I just thought I'd update you guys. I'm CD 11 today, I go in tomorrow morning for my CD 12 scan to check follicles and then trigger sometime after that and then IUI 24 hours after trigger.
> 
> On a not TTC note, I got engaged Friday :) My OH asked me to marry him so I'm very happy and looking forward to wedding planning as it's exciting and it may get my mind off of TTC for a bit. Oh and we're still TTC , we don't plan on getting married for 2-3 years so plenty of time to have a baby still :)

Congratulations Ash!


----------



## sam79

daydream said:


> Yay L4! Glad all went well. The progesterone isn't too bad if you take it at night. When you find out you're pregnant you'll be on board for more weeks of the progesterone. Just one of the many reasons that I'm ready to be 12 weeks already.

Hi Daydream, sorry if this sounds ignorant but I was just wondering why you need to take more progesterone when you find out your pregnant?


----------



## sam79

Good luck dilia and L4! Hope the 2ww goes quickly :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just got back from RMA for follicle scan. I have 3 follicles, right now CD 12 they are 13, 14 and 15mm in size. I believe I have two on the left and one on the right, not sure though although I don't think it matters which side they are on. Dr wants to do another scan on Thursday and then IUI either Friday or Saturday, not really sure which yet. I'm happy I have three, they look very good and he said my lining looks great, so grow follicles grow!


----------



## notoptimistic

How is this possible? Ok, so last cycle was my first clomid/iui cycle. I was on 100 mg. I took my first opk test on cd 14 because I do not usually ovulate until anywhere from day 22-25., so what was the sense in testing any earlier? Well, got a positive on that very first test and then went in for my iui the next day. Fast forward to this cycle. I decided that I'd feel more comfortable seeing a negative opk followed by a positive, so I decided to start testing a little earlier (today - CD 12). Of course, what happens? A smiley face. I am scheduling an iui for tomorrow morning, but I am just a little concerned that perhaps it is a false positive because I just took my last clomid pill on Friday. Any thoughts?


----------



## L4hope

notoptimistic said:


> How is this possible? Ok, so last cycle was my first clomid/iui cycle. I was on 100 mg. I took my first opk test on cd 14 because I do not usually ovulate until anywhere from day 22-25., so what was the sense in testing any earlier? Well, got a positive on that very first test and then went in for my iui the next day. Fast forward to this cycle. I decided that I'd feel more comfortable seeing a negative opk followed by a positive, so I decided to start testing a little earlier (today - CD 12). Of course, what happens? A smiley face. I am scheduling an iui for tomorrow morning, but I am just a little concerned that perhaps it is a false positive because I just took my last clomid pill on Friday. Any thoughts?

Can you ask your doctor to confirm with bloodwork? Mine always checks my levels with bloodwork before iui and for me I also have to trigger. With the bloodwork you know for sure. OPK's don't work for everyone and you want to be sure you have your timing right!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Isela> I know for me last month was horrible because of the progesterone. Heavy flow and large clots. My doctor said it was fine. But you know your body and it never hurts to call and get your docs opinion.


----------



## notoptimistic

l4hope - I know I probably should have asked for bloodwork - I could still do it, but I'd have to leave work early. I was contemplating calling this morning to ask for bloodwork but I felt like I had to go into work because tomorrow I will most likely be out in the morning for the iui. I think I'll call them to see what they say, even though they havent yet called me back to schedule the iui.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I would also ask for bloodwork, it's a whole month, money, and not to mention your sanity at stake, I think work can deal for a very short time for a quick drop in blood test. You will second guess yourself all 2ww if not.


----------



## haj624

Hi ladies, sorry I havent posted in a while but ive been stalking. Friday i have my baseline sono and bloodwork and hopefully I'll be able to start my stims!!! If thats the case, hopefully I'll be looking at an egg retrival around the 16th!!! Fingers crossed!!!

Tella-I cant imagine how youre feeling!! I cant wait to be at that point! Please let us know asap how everything went!!

Ash-Congrats!!!


----------



## Tella

We transferred 2 embryo's today, 1 blast and 1 morula. I don't have any frosties but I won't need them, this is my bfp and I must just wait 8 days to confirm :winkwink: 

They did 4 normal insemination, all inseminated but all died :( the other 8 was ICSI and they also all fertilized but only 6 survived to day 2 - 4 cells. The other 4 started fragmented on day 3 and stopped developing. But the blast was right on track all the way and the morula caught up and is also looking great! So we have 2 strong babies on board and that's all we need! I'm pupo with twins!!!! OMW it sounds so awesome!

But they suspect I have egg quality issues :cry: but we needed 2 and the Lord provided me with two and I'm grateful for that!


----------



## haj624

Tella said:


> We transferred 2 embryo's today, 1 blast and 1 morula. I don't have any frosties but I won't need them, this is my bfp and I must just wait 8 days to confirm :winkwink:
> 
> They did 4 normal insemination, all inseminated but all died :( the other 8 was ICSI and they also all fertilized but only 6 survived to day 2 - 4 cells. The other 4 started fragmented on day 3 and stopped developing. But the blast was right on track all the way and the morula caught up and is also looking great! So we have 2 strong babies on board and that's all we need! I'm pupo with twins!!!! OMW it sounds so awesome!
> 
> But they suspect I have egg quality issues :cry: but we needed 2 and the Lord provided me with two and I'm grateful for that!

Thats so exciting Tella!!! What is a morula? Do they thing you have egg issues because there were only 2 left? Fingers crossed that in 8 days you'll have your TWIN BFP!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah Tella that's amazing news! I love your attitude about not needing those frosties. As for egg quality, with losing that many I think they are right, however all you needed was a couple goodies :) congrats on being double pupo


----------



## L4hope

Tella i agree your positive attitude is great! I'm so excited for you, yay twins!


----------



## diliapickle

L4hope said:


> Diliapickle I have the same follicle situation one mature and one that possibly would be. I'm kinda hoping I have two just for the extra shot! As far as testing goes I would love to wait for AF to come or not. But, my doc is making me do progesterone suppositories so AF won't come. I go in for my second IUI tomorrow morning and they will give me a date for beta testing. I'm gonna try to just wait for that. Ugh this part is so hard isn't it!!

L4 - I also hope for two and the extra shot! Hope your IUI went/goes well today! I have mine in a little over an hour! I wish I was given a beta as I feel I could hold out for that. But I am just told to wait 14 days and take a home test and if negative stop progesterone and call on CD 1. So having the tests at home they just taunt me! :haha: But we will both make it through this TWW and with a happy BFP at the end I just know it!

Tella - YAY! so happy you are now PUPO with twins!! :) and only an 8 day wait not too bad!! I know this is it for you too! You will see that BFP in 8 days!!


----------



## isela

Tella...So amizing twins :baby::baby: Iam so excited for you...:happydance:


----------



## L4hope

Thanks diliapickle hope yours went well too. I've just been taking it easy and thinking fertile thoughts!! I have my bloodwork on the 14th, so we will test on the same day...that is if we can leave the hpt tests alone! We'll have to check in to get through the tww together. Let's stay positive that we will see a bfp soon!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

thanks to everyone who suggested bloodwork ..I'm now going to have to call up clearblue easy and let them have it. I am not surging yet. The smiley face shouldn't have been there and that ovulation test was from the same kit I used last cycle. Maybe that's why my iui failed and I had a three week luteal phase.


----------



## L4hope

So glad you were able to get the bloodwork. It's not uncommon for OPK's to give false positives. Don't ask me why, they never worked for me. My doc has to monitor my follicle growth with ultrasounds and then confirm with bloodwork. Something to consider if the OPK's are not working properly for you.


----------



## notoptimistic

L4hope - clearblue easy basically asked for my medical history ... they seemed to think it wasn't possible to get a false positive. They are sending me a free kit. They should also probably reimburse my insurance company (not that my insurance needs the money) for paying for last cycle's iui based on their faulty opk. Anyway, I'm going to be going in for daily blood tests now until I get my actual surge.


----------



## L4hope

Good I'm glad to hear they are sending you a new kit. Hopefully it was just a faulty kit and the new ones work for you...or better yet you get your bfp this month and don't need them!!


----------



## drsquid

Went for us today. Maybe a 12mm follie not real clear. Told him my plan for the 11th of June and discovered that apparently I can't do both. So I've decided to bag this cycle and go to ivf. They are gonna call me back today or tomorrow with the plan in terms of meds etc. kinda
Bummed that it is still a month and a half from now but... It is my best (and fastest) bet. Once I start the new job in July I don't know what my schedule is going to look like and the doc is going to the amazon for the last 3 weeks of July. Upside is that at least I'll be taking lots of meds so I'll feel like I'm doing something.


----------



## yennybird

I'm pretty excited to try this IUI thing!! I am on CD5 - third day of 100mg Clomid! Luckily I feel totally normal so far. Ultrasound scheduled for May 9th. I wonder how many follicles are expected?
My DH has pretty low Normal sperm, 1-2% , so me might have to do IVF. Does anyone have and success stories from similar situations? 
Anyone else doing an IUI this month??


----------



## Hopeful42nd

notoptimistic said:


> thanks to everyone who suggested bloodwork ..I'm now going to have to call up clearblue easy and let them have it. I am not surging yet. The smiley face shouldn't have been there and that ovulation test was from the same kit I used last cycle. Maybe that's why my iui failed and I had a three week luteal phase.

Wow that's crazy. I don't trust OPK's much, I was always monitered with daily bloodwork, and every other day ultrasound. Can't your doc do daily blood to find out when you surge instead. It's more accurate


----------



## notoptimistic

Hopeful- I'm going to do daily blood tests from now on until I get my real surge. Unfortunately I probably won't get the surge for another week bc I usually ovulate late.. Lots of blood tests in my future!I'm just upset that the last Iui was timed based on what was probably a false positive . Same kit. Also, I was so tired last cycle from long commutes because my job just moved that my hubby and I had sex the night of the Iui but didnt have any sex after that so I had no chance.


----------



## fertilesoul

Tella said:


> We transferred 2 embryo's today, 1 blast and 1 morula. I don't have any frosties but I won't need them, this is my bfp and I must just wait 8 days to confirm

Woot, woot! Congrats on being PUPO. All this time waiting and you finally get to see that elusive second line in 8 days. I am so super happy for you. Can't wait to hear your updates!


----------



## AMP26

Yay congrats Ash!! What exciting news!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks amp :)


----------



## diliapickle

wow quiet day! Hope everyone is doing well and those in the TWW aren't going crazy and those getting ready for IUI that all things are moving along to get you to the TWW! Can't wait to see some more BFP's! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

diliapickle said:


> wow quiet day! Hope everyone is doing well and those in the TWW aren't going crazy and those getting ready for IUI that all things are moving along to get you to the TWW! Can't wait to see some more BFP's!
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Me too dilla! Come on BFP's!!!!


----------



## Nicker

I am officially going crazy waiting to get the show on the road!! I am sorry I have been MIA. I have not had time at my computer in what feels like forever. I have been trying to read posts on the fly on my phone, but I haven't been to great at that.

I am going trying to get the first page caught up right now... Not so easy. LOL. I have one person updated....


----------



## Nicker

I did the best I could with the first page. I don't want to leave anyone out. Let me know if I missed anyone.

Tella - I am so excited for you!!!

rbtrying - Congrats. You must have been so shocked. I am glad you didn't need to go the IUI route

Mommymel - What is the latest scoop?

Ash - Congrats on the engagement!

Hopeful - How is the pregnancy going? Ultra sound soon?

Chiles - How was the reduction? Did the IUI go on Monday?

Daydream - How are things going so far?

Everyone in the tww and waiting for the next round :dust:

AFM - Waiting bites the big one. I will try not to be so neglectful of the thread in the future.


----------



## daydream

Nicker - you've been the best at maintaining this thread. Your hard work is always appreciated. Don't stress about it. :)

I'm doing alright. Have been struggling with nausea and resulting anxiety from not being able to work and get things done. Today my dr called in a rx for zofran, which seemed to help a little today. I was able to eat more. Yesterday was pretty miserable: just ate crackers and sipped water. I'm ready to be functioning again. My scan is Thursday though, so I'm very excited for that.


----------



## MommyMel

Nicker said:


> I did the best I could with the first page. I don't want to leave anyone out. Let me know if I missed anyone.
> 
> Tella - I am so excited for you!!!
> 
> rbtrying - Congrats. You must have been so shocked. I am glad you didn't need to go the IUI route
> 
> Mommymel - What is the latest scoop?
> 
> Ash - Congrats on the engagement!
> 
> Hopeful - How is the pregnancy going? Ultra sound soon?
> 
> Chiles - How was the reduction? Did the IUI go on Monday?
> 
> Daydream - How are things going so far?
> 
> Everyone in the tww and waiting for the next round :dust:
> 
> AFM - Waiting bites the big one. I will try not to be so neglectful of the thread in the future.




Good morning Ladies,

i hope all is good..... 

Tella > everything looks good for your twin BFP..... rest well while you are still on holiday,,,, your beans are very busy snuggling in...... forever beans....



AFM > IUI#2 was a BFN,,,,,, Hubby and I have discussed it and decided to go straight for IVF during June cycle (my next cycle.)
when af showed up it was a little stranger than normal,,,,, 2 day of full flow, then nothing on cd3, then cd4 was very thin watery (sorry tmi :blush:)
i seem to have cramps today on cd5 ???? :shrug:
anyways, my fs is okay with the fact i am going straight for ivf,,,,,,, so i am happy,,,, and he is offering me a great deal package..:thumbup:

maybe i can be as lucky as Maria and discover that i have a BFP a week before my procedure,,,, lol ....:thumbup:


----------



## Tella

drsquid > it might feel like it is a long time, but once you start it flies by!!!! GL cant wait to hear your protocol.

yennibird > GL with your IUI, unfortunately IUI didn&#8217;t work for me but my IVF will :)

Fertilesoul > Thanks, yes I cant wait to get that second line in 6 days time :happydance: I will test on Tuesday morning before my beta! But like I have said, im pregnant its just my FS that needs convincing :winkwink:

Daydream > Almost scan time :happydance: Hope you feel better quickly!! cant wait to find out if it is twins

Nicker > You are awesome at keeping it upto date and you also need some time off so don&#8217;t worry so much about the 1st page when you cant get to it. Hope time start moving along for you, so that you can start trying again.

MommyMel > That is exactly my plan, rest, rest, rest and some more rest :lol: 

Cant wait for your surprise bfp!!!!!!!!

AFM > 6 days to go till my Beta and getting my first amazing numbers from my two beans :thumbup: Jelly & Tot is busy snuggling in nicely! First scan will be around the last week in May.


----------



## Step Mummy

Right I'm on CD1 today :-( 

At least we are now on the road to success - I hope!

I have my first scan booked for 9th May, and will be injecting on days 3, 5 and 7. Oh joy! Here we go again!

Thinking of you all during your TWW's XX


----------



## Nicker

Jelly and Tot. Love it!!!


----------



## Nicker

Daydream hope the nausea goes away soon!

Step Mommy - good luck this cycle.

Mommymel - I hope IVF brings you a BFP


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi Nicker - thank you - I know what it is like waiting for the next go, so FX for you that time goes fast and you are ready for IUI 4! let's hope that attempt number 4 works for us both!

Have they given you any idea why the last 3 goes did not work - it seems unusual to see us ladies getting up to number 4 with IUI.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I am going absolutely nuts! My beta is schedule for 6:35 tomorrow morning and I think it might be a bfp but have been too scared to test. Last month i walked out of my house the morning of the test saying it was going to be negative. This time i am optimistic. :thumbup: I have been tired, had lower back pain and my nips are sore and itch like crazy. I am just scared that my symptoms are wishful thinking and all in my head. I took tomorrow off because last month I found out at work and I spent my lunch balling my eyes out in my car. 
My mom is going to sit with me so hopefully that will settle me down some.
Wishing all the may testers good luck!
:dust:
Hopefully we will be filling this thread with :bfp: announcements.


----------



## MommyMel

Blue eyes 81 said:


> I am going absolutely nuts! My beta is schedule for 6:35 tomorrow morning and I think it might be a bfp but have been too scared to test. Last month i walked out of my house the morning of the test saying it was going to be negative. This time i am optimistic. :thumbup: I have been tired, had lower back pain and my nips are sore and itch like crazy. I am just scared that my symptoms are wishful thinking and all in my head. I took tomorrow off because last month I found out at work and I spent my lunch balling my eyes out in my car.
> My mom is going to sit with me so hopefully that will settle me down some.
> Wishing all the may testers good luck!
> :dust:
> Hopefully we will be filling this thread with :bfp: announcements.

good luck,,,,,, sending you lots and lots of baby dust......:hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck blue eyes, I hope your instincts are dead on :) fx

Stepmummy- I think that most people who don't get a bfp by 2-3 goes are just moving to IVF instead of waiting and trying IUI again. The reason docs make that recommendation is because they know how taxing the month to month ups and downs can be for ttc couples, and they don't want to prolong that unnecessarily if IVF will bring a bfp quicker. I guess it depends on the person and determination, and emotional state.


----------



## diliapickle

Good Luck Blue Eyes!! I hope you are right and get a BFP!!!! :dust:


----------



## Nicker

Good luck blue! Fx for you!

Step - It could be egg quality issues or it just be statistics. Remember that the odds of pregnancy with IUI is 20-25% chance. 75-80% of IUI do not end with a bfp. That was my first IUI with that particular protocol. My doc told me of a study that is in the process of ring published that points to three IUIs with my last protocol has the same success rate as 1 IVF. my first cycle was Clomid only and I only had one follie. On the second IUI I had Clomid and injectibles and got two follies. Last cycle was injectibles only (two kinds and a higher dose of the one). My next IUI I will be doing straight injectibles but we will be increasing the dose of the second one as well. I had three follies go sure last time. The hope is that I will produce more eggs so that the odds of one or two of them being good are better. I have been taking CoQ10 and Omega3 in my time off. 

I am on CD3 of my second cycle sitting out. I had a perfect 14 day lp. If I stay regular, I will sit out one more cycle an start stimming again on June 22 for an IUI on July 2nd or so. At least I hope so. July 1 is a holiday so I hope that doesn't bugger me up!!! I suppose I should phone and find out if the doc will be around in that time frame. If not, I may have to consider doing an IUI with my next cycle even though it isn't the best for me $$$ and maternity leave wise.


----------



## isela

blue eyes... Good Luck ... sending you a lot of :dust:


----------



## daydream

Good luck blue eyes!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

2nd scan tomorrow, I hope my follicles are ready!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Fx Ash, hope you notice a nice change in sizes and all three are good to go!


----------



## Nicker

Fx Ash.


----------



## L4hope

Good luck blue eyes! 

Ash hope your follies are nice and plump!


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi Hopeful & Nicker thank you both for the info, yes I thought most people move onto IVF, which makes sense. I am working on the basis that IUI has to work eventually, just like "normal" people who keep trying eventually fall PG. The hosp suggested another 1 or 2 IUI's then go for IVF, but we will see how we feel at that stage. Afterall there is nothing wrong with me, and I am producing 1-2 follies each month which is great, but they here in the UK they do not want 3 or more follies due to the risks of multiples, typical UK rules!!! I am injecting with Gonal F 75ml on days 3, 5 & 7 and poss another depending on growth of the follies, that has been the same each try and they are happy with the results, so it's just down to those little swimmers. 

I just hope the new donor works it's miracle! X

Nicker - I hope you are enjoying the break and perhaps treating yourself to the odd glass of wine! It is nice to have your body back to being yours again for a little while, after all the stress of the last few months!


----------



## AMP26

Good Luck Blue Eyes and Ash!!!

And... I can't wait to hear about your scan Daydream!! So exciting!


----------



## notoptimistic

So, for those who may be interested in my updates, I've been doing daily blood tests because of the false positive opk on cd 12. This morning my LH level was 17.1, up from yesterday's 9.6. The nurse has given me strict orders to have sex tonight and to come in tomorrow morning for another blood test. She says "we are getting close" so I am guessing my iui will be on Saturday!


----------



## Nicker

Yay notoptimistic!!!


----------



## Nicker

Step - normally my foc cancels IUI with more than 3 follies too. I think most docs do. However, with my questionable egg quality and the fact that frozen sperm had less forward progresive sperm havingore eggs could make all the difference. We will only go down that road if I agree to selective reduction in case of high order multiples. I am still trying to make that decision. If I don't agree, we will use the same protocol as last time. It is a much tougher decision than I ever could have imagined. Somedays I think absolutely not and other days I think it is what I have to do. My current thought is that I have to trust that God knows what the best plan for me is. He is guiding the doctor and I should trust in that. Other days I flip and think maybe God is testing me. I am not an overly religious person but I do believe in God. I realize that some of you may not share that belief.


----------



## Nicker

Blue Eyes any news yet?


----------



## daydream

Hi ladies, just got back from my scan and I have ONE healthy little baby with a heartbeat. The best little thing I've ever seen or heard. Scans are in my journal. This really is real!


----------



## L4hope

Nicker, it such a tough decision to make. When it comes time you'll make the decision that's right for you.


----------



## diliapickle

Daydream - That is so amazing!!! so happy for you! :)


----------



## haj624

daydream said:


> Hi ladies, just got back from my scan and I have ONE healthy little baby with a heartbeat. The best little thing I've ever seen or heard. Scans are in my journal. This really is real!

ahhh thats so exciting!!! Congrats!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - congrats, I can only imagine how happy you are right now, that's amazing! 

AFM - had my second follicle scan today, CD 15 and I have 3 follicles, 17, 18 and 22mm ready to go so they gave me the ovidrel shot and I go in tomorrow for my 3rd IUI at 10 AM. I'm feeling slightly positive, not sure why but I feel like this could be it. The follicles are great size and we're doing the IUI sooner than we did it in the previous cycles so FX'd!


----------



## oneof14

Ash - F'xd for you, that some nice size follies!!

Daydream - that such wonderful news!!!


----------



## daydream

Ash those follies are perfect! FX for you!


----------



## L4hope

Daydream how exciting for you..congrats!


----------



## haj624

Just got the call from my doctor...all my bloodwork came back ok so I get to start my stims tomorrow and I have my first sono on Monday.


----------



## Tella

Day - Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!

Haj - That is awesome news! The ball is heading for your bfp!

Ash - GL wiht your IUI, i pray the earlier iui will bring along your bfp!!!!


----------



## haj624

Tella said:


> Day - Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Haj - That is awesome news! The ball is heading for your bfp!
> 
> Ash - GL wiht your IUI, i pray the earlier iui will bring along your bfp!!!!

Thanks Tella!!! Hows PUPO going???


----------



## diliapickle

Ash - Those are awesome follie sizes! I hope the change in time is what does it for you! FX!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ash- great follicles :) fx this is the one!

Daydream- bet you are on :cloud9:

Haj- good to hear things are in the works :) come on bfp.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:bfn: and absolutely devastated :cry: but we have a plan. Since my cycle has been good for months we are going to try naturally Mays cycle and if we do not get preggers we will try another cycle of IUI with injectables in June. Hopefully we get a break from the bad luck.


----------



## daydream

:hugs: blue eyes That sounds like a good plan.


----------



## diliapickle

Blue eyes -:hugs: I'm so sorry you got a BFN! :( But glad you have a plan!


----------



## oneof14

I'm sorry blue eyes, at least you have a plan and with a plan in place, it may relax you so you can get your BFP naturally. I skipped this month and it relieves so much stress not worrying about follie size, lining and sperm count.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry blue eyes :hugs: I know what it's like when you invest so much to face that disappointment. I hope your plan works and a natural bfp is just around the corner for you!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Thank you all so much! Today I really thought to my self I could not log back in. :dohh:I was embarrassed of my post yesterday, i stated i thought we were going to get a positive beta only to get a :bfn: I have been feeling like I mind F ed myself into thinking I was preggers but then I realized that you all are beautiful people, have been through it and understand completely what I'm going through. :hugs: Again thank you all so very much! U and this site have kept me hopeful that one day it will work out for us.
Wishing you all good luck.
:dust:


----------



## Nicker

Blue eyes, I am so sorry. I know how you feel. I am glad you have a plan and Fx it works for you.


----------



## Nicker

I believe I have come to a decision. I think I always knew the answer but I think desperation was trying to deceive me. Come CD1, on or about June 21, I am going to tell my RE that I want to use the same protocol I used last time instead of increasing the dose of Repronex and hope the CoQ10, Omega3, and vitamin D are helping my remaining good eggs to mature without being compromised as they take there place in the ovulation que. I may ask for Menopur instead of repronex though.

I have a good feeling about my next cycle. If my cycle length stays consistent for the next this cycle and the next, CD1 would be June 21 making my due date March 28. March 28 would be my Dad's birthday.

I got a massage today. I am a little hurtin' from it. My shoulders, neck, and back are pretty knotted. She thinks I should see a chiropractor. I have always been scared of chiropractors. She saw prenatal vitamins on my drug list. She was very interested in the whole IUI procedure and was really quite excited for me.


----------



## Wishin4abb

Hello ladies! Let me see if I can catch up...

Ash Congrats on ur Engagement! That's soooo Exciting! N nice follies!

Tella PUPO! Love the Attitude =)

Blue Eyes sorry about ur bfn =(

Daydream Soooo exciting, can't wait to hear future updates =)

Sorry if I missed someone! 

AFM... I'm currently cd10 go in tomorrow for u/s follie check and iui sat likely ,last month I was ready to O before I even triggered n I went in less than 24hrs later for my iui n that's the cycle I got my bfp in so I'm really looking foward to seeing what my follies look like tomorrow... Always look foward to everyone's updates! I'll check back in tomorrow after my appt =)


----------



## Wishin4abb

Nicker TTC takes a great toll on our emotional n physical states. Making tough decisions causes so much stress. I know that for me at least.... A message sounds great! Hope it helped you! =)


----------



## Step Mummy

ashknowsbest said:


> Yeah, FX for you, relax and keep thinking positive, and hopefuly your dreams will be answered!x


----------



## Step Mummy

Nicker;

I am glad to hear you have a plan, FX for you xx


----------



## Step Mummy

daydream said:


> Hi ladies, just got back from my scan and I have ONE healthy little baby with a heartbeat. The best little thing I've ever seen or heard. Scans are in my journal. This really is real!

Oh WOW that must be amazing, and after all it has taken to get here, completely unbelievable.
Congratulations, enjoy every moment!


----------



## Step Mummy

Blue eyes 81 said:


> :bfn: and absolutely devastated :cry: but we have a plan. Since my cycle has been good for months we are going to try naturally Mays cycle and if we do not get preggers we will try another cycle of IUI with injectables in June. Hopefully we get a break from the bad luck.

I am so sorry for you, I know how hard it is to keep failing! FX you will make it natrually as that would be wonderful.


----------



## Nicker

Step I believe it is the right plan for me. I know it is the decision I can live with.


----------



## Nicker

Good luck Ash!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just got back from insem and things went well. DF's sperm count post wash was 97.5 million which is the best its been and they said everything looked fine with me so, now the TWW begins. Honey told me to stay in bed and relax all day so the spermies can get where they need to be, he's so sweet! I'm not going to argue with laying in bed all day :)


----------



## oneof14

Ash, that's great! You cant get any better than your follies and you OH's counts!! This is your month!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks oneof14 , I hope so. I have my fingers crossed. OH is being very positive as am I this cycle so this really might be it but only time will tell!


----------



## daydream

FX Ash! Go spermies go!


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all. The weekend is pretty much here so I'll have time to catch up on this post as it moves really quickly!

I had my first scan yesterday for this cycle. My lining was a bit too thin but have 3 follicles growing. Unfortunately it is a Bank Holiday weekend in the UK and there is a high chance I'm going to ovulate over the weekend when the department is closed. I have to hope now that the first time I see the smiley face is on Monday as they will do IUI on Tuesday.

If I see the smiley face tomorrow or Sunday it is just 'homework'. If I have the IUI and it doesn't work I'm going to be given injectables next time instead of clomid by tablet.


----------



## notoptimistic

I hope it's not too late, but I am going in for my iui tomorrow morning. I am definitely concerned with the timing. Ever since the false positive opk on monday, if been having my blood tested daily to detect the surge. Anyway, Monday it was 9.3, tues 7.9, wednesday 9.6, yesterday 17.1 (they didn't consider that a surge) and then today 84.6. I hope it's not too late tomorrow morning to catch the egg. I'm nervous!!


----------



## diliapickle

Ash - Good luck!! Go spermies go! 

Lou - Good luck hope the timing works so it doesn't conflict with the bank holiday! FX!

notoptimistic - Hope the timing is good for you too and that it is not too late! FX this is it for you :)


----------



## Nicker

Notoptimistic good luck :)


----------



## ellemar

Just had to check in on this thread - Can't wait to see some BFPs soon ladies!! FX for everyone...!!

My IVF planning is on it's way - started BC, and am going in for a June/July transfer.... I'll keep checking back!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ash- that's great news! Take it easy and this cycle sounds like its yours. You still BDing tonight anyways?

Lou- what sizes were the follies? As to them not accomidating women's cycles, that's [email protected]! Places who deal with fertility should be respectful and have someone available.

Not2optimistic- sounds great for timing! Good luck with your IUI! And be optimistic this time, will ya! Lol :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hopeful - yes we'll probably BD tonight anyways :) We have a lot to celebrate and we try not to just BD when we're TTC ya know? But yes I'm positive that this will be it this time around :)


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful how are things going with you and baby? You are right around 18 weeks now aren't you? Must be due for a scan soon??


----------



## georx

Congrats! I'm starting IVF this cycle after 3 BFNs after IUI + femara.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks for asking Nicker :) your good, I'm 17 weeks 5 days so Sunday is 18 weeks.
I feel like I'm getting huge all of a sudden, but I know it's not that bad, it's all in my head. I go on May 15th for my next ultrasound. I'll be able to find our gender too :) at first so much was different that I thought girl, now I'm not so sure. It's weird with my son I just knew, this time I'm clueless. I've finally gained back some energy now, sorry I've been quite hit or miss on commenting but to be honest I was just so bloody tired.
I am here though and I'm in all of your corners cheering on those BFP's! I need some more bump buddies out of you ladies.


----------



## miss_f

Hi ladies! I really need some advice. I went in today (cd11) for my ultrasound and found that I have 5 possible follicles between 14 and 23 mm. Because the one was so big she wanted my to come in tomorrow morning for my iui. I am not able to because I have graduation for my master's degree. She is now having me trigger tonight and then go in on Sunday morning for the iui, although she said I will more than likely ovulate before then. I don't think I will because last month with 5 follicles over 20mm I ovulated at exactly 36 hours. Anyways, the problem is that she said my lining is thin at just over 6 mm. So I am wondering if I should even have the iui or not. Part of me thinks I've already spent a lot of money this month what's another $300 and the othe part says don't even bother. I would love to know what you ladies think about the iui. Aso do you think I have a chance with such thin lining? Thank you in advance for your thoughts. 

PS: My RE said next month that she will not give me Clomid since it has made my lining thin.


----------



## Nicker

Miss_F - I'm not a doctor but I would think perhaps you might lose the 23mm before Sunday but Sunday sounds like good timing for the other four to me! I know that my doctor always gives progesterone suppositories to make your body make a nice hospitable uterus for implantation. Someone else will need to help me out here but I believe it is estrogen that some docs will give (??) to improve lining. I don't know how that works though. 

Hopeful - So you are going to find out if it is a boy or a girl. That is so exciting!! A brother for your little guy would be nice but a girl might be nice for mom?


----------



## Nicker

Welcome georx :)


----------



## miss_f

Nicker said:


> Miss_F - I'm not a doctor but I would think perhaps you might lose the 23mm before Sunday but Sunday sounds like good timing for the other four to me! I know that my doctor always gives progesterone suppositories to make your body make a nice hospitable uterus for implantation. Someone else will need to help me out here but I believe it is estrogen that some docs will give (??) to improve lining. I don't know how that works though.
> 
> Hopeful - So you are going to find out if it is a boy or a girl. That is so exciting!! A brother for your little guy would be nice but a girl might be nice for mom?

Thanks Nicker. I asked her today if there was anything I could do to make it thicker and she said no, although I have been reading that many doctors would prescribe estrogen for a few days to thicken it. I think I will ask her if she will at least give me progesterone after to help. I'm not sure if she will go for it though.


----------



## Nicker

My RE acknowledges that Clomid causes lining issues and that is why progesterone is important. He still prescribes progesterone without Clomid because it still helps make a hospitable environment. If I ever manage to get pg I will do progesterone for the dirt trimester.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hehe, I love computer mistakes and autocorrect blunders, the 'dirt' trimester, lol, well I did kinda feel like dirt for a while.

I'm happy with either one, boy or girl, I'm just one of those people who has to be prepared.

Miss_f- I would say its okay. A 6mm lining is passable but a big thin, but I know people who've become preggers on that. Also 36 hour timing worked for me :) are you going to take pregesterone? I think your lining may build a tad bit by tomorrow. It's totally up to you but I'd not throw away a cycle cause of that. If your doc thought it was a waste he wouldn't perform it in good faith, or least I hope.


----------



## Nicker

He he oops. You can tell when I post from my phone. When I look back I always shake my head and think man I look like an idiot.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Not at all, for once it's not on me :) don't you remember my classic 'lab wiener' remark! :haha:


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks Nicker, Hopeful42nd and Diliapickle. The iui went smoothly this morning unlike last time. They were able to get the catheter in right away this time. I've been having some menstrual like mild cramps throughout the day today, even before I had the iui. I wonder what that's all about? When I told the doctor that my lh shot up to 84.6 yesterday morning she seemed surprised and encouraged by that. I got 27 million fully motile sperm today from dh. Please, please, please let this be the one!!! I don't dare be optimistic - wouldn't want to have to change my screenname - too much of a hassle.


----------



## diliapickle

Good luck! Hope this is it for you! Could the cramping have been ovulation pains? Then the timing sounds like would be perfect! FX for you!


----------



## Lou1234

Hopeful I think the largest on Thursday was 15. I think I had a few last time at that stage but only one actually carried on to full size.

I'm really hoping that going on the theory that they grow about 2mm per day (I might be making that up but I'm sure I read that somewhere) that it will work out and I'll see my smiley face on Monday or Tuesday morning.


----------



## Nicker

That was a good one. LOL. There was the trigger shit too that made me laugh.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Totally forgot that one. Nice :) :haha:


----------



## L4hope

Notoptomistic sounds like your IUI had good timing! Glad to hear it went smoothly this time. 

Diliapickle how are you doing with the tww? I'm really hoping this second week goes fast for us!!


----------



## diliapickle

I have been doin ok the time is just dragging! How about you? Any symptoms or anything? I had a temp drop today which is really weird so not sure what that is about. I doubt implantation as I thought it would be too early for that so probably a fluke.


----------



## L4hope

The time has felt pretty tortuous for me too. Trying to keep busy though. No symptoms for me at this point, but I try not to think to much into it so I don't get my hopes up too much. The month I got pregnant I thought I was getting AF because of my symptoms. Just feeling tired...but I'm on progesterone suppositories. We'll find out soon and I'm really really hoping for some good news!!


----------



## L4hope

Oh and not too sure about the temp thing as I don't do BBT myself. It does say implantation can happen 6-10 days post ovulation so maybe it's an early implanter!


----------



## miss_f

I had iui #2 this morning. The timing was perfect because I started feeling ovulation pain right before. I also was able to get progesterone for the 2ww so I am hoping that will help with my lining. She did tell me that she had a patient a couple of years ago who had a successful pregnancy with a 6 mm lining, so I am trying to be optimistic. Thanks for everyone's advice. Let the 2ww begin!


----------



## Nicker

Yay Miss F!! Fx for you.


----------



## diliapickle

L4- I hope that in 8 days we both get our good news! :) 

Miss f-glad the IUI went well! Hope the TWW goes quickly for you!


----------



## Wishin4abb

Hopeful Exciting time for you to find out if you're having a lil boy or lil girl! Can't wait to hear the news =)

Miss F Happy TWW! FX for U =)

AFM... So I went for my follie check Friday n I so thought I would trigger n go in for my iui next day but to my surprise my follies weren't ready. I think it has to do with the fact that I normally only have 1 good follie made n this time I have 3, two 10's n one 12 so I go back Monday n iui hopefully Wednesday. My cycles have been very consistant, all 3 cycles I've had my iui on Saturday which is good for me cuz getting time off at work is like pulling teeth! So now I'm dreading having to ask for time off this week =\ Wish me LUCK!


----------



## Nicker

GL wishin!


----------



## sandlin

Hi ladies after a devastating bfn I m in for iui in may...started with letrozol today..since last 2 times I developed more than 6 follicles Dr refused to give me trigger. This time he has reduced the dosage lets c today is cd2 will go in for a scan on cd10. Good luck to all


----------



## notoptimistic

l4hope - thanks ...this is going to be a very long 2ww. I've been obsessing over things that may have gone wrong this time. For example, when I retreived the test tube from the lab with dh's washed sperm, I was told to put it in my bra and walk it down the hall where i'd have my iui. Well, I did that very carefully, worried that it would fall out, and then it took a while for the doc to actually see me. When the doctor and nurse finally arrived, I had forgotten about the test tube in my bra and I instinctively lay down until the nurse prompted me to give it to her so i quickly sat up. Now I'm wondering if the fact that the test tube was tilted sideways would have killed off some sperm! crazy right?


----------



## Nicker

Good luck Sandlin.


----------



## Nicker

Tella - Tomorrow is the big day isn't it???? I can't wait to hear! Fx for you!


----------



## Chiles

I don't think I update you ladies. I didnt go through with the follicle reduction. I freaked out at the last minute. I had 8 already mature, and 16 other ones right behind it. I wished we could have converted to IVF this cycle but was unable to do so. So the cycle ended up being cancelled. We are thinking about IVF june or July. My new insurance will cover the procedure. Until then we will be going on a nice little break


----------



## L4hope

notoptimistic said:


> l4hope - thanks ...this is going to be a very long 2ww. I've been obsessing over things that may have gone wrong this time. For example, when I retreived the test tube from the lab with dh's washed sperm, I was told to put it in my bra and walk it down the hall where i'd have my iui. Well, I did that very carefully, worried that it would fall out, and then it took a while for the doc to actually see me. When the doctor and nurse finally arrived, I had forgotten about the test tube in my bra and I instinctively lay down until the nurse prompted me to give it to her so i quickly sat up. Now I'm wondering if the fact that the test tube was tilted sideways would have killed off some sperm! crazy right?

I'm sure the little swimmers were just fine! But I think we tend to worry about every little thing. I've been worried about running even though I know that it's something my body is used to. I've been walking mostly but did jog slowly for 30 minutes on Friday. It's hard not to question everything we do!


----------



## notoptimistic

l4hope - I hear ya! I'm definitely a worrywart. Once I get my bfp, the next thing I will then worry about the possibility of another miscarriage. I'm thinking I may need to talk to a therapist at that point (if I ever get there). About the running - I was told after my iui that I can do light exercise but just keep my heart rate under 140. I don't think a light jog would hurt ..


----------



## L4hope

I feel the same way! Dying to get my bfp but will be scared to get through the first trimester after having a m/c. My doctor has me on progesterone suppositories right now as a precautionary measure and he said that when I'm pregnant he will keep me on it until I get to ten weeks to help prevent miscarriage. Not sure if you're taking it or not, but something to consider!


----------



## aintlifegrand

So IUI didnt work, and my husband had to leave town this month the day before we were supposed to go in. Very annoying to say the least


----------



## drsquid

im starting to start thinking again about the ttc thing. start lupron friday. kinda enjoying the break


----------



## Nicker

Chiles - Keep us in the loop. 

Squid - you doing IVF this time?

Tella - Worried about you. Where are you girl?

Tomorrow my ttc break is half over. If all goes according to plan I should start stimming in 34 days.


----------



## Nicker

Aintlifegrand :hug:


----------



## drsquid

nicker- yup. doing lupron starting the 11th,. then hopefully get my period the 21st and go for us on the 22nd (i leave for philly at midnight that night so it could be a problem). then start stims june 1 for er the week of june 11.. im sorta worried about doing the hormones again. was telling the doc that i was down on the progesterone and he said wait til you do the injections of it.. sigh


----------



## Nicker

Why can't you still use the suppositories Squid?


----------



## drsquid

he had me order both but i guess with ivf they have you do the injections. who knows. i just ordered what they told me to, and winced at the bill. i need to ask them if they will roll the 2 us i had for this canceled cycle into the overall ivf bill (since that covers all the us)


----------



## Tella

My Beta just came back negative same as the digi i did this morning. :cry: I dont think i can posibly cry more without dehidrating :cry:

Only have a follow appointment on the 24th, so now i have to sit around and wait for answers. Im so annoyed at them right now, i had egg quality issues and if i want to go for #2 in June, i want to start meds asap! Not 2 weeks before im suppose to start my IVF cycle. All meds take like 30days to start taking effect. 

So if i have things right we only gonna be able to start with #2 in July then. Especially if he wants to change the protocol to a long one instead of short.


----------



## Nicker

Tella :hug: I am so sorry.


----------



## diliapickle

Tella- I am so so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

:hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry Tella


----------



## ashknowsbest

tella - :hugs:


----------



## isela

Tella... so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I am SOOOO sorry Tella!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:hugs: So sorry Tella :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So not fair :( yet again very sorry it didn't work this time :hugs:


----------



## sandlin

Telly ....hugs :(


----------



## Step Mummy

Tella - sorry it didn't work this month, thinking of you x


----------



## Step Mummy

AFM: Day 8 today, had follie scan, they found one 8m on the right but could not find the left side at all - which was strange - but she said not unusual so do another injection tomorrow then back in on Friday for another scan. The good news is that 6 months ago I had a cyst on the left side, and they couldn't see that either, so FX that has disappeared too!

Feeling strangely, in my subconcious that this time will work, it's quite a odd feeling, I keep thinking that this will work, then my concious flits in and goes wow slow down!! not had this feeling before so perhaps this means this time will work???


----------



## sam79

Tella - so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## notoptimistic

l4hope - there was no discussion for me about going on progesterone. I think my doc assumes my progesterone levels are fine since I usually have a solid 14 day luteal phase!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Step mummy- they always had a hard time with my left side too. The ultrasound tech would have me prop up on my elbows while she scanned me and low and behold, worked every time.

Not2optimistic- great leutal phase but really that doesn't mean your progesterone is fine. Did they test it 7dpo?


----------



## notoptimistic

hopeful - they never tested my progesterone. I'm sure there's some explanation as to why they didn't. Perhaps it's a combination of things, like the fact that I've been pregnant twice and I didn't lose those babies that early. We know that the first one miscarried because it was an xxy, so that wouldn't indicate a progesterone issue. For the second one, I imagine it wasn't a progesterone issue either because the baby at 11.5 weeks had only recently died and I hadn't even started miscarrying it - it was like my body wanted to hold onto it. I could see it clearly on the ultrasound. I'm no doctor though, so who knows if this is why they don't suspect a progesterone issue?


----------



## Nicker

Totally not ttc related post. I am tired of not getting a good flipping hair cut or the couloir I want. So getting my hair done again right now. Told her what colour I want. Told her I want blonde foils. New hairdresser this time. Last time the stylist gave me a red skunk stripe accross the front. It was fugly. When I sat down today I told her I hate the stripe. She puts the colour on and I have two little pieces of foil in the front. Now instead of a red stripe I will have a friggin blonde streak. Even more skunky. WTF?!?! I said so I am jut going to have the one strip. She is like yes that's all we can do with short hair or else it looks leopardy. Hello? Maybe you you should have said that sooner? I guess I looked like leopard for years.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker- that blows! I wouldn't pay them till they did it right. My friend had an issue like that recently asking for peekaboos. The girl did super chunky foils and put a huge one or two right on top of her head. She spoke to the manager all upset and refused to pay for their mistake. She went to another hairdresser who felt bad for her and did an all over colour as close as possible to her natural, and the peekaboos for $35. Not bad. She did great. She is totally going to her next time.


----------



## Nicker

Okay. Turned out better than I thought. The blonde didn't come out right over the re streak so she changed it to a mahogany instead. Time will tell if I like the cut. The stylist gets three tries at cutting my hair. I think the cut is going to be good. I not three strikes and she is out too!!


----------



## drsquid

i havent cut my hair in years cause i got tired of crap haircuts. it used to always be super super short and now it is pretty long (but curly so not too long). this is easier. wash and go, or ponytail


----------



## Nicker

Oh if this stylist doesn't work out I'm going long again.


----------



## diliapickle

Glad the haircut worked out! and I agree with three strike rule!


----------



## fertilesoul

Tella I am so sorry dear :hugs:


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi girls. 

I went for my cd 12 scan today. Been taking clomid from cd3-7, for the first time.
I've got too many follicles :(
5 on each side so we have to abandon this cycle. I'm so upset.

Has anyone been in this situation? What will happen next? I was only on 50 mg clomid. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated :)


----------



## sandlin

Hey hi wannaBaum...I also had too many follicles my doc said we can still go ahead with the iui but he won't give me the trigger shot he wanted me to ovulate naturaly. But it's difficult to catch ovulation specially if lh kit doesn't catch the surge


----------



## bastetgrrl

WANBMUM said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> I went for my cd 12 scan today. Been taking clomid from cd3-7, for the first time.
> I've got too many follicles :(
> 5 on each side so we have to abandon this cycle. I'm so upset.
> 
> Has anyone been in this situation? What will happen next? I was only on 50 mg clomid.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated :)

I had too many follies on my first IUI cycle using gonal f. He "cancelled" cycle meaning there was no IUI done and I had to wait it out to O on my own. 

As far as what will happen next with the dose of clomid that you are on, I'm not sure. I've heard of ladies having to take 25mg (cutting the pill in half).


----------



## Hopeful42nd

sam79 said:


> Tella - so sorry hun :hugs:




WANBMUM said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> I went for my cd 12 scan today. Been taking clomid from cd3-7, for the first time.
> I've got too many follicles :(
> 5 on each side so we have to abandon this cycle. I'm so upset.
> 
> Has anyone been in this situation? What will happen next? I was only on 50 mg clomid.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated :)

Hmm, 5 on each side, but in mature range? How big are the follicles. Generally not all will make it to mature. I used to get 2-3 mature ones and a few or more 9-14 or 15 mm that stopped developing. I would do bloodwork each day to detect natural surge for IUI. When you o naturally, generally you can only release one or two max, with trigger most mature ones.


----------



## WANBMUM

Thanks girls :)
The plan is I have to get day 21 bloods to confirm ovulation. Then next cycle they want to try NO meds and monitoring to see if I can do it without the meds. I suppose they are trying to get familiar with my cycle. Next month I could have nothing :( I suppose I will just have to wait and see. 
It's ironic as all I was worried about was not having enough if any follicles, it didn't even cross my mind I might have too many!


----------



## WANBMUM

The smallest was 16mm, majority mainly in the mid 20's though. 
I know I can't believe it either. 
I know the reality is that out of those only one could ovulate but they won't risk the chance of multiples through IUI.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Whoa! That's pretty crazy that they were that big! Why did they put you on clomid? Did they offer to convert this cycle to IVF cycle since there were so many mature follies?


----------



## WANBMUM

When they originally checked my follicles when I was having fertility tests, they were concerned as they said they could only see one follicle on one side. No others. So I guess that's why I was on clomid. 
We are doing IUI with donor through a clinic. 
No mention of IVF nor was I given an alternative.
I'm still in shock, I feel quite down that we have to wait another month, but I guess when you've waited 4 years, what's another month!


----------



## Step Mummy

Ah Wannabmum I am sorry, I can't believe how frustrating this must be. Make sure they reconsider the drunk intake next month so this doesn't happen again, it's not very good of the clinic not to have picked this up for you earlier and get you on the right dose.
Thinking of you xx


----------



## WANBMUM

Thanks step mummy. 
I know, the more I'm thinking about it, the more annoyed I am as originally I was going to go in on cd8, but they said there was no need, cd 12 was early enough. But some ladies have IUI on cd 10 or 12, so if they did get me in early this might not have been a wasted cycle. 
And what worries me more is next month without meds I might only have 1 follicle, so my chances are minimized completely, then what? 
I guess I will have to wait and see. My hubby is not to happy and thinks we should change clinics.


----------



## singleTTC78

This is my first IUI and I'm a wreck/excited! AF started on the 9th, so now I am waiting until Sunday to start Letrozole, then a U/S on the 18th and than......... 
I have never been preggo or tried before now......I have all the tests done and everything looks "text book" according to my doctor. Is there anything I can or should do to prepare my body and mind? (other than the usual vitamins and such.) Any advice and guidance would be greatly appreciated . 

I am excited to be on this journey with you all!!!!!!

Lots of dust for all!!!!!!!


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all.

I had IUI number 2 on Wednesday so I'm currently in my TWW! 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## sandlin

Tomm my last femara inj and then day after scan to check the follies. I hope atlest this time I don't have too many follies n my Dr gives me the trigger


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

:hi: I'm waiting to have unmedicated IUI #3 - should be tomorrow or Tuesday. If this doesn't work we'll be onto IVF....


----------



## AMP26

Finally started my period on Saturday! So hopefully I'll be able to go in tomorrow for cd 3 bloods and ultrasound. I really hope that the cyst is gone and that we can move forward with IUI number two. My hubby did get me a baby for Mothers Day though... I got an adorable baby kitten!!!


----------



## Step Mummy

AMP. Yey, how cute, my brother just got a puppy for their kids, so cute, could cuddle it all day, Unfortunately not a baby substitute though otherwise I would want one. FX for u. 

I went in for my scan on sat am and they said come back Monday for another scan, I had 2 follies on my left the biggest was 15.5' and another small one on the right. Today the scan showed I had just OV'd, but they told me that this was good as doing iui at this stage often works so they rushed me in for the iui.

So all went smoothly, I have a brain like a sieve (it's the drugs!) so I can't remember the figures but I remember 3 out of 4 going in the right direction and we could see them swim towards the eggie.

I learnt a new thing this month you might find interesting; they have changed the time the trigger is done at my clinic, they used to do 36 hours, but they said that it is more successful doing it less time between! But of course I never got to experience this.

So now in the dreaded TWW for the forth time.

Big FX for all of us in this time and those getting towards this stage. X


----------



## diliapickle

Well IUI#4 was a bust. Got a big ol negative this morning. This means I am now IVF bound... 

L4? How about you?? You did blood this morning right? When do you find out? I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## L4hope

Good luck to those starting their tww. 

Afm, just got bfn confirmed with bloodwork. I'm starting to feel defeated and losing hope.


----------



## singleTTC78

diliapickle said:


> Well IUI#4 was a bust. Got a big ol negative this morning. This means I am now IVF bound...
> 
> L4? How about you?? You did blood this morning right? When do you find out? I have my fingers crossed for you!

I'm so sorry:hugs:


----------



## singleTTC78

L4hope said:


> Good luck to those starting their tww.
> 
> Afm, just got bfn confirmed with bloodwork. I'm starting to feel defeated and losing hope.

I' sorry to hear that:hugs:


----------



## diliapickle

L4 - I am so sorry! I am right there with you! really hard to find hope today... are you doing another IUI or moving to IVF?? :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Sorry dilia! This is just so heartbreaking. I am going to switch to all injectable medications and IUI. If I could afford it I would prob just move on to IVF. If it comes down to that for us I'm not sure we will be able to do it without taking time to save money. Are you paying out of pocket? For me, starting injectables they have to take a month to get me regulated so I won't have my next iui till the end of June. Do you know how things will go for you? I don't know much about ivf at this point.


----------



## diliapickle

I have done injectables and responded well so they don't think there is anything else I can do for IUI and I need to move on. I do pay all out of pocket so will be taking a break to save for IVF. I am hoping that we can save it by Septemberish to start again in the Fall... 

I hope injectables does the trick for you!! I produced good follies when I did it. But we just still have sperm issues that they can't swim properly!


----------



## daydream

stepmummy - So glad you were able to get the IUI today! Sounds like it was perfect timing!

Dilla- :hugs: sorry for the BFN, excited to see your IVF journey and your very soon BFP!

L4 - :hugs: sorry for the BFN for you as well. injectibles + IUI is what did the trick for us, so I have very high hopes for you! We did gonal f 150iu for CD3-CD8 and then CD9 we were ready to trigger for IUI morning of CD11 (36 hours later). When do you meet with your dr to get the plan for this cycle?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I am 10dpiui today and I took a test this morning and it was negative. I know I'm not totally out yet but I have lost hope. I'm going to keep testing up until I'm about 14 dpiui. I'm supposed to go in for a beta test on the 19th but I'm kinda thinking at this point AF will show. I'm getting the normal AF symptoms. The sore boobs, cramping on and off ... hm .... stupid!


----------



## daydream

Keep up the hope ash! my test on 10dpiui was so very very faint you could hardly see anything. I hope something shows up in the next couple of days.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks daydream I hope I'm wrong too and a line shows up tomorrow or the next day but I'm just not so sure. I'm calm, I mean, at least I have a plan if this didn't work but I'm ready for something to work already!


----------



## Step Mummy

diliapickle said:


> Well IUI#4 was a bust. Got a big ol negative this morning. This means I am now IVF bound... !

Ah love, I am so sorry, four goes is so tough, I am really thinking of you. It will happen, we r just being challenged(cruelly). Xx

L4 sorry to hear another fail.x

Ash, fx things improve over the next day or two. X


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So sorry dilla :hugs: , but IVF odds say you'll be preggers in no time. Can't wait to hear your news. So are they starting you right away to get those eggies ready or do they want a drug free month first?

Sorry L4hope- :hugs: it's hard to remain positive. I also didn't believe I'd have the option to move onto IVF. I'm so glad we got things worked out and I didn't have to face the possibility that I would have to stop.

Ash- I'm so hoping you see a bfp soon. It's hard when things don't seem to be going your way. I got very faint pos at 11dpo so it prob would have been net at 10 had I tested.


----------



## L4hope

diliapickle said:


> I have done injectables and responded well so they don't think there is anything else I can do for IUI and I need to move on. I do pay all out of pocket so will be taking a break to save for IVF. I am hoping that we can save it by Septemberish to start again in the Fall...
> 
> I hope injectables does the trick for you!! I produced good follies when I did it. But we just still have sperm issues that they can't swim properly!

Dilia, this is such a tough journey. All I can say is at least the percentage is much higher with ivf...I'm sorry you have to take time off to save money but I'm sure once you are ready it will do the trick for you! Will you be staying on and keeping in touch?


----------



## L4hope

Daydream, I talked to my doctor today. Now I'm not exactly sure what I want to do. They said I could try again this month with the clomid and Follistim injection combination. I respond to clomid and with the Follistim added my lining was much better. Obviously they say that all injectables increase your odds by 10% but it's also double the cost. And i hate the thought of having to wait 6 weeks before my next iui. I'm just not sure if I should try another month or move on now to injectables. I hate these decisions...I just want to be pregnant and stay that way for nine months!


----------



## diliapickle

Hopeful42nd said:


> So sorry dilla :hugs: , but IVF odds say you'll be preggers in no time. Can't wait to hear your news. So are they starting you right away to get those eggies ready or do they want a drug free month first?
> 
> Sorry L4hope- :hugs: it's hard to remain positive. I also didn't believe I'd have the option to move onto IVF. I'm so glad we got things worked out and I didn't have to face the possibility that I would have to stop.
> 
> Ash- I'm so hoping you see a bfp soon. It's hard when things don't seem to be going your way. I got very faint pos at 11dpo so it prob would have been net at 10 had I tested.

I am going to have to take a break and save up for the IVF as it is out of pocket. Hoping we can save up and be ready by September. Will find out more when I go to doctor this week how much exactly it will cost... my doctor was hoping he could get med costs down since I did respond well to them. 



L4hope said:


> diliapickle said:
> 
> 
> I have done injectables and responded well so they don't think there is anything else I can do for IUI and I need to move on. I do pay all out of pocket so will be taking a break to save for IVF. I am hoping that we can save it by Septemberish to start again in the Fall...
> 
> I hope injectables does the trick for you!! I produced good follies when I did it. But we just still have sperm issues that they can't swim properly!
> 
> Dilia, this is such a tough journey. All I can say is at least the percentage is much higher with ivf...I'm sorry you have to take time off to save money but I'm sure once you are ready it will do the trick for you! Will you be staying on and keeping in touch?Click to expand...

Thanks! I will be staying on and in touch and cheering that you all get your BFP! Every time I hear a BFP story it gives me hope! And I really hope I hear of yours next! :flower:


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies!!! I just got 2 :bfp: on hpts!!!! Beta tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Omg chiles! That's amazing! We're you in the game this cycle or was this a normal bd month? Congrats!


----------



## Chiles

My cycle was cancelled but we bd anyway. I guessed it worked. I am going in tomorrow to see if they will do bloodwork or u/s


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hmm, you thinking multiples since you had many follies?
I'm thrilled for you :) hope the beta goes well.
I have my ultrasound tomorrow. Find out gender :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Chiles said:


> Hey ladies!!! I just got 2 :bfp: on hpts!!!! Beta tomorrow!!!!!

Congrats :happydance: that is awesome news!


----------



## fertilesoul

Chiles, congrats girl! what perfect news!!!

Hopeful, any predictions on the sex? My anatomy scan is next week and I truly can't decide if I should find out...


----------



## fertilesoul

Dilia/L4: so very sorry. Hoping your BFP awaits soon...

Ash: keeping hope alive for you!


----------



## MommyMel

Chiles said:


> Hey ladies!!! I just got 2 :bfp: on hpts!!!! Beta tomorrow!!!!!

:happydance::bfp::happydance::yipee::headspin:

that is awesome news.......

big congrats to you,.....i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months ...
:hugs:


----------



## Tella

Chilles > :wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo:

Congrats!!!!!! I bet you never expected to see that after you have cancelled ur IUI! It is wonderful news!

Cant wait for Beta results!!!!

MommyMel > Your IVF time is coming quickly, next week you will start with all the meds and soon you will be joining all the bfp ladies!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well girls, I tested this morning 11dpiui and it's negative. This was my 3rd IUI with clomid where I've had 3 follicles. I'm pretty much going to have a consult with my doctor in the next few days once we know for sure it's negative (its still a little early but there's not even a hint of a line) and ask him is we can just skip the injectables round of IUI. I'm just not sure what that's going to change for us. I mean, we have always had about 3 follicles and my OH's sperm count has always been great. This time it was 97.5 million post wash! I don't understand so I would rather just get on with IVF ....


----------



## Tella

Sorry about the bfn Ash, but like you say it is still early. But i wish i started with my IVF earlier, like i wanted to after IUI#2 failed. But it is all in the past and we need to look forward.

I still hope you get a late bfp!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks Tella :hugs: I hope I get a late bfp too but I'm not counting on it. I'm pretty sure if my insurance will let them do the IVF he will .... they just need to get the approval from my insurance company.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Fertilsoul - no idea! Can't say I have a feeling either way, not like last time. I kinda want it to be girl but now because I said that it'll be a boy, lol. I go in 45 minutes, wish me luck!

Ash- sorry it's still bfn, but give it the few more days before you count yourself out. I know it's so hard, emotions are all over the map at this point. Lots of love is being sent your way, you'll get through whatever path is chosen for you. :hugs:


----------



## daydream

Congrats Chiles!!


----------



## Step Mummy

Chiles said:


> Hey ladies!!! I just got 2 :bfp: on hpts!!!! Beta tomorrow!!!!!

OMG is this a natural miracle we all dream of.... Wow congratulations, can't wait to hear more x


----------



## isela

Chiles...Congrats !! :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

ash- doc told me they did a study where they did 3 iui, then 3 injection iui then ivf or go straight to ivf.. it ended up cheaper to go straight to iui because people did not end up succeeding. id also say going to ivf is likely a better plan.


----------



## notoptimistic

If given the option to do either iui with injectables or ivf, partly because of my aversion to needles, I'd rather go right to IVF so at least I'd be subjecting myself to needles with a higher chances of success.


----------



## ashknowsbest

drsquid and notoptimistic - thanks for the advice! I agree with both you. I agree because if I'm going to do all of the needles I might as well do IVF and also I would rather have a better success rate if I'm going to be doing needles. Also, I'm not sure if this makes sense and I could totally be wrong since I'm not a doctor and don't know all about it, but I heard that injectables gives you better egg quality but they've checked my AMH which checks how many eggs I have and I'm just wondering, I'm 24, healthy and I just don't know if injectables is really going to make that much of a difference as far as egg quality goes. 

I'm pretty much 100% sure that if my insurance will approve IVF then I'm going to go straight to IVF rather than do injectables and IUI .... I mean, I've already done 3 IUI cycles with great follicle count and excellent sperm count so ... I feel like doing injectables and IUI is going to be a waste.


----------



## fertilesoul

Hopeful, how was your scan?!

Ash, so sorry about your BFN today. I holding onto hope for you that its not over yet for for this cycle.


----------



## Chiles

Thanks ladies. My Beta Results came back at 475 today!!! I have a repeat on thursday and 1st u/s weds to see how many sacks and exactly how far along I am... I am still in shock!!!


----------



## fertilesoul

Chiles WOW! That is a great number this early in the game. Are they putting you on progesterone too? I am so happy and excited for you. You so deserve this much anticipating ultrasound. Can't wait to hear more!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Chiles said:


> Thanks ladies. My Beta Results came back at 475 today!!! I have a repeat on thursday and 1st u/s weds to see how many sacks and exactly how far along I am... I am still in shock!!!


Congratulations Chiles, I am SOOOO happy for you!!


----------



## Tella

Wow that's is awesome Chiles! I'm gonna say atleast twins! :cloud9:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Congrats Chiles!! It would be awesome if you had more than one baby in there! 

AFM - 12dpiui, tested, BFN, am I surprised ... ? No .... Oh well, now I just want AF to get here so that I can move onto either the injectables with IUI or IVF ... I hate waiting all of the time!


----------



## L4hope

Ash sorry for your bfn. I feel the same way about waiting. I got my negative bloodwork Monday and I'm still waiting for that beotch af to show!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well. I would never wish this on anyone but I hope AF shows for you soon! My AF is normally very regular so I should be getting it on Saturday ...


----------



## notoptimistic

Ash - I am 11 dpiui and probably due sometime this weekend too. I won't be testing any time soon though b/c I can't stand to see the negatives. I'm supposed to call my doctor's office on Monday if I don't get my period by then and come in for bloodwork. If this one fails I do a third round of clomid/iui and meet with my doctor to come up with a plan in case the third doesn't work.


----------



## miss_f

Good Morning Ladies,

I am in need of your eyes and advice. I thought I was totally out this month as I had a 6 mm lining and have not had any symptoms (not even cramping) but this morning at 10 dpiui I got 3 BFPs.

I am trying not to get too excited because I am worried that it may be the trigger still. Last month I tested out the trigger from 2 dpt and at 6 dpt it was negative. I am not sure what brand or how much though because I didn't give it to myself. This month I took 10,000 iu? of Pregnyl. I am currently 11 1/2 days past trigger. I didn't test this month until 9 dpt using an IC and it was a very faint positive (6 hour hold in the afternoon). I tested again on 10 dpt (4 hour hold in the afternoon) using an IC and it looked negative. I waited till this morning to test at 11 1/2 dpt with first morning urine and a 6 hour hold using an IC and it looks positive although it is faint. I also took 2 more tests (Wondfo and FRER) and both were darker than the IC. So.... do you all think that this could still be from the trigger? I guess I will not know until I can test again and see if it gets darker. Thanks for your help! 

I am tryinig to post a couple of pics. If it works the one is of all the ICs from top 9 dpt, 10 dpt, and 11 1/2 dpt. The other is the tests from today.
 



Attached Files:







PG test 5-16.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 22









PG test 2 5-16.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Blue eyes 81

miss_f said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I am in need of your eyes and advice. I thought I was totally out this month as I had a 6 mm lining and have not had any symptoms (not even cramping) but this morning at 10 dpiui I got 3 BFPs.
> 
> I am trying not to get too excited because I am worried that it may be the trigger still. Last month I tested out the trigger from 2 dpt and at 6 dpt it was negative. I am not sure what brand or how much though because I didn't give it to myself. This month I took 10,000 iu? of Pregnyl. I am currently 11 1/2 days past trigger. I didn't test this month until 9 dpt using an IC and it was a very faint positive (6 hour hold in the afternoon). I tested again on 10 dpt (4 hour hold in the afternoon) using an IC and it looked negative. I waited till this morning to test at 11 1/2 dpt with first morning urine and a 6 hour hold using an IC and it looks positive although it is faint. I also took 2 more tests (Wondfo and FRER) and both were darker than the IC. So.... do you all think that this could still be from the trigger? I guess I will not know until I can test again and see if it gets darker. Thanks for your help!
> 
> I am tryinig to post a couple of pics. If it works the one is of all the ICs from top 9 dpt, 10 dpt, and 11 1/2 dpt. The other is the tests from today.

I really hope this it for you! Fxd
:dust:


----------



## daydream

that looks pretty dark for it to be trigger. The only thing to do is test again tomorrow and see! FX!! Also you're welcome to look at my journal to see how dark my tests were. Mine at 10dpo was much fainter than yours


----------



## diliapickle

Miss F- I hope that is your real BFP! It does seem dark to be trigger but you should know for sure tomorrow! FX for you!


----------



## Chiles

FX for you miss_F!!!!!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Miss F it looks pretty good to me. Hope it is confirmed tomorrow!!


----------



## fertilesoul

missF, fingers crossed. Looks very hopeful to me!


----------



## Tella

miss_f > I gonna go with a true bfp, it looks like there is progression. All my triggers was out by 7dpt and I doubt if it will be that dark on a IC if it was a trigger. FX'd, it is nice to see some bfps for IUI success cases!!!


----------



## AMP26

Trying to play catch up here! So sorry Ash that this IUI didn't work out for you! I hope that whatever you choose to do next will give you your BFP! 

Speaking of BFP's... CONGRATS to the new ones! So exciting and hopeful to see some success on this page!

AFM: On day 4 of my Tamoxifen. For the first time, my LH and FSH numbers where were they are supposed to be so I'm feeling hopeful! We're going to do back to back IUI's and I'm going to be taking progesterone this time around. I'm optimistic, but not crazy about it, which is a nice change from last time. I figure if this one fails, at least I still have my adorable kitten :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

It's okay AMP ... I just have to keep trucking along until I have success. I never thought this would be me ... but oh well, it is. 

FX'd this IUI is it for you! :)

When does IUI medication start? Is it on day 1 of your cycle?


----------



## AMP26

ashknowsbest said:


> It's okay AMP ... I just have to keep trucking along until I have success. I never thought this would be me ... but oh well, it is.
> 
> FX'd this IUI is it for you! :)
> 
> When does IUI medication start? Is it on day 1 of your cycle?

I start mine on day 3 so that was Monday for me. I talked the doctor into upping my dose this time around since I only had 1 mature follicle for the first IUI so I'm doing 30mg this cycle & I'm hoping I get two or three follicles! I go in for my scan on Monday and will probably have the first IUI either Tuesday night or Wed morning depending on how big my follicles are.


----------



## ashknowsbest

OOps I meant IVF meds ... ?


----------



## AMP26

ashknowsbest said:


> OOps I meant IVF meds ... ?

LOL! That I can't help you with!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I did some research and I'm pretty sure they start on the first day of AF.


----------



## Tella

ashknowsbest said:


> Yeah I did some research and I'm pretty sure they start on the first day of AF.

There is various different protocols when it comes to IVF. I was on the short one, so started wiht meds on CD3 till CD10 Trigger on CD11 and ER CD13.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tella - oh okay thanks !!


----------



## Nicker

OMG - Chiles I am do excited for you!!!

Hopeful - So??? I'm dying to know how it went. Pink or blue????

Ash, my last IUI I did an IVF protocol and started CD2

Yay Miss f

AFM I believe I am major pmsing. Grouchy, tired, stiff lower back, and two zits!!!


----------



## drsquid

i started lupron during my luteal phase about 10 days before af is expected (may 11 for expected af of may 21). im not doing stims til june 1 because i want to do er the week of june 11. but if you are using injections for iui i started cd 3


----------



## oneof14

I am doing the estrogen priming protocol and I start 1 week before my next AF is due. I am a little bummed, because I thought I would start now, as I am day 1 of AF.


----------



## miss_f

Thanks ladies. I'm starting to believe it is a :bfp:because I took 3 more tests this morning and all were darker than yesterday morning. :happydance: I called the doctor but they are refusing to let me do a blood test until 14 dpiui or later. So frustrating, it is going to be a long 4 days.


----------



## oneof14

Miss_f, that is such wonderful news!!!! Praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats Miss F! That is so great!! So happy to see more BFP's! hoping you have a nice sticky bean there! :)


----------



## sandlin

Great news missf all the best to u.....ladies have u felt the ovulation cramps before triggering urself


----------



## singleTTC78

Well, I ordered the DS this morning. I have a u/s tomorrow morning, then hopefully they,ll tell me when the IUI will be. I am a mix of different emotions!!!!!!


----------



## Jessie21

I would love to join this group. Its given me the spark of hope i needed. I start my first iui this month. nervous. I want my :bfp: so bad


----------



## Nicker

Welcome Jessie


----------



## Chiles

YAY Miss F


----------



## daydream

Chiles - second beta looks good! Can't wait for your ultrasound! Are you thinking maybe twinnies?


----------



## isela

miss_f...congrats :happydance:


----------



## Tella

miss_f > Just keep testing and post your pics of your tests for us :D

sandlin > I only had ovulation cramps 36-40hrs after trigger.

SingelTTC > GL with IUI next week!

Jessie > :welcome: Welcome to the thread, Gl with your IUI, hope you get your bfp!

Chiles > great 2nd beta!!! Cant wait to find out how many is in there :winkwink: Are you prepared for twins?

AFM > Started SMEP last night. Did my first OPK this morning and it is still negative not even close to positive, but we will get there. Will be giving this natural cycle all the chance it can get.


----------



## notoptimistic

Chiles- there have to be two in there!


----------



## miss_f

I decided that I could not wait until Monday for my beta test so I went got tests done by myself yesterday at 11 dpiui. I just got the results and wanted to share with you lovely ladies. HCG - 42 Progesterone - 65.4

I am pregnant, OMG! My tests have been getting darker too so I excited to find out what my beta will be on Monday. Thank you ladies for all of your support. I just want to say good luck to everyone waiting for their BFPs and don't give up hope. This was 2 years in the making for us and I had absolutely no symptoms during this tww. :dust:


----------



## Step Mummy

Oh wow miss f, I am so pleased for you, congratulations, so excited for you.
Best wishes, look after yourself as you are now pregnant, yey! Xx


----------



## diliapickle

Miss F - that is so wonderful! So happy you finally got your BFP!! :) Happy and healthy 9 months to you! :)


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful we haven't heard from you since before u/s so I am worried. You're in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## daydream

Nicker I looked up Hopeful's other posts and looks like she's got a little healthy girl. Glad all is okay, now come back to us Hopeful! :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All, Congrats Miss_F, I am so happy for you!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Shoot, I hit post too quickly! 

I went in for a day 3 baseline us after taking the last 2 months off. They found a small cyct (11x11) in my right ovary. Took blood to find out if it is producing hormones but that won't come back until Monday. So, they told me I could start taking the letrezole today but we have to wait on the Bravelle. I'm trying not to be as upset as I really feel. I don't want to take another month off but I guess we'll have to see what the bloodwork shows.

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## AMP26

Congrats Miss_F!!! Such great news for u!!!


----------



## Chiles

Tella said:


> miss_f > Just keep testing and post your pics of your tests for us :D
> 
> sandlin > I only had ovulation cramps 36-40hrs after trigger.
> 
> SingelTTC > GL with IUI next week!
> 
> Jessie > :welcome: Welcome to the thread, Gl with your IUI, hope you get your bfp!
> 
> Chiles > great 2nd beta!!! Cant wait to find out how many is in there :winkwink: Are you prepared for twins?
> 
> AFM > Started SMEP last night. Did my first OPK this morning and it is still negative not even close to positive, but we will get there. Will be giving this natural cycle all the chance it can get.




notoptimistic said:


> Chiles- there have to be two in there!


I am getting that alot on this board. I even have a bet that their triplets. lol. Twins would be fine, triplets will be okay. just hoping that is that and a healthy baby or babies. We have come up with a plan to start buying things when I am about 5 or 6 months if we have multiples so we want get stuck with a big list of things to get at one time. Wish I could shop away now. lol


----------



## fertilesoul

Congrats MissF!!!! :D


----------



## Chiles

Congrats miss f, another bump buddy!


----------



## singleTTC78

I am off for my IUI!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Af showed this morning right on schedule so I'm going to be started the injectables meds on Monday or Tuesday of this week :)


----------



## Chiles

Ash- goodluck, it did the trick for me. Which injectable are u taking?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'll be taking Gonal F and ovidrel for trigger. I hope it works because I am starting to lose hope that IUI will work at all!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

singleTTC78 said:


> I am off for my IUI!!!


How did everything go?


----------



## singleTTC78

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> singleTTC78 said:
> 
> 
> I am off for my IUI!!!
> 
> 
> How did everything go?Click to expand...

Thanks for asking......

It went good, I think. My nurse showed me the DS under the microscope, she said they looked really good. I had minor cramping but other than that i feel fine. I am now in my TWW and already driving myself crazy with the "what Ifs" :wacko:


----------



## Chiles

ashknowsbest said:


> I'll be taking Gonal F and ovidrel for trigger. I hope it works because I am starting to lose hope that IUI will work at all!

That's how I felt too I thought ivf was going to be my only hope. Out of my 5 cycles I only responded to 2. and the 2nd one they cancelled my iui. and we ended up pregnant. I am telling you I was not even expecting it, trying or whatever. I just so happen to be cramping very bad like af was coming but she nevered showed. I went to pick up my birthcontrol and 3 hpt. Tooked the 1sy one and burst into tears. Took another one and I was happy and nervous. I was at the RE office when they opened and they confirmed it. It will def happen.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well congrats to you, that is amazing! I just hope I can get those results! 

thanks for sharing though because it helps me keep the hope! I wish you the best and I really hope I can get my bfp like you! :hugs:


----------



## Chiles

You welcome ash! We also have a gonal girls thread. You can join over there if you like as well.


----------



## AMP26

I go in tonight for my cd10 scan! I hope I have some good follies. My first IUI I only had one and it was kind of small :growlmad: My right ovary has been a little sore so I'm hoping I have two LARGE follies on that side. We're hoping to do the IUI Wed morning & maybe Wed night. :thumbup:


----------



## diliapickle

Good Luck Amp! FX for you!


----------



## daydream

GL AMP!! Being sore is a good sign


----------



## AMP26

Only one :shrug: it's still a little small at 15.77. So we're going to do the IUIs on Thursday and Friday. My re told me to trigger 24 before IUI #1 then IUI #2 will be a full 24 hours after the first. Im not loving the timing because I think the second one will be a waste but I'm going to be good and do it his way. 

Since I'm not really responding that well to the pills though he did agree to move onto injectables if this cycle fails.


----------



## miss_f

I just got my second beta results back from 15 dpiui and they were 251! That is a doubling time of 36.06 hours. :happydance: Thanks everyone for your kind words and support.


----------



## daydream

AMP - Sorry to hear there's just one, I hope that one guy is nice and strong and gives you your BFP this cycle! If not, injectibles worked for me, so I have high hopes for you too.

Miss F - Yay! Congrats! H&H 9 months! What's your EDD based on your IUI date?


----------



## miss_f

daydream said:


> AMP - Sorry to hear there's just one, I hope that one guy is nice and strong and gives you your BFP this cycle! If not, injectibles worked for me, so I have high hopes for you too.
> 
> Miss F - Yay! Congrats! H&H 9 months! What's your EDD based on your IUI date?

Thank you! Based on my iui/o date I am due January 27th.


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - did you respond well to the clomid and it just didn't work ?


----------



## daydream

I did Femara (my RE prefers that because it has less side effects than clomid). My first cycle I did get two follicles, but then the second I only got one. She didn't like how I was responding to the Femara, so that's why she suggested the gonal f.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh ok. I was just curious because I did 3 cycles on clomid and they didn't work even though I responded well so now were moving onto injectables.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So I do not know what to think.....:shrug: I saw my doc yesterday for another consult because I wanted to jump from clomid to injectables. He did an ultrasound first and I ovulated already this month and still have at least 5 follies on each side most being around 15. After that he told me he wants me on clomid this cycle because I have so many follies and he worries that injectables would guarantee a multiple birth. I am concerned because this will be my 5th round of clomid. The first bfn the second bfp but miscarried :cry: 3rd and 4th bfn. I am starting to wonder if clomid is going to get me pregnant again which is why I wanted to try injectables. If you were in my situation would you push for the injectables or trust that the clomid will work?


----------



## diliapickle

Blue Eyes - That is a tough decision. I think it also depends on how comfortable you are with the risk of multiples. Is there a way to do a lower dose of injectables maybe? I actually did a clomid and injectable cycle which gave me good follicles (still was BFN but that is due to bad swimmers). Good luck as you work through this decision! 

AFM - just got back from my doctor consult for IVF. It will cost $14,000 so we will be taking a break to save and go for it in October. I got my whole protocol today though which was nice though just got me excited and ready to do it now! Dang insurance not covering anything! But at least I have a plan now and maybe it will be a blessing in disguise to have the summer off.


----------



## daydream

I feel like the injectibles in general work better just because your lining is not as depleted like it can be with clomid. There's going to be a risk of multiples with clomid or injectibles, so I don't know why your dr would be afraid of that. Just get monitored early to see how many follicles are growing. Mine were ready to trigger at CD9. Injections worked for me, so I obviously support them ;)


----------



## ashknowsbest

well I hope injectables works for me too, my lining was always GREAT on clomid. This last cycle it was 12mm


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies just stopping in to remind you all that I will have my u/s tomorrow so I will be sure to update you all. And I will stick around to root you all on....:dust:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All, I got home from the hospital a little while ago. My brother and sister in law just made me an Auntie again today. I got to take my almost 2 yr old niece to meet her baby sister. Super sweet and I'm very happy for them, but also a bit jealous.

I got a call from the RE yesterday that the cyst wasn't one to worry about so I started the Bravelle today. Just gave myself the my first shot. I go in Saturday for an us and bloodwork to see how many follies. I'm hoping the 4th IUI does the trick.


----------



## daydream

Chiles - GL today! Excited to hear how many sacs they see


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Chiles said:


> Hey ladies just stopping in to remind you all that I will have my u/s tomorrow so I will be sure to update you all. And I will stick around to root you all on....:dust:


Good Luck today!! I can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## singleTTC78

Chiles said:


> Hey ladies just stopping in to remind you all that I will have my u/s tomorrow so I will be sure to update you all. And I will stick around to root you all on....:dust:


Good Luck, can't wait for an update

:happydance:


----------



## L4hope

Babyonmyown, it's hard not to feel a little jealous when you've been trying for so long. I'm battling with going to our friends first birthday party for their son. Of course the party is two days after my bloodwork for thus cycle. Obviously if it's positive I'll be fine, but if not I'm not sure I'll bd able to go and not cry! Anyways...glad to hear your cyst isn't getting in the way with moving forward this month!!


----------



## L4hope

Chilis waiting for your update!!


----------



## diliapickle

Babyonmyown & L4 - Good luck for your next cycles! I hope they are the ones to get you that BFP!! 

Chilies - can't wait to hear how doctor was!! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just got a call from my doctors nurse because a couple of weeks ago I got blood drawn tO test for certain genetic disorders and the results are in and I'm positive for cystic fibrosis. I'm sad about it but not too mix because if my OH doesn't have it were fine but if he does come back positive for it then we will have to do ivf so they can test the eggs for it before they transfer them back to uterus. Ah it's all crazy. So if he's positive we will most likely be canceling this IUI cycle since we don't really want to bring a child that will suffer into the world.


----------



## singleTTC78

ashknowsbest said:


> I just got a call from my doctors nurse because a couple of weeks ago I got blood drawn tO test for certain genetic disorders and the results are in and I'm positive for cystic fibrosis. I'm sad about it but not too mix because if my OH doesn't have it were fine but if he does come back positive for it then we will have to do ivf so they can test the eggs for it before they transfer them back to uterus. Ah it's all crazy. So if he's positive we will most likely be canceling this IUI cycle since we don't really want to bring a child that will suffer into the world.

Ash- I'm sorry about the minor setback. But its just that!!!! a very minor set back!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I know it just seems like one thing after another lately!!! But I know if he doesn't come back positive all of this stress is for nothing so im trying to not get too stressed out yet.


----------



## Chiles

It was only one baby!!!! sorry for not updating you all earlier


----------



## daydream

Wow! Bummer it's not twinnies, though I know I had a huge sense of relief when I found out it was just one. One healthy little baby is all we can hope for :) Congrats!


----------



## Chiles

I was a little disappointed but looking at the bright side of the situation I can't complain. And thinking ahead of all the money we will save! lol. Unless its a girl...Before I got pregnant I use to love going to look in the baby section, but now I can barely stand it...because I dont know what I am having yet. No more blabbing for now. I have an u/s next week to hear the baby heart beat :)


----------



## fertilesoul

Congrats Chiles. Singleton pregnancies are safer at least -- less likely for preterm delivery. Congrats!!! Can't wait for more updates :)


----------



## L4hope

Chiles it is a shock but so exciting that you have a little one in there!!


----------



## singleTTC78

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Tella

miss_f > That is great numbers!!!!!! Awesome being a January baby!!!

ash > Injectables seems to work better overall, fx'd it brings your bfp!!!!!! Sorry about the positive on the disorder :hugs: but fx'd OH is negative!

Blue eyes > I would push for a combination cycle, so low clomid with injections but also low.

dillia > having a month or two off is wonderful on the body. If I was you will relax for June and then in July start with getting your body and ultimately your eggies it tip top condition.

chiles > I love seeing so many pregnancy tickers in the IUI thread, things are definitely looking up!

BabyOnMyOwn > It is hard and I know how you feel, but we will get there. Fx'd for #4!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:

L4Hope > I hear you on the birthday party side, I had one also the weekend after my failed IVF :cry: it was heartbreaking but I just kept to the adults and enjoyed my drink.

fertiles > Happy 20 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are half way!!! When is your gender scan?

AFM > I went for my follow-up IVF appointment, all about it in my journal :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

L4hope said:


> Babyonmyown, it's hard not to feel a little jealous when you've been trying for so long. I'm battling with going to our friends first birthday party for their son. Of course the party is two days after my bloodwork for thus cycle. Obviously if it's positive I'll be fine, but if not I'm not sure I'll bd able to go and not cry! Anyways...glad to hear your cyst isn't getting in the way with moving forward this month!!


Yes, it is hard. Seems like everyone I know these days is either pregnant or just had a baby. Since I started TTC I have planned and hosted 3 baby showers and gone to my "nephew's" 1st birthday and along with a 2nd birthday for a friend. I am SO happy for all of them and love seeing the babies, but it is hard. FX's your bloodwork will be positive!!


----------



## AMP26

YAY Chile on one good healthy growing baby! So happy for you :thumbup:

I go in tonight for IUI # 2. I'm nervous and excited but to be honest, I'm sill a little down about only one egg. Plus, my mom has been making me doubt this whole thing. Every time I try to talk about it with her, she says the same thing "I think you're going to get pregnant naturally". My DH and I plan on taking off in July and August if we're still not pregnant by then as my brother is getting married in May 2013 and I am in the wedding. So she keeps saying that I'm going to get pregnant then and be 8 or 9 months pregnant for the wedding. I can't explain to her enough how disheartening this is to hear over and over again. Well, of course when I talked to her this morning she said it again. I feel like she's jinxing me :growlmad:


----------



## diliapickle

AMP - Good luck with the IUI today! I hope this is it for you! FX! :dust:
I do feel you about your mom as well. I finally told my mom since we are now doing IVF and it is been over a year so I shared. And she said I don't know why you put drugs in your body as it will just happen naturally. I tried to explain that we tried natural for quite some time and that didn't do it so we need help but she didn't want to listen. She thinks that now they we have to take a break to save for IVF it will happen. I hope she is right (though hearing I told you so would get annoying!) but knowing what we have heard it sounds like we need the IVF.


----------



## fertilesoul

Tella -- I saw all your RE updates -- what a great doc you have! I'm so glad he is tweaking your plan to make it more tailored to your body. I have so much hope for you to have your March baby!

And thanks for thinking of me. I had my anatomy scan this week and its a healthy boy!


----------



## angels2012

Congrats Chiles!!! You can devote all your love and attention to the baby! :happydance: My RE doesn't like to see multiples. She wants us to enjoy having one baby at a time.


----------



## AMP26

So I went in for IUI #2 part A last night :winkwink: DH did a good job with his part and we had 300 million pre-wash and wound up with 76 mil post wash. My doctor had a little bit of trouble with my "twisty" cervix, but he got them all in :happydance:I was cramping in the waiting room before the IUI so I'm really hoping i O'ed either right then or soon after. I have IUI #2 part B tonight just as a precaution. FX this one works, if not we'll be moving on to injectibles next cycle then taking two months off. The girls I work with at my second job are calling the possible baby chicken little and I would love to be able to go in in two weeks and tell them that chicken little is real! They have been such a huge support to me and other than my Bnb pals, they have been my biggest cheerleaders. 

Good luck to everyone else in the TWW or getting ready for the next cycle. I can't wait until we all have our BFP's <3 <3 <3


----------



## AMP26

diliapickle said:


> AMP - Good luck with the IUI today! I hope this is it for you! FX! :dust:
> I do feel you about your mom as well. I finally told my mom since we are now doing IVF and it is been over a year so I shared. And she said I don't know why you put drugs in your body as it will just happen naturally. I tried to explain that we tried natural for quite some time and that didn't do it so we need help but she didn't want to listen. She thinks that now they we have to take a break to save for IVF it will happen. I hope she is right (though hearing I told you so would get annoying!) but knowing what we have heard it sounds like we need the IVF.

I would love to get pregnant naturally! But would totally hate to hear I told you so for the rest of my life! It seems that no matter how many times I tell her that I do not regulary ovulate on my own, she just doesn't get it!!! Her other big advice is to not BD so much :blush: she's good for that one at least once a week!


----------



## L4hope

Amp good luck this month, hope it works for you. Then you can say I told you so to your mom! Unfortunately I think too many people just are uneducated about infertility and give advice anyways. 

Afm, I had my appointment this morning. I only had one follie ready to go on the right, which kinda bummed me out. I was hoping to have two or three. The ultrasound tech said it only takes one good one, not three or four bad ones. So hopefully all the meds went in to making that one follie perfect for fertilizing! Once I get bloodwork back to confirm if I'm surging on my own or not I will get my game plan for the weekend.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just a little update ... I went in for ultrasound and b/w today and I have 3 follicles that are 8 9 and 10mm and I'm only CD 7, I started my medication on CD 4 so I'd say things are looking good at the moment ... I'm waiting on OH's results of his genetic test to see if he's a carrier for CF like I am before we move forward because if he is positive we have a 1 in 4 chance of having a child with CF and we do not want to risk that so ... if he comes back a carrier we won't be moving forward with this IUI we'll just be moving onto IVF. 

I have a gut feeling he's not a carrier but we won't know anything for sure until the results come back and they were supposed to rush them so I hope to hear back sometime next week ... hopefully by wednesday because I'm sure that's around the time when they're going to want to do the IUI. 

that's all for now, I hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## oneof14

Ash, I am also a carrrier of CF, luckily my DH is not. Good luck this month, I am sure everything will be fine w/your OH and this will be your BFP month!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

oneof14 - it makes me feel good knowing that I'm not the only one whose a carrier ... I find it scary that I am a carrier though!


----------



## daydream

AMP yay for a good IUI! Sounds like the timing was perfect! 

L4 - your dr is right. Just need one good strong one. GL!

Ash - glad the follies are responding so well! When do you find out DH's results?


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - I'm not sure exactly when we're going to have his results but the nurse siad she was going to rush is results and he had the blood drawn yesterday so hopefully by wednesday next week because i'm pretty sure that's when the insem is going to happen ...


----------



## oneof14

It is scary!! I am also a fragile X carrier, and a carrier of some sort of blood clotting disorder (forgot the name). My DH is not a carrier for anything. I have 29 nieces and nephews and none of them have CF, I know someone of my brothers and sisters must be carriers as well. Guess they never knew, since they didnt have any fertility issues. 

I am sure everything will work-out, yay for good follie count!


----------



## ashknowsbest

My mom said the same thing to me about nobody in our family having CF .. I read that the chances of someone carrying CF is 1 in 29 in caucasians so I think we'll be fine ... FX'd! That's all I can do for now!


----------



## L4hope

Lucky people without fertility issues. They get to be blissfully ignorant to everything that it takes to have a healthy baby. Sometimes I wish I didn't need to know everything that I do.


----------



## oneof14

Agreed L4hope! I hate knowing everything with this process, 1. because I stress about things being perfect, 2. because I google WAY TOO MUCH!! Why cant it just happen.


----------



## diliapickle

Amp - Good Luck!! :flower: Hope this is it!

Ash - Sounds like things are moving along well for you! Hope you get your results in time so you can move forward!

L4 - Only takes one which I know you have heard but it is true and hopefully this is your one! :) Good luck!! :flower:


----------



## L4hope

Thanks dilia I sure hope so. If not I will prob try one all injectable cycle...and after that I'll be in the saving for ivf boat with you!


----------



## diliapickle

I will keep my fingers crossed for you that you don't need to join my boat and get your BFP soon!! :)


----------



## Chiles

L4hope said:


> Thanks dilia I sure hope so. If not I will prob try one all injectable cycle...and after that I'll be in the saving for ivf boat with you!

All Injectable is a good way to go!!!!!!! Hope you get your bfp!!! Gonal F did the trick for me, even with an cancelled iui!!!! Good Luck


----------



## Chiles

Good Luck Ladies!!!!!


:dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi everyone, I hope you are all having fantastic weekends! Just a quick update, I went yesterday for a day 11 ultrasound after taking femera for 5 days and bravelle for 4. I have 3 good follicles and 3 almost ready follicles. I gave myself the ovidrel shot last night and I go first thing tomorrow morning for my iui. I am hoping that this time (#4) is going to be the one!


----------



## diliapickle

Good luck babyonmyown! Hope this is it for you! :dust:


----------



## L4hope

Very nice babyonmyown! Good luck. I just had my iui this morning and my second is tomorrow so I'll be in the tww with you!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

L4hope said:


> Very nice babyonmyown! Good luck. I just had my iui this morning and my second is tomorrow so I'll be in the tww with you!

Good Luck! Fingers Crossed this is it for both of us! We can commiserate about the TTW together!


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi Ladie, I have been MIA during my TWW, and although I have not made any posts, I have been keeping up to date!

It looks like I am facing IUI #5! I was convinced that this month was going to be the month, I have felt differently, I have not had my usual spotting 2-3 days before AF, I have been really exhausted over the last 10 days, and I have had no CM at all since IUI/O, which is quite unusual, and a few other little things. Yesterday (13DPO) I got a BFN on a FRER and was devastated. Ihad it all planned in my head, who we were going to tell first, what we would do etc. Today I now have a little discoloured spotting which I guess is going to lead to AF soon.

I can't believe it, it just feels like it will never work, we have again talked about IVF but we both feel that while I have no problems, IUI should work, its just a matter of time. We prefer to stick with the more simple and natural route of IUI, but we will review this if we fail number 5.

I have a glimmer of hope and am praying that evertyhing is wrong and I will get a late BFP, but we all know how this goes, and that it is unlikely at this stage, as much as we wish otherwise.

Oh well, we all keep plodding on for our quest for motherhood!


----------



## Tella

fertilesoul said:


> Tella -- I saw all your RE updates -- what a great doc you have! I'm so glad he is tweaking your plan to make it more tailored to your body. I have so much hope for you to have your March baby!
> 
> And thanks for thinking of me. I had my anatomy scan this week and its a healthy boy!

Congrats on the baby boy :blue:!

He is a great FS, wont easily change!



AMP26 said:


> So I went in for IUI #2 part A last night :winkwink: DH did a good job with his part and we had 300 million pre-wash and wound up with 76 mil post wash. My doctor had a little bit of trouble with my "twisty" cervix, but he got them all in :happydance:I was cramping in the waiting room before the IUI so I'm really hoping i O'ed either right then or soon after. I have IUI #2 part B tonight just as a precaution. FX this one works, if not we'll be moving on to injectibles next cycle then taking two months off. The girls I work with at my second job are calling the possible baby chicken little and I would love to be able to go in in two weeks and tell them that chicken little is real! They have been such a huge support to me and other than my Bnb pals, they have been my biggest cheerleaders.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else in the TWW or getting ready for the next cycle. I can't wait until we all have our BFP's <3 <3 <3

GL with the TWW!!! Fx;d for a bfp!



L4hope said:


> Amp good luck this month, hope it works for you. Then you can say I told you so to your mom! Unfortunately I think too many people just are uneducated about infertility and give advice anyways.
> 
> Afm, I had my appointment this morning. I only had one follie ready to go on the right, which kinda bummed me out. I was hoping to have two or three. The ultrasound tech said it only takes one good one, not three or four bad ones. So hopefully all the meds went in to making that one follie perfect for fertilizing! Once I get bloodwork back to confirm if I'm surging on my own or not I will get my game plan for the weekend.

1 does the trick! GL with the TWW!!! Fx'd for a bfp! 



ashknowsbest said:


> My mom said the same thing to me about nobody in our family having CF .. I read that the chances of someone carrying CF is 1 in 29 in caucasians so I think we'll be fine ... FX'd! That's all I can do for now!

How did you girls find out about being carriers? I dont know if i have been tested.



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you are all having fantastic weekends! Just a quick update, I went yesterday for a day 11 ultrasound after taking femera for 5 days and bravelle for 4. I have 3 good follicles and 3 almost ready follicles. I gave myself the ovidrel shot last night and I go first thing tomorrow morning for my iui. I am hoping that this time (#4) is going to be the one!

Thats great news!!! GL with the TWW!!! Fx'd for a bfp!



Step Mummy said:


> Hi Ladie, I have been MIA during my TWW, and although I have not made any posts, I have been keeping up to date!
> 
> It looks like I am facing IUI #5! I was convinced that this month was going to be the month, I have felt differently, I have not had my usual spotting 2-3 days before AF, I have been really exhausted over the last 10 days, and I have had no CM at all since IUI/O, which is quite unusual, and a few other little things. Yesterday (13DPO) I got a BFN on a FRER and was devastated. Ihad it all planned in my head, who we were going to tell first, what we would do etc. Today I now have a little discoloured spotting which I guess is going to lead to AF soon.
> 
> I can't believe it, it just feels like it will never work, we have again talked about IVF but we both feel that while I have no problems, IUI should work, its just a matter of time. We prefer to stick with the more simple and natural route of IUI, but we will review this if we fail number 5.
> 
> I have a glimmer of hope and am praying that evertyhing is wrong and I will get a late BFP, but we all know how this goes, and that it is unlikely at this stage, as much as we wish otherwise.
> 
> Oh well, we all keep plodding on for our quest for motherhood!

Sorry about the bfn :hugs: It is really hard i know. But like you say there is nothing wrong so IUI should work and considering that a healthy couple can take upto a year to conceive, then 5 IUI-D's arent that bad. Fx'd that no more than 5 needed.

AFM > Im back on the IVF train, so meds start on Thursday.


----------



## L4hope

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Very nice babyonmyown! Good luck. I just had my iui this morning and my second is tomorrow so I'll be in the tww with you!
> 
> Good Luck! Fingers Crossed this is it for both of us! We can commiserate about the TTW together!Click to expand...

Yes we can. It's always nice to have someone to share in the torture of the tww!!


----------



## L4hope

Step mummy I'm sorry you aren't going to get your bfp this month. It's such an emotional rollercoaster of hope and disappointment. But I agree with Tella that you should still have hope for the next iui given how long it can take a couple naturally trying to conceive.


----------



## L4hope

Tella good luck to you too! I hope your doctors have found the right "cocktail" for you to get your bfp!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tella - you just get blood drawn for certai genetic disorders. You should talk to your doctor about it. :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

L4hope said:


> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Very nice babyonmyown! Good luck. I just had my iui this morning and my second is tomorrow so I'll be in the tww with you!
> 
> Good Luck! Fingers Crossed this is it for both of us! We can commiserate about the TTW together!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we can. It's always nice to have someone to share in the torture of the tww!!Click to expand...


How did it go this morning?


----------



## L4hope

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Very nice babyonmyown! Good luck. I just had my iui this morning and my second is tomorrow so I'll be in the tww with you!
> 
> Good Luck! Fingers Crossed this is it for both of us! We can commiserate about the TTW together!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we can. It's always nice to have someone to share in the torture of the tww!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did it go this morning?Click to expand...

It went well...the typical twinge getting through the cervix and bloated and crampy today. Had our highest number today of 17.5 mil swimmers! Hopefully that helps to capture the egg!! How about you?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Tella- Good Luck, hopefully your doctors have got it all figured out this time!

StepMummy- I&#8217;m so sorry this wasn&#8217;t your month. 

AMP- Good luck with the TWW!

L4Hope- It went pretty well. I was feeling some twinges this morning before the IUI then today I have been crampy and bloated as well. I&#8217;m hoping that those are all good signs. Guess time will tell. The numbers this time were pretty good. . . I don&#8217;t remember all of them though. I start using progesterone on Wednesday. Will you be using that too?

How is everyone else doing? I hope everyone is well and had a great weekend!


----------



## Step Mummy

Tella - good luck with the meds, hope this is the month for you!

L4Hope, great news about the swimmers, lets hope you have a champion swimmer in there who is going to get gold!

AFM: I am still here in the torture zone!!! Still no AF, I thought I had proper AF cramps last night and though OMG here it comes, but nothing - and they only lasted a few minutes! A tiny bit of discoloured spotting last night, but nothing like I usually get for 2-3 days before AF. 

My temp is still a little high this morning, so thats an indication that AF will not be here in the next few hours at least! Arghhhhh! I was too scared to POAs this morning, didn't want to depress myself again, at least I have a little hope still!


----------



## Tella

L4hope said:


> Tella good luck to you too! I hope your doctors have found the right "cocktail" for you to get your bfp!!

I really hope it is my miracle cocktail and will bring a bfp!



ashknowsbest said:


> Tella - you just get blood drawn for certai genetic disorders. You should talk to your doctor about it. :)

I will ask him at my CD3 scan



Step Mummy said:


> Tella - good luck with the meds, hope this is the month for you!
> 
> L4Hope, great news about the swimmers, lets hope you have a champion swimmer in there who is going to get gold!
> 
> AFM: I am still here in the torture zone!!! Still no AF, I thought I had proper AF cramps last night and though OMG here it comes, but nothing - and they only lasted a few minutes! A tiny bit of discoloured spotting last night, but nothing like I usually get for 2-3 days before AF.
> 
> My temp is still a little high this morning, so thats an indication that AF will not be here in the next few hours at least! Arghhhhh! I was too scared to POAs this morning, didn't want to depress myself again, at least I have a little hope still!

I really hope so too!!!! Fx''d AF will stay away and bring you a bfp!


----------



## Chiles

@ stepmummy, let me know when you :test: I had those cramps too and af never showed!!! Goodluck

@tella goodluck with ivf #2! Sticky vibes!


----------



## Tella

Chiles said:


> @ stepmummy, let me know when you :test: I had those cramps too and af never showed!!! Goodluck
> 
> @tella goodluck with ivf #2! Sticky vibes!

Soon we all will be bump buddies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Step Mummy

Ah would'nt that be fab - three lovely bumps!!!

I'll tell you the one thing that I am feeling that is a little different, this may be a little TMI but I feel like my cervix is heavy, a bit like when you have a heavy period and a tampax in there is ready for changing, like it's heavy and is making it ache a bit down there. I've had that on and off for the last few days. All so strange, I just wish I hadn't had the BFN on 13 dpo, because the FRER are supposed to be very acurate, so it should have picked up a BFP if there was one. Anyway I am only 15dpo today, so not hugely late. And I was a couple of days late on my first IUI, but then I had lots of my normal spotting for a couple of days which I have every month. So confusing!

Oh well only time will tell.


----------



## Tella

Step Mummy said:


> Ah would'nt that be fab - three lovely bumps!!!
> 
> I'll tell you the one thing that I am feeling that is a little different, this may be a little TMI but I feel like my cervix is heavy, a bit like when you have a heavy period and a tampax in there is ready for changing, like it's heavy and is making it ache a bit down there. I've had that on and off for the last few days. All so strange, I just wish I hadn't had the BFN on 13 dpo, because the FRER are supposed to be very acurate, so it should have picked up a BFP if there was one. Anyway I am only 15dpo today, so not hugely late. And I was a couple of days late on my first IUI, but then I had lots of my normal spotting for a couple of days which I have every month. So confusing!
> 
> Oh well only time will tell.

I hope that is a good thing, i have never had many symptoms so cant say. I understand but im still keeping my fx'd for you :hugs:


----------



## Chiles

Yes bump buddies will be nice :) 

I never did the symptom spotting cause it would just drive me nuts and end up with a bfn. Since I never ovulated on my own. And my cycle had been cancelled because I had to many follies I actually just forgot about ttc and was reading up on ivf. For june or july. I start having these cramps on and off like af was coming but she nevered showed. So then I was convinced that I had a uti or ohss. I went to pick up my bc pills, and 3 hpt. I took one, and a light line came up. Took the 2nd one and another line it was around 6pm that night. Took the 3rd with fmu and rushed to me RE to confirm it. I cried the whole way there. It finally happened. My RE wasn't too happy at 1st but when they only saw one baby it was okay. Lol!


----------



## Step Mummy

Sorry we are not going to be bump buddies :-(

The old witch got me last night. I am really annoyed with myself for letting myself convince myself that maybe i was PG, you'd think after 3 years of experience I would know better. But I was convinced I felt different, but maybe that was down to this sudden heat wave we have had over the last week or so, (if you live in England you will know that the weather just increased from 10' to 27' in just four days, so it has been really hot)!

Anyway I rang the hospital to organise my next lot of drugs ready for day 3 injections, but I think they want to meet with me first for a review as we have now done 4 goes, but I hope not, because she said there aren't any free appts within the next few days. and I can tell you I am not wanting to wait and miss out another month again so they better sort something out!

Oh well, on we go with this never ending nightmare!!!


----------



## Tella

Step Mummy said:


> Sorry we are not going to be bump buddies :-(
> 
> The old witch got me last night. I am really annoyed with myself for letting myself convince myself that maybe i was PG, you'd think after 3 years of experience I would know better. But I was convinced I felt different, but maybe that was down to this sudden heat wave we have had over the last week or so, (if you live in England you will know that the weather just increased from 10' to 27' in just four days, so it has been really hot)!
> 
> Anyway I rang the hospital to organise my next lot of drugs ready for day 3 injections, but I think they want to meet with me first for a review as we have now done 4 goes, but I hope not, because she said there aren't any free appts within the next few days. and I can tell you I am not wanting to wait and miss out another month again so they better sort something out!
> 
> Oh well, on we go with this never ending nightmare!!!


Sorry the witch got you last night :hugs: It is such a hard journey but we all will get to our end goal :hugs:

I hope they can make a plan and see you before day 3. I also had a CD3 scan before getting the ok to do injections. But my doc has dedicated time for those scans so never gets shown away and have to skip a cycle.


----------



## drsquid

I go for us tomorrow. Not reall cycle day 3 but I'm on lupron so I should not be growing anything (fingers crossed). The weird thing is I had a normal (but heavy period). Then thought it was gone... Then I noticed today I'm still getting a ton of brown yuck. Lovely. Hope it is gone by the ultrasound. I know They don't care but... Ick. Period was a few days late too. Perhaps to do with a bit of a lupron flare (started 10 days before expected af). Who knows.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

drsquid said:


> I go for us tomorrow. Not reall cycle day 3 but I'm on lupron so I should not be growing anything (fingers crossed). The weird thing is I had a normal (but heavy period). Then thought it was gone... Then I noticed today I'm still getting a ton of brown yuck. Lovely. Hope it is gone by the ultrasound. I know They don't care but... Ick. Period was a few days late too. Perhaps to do with a bit of a lupron flare (started 10 days before expected af). Who knows.

I hope it all goes well!


----------



## L4hope

Drsquid is this your first injectable cycle? Will you be starting gonal f or Follistim if all looks good? If this tww ends in bfn I will be doing an injectable round starting with Lupron to supress. Not looking forward to all the shots but guess I would have to do that with ivf too so I better get used to it!


----------



## drsquid

I did an injection cycle with iui with gonal. This will be my first ivf cycle and I'm using gonal and Menopur.


----------



## diliapickle

Good Luck Dr. Squid!!


----------



## AMP26

I went in tonight for my cd21 bloodwork and scheduled my beta for Wendesday night so by this time next week we'll know if it worked or if we're moving on to injectables. Taking progesterone is definitely messing with my head. I feel pregnant but I know that it's probably jut he progesterone screaming! I'm trying hard not to get my hopes up too high but dh isn't helping because he keeps telling me I'm pregnant this time. If I do an hpt, it won't be until Sunday, but I'm going to try to hold out!


----------



## diliapickle

Good luck amp hope next week you are announcing your BFP! :)


----------



## drsquid

amp= good luck. progesterone is EVIL

all went well today.. start stims in the am. whee 3 shots a day. lucky me. oddly the worst is the medrol though. damn that tastes bad


----------



## daydream

GL AMP!! And yes that progesterone is a tricky beast. It was why I stopped SSing because I couldnt trust the reason behind how I was feeling!

GL drsquid! Cheering you on this cycle!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Probably a bit late to join this thread... triggered early hours of this morning and going in for IUI tomorrow - first cycle! Eek.. v.nervous and excited! can't believe we got here!!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good Luck Amp, FX'ed we will hear about your BFP next week!

Sorry about all the meds Drsquic but hopefully they do the trick!

Welcome hopeful, good luck this cycle!

AFM, I had my IUI Monday morning and started Progesterone the other night. This is the first time I have started progesterone so early so I am hoping it does the trick. I'm a little worried since I know implantation is a time to take it easy and I will be at a high school track from 10 AM tomorrow morning through 9 AM Sunday morning participating in Relay for Life. Not exactly a nice restful weekend. 

Anyways, I hope everyone is doing well! Thinking of you all! :o)


----------



## AMP26

So I let myself get too excited... 10 dpiui and a bfn :cry: I'll have my beta on Wendesday night, but not too optimistic anymore. Looks like I'll be moving on to injectables next month:growlmad:


----------



## daydream

:hugs: hope it's just too early just yet


----------



## Tella

AMP26 said:


> So I let myself get too excited... 10 dpiui and a bfn :cry: I'll have my beta on Wendesday night, but not too optimistic anymore. Looks like I'll be moving on to injectables next month:growlmad:

Fx'd it was just to early!!! GL wiht your Beta tomorrow!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just wanted to let everyone know that I'm having IUI on Wednesday morning. I triggered last night and OH and I BD'd just in case because I was having pains in my right and left side all day yesterday. Hopefully we caught the eggy or we will catch it on Wednesday with the IUI. I wonder if they'll let me have a follicle scan before the IUI to see if I've already ovulated .. ?


----------



## Tella

GL with your IUI but i doubt it if they will do a scan as i was told that the gel they use to do the scan kills sperm and considering that they tell you to BD the night after the IUI it will be detremental to the spermies.

Fx'd you catch that eggy!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh well that makes sense! My OH actually said that last night. Oh well! FX'd we either caught it last night or are going to catch it tomorrow with the IUI!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

ashknowsbest said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that I'm having IUI on Wednesday morning. I triggered last night and OH and I BD'd just in case because I was having pains in my right and left side all day yesterday. Hopefully we caught the eggy or we will catch it on Wednesday with the IUI. I wonder if they'll let me have a follicle scan before the IUI to see if I've already ovulated .. ?

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks blue eyes!


----------



## L4hope

Good luck ash!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

AMP26 said:


> So I let myself get too excited... 10 dpiui and a bfn :cry: I'll have my beta on Wendesday night, but not too optimistic anymore. Looks like I'll be moving on to injectables next month:growlmad:

:hugs: sorry to hear. But I still have my fxd that you will get your bfp tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

GL Ash!

L4Hope, how are you doing?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks


----------



## L4hope

Just trying to get through the tww! 6 more days till beta. I feel like I can't think much of symptoms since I'm on progesterone, so trying really hard not to think about anything. Just hoping it all worked! 
How are you? I can't remember if you're on a break or what tour plan is?


----------



## Kismat026

Hey ladies!! i had my first IUI last cycle and it was a BFN. Started cycle #2 and i went for an ultrasound this morning and there were no follicles. So doc is going to up my clomid to 100mg. Start my provera tonight to get my period and then onto the clomid after. sooo dissapointed that i didn't have any follies, but hopefully the clomid will help this cycle....so we are saying this past cycle didn't even happen. so i'm onto cycle #2...best of luck to all of you. 

any suggestions


----------



## diliapickle

Good luck with the IUI, ash! 

L4 - good luck as you wait for the TWW to end! Hope you see your BFP soon! :) 

Kismat - Good luck with round two! Hope it works for you!


----------



## AMP26

Ty Blueeyes! I'm trying to think positive!! I'm also meeting with the nurse tomorrow night to learn how to do the injectables... Fun...

Good luck to everyone in the TWW! I hope we all get our BFP's this time!


----------



## Chiles

Woohoo for those moving on to the injectables! That's wat got me a :bfp: anyone who is taking gonal Is welcome to join the gonal girl thread!


----------



## drsquid

got a quick us at work today. 1 have about 8 follies on each side each measuring around 1 cm.. largest is about 1.3. so yay no dominant... heh now the question is... do i send the pic to my doc..


----------



## Tella

AMP, injectables are not that bad at all. You get use to them so quickly!!!

kismat, fx for Clomid doing its trick. You can also ask about Femara, it has less side effects than Clomid.

L4Hope, Still keeping fx'd for a bfp!!!

drsquid, i think you should rather just leave it till Thursday when he sees you.

AFM, Definitely Od on Saturday so im 1 step closer to IVF#2 :happydance:


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi All,

Sorry I have been MIA, I have taken the time over the long bank holiday weekend to come to terms with my last IUI not working. I have been quite depressed which is unusual, normally after a couple of days I pick up and look forward but this time it has been hard.

I am now on day 8 and had my first scan this morning, and I have a large follie of 15 on my left side which is so big so early (plus another 3 small ones on the right that are not big enough to worry about! So I may get the IUI done on Saturday which is really soon! I can't believe it! It's quite different to last month when I had to inject an additional day because they were small!

So FX that go 5 is the one for me!

I hope everyone else is doing ok, I am sorry I don't have time to read all the last posts as I am under pressure at work!

GL & FX:hugs: to all xxxx


----------



## L4hope

AMP, hopefully you'll get your bfp and won't have to worry about injectables! 

Kismat, good luck with round two!

Stepmummy glad to see you are feeling better and all set for round five. Good luck!

Drsquid, oh my gosh I think I would go crazy if I could get us at work! I'd want to have one all rhe time to check follie size and when I o'd! Im with Tella, I think it's best to wait for your appointment. 

Tella, yay for O'ing!! We'll be hearing about your bfp in no time!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

L4hope said:


> Just trying to get through the tww! 6 more days till beta. I feel like I can't think much of symptoms since I'm on progesterone, so trying really hard not to think about anything. Just hoping it all worked!
> How are you? I can't remember if you're on a break or what tour plan is?


I am also in the TWW, I think we had our iui's on the same day. I am trying not to worry, and up until the past couple of days I was doing a good job. I know the progesterone can effect what is going on, but I have now completely convinced myself it didn't work. I know it is only 9 days piui, but I have been feeling crampy and moody like AF is coming on. My back has broken out which is unusual, but I can attribute that to AF coming as well. UGH!! I know it is too early to know anything but I have now started thinking about IVF for next time.


----------



## L4hope

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Just trying to get through the tww! 6 more days till beta. I feel like I can't think much of symptoms since I'm on progesterone, so trying really hard not to think about anything. Just hoping it all worked!
> How are you? I can't remember if you're on a break or what tour plan is?
> 
> 
> I am also in the TWW, I think we had our iui's on the same day. I am trying not to worry, and up until the past couple of days I was doing a good job. I know the progesterone can effect what is going on, but I have now completely convinced myself it didn't work. I know it is only 9 days piui, but I have been feeling crampy and moody like AF is coming on. My back has broken out which is unusual, but I can attribute that to AF coming as well. UGH!! I kn
> ow it is too early to know anything but I have now started thinking about IVF
> for next time.Click to expand...

It's so hard not to worry at this point. For me anyways, at the beginning of the tww I'm so full of hope and thinking about if it works when my due date will be, how long to get through the first trimester, etc. Then once you get to 
a few days before knowing i start to think about what if it doesn't work. What's my next plan, how much more waiting, money etc. I completely understand how you feel. But, you have to remind yourself that everything you are feeling could also be contributed to a bfp! That's what's so frustrating it could so easily go either way!! Ahhh!!! Here's hoping we get good news next week!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just got back from my IUI and OH's sperm count post wash was 88.5 million 70% motility so everything is looking great there. I had two follicles one on each side and they were 21mm each so I have my FX'd! 

I feel relieved to be in my TWW because I won't have to go to RMA every other day! :)


----------



## drsquid

ash- yay tww. fingers crossed for you

i was just teasing about sending it to him. it makes him crazy that i do us at work. he is always like... step away from the probe. and asks me why i bother coming to him (i told him it is cause he told me to, and they need the money). ill likely scan again today


----------



## diliapickle

Ash - Yay! Hope the TWW goes quickly and you see that BFP soon! :)


----------



## daydream

GL to you Stepmommy


----------



## daydream

Ash - sounds like everything was perfect this time! FX!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Drsquid- yay for lots of good follies! I don&#8217;t know how you stay sane being able to do ultrasounds at work. I think I would drive myself batty!

Tella- I can&#8217;t wait to hear about your BFP!!

Kismat- Good Luck with this cycle. Hopefully it will be the one!

Stepmummy- I completely understand needing some time to come to grips with things. I have done the same thing in the past between cycles. 

AMP- I was scared of the injectables too but they were much easier than I expected. I just thought about getting the outcome I wanted and did them. :o)

L4Hope- Yes, the first week of the TWW it seems to be much easier to stay positive. I am trying to be cautiously optimistic at this point. I want to know I have other options if it doesn&#8217;t work, but I am hoping it does. Plus, I think if I convince myself it didn&#8217;t work I am better off emotionally if it doesn&#8217;t than I am if I convince myself it did. 


Does anyone know what taking progesterone does to your Basal Body Temp? I have been temping like always but I don't know if I should be seeing any difference.


----------



## diliapickle

I found that it didn't affect my BBT too much. Maybe slightly higher than before but nothing too noticeable.


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - yes everything does seem perfect this time but it seemed perfect last time too! So, I'm trying not to get too excited, I don't want to get my hopes up and then get crushed so I'm trying to stay neutral until testing day!


----------



## AMP26

Negative Beta :cry: I have a meeting with the FS for Monday night to discuss the protocol for my first Gonal-F cycle. 

If we're being honest here I am so sick of all this but also too afraid to stop trying. My DH wants me to take a break, but I think I'm going to push through one more. This will be our 3rd medicated IUI but our 43rd overall. When do you just give up?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I'm so sorry AMP! I recently took a couple months off and found it was kind of nice to not be thinking about everything. I didn't think I was going to be glad I did it, but I was. 

GL with whatever you decide!


----------



## drsquid

amp- i gave up and switched to ivf. if this cycle fails im not sure what i will do next.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

drsquid said:


> amp- i gave up and switched to ivf. if this cycle fails im not sure what i will do next.

That is my plan if this cycle doesn't work as well. I will try one IVF with my eggs then I think I will try 1 with donor eggs. I wouldn't even think about that except after being diagnosed with Diminished Ovarian Reserve, I know my egg quality and quantity isn't very good.


----------



## drsquid

i have good reserve as far as i know. im hoping to throw in my doc's face how good my eggs are (but im not counting them til they are in the basket so to speak) im hopeful for frosties for a fet cycle if needed


----------



## diliapickle

AMP - I am so sorry you got a BFN! I finally decided to take a break (well have to so we can save for IVF) after 4th failed IUI and it has been nice to not worry all the time. Good luck with whatever you decide though!!!


----------



## AMP26

Thank you everyone! I was feeling a bit sorry for myself when I wrote that last post:blush:. I'm a bit better now. We're going to do the Gonal-f next cycle and if that doesn't work, we're going to take a break for the rest of summer. Plus, after this round of meds, our financial reserve will be just about dried up! So we would be forced into a break either way. We are lucky that our insurance covers most of the procedures, but the medicine is what's killing us! If this doesn't work, I think I'll look to IVF next. I have some moral/spiritual reservations about it, but I like the odds a lot better. I'm going to do some more research on it and see if I can get DH to come around to the idea... Or maybe this cycle will work...:shrug:

Sorry for the long post! It's been that kind of day!


----------



## Chiles

I say try again AMP!!!!! I was in a similar perdicament where we was going to take sometime off and do IVF and I got my :bfp: Just when I was about to give up. :dust:


----------



## MommyMel

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> amp- i gave up and switched to ivf. if this cycle fails im not sure what i will do next.
> 
> That is my plan if this cycle doesn't work as well. I will try one IVF with my eggs then I think I will try 1 with donor eggs. I wouldn't even think about that except after being diagnosed with Diminished Ovarian Reserve, I know my egg quality and quantity isn't very good.Click to expand...

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry for all the BFN.... i am also waiting very impatiently for my BFP to show up..... 
Have you perhaps researched DHEA, from what i read thus far it helps greatly with egg quality. I have ordered some from my Pharmacy..... i guess it cant hurt to try..... :shrug: :winkwink:

I wish everyone lots of baby dust ...... :hugs:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Well, I'm pretty sure this last IUI didn't work. I'mm 11 days Piui and I tested with an ic this morning. BFN!! I've been feeling like it didn't work so I'm not 100% shocked. I know I'm still testing a little early, my RE's office told me not to test until 15-17 days PIUI but I was already feeling like it was a BFN so I did anyway. I will wait now until next week and test again then call the RE to figure out what to do for IVF.


----------



## L4hope

I'm sorry babyonmyown! I'm feeling down about my IUI too. I'm 11dpiui and have beta scheduled for Monday.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

L4hope said:


> I'm sorry babyonmyown! I'm feeling down about my IUI too. I'm 11dpiui and have beta scheduled for Monday.


Hopefully yours is a BFP!!! I don't go in for a blood test unless I get a P on a home test. I'm supposed to test again Tuesday or Thursday.


----------



## drsquid

baby and l4- im sorry *hugs* good luck fingers still crossed


----------



## diliapickle

Baby and L4 - I hope you still see your BFP's and that it is just too early to see it yet!!


----------



## drsquid

Waiting on my call from the doc with the report on tonights dose and e2. Actually looking forward to my us tomorrow


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm 2dpiui and I'm feeling anxious already! Lol! :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:hugs: Sorry to hear babyonmyown and l4:hugs: Hopefully you both will get surprise :bfp:. It does happen! After taking May off of meds and iui I had a negative beta on Tuesday (.5) and today it was 35.0. Fxd for you both

Ash good luck. Fxd for you!

Sending lots of :dust: to all of you!


----------



## daydream

AMP - Sorry for your negative beta. I'm glad you're doing the one last injectables cycle. That was the same thing we did: one last IUI cycle with injectables before taking a break before IVF. I really am hoping this cycle is the one for you!!


----------



## daydream

GL baby and L4! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you guys over the next few days.

Ash - Hope the next couple weeks go by quickly for you!!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks for all the well wishes and positive support ladies! There's nothing better than having all of you ladies who know exactly what I'm going through and how it feels!


----------



## drsquid

went for my us today.. the biggest got bigger but not enormous and i have a ton of little ones. cause my e2 was only in the 800s yesterday it suggests a lot arent mature. if it is still going up today then we will keep stimming for a trigger monday and ER weds, if it flatlines then we will trigger for tuesday. kinda excited and bummed.. excited cause there is a chance for a bunch more eggs but bummed cause im worried that the big wwill go overripe without maturing the little ones,


----------



## AngelXXOh

My first IUI (should be) Monday! :)


----------



## AMP26

How amazing blue eyes!!! Congrats!!!! 

Afm: started af today which made me soon happy! I was worried the progesterone would delay it but luckily it came right in time! I have the consultation for the injectables on Monday do hopefully I'll be able to get my ultrasound and bloodwork and jump right into this next cycle!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

AngelXXOh said:


> My first IUI (should be) Monday! :)

Good luck!
:dust:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

AMP26 said:


> How amazing blue eyes!!! Congrats!!!!
> 
> Afm: started af today which made me soon happy! I was worried the progesterone would delay it but luckily it came right in time! I have the consultation for the injectables on Monday do hopefully I'll be able to get my ultrasound and bloodwork and jump right into this next cycle!

Good luck with your injectable cycle! Hopefully you will have a bfp anouncment to make very soon.
:dust:


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi guys, 
It's another cancelled iui for me :( this was my unmediated cycle.

So last Thursday my u/s went well, follies around 14. They wanted me back today, but yesterday I got a peak ov. I let them know and they continued with the original plan. So today I go in and my folly is gone, there is one on the other side but it's only 14. 
So basically because I got my surge on a 'weekend' - they wouldnt have iui until monday - we have to wait another month!! 
So upset, I can't believe this is our second month of disappointment and we haven't even had a chance with iui :(


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All, another BFN on an ic this morning. I have figured this iui didn't work. Needless to say it has been a tough day. I got in an argument with my brother about it (he just had his second daughter 2 weeks ago). He keeps saying I just have to be patient and I know that, but I am sick of hearing to "just be patient". 

I will call the RE tomorrow so I can hopefully get going right away with IVF this next cycle. I don't really want to wait so it will be interesting to see what they have me do. I'm not 100% familiar with how the IVF protocals work. I'm also starting to think about how many I will try with my own eggs. I hate to think that money is going to become a factor in my decision making, but doing this on my own is making money an issue. I want to actually be able to afford having a child whenever/however it ends up happening. 

On a side note, congratulations Blue Eyes!! That is fantastic news!


----------



## Tella

AMP26 said:


> Negative Beta :cry: I have a meeting with the FS for Monday night to discuss the protocol for my first Gonal-F cycle.
> 
> If we're being honest here I am so sick of all this but also too afraid to stop trying. My DH wants me to take a break, but I think I'm going to push through one more. This will be our 3rd medicated IUI but our 43rd overall. When do you just give up?




AMP26 said:


> Thank you everyone! I was feeling a bit sorry for myself when I wrote that last post:blush:. I'm a bit better now. We're going to do the Gonal-f next cycle and if that doesn't work, we're going to take a break for the rest of summer. Plus, after this round of meds, our financial reserve will be just about dried up! So we would be forced into a break either way. We are lucky that our insurance covers most of the procedures, but the medicine is what's killing us! If this doesn't work, I think I'll look to IVF next. I have some moral/spiritual reservations about it, but I like the odds a lot better. I'm going to do some more research on it and see if I can get DH to come around to the idea... Or maybe this cycle will work...:shrug:
> 
> Sorry for the long post! It's been that kind of day!


ITs hard, I know but i have found to give myself a day or two chance after the beta to make dicisions on what to do as it makes a big difference.

Maybe look into GIFT or ZIFT i have read alot about it overcoming peoples worries about moral/spiritual believes.



L4hope said:


> I'm sorry babyonmyown! I'm feeling down about my IUI too. I'm 11dpiui and have beta scheduled for Monday.

:hugs: Fx'd for a sneaking bfp!!!



Blue eyes 81 said:


> :hugs: Sorry to hear babyonmyown and l4:hugs: Hopefully you both will get surprise :bfp:. It does happen! After taking May off of meds and iui I had a negative beta on Tuesday (.5) and today it was 35.0. Fxd for you both
> 
> Ash good luck. Fxd for you!
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: to all of you!

OMW, Huge Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months for you!!!



AngelXXOh said:


> My first IUI (should be) Monday! :)

Good lick!



AMP26 said:


> How amazing blue eyes!!! Congrats!!!!
> 
> Afm: started af today which made me soon happy! I was worried the progesterone would delay it but luckily it came right in time! I have the consultation for the injectables on Monday do hopefully I'll be able to get my ultrasound and bloodwork and jump right into this next cycle!

Fx'd you can start today and get a bfp before you need more interventions!



WANBMUM said:



> Hi guys,
> It's another cancelled iui for me :( this was my unmediated cycle.
> 
> So last Thursday my u/s went well, follies around 14. They wanted me back today, but yesterday I got a peak ov. I let them know and they continued with the original plan. So today I go in and my folly is gone, there is one on the other side but it's only 14.
> So basically because I got my surge on a 'weekend' - they wouldnt have iui until monday - we have to wait another month!!
> So upset, I can't believe this is our second month of disappointment and we haven't even had a chance with iui :(

So sorry to hear this :hugs:



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi All, another BFN on an ic this morning. I have figured this iui didn't work. Needless to say it has been a tough day. I got in an argument with my brother about it (he just had his second daughter 2 weeks ago). He keeps saying I just have to be patient and I know that, but I am sick of hearing to "just be patient".
> 
> I will call the RE tomorrow so I can hopefully get going right away with IVF this next cycle. I don't really want to wait so it will be interesting to see what they have me do. I'm not 100% familiar with how the IVF protocals work. I'm also starting to think about how many I will try with my own eggs. I hate to think that money is going to become a factor in my decision making, but doing this on my own is making money an issue. I want to actually be able to afford having a child whenever/however it ends up happening.
> 
> On a side note, congratulations Blue Eyes!! That is fantastic news!

Hope you can get started wiht your IVF cycle immediately. My FS was keen on me doing it as your body is already regulated and easy to start wiht stims. Let me know what protocol he is putting you on.

AFM > 9DPO AF due Sunday :happydance: Cant wait to get started again


----------



## Step Mummy

Our IUI has been cancelled so go 5 was a failiure too. I had my Day 8 scan which showed a really big follie at 15m, on day 10 it was the same size but she thought in a different place and was odd shaped and was worried about it. Today (day 13) they told me it had gone, apparantly it had just fizzled away, sometimes this happens, no reason. I have not ovulated because the linging was still getting thicker.

I can't believe it, I never imagined things like this could happen!

She is changing my injection amounts from every other day from day 3 to every day from day 4 next month. So I just have to wait for CD1 again!

I hope you are all having better luck than me right now! Look forward to hearing some more BFP's!


----------



## Tella

Step Mummy said:


> Our IUI has been cancelled so go 5 was a failiure too. I had my Day 8 scan which showed a really big follie at 15m, on day 10 it was the same size but she thought in a different place and was odd shaped and was worried about it. Today (day 13) they told me it had gone, apparantly it had just fizzled away, sometimes this happens, no reason. I have not ovulated because the linging was still getting thicker.
> 
> I can't believe it, I never imagined things like this could happen!
> 
> She is changing my injection amounts from every other day from day 3 to every day from day 4 next month. So I just have to wait for CD1 again!
> 
> I hope you are all having better luck than me right now! Look forward to hearing some more BFP's!

Sorry to hear about the cancelled IUI :hugs:


----------



## daydream

Sorry to hear that step mummy :hugs: glad they are changing the plan for next cycle

Blue eyes!! Don't know how I missed your :bfp: but congrats!!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I emailed with a nurse at the RE's office this morning. I need to go in for a follow up with my RE, but we are going to get started this cycle with IVF. They are putting me on BCP starting on Day 4 so I quit taking the progesterone today and wait for AF to show up. She said she will e-mail me a calendar later today explaining what else I should do.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

L4hope said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes and positive support ladies! There's nothing better than having all of you ladies who know exactly what I'm going through and how it feels!

Have you done your BETA?


----------



## L4hope

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and positive support ladies! There's nothing better than having all of you ladies who know exactly what I'm going through and how it feels!
> 
> Have you done your BETA?Click to expand...

Yes it was negative. I'm just taking the afternoon to feel sorry for myself. :cry:
I'll try and pull myself back together tomorrow. I have an appt to talk about doing a full gonadotropin(injectable) cycle. My hubby wants to ask about ivf too. He's not to thrilled about paying $2000 a month for injectables when it only ups our odds to 35%. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## aintlifegrand

I'm in my 2WW with IUI #2!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

L4hope said:


> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and positive support ladies! There's nothing better than having all of you ladies who know exactly what I'm going through and how it feels!
> 
> Have you done your BETA?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was negative. I'm just taking the afternoon to feel sorry for myself. :cry:
> I'll try and pull myself back together tomorrow. I have an appt to talk about doing a full gonadotropin(injectable) cycle. My hubby wants to ask about ivf too. He's not to thrilled about paying $2000 a month for injectables when it only ups our odds to 35%. I just don't know what to do.Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

aintlifegrand said:


> I'm in my 2WW with IUI #2!

Good luck!
:dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

5dpiui and I can't wait for this TWW to be over and find out if this cycle worked. I did the injectables this cycle and I've had pain off and on since the IUI so FX'd!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

L4hope said:


> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and positive support ladies! There's nothing better than having all of you ladies who know exactly what I'm going through and how it feels!
> 
> Have you done your BETA?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was negative. I'm just taking the afternoon to feel sorry for myself. :cry:
> I'll try and pull myself back together tomorrow. I have an appt to talk about doing a full gonadotropin(injectable) cycle. My hubby wants to ask about ivf too. He's not to thrilled about paying $2000 a month for injectables when it only ups our odds to 35%. I just don't know what to do.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry! I spent yesterday miserable so I can completely understand. The cost is my reason to move to IVF now. I am just tired of trying and spending money to have it not work. I'm hoping I have a better chance with IVF.


----------



## AMP26

ashknowsbest said:


> 5dpiui and I can't wait for this TWW to be over and find out if this cycle worked. I did the injectables this cycle and I've had pain off and on since the IUI so FX'd!

Oh I hope this is it for you Ash!!!! Are you going to test or wait for the Beta?

I had my day 3 u/s today and there were NO cysts!!!! Just waiting for the phone call tomorrow about final costs for the injectables... I'm praying we have enough $$ saved up! We don't have credit cards so whatever we have is pretty much it. My mom offered to help, but I want to be able to do this on our own....


----------



## Blue eyes 81

ashknowsbest said:


> 5dpiui and I can't wait for this TWW to be over and find out if this cycle worked. I did the injectables this cycle and I've had pain off and on since the IUI so FX'd!

Fxd that this is your month! 
:dust:


----------



## daydream

AMP yay! Glad your body is ready to go!


----------



## ashknowsbest

AMP - I'm going to test. I don't see the point in going in for a beta until my period is late anyways but I'll start testing probably at 10dpiui ... so 5 more days! 

Blue - thanks! I hope this is it too!


----------



## diliapickle

L4 - I am so sorry! :hugs:

Ash - Hope this is it and you see your BFP soon!!! :) 

AMP - YAY for no cysts! Hope this next cycle is what gives you your BFP :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

AF showed up today. I have an e-mail in to my RE's office because when we spoke the other day they said they would send me a calendar of what I am supposed to do and a prescription for BC pills (to start on cycle day 4). I have yet to get either of them. At this point I just want to know what they are going to do so hopefully I get a respose soon.

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## drsquid

baby- id call them. youd hate to find out that you didnt start something on time etc.. you wont be bugging them and for what you pay them, so what if you are =)

had my egg retrieval today. went with a friend who is going to the same ivf doctor and his eyes nearly bugged out of his head when he saw us both (he knows we are friends but..) he saw her first and looked quite confused. all went smoothly. got 13 eggs, and 12 were mature so.. yay. already bummed about my 1 sad immature egg even though that is silly. tomorrow i find out how many fertilized (and i know i have to be ready to lose a bunch). of course doc for some reason decided to talk to me when i was still hammered. all i caught was 13 and had to call him later for more details. nurse said he looked really happy with the results (which is nice from dr doom and gloom)


----------



## diliapickle

Babyonmyown - Hope they get that stuff to you soon!! 

Dr Squid - 13 that is awesome!!! FX for lots to fertilize!! :dust:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

drsquid said:


> baby- id call them. youd hate to find out that you didnt start something on time etc.. you wont be bugging them and for what you pay them, so what if you are =)
> 
> had my egg retrieval today. went with a friend who is going to the same ivf doctor and his eyes nearly bugged out of his head when he saw us both (he knows we are friends but..) he saw her first and looked quite confused. all went smoothly. got 13 eggs, and 12 were mature so.. yay. already bummed about my 1 sad immature egg even though that is silly. tomorrow i find out how many fertilized (and i know i have to be ready to lose a bunch). of course doc for some reason decided to talk to me when i was still hammered. all i caught was 13 and had to call him later for more details. nurse said he looked really happy with the results (which is nice from dr doom and gloom)

12 :dance: that's awesome! Sending lots and lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Drs- That's great, I can't wait to hear how many fertilize!

I called the RE's office. I start BC pills on Saturday. I will go to the IVF seminar next week, I also have an appointment for an "Informed consent" visit with my DR. Next week I have an office hysteroscopy and a Uterine Sounding. Then the week of the 4th of July I have a suppression check and a couple days later start Lupron then Gonal-F and Menapur. I have no idea what all that means but am right now looking a bunch of things up. :o) 

The RE's office (and my accupuncturist) have warned me that with the Diminished Ovarian Reserve I won't get as many eggs as others would for retrieval so I guess we'll see what happens. I'm just glad that we could get everything in place to go for it this cycle.


----------



## drsquid

yay for getting started


----------



## fertilesoul

Congrats Dr. Squid for 12 mature eggs. You are getting closer and closer :)


----------



## L4hope

Drsquid 12 eggs is great! I hope you get most of them fertilized!!

Babyonmyown, that's great you are getting everything started. I'm actually moving on to ivf too. It looks like we might be on a similar schedule. I have day 3scan and bloodwork tomorrow, should start bcp Saturday, and sonohystagram next wednesday. I don't know about you, but my head is spinning!!


----------



## notoptimistic

drsquid - looking forward to hearing how many of your eggs fertilized! This is so exciting.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

L4hope said:


> Drsquid 12 eggs is great! I hope you get most of them fertilized!!
> 
> Babyonmyown, that's great you are getting everything started. I'm actually moving on to ivf too. It looks like we might be on a similar schedule. I have day 3scan and bloodwork tomorrow, should start bcp Saturday, and sonohystagram next wednesday. I don't know about you, but my head is spinning!!

Without a doubt my head is spinning!! I am a little overwhelmed at this point! It will be nice to have you going through it at the same time!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

UGH, just got off the phone with the RE's office. They don't have any available Dr's to do my Hysteroscopy next week (too many on Vacay) so now I am waiting for a call back from the nurse. I am terrified they are going to say I have to wait a cycle which will drive me nuts because that would put me in going back to school time (I'm a teacher). I can't miss a lot of school at that time of year for different appointments.


----------



## drsquid

oy what a morning.. got a text from the news saying that transbay bart is shut down due to a fire.. so i got up at 6:15 to drive to the city for a 9am court time.. only to get a call from the lawyer at 7 saying i didnt have to be at court til 1 pm. bart is still closed and there is a giants game at 12:45. im thinking about leaving 2 hrs early... sigh he coulnt have called last night... im actualy feeling ok today.. a bit bloaty but not too bad. mild crampy. got a call from my doc.. 11 fertilized.. i said, ok that is good, he was like.. no that is fantastic. he is actually happy.. i made a joke about not counting my embryos til they hatch at which point he started going on about blasts, and i had to tell him i was joking..


----------



## daydream

drsquid - I forgot you were up in the bay area! I saw all the stuff about BART on the news and am so glad I work in the south bay and didn't have to deal with it. I hope it all gets cleared up soon so you don't have to deal with too much traffic and hassle.


----------



## drsquid

daydream- im just glad it wasnt yesterday!!!


----------



## L4hope

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> UGH, just got off the phone with the RE's office. They don't have any available Dr's to do my Hysteroscopy next week (too many on Vacay) so now I am waiting for a call back from the nurse. I am terrified they are going to say I have to wait a cycle which will drive me nuts because that would put me in going back to school time (I'm a teacher). I can't miss a lot of school at that time of year for different appointments.

We can freak out about all of this together. :wacko: I can't believe they would let too many doctors off at the same time. I would be so mad if that happened at my office. I hope they find a way to fit you in!! I'm a teacher too so I completely understand about timing and right mow is the best timing for us! Let me know how you make out...fingers crossed!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

drsquid said:


> oy what a morning.. got a text from the news saying that transbay bart is shut down due to a fire.. so i got up at 6:15 to drive to the city for a 9am court time.. only to get a call from the lawyer at 7 saying i didnt have to be at court til 1 pm. bart is still closed and there is a giants game at 12:45. im thinking about leaving 2 hrs early... sigh he coulnt have called last night... im actualy feeling ok today.. a bit bloaty but not too bad. mild crampy. got a call from my doc.. 11 fertilized.. i said, ok that is good, he was like.. no that is fantastic. he is actually happy.. i made a joke about not counting my embryos til they hatch at which point he started going on about blasts, and i had to tell him i was joking..

Wow, 11 fertilized?! That's awesome!!! I'm sorry about the BART stuff, my best friend lives in San Fran and I heard about it from him.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

L4hope said:


> We can freak out about all of this together. :wacko: I can't believe they would let too many doctors off at the same time. I would be so mad if that happened at my office. I hope they find a way to fit you in!! I'm a teacher too so I completely understand about timing and right mow is the best timing for us! Let me know how you make out...fingers crossed!

I can't believe they do either! I am getting annoyed that I haven't heard back from them yet too. I know they have a ton of patients, but I want to know what to do. If they can't fit me in, I want to know if I can go somewhere else or something.

What grade do you teach? I teach second grade and we get out of school on Tuesday. I am BEYOND ready to be done for the year!


----------



## L4hope

I say if they don't get back to you in the next couple hours call back and see what's going on. With all the money we are paying for this, they can handle it! 

Second grade is a fun age! I am a hearing itinerant so I see kiddos from K-12th grade. Admittedly the little one are my favorite. I feel you on be ready for summer break! The kids just get wild and turned off. I was done on the 4th and have been trying to relax and get my house good and clean!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

L4hope said:


> I say if they don't get back to you in the next couple hours call back and see what's going on. With all the money we are paying for this, they can handle it!
> 
> Second grade is a fun age! I am a hearing itinerant so I see kiddos from K-12th grade. Admittedly the little one are my favorite. I feel you on be ready for summer break! The kids just get wild and turned off. I was done on the 4th and have been trying to relax and get my house good and clean!

I called again and the nurse said they are going to find a way to work me in. I should hear back by the end of today but if not then I will call back again. :o)


----------



## Chiles

jUST COMING BY TO SHOW ALL YOU LOVELY LADIES SOME LUV!!!!!! WISHING YOU ALL GL ON YOUR CYCLES, AND TESTING!! 

SORRY ABOUT THE BFN LADIES BUT ITS ONE STEP CLOSER TO GETTING A BFP!!!!!!! MOST OF US HAVE HAD QUITE A FEW OF THOSE. THE MAIN THING IS DONT GIVE UP. i DON'T BELIEVE OF NOT GETTING PREGNANT, PEOPLE JUST STOP TRYING. XOXOXO gL!!!!


----------



## AMP26

11 fertilized?!?!:happydance: that is awesome news!!!!! Grow babies grow!!

As for fertility clinics, I bug mine constantly... I figure they're used to us crazy ladies, so I never feel bad about it! I called my doctor about 6 times the other day trying to figure everything out with my meds! I was so worried about the cost and it wound up being a 1/4 of what I thought it would be... Lol!! I'm on my third day of Gonal F & I go in for a scan tomorrow so I'm excited to see what's growing in there!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

LoL AMP,

I do a lot of e-mailing the nurse because I can't call during the day (I have my second grade students with me). Luckily I didn't have to bug them again, they called and scheduled both the Sounding and the Hysteroscopy (sp) for Thursday morning. Has anyone had either of those things? What should I expect? I have to talk to them when I go in next week about cost. I don't know what everything will cost me.


----------



## daydream

AMP - Yay! How has the gonal f been treating you? I can't wait to hear how your scan goes.

Chiles - Yay for a raspberry! You'll be out of first tri before you know it. 

I used to bug our RE's office all the time. And even after being pregnant, I had so many questions and was calling all the time. They're really nice, so thankfully they don't mind.


----------



## Chiles

daydream said:


> AMP - Yay! How has the gonal f been treating you? I can't wait to hear how your scan goes.
> 
> Chiles - Yay for a raspberry! You'll be out of first tri before you know it.
> 
> I used to bug our RE's office all the time. And even after being pregnant, I had so many questions and was calling all the time. They're really nice, so thankfully they don't mind.

:happydance: I been so happy....tomorrow I will be an olive!!!!! lol...I see you will be having your gender scan soon. How far along will you be? I have an appt next week...ready to see my baby again!!!! If I am lucky I may be able to find out the end of next month or for sure early august of whats inside of me!


----------



## L4hope

Babyonmyown, so glad to hear they are going to fit you in next week! I have my sonohystogram next wed. I'm hoping it won't be too bad. I've seen mixed reviews on pain and cramping from it. 

Amp it's such a relief when something costs less than you think! We were freaking out initially with doing iui but then my insurance ended up covering the "male" part of it. I was so excited!! 

Chilis, wow you I can't believe you are at 8 weeks already..so exciting!


----------



## Chiles

I will be 9 tomorrow!!! Time does seem to fly!!!! I see you are gearing up for ivf!!!!! Goodluck! maybe we will get some twins!!! lol


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Chilis!! At this point I say bring on the twins!!!


----------



## Chiles

LOL, I would gladly accept them too!!!!!! I wish you the best :dust:


----------



## fertilesoul

Dr. Squid: Wow -- 11 fertilized! That is awesome!!!

Chiles: glad to see you are doing well and progressing smoothly. Woohoo!


----------



## drsquid

i actually thought the sono was worse than the hsg. mind you i didnt think either was that bad but i had far more cramping and bloating after the sono however.. i was also on stims for it and not for the hsg.. 

i felt fine today. getting to the city was actually not bad at all.. but coming home at 8pm was still horrible. 

thaks again.. im still so excited to have gotten a fantastic out of dr negative =)


----------



## diliapickle

I also thought the sono was worse than Hsg. I forgot to take advil before though so had some only 15 minutes prior to sonorathwr than hour before with Hsg. So that could have had something to do with it!


----------



## daydream

Chiles - I'll be 15 weeks for my gender scan. My imaging office does private ones starting that early. I'm sooo excited to find out. We finally decided on a boy name last night so we're ready for either now!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you all for your responses. I will be having the Sonohystogram/Uterine Sounding and the Office Hysteroscopy on the same day. Is there anything I should do (or take) ahead of time?


----------



## Chiles

Babyonmyown- tylenol would do you some good for the sonogram I know! Good Luck!


----------



## AMP26

Okay... Slight rant here.. I am so sick of the needles already!!!! The Gonal-F isn't bad, but the ganirelix and the menopur suck! I have to take Claritin before the ganirelix because it makes me have a skin reaction and the menopur is just complicated!! On a good note I had one follie at 15 on Friday so I'm hoping when I go in for my u/s tomorrow some of the others will have caught up!


----------



## daydream

Babyonmyown - My RE prescribed me some Valium before the procedures. She likes her patients to associate her office with happy times and not pain. Not sure if you have any of that lying around :haha: but it helped!

AMP - I'm sorry about all the injections! I found gonal to be no problem. Glad that one isn't too bad. Not sure what the others you're on are, but don't worry it will be done soon!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

daydream said:


> Babyonmyown - My RE prescribed me some Valium before the procedures. She likes her patients to associate her office with happy times and not pain. Not sure if you have any of that lying around :haha: but it helped!
> 
> AMP - I'm sorry about all the injections! I found gonal to be no problem. Glad that one isn't too bad. Not sure what the others you're on are, but don't worry it will be done soon!

Haha, Idon't have valium around but I think my mom has some from a procedure she had recently (she didn't end up using it). I don't know what ind of a reaction I would have to it, but I can see why our RE prescribes it. I get so nervous when I don't know what to expect.


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I'm 11dpiui today and I still haven't tested, I was in NJ visiting with family since Wednesday and it really helped the time pass and I'm so happy it did It's been a very relaxing TWW but now my period is due in 3 days but I have a concern. 

Normally, in the past I would ovulate around CD 13-15 and this time they didn't let me trigger and ovulate until CD 18 so my question is ... because I ovulated later will that push my period back ... like should I still expect my period in 3 days or should I push it back a couple of days....? Any ideas on it or advice is welcome since I'm at a loss right now.


----------



## Chiles

:dust: :dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Negative on FRER and IC. Onto IVF.


----------



## AMP26

ashknowsbest said:


> Negative on FRER and IC. Onto IVF.

:hugs: I am so sorry Ash! I was really hoping this was it for you!


----------



## AMP26

Went in for another ultrasound this morning and I still only had the one follie.. its up to 19 mm now. My doctor has me coming back in the morning to see if there is any growth on the three medium sized ones. If there is, we'll let the big one go and work on getting the others mature. If there's not, we'll do the IUI tomorrow night and Wed night. Both options make me nervous. I thought the point of injecting myself every day three times a day was for more follies to grow :growlmad: So for now it's more of the waiting game. 

There was some good news mixed in... It's the first time my lining has been over 9 and he said it had " a beautiful look to it"... LOL, so I guess that's good!


----------



## daydream

:hugs: Ash!

AMP sorry your scan didn't show better results but yay for that lining! Mine with the gonal was so much better too, maybe that's the key? FX for you!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I'm so sorry Ash! 

Amp, all it takes is 1 follicle!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:hugs: Sorry Ash. :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

:hugs: Sorry for your bfn Ash. I'm in the same boat..onto ivf.


----------



## ashknowsbest

We can be IVF buddies. Do you know what your protocol is yet? 

And I actually may have spoken too soon. I went to the bathroom and I saw some brownish/red discharge on my panties and even though AF is supposed to be here in two days .. I don't ever have spotting before my period and I also haven't had my pre AF cramps ... 

Now I'm confused! I'm going to wait until the 20th ... which is Wednesday and I'll test then and if it's negative then I will be calling my FS to get a beta and then get the IVF on the road.


----------



## L4hope

Well I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you that your bfp is still coming. If not, IVF buddies it is! I'm on what feels like a long protocol. I'm on bcp now, then Lupron inbred 21 to suppress, AF and then start stims. I will be on Follistim and Menopur.


----------



## diliapickle

Ash - Hope it means something good!! FX for you! :dust:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

ashknowsbest said:


> We can be IVF buddies. Do you know what your protocol is yet?
> 
> And I actually may have spoken too soon. I went to the bathroom and I saw some brownish/red discharge on my panties and even though AF is supposed to be here in two days .. I don't ever have spotting before my period and I also haven't had my pre AF cramps ...
> 
> Now I'm confused! I'm going to wait until the 20th ... which is Wednesday and I'll test then and if it's negative then I will be calling my FS to get a beta and then get the IVF on the road.

Keeping fxd for you!


----------



## AMP26

I went for another U/S this morning and had GREAT NEWS!! My lining is at a 10 and I have two follicles at 22 and 20 on the right and two at 19 and 15 on the left :happydance: I'm going to trigger this afternoon, BD tonight, then IUI tomorrow afternoon & Thursday afternoon... which puts me right in line for a positive for my birthday, July 9th. I'm really really really happy that I have more than one!!!!!:happydance:

I'm just praying this is it!


----------



## ashknowsbest

AMP - best of luck darling! Everything is looking really great!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

AMP26 said:


> I went for another U/S this morning and had GREAT NEWS!! My lining is at a 10 and I have two follicles at 22 and 20 on the right and two at 19 and 15 on the left :happydance: I'm going to trigger this afternoon, BD tonight, then IUI tomorrow afternoon & Thursday afternoon... which puts me right in line for a positive for my birthday, July 9th. I'm really really really happy that I have more than one!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I'm just praying this is it!

That would be the most amazing birthday gift! 
Good luck and I have my fxd for you.


----------



## daydream

Yay AMP!! Those follies sure did catch up!!


----------



## diliapickle

AMP - that is wonderful news!!! FX for you!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Yay Amp, what an amazing birthday gift that would be!!

I'm sorry about the BFN Ash, I'm moving on to IVF this cycle too.


----------



## isela

AMP 26.. wow those are very good sides follies, Good Luck :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

amp- yay =) 

ash and baby- ive actually oddly found ivf less stressful. you get to feel like you are doing something everyday. no worrying if you missed ovulation etc


----------



## Tella

drsquid said:


> amp- yay =)
> 
> ash and baby- ive actually oddly found ivf less stressful. you get to feel like you are doing something everyday. no worrying if you missed ovulation etc

I agree 100%, it is less what if's!!!!

Sorry for not being on here often, still trying to keep up with everyones progress!

Fx'f for loads more IUI bfp's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you Drs. . . I'm excited to get going with this (on BCP's for awhile longer then I get to get started). The iui's have been so crazy and such an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## daydream

Hey Ash, how are things going for you?


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - things are going okay with me. The injectables IUI didn't work so we're moving onto IVF. I had my CD 3 blood work done this morning and the nurse called with the results and said that everything is looking good and is where it should be. She also said that I would hear back from the IVF coordinator tomorrow and she'll go over some things with me. We have to get the pre authorization from the insurance company so we should have that by the end of this week beginning of next week. I think they're going to start me on lupron very soon ... I won't really know much more until the IVF coordinator gets in touch with me but like I said that will be tomorrow. 

The nurse also said that my next ultrasound b/w is July 8th so at that point I will probably be starting on the stims.

How are you doing? How's your pregnancy going so far?


----------



## daydream

Very exciting!! I am glad things are moving along! I can't wait to hear more and follow your IVF journal.

The pregnancy is going by SO QUICKLY. Last night I got all weepy because it was exactly six months away from my due date. I can't believe how much things will change in such a short amount of time. Especially compared to how long we were TTC. I just want to hold onto every good bit of this while I can. Also very excited because we are now one week away from our gender scan!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh the gender scan, I can't wait! Are you secretly hoping for a boy or girl? I'd be happy with just a healthy baby at this point but I would love a girl :) Lol! I'm girly so I want to dress her up and all of that fun stuff.

Getting weepy is normal, your hormones are going crazy and it's going to be such an amazing feeling when you can hold your LO!


----------



## daydream

Going in I really wanted a boy because I thought my husband would have so much fun with a little clone of him. But ever since being pregnant, I've really thought this is a girl. We're excited either way, but everyone in our family is convinced it's a girl, so it will be a big surprise if it's a boy.


----------



## Chiles

Just popping in ladies to say hello!!!!!! Hope all is well and goodluck on your cycles!!!!!


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well.

Sorry I have been MIA, there is just nothing to report while I am waiting for AF to start.

As they are changing the drug intake to every day of Gonal-f, rather than every other day, I am really worried about weight gain, when we did our first lot of 3 months IUI I went up a dress size and I have never managed to lose it, so now I am worried I am going to balloon to the sizeof a house, oh well I hope at the end I will have a bump to disguise the fat!!! tee hee!

Other than all is well, still suffering from shock after having my cycle cancelled, but looking on the bright side, its nice to be able to drink wine again, but thats not as good as TTC.

Good luck to all - speak soon xxx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Just stopping by to say :hi: and to wish you all good luck.
:dust:


----------



## fertilesoul

Stalking and sending baby dust!


----------



## AMP26

Daydream: Only one more day for your gender scan :winkwink: I'll be stalking you tomorrow to find out what you're having!

AFM: 7 days past trigger, 6 days past O, 6 & 5 days past IUI's.. and, I"M FREAKING OUT! lol... It's just so hard to wait! I'm trying to stay optimistic since this is our last shot for a few months. Oh, and I still hate progesterone! :haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Still stalking, somehow must've been unsubscribed, but I found you all. How is everyone? I'll read back through what I've missed. We have been so busy here.
Just conditionally sold the house, looking for our new family home....it's all happening crazy fast and I may end up moving 9 months preg, eek!
Nicker, Equal, Chiles, Fertil, pluss all the others who haven't popped into my head right now, I miss you all ladies :hug:


----------



## Moorebetter

is this thread still going? if so Id love to join!!!!!


----------



## daydream

Amp - FX for you!!! And yep tomorrow!! I'll definitely let you all know! Just keeping my fingers crossed for a cooperative baby


----------



## Moorebetter

*Hopeful42nd* im excited to see that you got your BFP one your first go around iwth Clomid and IUI :) thats what I did this month :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Moorebetter- thanks, I'm a long time chatter on this thread and my darling son was clomid/IUI baby and so is this little girl to be. I'm 25w2days. Time is flying!
For oth it was thesecond IUI round that did the trick but I know lots of ladies who have succeeded first round! :dust: so your in your 2ww?

Wow I have missed a lot on here! Daydream, can't wait to hear what you are having!
Chiles I'm so happy you got your bfp after all you went through.
Ash, :hugs: I am so sorry IUI didnt pan out but IVF will be much more of a certainty for you. Any wedding planning done?
Dr squid- so IVF huh? 11 fertilizing is pheonominal! I have a friend on here who just got her bfp with IVF and had 13 and only 9 fertilized. She had to wait for her transfer as her estrogen levels went through the roof after retrieval. She just literally got her beta on Sunday!
Everyone- keep at it and don't let the bfn's get you down. It's about determination and not giving up!


----------



## Nicker

Hey everyone. I was supposed to see my RE and start stimming last Friday. However, my plans may, once again, be changing. I submitted a resume last week for my dream job. I have an interview today! I am so nervous right now. The interview is in 4 hours. I hope I can pull it off!!


----------



## diliapickle

Good Luck, Nicker!!! Hope you get your dream job! :)


----------



## drsquid

nicker- long time no see. fingers crossed

hopeful-

Spoiler
https://img42.imageshack.us/img42/3126/photo2eos.jpg


----------



## diliapickle

OMG Dr Squid - That is awesome!!! Congrats!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hopeful - yeah I'm sorry that IUI didn't work for me either but this is the hand I've been dealt, I just have to deal with it and I will. I just had my IVF class this morning where I learned how to do all of the shots and it was long but went well. I'm not nervous about any of the shots except the progesterone in oil because it's an intramuscular shot eeck! 

Not really any solid wedding planning done. We finally decided on a small destination wedding with a small reception here in the states for people who weren't able to make it to the destination. We're almost 100% sure we're going to have it in maui, Hawaii so we'll start planning that in a couple of months. We're not planning to get married until June 2014 so we have some time thank god, because I'm already overwhelmed enough with the IVF process. Oh and I did find my dress :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Nicker said:


> Hey everyone. I was supposed to see my RE and start stimming last Friday. However, my plans may, once again, be changing. I submitted a resume last week for my dream job. I have an interview today! I am so nervous right now. The interview is in 4 hours. I hope I can pull it off!!

Good luck!!
I know you will do great!:thumbup:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

ashknowsbest said:


> Hopeful - yeah I'm sorry that IUI didn't work for me either but this is the hand I've been dealt, I just have to deal with it and I will. I just had my IVF class this morning where I learned how to do all of the shots and it was long but went well. I'm not nervous about any of the shots except the progesterone in oil because it's an intramuscular shot eeck!
> 
> Not really any solid wedding planning done. We finally decided on a small destination wedding with a small reception here in the states for people who weren't able to make it to the destination. We're almost 100% sure we're going to have it in maui, Hawaii so we'll start planning that in a couple of months. We're not planning to get married until June 2014 so we have some time thank god, because I'm already overwhelmed enough with the IVF process. Oh and I did find my dress :)

You found your dress! Conrats that is so exciting!
I am glad to see you are moving forward with ivf and hope to see a bfp anouncment from you shortly. Wishing you luck and sending lots and lots of :dust: your way.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks blue eyes!


----------



## AMP26

Congrats Dr. Squid!! That is awesome news :happydance:


----------



## daydream

oh my goodness dr squid!!! How exciting! Have you called to schedule betas? :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Omg omg, Dr Squid! Amazing!!!! Love it. Is it sinking in or are you in disbelief?

Nicker- you will do amazing! Just remember whatever happens in life you have faced and become that much stronger. Hope you can get back to your ttc journey soon, I know how badly you'd love to add mommy to your qualifications.

Ash- congrats on the dress. Maui sounds amazing! I hear from loads of ladies who move to IVF that it's less stressful than IUI as there is more certainty behind it.

Daydream- how you feeling? I was sick at that point. Not fun but worth it!

Gosh it's good to be back talkin to you ladies :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I think having a maui wedding will be amazing. And I'm also less stressed out from the IVF even though it's more medication and stuff, I like that it's got a better success rate. :)


----------



## drsquid

i had my beta drawn this am but havent heard back yet. still hasnt sunk in i think


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'd be calling and hounding them :) lol
It takes time to sink in, sometimes once you start having symptoms, sometimes not till you start growing, some ladies not till they feel movement. Enjoy it :)


----------



## daydream

Hopeful - I was feeling better at the end of last week, but the past few days have been rough. I'm back to gagging and feeling terrible in the evenings. I hope it gets better soon! It's not fun, I'm ready for the second trimester glow


----------



## Nicker

Interview went well I think. I won't know until the end if the week. If I get the job it will mean getting my masters degree. Marks are due tomorrow and then 3 days of easy street before summer vacation


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I remember those days. It does get better! Still getting tired here and there, a bit moody and all sorts of aches and pains, but not sick, and can stomach my decaf coffee again. Oh but my heartburn sucks :(


----------



## drsquid

nicker= fingers crossed

oy, i have heartburn and a bit of the queasy already.. likely from the progesterone but.. its gonna be a long 9months. still havent gotten my beta. clinic called at 5 to tell me that quest labs wasnt gonna finish til 6 and they might or might not get the labs to my doc and they might just fax them. i thought my doc didnt do hcg today anyway (and they dont, they send it across the street) so i didnt expect results til tomorrow. i have questions for my doc though and im worried he will call while im in court.


----------



## daydream

I'm surprised they didn't have the labs done yet! Did they do them STAT? :( Sorry you don't get an answer until tomorrow. Those HPTs don't lie though!


----------



## fertilesoul

Hopeful Heyyyyy, congrats on selling your house and getting to find a new one. So fun! Time is going by quickly. I have my glucose test coming up in 5 days and so not looking forward to drinking the glucola. 

Nicker: wishing you the best with this job interview. You will rock it!

Dr. Squid: Holy cow!!!! Congrats. What an awesome BFP!!!

Ok, our next set of BFP should be rolling along now -- I'm talking to you ash, tella, dilia, equal and everyone else in their TWW


----------



## drsquid

beta of 148.. now im paranoid about twins.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

drsquid said:


> beta of 148.. now im paranoid about twins.

:dance: Congrats! :dance:


----------



## daydream

How many DPO are you? I had an over tripling beta and still had just one. I did a little research and hcg is actually correlated with girls.. But I'll test that theory in a few hours at my gender scan :happydance:

I stressed about multiples, but try not to as best you can and just be happy!! LO is just so comfy in there!


----------



## drsquid

Heh thanks. We will see what happens Thursday at my second beta. I want a girl so... Fingers crossed. I also don't plan on finding out the gender (but hopefully wont accidentally find out as I read ultrasound)


----------



## Moorebetter

WHOA congrats!!!!!!!! does anyone know if this thread includes June IUI's because id love to join!


----------



## diliapickle

Moorebetter - Good luck!! Hope you get your BFP from IUI! Looks like you are in the TWW now - hope it goes quickly for you!


----------



## Moorebetter

*diliapickle* thanks!! im hoing this is what is will take (IUI) If not well im not giving up!

everytime I read your name, in my head I say Dill pickle hahaha


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah dr squid I was gonna ask how many dpo you are. My first beta was like that too at 4w2days preggo. Two days later it was like 460 or something. I forget but around that.
I'm having just one girl.


----------



## daydream

Well I just got back from my gender scan. I was a little worried about having it early and that it would be a little unclear, but this absolutely was not. We are 100% having a little BOY! I'm in the process of adding pictures and video to my journal, so that will be up in a few hours.

I am SHOCKED. I was so wrong, though I did have a dream last night that we found out it was a boy, so maybe it was my body's last attempt to clue me in on the little secret ;) We're both so thrilled though, and I'm so excited to share the news with our families at our gender reveal party this Saturday. Everyone is going to be so surprised!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats daydream!
A little boy how exciting!


----------



## Nicker

June, July, August ..... All IUI and IVF and whatever else are all welcome here!!


----------



## Tella

Congrats on the Baby boy Daydream :blue:

Nicker > :happydace: so glad to see ur back with a plan. How did the interview go?


----------



## diliapickle

Daydream - Congrats on your little boy!! That is so wonderful!!! :) 

Moorebetter - haha it actually came from dill pickle - i was a counselor for years and my camp name was pickle. The kids always tried to guess your real name a fellow counselor one day asked if i was feeling dill - the kids though they said my real name. So I told them they had and that Dill was short for Dilia and Pickle was really my last name. They bought it! haha


----------



## Chiles

Hopeful42nd said:


> Still stalking, somehow must've been unsubscribed, but I found you all. How is everyone? I'll read back through what I've missed. We have been so busy here.
> Just conditionally sold the house, looking for our new family home....it's all happening crazy fast and I may end up moving 9 months preg, eek!
> Nicker, Equal, Chiles, Fertil, pluss all the others who haven't popped into my head right now, I miss you all ladies :hug:


Miss you ladies too!!! I have been feeling very tired and nauseous lately so I have not been on as much.




Hopeful42nd said:


> Moorebetter- thanks, I'm a long time chatter on this thread and my darling son was clomid/IUI baby and so is this little girl to be. I'm 25w2days. Time is flying!
> For oth it was thesecond IUI round that did the trick but I know lots of ladies who have succeeded first round! :dust: so your in your 2ww?
> 
> Wow I have missed a lot on here! Daydream, can't wait to hear what you are having!
> Chiles I'm so happy you got your bfp after all you went through.
> Ash, :hugs: I am so sorry IUI didnt pan out but IVF will be much more of a certainty for you. Any wedding planning done?
> Dr squid- so IVF huh? 11 fertilizing is pheonominal! I have a friend on here who just got her bfp with IVF and had 13 and only 9 fertilized. She had to wait for her transfer as her estrogen levels went through the roof after retrieval. She just literally got her beta on Sunday!
> Everyone- keep at it and don't let the bfn's get you down. It's about determination and not giving up!

Thanks, When I least expected...It happened :)


----------



## Chiles

Congrats on your bouncy Baby Boy DayDream!!!!


----------



## Chiles

drsquid said:


> beta of 148.. Now im paranoid about twins.

congrats!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats on team blue daydream! Have fun shopping and decorating! Ideas yet?


----------



## fertilesoul

Congrats daydream on a healthy little boy!

Congrats Dr.Squid on a healthy HCG count!

Woohooooo!


----------



## L4hope

Hey ladies! Been MIA for about a week. Just needed to take a break fro
Stressing about all things ttc. There's been so much action as always. 

Congrats on the bfp drsquid!!!

ash, I see you are definitely on for ivf. The higher odds definitely feel better. I should 
have ER around the same time if my appt goes well next week. 

Nicker, good to see you back. Hope everything works out for you to get your dream job!


----------



## ashknowsbest

L4hope - yeah I'm definitely on for IVF, I'm just waiting for July 8th to start on Lupron. I can't wait to get started but I'm very nervous about the ER.


----------



## L4hope

ashknowsbest said:


> L4hope - yeah I'm definitely on for IVF, I'm just waiting for July 8th to start on Lupron. I can't wait to get started but I'm very nervous about the ER.

I am having a slight issue and of course the main doc has been on vacation. I will know for sure next Monday if we can proceed with everything. If all is still a go, I will start Lupron on July 5th. I too am slightly freaked out about the ER, but at least I won't be conscious for it!


----------



## ashknowsbest

L4hope - well I hope that everything gets sorted out for you so you can start by July 5th. Let me know how the appointment goes as soon as you know. :) Some girls on here told me that they felt pain during the procedure and all I can think is .. do they not have a good anesthesiologist. I better not feel anything or I will freak out. Period. I think people are freaking me out more than I need to be .. not on purpose or anything but just by reading how they reacted. Everyone is different though. My doctor said the ER is only 5-10 minutes long and then you're in recovery for an hour so the recovery is longer than the actual procedure.


----------



## drsquid

ash- mine was completely painless. out like a light and felt fine when i woke up


----------



## daydream

drsquid - how was beta #2?


----------



## drsquid

daydream- 349.. more than double. only thing im worrying about now is the super crazy high progesterone at 279


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nice drsquid! The progesterone, what would that mean?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Multiples????


----------



## L4hope

ashknowsbest said:


> L4hope - well I hope that everything gets sorted out for you so you can start by July 5th. Let me know how the appointment goes as soon as you know. :) Some girls on here told me that they felt pain during the procedure and all I can think is .. do they not have a good anesthesiologist. I better not feel anything or I will freak out. Period. I think people are freaking me out more than I need to be .. not on purpose or anything but just by reading how they reacted. Everyone is different though. My doctor said the ER is only 5-10 minutes long and then you're in recovery for an hour so the recovery is longer than the actual procedure.

Thanks Ash! I'll keep you posted. Hopefully we will both be on track for an august bfp!!


----------



## daydream

yay drsquid! I don't know much about high progesterone, what did your dr say about it?


----------



## drsquid

day and hopeful- he didnt say. i jsut talked to the nurse. im pissed at him right now so i dont want to talk to him. the nurse said it was nothing dangerous but wanted to test again monday. didnt tell me what it could mean though. and told me to keep doing the supplements which seems silly


----------



## Hopeful42nd

She only said that cause a nurse can't overrule a docs order. Sheprob has to review and notify him to see if he wants to change the regimen.
Hope its nothing to be concerned about. From what I've read, they say multiples, possibly a cyst, etc. I'm sure your fine.


----------



## AMP26

So I'm having the opposite problem with my progesterone levels... My 21 day labs came back at 18.9 which my doctor is quite happy with. I'm worried it's too low. He told me any thing above 10 is good but from what I've read, most doctors like to see it at at least 20. Any thoughts?

Oh, and because I can't seem to help myself, I tested this morning at 8dpiui. Shockingly it was a bfn! Lol!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I've heard progrsterone over 15 is fine, but docs vary on opinions. If you ovulate progesterone shows it and generally that can sustain a pregnancy unless it drops rapidly post day 21.


----------



## Chiles

My Progesterone was an 16 when I found out I was pregnant.I didnt do a trigger though. GL


----------



## AMP26

9 dpiui... Bfn. The one thing I can be happy about is that I found a dollar store that sells hpt's. So at least these bfn's are only costing me a $1 a piece!


----------



## drsquid

chiles- progesterone should have nothing to do with the trigger. the trigger can cause pos pregnancy tests. 

afm- going back for another progesterone tests monday. he wants me to wait to use the crinone. he was all wishy washy about whether i need to be supplementing. if it still comes back high with more than 24 hrs since id used the crinone.. im gonna reconsider using it. i mean 279 is quite a bit above 20


----------



## Blue eyes 81

AMP26 said:


> 9 dpiui... Bfn. The one thing I can be happy about is that I found a dollar store that sells hpt's. So at least these bfn's are only costing me a $1 a piece!

It's still early.
I tested negative with a beta blood test at 10 days post o and tested positive at 13 days post o.
Fxd for you!
:dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Agreed drsquid, and I don't see lack of supplementing dropping you into a dangerous terf for baby. Good luck, hope you get some answers soon. Ps if he's wishy washy then he's prob never seen that kind of number before.


----------



## Moorebetter

^^^ agree


----------



## Chiles

drsquid said:


> chiles- progesterone should have nothing to do with the trigger. the trigger can cause pos pregnancy tests.
> 
> afm- going back for another progesterone tests monday. he wants me to wait to use the crinone. he was all wishy washy about whether i need to be supplementing. if it still comes back high with more than 24 hrs since id used the crinone.. im gonna reconsider using it. i mean 279 is quite a bit above 20

I know that much, trust me I have read up on everything that happened to me ttc. But I ovulated on my own that cycle...so I probably just released 1. with the trigger majority of the time you release more than one follicle that will give you and indication of a higher progesterone level. Like one lady release 3 follicles and her progesterone was like 127, and another who released2 and her progesterone was like 52 neither was pregnant. Progesterone is definetly not and indication of pregnancy. But with a high P4 like that you def don't need supplements to abstain your pregnancy. Goodluck testing:flower:


----------



## notoptimistic

ash - I start lupron in about 2 weeks. Doing IVF too!


----------



## L4hope

L4hope said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> L4hope - well I hope that everything gets sorted out for you so you can start by July 5th. Let me know how the appointment goes as soon as you know. :) Some girls on here told me that they felt pain during the procedure and all I can think is .. do they not have a good anesthesiologist. I better not feel anything or I will freak out. Period. I think people are freaking me out more than I need to be .. not on purpose or anything but just by reading how they reacted. Everyone is different though. My doctor said the ER is only 5-10 minutes long and then you're in recovery for an hour so the recovery is longer than the actual procedure.
> 
> Thanks Ash! I'll keep you posted. Hopefully we will both be on track for an august bfp!!Click to expand...

Hey Ash! My appt went pretty well this am. Everything is still a go for starting. I will start Lupron on Thursday night! :happydance: I'm soo ready to get this process going. You start Lupron on the 8th right? Shots, shots, and more shots here we come!


----------



## ashknowsbest

L4hope - Yay so happy to hear everything is going as planned and you're starting your Lupron on Thursday. Are you nervous? I wasn't nervous really until I got all of the meds in the mail and it was pretty overwhelming. I got this sense of nervousness but I know I'll be fine. It's just knowing that I have to give myself 3 shots a day that freaks me out. What is your protocol do you know? I'm on down regulation. I'm taking lupron, menopur and gonal F then ovidrel for the trigger and I'll be on a steroid after the retrieval to help with inflammation and also an antibiotic called doxycycline and then also I'll be on PIO (progesterone in oil shots). Best of luck and we're very close in cycles so we can hold each others hands through this process! 

notoptimistic - yay more cycle buddies! Best of luck to you :) Do you know which protocol you're on?


----------



## notoptimistic

I think it is called the lupron luteal protocol. It is the one where you go in on day 21 for a blood test to confirm ovulation, and then if you have ovulated you start giving yourself a lupron shot daily for 11 days, go in for an u/s on that 11th day, and if you are ready you add follistim and continue on lupron (lupron at a lower dose). (3 shots a day, 2 follistim and one lupron at that point) Then once you are ready you do the ovidrel shot. I won't be going in on day 21 to confirm ovulation though because as my doctor knows, I don't ovulate until day 22 at the earliest so there will be nothing to confirm if I were to go in day 21. Instead I am coming in on day 25 which will be July 16th. Also helps because I will be away in NY at a wedding that weekend. So on day 25 im sure the blood test will confirm ovulation so I expect to start lupron shots July 17th. I picked up all my drugs on Saturday (I didn't want them to mail them to me). The needles are making me so nervous. Can't look at them!


----------



## L4hope

Ash, yes it's a little unnerving looking at all of the medications and thinking about all the shots. I had my injection training today with the nurse. Thankfully my hubby doesn't mind needles so he will be doing the shots! I'm not sure the protocol name. I start Lupron then once I get AF I'll have Lupron reduced and add Follistim and Menopur. I did ovidrel before to trigger for my iui's but for IVF it's a different hcg. I too will be on doxycycline after transfer along with estrogen patches and progesterone suppositories. They also suggested taking baby aspirin as studies have showed it helps reduce chance of early loss. Good luck to you too Ash! Even though it's scary, it's exciting too to think of the better odds we have with this process! Soon our bfp's will be here!!!

Notoptimistic good luck to you too! Another cycle buddy :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Ash, Not and L4. 
Good luck ladies.
I can't wait to see your bfp's!
:dust:


----------



## Chiles

GoodLuck Ladies!!!! Cheers to more BFP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diliapickle

Good Lucks!! Can't wait to hear of your BFP's :)


----------



## L4hope

Thanks for the well wishes blue eyes, chilis and Dilia!

Dilia you will be on your way to your bfp soon and we can join chilis and blue eyes!


----------



## Chiles

Ladies we are cheering you on!!!!! Maybe we will get some twins on this post soon!!!! lol!!!!! I want someone to be a twin mommy that I can stalk lol


----------



## Equal

Hi everyone,

I took a long break after my etopic, loss of tube and loss of my twins. I completed my 4th iui (first since my loss) and am currently on 8dpiui.

Im amazed to see how many ladies I started with are pregnant and am happy to see some familiar faces.

GL to all!!


----------



## oneof14

Equal, so happy to see you are back! I truly hope you get you BFP this cycle!

After my cancelled IVF I too had my 4th IUI on June 26th & 27th! I'm right behind you!!


----------



## daydream

Equal - welcome back! GL to you!!


----------



## diliapickle

Equal - welcome back!! I hope this cycle is does it for you!!! 

Oneof14 - Good luck with your 4th cycle as well! I hope this is the one to bring you your BFP! :)


----------



## oneof14

Thanks so much diliapickle!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

L4Hope and notoptimistic - I believe we're all on very similiar protocols. I'll be doing 3 shots per day so best of luck to you girls and I really hope that you guys have success with your IVF's and this is the only one you guys have to do!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Welcome back equal! So glad you are back.
Fxd you get your bfp this cycle.
:dust:


----------



## L4hope

Glad your back Equal! Hope to see good news from you soon!!


----------



## drsquid

equal- welcome back/ fingers crossed for you

afm -progesterone was greater than 80 (and nurse said something about having to dilute it to get a read). they told me to stop my progesterone supplement and they will retest thursday.. yay for no more goo.. didnt realize they were doing a beta too.. it was 1369 (or 1389 gotta ask again i got distracted after she told me). also told them that im going for my us with my ob rather than having it at the ivf clinic cause my doc will be on vaca and i dont know his partner at all so that just seemed weird and ick to me to go to an old dude i dont know rather than my ob who i like.. they said today theyd prefer me to do my us at the ivf clinic.. told them no problem if they do it free cause im out of pocket and have insurance with my ob. we will see what they decide


----------



## oneof14

Great news drsquid!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

ashknowsbest said:


> L4Hope and notoptimistic - I believe we're all on very similiar protocols. I'll be doing 3 shots per day so best of luck to you girls and I really hope that you guys have success with your IVF's and this is the only one you guys have to do!

I am starting microdose lupron on Friday then menapur and gonal f then hcg for my egg retrieval and start progesterone suppositories after transfer.


----------



## AMP26

Welcome back Equal :hugs:

So my tests are still negative. I'm feeling like #3 was a bust :cry: I go in for a beta on Thursday then we'll know for sure. We'll be taking July off to regroup and relax. We were orignally planning on taking August off too, but I turn 29 this week and would REALLY like to have a baby in my arms by 30, so I don't think we'll be taking off a whole two months! 

Good luck with starting the IVF ladies! I can't wait to see you all get your BFP :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

AMP - sorry to hear you're still getting bfn's! That's really lame but I've been there. I did 3 rounds of clomid with IUI and one injectables with IUI and still didn't get pregnant so, been there, it sucks! :hugs: I'm happy to hear you're only taking one month off, we would miss you in here! Best of luck to you in the future :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

babyonmyown - youre so lucky you get to be on progesterone suppositories! I have to do the PIO intramuscular shot!


----------



## L4hope

Amp sorry for your bfn :( It's so disappointing! I hope you come back next month refreshed and ready to get your bfp!!

Babyonmyown, you can join us in the august bfp club!!

Ash that really sucks you have to do the intramuscular shots for progesterone! Do you give them to yourself? Ouch!! As much as I hate the suppositories I will take them any day of the week over the shot. I wonder if there's much of a difference between them.


----------



## L4hope

Amp sorry for your bfn :( It's so disappointing! I hope you come back next month refreshed and ready to get your bfp!!

Babyonmyown, you can join us in the august bfp club!!

Ash that really sucks you have to do the intramuscular shots for progesterone! Do you give them to yourself? Ouch!! As much as I hate the suppositories I will take them any day of the week over the shot. I wonder if there's much of a difference between them.


----------



## notoptimistic

ash, l4hope - I am going to be using a progesterone gel. I'll be so happy when I get to move onto the gel after all those shots (3 in a day for a while - that's going to suck - I'm a baby about needles).


----------



## ashknowsbest

L4hope - I'm not sure exactly what the difference is between the suppositories and the shots besides the way they're taken but when I went to my IVF class the nurse that taught us how to do all of the shots did say that when you give a shot into the muscle, since your muscle has the best bloodflow or something like that, it gets through your system really well... that's all I know though.

I'm not a huge baby about needles, I can do the subcutaneous shots with no problem but it's that fact that the needle is about 11/2 inches to 2 inches and it has to go into the muscle that's freaking me out but lots of women do it and I'm sure I will be fine. I think it's just the initial overwhelming feeling but I'm sure once I do it the first time and it's not that bad I'll be fine! 

Oh and yes I give them to myself at home either in the morning or at night but whatever you choose they want you to be consistent.

notoptimistic - lucky girl with the progesterone gel. Mine is progesterone in sesame oil ... weird! Lol. I'm willing to do whatever I have to if it gets me my bfp, I hope it works for you as well! How long have you been TTC ?


----------



## daydream

Amp :hugs: I hope Thurs has good news for you


----------



## L4hope

Amp sorry for your bfn :( It's so disappointing! I hope you come back next month refreshed and ready to get your bfp!!

Babyonmyown, you can join us in the august bfp club!!

Ash that really sucks you have to do the intramuscular shots for progesterone! Do you give them to yourself? Ouch!! As much as I hate the suppositories I will take them any day of the week over the shot. I wonder if there's much of a difference between them.


----------



## notoptimistic

ash - I've been ttc since July 2010 if you count the miscarriages as part of that time period. I got pregnant right away in July 2010, first cycle trying but then had the mmc and a d&c first week of Sept 2010. Then I waited for one period and got pregnant again first cycle trying and had the mmc in January 2011. Since January 2011 I haven't been able to get pregnant again.

By the way, when the nurse was instructing my husband and I on injections, she recommended the 1 inch needle for the ovidrel trigger shot (intramuscular) rather than the 1.5 inch one that she knew the pharmacy would give me. She sent us home with a one inch to use instead of the 1.5 inch. She told me that one inch should be sufficient for the shot in the butt unless I was heavier than I am. I weigh about 125lbs. Perhaps you should ask your doc if a 1 inch needle would suffice?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I asked about the inch needle and they said no, it won't reach the muscle, it has to be the 11/2 or 2 inch needle that they gave me. It won't be that bad really. So many girls do it I'm sure it doesn't hurt that much or people would refuse. :haha: But thanks for the idea!

Oh and I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriages. I've never been through one so I don't know how it feels but :hugs:!


----------



## drsquid

I didn't find the pio shots hurt to give anymore than any of the others. Unfortunately I was allergic to the shots and within an hour or so I couldn't walk. But the actual shot itself and that first hour was no biggie. Lots of people swear by warming the syringe (put it in a cup of hot water) and using a heating pad right after. Crinone is far more expensive and also gives you more peaks and troughs in your levels. In addition apparently it doesn't register in your blood as much as the shots cause it goes direct to your uterus


----------



## L4hope

Sorry for the repeat post! Not sure how that happened! :shrug:


----------



## Equal

im feeling super down today....dont know why, im so sick of all of this....

Ive decided to test on friday which is 12pdiui to see if there is anything


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Equal said:


> im feeling super down today....dont know why, im so sick of all of this....
> 
> Ive decided to test on friday which is 12pdiui to see if there is anything

Good luck! I have my fxd for you.
:dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So glad to see you back Equal, you have been missed. Hope you have good news to share soon.


----------



## fertilesoul

Equal said:


> Ive decided to test on friday which is 12pdiui to see if there is anything

WB Equal! I wish you the very best and can't wait to hear some good news. Big hugs and keeping hope alive for ya!


----------



## Equal

Thanks for all the support :)

Its nice to be with people who get it! I feel like im the only person sometimes.

Is anyone testing soon? My bloods are on July 11...but ill be 17dpiui. I dont know why they make us wait so long.. im hoping ill to see something on the test this fri


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks ash! I'm going to ask around about the 1.5 inch needle vs 1 inch. The nurse said 1 inch was ok but I'm going to check with one of my doctor friends.


----------



## Moorebetter

Looks like my first IUI was a no go- on to the next IUI looks like I can start testing July 30th :) 

Does anyone take anything as far as vitamins other than prenatals?


----------



## Tella

GL to all the ladies still taking meds waiting to trigger, fx'd that the ones that has done their IUI's get their bfp's shortly!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: :dust: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## AMP26

MooreBetter- I also take folic acid. I forget how much, but I know it's 3 a day.. maybe 1200?

Tella & Equal: Can't wait till you test! 

AFM: I go in for my Beta today, still no AF but I'm on progesterone, so I think that keeps it away. I haven't tested since Monday, so I guess anything's possible!


----------



## Tella

Fx'd AMP


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck AMP!

I took prenatals for a long time prior, and an omega 3-6-9 combo.


----------



## drsquid

tella and equal- fingers crossed

vitamin- been taking "one a day women's prenatal" which is actually 2 pills,. one is a multivitamin and one is a dha/epa supplement

afm- i got nothing. just crazy crazy tired. ate too much yesterday which was most uncomfortable. stomach is not happy today. got progesterone rechecked today (it was still high monday so they told me to stop supplementing and get rechecked today to see if i can stay without supplement, fingers crossed,).


----------



## daydream

FX for you AMP!

drsquid - I hope your progesterone levels stay good w/o the supplements! That would make things so much easier for your first tri

afm - got to love the random mornings when you're 16 weeks, so should be past morning sickness and vomit in the sink while brushing your teeth :-/


----------



## diliapickle

Moore - Sorry this one didn't work! FX for your next one! :) 

AMP, Tella and Equal - I have my FX that you both see a beautiful BFP soon!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey ladies, I have lots of news.
Tonight we sign papers and we've bought a house! Will be moving 8 or 9 months preggers, but oh well, I'm so happy!
Had my first OB appt today. I'm all systems go for VBAC, so here's to hoping all works out! My doc is lovely, very positive and explained everything honestly and very well in terms of risks, monitoring expectations, and red flags that will cause another c section. Fx

Daydream, I'm 26weeks 4 days and am still puking in the sink from brushing. But luckily that the only time I get sick!

Drsquid-fx your levels are okay and it was just the suppliment causing it.
Time to change yourself from ttc I think :)

Equal, Tella, Amp - :dust:


----------



## drsquid

hopeful= heh high progesterone is apparently no biggie. doc said when you do the shots it can be in the thousands. i just need to make sure they dont drop low now that im several days off. heh and yeah gotta change my status i guess.. until i see the heartbeat though...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ah, you are a sceptic. That's good to hear that the high numbers are fine. When is your ultra scheduled for?


----------



## drsquid

hopeful- the 18th (unless i freak out and do one sooner but.. i know you wont see much early so.. trying to hold off)


----------



## Equal

Well laides I tested this morning and BFN. Dont know why I thought the first time back would work....onto # 5.

Im just waiting now for AF to come. Im kind of happy that the 2ww is over for me though.

tella how did you do???


----------



## oneof14

Equal, I am sorry about your BFN, I am right behind you with my IUI's on June 26&27, tested this morning to a BFN as well.


----------



## Tella

Equal said:


> Well laides I tested this morning and BFN. Dont know why I thought the first time back would work....onto # 5.
> 
> Im just waiting now for AF to come. Im kind of happy that the 2ww is over for me though.
> 
> tella how did you do???

:hugs::hug::hugs: sorry for the stupid bfn, it is hard and i can only imagine that after it has worked once you would expect it to work the next time, but remain optimistic, it though 3 tries last time but you will get your forever bfp!!!! 

Im doing good, gonna be a good girl and not test at all. I have decided this morning that i will wait for beta results.



drsquid said:


> hopeful- the 18th (unless i freak out and do one sooner but.. i know you wont see much early so.. trying to hold off)

Im impressed wiht your constrain considering how many scans you did in your stim period :haha: but it is good, soon you will see that little heart flicker away and hten we can get a nice ticker :thumbup:



oneof14 said:


> Equal, I am sorry about your BFN, I am right behind you with my IUI's on June 26&27, tested this morning to a BFN as well.

Sorry about the bfn :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I pray the new protocol wil do the trick for you and you will have lots of healthy eggies to work wiht this time :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

tella- that is why im holding out... if you scan too early you just freak yourself out kinda like testing too early. then you gotta talk yourself out of why it doesnt matter that you saw what you saw (ie bfn cause it is just too early or empty sac etc etc). us for stims was easy, plus you can do it transabdominal

equal and oneof- *hugs* im so sorry


----------



## AMP26

Another important lesson learned today... Don't test too early! Tested Monday at 12 dpiui... :bfn:. Had a beta done yesterday & just got the call... :bfp: hcg is at 38.9! I'm in shock!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Equal- its hard to see bfn :( sorry but hey, we know IUI can work for you so just keep determined and don't give up. Your forever baby is around the corner!

Oneof14 :hugs: very sorry, hope things take a turn for the better with your meds.

Amp- wow! I just had a feeling you should t give up! Just a late implanter is all :) congrats times a million!


----------



## drsquid

amp= yay =)


----------



## fertilesoul

Oneof14: So sorry :( wishing next time's the charm

Equal: I'm so sorry. Any chance it was too early though? If AF comes, will they change your protocol. Hoping your BFP is right around the corner.

AMP: Wow! What great news! How exciting!


----------



## daydream

AMP!!!!!! Eeeee!!! I had a good feeling and I'm so so happy for you!! You should POAS just so you have that experience and can see those lovely two lines :happydance:


----------



## AMP26

Thank you ladies! Daydream: I'm going to go buy a test now! My best friend wants a picture before she'll believe it!

Thank you from the bottom of my heart for keeping me strong month after month. It had been a loooonnnng 43 months!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

AMP26 said:


> Another important lesson learned today... Don't test too early! Tested Monday at 12 dpiui... :bfn:. Had a beta done yesterday & just got the call... :bfp: hcg is at 38.9! I'm in shock!!!

:wohoo: That is so exciting. Congrats!


----------



## diliapickle

AMP - YAY congrats!! That is wonderful news!!!! :)


----------



## Chiles

AMP26 said:


> Another important lesson learned today... Don't test too early! Tested Monday at 12 dpiui... :bfn:. Had a beta done yesterday & just got the call... :bfp: hcg is at 38.9! I'm in shock!!!


Congrats!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## daydream

Chiles - Happy 12 weeks!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

congrats AMP!


----------



## Chiles

daydream said:


> Chiles - Happy 12 weeks!!

Thanks daydream!!!!!!! Congrats on the baby boy ....awwwwww


----------



## Nicker

Hey everyone. Just a quick note. Congrats Amp! Good to see you Equal. 

I have bad news and good news. Ba news didn't get the job I interviewed for. Good news I got offered a different job which is a good opportunity. Bad news I won't get to be a mom :(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker said:


> Hey everyone. Just a quick note. Congrats Amp! Good to see you Equal.
> 
> I have bad news and good news. Ba news didn't get the job I interviewed for. Good news I got offered a different job which is a good opportunity. Bad news I won't get to be a mom :(

Why won't you get to be a mom? What changed things? :hugs:
Congrats on being offered a good job op!


----------



## drsquid

nicker= bummer about the one job but yay about the other.. and im withhopeful.. what happened about being a mom?


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Amp!! What an amazing surprise!


----------



## Nicker

Well the dream is still there. The new job is going to mean insane hours and lots of stress. This job is stepping stone toward the other job. Even if I really like this job and want to stay in it, I will have to reapply next year. If I wanted to stay in that position and got it again perhaps I would do IVF next summer. But I'll be 40 next summer. If there is a position open for the other job I want (counselor) and I got it I would have to get a Masters degree and I couldn't afford tuition and a baby. There is a very low turn over rate with the position I really want as there are only an handful of counselors in the school district and they are all young with roots here. We do have one in our school that I think will be moving in to administration in the next year or two. I really want to be a mom, but that happening isn't a sure thing. I can't pass up the dream career opportunities for a dream that might not happen cause then maybe I am left with no dreams fulfilled. Does that make sense? Also, if I wait a year I would have to get referred to the re all over again. Maybe I am wrong. Maybe I need to take this year and save for IVF an just do that next summer and say crew the dream job.


----------



## Nicker

I really need to update the first page!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I get where you mind is running Nicker. I think its definately going to take more thought than just a spur decision. Being a mom is a time limited thing, unless adoption was on the table. Your dream job is something that could come up more than once but it's a risk. Perhaps trying this new job to see if you love it is the answer to help making your decision. We all make sacrifices for children. It was hard giving up my position once may leave ended, but in the end I'd do whatever I can that's best for my children. I can be me focused later. I'm a smart woman who's never had issue getting employ and moving up quickly. That won't change, and a few years from now I will get back to work. For now, my family is my number one concern.


----------



## AMP26

I got my 2nd beta numbers back and in 72 hours, they just barely doubled. I am so worried but I'm trying to stay positive. I have another beta Wed night so I'm praying the numbers more than double!!!!!


----------



## daydream

Ohh AMP I hope Wed has good news for you


----------



## Chiles

AMP26 said:


> I got my 2nd beta numbers back and in 72 hours, they just barely doubled. I am so worried but I'm trying to stay positive. I have another beta Wed night so I'm praying the numbers more than double!!!!!

stay positive!!!! Goodluck!!!!!:flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Doubled is fine :) Amp-chin up. I'm sure you'll be just fine :hug:


----------



## drsquid

afm scanned again today 5wk 5day and did transvag

Spoiler
twins. both had heartbeats https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5563/photo2gja.jpg


----------



## daydream

Beautiful pic!! Omg twinnies!!'


----------



## daydream

5 wk 5 day, were you able to get a heartbeat? If not you will soon!


----------



## drsquid

yup saw itty bitty fetal poles and little flashy heart beats.. didnt measure the rate or anything/. official us is next weds at 7wks 0days


----------



## daydream

Omg that's so exciting, congrats!


----------



## Chiles

Wow twins!!!!! And you saw an heartbeat? Oh wow!!!! We didnt see/hear one until 6 weeks and 4 days!!!!!! Congrats on the twins!!!!


----------



## drsquid

it was literally like you had a pixel going bad on your screen.. ie all you could see was the little 'sparkle' kinda look of it coming and going. it looked slow to me but that is cause im used to looking at the later gestation ones.


----------



## fertilesoul

Dr. Squid: Holy cow! Twins with healthy HBs?!?! What fantastic news!

AMP: congrats on the doubling HCGs! Yipppeeeee!

Nicker: Congrats about the job but sorry about the job/motherhood dilemma. I wish it was easier for us women to have both without compromising one. I hope you feel comfortable with whatever decision you make without being worried that you are giving up on one dream.


----------



## MommyMel

Congrats AMP..... wishing you a happy and very healthy 9 months,,,,
everything will work out,,,,, :hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

drsquid said:


> afm scanned again today 5wk 5day and did transvag
> 
> Spoiler
> twins. both had heartbeats https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5563/photo2gja.jpg

A big congrats! 
Twins :wohoo: how exciting!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Dr squid- omg congrats!!! That's great news :) is twins sinking in yet? I know you were concerned. You'll do great!


----------



## notoptimistic

congrats on the twins drsquid.


----------



## Chiles

Once again congrats on the twins squid!!!! 

And I am not trying to be rude, but I really hate hearing such horrid news as such listed above. We are already nervous as crap...and I don't think that post belongs here. Its sort of like out the blue. We try to uplift each other here. Not scare each other and bring them down. That was not okay.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

What post? Did I miss something?


----------



## notoptimistic

Chiles: I did not feel the same way about my post, but I removed it because I can see it rubbed at least you the wrong way. Despite how you may have felt when you read the post, I am not mean spirited and had no ill intent in writing it. My friend's story of raising his son on his own after losing his wife (for reasons completely unrelated to infertility) is in fact one of triumph through difficult times. He's doing a terrific job raising his little boy on his own. Every child is a blessing, and twins are a double blessing, and I believe it is ok to point out the fact that even raising one child on your own can be difficult so I understand how twins may seem overwhelming. That being said, I am in some other threads on here if anyone is interested in reading (or avoiding) my posts in the future.


----------



## drsquid

im sorry i missed the post\. as you all know twins was certainly NOT what i was going for and while i cant bring myself to root against one of them, it isnt the ideal situation either


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

AMP- Congratulations!

Nicker- Congrats on the job op! I'm sorry it makes the mom choice so much harder!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry, but I have to agree with not2optimistic ladies. Things happen and sheltering yourself away from any near mention of it is simply denial. Enjoy being pregnant and live in the positive mindset but don't shut out life because some of it is unsavory. I am happy to support everyone out there, including friends I have who have been facing failed IVF, IUI, having eptopics, complications while pregnant. I'm close to giving birth, joined third trimester yesterday, and that doesn't bother me to hear in the slightest. What will be will be and I knew the risks getting pregnant. That is a very rare thing to have happen but that man deserves a medal and our awe for what he's been through.
Just my two cents, don't be offended by it pls :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Chiles- based on how your feeling, I will caution you to avoid the first trimester section. It's a lot of panic and negativity on there. I was overwhelmed by it in that stage as well. Just my advice based on what I've read :)


----------



## Chiles

I have been avoiding the 1st tri thread...and yes I do know pregnancy is a life threatening situation all together but who wants to sit and talk or read about it. Not me. Its a section on here for all that. Maybe I was getting a little to much in my feelings but that's my opinion. I didn't want it taken the wrong way. But the posts weent from good news to bad out the blue. I am sorry nonoptmistic about your friend truly...that's soo. Sad. Hope no one is mad at me. But its how I felt.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

No sweetie! We are all hormonal emotional messes, wether ttc or preggers!
I understand the feelings, I just think hiding from it won't help either much.
No blame here ladies. Just talk it out, we will all do just fine, no matter what fate throws our way!
As for the first tri thread, just create your own thread stating its positive talk only. Ppl generally get the message.
As for you dr squid, you will do fine with twins. Once you connect with them you'll be shocked how you ever thought of twins as being too much. Though...I'm sure you will have those days where you think you were mad for getting yourself into this. Trust me, one child does it to you as well. :) I'm thrilled for you!


----------



## Chiles

:hugs: to everyone!!!!! Back to the drawing board and cheering on for more BFPS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMP26

I need some support ladies. My first beta was a 38.9. My second, 72 hours later was 76. Today, I should be 4 weeks 5 days and my beta is only 183. My doctor told me to prepare for a miscarriage. I started spotting earlier so even though my beta is going up and even doubling, it looks this positive might not stick. I feel like I need a miracle.:cry:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh Amp, :hugs: I'm sorry to hear they are stressing you out like that. Don't know why they tell someone who should not be stressing something like that. I think you just need to relax and try to be positive. Just take one day at a time and trust that things will work out, whichever way they go. I have you and your bean in my thoughts and prayers. How much time was between the 2nd and 3rd betas?

Lowest reported beta for 4w5d is 13. You may below the median but your numbers are increasing.
Did your spotting stop?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

AMP26 said:


> I need some support ladies. My first beta was a 38.9. My second, 72 hours later was 76. Today, I should be 4 weeks 5 days and my beta is only 183. My doctor told me to prepare for a miscarriage. I started spotting earlier so even though my beta is going up and even doubling, it looks this positive might not stick. I feel like I need a miracle.:cry:

Oh amp :hugs: I have my fxd for you.
My beta was only 170.3 at 4 weeks we did not do another for a week and it went up to 2420. I am now 8w 3d and it seems everything is going well. I hope you have the same results!
As for the spotting I have heard that you can spot near where your af should have been. My ER doc said as long as the bleeding/ spotting is not really heavy and painful it should be OK.
Wishing you all the best and truly hope you get positive news at your next apt! :hugs:


----------



## AMP26

There was 60 hours between the second and the third. And he's not going to do another one until Monday! I don't know how I'm supposed to stay sane until Monday! I left work today after the call. Just kind of left. Didn't email any of the bosses. Just told another secretary and walked out! And I'm not entirely sure I'm going in tomorrow. I just want to lay as still as possible and will this baby to stay!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Take some mental health days. That's part of what sick days are for.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Totally agree with hopeful! Take the time you need.


----------



## fertilesoul

AMP: I'm sorry dear. Are they also checking your progesterone? I agree with the other ladies, take it easy and have hope. As long as you are not cramping or in pain, your betas and spotting can be very normal. My goodness, I bled so much with my last pregnancy (it was as heavy as period bleeding at 4 weeks, 8 weeks, 12 weeks and 16 weeks, and would last 1-2 weeks). Spotting can be stressful but also very normal.


----------



## daydream

:hugs: Amp. I'm thinking of you and hope beany is getting comfy. Keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Sending positive vibes your way amp! :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

You at home resting today Amp? Hope so.
AFM- spent yesterday at the hospital. My mother had a seizure and was rushed in by ambulance. They don't know what caused it, but she seems okay for now. We are watching her like a hawk and doing all the packing and carrying for her move, but it's still draining on her.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Hopeful42nd said:


> You at home resting today Amp? Hope so.
> AFM- spent yesterday at the hospital. My mother had a seizure and was rushed in by ambulance. They don't know what caused it, but she seems okay for now. We are watching her like a hawk and doing all the packing and carrying for her move, but it's still draining on her.

:hugs: so sorry to hear about your mom and am very glad she is feeling better.


----------



## AMP26

Hopeful42nd said:


> You at home resting today Amp? Hope so.
> AFM- spent yesterday at the hospital. My mother had a seizure and was rushed in by ambulance. They don't know what caused it, but she seems okay for now. We are watching her like a hawk and doing all the packing and carrying for her move, but it's still draining on her.

So sorry to hear about your mom! I hope they figure out what caused it so they can prevent it in the future! 

AFM: came in to the office for a little while to clear some things up but I did call out of my second job tonight. Still spotting and still worrying a bit although all of you have given me tremendous hope! Right now, I'm trying to take it hour by hour. Every hour that goes by is one more that I am pregnant. I'm trying to focus on that.


----------



## drsquid

hopeful- oy sorry bout your mom. hope all is ok

amp= *hugs*


----------



## Chiles

AMP- :hugs: My thoughts and prayers are with you, sticky vibes baby!!! 

Hopeful- Sorry about mom, Seizures are very scary...I am just glad that someone was there when she had it. I had cousin that use to have those. hope she get well soon!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks ladies for the well wishes and support. She is better today except her tongue which she bit pretty badly, and head where she hit the chair both hurt. My sister and brother in law both called in sick and were able to have his mom watch their kids. So they have been with her packing her stuff all day. I hate feeling powerless, but I can't lift things, and she has horrendous old house stairs as she is in an upper apartment. I was there two days and did what I could. I think the stress and toll all this is taking on her may have been the cause.

Amp- that's a great outlook. The spotting must be scary though. :hugs: hope little bean pulls through , fx. Are you on progesterone?


----------



## ashknowsbest

AMP - FX'd for your dear! i hope that everything works out for you and it stays

Hopeful - so sorry to hear about your mother. I really hope that they figure out what happened! Keep us posted

AFM - I start the lupron tonight until day one of my period and then I start stims ... excited!


----------



## AMP26

I'm on 100mg of progesterone 3x a dy orally. My Dr. told me to keep taking it unless my bleeding gets really heavy.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Well that's good, hopefully it's supporting the pregnancy enough for you to stay preggers :)

Ash- so exciting, glad you are very positive about this new path for you. :dust:


----------



## daydream

AMP - take it easy on yourself! some spotting can be fine and normal. We had another girl in my spotting thread (https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...g-week-before-af-every-month-anyone-else.html) that had some pretty heavy bleeding early on and has a perfectly healthy little bean in there. Hope that gives you some peace of mind. :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Amp hang in there! The limbo is hard to handle but you have a good attitude! Fingers crossed for you :)

Hopeful I'm sorry to hear about your mother. It's a frightening experience for sure! It happened to my brother on a plane about 7 years ago. They never found out why, but he's never had another one. Hopefully it will just be a fluke for your mom too!!

Ash, I was just thinking about you. I started Lupron last Thursday. It's getting real now huh?!


----------



## ashknowsbest

It definitely has gotten real! When I was giving myself the first shot tonight I was shaking and my OH goes ... why are you shaking? I'm like, because it's kinda scary!!!! :haha: He just doesn't get it because he doesn't have to give himself shots but he is very supportive, he just doesn't get it ... lol. 

So when are you starting stims L4hope?


----------



## notoptimistic

Ash, l4hope- I should be starting Lupton on Tuesday! I think I'm going to have hubby give me all the shots.


----------



## ashknowsbest

notoptimistic - yay, we have lots of buddies then. Do you know the name of your protocol, or what meds you're going to be on? 

AFM - first night went good ... now onto the second! Can't wait to get my period so that I can start on stims!


----------



## L4hope

The more the merrier notoptomistic!

Ash, glad your first shot went well! I was feeling the same way for sure. But even though it's a bit scary, I'm very excited to get started. I too am waiting for AF so I can start stims.


----------



## AMP26

Hello ladies :flower: Just wanted to put out an update...after the drama from last week, I just got today's Beta results back: I am at 1100 :happydance: which means I have doubled perfectly every 48 hours since last Wendesday! And the spotting has stopped. I go in for my first ultrasound Friday... I'm feeling very optimistic! I know I'm still low, but I read the doubleing is more important than the number itself. 

Thank you all for the positive thoughts & prayers!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

AMP26 said:


> Hello ladies :flower: Just wanted to put out an update...after the drama from last week, I just got today's Beta results back: I am at 1100 :happydance: which means I have doubled perfectly every 48 hours since last Wendesday! And the spotting has stopped. I go in for my first ultrasound Friday... I'm feeling very optimistic! I know I'm still low, but I read the doubleing is more important than the number itself.
> 
> Thank you all for the positive thoughts & prayers!

:wohoo: I am so happy for you!
Wanted to wish you a H&H 9 months .


----------



## L4hope

Amp congrats on the good news!! :happydance:


----------



## daydream

AMP - Yay! So happy to hear that!! And you're right, the doubling is the important part. :happydance: Can't wait to see the u/s pic from friday with your cute little sac! Maybe you'll even be lucky enough to see the heartbeat, though it will still be early by then.


----------



## Chiles

AMP26 said:


> Hello ladies :flower: Just wanted to put out an update...after the drama from last week, I just got today's Beta results back: I am at 1100 :happydance: which means I have doubled perfectly every 48 hours since last Wendesday! And the spotting has stopped. I go in for my first ultrasound Friday... I'm feeling very optimistic! I know I'm still low, but I read the doubleing is more important than the number itself.
> 
> Thank you all for the positive thoughts & prayers!

Fantastic News!!!!!!! :happydance: I was thinking of you!!!!!!! Glad to hear that its going well!!!!!! More sticky vibes your way!!!!!!


----------



## fertilesoul

Congrats AMP! Fabulous news :D


----------



## drsquid

yay amp glad to hear it


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Amp- wonderful news! Can't wait to see the u/s pics :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Congrats AMP, Im so happy to hear that!

AFM, I go for my egg retrieval tomorrow at 8:00 am. Im hoping for at least a few good eggs.


----------



## drsquid

baby= fingers crossed


----------



## AMP26

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Congrats AMP, Im so happy to hear that!
> 
> AFM, I go for my egg retrieval tomorrow at 8:00 am. Im hoping for at least a few good eggs.

Good luck today Baby!!!! I hope it all goes well!


----------



## MommyMel

Hi ladies,

how is everyone ,,,,,, 

I got my Looooooooooooooooooooooooooong awaited last night ,,,, yes, yes, yes,,,,, i am still in shock.... feels like a dream........
just came from the docs did blood test now.....waiting for the call....

i did a test last night and within 5 seconds the second line was there,,,,, and again this morning,,,,,, oh my gosh..... its finally happening,,,,
Thank you Lord, you have answered my prayers..... 

thank you so much for always being here for me,through all the tough times.. .. and now i know that if i can do it, so can all us ladies, just a matter of time.... 

i still cant bilieve it,,,, shooooo
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120716-00461.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Moorebetter

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!

Im wondering how long after a + opk do you guys do the IUI.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

MommyMel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> how is everyone ,,,,,,
> 
> I got my Looooooooooooooooooooooooooong awaited last night ,,,, yes, yes, yes,,,,, i am still in shock.... feels like a dream........
> just came from the docs did blood test now.....waiting for the call....
> 
> i did a test last night and within 5 seconds the second line was there,,,,, and again this morning,,,,,, oh my gosh..... its finally happening,,,,
> Thank you Lord, you have answered my prayers.....
> 
> thank you so much for always being here for me,through all the tough times.. .. and now i know that if i can do it, so can all us ladies, just a matter of time....
> 
> i still cant bilieve it,,,, shooooo

:happydance: Congrats!!!:happydance:
Wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## daydream

Congrats mommymel!! Beautiful :bfp:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats Mel! Another beautiful bfp! Love the pic :) let us know how beta goes :)

Moorebetter- I had two different success'. First one was done 24 hous after natural surge detection through daily bloodwork. The second was 36 hours post trigger shot to induce ovulation. Hope that helps.

Baby- hope the egg retrieval went amazing! :dust:


----------



## Nicker

Hey everyone. Congrats to all the BFPs!! Congrats Squid. Twins will be amazing! Maybe not what you bargained for but instant siblings. I actually would be really happy with twins. I never wanted to have just one child. Now I am holding on to hope I will get the chance to have even one. 

Thanks all for the well wishes re the new job. Right now I don't know how the new job will go. I am hoping I love it and that I can get the job permanently next year. That really would be perfect for me. It means less classroom time, more counselor like, more money, and no need to get my Masters. I need to get in touch with my RE. I am hoping he will allow me to start over again in December. I will then let the chips fall where they may. May-Aug due dates put limits on maternity benefits for me because of summer holidays. Off to work for now.


----------



## AMP26

MommyMel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> how is everyone ,,,,,,
> 
> I got my Looooooooooooooooooooooooooong awaited last night ,,,, yes, yes, yes,,,,, i am still in shock.... feels like a dream........
> just came from the docs did blood test now.....waiting for the call....
> 
> i did a test last night and within 5 seconds the second line was there,,,,, and again this morning,,,,,, oh my gosh..... its finally happening,,,,
> Thank you Lord, you have answered my prayers.....
> 
> thank you so much for always being here for me,through all the tough times.. .. and now i know that if i can do it, so can all us ladies, just a matter of time....
> 
> i still cant bilieve it,,,, shooooo

:happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!!!!! Such an exciting moment! Kepps us updated on your beta!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Quick update, the ER went fairly well (at least in the beginning), they only got 5 eggs so hopefully at least a couple will work. After the retrieval I started bleeding heavily and they had to take me back in and put a couple of stitches in. All seems to be well now and I am going to take it easy. I am emotionally drained!


----------



## MommyMel

AMP26 said:


> MommyMel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> how is everyone ,,,,,,
> 
> I got my Looooooooooooooooooooooooooong awaited last night ,,,, yes, yes, yes,,,,, i am still in shock.... feels like a dream........
> just came from the docs did blood test now.....waiting for the call....
> 
> i did a test last night and within 5 seconds the second line was there,,,,, and again this morning,,,,,, oh my gosh..... its finally happening,,,,
> Thank you Lord, you have answered my prayers.....
> 
> thank you so much for always being here for me,through all the tough times.. .. and now i know that if i can do it, so can all us ladies, just a matter of time....
> 
> i still cant bilieve it,,,, shooooo
> 
> :happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!!!!! Such an exciting moment! Kepps us updated on your beta!Click to expand...

hi ladies,

Beta cam back yesterday .... 51000..... we are so happy. my scan is on Tuesday 24 July .... cant wait to see little peanut.....:happydance:
Thank you so so much for the support...... it helps me through my darkest days,,,,, :hugs:


----------



## Step Mummy

I can't believe it, I got my this morning, I am in shock! Our 5th IUI worked, so it just goes to show you should not give up, even when hope seems bleek.

I had a feeling it might be positive, as on Saturday afternoon I had some "salmon pink" spotting when I wiped, which then later in the day turned a bit brown and disappeared, there really wasn't much at all, and although I normally get spotting a couple of days before AF but this was too early. At the same time I had an ache, which I can only describe as the feeling I was pulling out a very heavy Tampax (sorry TMI) constantly for a few hours. After that I had a few twinges the next day and nothing except feeling I could sleep for england, not knackered tired but wanting to sleep.

We had the IUI on 5th July, this month they changed my meds to injecting 75ml Gonal-F every day instead of every other day. Then I had two Follies (so I hope I do not have twins!)

Anyway good luck to you all, it just goes to show that we must keep on no matter how hard it gets, and how many failed goes you get.

I think I will have the early scan just to make sure everything is where it should be, to stop me worring, and I hope it sticks, it is quite scarey!

FX for all those waiting and trying.

XX


----------



## MommyMel

Step Mummy said:


> I can't believe it, I got my this morning, I am in shock! Our 5th IUI worked, so it just goes to show you should not give up, even when hope seems bleek.
> 
> I had a feeling it might be positive, as on Saturday afternoon I had some "salmon pink" spotting when I wiped, which then later in the day turned a bit brown and disappeared, there really wasn't much at all, and although I normally get spotting a couple of days before AF but this was too early. At the same time I had an ache, which I can only describe as the feeling I was pulling out a very heavy Tampax (sorry TMI) constantly for a few hours. After that I had a few twinges the next day and nothing except feeling I could sleep for england, not knackered tired but wanting to sleep.
> 
> We had the IUI on 5th July, this month they changed my meds to injecting 75ml Gonal-F every day instead of every other day. Then I had two Follies (so I hope I do not have twins!)
> 
> Anyway good luck to you all, it just goes to show that we must keep on no matter how hard it gets, and how many failed goes you get.
> 
> I think I will have the early scan just to make sure everything is where it should be, to stop me worring, and I hope it sticks, it is quite scarey!
> 
> FX for all those waiting and trying.
> 
> XX

:happydance::happydance: awesome, a huge congrats to you, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance::happydance:
so many BFP....... this is great, impressive, bring on more....:thumbup:


----------



## Tella

Huge COngrats Stepmummy!!!!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 monhts for you!!!!!! It is very true, we must never give up, it just makes us stronger.


----------



## L4hope

Congrats mommymel and stepmummy! :happydance:

Ash and notoptomistic how are things going? Ive been having major hot flashes the past few nights! Thankfully though, I had my baseline ultrasound and bloodwork this am and will be starting stims tonight!!


----------



## notoptimistic

l4hope - yay for starting stims! Do you know how they determine whether one is ready to start stims? What are they looking for in the U/S and blood? I started the lupron shots yesterday so this morning was my second one. Yesterday I didn't feel a thing, but today it hurt a little going in - I think maybe because I didn't let my skin fully dry from the alcohol wipe and maybe I hesitated too much pushing the needle in. I've done them both in my stomach so far but I know you are supposed to alternative sites so tomorrow I might try my thigh. My baseline and ultrasound is schedule for the 27th. Feels such a long way away!


----------



## ashknowsbest

L4hope - sorry to hear you're having hot flashes! When I was on clomid I had them and they're not fun at all. I'm just waiting on AF ... I'm doing 2 more IUI's before clomid since the insurance company wants me to do 2 more IUI's before covering IVF ... stupid but I have to do it!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats stepmummy! Persistence worked!!!
Can't wait to hear your beta results and see those scan pics. Looks like after a lull on this thread we are starting a comeback!

Today is my bday. The big 33! Hope the day is kind to me, lol.


----------



## L4hope

I'm sure that's frustrating but you never know, IUI could work and then you won't have to worry about IVF! And that's awesome that your insurance will cover IVF!! I didn't realize NY was a state that covers IVF. Why am I bordered by states that cover IVF and yet I live in one that doesn't! 

And ladies I just need a quick vent cuz I've been keepin it in the past couple of days. We got news on Monday that my SIL is pregnant with her fourth child when she can't take care if the ones she has!! My mother in law was sick about telling us. And my hubby's been upset about it because it stresses his mom since she provides for the kids and dammit it's just wrong that she's pregnant and we aren't! Honestly though I've been waiting for this to happen. When she had her third baby via c-section my MIL urged her to get her tubes tied and she refused. Ok enough of the pity party. I hope hope hope that I will have good news of my bfp next month!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Step Mummy said:


> I can't believe it, I got my this morning, I am in shock! Our 5th IUI worked, so it just goes to show you should not give up, even when hope seems bleek.
> 
> I had a feeling it might be positive, as on Saturday afternoon I had some "salmon pink" spotting when I wiped, which then later in the day turned a bit brown and disappeared, there really wasn't much at all, and although I normally get spotting a couple of days before AF but this was too early. At the same time I had an ache, which I can only describe as the feeling I was pulling out a very heavy Tampax (sorry TMI) constantly for a few hours. After that I had a few twinges the next day and nothing except feeling I could sleep for england, not knackered tired but wanting to sleep.
> 
> We had the IUI on 5th July, this month they changed my meds to injecting 75ml Gonal-F every day instead of every other day. Then I had two Follies (so I hope I do not have twins!)
> 
> Anyway good luck to you all, it just goes to show that we must keep on no matter how hard it gets, and how many failed goes you get.
> 
> I think I will have the early scan just to make sure everything is where it should be, to stop me worring, and I hope it sticks, it is quite scarey!
> 
> FX for all those waiting and trying.
> 
> XX

:happydance:Congrats!:happydance:
Wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

L4hope said:


> I'm sure that's frustrating but you never know, IUI could work and then you won't have to worry about IVF! And that's awesome that your insurance will cover IVF!! I didn't realize NY was a state that covers IVF. Why am I bordered by states that cover IVF and yet I live in one that doesn't!
> 
> And ladies I just need a quick vent cuz I've been keepin it in the past couple of days. We got news on Monday that my SIL is pregnant with her fourth child when she can't take care if the ones she has!! My mother in law was sick about telling us. And my hubby's been upset about it because it stresses his mom since she provides for the kids and dammit it's just wrong that she's pregnant and we aren't! Honestly though I've been waiting for this to happen. When she had her third baby via c-section my MIL urged her to get her tubes tied and she refused. Ok enough of the pity party. I hope hope hope that I will have good news of my bfp next month!

:hugs: I felt the exact same way when I found out that my 19 yr old niece was pregnant.


----------



## daydream

Congrats step mummy!!

And yay mommymel for your ticker! You're so far along already!


----------



## Moorebetter

*Hopeful42nd* thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## AMP26

Congrats Stepmummy!!!!! :happydance:

And Happy Birthday Hopeful :flower:


----------



## AMP26

I have my first scan tomorrow... I'm so anxious and nervous and excited all in one! I just hope we'll be able to see everything we are supposed to see!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I remember that feeling. It'll go great! So exciting to see a pic :)


----------



## HepD

We had two IUI's (100mg Clomid) in February and March. February was a bust, but we got a BFP on March 22nd. Turns out both eggs fertilized - we are expecting twins::oneofeach:
Good luck to everyone out there. Stay the course.


----------



## AMP26

We saw our precious baby today. Sadly he had implanted on my left ovary. We had to rush over to the ER where we received a second opinion and ultimately the shot to end this pregnancy. We are both completely devestated.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

AMP26 said:


> We saw our precious baby today. Sadly he had implanted on my left ovary. We had to rush over to the ER where we received a second opinion and ultimately the shot to end this pregnancy. We are both completely devestated.

:hugs: so sorry for your loss. :hugs:
You both are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## daydream

AMP - so sorry for your loss. :hugs: :hugs: take care of yourself hun


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Amp, I'm so sorry!! Thinking of you!


----------



## drsquid

amp- im so sorry. it is all so unfair.


----------



## oneof14

AMP, I am so sorry, no words can make you feel better, I know! I agree with drsquid, it really is so unfair!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Amp - :hugs: may your angel live forever in your hearts.


----------



## diliapickle

Amp- I am so so sorry! My thoughts are with you!


----------



## Nicker

I am very sorry Amp.


----------



## MommyMel

AMP > why is life so unfair, I am deeply sorry for your loss, i cant begin to imagine how you are feeling. i will say a specail prayer for you, take time to heal and remember we are all here for you hun .... :hugs:


----------



## fertilesoul

So sorry AMP :(


----------



## Step Mummy

Ah AMP, I am so sorry, I can't believe how tough it must be to have gotten so far.

My love and thoughts are with you. xxx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Stepmummy- you got your bfp on my birthday :) have you had betas done?

Amp- I hope you are okay. Life can be so unfair to those of us already struggling. Your time for things to fall into place will come, and you will appreciate it that much more. Lots of love and kind thoughts.

Dr squid- how are a & b doing?


----------



## Tella

So sorry to read about your loss AMP :hug:


----------



## sandlin

So sorry amp can't even imagine how it must b fr u, praying for you. I had taken a break from TTC after 3 failed iui ...now I am on day 28 of my cycle no af usually I have 26 day cycle. Took a home test negative. May the previous hormones and medicines r playing in my body...l4hope hows IVF goin on ...amn where r yo guess having a good break


----------



## drsquid

Hopeful- oddly I'm good. Makes me glad I can scan cause otherwise I'd worry. Occasional queasy but otherwise good. Not even as tired. Had spotting a few times (just brown no red and expected it this time as I saw a small bleed). How are you?


----------



## AMP26

Thank you for all the kind words ladies! I have read them over and over and they provide so much comfort. We are still waiting for the methotrexate to work. As of Monday, my beta numbers had continued to rise and were almost at 5000. I had another blood draw today so we are hoping they fell at least 15%. If not, I'll have to get a second shot. That is probably the toughest part of all of this... Knowing that technically I am still pregnant. But hubby and I have talked and decided to not pursue any more fertility treatments until after the new year. I need time to heal mentally and physically! But I will be lurking around cheering you all on!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Amp- I hope this doesn't drag out much longer for you. :hug:

Drsquid- I'm okay, hitting the rough part, third tri. Starting to feel huge and a bit down. I'm so tired again and know its only gonna get worse. My toddler is testing and getting wild :) he keeps me moving that's for sure. Got his docs visit (18 month) tomorrow and mine Aug 2nd.


----------



## Step Mummy

Hopeful42nd said:


> Stepmummy- you got your bfp on my birthday :) have you had betas done?
> 
> 
> Hi Hopefuly - funnily enough it was the day after my birthday!!! So happy birthday to both us last week!
> 
> It would seem we don't do betas here, I have my scan booked for 10th Aug, which will be 7 weeks and one day! I can't wait to know it is all ok and everything where it should be, I am so attached already it love it to bits!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Great birthday present! Happy belated and can't wait to hear all is well for your ultrasound.


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi Girls, sorry for butting in on your post but you gals being the experts: 

I am cd 9 today and my dominant folly is 15 by 18. I am unmedicaed. The clinic got me to trigger at 5pm today for IUI tomorrow afternoon. so that the sperm is there waiting for my egg.

Is cd10 very early to get IUI. (is it possible to ov so early)Ive never ov so early usually. 

Is 24 hours very early to get IUI after the trigger?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

WANBMUM said:


> Hi Girls, sorry for butting in on your post but you gals being the experts:
> 
> I am cd 9 today and my dominant folly is 15 by 18. I am unmedicaed. The clinic got me to trigger at 5pm today for IUI tomorrow afternoon. so that the sperm is there waiting for my egg.
> 
> Is cd10 very early to get IUI. (is it possible to ov so early)Ive never ov so early usually.
> 
> Is 24 hours very early to get IUI after the trigger?

They do not go by the CD day they go by follicle size when telling you when
to trigger. And I believe iui 24 hrs after trigger is actually quite common.
Good luck!
:dust:


----------



## WANBMUM

Thanks blue eyes. I think I'm just in shock it has all happened so fast, I was over worrying she read my scan wrong thinking it couldn't possibly b that size already. 
I need to chillax. 
Thanks again :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wanbmum- the opinions vary widely as to what timing should be used with IUI. The goal is to have the IUI timed by 6hours either side of when you ovulate. Every woman is different when they ovulate naturally or after a trigger shot. Personally I was 36 hours post trigger (standard for my clinic) and I O'd at 37, plus I'm preggers so it worked.


----------



## WANBMUM

Thanks hopeful and CONGRATS!! 
how do you know for sure when you ovulate after IUI, how did you know it was 37 hours?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Cause I felt it, it was pretty strong and painful.


----------



## WANBMUM

Cool. That was perfect timing! Clearly. :) After the trigger my whole uterus area just feels tender so I don't trust what I feel. Hopefully 2nd iui is a lucky one for me also. 
Thanks again for your reply :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It can be deceiving the tenderness and cramping you may feel from your IUI if any air gets in. I was able to tell the difference based on the location of what I felt. It was by my ovaries, and did not last too long, then I had the lingering cramping and bloating from the IUI. I hope the timing works for you. If it doesn't work and you think you may be O'ing later you could always request they change the timing or do double IUI.


----------



## fertilesoul

OMG it's been awhile since anyone has updated. How is everyone doing this week?

I just had my 8th scan showing I'm measuring large for dates because of unexplained polyhydramnios which pretty much guarantees me several more ultrasounds.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Fertil- I had to look up that condition :) So is there anything they can do to find the cause now? Or do you have to play the wait and see game? Hope everything is well besides that. Least you keep getting to see the baby. I haven't since my 20 week :(
I passed my Glucose challenge this time, and have only gained 10 lbs by 30 weeks this time too. It's a much different pregnancy. I'm getting tired again though, moving on Sept 1st to our new home, and then baby comes Oct 7, or somewhere near there.

Hope everyone else is well and anyone else get a bfp???


----------



## fertilesoul

Hey Hopeful, it usually happens if your baby is having problems swallowing but they were able to detect swallowing and fluid in his stomach so they are calling it "unexplained". I am not too worried because my DS had the same thing and he turned out as healthy as can be. The only downside is that my fundal height has been measuring 5-6 cm ahead so every where I go people are asking me if I'm about ready to pop. Nope, 8-9 more weeks left for me.

Congrats on your upcoming move. Thats so exciting! 

I'm feeling really torn between VBAC and repeat c-section. There is a lot of fear mongering coming from both sides of the debate.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I agree with you on the vbac controversy. I am healthy and able, why not give it a fair shot and if it's not working c section can be done at any time as I'll be in the hospital. My doc is very positive about it and said she has had many ladies with no issue at all. The way she put it was each pregnancy is different, and you shouldn't let a past experience rule your thinking over what you really want. I think that's good enough for me, I won't feel like a failure if my baby is in distress and we need to get her out fast again. I think I would feel I'd failed if I didn't try to do it the way nature intended, I just know its right in my case to try. It won't hurt anyone to make the attempt and seeing as I'm letting them monitor and keep a close watch we will both be safe.
What I really want is to hold my child before she gets whisked away to a room then is brought to my DH while I'm strapped down and can't hold her. I need to try for that, I felt so cheated last time :(


----------



## Hays :)

Hi ladies, havent posted here for awhile.

Hope everyone is holding in there :)

I have just failed my 3rd natural iui, so I phoned up to say whats next, can I come to discuss the block of 3 medicated iui. Apparently the DR would like me to go in for a AMH Blood Test which will determine if I have medicated or go straight to IVF. I am having my IUI's on NHS, but apparently I need to pay for the bloodtest which is £75.00

Anyone else at this stage or had this blood test?

Thank you :)


----------



## drsquid

My ob today told me I can deliver whatever what I want. That was really cool cause so many docs automatically go straight to section with twins. I said I want to go with vaginal if they are well positioned but that I wouldn't fight a section if that was safer


----------



## Chiles

Well this is my 1st, and I am hoping to go vaginally as well. But agree I would not fight a c-section if that was the best option.


----------



## daydream

drsquid - aw look at those beautiful scans! the twinnies are growing so nicely! how exciting for you, can't wait to hear the sexes. Are you going to find out?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hays- they did a special report on this on tv quite a few months back. They were trying to show the importance of woman having this test before deciding to wait and have children later. The reason? Well it is thought to tell if a woman has a good egg supply left or if they are diminishing. Some women end up not having many left at an earlier age than others. Other fertility treatments are great, if there are eggs there to work with. I think it's a good idea to have the test, even though it's an out of pocket cost. It could change the necessary course of treatment for you in order to give you best results. Waiting longer and doing more doses of clomid could reduce your supply further.
Good luck with your choice. Has DH had an SA?

Drsquid- awesome news! Having vaginal twin births is so rare now, but in the past it was done all the time. I hope it goes in your favor, cause caring for twins alone after a c section would be a very hard thing!


----------



## drsquid

day- nope dont wanna know.. but i scan a crazy amount... so i may accidently find out. a is constantly moving and for some reason i feel like a is a boy. 

hopeful- well my folks are coming for at least a month and ill have to get a nanny or nurse or whatever. im thinking 3 months off.. (though if i find out my coworkers usually take more.. ill take more). 

yay lime. didnt like the poopy prune =)


----------



## AMP26

So happy to see all of the preggo ladies doing so well : ) We are looking to begin our first IVF cycle sometime around October!! I wound up having to have emergency surgery to remove my left tube as the Methatrexate did not work on me and our baby wound up rupturing my tube. But my HCG is already back to zero and we're waiting now for my first period. I can start the protocol for IVF as soon as I get my second period. IVF seems the best route to avoid another ectopic so we're both excited to start trying again!! Nervous, but excited!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh Amp, that's terrible. :hugs: If they knew it was in the tube why'd they chose the drug? So upstaging but you still have another good tube and great odds with IVF. I wish you the best. October isn't too far away!

Fertil- how is baby and the fluid issue?

Dr squid- 3 months huh? I just couldn't do that. It's such a short time and you get really attached. It's only you though and somebody has to pay the bills! Do you have a different plan if they come early and have to have a hospital stay for a bit (god forbid)?

AFM- baby is moving like crazy! Had an OB checkup and all is perfect. I'm 32w3d and have gained 12 lbs total this pregnancy, I feel great! Besides the regular preggo complaints, heartburn, tired, uncomfortable, can't sleep, and the list could go on.
Still lovin it though, it could always be worse.


----------



## ashknowsbest

AMP - So sorry to hear about your ruptured tube and loss of your baby. I'm going to be doing my first IVF in October as well if these last 2 IUI's don't work so we can be cycle buddies! Best of luck to you and take this time to relax because once IVF gets started things get hectic! :)


----------



## daydream

drsquid - Oh yes if you scan a lot, you'll probably end up seeing it, I eyed it the first time she briefly went over the area. Esp if you're used to seeing u/s scans. 3 months will fly by. I've finally taken the time to figure out my leave, and between my work's paid leave and my stored PTO I will end up with a total of 21 weeks off, 4 before and 17 after. The US leave benefits are so horrible, but I'm so very grateful my work does offer full pay for at least 14-16 weeks (disability and then a portion of addtl paid leave), and then allows us to tack on our PTO for as long as we'd like.

AMP - So very sorry to hear the experience you had to go through. But I'm so glad that you're able to get excited about your next steps. Can't wait to follow your IVF journey!

Ash - Good to hear from you! I'm sorry to hear your most recent IUIs haven't worked, but exciting to hear your future plans as well!


----------



## notoptimistic

Ash - where have you been?!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I've been taking a break from the whole BnB thing. I was going to do IVF in July so last month but things didn't work out and it was cancelled so I felt very depressed and just didn't want to be on the site so I did IUI this month instead, and I'm about 10dpiui this was my 5th IUI and now I'm just waiting to find out if it worked or not. If it didn't work I'll be doing one more round of IUI with injectables and then if that doesn't work IVF in October .... so sad but that's that situation and I'm just trying to go with the flow.


----------



## diliapickle

Ash and Amp - I am also doing IVF in October! Hope it brings all of us our BFP! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

FX'd for us IVFers ... or hope that my last IUI works ...


----------



## AMP26

Hopeful: they actually thought my baby as either in my left ovary or in the space between my ovary and my tube. I had three different ultrasounds looked at by three different doctors who all thought the same thing :shrug: so it was quite a shock that the tube was involved at all! But I'm trying to accept our situation & move on!!

Ash: so sorry to hear about your cancelled IVF! While I certainly hope these IUIs work for you, I would also love to have you as a cycle buddy!!


----------



## drsquid

amp and ash- *hugs*

time off- i dunno that i get any paid leave. it actually isnt about the money. it is more my crazy type a guilt. although ive been working for this group for 2.5 yrs i was temp and just got a more permanent position july 1. i felt slightly dishonest knowing i was actively trying to get pregnant but no one seems to mind (not that ive told many people at work). i think the guilt and feeling "irresponsible" is my own issue. the upside to my job is we get paid very well. im not a big spender... i was unemployed for 6 months and had no problems paying my mortgage etc cause i just stick money in the bank. i bought my car in 2005 for 5000, dont shop much etc. my biggest expense is likely my trader joes addiction. so if i have to go to the hospital ill feel guilty but.. it is no biggie money wise. i know im very lucky


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Amp- you are very inspirational with your positivity. :) you will get through this, IVF is your miracle!
Ash- nice to see you. Fx for you, there is always hope. If not the round of injectables will help to know how you respond for your IVF.
Drsquid- I'm glad you are lucky money/job wize. Dont let guilt overrule the time when your children are young. Can you offer p/t? Or maybe be very active in ensuring your temp replacement is great. I'm sure you'll balance things fine. I still can't believe in the states the norm is 3 months unpaid.here in ontario Canada we get a whole year with a percentage of our wages covered by government. Some employers will even top it up so you make 80-100 % of your wages. We are really respected well, but it wasn't always like this.


----------



## fertilesoul

Good luck to all those gearing up for IVF -- the odds are in your favor :)

AMP: Oh dear, so sorry about the outcome of the ectopic. I hope you are recovering well. I'm glad your docs are recommending IVF -- soon this roller-coaster ride will be over. 

Daydream: Wow what an awesome maternity leave. Sounds great!

Hopeful: We are doing well. Fluid levels will be checked every 3 weeks. At this point my fluid status will only affect my chances of a vbac which I am ok with -- if my OB thinks my chances for rupture are high then I will happily have a scheduled section.... Glad to hear you are feeling good these days. Did you have your first baby on time, late or early? My first came exactly on his due date (2 days after my first membrane sweep).


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Amp - :hugs: so sorry you went through that.:hugs:
Can't wait to hear all about your Ivf journey so exciting.
Ash- Glad your back. I have my fxd that this iui brings you your bfp.


----------



## ashknowsbest

10dpiui bfn. I'm not really disappointed because I didn't think it worked but I know it's still early too. So now I'm just going to wait for AF to get here and if she doesn't show I'll test again and go from there.


----------



## L4hope

So sorry for what you've gone through amp! Hopefully IVF will go smoothly and bring on your bfp!

Ash I'm sure it's very frustrating to feel stuck b/c of insurance regulations. Still hopeful IUI will work for you! 

Looks like quite a few IVF rounds starting soon! Good luck to all!!

Afm, just had my first IVF cycle ending in bfn. It's been extremely disheartening this week. And to make the week worse, my husbands grandmother has been put on morphene and moved to a hospice this week. It's been an emotionally draining week for sure. I'm just trying to stay positive and look towards my next step..FET.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good to hear fertil :) hope things go fine for you though.
L4hope- so sorry about the IVF bfn :hugs: also dealing with the drawn out process of loss is so difficult. I hope she doesn't suffer if this is her time.
Ash- just keep up with life, if it's bfp, then yeah! If not then on to the next step.


----------



## fertilesoul

How is everyone doing these days?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Forgot to answer u last time fertil. With my boy I went into labor day after edd(water broke)he was born by c sec the following day. Not sure whatll happen this time but being attempting TOL for VBAC we have to let things happen natural again.


----------



## daydream

I'm doing well, enjoying the second tri. Baby just keeps on getting bigger (as do I!)

Hopeful - how much longer do you have now?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just noticed I didn't update you girls .. or I'm pretty sure I didn't. BFN so right now I'm on day 3 of injectables ... go in tomorrow morning for an ultrasound/bloodwork. Just trying to get this last IUI done before moving onto IVF. Pretty relaxed about the whole thing, I'm just doing what the doctors tell me and not worrying too much about the outcome. I started my job today :) It feels so good to have a job and my own money again .. although my OH isn't greedy and gives me money whenever I ask it's really nice to be able to just have my own and not have to rely on him! And it's a nannying job so I get to be with this little 2 year old girl named Penelope all day and it's pretty much awesome! I can't wait to be a mom!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ash- good way to look at things this last IUI, just relax and see what happens, and enjoy a little gal to occupy your time :)
Daydream- good to hear 2nd tri is treating your well. I have till oct 7th or hopefully sooner :) I'm 34 weeks on Sunday!


----------



## Chiles

ashknowsbest said:


> I just noticed I didn't update you girls .. or I'm pretty sure I didn't. BFN so right now I'm on day 3 of injectables ... go in tomorrow morning for an ultrasound/bloodwork. Just trying to get this last IUI done before moving onto IVF. Pretty relaxed about the whole thing, I'm just doing what the doctors tell me and not worrying too much about the outcome. I started my job today :) It feels so good to have a job and my own money again .. although my OH isn't greedy and gives me money whenever I ask it's really nice to be able to just have my own and not have to rely on him! And it's a nannying job so I get to be with this little 2 year old girl named Penelope all day and it's pretty much awesome! I can't wait to be a mom!

Gonal F is a great drug...Hopefully you won't need IVF after this cycle :) Tons of :dust:

And Its glad to see all of you other ladies are doing well. I have not been on this thread in forever. 

Well Good Luck to everyone!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

well i've been on gonal F 2 times already ... so we'll see what happens!


----------



## daydream

GL Ash, rooting for you! I'm glad you aren't too stressed about this cycle.


----------



## L4hope

Hopeful I can't believe you're so close to your due date! It seems to have flown by. I'm sure you're getting anxious to meet your little one!! Are you all moved into your new house, I can't remember when that was happening for you. 

Ash I'm glad you're on your last mandatory IUI before IVF. But hopefully this will do the trick for you and you won't have to worry about it. Sounds like the new job is great and I'm sure nannying a two year old keeps you busy and will make the time fly!

Afm, moving on to the next step...FET. The protocol is pretty easy. The only thing I'm dreading is pio shots twice a day...ouch!! But as with every other step along the way, I know I'll do what I have to do.


----------



## notoptimistic

L4hope - ill be joining you doing a FET!


----------



## L4hope

:hugs: So sorry to hear that notoptomistic!! I completely feel your pain girl! How amazing though that you have 13 frozen blasts! I wish I had a few more. How many are you going to transfer for your fet? Do you have a date yet?


----------



## fertilesoul

l4hope and notoptimistic: wishing you the best on your fets!

chiles: are you going to find out your baby's sex this month?

ash: i'm happy to hear you are placing your trust in your docs. hope this cycle will be the charm.

hopeful: eeek! the weeks are fast approaching. our due dates are pretty close, considering that neither of us have a history of very early or very late labor. My OB said he'll start doing cervical checks at 36 weeks and start weekly sweeps at 39 weeks so I'm kinda getting excited about TOL for VBAC as well.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Fertil- I just hope it won't last forever, I'd be happy with going into labor a week early :)
L4hope- I hope everything goes wonderfully for your fet! Shots are never fun when it's so many but it's all for the worthwhile cause. We need to see more of you getting your BFP's!
I move this coming Saturday, get the keys Friday. Saturday new appliances are being delivered too!


----------



## diliapickle

Hopeful- good luck with the move! 

L4 & not - good luck with FET I have my FX this brings you your bfp! 

Ash - hoping this iui does the trick and you don't have to worry about ivf!

AFM - cd2 and heading in for my baseline bloodwork to start ivf!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks hopeful. I agree we need some more bfps so hopefully soon we will! Oh wow, I bet you are so excited for your move! Hope all goes smoothly for you this weekend. 

Dilia you've been so patient and now you are finally on your way with IVF!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm excited, but do tired, packing and dealing with regular life and toddler are killing me!
I just want my ruby red slippers to work! Ill tap them and theyll do all my packing and I'll arrive there all unpacked, and can soak on the nice big corner tub...isn't dreaming nice. I'll be in that tub, by sunday at the latest! I can't wait!
I keep saying 'it'll all be worth it soon' to keep me going. So hard though to get it done.


----------



## notoptimistic

l4hope - I don't have a date set yet for the FET. We are meeting with my doctor on Friday to discuss next steps. I'm going to see if he'd be willing to transfer 2 this time. I think transferring one is a little too conservative for someone like me who has been trying to have a baby since July 2010.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

notoptimistic said:


> l4hope - I don't have a date set yet for the FET. We are meeting with my doctor on Friday to discuss next steps. I'm going to see if he'd be willing to transfer 2 this time. I think transferring one is a little too conservative for someone like me who has been trying to have a baby since July 2010.

Oh that's so exciting! I agree with you 2 is agressive but not overly agressive like the 3 a lot of clinics do. Hope your conversation goes well on Friday. Good luck :)


----------



## L4hope

Hopeful, I can imagine how exhausting it is to plan a move while pregnant and with a toddler! I hope you have lots of help for the weekend. By this time next week things will feel so much better I'm sure!

Notoptomistic, I hope you doctor is willing to transfer two for you. My office says that transferring two blasts helps to increase pregnancy rates while keeping the risk of multiples low. Let me know how you make out. Good luck!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Just wanted to stop in and say hi to all you lovely ladies.
How is everyone doing?
Any up dates l4, not opt, ash and amp?
Wishing all you ladies the best and sending out lots of :dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm on my 6th IUI, read my journal for more info if you wish but I had a ton of follicles but doctor and I decided not to cancel it due to the fact that I've had 5 before this and they were all BFN so the odds of all of them fertilizing and implanting were slim. I'm 4dpiui today and just waiting to get this TWW over with so I can either be pregnant or move onto IVF ... that's our next step :)

How's your pregnancy going?!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

ashknowsbest said:


> I'm on my 6th IUI, read my journal for more info if you wish but I had a ton of follicles but doctor and I decided not to cancel it due to the fact that I've had 5 before this and they were all BFN so the odds of all of them fertilizing and implanting were slim. I'm 4dpiui today and just waiting to get this TWW over with so I can either be pregnant or move onto IVF ... that's our next step :)
> 
> How's your pregnancy going?!

I tried to look for an update but for some reason it sends me straight to a forum where it asks for a log in. I am so scatter brained these days I am probably doing something wrong.
I am so excited for you and have my fxd this is your month. More follices bigger chance! :happydance: humm maybe twins. I can't wait to see your bfp I just have a good feeling it is on its way.
How are you feeling, any symptoms?
As for me we are doing great other then the pinched nerve in my lower back and the migraines, but I can't complain. We are having a little girl and we decided to name her Zoey Christine. Had an us yesterday and she had her first bout of hiccups.


----------



## fertilesoul

Was wondering how everyone has been doing these days...

Ash: fingers crossed for you. Glad they didn't cancel this cycle and hoping the next week goes by super quickly.

Blue eyes: congrats on a healthy ultrasound and baby girl.

Any other updates?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

fertilesoul said:


> Was wondering how everyone has been doing these days...
> 
> Ash: fingers crossed for you. Glad they didn't cancel this cycle and hoping the next week goes by super quickly.
> 
> Blue eyes: congrats on a healthy ultrasound and baby girl.
> 
> Any other updates?

How have you been feeling? 
Eee you are getting so close now.:happydance:


----------



## L4hope

Thanks for checking in blue eyes! I'm working on a FET this month. Trying not to get too excited about it this time as the first failed IVF was such a huge disappointment. But you never know I guess! Sounds like things are going well for you all in all. Migraines sure are a biatch though and even worse when you can't take meds for them. But glad to see you have a healthy little girl!

Ash good luck with your tww. 5 follies definitely gives you an excellent chance!! I hope this is your bfp so you don't have to move on to IVF!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Fxd for you L4.
:dust:


----------



## AMP26

I'm still just waiting!! We were hoping I would get my first period last month but it hasn't happened yet. We were Also hoping we'd be ready for IVF in October, but I need to have two periods before we start the IVF protocol so assuming I get my period sometime this month that pushes us into November. I'm a manager at a busy busy retail store and there is no way I can do IVF in November or December so it looks like we'll be trying naturally until after the new year : ( I guess that's better though because I wouldn't want to be newly pregnant at a time when I will be on my feet so much!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hi ladies :)

Ash-you have become very blunt about things in you time ttc. There is always hope but I understand staying pessimistic, then youll be happier if it does work and less disappointed if not. :hugs: your almost there to find out where the journey goes next.

Fertil- how's baby doing? Fluid level okay? So close now :)

Blue eyes- another little girl :) so Zoey was on my list but we have a family member who's got that name do I think we scrapped it. Still haven't picked one!!! Think we better get on it as I'm due in a month!

AFM- move went okay. We are here and adjusting. But there is still tons to do and lots of unpacking. Bit by bit things are coming together. I have my new appliances minus the microwave which is on back order, and they work great.
My son loves the space here and sleeps great overnight, napping is another challenge.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Blue - ouch sorry to hear about your pinched nerves that sucks!! Is it caused by the pregnancy? And you can't access my journal because I put the wrong link in there. Oops!! No symptoms it's still really early an I really try not to SS anymore because it just causes me stress. 

L4hope - oh I had way more than 5 follicles I had about 7 that were around 15mm the night I did my trigger. I meant that I did 5 IUIs before this so I just don't have much hope that they're goin to fertilize and implant and I talked it through with my doctor and if I end up with too many babies I'm going to reduce. It's going to be a hard decision but I have to be rational. I'm 120 lbs and having 6 or 7 babies is too much of a risk so it has to be done but like I said I think I'll only get one or two if any at all. I really hope it does work though so I dont have to do IVF.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hopeful - exactly I like to stay pessimistic because then if it works I'm happy and if it doesn't I expected it. I am very blunt in my TTC journey because I am just sick of the disappointment but I know things do work so there is still hope just don't want to have too much. We'll see what happens in about 10 days.


----------



## diliapickle

Ash - Good luck! I hope you get a nice surprise in 10 days :)

L4 - Good luck!! I have my FX for you that this brings your BFP!! :)

Hopeful - Wow only a month left how exciting!!! 

AMP - sorry you are still waiting! :( 

AFM - just had my doctor appointment this morning for IVF so starting meds next Wednesday with a tentative ER on 9/23 and ET on 9/28! I am so excited and nervous!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Dill - yay for IVF can't wait to hear about your bfp.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ooo dilla! Lots of progress :) time has finally come for you. :dust:

Amp- sorry you have to wait, but I know retail well and your right about into the new year thingsll slow right down and allow for you to relax in the process. You can still keep trying up till then :)

L4- hope all goes well for you :)


----------



## fertilesoul

Blue eyes 81 said:


> How have you been feeling?
> Eee you are getting so close now.:happydance:

Pretty good. My bump is getting heavy and my back has been achey but otherwise feeling good :D


----------



## fertilesoul

Dilia: GL! FX :D

Hopeful: my fluid levels went down by 8 cm!!!! Woohoo so now fluid level is considered high/normal. Not sure what happened but I'm glad I'm not bigger than I need to be. Last ultrasound showed baby was already 6 pounds -- even though weight estimations arent very accurate -- I'm starting to wonder how big this boy will be... Glad your move went well. Is your baby going to wear a Halloween costume this year?


----------



## fertilesoul

Hopeful: I'm "in dates now" which means you've been in dates as well. you're getting so close. How are you feeling girl?

Any more updates from anyone else?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey fertil :) thanks for thinking of me. I'm 37w5d today, almost 6d as its close to midnight. I'm feeling okay. Am pretty tired, having trouble moving around as well, a bit irritable. I woke up today with horrible back pain and shooting pains down my left leg so I think she may have founds my sciatic nerve. I had an OB check today. Baby's head is nice and low in the pelvis, bum is up by my right rib and limbs face toward the left side. I am uncomfortable but doing alright, just chasing my toddler and keeping patience with him is hard. We closed the old house sale today, plus we have been at the new one for 3 weeks and it's becoming home. I love it. I was told I get cervical checks starting next week unless I'm opposed to it.
How are you doing? Have you been struggling or since the all clear fluid check has it been smooth sailing?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sorry to not update with everyone. On October 7th I'm starting my lupron and then October 14 or 16 I'll be starting the gonal F and menopur. How fun!! Oh well, it has to be done. I really am looking forward to starting this IVF cycle and can't wait to see how your girls delivery goes!


----------



## Chiles

Hey hopeful and fertile- the end is rearing in for you ladies! How awesome. If I don't hear from you ladies before or after, I just want to say Goodluck on labor and delivery and wish you all the best!!!!

GoodLuck ash on your ivf cycle!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Ash! :dust: this is so going to work for you :)

Chiles- thanks, I hope you are doing well with your pregnancy. I can't believe I've been talking to all you ladies for so long! It's great that we have this bond, not because we had problems but because we have been a great support system for each other.
I will keep you all updated on baby and post pics once she is here.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey drsquid, how r those twinnies cookin?


----------



## Chiles

Yes everything is going well. I just can't complain. I totally agree about the bond and support system that we do have here. Congrats on being team pink as well. Do you have your baby name picked out already? We are going with Reagan. I look forward to your updates :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ah Reagan is cute. I know one, my sisters neighbor that she used to take care of. As for name for our girl, we haven't even discussed it seriously. Kev says she's gonna be nameless at this rate, lol.
I like Joselyn but I am scared to bring it up as I'm afraid he'll just say 'no'. I have others I like but they are just too popular.


----------



## L4hope

Fertile and hopeful I can't believe how close you are to your due dates!! It shows how long we've been following each other's stories. Hopeful I bet it feels good to be settled into your new home and done with closing of your last one. A big weight off your shoulders! 

Chiles glad to hear all is well with you too. Before you know it, we'll be talking about your due date!

Ash, sorry your last IUI didn't work. But excited for you that you can start IVF! After a week the shots will be like nothing. I'm so used to them at this point it feels weird when I don't have to have them! 

AFM just waiting for my FET next Friday. Trying to be hopeful but is a little tough as I really thought the first IVF cycle will work. Just gotta keep pushing on and hope that luck turns my way soon!

Nice to hear from you all! I was just thinking about this thread the other day. Thanks for waking us up fertile!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

L4hope- feel amazing to be settled and done with the other place. A bit weird too. I'll miss the fact Xavier's first year and a half of life was spent there but hey, we got the pics to prove it :) I'm so much happier in this larger space and on with the new adventure! So you have transfer soon huh? I'm shocked to hear your first IVF did not take. Do they have a reason for it? How many are you transferring?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks ladies for the support. 

L4hope - Oh I'm definitely not worried about the shots. The PIO shots a little bit but I've done 3 injectables rounds of IUI so i'm sure it's not going to be a big deal. But thanks! I'll keep all of you ladies updated on what's going on!


----------



## drsquid

hopeful- im good. still dont feel anything so it doesnt feel real. friend is bringing me a twin stroller and a crib today.. yikes. and i picked up purple paint samples

names- ive theoretically thoght of names... but unlike the whole not finding out the babys sex which i failed at.. that is staying a secret til birth. middle names are picked.. and have been for years. i feel sorta bad in that it is my fathers mom and dads names and none of my moms but... her moms name was lenore and that isnt happening (plus she was mean) and her dad died when she was 17 so i never knew him. my grammas name was sadie which id use as a first name if it was obscenely popular now. and grandpa was kasper which i love but is too cruel as a first name.

ash- i HATED lupron. made me feel horrible. but gonal and menopur arent a big deal (yeah menopur stings but.. whatevs). i was allergic to the pio. im so excited for you to get started


----------



## L4hope

Hopeful42nd said:


> L4hope- feel amazing to be settled and done with the other place. A bit weird too. I'll miss the fact Xavier's first year and a half of life was spent there but hey, we got the pics to prove it :) I'm so much happier in this larger space and on with the new adventure! So you have transfer soon huh? I'm shocked to hear your first IVF did not take. Do they have a reason for it? How many are you transferring?

No real reason given for it failing. They did say egg quality is prob an issue due to the amount fertilized versus amount retrieved. I had 14 mature, 3 transferred and 2 frozen. I will be having both frozen transferred. I kinda feel at this point I am just gearing up for another fresh cycle with hopefully producing better eggs.


----------



## daydream

So good to hear from all you ladies! Hopeful and fertile can't wait to hear about your births! 

Ash- GL with the IVF cycle

L4 - I will keep my fingers crossed the fet works for you

Drsquid - love all the u/s pics! Sounds like you know the sexes now? Is it one of each?

Chiles - love the name you picked!

Afm - just starting third tri. I passed my glucose test and now just gearing up for the shower Oct 20th. We registered last night. Still seems so far away though


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Daydream- good to hear from you. Time flies and it sneaks up on you. I can't believe in a couple of hours I'm 38weeks!
Drsquid- great pics. That's awesome you know the sexes, I really didn't think you'd last not finding out, how could you resist beings me to check whenever you like.
Ash- it'll go okay, you know the routine now it's just go time now:)
L4hope- I know lots of ladies facing that same IVF issue now (unfortunately much too many), having a failed one or two due to egg quality, lots of them are now taking dhea and coq10 etc, trying to beef things up for next try. I really hope things work out for you.

AFM today was interesting. Having sciatic nerve pain, when I bend over lots of pain and pressure in the bum area, and lastly, lots of lower back pain and some cramping on the sides of my belly. Wonder if this little lady won't stay in there as long as her brother?


----------



## fertilesoul

Hopeful: yipppeee on being 38 weeks. My last fluid check was normal! I still have to do one more. Are you going to consent to cervical checks? I think I am going to get my first check in a few days. Its kinda exciting knowing if things are starting to get going. I have also been very achey and tired. BTW Joselyn is a very cute name :)

Ash: Yippeee that your IVF cycle is gearing up. So exciting to know that nothing we can do can give us odds as good as IVF (close to 70-80% chance of BFP) which is awesome. Can't wait to hear how it goes for you.

Chiles: congrats on a healthy baby girl. I think Raegan is such a cute name!

L4hope: So sorry about your last cycle. I hope this next week flies by quickly and the FET goes spectacularly. Sticky baby dust!


----------



## fertilesoul

DrSquid: How exciting to pick colors and names. So fun! Happy to hear that things are going well. The baby scans are so cute!

Daydream: Glad things are going well on your end. You are in the home stretch now -- third tri goes by so fast. Hope you enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Fertil- yeah I'll do the cervical checks. Don't see a harm in it, plus it gives me something else to speculate over, hmm so since I'm this dialated maybe I'll be early? Lol.
I know they really don't mean much but hey, gotta pass this last stretch with something to ponder :)
Are you excited? Nervous? Ready?
I'm just starting to pack my bag today, lol, so not ready but whatever. If I have to do it last minute that's okay. Lots of lists online guide you what to bring.


----------



## fertilesoul

Hopeful: This week I was 1 cm dilated but cervix still very long. Disappointed that my fluid levels went back up so next week I find out about induction for VBAC or c-section. There is so much fluid that he's floating really high up out of my pelvis and he's not even touching my cervix. My body is starting to hurt so I am finally looking forward to the delivery. How are you feeling? Excited or nervous?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Both actually. I just am waiting to get this show on the road already. Keep having BH in the evenings, feeling nausea, some cramping. The comfort level I've had has become non existent, everything hurts, can't sleep much, I'm just a barrel of laughs, lol


----------



## Chiles

Ladies it must be sooo exciting to be near the end....I am so ready to be near where you are!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's exciting but right now I just am feeling sick. I'm nauseated feeling hot and gassy. Didn't eat anything strange either. Next Sunday is my official due date. Thursday docs appt.
How's everyone else?


----------



## diliapickle

Hopeful - oh my goodness I can't believe your due date is next week! So exciting! Hope all goes well :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Wanted to bop in to say :wave: and to see how all you lovely ladies are doing.
Any updates?
As for me I will be 21 weeks tomorrow our lil Zoey is moving around like a lil :ninja: and I have my 20 week scan on Monday! So excited!
Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's so nice feeling her isn't it blue eyes? That's great to hear you are doing well.

AFM- I am officially 40 weeks tomorrow! Losing mucous plug (some last week and some large amounts this morning), hopefully I'll be getting contractions soon :) I just can't wait. Docs says since I've made progress (2cm and soft) she will let me go the full 10 days overdue if that's what it takes to labor naturally. God I hope that isn't the case, but with vbac I've got to try.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Hopeful42nd said:


> It's so nice feeling her isn't it blue eyes? That's great to hear you are doing well.
> 
> AFM- I am officially 40 weeks tomorrow! Losing mucous plug (some last week and some large amounts this morning), hopefully I'll be getting contractions soon :) I just can't wait. Docs says since I've made progress (2cm and soft) she will let me go the full 10 days overdue if that's what it takes to labor naturally. God I hope that isn't the case, but with vbac I've got to try.

Awe, you are getting so close. Very exciting.


----------



## drsquid

hopeful- wow... my doc said she wouldnt want me past 39 weeks... but.. twins so..


bah still not def feeling them. im starting to think it is cause they punt each other not me. everytime i scan they are whacking the membrane between them and never punching out


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I had my princess Ella Sophia at 3:44am Canadian Thanksgiving Monday :) we are both well after quite the birth experience! Tell ya about it later but st least it was vbac and not a section.
Drsquid- hope the twins start sharing with you soon


----------



## drsquid

hopeful= congrats =) cant wait to see pics


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats hopeful! So happy for you!


----------



## isela

Hopeful :happydance: Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Hopeful42nd said:


> I had my princess Ella Sophia at 3:44am Canadian Thanksgiving Monday :) we are both well after quite the birth experience! Tell ya about it later but st least it was vbac and not a section.
> Drsquid- hope the twins start sharing with you soon

:happydance: Yay, congrats!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Hopeful! Glad you and your daughter are doing well!


----------



## daydream

Congratulations Hopeful!


----------



## Chiles

Congrats Hopeful!!! Recover well, and we will all be waiting for pictures and stories when you return!!!!


----------



## CrossinDixon

I'm new here just thought I'd drop a line to give a little encouragement to all trying to concieve.
8 years ago I was diagnosed with PCOS, not PCOD. I hate when doctors put that down wrong. There is a difference, even if it is only slight. When I was diagnosed my doctor said that I might be able to conceive, but it will be harder. It seemed to me that if you don't have your monthly (sorry tmi) you can't get pregnant. A few months later found out that my husband as well had issues. We were sent to a specialist. 
The specialist tried figuring out what was happening with my husband, and he refused to have the surgery. We were at a stand-still for about 5 years. After while my husband and I started the idea of trying to adopt. We were only 6 weeks away from adopting a newborn boy. when the birth mother decided to keep the child. After that husband decided that maybe we shouldn't go that route and go back to try and to concieve our own. I was elated. But from our previous visits with the specialist we had learned that it would be expensive to do what we needed to be done. Our insurance only covered certain things but not all.
Last year we finally were able to have enough money saved to start on our adventure to having a baby. Right before we started up my clomid cycles, I found out that I had cervical cancer. I know this sounds not good, I promise it gets better. We had to deal with that, Thankfully they were able to get it all with one surgery. 2 months later, we were back at the fertility specialist. We learned the first month that I can ovulate, :happydance:Yay! But my husbands condition had gone down. We were faced with having to stop or try for sperm donor. My husband, made up our mind and said lets do it. Just because it not my DNA doesn't mean it wont be my child. So within a week of searching I had narrowed down the search between 2 donors and my husband had final say in which one. the next month, I was put on a different drug, sorry can't remember the name, to help me regulate, then I had to take a gonad shot to release my egg at a certain time. My doctor decided that it was the best thing to do is take it in stages. First clomid (didn't work), then IUI, and if needed IVF. It did take us 4 tries on IUI to get the timing down. But I am now 33+3 weeks, I have been diagnosed with incompetent cervix since 21 weeks, but that is due because of the surgery I had for the cancer. They couldn't put in a stitch/cerclage bc it was too short but I've made it thus far via progesterone suppositories ( sorry tmi).
I hope this will help all who are feeling a little bit over whelmed. Please don't be! Your day will come and it will be a wonderful experience. I know it can seem frustrating and it can put you through a whole lot of emotions. But, the best thing to do is think "Either it's gonna work this time or it may not, and if it doesnt then we will just do it again." Stress can be more harmful during this time. I learned that the hard way. Once I relaxed and got to that point, it was on my fourth try, It finally worked and I was pregnant!! I found out on Mothers day that it took, and I haven't looked back. It was a tough road but I put my chin up and kept on, keepin on. I am now in the waiting game for my precious mircle baby girl to arrive. And she is due on my birthday of all days, and no it wasn't planned that way but hey, i look at it as a sign that it was meant to be. :) sorry I am so long winded! Good luck too You All!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## fertilesoul

Hello ladies,
Quick update. I had a healthy (almost 9 pound) boy 2 weeks ago. 259 days ago my doctor told me I would never conceive without IVF and 247 days ago I sat in my car shaking as I held on dearly to a positive pregnancy test, wondering if my eyes were playing tricks on me. He is my little miracle and I sincerely hope all you ladies experience this blessing very soon. Thank you for you support and kindness during my TTC roller-coaster ride :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

fertilesoul said:


> Hello ladies,
> Quick update. I had a healthy (almost 9 pound) boy 2 weeks ago. 259 days ago my doctor told me I would never conceive without IVF and 247 days ago I sat in my car shaking as I held on dearly to a positive pregnancy test, wondering if my eyes were playing tricks on me. He is my little miracle and I sincerely hope all you ladies experience this blessing very soon. Thank you for you support and kindness during my TTC roller-coaster ride :)

Awe.. congrats! :happydance:


----------



## daydream

congratulations fertilesoul!! <3


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats fertilesoul!!!


----------



## L4hope

Wonderful! Congrats Fertilesoul!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Congratulations Hopeful and Fertilesoul!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Wanted to bop in to say :wave: and to see how all you lovely ladies are doing.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm doing good blue eyes, just going in for my CD 4 blood work ultrasound today! Can't wait to see what's happening down there.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hey Blue eyes and everyone else! Still working on this whole baby thing. :) Hopefully I will have two thawed embryos transferred next week!

ash - good luck - that's exciting!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Alright so I just got back from my scan and everything is looking great, that's what the dr. said anyways! He didn't count the follicles but from what I could see I have about 4 on each side so 8 in total. They're all about 8mm. My lining is 6.8mm and he said that is a GREAT sign because it means my estrogen is increasing. Overall I'm very happy with the results thus far. He asked me if I had any questions at the end and I asked him if he would be doing my retrieval and he said that if it's Thursday or Friday of next week which he think it will be, then yes, he'll most likely be able to do it! That made me really happy too! Yay!!!! So excited and ready to get to the ER! 

nottoptimitic - FX'd your embies thaw great! :hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

notoptimistic said:


> Hey Blue eyes and everyone else! Still working on this whole baby thing. :) Hopefully I will have two thawed embryos transferred next week!
> 
> ash - good luck - that's exciting!

Good luck, fxd for you!
:dust:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

That's great news Ash!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks BOMO!


----------



## L4hope

Looking good ash! ER here you come. :)

Glad things are looking good for your FET next week notoptomistic. 

Afm, stuck in waiting mode on bcp for three more weeks. Hoping for a Christmas miracle of a sticky bfp.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks L4hope! FX'd you get that amazing christmas present!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Ash! :)


----------



## drsquid

ash- yay for 8 and you never know... that may only be a start!!! 

meh, fell up the stairs last night. now my right knee is sore.. plus i smacked my left eyebrow into a doorknob. i dont have a black eye but it is puffy and sore. good thing im single. also working WAY too much this month. our regular shifts are 9.5 hrs and we've been super busy. even though im sitting the whole time, it is mentally challenging. im exhausted. they didn't give me as many shifts next month as they are supposed to but... im not complaining. itll be nice to have a break


----------



## diliapickle

Not & Ash - Good Luck with retrieval!! :dust:

L4 - I know you will get your Christmas miracle :)

Dr. Squid - Yikes hope you and the babies are ok after your fall! Glad you get a bit of a break next month with work!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Dr - Thanks! There were a bunch of smaller ones but I only counted the big ones :) Doctor seems very pleased so I'm just going with it, I also will be stiming until next Wednesday or so, so we shall see what happens! So sorry you had a fall! But good thing you didn't hit your belly, that would be so nerve wracking! I hope you get some time off work to relax :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

ashknowsbest said:


> Dr - Thanks! There were a bunch of smaller ones but I only counted the big ones :) Doctor seems very pleased so I'm just going with it, I also will be stiming until next Wednesday or so, so we shall see what happens! So sorry you had a fall! But good thing you didn't hit your belly, that would be so nerve wracking! I hope you get some time off work to relax :)

I'm guessing some of those smaller ones will catch up by next week! Good Luck!


----------



## notoptimistic

I want a christmas present too (even though I'm Jewish)!!! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

BOMO - I honestly think they will too, he said I should get 12 + so we'll see :) Thanks! 

notoptimistic - FX'd for you!


----------



## notoptimistic

ash - I think around day 5 I only had four measurable follicles and they ended up getting 26 eggs from me. It's still early!


----------



## diliapickle

Not - this year you will certainly get a Christmas present too :)


----------



## L4hope

Notoptomistic you can absolutely get a Christmas present!! If ever you were to get a Xmas present a bfp would sure be the best one ever!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I got back from my scan and b/w and everything is looking good. Doctor saw at least 12 follicles measuring around 10mm and lots of smaller ones. My lining is at 8mm so everything is looking really good. Hurricane sandy will most likely be a tropical storm and not a hurricane by the time it reaches us so that's GREAT news. Still lots of rain but happy to not have all of the crazy winds. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## diliapickle

Ash - glad everything is looking good! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks dilia!


----------



## drsquid

yay ash!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Ash, that's great! Stay safe with the storm out there!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks drsquid and BOMO! :hugs:

I just got back from my monitoring this morning. We made it there and fine, it was windy but not too bad and on the way home it was raining so we took a taxi but we're still alive! So, I'm so happy with my response, so is my doctor. My lining is 11mm and I have lots of follicles around 11 and 16 mm. He didn't count them all but I saw them on the screen and there are a bunch and it looks pretty crazy. He measured 4 I suppose, 2 from each side to get an average size. He said probably trigger Wednesday and ER Friday Now I'm getting VERY excited! Oh I'm also starting to feel bloated ... but I can handle that.

OH and I will be staying in the house all day. I might take a picture of the outside since we're on the 32nd floor and post it ... it already looks really nasty out, and the clouds, you can definitely tell they're moving in a circular motion ... it looks mean!


----------



## diliapickle

Glad you were able to get to your appointment ok and that everything went well! Stay safe! And yay for ER on Friday!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I got the call from the nurse and I'm supposed to go in tomorrow and the nurse said from the looks of my blood work trigger tomorrow ER thursday but she said we'll have to see from the scan tomorrow. I would much rather have it tomorrow and get these eggs out .. I'm starting to get uncomfortable.


----------



## diliapickle

Oh even better if they do it earlier! Yeah I was really uncomfortable before ER so sooner the better!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Drink lots of gatorade Ash. Then after ER have a heating pad that you can use. I lived with my heating pad for a couple days after my second ER. First one I had no problems with, second one I felt more sore. The gatorade (or any drinks with electrolytes) will help.


----------



## ashknowsbest

dilia - yes sooner the better! 

BOMO - thanks for the advice, my mom is coming up the day of retrieval and she's going to bring me tons of gatorade(like the bulk packs from cosco or sam's club) and I have a grocery store right across the street from me that I can get some from! I'll have to remember to tell her to bring me up a heating pad! Thanks again! I'm hoping I'm not in too much pain after but you never know how you're going to be ... everyone's different.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Exactly! And, like I said my first ER was a piece of cake! I felt fine. Second ER I was sore for 3 or 4 days after. It all depends. I hope you feel ok after!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks! I'll let you girls know how it goes!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

How did it go Ash?


----------



## ashknowsbest

it went GREAT thanks for asking! 

He said to expect about 14 eggs maybe more, they're all around 17mm-20mm. I got in at 11AM and the actual procedure is at 12 noon. I don't know if I told you girls last night but they said I'm at risk for OHSS because m y estrogen yesterday was 5,138 ... I'm not sure what units they measure it in but yeah pretty high so they put me on dostinex to help with that and I've also been drinking A LOT of water and gatorade and eating lots of eggs for protein. So ER tomorrow!! SO nervous!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good Luck today Ash!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just got back. I'm doing okay. A little nauseous from the anestesia but other than that, I'm good. Uhm ... I was a mess of nerves the whole time in the waiting room and then when I got into the room where they do the procedure I calmed down because it was pretty relaxing in there. My doctor came in, said hello and next thing I knew I was out like a light. No pain during the procedure obviously since I was knocked out and then I was waking up in recovery. They got 25 eggs! I am in a little pit of pain but it just feels like I'm about to get my period. I'm going to rest for the day, thanks for the well wishes and I'll let you all know how many fertilize by tomorrow.


----------



## drsquid

25 wow... yay =)


----------



## daydream

That's amazing! You did a great job growing those eggs, rest up!! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks guys!! I'm in bed now with my puppy a heating pad and some Gatorade.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Wow, 25 is fantastic!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks BOMO but now I'm feeling the effects of 25. I'm starting to feel extremely uncomfortable and I tried to go pee and it hurt so .. hopefully I will start to feel a little better by tomorrow. I also overheated when I got up to go to the bathroom but I'm not sure if that was because I had a heating pad on myself for about 4 hours ... guess we'll see. I've been drinking a lot of fluid so ... that's the best I can do.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

It sounds like you are doing everything you should be. Feel better!


----------



## ashknowsbest

So, after not being able to sleep for longer than an hour at a time, I was FINALLY able to sleep for 5 1/2 hours straight after taking a pain killer (tylenol) from 2-7:30 ... so I feel pretty good about that. I woke up a few times in between but just to roll over ... well roll over as much as I could. I woke up this morning feeling a bit better, still sore down there and have to walk kind of hunched over because if I stand up tall I get this pinching feeling down there...not fun. I also just gave myself my first PIO shot. It wasn't that bad ... I've watched videos online about how to do it and it really was not that bad at all ... big pinch once it penetrated skin but after that easy. I honestly think the worst part is sitting there waiting for the medicine to go in ... since it's thick it takes FOREVER! 

I think I'm going to try and take a 30 minute walk with my mom this morning because it says to take a walk and not sit around because then the oils sits but I'm not sure ... at this point I might not be ready to take a walk. I cannot wait to hear the fert report!! I'm so nervous about it but excited at the same time. Will update you girls when I know!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Okay so they called and out of 25 ... 10 fertilized without ICSI. Not really happy about it but oh well ... what am I going to do.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

10 is great! Are they going to do a day 3 or day 5 transfer?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I will find out tomorrow of it's going to be a day 3 or day 5. I think we're aiming for day 5 but it depends on how the embryos are doing. Tomorrow is day 3 so they're supposed to call me in the morning and let me know.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Soo excited for you ash


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ttcbaby - thanks!! I'm getting very excited too :) can't wait to have my babies in my belly so have them stick!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

I know....ugh I am so excited just to be pregnant with a healthy lil one......or two


----------



## drsquid

congrats. fingers crossed for you. day 3 and day 5 are actually equally likely to work, it is more a matter of selecting out for the "better" ones. if they can tell which are the good ones by day 3.. then might as well put em back, they do better in mom anyway.


----------



## daydream

10 is amazing!! Can't wait to hear how the transfer goes


----------



## Tella

Good luck ash!!! Fxd for lots of embies, and a bfp soon! Hope the ohss is under control soon its bad I know.


----------



## ashknowsbest

drsquid - thanks! 

daydream - thanks! How's your pregnancy going?

tella - thanks! How have you been doing? 

AFM - I'm feeling a lot better today, like 100% better almost. I'm still having a little bloated but not as bad as it has been! I got the news about my ET. I will be doing a day 5 transfer I asked the nurse how many embryos I had left and she said she couldn't tell me so I e-mailed my doctor and am just waiting to hear back! I have to assume that since we're going to day 5 they're doing okay right and there are probably a good amount of them ... ?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Any news from your dr on how many embryos you have? I'm so glad you are feeling better! Just a couple more days until you are Pupo!


----------



## ashknowsbest

No news yet :/


----------



## daydream

ashknowsbest said:


> drsquid - thanks!
> 
> daydream - thanks! How's your pregnancy going?
> 
> tella - thanks! How have you been doing?
> 
> AFM - I'm feeling a lot better today, like 100% better almost. I'm still having a little bloated but not as bad as it has been! I got the news about my ET. I will be doing a day 5 transfer I asked the nurse how many embryos I had left and she said she couldn't tell me so I e-mailed my doctor and am just waiting to hear back! I have to assume that since we're going to day 5 they're doing okay right and there are probably a good amount of them ... ?

So glad you're feeling better already! 

Pregnancy is going well! Can't believe how quickly it is flying by. I just scheduled the rest of my ob appts until the end of my pregnancy... which.. wow. haha


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - it's getting so close! I remember when you first got pregnant! Wow, time flies! 

AFM - I got an e-mail back from the doctor and he said that 5 are progressing nicely and the other 5 are progressing but they're going a little slower. I'm very happy with that! He seemed a little short with me that I e-mailed him but he knows that I'm very detail oriented and I just want to know how they're doing.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Ash. . . that is GREAT! Sounds like you will have some good embryos AND some frosties!

I am the same way (super detail oriented). I know I am currently driving my donor coordinator nuts because I keep asking questions about how EVERYTHING works. I think part of it for me is that I am a bit of a control freak and this is all 100% out of my control so I really want to understand exactly what is going on and how everything should be going.


----------



## ashknowsbest

BOMO - thanks, it's getting so exciting! I completely understand, I think a lot of people are like this. There is nothing wrong with it the doctors and coordinators just have to deal with it :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I got back from the doctors a little bit ago and now I'm laying on the couch resting and letting these embryos snuggle up. I am very happy with how everything went. The doctor said I have 4 embryos, we transferred two , 1 excellent quality (he didn't give us the proper ratings, he just said what quality they were) and 1 great quality. He said the chance of twins is 25% which OH and I are okay with. Ever since we found out we had fertility problems we kind of accepted that getting multiples was kind of ... in our future. So two transferred, I got to see them and I actually have a picture that I'm going to share with you girls! I saw them picked up with the catheter by the embryologist and I got to see them floating around in the dish, it was really amazing. When I saw them I almost cried because even though they're not like babies babies yet ... they're still my babies! The procedure was quick and painless ... it look about 5-10 minutes. Then I lay down for 20 minutes and went home. We walked home since it's only 10 minutes and it is snowing so that was really fun! I love the snow! OH is taking such great care of me and we're very excited to have our embryos back into my body where they are supposed to be. Now I'm keeping my FX'd that they stick! 

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0638-1.jpg

Oh I forgot to mention about the other two. They're still growing and if they make it to tomorrow they're going to freeze them I'm happy with the results right now but I hope they make it to freezing!


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats on being PUPO with twins!!! :) So exciting! :) :dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks dilia!


----------



## daydream

wonderful news! congrats Ash!! Grow embies grow!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks daydream !


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

yay Ash! Congrats!


----------



## drsquid

yay pupo. so great getting those early pics... and best part of ivf... your tww is already partly over AND you know you caught the egg and have embryos. so nice not to have the whole ... did i do it too early, or two late or too something. fingers crossed


----------



## AMP26

How exciting Ash!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I got a call from my doctor a few minutes ago and out of the two that we didn't transfer 1 survived until today but he said it's not that great of quality so he doesn't suggest freezing it. Obviously if we really wanted to he would let us but it's not worth it. My OH and I had discussed the other day that if we only had one frosty we wouldn't freeze it anyways because it's not worth it for 1000$ when we get 3 more fresh cycles through my insurance company so .... I'm a little sad and disappointed about it but I'm still happy with what we got and I have to stay positive! It's also 1000$ that OH and I don't have to put out right now, which is nice!


----------



## Chiles

I am wishing you the best and tons and tons of sticky vibes ash!!!!


----------



## fertilesoul

Fingers crossed and sticky baby vibes, Ash!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy Thank Giving, All.
Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------

